# Naya KPK | News & Updates on the development in KPK.



## Leader

Thread be dedicated to all the positive developments in KPK for Naya Khyber Pakhtunkhuwa and suggestions on part of the pdf members to make the dream of Naya KPK come true.

and ofcourse short coming are also welcomed to be discussed, pushing the government in right direction and keeping them on right direction is the prime duty of its supporters who voted them to representatives posts in the assembly... vigilant supporters, effective government..


therefore, lets start the thread with "Aeya ka nabudu, wa iyaka-nastaeen"

and after 5 years, end the thread with a feeling of duty fulfilled..

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Hyperion

Sapce reserved for future. 






























PTIAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

*PTI MPA-elect decides not to draw salary, perks*

Javed Nasim, MPA-elect from Peshawar who defeated Haroon Bilour from PK-3 on Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) ticket, *has said he will not draw salary and perks and will not claim allowances from the government, though he hails from a humble background.
* 

*&#8220;I am an ordinary man and come from a lower middle family but this is what I can contribute to Naya Pakistan,&#8221; he told The News.*

*Javed Nasim who lives in a 5-mala house on the Dilazak Road, said he would continue his job at an insurance company to earn livelihood for his family. He serves at the insurance company as manager and receives Rs28,000. He does not own a car but uses one given by the company.*

*&#8220;I had Rs2,000 in my bank account the time I was awarded ticket. This fact will not let me change,&#8221; he said.
* 

The six-party alliance, Muttahidda Majlis-e-Amal, had also promised in 2002 that its ministers and MPAs would not take salaries, allowances and other perks and privileges but could not keep its promise.

*Javed Nasim said the MMA had promised it before election in an attempt to win people&#8217;s support but he had crossed that barrier. &#8220;I am announcing it voluntarily after getting elected as MPA,&#8221; he added.
*

The MPA-elect said he defeated a strong candidate like Haroon Bilour from a constituency where he was not even residing. He said Dilazak Road was situated in PK-1 while he won election from PK-3. &#8220;I did not have resources to run campaign against such a strong candidate and relied on a motorcycle and my feet to reach out to voters,&#8221; he added.

According to him, he joined the PTI in 2002 and served as its city district secretary general and PK-3 organiser.

Born on 25 September 1964, Javed Nasim has diploma in commerce. He has three children, two sons and a daughter.

PTI MPA-elect decides not to draw salary, perks - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hermione G

NAYA KPK ll be the road to NAYA PAKISTAN.... In sha Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Rizwan Alam

*PESHAWAR: President of Pakistan Tehrik-i-Insaf (PTI) Khyber Pakhtunkhwa chapter, Asad Qaiser has been nominated for the post of speaker in the provincial assembly by party chief Imran Khan on Saturday night.*

The decision was taken in a party meeting held at Shaukat Khanum Memorial Hospital in Lahore, where Khan is currently being treated for injuries he sustained during electioneering.

PTI&#8217;s chief minister-elect Pervez Khattak and leaders Shah Farman and Atif Khan were also present on the occasion.

The PTI chairman had earlier nominated Khattak for the chief minister&#8217;s position ending an internal power struggle between Khattak and Asad Qaisar, who also was aspiring for the top post.

Khan&#8217;s party has won the largest number of seats in the province in the recently held general elections.

Imran nominates Asad Qaiser for KP speaker | Pakistan | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151651602806672





I long for a land.... from murdered Zehra Shahid Hussain, 


this is what Naya Pakistan dream means to us Pakistanis... we long for a land of peace and joy...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## saiyan0321

Good work opening this thread. this way we can keep track of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rizwan Alam



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rizwan Alam



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rizwan Alam

No VIP Culture in KPK
Pervaiz Khatak (Nominated CM KPK) won't be allowed to use CM House
No Pakistani Flag on vehicles
No Police convoy/Security for KPK Ministers

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

So 

1) Local body elections within 90 days

2) End of Protocol culture.

3) Chief Minister house to be converted into a Library by the act of Assembly. (it should be like this, so its permanent) and alternatively establish Chief minister office.

4) controlling corruption in higher ranks within 90 days

three things I am looking forward to materialize within weeks of taking over.


help me list down any other promises Imran made so that we can know if his party is fulfilling them or not?

and also how effectively these promises can be materialized, so that they are not revoked later by other governments. @nuclearpak @Awesome @Pukhtoon @AstanoshKhan @Spring Onion and other KPK members.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=466801326734632





nothing to do with politics but a side mission of Imran Khan... SKCMH Peshawar. all due thanks to ANP for allocating best location for the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mani2020



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mani2020

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151652262781672

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Leader said:


> So
> 
> 1) Local body elections within 90 days
> 
> 2) End of Protocol culture.
> 
> 3) Chief Minister house to be converted into a Library by the act of Assembly. (it should be like this, so its permanent) and alternatively establish Chief minister office.
> 
> 4) controlling corruption in higher ranks within 90 days
> 
> three things I am looking forward to materialize within weeks of taking over.
> 
> 
> help me list down any other promises Imran made so that we can know if his party is fulfilling them or not?
> 
> and also how effectively these promises can be materialized, so that they are not revoked later by other governments. @nuclearpak @Awesome @Pukhtoon @AstanoshKhan @Spring Onion and other KPK members.



NO 2 and 3 has been implemented already BUT dont know if be followed further in practical.


whereas No1 and NO 4 is NOT possible to materialise within weeks of take over.



Leader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=466801326734632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing to do with politics but a side mission of Imran Khan... SKCMH Peshawar. all due thanks to ANP for allocating best location for the project.



We are happy as with construction of cancer hospital in Pesh that too world class the entire KPK/ and FATA people wont have to travel to Lahore as they will get the facility nearby

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Leader

Spring Onion said:


> NO 2 and 3 has been implemented already BUT dont know if be followed further in practical.
> 
> 
> whereas No1 and NO 4 is NOT possible to materialise within weeks of take over.
> 
> 
> 
> We are happy as with construction of cancer hospital in Pesh that too world class the entire KPK/ and FATA people wont have to travel to Lahore as they will get the facility nearby



that is why I stated that it should be solidified by the act of assembly, so that its permanent and alternatively an ordinary office facilities be created for the whole govt machinery.


another issue is Polio eradication that must be in priority.

and deweaponize the society as well.

an drugs, smuggling, and non custom stuff should also be put in strict control.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistanisage

Cannot wait for IK to start KPK Government. We overseas Pakistanis pledge to return and help IK with his work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=459738490780086

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

There needs to be security, but for practical reasons, not for show sha, Pak flag should also be used...nothing wrong with that IMO.

PTI govt would need to focus on energy, education, health and tourism. Terrorism is a federal cum provincial problem so both would need to work together on that.

BTW, Ahsan Iqbal has said that local body election will be held in November country wide.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

*Minority representation: Sikh assembly aspirant lays bare his plans *


Published: May 20, 2013



PESHAWAR: Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf nominee for minority seat in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Assembly, Dr Suran Singh, promises to work for religious freedom and harmony in the province.

Singh, 59, a practitioner of alternative medicine, belongs to Bacha Kalay, a village in Pir Baba, District Buner. Sikhs living in the area have been forced to migrate due to deteriorating security conditions. Singh had also left his hometown along with his six family members during military operation in the valley.

&#8220;I will work for maintenance of religious harmony and peace not just in my hometown but in the entire province,&#8221; Singh told The Express Tribune on Saturday. &#8220;My efforts will be channelled to achieve freedom to practise religion for all religious minorities.&#8221;



According to Singh, Sikhs who earlier served as minority members of K-P Assembly have failed to represent interests of his community and those of other minorities. He also believes they were not true followers of Sikhism as they would not wear the turban and did not have beards.

*After remaining a member of Jamaat-e-Islami (JI) for nine years, Singh had joined PTI two years back. While being part of JI, he had served as a member of Tehsil council, Pakistan Sikh Gurdwara Parbankhak committee and Evacuee Trust Property Board*.

In PTI, Singh was elected secretary of party&#8217;s minorities wing via intra-party elections.
* 
Singh was also awarded gold medal by Pakistan Sikh community for his initiative in Malakand division to assist flood and war affectees.*

While talking about his plans if elected as a minority member in the assembly he said, &#8220;My first priority will be to restore harmony among different religious and ethnic groups of society and to restore peace in the scenic valleys of Malakand division and K-P.&#8221;

He said he will face the existing problems with courage and discipline, traits for which his community received praise even by international organisations.

*&#8220;We are Pakistani and Pakhtuns first and Sikhs later,&#8221; he added

The Sikh and other minorities face several problems such as lack of religious institutions, funerary grounds and general freedom to practise religious beliefs, Singh said.*

He also believes there is a need to work on education system, pointing out that it is one of the basic components of his party&#8217;s manifesto.

Charanjeet Singh, a resident of Suran Singh&#8217;s village, described Suran as an active member of the village who attends socials gathering irrespective of religious or other differences.

However, a Sikh community member in Peshawar said that they did not know much about Suran Singh, yet hoped he will represent the community in good light in the assembly.

*Suran Singh is also associated with Khyber News and has been hosting a programme &#8216;Za hum Pakistanay ym&#8217; for the last three and a half years.*

Published in The Express Tribune, May 20th, 2013.



Leader said:


> that is why I stated that it should be solidified by the act of assembly, so that its permanent and alternatively an ordinary office facilities be created for the whole govt machinery.
> 
> 
> another issue is Polio eradication that must be in priority.
> 
> *and deweaponize the society as well.
> 
> an drugs, smuggling, and non custom stuff should also be put in strict control*.





Petty issues. the focus must be on Health and Education.

saturday night i was at a local hospital and that was the horrible experience to see the worst situation at the biggest local hospital there

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> There needs to be security, but for practical reasons, not for show sha, Pak flag should also be used...nothing wrong with that IMO.
> 
> PTI govt would need to focus on energy, education, health and tourism. Terrorism is a federal cum provincial problem so both would need to work together on that.
> 
> BTW, Ahsan Iqbal has said that local body election will be held in November country wide.



LG is provincial portfolio.. 

yes I agree that symbolic changes are alright, but it should follow with more concrete steps to solve energy issue, heath, eduction etc, 

also with reforms and raising tax, KPK is low on raising tax. they have a habit to avoid tax..



Spring Onion said:


> Petty issues. the focus must be on Health and Education.
> 
> saturday night i was at a local hospital and that was the horrible experience to see the worst situation at the biggest local hospital there



Drugs, weapons, smuggling are petty issues, indeed I am surprised to hear this.

Yes Education and Health be on top while these issue are of grave importance too, not only for KPK but also for the rest of Pakistan.

lets hope legal business opportunities are developed, rather than these.. Pathans are quick learners too, I am sure they can adapt to the changes if explained the benefits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Leader said:


> LG is provincial portfolio..
> 
> yes I agree that symbolic changes are alright, but it should follow with more concrete steps to solve energy issue, heath, eduction etc,
> 
> also with reforms and raising tax, KPK is low on raising tax. they have a habit to avoid tax..
> 
> 
> 
> Drugs, weapons, smuggling are petty issues, indeed I am surprised to hear this.
> 
> Yes Education and Health be on top while these issue are of grave importance too, not only for KPK but also for the rest of Pakistan.
> 
> lets hope legal business opportunities are developed, rather than these.. Pathans are quick learners too, I am sure they can adapt to the changes if explained the benefits.



Dont ethnicide the issue of illegal business as, TOP people from previous govts from other provinces are part of the drugs/smuggling rings. non cutoms paid business as well.


----------



## Leader

Spring Onion said:


> Dont ethnicide the issue of illegal business as, TOP people from previous govts from other provinces are part of the drugs/smuggling rings. non cutoms paid business as well.



No, I didnt, as a PTI supporter, the only place where we can implement our ideology is KPK. so I would prefer not to divert my attention from KPK to what others do, just to put a blind eye on something that is wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Leader said:


> No, I didnt, as a PTI supporter, the only place where we can implement our ideology is KPK. so I would prefer not to divert my attention from KPK to what others do, just to put a blind eye on something that is wrong.



you used the word pathans. whereas drugs/weapons/smuggling all rings are invoved with big fishes from other provinces


----------



## Leader

Spring Onion said:


> you used the word pathans. whereas drugs/weapons/smuggling all rings are invoved with big fishes from other provinces



Yes I did, because I am talking about KPK not Pakistan.

you got to be solution oriented, if you want to turn things around, usual ethnic card, blame games, please lets move on and bring revolutionary changes, atleast discuss it here with a mind focusing on betterment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

If PTI wants to form an ideal role model for the whole countrythan it should bring in educational reforms at first priority, improve the condition of civil/govt hospitals, be vety very strict on health issue, form a policy on hygiene in hospital and make them follow it, and than see how people come praising you, bring in the tourists in northern areas, you need to think at yhe level of ordinary person coming from a 200km away village


----------



## Amaa'n

Do not indulge yourself with deweaponization especially with those people who consider it as a jewellery, keep strict control, but that should be latter, the second important thing is police, work on them
Btw since protocol has been taken away from cm and mpas now can you put those police commandos /ATS to good use and fight terrorism in urban city


----------



## Rizwan Alam

*PTI candidate retains PK-10 seat after vote recount*

PESHAWAR/HAFIZABAD: A Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) candidate for provincial assembly in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa retained PK-10 seat after vote recount. Awami National Party (ANP) candidate Khushdil Khan had pleaded for vote recount on PK-10 after PTI&#8217;s Shah Farman&#8217;s lead in polls. The returning officer recounted the votes, however, Shah Farman retained the lead with 1,300 ballots. Later, the Elections Commission of Pakistan (ECP) issued a notification of the PTI candidate&#8217;s win. Meanwhile, the ECP has ordered the recounting of votes in NA-103. PML-N candidate Mian Shahid Hussain Bhatti had alleged that bogus votes were cast in the polling stations by his rival candidate (independent) Ch Liaqat Abbas Bhatti, who has also recently joined the PML-N. According to official sources, the ECP has ordered recounting of votes within three days. agencies

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rizwan Alam

I am in love with dailymashriq Peshawar these days!!


----------



## Rizwan Alam




----------



## Devil Soul

*High hopes: JI will be awarded the education ministry, says party leader*
PESHAWAR: Jamaat-e-Islami (JI) Provincial Amir Professor Mohammad Ibrahim Khan maintains his party will be awarded the education ministry in the new K-P cabinet.
Ibrahim acknowledged there were reservations about the JI taking over such an important ministry during an address at the JI headquarters after a party provincial general council meeting on Sunday. However, the leader felt there was no cause for such concern.
The provincial amir spoke on several other topics as well. Touching on the much-debated security situation, Khan said every possible step &#8211; including peace talks with the Taliban &#8211; would be considered to restore law and order in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P).
&#8220;We say if there is an opportunity, it should not be wasted. Irrespective of whether the Taliban agree to negotiations or the government takes an initiative,&#8221; maintained Ibrahim.
&#8220;The need of the hour is to benefit from this opportunity and bring peace. That should be our first priority.&#8221;
The party&#8217;s general council has expressed its satisfaction over the JI&#8217;s performance in the elections, shared the party leader. Talks regarding the formation of the provincial government with the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) were underway, he added.

According to the JI leader, the party will be given three portfolios in the provincial cabinet, and Sirajul Haq, Inayatullah Khan and Habibur Rehman will get ministries.
However, Ibrahim clarified the cabinet portfolios were still being discussed with the PTI. &#8220;The talks will be resolved amicably.&#8221;
The JI had asked for the Planning and Development Department portfolio, which the Qaumi Watan Party had also demanded. According to Ibrahim, the PTI says the chief minister himself will keep this ministry.
While discussing the elections, Ibrahim argued the polls were a classic example of mismanagement and chaos &#8211; each party with the second-highest votes polled was levelling accusations of rigging.
He said the Election Commission of Pakistan was responsible, as it did not properly train the officials conducting the elections.
On the PTI&#8217;s policies, Ibrahim said the JI had no objections to the former&#8217;s transfer of development funds from lawmakers to local bodies, as distributing development funds was not the duty of lawmakers and the provincial government.
The JI agrees with the PTI&#8217;s push to arrange local body elections in the shortest possible time, he added.
Talking about the provincial government&#8217;s future, Ibrahim stated K-P&#8217;s coalition government will face several problems such as deteriorating law and order, corruption, unemployment, education and health. The JI leader claimed the ruling partners were in unison over putting an end to these issues and bringing good governance to the province.
Published in The Express Tribune, May 20th, 2013.


----------



## DV RULES

Mani2020 said:


>



*Fartey heirat se mar na jatey agar aitibar hota*


----------



## Leader

Devil Soul said:


> *High hopes: JI will be awarded the education ministry, says party leader*
> PESHAWAR: Jamaat-e-Islami (JI) Provincial Amir Professor Mohammad Ibrahim Khan maintains his party will be awarded the education ministry in the new K-P cabinet.
> Ibrahim acknowledged there were reservations about the JI taking over such an important ministry during an address at the JI headquarters after a party provincial general council meeting on Sunday. However, the leader felt there was no cause for such concern.
> The provincial amir spoke on several other topics as well. Touching on the much-debated security situation, Khan said every possible step &#8211; including peace talks with the Taliban &#8211; would be considered to restore law and order in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P).
> &#8220;We say if there is an opportunity, it should not be wasted. Irrespective of whether the Taliban agree to negotiations or the government takes an initiative,&#8221; maintained Ibrahim.
> &#8220;The need of the hour is to benefit from this opportunity and bring peace. That should be our first priority.&#8221;
> The party&#8217;s general council has expressed its satisfaction over the JI&#8217;s performance in the elections, shared the party leader. Talks regarding the formation of the provincial government with the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) were underway, he added.
> 
> According to the JI leader, the party will be given three portfolios in the provincial cabinet, and Sirajul Haq, Inayatullah Khan and Habibur Rehman will get ministries.
> However, Ibrahim clarified the cabinet portfolios were still being discussed with the PTI. &#8220;The talks will be resolved amicably.&#8221;
> The JI had asked for the Planning and Development Department portfolio, which the Qaumi Watan Party had also demanded. According to Ibrahim, the PTI says the chief minister himself will keep this ministry.
> While discussing the elections, Ibrahim argued the polls were a classic example of mismanagement and chaos &#8211; each party with the second-highest votes polled was levelling accusations of rigging.
> He said the Election Commission of Pakistan was responsible, as it did not properly train the officials conducting the elections.
> On the PTI&#8217;s policies, Ibrahim said the JI had no objections to the former&#8217;s transfer of development funds from lawmakers to local bodies, as distributing development funds was not the duty of lawmakers and the provincial government.
> The JI agrees with the PTI&#8217;s push to arrange local body elections in the shortest possible time, he added.
> Talking about the provincial government&#8217;s future, Ibrahim stated K-P&#8217;s coalition government will face several problems such as deteriorating law and order, corruption, unemployment, education and health. The JI leader claimed the ruling partners were in unison over putting an end to these issues and bringing good governance to the province.
> Published in The Express Tribune, May 20th, 2013.



this is their demand, but will not be accepted, hopefully... 

it would be really sad for me to see them taking over Education, last time it was during Zia's period, no more religious fanaticism in KPK, people need to be progressive...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Leader said:


> this is their demand, but will not be accepted, hopefully...
> 
> it would be really sad for me to see them taking over Education, last time it was during Zia's period, no more religious fanaticism in KPK, people need to be progressive...



me tight lipped so far on this. lets hope they dont get it not because they will bring some strict changes BUT because we dont want akraba parwari in eductaion department once again


----------



## Badmash Sharif

So talibanis kill and terrorise ANP candidates and do not allow them to participate fairly in election process. And by rule of default, PTI gains majority by siding with terrorist talibans, and here we are discussing Naya KPK.

This is real progress being made.


----------



## Leader

*K-P Assembly session called on June 1
*

K-P Assembly session called on June 1 &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Spring Onion said:


> me tight lipped so far on this. lets hope they dont get it not because they will bring some strict changes BUT because we dont want akraba parwari in eductaion department once again



Yes I know exactly what you are talking about...my prime concern would be syllabus... just dont want them to have no say in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

&#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1575; &#1662;&#1740;&#1587;&#1729; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1605;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1705;&#1608; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1587;&#1575;&#1578;&#1726; &#1588;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1729;&#1608;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575;&#1748; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1705;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1711;&#1726;&#1585; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1585;&#1729;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1608;&#1722;&#1748; &#1606;&#1575;&#1605;&#1586;&#1583; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1740; &#1662;&#1585;&#1608;&#1740;&#1586; &#1582;&#1657;&#1705;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DV RULES

Mani2020 said:


> &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1575; &#1662;&#1740;&#1587;&#1729; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1605;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1705;&#1608; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1587;&#1575;&#1578;&#1726; &#1588;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1729;&#1608;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575;&#1748; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1705;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1711;&#1726;&#1585; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1585;&#1729;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1608;&#1722;&#1748; &#1606;&#1575;&#1605;&#1586;&#1583; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1740; &#1662;&#1585;&#1608;&#1740;&#1586; &#1582;&#1657;&#1705;




We innocent Pakistanis used to believe on such BS and vote to bring Change.
Why don't he take room on rent in IK's palace in Banigala!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

Reportedly former HEC chairman Dr. Ataur Rehman has been nominated by the PTI leadership as adviser on education in KPK. This will certainly turn things around. #In Sha Allah 
Lucky u KPK people!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## saiyan0321

till all the ministries are announced formally, its all speculations. I really hope they wont hand over education to JI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hermione G

WAQAS119 said:


> Reportedly former HEC chairman Dr. Ataur Rehman has been nominated by the PTI leadership as adviser on education in KPK. This will certainly turn things around. #In Sha Allah
> *Lucky u KPK people*!



good move....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Before questioning the integrity of Dr.Ata ur Rehman and assuming he was corrupt. Please visit NUST, COMSATS, UET LAHORE, FAST, GIKI, NED and every other engineering institution and ask them about Dr. Ata ur Rehman. This man revolutionized the higher education in Pakistan and if there are so many PHD Doctors in Pakistan who studied from abroad, that's due to HEC scholarships program started during his tenure

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AstanoshKhan

*Yaar Jo Bhi Karna Hay KPK Ke Saath Karo Lekin Ye Loadshedding Ka Kuch Karo Please... 16 - 18 Gantay Ye Kia Zulm Ho Raha Hay Yaar... 

Sub Kamo Ko Goli Maro Bijli Ke Maslay Ko Sub Se Pehlay Hal Karo.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*Good News for KPK

Former HEC Chairman "Dr Ata ur Rehman" has been nominated by the PTI Leadership as advisor on Education in KPK.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

AstanoshKhan said:


> *Yaar Jo Bhi Karna Hay KPK Ke Saath Karo Lekin Ye Loadshedding Ka Kuch Karo Please... 16 - 18 Gantay Ye Kia Zulm Ho Raha Hay Yaar...
> 
> Sub Kamo Ko Goli Maro Bijli Ke Maslay Ko Sub Se Pehlay Hal Karo.*



Khan Sahab,,, Lahore mai bhi yahi haal hay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

#News


Imran Khan forms a special committee to monitor KPK government functioning.



AstanoshKhan said:


> *Yaar Jo Bhi Karna Hay KPK Ke Saath Karo Lekin Ye Loadshedding Ka Kuch Karo Please... 16 - 18 Gantay Ye Kia Zulm Ho Raha Hay Yaar...
> 
> Sub Kamo Ko Goli Maro Bijli Ke Maslay Ko Sub Se Pehlay Hal Karo.*



Yes, it is just to make things worse before the atami nawaz sharif sworn in, and then magically things would become normal like 6-8 hour loadshedding and mian sahib would claim that he has done it in days... #Pathetic

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

mafiya said:


> Just before someone raise fingers on the integrity of Dr.Ata ur Rehman. Please those who do, visit NUST, COMSATS, UET LAHORE, FAST, GIKI, NED and every other engineering institution and ask them about Dr. Ata ur Rehman. This man revolutionized the higher education in Pakistan and if there are so many PHD Doctors in Pakistan who studied from abroad, that's due to HEC scholarships program started during his tenure



truly a great man, hope he proves to be the one KPK needs...

no one can raise finger on Dr Atta ur Rehman. one who does, himself is abu jahil ki ulad and nothing more !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan

mafiya said:


> Khan Sahab,,, Lahore mai bhi yahi haal hay



Aor Nawaz Bhi Apnay Waa'day Se Mukar Gaya... Kehta Hay Saara Khazana Hee Khali Hay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


> #News
> 
> 
> Imran Khan forms a special committee to monitor KPK government functioning.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is just to make things worse before the atami nawaz sharif sworn in, and then magically things would become normal like 6-8 hour loadshedding and mian sahib would claim that he has done it in days... #Pathetic



Honestly speaking the only thing KPK people concerned about is this damn load shedding. I don't know if PTI is going to solve this either for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

AstanoshKhan said:


> Honestly speaking the only thing KPK people concerned about is this damn load shedding. I don't know if PTI is going to solve this either for us.



Khan Sahab,,, Jab 2009-2013 tak kuch nahi kiya us ganjay nay CM punjab ban kar bijli ka tu ab kia kar lai ga.... And honestly speaking,,, This load shedding mess requires lots of money because 60 percent of elec generation is based on thermal and we don't have money for oil bills.


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


> Honestly speaking the only thing KPK people concerned about is this damn load shedding. I don't know if PTI is going to solve this either for us.



PTI is not in federation, so they wont have much say in over coming mismanagement or circular debt, but it can and it must initiate projects to built its own capacity, this would take time.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

mafiya said:


> Khan Sahab,,, Jab 2009-2013 tak kuch nahi kiya us ganjay nay CM punjab ban kar bijli ka tu ab kia kar lai ga.... And honestly speaking,,, This load shedding mess requires lots of money because 60 percent of elec generation is based on thermal and we don't have money for oil bills.





Leader said:


> PTI is not in federation, so they wont have much say in over coming mismanagement or circular debt, but it can and it must initiate projects to built its own capacity, this would take time.



What does 18th amendment say about energy generation?


----------



## Jango

AstanoshKhan said:


> Honestly speaking the only thing KPK people concerned about is this damn load shedding. I don't know if PTI is going to solve this either for us.



Asad Umar and others have frequently said that they will generate power from new sources in KPK, so they do have some sort of plan.

But the provinces can generate power only in small amounts, 100-500 MW range, they don't have enough resources or cash to construct larger capacity projects.

The onus will be on federal government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


> What does 18th amendment say about energy generation?



electricity capacity is with provinces.. but any project will have to take upto 2 years. even the smallest would take more than a year... KPK is naturally a perfect place for hydro, hundreds of projects can be built in 1-2 years of 1-100 mega watts

but for the time being fingers are crossed while looking at Mian sahib that he may beg his Saudi master some oil and money. but that too would be a short live solution, the real solution must come up with hydro/nuclear/coal projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan

nuclearpak said:


> Asad Umar and others have frequently said that they will generate power from new sources in KPK, so they do have some sort of plan.
> 
> But the provinces can generate power only in small amounts, 100-500 MW range, they don't have enough resources or cash to construct larger capacity projects.
> 
> The onus will be on federal government.






Leader said:


> electricity capacity is with provinces.. but any project will have to take upto 2 years. even the smallest would take more than a year... KPK is naturally a perfect place for hydro, hundreds of projects can be built in 1-2 years of 1-100 mega watts
> 
> but for the time being fingers are crossed while looking at Mian sahib that he may beg his Saudi master some oil and money. but that too would be a short live solution, the real solution must come up with hydro/nuclear/coal projects.



The had a plan for a countrywide power generation. Now since they're in charge of KPK only, what options they've to generate electricity for this province?

They cannot build Kalabagh dam... the dams which are already in service are in a poor state of service and needs a complete overhaul which comes under the authority of Federal Govt... the Govt. too owes billions to PSO, and if they get paid in time we might see a tremendous decrease in Loadshedding... but these scenarios are based on assumptions with no hope of improvement.

Anyway, I'm unable to find a concrete plan of PTI for small power generation projects... can someone please post the details here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


> The had a plan for a countrywide power generation. Now since they're in charge of KPK only, what options they've to generate electricity for this province?
> 
> They cannot build Kalabagh dam... the dams which are already in service are in a poor state of service and needs a complete overhaul which comes under the authority of Federal Govt... the Govt. too owes billions to PSO, and if they get paid in time we might see a tremendous decrease in Loadshedding... but these scenarios are based on assumptions with no hope of improvement.
> 
> Anyway, I'm unable to find a concrete plan of PTI for small power generation projects... can someone please post the details here.



Let them come into power, and see what projects they initiate at their own, but still if federal is uncooperative then these projects may start adding electricity only after 2 years or so in the system.. 

Peshawar's daily requirement would be around 100 Mega watt in my opinion, so maybe river Kabul can be a place to built such a dam.

but here I would like to point out that a major portion doesnot pay electricity bills in KPK as compared to Punjab, so the revenue to be invested in a dam by province, may require foreign investment or private investment (out of sheer love of people by diaspora Pakistanis) but if sovereign guarantee is not given by federal, we will have to fight for it on different platforms.


----------



## Rizwan Alam




----------



## sur

@Leader @AstanoshKhan

This Chinese company already worked on small-sized hydral power projects. 
In Sarhad they should try to build as many of such small-scale dams as their pocket allows.
Having more small dams rather than fewer larger dams is also safer from strategic POV, as if few are hit in a war we won't lose ALL capacity suddenly.

-

sinotec

Installation and commissioning of Marala Hydro Power Plant

Installation and commissioning of Pakpattan Hydro Power Plant (Link)


They can also work on coal & solar (& wind may be!)... these might be quicker to set-up.

-
-
-

*FEASIBILITY STUDY IN HAND (HYDROPOWER PROJECT)*
Many of these feasible dams are in Soba Sarhad...

(LINK)


-
-
-

Some Other links:

*Soan Dam:*
http://inamre.blogspot.ca/2013/04/soan-dam-project-overview.html
http://inamre.blogspot.ca/2013/04/soan-dam-bright-future-of-pakistan.html

Comparison of Soan Dam to other alternatives:
http://inamre.blogspot.ca/2013/04/soan-dam-comparison.html







Water map of Pakistan:
http://inamre.blogspot.ca/2013/03/a-very-special-map-of-pakistan.html

Kabul-River Basin:
http://inamre.blogspot.ca/2013/03/kabul-river-basin.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Will eid now be synchronized with the whole country? 

Only once, pretty please.....


----------



## Argus Panoptes

nuclearpak said:


> *Will eid now be synchronized* with the whole country?
> 
> Only once, pretty please.....



Surely you ask for too much with one Eid all over the country!


----------



## Rizwan Alam

Those Molvis in Masjid Qasim Ali Khan Mahabut Khan are mostly belong to JUI. So, forget it.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Rizwan Alam said:


> Those Molvis in Masjid Qasim Ali Khan Mahabut Khan are mostly belong to JUI. So, forget it.



...and don't forget Molana and his gang on opposition benches. They'd look for a slight or an iota of an error and then they've huge brushes to paint it with Yahoodi and Qadyani terminology. They're angry since a Yahoodi agent have taken over KPK... do expect a ruthless opposition from them on even 'petty' issues.

...while on the other hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Patriots

Rizwan Alam said:


>



Hmmm ... Horse trading is going on


----------



## Patriots




----------



## Leader

Suggestion regarding drones:


PTI directly cannot effect the policy made by Army or Nawaz, if drones continue, then KPK Govt can stop the NATO supply line to tune Nawaz into National Interest and get our sovereignty respected?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Interesting video, haha love it

A Boy from KPK is Crazy about PTI and Imran Khan - A Pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

nuclearpak said:


> Asad Umar and others have frequently said that they will generate power from new sources in KPK, so they do have some sort of plan.
> 
> But the provinces can generate power only in small amounts, *100-500 MW range*, they don't have enough resources or cash to construct larger capacity projects.
> 
> The onus will be on federal government.



this is more than enough to deal with KPK situation. there are plenty of places where such small projects can be initiated without having to stop the water. depends on how successfully PTI attracts investment into such projects within KPK.



nuclearpak said:


> Will eid now be synchronized with the whole country?
> 
> Only once, pretty please.....



from now on, overseas pakistanis will be celebrating eid with Naya KPK. no more purana pakistan untill it is upgraded to NAYA standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

ajpirzada said:


> this is more than enough to deal with KPK situation. there are plenty of places where such small projects can be initiated without having to stop the water. depends on how successfully PTI attracts investment into such projects within KPK.



The Build Operate Transfer thing is something which has been much talked about in the forum lately. I don't really know this financing stuff but from the looks of it looks promising and an easy way for a cash strapped government to construct something.

Any idea whether this mode of construction has ever been previously used in Pak for energy projects or not? And also in the world.
@niaz sir could maybe explain the pros and cons on such a mode of financing for a provincial government for a small power projects in the 100MW range.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rizwan Alam

Heard PTI candidate has won from Bannu PK-72.. any confirm source??

Re-polling in Bannu, South Waziristan comes to an end &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

nuclearpak said:


> The Build Operate Transfer thing is something which has been much talked about in the forum lately. I don't really know this financing stuff but from the looks of it looks promising and an easy way for a cash strapped government to construct something.
> 
> Any idea whether this mode of construction has ever been previously used in Pak for energy projects or not? And also in the world.
> @niaz sir could maybe explain the pros and cons on such a mode of financing for a provincial government for a small power projects in the 100MW range.



if im not wrong, punjab govt had some small energy projects completed with the help of China or Turkey (not sure). But it was more of an upgrade of one of the barrages and was not BOT. China is very involved in the hydro energy related projects in Kashmir/Gilgit area. Im sure IK can use his good reputation with China and Turkey to attract their public companies to enter KPK. lets see...
a lot can be done without federal government as well. lets see when the Naya Moon comes out.



WAQAS119 said:


> Reportedly former HEC chairman Dr. Ataur Rehman has been nominated by the PTI leadership as adviser on education in KPK. This will certainly turn things around. #In Sha Allah
> Lucky u KPK people!



nice. because education ministry will have to look at both primary and higher education. earlier they were treated under different departments. but now because of the restriction on number of ministries, after 18th ammendment, they both will be under the ministry of education. it makes a lot of sense to have Dr. Ataur Rehman as the higher education advisor to education minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Rizwan Alam said:


> Heard PTI candidate has won from Bannu PK-72.. any confirm source??
> 
> Re-polling in Bannu, South Waziristan comes to an end &#8211; The Express Tribune



No... the guy won with an independent ticket but joined PTI after his win. PK 71 has been won by a PPP Candidate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rizwan Alam

*Like he had been doing in the past, Imran Khan would pay the entire cost of his hospitalisation at the Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital and Research Centre from his own pocket.*

Hospital officials said a number of Mr Khan&#8217;s friends and well-wishers had offered to pay his medical bill, but he asked them to donate that money to the hospital for the care of poor cancer patients.

http://dawn.com/2013/05/22/imran-starts-walking-unaided/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rizwan Alam

*PTI to build 7 model cities in KPK: Asad Qaiser*


Asad Qaisar, Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) Provincial President, said on Tuesday that the PTI government would build seven model cities at divisional level in the province.

Talking to TheNation, he said that model cities would be built in seven divisions, including Peshawar, Bannu, Kohat, Dera Ismail Khan, Mardan, Malakand and Hazara of the KPK.

He said that they wanted to provide adequate education and health facilities in these model cities. "We have planned to provide facilities of international standard in these cities," he added.&#8211;Staff Reporter


PTI to build 7 model cities in KPK: Asad

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Leader

*FCR must be abolished !!*


 bas yeh lazmi hona chahiye, bohat hogiya !!


----------



## Bratva

Leader said:


> *FCR must be abolished !!*
> 
> 
> bas yeh lazmi hona chahiye, bohat hogiya !!




Federal and ARMY. Provincial Gov can not touch FCR


----------



## Leader

Rizwan Alam said:


> *PTI to build 7 model cities in KPK: Asad Qaiser*
> 
> 
> Asad Qaisar, Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) Provincial President, said on Tuesday that the PTI government would build seven model cities at divisional level in the province.
> 
> Talking to TheNation, he said that model cities would be built in seven divisions, including Peshawar, Bannu, Kohat, Dera Ismail Khan, Mardan, Malakand and Hazara of the KPK.
> 
> He said that they wanted to provide adequate education and health facilities in these model cities. "We have planned to provide facilities of international standard in these cities," he added.&#8211;Staff Reporter
> 
> 
> PTI to build 7 model cities in KPK: Asad



make the existing one model or new cities?



mafiya said:


> Federal and ARMY. Provincial Gov can not touch FCR



I know yar, lakin KPK govt should pass a bill in assembly.. queue mein tou aa jay ga... plus opposition push karay tou khatam ho sakta hai...


----------



## Bratva

Leader said:


> make the existing one model or new cities?
> 
> 
> 
> I know yar, lakin KPK govt should pass a bill in assembly.. queue mein tou aa jay ga... plus opposition push karay tou khatam ho sakta hai...



opposition can't do a fook, If you remember when zardari became president, the first thing he promised was to abolish FCR, but what happen after 4 years? nothing, according to political pundits, there are more pressing matters then FCR


----------



## Leader

mafiya said:


> opposition can't do a fook, If you remember when zardari became president, the first thing he promised was to abolish FCR, but what happen after 4 years? nothing, according to political pundits, there are more pressing matters then FCR



Yes, that was just a elaan by Y R Gilani. but he didnt pass any bill regarding it. If PTI comes out with all guns, I think something can be done about it, after all it wont be a muk-muka opposition for pmln !


----------



## airmarshal

I wish them all the best. But where will they find resources to build those model cities?


----------



## Strike X

I think they meant improving existing cities than new cities .


----------



## Jango

*PTI KPK MPA Yasin Khalil safai mohim ka aghaz kerta huwa.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

KAP Governance VS Punjab Governance ....let see who is going to be winner. Imran Khan whole future depend upon his success in KPK governance and party discipline . That s for sure US and Western countries will provide IK adequate development funds in KPK.


----------



## muse

Is it true that PTI has allowed Jamaat e islami to going to run the "EDUCATION" ministry in KPK??


----------



## Jango

muse said:


> Is it true that PTI has allowed Jamaat e islami to going to run the "EDUCATION" ministry in KPK??



No, it's not true and has been refuted a million times by PTI representatives on TV, Internet and newspapers.


----------



## Rizwan Alam

Leader said:


> make the existing one model or new cities?



New Cities, I guess.


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> *PTI KPK MPA Yasin Khalil safai mohim ka aghaz kerta huwa.*



okay this is pure dramay bazi... and petty old tactics, rather shameful of PTI candidate to do.

introduce a system like Shehbaz Sharif did through Turkish company, invite investors of local origin to do the job, like that xyz buster private company operating in lahore.

this is the solution.



Rizwan Alam said:


> New Cities, I guess.



well I hope so...



Rizwan Alam said:


> New Cities, I guess.



if true that would be amazing !!


----------



## Tiger Awan

Shafqat Mehmod last night in 11 hour said that ONLY high level corruption will end in 90 days NOT ALL

also failed to promise that load shedding in KPK will e completely abolished in 3 years

11th Hour (Will Drones Stop Striking And Full-stop To Load-shedding?) &#8211; 22nd May 2013


----------



## Jango

Tiger Awan said:


> Shafqat Mehmod last night in 11 hour said that ONLY high level corruption will end in 90 days NOT ALL
> 
> also failed to promise that load shedding in KPK will e completely abolished in 3 years
> 
> 11th Hour (Will Drones Stop Striking And Full-stop To Load-shedding?)  22nd May 2013



ANd....?

What's new? This was the promise since the beginning...



Leader said:


> okay this is pure dramay bazi... and petty old tactics, rather shameful of PTI candidate to do.
> 
> introduce a system like Shehbaz Sharif did through Turkish company, invite investors of local origin to do the job, like that xyz buster private company operating in lahore.
> 
> this is the solution.
> 
> 
> 
> well I hope so...
> 
> 
> 
> if true that would be amazing !!



Agreed that this looks like more of a photo op.

As for the introduction of Turkish company etc, that cannot be done by a mere MPA, that is the job of Provincial government etc, MPA simply doesn't have enough authority or resources.


----------



## Spring Onion

Another fkupdate is that KP is going through 22 hours load-shedding daily .


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> ANd....?
> 
> What's new? This was the promise since the beginning...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed that this looks like more of a photo op.
> 
> As for the introduction of Turkish company etc, that cannot be done by a mere MPA, that is the job of Provincial government etc, MPA simply doesn't have enough authority or resources.



yar ker sakta hai with local government system implemented, each UC can do whatever it pleases, it can invite private companies to do the job with a contract with the local body..



Spring Onion said:


> Another fkupdate is that KP is going through 22 hours load-shedding daily .



well we are not far behind, its about 16-20 hours here in lahore as well... rest is same 22 hours...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Spring Onion said:


> Another fkupdate is that KP is going through 22 hours load-shedding daily .



by the way Asad Umar has said that main plug lies with Federal but we will do whatever possible to ensure that this problem is solved at provincial level, must remember that we might not get a bail out package like Nawaz, but whatever PTI do, will be done with integrity intact and KPK people can proudly say, apnay zor-e-bazu per khatam ki hai loadshedding... worth it !


----------



## Tiger Awan

nuclearpak said:


> ANd....?
> 
> What's new? This was the promise since the beginning...



1) Its was SS not zardari responsible for load shedding as per IK

2) for 3 years IK said 90 din mien corruption khatam ho jaye gi and now you ppl are re defining corruption.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*PTI decides to table its first resolution in KP Assembly against drone attacks
*

Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI), all set to form a government in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) has decided to constitute an advisory council that would also monitor the party&#8217;s performance under the command of its chairman Imran Khan.


PTI has also decided to table its first ever resolution in the KPK assembly against drone attacks following their commitment to the voters that they would raise voice against the US killing in tribal areas.

PTI is the third major political power in the national assembly having a mandate of 27 seats in the House as well as being the majority party in the provincial assembly of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) with 35 seats.* According to well-placed PTI sources, the council would directly work under the command of party chairman Imran Khan while Asad Umar and other think tanks of the party would be a part of the advisory council. The council would particularly keep an eye on the performance of all the cabinet members of the KPK government and would be able to suggest a replacement,* they added.

The sources have also informed that the party had decided that it would move its first ever resolution in the KPK assembly against US drone strikes in which they would request the federal government of the PML-N to adopt a concrete policy to stop such attacks.

PTI sources further said that the consultation on the draft of resolution had been completed and soon the draft would be prepared by the party. They also said that the party was of the view that the said resolution would be adopted in the House unanimously.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

HAIDER said:


> KAP Governance VS Punjab Governance ....let see who is going to be winner. Imran Khan whole future depend upon his success in KPK governance and party discipline . That s for sure US and Western countries will provide IK adequate development funds in KPK.



you forgot about saudi's master ..
nuturally speaking btw imran khan doesnt suit western ... As soon as Nawaz Sharif came, they announced they will continue it ..coz they know how to pull his strings ... 
Yes im sure that people of pakistan always aided IK in every thing, including overseas pakistani's



Tiger Awan said:


> Shafqat Mehmod last night in 11 hour said that ONLY high level corruption will end in 90 days NOT ALL
> 
> also failed to promise that load shedding in KPK will e completely abolished in 3 years
> 
> 11th Hour (Will Drones Stop Striking And Full-stop To Load-shedding?) &#8211; 22nd May 2013


yes they cant change patwari and sho's in thana ..but they will not do curroption on provancial level like sasti rooti ..
more over will will not start schems like laptop distribution, and let our family members distribute it ...

Baki ap jasey loggon ko seedha karnay mei 90 days se zadah lag jayain gay

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jzaib

Tiger Awan said:


> 1) Its was SS not zardari responsible for load shedding as per IK
> 
> 2) for 3 years IK said 90 din mien corruption khatam ho jaye gi and now you ppl are re defining corruption.



first of all punjab government didnt added a single magawatt in national grid ..that will not happen in our case ..we didnt gave any deadline ...Showbaz sharif said he will end load shedding in 6 months ... aur abhie se mukar daya ha .. we didnt gave any deadline ...

Imran khan already keeping his promise ..local body election and making chief minister house will be a library ...on the other hand showbaz abhie se mukar gaya ha apnay waday se

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

Tiger Awan said:


> 1) Its was SS not zardari responsible for load shedding as per IK
> 
> 2) for 3 years IK said 90 din mien corruption khatam ho jaye gi and now you ppl are re defining corruption.



Show me a video proof or something for the first point.

As for the second, IK always said that top level corruption. Passport scam, LPG, Hajj, NICL, postings, OGDCL, everything is top level corruption by ministers and top officials. This is what IK was stressing upon in the 90 day plan.

EVen before the election, IK had a show with Hamid Mir I think, he explained that he talks about top corruption, not the low level. That would take years to eradicate. Stop twisting words.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiger Awan

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> you forgot about saudi's master ..
> nuturally speaking btw imran khan doesnt suit western ... As soon as Nawaz Sharif came, they announced they will continue it ..coz they know how to pull his strings ...
> Yes im sure that people of pakistan always aided IK in every thing, including overseas pakistani's
> 
> 
> *yes they cant change patwari and sho's in thana* ..but they will not do curroption on provancial level like sasti rooti ..
> more over will will not start schems like laptop distribution, and let our family members distribute it ...
> 
> Baki ap jasey loggon ko seedha karnay mei 90 days se zadah lag jayain gay



Bold part NICE


----------



## Jzaib

Tiger Awan said:


> Bold part NICE



You look so cute with that evil smile ... i said he cant change them in 90 days but with a lil time ... but Showbaz cant change it in 90 years ..they need them to surpress people .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> You look so cute with that evil smile ... i said he cant change them in 90 days but with a lil time ... but Showbaz cant change it in 90 years ..they need them to surpress people .



Sadly @Tiger Awan and other N-League supporters here, have tendency to twist the words and mis-understand things to their own satisfaction. Now unless you are from Sharif family, anything you'll write here, they'll find something out of it and will start jumping.. So leave it..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiger Awan

nuclearpak said:


> Show me a video proof or something for the first point.
> 
> As for the second, IK always said that top level corruption. Passport scam, LPG, Hajj, NICL, postings, OGDCL, everything is top level corruption by ministers and top officials. This is what IK was stressing upon in the 90 day plan.
> 
> EVen before the election, IK had a show with Hamid Mir I think, he explained that he talks about top corruption, not the low level. That would take years to eradicate. Stop twisting words.



twisting words ??? 

PML(N) is responsible for the load shedding in Punjab

and wait  its 19 days to end corruption NOT HIGH LEVEL CORRUPTION just CORRUPTION 
PTI will end corruption in 19 days, terrorism in 90 days: Imran Khan &#8211; The Express Tribune



Jazzbot said:


> Sadly @Tiger Awan and other N-League supporters here, have tendency to twist the words and mis-understand things to their own satisfaction. Now unless you are from Sharif family, anything you'll write here, they'll find something out of it and will start jumping.. So leave it..



cant you people talk without getting personal or this things comes naturally to you ????

He said they cant change patwaris and shos. Tell me who can ??? is it provincial govt or is it federal govt ???


----------



## Jzaib

Tiger Awan said:


> twisting words ???
> 
> PML(N) is responsible for the load shedding in Punjab
> 
> and wait  its 19 days to end corruption NOT HIGH LEVEL CORRUPTION just CORRUPTION
> PTI will end corruption in 19 days, terrorism in 90 days: Imran Khan &#8211; The Express Tribune
> 
> 
> 
> cant you people talk without getting personal or this things comes naturally to you ????
> 
> He said they cant change patwaris and shos. Tell me who can ??? is it provincial govt or is it federal govt ???



why dont u asnwer the questions i asked ? i said we will change it ... we dont believe in surpressing people .... now aswer my question ...
Have shahbaz sharif changed anything in patwari culture in last five year ...? show some self respect and answer honestly


----------



## Tiger Awan

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> why dont u asnwer the questions i asked ? i said we will change it ... we dont believe in surpressing people .... now aswer my question ...
> Have shahbaz sharif changed anything in patwari culture in last five year ...? show some self respect and answer honestly



he has done this

Punjab Gets its First Center for Land Record Management Information SystemProPakistani

seriously improve your knowldge before critisizing something. patwaris and sho are under provincial govt and provincial govt can change them at their will


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Tiger Awan said:


> and wait  its 19 days to end corruption NOT HIGH LEVEL CORRUPTION just CORRUPTION
> PTI will end corruption in 19 days, terrorism in 90 days: Imran Khan &#8211; The Express Tribune



One can only laugh at the yellow journalism ExpressTribune is producing. Why 19 days, why the heck not 15 or 20 or 25, why 19? Even though everyone knows ET is pro-Noon and anti-Khan.

Here's PTI's energy plan... do make a copy of it and gave it to your father so that he can than hand it over to Mian Sahab for consideration.

http://www.insaf.pk/News/tabid/60/a...seminars-Energy-From-Crisis-To-Solutions.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Tiger Awan said:


> twisting words ???
> 
> PML(N) is responsible for the load shedding in Punjab



Can't you see the word Punjab mentioned in the heading?

Under the 18th amendment, PML had the authority to make their own power, so they are equally culpable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Tiger Awan said:


> twisting words ???
> 
> PML(N) is responsible for the load shedding in Punjab



IK said that, and its true, after 18th Amendment, Punjab Govt had the authority to produce electricity but they didn't. So N-League is responsible for load shedding in Punjab. But you won't ever understand this.



Tiger Awan said:


> and wait  its 19 days to end corruption NOT HIGH LEVEL CORRUPTION just CORRUPTION
> PTI will end corruption in 19 days, terrorism in 90 days: Imran Khan &#8211; The Express Tribune



19 Days or 90 Days, the damn thing is explained by IK, Asad Umer etc about 10 gazillion times, but again, your ignorance is stopping you from understanding it..



Tiger Awan said:


> cant you people talk without getting personal or this things comes naturally to you ????



Can't you people understand simple things without being stupid or this things come naturally to you ????



Tiger Awan said:


> He said they cant change patwaris and shos. Tell me who can ??? is it provincial govt or is it federal govt ???



Find a 6th grade student, show that post to him and tell him to explain it to you, I'm sure he'll be better able to understand it as compared to you. He said that in your post's perspective, you asked to end corruption in 90 days, he replied that in 90 days, low level corruption can't be ended and gave example of patwari and SHO... Is it that hard to understand ???? 

Also, while showing your ignorance in your posts, you are not only unable to understand or comprehend very simple things, but you are also making a fool out of yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jzaib

bhie jo cheez zamin pe ha ush k baat karoo ... when it will be implimemnted ...?


----------



## Jazzbot

BTW SS is gonna become CM Punjab for 4th time, and NS is gonna become PM for 3rd time.. No one in Pakistan / Punjab had that many chances, but look at the mess Punjab is in these days, I don't have to list the issues Punjab is facing these days..


----------



## Tiger Awan

nuclearpak said:


> Can't you see the word Punjab mentioned in the heading?
> 
> Under the 18th amendment, PML had the authority to make their own power, so they are equally culpable.



you think Badami asked Shafqat about Balochistan ??? He asked him about KPK and still Shafqat failed to answer the question 



AstanoshKhan said:


> One can only laugh at the yellow journalism ExpressTribune is producing. Why 19 days, why the heck not 15 or 20 or 25, why 19? Even though everyone knows ET is pro-Noon and anti-Khan.
> 
> Here's PTI's energy plan... do make a copy of it and gave it to your father so that he can than hand it over to Mian Sahab for consideration.
> 
> http://www.insaf.pk/News/tabid/60/a...seminars-Energy-From-Crisis-To-Solutions.aspx



 it takes 10-15 mins to write a letter and tell the newspaper about the mistake


----------



## Jango

Tiger Awan said:


> you think Badami asked Shafqat about Balochistan ??? He asked him about KPK and still Shafqat failed to answer the question



What?

I quoted the article and IK mentioning Punjab and you have taken a huge jump and went back to the show.

I didn't see the whole show, just 5 minutes or so so can't comment.


----------



## Tiger Awan

Jazzbot said:


> IK said that, and its true, after 18th Amendment, Punjab Govt had the authority to produce electricity but they didn't. So N-League is responsible for load shedding in Punjab. But you won't ever understand this.
> 
> 
> 
> 19 Days or 90 Days, the damn thing is explained by IK, Asad Umer etc about 10 gazillion times, but again, your ignorance is stopping you from understanding it..
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you people understand simple things without being stupid or this things come naturally to you ????
> 
> 
> 
> Find a 6th grade student, show that post to him and tell him to explain it to you, I'm sure he'll be better able to understand it as compared to you. He said that in your post's perspective, you asked to end corruption in 90 days, he replied that in 90 days, low level corruption can't be ended and gave example of patwari and SHO... Is it that hard to understand ????
> 
> Also, while showing your ignorance in your posts, you are not only unable to understand or comprehend very simple things, but you are also making a fool out of yourself.



1) so KPK govt is responsible for load shedding in their province but Shafqat was not talking like this

2) gusa na karo + getting personal again 

3) more gusa  

4) I specifically talked about the bold part. Check my post again before uttering    there can be many reasons the corruption cant end in 90 days but saying that patwaris and sho are not under our control is just LAME 



nuclearpak said:


> What?
> 
> I quoted the article and IK mentioning Punjab and you have taken a huge jump and went back to the show.
> 
> I didn't see the whole show, just 5 minutes or so so can't comment.



there is no jump. I am talking in context of the show !!! Shafqat was asked that Pti blamed SS all the time for load shedding in Punjab so now its quite sure that in KPK Pti will end load shedding in 3 years. The answer .............


----------



## Jango

Tiger Awan said:


> there is no jump. I am talking in context of the show !!! Shafqat was asked that Pti blamed SS all the time for load shedding in Punjab so now its quite sure that in KPK Pti will end load shedding in 3 years. The answer .............



Yes, if PTI does not add any projects in KPK then it will be at fault just like your PML is at fault for not adding any power into the grid from Punjab.

Aur loadshedding end karna Federal ka kaam hai province ka nhn. If KPK loadshedding doesn't end, I wouldn't blame PTI...but if no power is added in the grid through provincial work, then I would blame PTI.

Warna KPK main kabhi loadshedding na ho since Tarbela is in KPK. How old are you BTW?


----------



## Jango

BTW, just did some research and KPK's electricity needs are around 16% of the whole country.

For simplicity sake, let's put it at 20%, then if Pakistan needs 10000 MW, then KPK needs 2000 MW.

So the current demand in Pakistan is 16000 MW, KPK demand then becomes around 3200 MW. I read a report sometime back that there is water power generation capacity of around 1500 MW in KPK through small run of the river and dam projects, small 200-400 MW power projects.

So if the new government somehow makes those projects worth 1500 MW or so and then tops it up with other power generation sources such as coal based perhaps, then you are looking at around potential 1800 MW energy production capacity. 

Add the current supply being given to KPK by Tarbela, Ghazi Brotha and other projects, and KPK could be in good shape electricity wise. THe northern areas provide great run of the river sites due to fast flowing water, ideal for 50 MW projects.

All this needs money though...

What do you folks think? @Leader, @Jazzbot, @Zakii etc...all this is based on pretty basic figures.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tiger Awan

nuclearpak said:


> Yes, if PTI does not add any projects in KPK then it will be at fault just like your PML is at fault for not adding any power into the grid from Punjab.
> 
> Aur loadshedding end karna Federal ka kaam hai province ka nhn. If KPK loadshedding doesn't end, I wouldn't blame PTI...but if no power is added in the grid through provincial work, then I would blame PTI.
> 
> Warna KPK main kabhi loadshedding na ho since Tarbela is in KPK. How old are you BTW?



and what are the line loses in KPK ??? muft ki bijli nahi khatey hum


----------



## Jango

Tiger Awan said:


> and what are the line loses in KPK ??? muft ki bijli nahi khatey hum



What is the relevance of line losses?

MAinay kab kaha muft ki khatay ho?


----------



## Tiger Awan

nuclearpak said:


> What is the relevance of line losses?
> 
> MAinay kab kaha muft ki khatay ho?



the relevance is that bcz of the theft the circular debt is increasing !!!!!!!


----------



## Hyde

nuclearpak said:


> BTW, just did some research and KPK's electricity needs are around 16% of the whole country.
> 
> For simplicity sake, let's put it at 20%, then if Pakistan needs 10000 MW, then KPK needs 2000 MW.
> 
> So the current demand in Pakistan is 16000 MW, KPK demand then becomes around 3200 MW. I read a report sometime back that there is water power generation capacity of around 1500 MW in KPK through small run of the river and dam projects, small 200-400 MW power projects.
> 
> So if the new government somehow makes those projects worth 1500 MW or so and then tops it up with other power generation sources such as coal based perhaps, then you are looking at around potential 1800 MW energy production capacity.
> 
> Add the current supply being given to KPK by Tarbela, Ghazi Brotha and other projects, and KPK could be in good shape electricity wise. THe northern areas provide great run of the river sites due to fast flowing water, ideal for 50 MW projects.
> 
> All this needs money though...
> 
> What do you folks think? @Leader, @Jazzbot, @Zakii etc...all this is based on pretty basic figures.



Sir the idea is really good but it requires billions of dollars for implementation. I say we should never use Coal and KPK in the same sentence since KPK is blessed with water, wind and other resources. Our prime focus in KPK should be to use mix of run-of-the-river, hydel power projects and wind/solar power energy. It requires billions of dollars but if properly planned, KPK is probably the easiest province to solve their energy crisis thanks to it's natural resources.

Coal-fired plants are well suited for Sindh, Punjab and parts of Balochistan


----------



## Jango

Tiger Awan said:


> the relevance is that bcz of the theft the circular debt is increasing !!!!!!!



Yeah so...? How does it relate to blaming PTI if no power is produced in KPK?



Zakii said:


> Sir the idea is really good but it requires billions of dollars for implementation. I say we should never use Coal and KPK in the same sentence since KPK is blessed with water, wind and other resources. Our prime focus in KPK should be to use mix of run-of-the-river, hydel power projects and wind/solar power energy. It requires billions of dollars but if properly planned, KPK is probably the easiest province to solve their energy crisis thanks to it's natural resources.
> 
> Coal-fired plants are well suited for Sindh, Punjab and parts of Balochistan



I did read somewhere that Southern KPK does produce some coal. But yeah, KPK is blessed with hydel power sites.

TAx collection, economic upturn through federal, more local and foreign investment, other sources. But money will be a huge problem no doubt.


----------



## Hyde

Tiger Awan said:


> the relevance is that bcz of the theft the circular debt is increasing !!!!!!!



Theft could be one-face-saving excuse my friend but it is just one reason out of many. Poor planning of PML-N/PPP back in 1990s, no forward thinking about energy crisis in early 2000s, poor infrastructure of electricity distribution in the country, corruption such as not giving fuel to most efficient plants and wasting money by giving the fuel to least efficient plants, theft and so many other reasons all combined to make this circular debt a monster.

We should have been focusing on hydel power projects back in 1980s, 90s and most of them should have been completed by 2000s if we were to reap fruit at this time. If people objected on Kalabagh, we still had so many other dam projects which could be initiated but they rather relied on easy route of buying generators and installing diesel/furnace oil powered plants that cost hefty money and translates into circular debt.



nuclearpak said:


> I did read somewhere that Southern KPK does produce some coal. But yeah, KPK is blessed with hydel power sites.
> 
> TAx collection, economic upturn through federal, more local and foreign investment, other sources. But money will be a huge problem no doubt.


But that is not much, it could be used in coal-fired plants in Punjab or for other purposes. Use the resources which they have in abundance, green energy and is cheaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> BTW, just did some research and KPK's electricity needs are around 16% of the whole country.
> 
> For simplicity sake, let's put it at 20%, then if Pakistan needs 10000 MW, then KPK needs 2000 MW.
> 
> So the current demand in Pakistan is 16000 MW, KPK demand then becomes around 3200 MW. I read a report sometime back that there is water power generation capacity of around 1500 MW in KPK through small run of the river and dam projects, small 200-400 MW power projects.
> 
> So if the new government somehow makes those projects worth 1500 MW or so and then tops it up with other power generation sources such as coal based perhaps, then you are looking at around potential 1800 MW energy production capacity.
> 
> Add the current supply being given to KPK by Tarbela, Ghazi Brotha and other projects, and KPK could be in good shape electricity wise. THe northern areas provide great run of the river sites due to fast flowing water, ideal for 50 MW projects.
> 
> All this needs money though...
> 
> What do you folks think? @Leader, @Jazzbot, @Zakii etc...all this is based on pretty basic figures.



from Wapda website:

PROJECTS FOR *PUBLIC PRIVATE PARTNERSHIP* <<< This needs to be noted.


Lower Palas Valley Hydropower Project---KPK/ Left Tributary of Indus-- 665 MW ----EOIs received and are under evaluation. 

Lower Spat Gah Hydropower Project ---KPK/ Left Tributary of Indus-- 496 MW 

Matiltan Hydropower Project------- KPK/UShu--------19 MW

Lawi Hydropower Project------KPK/Shishi---- 70 MW

Details:

http://www.wapda.gov.pk/pdf/PROJECTS FOR PUBLIC PRIVATE PARTNERSHIP.pdf

All these projects are at their feasibility status. this simply would add up 1000 MW to the system of KPK.. not completing these projects or initiating more such similar projects of 1-10 MW that fulfills the needs of the local community, would be PTI's fault... loud and clear, there can be no excuses that we havn't had money or couldnt attract foreign investment or couldnt get sovereign guarantee from federal in case of loan/foreign investment..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

some more under construction and potential projects here:

http://www.wapda.gov.pk/pdf/financialinvestment.pdf

I did copy, but got the page stuck in the end, so read out the relevant ones, I am amazed to see the Astore Dam, which can produce upto 7100 MW 


-----------------------------------------

anyway these projects needs to be prioritize with accordance to the current and future demand,

almost completed projects(there are 3-4 such) should be priority out of the league and completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

Zakii said:


> Theft could be one-face-saving excuse my friend but it is just one reason out of many. Poor planning of PML-N/PPP back in 1990s, no forward thinking about energy crisis in early 2000s, poor infrastructure of electricity distribution in the country, corruption such as not giving fuel to most efficient plants and wasting money by giving the fuel to least efficient plants, theft and so many other reasons all combined to make this circular debt a monster.
> 
> We should have been focusing on hydel power projects back in 1980s, 90s and most of them should have been completed by 2000s if we were to reap fruit at this time. If people objected on Kalabagh, we still had so many other dam projects which could be initiated but they rather relied on easy route of buying generators and installing diesel/furnace oil powered plants that cost hefty money and translates into circular debt.
> 
> 
> But that is not much, it could be used in coal-fired plants in Punjab or for other purposes. Use the resources which they have in abundance, green energy and is cheaper.



dont blame it on Pmln. Pmln cancelled many contacts with HFO based IPPs. All those 24000 MW that Ppp said was not installed bcz of Nawaz were HFO based

and this theft is a serious issue. 30 % is too much. Sadly outside Punjab the average is above 30%. Karachi, Hyderabad, Quetta, Peshawar companies need to bring it down



nuclearpak said:


> Yeah so...? How does it relate to blaming PTI if no power is produced in KPK?



If Pti can bring them down It will help Pakistan in controlling circular debt.


----------



## Jazzbot

nuclearpak said:


> BTW, just did some research and KPK's electricity needs are around 16% of the whole country.
> 
> For simplicity sake, let's put it at 20%, then if Pakistan needs 10000 MW, then KPK needs 2000 MW.
> 
> So the current demand in Pakistan is 16000 MW, KPK demand then becomes around 3200 MW. I read a report sometime back that there is water power generation capacity of around 1500 MW in KPK through small run of the river and dam projects, small 200-400 MW power projects.
> 
> So if the new government somehow makes those projects worth 1500 MW or so and then tops it up with other power generation sources such as coal based perhaps, then you are looking at around potential 1800 MW energy production capacity.
> 
> Add the current supply being given to KPK by Tarbela, Ghazi Brotha and other projects, and KPK could be in good shape electricity wise. THe northern areas provide great run of the river sites due to fast flowing water, ideal for 50 MW projects.
> 
> All this needs money though...
> 
> What do you folks think? @Leader, @Jazzbot, @Zakii etc...all this is based on pretty basic figures.



I don't have much knowledge about what it will take to move to Coal, however KPK has rivers etc so we can build small and medium plants on several points to fulfill KPK needs, that too without altering water flow. Recently Asad Umer also mentioned this in a TV show. So I think they have it in their plans already..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

@Leader @Jazzbot

bcareful our projects n plans of naya pakistan wud b copied by pmln ( @Tiger Awan ) here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> @Leader @Jazzbot
> 
> bcareful our projects n plans of naya pakistan wud b copied by pmln ( @Tiger Awan ) here



I would be glad, but pmln constitutes of people with no integrity, eventually all the good done under them is lose to the nation's integrity. sadly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Electricity theft in KPK

Khyber-Pakthunkhwa (K-P) follows suit in power theft with a recovery ratio of 17.5%. The ratio, however, has been improved by a relatively more efficient Peshawar Electric Supply Company during the last fiscal year.


Free electricity?: Balochistan tops power theft list followed by Sindh &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

*Five independent MPAs-elect join PTI*

PESHAWAR: *The five newly elected independent members-elect of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) Assembly on Thursday announced to join the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf *(PTI), Geo News reported. According to details, the above MPAs-elect have submitted a written application to Election Commission (EC) KP for joining the PTI. These five MPAs-elect are: Samiullah Alizai (PK-65), Mushtaq Ghani (PK-44), Qalander Lodhi (PK-46), Fareed Khan (PK-42) and Shah Muhammad (PK-72). *The five independents&#8217; joining of PTI has brought the total number of the party&#8217;s members in KPK to 43.*

Source: Five independent MPAs-elect join PTI | Pakistan - geo.tv

-----

If they had only 6 more independent candidates, they could have simple majority. They are still in very good position so almost no chance of being blackmailed by allies

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AstanoshKhan

PTI is getting stronger in KPK with their no. of seats. PK is impressing them all with his wisdom in Politics. PTI has now 43 seats in KPK Assembly plus 14 from both JI and QWP making it 67 in total. Remember they only need 50 to retain their Govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

PTI MNA-elect vows to rebuild educational institutions in Fata, KP

he newly elected Member National Assembly (MNA) from NA-47 Qaiser Jamal Afridi on Wednesday said that his party Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) would approach every quarter including Taliban and security forces to rebuild and reopen the educational institutions in tribal areas and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Speaking to a gathering as chief guest at the Khyber Union Hall of the Islamia College, Peshawar, he said his leadership in the beginning was not even willing to award him party ticket because of his young age but the PTI chief Imran Khan trusted him and the people gave him an unprecedented victory.

&#8220;My party will not let the nation down and will deliver. When I was a student at the historic Islamia College, Peshawar I had made a blood donation club and used to collect blood for the needy patients. I used to donate my blood to those patients I never knew. This was the spirit I had imbibed from this great seat of learning. I shall contribute a considerable amount to the Senior Alumni Association (SAA) annual fund in near future,&#8221; Qaiser Jamal Afridi, the young parliamentarian pledged.

Acting Vice-Chancellor Islamia College University Prof Haider Shah on the occasion said that ICP had produced numerous bright students in all fields offering their services within Pakistan and abroad which he said was a great honour for the institution.

&#8220;We are indeed proud of our talented students who are contributing to the nation and the whole world at large in various capacities. I take great pride in being an old Islamian and now an old faculty member. We must give due honour and respect to this historic institution which has kept enlightening many generations of this province for the last 100 years,&#8221; the vice-chancellor observed.

Prof Abaseen Yousafzai, chief organiser of the students&#8217; societies, called upon the students to actively participate in various events to be held during the current year so that different aspects of the college could be highlighted and students could know about the glorious past, bright present and promising future of their august institution.

Earlier, the students of Islamia College Peshawar and Islamia Collegiate School both male and female participated in an interesting quiz competition and an extempore presentation including speech, poetry recital and poster making reflective of love and dedication of the presenters to the Islamia College, Peshawar.


PTI MNA-elect vows to rebuild educational institutions in Fata, KP - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Zakii said:


> *Five independent MPAs-elect join PTI*
> 
> PESHAWAR: *The five newly elected independent members-elect of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) Assembly on Thursday announced to join the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf *(PTI), Geo News reported. According to details, the above MPAs-elect have submitted a written application to Election Commission (EC) KP for joining the PTI. These five MPAs-elect are: Samiullah Alizai (PK-65), Mushtaq Ghani (PK-44), Qalander Lodhi (PK-46), Fareed Khan (PK-42) and Shah Muhammad (PK-72). *The five independents&#8217; joining of PTI has brought the total number of the party&#8217;s members in KPK to 43.*
> 
> Source: Five independent MPAs-elect join PTI | Pakistan - geo.tv
> 
> -----
> 
> If they had only 6 more independent candidates, they could have simple majority. They are still in very good position so almost no chance of being blackmailed by allies



Is this with the reserved seats for women or without?

If those seats come into play, then PTI would get more seats than the rest and might just get simple majority. Or are my calculations wrong?


----------



## Hyde

nuclearpak said:


> Is this with the reserved seats for women or without?
> 
> If those seats come into play, then PTI would get more seats than the rest and might just get simple majority. Or are my calculations wrong?


Reserved seats are different,

You need 49 seats to show simple majority. PTI has 43 seats out of 99. PTI had won 35 seats with 8 independents joining PTI after the elections. I think there are 6 more independents left and if they had joined PTI, they might have simple majority anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Zakii said:


> Reserved seats are different,
> 
> You need 49 seats to show simple majority. PTI has 43 seats out of 99. PTI had won 35 seats with 8 independents joining PTI after the elections. I think there are 6 more independents left and if they had joined PTI, they might have simple majority anyways.



How many independents are left now? And how many have joined opposing group?

Normally, indep go to the ruling party.

But it would be interesting to see what PTI does, no alliance with any party means that PTI would be without shackles and won't need to carry along any baggage...then JI and islamist tag will go so will the alliance with Sherpao. But it would be very immoral, akhri waqt par akar mun mor diya.


----------



## Bratva

@Astonish Khan with 67 seats, does it mean PTI has 2/3 majority in KPK?


----------



## AstanoshKhan

mafiya said:


> @Astonish Khan with 67 seats, does it mean PTI has 2/3 majority in KPK?



Yes an allied 2/3rd majority... Molana is having sleepless nights since he gave an indication that he would over throw PTI's Govt in KPK soon but with the master strokes of Pervaiz Khattak, Aazam Swati and Shoukat Yousafzai, PTI is getting stronger. Even JI and QWP would not be able to blackmail PTI now. This is good going.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

nuclearpak said:


> How many independents are left now? And how many have joined opposing group?
> 
> Normally, indep go to the ruling party.
> 
> But it would be interesting to see what PTI does, no alliance with any party means that PTI would be without shackles and won't need to carry along any baggage...then JI and islamist tag will go so will the alliance with Sherpao. But it would be very immoral, akhri waqt par akar mun mor diya.



Sir PTI had won 35 seats out of 99. There were 14 independents out of which 8 already joined PTI so only 6 more independents left to join any political party.

PTI has 43 + 7 from JI + 7 from QWP = 57 seats so far in alliance.

PTI will get major chunk of reserved seats in proportion of their vote bank.



AstanoshKhan said:


> Yes an allied 2/3rd majority... Molana is having sleepless nights since he gave an indication that he would over throw PTI's Govt in KPK soon but with the master strokes of Pervaiz Khattak, Aazam Swati and Shoukat Yousafzai, PTI is getting stronger. Even JI and QWP would not be able to blackmail PTI now. This is good going.



They don't have 2/3rd majority unless you are counting N-League's moral support to PTI to form government in KP. They have 57 seats out of 99 so far, if I didn't make any error in calculation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SEAL

Naya KPK exposed by Senior Journalists. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151658431752209

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Zakii said:


> Sir PTI had won 35 seats out of 99. There were 14 independents out of which 8 already joined PTI so only 6 more independents left to join any political party.
> 
> PTI has 43 + 7 from JI + 7 from QWP = 57 seats so far in alliance.
> 
> PTI will get major chunk of reserved seats in proportion of their vote bank.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have 2/3rd majority unless you are counting N-League's moral support to PTI to form government in KP. They have 57 seats out of 99 so far, if I didn't make any error in calculation



You're right. My calculation got me all wrong... it should be 57 not 67.

On a sidenote, a candidate of APML (the only candidate of Mush) too had joined PTI recently...


----------



## ajpirzada

AstanoshKhan said:


> You're right. My calculation got me all wrong... it should be 57 not 67.
> 
> On a sidenote, a candidate of APML (the only candidate of Mush) too had joined PTI recently...



i thought 18th amendment does not allow a winning candidate from any party to change his party. if he wants to do it, he has to give up his seat and then re-contest in the elections. which is a fair thing to do!! 
so how did that APML candidate join the PTI? because otherwise it would mean that he still belongs to APML and has unilaterally decided to support PTI - similar to the forward block in PML-Q.


----------



## Leader

ajpirzada said:


> i thought 18th amendment does not allow a winning candidate from any party to change his party. if he wants to do it, he has to give up his seat and then re-contest in the elections. which is a fair thing to do!!
> so how did that APML candidate join the PTI? because otherwise it would mean that he still belongs to APML and has unilaterally decided to support PTI - similar to the forward block in PML-Q.



this doesnot apply on one man party or a party that has one candidate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

ajpirzada said:


> i thought 18th amendment does not allow a winning candidate from any party to change his party. if he wants to do it, he has to give up his seat and then re-contest in the elections. which is a fair thing to do!!
> so how did that APML candidate join the PTI? because otherwise it would mean that he still belongs to APML and has unilaterally decided to support PTI - similar to the forward block in PML-Q.



Okay I've to admitt we/I are not careful with use of prpoer wordings here. Joining PTI only mean that he joined PTI-lead Govt. not the party itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rizwan Alam

AstanoshKhan said:


> Okay I've to admitt we/I are not careful with use of prpoer wordings here. Joining PTI only mean that he joined PTI-lead Govt. not the party itself.



But here you were right, He has joined PTI and is no more in APML.


----------



## Rizwan Alam




----------



## Hyde

Tiger Awan said:


> dont blame it on Pmln. Pmln cancelled many contacts with HFO based IPPs. All those 24000 MW that Ppp said was not installed bcz of Nawaz were HFO based
> 
> and this theft is a serious issue. 30 % is too much. Sadly outside Punjab the average is above 30%. Karachi, Hyderabad, Quetta, Peshawar companies need to bring it down
> 
> 
> 
> If Pti can bring them down It will help Pakistan in controlling circular debt.



There is no electricity theft in Punjab. The bill recovery ranges between 95% to 98% in power distributing companies of Punjab. Rest of the three provinces are trapped with electricity theft issues and their recovery is only 50-70%.


----------



## Hyde

ajpirzada said:


> i thought 18th amendment does not allow a winning candidate from any party to change his party. if he wants to do it, he has to give up his seat and then re-contest in the elections. which is a fair thing to do!!
> so how did that APML candidate join the PTI? because otherwise it would mean that he still belongs to APML and has unilaterally decided to support PTI - similar to the forward block in PML-Q.



You are right that is why I didn't reply to last message as I was confused myself about how he was able to switch-over the party. Only independents are allowed to join the political party within the time-frame given in the constitution.

Chaudhry Shujaat also filed a petition in ECP to prevent their candidates joining other parties after the election.



AstanoshKhan said:


> Okay I've to admitt we/I are not careful with use of prpoer wordings here. Joining PTI only mean that he joined PTI-lead Govt. not the party itself.



I think you meant to say APML is ally of PTI in KPK? otherwise one individual can't switch over as per the clause in the constitution? I could be wrong though


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Zakii said:


> *There is no electricity theft in Pakistan.* The bill recovery ranges between 95% to 98% in power distributing companies of Punjab. Rest of the three provinces are trapped with electricity theft issues and their recovery is only 50-70%.



No theft? So what are these guys doing with these kundas?




Kundas by ArgusPanoptes007, on Flickr

Line losses and theft account for about one third of the losses. One third. 1/3. One in three.

That is a LOT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Argus Panoptes said:


> No theft? So what are these guys doing with these kundas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kundas by ArgusPanoptes007, on Flickr
> 
> Line losses and theft account for about one third of the losses. One third. 1/3. One in three.
> 
> That is a LOT.



wht is dis? yuk


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Marshmallow said:


> wht is dis? yuk



These are "kundas" used to steal electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Argus Panoptes said:


> These are "kundas" used to steal electricity.



wow but wondr whts da process of stealin i mean hw does it work?


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Marshmallow said:


> wow but wondr whts da process of stealin i mean hw does it work?



A kunda is simply a connection without any meter on it. The wires are connected directly to the overhead main supply line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Argus Panoptes said:


> A kunda is simply a connection without any meter on it. The wires are connected directly to the overhead main supply line.



hmm ok


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Marshmallow said:


> hmm ok



Go to Pindi in the winter and you will see lots of rehriwalas with direct kundas for their electric deep fryers making and selling fresh potato fries. Go to posh houses and see the free connections running ACs. We all steal where we can and then claim there is no theft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

Argus Panoptes said:


> Go to Pindi in the winter and you will see lots of rehriwalas with direct kundas for their electric deep fryers making and selling fresh potato fries. Go to posh houses and see the free connections running ACs. We all steal where we can and then claim there is no theft.



no i wz juz curious abt da process dat hw it works! da tranformation of electricity durin it...u kno da physics part

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Marshmallow said:


> no i wz juz curious abt da process dat hw it works! da tranformation of electricity durin it...u kno da physics part



The last leg of the overhead wires for local distribution into neighborhood streets is at the same 220 volts, making it relatively simple to steal electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

AstanoshKhan said:


> Honestly speaking the only thing KPK people concerned about is this damn load shedding. I don't know if PTI is going to solve this either for us.



I think it might be easier for KPK to solve electricity shortage, unlike other provinces, KPK has the natural resources in abundance to produce electricity. It does not need gas, oil, or coal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Argus Panoptes said:


> No theft? So what are these guys doing with these kundas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kundas by ArgusPanoptes007, on Flickr
> 
> Line losses and theft account for about one third of the losses. One third. 1/3. One in three.
> 
> That is a LOT.



Sir when you know it, why raise the issue. I meant to say Punjab and not Pakistan.... That was a typing error


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Zakii said:


> Sir when you know it, why raise the issue.* I meant to say Punjab* and not Pakistan.... That was a typing error



Even in Punjab, Sir, theft of electricity is common, ranging from rehriwalas to posh mansions, all the way up to favored industrial units.


----------



## Jango

@Zakii, 2 more indep have joined, 45 members now plus PTI and excluding other 2 parties.

A few more and job will be done, right no JI is not needed IMO.


----------



## BATMAN

Khyber News

Drone attacks, Nato supplies federal govt&#8217;s domain: Khattak



> PESHAWAR: Chief Minister-designate of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Pervaiz Khattak has said that the provincial government has no authority to stop drone attacks and supplies to Nato troops in Afghanistan.
> 
> Talking to newsmen here on Friday, Pervaiz Khattak said that the federal government has to take decision about the drone attacks and Nato supplies.
> 
> He said that the drone attacks are against international laws and they would raise voice against this at every forum.
> 
> The PTI leader promised a positive change in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.


----------



## Mani2020



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

SEAL said:


> Naya KPK exposed by Senior Journalists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151658431752209



Kashif Abbasi. " Khattak was selected because of experience. In that case Nawaz was right on his part by saying he too had experience"


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


> Kashif Abbasi. " Khattak was selected because of experience. In that case Nawaz was right on his part by saying he too had experience"



Introducing youth doesn't mean that you are making a under 18 team for the world cup...you need to have a blend of youth and experience, honest experience...PPP bhi bari experienced hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

nuclearpak said:


> Introducing youth doesn't mean that you are making a under 18 team for the world cup...you need to have a blend of youth and experience, honest experience...PPP bhi bari experienced hai.



How so ? I thought PTI formed an alliance with JI and QWP and got independents. You have to give them something, don't you ?


----------



## Dil Pakistan

cb4 said:


> Kashif Abbasi. " Khattak was selected because of experience. In that case Nawaz was right on his part by saying he too had experience"



I don't understand; why do noon leagures use the opinions of others to justify their own stance  . Why they (noon) have no self confidence ?


----------



## Edevelop

Dil Pakistan said:


> I don't understand; why do noon leagures use the opinions of others to justify their own stance  . Why they (noon) have no self confidence ?



Please read again. I quoted Kashif Abbasi.


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BATMAN

Leader said:


>



deception!

new CM of NWFP, is well known drug smuggler having connections with NA drug lords.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

So all the KPK elected members are with IK today in Lahore... this is a grand meeting headed by IK. Any inside stories/news?



cb4 said:


> Please read again. I quoted Kashif Abbasi.



Kashif Abbasi just said that he (CM KPK) has corruption charges... but didn't show any proof... he just show a screenshot of TheNews article in his show and that's the only source he had just to malign KPK CM's image.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

AstanoshKhan said:


> Kashif Abbasi just said that he (CM KPK) has corruption charges... but didn't show any proof... he just show a screenshot of TheNews article in his show and that's the only source he had just to malign KPK CM's image.



No he said some other things in his intro... About corruption, he said those were allegations, not charges...


----------



## AstanoshKhan

BATMAN said:


> deception!
> 
> new CM of NWFP, is well known drug smuggler having connections with NA drug lords.



He's the Don and GodFather of the drug Mafia of KPK. Even TTP guys comes and takes tips from him.

A person who even doesn't know that NWFP doesn't exist anymore is here telling us about the character of a person who'd soon become the CM of that same province. So much to say for your knowledge. 

BTW, it depends what time of the night you wrote this post. Good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AstanoshKhan

cb4 said:


> No he said some other things in his intro... About corruption, he said those were allegations, not charges...



So why even mention it if those are allegations?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

AstanoshKhan said:


> So why even mention it if those are allegations?



Could ask the same when you guys post stuff about PML-N in Punjab.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

cb4 said:


> Could ask the same when you guys post stuff about PML-N in Punjab.



We provide proof/s, you're allowed to do the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Is governor house being converted into library or any other public institution?


----------



## Rizwan Alam

A.Rafay said:


> Is governor house being converted into library or any other public institution?



Governor House belongs to Federal Govt, PTI will request federal Govt to convert it into something... Let us see what they say in reply. I have a very strong feeling that PLMN can ask Al-Diesel to bring his candidate for Governor...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Asad Umar explaining how would they do it in KPK.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151664364056672





Here's the youngest MPA of Pakistan's history...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=649217918427255

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jango

AstanoshKhan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=649217918427255



Sab ro rahay thay 'kahan hai youth?'...yeh lo...but haters will be haters.

I think PTI should let go of JI, since the PTI numbers are 36, 9 independents have joined so it makes the total 45, then 7 of QWP makes it 52...49 are needed for government. JI is non-important in this case then IMO.

So better to avoid the negative publicity by being allied with a Islamist party, alot of journalists are already having a field day!

In the Asad Umar video, haters can also get their answer to corruption claims, *top level* corruption will be eliminated within months...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dil Pakistan

nuclearpak said:


> Sab ro rahay thay 'kahan hai youth?'...yeh lo...but haters will be haters.
> 
> I think PTI should let go of JI, since the PTI numbers are 36, 9 independents have joined so it makes the total 45, then 7 of QWP makes it 52...49 are needed for government. JI is non-important in this case then IMO.
> 
> So better to avoid the negative publicity by being allied with a Islamist party, alot of journalists are already having a field day!



I think for legislation simple majority will not be enough, two third will be needed.

JI will behave differently if in govt. PTI has done the right thing by refusing them the education ministry.


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

These days there are some ads coming on TV regarding donations for the Peshawar SKMCH...is the money running low or anything or is it just a routine donation drive? Never seen a SKMHC ad on TV before.


----------



## pkuser2k12

nuclearpak said:


> Sab ro rahay thay 'kahan hai youth?'...yeh lo...but haters will be haters.
> 
> I think PTI should let go of JI, since the PTI numbers are 36, 9 independents have joined so it makes the total 45, then 7 of QWP makes it 52...49 are needed for government. JI is non-important in this case then IMO.
> 
> So better to avoid the negative publicity by being allied with a Islamist party, alot of journalists are already having a field day!
> 
> In the Asad Umar video, haters can also get their answer to corruption claims, *top level* corruption will be eliminated within months...



ji is with pti since beginning and imran khan is not islamophobic like people here and leftest media

*so thanks but no thanks*

*pti better go with ji instead of mr sher pao who was Federal interior minister in musharaf era and was avid supporter of operations in tribal ares instead of any dialog.besides who will help pti negotiate with ttp to lay arms or call ttps bluf that they want peace or not.*

ji is not corrupt like juif and are lower class people .and they will not die like fazlu rehman if they are not part of any government.

why media didn't start ranting when mulana fazal ur rehman was part of ppp,mqm and anp federal government and had ministries given to them.

imran khan is not shy of saying he will make islaim filahi riast a sentance which make leftest vomiting and start propaganda against imran khan and pti.*FOR EXAMPLE:* Ansar Abbasi wrote in his column a month ago that Imran khan called him and told him that the leftest media is targeting him and PTI because he is says that he will make Pakistan an islami filahi riasat and why PTI has Quranic verses in his motto *HOW LOW CAN ONE SINK
*
why pti should care what media says This so called media is quite on mqm,ppp and anp *THE SPECIAL LIBERALS* who killed 11000 people they will even make fun of tabligh and make religious talk a taboo subject.

why should we be reluctant from islam and islamic parties.next media will ask pti people to don't handshake with person who has beard or has prayer cap on his head .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Argus Panoptes

nuclearpak said:


> These days there are some ads coming on TV regarding donations for the Peshawar SKMCH...is the money running low or anything or is it just a routine donation drive? Never seen a SKMHC ad on TV before.



Donation drives are routine for SKMCH for Lahore, and therefore I would imagine will also be routine for the new one in Peshawar.


----------



## ajpirzada

Leader said:


>



the idea of donating ur pays is nice but it sometimes beats the purpose. the whole point of pay is to free your mind from financial concerns thus allowing u to focus on ur task. 
so i hope only those take part in this step who can afford to do it. while the rest should feel no pressure and feed their families with it rather than donating and then having to worry about money.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

ajpirzada said:


> the idea of donating ur pays is nice but it sometimes beats the purpose. the whole point of pay is to free your mind from financial concerns thus allowing u to focus on ur task.
> so i hope only those take part in this step who can afford to do it. while the rest should feel no pressure and feed their families with it rather than donating and then having to worry about money.



agreee.....


----------



## Jango

ajpirzada said:


> the idea of donating ur pays is nice but it sometimes beats the purpose. the whole point of pay is to free your mind from financial concerns thus allowing u to focus on ur task.
> so i hope only those take part in this step who can afford to do it. while the rest should feel no pressure and feed their families with it rather than donating and then having to worry about money.



Well, the report does say that half of the people have agreed, rest are contemplating...the likes of Javed Hashmi, Imran Khan, Shah Mehmood Qureshi, Arif Alvi , Jehangir Tareen etc won't need a government pay to make a living!


----------



## ajpirzada

nuclearpak said:


> Well, the report does say that half of the people have agreed, rest are contemplating...the likes of Javed Hashmi, Imran Khan, Shah Mehmood Qureshi, Arif Alvi , Jehangir Tareen etc won't need a government pay to make a living!



true.. i made the point bec the more people within a certain group do such a thing, the more the pressure increases on those who cannot. 
and bec the article concluded that more people have started discussions on this and soon there will be a joint announcement.. prompted me to make the above comment.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

nuclearpak said:


> Sab ro rahay thay 'kahan hai youth?'...yeh lo...but haters will be haters.
> 
> I think PTI should let go of JI, since the PTI numbers are 36, 9 independents have joined so it makes the total 45, then 7 of QWP makes it 52...49 are needed for government. JI is non-important in this case then IMO.
> 
> So better to avoid the negative publicity by being allied with a Islamist party, alot of journalists are already having a field day!
> 
> In the Asad Umar video, haters can also get their answer to corruption claims, *top level* corruption will be eliminated within months...



I think it's better to have JI on board for obvious reasons. One of them being keeping that JUIF at bay, since they're both in some sort of tussle after the dismantling of MMA. It's good to have an enemy's enemy on your side.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AstanoshKhan

ajpirzada said:


> true.. i made the point bec the more people within a certain group do such a thing, the more the pressure increases on those who cannot.
> and bec the article concluded that more people have started discussions on this and soon there will be a joint announcement.. prompted me to make the above comment.



...and another point is if one has to give charity why should they go out in public and keep yapping that we've donated our salaries... what are they trying to prove? Give charity, do it secretly - don't go public about it unless the main aim is to appease public instead of Allah SWT.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkuser2k12



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkuser2k12



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

@BATMAN

Dont ruin this thread.


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=442962709133899





youngest MPA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

BATMAN said:


> deception!
> 
> new CM of NWFP, is well known drug smuggler having connections with NA drug lords.



too bad ur drug mafiq Efidrine abbas was not elected ... i hope Nawaz sharif will adjust him somewhere ... 
jitni marzi chuglian laga loo ..he much better then showbaz sharif ... If what u say is true ..im with u ,hang him ... Now u have NAB, FIA and we all saw the recording of showbaz influencing a judge ...use all ur means ..if he found guilt ..as i INSAAFIAN im saying hang him ...we dont do pooja like noon league darbari's ... now dont say hang showbaz sharif if he is guilty ..u might get fired .,,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Leader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=442962709133899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngest MPA



wtf. he looks more like a 40 year old ! wasay pakistan mai har koy young banja ta hai lol


----------



## AstanoshKhan

cb4 said:


> wtf. he looks more like a 40 year old ! wasay pakistan mai har koy young banja ta hai lol



lol @ young... I wonder why Nawaz looks younger today when I saw him 13-years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jzaib

cb4 said:


> wtf. he looks more like a 40 year old ! wasay pakistan mai har koy young banja ta hai lol



han bhie younger was hamza shahbaz before ... bari mehnat se aya tha ..


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

This is not good...


----------



## Marshmallow

@Leader @Jazzbot @A.Rafay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Devil Soul said:


> This is not good...



absolutely, and it should be investigated by FIA/Police, and culprits if it includes zulqurnain, be sent to jail for good.. 

when it comes to justice, no mercy !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

This guy should be put in jail...ASAP.

As I understand, he isn't a party member or MPA is he?

Btw, Pervez Khattak to take oath on 29 May.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Devil Soul said:


> This is not good...



This MF should be set as an example of punishment...

Let's tweet the news to every PTI Official... what kind of joke is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

The people in KPK need to get their heads down and work hard.

Everyone should be designated an area to clean up, lets get the province looking nice and clean. Make it worth looking after. This is important to set the right mind set. A clean neighborhood breeds pride regardless if you are rich or poor.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11

Marshmallow said:


> @Leader @Jazzbot @A.Rafay



this is the proof of illiterate and dumb PTI supporters 

i thought karachi, was in sindh and not KPK


----------



## PakPrinciples

> deweaponize the society as well



I personally am a gun owner and a strong supporter of gun rights for honest, hard working civilians.

However, I do agree that gun laws and Pakistan do need to be reformed.

It might be a good idea to ban full automatics (even though I would love to own one) for the general public (these should only be made available to members of the armed forces), ban the private manufacture of firearms (only government licensed companies should be allowed to manufacture firearms), ban the open carrying of firearms in public (at the very most only concealed carry should be permitted), etc... 

However, having semi automatic handguns and rifles should be legal. 

The Police still aren't at a point where they can maintain law and order and they probably will never be until the implementation of Sharia (harsher penalties are required) and the legal system is cleaned of corrupt judges.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Jazzbot said:


>



 *This is the way to go.*

Contrary to this, in Punjab, a new fleet of expensive cars has been ordered for the beurocracy and new ministers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Chairman Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaaf (PTI), Imran Khan has set up a Khyber Pukhtunkhwa Development Advisory Committee.

The committee members consist of Ali Asghar Khan, Asad Umar, Jehangir Khan Tareen, Khalid Masud and Rustam Shah Mohmand.

Mr Samar Ali Khan, MPA-elect (Karachi), has been nominated as Leader of PTI in the Sindh Assembly.

Mr Sibtain Khan, MPA-elect (Mianwali), has been nominated as Deputy Leader of PTI in the Punjab Assembly. - See more at: 

Imran Kahn sets up KPK Development Advisory Committee | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

W.11 said:


> this is the proof of illiterate and dumb PTI supporters
> 
> i thought karachi, was in sindh and not KPK



And what makes you think that we are claiming karachi is in KPK? Just because the picture is posted in kpk thread doesn't mean that.. Come out of your frustration at PTI, take some lassi or sattoo, it will help you buddy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

W.11 said:


> this is the proof of illiterate and dumb PTI supporters
> 
> i thought karachi, was in sindh and not KPK



u must b frm mqm?


----------



## SEAL

PTI district president Kohat Tailor Master Humayion is not happy with the current policies of PTI. Fans are also disappointed 









Roznama Dunya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

SEAL said:


> PTI district president Kohat Tailor Master Humayion is not happy with the current policies of PTI. Fans are also disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roznama Dunya



Chacha Hamyun is ill and admitted in hospital, he never visited lahore to see Kaptaan. secondly, Imran needs rest, people should realize and donot gather outside his house to meet him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SEAL

Leader said:


> *Chacha Hamyun is ill and admitted in hospital, *he never visited lahore to see Kaptaan. secondly, Imran needs rest, people should realize and donot gather outside his house to meet him.



I wish him speedy recovery and from his statement its very clear that people are not happy the way PTI running things in KPK.


----------



## Leader

SEAL said:


> I wish him speedy recovery and from his statement its very clear that people are not happy the way PTI running things in KPK.



lets see, there are always issue in democratic parties.


----------



## SEAL

*Immature PTI leadership in KPK and unethical behaviour *

_Though Election Commission of Pakistan has yet to notify the names of successful candidates, the enthusiastic PTI MPAs-elect have assumed the charge of things and entitled themselves to the official protocol.

The relevant officials said the MPAs-elect were not authorised to call senior officials or visit government offices unless formal notification of their success was issued.

This is very unusual and highly unethical that MPAs-elect, who have not been notified yet, conduct visit of the offices or summon officers to their homes for getting information, said an official.

However, the PTI MPAs-elect seem to be in hurry for asserting authority. *PTI nominee for the office of the chief minister Pervez Khattak has been enjoying full protocol *and was briefed by a team of senior finance department officials on the next fiscal budget on Monday_.

Even before taking oath: PTI MPAs asserting authority - DAWN.COM


----------



## Leader

*PTI Nominates advisory committee for KPK and parliamentary leaders for Punjab and Sindh assemblies*








PTI Nominates advisory committee for KPK and parliamentary leaders for Punjab and Sindh assemblies > Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf > Insaf News


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Jango

SEAL said:


> *Immature PTI leadership in KPK and unethical behaviour *
> 
> _Though Election Commission of Pakistan has yet to notify the names of successful candidates, the enthusiastic PTI MPAs-elect have assumed the charge of things and entitled themselves to the official protocol.
> 
> The relevant officials said the MPAs-elect were not authorised to call senior officials or visit government offices unless formal notification of their success was issued.
> 
> &#8220;This is very unusual and highly unethical that MPAs-elect, who have not been notified yet, conduct visit of the offices or summon officers to their homes for getting information,&#8221; said an official.
> 
> However, the PTI MPAs-elect seem to be in hurry for asserting authority. *PTI nominee for the office of the chief minister Pervez Khattak has been enjoying full protocol *and was briefed by a team of senior finance department officials on the next fiscal budget on Monday_.
> 
> Even before taking oath: PTI MPAs asserting authority - DAWN.COM



Bhai jan, if you are aware of the current political ongoings, notifications have been issued for almost all the members of provincial and national assemblies...how else could the KPK assembly be taking oath tomorrow?

Secondly, Ishaq Dar, Shahbaz Sharif, Nawaz Sharif, some other guys also have started to take briefings so why not Pervez Khattak or other core members?


----------



## SEAL

nuclearpak said:


> Bhai jan, if you are aware of the current political ongoings, notifications have been issued for almost all the members of provincial and national assemblies...how else could the KPK assembly be taking oath tomorrow?
> 
> Secondly, Ishaq Dar, Shahbaz Sharif, Nawaz Sharif, some other guys also have started to take briefings so why not Pervez Khattak or other core members?



Sir there is huge difference between getting briefed and giving orders and enjoying protocol before formal notification.
Secondly its not my creation, i posted this piece of news from Dawn as its related to topic.


----------



## SBD-3

Leader said:


> Chacha Hamyun is ill and admitted in hospital, he never visited lahore to see Kaptaan. secondly, Imran needs rest, people should realize and donot gather outside his house to meet him.


Jalsay aur dharnay se khitab to bari jaldi hota hy.


----------



## BATMAN

nuclearpak said:


> Secondly, Ishaq Dar, Shahbaz Sharif, Nawaz Sharif, some other guys also have started to take briefings so why not Pervez Khattak or other core members?



Where is naya Pakistan?


----------



## W.11

where are revolutionary steps? im waiting for the big news, i thought tsunami was there in KPK

what happened?

where are sweeping changes? where are the reforms, announcement of local body elections?

all i heard was that federal will be responsible if drone attacks happen, will PTI quit government if such thing happens?


----------



## Leader

SEAL said:


> *Immature PTI leadership in KPK and unethical behaviour *
> 
> _Though Election Commission of Pakistan has yet to notify the names of successful candidates, the enthusiastic PTI MPAs-elect have assumed the charge of things and entitled themselves to the official protocol.
> 
> The relevant officials said the MPAs-elect were not authorised to call senior officials or visit government offices unless formal notification of their success was issued.
> 
> &#8220;This is very unusual and highly unethical that MPAs-elect, who have not been notified yet, conduct visit of the offices or summon officers to their homes for getting information,&#8221; said an official.
> 
> However, the PTI MPAs-elect seem to be in hurry for asserting authority. *PTI nominee for the office of the chief minister Pervez Khattak has been enjoying full protocol *and was briefed by a team of senior finance department officials on the next fiscal budget on Monday_.
> 
> Even before taking oath: PTI MPAs asserting authority - DAWN.COM



this a fake news by the way, just talked to my friend there, and he said only one elite dalla has been provided to Pervaiz Khattak for his security, not any protocol, he told that this guy has never used protocol before, but this time around its insisted upon.

and if you know right now since 12 may onwards the finance meetings has been chaired by Ishaq Dar, he is making the budget as well, though it would be put on interm govt, yet the budget is made by pmln in actual.

not saying that its constitutionally right, but I think, its fair to start knowing about work.


----------



## SEAL

W.11 said:


> where are revolutionary steps? im waiting for the big news, i thought tsunami was there in KPK
> 
> what happened?
> 
> where are sweeping changes? where are the reforms, announcement of local body elections?
> 
> all i heard was that federal will be responsible if drone attacks happen, will PTI quit government if such thing happens?



They gave presentation to American ambassador about their plans, their priorities, how they will work in KPK bla bla bla. 

For Pakistani people who elected them they only issue one or two statements like "IK have met experts to make KPK model province". Don't be surprise its PTI's change. 

SMQ speech after meeting of US-Ambassador and PTI leadership #laanat 
[video]http://tune.pk/video/88684/Shah-Memood-Qureshi-Media-Talk-after-US-ambassador-Olson-meets-Imran-Khan[/video]


----------



## Leader

*Aeisha Gulalai:First Female MNA from FATA
*









PTI helps break the ice for Tribal females 

By Fauzee Khan Mohmand

GHALANAI, May 28: A young woman belonged to South Waziristan Agency Aeisha Gulalai vice president of Pakistan Tehreek Insaf become youngest Member of National Assembly on special women seat belonged to tribal area.

She told that there was no representation for FATA women in the parliament while tribal areas have talented women.

After becoming MNA she will struggle to starts dialogue for peace process in the area keeping all the stakeholders in trust she said.

PTI chief Imran Khan has proved the slogans of changed and for the first time he selected a tribal women on special seat belonged to South Waziristan agency which is real changed in the history of country Aeisha said.

She said that she wants to aware tribal women through education and to motivate for resolution basic issues.

Aiesha told that world consider FATA as terrorists and extremists, in fact tribals are talented and peace loving peoples and now they goes to the parliament of Pakistan.

She also told that FATA should become a separate province and there will be Local Government system so that powers should be transferred to the grass roots level of the society.

She said that in the parliament she will raise the points on vocational trainings, economic growth, political activities among women, and journalism and sports activities in the area in the limits of tribal and Islamic law.

Aiesha told that we have losses of 80 billion dollars in the war on terror till now, but we want peace through a grand jirga in which all the relevant stakeholders participates and search out the solution for peace only through dialogue.

Aiesha Gulalai told that she wants to set up Universities, Medical Colleges, vocational centers, Adult Literacy centers in each tribal agency.

She said that students national and international scholarships will be increased and she will meet the FATA Parliamentarians soon.

The government should announce education emergency in militancy hits tribal area, because only through education we can restore peace in the area said Aiesha Gulalai.



The Spokesman Pakistan - Aeisha Gulalai:First Female MNA from FATA
 @Spring Onion isnt she the one you said is sister to that squash start Maria ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Leader said:


> *Aeisha Gulalai:First Female MNA from FATA
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spokesman Pakistan - Aeisha Gulalai:First Female MNA from FATA
> 
> @Spring Onion isnt she the one you said is sister to that squash start Maria ?



Yeh she is sister of Maria toor.

however this lady had been exploiting the name of FATA for personal interests and a blue eyed.

She can NOT be said truly representing FATA . He parents are from FATA but they had been raised and living in Peshawar City since ages. But amusingly they had been playing FATA card for personal gains. Her mother if i am not wrong was working at FATA education secretariat Peshawar. in the past this newly selected MP had posed as journalist and tried to cling to tribal union of journalists head women wing which was taken down after agigation by genuin journalists from FATA.

Sorry state of affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Spring Onion said:


> Yeh she is sister of Maria toor.
> 
> however this lady had been exploiting the name of FATA for personal interests and a blue eyed.
> 
> She can NOT be said truly representing FATA . He parents are from FATA but they had been raised and living in Peshawar City since ages. But amusingly they had been playing FATA card for personal gains. Her mother if i am not wrong was working at FATA education secretariat Peshawar. in the past this newly selected MP had posed as journalist and tried to cling to tribal union of journalists head women wing which was taken down after agigation by genuin journalists from FATA.
> 
> Sorry state of affairs.



thats bad... wonder how exactly could she represent the people, if thats what she has been...


----------



## Jango

The assembly has taken oath today!


----------



## Spring Onion

nuclearpak said:


> The assembly has taken oath today!



yeh roads were blocked in the morning when i was coming to office. such a mess.


----------



## Jango

A low key and straight forward affair...the Sindh Assembly farce is really amusing...taking oath in English, Urdu and Sindhi...just take it in Urdu and be over with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SEAL

Pervaiz Khattak was criticized by PTI ideological group but it seems he is influential person and he is direct under orders of IK. 
There are 4 MPA's from his family (him included). 
Change

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

nuclearpak said:


> These days there are some ads coming on TV regarding donations for the Peshawar SKMCH...is the money running low or anything or is it just a routine donation drive? Never seen a SKMHC ad on TV before.



I saw SKMHC ads on TV in the 90s, when I was quite young, I still kina remember them vaguely.


----------



## Patriots



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Shireen mazari tweets:



2 of r KP women from reserved seats: Nafisa Khattak was a mbr of PTI long before Pervez Khattak joined & is elected WW General Secretary!1/2

2/2 Sajida Zulfiqar set up women chamber oc commerce in KP and is among top 10 women entrpreneurs of Pak! So both r on merit not family ties

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Asad Qaiser elected speaker KPK assembly unopposed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Spring Onion said:


> Yeh she is sister of Maria toor.
> 
> however this lady had been exploiting the name of FATA for personal interests and a blue eyed.
> 
> She can NOT be said truly representing FATA . He parents are from FATA but they had been raised and living in Peshawar City since ages. But amusingly they had been playing FATA card for personal gains. Her mother if i am not wrong was working at FATA education secretariat Peshawar. in the past this newly selected MP had posed as journalist and tried to cling to tribal union of journalists head women wing which was taken down after agigation by genuin journalists from FATA.
> 
> Sorry state of affairs.


This lady can't enter fata and will represent fata PTI should have given ticket to some one else rather than her this will only damage them in future


----------



## Spring Onion

Zarvan said:


> This lady can't enter fata and will represent fata PTI should have given ticket to some one else rather than her this will only damage them in future



she can enter. and its reserved seats not ticket ones



Leader said:


> Shireen mazari tweets:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 of r KP women from reserved seats: Nafisa Khattak was a mbr of PTI long before Pervez Khattak joined & is elected WW General Secretary!1/2
> 
> 2/2 Sajida Zulfiqar set up women chamber oc commerce in KP and is among top 10 women entrpreneurs of Pak! So both r on merit not family ties



I know Sajida Zulfiqar. She is an able lady.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

SEAL said:


> Pervaiz Khattak was criticized by PTI ideological group but it seems he is influential person and he is direct under orders of IK.
> There are 4 MPA's from his family (him included).
> Change



Lakh di lanat weasy. here is a an article of Sajida Zulfiqar in Forbes. A little background check on google instead of criticizing for the sake of criticizing is just too lame. Oh on second thoughts, I forgot patwaris don't know how to use google  

Thriving In The Face Of Taliban Chaos - Forbes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

PTI will support kalabagh dam in KPK


----------



## Jango

Asad Qaiser has taken oath of Speaker KPK Assembly.


----------



## W.11

ab kya khayal he bhai?


----------



## W.11

*this is the national party we are talking about, already dividing the people*

*&#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1740;&#1648; &#1662;&#1585;&#1608;&#1740;&#1586; &#1582;&#1657;&#1705; &#1705;&#1740; &#1662;&#1588;&#1578;&#1608; &#1586;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1662;&#1729;&#1604;&#1740; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1740;&#1585; &#1662;&#1585; &#1729;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1729; &#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1740; &#1587;&#1746; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1585;&#1705;&#1726;&#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1746; &#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1705;&#1740;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1588;&#1583;&#1740;&#1583; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1580;
&#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1740;&#1648; &#1662;&#1585;&#1608;&#1740;&#1586; &#1582;&#1657;&#1705; &#1705;&#1740; &#1662;&#1588;&#1578;&#1608; &#1586;&#1615;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1662;&#1729;&#1604;&#1740; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1740;&#1585; &#1662;&#1585; &#1729;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1729; &#1587;&#1746; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1585;&#1705;&#1726;&#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1746; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1705;&#1740;&#1606; &#1711;&#1615;&#1605; &#1587;&#1615;&#1605; &#1576;&#1740;&#1657;&#1726;&#1746; &#1585;&#1729;&#1746; &#1548; &#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1614;&#1614; &#1575;&#1740;&#1576;&#1657; &#1570;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583; &#1587;&#1746; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1585;&#1705;&#1726;&#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1746; &#1575;&#1740;&#1605; &#1662;&#1740; &#1575;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1711;&#1586;&#1740;&#1576; &#1606;&#1604;&#1608;&#1657;&#1726;&#1729; &#1606;&#1746; &#1729;&#1606;&#1583;&#1705;&#1608; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1740; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1740;&#1585; &#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1657;&#1705; &#1662;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1705;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1583;&#1726;&#1605; &#1605;&#1670;&#1575;&#1583;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1588;&#1583;&#1740;&#1583; &#1606;&#1593;&#1585;&#1729; &#1576;&#1575;&#1586;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1548; &#1575;&#1587; &#1662;&#1585; &#1587;&#1662;&#1740;&#1705;&#1585; &#1606;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1711;&#1586;&#1740;&#1576; &#1606;&#1604;&#1608;&#1657;&#1726;&#1729; &#1587;&#1746; &#1605;&#1582;&#1575;&#1591;&#1576; &#1729;&#1608; &#1705;&#1585; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#8220; &#1570;&#1662; &#1575;&#1615;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1740;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585;&#1740;&#1722; &#1548;&#1570;&#1662;&#1705;&#1740; &#1586;&#1615;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1616;&#1606; &#1705;&#1608; &#1587;&#1605;&#1580;&#1726; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1570;&#1578;&#1740; &#8221; &#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1614;&#1614; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1711;&#1586;&#1740;&#1576; &#1606;&#1604;&#1608;&#1657;&#1726;&#1729; &#1606;&#1746;&#1705;&#1729;&#1575; &#8220; &#1575;&#1711;&#1585; &#1605;&#1740;&#1585;&#1740; &#1586;&#1615;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1616;&#1606; &#1705;&#1608; &#1587;&#1605;&#1580;&#1726; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1570;&#1578;&#1740; &#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1616;&#1606;&#1705;&#1740; &#1662;&#1588;&#1578;&#1608; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1729;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1608; &#1587;&#1605;&#1580;&#1726; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1570;&#1578;&#1740; &#1548; &#1570;&#1662; &#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1615;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1740;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1705;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1729;&#1578;&#1746; &#1567; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1615;&#1587;&#1740; &#1586;&#1615;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1705;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1711;&#1575; &#1580;&#1608; &#1605;&#1740;&#1585;&#1746; &#1608;&#1608;&#1657;&#1585;&#1586; &#1705;&#1608; &#1587;&#1605;&#1580;&#1726; &#1570;&#1578;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1662;&#1726;&#1585; &#1575;&#1615;&#1587;&#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1740; &#1729;&#1606;&#1583;&#1705;&#1608; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1740;&#1585; &#1605;&#1705;&#1605;&#1604; &#1705;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1670;&#1726;&#1608;&#1681;&#1740; &#1548; &#1587;&#1585;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1711;&#1586;&#1740;&#1576; &#1606;&#1604;&#1608;&#1657;&#1726;&#1729; &#1606;&#1746; &#1729;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1729; &#1587;&#1746; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1585;&#1705;&#1726;&#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1746; &#1605;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1608; &#1605;&#1582;&#1575;&#1591;&#1576; &#1705;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1729; &#1729;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1729; &#1705;&#1746; &#1606;&#1575;&#1605; &#1662;&#1585; &#1608;&#1608;&#1657; &#1604;&#1740;&#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1740; &#1662;&#1615;&#1729;&#1606;&#1670; &#1705;&#1585;&#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1588; &#1705;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;*


----------



## cleverrider

@W.11

We come here to read updates not your Crap/trolling. Create a new thread post what ever you want that go against PTI.

Now go do some push ups SAN.


----------



## W.11

cleverrider said:


> @W.11
> 
> We come here to read updates not your Crap/trolling. Create a new thread post what ever you want that go against PTI.
> 
> Now go do some push ups SAN.



what has my personal life got to do with my opinion?


----------



## Bratva

W.11 said:


> what has my personal life got to do with my opinion?


 @W.11 I like how criticism is being done from inside the PTI. Yeah I dislike such things that are being done with party workers yet they are to openly frowning and showing they are not slaves of their leaders


----------



## Menace2Society

mafiya said:


> @W.11 I like how criticism is being done from inside the PTI. Yeah I dislike such things that are being done with party workers yet they are to openly frowning and showing they are not slaves of their leaders



Self reflection is the cornerstone of a free mind.


----------



## Pandora

W.11 said:


> PTI will support kalabagh dam in KPK




What is wrong with supporting Kalabagh dam? Kalabagh dam has to be built as we are wasting all the water and then later on we start whining infront of indian when we cant even manage our current water resources.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## Jzaib

W.11 said:


> ab kya khayal he bhai?



Accounts seems fake ...specially fuazia Kasuri accounts


----------



## AstanoshKhan

W.11 said:


> ab kya khayal he bhai?



The issue of Kasuri doesn't belong in this thread but anyway here is a treat for you.


> Fauzia Kasuri
> &#8207;@FauziaKasuri
> Pls put an end to this res seat issue.. I dont want and I dont care.!! Let it go. But, continue to fight for accountability and justice.



https://twitter.com/FauziaKasuri/status/340203333233037312

On a side note: Mrs Kasuri had been with PTI for over 15-yeears now but it doesn't mean she should be given preference over merit and neglect party's R&Rs. The whole fiasco has been created by her son just like Shireen Mazari was in the limelight because of her daughter... things would get settled with time... politics is not the game of emotions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

AstanoshKhan said:


> The issue of Kasuri doesn't belong in this thread but anyway here is a treat for you.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/FauziaKasuri/status/340203333233037312
> 
> On a side note: Mrs Kasuri had been with PTI for over 15-yeears now but it doesn't mean she should be given preference over merit and neglect party's R&Rs. The whole fiasco has been created by her son just like Shireen Mazari was in the limelight because of her daughter... things would get settled with time... politics is not the game of emotions.



Why don't they come out public, out of the world of Twitter and Facebook?


----------



## AstanoshKhan

hasnain0099 said:


> Why don't they come out public, out of the world of Twitter and Facebook?



Why should they go public with internal party issues? Petty issues inside PTI in-fact already attracts enough air-time of our somewhat biased media to keep the public unaware of real issues faced by the country and general populace.

On Topic:

A pic from the assembly the other day.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

*Congratulations Perwaiz Khattak has been elected CM KPK.*

KPK Assembly elects PTI


----------



## Jango

AstanoshKhan said:


> Why should they go public with internal party issues? Petty issues inside PTI in-fact already attracts enough air-time of our somewhat biased media to keep the public unaware of real issues faced by the country and general populace.
> 
> On Topic:
> 
> A pic from the assembly the other day.



Who is that guy in the suit?


----------



## Jango

[video]https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10151673241561672[/video]


----------



## SBD-3

Just had the experience of both Asad Qaisar and Pervaiz Khattak. AQ seems a more authoritative and confident guy, PK seems to lack that confidence. I still feel AQ could have been a successful CM and PK could be appointed as the speaker.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

&#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1582;&#1740;&#1576;&#1585; &#1662;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1593;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1729;&#1578; &#1586;&#1740;&#1575;&#1583;&#1729; &#1705;&#1605;&#1740; &#1578;&#1726;&#1740; &#1580;&#1608; &#1582;&#1740;&#1576;&#1585; &#1662;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1601; &#1589;&#1585;&#1601; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1740; &#1662;&#1585;&#1608;&#1740;&#1586; &#1582;&#1657;&#1705; &#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1740;&#1606; &#1585;&#1588;&#1578;&#1729; &#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578;&#1740;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585;&#1608;&#1740;&#1586; &#1582;&#1657;&#1705; &#1705;&#1740; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1606;&#1601;&#1740;&#1587;&#1729;&#1548;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1729;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1585;&#1578;&#1548; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1726;&#1578;&#1740;&#1580;&#1740; &#1587;&#1575;&#1580;&#1583;&#1607; &#1705;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1606;&#1588;&#1578;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1606;&#1575;&#1605;&#1586;&#1583; &#1705;&#1585; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1607;&#1746;!

&#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576;! &#1740;&#1575;&#1583; &#1585;&#1705;&#1726;&#1740;&#1722;...&#1705;&#1746; &#1662;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1746; &#1583;&#1608;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1583;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746; !!!


----------



## BATMAN




----------



## Jzaib

BATMAN said:


>



MQM have armed wings PTI dnt have armed wings ..ur leader has murdered 250 innocent people ..imran khan murdered no one ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

> PESHAWAR: The Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI), which contested the general election on the slogan of change seems reluctant to implement this slogan in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly as some of the party MPAs defended the newly elected speaker and provincial chief of the PTI Asad Qaiser by arguing that he too could dual office like President Asif Ali Zardari.
> 
> *Soon after taking oath of his office, the newly elected Speaker Asad Qaiser faced an embarrassing situation when parliamentary leaders of the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz and Awami National Party asked him to quit his party office as he must be impartial and non-partisan in his capacity as custodian of the House.*
> 
> Asad Qaiser, who was elected unopposed as speaker of the provincial assembly, had won election as the provincial president of the PTI in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa defeating Pervez Khattak, who on Friday would be elected as Leader of the House and would later take oath as chief minister.
> 
> In response to the demand from the opposition benches, *provincial general secretary of the PTI and MPA Shaukat Yusufzai defended Asad Qaiser&#8217;s dual office by arguing that if President Asif Ali Zardari could hold two offices then there was no harm if Asad Qaiser held the offices of speaker of the assembly and the PTI president in the province.*
> 
> This altercation took place in presence of chief minister-in-waiting Pervez Khattak, who once again played his cards well when he got elected his sister-in-law Nafeesa Inayatullah Khattak to the National Assembly on women&#8217;s reserved seats at the top of the PTI list.
> 
> A woman MPA in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly told this scribe that the other two MNAs elected to the National Assembly on PTI ticket were also relatives of Pervez Khattak. The PTI won four seats of MNAs and Nafeesa Inayatullah Khattak, Musarrat Ahmadzeb, Sajida Zulfiqar and Ayesha Gulalai were elected from Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
> 
> A female PTI worker, whose name was 19th on the PTI list for women&#8217;s reserved seats, told The News that Musarrat Ahmadzeb, who was married into the family of Wali of Swat, is the cousin of Pervez Khattak while Sajida Zulfiqar is a niece of the chief minister-designate. Pervez Khattak had in the past got elected his son-in law Adnan Khan to the Senate on the PPP ticket when he was part of the ANP-PPP government in the province.
> 
> On the other hand, Romana Jalil, daughter of Jamiat Ulema-e- Islam-Fazl (JUI-F) leader Abdul Jalil Jan was lucky to get the chance of being elected as MPA to the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly on women&#8217;s reserved seats when the JUI-F&#8217;s Naeema Akhtar opted for the National Assembly as the party had put her name on the top of the list for both the National Assembly and provincial assembly given to Election Commission.
> 
> An odd man out in the assembly was Ghulam Mohammad, the lone MPA of the All Pakistan Muslim League who was elected to the provincial assembly for the second time from the remote Chitral district despite the fact that the General (R) Pervez Musharraf-led party had boycotted the May 11 general election.
> 
> Ghulam Mohammad responded to the invitation by the outgoing speaker Kiramatullah Khan to all the parliamentary leaders to come to the Speaker&#8217;s Chamber prior to the election of speaker and deputy speaker for achieving consensus on the issue. Ghulam Mohammad may be the lone MPA of his party but he is also its parliamentary leader.
> 
> A few MPAs stood out in the assembly on Thursday due to their choice of clothes and colour. Among them was PTI&#8217;s minority MPA Sooran Singh in his red-coloured turban and PPP MPA Nighat Yasmin Orakzai wearing bright red clothes.
> 
> However, none of the four MPAs of the ANP, also known as the party of red shirts, wore the party&#8217;s trademark red cap. Its parliamentary leader Sardar Hussain Babak was wearing black shalwar-kameez and waistcoat.



Qaiser
Defending your case by giving example of Zardari .... Tabdeeli a gaye hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

Tiger Awan said:


> Qaiser
> Defending your case by giving example of Zardari .... Tabdeeli a gaye hai



thats what is expected of pml n ..there are so many issues in that province and the MPA's is doing showbazi .. pathetic ... they showed how serious they are regarding the issues of KPK ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Tiger Awan said:


> Qaiser
> Defending your case by giving example of Zardari .... Tabdeeli a gaye hai



What idiocy...you people are really letting go of all common sense that Allah Almighty has bestowed upon you.

Without making things complicated and overloading your brain, let me ask you, will Nawaz Sharif cease to be the PML party leader?

Did Gilani cease to be the PPP leader in Punjab?

Another small example, the writ in SC was for Zardari, not for Gilani or any other PM or other official in National Assembly. Now give me an answer why. That answer will also be the answer of your stupid post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> MQM have armed wings PTI dnt have armed wings ..ur leader has murdered 250 innocent people ..imran khan murdered no one ...



OK.. you have my permission to curse both.


----------



## Tiger Awan

nuclearpak said:


> What idiocy...you people are really letting go of all common sense that Allah Almighty has bestowed upon you.
> 
> Without making things complicated and overloading your brain, let me ask you, will Nawaz Sharif cease to be the PML party leader?
> 
> Did Gilani cease to be the PPP leader in Punjab?
> 
> Another small example, the writ in SC was for Zardari, not for Gilani or any other PM or other official in National Assembly. Now give me an answer why. That answer will also be the answer of your stupid post.



so we have idiots here who compare post of speaker ( supposed to be given to someone who is impartial and non-partisan ) and post of a Prime minister who is Leader from the Party who has majority in the National Assembly


----------



## Jzaib

BATMAN said:


> OK.. you have my permission to curse both.



why would i curse both ..one is a terrorist organization and other is peaceful party


----------



## Tiger Awan

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> thats what is expected of pml n ..there are so many issues in that province and the MPA's is doing showbazi .. pathetic ... they showed how serious they are regarding the issues of KPK ...



Its not showbazi, speaker must be impartial and non-partisan. Provincial President can never be such a person !!!


----------



## bc040400065

*New KP CM calls for clear govt policy on drones.*

PESHAWAR: The newly-elected Chief Minister of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has called upon the central government to formulate a clear policy on drone strikes and the war on terror.

Pervez Khattak, who was elected this morning and will take oath later Friday, categorically stated in his maiden speech in the KP Assembly that the Pakistan Tehrik-i-Insaf (PTI) would continue its efforts to put an end to US drone strikes on Pakistani soil.

*&#8220;If PTI would have been ruling in the Center, the US could not have dared to carry out drone attacks,&#8221;* claimed Khattak.

The chief minister said: *&#8220;We are not afraid of the Americans and we don&#8217;t need their charity, but it&#8217;s the federal government&#8217;s prerogative to give a clear policy on drones.&#8221;*
*&#8220;If the Pakistan Muslim League &#8211; Nawaz gives a clear policy to the provinces on drones and the war on terror, we will support them,&#8221; he said.*

&#8220;Innocent Pakhtuns are being killed in the name of war on terror in KP, FATA and Afghanistan, and from the general public as well as the security forces, which is all the result of wrong policies of past governments,&#8221; he said.

*Khattak further added that law and order was their top priority and but his government would have zero tolerance towards corruption.*

*The chief minister also called on the health department to bring reforms in the sector and put the hospitals in order, making doctors available on duty at all times.*
Khattak, who was elected with with 84 votes against Jamiat Ulema-i-Islam-Fazl's Maulana Lutfur Rehman's 37 votes, will take oath from KP Governor Engineer Shaukatullah Friday evening.

New KP CM calls for clear govt policy on drones - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

Tiger Awan said:


> Its not showbazi, speaker must be impartial and non-partisan. Provincial President can never be such a person !!!


 Speaker should be impartial and u should have self respect ... we know how impartial the speaker is ..remmeber when pml q have submited appilcation against forward block?


----------



## Tiger Awan

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> Speaker should be impartial and u should have self respect ... we know how impartial the speaker is ..remmeber when pml q have submited appilcation against forward block?



Provincial President is never an impartial person. Just bcz you say cant make him impartial


----------



## F.O.X

Tiger Awan said:


> Its not showbazi, *speaker must be impartial and non-partisan*. Provincial President can never be such a person !!!



Right... Like Rana Iqbal was so Impartial .. in Punjab Assembly . 

look into your house first before criticizing others .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

F.O.X said:


> Right... Like Rana Iqbal was so Impartial .. in Punjab Assembly .
> 
> look into your house first before criticizing others .



for the sake of argument even if he was then what ??? Tomorrow Pti will do some corruption and say look at others how corrupt they are ??? lol


----------



## Jzaib

Tiger Awan said:


> Provincial President is never an impartial person. Just bcz you say cant make him impartial



no one can be impertial ... if u want impartial prisident ..select someone who is not in politics ...who didnt even contest in election before ...



Tiger Awan said:


> for the sake of argument even if he was then what ??? Tomorrow Pti will do some corruption and say look at others how corrupt they are ??? lol



well yeah thats what ur party do  bhie sabh ap k party jasay munafiq nhie hain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> no one can be impertial ... if u want impartial prisident ..select someone who is not in politics ...who didnt even contest in election before ...
> 
> 
> 
> well yeah thats what ur party do  bhie sabh ap k party jasay munafiq nhie hain



If he resigns from the post of Provincial President he can give that feeling of being impartial

stop discussing other parties, they are not the topic. or you dont know how to defend Pti ???


----------



## F.O.X

Tiger Awan said:


> for the sake of argument even if he was then what ??? Tomorrow Pti will do some corruption and say look at others how corrupt they are ??? lol



It makes your Argument invalid .. try to use some brain cells sometime .

until & unless you know what is going to happen in future , you cannot Blame PTI .

You said , speaker should be impartial , I gave you example from your party , however you changed the subject .

When you know you have lost an argument , just walk away with dignity , or you will loose the little respect you have left .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

F.O.X said:


> It makes your Argument invalid .. try to use some brain cells sometime .
> 
> until & unless you know what is going to happen in future , you cannot Blame PTI .
> 
> You said , speaker should be impartial , I gave you example from your party , however you changed the subject .
> 
> When you know you have lost an argument , just walk away with dignity , or you will loose the little respect you have left .



 all parties must follow constitution and not other parties. Constitution says speaker must be impartial. Your PERCEPTION that other parties never had a impartial speaker cant justify this act

now stop bringing other parties when you defend your own


----------



## F.O.X

Tiger Awan said:


> all parties must follow constitution and not other parties. Constitution says speaker must be impartial. Your PERCEPTION that other parties never had a impartial speaker cant justify this act
> 
> no stop bringing other parties when you defend your own



Constitution also says every one should be Sadiq & Ameen , which means they should not lie (to Get Votes ) & do no corruption . 

In simple words , our constitution is worth crap , every gov that comes changes it they way its wants to rule .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

F.O.X said:


> Constitution also says every one should be Sadiq & Ameen , which means they should not lie (to Get Votes ) & do no corruption .
> 
> *In simple words , our constitution is worth crap , every gov that comes changes it they way its wants to rule *.



oh i see. just in order to defend Pti you called constitution crap


----------



## ajpirzada

Tiger Awan said:


> so we have idiots here who compare post of speaker ( supposed to be given to someone who is impartial and non-partisan ) and post of a Prime minister who is Leader from the Party who has majority in the National Assembly



is there a constitutional requirement that the speaker has to be non-partisan similar to the case of president?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

Tiger Awan said:


> oh i see. just in order to defend Pti you called constitution crap



Any one with a little intellect will call it Crap .


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Tiger Awan said:


> Its not showbazi, speaker must be impartial and non-partisan. Provincial President can never be such a person !!!



PMLN should set an example then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Tiger Awan said:


> oh i see. just in order to defend Pti you called constitution crap



Crap is crap, whether its in constitution or whatever. And there is lot of crap in our national constitution. 
@Topic, well AQ needs to resign from his party position because Speaker has to be a neutral person and must not have affiliation with any political party. I count it as mistake on PTI's part and I am sure PTI is going to sort out this matter soon.


----------



## Zarvan

BATMAN said:


> &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1582;&#1740;&#1576;&#1585; &#1662;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1593;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1729;&#1578; &#1586;&#1740;&#1575;&#1583;&#1729; &#1705;&#1605;&#1740; &#1578;&#1726;&#1740; &#1580;&#1608; &#1582;&#1740;&#1576;&#1585; &#1662;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1601; &#1589;&#1585;&#1601; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1740; &#1662;&#1585;&#1608;&#1740;&#1586; &#1582;&#1657;&#1705; &#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1740;&#1606; &#1585;&#1588;&#1578;&#1729; &#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578;&#1740;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585;&#1608;&#1740;&#1586; &#1582;&#1657;&#1705; &#1705;&#1740; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1606;&#1601;&#1740;&#1587;&#1729;&#1548;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1729;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1585;&#1578;&#1548; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1726;&#1578;&#1740;&#1580;&#1740; &#1587;&#1575;&#1580;&#1583;&#1607; &#1705;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1606;&#1588;&#1578;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1606;&#1575;&#1605;&#1586;&#1583; &#1705;&#1585; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1607;&#1746;!
> 
> &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576;! &#1740;&#1575;&#1583; &#1585;&#1705;&#1726;&#1740;&#1722;...&#1705;&#1746; &#1662;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1746; &#1583;&#1608;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1583;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746; !!!



Mr stop coming up with crap nafisa shah s member of pti long before khattak and the other lady is a successful buisness women and sir mqm has militant wing which kills people on altar orders but pti don't have any militant wing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Tiger Awan said:


> so we have idiots here who compare post of speaker ( supposed to be given to someone who is impartial and non-partisan ) and post of a Prime minister who is Leader from the Party who has majority in the National Assembly



The two posts can be compared in a sense that they are directly elected by the assemblies on party representation basis, while president is not.

You side stepped my question, how convenient...ill ask again though, will Nawaz Sharif cease to be Party leader? Did Shahbaz Sharif cease to be a party leader? *All these people are elected on the basis of their party relations and are representing their party's government and leadership, President is not*. He is representing the state, from a neutral PoV.

Speaker symbolizes that his party is leading the running of affairs of the Assembly, if he resigns from party, then how can he be representing his party's leadership and symbolize it?

Fsc ki Pak Studies nhn parhi kia?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

nuclearpak said:


> The two posts can be compared in a sense that they are directly elected by the assemblies on party representation basis, while president is not.
> 
> You side stepped my question, how convenient...ill ask again though, will Nawaz Sharif cease to be Party leader? Did Shahbaz Sharif cease to be a party leader? *All these people are elected on the basis of their party relations and are representing their party's government and leadership, President is not*. He is representing the state, from a neutral PoV.
> 
> *Speaker symbolizes that his party is leading the running of affairs of the Assembly,* if he resigns from party, then how can he be representing his party's leadership and symbolize it?
> 
> Fsc ki Pak Studies nhn parhi kia?



such a knowledgeable person, wow

dear go and ask any legislator and he will tell you Speaker never represents a party !!!!


----------



## Leader

Asad Qaiser should resign from his party position. 


A Speaker is suppose to be neutral and impartial.. hold no other position except being sleeping MP with no rights in the house to participate unless a tie. 

and I would like Pervaiz Khattak to resign from General Secretary position as well, you cannot run the party and the chief minister ship along side..

all focus should be to run his public office..


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> *Aeisha Gulalai:First Female MNA from FATA
> *



Geo News Live | Geo Tv Live | Watch Geo News | Live Geo Streaming

Same one?

A very well spoken and seemingly knowledgeable woman. And people still cry that where is the youth!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Official PTI Facebook page, 



> CM Khattak will NOT move into CM House. This is official! Details of how CM House will be utilized for public good will be given tomorrow!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/PrimeMinisterImranKhan?hc_location=stream

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Tiger Awan said:


> such a knowledgeable person, wow
> 
> dear go and ask any legislator and he will tell you Speaker never represents a party !!!!



He symbolizes the fact that his party is leading the proceedings.

Why do you think people say, 'Hamari party ka speaker hai?'???

Secondly, do you think if a person leaves any position he suddenly becomes impartial?

Zardari left his position on papers, but you really think he isn't leading the party? 

A speaker symbolizes his party's position in the Assembly, simple as that. 



> Article 53:
> 
> 53	Speaker and Deputy Speaker of National Assembly.
> (1)	After a general election, the National Assembly shall, at its first meeting and to the exclusion of any other business, elect from amongst its members a Speaker and a Deputy Speaker and, so often as the office of Speaker or Deputy Speaker becomes vacant, the Assembly shall elect another member as Speaker or, as the case may be, Deputy Speaker.
> 
> (2)	Before entering upon office, a member elected as Speaker or Deputy Speaker shall make before the National Assembly oath in the form set out in the Third Schedule.
> 
> (3)	When the office of Speaker is vacant, or the Speaker is absent or is unable to perform his functions due to any cause, the Deputy Speaker shall act as Speaker, and if, at that time, the Deputy Speaker is also absent or is unable to act as Speaker due to any cause, such member as may be determined by the rules of procedure of the Assembly shall preside at the meeting of the Assembly.
> 
> (4)	The Speaker or the Deputy Speaker shall not preside at a meeting of the Assembly when a resolution for his removal from office is being considered.
> 
> (5)	The Speaker may, by writing under his hand addressed to the President, resign his office.
> 
> (6)	The Deputy Speaker may, by writing under his hand addressed to the Speaker, resign his office.
> 
> (7)	The office of Speaker or Deputy Speaker shall become vacant if:
> (a)	he resigns his office;
> (b)	he ceases to be a member of the Assembly;
> (c)	he is removed from office by a resolution of the Assembly, of which not less than seven days' notice has been given and which is passed by the votes of the majority of the total membership of the Assembly.
> 
> (8)	When the National Assembly is dissolved the Speaker shall continue in his office till the person elected to fill the office by the next Assembly enters upon his office.
> 
> Chapter 2: "Majlis-e-Shoora (Parliament)" of Part III: "The Federation of Pakistan"



Where does it say that he should not have dual office?

Andhay teer marna band karo. Show me one piece of law which says that he should not have any relation to his party?

And don't give a one line reply again, either come up with facts or stop polluting the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> What idiocy...you people are really letting go of all common sense that Allah Almighty has bestowed upon you.
> 
> Without making things complicated and overloading your brain, let me ask you, will Nawaz Sharif cease to be the PML party leader?
> 
> Did Gilani cease to be the PPP leader in Punjab?
> 
> Another small example, the writ in SC was for Zardari, not for Gilani or any other PM or other official in National Assembly. Now give me an answer why. That answer will also be the answer of your stupid post.





> The Speaker's is the highest office of the National Assembly of Pakistan. The Speaker presides over the Session composed of the people's representatives elected on the basis of universal franchise. The Speaker is second in the line of succession to the President and he occupies fourth position in the Warrant of Precedence, after the President, the Prime Minister and the Chairman of Senate. In addition, the Speaker is the spokesman of the House to the outside world, and is non-partisan in his approach. In order to exercise the great authority that stems from the respect, affection and consideration which every Member of the House bestows upon the holder of this high office, the Speaker shows complete impartiality in the discharge of his functions. When the National Assembly is dissolved he continues in his office, till a new Speaker is elected
> Speaker of the National Assembly of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Furthermore, the speaker actually works in collaboration with President of Pakistan and Chairman for handling the matters of the house. Thus speaker represent federation like the president. And since the post of the president is non-political constitutionally, so is implied for speaker of Assemblies. 


> The President, after consultation with the Speaker of the National Assembly and the Chairman, may make rules as to the procedure with respect to the joint sittings of, and communications between, the two Houses





> Expenditure charged upon Federal Consolidated Fund.
> The following expenditure shall be expenditure charged upon the Federal Consolidated Fund:-
> (a)	the remuneration payable to the President and other expenditure relating to his office, and the remuneration payable to-
> (i)	the Judges of the Supreme Court 177[and the Islamabad High Court] 177;
> (ii)	the Chief Election Commissioner;
> (iii)	the Chairman and the Deputy Chairman;
> (iv)	*the Speaker and the Deputy Speaker of the National Assembly*;
> (v)	the Auditor-General;





> Until provision is made by 181[Majlis-e-Shoora (Parliament)] 181 under clause (2), the Speaker or, as the case may be, the Chairman may, with the approval of the President, make 182 rules regulating the recruitment and the conditions of service, of persons appointed to the secretarial staff of the National Assembly or the Senate.



So as to any difference between the provincial and national assembly, apparently constitution does not make any distinction


> (b) "Presiding Officer" means the Speaker of the National Assembly, the Chairman of the Senate or the Speaker of the Provincial Assembly, as the case may be.


Chapter 2: "Majlis-e-Shoora (Parliament)" of Part III: "The Federation of Pakistan"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> Furthermore, the speaker actually works in collaboration with President of Pakistan and Chairman for handling the matters of the house. Thus speaker represent federation like the president. And since the post of the president is non-political constitutionally, so is implied for speaker of Assemblies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So as to any difference between the provincial and national assembly, apparently constitution does not make any distinction
> 
> Chapter 2: "Majlis-e-Shoora (Parliament)" of Part III: "The Federation of Pakistan"



Sir see post 289, nowhere does it say that Speaker should not hold any other office, unlike the clause for the President.

Correct me if I am wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> Sir see post 289, nowhere does it say that Speaker should not hold any other office, unlike the clause for the President.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong.


The point was that speaker is not the representative of party but the representative of federation and since federal responsibilities demand neutrality (leave aside president, even the employees of federal government can't explicitly indulge or have any political affiliation). Thats why it is desired that the holder of federal office will not hold an affiliation with any specific party.


----------



## Leader

hasnain0099 said:


> The point was that speaker is not the representative of party but the representative of federation and since federal responsibilities demand neutrality (leave aside president, even the employees of federal government can't explicitly indulge or have any political affiliation). Thats why it is desired that the holder of federal office will not hold an affiliation with any specific party.



nuclearpak has a point here. if its not written, but probably the convention suggests so.


----------



## ajpirzada

PM is the leader of the House hence he should resign from his party after getting elected... thats the kind of derivation you guys are using to justify ur flawed point of view.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

nuclearpak said:


> He symbolizes the fact that his party is leading the proceedings.
> 
> Why do you think people say, 'Hamari party ka speaker hai?'???
> 
> Secondly, do you think if a person leaves any position he suddenly becomes impartial?
> 
> Zardari left his position on papers, but you really think he isn't leading the party?
> 
> A speaker symbolizes his party's position in the Assembly, simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it say that he should not have dual office?
> 
> Andhay teer marna band karo. Show me one piece of law which says that he should not have any relation to his party?
> 
> *And don't give a one line reply again, either come up with facts or stop polluting the thread.*



oh threatening ??? that scared 

The person who symbolizes party is known as Parliamentary Leader not speaker. 

And again giving example of Zardari, just like Pti MPA gave his example in the assembly. Good to see Pti making Zardari their ideal 



ajpirzada said:


> PM is the leader of the House hence he should resign from his party after getting elected... thats the kind of derivation you guys are using to justify ur flawed point of view.



Every party appoints its parlimentary leader. The leader who can show majority becomes the PM. 


When someone compares post of speaker with post of PM it really show how much you know about the procedures of the assembly lol


----------



## ajpirzada

Tiger Awan said:


> oh threatening ??? that scared
> 
> *The person who symbolizes party is known as Parliamentary Leader not speaker. *
> 
> And again giving example of Zardari, just like Pti MPA gave his example in the assembly. Good to see Pti making Zardari their ideal



so what is ur point? Parliamentary Leader not Party Leader hence he should be apolitical as well. only trying to follow ur line of argument... if there is a constitutional requirement for the speaker to be apolitical then he should resign from one of his posts. but there is none, then no one should use derivations to come up with one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

ajpirzada said:


> so what is ur point? Parliamentary Leader not Party Leader hence he should be apolitical as well. only trying to follow ur line of argument... if there is a constitutional requirement for the speaker to be apolitical then he should resign from one of his posts. but there is none, then no one should use derivations to come up with one.



Speaker is there to run the affairs of the assembly, he is not there to represent any party!!!!


----------



## ajpirzada

Tiger Awan said:


> oh threatening ??? that scared
> 
> The person who symbolizes party is known as Parliamentary Leader not speaker.
> 
> And again giving example of Zardari, just like Pti MPA gave his example in the assembly. Good to see Pti making Zardari their ideal
> 
> 
> 
> Every party appoints its parlimentary leader. *The leader who can show majority becomes the PM. *
> 
> 
> When someone compares post of speaker with post of PM it really show how much you know about the procedures of the assembly lol



isnt the speaker elected by the members as well? again.. in the absence of any constitutional requirement, how do u decide who should be political or apolitical?



Tiger Awan said:


> Speaker is there to run the affairs of the assembly, he is not there to represent any party!!!!



no. PM is there to run the country not to run any party. again, turning ur argument on its head.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

ajpirzada said:


> isnt the speaker elected by the members as well? again.. in the absence of any constitutional requirement, how do u decide who should be political or apolitical?
> 
> 
> 
> no. PM is there to run the country not to run any party. again, turning ur argument on its head.



a certain political party is elected to run the govt, its leader becomes the PM and during assemblies sessions when different members ask questions then either the ministers or the parliamentary leader of that political party answers them and tell them what the govt's vision is. GOD have u ever watched any assembly session ????


----------



## ajpirzada

Tiger Awan said:


> a certain political party is elected to run the govt, its leader becomes the PM and during assemblies sessions when different members ask questions then either the ministers or the parliamentary leader of that political party answers them and tell them what the govt's vision is. GOD have u ever watched any assembly session ????



dont tell me the process... just tell me why should a 'Parliamentary Leader,' who is not a 'Party Leader,' be not apolitical when u expect the 'speaker' to be apolitical? 

as far as ur argument is concerned, 'parliamentary leader of that political party' is itself wrong. parliamentary leader is the leader of the house if u have ever read the constitution!!! just amazing to argue with u.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

ajpirzada said:


> dont tell me the process... *just tell me why should a 'Parliamentary Leader,' who is not a 'Party Leader,' *be not apolitical when u expect the 'speaker' to be apolitical?
> 
> as far as ur argument is concerned, *'parliamentary leader of that political party' is itself wrong. parliamentary leader is the leader of the house* if u have ever read the constitution!!! just amazing to argue with u.



 you are amazing


----------



## ajpirzada

Tiger Awan said:


> you are amazing



ya thats the best way to go... gud reply

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

@Leader @A.Rafay @Jazzbot @Tiger Awan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bratva

@Tiger Awan,,, Will Nawaz Sharif resign as a party head after taking oath?


----------



## Bratva

Mystery remains which ministries will be given to Jamat e Islaami


----------



## Marshmallow




----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

mafiya said:


> @Tiger Awan,,, Will Nawaz Sharif resign as a party head after taking oath?



there is a hell of a difference in post of speaker and Parliamentary Leader  watch assembly session and learn


----------



## Jango

First address:

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10151673870876672


----------



## DV RULES

nuclearpak said:


> ?



*When CM house will be turned into library? *


----------



## DV RULES

Marshmallow said:


>



*BS*

PTI couldn't do they promised with people and want to blame on other to hide face palm stamp on PTI.

*If IK is so called leader of PTI then where is youth members of KPK as CM but not shooting behind the back of Old face KHATTAK. *


----------



## DV RULES

Marshmallow said:


>



*Aur EIK SK Hospitals ki waja se kesa burger people or KPK ko bewqoof banaya......*

*Iradey bohat azeem hein magar apney liye , awam ke liye nahi eik our SK hospital pishawar mein bana kar.*


----------



## AUz

DV RULES said:


> *BS*
> 
> PTI couldn't do they promised with people and want to blame on other to hide face palm stamp on PTI.
> 
> *If IK is so called leader of PTI then go & lead KPK as CM but not shooting behind the back of Old face KHATTAK. *



What an idiot you are...

First thing, Imran Khan didn't win from provincial assembly seat in KPK..Secondly, Imran Khan is a national leader..not leader of one province..the job of CM doesn't suit him..thirdly, dumbo, Imran Khan isn't even from KPK. He is from Punjab. A non-KPK man running KPK? Umm not a good idea..

Btw, what did PTI couldn't do? Abhi to government ayi hai yar unki..chawlain na mar ******...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DV RULES

AUz said:


> What an idiot you are...
> 
> First thing, Imran Khan didn't win from provincial assembly seat in KPK..Secondly, *Imran Khan is a national leader*..not leader of one province..*the job of CM doesn't suit him*..thirdly, dumbo, *Imran Khan isn't even from KPK*. *He is from Punjab*. A non-KPK man running KPK? Umm not a good idea..
> 
> Btw, what did PTI couldn't do? Abhi to government ayi hai yar unki..chawlain na mar ******...



Here idiot-ism exposed of a supporter.


----------



## AUz

DV RULES said:


> Here idiot-ism exposed of a supporter.



how?


----------



## Bratva

DV RULES said:


> *BS*
> 
> PTI couldn't do they promised with people and want to blame on other to hide face palm stamp on PTI.
> 
> *If IK is so called leader of PTI then where is youth members of KPK as CM but not shooting behind the back of Old face KHATTAK. *



What PTI promised and what they couldn't do? and where did Imran khan promised youth member as CM of KPK?

Patwariya,,,, don't you know how many Youth members were selected for national assembly? Muraad saeed 28, Ayesha sahiba, 24-25, and one or two youth members in KPK provincial assembly

And patwariya,,,, if you have brain instead of bhoosa in your brain, then you would know,,, most the young candidates lost in election, that's why you don't see many in parliament. 

Instead of doing so muck bakwas, why not use google and search?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DV RULES

mafiya said:


> What PTI promised and what they couldn't do? and where did Imran khan promised youth member as CM of KPK?
> 
> Patwariya,,,, don't you know how many Youth members were selected for national assembly? Muraad saeed 28, Ayesha sahiba, 24-25, and one or two youth members in KPK provincial assembly
> 
> And patwariya,,,, if you have brain instead of bhoosa in your brain, then you would know,,, most the young candidates lost in election, that's why you don't see many in parliament.
> 
> Instead of doing so muck bakwas, why not use google and search?



after all they found expired person for KPK because didn't found suitable youth for this business.


----------



## Jango

DV RULES said:


> *When CM house will be turned into library? *



http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...vaiz-khattak-will-not-move-into-cm-house.html

Zyada ghussa na kia kar bhai, as I said before, take a cuddly blanket and keep warm, Russia main bari sardi hai, khayal rakho.

PML trolls have ruined the whole thread.

Congrats!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

DV RULES said:


> after all they found expired person for KPK because didn't found suitable youth for this business.




Patwaariya,,, Koi aur baat naa mili to roundi maarna shuru kar di,,,, raise your level of debate,,, and jaahilo ki tarha half finished batay mat karo, in previous post you were saying something else and now you are saying something else,,,, what exactly your grievance that haven't been fulfilled? Burnol laa kar du takay grievance kaam ho sakay?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

DV RULES said:


> after all they found expired person for KPK because didn't found suitable youth for this business.



Are you really that stupid?

Youth doesn't mean you will fill the assemblies with 25 year olds...a Chief Minister is a serious position.

Now just shut the fck up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DV RULES

AUz said:


> how?


There is lot of difference in between words and practical, IK even failed to implement he announced for KPK assembly which is clear sign of back step because of the pressure of traditional politics. From Punjab he was kicked out as in sindh and Balochistan and you are talking about national leader? in NA, PTI stood as 3rd rated party whose political span on more than 17 years. What an embarrassment for IK. He could be leader of some hibernated Azaad Khiyaals & Pushtoons but not for whole Pakistan.



nuclearpak said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...vaiz-khattak-will-not-move-into-cm-house.html
> 
> Zyada ghussa na kia kar bhai, as I said before, take a cuddly blanket and keep warm, Russia main bari sardi hai, khayal rakho.
> *
> PML trolls have ruined the whole thread.*
> 
> Congrats!



That's very interesting that you count troll which against your will & wish as PTI followers put DHARNA in Karachi & Lahore! Reality never please always.


----------



## Jango

DV RULES said:


> That's very interesting that you count troll which against your will & wish as PTI followers put DHARNA in Karachi & Lahore! Reality never please always.



Yar tang na kar...

Bye...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DV RULES

nuclearpak said:


> Are you really that stupid?
> 
> Youth doesn't mean you will fill the assemblies with 25 year olds...a Chief Minister is a serious position.
> 
> Now just shut the fck up.



Post reported

Follow your language Son,
You flared up only because of your political worshiping to PTI, what you will do in next life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cleverrider

nuclearpak said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...vaiz-khattak-will-not-move-into-cm-house.html
> 
> Zyada ghussa na kia kar bhai, as I said before, take a cuddly blanket and keep warm, Russia main bari sardi hai, khayal rakho.
> 
> PML trolls have ruined the whole thread.
> 
> Congrats!



Agree! only positive updates here. Make one thread and post what ever they want against PTI! Don't ruin every thread, why is this so hard to understand i don't get it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cleverrider

W.11 said:


> what has my personal life got to do with my opinion?



This is military/defense forum not Facebook, don't share your personal life here and we wont discuss it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

nuclearpak said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...vaiz-khattak-will-not-move-into-cm-house.html
> 
> Zyada ghussa na kia kar bhai, as I said before, take a cuddly blanket and keep warm, Russia main bari sardi hai, khayal rakho.
> 
> PML trolls have ruined the whole thread.
> 
> Congrats!



sardi ha ici liye e tau khud ko garam rakhne k liye troll karta ha


----------



## W.11

cleverrider said:


> This is military/defense forum not Facebook, don't share your personal life here and we wont discuss it.



are you just plain idiot? if you want to discuss politics since its defence forum, go some where else?


----------



## Tiger Awan

ajpirzada said:


> ya thats the best way to go... gud reply



Reply i should have given to THINK TANK who compares Leader of the house with speaker. Pata lagta hai pehli pehli dafa interst liya hai


----------



## Leader

Patwariyooooooooooooooooo... khair manaoo.... !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Leader said:


> Patwariyooooooooooooooooo... khair manaoo.... !!



Haraam khor PTI walay,,, Humari rozi routi par laat marnay aa gaye hain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

mafiya said:


> Haraam khor PTI walay,,, Humari rozi routi par laat marnay aa gaye hain



ab halal khanay ki adat dalna hogi inko...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

Leader said:


> ab halal khanay ki adat dalna hogi inko...



It's not easy to make vultures eat Halal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

mafiya said:


> It's not easy to make vultures eat Halal



then those who cannot adopt evolution, they will instinct

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

*VOTE 4 Iqbal afridi NA-46 Khyber agency (New Msg of KAPTAAN)*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=536424133083185





*&#1601;&#1575;&#1657;&#1575; : &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1601; &#1705;&#1740; &#1662;&#1729;&#1604;&#1740; &#1582;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1740;&#1605; &#1575;&#1740;&#1606; &#1575;&#1746; &#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1588;&#1729; &#1711;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1574;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1711;&#1601;&#1578;&#1711;&#1608;*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151675422866672

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

@DV RULES

i need not to reply to ur foolish remarks abt IK n PTI cuz @Leader @nuclearpak @mafiya gave u gud replies on it!!


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Jango

Devil Soul said:


>



And...? What's the big story in this?

Btw, it wasn't a plane, it was a Mi 17 of KPK govt AFAIK.


----------



## W.11

Devil Soul said:


>



if true then very shameful



nuclearpak said:


> And...? What's the big story in this?
> 
> Btw, it wasn't a plane, it was a Mi 17 of KPK govt AFAIK.



why did he have to spend the KPK tax money on his private meetings with his party leader?


----------



## Devil Soul

nuclearpak said:


> And...? What's the big story in this?
> 
> Btw, it wasn't a plane, it was a Mi 17 of KPK govt AFAIK.



Flew from KPK to LHE on Official KPK Gov MI17 Plane for private trip to meet his party leader, well ur rite i guess, thats not a big story as its common practice by political parties after winning... for a min i forgot that the time of making tall claims is over


----------



## Jango

W.11 said:


> if true then very shameful
> 
> 
> 
> why did he have to spend the KPK tax money on his private meetings with his party leader?



Agli bar jab Shahbaz Sharif Gulfstream par jaye ga na government money say rent kar kay through Princely jets to islamabad, tab main yehi aap say poochun ga.

When Nawaz Sharif will go from Isl to Raiwind for a party meeting, I'll ask you then as well.

What is wrong here? He is the CM now, so he is entitled to security and a protection detail, just like the rest. He went from helicopter to Lahore...a state leader is allowed to go on foreign visits on state vehicles even...


----------



## W.11

nuclearpak said:


> Agli bar jab Shahbaz Sharif Gulfstream par jaye ga na government money say rent kar kay through Princely jets to islamabad, tab main yehi aap say poochun ga.
> 
> When Nawaz Sharif will go from Isl to Raiwind for a party meeting, I'll ask you then as well.
> 
> What is wrong here? He is the CM now, so he is entitled to security and a protection detail, just like the rest. He went from helicopter to Lahore...a state leader is allowed to go on foreign visits on state vehicles even...



my friend imran talked about quaid e azam ka pakistan and naya pakistan, do you know how much salary quaid e azam used to take as a governor general? 1 rupee

i dont think making tax payers pay flights for CM for his personal tour is a good idea


----------



## Jango

Devil Soul said:


> Flew from KPK to LHE on Official KPK Gov MI17 Plane for private trip to meet his party leader, well ur rite i guess, thats not a big story as its common practice by political parties after winning... for a min i forgot that the time of making tall claims is over



He is entitled to it, just like the rest of the provincial and federal leaders. They are entitled to transportation through government vehicles. 

ANd Mi 17 is not a plane young man, it is a helicopter, you know, the flying thing with a circular blade on top and no wings...

Thirdly, at least he went on a old KPK govt heli, not through chartering a Princely jets executive jet through state money unlike some! Un badshah logon ko Government ka helicopter pasand nhn shayed!



W.11 said:


> my friend imran talked about quaid e azam ka pakistan and naya pakistan, do you know how much salary quaid e azam used to take as a governor general? 1 rupee
> 
> i dont think making tax payers pay flights for CM for his personal tour is a good idea



Yeh batain to sab hi kartay hain, they don't mean literally that they will have Jinnah on top.

They mean his principles of democracy, equality, justice, rights for all etc.

Anyways, it's futile talking to people on these issues, so bye.


----------



## Rizwan Alam

[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

nuclearpak said:


> And...? What's the big story in this?
> 
> Btw, it wasn't a plane, it was a Mi 17 of KPK govt AFAIK.





W.11 said:


> if true then very shameful
> 
> why did he have to spend the KPK tax money on his private meetings with his party leader?





Devil Soul said:


> Flew from KPK to LHE on Official KPK Gov MI17 Plane for private trip to meet his party leader, well ur rite i guess, thats not a big story as its common practice by political parties after winning... for a min i forgot that the time of making tall claims is over

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Saray aik dam thread say bhag gaye hain!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Devil Soul said:


>



Its a fake news yar, ab tou baat bhi purani ho gai or umar cheema nay mafi bhi mang li...


----------



## W.11

umeer cheema looks more like a pawn of pmln then credible journalist


----------



## Jango

The more alarming thing is the excuse Umar Cheema gave, that there was no commercial flight at that time! So he guessed as to the mode of transportation because there was no flight at that time? He didn't have any source for that tweet then, only a guess and he spreads rumors. 

This guy has been caught out previously on a lot of claims, moat regarding Army and military and a couple of others regarding PTI.

From today, I'll never believe a word he says. To be honest, ill never believe what these so called investigative journos say on twitter on TV...since this is how these people get their story, based on hunches and poor guesses!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AstanoshKhan

nuclearpak said:


> The more alarming thing is the excuse Umar Cheema gave, that there was no commercial flight at that time! So he guessed as to the mode of transportation because there was no flight at that time? He didn't have any source for that tweet then, only a guess and he spreads rumors.
> 
> This guy has been caught out previously on a lot of claims, moat regarding Army and military and a couple of others regarding PTI.
> 
> From today, I'll never believe a word he says. To be honest, ill never believe what these so called investigative journos say on twitter on TV...since this is how these people get their story, based on hunches and poor guesses!



What can you expect from these middle pass journalists?


----------



## Bratva

Devil Soul said:


>


 @hasnain0099,,,,, bro you were right, PTI is not so shaffaf 



nuclearpak said:


> The more alarming thing is the excuse Umar Cheema gave, that there was no commercial flight at that time! So he guessed as to the mode of transportation because there was no flight at that time? He didn't have any source for that tweet then, only a guess and he spreads rumors.
> 
> This guy has been caught out previously on a lot of claims, moat regarding Army and military and a couple of others regarding PTI.
> 
> From today, I'll never believe a word he says. To be honest, ill never believe what these so called investigative journos say on twitter on TV...since this is how these people get their story, based on hunches and poor guesses!



Isn't this umar cheema the one who got a royal beating from namaloom afraad who picked him up in Islamabad and made him ganja also


----------



## Devil Soul

Leader said:


> Its a fake news yar, ab tou baat bhi purani ho gai or umar cheema nay mafi bhi mang li...



accha didnt know about that, i stand corrected, stupid umar cheema


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=143522345840720







Devil Soul said:


> accha didnt know about that, can u provide a link for my reference plz..



news item wagerea tou koe nahi thi, bus yeh cheemo ka chora howa shosha tha...


----------



## Devil Soul

nuclearpak said:


> He is entitled to it, just like the rest of the provincial and federal leaders. They are entitled to transportation through government vehicles.
> 
> ANd Mi 17 is not a plane young man, it is a helicopter, you know, the flying thing with a circular blade on top and no wings...
> 
> Thirdly, at least he went on a old KPK govt heli, not through chartering a Princely jets executive jet through state money unlike some! Un badshah logon ko Government ka helicopter pasand nhn shayed!


Oh the flying thing with a circular blade on top and no wings... is called a heli, did not know about that, thanks for the clarification  ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> *&#1601;&#1575;&#1657;&#1575; : &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1601; &#1705;&#1740; &#1662;&#1729;&#1604;&#1740; &#1582;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1740;&#1605; &#1575;&#1740;&#1606; &#1575;&#1746; &#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1588;&#1729; &#1711;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1574;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1711;&#1601;&#1578;&#1711;&#1608;*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151675422866672



this is a true picture of PTI. two old chaps representing ppp and pmln, 

while the confident girl is representing PTI > Naya Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Leader said:


> this is a true picture of PTI. two old chaps representing ppp and pmln,
> 
> while the confident girl is representing PTI > Naya Pakistan...



if i'm not wrong she was in PPP & was also given party ticket, but left the party later.....


----------



## Leader

Devil Soul said:


> if i'm not wrong she was in PPP & was also given party ticket, but left the party later.....



when was she in PPP, she is 26 ?


----------



## Jango

Devil Soul said:


> Oh the flying thing with a circular blade on top and no wings... is called a heli, did not know about that, thanks for the clarification  ...



Any time bro, any time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Leader said:


> when was she in PPP, she is 26 ?



actually it was Hamid Mir who asked her why she left PPP during the talk show....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mian H Amin.

well, we lost elections but atleast we won KPK.


----------



## SBD-3

mafiya said:


> @hasnain0099,,,,, bro you were right, PTI is not so shaffaf


I always say that our system can't afford dramatic changes. Let the system work and it will keep cleaning itself in every repeatative cycle. So keep the differences on political point of view. Accept the thing that official protocols are necessary. Even Quide-e-azam always moved with necessary protocol. Don't try to make public stunts rather use the things in the right way. The point that matters is that at the end of five years people should be better off than the start.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Devil Soul said:


> actually it was Hamid Mir who asked her why she left PPP during the talk show....



chal phir Murad Saeed ko hi PTI ka face aan lo kam az kam?


----------



## DV RULES

nuclearpak said:


> Agli bar jab Shahbaz Sharif Gulfstream par jaye ga na government money say rent kar kay through Princely jets to islamabad, tab main yehi aap say poochun ga.
> 
> When Nawaz Sharif will go from Isl to Raiwind for a party meeting, I'll ask you then as well.



There is no need to justify with counter tricks, accept as it is. After all those are same politician crap of Pakistan under flag of PTI, with the time NAYA KPK will turn into AS IT IS PAKISTAN. Just wait.


----------



## DV RULES

Marshmallow said:


> @DV RULES
> 
> i need not to reply to ur foolish remarks abt IK n PTI cuz @Leader @nuclearpak @mafiya gave u gud replies on it!!



Son, i am keeping manners while exchange of thoughts and now look at PTI supporters and their primitive, stupid mode of talking, btw that's not win game.


----------



## Marshmallow

DV RULES said:


> *Son*, i am keeping manners while exchange of thoughts and now look at PTI supporters and their primitive, stupid mode of talking, btw that's not win game.


----------



## Leader

http://e.jang.com.pk/06-02-2013/lahore/pic.asp?picname=163.gif

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AstanoshKhan

@nuclearpak I said earlier about the way traffic is being handled in our country. This needs massive reforms. Here's an initiative let's see how well they can transform it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

AstanoshKhan said:


> @nuclearpak I said earlier about the way traffic is being handled in our country. This needs massive reforms. Here's an initiative let's see how well they can transform it.



A Burn facility will also be a very big boost to the city and province. First SKMH and now this proposed project, major healthcare centres...good development.

Now let's hope they turn this plan into something solid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

BTW, any idea about the ministries?

The CM has taken oath so has JI Finance minister but still no cabinet.


----------



## Creder

For a party that prides itself on pre-preparation so far PTI is looking woefully disorganized.


----------



## Safriz

Creder said:


> For a party that prides itself on pre-preparation so far PTI is looking woefully disorganized.



for now yes.things might improve when IK is out of the hospital.


----------



## Jango

Creder said:


> For a party that prides itself on pre-preparation so far PTI is looking woefully disorganized.



What do you mean? Can you explain please?


----------



## Creder

nuclearpak said:


> What do you mean? Can you explain please?



Ofcourse I can explain, PTI has no cabinet yet.



Safriz said:


> for now yes.things might improve when IK is out of the hospital.



First 90 days count more than rest of the four years, PTI is not just Imran Khan. He has seasoned and capable politicians who should had a cabinet up and running instead they are stuck as if they are forming a national government.


----------



## Creder

The third thing, they are really lacking in getting the word out. PML-N is virtually ruling the air waves right now, they need to get some anchors to start talking about PTI on social media.


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


> @nuclearpak I said earlier about the way traffic is being handled in our country. This needs massive reforms. Here's an initiative let's see how well they can transform it.



yar I think im feeling a bit jealous and unlucky right now... but happy at the same time



Creder said:


> The third thing, they are really lacking in getting the word out. PML-N is virtually ruling the air waves right now, they need to get some anchors to start talking about PTI on social media.



these fake news boost given to pmln by corporate media is something PTI will always lack... 

bad news will be highlighted from KPK to discredit PTI govt, same as we have seen in the past has not been done to pmln, nor do I expect in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Creder said:


> The third thing, they are really lacking in getting the word out. PML-N is virtually ruling the air waves right now, they need to get some anchors to start talking about PTI on social media.



No sir, I think PTI should refrain from going noisy, instead they should keep their heads down on their plans and start implementing them asap. If you're sincere with your job and if you're doing it well, then there is no need to talk much because your actions will speak loud and clear.. PTI should refrain from such showbaziyaan.. Let others create hype and make fuss against PTI, we want them to do this instead of concentrating on their work. Good for us..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

Creder said:


> Ofcourse I can explain, PTI has no cabinet yet.
> 
> 
> 
> First 90 days count more than rest of the four years, PTI is not just Imran Khan. He has seasoned and capable politicians who should had a cabinet up and running instead they are stuck as if they are forming a national government.



Yeah I agree, by disorganized, I thought you meant something else...but to be honest, PML provincial or any other provincial government hasn't done anything either, comparing federal with provincial would be unfair IMO.

Maybe something was finalized in yesterday's meeting with IK and the development oversight team.


----------



## Bratva

PESHAWAR: As the new government takes charge in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P), names for cabinet members are yet to be finalised. Insider party sources say while members will be &#8216;personally&#8217; picked by Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) chief Imran Khan, some PTI MPAs have already been assured a seat at the table.

&#8220;There is tough competition between the newly-elected MPAs within inner circles as they all want to secure a position for themselves in the provincial cabinet,&#8221; said a senior PTI leader, wishing anonymity as he was not authorised to speak to the media. &#8220;The party&#8217;s central leadership has held several consultative meetings with the provincial leadership to form a consensus over the cabinet but little progress has been made. Powerful party leaders are jostling to induct their own favourites in the cabinet.&#8221;

According to a power-sharing formula proposed by the PTI to facilitate the formation of the provincial government, the party will get eight ministerial slots out of a total 15. Three ministries each will be given to coalition partners Jamaat-e-Islami (JI) and Qaumi Watan Party (QWP) while one minister will be inducted from the Awami Jamhuri Ittehad Pakistan (AJIP).

So far, a consensus has been reached on Shaukat Yousafzai as the information minister, Atif Khan as health minister, Ali Amin Gandapur as finance minister and Amjid Afridi as the special assistant to the chief minister on housing.

Owing to their past experience, the coalition partners were quick to nominate candidates for the cabinet. The PTI, on the other hand, is yet to make any formal announcement.

Decision making for the PTI has been tricky, especially with the inclusion of eight independent candidates who are also eyeing ministerial slots. Insiders claim independent MPA Israrullah Gandapur, who recently joined the PTI, could be given law ministry.
Additionally, names of other PTI aspirants looking to lay claim to cabinet positions are also cropping up. These include Shah Farman, Ziaullah Afridi, Sardar Idress, Shakil Khan, Mehmood Khan, Dr Amjad, and Dr Mehr Taj Roghani. However, it remains unclear who will end up with a ministry.

Previously, Yusuf Ayub, Yaseen Khalil, Javed Nasim, Arif Yousaf and Imtiaz Shahid were being considered for cabinet positions. According to party sources, however, these names are no longer in the running.
Published in The Express Tribune, June 2nd, 2013.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

^^^ don't take ET serious bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mourning sage

how can IK give away education ministry to none other than JI!!!


----------



## Jango

mafiya said:


> PESHAWAR: As the new government takes charge in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P), names for cabinet members are yet to be finalised. Insider party sources say while members will be &#8216;personally&#8217; picked by Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) chief Imran Khan, some PTI MPAs have already been assured a seat at the table.
> 
> &#8220;There is tough competition between the newly-elected MPAs within inner circles as they all want to secure a position for themselves in the provincial cabinet,&#8221; said a senior PTI leader, wishing anonymity as he was not authorised to speak to the media. &#8220;The party&#8217;s central leadership has held several consultative meetings with the provincial leadership to form a consensus over the cabinet but little progress has been made. Powerful party leaders are jostling to induct their own favourites in the cabinet.&#8221;
> 
> According to a power-sharing formula proposed by the PTI to facilitate the formation of the provincial government, the party will get eight ministerial slots out of a total 15. Three ministries each will be given to coalition partners Jamaat-e-Islami (JI) and Qaumi Watan Party (QWP) while one minister will be inducted from the Awami Jamhuri Ittehad Pakistan (AJIP).
> 
> So far, a consensus has been reached on Shaukat Yousafzai as the information minister, Atif Khan as health minister, Ali Amin Gandapur as finance minister and Amjid Afridi as the special assistant to the chief minister on housing.
> 
> Owing to their past experience, the coalition partners were quick to nominate candidates for the cabinet. The PTI, on the other hand, is yet to make any formal announcement.
> 
> Decision making for the PTI has been tricky, especially with the inclusion of eight independent candidates who are also eyeing ministerial slots. Insiders claim independent MPA Israrullah Gandapur, who recently joined the PTI, could be given law ministry.
> Additionally, names of other PTI aspirants looking to lay claim to cabinet positions are also cropping up. These include Shah Farman, Ziaullah Afridi, Sardar Idress, Shakil Khan, Mehmood Khan, Dr Amjad, and Dr Mehr Taj Roghani. However, it remains unclear who will end up with a ministry.
> 
> Previously, Yusuf Ayub, Yaseen Khalil, Javed Nasim, Arif Yousaf and Imtiaz Shahid were being considered for cabinet positions. According to party sources, however, these names are no longer in the running.
> Published in The Express Tribune, June 2nd, 2013.



According to Geo rigjt now, 6 names finalized, all same as this link.

Interestingly Dr Mehr Taj isn't being mentioned, she was touted for health or education ministry.

Announcement on 5 June.


----------



## ajpirzada

*PTI finalizes names of six ministers in KP*

June 02, 2013 - Updated 140 PKT
15 13 0 0	Print this story

PESHAWAR: Pakistan Tehreek e Insaf (PTI) Khyber Pakhtunkhwa chapter has given final approval to the names of six out of eight ministers while announcement of portfolios would be made on June 5.

According to the PTI sources, the provincial parliamentary committee of the party has granted approval to the names of *Shaukat Ali Yousufzai, Shah Farman, Dr Amjad, Ali Ameen Gandapur, Atif Khan and Israrullah Gandapur.*

The sources said that the remaining names of two ministers would soon be finalized. The new provincial cabinet would take oath on June 5, the sources added.

PTI finalizes names of six ministers in KP | Pakistan - geo.tv

any info on these people with regards to their background?


----------



## AstanoshKhan

ajpirzada said:


> *PTI finalizes names of six ministers in KP*
> 
> June 02, 2013 - Updated 140 PKT
> 15 13 0 0	Print this story
> 
> PESHAWAR: Pakistan Tehreek e Insaf (PTI) Khyber Pakhtunkhwa chapter has given final approval to the names of six out of eight ministers while announcement of portfolios would be made on June 5.
> 
> According to the PTI sources, the provincial parliamentary committee of the party has granted approval to the names of *Shaukat Ali Yousufzai, Shah Farman, Dr Amjad, Ali Ameen Gandapur, Atif Khan and Israrullah Gandapur.*
> 
> The sources said that the remaining names of two ministers would soon be finalized. The new provincial cabinet would take oath on June 5, the sources added.
> 
> PTI finalizes names of six ministers in KP | Pakistan - geo.tv
> 
> any info on these people with regards to their background?



Shoukat Ali Yousfzai: 






- Has been elected as Deputy Parliamentary leader
- From Besham Qala, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (Malakand Division)
- Studied at Agriculture University Peshawar Class of 1991
- Editor in Chief at Daily Surkhab 2001 to present
- 3-times elected president of Khyber Union of Journalists
- Founding member of PTI
- General Secretary PTI, KPK.
- Elected MPA from PK2 Peshawar

From his portfolio he should've been chosen as Information Minister.

Shah Farman:






- From Peshawar, KPK.
- Studied at University of Peshawar
- Secretary Information, KPK 1996 to 2013.
- Central Deputy Information Secretary PTI 2013 to present
- MPA from PK10 Peshawar


Dr Amjad Ali:






- Founding member of PTI, 
- Member of Political and strategy Committee KPK
- Elected President of PTI Swat.
- MPA from PK82 Swat.

Gandapur:






- From Dera Isamael Khan (DI Khan) KPK
- Elected President PTI DI Khan.
- MPA PK-64 DI Khan

Atif Khan:






- From Mardan KPK.
- Member PTI CEC
- Convener IYW (Insaf Youth Wing)
- Ex-central Joint Sec. PTI
- MPA from PK30 Mardan

Israrullah Gandapur:

An independent candidate from DI Khan PK67. He had been with Sherpao group in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Siraj-ul-Haq on the assembly floor... the to be Finance Minister of KPK.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=533824326672446

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Good to see that most of the ministers are long term and founding members of PTI...I especially like Shaukat Yousufzai.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=597360916965040

And some people a couple of days ago said that he went on KPK government's plane, full protocol and everything, that Cheema guy said that he used full protocol!!!

And Shahbaz SHarif and Nawaz Sharif aren't even the PM and CM right now aur kal pura Murree band kia hua tha! BP Land Cruisers, S Class, E class, full royalty was in Murree and using state guest houses. My friend told me that the whole place was in lockdown.
@Tiger Awan, want to comment?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

AstanoshKhan said:


> Siraj-ul-Haq on the assembly floor... the to be Finance Minister of KPK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=533824326672446



Who are those aunties who are more interested in their Iphones and Ipads than the speech.


----------



## Pandora



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

That headline really cracked me up...chal mere ghoray, tak tak tak!!!

Good to know that they are looking to hit the ground running.

Visits to hospitals, police stations, cleanliness drives, listening to complaints, no protocol or laviahness.

All good signs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora




----------



## Tiger Awan

nuclearpak said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=597360916965040
> 
> And some people a couple of days ago said that he went on KPK government's plane, full protocol and everything, that Cheema guy said that he used full protocol!!!
> 
> And Shahbaz SHarif and Nawaz Sharif aren't even the PM and CM right now aur kal pura Murree band kia hua tha! BP Land Cruisers, S Class, E class, full royalty was in Murree and using state guest houses. My friend told me that the whole place was in lockdown.
> @Tiger Awan, want to comment?



I am still not sure whose plane it was. Asad Umar says it was JKT plane but the assets he has declared on Pti website show no such thing


----------



## Jango

Tiger Awan said:


> I am still not sure whose plane it was. Asad Umar says it was JKT plane but the assets he has declared on Pti website show no such thing



A news clip of a Urdu paper says that he went to Lahore on car, with a driver and PA and one Police pickup. Asad Umar says that he went on a chartered plane.

BTW, JKT has no plane, he rents it through Princely Jets.


----------



## Tiger Awan

nuclearpak said:


> A news clip of a Urdu paper says that he went to Lahore on car, with a driver and PA and one Police pickup. Asad Umar says that he went on a chartered plane.
> 
> BTW, JKT has no plane, he rents it through Princely Jets.



Asad Umar said he investigated the matter and found out that he went on JKT plane

here

https://twitter.com/Asad_Umar/status/340749652670431232

https://twitter.com/Asad_Umar/status/340760471734988800


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/256253-pti-elected-mpa-killed.html


he contested as independent and joined PTI.


----------



## Jango

Tiger Awan said:


> Asad Umar said he investigated the matter and found out that he went on JKT plane
> 
> here
> 
> https://twitter.com/Asad_Umar/status/340749652670431232
> 
> https://twitter.com/Asad_Umar/status/340760471734988800



Yeah, I know, JKT plane means rented by JKT through Princely Jets.

The IK tours pre-election was also through JKT.

He doesn't have any plane, take my word for it.


----------



## Zarvan

nuclearpak said:


> Yeah, I know, JKT plane means rented by JKT through Princely Jets.
> 
> The IK tours pre-election was also through JKT.
> 
> He doesn't have any plane, take my word for it.


If you mean Jahangir Khan Tareen than Sir has his own private plane and every one knows it


----------



## Jango

[video]http://tune.pk/video/95744/[/video]

He doesn't seem a pretty good Urdu speaker! 

He admitted that in the PK assembly as well!

Points to note are, Local government, No funds to MPA, Anti-Corruption cells and revamp of system, Traffic system, infrastructure upgrades of Peshawar on the lines of Lahore, *education system on the lines of Aitchison College in public schools* and one which will start from the basic classes i.e 1,2,3 and will gradually progress in 7-8 years, health...that's what he talked about in the show.

*Also the new budget will have 25 Billion Rs for electricity production.*

and he also has a construction background, but he also says that he has never participated in a government tender in KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Zarvan said:


> If you mean Jahangir Khan Tareen than Sir has his own private plane and every one knows it



I don't know about it too much, the plane that is often talked about is of the Sugar Mill (can't remember the name) of which he is a major stakeholder...he then reimburses the costs after travel to the mill.

The plane that Imran Khan used and other PTI folks often use was/is rented by JKT through Princely Jets, I know that for a fact.


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...pervaiz-khattak-refuses-take-guard-honor.html

^^^ this 


freeing ourselves from colonial mindset, rest of the chief ministers should follow Pervaiz Khattak's footsteps 



p.s. however, I must point out that these are superficial gestures, the tradition needs to be broken through change in the manuals. 

unless and untill the standard procedures of these colonial practices are not removed from the manuals/protocols, this wont last...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## Zarvan

@Leader @Aeronaut @WebMaster @nuclearpak and others

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

I've heard that Pervez Khattak met with Corp Commander Peshawar Lt Gen Khalid Rabbani...anybody can verify?


----------



## Jango

PESHAWAR: Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pervaiz Khattak here Monday presided over high level meetings on Food and Agriculture besides chairing a meeting of Divisional Commissioners.
The meetings among others were attended by provincial general secretary PTI, Shaukat Yusufzai, Chief Secretary, Ataullah Khan and officials of concerned departments.
Speaking on the occasion, Chief Minister made it clear that concerted efforts would be made to address the issues of hoarding and profiteering during sacred month of holy Ramzan and strict action would be taken against elements involved in illegal business practices. He said that the sale of sub-standards and spurious drugs is a heinous crimes and necessary action would be taken to curb the practice.
Pervez Khattak expressed displeasure that required target of wheat purchase has not been achieved and directed the authority concerned to achieve the goal within ten days. He said that negligence and dereliction of duties in this regard would not be accepted.
He underlined the need of devising the comprehensive plan to control the illegal smuggling of wheat to Afghanistan. He directed to activate drug inspectors against sellers of sub-standard pharmaceuticals products and formulate a result-oriented plan for identification of spurious drugs on medical stores.
He said that police department should cooperate with drug inspectors in performance of their assigned duties. He said that political interference on the issue would not be considered. Pervez Khattak said that working of diagnostic laboratories would be put under a check and separation of administrative affairs from professional would be made with an objective to enhance the provision of facilities to common man.
He said that efforts would also be made to address the issues and problems confronted by medical community.
The Chief Minister said that the phase of transformation has been started and all available resources would be utilized to achieve the objective.

Phase of transformation started in KP: Pervez Khattak

REally good to hear, getting started from the word go, no delays.

High level meetings with all concerned officials.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

&#1662;&#1588;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#8230;&#1582;&#1740;&#1576;&#1585; &#1662;&#1582;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606; &#1582;&#1608;&#1575; &#1705;&#1746; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1746; &#1587;&#1746; &#1582;&#1608;&#1588; &#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1740; &#1740;&#1729; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1570;&#1574;&#1606;&#1583;&#1729; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1580;&#1657; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1589;&#1581;&#1578; &#1705;&#1746; &#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740;&#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1589; &#1585;&#1602;&#1605; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1740;&#1576;&#1575;&#1611; 40 &#1601;&#1740; &#1589;&#1583; &#1575;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1729; &#1578;&#1580;&#1608;&#1740;&#1586; &#1705;&#1585;&#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748; &#1605;&#1581;&#1705;&#1605;&#1729; &#1589;&#1581;&#1578; &#1581;&#1705;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604; 13- 2012&#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1589;&#1581;&#1578; &#1576;&#1580;&#1657; &#1587;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1585;&#1576; 23 &#1705;&#1585;&#1608;&#1681; &#1585;&#1608;&#1662;&#1746; &#1585;&#1705;&#1726;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; &#1580;&#1587; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1570;&#1574;&#1606;&#1583;&#1729; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1705;&#1740;&#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1670;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1587; &#1601;&#1740;&#1589;&#1583; &#1575;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1729; &#1578;&#1580;&#1608;&#1740;&#1586; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1578;&#1575;&#1705;&#1729; &#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1746; &#1576;&#1726;&#1585; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1604;&#1608;&#1711;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1589;&#1581;&#1578; &#1705;&#1740; &#1586;&#1740;&#1575;&#1583;&#1729; &#1587;&#1746; &#1586;&#1740;&#1575;&#1583;&#1729; &#1587;&#1729;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1729;&#1605;&#1740; &#1605;&#1605;&#1705;&#1606; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575; &#1587;&#1705;&#1746;&#1748;14&#1748;2013&#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1662;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1575;&#1662; &#1711;&#1585;&#1740;&#1672;&#1740;&#1588;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1729;&#1548; &#1580;&#1583;&#1740;&#1583; &#1570;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1705;&#1740; &#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1729;&#1605;&#1740;&#1548; &#1576;&#1606;&#1740;&#1575;&#1583;&#1740; &#1589;&#1581;&#1578; &#1705;&#1746; &#1606;&#1574;&#1746; &#1662;&#1585;&#1608;&#1711;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1575; &#1575;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1581;&#1602; &#1605;&#1585;&#1740;&#1590;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1605;&#1601;&#1578; &#1587;&#1729;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578;&#1740;&#1722; &#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1729;&#1605; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1585;&#1602;&#1605; &#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1589; &#1705;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746; &#1711;&#1740;&#1748;


http://beta.jang.com.pk/JangDetail.aspx?ID=103789

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan

This is Nafeesa Khattak... the victim of 'Morosi' siyasat by some.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=466678320086103





This is a gem of a women, and we PTIans and KPKians are very lucky to have her in the assembly... these are the people who have delivered without being on any Govt. post, imagine what they'd do to the people since they're in power now. Masha'Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pandora

Tax exemption announced for flood-hit KP areas - GEO.tv

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3

smuhs1 said:


> Tax exemption announced for flood-hit KP areas - GEO.tv



Meray bhai, Whenever Government of Pakistan announces any tax exemption, it is subsequently enforced through issuence of SROs from FBR. 
For example when relief was announced for economic revival plan of KP (link here). The tax breaks were announced by GoP. These Tax breakes were enforced via the following SRO
1- 160(I)/2010
2- 165(I)/2010
3-165(I)/2010
Likwise all the SROs are provided in FBR's Archive
1- Income Tax
I have searched it over and over again but there is no any SRO regarding Income Tax exemption to Flood related areas. Even the exemptions in Revival plan are those in FED and Sales Tax. Please anybody who is able to find any SRO regarding exemption of Naushehra announced by FBR may please post the link.


----------



## Zarvan

hasnain0099 said:


> Meray bhai, Whenever Government of Pakistan announces any tax exemption, it is subsequently enforced through issuence of SROs from FBR.
> For example when relief was announced for economic revival plan of KP (link here). The tax breaks were announced by GoP. These Tax breakes were enforced via the following SRO
> 1- 160(I)/2010
> 2- 165(I)/2010
> 3-165(I)/2010
> Likwise all the SROs are provided in FBR's Archive
> 1- Income Tax
> I have searched it over and over again but there is no any SRO regarding Income Tax exemption to Flood related areas. Even the exemptions in Revival plan are those in FED and Sales Tax. Please anybody who is able to find any SRO regarding exemption of Naushehra announced by FBR may please post the link.


----------



## SBD-3

Zarvan said:


>


And whats that suppose to mean?


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> Sir see post 289, nowhere does it say that Speaker should not hold any other office, unlike the clause for the President.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


>



see tabdeeli ay nhie rahi ..tyabdili ay chuki ha ...
N league was in power 5 times ..they never did anythng like this ... now we forced them to doit .. thank imran khan for it .. u can say now k pecli baar b 1200 guards nhie the ... woh tu media propganda tha ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SBD-3

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> see tabdeeli ay nhie rahi ..tyabdili ay chuki ha ...
> N league was in power 5 times ..they never did anythng like this ... now we forced them for it .. thanks imran khan for it .. u can say now k pecli baar b 1200 guards nhie the ... woh tu media propganda tha ..


I was talking from the perspective of speaker of National and Provincial assemblies (only if you would have read the qouted message of nuclearpak). After taking the oath Asad Qaiser was asked by opposition to vacate the seat of provincial presidency of PTI which he refused.


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> I was talking from the perspective of speaker of National and Provincial assemblies (only if you would have read the qouted message of nuclearpak). After taking the oath Asad Qaiser was asked by opposition to vacate the seat of provincial presidency of PTI which he refused.



o yeah i will agree with u ..but Noon league should not talk about morals and values in politics ..they created forword block and supported it ..now they are making it in sanete ... so they dont have any right for asking anyone for such things ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> o yeah i will agree with u ..*but Noon league should not talk about morals and values in politics* ..they created forword block and supported it ..


This is not the act for proving anything to anyone. This is a constitutional requirement which is followed by every party and is not merely N specific. 


> After election as the National Assembly speaker, Dr Mirza has to resign from her party office because as the constitutional and ceremonial head of the house a speaker has to remain impartial.
> Dr Fehmida Mirza | Maverick Pakistanis





> now they are making it in senate ... so they dont have any right for asking anyone for such things ...


Forward block with whom? Senate elections are three years away dude. Be elaborative what do you mean by "making a forward block".


----------



## abdul2

Although are lots of problems in KPK but the first and most important is security situation .. KPK Government should engaged the Taliban in dialogue and also force Federal Government that they try to convince USA that drones are not helpful in any condition other wise shot them down .. plus along with this KPK Government should take special care of health and education section..


----------



## SEAL

No PTI leader attended the funeral prayers of assassinated MPA fareed khan in hangu&#8221; #SHAME.


----------



## SBD-3

SEAL said:


> No PTI leader attended the funeral prayers of assassinated MPA fareed khan in hangu&#8221; #SHAME.


He was an independent candidate that subsequently joined PTI. His story is indeed an example though with a sad end. His story should be remembered as an example for people and should not be allowed to slip into silence. PTI and GoP should commemorate his struggle by renaming an institution in his name.


----------



## W.11

KPK me to jangle ka kaanon he

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Killer of PTI's MPA Farid Khan Arrested​*


----------



## Amaa'n

looks like you never studied about leadership in any context be it a leader in a business organization or a political leader, these kind of moves help them create a trust bond with the people and encourage the ordinary to come forward with their issues.


hasnain0099 said:


> And whats that suppose to mean?


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Target Killer of PTI's MPA Farid Khan Arrested​*


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


>



Wait a minute, 8 lac have already been recovered???

It means that the Kunda connections have already been removed in most parts of the city?

Any resident of Peshawar here? @Spring Onion, @AstanoshKhan


----------



## Leader

Electronic voting


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> Electronic voting



But Pervez Khattak said that this will take 2-3 months to get the proper legislation and all the other intricacies. Good step nonetheless.


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> But Pervez Khattak said that this will take 2-3 months to get the proper legislation and all the other intricacies. Good step nonetheless.



either way, be it in 4-5 month, the electronic voting is the only way forward to stop RO elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

nuclearpak said:


> Wait a minute, 8 lac have already been recovered???
> 
> It means that the Kunda connections have already been removed in most parts of the city?
> 
> Any resident of Peshawar here? @Spring Onion, @AstanoshKhan



Not in city areas may be subruban areas of the city.if they can provide name of the MPA i can tell you the location then.

Kunda system here is already losing its worth because as soon as someone just throw a hook its a kabooom the entire area falls into darkness.

But there is this new kind of power theft along with great help of WAPDA linemen, and that is giving illegal electricity directly from pole through telephone wires.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

nuclearpak said:


> Wait a minute, 8 lac have already been recovered???
> 
> It means that the Kunda connections have already been removed in most parts of the city?
> 
> Any resident of Peshawar here? @Spring Onion, @AstanoshKhan



Not in my place... we still have huge no of Kundas in our village.

I've a meeting with our MPA today about this. We pay the bills but we don't get enough electricity. We've electricity for 1-hr after every 2-hrs.


----------



## Jango

AstanoshKhan said:


> Not in my place... we still have huge no of Kundas in our village.
> 
> I've a meeting with our MPA today about this. We pay the bills but we don't get enough electricity. We've electricity for 1-hr after every 2-hrs.



Aisa to har jaga hai bhai!

BTW< good to know that the MPA's are meeting up with the public, considering that your are a normal public!


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Spring Onion said:


> Not in city areas may be subruban areas of the city.if they can provide name of the MPA i can tell you the location then.
> 
> Kunda system here is already losing its worth because as soon as someone just throw a hook its a kabooom the entire area falls into darkness.
> 
> But there is this new kind of power theft along with great help of WAPDA linemen, and that is giving illegal electricity directly from pole through telephone wires.



Our linemen charges 200 - 500/- per month and you can have unlimited electricity for the whole month. You don't need to worry about the bill either. I've complaint about him 5-times to super indent but of no use... as a result of that I get huge amount of bills.



nuclearpak said:


> Aisa to har jaga hai bhai!
> 
> BTW< good to know that the MPA's are meeting up with the public, considering that your are a normal public!



Yeah both the MPA and MNA are quite humble fellows... gone are the days when MNA's and MPA's were like Gods - thanks to PTI for bringing those Gods to the ground... Nowadays, they listen to you and try to solve your problems as quickly as possible... today is our first meeting with him... and we've created a floor plan for our union council which will be presented to him today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

AstanoshKhan said:


> Yeah both the MPA and MNA are quite humble fellows... gone are the days when MNA's and MPA's were like Gods - thanks to PTI for bringing those Gods to the ground... Nowadays, they listen to you and try to solve your problems as quickly as possible... today is our first meeting with him... and we've created a floor plan for our union council which will be presented to him today.



Very good to hear.

Want to share you council plans here?


----------



## Spring Onion

AstanoshKhan said:


> Our linemen charges 200 - 500/- per month and you can have unlimited electricity for the whole month. You don't need to worry about the bill either. I've complaint about him 5-times to super indent but of no use... as a result of that I get huge amount of bills.
> 
> .



 which area do you live? havnt heard about anything like that. Though they can install meter upside down so that it could not charge the units but that too is not much successful way of theft.


----------



## W.11




----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

The Speaker PK Asad Qaiser has announced to donate his salary to Shaukat Khanum Hospital Peshawar.

IG KPK Police visited 8 districts of KPK including Peshawar and Kohat and inspected the police stations and pickets and working of police force there. In the next 2 days, all of KPK will be visited and a report prepared.


----------



## Leader

good initiative,


how about ordering the military to get out of Swat where they are establishing cantonment on people's property in the name of security, especially in Kalaam where they are now occupying the meadows area for their families and built houses for themselves, permanently occupying it?


Also need to kick out army from Swat and other areas in this tenure:


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> http://www.insaf.pk/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=2lEuy384Q5k%3
> 
> good initiative,
> 
> 
> how about ordering the military to get out of Swat where they are establishing cantonment on people's property in the name of security, especially in Kalaam where they are now occupying the meadows area for their families and built houses for themselves, permanently occupying it?
> 
> 
> Also need to kick out army from Swat and other areas in this tenure:[/QUOTE]
> 
> What was the point of your second part?
> 
> Army is of Pakistan, and last I checked Swat is a part of Pak. What the hell is the problem with Army establishing a cantonment there?
> 
> Those areas need a military presence because of the terrorism issue and a cantt there provides that. Additionally, the supply lines would no longer be needed since a depot would be made in Swat. That is poor logic you used there.
> 
> BAki puray mulk main bhi to cantt hain na, Swat bhi Pakistan ka hissa hai aur yeh fauj bhi Pakiatan hi ki hai. Whats the fuss?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> What was the point of your second part?
> 
> Army is of Pakistan, and last I checked Swat is a part of Pak. What the hell is the problem with Army establishing a cantonment there?
> 
> Those areas need a military presence because of the terrorism issue and a cantt there provides that. Additionally, the supply lines would no longer be needed since a depot would be made in Swat. That is poor logic you used there.
> 
> BAki puray mulk main bhi to cantt hain na, Swat bhi Pakistan ka hissa hai aur yeh fauj bhi Pakiatan hi ki hai. Whats the fuss?



ask the people whose land they occupied and those who protested in Islamabad, and do visit Swat, itni gali taliban ko nahi parti jitni foojiyo ko parti hain...

you just dont go and occupy people's best land, do you? see my signature, these type of armies do these kind of things..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

the start is impressive as long as they can keep it up which is always the real issue.


----------



## Menace2Society

Leader said:


> how about ordering the military to get out of Swat where they are establishing cantonment on people's property in the name of security, especially in Kalaam where they are now occupying the meadows area for their families and built houses for themselves, permanently occupying it?
> 
> 
> Also need to kick out army from Swat and other areas in this tenure:



It is Pakistan territory which is continuously being invaded by TTP from Afghanistan. The area needs the protection of "their" armed forces till the war finishes and the militancy recedes back into Afghanistan.

Words such as "occupying" is implying that area is not Pakistan's so think carefully before you post.

Our fauj sacrifice their lives daily for our protection, true patriots, lets work with them and get rid of this cancer from our society together.


----------



## Thorough Pro

90 crore looks too much, I mean how much an unemployed young person can give 100,000, to collect 90 crore he must have fooled does that mean he fooled 9000 people?


Regardless of the numbers, the guy should be but-cranked 




AstanoshKhan said:


> This MF should be set as an example of punishment...
> 
> Let's tweet the news to every PTI Official... what kind of joke is this?


----------



## Leader

Menace2Society said:


> It is Pakistan territory which is continuously being invaded by TTP from Afghanistan. The area needs the protection of "their" armed forces till the war finishes and the militancy recedes back into Afghanistan.
> 
> Words such as "occupying" is implying that area is not Pakistan's so think carefully before you post.
> 
> Our fauj sacrifice their lives daily for our protection, true patriots, lets work with them and get rid of this cancer from our society together.



nobody here denied what they do or did. but what is wrong is wrong.. you cannot just occupy people's land. cantonments are always built at distance from towns, not occupying precious land of the locals.

P.s. and I also believe in Quaid-e-Azam's original settlement where States that joined Pakistan had their autonomous status.


----------



## Leader

we lead by example !! 
 @AstanoshKhan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

nuclearpak said:


> What was the point of your second part?
> 
> Army is of Pakistan, and last I checked Swat is a part of Pak. What the hell is the problem with Army establishing a cantonment there?
> 
> Those areas need a military presence because of the terrorism issue and a cantt there provides that. Additionally, the supply lines would no longer be needed since a depot would be made in Swat. That is poor logic you used there.
> 
> BAki puray mulk main bhi to cantt hain na, Swat bhi Pakistan ka hissa hai aur yeh fauj bhi Pakiatan hi ki hai. Whats the fuss?


Sir the places where army has done operations just bother to visit them People abuse Army more than Taliban far more than Taliban



nuclearpak said:


> The Speaker PK Asad Qaiser has announced to donate his salary to Shaukat Khanum Hospital Peshawar.
> 
> IG KPK Police visited 8 districts of KPK including Peshawar and Kohat and inspected the police stations and pickets and working of police force there. In the next 2 days, all of KPK will be visited and a report prepared.



Okay good thing but what is the other source of income of Asad Qasier through which he would run his house hold he should also tell that other wise it would create doubts


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=386832651425066


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> we lead by example !!
> 
> @AstanoshKhan



Any other link for this?



Leader said:


> ask the people whose land they occupied and those who protested in Islamabad, and do visit Swat, itni gali taliban ko nahi parti jitni foojiyo ko parti hain...
> 
> you just dont go and occupy people's best land, do you? see my signature, these type of armies do these kind of things..



I have 3 friends from Swat, rural areas. One of them is from a village called Thana. The other two are from near Mingora. All of them are all praises for the Army.

And when I asked about their opinion on the Army forming a cantt, they welcomed it wholeheartedly and said, 'acha hai, koi to aye ga na udhar, police to kuch karti hi nhn hai'.

Again I say, what is wrong with making a Div HQ in the area? It is our Army, defending us. This would benefit enormously from a military PoV. Not to mention, create numerous jobs for the locals. 

Aakhir baki saray mulk main bhi to Cantt hain na!


----------



## batmannow

nuclearpak said:


> Any other link for this?
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 friends from Swat, rural areas. One of them is from a village called Thana. The other two are from near Mingora. All of them are all praises for the Army.
> 
> And when I asked about their opinion on the Army forming a cantt, they welcomed it wholeheartedly and said, 'acha hai, koi to aye ga na udhar, police to kuch karti hi nhn hai'.
> 
> Again I say, what is wrong with making a Div HQ in the area? It is our Army, defending us. This would benefit enormously from a military PoV. Not to mention, create numerous jobs for the locals.
> 
> Aakhir baki saray mulk main bhi to Cantt hain na!


A Very Big Problem For The Likes Of Mullha FM Who Is In Waiting For The Fullfilment Of The secret Promises Made To Him Before Elections By Many Political Pundits Including PTI !
No Army No One To Stop Him?
PTI +JI+PMN+JUIf All Will Reach A Agreement To Handover Sawat & Places Of Choices Of TTp Within FATA To Stop Terrorism In KpK, After That We Will Be Told Aur Jamhooriat Jeet Gayi?
Sometimes Really Feel Sad Of Imran, He Is Been Bullied By Crooks!


----------



## AstanoshKhan

nuclearpak said:


> Very good to hear.
> 
> Want to share you council plans here?



- A strategy has been devised by us for electricity defaulters to clear off their debts on the condition that our electricty-feeder should be inclined to the one in towns... they get 1-hr load shedding after every 3 - 4 hrs... we get vice versa. The elders are agreed to pay outstanding bills and the bills to come in the future.

- We need a girls college in our council... most of our sisters can't make it to colleges in towns because of financial, cultural norms. The land would be provided by the locals.

- The primary and high schools for girls are in poor state of condition both in it's construction and the staff... there's no water supply in any of the school either... the strength of the students is quite good though but the buildings are too congested.

- A technical college for boys... because the ones are in far away cities (20Km approx) and the strength of the student is phenomenally high hence quality of the education is being compromised.

- A dispensary for patients.

- A branch of any Bank... for which we travel to towns. 

The land would be provided by us for the girls' college, the dispensary and the Bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

AstanoshKhan said:


> - A strategy has been devised by us for electricity defaulters to clear off their debts on the condition that our electricty-feeder should be inclined to the one in towns... they get 1-hr load shedding after every 3 - 4 hrs... we get vice versa. The elders are agreed to pay outstanding bills and the bills to come in the future.
> 
> - We need a girls college in our council... most of our sisters can't make it to colleges in towns because of financial, cultural norms. The land would be provided by the locals.
> 
> - The primary and high schools for girls are in poor state of condition both in it's construction and the staff... there's no water supply in any of the school either... the strength of the students is quite good though but the buildings are too congested.
> 
> - A technical college for boys... because the ones are in far away cities (20Km approx) and the strength of the student is phenomenally high hence quality of the education is being compromised.
> 
> - A dispensary for patients.
> 
> - A branch of any Bank... for which we travel to towns.
> 
> The land would be provided by us for the girls' college, the dispensary and the Bank.



Very very good suggestions, another good thing to see is the MPA-people contact and the participation of the people.

Dispensary, electricity bills problem, college and school (especially the girls one) are all very welcome steps, even though I don't know where are you, but still you are in Pakistan!

Another thing I may add is the cleanliness. Also tell your MPA and elders to start some sort of cleanliness drive, provision of potable water, sewerage pipes, paved roads/pathways etc. Improve the general outlook of the village/town.

Keep us updated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Spring Onion said:


> which area do you live? havnt heard about anything like that. Though they can install meter upside down so that it could not charge the units but that too is not much successful way of theft.



I live in the outskirts of Peshawar. My village is bordering the Town of Hayatabad...


----------



## AstanoshKhan

nuclearpak said:


> Very very good suggestions, another good thing to see is the MPA-people contact and the participation of the people.
> 
> Dispensary, electricity bills problem, college and school (especially the girls one) are all very welcome steps, even though I don't know where are you, but still you are in Pakistan!
> 
> *Another thing I may add is the cleanliness. Also tell your MPA and elders to start some sort of cleanliness drive, provision of potable water, sewerage pipes, paved roads/pathways etc. Improve the general outlook of the village/town.
> *
> Keep us updated.



The bold part is what we will be handing over the members get elected in the local bodies elections.


----------



## A.Rafay

Did PTI govt announce new power projects to end load shedding?


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

A.Rafay said:


> Did PTI govt announce new power projects to end load shedding?



Pervaiz Khatak in his last interview mentioned that we will be having amount reserve for power production in KPK in coming budget. According to current system, a province could generate electricity but the distribution is still the job of Wapda. All power generated is first collected at national grid and then distributed to all parts of country. Even if KPK produces its power, it not necessary that it will lower the loadshedding there. But KPK will earn revenue from federal government by selling the electricity and that exactly what Pervaiz Khattak mentioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> Any other link for this?
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 friends from Swat, rural areas. One of them is from a village called Thana. The other two are from near Mingora. All of them are all praises for the Army.
> 
> And when I asked about their opinion on the Army forming a cantt, they welcomed it wholeheartedly and said, 'acha hai, koi to aye ga na udhar, police to kuch karti hi nhn hai'.
> 
> Again I say, what is wrong with making a Div HQ in the area? It is our Army, defending us. This would benefit enormously from a military PoV. Not to mention, create numerous jobs for the locals.
> 
> Aakhir baki saray mulk main bhi to Cantt hain na!



dont know any source.


do visit Swat. you will know the truth... 

I think this is a repeated question, understand my point first, you dont occupy agricultural land of the locals, you dont occupy precious land of the locals to built cantonment, you keep the barracks out of the town.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


> dont know any source.
> 
> 
> do visit Swat. you will know the truth...
> 
> I think this is a repeated question, understand my point first, you dont occupy agricultural land of the locals, you dont occupy precious land of the locals to built cantonment, you keep the barracks out of the town.



As far as I know, the Cantt is being constructed in Mingora which itself is at a far distance from the Valley of Swat.


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


> As far as I know, the Cantt is being constructed in Mingora which itself is at a far distance from the Valley of Swat.



maybe but its occupying people's precious and agricultural land, want to built cantonment, go built on govt land or at some undeveloped land, why eat up local people's land? 

plus a resort in Kalaam including the top meadows is occupied by the military for their families... thats not a behaviour of our tax paid army, its imperialist army...

p.s. do visit Swat, and then give your views.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


> maybe but its occupying people's precious and agricultural land, want to built cantonment, go built on govt land or at some undeveloped land, why eat up local people's land?
> 
> plus a resort in Kalaam including the top meadows is occupied by the military for their families... thats not a behaviour of our tax paid army, its imperialist army...
> 
> p.s. do visit Swat, and then give your views.



I've been to Swat quite several times but not after the operation. And Army or any other Govt. cannot take people's land just like that... they will have to pay the peole for the land to be acquired. It doesn't work like that. 

How about the military Cantt in Nathia Gali and Murre areas?


----------



## Pukhtoon

Leader said:


> maybe but its occupying people's precious and agricultural land, want to built cantonment, go built on govt land or at some undeveloped land, why eat up local people's land?
> 
> plus a resort in Kalaam including the top meadows is occupied by the military for their families... thats not a behaviour of our tax paid army, its imperialist army...
> 
> p.s. do visit Swat, and then give your views.



Agreed with you ..I worked there for two years after operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> dont know any source.
> 
> 
> do visit Swat. you will know the truth...
> 
> I think this is a repeated question, understand my point first, you dont occupy agricultural land of the locals, you dont occupy precious land of the locals to built cantonment, you keep the barracks out of the town.



Get a source then...is there anybody from Swat in this forum?

I've met about 20 natives of Swat, people who are genuinely living there and not just born there...they have no qualms about it.

And the army doesn't just goes in and takes the land, it pays for it, compensates for it, builds it and so on. Employments and development opportunities are provided as well. Do you have any idea how much exposure the area would get by an Army cantt there? Shops, local stores, security etc.

They aren't bulldozing the local farms, if you think th3y are then talk with evidence...not rhetoric.

Again I ask, isn't it Pakistan's Army? If so, then what is the problem with it making a Div HQ in Pakistani territory to fulfill occupational requirements? Housing scheme to nhn bana rahay!

Kindly take off your anti military glasses, we all know how you were forming your opinions before and how they were busted multiple times by facts and figures by @Xeric.



AstanoshKhan said:


> I'v
> 
> How about the military Cantt in Nathia Gali and Murre areas?



What about them? 

And there isn't any cantt in Nathiagali AFAIK, correct me if I am wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


> I've been to Swat quite several times but not after the operation. And Army or any other Govt. cannot take people's land just like that... they will have to pay the peole for the land to be acquired. It doesn't work like that.
> 
> How about the military Cantt in Nathia Gali and Murre areas?



visit now....


Govt can and army can too, and they do take in the name of defence/security without paying any or any reasonable amount at all.. Murree was never a resort or a place occupied by locals, it was built by the British to carry affairs of the govt, so it was established long ago, and not on people's property..

there is road from Skaisar that connects to the road from chakwal to mianwali. its an abandon road because the route is blocked by PAF base over Skaisar. this road is hardly 6 feet wide and passes through beautiful landscape, hollah now its barred by the security forces as land occupied by the military.

I can give you many more examples, where military simply occupies in the name of security/defence (Iam forgetting the exact name of the law) and they are not answerable to anyone , not even in SC for that.

p.s apni army awane nahi land mafia mashoor...


----------



## AstanoshKhan

nuclearpak said:


> What about them?
> 
> And there isn't any cantt in Nathiagali AFAIK, correct me if I am wrong.



I think I misunderstood the Army/Airforce's rest houses with Cantt.


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> Get a source then...is there anybody from Swat in this forum?
> 
> I've met about 20 natives of Swat, people who are genuinely living there and not just born there...they have no qualms about it.
> 
> *And the army doesn't just goes in and takes the land, it pays for it, compensates for it, builds it and so on. Employments and development opportunities are provided as well. Do you have any idea how much exposure the area would get by an Army cantt there? Shops, local stores, security etc.
> *
> They aren't bulldozing the local farms, if you think th3y are then talk with evidence...not rhetoric.
> 
> Again I ask, isn't it Pakistan's Army? If so, then what is the problem with it making a Div HQ in Pakistani territory to fulfill occupational requirements? Housing scheme to nhn bana rahay!
> 
> Kindly take off your anti military glasses, we all know how you were forming your opinions before and how they were busted multiple times by facts and figures by Xeric.
> 
> 
> 
> What about them?
> 
> And there isn't any cantt in Nathiagali AFAIK, correct me if I am wrong.



source of what? I thought you were asking for the source of information about dam...

I know this situation for a fact.. I didnt quote accounts of the people who said that punjabi/shia army looted our homes, took away valuable stuff. (that I can understand that the locals are angry)

from 3 now you have gone to 20 people... jesus christ, can crows really do the biting part here 

typical bullshhitt... I didnt say they are bulldozing, they simply occupied it for themselves... no ifs and buts.. they can and they did... 

yes its pakistan's army, it should act as so too, not like imperialist army. yeh log hamaray tax per paltay hain...

I dont know what reference you are bringing from Xeric but I dont remember much except that he restores to his fooji language of abusing etc.. nothing really to reply to that...


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


> visit now....
> 
> 
> Govt can and army can too, and they do take in the name of defence/security without paying any or any reasonable amount at all.. Murree was never a resort or a place occupied by locals, it was built by the British to carry affairs of the govt, so it was established long ago, and not on people's property..
> 
> there is road from Skaisar that connects to the road from chakwal to mianwali. its an abandon road because the route is blocked by PAF base over Skaisar. this road is hardly 6 feet wide and passes through beautiful landscape, hollah now its barred by the security forces as land occupied by the military.
> 
> I can give you many more examples, where military simply occupies in the name of security/defence (Iam forgetting the exact name of the law) and they are not answerable to anyone , not even in SC for that.
> 
> p.s apni army awane nahi land mafia mashoor...



As the saying goes; no one touches or challenges the holy-cow.



Pukhtoon said:


> Agreed with you ..I worked there for two years after operation.


 @nuclearpak

Here's a confirmation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


> The bold part is what we will be handing over the members get elected in the local bodies elections.



every UC must have its own fire brigade unit, ambulance, and any sort of human/animal rescue teams, and an institute for 4-8 UCs to train them accordingly, their recruitment should be by the Local council, each man working should be hired from the same UC.

every UC must ensure that every kid is going to school.. during the school time, no kid should be seen on roads, else his parents be inquired, and reported in register for future reference. (wish this could be digital like E-governance system)


----------



## Leader

Pukhtoon said:


> Agreed with you ..I worked there for two years after operation.



who can know better than you, my short trip may have led to wrong observation, but I sure speak what I felt by interacting with the local people..


----------



## mhacsan

Guys please dont ruin the thread. anybody who has problem with army being in the swat please open new thread.


----------



## mhacsan

Guys please dont ruin the thread. anybody who has problem with army being in the swat please open new thread.


----------



## Jango

AstanoshKhan said:


> As the saying goes; no one touches or challenges the holy-cow.
> 
> 
> @nuclearpak
> 
> Here's a confirmation.



A confirmation on a forum...while 10 of my long term friends from various parts of Swat district (3 from near Mingora) tell me the exact opposite...I know who i'll believe!

Anyways, let's leave this topic.



Leader said:


> (wish this could be digital like E-governance system)



My uncle made a system that you wish for, it was implemented on a trial basis in a school in Islamabad...but the costs associated were a bit high.

That system could track a student's moving within or near the school, and whenever the student would go outside the school's premises, the parents and a teacher would get a SMS, or a buzz on a buzzer in a alternative case.


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> visit now....
> 
> 
> Govt can and army can too, and they do take in the name of defence/security without paying any or any reasonable amount at all.. Murree was never a resort or a place occupied by locals, it was built by the British to carry affairs of the govt, so it was established long ago, and not on people's property..
> 
> there is road from Skaisar that connects to the road from chakwal to mianwali. its an abandon road because the route is blocked by PAF base over Skaisar. this road is hardly 6 feet wide and passes through beautiful landscape, hollah now its barred by the security forces as land occupied by the military.
> 
> I can give you many more examples, where military simply occupies in the name of security/defence (Iam forgetting the exact name of the law) and they are not answerable to anyone , not even in SC for that.
> 
> p.s apni army awane nahi land mafia mashoor...



This holds true for *ALL* the institutions in the country, civil and military, private and public. 

Ministry of Defense in Rawalpindi has blocked off the whole road (there was a court case going on, don't know what happened to that)...Presidency, PM house...the banks, the ISI HQ in Isl (although in their case, the ISI payed for a new alternative road to be made, and it was made)...all of them, not only the Army. This has turned into a culture in Pakistan, blocking off whole roads and erecting 10 feet high barriers.

If anybody has got a problem with security, then just move out of the populated area instead of blocking a road.


----------



## Jango

So let's make a list of the things Khattak has done in these few days.

1- Meeting with food department officials.
2- Visit to hospitals and such places.
3- Directing IG Police to visit all the Districts of KPK and overview the pickets and nakas and make them streamlined.
4- Ordering a revamp of the traffic system within Peshawar.
5- Issuing one billion Rs for a power project (although only one source is reporting it).
6- No use of protocol and such stuff.

Feel free to add.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> A confirmation on a forum...while 10 of my long term friends from various parts of Swat district (3 from near Mingora) tell me the exact opposite...I know who i'll believe!
> 
> Anyways, let's leave this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> My uncle made a system that you wish for, it was implemented on a trial basis in a school in Islamabad...but the costs associated were a bit high.
> 
> That system could track a student's moving within or near the school, and whenever the student would go outside the school's premises, the parents and a teacher would get a SMS, or a buzz on a buzzer in a alternative case.



thats a pretty witty system. but you have to tag children's arm or bags, otherwise it wont work..


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> This holds true for *ALL* the institutions in the country, civil and military, private and public.
> 
> Ministry of Defense in Rawalpindi has blocked off the whole road (there was a court case going on, don't know what happened to that)...Presidency, PM house...the banks, the ISI HQ in Isl (*although in their case, the ISI payed for a new alternative road to be made, and it was made*)...all of them, not only the Army. This has turned into a culture in Pakistan, blocking off whole roads and erecting 10 feet high barriers.
> 
> If anybody has got a problem with security, then just move out of the populated area instead of blocking a road.



only federal govt or Military can occupy private lands with or without permission, army without giving any date...
govt in the name of development schemes, but army in the name of security/defence.. the one unique case of Bahria Lahore judgement is an exception, without setting it as precedence as per SC judgement. so no, you are wrong here too. 

All the blockage of roads in the name of security are illegal too, but thats different from occupying private land of the locals in the name of security/defence.

oh by the way you seem offended by the barricades, imagine if your land is occupied by Army, sole earning land...


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> only federal govt or Military can occupy private lands with or without permission, army without giving any date...
> govt in the name of development schemes, but army in the name of security/defence.. the one unique case of Bahria Lahore judgement is an exception, without setting it as precedence as per SC judgement. so no, you are wrong here too.
> 
> All the blockage of roads in the name of security are illegal too, but thats different from occupying private land of the locals in the name of security/defence.
> 
> oh by the way you seem offended by the barricades, imagine if your land is occupied by Army, sole earning land...



Bring in some evidences that the Army occupies land and does not reimburse the tenants accordingly. Hollow statements won't work.

And as I said before, all below the sun do it, judiciary, executive, legislature...private companies (even the banks and factories!).

Do you want me to make a separate thread for it since we are going off topic. Either let's leave this issue or make a new thread. What do you say? I say let's leave it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

PTI moves resolution against drones in KPK assembly.


----------



## Jango

I was seeing a news clip on GEO, and reportedly the differences between PTI and JI still exist on Education ministry. The PTI provincial setup promised JI the ministries of Zakat, Education and Finance...but the central office of the party and CEC declined giving Education ministry to JI...they want the education ministry to remain with PTI so that they can implement their own reforms.

It seems the provincial setup made a hasty decision...shouldn't have promised JI an education ministry, need to keep it with themselves so that the PTI vision can be directly implemented.

As I said before, Education, Health, Infrastructure, Public works, Interior etc should be with PTI.


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> Bring in some evidences that the Army occupies land and does not reimburse the tenants accordingly. Hollow statements won't work.
> 
> And as I said before, all below the sun do it, judiciary, executive, legislature...private companies (even the banks and factories!).
> 
> Do you want me to make a separate thread for it since we are going off topic. Either let's leave this issue or make a new thread. What do you say? I say let's leave it.



Not only Army occupies, but believe it or not also influences the nearby areas, I have already quoted the example above about the land along side the road from skaisar to chakwal-mianwali road,

here is another, if you have been to Skaisar from Sarghdha side, there is a lake called uchali lake, it was planned by DCO and Sumera Malik to turn into a resort, as soon as the PAF came to know, they sent the message to DCO to drop the idea, saying we have security concerns, and thats all what they said... who the fucckk are they?






atleast this is how far the lake is. and nothing to do with the PAF base by far..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> here is another, if you have been to Skaisar from Sarghdha side, there is a lake called uchali lake, it was planned by DCO and Sumera Malik to turn into a resort, as soon as the PAF came to know, they sent the message to DCO to drop the idea, saying we have security concerns, and thats all what they say...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atleast this is how far the lake is. and nothing to do with the PAF base by far..



No I haven't been there. 

Any links to your story?

And you can see some logic in the security thing. A resort there would mean that the population would increase there and terrorists could have a safe route in the place. Isn't this what we all clamor about, the location of military installations near population? Mangla View Resort also suffered some problems due to this, but the Corp Commander and GOC were getting some benefits through this so they let that go.

I'll try and hopefully get some more info on this in a couple of days.

We are now going waaay off topic, bye bye on this topic.


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> I was seeing a news clip on GEO, and reportedly the differences between PTI and JI still exist on Education ministry. The PTI provincial setup promised JI the ministries of Zakat, Education and Finance...but the central office of the party and CEC declined giving Education ministry to JI...they want the education ministry to remain with PTI so that they can implement their own reforms.
> 
> It seems the provincial setup made a hasty decision...shouldn't have promised JI an education ministry, need to keep it with themselves so that the PTI vision can be directly implemented.
> 
> As I said before, Education, Health, Infrastructure, Public works, Interior etc should be with PTI.



Absolutely, giving JI education ministry is like giving the future of KPK to extremism... not acceptable at any cost.



nuclearpak said:


> No I haven't been there.
> 
> Any links to your story?
> 
> I'll try and hopefully get some more info on this in a couple of days.



No,no link or anything, but its what I know for a fact, told by some officer on Skaiser..

waise you talk like as if you dont know how things work in Pakistan, be it patwari or military, both are sons of same mother.

oye bythe way do visit Skaiser PAF base, if you have any reference. its a beautiful place... you will surely enjoy.

p.s. on one end you establishment cantonments inside towns & occupy people's land, on other you raise issue of security concern when the lake is no less than 30 km away from the PAF base?


----------



## AstanoshKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rizwan Alam

[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

>


^^ that army guy is looking ajeeb or gareeb, small hands, small legs, big belly and chest, small height, normal size face though



Rizwan Alam said:


> [/IMG]



which news paper ?


----------



## Jango

AstanoshKhan said:


>



OKay folks, now it's time for me to boast! 

My info was correct that CC Peshawar met with him! I posted it somewhere on the forum sometimes back.



Leader said:


> ^^ that army guy is looking ajeeb or gareeb, small hands, small legs, big belly and chest, small height, normal size face though
> 
> 
> 
> which news paper ?



Yeah, he is a smallish guy, but very friendly and cordial, good person in real life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

Guys, whats going on with the education ministry? If PTI cant announce the minister and there is a tussle between PTI and JI for that position, PTI wont be able to implement its education agenda, which is a key objective of PTI. Please give some details.


----------



## Rizwan Alam

Leader said:


> ^^ that army guy is looking ajeeb or gareeb, small hands, small legs, big belly and chest, small height, normal size face though
> 
> 
> 
> which news paper ?



Iqra news. Local newspaper of Mansehra / Hazara

http://www.iqranews.com.pk/paper/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

airmarshal said:


> Guys, whats going on with the education ministry? If PTI cant announce the minister and there is a tussle between PTI and JI for that position, PTI wont be able to implement its education agenda, which is a key objective of PTI. Please give some details.



dont worry, it will remain with PTI. it must remain with PTI



Rizwan Alam said:


> Iqra news. Local newspaper of Mansehra / Hazara
> 
> http://www.iqranews.com.pk/paper/



seems a legit news. hopefully national media pick it up.


----------



## SEAL

Hashim Saeed brother of PTI joint sec Hazara Division Zulkarnain saeed arrested by Police he is involved in scam of *90 Crore. *
He made money from youth by giving them hopes of inquilabi jobs abroad. 








airmarshal said:


> Guys, whats going on with the education ministry? If PTI cant announce the minister and there is a tussle between PTI and JI for that position, PTI wont be able to implement its education agenda, which is a key objective of PTI. Please give some details.



CM himself can take initiative in this matter but obviously education is not their priority. KPK Gov is like MQM raabta committee can't work independently without instructions from the boss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

SEAL said:


> Hashim Saeed brother of PTI joint sec Hazara Division Zulkarnain saeed arrested by Police he is involved in scam of *90 Crore. *
> He made money from youth by giving them hopes of inquilabi jobs abroad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM himself can take initiative in this matter but obviously education is not their priority. KPK Gov is like MQM raabta committee can't work independently without instructions from the boss.



Is it the Punjab govt which arrested him? Its KPK government which arrested him. It should not stop there. he must be punished too. 

PTI beware. All your detractors want you to fail. You have to show leadership. Not just Imran but everyone who is in a leadership role. Be it KPK CM or KPK PTI President.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

@SEAL 

^^ how did he manage to get 90 crore ?? I mean asi konsi nokri hai, pmln ki govt mien bhi ppsc nay maximum 1.5 million ki aik nokri baichi BS-17 ki.

seems the amount is wrong, but the complain maybe true, and the guilty should be punished according to the law.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SEAL

Leader said:


> @SEAL
> 
> ^^ how did he manage to get 90 crore ?? I mean asi konsi nokri hai, pmln ki govt mien bhi ppsc nay maximum 1.5 million ki aik nokri baichi BS-17 ki.
> 
> seems the amount is wrong, but the complain maybe true, and the guilty should be punished according to the law.



You certainly have no idea about the business of overseas employment agents they play in billions....


----------



## Jango

SEAL said:


> Hashim Saeed brother of PTI joint sec Hazara Division Zulkarnain saeed arrested by Police he is involved in scam of *90 Crore. *
> He made money from youth by giving them hopes of inquilabi jobs abroad.



Isn't this old news?

And he is arrested, and is in custody under a PTI government...what more do you want?



airmarshal said:


> Guys, whats going on with the education ministry? If PTI cant announce the minister and there is a tussle between PTI and JI for that position, PTI wont be able to implement its education agenda, which is a key objective of PTI. Please give some details.



JI is creating some problems.

PTI wants to keep the ministry and is currently trying to convince JI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Prevaiz Khattak's Interview in Jirga......Three observations
1- Cautious tone abstaining from any claims.
2- On mentioning the possible curruption, his reply,"ham maazi ko bhool kay mustaqbil ke taraf dekhna chahtay hain." 
3-No extraordinary fiscal measures.
Jirga - 6th June 2013



nuclearpak said:


> JI is creating some problems.
> 
> PTI wants to keep the ministry and is currently trying to convince JI.


And you think they would allow PTI to chop their bloodline (Madrissah) through uniform education reforms.


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> Prevaiz Khattak's Interview in Jirga......Three observations
> 1- Cautious tone abstaining from any claims.
> 2- On mentioning the possible curruption, his reply,"ham maazi ko bhool kay mustaqbil ke taraf dekhna chahtay hain."
> 3-No extraordinary fiscal measures.
> Jirga - 6th June 2013



He seems like a shy-ish person, doesn't talk too openly, kind of like Nawaz Sharif. While SHahbaz Sharif and Imran Khan are both alike, giving big claims and deadlines!

On the program with Shahzaib, he said that Imran Khan nay kaha tha 90 main corruption, hum 30 din main kar kay dikhayen gay!!!...then he exaplained this claim.

He did say something regarding education and power budget in a program with Shahzaib Khanzada or somebody.

Another thing to note is that he has said that Asad Qaiser will delegate his powers.

And CM house is very small in comparison with Governor house, 6 bedroom, 'main is say zyada bedroom house main rehta hun!!!', so no university. I personally believe that it should be turned into a library or museum.


> And you think they would allow PTI to chop their bloodline (Madrissah) through uniform education reforms.



Time will tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

Rizwan Alam said:


> [/IMG]



Are there any detail about this project like if it is for irrigation or electricity generation. KPK government is really kicking it though hope they can keep this pace.


----------



## Pandora

SEAL said:


> Hashim Saeed brother of PTI joint sec Hazara Division Zulkarnain saeed arrested by Police he is involved in scam of *90 Crore. *
> He made money from youth by giving them hopes of inquilabi jobs abroad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM himself can take initiative in this matter but obviously education is not their priority. KPK Gov is like MQM raabta committee can't work independently without instructions from the boss.



Very old news. Secondly he had no association with PTI otherwise would have been all over it. I saw this news long time ago in Kamran Khan show and PTI clarified that he had no association with the party or its representatives.


----------



## Leader

SEAL said:


> You certainly have no idea about the business of overseas employment agents they play in billions....



so how much do you think an agent takes for sending someone to middle east and be specific with the visa type?


----------



## AstanoshKhan

SEAL said:


> Hashim Saeed brother of PTI joint sec Hazara Division Zulkarnain saeed arrested by Police he is involved in scam of *90 Crore. *
> He made money from youth by giving them hopes of inquilabi jobs abroad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM himself can take initiative in this matter but obviously education is not their priority. KPK Gov is like MQM raabta committee can't work independently without instructions from the boss.



Na Tum Logo Mein Koi Sharam Hay, Na Haya Naam Ki Koi Cheez Hay... bas Pahonch Jaathay Ho Bongiya Marnay...

This incident has been condemned by all us PTIans on this forum... we even have filed complaints to PTI Officials... the culprit is already in police's custody, PTI is not filled with angels like PMLN? What more could be done? but still you've the guts to post it over and over again just to troll us. Grow up yara.



airmarshal said:


> Guys, whats going on with the education ministry? If PTI cant announce the minister and there is a tussle between PTI and JI for that position, PTI wont be able to implement its education agenda, which is a key objective of PTI. Please give some details.



Do you guys have any info on JI's education policy?

I think as long as the CM is of PTI I don't think he'll let implement anything nasty by his education minister. Just making a point here.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

hasnain0099 said:


> And you think they would allow PTI to chop their bloodline (Madrissah) through uniform education reforms.



The Madrissah's belongs to JUI... JI is mostly in Govt. schools, colleges and higher education institution. JI would not bring Madrissah mindset to our education system - this can be assured.


----------



## Leader

Pervaiz Khattak has set up a complaint cell in the CM Secretariat 091-9211765, 091-9212337 

or 

email him cms_kpk@yahoo 8am-8pm 

(ONLY KPK)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

AstanoshKhan said:


> The Madrissah's belongs to JUI... JI is mostly in Govt. schools, colleges and higher education institution. JI would not bring Madrissah mindset to our education system - this can be assured.


You are confusing JI with Jameeat. Jamat no doubt is more diverse but a significant majority of their following also hails from Madrissahs. Why would JI be wanting to achieve by Education ministry when their following breeds hail from Schools and Universities? The modern system may prove fatal for their preached ideology. Btw one of my friends told me that Asad Quaiser also runs a school system (Quaid E Azam School and Colleges) why wasn't he proposed to be the minister of education rather than speaker of assembly (which could be given to JI)


----------



## Leader

@nuclearpak @AstanoshKhan
btw any one of you know why Historic Bala Hissar Fort is occupied by our army?

just came to my mind...


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> @nuclearpak @AstanoshKhan
> btw any one of you know why Historic Bala Hissar Fort is occupied by our army?
> 
> just came to my mind...



It isn't 'occupied' by the Army, it has been the FC Headquarters since 1948-9.

And just so you know, FC is under interior ministry, not Army or defence ministry.

I've seen it once from the outside, while on GT road.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

hasnain0099 said:


> You are confusing JI with Jameeat. Jamat no doubt is more diverse but a significant majority of their following also hails from Madrissahs. Why would JI be wanting to achieve by Education ministry when their following breeds hail from Schools and Universities? The modern system may prove fatal for their preached ideology. Btw one of my friends told me that Asad Quaiser also runs a school system (Quaid E Azam School and Colleges) why wasn't he proposed to be the minister of education rather than speaker of assembly (which could be given to JI)



What is JI's ed. policy? Anyone?

AQ was a proposed Ed. Minister in the beginning but then he ended up in the race for CM-ship and as a result we lost a very credible person for being an Ed. Minister.


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> It isn't 'occupied' by the Army, it has been the FC Headquarters since 1948-9.
> 
> And just so you know, FC is under interior ministry, not Army or defence ministry.
> 
> I've seen it once from the outside, while on GT road.



Either way, do you find it wrong?



nuclearpak said:


> It isn't 'occupied' by the Army, it has been the FC Headquarters since 1948-9.
> 
> And just so you know, FC is under interior ministry, not Army or defence ministry.
> 
> I've seen it once from the outside, while on GT road.



Either way, do you find it wrong?


----------



## Jango

AstanoshKhan said:


> What is JI's ed. policy? Anyone?
> 
> AQ was a proposed Ed. Minister in the beginning but then he ended up in the race for CM-ship and as a result we lost a very credible person for being an Ed. Minister.



I think the same...when he was running for the CM, that meant he had a skill set. So why not use that skill set as a minister? A speaker can be almost anybody, but a Minister needed to be the perfect man for the job. A CM runs a province, a minister runs a department, Asad Qaiser should have been a Minister. Not necessarily education because questions would have been raised due to his own school chain, but any senior minister.



Leader said:


> Either way, do you find it wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, do you find it wrong?



Maybe, maybe not.

It's been the case since 1949...so itna waqt guzar diya hai, so let it be.


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

nuclearpak said:


> He seems like a shy-ish person, doesn't talk too openly, kind of like Nawaz Sharif. While SHahbaz Sharif and Imran Khan are both alike, giving big claims and deadlines!
> 
> On the program with Shahzaib, he said that Imran Khan nay kaha tha 90 main corruption, hum 30 din main kar kay dikhayen gay!!!...then he exaplained this claim.
> 
> He did say something regarding education and power budget in a program with Shahzaib Khanzada or somebody.
> 
> Another thing to note is that he has said that Asad Qaiser will delegate his powers.
> 
> And CM house is very small in comparison with Governor house, 6 bedroom, 'main is say zyada bedroom house main rehta hun!!!', so no university. I personally believe that it should be turned into a library or museum.
> 
> 
> Time will tell.



I was watching his interview last nite with Mehr Bukhari. The kind of b**** she is. Her agenda was clear in the interview to make Pervaiz Khattak say something wrong. Almost 60% of interview she repeatedly ask him questions regarding drones, Nato supply and TTP. I personally think that Pervaiz Khattak should focus on his priorities instead of getting into trap of anchor persons. There are 5 CMs in Pakistan, does only Pervaiz Khattak has the duty to answer every anchor show?

He himself said that he is not very good at Urdu, so why cant PTI designate a spokesperson, who can talk to media on his behalf. Also PTI should make a policy statement regarding TTP, Drones and Nato supply, so that every person from PTI could have a uniform answer.

Media is again playing yellow journalism. For center, Punjab and other provinces its all "hail democracy" and for PTI.. u know better.


----------



## SBD-3

KPK govt to continue laptop scheme

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Bill Gates sent letter to Imran khan for PTI's cooperation in furthering the anti polio vaccination programme in KPK 


Bill Gates sent a personal letter through his emissary to Chairman PTI Imran Khan asking for PTI's cooperation in furthering the anti polio vaccination programme in Khyber Pukhtunkhwa. Imran Khan is scheduled to speak to him on the phone to discuss modalities of moving against polio which takes the lives of so many children in Pakistan especially In Khyber Pukhtunkhwa. PTI is already committed to eliminating life threatening diseases from Pakistan through health education and immunisation programmes.
Bill Gates commitment to polio eradication has resulted in his support for a massive anti polio programme in Pakistan. He has now shown specific trust in PTI and its Chairman Imran Khan to further polio eradication in Khyber Pukhtunkhwa where previous governments have had major setbacks.


http://www.insaf.pk/News/tabid/60/a...-anti-polio-vaccination-programme-in-KPK.aspx


----------



## Leader

New KP govt inherits a vibrant hydel uplift fund

The Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf-led provincial government has inherited over Rs25 billion in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa&#8217;s hydel development fund that aims at developing small hydel power generation units in the provincial public sector.

Officials told Dawn that Khyber Pakhtunkhwa&#8217;s hydel development fund had &#8216;a good amount of money&#8217; for the new government to finance some of the small hydel development projects that would be ready for implementation in the near future.

&#8220;Though the hydel development fund does not have the amount of money that should have been there given the financial resources the previous government could have invested in to grow it further, the fund situation is reasonably good to finance small hydel power units that would shortly be ready for execution,&#8221; said a well placed finance manager.

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa saw its hydel development funds swelled to the existing proportions mainly after the last two of its elected governments pursued a policy of investing money into it with an aim to build it up to finance the construction of small hydel power units in the province.

The implementation of the investment policy, said an official, had brought the province to position to finance a couple of small hydel power units that would shortly be ready for implementation.

&#8220;The last two elected provincial governments pursued the policy that was put in place in 2001 by the unelected government led by Lt-Gen Iftikhar Hussain Shah,&#8221; said a senior official.

Created in 1992 with an initial investment of Rs50 million, the fund aims at tapping Khyber Pakhtunkhwa&#8217;s hydel power potential and improving the provincial government&#8217;s income by selling electricity to the national grid. Later, in 2001, the then unelected provincial government gave legal cover to the fund by promulgating Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Hydel Development Fund Ordinance 2001.

In accordance with its current financial year&#8217;s budget, the province plans to invest Rs2 billion in the hydel development. The latest investment combined with annual profit accrued this year over the investments in commercial banks&#8217; schemes and treasury bills would take the total size of the hydel funds well past Rs25 billion mark.

This money, according to officials, should be sufficient to finance some of the projects for at least two to three years once they would become ready for implementation. The province has, at least, five projects that are passing through different planning stages.

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, said an official, would build in the public sector a 36MW hydel power station at Daral Khwar with an estimated cost of over Rs7 billion. Launched in 2012, the project upon completion would generate an annual profit of Rs1 billion for the provincial government.

Similarly, the provincial hydel development fund, said an official, would also be utilised to execute an 84MW power generation unit at Matiltan in Swat.

The previous provincial government had put in place an &#8216;Action Plan 2011-2005&#8217; to construct eight small hydel power stations in the public sector, including Lawi hydel power unit, Shogo Sin power plant, Matiltan hydel station, Sharmai power unit, Shushai-Zhendoli power unit, Jabori hydel power station, Koto hydel power plant, and Karora hydel power plant.

Officials, however, said the provincial hydel development fund could have much stronger than its existing financial health. The province received Rs85 billion on account of hydel profit arrears from the previous federal government under an agreement that upholds Khyber Pakhtunkhwa&#8217;s Rs110 billion claim against Water and Power Development Authority.

&#8220;The money transferred to the province during the past four years should have been diverted to the provincial hydel development fund, but the previous government diverted only a meager amount to the fund, using major chunk of the money to finance its annual expenditure budget,&#8221; said an official.

An amount of Rs25 billion, of the Rs110 billion hydel profit arrears, is due against the federal government in the next financial year.

A senior government functionary said the new federal government was bound to pay the remaining Rs25 billion to the province in fulfillment of a sovereign agreement signed by its predecessor.

He expressed the hope the new government would honor the commitment and released the funds in time as had been the case until now.

Officials said the hydel development fund provided a window of opportunity to the PTI-led provincial government to make a sound start on implementing its election manifesto&#8217;s economic program.

PTI&#8217;s election manifesto promises to develop energy sector as a solution to end energy crisis.

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa&#8217;s Pakhtunkhwa Hydel Development Organisation (PHYDO), a provincial sector entity, is, at present, operating four hydel power stations with a total installed capacity of 105MW, including 81MW Malakand III hydel power unit, 18MW Pehur hydel power unit, 4.2MW Reshun hydel power unit, and 1.8MW Shishi hydel power unit.


New KP govt inherits a vibrant hydel uplift fund - DAWN.COM

lucky !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SEAL

AstanoshKhan said:


> Na Tum Logo Mein Koi Sharam Hay, Na Haya Naam Ki Koi Cheez Hay... bas Pahonch Jaathay Ho Bongiya Marnay...
> 
> This incident has been condemned by all us PTIans on this forum... we even have filed complaints to PTI Officials... the culprit is already in police's custody, PTI is not filled with angels like PMLN? What more could be done? but still you've the guts to post it over and over again just to troll us. Grow up yara.



Stop whining and just filling complaints won't help your cause, 84 days are left to finish corruption and terrorism people want to see the speedy justice and action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

Yesterdayi was disccusing with my N friends . They were all asking that Asad Quaiser should resign from Speaker post as he is not neutral and Speaker should be neutral .. im gona show you a video i want you to listen the whole video and the bongi's of your new speaker ..then you should ask him to resign ... this why i call the darbari's

SPEAKER PUNJAB ASSEMBLY NE SHABHAZ SHARIF KI TAARIF ME ZAMIN AASAMN EK KARDIYA | Tune.pk



SEAL said:


> Stop whining and just filling complaints won't help your cause, 84 days are left to finish corruption and terrorism people want to see the speedy justice and action.


well u live in federal area ..worry about their corruption ... u didnt voted for PTi u have no right to ask them ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Improved smart traffic signals and cameras to be installed on major roads of Peshawar- SSP Traffic Peshawar.

Looks like the improvement of traffic system is already underway under the new government. CM KPK did say this a few days ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> SPEAKER PUNJAB ASSEMBLY NE SHABHAZ SHARIF KI TAARIF ME ZAMIN AASAMN EK KARDIYA | Tune.pk



What do the N-leaguers have to say about this 'neutral' speaker? 

This just proves my point, leaving a party position does not make you neutral like the flick of a switch...you are what you are, party position or not position, you will remain biased and affiliated to your party. 

Rana Iqbal doesn't have a party position does he, so he was supposed to be a neutral!
@Tiger Awan, @hasnain0099


----------



## muse

airmarshal said:


> Guys, whats going on with the education ministry? If PTI cant announce the minister and there is a tussle between PTI and JI for that position, PTI wont be able to implement its education agenda, which is a key objective of PTI. Please give some details.



I have the same concerns, 90 days, PTI supporters should be focusing on the 90 days, because everybody else is - not on KBD, not on Drones - 80 days to end corruption, to set the tone for development in the next 5 years, that is if you get 5 years - forget about the Talib and the drones, focus on the promises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> What do the N-leaguers have to say about this 'neutral' speaker?
> 
> This just proves my point, leaving a party position does not make you neutral like the flick of a switch...you are what you are, party position or not position, you will remain biased and affiliated to your party.
> 
> Rana Iqbal doesn't have a party position does he, so he was supposed to be a neutral!
> @Tiger Awan, @hasnain0099


Yes I heard that myself and I was disappointed too. SS should take action on this and ask him to be neutral. I was further surprised that even the PTI leader of opposition didn't point that out during his speech. But it wasn't highlighted anywhere that he has resigned or not? That is a constitutional requirement and he has been the speaker previously it can be assumed that he did not hold office of the party since he was only free for three months. Had such case been there the issue must have been raised.


----------



## SBD-3

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> SPEAKER PUNJAB ASSEMBLY NE SHABHAZ SHARIF KI TAARIF ME ZAMIN AASAMN EK KARDIYA | Tune.pk
> well u live in federal area ..worry about their corruption ... u didnt voted for PTi u have no right to ask them ..


Its against the spirit of constitution, not a matter of voter. If PTI wants to violate it, by all means necessary, go ahead with it.


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> Yes I heard that myself and I was disappointed too. SS should take action on this and ask him to be neutral. I was further surprised that even the PTI leader of opposition didn't point that out during his speech. But it wasn't highlighted anywhere that he has resigned or not? That is a constitutional requirement and he has been the speaker previously it can be assumed that he did not hold office of the party since he was only free for three months. Had such case been there the issue must have been raised.



There isnt a constitutional requirement is there?

And Asad Qaiser is going to leave his party position, this was said by Pervez Khattak...I think you posted that video.


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> There isnt a constitutional requirement is there?
> 
> And Asad Qaiser is going to leave his party position, this was said by Pervez Khattak...I think you posted that video.


While Constitution doesn't provide any explicit mentioning but since the speaker of the house is a representative of federation and works with the president, thus implicitly it is desired that he would quit the office-bearing of political party. It has been the precedent that speakers, in order to maintain their neutrality and representation of federation quit any political office bearing. Pervaiz khattak did not say quit but rather used "delegation of powers". Now this can't explicitly mean that he will quit his office-bearing but may also mean that he will retain the presidentship and may delegate the powers to somebody lower down the chain.


----------



## Tiger Awan

nuclearpak said:


> What do the N-leaguers have to say about this 'neutral' speaker?
> 
> This just proves my point, leaving a party position does not make you neutral like the flick of a switch...you are what you are, party position or not position, you will remain biased and affiliated to your party.
> 
> Rana Iqbal doesn't have a party position does he, so he was supposed to be a neutral!
> @Tiger Awan, @hasnain0099



I said this in another thread. It was a ridiculous speech. SS should have stopped him


----------



## SEAL

New KPK Inquilabi Gov to continue laptop scheme. so KPK youth ki qeemat aik laptop ha? 







http://www.express.com.pk/epaper/Po...sue=NP_LHE&Date=20130607#.UbEumpW1bAw.twitter


----------



## Tiger Awan

When is Cabinet taking oath ???


----------



## Jango

Tiger Awan said:


> When is Cabinet taking oath ???



Next week. Names have been reportedly finalized for all but one or two ministries.


----------



## Tiger Awan

nuclearpak said:


> Next week. Names have been reportedly finalized for all but one or two ministries.



delaying. Practically KPK is still not under new govt


----------



## Jango

Tiger Awan said:


> delaying. Practically KPK is still not under new govt



Yeah, you could say that.

Atleast they are not already using state expenses. The ministers in Sindh have taken oath and are using protocol and state machinery, but they haven't been allotted ministries yet!


----------



## Jango

KP govt to increase 40% in health budget
PESHAWAR: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has decided to increase 40 percent in funds for health sector in the upcoming budget. 

According to Health department officials, Rs 230 million were allocated for the health sector in the last annual budget of the year of 2012-13. 

The officials said that the aim of the 40 percent increase in the health budget in the upcoming annual budget was to improve the health sector.

They said that budget will be allocated for various schemes including up-gradation of hospitals, facilitating hospitals with modern and latest equipments and basic health cares. 

Khyber News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> KP govt to increase 40% in health budget
> PESHAWAR: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has decided to increase 40 percent in funds for health sector in the upcoming budget.
> 
> According to Health department officials, Rs 230 million were allocated for the health sector in the last annual budget of the year of 2012-13.
> 
> The officials said that the aim of the 40 percent increase in the health budget in the upcoming annual budget was to improve the health sector.
> 
> They said that budget will be allocated for various schemes including up-gradation of hospitals, facilitating hospitals with modern and latest equipments and basic health cares.
> 
> Khyber News


But important is that how much is the health expenditure to total budget? 230 millions is peanuts.


----------



## W.11

hasnain0099 said:


> But important is that how much is the health expenditure to total budget? 230 millions is peanuts.



what is punjab health expenditure dear?


----------



## Leader

Healthcare: PTI faced with massive mountain to climb


Implementing the party&#8217;s health policy will prove to be a test for the newly-elected Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI)-led provincial government, as a number of obstacles need to be overcome in order to provide quality healthcare to people in the region.
The PTI has planned to bring drastic changes in the health sector through its &#8216;healthy people, healthy nation&#8217; policy.
&#8220;Our provincial health budget will be more than double of the existing budget,&#8221; said PTI Provincial General Secretary Shaukat Yousafzai. &#8220;Patients coming to government hospitals will receive the best treatment free of cost. Furthermore, the environment of these hospitals will also see great changes in three to four months.&#8221;
The party leader added health ministers would be evaluated by a think tank which would monitor the government&#8217;s performance and issue monthly reports. Any official found incapable of running his affairs will be held responsible, said Yousafzai.
When asked about any major projects aimed at treating fatal diseases such as AIDS, cancer, and hepatitis C, the PTI provincial secretary general said the province had enough resources which would be utilised to provide treatments for these ailments.

more

Healthcare: PTI faced with massive mountain to climb &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Congradulation to Imran Khan and the PTI for this wonderful new the people will benefit , god is with you and we follow you where you go Imran

To build a ruined garden the building process has to start some where and what I like about PTI is that have quitely started to focus on people in region , mashallah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

W.11 said:


> what is punjab health expenditure dear?



Rs.84 billion (10.7% of total budget) FY 12-13
http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...3521-pml-n-political-desk-40.html#post4383387


----------



## W.11

hasnain0099 said:


> Rs.84 billion (10.7% of total budget)
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...3521-pml-n-political-desk-40.html#post4383387



wow, so why the hell punjab couldnt save new borns getting biten by rats and also dingue etc? and why the hell the victims from the LDA office fire had to jump from the building?

this is corruption to the highest level


----------



## Jango

CM KPK has set up a monitoring cell for day to day affairs and keeping a strict on eye on the workings of the government departments.


----------



## W.11

nuclearpak said:


> CM KPK has set up a monitoring cell for day to day affairs and keeping a strict on eye on the workings of the government departments.



KPK health budget is peanut butter dude,

do something about it


----------



## Jango

W.11 said:


> KPK health budget is peanut butter dude,
> 
> do something about it



Well I am not aware of the exact numbers and figures...so can't really comment. 

But it is an increase of 40% from last government, so it's an improvement!

And cannot compare KPK with Punjab bidget, Punjab has 100 million people to take care of! A better comparison would be of the ratio of health budget to population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

nuclearpak said:


> Well I am not aware of the exact numbers and figures...so can't really comment.
> 
> But it is an increase of 40% from last government, so it's an improvement!
> 
> And cannot compare KPK with Punjab bidget, Punjab has 100 million people to take care of! A better comparison would be of the ratio of health budget to population.



and thats why i was asking about Punjab health budget but do you think that punjab's population is 84*5= 420 times KPK?


----------



## SBD-3

W.11 said:


> wow, so why the hell punjab couldnt save new borns getting biten by rats and also dingue etc? and why the hell the victims from the LDA office fire had to jump from the building?
> 
> this is corruption to the highest level


Dude it was only Shahbaz how reached upto srilankan doctors and used their expertise to counter dengue. Instead of trolling bring any proof that MQM outspent punjab. This thread is for KPK govt updates so if you want further pounding open a new thread.


----------



## W.11

hasnain0099 said:


> Dude it was only Shahbaz how reached upto srilankan doctors and used their expertise to counter dengue. Instead of trolling bring any proof that MQM outspent punjab. This thread is for KPK govt updates so if you want further pounding open a new thread.



srilankan doctors  so he saught help in all his dramebazi from a little poor country like srilanka and how exactly a big province like punjab even compare to srilanka 

how did you allow the worst spreading of dengue in the first place 

thanks to MQM dengue tried to attack sindh too but MQM won over dengue so we never got the name of dengue league 

sorry i forgot cough syrup, ephedrine case too 



nuclearpak said:


> Well I am not aware of the exact numbers and figures...so can't really comment.
> 
> But it is an increase of 40% from last government, so it's an improvement!
> 
> And cannot compare KPK with Punjab bidget, Punjab has 100 million people to take care of! A better comparison would be of the ratio of health budget to population.



are their any plans to make rescue service in KPK along the lines of 1122(by pervaiz ilahi not SS)


----------



## SBD-3

W.11 said:


> srilankan doctors  so he saught help in all his dramebazi from a little poor country like srilanka and how exactly a big province like punjab even compare to srilanka
> 
> how did you allow the worst spreading of dengue in the first place
> 
> thanks to MQM dengue tried to attack sindh too but MQM won over dengue so we never got the name of dengue league
> 
> sorry i forgot cough syrup, ephedrine case too
> 
> 
> 
> are their any plans to make rescue service in KPK along the lines of 1122(by pervaiz ilahi not SS)



Meray bhai, I gave you the actual figures with source. If have any figures with source related to MQM's spending on health sector, do come forward with the stats rather than your usual ranting.


----------



## W.11

hasnain0099 said:


> Meray bhai, I gave you the actual figures with source. If have any figures with source related to MQM's spending on health sector, do come forward with the stats rather than your usual ranting.



sorry bhai i cant believe that punjab government was like ameer ul momineen when it spent the health budget, allotcating budget is diff from spending on it, did PMLN ever did audit of its spendings?

if those were spent then we had seen a stark difference i mean 84 billion on paper and nothing in reality

sorry but i cant believe this

even one hospital in rawalpindi which was made by sheikh rasheed remained incplete all these 5 years


----------



## SBD-3

W.11 said:


> sorry bhai i cant believe that punjab government was like ameer ul momineen when it spent the health budget, allotcating budget is diff from spending on it, did PMLN ever did audit of its spendings?
> 
> if those were spent then we had seen a stark difference i mean 84 billion on paper and nothing in reality
> 
> sorry but i cant believe this


Do I need to rephrase my question?


----------



## Jango

W.11 said:


> are their any plans to make rescue service in KPK along the lines of 1122(by pervaiz ilahi not SS)



There is a 1122 service in KPK, or rather Peshawar.

I agree that it should be extended though province wide.


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> There is a 1122 service in KPK, or rather Peshawar.
> 
> I agree that it should be extended though province wide.



Every Constituency should have a Health Complex providing all the facilities. the DHO system is too lame and too british..


----------



## Edevelop

You have to give credit to Shahbaz Sharif. His developments in Punjab has set a tone of competition in other provinces. Its hard to believe but even Qaim Ali Shah is starting to work efficiently.


----------



## Leader

cb4 said:


> You have to give credit to Shahbaz Sharif. His developments in Punjab has set a tone of competition in other provinces. Its hard to believe but even Qaim Ali Shah is starting to work efficiently.



yeh yeh....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Leader said:


> yeh yeh....



Keep crying for 5 years. Maybe even for 5 more as there is no guarantee for PTI in 2018 elections

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

cb4 said:


> Keep crying for 5 years. Maybe even for 5 more as there is no guarantee in 2018 elections



.......


----------



## Jazzbot

cb4 said:


> You have to give credit to Shahbaz Sharif. His developments in Punjab has set a tone of competition in other provinces. Its hard to believe but even Qaim Ali Shah is starting to work efficiently.



Which developments in Punjab, tell me what developments he did in health care, law and order, lower / primary/ secondary / higher education, child labor, women empowerment, real estate, information technology, technical education, employment, pharmaceutical, home industries, self employment, agricultural development and other primary fields of life? 

And please, reply to each of above specifically..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Which developments in Punjab, tell me what developments he did in health care, law and order, lower / primary/ secondary / higher education, child labor, women empowerment, real estate, information technology, technical education, employment, pharmaceutical, home industries, self employment, agricultural development and other primary fields of life?
> 
> And please, reply to each of above specifically..


I have specifically posted the previous budget allocation of Punjab Govt in PML-N Political Desk thread. You cab easily compare them with the spending done in KPK previously and around this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Jazzbot said:


> Which developments in Punjab, tell me what developments he did in health care, law and order, lower / primary/ secondary / higher education, child labor, women empowerment, real estate, information technology, technical education, employment, pharmaceutical, home industries, self employment, agricultural development and other primary fields of life?
> 
> And please, reply to each of above specifically..



http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/234630-development-punjab-pml-n.html


----------



## Jazzbot

cb4 said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/234630-development-punjab-pml-n.html



I've followed that thread since it was started, all things mentioned there are mostly hardware / infrastructure. My question was regarding systems. What SS has done to improve basic Health Care facilities in Punjab, Gyni centers, emergency centers etc? What has been done to ensure maximum number of children going school for primary education, what's been done to reduce child labor? Same goes for rest of the things I've mentioned above?


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> I've followed that thread since it was started, all things mentioned there are mostly hardware / infrastructure. My question was regarding systems. What SS has done to improve basic Health Care facilities in Punjab, Gyni centers, emergency centers etc? What has been done to ensure maximum number of children going school for primary education, what's been done to reduce child labor? Same goes for rest of the things I've mentioned above?



no need to waste energy with infected specie, 

here is something related to the thread, we might like to plan for? 

Swat summer festival to revive tourism and give a message of peace > Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf > Insaf News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Interesting development


----------



## Jango

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10151689094251672

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

K-P Budget: CM secretariat to get 80% spending cut
LAHORE: 
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Chief Minister Pervaiz Khattak has said the allocations for the chief minister&#8217;s secretariat will be slashed by 80% in the budget for 2013/14 to adopt austerity in the real sense.
Khattak was talking to media after holding a meeting with Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf chief Imran Khan.
He said that his cabinet would be according to the constitution which allows 15 provincial ministers and five advisers.
&#8220;There would be no flag on minister&#8217;s vehicles, no protocol, police security and no overspending. We believe in Allah and have no fear of any security threat. The Almighty will guard us.&#8221;
On drone attacks, Khattak said the K-P government would stand with the federal government if it announced it would stop drones.
Published in The Express Tribune, June 9th, 2013.
K-P Budget: CM secretariat to get 80% spending cut &#8211; The Express Tribune
interestingly news related to KPK is generated from Lahore.


----------



## Tiger Awan

Naya KPK CM was once again Lahore to meet IK


Capital shift karalo Lahore mien

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tayyab1796

Tiger Awan said:


> Naya KPK CM was once again Lahore to meet IK
> 
> 
> Capital shift karalo Lahore mien


I think its a good sign ... people were mature enough to vote for Federal parties rather then regional parties like ANP. We have a CM who takes direction from Lahore and we have people in Lahore (PTI lovers like me) who keep an eye on what the Govt does in KPK ... we r basically helping each other out ...true brotherhood manifested.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

Tayyab1796 said:


> I think its a good sign ... people were mature enough to vote for Federal parties rather then regional parties like ANP. We have a CM who takes direction from Lahore and we have people in Lahore (PTI lovers like me) who keep an eye on what the Govt does in KPK ... we r basically helping each other out ...true brotherhood manifested.



I am talking about CM frequent visits to Lahore to meet IK. Its his second in 8 days while he has not yet announced his cabinet. What are the priorities of this CM???


----------



## Pandora

Tiger Awan said:


> I am talking about CM frequent visits to Lahore to meet IK. Its his second in 8 days while he has not yet announced his cabinet. What are the priorities of this CM???



IK is currently on bed and he needs to be updated regarding party decision. Don't know why you are making such a fuss about it as he needs to consult regarding his new cabinet. He travelled on his own expenses and in his own car unlike nawaz sharif who travelled from Islamabad to lahore on a state owned jet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

smuhs1 said:


> IK is currently on bed and he needs to be updated regarding party decision. Don't know why you are making such a fuss about it as he needs to consult regarding his new cabinet. He travelled on his own expenses and in his own car unlike nawaz sharif who travelled from Islamabad to lahore on a state owned jet.



U dont know whether he paid for his visit or not so better not talk about NS


and why face to face ??? mobile call not enough??? what's so special about going in person twice ???


----------



## Pandora

Tiger Awan said:


> U dont know whether he paid for his visit or not so better not talk about NS
> 
> 
> and why face to face ??? mobile call not enough??? what's so special about going in person twice ???



I saw the news. NS walked out of a jet with governmental tag on it so i don't think so. NS even kept protocol of a PM even when he was out of power so i guess old habits die hard. KPK CM is not making a house call so yes a personal visit is necessary. Again for a while now you are making fuss over useless stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

smuhs1 said:


> I saw the news. NS walked out of a jet with governmental tag on it so i don't think so. NS even kept protocol of a PM even when he was out of power so i guess old habits die hard. KPK CM is not making a house call so yes a personal visit is necessary. Again for a while now you are making fuss over useless stuff.



Old habits of NS include paying all his PM staff and paying all the expense of his travels 


Personal visits for what reason ??? Whats so important going on in KPK ???


----------



## SBD-3

smuhs1 said:


> IK is currently on bed and he needs to be updated regarding party decision. Don't know why you are making such a fuss about it as he needs to consult regarding his new cabinet. He travelled on his own expenses and in his own car unlike nawaz sharif who travelled from Islamabad to lahore on a state owned jet.


There are things called, video conferencing, mobile, telephone, skpye etc etc. Agar Prevaiz Khattak sahib Lahore kay duray he kartay rahain gay to KPK main govt kon chalai ga? I mean seriously, PTI-KPK chapter should frame its strategies independently, though consultation is helpful but such a high frequency sends a bad political signal as if PTI-KPK is fully dependent upon the central leadership.


----------



## Pandora

Tiger Awan said:


> Old habits of NS include paying all his PM staff and paying all the expense of his travels
> 
> 
> *Personal visits for what reason *??? Whats so important going on in KPK ???



NS never paid his expenses before and he won't be doing that anytime soon or ever. 

For what reason Shahbaz sharif went all the way to Baluchistan. Obviously political reasons. Can't believe you are fussing over his visit to punjab. How the mighty have fallen.



hasnain0099 said:


> There are things called, video conferencing, mobile, telephone, skpye etc etc. Agar Prevaiz Khattak sahib Lahore kay duray he kartay rahain gay to KPK main govt kon chalai ga? I mean seriously, PTI-KPK chapter should frame its strategies independently, though consultation is helpful but such a high frequency sends a bad political signal as if PTI-KPK is fully dependent upon the central leadership.



How the hell 2 visits make up a high frequency. Talk to me if he makes 5 to 6 visits then i will going to call them frequent. For all you know he might have came to check up on IK. As i said earlier just a waste of discussion.


----------



## Leader

difference between Naya KPK and purana Punjab !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11

Leader said:


> difference between Naya KPK and purana Punjab !!



mashallah, now @hasnain0099 tell me justification of this haraam khori happening in raiwind? on the expense of our hard earned money please


----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> difference between Naya KPK and purana Punjab !!





> Nawaz is also expected to review the expenses incurred on the pre-oath taking renovations of Prime Minister House, which was made more luxurious with renewal of the meeting halls, accommodation rooms and the reshuffling of the kitchen staff.



Charity begins at home: PM shelves frivolous spending &#8211; The Express Tribune



smuhs1 said:


> NS never paid his expenses before and he won't be doing that anytime soon or ever.
> 
> For what reason Shahbaz sharif went all the way to Baluchistan. Obviously political reasons. Can't believe you are fussing over his visit to punjab. How the mighty have fallen.
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell 2 visits make up a high frequency. Talk to me if he makes 5 to 6 visits then i will going to call them frequent. For all you know he might have came to check up on IK. As i said earlier just a waste of discussion.



SS went there before becoming CM. Khatak is CM and visiting Lahore for Political reasons. There is a difference


( and dont get so frustrated on criticism. abhi to hakomat pori tarah sey start bhi nahi hoye. Agey agey dekheye hota hai kiya lol)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

Tiger Awan said:


> Charity begins at home: PM shelves frivolous spending &#8211; The Express Tribune
> 
> 
> 
> SS went there before becoming CM. Khatak is CM and visiting Lahore for Political reasons. There is a difference
> 
> 
> ( and dont get so frustrated on criticism. abhi to hakomat pori tarah sey start bhi nahi hoye. Agey agey dekheye hota hai kiya lol)



I like constructive criticism. Just don't want to waste my time over discussing why KPK CM paid whole 2 visits to IK.


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## SBD-3

W.11 said:


> mashallah, now @hasnain0099 tell me justification of this haraam khori happening in raiwind? on the expense of our hard earned money please


Woh tender to anay do meray dost. Duniya news key he rauf kalasra sahib nay sasti roti main currption key daway kiyay thay aur baad main gum ho gay thay. The news doesn't say anywhere that the tender is for PM's house. Even the news says,"nazaray dikhanay kay liya'. I feel PTI and MQMiets are trying desperately to find anything which can be manipulated against PML-N.
P:S.Wysy bhee tum log muft main har cheez main jump kar jatay ho. Na koe tumhain na tumhari jamat ko poch raha hay aaj kaal.


----------



## W.11

hasnain0099 said:


> Woh tender to anay do meray dost. Duniya news key he rauf kalasra sahib nay sasti roti main currption key daway kiyay thay aur baad main gum ho gay thay. The news doesn't say anywhere that the tender is for PM's house. Even the news says,"nazaray dikhanay kay liya'. I feel PTI and MQMiets are trying desperately to find anything which can be manipulated against PML-N.
> P:S.Wysy bhee tum log muft main har cheez main jump kar jatay ho. Na koe tumhain na tumhari jamat ko poch raha hay aaj kaal.



bhai MQM ko koi na puche magar kia aap ko bura lag gya ke aap ke party ke haraam khoron ko expose kerna, bhai Tax to hum MQM ko nahi dete na, humara tax tu tumhare haraam khron ko jaa rahe hain?

hum ko tax maaf kerdo ager hume apne tax ke paise peh haraam khori peh bolne ka bhi haq nahi he?



cb4 said:


>



says the guy who nominates maria memon and other dozens of musharraf and PPP lotas as MNAs and MPAs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

W.11 said:


> bhai MQM ko koi na puche magar kia aap ko bura lag gya ke aap ke party ke haraam khoron ko expose kerna, bhai Tax to hum MQM ko nahi dete na, humara tax tu tumhare haraam khron ko jaa rahe hain?


issi liya kaha tha pehlay news gor se parh lo aur phir batao kay yeh 1)PM house par spend ho raha hay 2) Nawaz sharif ki marzi se spend ho raha hay. Pehlay parh lo aur mughy woh line batado jis main in dono main se kuch likha ho. Main nay sari news 2 bar parh li hay



> hum ko tax maaf kerdo ager hume apne tax ke paise peh haraam khori peh bolne ka bhi haq nahi he?


MQM aur tax?  tum log bhattay shattay ke baat kia karo word tax tumhari party kay munh se acha nahi lagta


----------



## W.11

hasnain0099 said:


> MQM aur tax?  tum log bhattay shattay ke baat kia karo word tax tumhari party kay munh se acha nahi lagta



beta aise immature baatain yahan na kya karo, pindu se thoda level upar kero 

waise bhatte ke baatain tumhare mun se ache nahi lagte 






jis tarha chore ke bijle tumhare mun se ache nahi lagte


----------



## W.11

hasnain0099 said:


> issi liya kaha tha pehlay news gor se parh lo aur phir batao kay yeh 1)PM house par spend ho raha hay 2) Nawaz sharif ki marzi se spend ho raha hay. Pehlay parh lo aur mughy woh line batado jis main in dono main se kuch likha ho. Main nay sari news 2 bar parh li hayf



PM ke marzi se nahi kharch ho rahe, to kis ke marzi se ho rahe hain?


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> Charity begins at home: PM shelves frivolous spending  The Express Tribune



is that a justification on why money is being wasted ? come on you can learn better, after all you can speak english !!


----------



## SBD-3

W.11 said:


> beta aise immature baatain yahan na kya karo, pindu se thoda level upar kero
> 
> waise bhatte ke baatain tumhare mun se ache nahi lagte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jis tarha chore ke bijle tumhare mun se ache nahi lagte



woh kaya kehtay hain "mulla ke dorh masjid tak". MQM aur bhatta is like life and soul. And yes grow up and start putting something concrete except youtube videos. Youtube par to Kamran Madhuri,Saulat Mirza aur Ajmal pahari key interviews bhee paray huay hain. Bahtta mafia zindabad!!



W.11 said:


> PM ke marzi se nahi kharch ho rahe, to kis ke marzi se ho rahe hain?


Meray question ka reply nahi hay yeh. News to parhlo baba pehlay then reply to my question.



Leader said:


> is that a justification on why money is being wasted ? come on you can learn better, after all you can speak english !!


.................s


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Murad Saeed in action.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jango

He is the guy who came in that Hamid Mir show right?

Good to see the people-MNA contact, most of these MNA's get lost after being elected or start living like royalty!

These sort of meetings in the streets and corner shops allow him to get the ground reality, see first hand the problems of the people, the broken telephone line, the overflowing sewage etc.

*And please note, this isn't a PTI vs PML thread or anything like that, so keep on topic. You may criticize some project here, but do not start a vs war.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> is that a justification on why money is being wasted ? come on you can learn better, after all you can speak english !!



I am just saying wait before its spent bcz NS is going to revise all such activities.


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> I am just saying wait before its spent bcz NS is going to revise all such activities.



apparently he isnt. cannot you see the beautification of prime minister house etc tender?


----------



## Jango

I would have preferred if PTI kept the Health, Education, Interior and Infrastructure/Public works...baki ki khair hai.

But oh well, JI can be trusted with the Health ministry...keeping education was a must for PTI.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haviZsultan

I am glad PTI won in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa even though I expected and wanted them to win from Punjab and Balochistan as well. PTI is the only party right now that can change the destiny of Pakistan forever. Khyber Pakhtunkhwa should become a model province of Pakistan under the leadership of Imran Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> apparently he isnt. cannot you see the beautification of prime minister house etc tender?



*yawn* *kids getting over excited*

https://www.facebook.com/Sharif.Shehbaz/posts/549775418394402



> Era of PMLN, Era of Good Governance has begun...as promised !!!
> 
> On orders of the Prime Minister, Mian Muhammad Nawaz Sharif, Capital Development Authority (CDA) has cancelled the tender advertised for renovation & beautification of roads around the Prime Minister's House.
> 
> (Admin)


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> *yawn* *kids getting over excited*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Sharif.Shehbaz/posts/549775418394402



hope its true, and not the usual lies of nawaz sharif.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> hope its true, and not the usual lies of nawaz sharif.



 so much negativity just like a bad loser


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> so much negativity just like a bad loser



sach hai bhai, tum mien bolnay ki himat nahi hai bas... or na hi sach sunay ka hosla...

mien prime minister house nahi jao ga, or phir apna palace bhi prime minister camp declare kerwa liya !!


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

W.11 said:


> PM ke marzi se nahi kharch ho rahe, to kis ke marzi se ho rahe hain?



nhie bhie ..zabardasti se ush ko PM house mei kidnap kar k rakhna ha ..1200 guard ush k nhie hain ..woh tu army ne nazar rakhnay k leya rakhay hain ... bussiness tu ap ko pata ha k bahir chalay gaye hain ..tu tax kesay banay ga


----------



## Jzaib

Pakistani nation you have been fooled again ..... But i guess ap ko shauq ha zalim honay ka 

"Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me"

asif | Tune.pk


----------



## Saifullah Sani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Saifullah Sani said:


>


60 days left guys, do something.


----------



## Jango

Saifullah Sani said:


>



What does the last line mean?

Federal government gives the names of the Chief Secretary?


----------



## ice_man

12 days have passed & even the KPK ministries haven't been finalized!!!! what is going on why the bloody delay!


----------



## SBD-3

ice_man said:


> 12 days have passed & even the KPK ministries haven't been finalized!!!! what is going on why the bloody delay!


Eithadiyon ke barkatain....


----------



## Jango

ice_man said:


> 12 days have passed & even the KPK ministries haven't been finalized!!!! what is going on why the bloody delay!



Ministries have been finalized except a couple. This week they will take oath probably.


----------



## SBD-3

JI is vacating education ministry. Deadlock resolved, But what is still unclear is that what have they gained in return?


----------



## SEAL

hasnain0099 said:


> JI is vacating education ministry. Deadlock resolved, But what is still unclear is that what have they gained in return?



Saw on Capital Tv JI is getting Ministry of Local Government which is also very important from PTI point of view.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

SEAL said:


> Saw on Capital Tv JI is getting Ministry of Local Government which is also very important from PTI point of view.


I knew they were not throwing education ministry away cheap. This might prove politically more benificial since they would be able to control the local bodies system and geographic allocation (If it is erected of course). JI is smart anyways....


----------



## Xeric

Leader said:


> good initiative,
> 
> 
> how about ordering the military to get out of Swat where they are establishing cantonment on people's property in the name of security, especially in Kalaam where they are now occupying the meadows area for their families and built houses for themselves, permanently occupying it?
> 
> 
> Also need to kick out army from Swat and other areas in this tenure:


How about we kick the police and their stations out too, who needs beaucracy and govt insititutes when we can hand back Swat to those who ran its affairs according to text book 'shariate'?

We lost 100s of lives, both unifroms and civies to regain Swat and provide it with business once again, and here we have someone who still has the cheeks to sympathize with kharjis? Why dont we just kick you out of here insted?!

P.S. Another Swat Mela is being organaized there and i am sure the same civilians who 'abuses' the Army for what it had done to Swat will participate in it in crowds.


----------



## BATMAN

Now after 5 years of PTI rule, it will be impossible to gain control and peace in NWFP.

Various new armies will be built and various conflicts will be raised and gang wars will start.

There is no other point in removing the check posts.

Pakistan is slowly but steadily being nudged to collapse.

N.Sharif will spear head the economic collapse and the PTI will spear head the divide and terrorism.


----------



## Tiger Awan

Saifullah Sani said:


>



31 May to June 11 : 12 days and still no cabinet announced


and corruption was to end in 19 days


----------



## Jango

Cabinet to take oath on Thursday.

Edu to go to PTI, so is Health.

Baldiyati Wazarat to go to JI, what is the English equivalent of it? Infrastructure?


----------



## Jango




----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> Cabinet to take oath on Thursday.
> 
> Edu to go to PTI, so is Health.
> 
> Baldiyati Wazarat to go to JI, what is the English equivalent of it? Infrastructure?


Ministry of Local/ District boides


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> Ministry of Local/ District boides



So if the Local Body system comes, then JI would get their ministry or the ministry would be abolished?


----------



## Jango

PESHAWAR: The dispute between the ruling Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf and its coalition partner in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Jamaat-i-Islami, over cabinet portfolios in the province ended on Tuesday when the latter withdrew its &#8216;claim&#8217; on the education ministry.

&#8220;At PTI chairman Imran Khan&#8217;s request, we have decided to let his party lead the education department in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa,&#8221; JI leader and provincial finance minister Sirajul Haq told a news conference here.

*Flanked by PTI provincial general secretary Shaukat Ali Yousafzai, Mr Haq said JI would have three ministries, including those of local government, Zakat and Usher, and religious affairs in the province.*

Initially, the PTI leadership had agreed to give the education ministry in the next coalition government to JI but later changed its stand saying education and health care are on the party&#8217;s priority list and therefore, it should be allowed to implement its programme by holding the two ministries.

The JI leader said his party had never sought the education department from PTI but it was the latter&#8217;s leadership, which had decided about it in previous meetings.

&#8220;We have sent a proposal to the chief minister to form a consultative commission to review changes made to curriculum during the last Awami National Party-led government,&#8221; he said.

He said the commission should have representatives of all partners of the ruling coalition.

Mr Haq said his party had declined the PTI offer to get the communication and works ministry as it didn&#8217;t have experts in the area.

*&#8220;Our party had also asked PTI to establish universities in Buner and Upper Dir districts and a medical college in Lower Dir district,&#8221; he said.*

The JI leader said his party had asked PTI to take it on board about the future amendments to curriculum and other policy matters regarding education.

Regarding the US drone strikes in Fata, he said the provincial government would support policy of the federal government meant to check illegal attacks.

On the occasion, Shaukat Yousafzai of PTI said a 12-member cabinet would take the oath on next Thursday.

He said prior to that, meetings would be held other coalition parties to sort out the matter and that there was no differences over ministries within PTI.

Mr Yousafzai said PTI had requested JI to leave the education ministry to it as it had experience and expertise to efficiently run the ministry and thus, benefiting the people of the province. He said the new government would fulfil its reform agenda in collaboration with coalition partners.

The PTI leader said all coalition parties were in agreement to resolve the people&#8217;s problems. He said representatives of the government would meet the speaker of the provincial assembly on Wednesday to finalise a date for the budget session.

KP education ministry issue: JI gives in to Imran?s ?request? - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> So if the Local Body system comes, then JI would get their ministry or the ministry would be abolished?


Ney, like I said before JI has traded a jem against Education. While ministry of education was critical for ideological benifits. Min local bodies is crucial for political benefits and geographical allocation of development funds. Don't consider JI to be a fool to trade Education with a useless/temporary ministry.


----------



## Tiger Awan

Front Page peshawar June 12 2013 141652


----------



## Leader

Xeric said:


> How about we kick the police and their stations out too, who needs beaucracy and govt insititutes when we can hand back Swat to those who ran its affairs according to text book 'shariate'?
> 
> We lost 100s of lives, both unifroms and civies to regain Swat and provide it with business once again, and here we have someone who still has the cheeks to sympathize with kharjis? *Why dont we just kick you out of here insted?!*
> 
> P.S. Another Swat Mela is being organaized there and i am sure the same civilians who 'abuses' the Army for what it had done to Swat will participate in it in crowds.



hush.......


----------



## saiyan0321

i am glad they retook the education ministry but it again came at a large price of sacrificing the local bodies ministry. we really needed a major majority over there but we have to be content with what we got. how long before they take the oath.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## johndavid1122

hi all i want imran khan do many positive work in kpk because Punjabi people learn what's do mistake in election 2013

i love Imran Khan he my best leader

i am my friends try to won imran khan but................................................... any body know means dots.

TC


----------



## SBD-3

KPK cabinet took oath today, Ministeries not finalized yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> KPK cabinet took oath today, Ministeries not finalized yet.



A fair few are finalized, like Shaukat Yousufzai for info, Atif Khan has been given a ministry as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

12-member KP cabinet sworn in

Twelve-member Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) cabinet on Thursday was sworn in took oath of its office.


----------



## Spring Onion

women ministry has been separated  

education ministry will also be headed by PTI


----------



## Jango

Spring Onion said:


> women ministry has been separated
> 
> education ministry will also be headed by PTI



Separated meaning?

It is retained as a ministry?


----------



## Spring Onion

nuclearpak said:


> Separated meaning?
> 
> It is retained as a ministry?



Yes. yesterday after dawn broke the story that there under PTI there would be no women ministry as it was being merged with Zakat and usher (we debated it yesterday), it was decided that it would remain as women development separate ministry.

(hope they wont reverse it again)


----------



## Leader

Spring Onion said:


> Yes. yesterday after dawn broke the story that there under PTI there would be no women ministry as it was being merged with Zakat and usher (we debated it yesterday), it was decided that it would remain as women development separate ministry.
> 
> (hope they wont reverse it again)



I am sorry, I still didnt get what you are saying?


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> I am sorry, I still didnt get what you are saying?



Bhai, in short...the reports yesterday were that there would be no Women development ministry and nooners made a great ruckus about it, but today no such thing has occurred and Womens development ministry will be there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

"KPK Gov Decided Not to Impose Any New Tax " KPK Finance Minister Siraj ul Haq - A Pakistani

Good step to finish the laptop scheme.

It is much better to create IT labs in schools and colleges instead of giving children laptops to watch movies on!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

nuclearpak said:


> "KPK Gov Decided Not to Impose Any New Tax " KPK Finance Minister Siraj ul Haq - A Pakistani
> 
> Good step to finish the laptop scheme.
> 
> It is much better to create IT labs in schools and colleges instead of giving children laptops to watch movies on!



what about afghan supply tax?


----------



## Jango

W.11 said:


> what about afghan supply tax?



Yeah what about it?


----------



## Bratva

W.11 said:


> what about afghan supply tax?



Federal kai zumray mai ata hai.


----------



## W.11

mafiya said:


> Federal kai zumray mai ata hai.



yaar kal he to news me suna tha k KPK government tax levy ker rahe he

tum log bhi bongi bharken maarte rehte ho self fake praise ke lye


----------



## Bratva

W.11 said:


> yaar kal he to news me suna tha k KPK government tax levy ker rahe he
> 
> tum log bhi bongi bharken maarte rehte ho self fake praise ke lye



Could you post that news? So i better understand the background


----------



## W.11

mafiya said:


> Could you post that news? So i better understand the background



http://www.defence.pk/forums/econom...recommends-taxes-goods-going-afghanistan.html


----------



## Bratva

W.11 said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/econom...recommends-taxes-goods-going-afghanistan.html




Hmmm,, @hasnain0099 did this tax need Federal nod due to afghan transit agreement or KPK provincial gov can take a stand alone decision on this matter ?


----------



## W.11

mafiya said:


> Hmmm,, @hasnain0099 did this tax need Federal nod due to afghan transit agreement or KPK provincial gov can take a stand alone decision on this matter ?



if it needs federal nod than its not provincial revenue, its the federal revenue?


----------



## Bratva

W.11 said:


> if it needs federal nod than its not provincial revenue, its the federal revenue?



that's why i'm confused, because, Afghan transit trade is a federal agreement signed b/w two independent federal entities, no where provincial gov of KPK was involved, so how come they claim the tax on a federal domain or is it a provincial domain as well ? 

Isn't afghan transit trade is just like NATO supply route, federal collecting revenue of nato supply route instead of KPK


----------



## SBD-3

Spring Onion said:


> Yes. yesterday after dawn broke the story that there under PTI there would be no women ministry as it was being merged with Zakat and usher (we debated it yesterday), it was decided that it would remain as women development separate ministry.
> 
> (hope they wont reverse it again)


18th Amendment caps the cabinet size to 11% of the total membership of underlying assembly or 15 (whichever is higher). So PTI doesn't have much room to maneuver and create new ministries.



mafiya said:


> Hmmm,, @hasnain0099 did this tax need Federal nod due to afghan transit agreement or KPK provincial gov can take a stand alone decision on this matter ?


I don't know. But the trade is carried out under an agreement between Pakistan and Afghanistan. If this agreement is made public, then probably one can have a better assessment.


----------



## AstanoshKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseer

Kill the terrorists, instead of going to bed with them


----------



## Al Bhatti

June 15, 2013






The UAE&#8217;s Pakistan Assistance Programme is distributing 30,000 bags to students in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province as part of a programme to support education in the country.



30,000 school bags for pupils in Pakistan

The initiative will assist 30,000 schoolchildren in 25 cities and towns of Swat

The UAE Pakistan Assistance Programme (PAP) is distributing 30,000 school bags to poor, needy and orphan students in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province as part of its second phase of the school bag initiative, being implemented under the instructions of President His Highness Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan to support education in Pakistan.

Abdullah Al Gafli, Director of PAP, said the school bag initiative will assist 30,000 male and female students in 25 cities and towns of the province.

He said the school aid programme is part of the UAE&#8217;s efforts to assist students of low-income families to pursue learning.

The initiative, he stressed, aims at easing the financial burden with regard to education, noting that many poor parents were reluctant to send their children to school because they could not afford the fees.

He added that the water-proof bag was specially tailored to last for more than three years and contains all the basic stationery the student will need.

He said the programme is being carried out for the second year running, building on the positive response the first phase generated.

A survey of educators showed that the percentage of attendance had increased remarkably and students maintained high morale.

The PAP&#8217;s education initiative will build 53 schools and colleges along with technological and technical institutes, all fully equipped with modern learning facilities. Last year, Al Gafli said, 48 educational institutions were completed and received students.

He said the PAP has made a qualitative leap in the educational sector in the targeted regions, opening up new opportunities for building

professional and career capacities and helping those beneficiaries to help in economic and social development.

Indirectly, he said, the PAP empowers students to serve themselves, their family, and the community, thus contributing to reducing unemployment and eliminating poverty.

30,000 school bags for pupils in Pakistan | GulfNews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Jun 16, 2013 

More Pakistani children can now go to school, thanks to UAE initiative

Needy and orphaned students in Pakistan are being given 30,000 schoolbags by the UAE Pakistan Assistance Programme.

The initiative, ordered by the President, Sheikh Khalifa, to support education in the country, will provide bags to boys and girls in 25 cities and towns in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.

Abdullah Al Ghafli, the programme's director, said the initiative was part of the UAE's efforts to assist students from low-income families in pursuing their studies.

Many parents in the province, he said, were otherwise reluctant to send their children to school because of the costs involved.

He said the waterproof bags were designed to last for more than three years and each one contained basic stationery.

Mr Al Ghafli said this was the second year of the initiative and he hoped to build on the success of the first year, which had generated a positive response.

A survey showed student attendance had increased since the initiative began and that morale had been bolstered.

The Pakistan Assistance Programme is also building 53 modern schools, colleges and technical institutes.

Last year, said Mr Al Ghafli, 48 educational institutions were completed and began accepting students. He said the programme had made a qualitative leap in the educational sector.

More Pakistani children can now go to school, thanks to UAE initiative - The National

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

&#8220;Free Cancer Treatment in KPK &#8220; | Geo Tau Aisay Pakistan


----------



## Jango

I am more interested in the bottom line...2 packages for Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

nuclearpak said:


> I am more interested in the bottom line...2 packages for Peshawar.



latest news is that health and education budget would be increased by 8 % and government employees salaries would increase by 15 % @Leader @Aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

nuclearpak said:


> I am more interested in the bottom line...2 packages for Peshawar.



Yup... this is something the CM is worried about too. The Capital City needs a complete overhaul and a hefty amount has been reserved for that purpose. Even Fin. Minister said; we'll be making Peshawar a model city. Let's see how it goes.

The Load-shedding has been phenomenally decreased here. In cities it's 1hr after every 3hrs while in Villages where most of the stealing takes place... it's 1hr after every hr. How's the situation elsewhere?


----------



## Jango

AstanoshKhan said:


> The Load-shedding has been phenomenally decreased here. In cities it's 1hr after every 3hrs while in Villages where most of the stealing takes place... it's 1hr after every hr. How's the situation elsewhere?



Maybe KPK govt taking a strict stance (improbable) or the federal doing something with the DISCO and GENCOs?

BTW, yesterday there was 15 hours consecutive no electricity in Askari Lahore. Almost the same in Defence as well (near LUMS).


----------



## AstanoshKhan

nuclearpak said:


> Maybe KPK govt taking a strict stance (improbable) or the federal doing something with the DISCO and GENCOs?
> 
> BTW, yesterday there was 15 hours consecutive no electricity in Askari Lahore. Almost the same in Defence as well (near LUMS).



The CM have taken the issue of load-shedding (L.S) with PESCO Chief, ACs very seriously... This I think has got something to do with relatively less LS during the past week.





(The one to the ext-right is our MNA... a very humble and simple man.)

15-hrs LS could've been due a fault or something...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

nuclearpak said:


> Maybe KPK govt taking a strict stance (improbable) or the federal doing something with the DISCO and GENCOs?
> 
> BTW, yesterday there was 15 hours consecutive no electricity in Askari Lahore. Almost the same in Defence as well (near LUMS).



I don't know about that but load shedding has reduced in majority off pakistan nawaz government is working hard I think and also kpk guys


----------



## SEAL

AstanoshKhan said:


> The CM have taken the issue of load-shedding (L.S) with PESCO Chief, ACs very seriously... This I think has got something to do with relatively less LS during the past week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The one to the ext-right is our MNA... a very humble and simple man.)
> 
> 15-hrs LS could've been due a fault or something...



I heard now a days some areas of Pesh facing 18-20 hours of load shedding is that true?


----------



## SEAL

Thousands of people have been effected by floods in KPK, i don't know its true or not but few minz ago Dawn news gave figure of 10 lakh, media was giving warning from last 3 days its a criminal negligence of PTI Government.


----------



## Jango

SEAL said:


> Thousands of people have been effected by floods in KPK, i don't know its true or not but few minz ago Dawn news gave figure of 10 lakh, media was giving warning from last 3 days its a criminal negligence of PTI Government.



How so?

Measures for preventing floods have to be taken months in advance. PTI government was there only for days and even then they took measures, I was seeing on Express that KPK govt had dispatched teams with required equipment to Nowshera, Swat and other area. Army has also been assisting in Swat. A total of 8 teams have been dispatched if I remember correctly.



AstanoshKhan said:


> The CM have taken the issue of load-shedding (L.S) with PESCO Chief, ACs very seriously... This I think has got something to do with relatively less LS during the past week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The one to the ext-right is our MNA... a very humble and simple man.)
> 
> 15-hrs LS could've been due a fault or something...



Good to know that he is taking it seriously, let's hope they make some power generation units as well. 

Another thing to note is the simplicity. Don't want to start a comparison thing, but compare this with PML or Shahbaz Sharif and you get your answer.


----------



## Leader

@AstanoshKhan yar I heard that kala baba (something like that) of Sherpao group has been given forest ministry and he himself is a don of timber mafia?

is it true?
@Spring Onion ?


----------



## Edevelop

@Leader @Jazzbot @AstanoshKhan
Here is your Naya KPK












*Swat river floodwaters do more damage at Fiza Ghat*







*Kabul River floods Nowshera, red alert issued*






*River rage: Ayub Bridge washed away, 700,000 people stranded *


----------



## SEAL

Leader said:


> @AstanoshKhan yar I heard that kala baba (something like that) of Sherpao group has been given forest ministry and he himself is a don of timber mafia?
> 
> is it true?
> @Spring Onion ?



Not baba haji Ibrar Urf "Kala Bala" is known land grabber and murderer 50 FIR's on him(heard it by source not confirm) his main supporter is Liaq khan(part of timber mafia) and brother of Azam Swati so you can't just say he is sherpao group. He got indirect support of PTI.


----------



## SEAL

@cb4

They are more worried about water in the streets of lahore to mock PML-N they don't know about KPK 10lac people have been affected by floods. Lets see how Imran khan and his CM help displaced people and this flood situation is before monsoon, May Allah save us from floods this time.


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


> *Kabul River floods Nowshera, red alert issued*



Who issued the 'red alert'? The government right?

Is tarah pictures lagana bara asaan kaam hai...you want me to start posting pics of children with khasra? Or maybe the MPA who has abused a bus conductor just now? 

FYI, KPK govt has sent 8 teams to different locations with equipment to help the affected and reduce damages. Army is also there. 

Note: You guys always said that PTI propaganda is all over the net and it is PTI which does abusing, looks like the shoe is on the other foot now huh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

nuclearpak said:


> Who issued the 'red alert'? The government right?
> 
> Is tarah pictures lagana bara asaan kaam hai...you want me to start posting pics of children with khasra? Or maybe the MPA who has abused a bus conductor just now?
> 
> FYI, KPK govt has sent 8 teams to different locations with equipment to help the affected and reduce damages. Army is also there.
> 
> Note: You guys always said that PTI propaganda is all over the net and it is PTI which does abusing, looks like the shoe is on the other foot now huh?



Why no red alert issued for Polio Workers ?


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


> Why no red alert issued for Polio Workers ?



Do you even know what a red alert means?

It is just a phrase that is thrown around the media...

Coming to the polio case, I saw on TV that some action was taken by KPK police and 4 people were arrested, security was increased etc. 

BTW, you completely ignored my post and changed the topic!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

nuclearpak said:


> Do you even know what a red alert means?
> 
> It is just a phrase that is thrown around the media...
> 
> Coming to the polio case, I saw on TV that some action was taken by KPK police and 4 people were arrested, security was increased etc.
> 
> BTW, you completely ignored my post and changed the topic!



Ignore what ?

Your people post most pics against PML-N. I don't know how you are mod. since you are a supporter of PTI yourself, you don't take action against people, especially Leader.


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


> Ignore what ?
> 
> Your people post most pics against PML-N. I don't know how you are mod. since you are a supporter of PTI yourself, you don't take action against people, especially Leader.



You got a problem with me being mod, take it up with the admins, not on this thread.

For the Leader issue, take it up in GHQ not this thread.

Again completely changing the topic. I wrote 4 lines before the last line as well!!!

As for the propaganda thing, all I meant to say was that both of the parties have stupid people like these coining abusive terms. PML and PTI. So shouldn't be throwing stones from a glass house.


----------



## Edevelop

nuclearpak said:


> FYI, KPK govt has sent 8 teams to different locations with equipment to help the affected and reduce damages. Army is also there.



Better thank Shahbaz Sharif for his services in the past 

726 Rescuers pass out from Emergency Services Academy

Senator Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Azam Khan Hoti thanked the Chief Minister Punjab Mian Shahbaz Sharif and people of Punjab for this kind gesture of brotherhood for giving opportunity to replicate international standard emergency services in other provinces of Pakistan

Hoti vows to expand Rescue-1122 services in Mardan

Hoti thanked the Chief Minister Punjab Shahbaz Sharif and Punjab government, saying that they supported Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government by giving training to the rescue staffers


----------



## Edevelop

SEAL said:


> @cb4
> 
> They are more worried about water in the streets of lahore to mock PML-N they don't know about KPK 10lac people have been affected by floods. Lets see how Imran khan and his CM help displaced people and this flood situation is before monsoon, May Allah save us from floods this time.



And they forgot about the 2010 floods in Punjab, where Mianwali District among many were effected. While Shahbaz Sharif was rescuing and rebuilding, Imran Khan and his so called inqalab team were sitting in Islamabad.


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


> And they forgot about the 2010 floods in Punjab, where Mianwali District among many were effected. While Shahbaz Sharif were rescuing and rebuilding, Imran Khan and his so called inqalab team were sitting in Islamabad.



ROFL...that's some great logic.

Imran Khan wasn't in government was he?


----------



## Jazzbot

@cb4 your frustration is evident at Lahore Metro bus and underpasses being heavily suffered due to rains and weak material scandals are surfacing all over, questioning good governance of your beloved so called Khadim-e-Aala..  

Man PML-N was in govt in punjab during past 5 years, so they are responsible for Lahore situation after recent rains, aren't they? A boundary wall fell due to rain in Mozang Lahore after rain due to bad material used during construction. The underpasses near Model Town got badly damaged again because of bad material being used. Metro Bus project's weak spots are clearly visible because the project was rushed and thus was badly executed.. All this was incompetence of N-League, they were calling Lahore as Paris.. 

On the other hand, in KPK PTI has just came to power for the first time, do you think they have magic wand sort of thing to make all the floods disappear and fix causes of flood in no time? For your info, natural disasters cannot be stopped, so asking Imran to stop flood is simply idiotic and only Patwaries can ask for such a bullsh!t.. You can only plan for such natural disasters and try to be prepared to keep the damage as low as possible. Since PTI was never in govt in KPK before, you cannot put the blame of destruction by this flood on PTI because previous govt's didn't do jack's sh!t about these things. PTI will and is however doing whatever it can to help the people who're suffering in these flooded areas.

Apne Punjabi Paris se 6 martaba hakoomat karne ke baad bi paani nikal nai skte aur chale hain PTI par tankeed karne. PTI got KPK govt for the first time, and merely few days have passed since their govt is formed there. Talk about punjab where N-League is ruling for 6th time..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


> Better thank Shahbaz Sharif for his services in the past
> 
> 726 Rescuers pass out from Emergency Services Academy
> 
> Senator Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Azam Khan Hoti thanked the Chief Minister Punjab Mian Shahbaz Sharif and people of Punjab for this kind gesture of brotherhood for giving opportunity to replicate international standard emergency services in other provinces of Pakistan
> 
> Hoti vows to expand Rescue-1122 services in Mardan
> 
> Hoti thanked the Chief Minister Punjab Shahbaz Sharif and Punjab government, saying that they supported Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government by giving training to the rescue staffers



Going by this logic, SHahbaz Sharif should thank Pervez Elahi!

And the teams that were sent weren't of 1122, they were an engineering team, with bulldozers and all.

*You have to start working months before to prevent a flood or a calamity like that. KPK govt hasn't even completed one month.*

Secondly as Jazzbot said, the effects of the hurried construction are starting to show, walls falling off, no drainage, faulty equipment, I also heard that the AC systems on the bus stations failed!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

nuclearpak said:


> ROFL...that's some great logic.
> 
> Imran Khan wasn't in government was he?



No he was not in government but he was sitting in Bani Gala Mansion in Islamabad. The point is Imran khan is widely respected in his hometown of Mianwalli and he did not go and help. They have been giving him votes and he is running away like a chicken. lol


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


> No he was not in government but he was sitting in Bani Gala Mansion in Islamabad. The point is Imran khan is widely respected in his hometown of Mianwalli and he did not go and help. They have been giving him votes and he is running away like a chicken. lol



Really? Is that the best you can come up with?

let's see, what help could he have done? 

Did he have any motor boats and trained rescuers? Nope

Did he have any helicopters? Nope

Did he have a humanitarian agency? Nope

Was he running a charity organization? Nope

So how could he have helped?

The people of Mianwali are very grateful of him either ways...they don't need N-league certificate!


----------



## Edevelop

nuclearpak said:


> Going by this logic, SHahbaz Sharif should thank Pervez Elahi!
> 
> And the teams that were sent weren't of 1122, they were an engineering team, with bulldozers and all.
> 
> *You have to start working months before to prevent a flood or a calamity like that. KPK govt hasn't even completed one month.*
> 
> Secondly as Jazzbot said, the effects of the hurried construction are starting to show, walls falling off, no drainage, faulty equipment, I also heard that the AC systems on the bus stations failed!



We thank Pervez Elahi however he did this in only 3 districts of Punjab. When Shahbaz Sharif came, he expanded it to 33 Districts ! And just to let you know, Ambulances are allowed to use the Metro Bus corridor in Lahore ! 

As far as ACs are concerned, it will be fixed without a single cost. We have a deal with the Turks for BOT (Build Operate Transfer). We built the infrastructure ourselves and they will supply us with the Buses

Let me recall Dengue Fever out break When the event first happened we went to Sri Lanaka and Thailand to ask for help. When Shahabaz Sharif eliminated Dengue in 1 year, those countries were shocked as they were unable to solve it in years. They asked us to dispatch this same team of ours to to their country. 

Today in Punjab, besides a Rescue helpline, there is a Health and Waste Management help line !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


> We thank Pervez Elahi however he did this in only 3 districts of Punjab. When Shahbaz Sharif came, he expanded it to 33 Districts ! And just to let you know, Ambulances are allowed to use the Metro Bus corridor in Lahore !
> 
> As far as ACs are concerned, it will be fixed without a single cost. We have a deal with the Turks for BOT (Build Operate Transfer). We built the infrastructure ourselves and they will supply us with the Buses
> 
> Let me recall Dengue Fever out break When the event first happened we went to Sri Lanaka and Thailand to ask for help. When Shahabaz Sharif eliminated Dengue in 1 year, those countries were shocked as they were unable to solve it in years. They asked us to dispatch this same team of ours to to their country.
> 
> Today in Punjab, besides a Rescue helpline, there is a Health and Waste Management help line !



Oh that's all nice and fancy...but instead of Punjab, please write Lahore or Central Punjab.

Main bhi idhar hi rehta hun, sab pata hai kaisay halat hain!


----------



## Edevelop

nuclearpak said:


> Really? Is that the best you can come up with?
> 
> let's see, what help could he have done?
> 
> Did he have any motor boats and trained rescuers? Nope
> 
> Did he have any helicopters? Nope
> 
> Did he have a humanitarian agency? Nope
> 
> Was he running a charity organization? Nope
> 
> So how could he have helped?
> 
> The people of Mianwali are very grateful of him either ways...they don't need N-league certificate!



He has a helicopter lol At least owned by Jhangeer Tareen. 

Where you can visit 5 cities in a day, and spend $ 6,000 / hour of a leased Aircraft for election campaign to win votes, why not spend the same to help save lives !

A couple of Ministers of N league rejected Benefits, and what is weird is that Imran Khan, as an opposiiton MNA is driving a Range Rover !


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


> He has a helicopter lol At least owned by Jhangeer Tareen.
> 
> Where you can visit 5 cities in a day, and spend $ 6,000 / hour of a leased Aircraft for election campaign to win votes, why not spend the same to help save lives !
> 
> A couple of Ministers of N league rejected Benefits, and what is weird is that Imran Khan, as an opposiiton MNA is driving a Range Rover !



Range Rover is not his. Nawaz Sharif jaisay gadha gari par move karta hai!!! Do I need to discuss his fleet of cars? 

Secondly, that helicopter is neither his nor Jehangir Tareen's.

Third, he has saved countless lives through Shaukat Khanum...and how do you know that he didn't donate any money to Mianwali? Maybe he did donate some money, maybe there was a relief camp set up at NAMAL...anything could have happened. 

He has spent years trying to save lives...much more than the Sharifs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

cb4 said:


> He has a helicopter lol At least owned by Jhangeer Tareen.
> 
> Where you can visit 5 cities in a day, and spend $ 6,000 / hour of a leased Aircraft for election campaign to win votes, why not spend the same to help save lives !
> 
> *A couple of Ministers of N league rejected Benefits, and what is weird is that Imran Khan, as an opposiiton MNA is driving a Range Rover *!



And prime minister using VIP PAF aircraft to come to lahore to attend meetings in raiwaind and Shahbaz sharif using special plane to go to rawalpindi GHQ to condole some General mother death. Yeah Irony

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

@nuclearpak last thread page is the precise reason I ignored both of the nooras 

better focus on KPK and its problems and solution:

*Polio workers granted weapons permits*


Just hours after two volunteers on a polio team were killed in Topi, Swabi, polio workers in Swabi were granted permission to carry their own weapons for security purposes.
District Police Officer Mian Muhammad Saeed told The Express Tribune that vaccinators administering polio drops in Swabi district would be allowed to carry weapons to defend themselves.
&#8220;This will be only for the vaccinators for the duration till the campaign lasts,&#8221; he said, adding that both male and female workers will have permits for weapons issued to them.
Saeed further said that around 20 suspects had been rounded up after the incident in Topi, as it was not the first time health workers had been targeted in the area.
&#8220;We are trying to establish a link between the attacks, hopefully there will be breakthrough this time.&#8221;

Polio workers granted weapons permits &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

SEAL said:


> I heard now a days some areas of Pesh facing 18-20 hours of load shedding is that true?



My area was the worst of all... it has come down to 12hrs from 20hrs.



SEAL said:


> Thousands of people have been effected by floods in KPK, i don't know its true or not but few minz ago Dawn news gave figure of 10 lakh, media was giving warning from last 3 days its a criminal negligence of PTI Government.



What negligence? The emergency works is underway... people have been shifted to safe locations with sufficient supply of food and shelters... No injury, no deaths reported so far... so what's the fuss all about?

This is from last week.









Leader said:


> @AstanoshKhan yar I heard that kala baba (something like that) of Sherpao group has been given forest ministry and he himself is a don of timber mafia?
> 
> is it true?
> @Spring Onion ?



I don't know him personally... but this is something to look into... the CM has already put a ban on it's licences and any kind of trade of timber.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

AstanoshKhan said:


>



That is really good to know. Another good thing is that he doesn't show off with a TV camera with him and a phakki in one hand unlike some other CM's!

Genuine people to people contact.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

nuclearpak said:


> Range Rover is not his. Nawaz Sharif jaisay* gadha gari *par move karta hai!!! Do I need to discuss his fleet of cars?
> 
> Secondly, that helicopter is neither his nor Jehangir Tareen's.
> 
> Third, he has saved countless lives through Shaukat Khanum...and how do you know that he didn't donate any money to Mianwali? Maybe he did donate some money, maybe there was a relief camp set up at NAMAL...anything could have happened.
> 
> He has spent years trying to save lives...much more than the Sharifs.






............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

nuclearpak said:


> That is really good to know. Another good thing is that he doesn't show off with a TV camera with him and a phakki in one hand unlike some other CM's!
> 
> Genuine people to people contact.



CM KPK did mention it in one of his interview that; i'll be not doing any ShowBaazia...






Here... the police and WAPDA officials were in my area too... they were removing Kundas (illegal electricity connections), and were instructing people to install meters (the electricity meters is being supplied on the spot something never have happened in the past).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

AstanoshKhan said:


> CM KPK did mention it in one of his interview that; i'll be not doing any ShowBaazia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here... the police and WAPDA officials were in my area too... they were removing Kundas (illegal electricity connections), and were instructing people to install meters (the electricity meters is being supplied on the spot something never have happened in the past).



no but da news shud b in media more....its not showing off.....ppl shud kno whts happin in KPK....itni real hardwork wo kurey or pata b nai chuly kisi ko


----------



## AstanoshKhan

cb4 said:


> @Leader @Jazzbot @AstanoshKhan
> Here is your Naya KPK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Swat river floodwaters do more damage at Fiza Ghat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kabul River floods Nowshera, red alert issued*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *River rage: Ayub Bridge washed away, 700,000 people stranded *



Wohi Patwariyon Waali Soch Aor Wohi Bangi Qism Ke Posts...

The Tsunami in Japan literally converted the whole country upside down killing thousands of people... Why the Japs have failed to stop it?

You'll see the rehabilitation works by PTI Govt. after the floods.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Marshmallow said:


> no but da news shud b in media more....its not showing off.....ppl shud kno whts happin in KPK....itni real hardwork wo kurey or pata b nai chuly kisi ko



Aap Kis Media Ki Baat Kar Rahi Ho? They only show news filled with mirch masala. Thanks to Social-Media for at least keeping us updated.

Anyway let's keep our fingers crossed... hardcore JUIers and ANPers are admiring PTI for it's works in KPK.

*
&#1705;&#1585;&#1662;&#1588;&#1606; &#1582;&#1578;&#1605; &#1606;&#1729; &#1705;&#1585;&#1587;&#1705;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1740;&#1648; &#1585;&#1729;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1581;&#1602; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1548; &#1662;&#1585;&#1608;&#1740;&#1586; &#1582;&#1657;&#1705; 

&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1705;&#1608; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1746; &#1570;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1711;&#1575;&#1572;&#1722; &#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1705;&#1740; &#1588;&#1585;&#1740;&#1601; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1726;&#1604;&#1740; &#1705;&#1670;&#1729;&#1585;&#1740; &#1587;&#1746; &#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1576; &#1705;&#1585;&#1578;&#1746; &#1729;&#1608;&#1574;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575;&#1705;&#1729; &#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1740;&#1587;&#1575; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605; &#1705;&#1585;&#1740;&#1722;&#1711;&#1746; &#1580;&#1587; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1594;&#1585;&#1740;&#1576;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1746; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1601; &#1605;&#1604;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1581;&#1604; &#1729;&#1608;&#1722;&#1548; &#1594;&#1585;&#1740;&#1576; &#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1746; &#1608;&#1608;&#1657;&#1608;&#1722; &#1587;&#1746; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1576; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605; &#1729;&#1608;&#1574;&#1740;&#1548; &#1740;&#1729; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1670;&#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722;&#1548; &#1604;&#1657;&#1740;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585;&#1662;&#1588;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1740;&#1746; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1548; &#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1585;&#1662;&#1588;&#1606; &#1587;&#1746; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605; &#1705;&#1585;&#1740;&#1722;&#1711;&#1746; &#1576;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578; &#1583;&#1740;&#1711;&#1585; &#1605;&#1580;&#1726;&#1746; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1740;&#1648; &#1705;&#1740; &#1705;&#1585;&#1587;&#1740; &#1662;&#1585; &#1576;&#1740;&#1657;&#1726;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575;&#1705;&#1608;&#1574;&#1740; &#1581;&#1602; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748; &#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1662;&#1585; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1740;&#1648; &#1606;&#1746; &#1604;&#1608;&#1711;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1587;&#1606;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1583;&#1585;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585; &#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740;&#1748;

&#1662;&#1608;&#1585;&#1740; &#1583;&#1606;&#1740;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1705;&#1740; &#1606;&#1592;&#1585;&#1740;&#1722; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1601; &#1705;&#1740; &#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1662;&#1585;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748; &#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1740;&#1605; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1582;&#1583;&#1608;&#1588; &#1729;&#1746;&#1548; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1581;&#1705;&#1605;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1587;&#1582;&#1578; &#1729;&#1583;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575;&#1578; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1729; 30 &#1580;&#1608;&#1606; &#1578;&#1705; &#1578;&#1576;&#1583;&#1740;&#1604;&#1740; &#1604;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1601;&#1608;&#1585;&#1740; &#1581;&#1604; &#1705;&#1740;&#1746; &#1580;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740;&#1722;&#1548; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1601; &#1705;&#1740; &#1601;&#1585; &#1575;&#1729;&#1605;&#1740; &#1587;&#1605;&#1740;&#1578; &#1705;&#1585;&#1662;&#1588;&#1606; &#1582;&#1578;&#1605; &#1705;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746; &#1576;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578; &#1583;&#1740;&#1711;&#1585; &#1587;&#1582;&#1578; &#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1604;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740;&#1722;&#1711;&#1746;&#1748; &#1575;&#1606;&#1726;&#1608;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575;&#1705;&#1729; &#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1606;&#1746; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1662;&#1585; &#1580;&#1587; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583;&#1705;&#1575; &#1575;&#1592;&#1729;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587; &#1662;&#1585; &#1662;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1575;&#1578;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1740;&#1746; &#1729;&#1585;&#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1705;&#1740; &#1602;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; &#1583;&#1740;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1740;&#1746; &#1578;&#1740;&#1575;&#1585;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748; &#1582;&#1608;&#1601; &#1589;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#65010; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1648; &#1705;&#1740; &#1584;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1746; &#1729;&#1746;&#1548;&#1705;&#1587;&#1740; &#1662;&#1585;&#1608;&#1657;&#1608;&#1705;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1740;&#1648; &#1729;&#1575;&#1572;&#1587; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1585;&#1729;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1590;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748; 

&#1729;&#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1589;&#1585;&#1601; &#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1740; &#1605;&#1583;&#1583; &#1705;&#1740; &#1590;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578; &#1729;&#1746; &#1578;&#1575;&#1705;&#1729; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1578;&#1576;&#1583;&#1740;&#1604;&#1740; &#1604;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575; &#1587;&#1705;&#1746;&#1748; &#1606;&#1608;&#1588;&#1729;&#1585;&#1729; &#1705;&#1740;&#1606;&#1657; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1662;&#1576;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1740;&#1648; &#1705;&#1740;&#1605;&#1662; &#1580;&#1604;&#1583;&#1705;&#1575;&#1605; &#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1705;&#1585;&#1740;&#1722;&#1711;&#1746; 

&#1705;&#1585;&#1662;&#1588;&#1606; &#1582;&#1578;&#1605; &#1606;&#1729; &#1705;&#1585;&#1587;&#1705;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1740;&#1648; &#1585;&#1729;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1581;&#1602; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1548; ... &#1740;&#1729; &#1575;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1681;&#1575; &#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;&#1605;&#1729; &#1726;&#1608;&#1711;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1705;&#1587;&#1740; &#1605;&#1593;&#1580;&#1586;&#1746; &#1587;&#1746; &#1705;&#1605; &#1606;&#1726;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748; &#1570;&#1580; &#1578;&#1705; &#1705;&#1587;&#1740; &#1605;&#1606;&#1587;&#1657;&#1585; &#1606;&#1746; &#1740;&#1729; &#1705;&#1729;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1726;&#1605;&#1578; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1726;&#1740; &#1748;&#1575;&#1587;&#1740; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1662;&#1585; &#1570;&#1662;&#1705;&#1608; &#1587;&#1740;&#1604;&#1740;&#1608;&#1657;&#1748;*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

the budget for KPK has been approved by cabinet.

Look on Geo for the monetary details of education and health and development. One percent more tax on Afghan Transit trade.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jango

Budget for Higher education in KPK is 5 Arab while basic education it is 13 Arab. 118 Arab for development programs. 8 Arab for health. 

The budget allocation as a percentage is much higher than Punjab as I understand. 

If you divide the budget for health, education and other things separately with the population for each provinces, you will find that KPK has more money reserved for Health and education per person than Punjab.



hasnain0099 said:


>



That is BS.

Just now a ticker coming on TV channels with Shaukat Yousufzai being said as Info minister. Yesterday Shaukat Yousufzai also said something relating to the floods and the TV channel put in Info minister beside the name. Pervez Khattak has also said that he is the info minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

AstanoshKhan said:


> Wohi Patwariyon Waali Soch Aor Wohi Bangi Qism Ke Posts...
> 
> The Tsunami in Japan literally converted the whole country upside down killing thousands of people... Why the Japs have failed to stop it?
> 
> You'll see the rehabilitation works by PTI Govt. after the floods.



Tsunami is different from floods that come every year. this CM is against Kalabagh Dam and he will see his city in flood every year.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Tiger Awan said:


> Tsunami is different from floods that come every year. this CM is against Kalabagh Dam and he will see his city in flood every year.



KPK's Govt. was able enough to at least put people into safety this year unlike last year and before... Now, in the coming years, Insha'Allah with proper irrigation planning, the devastating effects of these yearly floods will be minimised. 

KBD wouldn't stop these yearly floods as far as I know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tiger Awan

AstanoshKhan said:


> KPK's Govt. was able enough to at least put people into safety this year unlike last year and before... Now, in the coming years, Insha'Allah with proper irrigation planning, the devastating effects of these yearly floods will be minimised.
> 
> KBD wouldn't stop these yearly floods as far as I know.



ok not KBD but still irrigation system cant stop floods. WE NEED A DAM which will stop water entering our houses and Arabian sea and which can irrigate lands when needed !!!!!!!!!


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Tiger Awan said:


> ok not KBD but still irrigation system cant stop floods. WE NEED A DAM which will stop water entering our houses and Arabian sea and which can irrigate lands when needed !!!!!!!!!



Irrigation does control floods - proper management and distribution of water plays a huge role in controlling floods.

The Budget is being presented as we speak.

*
&#1582;&#1740;&#1576;&#1585; &#1662;&#1582;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606; &#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1729; &#1576;&#1580;&#1657; : &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1740; &#1711;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1585; &#1587;&#1662;&#1740;&#1705;&#1585; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1587;&#1585;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1575;&#1601;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1662;&#1585; &#1576;&#1740;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580; &#1662;&#1585; &#1662;&#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1583;&#1740; -*

Education emergency imposed In KPK. 6 times rise in Education Budget. ANP's Govt. had allotted 11BN for education. PTI allots 66BN for Education - 19% of the total budget. Highest in KPK's history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Allocating 66B for education is really commendable, but how effectively it will be utilized is what matter...


----------



## AstanoshKhan

@nuclearpak, @Leader, @Rafael, @Aeronaut and others,

Punjab's Ed. Budget is 31BN.

KPK's Ed. Budget is 66BN.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jango

AstanoshKhan said:


> @nuclearpak, @Leader, @Rafael, @Aeronaut and others,
> 
> Punjab's Ed. Budget is 31BN.
> 
> KPK's Ed. Budget is 66BN.



This is impressive, but if you factor in the population difference, it becomes even more impressive that how much is invested on education and health. 

But merely allocating won't do it, now it's time to implement it and use the money wisely.



Marshmallow said:


>



What is the difference b/w Security and Police? Security covers 1122 etc?

And I would have wanted the tourism and environment to have more of a share, but I guess that could be done later...education, health etc were the pressing issues. Even without a big budget, tourism can be promoted.

BTW, 1% tax on Afghan transit trade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Marshmallow said:


>


There's something fishy about it. If i add all these up, whats left is just 50 billion for Current expenses (Which usually consist of majority of the total allocation). This effectively means that current expenses are just 14% of the total budget which is somewhat unrealistic. Furthermore, different figures are being qouted by different media news


> The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa cabinet approved the budget recommendations which include imposing a 1 percent tax on the Afghan transit trade, while the total budgetary outlay for the financial year stands at Rs. 344 billion.
> From the total outlay, 118 billion has been earmarked for development projects which include 983 schemes, of which 565 are ongoing projects, and 351 new projects will be launched.
> *For Health Rs. 7.99 billion has been earmarked, while Rs. 13.82 billion has been earmarked for education and another Rs. 5.7 billion has been earmarked for higher education.*
> The budget recommendations include a 15 % increment in salaries of government employees from grade 1 till 16. For government officers between grade 17 and 20 a 10 % increment has been recommended. A 15 % increment in pensions of retired government employees has also been recommended, while Rs. 200 million has been earmarked to help less fortunate children.
> It has been recommended that the Bacha Khan Rozgar scheme be discontinued and in its place, loans be provided to the youth.KPK govt presents budget with outlay of Rs 344 billion
> KPK govt presents budget with outlay of Rs 344 billion



Duniya has qouted 66 Billion as well


> PESHAWAR (Dunya News) - Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly on Monday presented its budget for year 2013-14 with an outlay of Rs 344 billion.
> 
> Provincial finance minister Sirajul Haq presented the budget.
> 
> The minister said that no new tax was imposed whereas the budget has been divided to satisfy tasks pertaining to welfare, development and administration.
> 
> The amount allocated to major sectors is mentioned below:
> 
> 
> SECTOR AMOUNT
> 
> Education Rs 66.80 billion
> 
> Development Rs 118 billion
> 
> Health Rs 22 billion
> 
> Tourism Rs 800 million
> 
> Kalash Special Package Rs 0.1 billion
> 
> Agriculture Rs 2.91 billion
> 
> Transport Rs 160.63 million
> 
> Provincial finance minister Sirajul Haq also announced that growth rate will be boosted to 7% within three years. He said that ten small hydel power plants will be constructed to cope with the electricity issue.
> 
> Also, the province will receive over 23 billion and 8 million rupees in the war against terrorism which is 8 per cent more than the previous year.
> 
> The provincial government has proposed an increase of 15 per cent in the salaries and pension of government employees whereas the minimum limit of the retired employees pension has been increased from 3000 to 5000.
> http://dunyanews.tv/index.php/en/Pakistan/178874-KPK-budget-announced-Rs-66-billion-allocated-for-


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> Furthermore, different figures are being qouted by different media news
> 
> 
> Duniya has qouted 66 Billion as well



Yeah...TV channels are all concurrent, but the DAWN online link is also different.


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> There's something fishy about it. If i add all these up, whats left is just 50 billion for Current expenses (Which usually consist of majority of the total allocation). This effectively means that current expenses are just 14% of the total budget which is somewhat unrealistic. Furthermore, different figures are being qouted by different media news



Current expenses are 211 Billion by the following link.






Some points:

Facility to be made so that FIR can be entered online

Expenses of CM house and other such places to be decreased by 50%

Land record to be computerized

No more foreign health trips unless necessary and facility is not within Pakistan.

Poverty to be reduced in 3 years.

Inflation to come to 7% in the next 3 years.

Development fund is 17% greater than last year.


----------



## Jango

&#1575;&#1740;&#1576;&#1657; &#1570;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1585;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1670;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1583;&#1729; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1606;&#1608;&#1588;&#1729;&#1585;&#1729; &#1586;&#1605;&#1740;&#1606;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1746; &#1585;&#1740;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1672; &#1705;&#1608; &#1670;&#1726; &#1605;&#1575;&#1729; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1605;&#1662;&#1608;&#1657;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1586;&#1672; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1746;&#1711;&#1575;

Land records of Abbottabad, Mardan, Charsadda and Nowshera to be computerized within six months.

Salaries of teachers serving in far flung areas to be increased by 50%...

Loans of 50k to 100k will be given without interest.


----------



## Jango

There is a whopping 11 times increase in KPK education budget as compared to previous government!

From 6 to 66 Billion!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SEAL

Very disappointing budget of KPK, its more like ****** and politically motivated budget to seek attention nothing concrete.

No tax reforms for feudal, landlords and rich. 
No opportunities for business, corporate and IT sector. 
Increase in education budget is good step but whole KPK cabinet is 12 pass so playing with numbers won't make things right It requires actual implementation on ground. 
Masters degree holders will get 2000/month for 1 year  (Atleast give laptop to masters degree holder)
Terrorist have destroyed more than 500 schools but KPK gov planned only 100 schools.
No development, No Housing, No Transport, No revenue generation schemes War hit Kabul is more advanced than provincial capital Peshawar.
PTI gov converted KPK into male dominated society no schemes for women and no quota in jobs, also Minorities have been completely ignored. 

Another disappointing thing is budget of law enforcement agencies( keeping 2014-2015 military scenario in mind)Police budget is almost same as previous year so i guess no more recruitment and without good security arrangement you can't do $hit there.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

The insulin injections would be provided free in hospitals.


----------



## ajpirzada

even dawn is now giving the figure of 66bn for education


> The budget moreover allocates a record massive Rs.66.60 billion to the education sector. Rs. 22.80 billion have been allocated for the health sector followed by Rs. 23.78 billion for the police department, Rs. 3.12 billion for the irrigation department, Rs. 1.97 billion for promotion of technical education and manpower training, Rs. 2.91 billion for the agriculture sector, Rs.1.27 billion for environment, Rs. 4.93 billion for communication and works sector, Rs 0.24 billion for pension and Rs.11.16 billion for debt clearance.



KP govt presents budget with outlay of Rs 344 billion - DAWN.COM


----------



## AstanoshKhan

SEAL said:


> Very disappointing budget of KPK, its more like ****** and politically motivated budget to seek attention nothing concrete.
> 
> No tax reforms for feudal, landlords and rich.
> No opportunities for business, corporate and IT sector.
> Increase in education budget is good step but whole KPK cabinet is 12 pass so playing with numbers won't make things right It requires actual implementation on ground.
> Masters degree holders will get 2000/month for 1 year  (Atleast give laptop to masters degree holder)
> Terrorist have destroyed more than 500 schools but KPK gov planned only 100 schools.
> No development, No Housing, No Transport, No revenue generation schemes War hit Kabul is more advanced than provincial capital Peshawar.
> 
> Another disappointing thing is budget of law enforcement agencies( keeping 2014-2015 military scenario in mind)Police budget is almost same as previous year so i guess no more recruitment and without good security arrangement you can't do $hit there.



The Patwari system will be made computerised, hence the landlords etc gets into the grip of taxation. You create a just and functional system in place, people will be willing to pay taxes.

Expected 35BN investment in this coming year alone from abroad in KPK.

The whole Pakistan cabinet is 12 Pass even our PM is 12-Pass. and playing with numbers is done by their secretaries and experts in CM Secretariat who gets elected after CSS and PSC exams.

Master Degree holders will get 2K per month along with an interest free loan of up-to 1Lak. Laptops and such useless schemes has been disbanded.

500 Schools have been destroyed by terrorists (provide a proof plz that's a far fetched figure I guess) and most of those schools has been already rebuilt. The one mentioned in the budget are totally new and are only Primary-Schools. Basic education is a must, not providing laptops to Masters degree holders. 

118BN have been reserved for Development in comparison to 2BN from last year's budget.

Listen to this as well.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10201233869238902

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

what i still cant understand is where exactly is the KPK govt spending less money than last year to make up for such huge increase in health and education?

and its impressive to see that KPK education budget is greater than the punjab one even in absolute numbers


----------



## SEAL

AstanoshKhan said:


> The Patwari system will be made computerised, hence the landlords etc gets into the grip of taxation. You create a just and functional system in place, people will be willing to pay taxes.
> 
> Expected 35BN investment in this coming year alone from abroad in KPK.
> 
> The whole Pakistan cabinet is 12 Pass even our PM is 12-Pass. and playing with numbers is done by their secretaries and experts in CM Secretariat who gets elected after CSS and PSC exams.
> 
> Master Degree holders will get 2K per month along with an interest free loan of up-to 1Lak.
> 
> 500 Schools have been destroyed by terrorists (provide a proof plz that's a far fetched figure I guess) and most of those schools has been already rebuilt. The one mentioned in the budget are totally new and are only Primary-Schools.
> 
> 118BN have been reserved for Development in comparison to 2BN from last year's budget.
> 
> Listen to this as well.



LOL I know the figures you don't need to quote them again its a stupid budget and please don't justify it with political statements. What's written is budget document is enough to show the paind0 mindset of PTI gov.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

ajpirzada said:


> what i still cant understand is where exactly is the KPK govt spending less money than last year to make up for such huge increase in health and education?
> 
> and its impressive to see that KPK education budget is greater than the punjab one even in absolute numbers



Credit must also be given to ANP governament who built 8 universities during their 5 years contrary to the 9 universities that were built in last 60 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SEAL

ajpirzada said:


> what i still cant understand is where exactly is the KPK govt spending less money than last year to make up for such huge increase in health and education?
> 
> and its impressive to see that KPK education budget is greater than the punjab one even in absolute numbers



Pirzada sab hru? Actually they didn't gave break down of education, if you combine all the numbers of Punjab education sector its almost same. Nonetheless its a good initiative. Overall KPK budget is complete disappoint sectors Infrastructure, Economy, Taxation, Human Development are completely ignored. Waiting to get my hands on budget document will post in detail. Cheers


----------



## AstanoshKhan

SEAL said:


> LOL I know the figures you don't need to quote them again its a stupid budget and please don't justify it with political statements. What's written is budget document is enough to show the paind0 mindset of PTI gov.



Kardi Na Wohi Zehni Ghulamo Waali Baat... Someone needs a truck of Burnol tonight... This is because we opt for Change, we opted for prosperity.

Chalo Abb Shuru Hojao Bangya Marnay... I bet Showbaz will copy most of KPK's budget... which is good for the people of Punjab.

Online FIR system to be implemented in the coming weeks in the whole of KPK. Now copy that too Patwariyo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

AstanoshKhan said:


> Kardi Na Wohi Zehni Ghulamo Waali Baat... Someone needs a truck of Burnol tonight... This is because we opt for Change, we opted for prosperity.
> 
> Chalo Abb Shuru Hojao Bangya Marnay... I bet Showbaz will copy most of KPK's budget... which is good for the people of Punjab.
> 
> Online FIR system to be implemented in the coming weeks in the whole of KPK. Now copy that too Patwariyo.



You should have figured by now that he is only interested in trolling...do not reply to the troll.

Now, I only reply to a couple of N supporters such as hasnain0099 and cb4...rest are just trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Pak-one said:


> Credit must also be given to ANP governament who built 8 universities during their 5 years contrary to the 9 universities that were built in last 60 years.



which 8 universities please?

please dont quote the ones which were working before 2008 and got university status recognition after 2008.

as far as I know, ANP established only one university Bacha khan uni.


----------



## jnd3x0

SEAL said:


> LOL I know the figures you don't need to quote them again its a stupid budget and please don't justify it with political statements. What's written is budget document is enough to show the paind0 mindset of PTI gov.



kia ho sakta hay, ap ki voli purani sooch hay, tu bhai ko tu ye budget fazool he lagay ga na, economy? why economy is in worst condition because jo current institutions hain vo na ahel hain, phelay reforms aye ge and that comes from educated oriented people, education is for all, you can't only compensate master degree holders with useless laptops and rest of the poor class remain uneducated. punjab ka scenario farak hay KPK se, punjab is our industrial province is liay budget is focus in more that way. plz use mind.


----------



## Jango

SEAL said:


> Pirzada sab hru? Actually they didn't gave break down of education, if you combine all the numbers of Punjab education sector its almost same. Nonetheless its a good initiative. Overall KPK budget is complete disappoint sectors Infrastructure, Economy, Taxation, Human Development are completely ignored. Waiting to get my hands on budget document will post in detail. Cheers



118 billion is for development you goof.

And detailed document is in the comparison thread.

Now stop trolling.


----------



## ajpirzada

SEAL said:


> Pirzada sab hru? Actually they didn't gave break down of education, if you combine all the numbers of Punjab education sector its almost same. Nonetheless its a good initiative. Overall KPK budget is complete disappoint sectors Infrastructure, Economy, Taxation, Human Development are completely ignored. Waiting to get my hands on budget document will post in detail. Cheers



well infrastructure comes under the development spending.. all the infrastructure projects are a part of Annual development program. there are more than 300 news projects while more than 500 are being brought forward from previous years.. there is allocation for the vocational training and higher education both of which are short to medium term human development schemes... massive spending on primary education is long term human development spending. yes, there is not much on taxation from what i have read so far.. but otherwise it reflects the PTI manifesto very well. and those who voted for PTI will be delighted..


----------



## SEAL

AstanoshKhan said:


> Kardi Na Wohi Zehni Ghulamo Waali Baat... Someone needs a truck of Burnol tonight... This is because we opt for Change, we opted for prosperity.
> 
> Chalo Abb Shuru Hojao Bangya Marnay... I bet Showbaz will copy most of KPK's budget... which is good for the people of Punjab.
> 
> Online FIR system to be implemented in the coming weeks in the whole of KPK. Now copy that too Patwariyo.



Now you are talking in language of your leader  You are worst than Ghulam and your party is compete fraud from top to bottom, On topic accept it or not its absolutely failed budget and you live in Peshawar so soon you will realize this. Nothing wrong in copy paste KPK government also copied two schemes of PML-N.



ajpirzada said:


> well infrastructure comes under the development spending.. all the infrastructure projects are a part of Annual development program. there are more than 300 news projects while more than 500 are being brought forward from previous years.. there is allocation for the vocational training and higher education both of which are short to medium term human development schemes... massive spending on primary education is long term human development spending. yes, there is not much on taxation from what i have read so far.. but otherwise it reflects the PTI manifesto very well. and those who voted for PTI will be delighted..



The combined figure of Punjab Education budget is on Tv now guess what its *210 Billion Rs. *


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Leader said:


> which 8 universities please?
> 
> please dont quote the ones which were working before 2008 and got university status recognition after 2008.
> 
> as far as I know, ANP established only one university Bacha khan uni.



1. Bacha Khan University, Charsadda.


2. Abdul Wali Khan University, Mardan.


a. Abdul Wali Khan University, Buner Campus.


b. Abdul Wali Khan University, Jalozai Campus Noshehra.


c. Abdul Wali Khan University, Chatral Campus.


3. Khushal Khan Khattak University, Karak.


4-Swat University, Swat.


5. Swabi University, Swabi.


6. Haripur University, Haripur.


7. SBB University, Dir.


a.SBB University, Chatral Campus.

(the 8th one is promotion of islamia college to university)
i. Bacha Khan Medical College, Mardan.
.

Last 60 years 46 Degree Colleges, last 5 years 47 new Degree Colleges, in Pakhtunkhwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafael

SEAL said:


> LOL I know the figures you don't need to quote them again its a stupid budget and please don't justify it with political statements. What's written is budget document is enough to show the paind0 mindset of PTI gov.



Agar Farishtey bhi aaker PTI ka budget bana detey tub bhi tum jaisey log kuch na kuch keerey nikaal letey.

So we are not going to waste our time replying to your highness any more. Kindly go and get a life! 

Oh and I forgot to mention that you are one illiterate and pathetic good for nothing troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

good things about KPK budget:

tax net expansion (not done by federal even)

minimum pensions 5K, 

minimum wage 15K

FIR on email.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SEAL

Rafael said:


> Agar Farishtey bhi aaker PTI ka budget bana detey tub bhi tum jaisey log kuch na kuch keerey nikaal letey.
> 
> So we are not going to waste our time replying to your highness any more. Kindly go and get a life!
> 
> *Oh and I forgot to mention that you are one illiterate and pathetic good for nothing troll.*



Truth hurts you know,  well i am just giving my opinion on PTI budget its freedom of speech, you like it or not its not my problem. Please refrain from personal attacks because you are Mod and i don't want to make you feel embarrass.


----------



## khawaja07

SEAL said:


> Truth hurts you know,  well i am just giving my opinion on PTI budget its freedom of speech, you like it or not its not my problem. Please refrain from personal attacks because you are Mod and i don't want to make you feel embarrass.



Lol, jab koi ghalt baat nikalnein ka LOGIC nahi banta KPK keh budget seh toh is seh ****** budget keh do wah jee waa, Noon league supporter ho to aap jesa!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SEAL

Leader said:


> good things about KPK budget:
> 
> tax net expansion (not done by federal even)
> 
> minimum pensions 5K,
> 
> minimum wage 15K
> 
> *FIR on email.*



How this thing will work? Suppose a murder case the investigation officer will write FIR or someone from victim family will become investigation officer and he/she will email FIR to local police station?

P.S the minimum wage is 10k according to Geo 9PM.


----------



## Leader

SEAL said:


> How this thing will work? Suppose a murder case the investigation officer will write FIR or someone from victim family will become investigation officer and he/she will email FIR to local police station?



I copied it. 

what he probably meant was an online FIR.


----------



## Crypto

here are more details, extra 23 billion to maintain security in KPK

PTI-led K-P assembly presents budget, allocates Rs66b for education &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

SEAL said:


> LOL I know the figures you don't need to quote them again its a stupid budget and please don't justify it with political statements. What's written is budget document is enough to show the paind0 mindset of PTI gov.



How many screws do you have loose in your head ?? because i am sure One Screw loose cannot do this much damage ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

salient features of the budget:




http://www.financekpp.gov.pk/FD/attachments/article/236/Budget 2013-14 Salient Features.pdf


----------



## Crypto

Leader said:


> I copied it.
> 
> what he probably meant was an online FIR.


Mainly online FIR will be used to register crimes with lower severity, although a murder crime can also be reported but usually someone in their right mind would visit the local station for more severe incidents. 

i think the challenge will be to filter through spam, i can see vailay loug lodging fake reports similar to what happened with 112 emergency service in the beginning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Echelon said:


> here are more details, extra 23 billion to maintain security in KPK
> 
> PTI-led K-P assembly presents budget, allocates Rs66b for education &#8211; The Express Tribune



wow Education budget from 6billions to massive 66billion. Excellent move

Also good to see Kalash Package.


----------



## Leader

Echelon said:


> Mainly online FIR will be used to register crimes with lower severity, although a murder crime can also be reported online but usually someone in their right mind would visit the local station for more severe incidents.
> 
> i think the challenge will be to filter through spam, i can see vailay loug lodging fake reports similar to what happened with 112 emergency service in the beginning



an online FIR would require one's details too. so I dont think so spamming would be any big issue, yes fake information of someone else entered would be, but fixing up such perverts would do the trick. its a serious crime.

anyway online FIR can be of any type of crime. it mainly consist of reporting the event and the police deciding what category it falls into by analyzing the contents.

its an alternative as the police wont be able to pressurize the victims to their twisting of words in FIR or delay the FIR.

looks like a way forward to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crypto

Leader said:


> an online FIR would require one's details too. so I dont think so spamming would be any big issue, yes fake information of someone else entered would be, but fixing up such perverts would do the trick. its a serious crime.
> 
> anyway online FIR can be of any type of crime. it mainly consist of reporting the event and the police deciding what category it falls into by analyzing the contents.
> 
> its an alternative as the police wont be able to pressurize the victims to their twisting of words in FIR or delay the FIR.
> 
> looks like a way forward to me.


Indeed it is, there has to be a start somewhere! People will get used to it slowly but surely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crypto

Leader said:


> salient features of the budget:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.financekpp.gov.pk/FD/attachments/article/236/Budget 2013-14 Salient Features.pdf



At page three where there is a comparison, those numbers don't add up?
For ex. in 2012-13 health budget 9.19 and now 9.8 - that's not 18.2% increase?


----------



## AstanoshKhan

*1- Land record is being computerized.
2- Thana culture is being changed from police station.
3- FIR can be lodged through email and phone.
4- 11,000 villages to be developed.
5- 10 small hydro power projects to be developed.
6- Mobile courts announced for province.
7- Rs 100 million to be used over 57 projects of sports, culture and tourism
8- Special funds for Kelash Valley minirities announced.
9- Rs 1.27 billion to be alloted for environment protection, trees and etc.
10-157 projects for roads to be made by Rs 10 billions.
11-Mass transit system for Peshawar planned.
12-Subsidy of Rs. 2 billion for wheat.
13-Pension is increased to minimum 5000 Rs from Rs 3000.
14-Clean water projects to be completed.
15-Peshawar to be made as city of flowers.
16-Green Peshawar project announced for Rs 1 billion.
17-Traffic projects to be completed in the current year.
18- Peshawar Uplift project announced for Rs 4 billion.
19-Welfare projects for special persons, beggars, education institutes, women and kids announced!*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow




----------



## AstanoshKhan

*
NO NEW TAX imposed in KPK's Budget for the fiscal year 2013-14

- Rs 22.87 billion has been allocated for Health 
- Rs 66.6 billion has been allocated for Education (600% increase) 
- Rs 23.78 billion allocated for Police 
- Rs 3.1 billion has been allocated for Irrigation 
- Rs 1.9 billion has been allocated for Vocational Education and training
- Rs 2.9 billion allocated for Agriculture
- Rs 1.2 billion allocated for Environment - Rs 4.9 billion allocated for Communication and Works
- Rs 24 billion allocated for Pensions - Special fund allocated for LocalBodies elections
- Rs 2.5 billion allocated for subsidy on Wheat
- Annual Dev Programme total of 983 project with 609 ongoing & 374 new
- 15% increase in Salaries and Pensions announced
- Rs 300 million allocated for model city Buner
- Rs 10.25 billion allocated for construction of Roads & Bridges
- Rescue 1122 will be established in SWAT
- Rs 80 million allocated for Tourism.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

AstanoshKhan said:


> *1- Land record is being computerized.
> 2- Thana culture is being changed from police station.
> 3- FIR can be lodged through email and phone.
> 4- 11,000 villages to be developed.
> 5- 10 small hydro power projects to be developed.
> 6- Mobile courts announced for province.
> 7- Rs 100 million to be used over 57 projects of sports, culture and tourism
> 8- Special funds for Kelash Valley minirities announced.
> 9- Rs 1.27 billion to be alloted for environment protection, trees and etc.
> 10-157 projects for roads to be made by Rs 10 billions.
> 11-Mass transit system for Peshawar planned.
> 12-Subsidy of Rs. 2 billion for wheat.
> 13-Pension is increased to minimum 5000 Rs from Rs 3000.
> 14-Clean water projects to be completed.
> 15-Peshawar to be made as city of flowers.
> 16-Green Peshawar project announced for Rs 1 billion.
> 17-Traffic projects to be completed in the current year.
> 18- Peshawar Uplift project announced for Rs 4 billion.
> 19-Welfare projects for special persons, beggars, education institutes, women and kids announced!*



I think this is what you call a budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

nuclearpak said:


> This is impressive, but if you factor in the population difference, it becomes even more impressive that how much is invested on education and health.
> 
> But merely allocating won't do it, now it's time to implement it and use the money wisely.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the difference b/w Security and Police? Security covers 1122 etc?
> 
> And I would have wanted the tourism and environment to have more of a share, but I guess that could be done later...education, health etc were the pressing issues. Even without a big budget, tourism can be promoted.
> 
> BTW, 1% tax on Afghan transit trade.



security in kpk is differnt than other provinces so mayb thy hav therefore included somthing more other than police for security purpose...
 @AstanoshKhan can tell da differnce more clearly? 

security in kpk is first so thy gave it more importnce then afta dat thy can work on tourism and environment....security nai hogi tu tourism kesey hoga?


----------



## AstanoshKhan

RangerPK said:


> I think this is what you call a budget.



If half of it gets implemented... Apnay Tho Waray Niyaray Hojayengay... Insha'Allah Ye Budget Implement Hoga.

- *Female teachers observing duties in the far flung and remote areas of KPK shall be granted a raise of 50 PERCENT in their salaries.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AstanoshKhan

*About Electircity in KPK Budget

1. Construction of 4 hydroelectricity projects (457MW)
2. Construction of 200MW gas powered thermal power station in southern districts
3. Construction of 10MW Solar power station
4. Pilot project on 10MW wind power station
5. Construction of 2MW Biomass power station
6. Construction of Oil Refinery at Kohat
7. Provision of Solar Power to 100 remote villages
8. Conversion of Civil Secretariat Peshawar to Solar power
9. Conversion of street lights to Solar power: Rs 100 million
10. Special initiative for import/manufacturing of Solar Panels import and promotion of allied technologies: Rs 300 million*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

Are there any plans to preserve our beautiful heritage in Peshawar ? !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangerPK

AstanoshKhan said:


> *About Electircity in KPK Budget
> 
> 1. Construction of 4 hydroelectricity projects (457MW)
> 2. Construction of 200MW gas powered thermal power station in southern districts
> 3. Construction of 10MW Solar power station
> 4. Pilot project on 10MW wind power station
> 5. Construction of 2MW Biomass power station
> 6. Construction of Oil Refinery at Kohat
> 7. Provision of Solar Power to 100 remote villages
> 8. Conversion of Civil Secretariat Peshawar to Solar power
> 9. Conversion of street lights to Solar power: Rs 100 million
> 10. Special initiative for import/manufacturing of Solar Panels import and promotion of allied technologies: Rs 300 million*



Its great to see to not get disappointed by our politicians for once.


----------



## RazorMC

AstanoshKhan said:


> *1- Land record is being computerized.
> .....*



IMO, this is the most important point for every province and city. The LDA blaze clearly showed the vulnerability of paper records and opens the chances for land-grabbing.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

cb4 said:


> Are there any plans to preserve our beautiful heritage in Peshawar ? !



Good point. 

I think it comes under the development fund of the city or province as a whole.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

AstanoshKhan said:


> Good point.
> 
> I think it comes under the development fund of the city or province as a whole.



I would like to suggest KPK govenrment to follow Lahore. We have formed a committee called Dilkash Lahore and the Lahore Walled City Authority (LWCA). They keep an eye on encroachments and get funding from Punjab Government + World Bank + Agha Khan to preserve historic sites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Tabdeeeli...

Ex-Railway minister gets Fined.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AstanoshKhan

cb4 said:


> I would like to suggest KPK govenrment to follow Lahore. We have formed a committee called Dilkash Lahore and the Lahore Walled City Authority (LWCA). They keep an eye on encroachments and get funding from Punjab Government + World Bank + Agha Khan to preserve historic sites.



They can use Punjab Govt. as a role model in this case. Let me make this thing viral.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

AstanoshKhan said:


> 9. Conversion of street lights to Solar power: Rs 100 million



The one with the most importance IMO. Province wide or only in select cities?



cb4 said:


> I would like to suggest KPK govenrment to follow Lahore. We have formed a committee called Dilkash Lahore and the Lahore Walled City Authority (LWCA). They keep an eye on encroachments and get funding from Punjab Government + World Bank + Agha Khan to preserve historic sites.



Are they an anti-encroachment team or a beautification one?


----------



## A.Rafay

Really surprised by the KPK budget! Good job PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

70 million allocated for establishment of Jawan Markaz in KPK a part of Youth Policy of PTI made by Youth & ISF leaders from Pakistan.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151704814766672

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

AstanoshKhan said:


> *About Electircity in KPK Budget
> 
> 1. Construction of 4 hydroelectricity projects (457MW)
> *


*

Is that the total production capacity of all 4 projects or of only one?

If it is combined total, then I would say I am somewhat disappointed, need to have around 200MW each. There's next year though.*


----------



## Edevelop

nuclearpak said:


> Are they an anti-encroachment team or a beautification one?



Everything

*Plan*





Lahore Walled City Urban Regeneration Project

*Tourism Courses*






*Ensuring basic infrastructure*

Sewerage Pipelines, Under Grounding the Wires, Water Sanitation etc 

* Anti-Encroachments*






*Beautification*


----------



## sur

American Pakistani said:


> wow Education budget from 6billions to massive 66billion. Excellent move





Guys one thing to be noted is that there is a shuffling of *"salary"* part of education budget. It was channelled thru *"District"* budget but now has been moved to *"Provincial-Education"*. That resulted in drastic increase in numbers to 66 Bn.


See page-4 onwards:
http://www.financekpp.gov.pk/FD/attachments/article/236/White Papers 2013-14.pdf


Punjab budget claims that if their "District" part for education is counted in then their Education allocation is around *230 Bn*...


http://www3.picturepush.com/photo/a/13342391/img/Anonymous/PunjabEducation-2013-14.jpg




Rafael said:


> Can anybody further explain this?....



http://tribune.com.pk/story/564564/...khtunkhwa-budget-pti-lays-out-a-strong-start/

"The *Rs.102 billion* that Peshawar will be spending on education is substantially higher than last year, though the increase appears especially exaggerated due to *an accounting change* brought about by the new administration. *Salaries of public school teachers were previously counted as part of the &#8220;general public service&#8221; budget and have now been counted as part of the education budget*"


----------



## RangerPK

I voted for PTI but ended up having PML-N in Lahore.... now those people who voted for PML-N are protesting and bitching about the budget they passed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

sur said:


> Guys one thing to be noted is that there is a shuffling of *"salary"* part of education budget. It was channelled thru *"District"* budget but now has been moved to *"Provincial-Education"*. That resulted in drastic increase in numbers to 66 Bn.
> 
> 
> See page-4 onwards:
> http://www.financekpp.gov.pk/FD/attachments/article/236/White Papers 2013-14.pdf
> 
> 
> Punjab budget claims that if their "District" part for education is counted in then their Education allocation is around *230 Bn*...
> 
> 
> http://www3.picturepush.com/photo/a/13342391/img/Anonymous/PunjabEducation-2013-14.jpg




Can anybody further explain this? Looks like Punjab govt too has allocated a huge amount (230 B) for education which is commendable as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

Rafael said:


> Can anybody further explain this? Looks like Punjab govt too has allocated a huge amount (230 B) for education which is commendable as well.



i just checked Punjab Govt hav allocated 210 Billion for Education
even sindh govt hav allocated 110 billion for education dont know wht so special abt PTI in KP?


----------



## Cyberian

PKR 344 billion = US$ 3,487,597,394.90
(Tuesday June 18, 2013 - 1 USD = 98.6352 PKR)


----------



## Rafael

Mr Javed said:


> i just checked Punjab Govt hav allocated 210 Billion for Education
> even sindh govt hav allocated 110 billion for education dont know wht so special abt PTI in KP?



The special thing about this budget of KPK is that the increase in education budget is about 60 Billion. ANP govt was spending less than 6 billion on education.


----------



## Jango

Mr Javed said:


> i just checked Punjab Govt hav allocated 210 Billion for Education
> even sindh govt hav allocated 110 billion for education dont know wht so special abt PTI in KP?



1- The exponential increase compared to last year.

2- You have to keep in population. Punjab has 54% of the country's population, Sindh comes second and then KPK.

Population of Punjab was approx 7 times greater than KPK in 1998 census. I couldn't find any recent figures, no census done since 1998. But I reckon that the ratio would be similar still. So if you divide the budget of Punjab and KPK to their respective populations, KPK has more money allocated per person than Punjab. Even if the population of Punjab is 5 times greater than KPK, KPK budget is greater per person than Punjab.
@Leader, @Rafael, @hasnain0099, could you folks find some up to date population figures by province?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Mr Javed said:


> i just checked Punjab Govt hav allocated 210 Billion for Education
> even sindh govt hav allocated 110 billion for education dont know wht so special abt PTI in KP?



Sir first check out the population of Sindh and Punjab and KPK than please comment Sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

I am really glad to see PTI keep its promise about its Education emergency. God speed!


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> 1- The exponential increase compared to last year.
> 
> 2- You have to keep in population. Punjab has 54% of the country's population, Sindh comes second and then KPK.
> 
> Population of Punjab was approx 7 times greater than KPK in 1998 census. I couldn't find any recent figures, no census done since 1998. But I reckon that the ratio would be similar still. So if you divide the budget of Punjab and KPK to their respective populations, KPK has more money allocated per person than Punjab. Even if the population of Punjab is 5 times greater than KPK, KPK budget is greater per person than Punjab.
> @Leader, @Rafael, @hasnain0099, could you folks find some up to date population figures by province?



KPK 21,392,000
Sindh 30,439,893
Punjab 725,85,000
Baluchistan 7,914,000
Special Balochistan Report &#8211; March, 2012 | Media Point
Quick Stats | Punjab Portal
Statistical Abstract
Govt of Sindh Official website.....About Sindh


----------



## farhan_9909

nuclearpak said:


> 1- The exponential increase compared to last year.
> 
> 2- You have to keep in population. Punjab has 54% of the country's population, Sindh comes second and then KPK.
> 
> Population of Punjab was approx 7 times greater than KPK in 1998 census. I couldn't find any recent figures, no census done since 1998. But I reckon that the ratio would be similar still. So if you divide the budget of Punjab and KPK to their respective populations, KPK has more money allocated per person than Punjab. Even if the population of Punjab is 5 times greater than KPK, KPK budget is greater per person than Punjab.
> @Leader, @Rafael, @hasnain0099, could you folks find some up to date population figures by province?



considering wiki as source

Punjab population 90millions
kpk population 20millions

kpk education budget 66billions
punjab education budget 210billions

so

in KPK 3300pkr per person

while in punjab

2333pkr per person

done using

Free Online Math Calculator and Converter
windows calculator

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SEAL




----------



## Hyperion

Haye Allah, sadqay ho jaon closet fundo. I think it's still better than the Saudi aid, which comes with a guidebook on butchering other minorities. Anyhow, thanks for your input, as always. Cheers! 



SEAL said:


>


----------



## SEAL

Hyperion said:


> Haye Allah, sadqay ho jaon closet fundo. I think it's still better than the Saudi aid, which comes with a guidebook on butchering other minorities. Anyhow, thanks for your input, as always. Cheers!



Haha Nasilsn? As you know PML-N is backward party, we are patwari's we won't mind any aid.
We are talking about Imran khan, Inquilaab, Naya KPK, and Buland-o-Bala daway that he will commit suicide but he won't accept any form of foreign aid. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=435348863230338

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

farhan_9909 said:


> considering wiki as source
> 
> Punjab population 90millions
> kpk population 20millions
> 
> kpk education budget 66billions
> punjab education budget 210billions
> 
> so
> 
> in KPK 3300pkr per person
> 
> while in punjab
> 
> 2333pkr per person
> 
> done using
> 
> Free Online Math Calculator and Converter
> windows calculator



Also calculate the budget size per capita. You will see that Punjab is already worse off based on per-capita 
Budget alloted 871 Billion 
Population 90 Million
Per-capita budget 9677
KPK
Budget allocation 344 Billion
Population 20 Million
Per-capita budget 17200
Now calculate the ratio of education-per capita to budget-percapita
KPK 3300/17200=19.18%
Punjab 2333/9677= 24.13%

So KPK is getting two times more than Punjab based on per-capita distribution. Despite this Punjab government surpasses the KPK in not only on budget allocation but also on relative per-capita allocation



Hyperion said:


> Haye Allah, sadqay ho jaon closet fundo. I think it's still better than the Saudi aid, *which comes with a guidebook on butchering other minoritie*s. Anyhow, thanks for your input, as always. Cheers!


But not with hellfire missles.....


----------



## Hyperion

Hellfire is much better than fires of hell. Cheers.



hasnain0099 said:


> Also calculate the budget size per capita. You will see that Punjab is already worse off based on per-capita
> Budget alloted 871 Billion
> Population 90 Million
> Per-capita budget 9677
> KPK
> Budget allocation 344 Billion
> Population 20 Million
> Per-capita budget 17200
> Now calculate the ratio of education-per capita to budget-percapita
> KPK 3300/17200=19.18%
> Punjab 2333/9677= 24.13%
> 
> So KPK is getting two times more than Punjab based on per-capita distribution. Despite this Punjab government surpasses the KPK in not only on budget allocation but also on relative per-capita allocation
> 
> 
> But not with hellfire missles.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Hyperion said:


> Hellfire is much better than fires of hell. Cheers.


Yeah then probably there's no need to ***** over "drone aya drone giraya" politics


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

You are one relentless Ganjamania fan, aren't you? 



hasnain0099 said:


> Yeah then probably there's no need to ***** over "drone aya drone giraya" politics


----------



## SBD-3

Hyperion said:


> You are one relentless Ganjamania fan, aren't you?


Phat gaye? . BTW Siraj Shaib has announced loadshedding "haram" in KPK (means it is hallal for the rest of Pakistan). Plus Immi and Asad Umar's claims of taxing the rich , property and agriculture were gone a waste as PTI didn't have the Guts of implement any of these.


----------



## Marshmallow

Analysis: In Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa budget, PTI lays out a strong start &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

You should know better than that. I'm in a much forgiving mood, as I have decided to stop antagonizing souls, at-least for a few more days, that is.

I'm trying my level best to be a nice angel, take what you can get. 

@nuclearpak, isn't that right? Me trying to be a decent human being, and people not accepting the fact that life is better without my abuses. What a shame - what has this world come to! 





hasnain0099 said:


> Phat gaye?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

hasnain0099 said:


> Phat gaye? . BTW Siraj Shaib has announced loadshedding "haram" in KPK (means it is hallal for the rest of Pakistan). Plus Immi and Asad Umar's claims of taxing the rich , property and agriculture were gone a waste as PTI didn't have the Guts of implement any of these.



wht do u say abt it? PTI xposin PMLN wrong policies on net....cuz ur puppet media arent showin it anywhere

*&#1705;&#1587;&#1740; &#1670;&#1740;&#1606;&#1604; &#1606;&#1746; &#1575;&#1576; &#1578;&#1705; &#1740;&#1729; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1576; &#1729;&#1585; &#1576;&#1606;&#1583;&#1746; &#1705;&#1608; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1740; &#1578;&#1606;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1729; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1587;&#1746; &#1657;&#1740;&#1705;&#1587; &#1583;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575; &#1662;&#1681;&#1746; &#1711;&#1575;&#1748; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1587; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581; &#1729;&#1605;&#1705;&#1608; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746; &#1576;&#1594;&#1740;&#1585; &#1740;&#1729; &#1587;&#1576; &#1705;&#1670;&#1726; &#1729;&#1608; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575;&#1748; &#1606; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711; &#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1587; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581; &#1705;&#1605; &#1578;&#1606;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1729; &#1604;&#1740;&#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585; &#1657;&#1740;&#1705;&#1587; &#1604;&#1711;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1681;&#1746; &#1604;&#1608;&#1711;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1670;&#1726;&#1608;&#1681; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575;&#1748; &#1582;&#1601;&#1740;&#1729; &#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1608;&#1740;&#1586;&#1575;&#1578; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726;&#1740;*

PMLN increased tax on low salary people and decrease tax for big fishes - Geo Tau Aisay Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Hyperion said:


> You should know better than that. I'm in a much forgiving mood, as I have decided to stop antagonizing souls, at-least for a few more days, that is.
> 
> I'm trying my level best to be a nice angel, take what you can get.
> 
> @nuclearpak, isn't that right? Me trying to be a decent human being, and people not accepting the fact that life is better without my abuses. What a shame - what has this world come to!


There is a difference between argument and trolling. You said hellfire was better and I said then why to rant on drones then? And then it was trolling so there was the usuall bullshit replied in same currency. Any problems?


----------



## Marshmallow

Hyperion said:


> You should know better than that. I'm in a much forgiving mood, as I have decided to stop antagonizing souls, at-least for a few more days, that is.
> 
> I'm trying my level best to be a nice angel, take what you can get.
> 
> @nuclearpak, isn't that right? Me trying to be a decent human being, and people not accepting the fact that life is better without my abuses. What a shame - what has this world come to!



BB ignore da losers....he is showin which paindooo n abusiv party he belongs to....do u kno wht a fat PMLN jungli lady did to a buss air hostess recntly?....she abused her beat her n insultd her just cuz she dint provide her a glass of water
@hasnain0099 is da male version of dat jugnli lady of PMLN  abusiv n paindoooooo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Dude, most of my replies to you are lighthearted. You'd feel the sarcasm, if I wished it so. 



hasnain0099 said:


> There is a difference between argument and trolling. You said hellfire was better and I said then why to rant on drones then? And then it was trolling so there was the usuall bullshit replied in same currency. Any problems?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Marshmallow said:


> wht do u say abt it? PTI xposin PMLN wrong policies on net....cuz ur puppet media arent showin it anywhere
> 
> *&#1705;&#1587;&#1740; &#1670;&#1740;&#1606;&#1604; &#1606;&#1746; &#1575;&#1576; &#1578;&#1705; &#1740;&#1729; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1576; &#1729;&#1585; &#1576;&#1606;&#1583;&#1746; &#1705;&#1608; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1740; &#1578;&#1606;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1729; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1587;&#1746; &#1657;&#1740;&#1705;&#1587; &#1583;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575; &#1662;&#1681;&#1746; &#1711;&#1575;&#1748; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1587; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581; &#1729;&#1605;&#1705;&#1608; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746; &#1576;&#1594;&#1740;&#1585; &#1740;&#1729; &#1587;&#1576; &#1705;&#1670;&#1726; &#1729;&#1608; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575;&#1748; &#1606; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711; &#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1587; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581; &#1705;&#1605; &#1578;&#1606;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1729; &#1604;&#1740;&#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585; &#1657;&#1740;&#1705;&#1587; &#1604;&#1711;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1681;&#1746; &#1604;&#1608;&#1711;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1670;&#1726;&#1608;&#1681; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575;&#1748; &#1582;&#1601;&#1740;&#1729; &#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1608;&#1740;&#1586;&#1575;&#1578; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726;&#1740;*
> 
> PMLN increased tax on low salary people and decrease tax for big fishes - Geo Tau Aisay Pakistan





> &#1705;&#1587;&#1740; &#1670;&#1740;&#1606;&#1604; &#1606;&#1746; &#1575;&#1576; &#1578;&#1705; &#1740;&#1729; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1576; &#1729;&#1585; &#1576;&#1606;&#1583;&#1746; &#1705;&#1608; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1740; &#1578;&#1606;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1729; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1587;&#1746; &#1657;&#1740;&#1705;&#1587; &#1583;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575; &#1662;&#1681;&#1746; &#1711;&#1575;


What does that mean? and who qualifies for this "every person"? And what tax has been specifically applied on poor? If you can tell me please? Little knowledge is dangerous, Neem Hakeem Khatra-e-Jaan


----------



## Dillinger

Hyperion said:


> Dude, most of my replies to you are lighthearted. You'd feel the sarcasm, if I wished it so.



Marriage has mellowed you down. 

Go to the corner and contemplate upon that first. 

We want the old Hype back...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Hyperion said:


> Dude, most of my replies to you are lighthearted. You'd feel the sarcasm, if I wished it so.


Nops I just used two words than your whole sentence. And it was pretty effective as I see. Textbook principal of communication


----------



## Marshmallow

hasnain0099 said:


> What does that mean? and who qualifies for this "every person"? And what tax has been specifically applied on poor? If you can tell me please? *Little knowledge is dangerous,* Neem Hakeem Khatra-e-Jaan



yeh dat applies on u too....i shared a link wid u to watch but u arrogantly widout watchin it,just began to throw a reply....

pely watch kuro then talk abt it....u juz want to argue against PTI!



hasnain0099 said:


> Nops I just used two words than your whole sentence. And it was pretty effective as I see. Textbook principal of communication



no u usd bad words....liar....PMLN r abusers....dats for sure!! gangsta of punjab!! look wht ur police did to women in faisalbad!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Maybe it's the yoga thingi? I take wifey to a place for pilates and joined their yoga sessions! 



Dillinger said:


> Marriage has mellowed you down.
> 
> Go to the corner and contemplate upon that first.
> 
> We want the old Hype back...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Marshmallow said:


> yeh dat applies on u too....i shared a link wid u to watch but u arrogantly widout watchin it,just began to throw a reply....
> 
> pely watch kuro then talk abt it....u juz want to argue against PTI!


I asked you about a single example of tax levied by Punjab government on poor. You have watched the video, you are in a better position to highlight one.


----------



## Dillinger

Hyperion said:


> Maybe it's the yoga thingi? I take wifey to a place for pilates and joined their yoga sessions!





Take roids then and go into roid rage mode.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

hasnain0099 said:


> I asked you about a single example of tax levied by Punjab government on poor. You have watched the video, you are in a better position to highlight one.



nai khud dekop video....nakur hun kia? whts da use of sharin da link if i hav to tell u a whole story myself... 

plus u seem abusr so im not willin to argue wid u


----------



## Hyperion

Stop annoying the little kid. How old are you by the way? 



hasnain0099 said:


> I asked you about a single example of tax levied by Punjab government on poor. You have watched the video, you are in a better position to highlight one.


----------



## SBD-3

Hyperion said:


> Stop annoying the little kid. How old are you by the way?


I am asking that "li'l" kid to prove what he said. Should it be a problem if true?


----------



## Jango

Ok folks, chill off. 

If somebody wants to discuss Punjab government they can shift elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafael

SEAL said:


>



Don't ruin this thread by spitting out your usual bull crap. Consider it a warning!


----------



## SEAL

Rafael said:


> *Don't ruin this thread by spitting out your usual bull crap. Consider it a warning!*



Its part of budgetary document of KPK gov and relevant to this thread.


----------



## Rafael

SEAL said:


> Its part of budgetary document of KPK gov and relevant to this thread.



Funny that you are posting stupid pictures and labeling them as budgetary document. 

You need to get your head examined.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafael

Keeping promises: Education gets lion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SEAL

Rafael said:


> Funny that you are posting stupid pictures and labeling them as budgetary document.
> 
> You need to get your head examined.



PTI guys are doing same please in PML-N threads No? You issued me infraction without any reason and it shows you want to ban me for your personal biased and you can't face the truth.


----------



## Zarvan

SEAL said:


> Its part of budgetary document of KPK gov and relevant to this thread.



Its not American aid Mr its companies funding and developing area they gain profits from its not aid first know what is aid and what is investment Mr


----------



## Rafael

SEAL said:


> PTI guys are doing same please in PML-N threads No? You issued me infraction without any reason and it shows you want to ban me for your personal biased and you can't face the truth.



They are not calling anybody 'Jaangli' are they? If you have problem with any of their post, use your brain and report!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SEAL

Rafael said:


> They are not calling anybody 'Jaangli' are they? If you have problem with any of their post, use your brain and report!



Ok i will report you don't forget to take action.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

*This is how KP Govt. will be getting the Revnue generated....
*







*This is where it will be spent.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Crypto

Hi Guys,
here is a detailed document of Punjab budget, i understand this is not the right thread but we were discussing few pages back so yeah. For a quick breakdown please go to page 31, Education has been given only 6.8 percent of total and 40Billion not 210billion as some were reporting. 

And in comparison to last fiscal year, education budget has been cut down by 1 Billion. 

This document is from Punjab gov website. 

http://cm.punjab.gov.pk/sites/cmsite.pitb.gov.pk/files/WP.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Tiger Awan said:


> Tsunami is different from floods that come every year. this CM is against Kalabagh Dam and he will see his city in flood every year.


unless there are change in most ridiculous laws relating to dams, provincial govt would say no..
kalbagh dam will displace people of KPK yet KPK will not get any irrigation or any royality(as what happened with ghazi brotha 80% project in KPK with all royality going to punjab)
world bank and other donaar agencies have time and again said that rules that dictate royality should be given on area and people affected not merely location of power plant...

KPK will say yes if
1. royality issue is solved fairly
2. province share of water is given according to 1991 Accord, today its getting 9% only ...
[/B]CM only said that resolutions have been passed by three provinces on kalabagh, he didnt supported or disputed the project[/B]


----------



## ziaulislam

hasnain0099 said:


> What does that mean? and who qualifies for this "every person"? And what tax has been specifically applied on poor? If you can tell me please? Little knowledge is dangerous, Neem Hakeem Khatra-e-Jaan


well da..u can say sir this tax to be taken from poor only, even craziest person will not do it...

*all direct taxes are directed towards poor without Any doubt 
and 1% sales tax and 4% withholding tax is which will hit the poor.. in any country if the direct taxes are more than indirect its a joke*


----------



## Amaa'n

i don't know whats the problem with nooners here, KPK is so far so good, on the right track, and their effort has been praised by media too.


----------



## Tiger Awan

ziaulislam said:


> unless there are change in most ridiculous laws relating to dams, provincial govt would say no..
> kalbagh dam will displace people of KPK yet KPK will not get any irrigation or any royality(as what happened with ghazi brotha 80% project in KPK with all royality going to punjab)
> world bank and other donaar agencies have time and again said that rules that dictate royality should be given on area and people affected not merely location of power plant...
> 
> KPK will say yes if
> 1. royality issue is solved fairly
> 2. province share of water is given according to 1991 Accord, today its getting 9% only ...
> [/B]CM only said that resolutions have been passed by three provinces on kalabagh, he didnt supported or disputed the project[/B]



lol Dam always displaces people. looks like u dont know anything


----------



## Leader

*PTI and KP govt lauded for selecting Fauzia Bibi as MPA from Chitral
*






Gul Hammad Farooqi

Chitral, June 18: Members of civil society thanked and appreciated Khyber-Pakhtunkhawa provincial government and Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf for selecting Miss Fauzia Bibi as a member of the Provincial Assembly (MPA), on special seat from Chitral.

Addressing a press conference at the office of Rural Community Development Program (RCDP) members of Chitral Development Network Engineer Temour Shah, Shakiruddin, Haji Muhammad, Miss Nasreen Bibi and Muhammad Zia Shah among others thanked and appreciated Pakistan Tahreeki Insaf and its chief Imran Khan who selected Fauzia Bibi on women special seat from Chitral.

They said that Fauzia Bibi will solve issues of the women. They said that Fauzia Bibi belongs to middle class and she by herself a social worker and human rights activist. They said that electing as MPA this is big achievement for Chitral. And women of Chitral will raise voice in provincial assembly via Fauzia Bibi. They appealed to the chief Minister KPK Parvez Khattak and PTI central leadership to include Fauzia Bibi in provincial Cabinet as provincial minister or select her as a special secretary and advisor on women issues to Chief Minister being a highly educated woman. They also urged on provincial government for releasing special Fund for development of Chitral.

Engineer Temour Shah urged on government for taking action on threads to members of civil societies by anti state elements. He said that we never abandoned our mission on such thread able messages and will continue good work for benefit of Chitral.


PTI and KP govt lauded for selecting Fauzia Bibi as MPA from Chitral | PAMIR TIMES | Voices of the Mountain Communities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saleem

revenues are only 14.5 bn??????


----------



## ziaulislam

Tiger Awan said:


> lol Dam always displaces people. looks like u dont know anything



yes but they should be compensated at the time and after..who would do that..? fedral govt runs away and provincial says that dont have funds..

i belong to ghazi region and have been personally affected without any compensation....

ask the people they hate it and they propagate the hate and which eventually results in people being aginst hydro projects. tarbela and kalabagh dam are very near and would be affected people know that it would be a catastrophe for them (as they learnt from ghazi-brotha affectes and tarbela affectes)

had people been compensated for their losses sufficiently they wouldnt have been against it...

let me give u a short example..people of tarbela now have to travel 3 hrs to district headquarter when previously the distance was merly 30 min..people around the ghazi brotha channel have to walk 5-10km to their homes from road due to lack of appropiate bridges which 1st would take a few mins..they could have easily been compensated by building bridges (that were in original model approved by worldbank for funding but late cut down when funding were received!)

another example, people used to get water through wells in the area but once a deep concrete channel was made the water went dry, coz natural water lanes were cut off by the channel...forget irrigation (which people were hoping) they cant even drink water, and govt didnt spent a penny to help them .the original project had small un concreted lanes to avoid this situation but was silently closed when sindh govt argued (meaning even water to natural seepage was stopped!, even though KPK isnt getting its share in irrigation in the 1st place)
also afterwords no welfare projects are done..

provincial govt simply states they dont get royalities and thus can do anything....
ask people around kalabagh areas that would be affected they wil give u example of these two projects even before u ask them a question, whether u support dams or not!?

thats the main reason why kalabagh dam couldnt be made..


apparently living in punjab mens u know nothing about dams...as dams cant be built in punjab anyway..and with this attitude not in any place without creating disgust

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SEAL

I hope CM KPK will take notice of it. This is very sad news and shows how much we need to invest in health sector in all provinces. 



*Contaminated instruments at LRH may have claimed 500 lives annually*

PESHAWAR: 
*With the province still reeling under the blow of a health scam involving substandard interferon vaccines, another deadly scandal has come to light at the Lady Reading Hospital&#8217;s (LRH) nephrology department &#8211; one that may have claimed 500 lives annually since 2005.
*
An inquiry report, a copy of which is available with The Express Tribune, states a total of 34 patients tested positive for hepatitis C virus (HCV)/hepatitis B virus (HBV) from June 1, 2012 till December 31, 2012. These patients were said to be HCV negative upon their admission to the hospital, indicating they contracted the virus through contaminated or reused artificial kidneys used for their dialysis.

The inquiry team only collected data for the six-month period, claiming it was not possible to vet the full record &#8211; from 2005 onwards. &#8220;Annual turnover of 34 HCV/HBV cases is detected in the dialysis unit of LRH. This clearly shows it is a killing field rather than a curative unit of LRH &#8211; the largest and most prestigious hospital of the province,&#8221; read the text of the inquiry, which was conducted by director administration of the health department Dr Muhammad Zaman Afridi and section officer (Budget 1) Muhammad Zakir.
The report adds some HCV/HBV patients received dialysis through machines not meant for HCV patients. This indicated all the machines were contaminated, with hapless patients not aware of the deadly dose.
Catching the culprits
According to the report, at least some ill-fated patients died due to the criminal negligence of the nephrology department&#8217;s head Professor Dr Akhtar Ali and dialysis technician at the LRH unit, Nasrullah.
The first page of the report states technician and storekeeper Nasrullah has been coming to the unit between 5 and 6am every day since the last 14 years. He illegally reuses discarded artificial kidneys and blood tubes while performing dialysis on patients till the arrival of doctors at about 9am.
Nasrullah then comes for his second shift from 3pm till 7pm. The report estimates the offence &#8211; spread over nearly a decade and a half &#8211; may have resulted in the deaths of 500 patients each year.
The report states Nasrullah pocketed the money he received from patients as fees while the receipts were never deposited so no hospital record exists. &#8220;The grievous matter was brought to the notice of the nephrology unit&#8217;s head, but no action was taken, which indicates he is fully involved in the unlawful practice,&#8221; it reads.
The dossier shows staff members at the dialysis unit also bore witness. During investigation and interviews with the employees, many swore Nasrullah was indeed reusing artificial kidneys.
Money matters
Till April 20, 2013, the main pharmacy at LRH issued 33,472 BHD and AHD solutions to the dialysis unit &#8211; each containing four and 10 litres, respectively. The stock was meant for 61,075 patients. Against the same, 45,480 dialyses were performed, while the remaining stock of solutions was used with reused artificial kidneys. The Rs1,500 fee charged from patients was then misappropriated with receipts not deposited to the hospital account.
In its conclusion, the report states the government suffered a loss of Rs21.855 million which could further increase if the main store&#8217;s data on earlier stocks was available.
&#8220;The inquiry team is fully convinced organised crimes were committed in the dialysis unit of LRH for a few worldly gains. All the malpractices were committed by two individuals, Professor Dr Akhtar Ali and dialysis technician Nasrullah,&#8221; reads the text of the report.
Recommendations
The team has given strong recommendations to the government, saying strict punishment may be handed to the two accused under the Efficiency and Disciplinary Rules, 2011.
&#8220;Pakistan Medical and Dental Council (PMDC) may be requested to put a lifetime ban on the practice of Dr Akhtar Ali. A major punishment of dismissal from service may be awarded to Nasrullah and the medical faculty of K-P may be requested to put a lifetime ban on his private practice.&#8221;
It also recommends Rs21.855 million may be recovered from Dr Akhtar Ali and Nasrullah, while the former may be transferred and not posted to any position where financial matters are involved.
The dialysis unit may be closed and quarantined till the contaminated dialysis machines are disinfected, it added.
Biased inquiry?
The Provincial Doctors Association (PDA), K-P has rejected the report, saying those who conducted the inquiry know nothing about the medical field.
&#8220;There are technical faults in the report, and is biased to defame the medical fraternity and hospital,&#8221; PDA Chairman Dr Shah Sawar told reporters on Tuesday.
He demanded the health department conduct a second inquiry into the alleged scandal and include technical people so that the matter can be properly highlighted. If any person is involved, they should be given punishment, he added.
Published in The Express Tribune, June 19th, 2013.

Contaminated instruments at LRH may have claimed 500 lives annually &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Marshmallow said:


> security in kpk is differnt than other provinces so mayb thy hav therefore included somthing more other than police for security purpose...
> 
> @AstanoshKhan can tell da differnce more clearly?
> 
> security in kpk is first so thy gave it more importnce then afta dat thy can work on tourism and environment....security nai hogi tu tourism kesey hoga?



The budget allotted to Police will be spent on reforming the organisation which would only be made utilised for the betterment of general populace and maintaining law and order. The security part of the budget is more inclined to dealing with terrorism where new equipments for the personnel, installation of high-tech scanners etc at sensitive locations, or may be the setup of a new highly professional force for dealing with terrorism only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

SEAL said:


> I hope CM KPK will take notice of it. This is very sad news and shows how much we need to invest in health sector in all provinces.
> 
> 
> 
> *Contaminated instruments at LRH may have claimed 500 lives annually*
> 
> PESHAWAR:
> *With the province still reeling under the blow of a health scam involving substandard interferon vaccines, another deadly scandal has come to light at the Lady Reading Hospital&#8217;s (LRH) nephrology department &#8211; one that may have claimed 500 lives annually since 2005.
> *
> ...



This does need to be addressed urgently.

The inquiry report was done in the tenure of PTI government, so I expect that action will be done as well.
@Leader, @Jazzbot, @AstanoshKhan, I heard that Shaukat Yousufzai is also health minister, can you confirm?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Another noticeable factor of KPK's budget.







This is coming from PK.

*&#1705;&#1746; &#1662;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1587;&#1576; &#1587;&#1746; &#1576;&#1681;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1574;&#1604;&#1729; &#1576;&#1580;&#1604;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575; &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1593; &#1729;&#1746; &#1580;&#1587; &#1705;&#1740; &#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1729;&#1605;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1585;&#1575;&#1729; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1608;&#1575;&#1662;&#1672;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1570;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583; &#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1740;&#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1705;&#1585;&#1740;&#1587;&#1740; &#1585;&#1705;&#1575;&#1608;&#1657; &#1729;&#1746;
*
*
&#1605;&#1585;&#1705;&#1586; &#1705;&#1608; &#1670;&#1575;&#1729;&#1740;&#1574;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1608;&#1729; &#1705;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1594; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1726;&#1575;&#1588;&#1575; &#1672;&#1740;&#1605; &#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1580;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746; &#1582;&#1740;&#1576;&#1585; &#1662;&#1582;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1587;&#1585;&#1605;&#1575;&#1740;&#1729; &#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1585;&#1746; &#1580;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; 20 &#1605;&#1582;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1746; 25000 &#1605;&#1740;&#1711;&#1575;&#1608;&#1575;&#1657; &#1576;&#1580;&#1604;&#1740; &#1662;&#1740;&#1583;&#1575; &#1705;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1587;&#1705;&#1578;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; &#1580;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1605;&#1585;&#1705;&#1586; &#1705;&#1608; &#1601;&#1608;&#1585;&#1740; &#1591;&#1608;&#1585; &#1662;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1585;&#1580;&#1740; &#1575;&#1740;&#1605;&#1585;&#1580;&#1606;&#1587;&#1740; &#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1584; &#1705;&#1585; &#1583;&#1740;&#1606;&#1740; &#1670;&#1575;&#1729;&#1740;&#1574;&#1746; &#1580;&#1587; &#1587;&#1746; &#1605;&#1587;&#1574;&#1604;&#1729; &#1583;&#1608; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1581;&#1604; &#1729;&#1608;&#1580;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746; &#1711;&#1575;*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

nuclearpak said:


> This does need to be addressed urgently.
> 
> The inquiry report was done in the tenure of PTI government, so I expect that action will be done as well.
> @Leader, @Jazzbot, @AstanoshKhan, I heard that Shaukat Yousufzai is also health minister, can you confirm?



Yup he's both health and information minister. The KPK Govt. is devising their strategies to cope with all health related issues. Give them some time they've allotted a huge chunk of the budget to health sector - do expect massive reforms. People are already seeing the CHANGE... LS has been phenomenally decreased - it has gone upto 1 hr after every 4 - 5 hrs. Every single work on roads left in last Govt. has been resumed and with the speed they're working, I think we'll see a noticeable difference in the coming weeks all across KPK. Insha'Allah


----------



## Jango

AstanoshKhan said:


> Another noticeable factor of KPK's budget.



That is a great step, providing incentive to people to go and get better medical care from a proper doctor and not a quack on the road! This would also ensure the proper post-birth care for the mother and child. Win win for all.


----------



## Zarvan

nuclearpak said:


> That is a great step, providing incentive to people to go and get better medical care from a proper doctor and not a quack on the road! This would also ensure the proper post-birth care for the mother and child. Win win for all.



This would only work in that society until and unless they provide more women doctors in hospitals Sir


----------



## Rafael

*KPK budget: good but could do better*

Of all the provincial budgets, KPKs was the most waited. It was a bit of anti-climax that the senior minister who belongs to the coalition partner Jamaat-e-Islami, presented the budget instead of a PTI face - yet the speech sounded coming straight from the PTIs economic team. 

The KPK budget received good press largely, but it was not without a few shortcoming and disappointments. The PTI-led coalition disappointed especially on the taxation front, contrary to its earlier claims of increasing dependence on direct taxation and yielding higher tax from agriculture income. Though, the agriculture sector in KPK pales in comparison to those of Punjab and Sindh, it should surely yield more than a mere Rs22 million targeted for FY13. 

That said the government has ensured speedy documentation of agriculture land records to be completed within six months. The budget White Paper also mentions the agriculture income tax target to be in line with the concerned authoritys potential - the KPK government needs to up the ante. Surely, an over dependence on indirect taxes - as high as 83 percent - is not what the PTI had promised and envisioned. 

The pleasantries - all of them are on the expenditure side, with education and health sectors leading the way. The PTI has stayed true to its words in this regard declaring education and health emergency in the province, budgeting substantial amount for the social welfare. 

But the numbers are to be analysed carefully, as a smart change in accounting standards makes the education budget look six times fatter. In essence, the bulk of Rs72.6 billion budgeted for education under the current revenue expenditure, is the salary expense, which was previously treated under a separate head of account. 

_*Be that as it may, there is growth and a really impressive one as development spending on education has doubled to nearly Rs30 billion. Not only is this unprecedented in the provinces history, it even compares to the development education budget of the big brother Punjab. 

To put it into perspective, Punjabs development education budget is just Rs2 billion more than KPKs. Total development spending on health and education in KPK is a healthy 48 percent of the Annual Development Plan - speaking volumes of PTIs priorities. Special programmes have been announced for women on both education and health fronts, and adequate amount has been budgeted.*_ 

While the KPK government seems to have done wonderfully well on the social side, it would still remain dependent on materialization of foreign assistance. The revised budget estimates for FY13 reveal a shortfall of Rs24 billion from the budgeted foreign assistance, which was the chief reason why the province made a deficit of Rs36 billion. 

For spending on education and health to reach the desired level and for the budget to be in surplus, the foreign assistance must materialise. If it does not happen, it should be learnt the hard way of increasing the provincial revenue generation capacity. 

KPK budget: good but could do better | Business Recorder


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

What I wish to see is KPK gov make inroads in Dera Ismail khan and break the influence of Diesel by starting developmental projects of small and mid size.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

An anti corruption watchdog to be made in KPK, completely separate from government. Imran Khan in NA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Yara do you know that Diesel never wins from DIKhan city? His stronghold lies in Tank and small rural pockets. Give DI Khan more NA seats and you can reduce his influence.



mafiya said:


> What I wish to see is KPK gov make inroads in Dera Ismail khan and break the influence of Diesel by starting developmental projects of small and mid size.


----------



## Jango

PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa(KP) government has decided to call all parties conference (APC) over the issue of terrorism soon, SAMAA reports on Wednesday.

According to Shaukat Yousafzai said that the government would fully cooperate with the federal government in eliminating terrorism.

He said that the &#8216;war on terror&#8217; is not the war of Pakistan.

The spokesman also said that if there had been a secret pact on missile attacks, the government should tell the country about it clearly. SAMAA

KP govt decides to call APC on terrorism | SAMAA TV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

ziaulislam said:


> yes but they should be compensated at the time and after..who would do that..? fedral govt runs away and provincial says that dont have funds..
> 
> i belong to ghazi region and have been personally affected without any compensation....
> 
> ask the people they hate it and they propagate the hate and which eventually results in people being aginst hydro projects. tarbela and kalabagh dam are very near and would be affected people know that it would be a catastrophe for them (as they learnt from ghazi-brotha affectes and tarbela affectes)
> 
> had people been compensated for their losses sufficiently they wouldnt have been against it...
> 
> let me give u a short example..people of tarbela now have to travel 3 hrs to district headquarter when previously the distance was merly 30 min..people around the ghazi brotha channel have to walk 5-10km to their homes from road due to lack of appropiate bridges which 1st would take a few mins..they could have easily been compensated by building bridges (that were in original model approved by worldbank for funding but late cut down when funding were received!)
> 
> another example, people used to get water through wells in the area but once a deep concrete channel was made the water went dry, coz natural water lanes were cut off by the channel...forget irrigation (which people were hoping) they cant even drink water, and govt didnt spent a penny to help them .the original project had small un concreted lanes to avoid this situation but was silently closed when sindh govt argued (meaning even water to natural seepage was stopped!, even though KPK isnt getting its share in irrigation in the 1st place)
> also afterwords no welfare projects are done..
> 
> provincial govt simply states they dont get royalities and thus can do anything....
> ask people around kalabagh areas that would be affected they wil give u example of these two projects even before u ask them a question, whether u support dams or not!?
> 
> thats the main reason why kalabagh dam couldnt be made..
> 
> 
> apparently living in punjab mens u know nothing about dams...as dams cant be built in punjab anyway..and with this attitude not in any place without creating disgust



1) Just bcz previous govts didnt compensate the people doesnt mean we stop building dams

2) the problems you are discussing, its 
benefits of dams 
vs 
these little ( and they are very little when compared to benefits of dam ) these people face + annual floods these people experience


----------



## AstanoshKhan

nuclearpak said:


> An anti corruption watchdog to be made in KPK, completely separate from government. Imran Khan in NA.



This is something PK also mentioned in his interview with Shahzeb Khanzada. I think IK himself will be Chairing the Anticorruption cell.


----------



## ziaulislam

Tiger Awan said:


> 1) Just bcz previous govts didnt compensate the people doesnt mean we stop building dams
> 
> 2) the problems you are discussing, its
> benefits of dams
> vs
> these little ( and they are very little when compared to benefits of dam ) these people face + annual floods these people experience



well thats the attitude...forget the local people and think of benefit of people of punjab and Sindh (in form flood prevention)..govt cant run like this and dams cant be built like this...this attitude lead us to the current situation in balochistan ( ignore local people gas needs and supply to punjab for greater good)

i hope better people are sitting in PML N then holding such a thought to "push over" local people who are scarifying their lands and homes


----------



## Tiger Awan

SEAL said:


> I hope CM KPK will take notice of it. This is very sad news and shows how much we need to invest in health sector in all provinces.
> 
> 
> 
> *Contaminated instruments at LRH may have claimed 500 lives annually*



ex CM Hoti ko rat ko nend ati hai ??? if yes then he is one son of a .............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

I saw this on facebook and some one rightly said that if this pic would have been of some European member thousands would have appreciated it but as it is of a Pakistani that too with beard isn't appreciated @Aeronaut @Leader @WebMaster @Jazzbot @Pk-one and others

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jango

Zarvan said:


> I saw this on facebook and some one rightly said that if this pic would have been of some European member thousands would have appreciated it but as it is of a Pakistani that too with beard isn't appreciated
> @Aeronaut @Leader @WebMaster @Jazzbot @Pk-one and others



There was a Punjab MPA (not minister) who came on motorcycle as well!
@hasnain0099, @Tiger Awan...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Zarvan said:


> I saw this on facebook and some one rightly said that if this pic would have been of some European member thousands would have appreciated it but as it is of a Pakistani that too with beard isn't appreciated
> @Aeronaut @Leader @WebMaster @Jazzbot @Pk-one and others



BTW, I think his official car is following him... and yes I agree that he and anyone else in Pakistan's politicos must be appreciated for such humble steps.



nuclearpak said:


> There was a Punjab MPA (not minister) who came on motorcycle as well!
> @hasnain0099, @Tiger Awan...



Shahbaz Shareef and Hanif Abbasi.


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> There was a Punjab MPA (not minister) who came on motorcycle as well!
> @hasnain0099, @Tiger Awan...


(PP-133 Narowal-II) Abu Hafs Muhammad GhiyasUd-Din


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> (PP-133 Narowal-II) Abu Hafs Muhammad GhiyasUd-Din



Bhie please tell them all to use personal transport . Let is a plane, expensive car or a motor cycle ..bcoz ur PM's harass people whne they travel in public transport ...



AstanoshKhan said:


> Shahbaz Shareef and Hanif Abbasi.



Actually they have 1200 guards with them .. 1200 motor cycles b daal doh budget me ..showbaz k showbaziyan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> Bhie please tell them all to use personal transport . Let is a plane, expensive car or a motor cycle ..bcoz ur PM's harass people whne they travel in public transport ...


Likha kaya hua hay? I can't clearly understand what are you trying to say. Aap urdu main likh liya karo yaar.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> Bhie please tell them all to use personal transport . Let is a plane, expensive car or a motor cycle ..bcoz ur PM's harass people whne they travel in public transport ...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they have 1200 guards with them .. 1200 motor cycles b daal doh budget me ..showbaz k showbaziyan



I know their Showbazia... @nuclearpak asked for it and I mention it regardless of their showbazi... @Zarvan, bhai Darhi (Beard) Mardo Ki Hothi Hay Warna Clean Shave Tho Larhkiya Bhi Hothi Hay. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

any update on how the rich will be taxed in KPK ???


----------



## AstanoshKhan

First ever of CM's in his daily doings with Javed Chaudhary.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151741928984458


----------



## Jango

Here's the full program:






*Interesting to see that he mentions that Peshawar will also get a Mass Transit system.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Excellent to see the way he moves around, one Special Branch car, his car, and then a jammer. Stops at signals, other cars go alongside and all...

Kudos to him.

ROFL, there is a huge lock on the gate of CM House!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

@nuclearpak ye deko





 @Jazzbot @Leader @A.Rafay BB @Hyperion @AstanoshKhan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## BATMAN




----------



## Jango

Asad Qaiser on Capital Talk said that the government will introduce a single education system in Class 1 this year. Additionally, new model madrassas will be created by government in which modern education will also be given along with proper religious education.


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> Asad Qaiser on Capital Talk said that the government will introduce a single education system in Class 1 this year. Additionally, new model madrassas will be created by government in which modern education will also be given along with proper religious education.



the concept of madrissah's run by private mullahs itself is deviation from one educational system...


----------



## Leader

*CM Khattak goes against PTI pledge
*

A natural follow-up question irritates ordinary PTI supporters and a common man why were the choices so limited that Imran Khan had to rely on a traditional politician to lead the model government in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa? 

How can the problem (past political leadership) be a part of the solution? A little perspective to the dilemma may help readers understand why the face of change in KPK appears more of the same. 

Chanting slogans for change, good governess and establishing Naya Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, KPK Chief Minister Pervaiz Khattak emerged the first to react against his party manifesto and the vision of Imran Khan. 

The chief minister transferred Swat DPO Gul Afzal Khan Afridi when he refused to bow to him. 

The CM showed the attitude of traditional politicians who opted to use their powers for personnel gain, showing that he had no intention for change. 

According to sources, Khattak called Swat DPO Gul Afzal khan Afridi and said: Your behaviour is not good while answering the question of CM. The DPO replied: Sir my behaviour is good enough.
But the CM repeated the same remarks. The DPO replied if the CM has any doubt over his behaviour, he could consult his superiors. 

The CM said: You are not cooperating with my MPAs. The DPO replied: Sir I will treat everyone according to the law and will never violate merit for few. The CM remarked: You know I can sack you or transfer you. 

The DPO bluntly said: You will do your work and I will perform my duty with dedication and never bow to any influential. Sources said that the CM was speaking in harsh tune and threatened the DPO of dismissal.

It is learnt that after the conversation with the CM, the DPO received a phone call from the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police Inspector General Office and the registrar informed him that he was transferred and his transfer letter was faxed to him
DPO Gul Afzal Afridi is a brave and duty full officer who performs his duties efficiently. 

During his tenure in Swat, he arrested many militants, strengthened the investigation system of police and brought the crime rate down. He maintained interaction with the people and made himself available to the media. He cleared Swat valley off dacoits and drugs sellers but was transferred due to political interference.

The people are disappointed at his transfer and say that the system cannot be changed in Pakistan.
The DPO told TheNation that after CMs call, IGP Peshawar Office Registrar called him and said that his transfer order was faxed and he should leave his charge.

When contacted on phone, Javed Khaki, press secretary of the CM, said that the CM was not available and he would check with him about the matter. But when called again, he could not get the opinion of the CM and said he was busy.

CM Khattak goes against PTI pledge

apparently the bureaucracy is upset with the new public representatives, they look at the political background and refuse to obey when they find kay iska tou koe aga picha hi nahi hai...

and now this publicity news item in favour of DPO gul afzal khan afridi.

can bureaucracy do adopt non-cooperative behaviour without backing from federal government at its own,

I wonder........


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=482121028535995






Swat Pakistan's Switzerland.

20-24 Swat festival has already begun in full swing !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*Allocation in budget for education negates PTI&#8217;s claim*
PESHAWAR: The tall claims of the PTI-led Khyber Pakhtun-khwa government about unprecedented increase in education budget have proved to be a mere jugglery of words as there is an increase of only Rs one billion in the development budget of education.

No new mega project is to be launched in the sector and only all the ongoing schemes have been retained. The projected amount in the budget for education has been shown as Rs66 billion by combining the current and development budget. Many in the government circles have claimed that the education budget has been enhanced from Rs6 billion to Rs66 billion, which is against the reality.

According to the budget document, the total allocation for education sector is Rs60 billion, which includes Rs56 billion for salaries and Rs4 billion non-salary expenses. The government claimed to have imposed an education emergency, but no such allocation has been made or project identified to show the government&#8217;s seriousness about education sector in practical terms. The amount allocated for development in the education sector under Annual Development Programme is Rs13 billion against the Rs12 billion of the previous government showing an increase of only Rs one billion.

The top focus proposed in the first budget of the new government was improvement of the conditions of the existing educational institution by constructing boundary walls, lavatories, rooms and provision of other facilities for which an allocation of Rs2 billion has been made. But this is not something new. It has been a continuous process for which similar allocations are made every year.

Similarly, Rs500 million amount has been allocated for introducing monitoring system in the education system. This scheme, too, is an initiative of the previous government, as all ground work for it has already been made. Even recruitment process for the scheme was started during the caretaker government. Third party monitoring of education institutions would be introduced for which an amount of Rs100 million has been allocated. The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Education Commission and Joint Education Advisory Commission for reviewing curriculum and examination system is something new for which an allocation of Rs20 million has been made.

Stori Da Pakhtunkhwa is a project, which was launched by the Awami National Party-led former government which has been maintained. However, the monthly stipend of Rs10,000 -15000 in budget for the new fiscal year has been extended to top 20 position holders in all the boards for which an allocation of Rs360 million has been made.

Rokhana Pakhtunkhwa, another old project, has been extended with an allocation of Rs800 million. Focus would also be made on promotion of girl education in the remote districts like Kohistan, Battagram, Torghar like the previous government. Moreover, 100 new primary schools, upgrading of 50 primary schools to middle level, 50 middle schools to high and 25 high schools to higher secondary school level is in the next annual development programme. Work would also be started on the second phases of Cadet College Swat and Karnal Sher Khan College Swabi.
Allocation in budget for education negates PTI


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


> *CM Khattak goes against PTI pledge
> *
> CM Khattak goes against PTI pledge
> 
> apparently the bureaucracy is upset with the new public representatives, they look at the political background and refuse to obey when they find kay iska tou koe aga picha hi nahi hai...
> 
> and now this publicity news item in favour of DPO gul afzal khan afridi.
> 
> can bureaucracy do adopt non-cooperative behaviour without backing from federal government at its own,
> 
> I wonder........



The article lost it's credibility in the very start when the Chief Editor did not bother to proof read it before posting/uploading it to their site... the article starts off with a wrong spelling of SWAT as SAWT. So much to say for their credibility afterward.

There had been many political influenced postings in the past regime of ANP/JUIF, and in my view, CM is just minding his own business.

Anyway here's a treat for foreign investors.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Devil Soul said:


>



*PTI chief, MPs not to claim suites, house rent
*
Mumtaz Alvi
Saturday, June 22, 2013 
From Print Edition

ISLAMABAD: Setting a good example for other lawmakers to follow, PTI Chairman Imran Khan and his legislators, who have their own residences here, have decided not to apply for suites at the Parliament Lodges and also not to claim house rent.

Imran and several other PTI MNAs will neither apply for space at the lodges nor for the house rent. This is in line with our policy of austerity which we are demonstrating in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, said a PTI lawmaker. Several other politicians, who also have their posh

residences in Islamabad are still frantically pushing forallocation of suites at the lodges, should take a leaf out of the PTIs book. It remains to be seen whether other parliamentarians will also follow suit.

A release issued by the Central Secretariat said the PTI was the only party, whose legislators had adopted a unique policy of not availing themselves of accommodation facility at the lodges.

It dispelled the impression that the National Assembly Speaker Ayaz Sadiq had refused to allot a suite to Imran at the lodges.An overwhelming majority of senators and MNAs are quite rich and own properties in Islamabad. Many of them have even more than one residence here, but still they never compromise on their share at the lodges, said a former caretaker of the lodges while talking to The News here.

He said suites at the lodges were often occupied by the relatives or friends of legislators for full five-year term, as the legislators preferred to stay at their own houses.Frequent visitors put a question mark on the state of security at the lodges, which is hardly a furlong or so away from the Parliament House, he maintained.

Reports have been surfacing in the media from time to time that even after the expiry of their term, politicians keep occupying suites and even dont bother to timely clear their dues and utility service bills.Former prime minister Yusuf Raza Gilani had approved construction of more suites for the legislators adjacent to the main Parliament Lodges complex during his term.

PTI chief, MPs not to claim suites, house rent - thenews.com.pk


----------



## AstanoshKhan




----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Devil Soul

*Ground realities?: &#8216;PTI failing to live up to its promises&#8217;*
By Baseer QalandarPublished: June 26, 2013
PESHAWAR: 
The Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) has been blamed for going against its slogan of change after taking charge of the provincial government.

The allegations emerged after Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Chief Minister Pervez Khattak last Wednesday appointed 10 lawmakers as advisers and special assistants who will enjoy ministerial-level powers and are entitled to the same facilities.






A PTI insider on the condition of anonymity admitted differences over the allotment of ministries were still prevailing within the party, adding this was causing disappointment among activists.

The PTI insider claimed there were two groups within the party. The first was led by Chief Minister Pervez Khattak and the second by K-P Assembly Speaker Asad Qaiser.

&#8220;Those individuals who were not given ministries have been adjusted as advisors who have powers similar to those of a minister,&#8221; he explained. &#8220;Persistent rifts have compelled party workers to write letters of complaints to PTI chief Imran Khan.&#8221;

Constitutional expert Quresh Khattak explained provincial cabinets were limited to 15 ministers, including the chief minister, under the 18th Amendment. He said Clause 130 (6), which was introduced by the amendment, clearly defined the size of the cabinet. &#8220;The cabinet is to be collectively responsible to the provincial assembly and its total strength is not to exceed 15 members under Article 130.&#8221;

Awami National Party (ANP) Information Secretary Mian Iftikhar Hussain told The Express Tribune the PTI government was failing to bring good governance back to the province, adding K-P was already engulfed by a plethora of chronic challenges.

He said the PTI was bound to obey rules envisaged under the 18th Constitutional Amendment. &#8220;However, these additional advisors and special assistants are making this government&#8217;s reign similar to those of past rulers. It can be said that the government has 25 ministers after 10 advisors and special assistants, vested with ministerial powers, are coupled with 15 appointed members of the cabinet.&#8221;

The former information minister questioned why special assistants were being tasked with overseeing a range of portfolios such as mining and minerals, higher education and population welfare as if they were ministers. He alleged incumbent ministers were taking full advantage of their incentives and perks, which they had promised their voters they would stay away from.

&#8220;Over Rs15 million in additional expenditures for advisors and special assistants groups is a burden on the provincial exchequer,&#8221; he argued, adding this had also weakened confidence in the new government. Hussain criticised leaders of the provincial government for being involved in a tug of war over ministries, while militants were regrouping and taking advantage of the party&#8217;s internal weaknesses.
Published in The Express Tribune, June 26th, 2013.


----------



## SBD-3

Update: 1Week turned into 1Year


----------



## Jazzbot

@hasnain0099 That wapda claim about 1 week / 1 year could be a false reporting incident, no? You're acting like he has changed his statement at same day? Two different newspapers covered the news with 2 different claims, now both are newspapers and we know all newpapers start publishing after 12am daily. So looks to me an error in reporting where 1 week time is claimed.

PS: I seriously think that CM KPK should refrain from such statements and should stick to his own job..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> Update: 1Week turned into 1Year



It actually depends on which newspaper you believe in more!

I've heard that there is 1 hour loadhsedding after every 3-4 hours...? Anybody can confirm?

In most parts of Punjab, it is one hour after every one hour.


BTW, the demand for KPK is 2400 while supply is 1800 MW. The budget has allocated money for 400MW worth of hydro projects and 200 MW of thermal (coal), while and additional 20 or so through other means.

If these projects get completed in 2-3 years, and other measures are taken, then we can see a loadshedding free province in KPK (considering that the increase in demand in 3 years is around 500-700 MW)!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

What PTI should have is a press officer - everything goes through his/her office and this vet and avoid much confusion


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1387152234832522

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

http://www.voiceofhazara.com/relative-of-cm-kpk-living-in-cm-house-nathiagali/


----------



## Devil Soul

*Draft the master plan*
ISMAIL KHAN
It is never too late to be what you might have been.&#8217; (George Eliot)

Pervez Khattak, who took over as the chief minister of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa on the last day of May, 2013, is not a novice to the corridors of power. He has been in politics for decades and, on several occasions, the minister of one important department or the other, including industries and irrigation.

People may forget and forgive Pervez Khattak for how he performed in the past &#8211; as they did recently during the general election by returning him both to the national and provincial assemblies, but they will neither forget nor forgive him for what he does in his present stint as the chief executive. Going by the rhetoric that Mr Khattak seems to be using as his most potent weapon, one can only sympathise with him and the party that he has chosen to launch himself anew.

Immediately after assuming the charge of chief minister, Pervez Khattak set himself the herculean task of bringing about a well-pronounced change after ninety days; 29 days have since passed and little to see of the promised change. On June 26, a frail looking, sixty something chief minister was seen sitting at the end of a long table with endless lines of officials on his left and right. He was said to be presiding over a meeting at the end of which it was announced that the officials attending the meeting will submit a new master plan for the betterment of the battered city of Peshawar.

Here is something to change now. Perhaps none of the officials attending the meeting informed the new chief minister about the fate of numerous master plans prepared previously and now hanging on the seeping and decayed walls of Peshawar Development Authority and the Planning & Development Department (P&D) begging attention. They very shrewdly avoided pinning responsibility since the dial would have tilted in their direction.

Since the meeting is also said to have taken stock of the seemingly uncontrollable and uncorrectable traffic in Peshawar and the awful sewage system, the officials attending the meeting did not inform the chief minister what they had been doing so far. These gentlemen must have attended similar meetings in the past where they must have been assigned these tasks which they have failed to carry out if one is to go by the evidence on ground.

The current chief minister was the minister of irrigation for nearly three years during the last government before he quit. During his tenure, the once picturesque canal chain running around and deep within the walled city ran thick with sewerage and ***** of indescribable nature with no one paying heed. The canal could have been a great boon for the city and cantonment and it used to be once when it had been conceived and newly laid.

The gentleman who is presently the chief minister&#8217;s right arm as his principal secretary was then the secretary irrigation department. Since he could not deliver then, the chief justice of Peshawar High Court had to take notice of it, ordering cleaning of the canal. The orders are pending to be carried out.

Pervez Khattak must realise before it is too late that he can only order; the men who have to carry out the orders are the same and that is something he can fix only with great pain. He must set himself realistic goals that can be achieved by his team of officials who with their lackadaisical performances have failed many governments before him. Mr Khattak cannot uproot Peshawar and install a new city in its place in ninety days. Also, if he could, he should put an end to the horde of brief-cases clutching consultants descending on KP&#8217;s metropolis, from Punjab&#8217;s citadel of Lahore, getting briefings from Peshawar&#8217;s officialdom and leaving their own home-cooked panaceas to cure the rotten system, called bureaucracy. Please be sure that in their zeal to invent a &#8220;Naya Pakistan&#8221;, these consultants do not end of dismantling the whole system at the expense of creating jobs for themselves.

And he and his political master, the cricket star of yore, Mr Imran Khan would do a world of good to their image if they avoid setting and announcing deadlines. The clock is already clicking on holding local bodies elections in 90 days, of which 26 days have passed with the local government having no clue if and when would these be held.

Upon leaving office, Haider Hoti had thanked his team of bureaucrats profoundly for extending him support. Pervez Khattak must ask himself what kind of support was that which routed Hoti&#8217;s party in the election? Not for his tall talking and showering unsolicited and unqualified praise on his officials, but for putting the right cogs in the right wheels will Mr Khattak be remembered.
Draft the master plan - DAWN.COM


----------



## Leader

http://www.siasat.pk/forum/showthread.php?193405-PTI-Govt-in-KP-in-FULL-Action-Part-4-(28-06-2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

p.s.













more news items from KPK here 

PTI Govt. in KP in FULL Action Part 4 (28/06/2013)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

CJ Peshwar High Court says #PTI KPK Gov will bring mobile courts and consumer courts in the province -

@AstanoshKhan @Pak-one @Spring Onion 

this is great, more reforms in lease property contracts also required, like in punjab


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


>



Why fixing the prices and bringing reforms to Nowshera and surrounding places which is CM's own constituency, who'd do that in the rest of the province?


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


> Why fixing the prices and bringing reforms to Nowshera and surrounding places which is CM's own constituency, who'd do that in the rest of the province?



valid !!


raise the issue !!


----------



## Leader

Back Page peshawar June 29 2013 144784


----------



## Leader

p.s.






First Foreign Delegation for Direct Investment in KPK meets Imran Khan on Tuesday

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...y-provide-speedy-justice-kpk.html#post4466032

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


> p.s.
> 
> First Foreign Delegation for Direct Investment in KPK meets Imran Khan on Tuesday



Now this is something I was looking forward to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


> Now this is something I was looking forward to.



me too, I was wondering too about investment, opportunities should be explored and worked upon !


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


> me too, I was wondering too about investment, opportunities should be explored and worked upon !



I had a chat with our MNA the other day and he said that many billionaires from abroad are waiting for IK's call to start the flow of investment in the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cleverrider

AstanoshKhan said:


> Now this is something I was looking forward to.



Very important for KPK to get investment, it will do good. A Recent Visit to Pakistan was great just electricity killed it for me to be honest. Anyways any new changes even the little ones?

I heard new traffic systems will be put in place in Peshawar/New solar lights/changes in city cleaning system? is that true!


More Importantly the government should certainly make changes where it does not cost them money or very little, In a year or 2 we will find out. 

I hope that KPK as a Province should be developed and not just one area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

cleverrider said:


> Very important for KPK to get investment, it will do good. A Recent Visit to Pakistan was great just electricity killed it for me to be honest. Anyways any new changes even the little ones?
> 
> I heard new traffic systems will be put in place in Peshawar/New solar lights/changes in city cleaning system? is that true!
> 
> 
> More Importantly the government should certainly make changes where it does not cost them money or very little, In a year or 2 we will find out.
> 
> I hope that KPK as a Province should be developed and not just one area.



LS has been reduced phenomenally in the past two, three weeks... and there's no LS in my Areas since 3PM (it's 10PM right now). May be just because of the cold weather.

Yes people are feeling the 'CHANGE'. The leadership is active and things are being dealt with as it should be. There're solar panels installed in defence area as a pilot project for Traffic Signalling and Road lights and I've a feeling that it would be installed throughout the city in coming weeks.

The city looks relatively clean and many renovation projects are underway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Govt to start work on four energy projects

*Govt to start work on four energy projects
*

The provincial government has planned to start work on four gigantic energy projects of 457 Megawatt capacity with an objective to overcome shortfall of energy besides providing an inexpensive electricity to consumers, industries and agriculture sectors.
These mega projects included Sharmai power project with a capacity of 150 Megawatt, Shasgai (144 MW), Shagosan (132MW) and Koto (31MW) on which work would start next year after approval by the Federal Govt, official sources in energy department in Civil Secretariat told APP on Thursday.
Pakhtunkhwa Hydel Development Organization (PHYDO) is constructing two new projects at Machai and Nawalia, having a total capacity of 20 MW and hopefully it will start production in upcoming fiscal year, he said.
To attract private investment, Energy and Power Department through PHYDO has also conducted prefeasibility study of 10 raw sites in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
Moreover, action plan 2011-21 under PHYDO has started work on six hydel projects with a capacity of 238 MW. 
The completion of these projects would help address problems of load shedding and will give boost to agriculture and industrial sectors.
In addition to this, Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has signed two Memorandum of Unders*tanding (MOU) for development of lower Palas valley Hydropower (665 MW) and Spat Gah hydropower project 496 MW) at Kohistan under public private partnership with a total cost of US$ 3 billion.
In ADP 2013-14, an amount of Rs.1527 million has been allocated for 28 schemes and if required an additional fund up to Rs 3billion would be provided. 
For this purpose, he said adding that necessary amendments would be made in Hydel Development Fund (HDF).
He said to develop the potential of the province in hydel power generation, focus was being made to go for alternate energy and oil and gas to contribute significantly in the redressal of energy crises in the country and generate resources for self-sustainability of the Province.
The Government of KP has imposed energy emergency in the province and committed to raise the capacity of PHYDO and Energy & Power Department to highest level of excellence.
He said the government was focusing on developing feasible alternative energy sources to mitigate the effects of power short falls and developing hydel policy frame work in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
He said the Government was planning to setup a state-of art Oil Refinery at Khushal Garh in Kohat in partnership with Pakistan State Oil (PSO) with capacity of 40,000 barrel per day production, adding an MoU with PSO has already been signed in this regard and that its construction will start soon after completion of the feasibility studies.
Likewise, he said, the Government has signed a loan agreement with the Asian Development Bank for development of hydro power potential in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. Under this project, the projects of establishment of Oil refinery in Kohat, feasibility studies of potential raw sites, construction of 200 MW thermal Power Plant, construction of 10 MW of solar Power Generation facility besides building of 10 MW wind power generation facility in KP would be completed. 
Also, feasibility study for alternate energy potential for wind, solar and bio- mass would also be made.
Under Energy Emergency's special initiatives, he said, Rs. 300 million would be provided to the Bank of Khyber (BoK) to provide easy loans to manufacturers and importers of KP to invest in solar energy projects and preparation of equipments at local level in order to fully tap the alternate energy resources potential.
The government with cooperation of Peshawar Electric Supply Company (PESCO) is also working on formation of a Task Force to prepare recommendations for enhancing quality in delivery and distribution of electricity in KP. For this purpose, the Government has proposed allocation of Rs.10 million in the budget 2013-14.
To get rid of huge expenses of streetlights, he said, Energy and Power Development Department with cooperation of Local Govt department have prepared a comprehensive plan to transfer streetlights on solar energy for which Rs.100 million was earmarked in upcoming fiscal year. Another project regarding establishment of Green Secretariat was also under consideration to reduce use and wastage of energy in Govt offices.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...i-kicks-off-agenda-change-kp.html#post4468241

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saiyan0321

Very VEry good... foreign talks for investment and 4 energy projects being started and ofcourse the free medicine being provided in every Govt hospital also takes the cake. If he can implement all this then Imran change would come and i am glad that In such a short while Imran is tackling the issues and finding solutions. Good work and keep it up. Will keep a look out for more updates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Creder

just heard guys, a convoy got hit in peshawar 2 dead 15 injured..women n kids

edit make that 11 dead god knows how many injured

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan

First Output of KPK's Government... 

Jabban Hydal Project started working. It will produce 22MW Electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saiyan0321

yes slowly and surely those energy projects will solve those problems..... it has only been a few weeks but they have started good work.


----------



## RuheTag

Hats off to #PTI #KPK govt. For the first time FIR of a blast has been registered against 3 Taliban Comds instead of namaloom afraad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AstanoshKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...-strike-after-talks-minister.html#post4484372


----------



## Devil Soul

*Afsos Bhot Jald ANP Ki Yad Sattanay Lagi*
AFTAB MOHMAND


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## RangerPK

RuheTag said:


> Hats off to #PTI #KPK govt. For the first time FIR of a blast has been registered against 3 Taliban Comds instead of namaloom afraad



That is great to hear. Regardless of who might be the criminal , law must be applied.


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## RangerPK

AstanoshKhan said:


> LS has been reduced phenomenally in the past two, three weeks... and there's no LS in my Areas since 3PM (it's 10PM right now). May be just because of the cold weather.
> 
> Yes people are feeling the 'CHANGE'. The leadership is active and things are being dealt with as it should be. There're solar panels installed in defence area as a pilot project for Traffic Signalling and Road lights and I've a feeling that it would be installed throughout the city in coming weeks.
> 
> The city looks relatively clean and many renovation projects are underway.



Very good to hear. I hope I visit Peshawar someday to feel the change. Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

AstanoshKhan said:


> First Output of KPK's Government...
> 
> Jabban Hydal Project started working. It will produce 22MW Electricity.



A very good example.... Musharraf had prepared this plan to put hydal turbines in NWFP, streams.

We shall do the same in Punjab at canals and rivers.

Did PTI govt. built it and why the limit it on one.. why not 1000?


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Imran directs KP govt to investigate completely Dr violence against journalists (Urdu)







http://www.insaf.pk/News/tabid/60/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/16601/Imran-directs-KP-govt-to-investigate-completely-Dr-violence-against-journalists.aspx?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Jango

AstanoshKhan said:


> First Output of KPK's Government...
> 
> Jabban Hydal Project started working. It will produce 22MW Electricity.


\
This is what I have been saying for a long time, small hydro projects on streams and rivers...which give the electricity to the homes in the immediate vicinity.


----------



## Creder

It really surprises me how everytime I listen to Imran Khan, no matter how disappointed you are about things in Pakistan you just sort of get so inspired by this man. A true statesman and I really really believe that by the end of these 5 years there will be a " naya kpk ". You guys should believe that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

> However, Chief Minister Pervez Khattak reiterated these funds would be issued through district development committees (DDCs) and asked members to participate in the DDC meeting and share their schemes. &#8220;The funds will then be released after a tendering process.&#8221;




this shows PTI is heading in right direction. #LocalBodies promises will be fulfilled !

http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...billion-supplementary-budget.html#post4492652


----------



## MM_Haider

http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...2492-kpk-govt-launches-online-fir-system.html


----------



## safiadil

Regarding the TV show hosted by Kashif Abbasi:

I do not agree with the panel that there are no changes. I dont know where these guys live and where they get there information from but my whole family lives in Peshawar and we have noticed changes. Small changes but things that affect us directly.
For example:

1. The streets are cleaned properly and regularly and we have noticed a significant decrease in the foul smell in the area. It happened because the responsible people were warned that any legitimate complain against them will have severe consequences. And people have access to the MPA for these kinds of complaints.

2. We see more doctors in the hospital on duty and actually checking the patients and not just passing by.

3. The electric transformer in our area blew a fuse a week back and the WAPDA department was there to fix it in Five minutes of the call. There usual time for these complaints is One hour or more and the best best response time we have seen over the last few decades has been half an hour. Which means the people are doing what they are supposed to do.

I dont know what this panels means by change. If by change they mean that somehow all the problems like poverty, disease, unemployment, corruption, polution, education, terrorism etc is completely vanished then they should look up the meaning of change in the dictionary. We (the common foes) have seen changes.

Regarding the corruption at lower level, i am really curious about the source of their information. I am sure it is somebody from the previous governments who will undermine the efforts of the current PTI govt. in any case. If these guys know somebody who is involved in corrupt practices, then why don't they say the names of these people and expose them? why dont they report them to the authorities so that they can take action. If there is no action and the corrupt practices continues then they can come back and say that there is no change.

I used to respect Salim Safi but it seems he has lost touch with reality and just relies on what the other people says.

There is still a long long way to go, no doubt about that. But its a good start by PTI govt. and there certainly is a CHANGE.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/social...da-gardi-against-doctors-kpk.html#post4496845


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...2813-imran-briefed-militancy.html#post4496988


----------



## Creder

The issue of holding multiple positions vis-a-vis party and political office came to light during the CEC meeting. Key points

* Khattak was asked to relinquish party post. He said he'd rather give up the CMship.

* Same goes for Asad Qaiser, he has to give up the party post.

* Shaukat Yusufzai - this guy has been lately making the headlines for all the wrong reasons, he holds more than one portfolio in the provincial government as well as holds a party position. He was asked to relinquish a portfolio as well as party position.


---

I fear this may cause grumbling within the party, the team is struggling to take off. My concern is that they might get bogged down in these internal issues just like they did with internal elections. That will be very detrimental to PTI ambitions for next elections.


----------



## Saleem

safiadil said:


> Regarding the TV show hosted by Kashif Abbasi:
> 
> I do not agree with the panel that there are no changes. I dont know where these guys live and where they get there information from but my whole family lives in Peshawar and we have noticed changes. Small changes but things that affect us directly.
> For example:
> 
> 1. The streets are cleaned properly and regularly and we have noticed a significant decrease in the foul smell in the area. It happened because the responsible people were warned that any legitimate complain against them will have severe consequences. And people have access to the MPA for these kinds of complaints.
> 
> 2. We see more doctors in the hospital on duty and actually checking the patients and not just passing by.
> 
> 3. The electric transformer in our area blew a fuse a week back and the WAPDA department was there to fix it in Five minutes of the call. There usual time for these complaints is One hour or more and the best best response time we have seen over the last few decades has been half an hour. Which means the people are doing what they are supposed to do.
> 
> I dont know what this panels means by change. If by change they mean that somehow all the problems like poverty, disease, unemployment, corruption, polution, education, terrorism etc is completely vanished then they should look up the meaning of change in the dictionary. We (the common foes) have seen changes.
> 
> Regarding the corruption at lower level, i am really curious about the source of their information. I am sure it is somebody from the previous governments who will undermine the efforts of the current PTI govt. in any case. If these guys know somebody who is involved in corrupt practices, then why don't they say the names of these people and expose them? why dont they report them to the authorities so that they can take action. If there is no action and the corrupt practices continues then they can come back and say that there is no change.
> 
> I used to respect Salim Safi but it seems he has lost touch with reality and just relies on what the other people says.
> 
> There is still a long long way to go, no doubt about that. But its a good start by PTI govt. and there certainly is a CHANGE.



but they want the old style loot mar feudal cum robber baron [aka "businessman". industrialist"] politicians...no lifafas here you know....no trips and plots allotted...


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

@Leader @Jazzbot @AstanoshKhan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AstanoshKhan

BATMAN said:


> A very good example.... Musharraf had prepared this plan to put hydal turbines in NWFP, streams.
> 
> We shall do the same in Punjab at canals and rivers.
> 
> Did PTI govt. built it and why the limit it on one.. why not 1000?



No PTI Govt. did not built it. The survey and feasibility was done in Musharraf's tenure while the project was initiated in PPP's regime. More such projects are underway and new ones are in the pipeline too. PTI's regime in KPK is expecting a huge amount of investment in Energy sector (Hydel Projects etc).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

*This Morning - Imran Khan at Islamabad Airport as he leaves for UK for two weeks*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

@Leader, @nuclearpak, @Pak-one

Now this is some news to me.






I believe you all know who Shehryar Afridi is. (He's known as the 2nd Asad Umar in PTI Ranks).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AstanoshKhan

@cleverrider

This is what I was talking about.












The company is keen on investing in 1000MW energy generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

AstanoshKhan said:


> @cleverrider
> 
> This is what I was talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Here is another view

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

^ @AstanoshKhan whats up with all those wires? 

nice to see trees all over, something idiots have cut down on a massive scale in lahore.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


> ^ @AstanoshKhan whats up with all those wires?
> 
> nice to see trees all over, something idiots have cut down on a massive scale in lahore.



The wires is the result of bad planning and management of Cantonment-Board/Peshawar-Development-Authority. They're of electricity, telephone and cable operators... no underground system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

AstanoshKhan said:


> The wires is the result of bad planning and management of Cantonment-Board/Peshawar-Development-Authority. They're of electricity, telephone and cable operators... no underground system.



Wires of telephone and electricity should be underground.


----------



## Edevelop

Leader said:


> ^ @AstanoshKhan whats up with all those wires?
> 
> nice to see trees all over, something idiots have cut down on a massive scale in lahore.



Actually that reminds me of MM Alam Road



A.Rafay said:


> Wires of telephone and electricity should be underground.



Anything is possible but be prepared to spend money


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...e-pushes-pti-s-reform-agenda.html#post4504282

http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-News-7-188663-Journalists-hail-judicial-inquiry-decision

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

A.Rafay said:


> Wires of telephone and electricity should be underground.



In Islamabad, all the wires were originally underground, you couldn't see a single overhead pole except the streetlights bach when our house was made...but now in the new sectors the CDA is making overhead wires.

This does 3 things:

1- More chances of kunda connection.

2- More chances of fault due to weather.

3- Eyesore.

These wires really ruin the whole scenery, especially of a city like Islamabad and then the picture of Peshawar that was posted above, imagine the road without those wires, the trees would look beautiful.

The lineman in Pakistan just inserts a wire wherever he pleases!


----------



## TaimiKhan

A reality check: Of overbearing consultants and a brooding Khattak - DAWN.COM



IT HAS been thirty-eight days since Chief Minister Pervez Khattak took oath of his office and those thirty-eight days have been amusingly roller-coaster.

No wonder, the nascent government has yet to find its feet, not so much probably for want of desire to settle down and get going but for reasons and factors that are beyond them.

*Beginning from the top, Mr Khattak, the lean, tall bespectacled veteran of past governments, seems a stand-alone man. Perception, and there is a good measure of it, is that he is irrelevant, or has been made irrelevant.*

*Decisions, it is said, are made in Zaman Park, Lahore, and not in Peshawar. This, officials say, is adding up to the backlog and stymieing the whole reform process.*

*&#8216;Directive&#8217; to the top bureaucrat in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, said to have come directly from the PTI chairman, to &#8220;bring your own team&#8221; in the presence of ever-brooding chief minister has given further fillip to the perception of a toothless Khattak.
*
And if that was not enough to damage the credentials of the party in power in KP, instructions to the bureaucracy, from some people really close to the party leadership, bypassing the frail-in-frame chief minister, has made some wonder; *who is in-charge here?*

This, and the horde of consultants and working groups laden with some of the party candidates, who lost elections in Lahore and elsewhere with ready-made recipes to make their dream of a Naya Pakistan come true in KP, has not helped things either.

What happened was probably more amusing than the most popular television comedy show these days. The &#8216;visionary&#8217; consultants had no clue that Gen Musharraf&#8217;s 2001 Local Government Ordinance was history and that KP has its own local government law enacted in 2012.

And then PTI&#8217;s much cherished village councils. It turned out that the statistics these wizards of change had brought with them had been taken from an internet source. The figures did not add up. Little wonder, the dream has had to be put on hold till further discussions in Islamabad and Lahore.

*Not very surprisingly, some of PTI&#8217;s own party ministers are brimming with frustration. They feel suffocated. In the words of one minister: &#8220;The party leadership should have faith in us and let us work. There is no need for the people from Lahore to come and teach us how to run this government.&#8221;*

*This, more than anything else, may harm the image of PTI&#8217;s KP government of being remote-controlled from Lahore.* Already, what were whispers are now murmurs. Some within the officialdom liken the PTI leadership to a drone hovering above the one-square kilometre area above the Chief Minister&#8217;s Secretariat and the Civil Secretariat.

And need this be told also that the spleen-venting new generation of politicians is clueless about KP&#8217;s Problem No 1, security? Never mind their statements ad nauseam on the War on Terror. Their first presentation on what they wanted to do had a blank slide with a big question mark in the middle on security, this according to an official who attended it.

So, the pressure is telling. Like lemmings, PTI&#8217;s ardent followers in the cabinet, passionately parrot the party&#8217;s policy statements, even if it sounds bizarre and at times ridiculous, given the context of the situation. And need this be told that the spleen-venting new generation of politicians &#8220;It is not our war&#8221;, say some ministers. &#8220;This is an imposed war&#8221;, say others. Chief Minister Khattak has gone a step further, almost with a bended knee, offering to extend due reverence to the Taliban with whom, he insists, his government has no quarrel. Just, when the month of May saw the highest number of terrorist incidents 119 in total, the highest in the last five months.

The alarming thing is that all divisions, except, Hazara have shown substantial increase in the number of terrorist attacks. Peshawar is leading the figures in the number of attacks.

*As the casualty figures mount with bombings, attacks and target-killings, the ministers justify the acts. &#8220;This is a reaction to drone attacks&#8221;, they say, even if this &#8216;revenge&#8217; is grossly disproportionate -- 2,500 to 3,500 militants and &#8216;civilians&#8217; put together -- to a total of 48,000 Pakistanis killed since September, 2001.*

What is more worrying is the confusion caused in the rank and file of the KP police by such statements.
*
If it is not &#8220;our war&#8221; as the police say, &#8220;Why should we be fighting and losing lives on a daily basis&#8221;, they ask -- the police casualty figures are staggering, 65 of them having lost their lives since January 1, 2013, the highest casualty figure to-date in six months. &#8220;Why not abolish all the checkposts around Peshawar and other places and raise white flags,&#8221; they ask.*

For this to happen, they say, the KP government does not have to wait for national consensus or national policy. All that needs to be done is an executive order from the chief minister in this regard.

*Given the lack of clarity and prevailing confusion, the mounting police casualties has rattled their rank and file, something that the ministers would have known, had they been attending the funerals at the Police Lines, now happening on a daily basis.*

The irony, say senior law enforcement officers, is that while the PTI leadership calls for an end to military operations to give peace and negotiations a chance, yet the government requested military to come in aid of the civil law enforcement agencies to launch operation against militants to the south of Peshawar in Mattani, the day after the killing of six Frontier Constabulary men and the day, when a police officer was killed, while battling the militants, just when the chief minister was taking a broad swipe at the police for corruption.

What is perplexing for some government officials is the impact of the drone argument do with sectarian target killings, which too, they say, has registered an all-time high record, 51, in the last six months against 61 for the whole last year.

*So, while the PTI endeavours to create a &#8216;Naya Pakistan&#8217; here in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, it needs to understand that the working groups and bevy of consultants are only adding to the confusion, creating and adding to work backlogs.*
*
This is not the good governance the PTI chairman has been talking about. As one officer quipped, there is no need to reinvent the wheel.

The wheel is already there, you only have to keep it rolling.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

I agree that the PTI's terror policy is flawed to the core, and thank god they aren't the ones formulating it. The plus point though is that Imran Khan and PTI's statements have changed regarding terrorism, before they used to advocate total peace with all, now they make statements that different groups should be dealt with differently. 

N-league terror policy has also changed it seems. They are now making no statements regarding terrorists except a vague line here and there.

As for the part which says about conflicting orders, there is some truth in that I believe. Although Pervez Khattak isn't a Qaim Ali Shah, but he is taking consultative sessions with the PTI central leadership, and I don't see any wrong in taking the party board into consideration before executing a major project as long as it doesn't translate into direct orders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

The Popalzai in Peshawar didn't announce a separate moon this time.

This is the first time in years....definitely a change!

The Info Minister also said that the start of Ramzan will be in accordance with the Central Ruet-e-Hilal committee throughout the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

nuclearpak said:


> The Popalzai in Peshawar didn't announce a separate moon this time.
> 
> This is the first time in years....definitely a change!
> 
> The Info Minister also said that the start of Ramzan will be in accordance with the Central Ruet-e-Hilal committee throughout the province.
















*Imran Khan with his Junooni Supporters at Heathrow Airport*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=415920891854008


----------



## Leader

*KP announces steps to undo thana culture
*

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government on Tuesday announced measures to reform the provincial police system, including bar on the people&#8217;s detention in police stations without evidence of their wrongdoing and removal of inefficient officers.

According to provincial information minister Shaukat Ali Yousafzai, the measures will make police efficient and thus, helping them regain public confidence.

After a meeting of the cabinet, which lasted over five years with Chief Minister Pervez Khattak in the chair, the minister told reporters that the provincial home secretary and the police officer briefed participants on the law and order situation and governance.

He said issues related to police were also discussed by participants, who decided that the police&#8217;s intelligence would be strengthened and that major chunk of the budget allocated for the department would be spent on police stations.

The minister said the cabinet expressed dissatisfaction with the performance of the police&#8217;s investigation wing and called for improvement in its performance.

&#8220;The cabinet authorised the provincial police chief to identify inefficient officers in the force so that they could be replaced with competent officers. Also, the federal government will be requested to send talented officers to the province,&#8221; he said.

Mr Yousafzai said several measures were approved to reform the current &#8216;thana culture&#8217; in the province and that one of them was that police would not keep people in the police stations&#8217; lockups without evidence of their wrongdoing. He said police officials would work in two shifts and that there would be a complete ban on shoulder promotion in the department.

The minister said the relevant police stations would gather fingerprints of suspected persons.

He said the tenure of station house officers and other field officers would be determined, while tenure of moharrar (reader) in police station had been restricted to one year.

Mr Yousafzai said it had been decided that tenure of the post of moharrar had been fixed for five years and that there would be special desks in every police station for women to lodge complaints.

He said training imparted to recruits at training centres could not meet requirements of the present situation, especially counter terrorism, and therefore, the cabinet approved to hire new instructors.

The minister said the provincial government would request the centre to repatriate platoons of Frontier Constabulary to improve security situation in settled areas adjacent to the tribal agencies.

&#8220;It will reduce pressure on police,&#8221; he said.

Mr Yousafzai said warden system would be introduced in cities to cope with traffic problems, while traffic police would not stop drivers on the roads to check their vehicle documents.

&#8220;If any police official is found violating this order, he will be punished. In case, the driver breaks traffic law, only then the police can stop him or her for giving challan on the spot,&#8221; he said.

The minister said the cabinet approved right to information ordinance that would be promulgated within next two to three days.

He said for the purpose, the government would appoint the information commissioner to facilitate the general public.

Mr Yousafzai said the procedure and legal requirements for the formation of accountability commission would be finalised by July 15.

He said the government would introduce uniform education system from March 2014 across the province and working group would give its recommendation by July 25, while working groups had been set up to recommend reforms in local government and health departments.

The minister said the cabinet had decided to give free food to every patient and his attendants in the government hospitals.

&#8220;This will help some 12,000 patients and their attendants daily,&#8221; he said.

Mr Yousafzai said the government would grant autonomy to the tehsil and district hospitals. He said a special task force had been set up to work in power and energy sector. The minister said double carriageway from motorway junction to Hayatabad Town would be constructed, while parks in Peshawar would be rehabilitated properly. He said the local government would outsource the sanitation system of the provincial capital.

KP announces steps to undo thana culture - DAWN.COM


----------



## Leader

*Pakistani politician Imran Khan speaks exclusively to The Telegraph*

The cricketer-turned-politician tells Rob Crilly of his journey of recovery since he fell 15ft from a raised platform at a party rally during this year's Pakistan election campaign.

Video: Pakistani politician Imran Khan speaks exclusively to The Telegraph - Telegraph


----------



## Leader

looks like Pervaiz Khattak was a right pick for the job... so far so goood !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

money talks or government matters, whatever that be, atleast the awane ka issue is solved for the first time.

good going KPK govt and Pervaiz Khattak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Naya KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

*Uniform syllabus from next year, says Khattak
*

Khyber Pakh-tunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khan Khattak Tuesday said that the government would introduce uniform syllabus from the next academic year.

Speaking as a chief guest at the award distribution ceremony at a school here, he said that the *curriculum of the Aitchison would be introduced at all the state-run schools*.The move would improve the standard of the government schools and the public confidence in the government schools would be restored, he said, adding the government would not compromise on the standard of education.

*&#8220;We have decided to put an end to the political interference in transfer and posting of teachers. A teacher will retire from the same school where his appointment is made,&#8221;* he said, adding promotion of the teachers would be linked to his or her performance. *The government school will have a teacher for 30 to 40 students,* he maintained.

*Pervez Khattak said that bringing uniformity in the curriculum of the public and private schools would provide equal opportunities to the students.*The chief minister said private educational institutions were serving the society by providing quality education to the students. However, he added, that the government schools would not lag behind after the introduction of the planned reforms.

Uniform syllabus from next year, says Khattak - thenews.com.pk

now the syllabus may be introduced, but the quality of the teachers, who is going to ensure that, so the teacher training should start now...

maximum 20-25 students in the standard uptil 12, and upto 5th class 5 student 1 teacher is the standard UK style of raising kids.

do whatever it takes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

^^ this is much better than danish schools > intermingle


----------



## ajpirzada

^^ good. better to import the Aitchison syllabus rather than creating one yourself.. the evidence for student teacher ratio is not very robust but teacher quality is a must. to be honest, increasing teachers' salary to 80% of private sector will attract better teachers. you can have the teachers training program running by the sideline but that will take too much time with too much uncertainty. 

also better trained teachers will simply leave the public schools if the salary is not reasonable. hoping for the best!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

ajpirzada said:


> ^^ good. better to import the Aitchison syllabus rather than creating one yourself.. the evidence for student teacher ratio is not very robust but teacher quality is a must. to be honest, increasing teachers' salary to 80% of private sector will attract better teachers. you can have the teachers training program running by the sideline but that will take too much time with too much uncertainty.
> 
> also better trained teachers will simply leave the public schools if the salary is not reasonable. hoping for the best!!



I think the induction of those kids into private schools who cannot afford is coming from the fact that their fee will be financed not by the government but by the links Imran would be bringing home with him.

reasonable and good salary package, on job training sessions abroad and chance of further education for the teachers themselves, if not for the existing then for those who are being inducted now, should be offered, so that they can do a good job well and are retained as well.

but no mention of controlling madrissah into our one educational policy life line... wonder,why no mention?


----------



## Leader




----------



## Bratva

Virtual policing : Typing out your own FIR ... online

PESHAWAR:Around 1,277 FIRs were registered online in the first two days after the web facility was launched by the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa police. But only 70 of those information reports were genuine, those familiar with the matter told The Express Tribune.
The service was made available on an experimental basis through the official website of the K-P police so the general public could lodge complaints without actually stepping inside a police station.

According to a high-ranking police official the decision was taken by the new provincial government as there had been complaints regarding police reluctance to register FIRs in many cases. An online system eliminates any such problem as all the person needs to do is go to the website, enter the relevant details, type out their complaint and press &#8216;add&#8217;.

A board has been established under the supervision of DIG Operations to scrutinise and sift through the &#8216;online FIRs&#8217; and for managing the process. However, it might be prudent to note &#8216;online FIR&#8217; is a bit of a misnomer: filling the form does not mean an actual FIR is automatically registered.

*Step by Step*
&#8220;A form is available online which complainants fill after which the identity of the complainant would be verified by NADRA.&#8221;
&#8220;Then the complaint would be scrutinised by an official at the indicated police station, who will present the report to the board,&#8221; he continued. &#8220;If the complaint is declared valid, an FIR would be launched at the relevant police station,&#8221; explained the official.
&#8220;Once the FIR is lodged the complainant is informed, he can track the details of his FIR on the website.&#8221;

At least 1,277 complaints were lodged online on Sunday and Monday after the facility was advertised via a police handout, he added. &#8220;Most of the complaints were not authentic and only 60 to 70 of the total were found to be genuine &#8211; proper FIRs were registered for those by the concerned police stations.&#8221;

*
(Mis)using the system*
There were complaints about the police being hesitant to register first information reports in certain cases such as kidnapping for ransom and other similar crimes, shared the official. The online system was meant to discourage this practice but the new system has created another problem &#8211; misuse of of the facility.

&#8220;Most people tried to register FIRs against their opponents to create hurdles for them, which of course is not a good trend,&#8221; pointed out the official.

*The FIR Board*

This entity headed by the DIG has to ensure all online FIRs are downloaded on time and the details of the FIR are immediately sent to the concerned SHO, DPO and RPO via email, fax or telephone.It will also oversee the FIR&#8217;s registration at the correct station without any delay and follow up with the person who lodged the complaint online.

The K-P police website Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police : Official Web Portal was launched by IGP Ihsan Ghani last month.

Published in The Express Tribune, July 11th, 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*KP cabinet approves Right to Information Bill*

*The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa cabinet on Tuesday approved the Right to Information Bill that after its passage from the provincial assembly in the next session would facilitate the general public and media to get information about provincial government departments.
* 

Briefing journalists after cabinet meeting here at Peshawar Press Club, spokesman for the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government Shaukat Yousafzai said the cabinet discussed law and order situation in the province and approved reforms in policing system to facilitate the general public, reduce crimes and combat terrorism.He said the police officials would now work in two shifts while separate desks would be established for facilitating women complainants at police stations through female officials.

The minister said that investigation branch would be reorganised and investigating police officers would be provided training with latest technology and techniques. He added that the fingerprints of all suspected persons living within the jurisdiction of a police station would be obtained and examined after each criminal act in that police station.

The minister said the provincial cabinet also stopped shoulder promotions in police department while no vehicles would be stopped by the traffic police on the road for checking documents. &#8220;A vehicle would be intercepted only for violating traffic rules on the road,&#8221; he added.

About combating terrorism, Shaukat Yousafzai said the PTI-led coalition government inherited terrorism from the past governments that pursued wrong policies. He said the police force would be provided proper training and weapons to combat terrorism while a trust would be established for the victims of terrorism under which the victims&#8217; children would be provided free of cost education.

According to the minister, the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government also approved uniform education system in the province under which the new syllabus would be implemented from class one from March next year. Shaukat Yousafzai said that the provincial cabinet also approved special Ramazan package under which all the admitted patients in government hospitals and their attendants would be provided free of cost food during the holy month of Ramazan.

KP cabinet approves Right to Information Bill - thenews.com.pk

hope other bills also get draft and approved, well done KPK govt, pervaiz Khattak, all those involved in drafting the bill, all those who are going to favour the bill and find weak points for further improvement before becoming law.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jhonjames

PTI started building Naya KPK!! picture. PTI started building Naya KPK.....I Hope we will see better KPK by the help of PTI Government in KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*Of overbearing consultants and a brooding Khattak*
ISMAIL KHAN
PESHAWAR: It has been 38 days since Chief Minister Pervez Khattak took oath of his office and those thirty-eight days have been amusingly roller-coaster.

No wonder, the nascent government has yet to find its feet, not so much probably for want of desire to settle down and get going but for reasons and factors that are beyond them.

Beginning from the top, Mr Khattak, the lean, tall bespectacled veteran of past governments, seems a stand-alone man. Perception, and there is a good measure of it, is that he is irrelevant, or has been made irrelevant.

*Decisions, it is said, are made in Zaman Park, Lahore, and not in Peshawar.* This, officials say, is adding up to the backlog and stymieing the whole reform process.

*Directives to the top bureaucrat in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, said to have come directly from the PTI chairman, to bring your own team in the presence of the ever-brooding chief minister has given further fillip to the perception of a toothless Khattak.*

And if that was not enough to damage the credentials of the party in power in KP, instructions to the bureaucracy, from some people really close to the party leadership, bypassing the frail-in-frame chief minister, has made some wonder; who is in-charge here?

This, and the horde of consultants and working groups laden with some of the party candidates, who lost elections in Lahore and elsewhere with ready-made recipes to make their dream of a Naya Pakistan come true in KP, has not helped things either.

What happened was probably more amusing than the most popular television comedy show these days. The visionary consultants had no clue that Gen Musharrafs 2001 Local Government Ordinance was history and that KP has its own local government law enacted in 2012.

And the*n PTIs much cherished village councils. It turned out that the statistics these wizards of change had brought with them had been taken from an internet source. The figures did not add up. Little wonder, the dream has had to be put on hold till further discussions in Islamabad and Lahore.*

Not very surprisingly, some of PTIs own party ministers are brimming with frustration. They feel suffocated. In the words of one minister: *The party leadership should have faith in us and let us work. There is no need for the people from Lahore to come and teach us how to run this government.*

This, more than anything else, may harm the image of PTIs KP government of being remote-controlled from Lahore. Already, what were whispers are now murmurs. Some within the officialdom liken the PTI leadership to a drone hovering above the one-square kilometre area above the Chief Ministers Secretariat and the Civil Secretariat.

And need this be told also that the spleen-venting new generation of politicians is clueless about KPs Problem No 1, security? Never mind their statements ad nauseam on the War on Terror. Their first presentation on what they wanted to do had a blank slide with a big question mark in the middle on security, this according to an official who attended it.

So, the pressure is telling. Like lemmings, PTIs ardent followers in the cabinet, passionately parrot the partys policy statements, even if it sounds bizarre and at times ridiculous, given the context of the situation.

And need this be told that the spleen-venting new generation of politicians It is not our war, say some ministers. This is an imposed war, say others. *Chief Minister Khattak has gone a step further, almost with a bended knee, offering to extend due reverence to the Taliban with whom, he insists, his government has no quarrel.* Just, when the month of May saw the highest number of terrorist incidents 119 in total, the highest in the last five months.

The alarming thing is that all divisions, except, Hazara have shown substantial increase in the number of terrorist attacks. Peshawar is leading the figures in the number of attacks.

As the casualty figures mount with bombings, attacks and target-killings, the ministers justify the acts. This is a reaction to drone attacks, they say, even if this revenge is grossly disproportionate -- 2,500 to 3,500 militants and civilians put together -- to a total of 48,000 Pakistanis killed since September, 2001.

*What is more worrying is the confusion caused in the rank and file of the KP police by such statements.

If it is not our war as the police say, Why should we be fighting and losing lives on a daily basis, they ask -- the police casualty figures are staggering, 65 of them having lost their lives since January 1, 2013, the highest casualty figure to-date in six months. Why not abolish all the checkposts around Peshawar and other places and raise white flags, they ask.*
*
For this to happen, they say, the KP government does not have to wait for national consensus or national policy. 

All that needs to be done is an executive order from the chief minister in this regard.*

Given the lack of clarity and prevailing confusion, the mounting police casualties has rattled their rank and file, something that the ministers would have known, had they been attending the funerals at the Police Lines, now happening on a daily basis.

*The irony, say senior law enforcement officers, is that while the PTI leadership calls for an end to military operations to give peace and negotiations a chance, yet the government requested the military to come to the aid of the civil law enforcement agencies to launch operations against militants to the south of Peshawar in Mattani, the day after the killing of six Frontier Constabulary men and the day when a police officer was killed while battling militants, just when the chief minister was taking a broad swipe at the police for corruption.*

What is perplexing for some government officials is the impact of the drone argument do with sectarian target killings, which too, they say, has registered an all-time high record, 51, in the last six months against 61 for the whole last year.

*So, while the PTI endeavours to create a Naya Pakistan here in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, it needs to understand that the working groups and bevy of consultants are only adding to the confusion, creating and adding to work backlogs.*

*This is not the good governance the PTI chairman has been talking about. As one officer quipped, there is no need to reinvent the wheel.*

*The wheel is already there, you only have to keep it rolling.*
Of overbearing consultants and a brooding Khattak - DAWN.COM


----------



## AstanoshKhan

^^^ yet another anti-PTI article by DAWN.

The Author assessed KPK's Govt. performance just in 38 days. Honestly speaking the article looks biased full of anti-PTI gibberishes. When our anchors and analysts talk about the miseries of PMLN in center and Punjab, they say they are in early days and will take time. But for PTI, there is no such relief. Hypocrisy at its best.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


>



The last line is an epic one... Afghans must leave for obvious reasons... let them build their own country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

A long needed step to get the Afghan mohajirs out.


----------



## Leader

*KP to hand over industrial estates to private sector
*

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has decided to hand over all the industrial estates to the private sector and provide them cheep electricity to revive sick industrial units in the province.

Talking to a delegation of local industrialists here on Thursday, Chief Minister *Pervez Khattak said that necessary instructions and guidelines had been issued to the quarters concerned to implement the decision of handing over all the industrial estates to the private sector so that*

the closed and sick industrial units in the province could be revived.

The chief minister discussed with the delegation various matters related to the revival and development of industrial sector and problems faced by industrialists in the province.

The delegation was led by chief executive of Frontier Steels Noman Wazir. Other members of the delegation included Riaz Arshad, Haji Afzal, Umar Zakori, Malik Niaz, Zahid Shinwari, Mohammad Tahir, Imtiaz Ahmed, Naeem Shahzad and others. High ranking officials of the industry and other departments were also present on the occasion, said a handout.

The chief minister said that by handing over industrial estate to private sector industrial and economic activities could be enhanced to create employment opportunities in the terrorism-hit province.

He said that the provincial government was introducing basic reforms in all the sectors. He added that working groups comprising experts and professionals of both the private and public sectors were constituted in all the departments to implement the reform agenda of the provincial government.

Mr Khattak said that the provincial government would fully support the decision of closing markets and business centres after dusk if other provinces agreed to it to save electricity and minimise power loadshedding in the country.

On the occasion, various matters related to Drug Regularity Authority, Sarhad Development Authority and Small Industries Development Board came under discussion and the chief minister issued directives to the quarters concerned to this effect.

The chief minister assured the delegation that the provincial government would resolve the problems faced by the industrialists on priority basis and provide all required facilities to them.

KP to hand over industrial estates to private sector - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

*(Almost) within reach: Ushering in freedom of information in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa*


PESHAWAR: A new era promising residents of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) freedom of information is now just a matter of days away, The Express Tribune learnt on Thursday.

The Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI)-led government is all set to implement what is to be called the &#8216;Access to Information Act&#8217; in the province, according to sources at the Civil Secretariat Peshawar.

&#8220;After its implementation, the Access to Information Act is supposed to bring about an age where there is a flow of information to the general public. Giving access to those who seek to evaluate any government department&#8217;s activities and its performance,&#8221; explained an official.

&#8220;It can do the public good by promoting citizens&#8217; trust in state functionaries.&#8221;
A day earlier, K-P Chief Minister Pervez Khattak said his government had approved the Access to Information bill. This piece of legislation will lead to corruption-free and transparent governance in the province, added Khattak.
Devolution

After the 18th Constitutional Amendment was passed in April 2010, freedom of information became a provincial subject. However, it has taken K-P more than three years to pass the bill with the previous government led by the Awami National Party (ANP) unsuccessful in implementing the act during its tenure.

Before the last assembly session in March, former information minister Mian Iftikhar Hussain had stated they had good intentions regarding the right to information. However, he added, the K-P government was mindful of how other provinces acted in this regard and was waiting on the centre to take the first steps.

Official sources had confirmed the rough draft on a right to information policy was still in the bureaucracy&#8217;s hold when the ANP-led government was completing its tenure.The current provincial government responded quickly and set a July 15 deadline to implement the Access to Information bill and approved the measure in the first formal cabinet meeting which took place on July 9.

From bill to act.A meeting was held a day earlier at the Civil Secretariat Peshawar between officials from the secretariat and the K-P information department to finalise the bill.

The bill has been vetted and is ready to be sent to the governor for approval at the earliest to implement it as an ordinance, added an official at the law department. This will allow the government to stick by its July 15 deadline.

After the governor&#8217;s approval, the bill will be presented at the next K-P Assembly session where, if passed, it will become an act within a time period stipulated by the constitution, explained the official.

Sharing the broad contours of the bill, the law department official said a chief information officer would head the operation as per the Access to Information bill. Every government department will have an information officer who will be the public&#8217;s point of contact for accessing information.

&#8220;Every government department under the bill needs to have a website and is bound to update it on a daily basis.&#8221;
Even though every government department has a website at the moment, not all are regularly updated.
&#8220;The information sought by a person has to be provided within a week,&#8221; informed the official.

Once passed, the Access to Information Act will make it binding on relevant officials to provide information within the given timeframe. The official did not share the list of excluded/exception information, if any, which cannot be accessed through the act.

Published in The Express Tribune, July 12th, 2013.

@hasnain0099 @truthseer What Punjab and sindh government has done in this regard?. Hasnain sahab, Why didn't shahbaz sharif implemented freedom if information act in his last tenure?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

mafiya said:


> *(Almost) within reach: Ushering in freedom of information in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa*
> 
> 
> PESHAWAR: A new era promising residents of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) freedom of information is now just a matter of days away, The Express Tribune learnt on Thursday.
> 
> The Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI)-led government is all set to implement what is to be called the &#8216;Access to Information Act&#8217; in the province, according to sources at the Civil Secretariat Peshawar.
> 
> &#8220;After its implementation, the Access to Information Act is supposed to bring about an age where there is a flow of information to the general public. Giving access to those who seek to evaluate any government department&#8217;s activities and its performance,&#8221; explained an official.
> 
> &#8220;It can do the public good by promoting citizens&#8217; trust in state functionaries.&#8221;
> A day earlier, K-P Chief Minister Pervez Khattak said his government had approved the Access to Information bill. This piece of legislation will lead to corruption-free and transparent governance in the province, added Khattak.
> Devolution
> 
> After the 18th Constitutional Amendment was passed in April 2010, freedom of information became a provincial subject. However, it has taken K-P more than three years to pass the bill with the previous government led by the Awami National Party (ANP) unsuccessful in implementing the act during its tenure.
> 
> Before the last assembly session in March, former information minister Mian Iftikhar Hussain had stated they had good intentions regarding the right to information. However, he added, the K-P government was mindful of how other provinces acted in this regard and was waiting on the centre to take the first steps.
> 
> Official sources had confirmed the rough draft on a right to information policy was still in the bureaucracy&#8217;s hold when the ANP-led government was completing its tenure.The current provincial government responded quickly and set a July 15 deadline to implement the Access to Information bill and approved the measure in the first formal cabinet meeting which took place on July 9.
> 
> From bill to act.A meeting was held a day earlier at the Civil Secretariat Peshawar between officials from the secretariat and the K-P information department to finalise the bill.
> 
> The bill has been vetted and is ready to be sent to the governor for approval at the earliest to implement it as an ordinance, added an official at the law department. This will allow the government to stick by its July 15 deadline.
> 
> After the governor&#8217;s approval, the bill will be presented at the next K-P Assembly session where, if passed, it will become an act within a time period stipulated by the constitution, explained the official.
> 
> Sharing the broad contours of the bill, the law department official said a chief information officer would head the operation as per the Access to Information bill. Every government department will have an information officer who will be the public&#8217;s point of contact for accessing information.
> 
> &#8220;Every government department under the bill needs to have a website and is bound to update it on a daily basis.&#8221;
> Even though every government department has a website at the moment, not all are regularly updated.
> &#8220;The information sought by a person has to be provided within a week,&#8221; informed the official.
> 
> Once passed, the Access to Information Act will make it binding on relevant officials to provide information within the given timeframe. The official did not share the list of excluded/exception information, if any, which cannot be accessed through the act.
> 
> Published in The Express Tribune, July 12th, 2013.
> 
> @hasnain0099 @truthseer What Punjab and sindh government has done in this regard?. Hasnain sahab, Why didn't shahbaz sharif implemented freedom if information act in his last tenure?





> &#8220;Every government department under the bill needs to have a website and is bound to update it on a daily basis.&#8221;
> Even though every government department has a website at the moment, not all are regularly updated.&#8220;The information sought by a person has to be provided within a week,&#8221; informed the official.


This is about disseminating information about the government functions. My first impression was that KP government would make legislation about declassifying information and making all information public. 
As far as Goverment of Punjab is concerned, a list of provincial departments websites can be had at
Provincial Departments | Punjab Portal


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> This is about disseminating information about the government functions. My first impression was that KP government would make legislation about declassifying information and making all information public.
> As far as Goverment of Punjab is concerned, a list of provincial departments websites can be had at
> Provincial Departments | Punjab Portal



I don't think a provincial government would have that much of classified stuff! 

Expect it to be mostly of monetary nature, i.e the daily expenses and stuff like that. 

For the big stuff, you'll have to look towards the federal government.


----------



## Jango

AstanoshKhan said:


> The company is keen on investing in 1000MW energy generation.



MOU signing event between KPK Government and Galaxy Technologies, Hong Kong at CM Secretariat. Galaxy Technologies Hong Kong will invest 2Billion US$ in KPK energy sector and send their engineers within 2 weeks to finalize feasibility studies of installing *1000 MW hydro electric power stations at different sites in Swat, Malakand,Hazara and Chitral.*






Looks like Shehryar Afridi is the architect of this program.

Just for the record, the current demand for KPK is around 4000 MW while the supply is 1300 MW short. 

400 MW projects on it's own initiative, if this project comes to life then 1000 MW. If done within 3-4 years, it could bring a drastic decrease in power deficit of the province.

I expect more investments to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ajpirzada

^^ the problem is that the energy is first sold to the central authority and is then distributed back to the province. and i dont know if provinces have the legal right to demand as much energy as they generate. unless there is some other framework which i am unaware of?


----------



## AstanoshKhan

ajpirzada said:


> ^^ the problem is that the energy is first sold to the central authority and is then distributed back to the province. and i dont know if provinces have the legal right to demand as much energy as they generate. unless there is some other framework which i am unaware of?



The royalty part comes into play here. For example if KPK is generating 3500MW of electricity, it must be given it's royalty part of 51% of the total production of electricity i.e 1785MW . This is something KPK govt. has taken up with centre in Supreme Court - to demand their royalty over electricity generation. The case I think has already been filed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

AstanoshKhan said:


> The royalty part comes into play here. For example if KPK is generating 3500MW of electricity, it must be given it's royalty part of 51% of the total production of electricity i.e 1785MW . This is something KPK govt. has taken up with centre in Supreme Court - to demand their royalty over electricity generation. The case I think has already been filed.



so out of the 1000 MW, KPK will only be able to claim 500? what about those small 50MW projects which the provincial govts can execute on its own? such power generation goes directly to the province or this has to be routed through the same channel?


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## AstanoshKhan

ajpirzada said:


> so out of the 1000 MW, KPK will only be able to claim 500? what about those small 50MW projects which the provincial govts can execute on its own? such power generation goes directly to the province or this has to be routed through the same channel?



No, that gets reimbursed with the national grid and then you get your share...



cb4 said:


>



I wouldn't say anything about Peshawar HC's Judge Dost Muhammad since he's is an ANP tout and is responsible for the release of 100s of terrorists captured... even the judge himself is running a mafia of criminals and gangsters. Oops! I much.

About online FIR system, well, people nip the evil in the bud but we do it with the good too. Let's appreciate and welcome the initiative... A whole bunch of junk FIRs will force them to come up with a counter strategy... These kind of services evolve with time to get mature, they don't get built in a day. NADRA has already started giving smart cards. If they and PTA cooperate with the KPK govt on online FIR system, I am sure it will succeed ultimately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


>



How is that a fail?

A fail would be if the site crashed or the FIR process was faulty.

But in this case, false FIR's were entered by the people and police during the cross checking found out. This isn't a fail on part of the KPK govt, rather it is a fail on the part of the people. Log aisi fazool harkatain kartain hain...lanat ho un sab par jo yeh tamashay kartay hain shughal kay liay.


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=630574193627275





KP Govt and Galaxy Consortium sign investment of US $2billion ...

KPK govt takes the lead !!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=630574193627275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KP Govt and Galaxy Consortium sign investment of US $2billion ...
> 
> KPK govt takes the lead !!



Somebody else noted that it is a PTV video...! 

In previous years, it was rare to see PTV airing any positive news about PML in Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Investment Opportunities in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

A very well made site and a great initiative.
@Leader, @AstanoshKhan, @Jazzbot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AstanoshKhan

^^^ that group has let alone billions of investment in Pakistan. Specially in Ed. sector - providing quality education.






^^^ this is something I was telling my father the other day when we went to collect his pension. Even though he's with federal Govt. but the process has been a hectic one; my father has to travel about 9KMs to get to their office, then you'd need to fill out a form with Rs. 20/- stamps, then wait for the clerk to check your serial in those huge registers, then he hand you over a bank cheque, then you go to bank fill out those crappy and complex forms there and submit it into your account which would take 4 - 5 days to be in your account. Duh!

The easy peasy way for the Govt. and to save some precious times and resources of both the pensionaries and its employees; is to get hold onto the bank accounts of the pensionaries and send their pensions straight to their accounts every month. It's good KPK's Govt. have taken the initiative and they're working hard on making everything computerised. This is the way to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AstanoshKhan

So the CM was right. He'd do a Dharna in Islamabad if royalty not given to KPK.






On a side note: I just returned meeting our MPA regarding a Transformer issue, and he said that GM's of every electricity supply corporation has been changed/transferred last week. KPK's GMs all belongs to Punjab now and they're making problems complex to solve for no reason. The MPA said that a conspiracy is being hatched by the centre to create problems for KPK's Govt. and it's assembly members... this protest is I think the result of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Not the right thing to do IMO.

First get into talks with the federal govt, then move on.

Everybody knows that finishing loadshedding by tomorrow in KPK is impossible.

And this jalao gherao thing isn't gonna work either, it will be counter productive. people will destroy public property.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AstanoshKhan

^^^ a legal way for getting the royalty has already been adopted. But with Shareef courts, there're less chances and hopes that KPK would get it's fair share from centre. It will be a peaceful protest IMO, no gherao jalao wali thing should happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muse

nuclearpak said:


> Investment Opportunities in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa
> 
> A very well made site and a great initiative.



I tried to use the site - the "opportunities" and Doing Business" tabs resulted in "server error" - the "Economic Vision" tab is a link to a document

Is there data on Demographics of various districts and towns and or communication lines? Are tenders also posted on the site? 

What exactly did you find about the site helpful?


----------



## Jango

muse said:


> I tried to use the site - the "opportunities" and Doing Business" tabs resulted in "server error" - the "Economic Vision" tab is a link to a document
> 
> Is there data on Demographics of various districts and towns and or communication lines? Are tenders also posted on the site?
> 
> What exactly did you find about the site helpful?



A helpful site because it is the first such initiative...this shows the intent.

I also tried to browse the site but there wasn't much, some pages were having problems loading. But this is a new site and understandably some data would be missing and there would be teething problems...I expect the site to get refined in a few days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> A helpful site because it is the first such initiative...this shows the intent.
> 
> I also tried to browse the site but there wasn't much, some pages were having problems loading. But this is a new site and understandably some data would be missing and there would be teething problems...I expect the site to get refined in a few days.



so far its just info type, it seems its a individual owned website. not official.

any such website should be official with the intent to bring together local businesses and foreign investors.

say the local businesses/services etc are registered with the govt and the foreign investors gain trust through the govt mediation to reach out the local businesses for investment and expansion of businesses 

or a govt body be established that provide free of cost in detail information about different business opportunities and facilities that can be provided to the investors. that be done without involving the BUREAUCRACY.

I know some adventure capitalists who didnt invest just because bureaucracy wanted them to invest through them, not directly.


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


> So the CM was right. He'd do a Dharna in Islamabad if royalty not given to KPK.
> 
> On a side note: I just returned meeting our MPA regarding a Transformer issue, and he said that GM's of every electricity supply corporation has been changed/transferred last week. KPK's GMs all belongs to Punjab now and they're making problems complex to solve for no reason. The MPA said that a conspiracy is being hatched by the centre to create problems for KPK's Govt. and it's assembly members... this protest is I think the result of that.



abhi governor bhi ana hai... saber pmln is full of haramkhors, so haram will talk !


----------



## Leader

well I hope all this be true. 


plus

most importantly, it should be centralized database system, not just remote data

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> well I hope all this be true.



Now this is something to look forward to.

No more fiddly paperwork for getting your child registered.

That pension computerization is also a very important step.


----------



## ajpirzada

very hopeful about the end to corruption after (and if) all this computerization gets completed... these small steps will prove fruitful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10201411729005285

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## AstanoshKhan

Devil Soul said:


>



The author is an ANPer and we know who issued many domiciles to Afghans in that Area. Bilour won against Benazir in 90s just because he had issued many NICs to Afghans in that constituency. People were expecting Bilour would do the same to IK in Pehsawar but for his surprise something otherwise happened - even those Afghans didn't vote for him. Now since it's All vs PTI in NA1, we'd see such propagandist article quite often now. 

BTW, it's the job of the Election Commission to verify the authenticity of a candidate not the party itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RangerPK

nuclearpak said:


> How is that a fail?
> 
> A fail would be if the site crashed or the FIR process was faulty.
> 
> But in this case, false FIR's were entered by the people and police during the cross checking found out. This isn't a fail on part of the KPK govt, rather it is a fail on the part of the people. Log aisi fazool harkatain kartain hain...lanat ho un sab par jo yeh tamashay kartay hain shughal kay liay.



Trolling is expected. I hope FIR registry system is improved. Like you need to take NIC number of the person who complains, and if it is false FIR, it would be considered a criminal offence, the police can track you down, trial you, and fine you. Turn this trolling into profit if you have too.

If you fine 1000 RS for each false FIR, then a 1000 false FIR can turn in it, 1000,000 RS, that is a profit.

Also richer people can be fined more.. 

You can also make a new system of keeping a criminal track record of people with their NIC. You can check a criminal record of any one if you have their NIC number. So people would think twice before trolling the FIR, because that would be added to their record.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Saw a report on GEO on Peshawar police. And the Hayatabad Police station earns 1 crore through extortion money, especially from the transit trucks at the pickets.

Other stations such as Chamakni etc earn 50 lacs.

Astonishing. Now I know why Pervez Khattak is stressing on Police reforms. I personally have never encountered police for any matter so don't know the true extent of corruption up close.


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Argus Panoptes

nuclearpak said:


> Saw a report on GEO on Peshawar police. And the Hayatabad Police station earns 1 crore through extortion money, especially from the transit trucks at the pickets.
> 
> Other stations such as Chamakni etc earn 50 lacs.
> 
> Astonishing. Now I know why Pervez Khattak is stressing on Police reforms. I personally have never encountered police for any matter so don't know the true extent of corruption up close.



The money collected is shared all the way up to the highest levels Sir. This system will not be easy to reform I can assure you.


----------



## Leader

Argus Panoptes said:


> The money collected is shared all the way up to the highest levels Sir. This system will not be easy to reform I can assure you.



suggest some reform policies


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Leader said:


> suggest some reform policies



This discussion has been carried out many times here already, it seems to me:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/social-issues-current-events/200544-how-reform-pakistan-police.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/strate...commission-reform-modernise-police-force.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-paramilitary-forces/255280-empowering-pakistan-police.html


----------



## Bratva

nuclearpak said:


> Saw a report on GEO on Peshawar police. And the Hayatabad Police station earns 1 crore through extortion money, especially from the transit trucks at the pickets.
> 
> Other stations such as Chamakni etc earn 50 lacs.
> 
> Astonishing. Now I know why Pervez Khattak is stressing on Police reforms. I personally have never encountered police for any matter so don't know the true extent of corruption up close.



There is unwritten rule, If you go to police station to register a FIR for a lost ID card, FIR is to be registered on spot and for free after verification of relevant documents, but you have yo give 100-200 rupees to whoever wrote that FIR for his services. If not, then they will create some "legal hurdles" to make sure it will take atleast 3-4 days to get your FIR register

Ye sirf un "Shareef insano" kai liye jo bina kisi pavay kai jaye.


----------



## Leader

mafiya said:


> There is unwritten rule, If you go to police station to register a FIR for a lost ID card, FIR is to be registered on spot and for free after verification of relevant documents, but you have yo give 100-200 rupees to whoever wrote that FIR for his services. If not, then they will create some "legal hurdles" to make sure it will take atleast 3-4 days to get your FIR register
> 
> Ye sirf un "Shareef insano" kai liye jo bina kisi pavay kai jaye.



unless you have some urgency, you dont need an FIR for a lost ID card. anyhow,getting an FIR registered is a task that require some money or relation.

just 2 days before election a friend of mine, lost his ID card, so to cast vote he needed an FIR, he went to the police station and they didnt take any money, asked him we will only register FIR if you promise to vote for Imran Khan, my friend was shocked and he told him he is already going to vote for Imran Khan.... 

alas, rigging won !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## AstanoshKhan

cb4 said:


>



I'd love to see an authentic source of such tall claim.

KPK se recovery 85% hai : Khawaja Asif (express news)... if recovery is that much how the line loss is 37%?

The line loss also included the electricity supply to Tribal Areas too which comes under KPK's Quota and according to the constitution it should be provided free of cost to the Tribals. Exclude that from the line loss and then see the difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan

nuclearpak said:


> Saw a report on GEO on Peshawar police. And the Hayatabad Police station earns 1 crore through extortion money, especially from the transit trucks at the pickets.
> 
> Other stations such as Chamakni etc earn 50 lacs.
> 
> Astonishing. Now I know why Pervez Khattak is stressing on Police reforms. I personally have never encountered police for any matter so don't know the true extent of corruption up close.



This is true... don't know about the figure of 1-crore though...

The check posts in all across the province, the DSPs, SHOs etc gets their share for extortion money. A DSP friend told me that; bidding takes place inside police department if a check post has to be placed in a certain area. Everyone gets their share - from top-to-bottom.


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


>



Whose brain fart is it that loadshedding will reduce by 50%? Any figures to back that claim up?

Secondly, only the Punjab and Sindh government have remained the same. Balochistan and KPK governments have changed, so no way you can put up their photos and blame them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Pakistan history's First FIR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

cb4 said:


>



And on top of that FATA get free electricity? And yet they have problem with building KBD. Cut the free electricity to FATA and punish those who steal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

shan said:


> And on top of that FATA get free electricity? And yet they have problem with building KBD. Cut the free electricity to FATA and punish those who steal.



Do you know what F stands for in FATA?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/265109-kp-police-have-intelligence-wing.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Business opportunity in KPK:

I was thinking about stone polishing factories, most of our precious stones go aborad for polishing,sold as raw stones, if this industry is groomed, it can raise exponential profits. currently the industry is around 1.5 billion, imagine if we set up polishing factories of our own, how greatly it would increase the profit. @AstanoshKhan @nuclearpak

Precious stones are found in Swat, Gilgit etc and 2-3 districts of Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
 6


----------



## AstanoshKhan

^^^ This was something mentioned by IK in his speech in District Buner Jalsa. I hope they've a plan to bring forth the investment for it... but for instance KPK should improve security situation along with the show off of some heavy investments which would attract others to take the course of investment too... Investment by Galaxy Group is a thumbing start... more Intl. companies are interested if the situation stays the course of improvement... Insha'Allah it will be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

An old article but worth a read.

*KPK Excels in Hydro Power Sector
*JANUARY 8, 2013 2:28 PM

A total of 24 projects with a total generation capacity of 2004 MW will be completed. The present cost of the projects is estimated at Rs 334.497 billion and the projects have been included in the annual development programme (ADP) for financial year 2012-13






KPK Excels in Hydro Power Sector

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan




----------



## RazorMC

Leader said:


> Business opportunity in KPK:
> 
> I was thinking about stone polishing factories, most of our precious stones go aborad for polishing,sold as raw stones, if this industry is groomed, it can raise exponential profits. currently the industry is around 1.5 billion, imagine if we set up polishing factories of our own, how greatly it would increase the profit. @AstanoshKhan @nuclearpak
> 
> Precious stones are found in Swat, Gilgit etc and 2-3 districts of Balochistan.



Not just stones, Pakistan should focus on exporting manufactured goods as opposed to raw material. Brings in tonnes of revenues and promotes the "Made in Pakistan" label.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

RazorMC said:


> Not just stones, Pakistan should focus on exporting manufactured goods as opposed to raw material. Brings in tonnes of revenues and promotes the "Made in Pakistan" label.



ofcourse, that should be the focus.


----------



## rustam90789

People of KPK are extremely naive in their voting trends, they will have to keep facing the music of terrorism (emanating from their own pashtun ethnic group) till they continue voting in this reckless way.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

*
&#1582;&#1740;&#1576;&#1585; &#1662;&#1582;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1729; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1705;&#1575; &#1576;&#1580;&#1604;&#1740; &#1670;&#1608;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1662;&#1729;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1729;&#1575;&#1585; &#1580;&#1608; &#1570;&#1580; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1588;&#1575;&#1740;&#1593; &#1729;&#1608;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1606;&#1729; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1589;&#1608;&#1740;&#1585; &#1729;&#1746; &#1606;&#1729; &#1662;&#1585;&#1608;&#1740;&#1586; &#1582;&#1657;&#1705; &#1705;&#1740; &#1606;&#1729; &#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1705;&#1575; &#1705;&#1608;&#1574;&#1740; &#1584;&#1705;&#1585; &#1740;&#1729; &#1729;&#1608;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1585;&#1657; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1601;. &#1587;&#1585;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1662;&#1740;&#1587;&#1608;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1746; &#1662;&#1575;&#1585;&#1657;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575; &#1578;&#1588;&#1729;&#1740;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1746; &#1588;&#1585;&#1740;&#1601; &#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1746; &#1711;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1588; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1746; &#1657;&#1740;&#1705;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1662;&#1740;&#1587;&#1608;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1740; &#1584;&#1575;&#1578;&#1740; &#1578;&#1588;&#1729;&#1740;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740; &#1588;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1586;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1672;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1729; &#1576;&#1575;&#1586;&#1740; &#1576;&#1606;&#1583; &#1705;&#1585;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1582;&#1740;&#1576;&#1585; &#1662;&#1582;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1729; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1587;&#1746; &#1705;&#1670;&#1726; &#1587;&#1576;&#1602; &#1587;&#1705;&#1726; &#1604;&#1746;.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## chauvunist

rustam90789 said:


> People of KPK are extremely naive in their voting trends, they will have to keep facing the music of terrorism (emanating from their own pashtun ethnic group) till they continue voting in this reckless way.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> Business opportunity in KPK:
> 
> I was thinking about stone polishing factories, most of our precious stones go aborad for polishing,sold as raw stones, if this industry is groomed, it can raise exponential profits. currently the industry is around 1.5 billion, imagine if we set up polishing factories of our own, how greatly it would increase the profit. @AstanoshKhan @nuclearpak
> 
> Precious stones are found in Swat, Gilgit etc and 2-3 districts of Balochistan.



I was hearing a report on Radio about this stone and marble business, and in the last year, alot of automated machinery had been brought in and the output had increased exponentially.


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> I was hearing a report on Radio about this stone and marble business, and in the last year, alot of automated machinery had been brought in and the output had increased exponentially.


There's already a body working on that for quite some years now 

Pakistan Gems and Jewellery Development Company


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> There's already a body working on that for quite some years now
> 
> Pakistan Gems and Jewellery Development Company



Nah...that report was specific to KPK and the workers said that the machinery was brought in by them, not government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

AstanoshKhan said:


> *
> &#1582;&#1740;&#1576;&#1585; &#1662;&#1582;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1729; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1705;&#1575; &#1576;&#1580;&#1604;&#1740; &#1670;&#1608;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1662;&#1729;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1729;&#1575;&#1585; &#1580;&#1608; &#1570;&#1580; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1588;&#1575;&#1740;&#1593; &#1729;&#1608;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1606;&#1729; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1589;&#1608;&#1740;&#1585; &#1729;&#1746; &#1606;&#1729; &#1662;&#1585;&#1608;&#1740;&#1586; &#1582;&#1657;&#1705; &#1705;&#1740; &#1606;&#1729; &#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1705;&#1575; &#1705;&#1608;&#1574;&#1740; &#1584;&#1705;&#1585; &#1740;&#1729; &#1729;&#1608;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1585;&#1657; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1601;. &#1587;&#1585;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1662;&#1740;&#1587;&#1608;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1746; &#1662;&#1575;&#1585;&#1657;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575; &#1578;&#1588;&#1729;&#1740;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1746; &#1588;&#1585;&#1740;&#1601; &#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1746; &#1711;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1588; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1746; &#1657;&#1740;&#1705;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1662;&#1740;&#1587;&#1608;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1740; &#1584;&#1575;&#1578;&#1740; &#1578;&#1588;&#1729;&#1740;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740; &#1588;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1586;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1672;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1729; &#1576;&#1575;&#1586;&#1740; &#1576;&#1606;&#1583; &#1705;&#1585;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1582;&#1740;&#1576;&#1585; &#1662;&#1582;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1729; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1587;&#1746; &#1705;&#1670;&#1726; &#1587;&#1576;&#1602; &#1587;&#1705;&#1726; &#1604;&#1746;.*



They actually went a step ahead and started the crackdown without any advertisment
Power, gas thieves beware
LESCO, SNGPL cracks down on electricity, gas thiev... - Silobreaker
Siasat.pk Forums!


----------



## Edevelop

nuclearpak said:


> How is that a fail?
> 
> A fail would be if the site crashed or the FIR process was faulty.
> 
> But in this case, false FIR's were entered by the people and police during the cross checking found out. This isn't a fail on part of the KPK govt, rather it is a fail on the part of the people. Log aisi fazool harkatain kartain hain...lanat ho un sab par jo yeh tamashay kartay hain shughal kay liay.



You are missing something very important. How many people in KPK have access to internet ?


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


> You are missing something very important. How many people in KPK have access to internet ?



So what's the point?


----------



## Edevelop

nuclearpak said:


> So what's the point?



KPK is not at the level of Punjab or Sindh. In fact, they don't have technology. This is not me but your Quaid Imran Khan claiming it while speaking about KPK's police equipments. The start could have been purchasing telephone interceptors, bomb detectors etc. Online FIR is just plain stupid because majority of the people of that province don't have access to internet.


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> I was hearing a report on Radio about this stone and marble business, and in the last year, alot of automated machinery had been brought in and the output had increased exponentially.



Its a 1.5 billion dollar worth industry, so a serious effort is required to establish this business, own polishing factories as well as establishing links with buyers abroad directly.. there is alot of potential in this industry, the KPK govt must look into it.

p.s. potentially this industry, as I read can grow upto 20 billion dollar industry.


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


> KPK is not at the level of Punjab or Sindh. In fact, they don't have technology. This is not me but your Quaid Imran Khan claiming it while speaking about KPK's police equipments. The start could have been purchasing telephone interceptors, bomb detectors etc. Online FIR is just plain stupid because majority of the people of that province don't have access to internet.



Are you trying to troll?

How much money does it take for putting up an online FIR system?

And the IG Police of KPK has mentioned that they will be revamping the equipment. So hold on to your panties.

Agay tumhari marzi agr troll karna hai to.


----------



## Creder

cb4 said:


> KPK is not at the level of Punjab or Sindh. In fact, they don't have technology. This is not me but your Quaid Imran Khan claiming it while speaking about KPK's police equipments. The start could have been purchasing telephone interceptors, bomb detectors etc. Online FIR is just plain stupid because majority of the people of that province don't have access to internet.



where was that superior equipment when your punjab elite force got caught with their pants down chasing a bunch of rag tag LeJ thugs, oh wait my bad they actually got taken as hostages.

Punjab doesn't need superior equipment as long as it keeps breeding all these jihadis to kill people and wreck havoc in other provinces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> They actually went a step ahead and started the crackdown without any advertisment
> Power, gas thieves beware
> LESCO, SNGPL cracks down on electricity, gas thiev... - Silobreaker
> Siasat.pk Forums!



Are you kidding me?? Don't tell me PML-N haven't done this showbazi by publishing their leader's pics in govt ads for sake of advertisement? We've been seeing this non-sense since past 5 years and you've come up with this joke..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan

hasnain0099 said:


> They actually went a step ahead and started the crackdown without any advertisment
> Power, gas thieves beware
> LESCO, SNGPL cracks down on electricity, gas thiev... - Silobreaker
> Siasat.pk Forums!



KPKs Ad. is not about the crackdown... but making people realise to perform their morale duty. For the crackdown there's a department called WAPDA. Stop fooling your fellow Punjabians with these dramaybaziya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

People have not elected Nawaz Sharif to check the Kundas and remove it....... its WAPDA Job....


----------



## AstanoshKhan

While others are up for cancelling the Iran Gas pipeline, KPK's Govt. is paving their way for development no matter who it is and from where it is.


----------



## Jango

AstanoshKhan said:


> For the crackdown there's a department called WAPDA. Stop fooling your fellow Punjabians with these dramaybaziya.



Bang on.

Some people just don't get this simple thing. Crackdown is WAPDA's job, and WAPDA is a federal entity, not a provincial jo Punjab government sara credit lay rehi hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan

A report on online FIR system.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=633161920035169

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

AstanoshKhan said:


> KPKs Ad. is not about the crackdown... but making people realise to perform their morale duty. For the crackdown there's a department called WAPDA. Stop fooling your fellow Punjabians with these dramaybaziya.


NAB and FIA teams alongwith DESCOs and SNGPL officials are doing so. Will see when KPK government starts the crackdown. 
WAPDA's mandate is to develop power and water reserviors, electric theft is not their concern but rather that of PEPCO,NTDC and DESCOs.


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Are you kidding me?? Don't tell me PML-N haven't done this showbazi by publishing their leader's pics in govt ads for sake of advertisement? We've been seeing this non-sense since past 5 years and you've come up with this joke..


Okey it seems that you might have seen the advertisement. Feel free to share that so that i may stand corrected.


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

hasnain0099 said:


> Okey it seems that you might have seen the advertisement. Feel free to share that so that i may stand corrected.


























rustam90789 said:


> Reality is that pashtun society and their stone age culture is the main reason for terrorism not only in pakistan but also in neighboring afghanistan. Why is it that it is only pashtuns that are disliked by all ethnic groups in afghanistan. No surprise they voted fake pashtun imran khan who worships everything related to pashtuns.




heyyyyyy Noob...... you are ethnic buster i am reporting you........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> Okey it seems that you might have seen the advertisement. Feel free to share that so that i may stand corrected.



See above post and make your stand corrected. If you want, I can post tens of such ads..


----------



## Leader

ISF delegation meet CM KPK Pervaiz Khattak > Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf > Insaf News


----------



## AstanoshKhan

hasnain0099 said:


> NAB and FIA teams alongwith DESCOs and SNGPL officials are doing so. Will see when KPK government starts the crackdown.
> WAPDA's mandate is to develop power and water reserviors, electric theft is not their concern but rather that of PEPCO,NTDC and DESCOs.



You are right dear... WAPDA is responsible for Water and Hydro power generation while PEPCO for thermal power generation and billing etc. NTDC and DESCOs comes under PEPCO. But still these are autonomous authorities to do the crack down. It's not the job of a CM to do so.


----------



## Leader

CM KP orders to speed up the process of purchasing wheat


Peshawar: Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pervez Khattak has directed the authorities of food department to finalize all the necessary formalities regarding the purchase of the requisite quantity of wheat to meet the requirements of the province. He also directed the authorities to transfer the food inspectors of the department posted in an stations for a long time; and to formulate such policy under which food inspector cannot be posted in particular station for more than one year so that the possibilities of corruption in the department could be minimized.

He issued these directives while chairing a briefing of food department at his office on Tuesday. Taking serious notice of the public complaints regarding the selling of underweight sacks of wheat to the flour mills by the food department, the Chief Minister directed the concerned quarters to take effective measures to check such practice. To this effect it was decided that in such cases, the effected flour mill owner can register a complaint in the public compliant cell established in the department and claim their loss; and in response to such complaints the concerned officer of food departments would be bound to pay the loss from his pocket and at the same he will be liable to departmental action as well. The chief minister also issued instructions to the quarters concerned to constitute inspection teams at divisional and district levels having representation of the public and flour mills associations to have vigilant eye on the quantity and quality of wheat stored in the government goodowns. In order to have control on sub standard edibles and drugs in the market, the Chief Minister directed the concerned authorities to take necessary steps to increase the minimum level of fine from rupees five thousands to fifty thousands to be imposed on those invoved in selling sub standard edibles and drugs. He also directed the health officers to actively perform their duties as food inspector so that the optimum relief could be given to the public. It was decided that on the occasion that samples of edibles and medicines would be tested compulsarily from two different laboratories in order to ensure the quality of such items. The chief minister also directed the quarters concerend to take actions against such laboratiries involved in male practices regarding the testing of such items.

Meanwhile chairing another briefing of forest and environment department , the chief minister directed the high ups of the department to plant maximum olive trees instead of planting other useless tress, and to work on legislation to prevent the illegal cutting of forests in the name of so called windfall. He also directed the authorities to formulate strict rules of impounding and to enhance the rates of fines in order to minimize the illegal smuglling and bussines of timber. While discussing the issue of water pollution , the chief minster issued instrcuctiions to the relevant quarters to get the water treatment plants operated already installed in various places and report to him soon. He said that his government would spare none whether an individual, organization, factory or company involed in polluting the environment.

CM KP orders to speed up the process of purchasing wheat > Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf > Insaf News



AstanoshKhan said:


> You are right dear... WAPDA is responsible for Water and Hydro power generation while PEPCO for thermal power generation and billing etc. NTDC and DESCOs comes under PEPCO. But still there are autonomous authorities to do the crack down. It's not the job of a CM to do so.



actually punjab mien aik clown hai, har jaga bandar naach karnay wohi pohanchta hai,thats why his supporters think everything starts and end with CM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

will KPK government eradicate corruption in 90 days as claimed by imran khan?


----------



## Jzaib

Jazzbot said:


> See above post and make your stand corrected. If you want, I can post tens of such ads..



no matter how many post u will show him it will make no difference to him ..as i said they are psychological slaves of Nawaz and Zardari ... support nhie karty pooka kartay hain

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jazzbot

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> no matter how many post u will show him it will make no difference to him ..as i said they are psychological slaves of Nawaz and Zardari ... support nhie karty pooka kartay hain



I know and I can bet that he's still gonna reply with some crap trying to defend N-League.. Darbari hain becharay.. Even though they get busted in front of entire world in day light, they'll still shamelessly try to defend it till the end. Shamelessness is core characteristic required to be a N-League supporter..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> See above post and make your stand corrected. If you want, I can post tens of such ads..


1- I was referring to the advertisement about theft.Since you claim that you have seen that and I haven't so far. 
2- And secondly whats the point in all those advertisements? That his picture is being published on that?



Jazzbot said:


> I know and I can bet that he's still gonna reply with some crap trying to defend N-League.. Darbari hain becharay.. Even though they get busted in front of entire world in day light, they'll still shamelessly try to defend it till the end. Shamelessness is core characteristic required to be a N-League supporter..


My friend, when KPK government does something solid, I appreciate it. I am not contrainted by personal hatred that drives members and moderators here. And its will be the people of Pakistan not the school going populace of Defence.pk who will decide about the fate of the country. So sit tight and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Jango

CM orders construction of high security prison - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Yeah, that's more like getting serious about the job.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bratva

darkinsky said:


> will KPK government eradicate corruption in 90 days as claimed by imran khan?



Are there any reports of corruption so far?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rasengan

The KP website is atrocious. Seriously if the provincial government has the desire to promote and attract investors then it must be more competent. Imran Khan advocated the idea of decentralization of power, where bureaucracy would seize to exists, however this assumption is false as none of the Ministers have relevant email addresses to contact them. In the UK, most MP's have contact details.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow




----------



## darkinsky

mafiya said:


> Are there any reports of corruption so far?



KPK is already corruption free


----------



## Bratva

darkinsky said:


> KPK is already corruption free



Please share any corruption case so far reported under PTI led gov?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

mafiya said:


> Please share any corruption case so far reported under PTI led gov?



government maybe corruption free but we need to see the audit report forthe budget of KPK govt other wise who would know?

arnt there other corruption like police corruption, etc? KPK police is corrupt free? other organisational corruption like water board, peshawar electric supplying company, contractors working for KPK government to make roads, infrastructure etc

there is no corruption at all dear?


----------



## Bratva

darkinsky said:


> government maybe corruption free but we need to see the audit report forthe budget of KPK govt other wise who would know?
> 
> arnt there other corruption like police corruption, etc? KPK police is corrupt free? other organisational corruption like water board, peshawar electric supplying company, contractors working for KPK government to make roads, infrastructure etc
> 
> there is no corruption at all dear?



Dear bhe kehtay ho aur payar bhari bato ki bajaye gandi batay karty ho


----------



## darkinsky

mafiya said:


> Dear bhe kehtay ho aur payar bhari bato ki bajaye gandi batay karty ho



 

OK?


----------



## AstanoshKhan

batmannow said:


>



The Bullet-proof car was bought for the then Provincial Assembly Speaker... now since Asad Qaisar has taken up the job so ultimately the car goes to his service... the point here is; whether it was bought by PTI-led Govt. or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

darkinsky said:


> OK?



I love the way you do bromance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Chief Minister KPK Pervez Khattak met federal minister for water & power Khawaja Asif in Islamabad today to talk about the unjust power distribution to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. He demanded complete share of electricity supply to KPK and asked for upgradation of KPK power distribution system.






On one hand, CM KPK has instructed the members of Assembly to do protests while on the other hand he has taken up the task to push officials for the purpose. A good strategy indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

you guys should have chosen imran, as imran contested from KPK too and he was at the forefront for PTIthen why did he not take charge

i dont think this current CM is the guy most suitable for the job


PTI has missed a big chance now


----------



## batmannow

AstanoshKhan said:


> The Bullet-proof car was bought for the then Provincial Assembly Speaker... now since Asad Qaisar has taken up the job so ultimately the car goes to his service... the point here is; whether it was bought by PTI-led Govt. or not.



the point here is! PTI breaking the circle of luxurious culture of elites of a poor nation or not?


----------



## AstanoshKhan

batmannow said:


> the point here is! PTI breaking the circle of luxurious culture of elites of a poor nation or not?



Instead of procuring another car for the speaker why not utilise the one already in inventory?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

AstanoshKhan said:


> Instead of procuring another car for the speaker why not utilise the one already in inventory?



he could hve odered to sell it, & could hve put the money in terrorist bomb attack victims accounts?
but he start following the culture of elites?


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...kp-govt-ready-lb-polls-shaukat-yousafzai.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/265647-kp-govt-ready-lb-polls-shaukat-yousafzai.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Social Protection Strategy for Workers

pdf file:

http://www.khyberpakhtunkhwa.gov.pk/Social-Work.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


>



WOW really...so soon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AstanoshKhan

batmannow said:


> he could hve odered to sell it, & could hve put the money in terrorist bomb attack victims accounts?
> but he start following the culture of elites?



You had been a Govt. official I presume. It doesn't work like that.


----------



## batmannow

AstanoshKhan said:


> You had been a Govt. official I presume. It doesn't work like that.



i was a selected official not a elected one?
if he can set an example. why not ? if not whats the difference between ANP & PTI?
should be comparing him with any selected ones, who are there to serve but not to rule?


----------



## Devil Soul

*&#1576;&#1580;&#1604;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1746; &#1587;&#1746; &#1570;&#1574;&#1606;&#1583;&#1729; &#1582;&#1740;&#1576;&#1585; &#1662;&#1582;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1705;&#1608; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1580; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1662;&#1681;&#1746; &#1711;&#1575;&#1548; &#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1729; &#1570;&#1589;&#1601;*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan

batmannow said:


> i was a selected official not a elected one?
> if he can set an example. why not ? if not whats the difference between ANP & PTI?
> should be comparing him with any selected ones, who are there to serve but not to rule?



I don't care if you were selected or elected on your post but tell me what's the procedure of procuring a new car while selling the old one?


----------



## batmannow

AstanoshKhan said:


> I don't care if you were selected or elected on your post but tell me what's the procedure of procuring a new car while selling the old one?



there is a huge difference, between selected ones who just follow the oders of elected ones?
its all in PTI ,s hands? with leader of the house in KPK provincial assembly, with the majority of members they can do whatever good they want even changing the dam procedures?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

batmannow said:


> there is a huge difference, between selected ones who just follow the oders of elected ones?
> its all in PTI ,s hands? with leader of the house in KPK provincial assembly, with the majority of members they can do whatever good they want even changing the dam procedures?



As I said your posting is of no concern here - Allah Karay Aap COAS Ban Jao. Tell us what is the procedure of procuring a new car and selling the old one in a Govt. organisation?


----------



## Devil Soul

*Call for negotiations: PTI abandons protest after centre&#8217;s stiff response*
PESHAWAR: 
The sudden clamour by the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) has died down after the federal government issued a statement saying they will not stay silent if the PTI launches a protest over load-shedding.
Earlier this week, the PTI announced that the party will carry out demonstrations against the centre from July 15 if power outages are not curtailed. Many parts of the province are experiencing more than 20 hours of load-shedding.
Government officials, however, claim they did not succumb to any pressure and all decisions were taken after consulting coalition partners.
Special Assistant for Mineral and Mining Ziaullah Afridi told The Express Tribune that they have reversed their decision of launching protests against power outages and wish to negotiate &#8220;in a cordial atmosphere&#8221; instead. While Afridi did not know the date decided for talks, he said they will seek a jirga&#8217;s help to reach a conclusion.
&#8220;It is easy to criticise someone but our protest announcement was per the expectations of the people,&#8221; said Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Senior Minister Sirajul Haq.
He too did not give a date for the meeting but added they have not received any response from the centre so far. &#8220;We are in touch with the federal government and will soon start the negotiation process. We strongly support each other&#8217;s views on core issues to come to a unanimous stance,&#8221; Haq added.
However, PTI MPA Ishtiaq Urmar is adamant on protesting against an issue that is &#8220;making lives of people miserable&#8221;.
Urmar said his area is experiencing 20 hours of power cuts every day irrespective of Sehri and Iftar although the government had earlier said no load-shedding would be carried out at those hours. &#8220;I have already announced to protest outside grid stations,&#8221; he added.
The demand of electricity in K-P is 2,400 megawatts (MW) but the federal government supplies us less than 1,600 MW, Urmar said. He stated Chief Minister Pervez Khattak will soon send a representative jirga on behalf of the provincial government to discuss the dire matter.
While the Awami National Party (ANP) agrees the issue must be resolved, they say the matter should have been raised at more appropriate platforms. &#8220;If the provincial government sincerely wants to raise the load-shedding issue with the federal government, instead of threatening to come out on the streets, they should raise the issue at the Council of Common Interests (CCI) or the apex court,&#8221; said former information minister Mian Iftikhar Hussain, who is the ANP&#8217;s media cell in-charge.
Hussain added the call for protests by the PTI was nothing more than a stunt to gain public sympathy ahead of by-polls. &#8220;The CM needs to take other parties into confidence on the matter,&#8221; he added.
Published in The Express Tribune, July 20th, 2013.


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151786620008707





no way this should be acceptable, if that be the case no matter at what level, then what would be difference between Us and these pmln/ppp ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*KP to get electricity according to its quota, Khwaja Asif assures CM KP Pervez Khattak
*






http://www.insaf.pk/News/tabid/60/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/16724/KP-to-get-electricity-according-to-its-quota-Khwaja-Asif-assures-CM-KP-Pervez-Khattak.aspx

hun aye nay line tay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

KP to privatize all industrial states: CM KPK Pervaiz Khattak > Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf > Insaf News

KP to privatize all industrial states: CM KPK Pervaiz Khattak > Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf > Insaf News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

KP Govt approves policy for Industrial Growth > Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf > Insaf News


----------



## Leader

KP Govt allocates Rs 1 billion to provide free medicines








KP Govt allocates Rs 1 billion to provide free medicines > Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf > Insaf News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

*19 July:Chief Minister KPK Pervez Khattak Presiding Over High Level Meeting Regarding Fast Pace Development of Industrial Sector of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.*






KP Govt approves policy for Industrial Growth > Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf > Insaf News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Women police reporting centre have started working in Swat valley.





*
&#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1662;&#1729;&#1604;&#1740; &#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1576;&#1729; &#1578;&#1740;&#1606; &#1662;&#1608;&#1604;&#1740;&#1587; &#1587;&#1657;&#1740;&#1588;&#1606;&#1608;&#1722; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1608;&#1608;&#1605;&#1606; &#1662;&#1608;&#1604;&#1740;&#1587; &#1585;&#1662;&#1608;&#1585;&#1657;&#1606;&#1711; &#1587;&#1606;&#1657;&#1585; &#1586; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;*

Swat Valley News, Events, Pictures and More -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

> ISLAMABAD, July 16: The Ministry of Inter-Provincial Coordination (IPC) has decided to hand over assets and properties worth billions of rupees of the Pakistan Tourism Development Corporation (PTDC) to provinces without evaluation, a document of the ministry reveals.
> 
> The decision of the IPC ministry seems to negate an earlier one of not handing over assets to provinces without prior evaluation.
> 
> According to sources, assets of the PTDC are being distributed without any criteria and prior approval of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif.
> 
> If the decision of the IPC is implemented, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa will be the biggest beneficiary because a majority of PTDC resorts are located in that province.
> 
> The document said a recent PTDC board meeting, held in the Ministry of Inter-Provincial Coordination, had decided that a liquidator would be appointed to evaluate the value of corporation&#8217;s assets after making adjustments of their current liabilities, which include dues payable to employees such as gratuity, leave increment, provident fund and other benefits.
> 
> PTDC assets worth billions being handed over to provinces - DAWN.COM





> The Pakistan Tourism and Development Corporation (PTDC) has handed over the land of Malam Jabba Resort to the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) government, according to a press release issued by the K-P Tourism Corporation (KPTC) on Friday.
> &#8220;The Malam Jabba Land Resort saw the light of day due to the harmony, mutual cooperation and direct communication between the federal government and provincial government of K-P,&#8221; read the statement. &#8220;Nine employees of Malam Jabba Land Resort have also been transferred to the provincial government,&#8221; it added.
> 
> Promoting tourism: PTDC hands over Malam Jabba Resort to govt &#8211; The Express Tribune



Fantastic news...


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader

ANP, JUI-F agree on seat-adjustment to jointly contest by-elections - thenews.com.pk

Electoral Alliance:

ANP and JUIF join hands against PTI for the byelection.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## saiyan0321

Leader said:


> ANP, JUI-F agree on seat-adjustment to jointly contest by-elections - thenews.com.pk
> 
> Electoral Alliance:
> 
> ANP and JUIF join hands against PTI for the byelection.



these people dont care for the country or for working together for a better kpk which will only result in a better pakistan. these people have their own selfish motives. well let them come. InshAllah Imran will win seats in byelection.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

Leader said:


> ANP, JUI-F agree on seat-adjustment to jointly contest by-elections - thenews.com.pk
> 
> Electoral Alliance:
> 
> ANP and JUIF join hands against PTI for the byelection.



acha he ha ...


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Leader said:


> Electoral Alliance:
> 
> ANP and JUIF join hands against PTI for the byelection.



 what a joke


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...or-iqbal-tajik-i-wil-meet-him-personally.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

Leader said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...or-iqbal-tajik-i-wil-meet-him-personally.html



he is bold and very courageous

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Main un say maazrat chahta hoon. Main un say mil bhi loon ga. 

Everybody has encroachments around their houses, but no one has the courage to say what Pervez Khattak has said (apology and all). I now fully expect the barriers to be atleast re-positioned if not removed altogether.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/econom...illion-kpk-govt-through-pdsp.html#post4554790

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AstanoshKhan

This is the person's profile and anyone can confirm the story from him.

https://www.facebook.com/syedaziz.marwat

----------

Here BBC's report on online FIR system.

????? ?????? - ?BBC Urdu? - ????? ????? ???: ?? ???? ??? ??? ?? ?????

----------

Here People voluntarily removing the Kundas and installing meters...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10201472437482959




*
Why they are removing the Kundas now why they did not do it before?
*
There are many reasons why people steal or use Kundas. One of them is overbilling and the price of electricity units. But In my view one of the main reason for people stealing electricity is this;

The process of getting hold onto or installing a meter was a gruesome and hectic thing to do in the past for obvious reasons. Also, if your meter got out of work for some reason, you'd have go through that process of acquiring a new meter all over again and in most of cases would've to pay bribes for your meter to get replaced. This fiasco resulted in people doing Kundas and stealing electricity. The linemen was happy in all this since at the end of the day something went into his pocket every month instead of the WAPDA account through valid billing. Now with the change of the recent Govt. you can get hold onto a meter on the spot or in some places the official brings it to your home and install it for you (happened in my village too)... so now people are willingly removing Kundas and installing meters. In a nutshell, the organisation itself pushed general populace to steal... since now things are moving fast, people have realised that they should get their Qibla's straight too.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Jazzbot

AstanoshKhan said:


> Here People voluntarily removing the Kundas and installing meters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10201472437482959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Why they are removing the Kundas now why they did not do it before?
> *
> There are many reasons why people steal or use Kundas. One of them is overbilling and the price of electricity units. But In my view one of the main reason for people stealing electricity is this;
> 
> The process of getting hold onto or installing a meter was a gruesome and hectic thing to do in the past for obvious reasons. Also, if your meter got out of work for some reason, you'd have go through that process of acquiring a new meter all over again and in most of cases would've to pay bribes for your meter to get replaced. This fiasco resulted in people doing Kundas and stealing electricity. The linemen was happy in all this since at the end of the day something went into his pocket every month instead of the WAPDA account through valid billing. Now with the change of the recent Govt. you can get hold onto a meter on the spot or in some places the official brings it to your home and install it for you (happened in my village too)... so now people are willingly removing Kundas and installing meters. In a nutshell, the organisation itself pushed general populace to steal... since now things are moving fast, people have realised that they should get their Qibla's straight too.



I was here to post this, this is the real change where people are coming forward for a positive right thing by themselves. While haters gonna keep hating, PTI is doing good for betterment of common people instead of distributing scooties or laptops.. 

 @nuclearpak @Leader @cb4 @Patriot @mafiya

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...-get-police-help-through-sms.html#post4558273

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Why not Govt. of KPK bring investors from Saudi Arabia, UAE, Oman, Jordan, Kuwait, Qatar and Bahrain to invest in Dams and other solar and wind projects rather then Singapore, just hire expertise from West.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Black Eagle 90 said:


> Why not Govt. of KPK bring investors from Saudi Arabia, UAE, Oman, Jordan, Kuwait, Qatar and Bahrain to invest in Dams and other solar and wind projects rather then Singapore, just hire expertise from West.



The KPK Govt. will soon be conducting a conference on energy in KPK where investors from all over the world will be invited.


----------



## Hyperion

Yara, FDI in power sector under present climate, that too in KPK, there won't be any takers. 



AstanoshKhan said:


> The KPK Govt. will soon be conducting a conference on energy in KPK where investors from all over the world will be invited.


----------



## Black Eagle 90

AstanoshKhan said:


> The KPK Govt. will soon be conducting a conference on energy in KPK where investors from all over the world will be invited.



Sir I think KPK is making it late too much it should be done till now so that allocation of funds and HR can be in place and work would start till the end of 2013.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Hyperion said:


> Yara, FDI in power sector under present climate, that too in KPK, there won't be any takers.



Things have started moving in the right direction for the first time... security situation is getting better as well - I live here and I can sense it from the attitude of Govt. officials and also from Police and Army Walas at different check-posts. Let's hope for the best.



Black Eagle 90 said:


> Sir I think KPK is making it late too much it should be done till now so that allocation of funds and HR can be in place and work would start till the end of 2013.



Where there is involvement of huge funds, such projects takes months to initiate. Anyway, for instance here is the Ad. by KPK Govt. for a start.




nuclearpak said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

I know that as well. Hell, I was there recently, not even a minor incident. However, that is not the problem, the problem is convincing the foreigners about it. As they say: _"badd say badnaam burra"_



AstanoshKhan said:


> Things have started moving in the right direction for the first time... security situation is getting better as well - I live here and I can sense it from the attitude of Govt. officials and also from Police and Army Walas at different check-posts. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Leader

*Coalition partners okay PTI proposal
*

The coalition partners in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government *have agreed in principle with Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf&#8217;s proposal to establish village and neighbourhood councils across the province to devolve maximum powers to the grassroots level*, according to officials.

In this connection a meeting of the representatives of PTI&#8217;s coalition partners -- Jamaat-i-Islam and Qaumi Watan Party -- and members of the working group on local government was held here on Monday.

Minister for Local Government and Rural Development Inayatullah Khan chaired the meeting that was also attended by Provincial Minister for Communication and Works Yousaf Ayub Khan, Minister for Agriculture Shehram Khan Tarakai, QWP lawmaker Aneesazeb Tahirkheli, JI leader Dr Mohammad Iqbal Khalil, LG&RD Secretary Hifzur Rehman, Peshawar Commissioner Sahibzada Anees and experts on local government and members of the working-group.

The participants agreed on establishment of village council, said a source privy to the meeting. *Most of the participants suggested against establishing tehsil council, one of the four tiers of local government system proposed by PTI.* Other tiers of the proposed local government include village, union, tehsil and district councils.

The source said that several participants were of the view that there would be no need for forming union council in the presence of village council. They suggested to PTI to delete the union council from the proposed system, he said, adding at the end of the meeting the participants agreed with the suggestion to abolish the tier of the tehsil council.

*They said that a new tier would be introduced consisting of 20 to 25 village and neighbourhood councils or four to five union councils because it would be easy to control administratively the village and neighbourhood councils.* *The new tier would be set up on the pattern of tehsil council but it would be small in size,* the source said. During the meeting, he said, a sub-working group was formed to come up with suggestions regarding the new tier.

The source said that the working group suggested to the participants to give more powers to the village council which was beyond the PTI vision. The proposed powers of the village council would include keeping check on police and revenue officials.

*He said that village council would also be responsible to remove the encroachments and keep vigilance on law and order situation.*

The source said that a government representative with the designation of secretary would be deputed at each village and neighbourhood council. *Each village council would be set up for 4,000 to 8,000 population while there would be three to four village councils in each union council.*

*The village and neighbourhood council will consist of 11 elected councillors including six general, two women, one each from youth, peasants and minorities,* according to sources.

Addressing the meeting Inayatullah Khan said that the working group would draft the new local government law soon that would be presented to the provincial cabinet for approval. The passage of the new law from the assembly would pave the way for the local bodies&#8217; elections by the end of October, he said.

Coalition partners okay PTI proposal - DAWN.COM


lets see what powers are delegated to unit level. seems promising.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

^^^great 
now see what happens next

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

*CM KPK's Complaint and Redressal Cell fully operational*

*PESHAWAR: The chief minister&#8217;s Complaint and Redressal Cell has become fully operational and is receiving 100 to 150 complaints against public sector organisations daily.*

The cell&#8217;s Chairman Dilroz Khan confirmed that since its establishment, over 700 complaints had been received, the majority of which centred on issues relating to Peshawar Electric Supply Company (PESCO), the police, hospitals, public health, municipal services and patwaris.

Most of the complaints about PESCO were regarding damaged transformers and loadshedding while those relating to hospitals were about the absence of doctors, unavailability of medicines and hygiene, Khan added.

Khan said that over 800 shops, from which Rs1.7 million was recovered in fines, were raided in Peshawar district alone.

He added that during a recent price checking drive in Kohat division, 1,325 shops were raided and 41 were FIRs registered. During these raids, the administration collected fines totaling Rs315,700.

The cell has received 320 written complaints of which 25 have been addressed. Meanwhile, 444 complaints were registered through telephone calls, of which 181 have been resolved, confirmed Khan.

The cell works two shifts and operates from 8am to 8pm daily.

Source: Grievances aplenty: CM&#8217;s complaint cell fully operational

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

Jazzbot said:


> *CM KPK's Complaint and Redressal Cell fully operational*
> 
> *PESHAWAR: The chief minister&#8217;s Complaint and Redressal Cell has become fully operational and is receiving 100 to 150 complaints against public sector organisations daily.*
> 
> The cell&#8217;s Chairman Dilroz Khan confirmed that since its establishment, over 700 complaints had been received, the majority of which centred on issues relating to Peshawar Electric Supply Company (PESCO), the police, hospitals, public health, municipal services and patwaris.
> 
> 
> The cell has received 320 written complaints of which 25 have been addressed. Meanwhile, 444 complaints were registered through telephone calls, of which 181 have been resolved, confirmed Khan.



Good to know that the cell is functional and problems are being resolved. Although the ratio of 320:25 seems a bit low for the written complaints.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


>



this is something..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Jango

Devil Soul said:


>



This thread is for the governmental measures only...for news like this, use the relevant crime threads or something.


----------



## Devil Soul

nuclearpak said:


> This thread is for the governmental measures only...for news like this, use the relevant crime threads or something.


providing security does not comes under Gov measures????


----------



## Spring Onion

Did anybody post separate women reporting cells' establishment at police stations in KP


----------



## Jango

Devil Soul said:


> providing security does not comes under Gov measures????



Governmental measures, not terrorism or law and order.

This all comes under law and order threads. 

Now should we start posting about bomb blasts in this thread? Or about the Lahore blast and other things in the PML-N political desk thread? No...all this comes under terrorism, irrespective of province or party. 

So all these news get pooled up in a specific thread, regardless of the province or government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Spring Onion said:


> Did anybody post separate women reporting cells' establishment at police stations in KP



Yes I read that 56 police stations will have a separate desk for complains by women, and shall be dealt by female police officers. also some sms facility is also provided to female complains !


----------



## Devil Soul

nuclearpak said:


> Governmental measures, not terrorism or law and order.
> 
> This all comes under law and order threads.
> 
> Now should we start posting about bomb blasts in this thread? Or about the Lahore blast and other things in the PML-N political desk thread? No...all this comes under terrorism, irrespective of province or party.
> 
> So all these news get pooled up in a specific thread, regardless of the province or government.


The thread title says NAYA KPK, its not a bomb blast report which i posted, providing security to the people of KPK is the responsibility of Naya KPK GoV, since ur not comfortable with these news being posted here u can remove/move it who which eva thread u like or are pleased with.. enjoy posting all GOOD GOOD


----------



## Jango

Devil Soul said:


> The thread title says NAYA KPK, its not a bomb blast report which i posted, providing security to the people of KPK is the responsibility of Naya KPK GoV, since ur not comfortable with these news being posted here u can remove/move it who which eva thread u like or are pleased with.. enjoy posting all GOOD GOOD



Bhatta, bomb blast, killings all come under law and order, and we have a separate thread for that. 

This thread is for the measures the government takes, just like the PML-N political desk.

Don't post any more news like that here.

Good day.


----------



## Devil Soul

nuclearpak said:


> Bhatta, bomb blast, killings all come under law and order, and we have a separate thread for that.
> 
> This thread is for the measures the government takes, just like the PML-N political desk.
> 
> *Don't post any more news like that here.*
> 
> Good day.


Gov performance can also be measured with how good are they at providing security to the people of KPK to whom NAYA KPK is being given. 
Yeah i am waiting for a BAN, what more can be expected from PTI PDF Mods.... btw it seems that PDF is becoming more of a PTI Defense Forum, Enjoy being Mod....


----------



## AstanoshKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora




----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


>



well I am starting to see this as propaganda news items.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


> well I am starting to see this as propaganda news items.



Why brother what makes you say so? I got these news off CM's official FB page which is being run by his elder son. I don't think there's anything to be termed as propaganda in these news items. These are daily meetings and it's bullet points which makes it to CM's FB page nothing is propaganda here I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


> Why brother what makes you say so? I got these news off CM's official FB page which is being run by his elder son. I don't think there's anything to be termed as propaganda in these news items. These are daily meetings and it's bullet points which makes it to CM's FB page nothing is propaganda here I think.



Yar the point is they have to initiate too, as soon as possible, good news are not enough, good work must follow on all these claims... I hope they have money to initiate these projects too !


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


> Yar the point is they have to initiate too, as soon as possible, good news are not enough, good work must follow on all these claims... I hope they have money to initiate these projects too !



Come on yaar I really have to explain this to you... 

To start off something you bring that forward into daily table meetings, then it is forwarded for consideration with the concerned departments who then come up with a presentation or something of the sort, then it goes to the finance department where the money gets allocated for feasibility etc, and once that it done we may see some practical outputs of the project/s. CM is only there for 50-days, many things have stared moving in the right direction trust me, I personally have given PTI-led Govt. 2-years if we've to see real change. Please give them some time and encourage them for what they're doing... the mess created in the last 5-years or so would certainly take some time to clear and KPK Govt. is trying their level best to cope the crippling situation of the province. It's not an easy task but not impossible either.

BTW, I was off to the hospital today... and the patients and their relatives were happy that they're bing provided with Aftari everyday. It's a light meal but people are happy with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


> Come on yaar I really have to explain this to you...
> 
> To start off something you bring that forward into daily table meetings, then it is forwarded for consideration with the concerned departments who then come up with a presentation or something of the sort, then it goes to the finance department where the money gets allocated for feasibility etc, and once that it done we may see some practical outputs of the project/s. CM is only there for 50-days, many things have stared moving in the right direction trust me, I personally have given PTI-led Govt. 2-years if we've to see real change. Please give them some time and encourage them for what they're doing... the mess created in the last 5-years or so would certainly take some time to clear and KPK Govt. is trying their level best to cope the crippling situation of the province. It's not an easy task but not impossible either.
> 
> BTW, I was off to the hospital today... and the patients and their relatives were happy that they're bing provided with Aftari everyday. It's a light meal but people are happy with that.



if the summary is rejected by finance department due to lack of funds, then? the blame would be on PTI. we are already facing high bar of expectations, if these news items make out only on suggestions and get rejected, the thing remembered would be PTI didnt do this, PTI didnt do that...

that is why I was saying, lets just propaganda the concrete decisions.


----------



## Jango

A lot of meetings recently by Pervez Khattak..

Education, Sports, Health and Police. Almost all the police heads were present...

Another decision made to remove illegal parking lots around hospitals. A very welcome mood. It just boils my blood when I park in public space and a guy comes over to me and gives me a 'parchi'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

but ofcourse, I expect PTI to perform. and it will inshallah



nuclearpak said:


> A lot of meetings recently by Pervez Khattak..
> 
> Education, Sports, Health and Police. Almost all the police heads were present...
> 
> Another decision made to remove illegal parking lots around hospitals. A very welcome mood. It just boils my blood when I park in public space and a guy comes over to me and gives me a 'parchi'.



its worst than bhatta parchi, seriously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

*Justice on Wheels: Mobile court all set to deliver prompt justice*





_The travelling court is equipped with a solar energy generation system. It will travel to villages across Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa to deliver justice to people at their doorstep. PHOTO: EXPRESS _


*PESHAWAR: The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa mobile courts project will be inaugurated today (Saturday), two years after it was initially proposed.*

The initiative was earlier expected to be launched in 2012.

The mobile court is equipped with all facilities needed in a courtroom and will be inaugurated by Peshawar High Court (PHC) Chief Justice (CJ) Dost Muhammad Khan, while Judicial Magistrate Fazl-e-Wadud would be hearing various cases.






Justice Khan had proposed the mobile court or Justice on Wheels project nearly two years ago. It was meant to resolve petty civil disputes and criminal cases at the earliest and at the involved parties doorstep. The travelling court will also help reduce the number of pending cases in courts.

Justice on wheels will travel to each village and both complainants and defendants would be summoned to appear. Judges will listen to both parties and resolve disputes on the spot with lesser time and no cost, CJ Khan said earlier.

The travelling court is equipped with a solar energy generation system and has been prepared at a cost of Rs15 million.

For those living in areas far from existing courts, the project will give some respite.

Lawyers termed the project an innovative step which will not only help provide people speedy justice but will also help them save their time and money as travelling from distant villages to the provincial capital is often quite taxing.

PHC Bar Association President Ishtiaq Ibrahim welcomed the move. We are well aware of the law and order in the province, particularly a few districts where the situation is out of the authorities control, he said. This project will at least give residents access to justice.

Source: âJustice on Wheelsâ: Mobile court all set to deliver prompt justice  The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jango

Was just about to post this!

After seeing the response to this pilot project, more such buses should be inaugurated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Great thread -- thanks all of you posters for maintaining it's quality!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriots

@nuclearpak @mr42O @AstanoshKhan
@Jazzbot @Leader






Abdul.Quayyum.Khan.Kundi
This is the pictures shared by an old and die-hard member of PTI dr. Asad Khan who is visiting hospitals in Peshawar. According to Dr. Asad PTI KPK government is paying Rs. 191 for this iftar package and has awarded a contract for Rs. 90 million to a PTI MPA. Dr. Asad estimates that the items provided in the iftar cost around Rs. 75. And these iftars are distributed in 3 Peshawar Hospitals where it is not possible to have 15000 patients. So the question is, do you all think it is good to have a NAYA KPK version of Punjab Roti Scheme Version 2.0? Do you think there is a conflict of interest when contracts are awarded to sitting MPAs?

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=514926905227257&id=202491376470813&set=a.321366901249926.76457.202491376470813&refid=18&_rdr#like_514926905227257


----------



## darkinsky

Patriots said:


> @nuclearpak @mr42O @AstanoshKhan
> @Jazzbot @Leader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abdul.Quayyum.Khan.Kundi
> This is the pictures shared by an old and die-hard member of PTI dr. Asad Khan who is visiting hospitals in Peshawar. According to Dr. Asad PTI KPK government is paying Rs. 191 for this iftar package and has awarded a contract for Rs. 90 million to a PTI MPA. Dr. Asad estimates that the items provided in the iftar cost around Rs. 75. And these iftars are distributed in 3 Peshawar Hospitals where it is not possible to have 15000 patients. So the question is, do you all think it is good to have a NAYA KPK version of Punjab Roti Scheme Version 2.0? Do you think there is a conflict of interest when contracts are awarded to sitting MPAs?
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=514926905227257&id=202491376470813&set=a.321366901249926.76457.202491376470813&refid=18&_rdr#like_514926905227257



very shameful way for corruption

che che

ramazan me bhi loot maar

this is a disgrace


----------



## Leader

Patriots said:


> @nuclearpak @mr42O @AstanoshKhan
> @Jazzbot @Leader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abdul.Quayyum.Khan.Kundi
> This is the pictures shared by an old and die-hard member of PTI dr. Asad Khan who is visiting hospitals in Peshawar. According to Dr. Asad PTI KPK government is paying Rs. 191 for this iftar package and has awarded a contract for Rs. 90 million to a PTI MPA. Dr. Asad estimates that the items provided in the iftar cost around Rs. 75. And these iftars are distributed in 3 Peshawar Hospitals where it is not possible to have 15000 patients. So the question is, do you all think it is good to have a NAYA KPK version of Punjab Roti Scheme Version 2.0? Do you think there is a conflict of interest when contracts are awarded to sitting MPAs?
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=514926905227257&id=202491376470813&set=a.321366901249926.76457.202491376470813&refid=18&_rdr#like_514926905227257



although I dont trust your source nor the information but you must know, as PTI supporters we donot appreciate any illegal, corrupt or immoral action, no matter who has done it...and as you may have seen, we always demand action against such corruptions,if done.

PTI is legislating a law, which is known as conflict of interest, by which any govt officer or public representative or his/her agents wont be able to win govt contracts.

secondly, PTI govt is going to establish an independent anti-corruption bureau which is going to be independent by the act of the assembly, and it will be in a position to take action against anyone.

so unless you have something solid to say, I think my answer is sufficient, our leaders are in our reach, if we see some reasonable point of objection, we approach them and ask them to undo, and they do take action on our advice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Patriots said:


> @nuclearpak @mr42O @AstanoshKhan
> @Jazzbot @Leader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abdul.Quayyum.Khan.Kundi
> This is the pictures shared by an old and die-hard member of PTI dr. Asad Khan who is visiting hospitals in Peshawar. According to Dr. Asad PTI KPK government is paying Rs. 191 for this iftar package and has awarded a contract for Rs. 90 million to a PTI MPA. Dr. Asad estimates that the items provided in the iftar cost around Rs. 75. And these iftars are distributed in 3 Peshawar Hospitals where it is not possible to have 15000 patients. So the question is, do you all think it is good to have a NAYA KPK version of Punjab Roti Scheme Version 2.0? Do you think there is a conflict of interest when contracts are awarded to sitting MPAs?
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=514926905227257&id=202491376470813&set=a.321366901249926.76457.202491376470813&refid=18&_rdr#like_514926905227257



Shameful if its true and I condemn it. But the thing is, what you've posted above is just mere a picture. We can't say whether its the same food box KPK Govt is providing or not. Similarly whatever you claimed in your post can't be confirmed. So if you have something credible then share here so we all will come to know what bad is happening in KPK..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

AstanoshKhan said:


>



looking forward to it. 

The system is the worst in the city. lets see if PTI govt can deliver on this front


----------



## Jazzbot

KPK Accountability Commission soon

PESHAWAR - Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Minister for Health Shaukat Yousafazi has disclosed that to ensure a corruption-free government in the province, an autonomous and free Accountability Commission was in the final stages of its establishment.
He said that after necessary homework, application would be forwarded to the chief justice for appointment of accountability commissioner.

He was talking to a delegation of Pakistan Tehrik-E-Insaf from Domail Bannu district, which called on him under the leadership of MPA Aisha Gulalai in Peshawar on Thursday. 

The members of delegation apprised the minister of the problems being faced by the people of Domail especially non-availability of medical facilities in the Domail hospital.

Referring to the accountability commission, Shoukat said that there would no political affiliation of the commissioner and would be a good personality.

He said the commission would not only be authorised to carry out accountability of the former rulers but would also make the present government and the existing bureaucracy accountable. He said for enquiry into the cases of corruption, the commission would be authorised to convene even the ministers and high officers.

The minister said that other measures were also in the pipeline to ensure exemplary government in the province.

He said the Access to Information Act was approved while work on the Right to Service Act, Conflict of Interest Act, Local Government and Village Council Act, e-Governance and e-Business Act, Public Private Partnership Act and Vessel Act was in progress which would also be finalised soon.

He said implementation of the said acts would not only assist in the establishment of a corruption-free government but would also ensure provision of justice and better service to the people.

He said now onwards those found guilty of not finalising their required developmental activities in time would be given severe punishment and those identifying cases of corruption in the governments would be encouraged and would be given rewards and security as well.

Referring to the problems presented by the delegation, the minister said that provision of basic necessities was the priority of present government and for this purpose reforms had been introduced in all the nation-building departments for people's service.

He assured the delegation that not only presence of doctors and starting of existing machinery would be ensured in the Domail hospital but all the latest facilities would also be provided to it so that people could get the required facilities there and the load on the three big Peshawar hospitals could be reduced.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

CM investment promotion cell set up in KPK

PESHAWAR - Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has established the &#8216;Chief Minister&#8217;s Investment Promotion Cell&#8217; in the Chief Minister&#8217;s Secretariat with immediate effect on Friday. Rafaqatullah Babar will be the Economic Coordinator of the Cell and will serve voluntarily.

The Chief Minister&#8217;s Investment Promotion Cell will send investment proposals received from investors to government departments concerned for evaluation, keep liaison with government departments, including Energy and Power Department, Industries, Commerce, Technical Education and Manpower Training Department, Mineral Development Department, Irrigation Department, Tourism Department, Science and Technology and Information Technology Department etc with regard to investment in various sectors of the said department.

The cell will invite investors and facilitate them on behalf of Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The cell will have all relevant information regarding investment in KPK of all relevant departments, which may be provided to investors under the rule and will also chalk out guidelines for investment in the province.

It will plan, organise and host conferences, seminars, fairs, exhibitions and other similar activities to promote interest in investment in the province. The Cell will examine and analyse issues of economic importance and make recommendations to the chief minister. It will also analyse and make recommendations in financial matters referred by the CM, coordinate meetings chaired by the CM relating to development and economic activities and follow up of decisions. The Cell will also coordinate, interact and facilitate donors and international community.

-----------

Now this will be really good move to engage and encourage potential investors and to motivate them to invest in KPK..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


> if the summary is rejected by finance department due to lack of funds, then? the blame would be on PTI. we are already facing high bar of expectations, if these news items make out only on suggestions and get rejected, the thing remembered would be PTI didnt do this, PTI didnt do that...
> 
> that is why I was saying, lets just propaganda the concrete decisions.



Finance Minister is always on board while these meetings and discussions takes place. They go ahead with a project with the consent of the Finance Minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Patriots said:


> @nuclearpak @mr42O @AstanoshKhan
> @Jazzbot @Leader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abdul.Quayyum.Khan.Kundi
> This is the pictures shared by an old and die-hard member of PTI dr. Asad Khan who is visiting hospitals in Peshawar. According to Dr. Asad PTI KPK government is paying Rs. 191 for this iftar package and has awarded a contract for Rs. 90 million to a PTI MPA. Dr. Asad estimates that the items provided in the iftar cost around Rs. 75. And these iftars are distributed in 3 Peshawar Hospitals where it is not possible to have 15000 patients. So the question is, do you all think it is good to have a NAYA KPK version of Punjab Roti Scheme Version 2.0? Do you think there is a conflict of interest when contracts are awarded to sitting MPAs?
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=514926905227257&id=202491376470813&set=a.321366901249926.76457.202491376470813&refid=18&_rdr#like_514926905227257



Yeah a very shameful act if whatever Kundi Saab has said is true. It is being rumoured around too that the contract has been given to the brother of a sitting MPA of PTI who has a well established business of catering around the city and the person comes in the picture is Yaseen Khalil who is the Peshawar Distt President too of PTI... but these are only rumours and nothing of the sort has come in the media yet.

Second point is about the Facebook page you've posted. Kundi Saab applied for a PTI ticket from DI Khan and I had been following his page since last year, but after the refusal by CEC, he has gone on a rampage posting anti-sentiments every now and then. If one visits his FB page and see his posts of the last month you'll get an idea of what I'm talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

That source isn't the most credible...Facebook par to har koi banda kuch bhi bol day...

But if that is the case, then indeed highly shameful.

BTW, that package seems good enough, I've eaten alot of packages like that over the years.


----------



## Jazzbot

Patriots said:


> @nuclearpak @mr42O @AstanoshKhan
> @Jazzbot @Leader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abdul.Quayyum.Khan.Kundi
> This is the pictures shared by an old and die-hard member of PTI dr. Asad Khan who is visiting hospitals in Peshawar. According to Dr. Asad PTI KPK government is paying Rs. 191 for this iftar package and has awarded a contract for Rs. 90 million to a PTI MPA. Dr. Asad estimates that the items provided in the iftar cost around Rs. 75. And these iftars are distributed in 3 Peshawar Hospitals where it is not possible to have 15000 patients. So the question is, do you all think it is good to have a NAYA KPK version of Punjab Roti Scheme Version 2.0? Do you think there is a conflict of interest when contracts are awarded to sitting MPAs?
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=514926905227257&id=202491376470813&set=a.321366901249926.76457.202491376470813&refid=18&_rdr#like_514926905227257



BTW, here is what I've found for you. Lodge your complain about this now.. 








AstanoshKhan said:


> Second point is about the Facebook page you've posted. Kundi Saab applied for a PTI ticket from DI Khan and I had been following his page since last year, but after the refusal by CEC, he has gone on a rampage posting anti-sentiments every now and then. If one visits his FB page and see his posts of the last month you'll get an idea of what I'm talking about.



I'm also on his fb page since months and I can confirm that also. He's all out against PTI: https://www.facebook.com/Abdul.Quayyum.Kundi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Jazzbot said:


> BTW, here is what I've found for you. Lodge your complain about this now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also on his fb page since months and I can confirm that also. He's all out against PTI: https://www.facebook.com/Abdul.Quayyum.Kundi



Let's draft an email and make it viral in this regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AstanoshKhan

@nuclearpak, @Jazzbot, @Leader, @Patriots, @Marshmallow and all others.

This is an email I've drafted in regards to that Aftari food package claimed by a PTI-Officila on his FB page to be a scam. Please make this viral.

P.S: Since I'm not that good in technical writing skills, please where necessary make changes to the drafted email...



> Dear CM,
> 
> It has been brought into the attention of General Public by a PTI Official that the Aftari Provided to patients in Peshawar Hospitals is way too expensive and the contract for it has been awarded to a sitting MPA creating conflict of interest.
> 
> The above mentioned claim has been made by Abdul Quayyum Khan Kundi of DI Khan who claims to be a PTI-Official. Link to his claim is given below;
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....321366901249926.76457.202491376470813&type=1
> 
> The actual prices is around Rs. 75/- as estimated by the claimant (inclusive of transportation and packaging etc) while under the signed contract the price has been quoted as Rs. 191/-&#8230; Please look into the matter and do a press release (punishing the culprits if found guilty) so that the perception of a NAYA KPK stays alive.
> 
> 
> Regards
> &#8230;.
> A PTI Tabdeeli Razakar & a Dreamer of NAYA KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=566118936767295

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


> @nuclearpak, @Jazzbot, @Leader, @Patriots, @Marshmallow and all others.
> 
> This is an email I've drafted in regards to that Aftari food package claimed by a PTI-Officila on his FB page to be a scam. Please make this viral.
> 
> P.S: Since I'm not that good in technical writing skills, please where necessary make changes to the drafted email...



done. I have sent email..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


> done. I have sent email..



Good. I wanted to CC other PTI Officials in the email but couldn't find their email addresses anywhere apart from that of General Secretary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

AstanoshKhan said:


> Good. I wanted to CC other PTI Officials in the email but couldn't find their email addresses anywhere apart from that of General Secretary.



Done, also I used to have Asad Umer and Dr. Andleeb Abbas email addresses under TRP, don't know if they are still active or not.. I've however sent a CC to both.. Asad Umer must be busy as hell due to his election campaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

I know this particular Kundi personally, he is an OK guy. If he says so, there must be some weight behind it.



AstanoshKhan said:


> @nuclearpak, @Jazzbot, @Leader, @Patriots, @Marshmallow and all others.
> 
> This is an email I've drafted in regards to that Aftari food package claimed by a PTI-Officila on his FB page to be a scam. Please make this viral.
> 
> P.S: Since I'm not that good in technical writing skills, please where necessary make changes to the drafted email...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=566118936767295

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Done, also I used to have Asad Umer and Dr. Andleeb Abbas email addresses under TRP, don't know if they are still active or not.. I've however sent a CC to both.. Asad Umer must be busy as hell due to his election campaign.





AstanoshKhan said:


> Good. I wanted to CC other PTI Officials in the email but couldn't find their email addresses anywhere apart from that of General Secretary.




lets try not to disturb the central PTI, who dont have any say in KPK govt. lets target KPK representatives on facebook and twitter and through emails.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

PTI bhi bhatta leti he?


----------



## Jzaib

darkinsky said:


> PTI bhi bhatta leti he?



bhie ap k jahalat pe dukh hota ha ..banday mei itni tu sharam honi chia k facts ko sahi se quote karay ..,..where does it say PTI is taking bhatta???


----------



## darkinsky

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> bhie ap k jahalat pe dukh hota ha ..banday mei itni tu sharam honi chia k facts ko sahi se quote karay ..,..where does it say PTI is taking bhatta???



PTI takes bhatta thats why its not taking any action


----------



## Patriots

Nai Baat Details


----------



## RangerPK

darkinsky said:


> PTI takes bhatta thats why its not taking any action



So MQM does not take Bhatta, but PTI does? Which world are you living in?



Marshmallow said:


>



PTI promised and they delivered. They did not say it in "JOSHI KHITABAT" like some other political party...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Patriots




----------



## Leader

Patrwaris replaced in Peshawar


The local district administration on Friday ordered a massive reshuffle of the patwaris, dislodging some well-connected and well-entrenched officials lording over some of the most lucrative areas.

In the first installment of the reshuffle by the deputy commissioner, Peshawar, 79 patwaris were transferred and posted.

Deputy commissioner Zaheerul Islam said more transfers would follow.

A senior official said the transfers involved five to six most influential groups of patwaris, one of them so well-known that his name once figured during a cabinet meeting in the ANP-led government to the embarrassment of the then chief minister.

The patwari known to have wielded tremendous power and influence and lorded over the most lucrative post in Peshawar remained unchallenged. Many past attempts to dislodge him had proved to be futile.

The groups of patwaris enjoyed political patronage through elected representatives and officials said in the latest reshuffle, members from the ruling party rushed to the chief minister to reverse some postings and some sort of compromise was done on the condition that they would be posted in their constituency but not on the halqas requested for.

&#8220;We have been able to dislodge some of the very well-entrenched patwaris, who had a stinking reputation and brought in patwaris on halqas who had no political backing and were political orphans,&#8221; senior Board of Revenue member Waqar Ayub told Dawn.

He said he had also passed on instructions to the relevant authorities to change readers working with tehsildars and revenue courts, too.

The offer order said that postings and transfers had been made upon the review of the transfers made during the caretaker government&#8217;s tenure pursuant to the Supreme Court order and decision rendered in Khwaja Asif vs Federation of Pakistan and delimitation of revenue estates ordered by the provincial Board of Revenue.

This is the first such large-scale transfers and postings of patwaris in Peshawar in a long time.



Patrwaris replaced in Peshawar - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


> lets try not to disturb the central PTI, who dont have any say in KPK govt. lets target KPK representatives on facebook and twitter and through emails.



PTI is a family, everyone should be made aware of the affairs of the party. KPK represents PTI in any activity the province produces. In my POV the higher ups should also be kept updated of what's going about the complaint cells CM KPK has formed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Patriots said:


>



The reforms in police and the way they pursue such cases is a dire need for such culprit to get punished. The system is working in a such a way that the influential ones gets away with any sort of crime they commit. I hope with the passage of time, and with the introduction of new reforms in POLICE, such people won't be able to get away in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


> PTI is a family, everyone should be made aware of the affairs of the party. KPK represents PTI in any activity the province produces. In my POV the higher ups should also be kept updated of what's going about the complaint cells CM KPK has formed.



No doubt but there is already a negative atmosphere between the PTI central party leaders and the elected PTI KPK representatives.. let our efforts be to pursue the KPK representatives to do or not to do or rectify things, without centre directing them to do so, this was the point I was trying to convey !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

RangerPK said:


> So MQM does not take Bhatta, but PTI does? Which world are you living in?
> 
> 
> 
> PTI promised and they delivered. They did not say it in "JOSHI KHITABAT" like some other political party...



yess


----------



## Jazzbot

Zero to sixty: Mobile court disposes six petitions on day one &#8211; The Express Tribune





_An inside view of the mobile court. PHOTO: PPI _

*PESHAWAR: &#8216;Justice on Wheels&#8217;, the first mobile court project in the country&#8217;s history, delivered promptly as Judicial Magistrate Fazl-e-Wadud disposed of six petitions on its inaugural day.*

A project which was initially meant to be kick started in 2012 was finally inaugurated by Peshawar High Court (PHC) Chief Justice (CJ) Dost Muhammad Khan on Saturday. Justice Khan was accompanied by UNDP Country Director Marc Andre, UNDP Technical Specialist Sharmila Rasool, provincial police chief Ihsan Ghani, and judges of the high court and subordinate judiciary.

During his address, Justice Khan said the Constitution makes it mandatory for the state to provide citizens inexpensive and prompt justice. The project was meant to be inaugurated last year, but was delayed as the provincial government showed little interest. The PHC chief justice went on to explain many people cannot afford to travel to the courts; &#8216;Justice on Wheels&#8217; will now travel for them and provide justice at their doorstep.

&#8220;Once disputes are brought to regular courts and heavy expenses are incurred, the stakes become high and chances of settlement through reconciliation become almost zero,&#8221; stressed Justice Khan. Mobile courts could enable parties to settle all kinds of disputes, he added.

Early resolution of cases through timely and due processes via the project could thin the dockets of regular courts and reduce the backlog crises, explained the chief justice. &#8220;A fleet of judges of different ranks and a reasonable number of lawyers&#8221; have been trained to help achieve the objectives of &#8216;Justice on Wheels&#8217;.

According to UNDP Country Director Marc Andre, mobile courts in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) would lead to a change in the country&#8217;s judicial system. He added the travelling courts were not UNDP&#8217;s vision but the PHC&#8217;s; the development organisation was merely assisting people in getting access to justice.

&#8220;UNDP would continue its efforts to strengthen the justice system in Pakistan,&#8221; said Andre.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

Jazzbot said:


> Zero to sixty: Mobile court disposes six petitions on day one &#8211; The Express Tribune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _An inside view of the mobile court. PHOTO: PPI _
> 
> *PESHAWAR: &#8216;Justice on Wheels&#8217;, the first mobile court project in the country&#8217;s history, delivered promptly as Judicial Magistrate Fazl-e-Wadud disposed of six petitions on its inaugural day.*
> 
> A project which was initially meant to be kick started in 2012 was finally inaugurated by Peshawar High Court (PHC) Chief Justice (CJ) Dost Muhammad Khan on Saturday. Justice Khan was accompanied by UNDP Country Director Marc Andre, UNDP Technical Specialist Sharmila Rasool, provincial police chief Ihsan Ghani, and judges of the high court and subordinate judiciary.
> 
> During his address, Justice Khan said the Constitution makes it mandatory for the state to provide citizens inexpensive and prompt justice. The project was meant to be inaugurated last year, but was delayed as the provincial government showed little interest. The PHC chief justice went on to explain many people cannot afford to travel to the courts; &#8216;Justice on Wheels&#8217; will now travel for them and provide justice at their doorstep.
> 
> &#8220;Once disputes are brought to regular courts and heavy expenses are incurred, the stakes become high and chances of settlement through reconciliation become almost zero,&#8221; stressed Justice Khan. Mobile courts could enable parties to settle all kinds of disputes, he added.
> 
> Early resolution of cases through timely and due processes via the project could thin the dockets of regular courts and reduce the backlog crises, explained the chief justice. &#8220;A fleet of judges of different ranks and a reasonable number of lawyers&#8221; have been trained to help achieve the objectives of &#8216;Justice on Wheels&#8217;.
> 
> According to UNDP Country Director Marc Andre, mobile courts in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) would lead to a change in the country&#8217;s judicial system. He added the travelling courts were not UNDP&#8217;s vision but the PHC&#8217;s; the development organisation was merely assisting people in getting access to justice.
> 
> &#8220;UNDP would continue its efforts to strengthen the justice system in Pakistan,&#8221; said Andre.



im really happy with this news but i have one fear you know?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Marshmallow said:


> im really happy with this news but i have one fear you know?



And what's that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Jazzbot said:


> And what's that?



fear of any terrorism attempt on the mobile court? like any bomb blast to discourage it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Marshmallow said:


> fear of any terrorism attempt on the mobile court? like any bomb blast to discourage it



That can happen anywhere in Pakistan at any time to anyone so we can't just sit in our houses fearing those rats, fear is their primary weapon, don't feed them..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

Jazzbot said:


> That can happen anywhere in Pakistan at any time to anyone so we can't just sit in our houses fearing those rats, fear is their primary weapon, don't feed them..



yes that is right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

darkinsky said:


> PTI bhi bhatta leti he?



The news you've posted never said its PTI, not even once.. Now read this genius:







Shame? Regret? Anger? NO??

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Shame? Regret? Anger? NO??



only denial will follow in his post...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

FIA action on Warsak road in Peshawar, a hostel was stealing gas right from the main line.

Good job FIA.

This proves what I and @Jazzbot were saying earlier and nooners denied it, that the action being taken in Punjab and other places is by FIA, SNGPL, SSGPL and other federal agencies, not by the provincial government. Shahbaz Sharif aisay hi har jaga moon utha kar pauhaunch jata hai. 

FIA did the raids in Punjab, it is doing the raids in KPK as well.
@hasnain0099, @cb4...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## darkinsky

Jazzbot said:


> The news you've posted never said its PTI, not even once.. Now read this genius:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame? Regret? Anger? NO??



lol do you know who owns ummat? its your very own jamaat e islami find more credible source next time


----------



## Jazzbot

darkinsky said:


> lol do you know who owns ummat? its your very own jamaat e islami find more credible source next time



So Roznaama Nai Baat is credible source because you post its news?  Lovely..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

nooniet of n leauguis will always bhe there no matter how many times u will prove them wrong they will only come back with deniel and pathetic replies 
there is still one thing to appreciate about them 
they r loyel to their master bara nooraq and chota noora


----------



## ajpirzada

Leader said:


> Patrwaris replaced in Peshawar
> 
> 
> Patrwaris replaced in Peshawar - DAWN.COM



this is good but will only help for few weeks. then all these patwaris will find new patronage. the system need to be changed - i dont know how.


----------



## chauvunist

darkinsky said:


> lol do you know who owns ummat? its your very own jamaat e islami find more credible source next time






bhai darkinsky pehlay suna tha keh choti Eid baccho ki Eid hoti hai aur ab to ye baccho say ziada MQM ki Eid hoti hai...


----------



## Leader

ajpirzada said:


> this is good but will only help for few weeks. then all these patwaris will find new patronage. the system need to be changed - i dont know how.



I heard there is some deal going on with microsoft to computerize 13 departments, also the act of right to service will be helpful too.


----------



## ajpirzada

Leader said:


> I heard there is some deal going on with microsoft to computerize 13 departments, also the act of right to service will be helpful too.



ya i read it here somewhere. let us see. specifics about how the new system will work are still unknown. but i have considerable confidence in the intellectual brain power of PTI.


----------



## Leader

ajpirzada said:


> ya i read it here somewhere. let us see. specifics about how the new system will work are still unknown. but i have considerable confidence in the intellectual brain power of PTI.



overall upgrading of the system will take shape with alot more effort, awareness among people be a key factor too. lets see.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


>



Here another source is posting the news too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/econom...nglish-medium-schools-khyber.html#post4579619

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/econom...govt-schools-get-more-powers.html#post4579635

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/econom...govt-schools-get-more-powers.html#post4579635



what is the latest news on turning all schools into english medium in KPK?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> what is the latest news on turning all schools into english medium in KPK?



one medium from next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Daily Express News Story


----------



## Edevelop

*Tender for procurement of 7,500 new transformers has been floated: Khawaja Asif*

ISALAMABAD, (SANA): Minister for Water and Power Khawaja Muhammad Asif informed the house that tender for procurement of 7,500 new transformers has been floated that would help mitigate problems of the people vis-à-vis burning of transformers.

Responding to a point of order raised by Sher Akbar, he said in the past substandard transformers were procured but now three companies involved in the practice have been de-registered.

*The Minister said a new workshop is being set up in KPK to ensure expeditious repair of faulty transformers.*

Khawaja Asif said there were serious issues of recoveries in KPK. He said today people are protest in Bannu but 95% and 97% of consumers of two feeders there are not pay their bills. He said recovery teams being sent are being kidnapped.

The Minister said the KPK Government is cooperating with the Federal Government and police teams are now accompanying the recovery teams.

Tender for procurement of 7,500 new*transformers*has been floated: Khawaja Asif


----------



## Leader

KPK Minister Yousaf Ayub & Advisor to CM for Prisons, Malik Qasim visited the Central #Jail, Peshawar and directed to expedite works in it

Radio Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

Leader said:


> one medium from next year.



Which medium would that be?


----------



## darkinsky

Leader said:


> one medium from next year.



the most important issue at hand for PTI in KPK is the security, nobody cares about what you do and stuff like this wont even count

the security issue should be among the top prioty for PTI here, and they need a foresighted security plan in order to stop the terrorist activities

and seems like after 50 days PTI hasnt come up with anything

if you guys feel like cheated because PMLN hasnt stepped up to stop drone attacks then its the right time to leave the KPK government and work on your intra party management system

because if you fail badly in first year then its a doom for PTI believe me


----------



## Leader

RangerPK said:


> Which medium would that be?



mother tongue till middle class, and then English.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

darkinsky said:


> the most important issue at hand for PTI in KPK is the security, nobody cares about what you do and stuff like this wont even count
> 
> the security issue should be among the top prioty for PTI here, and they need a foresighted security plan in order to stop the terrorist activities
> 
> and seems like after 50 days PTI hasnt come up with anything
> 
> if you guys feel like cheated because PMLN hasnt stepped up to stop drone attacks then its the right time to leave the KPK government and work on your intra party management system
> 
> because if you fail badly in first year then its a doom for PTI believe me


umran khan will tackle it.. all attacks came fromfederal area.. if u want to fix kpk.. we have to fix fata.. bcoz u also knw that is the base of the terrorist which dnt come under federal


----------



## darkinsky

jehanzeb.akhtar@********** said:


> umran khan will tackle it.. all attacks came fromfederal area.. if u want to fix kpk.. we have to fix fata.. bcoz u also knw that is the base of the terrorist which dnt come under federal



no excuses for incompetence, its your duty to pay attention to intelligence reports and act on it

karachi also faces the terrorists coming from KPK but there is no excuse for incompetency


----------



## Jzaib

darkinsky said:


> no excuses for incompetence, its your duty to pay attention to intelligence reports and act on it
> 
> karachi also faces the terrorists coming from KPK but there is no excuse forincompetency


in own party 
well mqm is different issue they themsekf involved in terrorism.. my international and nation court have decleared them terrorist and believe the hav terrorists wings... PTi dont have any such thing.. im with u on that we should blame other for our weakness.. but fata is still the problem.. it shoukd be fixed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

jehanzeb.akhtar@********** said:


> in own party
> well mqm is different issue they themsekf involved in terrorism.. my international and nation court have decleared them terrorist and believe the hav terrorists wings... PTi dont have any such thing.. im with u on that we should blame other for our weakness.. but fata is still the problem.. it shoukd be fixed



if MQM is involved then they should be prosecuted its not like anybody is protecting MQM because MQM itself has no authority on law and order situations but PTI has

but all the major arrests and terror attacks only link to two groups, lyari gangs and KPK talibans

visit this thread

http://www.defence.pk/forums/social...chi-2013-2018-news-updates-2.html#post4588251


----------



## chauvunist

darkinsky said:


> no excuses for incompetence, its your duty to pay attention to intelligence reports and act on it
> 
> karachi also faces the terrorists coming from KPK but there is no excuse for incompetency



Oh bhai You had been in Govt for till now and you still have Governership of sindh during which more 20,000 boree bhand corpses were and still is a common finding in the streets of Karachi...what did you do to stop it,????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

chauvunist said:


> Oh bhai You had been in Govt for till now and you still have Governership of sindh during which more 20,000 boree bhand corpses were and still is a common finding in the streets of Karachi...what did you do to stop it,????



governor has little to no authority he is a rubber stamp guy

governor is only useful when there is governor rule in the province

MQM was in the government and it never had any ministry related to law and order


----------



## Doctor09

chauvunist said:


> Oh bhai You had been in Govt for till now and you still have Governership of sindh during which more 20,000 boree bhand corpses were and still is a common finding in the streets of Karachi...what did you do to stop it,????


now he will have 1000 excuses to defend his beloved party ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Doctor09 said:


> now he will have 1000 excuses to defend his beloved party ....



there is no excuse for incompetence


----------



## Doctor09

People are saying that DI khan jail attack is a KPK Govt. failure but i think its totally wrong . it is a failure of security agencies as it is their duty to defend . when they have info about attack and they held a meeting 1 or 2 days back then why did not they enforce more security ? 
CM KPK can not go their and defend it is a police who should take responsibility .
I am glad that these irresponsible and coward policemen are suspended



darkinsky said:


> there is no excuse for incompetence



you had one in post #1174


----------



## darkinsky

Doctor09 said:


> People are saying that DI khan jail attack is a KPK Govt. failure but i think its totally wrong . it is a failure of security agencies as it is their duty to defend . when they have info about attack and they held a meeting 1 or 2 days back then why did not they enforce more security ?
> CM KPK can not go their and defend it is a police who should take responsibility .
> I am glad that these irresponsible and coward policemen are suspended



lololol

why didnt you suspend your interior minister for incompetency? police and other law enforcements come under his umbrella right?

second if KPK had authority to remove even the army from swat then how cant they control their law enforcement agencies?

this is lame excuse as i said, there is no excuse for incompetence

further elaborated by immy himself


----------



## Doctor09

darkinsky said:


> lololol
> 
> why didnt you suspend your interior minister for incompetency? police and other law enforcements come under his umbrella right?
> 
> second if KPK had authority to remove even the army from swat then how cant they control their law enforcement agencies?
> 
> this is lame excuse as i said, there is no excuse for incompetence
> 
> further elaborated by immy himself



If police is hiding in manholes and gutters then its not the fault of interior minister , he cant not pull them out from gutters and ask them to fight


----------



## chauvunist

darkinsky said:


> governor has little to no authority he is a rubber stamp guy
> 
> governor is only useful when there is governor rule in the province
> 
> MQM was in the government and it never had any ministry related to law and order



You were in the both Federal and Provincial Govt with a good Mandate,Wasn't that sufficient enough to stop the problem except that you made it worse?????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

chauvunist said:


> You were in the both Federal and Provincial Govt with a good Mandate,Wasn't that sufficient enough to stop the problem except that you made it worse?????



well if you knew we had the overseas pakistani ministry and shipping ministry in federal, and the ministries in sindh province are as follows

*Health, Industries and Commerce, Information Technology, Environment and Alternate Energy, Sports, Youth Affairs, Rural Development, Public Health Engineering, Auqaf, Bureau of Supply and Prices, and Human Rights*


----------



## darkinsky

Doctor09 said:


> If police is hiding in manholes and gutters then its not the fault of interior minister , he cant not pull them out from gutters and ask them to fight



if he is unable to control the police he should resign bro, he should resign


----------



## Leader

Info minister Shaukat Yusafzai removed, Shah Farman is the new Information Minister KPK


----------



## SBD-3

darkinsky said:


> if he is unable to control the police he should resign bro, he should resign


Tum logon nay to roshan misalain kaim kee thee na. Busy in in-out motion in government like a ****

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...-enhance-security-prisons-kp.html#post4591743


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> Info minister Shaukat Yusafzai removed, Shah Farman is the new Information Minister KPK



Yusufzai is also health minister right?

BTW, any particular reason for this?



Leader said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...-enhance-security-prisons-kp.html#post4591743



The previous govt also released 32 crore.

This govt should keep an eye where the money goes as well, got to ensure this money does not go into personal pockets.

*Kindly maintain a healthy standard of language. Especially in political threads.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> Yusufzai is also health minister right?
> 
> BTW, any particular reason for this?
> 
> 
> 
> The previous govt also released 32 crore.
> 
> This govt should keep an eye where the money goes as well, got to ensure this money does not go into personal pockets.



This is all I know for now.


----------



## SBD-3

Signs of Pashtun Nationalism rising in PTI. I can remember the anti-punjab campaign on the facebook by PTI social media cells right after the election day. Looks like its yielding results. Whatever you sow, shall you reap.


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> Signs of Pashtun Nationalism rising in PTI. I can remember the anti-punjab campaign on the facebook by PTI social media cells right after the election day. Looks like its yielding results. Whatever you sow, shall you reap.



How does this show provincialism in PTI? The issue was made by a secretary, and secretaries are not party members.

And Imran Khan said right, no need to be a smart a$$, do your work with team work and with dedication.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

the newest naya pakistan development

floods in KPK


----------



## cleverrider

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

The Amount of trolling this guy has done is unbelievable and he is not getting banned? always off topic posts! Very annoying! its like you got a Kid on the table that you dont wanna talk to & not paying any attention to, off he goes start screaming in this case posts everywhere.

@ topic i have heard recently patrolling was done by Taloobs in hayatabad? how true is this?
@AstanoshKhan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

darkinsky said:


> the newest naya pakistan development
> 
> floods in KPK



What floods in KP have to do with Naya Pakistan? Anti-PTI paranoia at its best?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

darkinsky said:


> the newest naya pakistan development
> 
> floods in KPK



Bhai jaan aap Karachi main dekho jahan swimming pool banay huay hain!


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/268818-imran-visits-peshawar-chairs-high-level-meetings.html


----------



## chauvunist

nuclearpak said:


> Bhai jaan aap Karachi main dekho jahan swimming pool banay huay hain!



And guess who are Ruling karachi(Rather Hostaged) for the past 30 years...


----------



## Side-Winder

Shocked to see a mature member like hasnain favors 'PML N'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

ANP on the move to exploit anti-punjab sentiment against IK.


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/268864-talent-hunt-khyber-pakhtunkhwa.html#post4596590

be ready cricketers, its your chance...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

hasnain0099 said:


> ANP on the move to exploit anti-punjab sentiment against IK.



KPK is being controlled from Lahore, imran should have become CM himself but it seems he was not giving up his precious rawalpindi seat

very low standard thinking by immy

thanks to KPK who made PTI atleast achieve something but immy wasnt grateful enough to serve the people of KPK


----------



## darkinsky

chauvunist said:


> Talking by a person whose party is controlled by a Drunken Terrorist British National...



open another thread, dont spew useless garbage, we are all discussing KPK and PTI the ruling party here


----------



## Jazzbot

KPK approves education reforms package


PESHAWAR - The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government approved a wide ranging education reforms package aimed to provide each and every child quality education at par with any developed country or standard private sector education institutions in the country.

This approval was given during a briefing of the Working Group on Education Sector Reforms. The recommendations of the Group were presented before the Chief Minister of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Parvez Khattak. PTI Chairman Imran Khan, Provincial Ministers Mohammad Atif, Shahram Khan Tarakai, Habibur Rehman, Shaukat Ali Yousafzai, MPAs Miraj Hamayun Khan, Mushtaq Ghani, PTI leader Jahangir Khan Tarin, MNA Dr Azhar Khan Jadon, Chief Secretary Mohammad Shahzad Arbab, Secretary Education Judat Ayaz were also present on the occasion.

The chairman PTI on this occasion stressed the need for bringing each and every child of the province to school regretting that despite all claims and promises we still have over three million children out of our schools coupled with high rate of dropouts. Therefore, he said, "we must launch a comprehensive and effective campaign to admit these children into schools whichever way possible."

The recommendations of the Group included viable and practicable proposals for provision of quality education in public sector education institutions, performance-based recognition, peaceful working conditions and environments for the teachers, teachers training, medium of instructions, quality text books and effective curricula, the establishment of an independent education commission, an independent and transparent monitoring system where no proxies can be used as modern technology like tablets and smart phones will be utilized. It provides for filling up all vacant posts of teachers purely on merit and transparent manner, quality assessment, revamping curricula, text books, text book boards, addressing the problems of private sector educationists, management and governance of schools.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

If anyone read today's diesel statement in newspaper? It is full of hypocrisy

According to diesel, they are ready to give sometime to PML-N because it is settling in, while PTI is a Yahoodi lobby and they haven't done anything in 60 days. 

Double standards by a mullah 

Ullu ka pathaa, ek number ka munafiq hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

http://e.dunya.com.pk/detail.php?date=2013-08-05&edition=ISL&id=520002_91449084

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

mafiya said:


> If anyone read today's diesel statement in newspaper? It is full of hypocrisy
> 
> According to diesel, they are ready to give sometime to PML-N because it is settling in, while PTI is a Yahoodi lobby and they haven't done anything in 60 days.
> 
> Double standards by a mullah
> 
> Ullu ka pathaa, ek number ka munafiq hai



O yar sharam kar, you still watch this guys statements?

He is a haram khor of the the number one type.

And when Saleem Safi asked him that does he have any proof, the fat p!g replied, mera zameer mutmain hai!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

*Assembly notes: 66 days in power but no promised change in sight*
PESHAWAR: 
Chief Minister (CM) Pervez Khattak has turned out to be the most regular chief executive at provincial assembly sessions.

The K-P Assembly has so far held three sessions including Monday&#8217;s sitting and Khattak has only missed a few. On Monday, the assembly had a brief session to pass a resolution on using the assembly hall for presidential polling and Khattak was present then too.

Interestingly, in addition to attending assembly proceedings regularly, the CM never leaves an opportunity to address the house.

Some Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) critics attribute Khattak&#8217;s zeal to his relative inexperience, while others attribute it to the lack of an outspoken information minister like the previous government&#8217;s Mian Iftikhar Hussain.

The CM on Monday spoke at length on the house floor and took on the opposition benches for what he termed a &#8216;media campaign&#8217; against his government aimed at showing that the PTI had failed to deliver anything during its 60-day rule in the province.

Khattak asked the lawmakers to wait till August 30 to see what his government does in 90 days. &#8220;I have no right to be in the government if I cannot deliver,&#8221; he stated, criticising his predecessors for their performance.

However, the echo of Khattak&#8217;s riveting speech had not died down when the Taliban struck the DI Khan Central Jail late Monday night and escaped with 248 prisoners, including high-profile militants.

The CM&#8217;s first reaction the next day was to deny the K-P government&#8217;s responsibility and to pin the blame on the intelligence agencies and the federal government. It turned out, however, that the provincial government had been forewarned about the attack by intelligence agencies.

The provincial government has repeatedly brushed responsibility of various important issues, be it the power crisis or law and order. Regarding the DI Khan jailbreak, CM Khattak said the federal government should have contacted the provincial government about it, yet it had not.

It can be argued that in light of the attack, instead of complaining, the provincial government could have contacted the centre itself and asked for its help.

The dilemma for PTI in K-P is in fact that the promises it made during the course of its election campaign will haunt it in the long run. Once the party assumed power, it realised it cannot make problems disappear in a given period. On the other hand, a determined opposition has no intentions of letting the PTI-led coalition government have some breathing space.

The opposition will chase the government with questions about putting an end to drone strikes, closing off Nato supplies, tackling the energy crisis, ending corruption, creation of a uniform education system and bettering healthcare. Given the government&#8217;s attitude, it is very likely to face a tough time at the hands of a strong opposition.

Keeping in view that little progress has been made in the PTI government&#8217;s 66-day rule, it would be unwise to expect any concrete developments in the 30 days of August.

The 90 days to bring change rhetoric will remain attached to the provincial government and prove to be a strong weapon for the opposition to criticise PTI&#8217;s performance in the days to come.
Published in The Express Tribune, August 5th, 2013.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

mafiya said:


> If anyone read today's diesel statement in newspaper? It is full of hypocrisy
> 
> According to diesel, they are ready to give sometime to PML-N because it is settling in, while PTI is a Yahoodi lobby and they haven't done anything in 60 days.
> 
> Double standards by a mullah
> 
> Ullu ka pathaa, ek number ka munafiq hai



who is diesel ?


----------



## SBD-3

More ANPish politics from JUI-F


----------



## Leader

*Fazlur Rehman not letting PTI negotiate with Taliban: Pervez Khattak*

Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak alleged on Monday that Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam-Fazl (JUI-F) chief Fazlur Rehman was trying to spread misconceptions about Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) Chairman Imran Khan.
Talking to the press in Nowshera, Khattak said, &#8220;Imran Khan is working hard to restore peace in the region and to end foreign influence.&#8221;
Khattak said that by calling Imran a Jewish agent, Rehman was trying to instigate the Taliban against PTI so that it will make peace talks between them difficult.
&#8220;Fazlur Rehman wants turmoil and militancy to prevail in the region,&#8221; said Khattak, adding that it was up to the nation to decide who is the Jewish agent.
Khattak said that JUI-F chief had become a political figure instead of being a religious one and asserted that PTI will never let him come in power in K-P.
He further said that Awami National Party (ANP) and Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) were also trying to instigate hatred against PTI.
Fazlur Rehman not letting PTI negotiate with Taliban: Pervez Khattak &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Oh great, so now the court is equating interest rates in bank to absence of government?

Sometimes I think the judges have gone mad and power hungry.

Chiej Justice wants to control taxes, gas and oil prices, custom duty, law and order, loadshedding, policies, chairmen of organizations...apnay kaam say kaam rakho.

2 months and the court wants the government to go and finish interest.


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> Oh great, so now the court is equating interest rates in bank to absence of government?
> 
> Sometimes I think the judges have gone mad and power hungry.
> 
> Chiej Justice wants to control taxes, gas and oil prices, custom duty, law and order, loadshedding, policies, chairmen of organizations...apnay kaam say kaam rakho.
> 
> 2 months and the court wants the government to go and finish interest.



thats probably a desperate attempt from higher court judge to come into notice of Supreme court judges or the other political party for after retirement job ....


----------



## Leader

Army troops deployed at Central Jail Peshawar, which holds Dr Shakil Afridi and other high profile Taliban inmates #Pakistan #KPK #PTI
@nuclearpak @Jazzbot @AstanoshKhan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

ECP can't organize Local Bodies elections in Sept, 2013 because no provincial govt. except KPK have made constitutional amendments which are necessary to conduct these elections.

So where are my those friends who were saying PTI isn't doing any work in KPK, its completely failed and PTI isn't fulfilling its promises?? 
@Leader @nuclearpak @mafiya @chauvunist @pkuser2k12 @balixd

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pkuser2k12

*&#1590;&#1605;&#1606;&#1740; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1548;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1588;&#1606; &#1705;&#1605;&#1740;&#1588;&#1606; &#1606;&#1746; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580; &#1578;&#1593;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1606;&#1729; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1580;&#1608;&#1740;&#1586; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1583; &#1705;&#1585; &#1583;&#1740;​*




&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1570;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;(&#1583;&#1606;&#1740;&#1575; &#1606;&#1740;&#1608;&#1586&#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1588;&#1606; &#1705;&#1605;&#1740;&#1588;&#1606; &#1606;&#1746; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606;&#1740; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580; &#1578;&#1593;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1606;&#1729; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1580;&#1608;&#1740;&#1586; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1583; &#1705;&#1585; &#1583;&#1740;&#1748; &#1593;&#1587;&#1705;&#1585;&#1740; &#1581;&#1705;&#1575;&#1605; &#1606;&#1746; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580; &#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1593;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740;&#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1588;&#1606; &#1705;&#1605;&#1740;&#1588;&#1606; &#1587;&#1746; &#1662;&#1608;&#1604;&#1606;&#1711; &#1587;&#1705;&#1740;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1711; &#1604;&#1740;&#1748;

&#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1740;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1587; &#1581;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1722; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606;&#1740; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1705;&#1740;&#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1588;&#1606; &#1705;&#1605;&#1740;&#1588;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1740;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1580; &#1662;&#1585; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748; &#1593;&#1587;&#1705;&#1585;&#1740; &#1581;&#1705;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1740;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578;&#1726; &#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1588;&#1606; &#1705;&#1605;&#1740;&#1588;&#1606; &#1606;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740;&#1587; &#1575;&#1711;&#1587;&#1578; &#1705;&#1608; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587; &#1578;&#1585;&#1740;&#1606; &#1662;&#1608;&#1604;&#1606;&#1711; &#1575;&#1587;&#1657;&#1740;&#1588;&#1606;&#1586; &#1662;&#1585; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580; &#1578;&#1593;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1583;&#1585;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578; &#1705;&#1740; &#1580;&#1587; &#1662;&#1585;&#1593;&#1587;&#1705;&#1585;&#1740; &#1581;&#1705;&#1575;&#1605; &#1606;&#1746; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1588;&#1606; &#1705;&#1605;&#1740;&#1588;&#1606; &#1587;&#1746; &#1581;&#1578;&#1605;&#1740; &#1662;&#1608;&#1604;&#1606;&#1711; &#1587;&#1705;&#1740;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1711; &#1604;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; &#1578;&#1575;&#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1575;&#1586;&#1729; &#1604;&#1711;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575; &#1587;&#1705;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606;&#1740; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1578;&#1606;&#1746; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580;&#1740; &#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1593;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1590;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578; &#1729;&#1608; &#1711;&#1740;&#1748; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1588;&#1606; &#1705;&#1605;&#1740;&#1588;&#1606; &#1581;&#1705;&#1575;&#1605; &#1606;&#1746; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1583;&#1608; &#1587;&#1746; &#1578;&#1740;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1586; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1740;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1587; &#1581;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1662;&#1608;&#1604;&#1606;&#1711; &#1575;&#1587;&#1705;&#1740;&#1605; &#1578;&#1740;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585; &#1604;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746; &#1711;&#1740;&#1748;&#1590;&#1605;&#1606;&#1740; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1605;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1746; &#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1580;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1606;&#1746; &#1662;&#1608;&#1604;&#1606;&#1711; &#1587;&#1657;&#1740;&#1588;&#1606;&#1586; &#1662;&#1585; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580; &#1578;&#1593;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1606;&#1729; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1580;&#1608;&#1740;&#1586; &#1583;&#1746; &#1583;&#1740; &#1548;&#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1705;&#1740; &#1606;&#1605;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606;&#1583;&#1711;&#1740; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1746; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1740; &#1575;&#1601;&#1587;&#1585; &#1606;&#1746; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1740;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1605;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1602;&#1740;&#1575;&#1605; &#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1584;&#1605;&#1729; &#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580; &#1578;&#1593;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1705;&#1740;&#1574;&#1746; &#1576;&#1594;&#1740;&#1585; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1575;&#1605;&#1606; &#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1608; &#1740;&#1602;&#1740;&#1606;&#1740; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1587;&#1705;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1548; &#1605;&#1711;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1588;&#1606; &#1705;&#1605;&#1740;&#1588;&#1606; &#1606;&#1746; &#1578;&#1580;&#1608;&#1740;&#1586; &#1585;&#1583; &#1705;&#1585;&#1578;&#1746; &#1729;&#1608;&#1574;&#1746; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1740;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1583;&#1608;&#1587;&#1585;&#1746; &#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1705;&#1746; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587; &#1578;&#1585;&#1740;&#1606; &#1662;&#1608;&#1604;&#1606;&#1711; &#1575;&#1587;&#1657;&#1740;&#1588;&#1606;&#1586; &#1662;&#1585; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580; &#1578;&#1593;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1729;&#1608; &#1711;&#1740;&#1748;&#1587;&#1740;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1588;&#1608;&#1722; &#1587;&#1746; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606;&#1740; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1705;&#1746; &#1662;&#1608;&#1604;&#1606;&#1711; &#1575;&#1587;&#1657;&#1740;&#1588;&#1606;&#1586; &#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1579;&#1585; &#1729;&#1608;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1582;&#1583;&#1588;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1662;&#1740;&#1588; &#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1588;&#1606; &#1705;&#1605;&#1740;&#1588;&#1606; &#1606;&#1746; &#1585;&#1740;&#1657;&#1585;&#1606;&#1606;&#1711; &#1575;&#1601;&#1587;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1587;&#1746; &#1585;&#1662;&#1608;&#1585;&#1657; &#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1705;&#1585;&#1604;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; &#1748; &#1585;&#1662;&#1608;&#1585;&#1657; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1579;&#1585; &#1729;&#1608;&#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1746; &#1662;&#1608;&#1604;&#1606;&#1711; &#1587;&#1657;&#1740;&#1588;&#1606;&#1586; &#1705;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1574;&#1586;&#1729; &#1604;&#1740;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1662;&#1608;&#1604;&#1606;&#1711; &#1575;&#1587;&#1705;&#1740;&#1605; &#1578;&#1576;&#1583;&#1740;&#1604; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1740;&#1575; &#1606;&#1729; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1601;&#1740;&#1589;&#1604;&#1729; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746; &#1711;&#1575;

*SOURCE:

DUNYA NEWS*

http://dunya.com.pk/index.php/dunya-headline/186790_1#.UgFqjG1YWAU
*

pmln dont even want army in by elections and what would they have got if army was on spot in general elections

DIL MAYN CHOR HAY AUR KOI BAAT NAE*







*&#1662;&#1740;&#1662;&#1604;&#1586;&#1662;&#1575;&#1585;&#1657;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606;&#1740; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580; &#1705;&#1740; &#1606;&#1711;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1729;*







&#1604;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1585; (&#1583;&#1606;&#1740;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740;&#1608;&#1586&#1662;&#1740;&#1662;&#1604;&#1586;&#1662;&#1575;&#1585;&#1657;&#1740; &#1606;&#1746; &#1604;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1585; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1670;&#1575;&#1585; &#1581;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1722; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606;&#1740; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580; &#1705;&#1740; &#1606;&#1711;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1729; &#1705;&#1585; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1548;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1588;&#1606; &#1705;&#1605;&#1740;&#1588;&#1606; &#1587;&#1746; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585; &#1575;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1588;&#1585;&#1740;&#1601; &#1548;&#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1648;&#1740; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1588;&#1729;&#1576;&#1575;&#1586; &#1588;&#1585;&#1740;&#1601; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1587;&#1605;&#1740;&#1578; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711;&#1740; &#1575;&#1585;&#1705;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1588;&#1606; &#1605;&#1729;&#1605; &#1670;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1662;&#1585; &#1662;&#1575;&#1576;&#1606;&#1583;&#1740; &#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1583;&#1585;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578; &#1705;&#1585; &#1583;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;

&#1604;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1585; &#1662;&#1585;&#1740;&#1587; &#1705;&#1604;&#1576; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1662;&#1740;&#1662;&#1604;&#1586;&#1662;&#1575;&#1585;&#1657;&#1740; &#1604;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1593;&#1729;&#1583;&#1740;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576;&#1740; &#1575;&#1605;&#1740;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1705;&#1729; &#1662;&#1585;&#1740;&#1587; &#1705;&#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587; &#1587;&#1746; &#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1576; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1589;&#1575;&#1601; &#1588;&#1601;&#1575;&#1601; &#1705;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1578;&#1608; &#1705;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1578;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; &#1605;&#1711;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1588;&#1606; &#1705;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576; &#1588;&#1601;&#1575;&#1601; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1729;&#1608;&#1578;&#1575;&#1748;&#1672;&#1740; &#1587;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608; &#1604;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1575; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1729; &#1576;&#1591;&#1608; &#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1588;&#1606; &#1705;&#1605;&#1740;&#1588;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1662;&#1740;&#1662;&#1604;&#1586;&#1662;&#1575;&#1585;&#1657;&#1740; &#1705;&#1608;&#1602;&#1576;&#1608;&#1604; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1729;&#1746; &#1748; &#1662;&#1740;&#1662;&#1604;&#1586;&#1662;&#1575;&#1585;&#1657;&#1740; &#1604;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1605; &#1589;&#1583;&#1585;&#1586;&#1575;&#1729;&#1583; &#1584;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1580;&#1606;&#1585;&#1604; &#1587;&#1740;&#1705;&#1585;&#1657;&#1585;&#1740; &#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1588;&#1593;&#1585; &#1606;&#1579;&#1575;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1729; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740;&#1587; &#1575;&#1711;&#1587;&#1578; &#1705;&#1746; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606;&#1740; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580; &#1705;&#1740; &#1606;&#1711;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746; &#1580;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740;&#1722; &#1748;&#1587;&#1740; &#1587;&#1740; &#1662;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608; &#1604;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1585; &#1670;&#1608;&#1729;&#1583;&#1585;&#1740; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1588;&#1601;&#1740;&#1602; &#1580;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1576;&#1726;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606;&#1740; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576; &#1604;&#1681; &#1585;&#1729;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576; &#1578;&#1705; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1740;&#1587; &#1672;&#1740; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746; &#1748; 

*SOURCE:

DUNYA NEWS*

http://dunya.com.pk/index.php/dunya-headline/186789_1#.UgFtfW1YWAU

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkuser2k12

Jazzbot said:


> ECP can't organize Local Bodies elections in Sept, 2013 because no provincial govt. except KPK have made constitutional amendments which are necessary to conduct these elections.
> 
> So where are my those friends who were saying PTI isn't doing any work in KPK, its completely failed and PTI isn't fulfilling its promises??
> @Leader @nuclearpak @mafiya @chauvunist @pkuser2k12 @balixd



INSHALLAH free and fair election karwanay mayn kamiyab ho jaen gi PTI .acha ho ga agar sab say pehlay kpk mayn LB election ho jaen ta k pata chaley kis kay niyat mayn khot tha aur kis kay nahe.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jazzbot

pkuser2k12 said:


> *&#1590;&#1605;&#1606;&#1740; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1548;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1588;&#1606; &#1705;&#1605;&#1740;&#1588;&#1606; &#1606;&#1746; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580; &#1578;&#1593;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1606;&#1729; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1580;&#1608;&#1740;&#1586; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1583; &#1705;&#1585; &#1583;&#1740;​*



BTW this doesn't belong in KPK News & Update thread..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

@darkinsky @Tameem

Oye @Tameem @AdeelFaheem patwaario, kaha hai tmharay shahbaz sharif aur us ki simple majority in Punjab which can't even formulate local bodies law? Mujra kar rahy thay kaya last two months balkay last 5 years sai ?

@hasnain0099 sahab, why was Punjab government is sleeping from last 5 years and even after forming a majority in Punjab assembly, they are unable to enact laws necessary for local government since last two months, while he has time to visit china ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

why cant we all have proper discussion in this dedicated thread its not like its an MQM thread

http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...rnment-system-news-updates-2.html#post4606802

all inputs will be appreciated

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

darkinsky said:


> why cant we all have proper discussion in this dedicated thread its not like its an MQM thread
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...rnment-system-news-updates-2.html#post4606802
> 
> all inputs will be appreciated



Didn't know we had a dedicated thread for this, however thanks. I've posted it there..


----------



## Jazzbot

mafiya said:


> @darkinsky @Tameem
> 
> Oye @Tameem @AdeelFaheem patwaario, kaha hai tmharay shahbaz sharif aur us ki simple majority in Punjab which can't even formulate local bodies law? Mujra kar rahy thay kaya last two months balkay last 5 years sai ?
> 
> @hasnain0099 sahab, why was Punjab government is sleeping from last 5 years and even after forming a majority in Punjab assembly, they are unable to enact laws necessary for local government since last two months, while he has time to visit china ?



Lets make them taste their own medicine.. Punjab is affected by floods and warnings have been issued for an attack on jails in Lahore.. Lahore is on red alert and Showbaz is visiting UK for medical checkup.. Chalo shabash, jis trha IK ko bura bhala kaha tha, shuru ho jao khudi showbaz ke baray main..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MM_Haider

Jazzbot said:


> BTW this doesn't belong in KPK News & Update thread..




it belongs as ONLY KPK is ready for elections while other parties and provinces have to do home work... only PTI ios prepared.. PMLN is producing only electable MPAs and MNAs... no grass root democracy...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SBD-3

mafiya said:


> @hasnain0099 sahab, why was Punjab government is sleeping from last 5 years and even after forming a majority in Punjab assembly, they are unable to enact laws necessary for local government since last two months, while he has time to visit china ?


Well had they been sleeping in Punjab for last 5 years, they would not have been different from PPP in the elections. The stark reality of local body system is that while it devolved the power and funding, the performance of government was localized to nazims and naib nazims. Even today, the PML-Q is only credited for their mega projects like 1122, city wardens and cardio centre rather than the performance of local nazims during their tenure. Secondly micro development is unsustainable and often has lesser collective utility. While paving of local streets may help a certain locality but paving of a main road (which is not possible under the local system) helps many more. Plus more people enter the chain of funds deployment means more chances of corruption as well. Anyhow, the system suits those areas where communities are highly concentrated (e.g. Karachi,Hyderabad etc) so that the localized spending upon a certain community or area yields more political benefits than where the communities don't exist or are highly scattered

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

hasnain0099 said:


> Well had they been sleeping in Punjab for last 5 years, they would not have been different from PPP in the elections. The stark reality of local body system is that while it devolved the power and funding, the performance of government was localized to nazims and naib nazims. Even today, the PML-Q is only credited for their mega projects like 1122, city wardens and cardio centre rather than the performance of local nazims during their tenure. Secondly micro development is unsustainable and often has lesser collective utility. While paving of local streets may help a certain locality but paving of a main road (which is not possible under the local system) helps many more. Plus more people enter the chain of funds deployment means more chances of corruption as well. Anyhow, the system suits those areas where communities are highly concentrated (e.g. Karachi,Hyderabad etc) so that the localized spending upon a certain community or area yields more political benefits than where the communities don't exist or are highly scattered



the very essense of democracy is the local body system and the nazims, so when any party like PPP and PMLN appear democratic, then its their duty to support such systems

the truth is both of them are scared of empowering the common people, thats the point where they start losing, just like PMLQ lost, but PMLN and PPP both managed to maintain their strong holds despite being ruthless and undemocratic

in feudal pakistan you dont teach people to be free, you teach them to be captives and thats who you win in a feudal pakistan

its all in the pakistani mind set to be enslaved

rescue service 1122 is an idea of a welfare system, metro bus is not, rapid industrialisation in the shape of sundar industrial estate is the meaning of prosperity and not kalima chawk underpass

similarly making of an IT tower is one step towards the future of digital world then i dunno what else, canal road maybe?

making punjab electrified is more important than making roads and more roads

planning the underground for lahore city is forsightedness then making an ill planned metro bus

padha likha punjab is more important and visionary than danish schools

it shows how PMLN lacks vision

the duty of CM is to ensure visionary law making and visionary projects for the welfare of the province and not making roads which is the duty of mayors like mustafa kamal 

you had the best CM in Pakistan and we had the best mayor and we all had the best president 

undisputed


----------



## SBD-3

darkinsky said:


> the very essense of democracy is the local body system and the nazims, so when any party like PPP and PMLN appear democratic, then its their duty to support such systems
> 
> the truth is both of them are scared of empowering the common people, thats the point where they start losing, just like PMLQ lost, but PMLN and PPP both managed to maintain their strong holds despite being ruthless and undemocratic
> 
> in feudal pakistan you dont teach people to be free, you teach them to be captives and thats who you win in a feudal pakistan
> 
> its all in the pakistani mind set to be enslaved


Why does MQM support it? because it serves their purpose well.


----------



## darkinsky

hasnain0099 said:


> Why does MQM support it? because it serves their purpose well.



thats why i support MQM infact


----------



## darkinsky

even in the socialist democratic countries like china, iran you see local body system

and thats how the modern world works, one bitter pill to be swallowed by shahbaz

you dont see the president mehmod ahmadinijad or tayeb erdogun making metro bus for their respective cities, the leaders are visionary, they dont talk about pathetic metro bus, but they talk about securities, economies, investments, social issues, media, welfare etc

thats the job for the mayors, lower levels and not PMs, CMs

they dont go around making metro buses

they are degrading their posts by doing such pity jobs

its like a mechanic job for an educated engineer


----------



## SBD-3

darkinsky said:


> thats why i support MQM infact


People like you support MQM in any case.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

hasnain0099 said:


> People like you support MQM in any case.....



i hated MQM before believe me, you can dig out older post, as old as 2010

and i supported PTI at one point, but i ceased my support seeing feudal lords getting in there and ideological people getting kicked out like mairaj khan and many others like him

but lets not make this thread about MQM, the argument is the local body system and not MQM


----------



## SBD-3

darkinsky said:


> i hated MQM before believe me, you can dig out older post, as old as 2010
> 
> and i supported PTI at one point, but i ceased my support seeing feudal lords getting in there and ideological people getting kicked out like mairaj khan and many others like him
> 
> but lets not make this thread about MQM, the argument is the local body system and not MQM



Yeah, I have been a member of this forum for about 5 years now. I have a fair memory of many members over time.


----------



## darkinsky

peshawar ban gya naya pakistan


----------



## AstanoshKhan

darkinsky said:


> peshawar ban gya naya pakistan



PTI is only there for 2-months... you cannot build the structure of your 5-marla home in that much time how could you devise and implement sewerage system of a 1000s year old city? I'm sure many developments is going to take place in KPK and in Peshawar specifically but what about Karachi? MQM has been there for over 15-years now, what the heck happened there? Stop being a schmuck all the time... let sanity prevails sometimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky

AstanoshKhan said:


> PTI is only there for 2-months... you cannot build the structure of your 5-marla home in that much time how could you devise and implement sewerage system of a 1000s year old city? I'm sure many developments is going to take place in KPK and in Peshawar specifically but what about Karachi? MQM has been there for over 15-years now, what the heck happened there? Stop being a schmuck all the time... let sanity prevails sometimes.



but dear you talked about eliminating corruption in 90 days but you cant even clean the drain system of a small town city peshawar after having entire KPK govt at your disposal? and you talk about revolution?? unlike karachi which is the fifth biggest city in the world

was there an contengency plan for KPK floods? in karachi we used to have a disaster management cell in our local government?

and yuor allies already had their government for five years, they didnt do anything to improve 1000s of yrs old drain system of peshawar 

and how was MQM there for fifteen yrs dear?


----------



## darkinsky

Rain effected of Chitral are protesting aganist KPK Goverment






Where is KPK govt? People of Peshawar moved to safe ground from flooded areas






Recent Flooded Situation in KPK .... Tough Exam for PTI Government


----------



## darkinsky

protesting with weapons, where is PTI government? no law and order nothing?


----------



## Bratva

darkinsky said:


> peshawar ban gya naya pakistan



TM karachi sambhaalo. Mustafa kamal nai jo kiya wo sab nazar aa raha hai ab aur pichlay 5 saal mai jo kiya wo bhe nazar aa raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Are people really that stupid to think that a newly elected provincial government can get things right in 2/3 months? If that is what you expect, it's not IK you need, you need to call:






On a more serious note, the previous governments had 5 + years to sort out the PDMA, and DDMA... That infrastructure should have been in place, EWS, Flood defenses and disaster management framework. But yeah, i guess it's easier just to blame PTI.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky

With Love from KPK - Karachi: Truckload of weapons seized


----------



## AstanoshKhan

darkinsky said:


> but dear you talked about eliminating corruption in 90 days but you cant even clean the drain system of a small town city peshawar after having entire KPK govt at your disposal? and you talk about revolution?? unlike karachi which is the fifth biggest city in the world
> 
> was there an contengency plan for KPK floods? in karachi we used to have a disaster management cell in our local government?
> 
> and yuor allies already had their government for five years, they didnt do anything to improve 1000s of yrs old drain system of peshawar
> 
> and how was MQM there for fifteen yrs dear?




1. There was a contingency plan of the floods even the warnings were issued a month ago that Monsoon will hit us hard this time around too. People were vacated to safe places unlike the previous time. The rescue teams are already there, the Govt. too would help them reconstruct their houses and a more robust plan is being constructed to divert the flow of water from densely populated areas to plain grounds in the future.

2. Our allies doesn't have had the Govt. for 5-years... JI boycotted the 2008 elections so as Sherpao.

3. MQM is holding onto Karachi since 1997 and yet the floods has made a mess of the whole city where their leaders were rushing into Firebrigade buses/trucks to control the flood. 

P.S: When mother nature hits, even the most developed countries with most sophisticated technologies and blah blah cannot do much about it. The emphasise primarily be on saving precious lives. That's it. Stop nitpicking on petty issues and dragging KPK's Govt. into every misery the people have to face.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

AstanoshKhan said:


> 1. There was a contingency plan of the floods even the warnings were issued a month ago that Monsoon will hit us hard this time around too. People were vacated to safe places unlike the previous time. The rescue teams are already there, the Govt. too would help them reconstruct their houses and a more robust plan is being constructed to divert the flow of water from densely populated areas to plain grounds in the future.
> 
> 2. Our allies doesn't have had the Govt. for 5-years... JI boycotted the 2008 elections so as Sherpao.
> 
> 3. MQM is holding onto Karachi since 1997 and yet the floods has made a mess of the whole city where their leaders were rushing into Firebrigade buses/trucks to control the flood.
> 
> P.S: When mother nature hits, even the most developed countries with most sophisticated technologies and blah blah cannot do much about it. The emphasise primarily be on saving precious lives. That's it. Stop nitpicking on petty issues and dragging KPK's Govt. into every misery the people have to face.



who ruled KPK from 2002 till 2008? what did they do for peshawar drainage?



mafiya said:


> TM karachi sambhaalo. Mustafa kamal nai jo kiya wo sab nazar aa raha hai ab aur pichlay 5 saal mai jo kiya wo bhe nazar aa raha hai



pichle 5 saal humare paas nahi the PPP ke paas the, mustafa kamal LB system got dissolved in 2009

tum log aik town ko to sambhal nahi sakte talking about mega city is damn funny


----------



## RescueRanger

darkinsky said:


> With Love from KPK - Karachi: Truckload of weapons seized



Sindh Police kab sey itney effective ho gaye? Aur wo be Ramazan mey, a day before eid? Zaroor Bahi loag ney mukhbaree karey hain... Karo, Karo PTI ko badnam karo... Besides terrorist organisations do not need to smuggle ammunition, especially in manufacturing containers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

AstanoshKhan said:


> 3. MQM is holding onto Karachi since 1997 and yet the floods has made a mess of the whole city where their leaders were rushing into Firebrigade buses/trucks to control the flood.



but MQM never won from sindh unlike PTI



RescueRanger said:


> Sindh Police kab sey itney effective ho gaye? Aur wo be Ramazan mey, a day before eid? Zaroor Bahi loag ney mukhbaree karey hain... Karo, Karo PTI ko badnam karo... Besides terrorist organisations do not need to smuggle ammunition, especially in manufacturing containers.



the key word in sohrab goth


----------



## darkinsky

good things must be appreciated, PTI desperately needs one(appreciation)


----------



## AstanoshKhan

darkinsky said:


> but MQM never won from sindh unlike PTI
> 
> 
> 
> the key word in sohrab goth



...and Mustafa Kamal was there to lay eggs for Karachites.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

AstanoshKhan said:


> ...and Mustafa Kamal was there to lay eggs for Karachites.









Here he comes to save the day...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

AstanoshKhan said:


> ...and Mustafa Kamal was there to lay eggs for Karachites.



so when is peshawar getting this


----------



## RescueRanger

darkinsky said:


> so when is peshawar getting this



We would rather focus on healthcare and education, bridges and roads will not inspire a generation...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan

darkinsky said:


> so when is peshawar getting this



What the heck would I do with these shiny miny bridges and overheads if my life is not safe in that same city? The same goes for the Govt. of PTI in KPK... we don't need skyscrapers etc in our cities... we need basic human needs. Energy, security and justice... the rest would come automatically.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

@darkinsky

You mean fly overs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

AstanoshKhan said:


> What the heck would I do with these shiny miny bridges and overheads if my life is not safe in that same city? The same goes for the Govt. of PTI in KPK... we don't need skyscrapers etc in our cities... we need basic human needs. Energy, security and justice... the rest would come automatically.



kerne se hota he bethe rehne se kuch nahi hota


----------



## sur

darkinsky said:


> so when is peshawar getting this



You mean a flyover with colorful lights underneath??? That collapses *brand-new* killing people driving under it...

-
-
-
http://xnepali.net/movies/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/karachibridgecollapse.jpg





http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-HkA-TIzwP.../dWf8u_ipgKM/s640/shersha+bridge+collapse.gif





-

http://www.bbc.co.uk/urdu/specials/images/1424_khi_bridge_zs/6142418_1.jpg





-

*Video:*

********.com - Aftermath of Karachi bridge collapse in Pakistan

-

*News Article:*

BBC NEWS | South Asia | Karachi road collapse kills six

*A recently-built road bridge has collapsed in the Pakistani city of Karachi, killing at least six people.*

-

PDF's link:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/strate...ollapse-leaves-four-dead-several-injured.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## darkinsky

Pak-one said:


> @darkinsky
> 
> You mean fly overs?



very poorly made infrastructure, did this flyover was even needed?



sur said:


> You mean a bridge with colorful lights underneath??? That collapses *brand-new* killing people driving under it...
> 
> -
> -
> -
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-HkA-TIzwP.../dWf8u_ipgKM/s640/shersha+bridge+collapse.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/urdu/specials/images/1424_khi_bridge_zs/6142418_1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> *Video:*
> 
> ********.com - Aftermath of Karachi bridge collapse in Pakistan
> 
> -
> 
> *News Article:*
> 
> BBC NEWS | South Asia | Karachi road collapse kills six
> 
> *A recently-built road bridge has collapsed in the Pakistani city of Karachi, killing at least six people.*



that wasnt made by the city government but by your very dear, NLC, national logistics cell, or the army construction company, they were the contractors


----------



## RescueRanger

darkinsky said:


> very poorly made infrastructure, did this flyover was even needed?
> 
> 
> 
> that wasnt made by the city government but by your very dear, NLC, national logistics cell, or the army construction company, they were the contractors



Up until 2012 no one gave two hoots about Pesh and KPK, so you cannot compare it's infrastructure to Karachi or Lahore etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

RescueRanger said:


> We would rather focus on healthcare and education, bridges and roads will not inspire a generation...



the top most priority of KPK is messed up, the health care and education comes when talibans dont blow your schools and dont kill your polio workers, and the first priority is security(which also demands infrastructure, health care also requires infrastructure, and even education too)

the money spent on education is always invisible and akin to very high amount of corruption

peshawar looks like a very run down place, it needs proper infrastructure and sanitation to say the least

the proper infra also boosts tourism



AstanoshKhan said:


> What the heck would I do with these shiny miny bridges and overheads if my life is not safe in that same city? The same goes for the Govt. of PTI in KPK... we don't need skyscrapers etc in our cities... we need basic human needs. Energy, security and justice... the rest would come automatically.



i dont think you know anything about karachi so its better to say silent and dont comment which may expose one's stupidity


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

darkinsky said:


> very poorly made infrastructure, did this flyover was even needed?
> 
> 
> 
> that wasnt made by the city government but by your very dear, NLC, national logistics cell, or the army construction company, they were the contractors


Unlike your perception about Peshawar, it is not a village or town..........it does have traffic issues.....


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Today KPK&#8217;s Board of Directors of EEF approved substantial increase in the salaries of community teachers & District staff.
Today Board of director of EEF meeting held. Important decision were made in an important meeting chaired by Provincial Minster of Education Atif Khan.

KPK&#8217;s Board of Directors of EEF approved substantial increase in the salaries of community teachers & District staff.

Scope of Rokhana Pakhtunkhwa Taleemi Program extended to all Union Councils of KP.

The Board of Directors of Elementary Education Foundation approved equal representation in the BoD from the private and public sector in KPK.

The Board of Directors of Elementary Education Foundation approved new structure of the EEF in KPK.

Under Rokhana Pakhtunkhwa Taleemi Program quality education in the partner private schools be ensured in KPK.

The Board of Directors of Elementary Education Foundation KPK approved to prepare proposals for education vouchers, subsidies, adult literacy.

KPK Education Department recovers Rs 72 million embezzled amount in DI Khan after a thorough probe from Ex-Chairman DI Khan Education Board.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

darkinsky said:


> the top most priority of KPK is messed up, the health care and education comes when talibans dont blow your schools and dont kill your polio workers, and the first priority is security(which also demands infrastructure, health care also requires infrastructure, and even education too)
> 
> the money spent on education is always invisible and akin to very high amount of corruption
> 
> peshawar looks like a very run down place, it needs proper infrastructure and sanitation to say the least
> 
> the proper infra also boosts tourism
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think you know anything about karachi so its better to say silent and dont comment which may expose one's stupidity



Bahi, what good are roads and bridges if your population is dying of Dengue and can't read the highway code to safely use the road?


----------



## AstanoshKhan

darkinsky said:


> i dont think you know anything about karachi so its better to say silent and dont comment which may expose one's stupidity



You just stated the obvious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Acha Chalo, lets stop fighting... Here is somthing we all can agree on:






The best of KPK in Karachi, and for a very reasonable price

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## darkinsky

AstanoshKhan said:


> You just stated the obvious.



no its not obvious your lack of knowledge for example when KPT and other projects were completed karachi was the safest cities of pakistan

and what happened afterwards has nothing got to do with MQM being the authority, and it also has every thing got to do with the situation in KPK


----------



## cleverrider

Alright Guys, why would you reply to person like darkinsky! Just ignore him till he starts making sense & report his trolling.

Its like talking to a brick wall.

The guy supports a terrorist organization who has killed thousands of innocent people! enough said.

I come here to check updates not this R3tArd trolling!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky

RescueRanger said:


> Bahi, what good are roads and bridges if your population is dying of Dengue and can't read the highway code to safely use the road?



you cant extract or neglect one development for sake of others

every development is necessary

the local government is not responsible for educational reforms, local government develops infrastructure as their top priority

if their are not even properly made roads and gutter flows on the road, thats a health hazard too, and ambulances cant operate properly

as i said every thing is inter connected

you cant completely ignore one aspect and replace with another

the health care comes afterwards when you have solved you security problems, till now what good is health care when polio workers are being shoot in the head?

you need to solve your security woes right now



cleverrider said:


> Alright Guys, why would you reply to person like darkinsky! Just ignore him till he starts making sense & report his trolling.
> 
> Its like talking to a brick wall.
> 
> The guy supports a terrorist organization who has killed thousands of innocent people! enough said.
> 
> I come here to check updates not this R3tArd trolling!



you have declared all people having arguments with me as stupid too 

the whole world is stupid, you are the only clever one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cleverrider

darkinsky said:


> you have declared all people having arguments with me as stupid too
> 
> the whole world is stupid, you are the only clever one



I will take it as a compliment. Thank you.

No more off topic posts! thanks.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Barely two months into its Govt, PTI KPK has delivered the first power-producing project - 22 MW in Jaban Durgai.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RescueRanger

Hydropower is the future...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

AstanoshKhan said:


> Barely two months into its Govt, PTI KPK has delivered the first power-producing project - 22 MW in Jaban Durgai.




That's really silly. Do you think that it was built inn the last 2 months?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

AstanoshKhan said:


> Barely two months into its Govt, PTI KPK has delivered the first power-producing project - 22 MW in Jaban Durgai.



It is re-rehabilitation of a hydro power station built in 1937. The credit actually goes to WAPDA.
REHABILITATION OF JABBAN HYDROEL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

RescueRanger said:


> Hydropower is the future...



Sir aaap Kalabagh Dam par hi nahin manteiii !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

Pak-one said:


> It is re-rehabilitation of a hydro power station built in 1937. The credit actually goes to WAPDA.
> REHABILITATION OF JABBAN HYDROEL



bad bad PTI< taking credits of federal entity



Armstrong said:


> Sir aaap Kalabagh Dam par hi nahin manteiii !



woh baghi he .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Pak-one said:


> It is re-rehabilitation of a hydro power station built in 1937. The credit actually goes to WAPDA.
> REHABILITATION OF JABBAN HYDROEL


 @Bang Galore,

Ofcourse there's an authority which overlooks all these projects but the point here is; the dam was damaged in a fire incident back in 2006 which made it handicapped of producing the desired power. In 2010, a commission was founded to bring back the Dam to it's full operations, surprisingly in 2-years only a feasibility report was prepared, and when the Govt. changed in KPK, they directed all necessary resources to fix the damaged units on 'fast track basis' under 18th Amendments.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

Armstrong said:


> Sir aaap Kalabagh Dam par hi nahin manteiii !



dont worry Armstrong we will build PTI Dam or IK Dam in KPK  or how about a gud Marshmallow Dam or may i ask,would you like us to hav an Irani Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Sam

Marshmallow said:


> dont worry Armstrong we will build PTI Dam or IK Dam in KPK  or how about a gud Marshmallow Dam or may i ask,would you like us to hav an Irani Dam



i want punjabi dam . hamara bhi to kuch ho

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

*Imran okays education reforms*

Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf chief Imran Khan has given green signal to the government of his party in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to implement reforms in education sector proposed by the working group, according to officials.

They said that PTI chief asked the elementary and secondary education department to make all-out efforts for achieving the Millennium Development Goals during the tenure of his party government in the province.

Ensure that by 2015 children everywhere, boys and girls alike, will be able to complete a full course of primary schooling, state the Millennium Development Goals.

Officials said that Imran Khan was briefed about the recommendations of the working group during a meeting held on Saturday night in Islamabad. The meeting was presided over by KP Chief Minister Pervez Khattak while members of the working group and representatives of Jamaat-i-Islami, Qaumi Watan Party and Awami Jamhoori Ittahad Pakistan were also present.

A participant of the meeting told Dawn that Imran Khan stressed on effective management and monitoring system of public sector schools across the province to make the educational institutions result-oriented. He said that PTI chief advised them to make more use of information technology in the schools as it was need of the hour.

After briefing by the officials, Imran Khan asked the high-ups of education department to devise effective strategy to decrease dropout rate of students in the government schools and enhance enrolment of children. He said that there should be no out of school child.

Officials said that an enrolment campaign would be launched in September across the province to create awareness among parents to send their children to schools. The chief minister would lead the enrolment campaign, they added.

The entire bureaucracy, district administration, officials of the education department, civil society and public representatives would be engaged in the enrolment campaign to make it more effective.

The PTI chief also asked the chief minister to announce financial package for the officials working in the provincial secretariat of education for improving their performance, officials said. They added that the financial package would motivate officials to work with more zeal that would help to accelerate work on the reforms in the education sector.

Imran Khan, Pervez Khattak and other participants of the meeting expressed satisfaction over the proposed reforms, particularly the devolution of power from provincial level to district and from district to school level.

The devolution of power plan includes devolving more financial and administrative powers to the headmasters of high and higher secondary schools and establishing of governing bodies at schools level that would be headed by the elected representatives, bureaucrats and prominent personalities in the area.

The reforms include establishing of examination commission to conduct examinations of grade-V and VIII, curricula authority which will oversee the curriculum, textbooks and examination standards. Imran Khan also asked education department to ensure transparency in the recruitment, posting and transfers of the teachers, officials said.

Imran okays education reforms - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

*KP expects $30 billion investment in energy sector
*

The provincial government has claimed that several international groups have shown interest to invest $30 billion in the energy sector in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The government planned to launch a modern overhead metro train service and set up a new city in the province, said Rafaqatullah Babar, the chairman of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Investment Cell, here on Wednesday.

Talking to a group of journalists, he claimed that international investment worth $30 billion would help the province to get rid of power loadshedding within the next three to four years.

&#8220;Although it has been only one month that we have started working on the challenging assignment of attracting foreign investment into the province, I am certain that the province will become loadshedding-free by the end of 2017,&#8221; he said.

About the metro train project in the provincial capital, Mr Babar said that the train track would ideally start from Chamkani village on the outskirts of Peshawar and end at Hayatabad, covering almost the entire G.T. Road or University Road that bisected the city.

He, however, said that the government would need technical experts and international investors to decide that if an overhead or underground metro train would be a feasible option.

&#8220;The residents of Peshawar need a serious break from these suffocating traffic jams,&#8221; Mr Babar said.

According to him, private investors from China, Australia and Hong Kong have shown willingness to invest in Daral Khwar, Ranolia and Matiltan hydropower projects in district Swat; Sharmai and Koto power projects in Dir and Lawi , Shashgai and Shogosin hydropower projects in Chitral.

&#8220;This first injection of foreign investment in the power sector is likely to produce estimated 1533 Mega Watts electricity during the next four years&#8221; he said.

Mr Babar said that the government was planning to establish a new city in the province in the near future. &#8220;We have started initial work on the establishment of a new city in the province,&#8221; he added.

To a question regarding the deteriorating law and order situation in the province, Mr Babar said that business activities were affected badly by terrorism. &#8220;Investors are businessmen and they prefer those projects that are financially feasible and profitable to them,&#8221; he added.

He said that international investment did not mean that foreigners would be physically required to work on the project sites. &#8220;These projects will create massive jobs for local people apart from resolving the loadshedding related problems,&#8221; he added.

Mr Babar said that he held an exclusive meeting with a special envoy of the Chinese Embassy last week wherein the critical issues of security to Chinese and foreign investors were discussed at length. &#8220;We have communicated to the Chinese Embassy that the chief minister has ordered VIP level security for all the foreign investors from Peshawar to Islamabad whenever they need to pay a visit to the province,&#8221; he said.

Mr Babar was of the view that the provincial government was sure to attract investment and start projects for producing up to 2,000 megawatts electricity in the private sector.

According to him, the total potential of the provincial in power production can go up to 50,000 megawatts, however, the current identified hydel potential in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa stands at 25,000 megawatts. &#8220;If we can properly tap the hydro energy sector, it can yield more than Rs50 billion annual profit for the province,&#8221; Mr Babar said.


KP expects $30 billion investment in energy sector - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/econom...e-firms-invest-30-billion-kp.html#post4612859

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

30 billion dollar is a very large amount and i qould request to KPK govt to not make such rediculous claims till it doesnt materialise

no company would invest in KPK and pakistan heavily under present circumstances, these talks of PTI and nooras are like chicken without head

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

darkinsky said:


> 30 billion dollar is a very large amount and i qould request to KPK govt to not make such rediculous claims till it doesnt materialise
> 
> no company would invest in KPK and pakistan heavily under present circumstances, these talks of PTI and nooras are like chicken without head



I do agree on that, its all talk untill it actually materializes, but the governments deserve some time too to materialize their plans.. calling it failure in 60 days is a bit unfair too. hope you agree on this too.


----------



## darkinsky

Leader said:


> I do agree on that, its all talk untill it actually materializes, but the governments deserve some time too to materialize their plans.. calling it failure in 60 days is a bit unfair too. hope you agree on this too.



no where im calling it a failure, i just think they should make such statements based on the materialised deals


----------



## darkinsky

another PTI corruption proof


----------



## Jazzbot

darkinsky said:


> another PTI corruption proof



What it says, can't read it properly due to bad writing..


----------



## darkinsky

Jazzbot said:


> What it says, can't read it properly due to bad writing..



its a letter from Kashif Khan's own letter head(he is the president of tehreek insaf youth wing Hazara division) and he says he has accepted 2 lac rupees bribe for making ASP and 2 constable FSA Islamabad post appointments and there are some other sum of money he is supposed to recieve later

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pukhtoon

darkinsky said:


> another PTI corruption proof




May be it is real..But
Cant see the Stamp on it ! Other then its Fake because any one can get it and can write on it what ever he want.

Real thing here in these kind of dealing is Stamp ! and i cant see it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Pukhtoon said:


> May be it is real..But
> Cant see the Stamp on it ! Other then its Fake because any one can get it and can write on it what ever he want.
> 
> Real thing here in these kind of dealing is Stamp ! and i cant see it



his signature and other people's signature

and his own letter head


----------



## darkinsky

#PityOnPti trending


----------



## AstanoshKhan

darkinsky said:


> another PTI corruption proof



An agreement of the bribe written on a PTI letter head signed by a PTI official dated in the year 2012 and posted by an MQMer. lol


----------



## Bilal.

Whatever might be the case, the level of accountability in PTI is unprecedented in Pakistani political history. Can anyone from other parties dare to question theirs?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

darkinsky said:


> another PTI corruption proof



Roflmao...just look at the watermark..."I hate Imran Khan"...so much for credibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan

darkinsky said:


> #PityOnPti trending



Why you keep posting your bullshiit here. What this post of your has got anything to do with the thread at hand? Will someone take care of this troll? @nuclearpak, @Awesome, @Rafael.


----------



## Leader

encircling illegal afghans !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky

nuclearpak said:


> Roflmao...just look at the watermark..."I hate Imran Khan"...so much for credibility.



the water mark nothing got to do with the autheticity of the letter, this water mark is of some facebook page



Bilal. said:


> Whatever might be the case, the level of accountability in PTI is unprecedented in Pakistani political history. Can anyone from other parties dare to question theirs?



what accountability? there are some serious allegations of selling PTI tickets for millions of rupees, and the seniors like hamid khan are also accused

any action taken?

any audit for PTI overseas funding done?


----------



## Jazzbot

Source: FC to be deployed on KP-FATA border, CM Pervez Khattak

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/270246-dara-adam-khel-degree-college-reopened-after-4-years.html#post4623610

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

darkinsky said:


> the water mark nothing got to do with the autheticity of the letter, this water mark is of some facebook page
> 
> 
> 
> what accountability? there are some serious allegations of selling PTI tickets for millions of rupees, and the seniors like hamid khan are also accused
> 
> any action taken?
> 
> any audit for PTI overseas funding done?



mqm guys are taking about audit ...  have u done where has all the bhatta gone which u are collection from 2 decades

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Leader said:


> *KP expects $30 billion investment in energy sector
> *
> 
> *The government planned to launch a modern overhead metro train service and set up a new city in the province,* said Rafaqatullah Babar, the chairman of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Investment Cell, here on Wednesday.
> 
> About the metro train project in the provincial capital, Mr Babar said that the train track would ideally start from Chamkani village on the outskirts of Peshawar and end at Hayatabad, covering almost the entire G.T. Road or University Road that bisected the city.
> 
> He, however, said that the government would need technical experts and international investors to decide that if an overhead or underground metro train would be a feasible option.
> 
> 
> KP expects $30 billion investment in energy sector - DAWN.COM



according to the above news! 
This map shows the proposed route!




















NAYA KPK!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

@A.Rafay well I hope they do these projects...


----------



## Jango

Aug 31 deadline for the ministries to drastically reduce corruption in officer ranks...


----------



## Leader

Radio Pakistan- Rescue 1122 service will also be extended to Kohat&sbquo; Bannu and Abbottabad in next phase.

KPK Govt to launch Rescue 1122 service in Swat and D.I. Khan


Rescue 1122 service will also be extended to Kohat&#8218; Bannu and Abbottabad in next phase.

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has planned to launch emergency service Rescue 1122 in Swat and Dera Ismail Khan Districts soon to provide quick relief to people during natural calamities.
According to official sources&#8218; Rescue 1122 service will also be extended to Kohat&#8218; Bannu and Abbottabad in the next phase.
Sources said over one billion rupees have been allocated for six mega projects in the current financial budget for rehabilitation&#8218; resettlement and extension of Rescue 1122 service in the entire Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to improve maternal health care - Central Asia Online


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...ice-foil-terror-bid-d-i-khan.html#post4626868

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Leader said:


> @A.Rafay well I hope they do these projects...



It will be a big step for PTI because they are first time in power, it will boast PTIs capability of successfully executing big projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

what about tram service instead. you can utilize the existing road infrastructure rather than constructing overhead rail bridge or underground tunnels. this will save on the cost as well as the time.


----------



## MM_Haider

ajpirzada said:


> what about tram service instead. you can utilize the existing road infrastructure rather than constructing overhead rail bridge or underground tunnels. this will save on the cost as well as the time.



tram is 18th century product and quite difficult to run on the roads like peshawar... please let us go advanced and install metro rail..


----------



## Jazzbot

ajpirzada said:


> what about tram service instead. you can utilize the existing road infrastructure rather than constructing overhead rail bridge or underground tunnels. this will save on the cost as well as the time.



Existing roads infrastructure in Peshawar is already very bad, adding more load on it won't be a good idea, I guess. An over head bridge is another story..


----------



## Dance

I heard ANP and JI made an alliance?


----------



## mkg00179504

Dance said:


> I heard ANP and JI made an alliance?



yup, ANP+JI-F(diesel),and PPP.
History is already made they used to win elections without the support of one another.But since PTI emerged so strong in KPK and in Peshawar they don't have any other option but to join hands together.Even though Imran Khan is not running but still bilour was saying he's not challenging Imran khan just trying to win election.Inshallah PTI will still win it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

Naya Pakistan nothing but semantics. You can&#8217;t have economic growth unless there is improvement in Law & Order situation. And you can&#8217;t have peace until you buckle up and fight terrorism. But how can you do that if you think perpetrators of killings & bombing ever are not even your enemies.

Situation will probably improve in Baluchistan but not in KPK. Especially since in my view Jamaat Islami; an anti-Pakistan & anti - Quaid e Azam party; is a part of the coalition. Munawwar Hasan's admiration for Taliban has not diminished as evident from his comments during ARY Waseem Badami talk show.

I hate to disappoint PTI supporters but I don&#8217;t want &#8216;Naya Pakistan&#8217; I want Pakistan as conceived by the founding fathers not by the Taliban friendly KPK gov&#8217;t. The gov&#8217;t has been in power for only 2 months but IMO situation is worse that during ANP times. Anyway, we will know the results soon enough.

Being 14th August and a good time to remind all the young members as to who has really gifted us this beautiful country of ours. Quaid was a Shia; I wonder if Quaid was alive today would TTP sluaghter him too as they did Shia prisoners in DI Khan jail with KPK gov't happily a powerless by-stander?




Jinnah founded Pakistan


Harris Khalique
Wednesday, August 14, 2013 

Jinnah founded Pakistan

Side-effect

The writer is a poet and author based in Islamabad.

I am afraid it was not Maulana Abul&#8217;ala Maudoodi or Mufti Shafi Ahmed Usmani who founded Pakistan. It was Quaid-e-Azam Mohammed Ali Jinnah. Likewise, at a personal level they may instruct their religious followers on which ritual to perform and which sin to avoid but as a nation it cannot be Dr Tahirul Qadri or Maulana Tariq Jamil or Allama Talib Jauhari who will tell us how to organise the value system of our society and how to lead our public lives as citizens of the state. Again, we will refer to the founding principles of the state and society professed and practised by the Quaid himself when we seek to regulate the Pakistani society and its institutions.

How pitiful and ironic! We are seeing a time when the people of Pakistan have to be reminded of what the man who founded their country stood for, asked us as citizens to do and those of us with authority not to do. It is time to ponder over the use of his guiding principles to lead us out of the present quagmire of violence and terrorism, the war within and the war outside, religious extremism, corruption, inefficiency, mediocrity and the shackling elite-capture of the state, society and all our primary institutions. On the 66th anniversary of independence from colonial rule, I will largely restrict myself to quoting from the founder of this country on issues that continue to mar our freedom and existence.

Before coming to his much-quoted and least-heard first speech to the first Constituent Assembly of Pakistan after being elected as its president and the governor-general of the new dominion, let me just remind you of a press conference he held in Delhi on July 14, 1947. He said, &#8220;Every time I spoke about the minorities I meant what I said and I said what I meant&#8230; They will be, in all respects, the citizens of Pakistan without any distinction of caste and creed.&#8221;

When a journalist asked him, &#8220;Will Pakistan be a secular or theocratic state?&#8221; he said, &#8220;You are asking me a question that is absurd. I do not know what a theocratic state means.&#8221; Another correspondent tried to elaborate the point by asking if Pakistan would be a country where Muslims became full citizens and non-Muslims did not enjoy the same status. The Quaid retorted, &#8220;Then it seems to me that what I have already said is like throwing water on a duck&#8217;s back. When you talk of democracy, I am afraid you have not studied Islam. We learned democracy thirteen centuries ago.&#8221;

He furthered this point in a talk broadcast to Australia in 1948, &#8220;We are members of the brotherhood of Islam in which all are equal in right, dignity and self-respect. Consequently, we have a special and a very deep sense of unity. But make no mistake; Pakistan is not a theocracy or anything like it. Islam demands from us the tolerance of other creeds, and we welcome in closest association with us all those who, of whatever creed, are themselves willing and ready to play their part as true and loyal citizens of Pakistan.&#8221; That was the reason that the first ever law minister of the country appointed by Quaid-e-Azam in the cabinet of Liaquat Ali Khan was Joginder Nath Mandal &#8211; he also held the portfolio for labour rights and issues.

In his first speech to the Constituent Assembly on August 11, 1947, it was not just the equal citizenship of all without distinction of caste, creed or faith that the Quaid talked about at much length. He began his speech by emphasising the need for a parliament to be the sovereign law-giving body in a state. Then he also highlighted the need to curb bribery and corruption and end black marketing. The words most-quoted and least heard in this speech include, &#8220;You may belong to any religion or caste or creed &#8211; that has nothing to do with the business of the state.&#8221; What else is a vision for a modern, secular state? To him, a state founded by progressive Muslims like him had to be inclusive, modern and secular in nature by default. He was a constitutionalist and a democrat who found his principles completely aligned with his understanding of Islam.

In the short time he was destined to live for after the creation of Pakistan, the Quaid reminded the defence forces and the civilian bureaucracy of their obligations more than once. While speaking at the Staff College in Quetta in 1948, he asked the officers to remain loyal to the government and owe allegiance to the constitution and the dominion of Pakistan. He clearly asked them to follow the orders that were issued by the executive head of the country and reiterated that no order could be made without the sanction of the executive head.

When it came to civil servants, the Quaid understood fully well how the Indian Civil Service had created &#8216;brown sahibs&#8217; to run the affairs of the British colony. On March 25, 1948, he addressed the civil bureaucracy and said, &#8220;Wipe off that past reputation: you are not rulers. You do not belong to the ruling class; you belong to the servants. Make the people feel that you are their servants and friends, maintain the highest standard of honour, integrity, justice and fair play.&#8221; He further said, &#8220;Let not people leave you with this bearing that you hate, you are offensive, that you have insulted or that you are rude to them.&#8221;

Quaid-e-Azam was very clear on the need for peace in the region, particularly with India. For him, the premise for the partition of the Subcontinent was to bring peace, not to perpetuate tension and warfare. He was also cognisant of his own country&#8217;s responsibility towards global peace. While proposing a toast to King George the Sixth in a banquet held for Lord and Lady Mountbatten on August 13, 1947, the Quaid said, &#8220;There lies in front of us a new chapter and it will be our endeavour to create and maintain goodwill and friendship with Britain and our neighbouring dominion &#8211; Hindustan &#8211; along with other sister nations so that we all together may make our greatest contribution for the peace and prosperity of the world.&#8221;

At one point in time, he was so hopeful of a cordial relationship between India and Pakistan that he mentioned retiring to Bombay after finishing his tenure as the head of the state of Pakistan. He wanted the Kashmir issue to be decided in favour of Pakistan but he also wanted to create peace in the region. He wanted the hundreds of millions of poor and destitute women and men in the Subcontinent to get a chance to prosper. He knew this was only possible in an atmosphere of peace and by a willingness by both India and Pakistan to resolve disputes amicably.

There are many other short speeches and statements made by the Quaid that need to be read and understood afresh. His August 11, 1947 speech to the first Constituent Assembly should become the preamble to Pakistan&#8217;s constitution. It is most significant because it is the first official statement of the Quaid as the head of the state. He has made insightful remarks on a range of international issues of his time &#8211; from Afghanistan to Palestine, Burma to Indonesia, US to Australia.

On the domestic front, the Quaid discussed a range of issues, from the unbridled pursuit of profit under capitalism and oppressive feudal order to development of cities and institutions to fixing problems faced by the people in Balochistan and Fata. Unfortunately, Pakistan&#8217;s internal and external policies, as they have stood for many years, have little to do with the Quaid&#8217;s vision of a modern, rational, progressive and peaceful country. We do not have another 66 years to correct the course. Time is slipping out of our hands.

Email: harris.khalique@**********
Jinnah founded Pakistan - Harris Khalique


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Dance said:


> I heard ANP and JI made an alliance?



Add PMLN to that too. From NA13, a combined candidate of JUI, ANP and PMLN is contesting which is a Molana.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


> Add PMLN to that too. From NA13, a combined candidate of JUI, ANP and PMLN is contesting which is a Molana.



creeepy as hell... and where is change, where is naya KPK here PTI promised ?  haha


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


> creeepy as hell... and where is change, where is naya KPK here PTI promised ?  haha



I'll ask my friend in Swabi to send me a snap of the poster. Even they've Molana, Asfandyar and Shareef printed in the same poster... and when I asked a JUIFer about this holy alliance, they said; if Prophet Muhammad SAAW can do Meesaq-e-Madinah why can't we go into alliance with secularists. Just imagine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


> I'll ask my friend in Swabi to send me a snap of the poster. Even they've Molana, Asfandyar and Shareef printed in the same poster... and when I asked a JUIFer about this holy alliance, they said; *if Prophet Muhammad SAAW can do Meesaq-e-Madinah why can't we go into alliance with secularists. Just imagine.*



twisted logic, have no sense of principle politics at all !!

p.s. such a poster would be interesting to look at but wont bring any shame to any of them !

p.s. such a poster would be interesting to look at but wont bring any shame to any of them !

look what I found ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance

AstanoshKhan said:


> Add PMLN to that too. From NA13, a combined candidate of JUI, ANP and PMLN is contesting which is a Molana.





mkg00179504 said:


> yup, ANP+JI-F(diesel),and PPP.
> History is already made they used to win elections without the support of one another.But since PTI emerged so strong in KPK and in Peshawar they don't have any other option but to join hands together.Even though Imran Khan is not running but still bilour was saying he's not challenging Imran khan just trying to win election.Inshallah PTI will still win it.



What hypocrisy.

If you ever read the twitter accounts of these ANP leaders and members, they act like they are the founders of liberalism and secularism. Now they're joining hands with the Maulanas.


----------



## Dance

AstanoshKhan said:


> I'll ask my friend in Swabi to send me a snap of the poster. Even they've Molana, Asfandyar and Shareef printed in the same poster... and when I asked a JUIFer about this holy alliance, they said; if Prophet Muhammad SAAW can do Meesaq-e-Madinah why can't we go into alliance with secularists. Just imagine.



heres another one:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SamranAli

@Leader hats off to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

SamranAli said:


> @Leader hats off to you.



thanks brother !


----------



## Leader

Down the rabbit hole: Rs73.4 million in embezzlements unearthed at LRH, MM Hospital &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


> twisted logic, have no sense of principle politics at all !!
> 
> p.s. such a poster would be interesting to look at but wont bring any shame to any of them !
> 
> p.s. such a poster would be interesting to look at but wont bring any shame to any of them !
> 
> look what I found ??



Hypocricy and Power politics prevail over the publicly preached doctrine of ANP and JUIF... They have stooped this low from sheer desperation... so what will ANP be termed as now? A Secular Extremist party or an Extreme Secular part? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


> Hypocricy and Power politics prevail over the publicly preached doctrine of ANP and JUIF... They have stooped this low from sheer desperation... so what will ANP be termed as now? *A Secular Extremist party or an Extreme Secular part? lol*



Im worried about bushra gohar


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Dance said:


> heres another one:



If the joint candidate of ANP and JUIF wins in NA-13 then in NA-13 women will wear a burqa above their waist and a skirt below it... or it can be the other way round... Men will have headphones in their ears and raised shalwars above their ankles... or maybe they will have full grown beards and bermudas below... what a mess... ANP has lost their ideology and JUIF never had one.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Devil Soul

http://www.dailymashriq.com.pk/uploads/attachments/1376542499_22.gif


----------



## AstanoshKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Treatment in govt hospitals to be free from today?


Like other parts of the country, 67th Independence Day of Pakistan was also celebrated in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa with national zeal and spirit and renew pledge to make this restive region a land of peace by eradicating the menace of terrorism, extremism and militancy. 
The main function of the Independence Day was held in Police Line of Provincial Metropolis Peshawar where Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Minister for Health and Spokesman of the Provincial Government, Shaukat Ali Yousafzai was the chief guest on behalf of the Chief Minister. He along with the Deputy Speaker Imtiaz Shahid Qureshi, Commissioner Peshawar Sahibzada Muhammad Anees, IGP Ihsan ghani and other high ups of civil and police force hoisted the national flag in a simple but impressive ceremony.
Addressing on the occasion, Yousafzai maintained, despite celebrating the 67th Independence Day, this region was facing severe threat of terrorism, extremism and militancy. He added that the police force was giving matchless sacrifices for this land and it was due to its sacrifices, that this land was safe. He while encouraging the police, extended whole hearted support to it on behalf of the provincial government and the entire nation. 
He said that we all were with it on all odd hours. He hoped that the day was not far, when this region would become a land of peace with the sacrifices of the nations and the security forces.
The Health Minister on this auspices occasion announced that treatment in all the state-run hospitals would be completely free from August 15, 2013 and recruitments of doctors, paramedics and nurses on adhoc basis would be started from August 16 this year to overcome the shortage of doctors and other staff. He said that doctors and other staff would be available in all the district and tehsil hospitals as well as in the RHCs and BHUs by 16th September 2013. He reiterated his pledge that commitment of PTI of ensuring better health facilities to the people on their doorsteps would be materialized in letter and spirit.
The spokesman continued that Almighty Allah, besides giving special geographical importance to Khyber Pakthunkhwa, also bestowed it with numerous natural resources. He said, besides huge potentials of oil and gas, there was a capacity of generating 24 thousand megawatt electricity. He, however, said that there was a dire need of lasting peace and conducive environment to attract maximum investments adding that we were focusing on this very important issue to put this restive region on the track of progress and prosperity.
Yousafzai asserted that reformation of government departments and institutions was in progress as per commitment of the PTI of corruption free and exemplary government in the province. Similarly, policies for about all sectors were in the final stages hoping that it would yield positive results as per aspirations of the common man, he concluded.


Treatment in govt hospitals to be free from today?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MM_Haider

Devil Soul said:


> http://www.dailymashriq.com.pk/uploads/attachments/1376542499_22.gif



PTI flag was already there alongwith pakistan flag... and about yadgar.. the corruption is is done in the ANP regime.. but i know PMLN+ANP+PPP+JUIF shall use this news against PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> Treatment in govt hospitals to be free from today?
> 
> 
> Like other parts of the country, 67th Independence Day of Pakistan was also celebrated in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa with national zeal and spirit and renew pledge to make this restive region a land of peace by eradicating the menace of terrorism, extremism and militancy.
> The main function of the Independence Day was held in Police Line of Provincial Metropolis Peshawar where Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Minister for Health and Spokesman of the Provincial Government, Shaukat Ali Yousafzai was the chief guest on behalf of the Chief Minister. He along with the Deputy Speaker Imtiaz Shahid Qureshi, Commissioner Peshawar Sahibzada Muhammad Anees, IGP Ihsan ghani and other high ups of civil and police force hoisted the national flag in a simple but impressive ceremony.
> Addressing on the occasion, Yousafzai maintained, despite celebrating the 67th Independence Day, this region was facing severe threat of terrorism, extremism and militancy. He added that the police force was giving matchless sacrifices for this land and it was due to its sacrifices, that this land was safe. He while encouraging the police, extended whole hearted support to it on behalf of the provincial government and the entire nation.
> He said that we all were with it on all odd hours. He hoped that the day was not far, when this region would become a land of peace with the sacrifices of the nations and the security forces.
> The Health Minister on this auspices occasion announced that treatment in all the state-run hospitals would be completely free from August 15, 2013 and recruitments of doctors, paramedics and nurses on adhoc basis would be started from August 16 this year to overcome the shortage of doctors and other staff. He said that doctors and other staff would be available in all the district and tehsil hospitals as well as in the RHCs and BHUs by 16th September 2013. He reiterated his pledge that commitment of PTI of ensuring better health facilities to the people on their doorsteps would be materialized in letter and spirit.
> The spokesman continued that Almighty Allah, besides giving special geographical importance to Khyber Pakthunkhwa, also bestowed it with numerous natural resources. He said, besides huge potentials of oil and gas, there was a capacity of generating 24 thousand megawatt electricity. He, however, said that there was a dire need of lasting peace and conducive environment to attract maximum investments adding that we were focusing on this very important issue to put this restive region on the track of progress and prosperity.
> Yousafzai asserted that reformation of government departments and institutions was in progress as per commitment of the PTI of corruption free and exemplary government in the province. Similarly, policies for about all sectors were in the final stages hoping that it would yield positive results as per aspirations of the common man, he concluded.
> 
> 
> Treatment in govt hospitals to be free from today?




Now this is good, celebrating with the police...wish others would do this as well. Morale boosting.

Second thing is that govt hospitals are gonna be free, unbelievably true!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

MM_Haider said:


> PTI flag was already there alongwith pakistan flag... and about yadgar.. the corruption is is done in the ANP regime.. but i know PMLN+ANP+PPP+JUIF shall use this news against PTI



I was about to state the same... there was also a thread on this forum about scrapping Quid's monument from that location as well. Here I found it for you.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/social...646-quaid-s-monument-demolished-peshawar.html

...and here what they've done to educational institutes. @Pak-one here's the university ANP built in their tenure.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=707182112630612

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

nuclearpak said:


> Now this is good, celebrating with the police...wish others would do this as well. Morale boosting.
> 
> Second thing is that govt hospitals are gonna be free, unbelievably true!



...and I thought the Govt. hospitals were free, you only had to pay Rs. 10/- for that Parchi... here by free means, the Govt. will have to pay for the Medicines too?


----------



## Leader

*KP unveils information ordinance on 18th*

*The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government will unveil the right to information ordinance on Aug 18 (Sunday) during a special function to be attended by provincial Chief Minister Pervez Khattak and Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf chief Imran Khan.The ordinance will come into force with immediate effect, say the relevant officials.

The officials told Dawn on Thursday that Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Governor Engineer Shaukatullah had already signed the summary to promulgate the ordinance.They said the government would publish the ordinance in the official gazette once it was unveiled.

The last two governments, one led by Muttahida Majlis-i-Amal and the other by Awami National Party, had repeatedly promised to enforce the law on several occasions, but failed to keep the promise.

The Freedom of Information Ordinance 2002 was promulgated at the federal level during the General Musharraf government in Oct 2002. According to a press release issued by PTI here, the ordinance&#8217;s promulgation will ensure access to information to the people in the province.

Sindh is the first province, where Freedom of Information Act was enforced in 2006.

The PTI claims that Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is the first among Pakistan&#8217;s provinces to make its government more accountable to its citizens through the passing of the law.

Stakeholders from various segments of society, including ministers, PTI members, parliamentarians, academia, media and civil society, will attend the ceremony of the ordinance&#8217;s unveiling.

Through the Constitution (Eighteenth Amendment) Act 2010, the &#8216;right to information&#8217; has been declared a fundamental right.

A new article, 19A, was incorporated in the Constitution and that states: &#8220;Every citizen shall have the right to have access to information in all matters of public importance subject to regulation and reasonable restriction imposed by the law.&#8221;

*

http://dawn.com/news/1036166/kp-unveils-information-ordinance-on-18th

this is excellent development

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

AstanoshKhan said:


> I was about to state the same... there was also a thread on this forum about scrapping Quid's monument from that location as well. Here I found it for you.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/social...646-quaid-s-monument-demolished-peshawar.html
> 
> ...and here what they've done to educational institutes. @Pak-one here's the university ANP built in their tenure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=707182112630612



Dont spread propaganda, every newly established university in Pakistan has such problems, No one is denying incompetence of ANP but dont label them "anti-pakhtun" and anti-pakistan for this. The guy in video is claiming that bacha khan is not recognized by HEC but it is actually recognized, read this,HEC recognized Universities.
Moreover universities are built outside cities, examples are gomal university, kohat universities etc which were not built by ANP.


----------



## Leader

*No mechanism to outsource Peshawar sanitation*

The Municipal Corporation Peshawar is likely to initiate the procedure of outsourcing the sanitation of the city to private company or contractor without chalking out a mechanism for awarding the contract, according to officials.

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government had decided a month ago to outsource the sanitation of Peshawar city to private company to get rid of hundreds of lethargic sanitation staffers and keep the city clean.

The decision of outsourcing sanitation of the city was taken after failure of successive governments to activate the sanitation staffers of Municipal Corporation Peshawar (MCP) as they didn&#8217;t perform their duty and left the city unclean, officials said.

In pursuance of the provincial government decision, the administration of MCP prepared an advertisement regarding the outsourcing of sanitation that would be flouted in media during the next couple of days, officials said.

However, they said, MCP was going to sign a deal without any preparation. The administration of MCP would have to face several queries like what would be future of the around 1,800 sanitation employees and what it would do with the machinery currently used by it for sanitation and other purposes, they said.

Officials said that outsourcing of sanitation of the provincial capital was not simple as it was a big issue for the successive rulers, who failed to resolve it.

&#8220;A consultant should have been hired for devising a plan of outsourcing,&#8221; said a senior official in local government and rural development department. The homework by MCP on the issue would have drawn a broader picture that would have helped the administration to talk to the private companies or contractors in a befitting manner during the process of outsourcing, he added.

He also talked about the future of around 1,800 employees, who were not consulted on the issue. He said that several sanitation staffers had verbally conveyed to him that if their willingness was not sought then they could stop the process by challenging it in the court.

Rashid Ahmed, the administrator of MCP, when contacted, told Dawn that initially the sanitation of 25 union councils would be outsourced while the sanitation of rest of the city would be handed over to a private company gradually.

&#8220;The modalities will be framed once the companies or contractors show interest after the advertisement is flouted,&#8221; he said. He added that all guarantees would be taken from the relevant company for cleaning the city. The sanitation would be outsourced strategically and carefully, he said. &#8220;We don&#8217;t want to disrupt the system,&#8221; Mr Ahmed said.

Currently MCP has the capacity to remove 60 per cent of the garbage in the city while the remaining 40 per cent is left on roadsides, dumping containers and streets, according to an official.

He said that many sanitation staffers were getting salaries without performing duty, leaving heaps of garbage on roadsides and sewer system remained choked owing to which drain water often submerged roads and streets.

No mechanism to outsource Peshawar sanitation - DAWN.COM


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Pak-one said:


> Dont spread propaganda, every newly established university in Pakistan has such problems, No one is denying incompetence of ANP but dont label them "anti-pakhtun" and anti-pakistan for this. The guy in video is claiming that bacha khan is not recognized by HEC but it is actually recognized, read this,HEC recognized Universities.
> Moreover universities are built outside cities, examples are gomal university, kohat universities etc which were not built by ANP.



Here's more of ANP's adventurism.

*Anomalies galore in Mardan university*

MARDAN, Aug 14: *Nepotism, illegal recruitments and anomalies in financial matters at a massive scale by the administration have become a routine practice in Abdul Wali Khan University (AWKU), Mardan, according to sources.
*
They alleged that misuse of funds and irregularities were committed by the high-ups of AWKU during the last four and half years, since its establishment in April 2009.

According to documents, available with this scribe, the university administration has committed gross irregularities in appointment of professors, assistant professors, lecturers, teaching assistant, assistant registrars, assistant administrative officers, assistant controller of examinations, assistant administration officer, Class-IV employees and gardeners etc.

Besides anomalies in recruitment of staff, funds of the university were misused ruthlessly as several blue-eyed officials were awarded two and even three salaries from the university under different heads, sources said.

*Ironically, the vice-chancellor of the university also drew three salaries in a single month as he appointed himself director of different projects of the university, sources said.

&#8220;There is no precedent in the educational of history of the province that a vice-chancellor has appointed himself director of a construction project in the university,&#8221; said an educationist.*

According to the documents, some officials were appointed at AWKU despite the fact that they couldn&#8217;t pass the screening test.

*Fifty per cent marks were must for passing the test but the AWKU administration recruited those candidates, who got even less than 33 per cent marks in the screening tests, the documents show.

Sources said that 700 persons in BPS-1 to PBS-16 were appointed in AWKU without advertising the posts in different newspapers.

*&#8220;The appointment of retired and overage persons as well as persons with no or fake experience certificates is a clear violation of the rules and regulations of the university,&#8221; sources said.

*The documents showed that Arshur Rehman, who used to work as senior clerk in Government Postgraduate College Mardan before establishment of AWLU, was first appointed as assistant director finance and then deputy director finance.
*
Mr Rehman even didn&#8217;t have a degree of M.Com or MBA to meet the criteria to apply for the post. He has obtained second division in MA political science. Moreover, he didn&#8217;t work even for a single day in BPS-16. Having first division or second division in Masters with six years experience in PBS-16 was requirement for the advertised post.

According to an inquiry, conducted against him during his employment in the Government College Lundkhwar, he was prohibited from dealing financial matters as the probe held him responsible for embezzlement of Rs0.427 million in the college.

Sources said that AWKU administration didn&#8217;t implement the verdict of Peshawar High Court within nine months regarding the notification of provincial government wherein the government postgraduate colleges for boys and girls in Mardan were declared constituent colleges of the university.

&#8220;According to the standing order of provincial government, the already built spacious mosque and stadium should be used jointly by Government Postgraduate College Mardan and AWKU,&#8221; they said, adding that despite that AWKU administration spent Rs5 million unnecessarily on construction of a second mosque on the campus of Mardan College.

They said that persons with second division in MA English were appointed as lecturers in the department of English though according to advertisement first division was required for the post.

*Similarly, violating the Act of Abdul Wali Khan University, lecturers, assistant professors and retired persons were appointed as chairmen of different departments in the university to ensure recruitment of the blue-eyed persons of the administration through those heads of the departments, sources said.*

They alleged that schoolteachers, bank employees, nazims and councillors were appointed on deputation in AWKU. Overseas scholarships were awarded to irrelevant persons like hostel warden, assistant controller and assistant registrar etc, they added.

*Sources said that Aisha Rasool, a hostel warden, and Shaista were awarded scholarships for abroad and the latter availed the facility on the very next day of her appointment.They said that Mah Rukh was appointed as a lecturer without conducting a test and interview. Then she was sent abroad on a scholarship ignoring several eligible candidates, they added.

**&#8220;The worst example of anomalies is recruitment of Faizur Rahman, a junior programmer, who was appointed both on contract and regular basis through two separate notifications issued on May 2, 2009,&#8221; sources said.
*
Likewise, they said, Dr Syed Inayat Ali Shah, who was member of the selection board of the university, appeared as a candidate for the post of professor in mathematics department in violation of AWKU Act.

Though the requirements were not fulfilled, yet he was recommended for promotion as professor in PBS-21, they added.

Similarly, they said, several members of the same families were appointed in the university that showed the worst kind of nepotism. They said that six brothers including Arshur Rahman, Izazur Rahman, Hushur Rahman, Tanzilur Rahman, Shamsur Rahman and Junaid were given jobs by the university administration.

Also, former MNA Himayatullah Mayar, legal adviser of AWKU, his wife Zilla Huma, deputy director in BPS-18, also a bank employee, and his brother Wasiullah, assistant controller, belonged to the same family, sources said.

The induction of Dr Saeed Anwar, his daughter Natasha Anwar in BPS-18, his brother Anwar in English department and son-in-law Mohibullah in BPS-18 was another example of obliging the entire family by the university administration, they added.

&#8220;These are examples of only few irregularities in AWKU. There are more to be disclosed before an inquiry committee with proofs. However, it needs a thorough and impartial inquiry,&#8221; said sources on condition of anonymity.

They demanded of Higher Education Commission of Pakistan, provincial government and other high-ups to take up the matter seriously and deal with the responsible persons with an iron hand.

Dr Saeedul Islam, registrar of AWKU, when contacted, said that he was 200 per cent sure that all appointments and recruitments were made on merit and according to the rules and regulations of HEC and the university Act.

He claimed that there was a proper and well-organised mechanism for recruitments and appointments as well as running of financial matters of the university.

Anomalies galore in Mardan university - DAWN.COM

------

Do you want me to post the details of what they did to Peshawar University and Agriculture University Peshawar code of conduct? Both the VC's are under the scope too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

AstanoshKhan said:


> Here's more of ANP's adventurism.
> 
> *Anomalies galore in Mardan university*
> 
> MARDAN, Aug 14: *Nepotism, illegal recruitments and anomalies in financial matters at a massive scale by the administration have become a routine practice in Abdul Wali Khan University (AWKU), Mardan, according to sources.
> *
> They alleged that misuse of funds and irregularities were committed by the high-ups of AWKU during the last four and half years, since its establishment in April 2009.
> 
> According to documents, available with this scribe, the university administration has committed gross irregularities in appointment of professors, assistant professors, lecturers, teaching assistant, assistant registrars, assistant administrative officers, assistant controller of examinations, assistant administration officer, Class-IV employees and gardeners etc.
> 
> Besides anomalies in recruitment of staff, funds of the university were misused ruthlessly as several blue-eyed officials were awarded two and even three salaries from the university under different heads, sources said.
> 
> *Ironically, the vice-chancellor of the university also drew three salaries in a single month as he appointed himself director of different projects of the university, sources said.
> 
> &#8220;There is no precedent in the educational of history of the province that a vice-chancellor has appointed himself director of a construction project in the university,&#8221; said an educationist.*
> 
> According to the documents, some officials were appointed at AWKU despite the fact that they couldn&#8217;t pass the screening test.
> 
> *Fifty per cent marks were must for passing the test but the AWKU administration recruited those candidates, who got even less than 33 per cent marks in the screening tests, the documents show.
> 
> Sources said that 700 persons in BPS-1 to PBS-16 were appointed in AWKU without advertising the posts in different newspapers.
> 
> *&#8220;The appointment of retired and overage persons as well as persons with no or fake experience certificates is a clear violation of the rules and regulations of the university,&#8221; sources said.
> 
> *The documents showed that Arshur Rehman, who used to work as senior clerk in Government Postgraduate College Mardan before establishment of AWLU, was first appointed as assistant director finance and then deputy director finance.
> *
> Mr Rehman even didn&#8217;t have a degree of M.Com or MBA to meet the criteria to apply for the post. He has obtained second division in MA political science. Moreover, he didn&#8217;t work even for a single day in BPS-16. Having first division or second division in Masters with six years experience in PBS-16 was requirement for the advertised post.
> 
> According to an inquiry, conducted against him during his employment in the Government College Lundkhwar, he was prohibited from dealing financial matters as the probe held him responsible for embezzlement of Rs0.427 million in the college.
> 
> Sources said that AWKU administration didn&#8217;t implement the verdict of Peshawar High Court within nine months regarding the notification of provincial government wherein the government postgraduate colleges for boys and girls in Mardan were declared constituent colleges of the university.
> 
> &#8220;According to the standing order of provincial government, the already built spacious mosque and stadium should be used jointly by Government Postgraduate College Mardan and AWKU,&#8221; they said, adding that despite that AWKU administration spent Rs5 million unnecessarily on construction of a second mosque on the campus of Mardan College.
> 
> They said that persons with second division in MA English were appointed as lecturers in the department of English though according to advertisement first division was required for the post.
> 
> *Similarly, violating the Act of Abdul Wali Khan University, lecturers, assistant professors and retired persons were appointed as chairmen of different departments in the university to ensure recruitment of the blue-eyed persons of the administration through those heads of the departments, sources said.*
> 
> They alleged that schoolteachers, bank employees, nazims and councillors were appointed on deputation in AWKU. Overseas scholarships were awarded to irrelevant persons like hostel warden, assistant controller and assistant registrar etc, they added.
> 
> *Sources said that Aisha Rasool, a hostel warden, and Shaista were awarded scholarships for abroad and the latter availed the facility on the very next day of her appointment.They said that Mah Rukh was appointed as a lecturer without conducting a test and interview. Then she was sent abroad on a scholarship ignoring several eligible candidates, they added.
> 
> **&#8220;The worst example of anomalies is recruitment of Faizur Rahman, a junior programmer, who was appointed both on contract and regular basis through two separate notifications issued on May 2, 2009,&#8221; sources said.
> *
> Likewise, they said, Dr Syed Inayat Ali Shah, who was member of the selection board of the university, appeared as a candidate for the post of professor in mathematics department in violation of AWKU Act.
> 
> Though the requirements were not fulfilled, yet he was recommended for promotion as professor in PBS-21, they added.
> 
> Similarly, they said, several members of the same families were appointed in the university that showed the worst kind of nepotism. They said that six brothers including Arshur Rahman, Izazur Rahman, Hushur Rahman, Tanzilur Rahman, Shamsur Rahman and Junaid were given jobs by the university administration.
> 
> Also, former MNA Himayatullah Mayar, legal adviser of AWKU, his wife Zilla Huma, deputy director in BPS-18, also a bank employee, and his brother Wasiullah, assistant controller, belonged to the same family, sources said.
> 
> The induction of Dr Saeed Anwar, his daughter Natasha Anwar in BPS-18, his brother Anwar in English department and son-in-law Mohibullah in BPS-18 was another example of obliging the entire family by the university administration, they added.
> 
> &#8220;These are examples of only few irregularities in AWKU. There are more to be disclosed before an inquiry committee with proofs. However, it needs a thorough and impartial inquiry,&#8221; said sources on condition of anonymity.
> 
> They demanded of Higher Education Commission of Pakistan, provincial government and other high-ups to take up the matter seriously and deal with the responsible persons with an iron hand.
> 
> Dr Saeedul Islam, registrar of AWKU, when contacted, said that he was 200 per cent sure that all appointments and recruitments were made on merit and according to the rules and regulations of HEC and the university Act.
> 
> He claimed that there was a proper and well-organised mechanism for recruitments and appointments as well as running of financial matters of the university.
> 
> Anomalies galore in Mardan university - DAWN.COM
> 
> ------
> 
> Do you want me to post the details of what they did to Peshawar University and Agriculture University Peshawar code of conduct? Both the VC's are under the scope too.



Why dont you focus on "naya KPK and news related to it" rather than telling us how worst ANP was? Imran khan criticized ANP for bannu jail break, interestingly PTI had to face similar situation and it was more embarrassing as they were already warned of attack. 
We common people would appreciate every good step by PTI government but dont think we would blindly support you. If you people did not deliver after 5 years, we would also kick your ***** like we did with previous governments


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Pak-one said:


> Why dont you focus on "naya KPK and news related to it" rather than telling us how worst ANP was? Imran khan criticized ANP for bannu jail break, interestingly PTI had to face similar situation and it was more embarrassing as they were already warned of attack.
> We common people would appreciate every good step by PTI government but think we would blindly support you. If you people did not deliver after 5 years, we would also kick your ***** like we did with previous governments



Bannu Jailbreak and DI Khan Jailbreak has been discussed on this forum to it's teeth and there're specific threads for that. Actually the fault is mine who brought ANP here on this thread since people post their garbage anti-PTI news here and you've to respond accordingly... resulting in derailing the thread.

Anyway, I support and criticise PTI for a reason. We PTIans have the guts to digest criticism. PTI would deliver, infact they've already delivered what ANP/JUI nexus couldn't in 5-years. They already have won the hearts of many hardcore ANPers and JUIers just by seeing things going toward improvement under PTI's Provincial Govt.... imagine what would be the state of PTI and it's support base after 5-years?

Khpla Khwara Hm Khwara Kha Da... if ANP had delivered on what they promised, why would there had been a chance of kicking them out?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AstanoshKhan

chauvunist said:


>



This is a much needed step for strengthening reforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

AstanoshKhan said:


> Bannu Jailbreak and DI Khan Jailbreak has been discussed on this forum to it's teeth and there're specific threads for that. Actually the fault is mine who brought ANP here on this thread since people post their garbage anti-PTI news here and you've to respond accordingly... resulting in derailing the thread.
> 
> Anyway, I support and criticise PTI for a reason. We PTIans have the guts to digest criticism. PTI would deliver, infact they've already delivered what ANP/JUI nexus couldn't in 5-years. They already have won the hearts of many hardcore ANPers and JUIers just by seeing things going toward improvement under PTI's Provincial Govt.... imagine what would be the state of PTI and it's support base after 5-years?



The Funny Thing about Anpian's is that in every political gathering they criticize PTI for where is change and many bla bla bla but these be gairats don't ask themselves wtf have we done in 5 years....they are expecting PTI to do what they couldn't do or didn't even try to do in the previous 5 years...They made the whole province a mess in the previous 5 years...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## chauvunist

darkinsky said:


>


*
Still Butt hurted abou this...*


----------



## Leader

*PML-N workers assure support behind PTI candidate in NA-1 by polls*

PESHAWAR: Members of the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) in PK-2 and PK-3 have expressed their support for Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf&#8217;s candidate in NA-1. 

A press conference has been held at the Peshawar Press Club on Friday, in which PML-N Workers Committee Chairman Abdullah Khan announced that he will support PTI candidate Gul Bacha in the August 22 by-polls. 

Khan said the party&#8217;s provincial leadership has left it to the workers to decide who to side with. 

Meanwhile, National Youth Organization (NYO) Chief Organizer Malik Arshad, Peoples Youth Organization office bearers and Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam Fazl leader Iqbal Khan also announced to organise joint rallies and gatherings to campaign for Awami National Party candidates. 

NYO provincial organiser Malik Arshad said a rally will be held today (Saturday) while a joint public gathering will be held on August 18 in Nowshera in support of ANP, PPP and JUI-F joint candidate in NA-5, Daud Khattak.

PML-N workers assure support behind PTI candidate in NA-1 by polls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

chauvunist said:


> *
> Still Butt hurted abou this...*



Buddy, don't feed the troll, this thread is for new developments in KPK and for positive constructive criticism. Just ignore any useless troll and move on..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

Jazzbot said:


> Buddy, don't feed the troll, this thread is for new developments in KPK and for positive constructive criticism. Just ignore any useless troll and move on..



I usually don't give attention to that lifeless troll but at times his rants need a kick in the rear,Thats the only language these bhatta khor and makkar people understand....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

chauvunist said:


> I usually don't give attention to that lifeless troll but at times his rants need a kick in the rear,Thats the only language these bhatta khor and makkar people understand....



There are like at least 10 other threads daily where we can easily kick them in the rear. And we do that almost daily.  

Then why polluting our Naya KPK thread..?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

Jazzbot said:


> There are like at least 10 other threads daily where we can easily kick them in the rear. And we do that almost daily.
> 
> *Then why polluting our Naya KPK thread*..?



KPK Govt is thorn in the throat of many Corrupt Mafias and Political parties...Desperation is their fate and they can see it clearly from now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


>



I know this MPA personally - an ex-Town Nazim... he had been to our Hujra numerous times when my Uncle was a Nazim. He's a very humble and kind hearted fellow... this was very much expected from him. BTW, Motorway Police walay kisi ki nahi suntay even if you're a PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

90 pages gone and no visible naya pakistan or naya peshawar or naya KPK seen so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

TaimiKhan said:


> 90 pages gone and no visible naya pakistan or naya peshawar or naya KPK seen so far.



 .


----------



## Armstrong

TaimiKhan said:


> 90 pages gone and no visible naya pakistan or naya peshawar or naya KPK seen so far.



Sir aaap sahiii surmaaa lagaaa kar deekheiiin.....Naya Pakistank bhi nazaar aa jaiii gaaa !


----------



## Armstrong

TaimiKhan said:


> 90 pages gone and no visible naya pakistan or naya peshawar or naya KPK seen so far.



Sir aaap sahiii surmaaa lagaaa kar deekheiiin.....Naya Pakistank bhi nazaar aa jaiii gaaa !


----------



## Jango

TaimiKhan said:


> 90 pages gone and no visible naya pakistan or naya peshawar or naya KPK seen so far.



Well, you're in Peshawar I believe, nothing better than on the ground reporting...so what have you seen?

A few members say that they have seen improvements, sewage, cleanliness drives, general aesthetics, schools, small stuff like that on city level.

My friend from Swat also says that he has seen a visible difference. MPAs have come to meet the locals in almost every village.

For the big stuff, I say give another 3 months or so. That is why I am not giving a definitive opinion on PML either. Big stuff also needs time and money, eradicating corruption as well.

But in the field of terrorism, I think PTI is going to fail badly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

Armstrong said:


> Sir aaap sahiii surmaaa lagaaa kar deekheiiin.....Naya Pakistank bhi nazaar aa jaiii gaaa !



aaj kal sahi wala surma miltaaa kahan hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

nuclearpak said:


> Well, you're in Peshawar I believe, nothing better than on the ground reporting...so what have you seen?
> 
> A few members say that they have seen improvements, sewage, cleanliness drives, general aesthetics, schools, small stuff like that on city level.
> 
> My friend from Swat also says that he has seen a visible difference. MPAs have come to meet the locals in almost every village.
> 
> For the big stuff, I say give another 3 months or so. That is why I am not giving a definitive opinion on PML either. Big stuff also needs time and money, eradicating corruption as well.
> 
> But in the field of terrorism, I think PTI is going to fail badly.



Severage, cleanliness etc etc are small things, i haven't been to city side much, but people from that side who even voted for PTI are kind of disappointed. In Swat and other areas MPA are coming as for now they have not been targeted, the day they start, they won't be seen much.

Yes i am also waiting and see what happens in 2-3 months time period. But development work is totally shut, projects which are half way are also shut with no funds available and making traffic a mess. Only the USaid funded project is still going on. 

Yeah their understanding of the war on terrorism is flawed or they don't wanna understand and that may lead to problems. 

Lets see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

TaimiKhan said:


> Severage, cleanliness etc etc are small things, i haven't been to city side much, but people from that side who even voted for PTI are kind of disappointed. In Swat and other areas MPA are coming as for now they have not been targeted, the day they start, they won't be seen much.
> 
> Yes i am also waiting and see what happens in 2-3 months time period. But development work is totally shut, projects which are half way are also shut with no funds available and making traffic a mess. Only the USaid funded project is still going on.
> 
> Yeah their understanding of the war on terrorism is flawed or they don't wanna understand and that may lead to problems.
> 
> Lets see.



the problem is with your military apologist mentality, nothing else, for 10 years or so you guys couldnt bring any positive change, and not even do the job you are paid for, even worsen the situation instead...yet crying rivers over a 70 day old elected government... tch !

by the way, its consequential for any military apologist like Sikandar Hayat or anyone else to be upset with the elected civilian setup.. thats the mindset of our Sisi's and their ahlo-ayal !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Leader

*Apprehended: Eight suspects arrested during search operation*


Security forces arrested eight suspects during a search operation in Rana Zai Jahani and Jahan Khani areas of Kulachi tehsil early Saturday morning.
A Kulachi police official said security forces along with the police and elite commandos conducted door-to-door operations. A partial curfew was imposed in the area and all routes leading to it were closed, he added.
Eight suspects were arrested and weapons were recovered from their possession, following which they were shifted to an undisclosed location for interrogation, said the police official. The operation was carried out based on information stating escaped prisoners from the DI Khan jailbreak on July 29 were hiding in the area.
The names of those arrested could not be ascertained and it cannot yet be confirmed whether they are indeed prisoners from the jailbreak. Security forces had earlier conducted a search operation in areas of Kulachi stated to be havens used by militants involved in attacking the prison.
On August 10, the government ended the 2009 peace deal with the Kulachi tribe after investigative reports revealed the Kulachi route was used by militants to escape following the attack. According to government officials, the peace deal barred Kulachi tribes from sheltering or providing safe passage to militants.
On August 5, Punjabi Taliban&#8217;s Mujahid Ahmad aka Faqir Baba revealed during interrogation that the jailbreak was planned in Toi Khulla area of Wana, South Waziristan on July 10. The Punjabi Taliban are an affiliate of the banned Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP).
Mujahid was arrested from the DI Khan District Headquarters (DHQ) and Teaching Hospital after being injured during the jailbreak.
Published in The Express Tribune, August 18th, 2013.

Apprehended: Eight suspects arrested during search operation &#8211; The Express Tribune



darkinsky said:


>



This is really a disgusting new trend, these Afghan extortionists and kidnapping mafia is getting stronger and stronger.. 

some serious steps need to be taken.. 


No business, No progress ! @AstanoshKhan @Pak-one @Chauvinist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*119 suspects arrested in Jalozai Camp search*


NOWSHERA: Around 119 suspects were arrested during a search operation at the Jalozai Camp here on Saturday, police said.

SP (Investigation) Syed Israr Bacha, DSP (Cantonment) Akhtar Ali Khan and DSP Izhar Khan told a press briefing that the police and other security forces jointly conducted the search at the camp following reports about the presence of militants hailing from Khyber Agency.

They said the camp had been sealed and the Pabbi-Cherat Road blocked for traffic to carry out the search.

They said Nowshera District Police Officer Waqar Ahmad led the operation that was conducted on the directives of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government.

The officials said that 81 persons were released after questioning. *They said that 27 persons were detained on the charges of having ties with the militants and shifted to an unknown place for questioning. They said 11 persons were arrested on the charges of possessing unlicensed weapons, including three rifles, one Kalashnikov and seven pistols.*

119 suspects arrested in Jalozai Camp search - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=154911778038200





Peace is the only solution to move forward.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


> *Apprehended: Eight suspects arrested during search operation*
> 
> 
> Security forces arrested eight suspects during a search operation in Rana Zai Jahani and Jahan Khani areas of Kulachi tehsil early Saturday morning.
> A Kulachi police official said security forces along with the police and elite commandos conducted door-to-door operations. A partial curfew was imposed in the area and all routes leading to it were closed, he added.
> Eight suspects were arrested and weapons were recovered from their possession, following which they were shifted to an undisclosed location for interrogation, said the police official. The operation was carried out based on information stating escaped prisoners from the DI Khan jailbreak on July 29 were hiding in the area.
> The names of those arrested could not be ascertained and it cannot yet be confirmed whether they are indeed prisoners from the jailbreak. Security forces had earlier conducted a search operation in areas of Kulachi stated to be havens used by militants involved in attacking the prison.
> On August 10, the government ended the 2009 peace deal with the Kulachi tribe after investigative reports revealed the Kulachi route was used by militants to escape following the attack. According to government officials, the peace deal barred Kulachi tribes from sheltering or providing safe passage to militants.
> On August 5, Punjabi Taliban&#8217;s Mujahid Ahmad aka Faqir Baba revealed during interrogation that the jailbreak was planned in Toi Khulla area of Wana, South Waziristan on July 10. The Punjabi Taliban are an affiliate of the banned Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP).
> Mujahid was arrested from the DI Khan District Headquarters (DHQ) and Teaching Hospital after being injured during the jailbreak.
> Published in The Express Tribune, August 18th, 2013.
> 
> Apprehended: Eight suspects arrested during search operation &#8211; The Express Tribune
> 
> 
> 
> This is really a disgusting new trend, these Afghan extortionists and kidnapping mafia is getting stronger and stronger..
> 
> some serious steps need to be taken..
> 
> 
> No business, No progress ! @AstanoshKhan @Pak-one @Chauvinist



This is true... the extortionist and ransom mafia is on the peak.


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


> This is true... the extortionist and ransom mafia is on the peak.



This needs to be looked into, without security, no business !


----------



## darkinsky

After cold response from K-P, residents of Chitral seek Punjab

CHITRAL: 
Flood-affected people in Chitral on Saturday demanded relief from the Punjab government after the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa government failed to provide any assistance in the district.
Addressing journalists at the Chitral Press Club, Advocate Ghulam Hazrat Inqilabi, Muhammad Ubair, Shakiruddin and Muhammad Wali said residents are spending their days under the open sky, but the district administration has yet to take any measures to help them.
&#8220;Nothing has been done to clear the roads or to prevent the situation from deteriorating further,&#8221; said Inqilabi. He added they will migrate from the area and hold protests outside parliament if their demands are not met.
&#8220;We are frustrated by the utter lack of interest from the provincial government and have sought Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif&#8217;s help,&#8221; said Wali. He added they have presented their demands for relief to District Disaster Management Authority Chairman Muhammad Shoaib Jadoon and other officials, but they have not replied.

Wali said the cold response from local officials have further compounded their miseries, adding they are already disconnected from Chitral city because the road linking it to Bumburet in Kalash Valley was washed away by floodwater on July 31.
Prices of daily items have also shot up due to a shortage of edibles in the market.
Published in The Express Tribune, August 18th, 2013.
Read more: Bizarre , mustread , shocking


----------



## Jango

CHITRAL, July 31: With the financial assistance of the US Agency for International Development (USAID), a project has been launched for the conservation of snow leopard in central Chitral bordering the Chitral Gol National Park. Addressing at the launching ceremony of the project held here on Wednesday, the director conservation of the Snow Leopard Foundation (SLF), Hafeez Buzdar said the pastures of the six villages in the core area were known to be the habitats of the wild beast. He said that the livestock grazing in the pastures were the easy victims of the wild cat and the local people were prone to kill it in order to save their cattle. The project is working on this line so as to create an environment where the life of leopard is not endangered. &#8220;The two-pronged strategy of the project is conservation as well as research,&#8221; he said and added that for conservation purpose, the villages of Koghuzi, Barghuzi, Kuju, Bokhtuli, Parsan and Mori Payeen have been selected where economic activities will be started to compensate the farmers. &#8220;The livestock keepers will now take the leopard as their friend instead of foe when they are compensated in indirect manner and education is imparted to them about the environmental significance of the animal&#8221;, he said. &#8220;The vaccination of the livestock will be carried out, corrals will be constructed in the pastures to save the goats from being attacked by leopard and training on animal husbandry will be imparted&#8221;, Mr. Buzdar said. He said that the USAID support will of great help in meeting the real needs for a significant number of the poor herders, he said. Addressing on the occasion, the divisional forest officer of wildlife division, Imtiaz Hussain, said the snow leopard of prime importance in the ecosystem which caused a balance in the strength of different species of animals in the area. Divulging an interesting fact about the snow leopard, he said it attacked only the ailing goat in the herd and thus it was the friend not foe. He described the tools and methods of conservation of biodiversity in the past which worked well with the result that a complete balance existed in the system. Chairing the function, district education officer Nisar Ahmed Khan welcomed the decision to impart environmental education about snow leopard in the schools of the selected villages and assured his all out support to make it a success.&#8211;Zahirudin - See more at: Snow leopard preservation project launched in Chitral &#8211; Chitral Today, chitraltoday.net, chitral's online newspaper, latest, breaking news, daily news from chitral, kpk, khyber pakhtunkhwa


----------



## Leader

this is wrong, oh so wrong, Its the govt that has implemented the law, not Imran Khan !! 

no need to have Imran Khan's picture on tax payers money !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Did you see today's Najam 'Aristotle' Sethi program?

He was actually praising this.

Also IK said 'Agr zaroorat pari to main har roz Peshawar bethoon ga'...to keep n eye on the government, and to be fair, I agree. Imran Khan needs to keep a close look over there...can't mess this up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

this is wrong and condemnable, Imran Khan be his party's head, but not an official...



nuclearpak said:


> Did you see today's Najam 'Aristotle' Sethi program?
> 
> He was actually praising this.
> 
> Also IK said 'Agr zaroorat pari to main har roz Peshawar bethoon ga'...to keep n eye on the government, and to be fair, I agree. Imran Khan needs to keep a close look over there...can't mess this up.



this is wrong, by protocol and official rules, he cannot preside official meetings...and whatever he said today that he will, is wrong and undemocratic !

there is a very thin line between guiding the policies and interfering in official matters, and Imran has already crossed the line, IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


> This needs to be looked into, without security, no business !



120 or so suspected in such activities have been captured in the last week. The DIG/IG needs to be changed, he's a Hoti and would not cooperate the present Govt. even the CJ Peshawar is a JUIer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

why cant PTI stop illegal weapon markets? and stop their smuggling?

illegal weapons being manufactured and smuggled in and from KPK





 @Pak-one


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...ing-manifesto-promises-rti-ordinance-kpk.html


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

PESHAWAR (APP): Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Minister for Health, Shaukat Ali Yousafzai has said that independent Management Councils established for the four teaching hospitals of the Province, comprising people of repute in different fields.
The Councils will oversee all procurements for each of the hospitals and advise on its working in a way to provide the best of services to the patients and ensure transparency in its affairs.
These hospitals included Lady Reading Hospital (LRH), Hayatabad Medical Complex, Khyber Teaching Hospital Peshawar and Ayub Teaching Hospital Abbottabad.
The Minister thanked members of the councils for accepting membership of the management councils. Their supervision will on the one hand eradicate corruption from these hospitals while on the other hand it will improve the working of these hospitals.
He hoped that the step will contribute a lot to the fulfillment of the PTI promise of provision of best health services of the people at large.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


>



Good step.

If the law and order becomes a bit okay, then the government should also start dedicated bicycle or motorcycle lanes. Will help alleviate traffic concerns and also encourage bicycle riders to go longer distances without having to go through heavy traffic.


----------



## Leader

*KP rest houses to be leased out
*

Chairman Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf Imran Khan while apologizing to his provincial ministers said that none of his party ministers will be allowed to use the government owned Rest Houses for free, although ten percent discount will be given to them on their stay. 
He said that soon all the thirty two Rest Houses located in different location of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa espcially the Gallyat will be leased out to private companies.
Imran Khan said that the income earned from these leased Rest Houses will be given to schools and hospitals of KP.

KP rest houses to be leased out

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader




----------



## aamerjamal

What KPK did for people of chitral trapped in flood? did they start any new major project for Law, Loadshadding, infrastructure building anything?????????


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jango

PESHAWAR, Aug 19: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa inspector general of police on Monday set up an accountability commission at central level and disciplinary committees at regional level to check corruption in the department and remove corrupt and incompetent officers.

According to a statement issued by the capital city police officer&#8217;s office here, the police accountability commission headed by additional IGP (headquarters) and consisting of DIG (headquarters), DIG (inquiry and inspection), AIG (establishment) and AIG (legal) will review the recommendations of the regional disciplinary committees against dishonest and corrupt police officers.

The regional disciplinary committees will be headed by regional police officers and have all district police officers and SSP (special branch) as members.

The committees in light of intelligence reports and record will examine the lifestyle and assets of police officers and recommend departmental action, including expulsion, against corrupt and dishonest ones.

Meanwhile, the IGP directed the accountability commission and disciplinary committees to the assigned task within a month.

He said he won&#8217;t tolerate corruption, dishonesty and incompetence at any level in the department and that action would be taken to purge the department of unscrupulous elements.

Mr Ghani said he was hopeful that the action would earn the department good name besides improving its performance but setting an example for other officers to follow.

&#8220;Action against corrupt and incompetent elements will pave the way for positive changes in the police department in line with the vision of the chief minister,&#8221; he said.

Commission to check corruption in KP police - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MM_Haider

Nai Baat Details

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

these 'nai baat' people keep repeating themselves throughout the article. as if it is run by some physiologist who wants to ingrain the news in our mind rather than simply convey it.


anyways gud to see the police department setting up a commission to monitor corruption internally. others should follow them. long way to go but some silver lining has started to show up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

ajpirzada said:


> these 'nai baat' people keep repeating themselves throughout the article. as if it is run by some physiologist who wants to ingrain the news in our mind rather than simply convey it.



they want you to ingrain in your mind that peshawar sky train is already made and you just need to buy a ticket


----------



## SHAMK9




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

hasnain0099 said:


>



Anwar Qazi is a very principled man... dabang banda hai, has always been 

but I really wish people like him to take slots rather than anyone else who dont have the same calibre to the job...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

KP to establish two modern mega cities - DAWN.COM

*KP to establish two modern mega cities*

*PESHAWAR: Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has said that the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government is going to establish two mega cities, including one along Peshawar-Islamabad Motorway near Colonel Sher Khan Interchange and the other at Abbottabad, which would have all modern facilities.*

Chairing a meeting of officials of provincial housing department at his office on Tuesday, he said that it was the vision of PTI chairman Imran Khan to provide modern residential facilities to people of the province at affordable prices.

Secretary housing department briefed the participants on various aspects of the mega city projects.

The project of a proposed mega city on M-1 will be completed at an estimated cost of Rs45.8 billion over 45,000 kanals. This city will have modern civic facilities, including education complex, medical complex, five-star hotel, commercial zone, police station, mosques, apartments, golf course, theme parks, petrol/CNG stations, playgrounds, green belts, wide roads, electricity, Sui gas etc. It will serve a population of over 602,130.

Speaking at the meeting, the chief minister directed the authorities concerned to prepare the final plan of this important project within 15 days so that it could be approved formally.

He said that the proposed mega city would be the first of its kind in the province and country. The meeting was informed that because of its unique and important location the mega city would become a hub of commercial and business activities. Public-private partnership or any other feasible mode of implementation will be adopted for the project.

Mr Khattak asked the authorities of housing department to take necessary steps for acquisition of land for the mega city at Abbottabad.

Special assistant to the CM on housing department Amjad Afridi, additional chief secretary planning and development Khalid Pervez, additional chief secretary finance Sahibzada Saeed, secretary housing Zahid Arif, in-charge investment cell Rafaqullah Babar, deputy commissioner Nowshera and other authorities concerned attended the meeting.

Meanwhile, the chief minister inaugurated the monsoon tree plantation campaign 2013 by planting a sapling at the lawns of CM House, Peshawar.

Provincial senior minister Sirajul Haq, secretary environment Saeed Badshah, chief conservator forest and other relevant officials were also present on the occasion.


----------



## Leader

*KP to establish two modern mega cities
*

Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has said that the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government is going to establish two mega cities, including *one along Peshawar-Islamabad Motorway near Colonel Sher Khan Interchange and the other at Abbottabad,* which would have all modern facilities.

Chairing a meeting of officials of provincial housing department at his office on Tuesday, he said that it was the vision of PTI chairman Imran Khan to provide modern residential facilities to people of the province at affordable prices.

*Secretary housing department briefed the participants on various aspects of the mega city projects.
*

*The project of a proposed mega city on M-1 will be completed at an estimated cost of Rs45.8 billion over 45,000 kanals.* *This city will have modern civic facilities, including education complex, medical complex, five-star hotel, commercial zone, police station, mosques, apartments, golf course, theme parks, petrol/CNG stations, playgrounds, green belts, wide roads, electricity, Sui gas etc. It will serve a population of over 602,130.*

Speaking at the meeting, the chief minister directed the authorities concerned to prepare the final plan of this important project within 15 days so that it could be approved formally.

He said that the proposed mega city would be the first of its kind in the province and country. The meeting was informed that because of its unique and important location the mega city would become a hub of commercial and business activities. Public-private partnership or any other feasible mode of implementation will be adopted for the project.

*Mr Khattak asked the authorities of housing department to take necessary steps for acquisition of land for the mega city at Abbottabad.
*

Special assistant to the CM on housing department Amjad Afridi, additional chief secretary planning and development Khalid Pervez, additional chief secretary finance Sahibzada Saeed, secretary housing Zahid Arif, in-charge investment cell Rafaqullah Babar, deputy commissioner Nowshera and other authorities concerned attended the meeting.

Meanwhile, the chief minister inaugurated the monsoon tree plantation campaign 2013 by planting a sapling at the lawns of CM House, Peshawar.

Provincial senior minister Sirajul Haq, secretary environment Saeed Badshah, chief conservator forest and other relevant officials were also present on the occasion.

KP to establish two modern mega cities - DAWN.COM


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


>


Just for a teaser. Didn't PTI vow not to take foreign aid and debts?


----------



## Marshmallow

hasnain0099 said:


> Just for a teaser. Didn't PTI vow not to take foreign aid and debts?



they havent taken it yet ? ok!


----------



## SBD-3

Marshmallow said:


> they havent taken it yet ? ok!


Okey then, should i expect a denial from KPK government in a day or two?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Marshmallow said:


> they havent taken it yet ? ok!



n sorry to kno abt da loss of ur member in islamabad to asad umer











hasnain0099 said:


> Okey then, should i expect a denial from KPK government in a day or two?



no we have better things to do than doing dis.... like defeating pmln members in Isl n Punjab


----------



## SBD-3

Marshmallow said:


> n sorry to kno abt da loss of ur member in islamabad to asad umer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no we have better things to do than doing dis.... like defeating pmln members in Isl n Punjab


We're pretty satisfied Lost 2 gained 5 especially the seats in NA where we need it the most. In punjab losing out a couple of seats doesn't represent a hard dent since we are already sitting pretty. But in NA snatching two above the previous tally means quite a lot.
The math is exact opposite for PTI. Plus we didn't face the psychological blow of losing out home seats. Plus the loss of two crucial seats in NA where the power struggle for opposition is intense.


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> Just for a teaser. Didn't PTI vow not to take foreign aid and debts?



Foreign debts yes, and they aren't taking any as of yet..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Foreign debts yes, and they aren't taking any as of yet..


Lets hope that they say true to this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Haters gonna hate..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chauvunist

OK couple of positive things i have come across in KPK...

Police and Wapda have beefed up their raids on "Bijli chors"and hundreds have been arrested...Some areas in Suburbs of Peshawar were notorious for electricity theft and they are at the receveing end...

Scrutiny Govt Employees (so far in Hospitals only don't know about other deptts) is going on about their income,any other source of income and ownership of property for possible accountability and tax etc

Municipal corporation has started working efficiently after black period of ANP govt

Another thing i have heard that kitchens etc are locked in CM house and according to the employees he just bring something light from outside for lunch etc without wasting thousands daily in the kitchen...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

KPK info bill a catalyst for change - thenews.com.pk

*ISLAMABAD: Although promulgation of Right to Information (RTI) Ordinance in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (KP) has largely gone unnoticed in the media, it is set to become a catalyst for change by practically recognising the peoples right to know through a law considered one of the best in the world.
*


While majority of the media persons are unaware of the efficacy of an RTI law that breaks the culture of secrecy and ends monopoly of privileged journalists, it is equally useful for the public, allowing them to seek out information about anything and of any department run by public money. *The KP RTI Ordinance contains all the features that are vital for a strong RTI law. This is why it scores 143 and is positioned at the top of global RTI rankings, commented a World Bank expert.*


Before discussing the salient features of the RTI Ordinance promulgated in the KP, it is important to understand Pakistans position on global level regarding introduction of the laws promoting transparency and curbing corruption. *This law existed in only 13 countries just a couple of decades ago, according to a World Bank briefing note. Now is introduced in 90 countries* though it differs in effectiveness, depending on the structure and scope of legal framework.



*Pakistan was the first country in South Asia to introduce RTI legislation through Freedom of Information (FOI) Ordinance in 2002 however the law defeated its own purpose given the shortcomings as it was limited in scope with a lot of information declared exempted from disclosure and the subsequent weak enforcement mechanism.*



In contrast, India introduced similar legislation in 2005 that resulted in changing the governance paradigm and unprecedented growth of RTI activists other than the media holding the government to account.



Bangladesh and Nepal followed. Now India stands 2nd in global rating of RTI laws, Bangladesh ranks 15th, Nepal occupies 20th position while Pakistan ranks 76th among 90 countries having RTI laws.



Article 19-A of the 18th amendment was a step forward as peoples right to know was constitutionally acknowledged as one of the fundamental rights. Earlier, access to information was mere a statutory right granted through FOI Ordinance 2002. At present, FOI Ordinance is applicable at the federal level. Sindh and Balochistan have also replicated it but nowhere is it serving the desired purpose due to inherent flaws.



*While KPK has promulgated an effective RTI legislation through an Ordinance, Punjab has prepared and advertised a draft seeking public comment before presenting it in the provincial assembly. The federal government is working on devising a new RTI law.*



*Compared to FOI Ordinance 2002, KPs RTI Ordinance 2013 is a giant step ahead. *The former Ordinance has a limited scope, charges Rs50 for each FOI request, requires a reason for wanting information and a signed affidavit that it will not be used for any other purpose, allows 21 days to respond to FOI requests and has no provision for urgent requests. It has vague, open and extensive exemptions; no provision for a harm test; no protection for whistleblowers; designates the Ombudsman - with only recommendatory powers - to hear complaints; and weaker sanctions for wrongdoers, according a brief of World Banks consultant.



*As for the RTI Ordinance promulgated in the KP, it is a potent law, though there is always room for improvement. Following are its salient features: Extremely wide in scope: It applies to all government departments, the KP legislature, chief minister/governor secretariat, lower courts, and even to private bodies funded by government and private bodies providing public services.


Speedy and free provision of information: An applicant does not have to deposit any fee for submitting an information request. One can submit a hand-written application or send email queries to the head of concerned department (later to the Information Officer once designated). Information officers must help citizens in making requests without inquiring about the reason for requesting information. The concerned department is bound to provide information within ten working days.



For matters of life and liberty, information must be provided within two working days.Punishment for officers denying/destroying requested information: Those deliberately refusing to disclose information, or destroying information subject to an RTI request, can be punished with a fine of up to Rs50,000; a prison sentence of up to two years, or both.



Extensive proactive disclosure of information: This is the information that public bodies must publish. It includes details of the functions and services a public body provides; its organisational set-up; its staffing structure and the salaries, perks and privileges of senior officials.



Clear and narrowly defined exemptions: Legitimate exemptions to RTI are specified in the law, e.g. information that would harm national security, the economy, legally privileged information.However, the KPK law also provides a harm test, whereby if the benefit in disclosure outweighs the harm, then even exempt information must be disclosed. There is no blanketed exemption for defence and other issues of national security.



Protection of whistleblowers: No action can be taken against the whistleblower who brings to light the internal wrongdoings in good faith and in the larger public interests.Independent Information Commission: Contrary to past practice of making Ombudsman an appellant authority, an independent commission will be set up to both hear complaints and enforce compliance with the law, and also to monitor and support implementation. While the chief commissioner, a retired senior government servant, will be appointed by the government along with three members -a retired high court judge, a senior advocate and a civil society representative will be appointed by the Chief Justice of Peshawar High Court, the Bar Council and the Human Rights Commission respectively.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spring Onion

Imran Khan is in Swat today .

There are mobile hospitals specially with lady doctors on the cards for KPK. oh I forgot within a YEAR.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MM_Haider

*IGP starts monitoring police performance through CCTVs*

*PESHAWAR: Sitting at the Central Police Office in the provincial capital or even travelling abroad, the Khyber Pakh-tunkhwa inspector general of police (IGP) would be able to see what police officials do in police stations. This is not at the planning stage, rather the IGP has already started observing activities at the Gulbahar Police Station on the screen of his cellular phone.*

Eight close circuit television (CCTV) cameras have been installed at the urban Gulbahar Police Station, one each at the office of station house officer, moharrar, the lockup and five others in and around the building.

A similar security and vigilance system has been introduced at the East Cantonment Police Station.The installation of the CCTV cameras at all the police stations of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, numbering more than 200, is part of the over 30 initiatives taken by the incumbent IGP Ihsan Ghani under the agenda of reforming the police force.

However, it remains to be seen as to how much the IGP and the provincial government of the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf-led by Pervez Khattak are committed to its implementation.&#8220;After the CCTVs are installed at all the police stations, the IGP, the DIGs and the DPOs will be able to monitor it from their offices,&#8221; said Ihsan Ghani in an interview with The News.

The official is looking for installation of the solar electricity system at all the police stations, so that their cameras, fans, lights and radios continue functioning during loadshedding.

&#8220;The female counters at over 60 police stations of the province have started receiving complaints. It is doing well to help the complainants, who would be reluctant to discuss problems with policemen in the past,&#8221; said Ihsan Ghani, an officer of the 11th Common Training Programme.

The IGP said the force is looking to increase compensation package for the slain policemen, so that the family of a cop killed in an encounter with terrorists or criminals face no problem in having a better life.

Projects have also been initiated for the welfare of the cops, including reducing duty hours by introducing shift system, providing them basic facilities at police stations.&#8220;We are planning to get good officers posted against key positions. The culture of shoulder promotion and out of turn promotions is being discouraged. A policy has been announced regarding the posting of officers from the rank of SP down to constables to uproot corruption and bring an end to misuse of powers,&#8221; said the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police chief.

To keep a check on corruption, vigilance committees of well reputed elders are being set up at the local level. Also, committees at the range and province levels have been formed to take action against the corrupt officials, who will be administered strict punishments, including expulsion from service and lodging of cases against them.

&#8220;We are focusing on training of traffic cops, investigators and arranging short courses for moharrars and others. Colleges and schools have been notified for the purpose that have started functioning to improve the skills of the cops in specific fields,&#8221; Ihsan Ghani said.

*Educated and trained moharrars have been deployed at police stations* and have been strictly directed to be polite with the complainants and register the FIR whoever comes.The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police are also planning to have a specialised intelligence wing to bust the network of militants and criminals. The force is also planning to recruit specialist investigators and traffic wardens as sub-inspectors to improve the investigation and traffic system.

&#8220;We have forwarded a case to the government and after its approval, we will hire specialist investigators and traffic managers as sub-inspectors. They will be having own wings and will be able to go to the top on the basis of performance,&#8221; the IGP said.

*&#8220;The online FIR registration system is doing very well. It has received a number of calls, after which we have lodged 44 FIRs at various police stations,&#8221; Ihsan Ghani said, adding the force is also going to launch its own FM radio &#8220;Pasban&#8221; in a few days.*

The RJs of the radio will not only inform the motorists about traffic accidents and road blockades to take another route but will also take live complaints against any police station in the province.

IGP starts monitoring police performance through CCTVs - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MM_Haider

Imran Khan will at 3 important events in Swat today on Aug 26th > Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf > Insaf News

*Imran Khan will at 3 important events in Swat today on Aug 26th*

Monday 26th August sees more promises being fulfilled by PTI in Khyber Pukhtunkhwa, especially in terms of womencare. Chairman Imran KHan will be present at 3 important events on Swat:

1. He will lay the foundation stone of 2 Micro Hydel sites which will provide all of Kalam with cheap and regular electricity by next summer. PTI plans to develop 300 such micro hydel sites in remote areas 

2. Imran will inaugurate the first MCH (mother child health) centre in rural swat which will provide 24/7 health cover to expectant mothers. 50 more MCH centres will open all over KPK in 12 months.

3. Imran Khan will inaugurate a mobile Lady Doctor Service for remote far flung villages to provide health cover to females/children. 50 more will start functioning within 12 months.



Central Media Cell
051-2270744

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ajpirzada

accountability and transparency culture seems to be propping up in KPK. a gud sign!



MM_Haider said:


> Imran Khan will at 3 important events in Swat today on Aug 26th > Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf > Insaf News
> 
> *Imran Khan will at 3 important events in Swat today on Aug 26th*
> 
> Monday 26th August sees more promises being fulfilled by PTI in Khyber Pukhtunkhwa, especially in terms of womencare. Chairman Imran KHan will be present at 3 important events on Swat:
> 
> 1. *He will lay the foundation stone of 2 Micro Hydel sites which will provide all of Kalam with cheap and regular electricity by next summer. PTI plans to develop 300 such micro hydel sites in remote areas *
> 
> 2. Imran will inaugurate the first MCH (mother child health) centre in rural swat which will provide 24/7 health cover to expectant mothers. 50 more MCH centres will open all over KPK in 12 months.
> 
> 3. Imran Khan will inaugurate a mobile Lady Doctor Service for remote far flung villages to provide health cover to females/children. 50 more will start functioning within 12 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Central Media Cell
> 051-2270744



awesome.. and the remaining two points deserve applause!! small but critical initiatives is the way to go. we dont have money for mega projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

ajpirzada said:


> small but critical initiatives is the way to go. we dont have money for mega projects.



That is a problem actually.

In the past couple of weeks, I have encountered at least 4 people who have said that what is PTI doing in KPK? No big project...Shahbz Sharif announced Metro, computerized record, bla bla bla. Nawaz Sharif announcing bullet train, kashgar etc.

But then I tell them these grass root initiatives which are going to make the real difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajpirzada

nuclearpak said:


> That is a problem actually.
> 
> In the past couple of weeks, I have encountered at least 4 people who have said that what is PTI doing in KPK? No big project...Shahbz Sharif announced Metro, computerized record, bla bla bla. Nawaz Sharif announcing bullet train, kashgar etc.
> 
> But then I tell them these grass root initiatives which are going to make the real difference.



exactly. and these small and sustainable initiative have a greater direct effect in changing the lives of the targeted people. mega projects have many indirect effects which sometime trickle down to general public in a significant way and sometimes dont. 
but face the reality that we dont have money for such mega projects. and in all likelihood many of them wont even be realised due to financial constraints.

for a long time i was hoping to hear that PTI is doing something or atleast thinking of doing something about mini hydro projects. and this new has really excited me and made me hopeful of the said 'change' we are waiting for.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

Jazzbot said:


>



where is @Leader? he doesnt post on PTI threads?


----------



## Jazzbot

Marshmallow said:


> where is @Leader? he doesnt post on PTI threads?


 @Leader last posted at PDF at 21Aug, and then nothing from him since then. I am also noticing this since a few days. Hope he's good at health and life. I'll wait for a couple of days, if he won't show up then I'll try to contact him to get an update.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Jazzbot said:


> @Leader last posted at PDF at 21Aug, and then nothing from him since then. I am also noticing this since a few days. Hope he's good at health and life. I'll wait for a couple of days, if he won't show up then I'll try to contact him to get an update.



did u go to dat protest in lhr? where the police mis handled them?


----------



## Jazzbot

* Fashion show in Peshwar organised by PTI cultural wing, tweets journalist Iftikhar Firdous *














> Iftikhar Firdous &#8207;@IftikharFirdous
> 
> Just in case you missed the Fashion Show in #Peshawar organized by #PTI Cultural Wing. ahemm pic.twitter.com/usIDwt4d9H

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Marshmallow said:


> did u go to dat protest in lhr? where the police mis handled them?



Policed stormed the protest at Saturday, I wasn't there. I however was there yesterday for an hour and today for 2 hours.. 

I usually don't go at such protests or gatherings, but after what police did at Saturday, I was bound to join. Hell today there was fight between 2 groups and mess with news reporters hours after I left protest lol. I wasn't there for fight however

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

Jazzbot said:


> Policed stormed the protest at Saturday, I wasn't there. I however was there yesterday for an hour and today for 2 hours..



i think @Leader must have also gone there


----------



## Jazzbot

Marshmallow said:


> i think @Leader must have also gone there



I don't know, didn't see him there and had no contact with him about it. I was there during lunch break, so donno..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Jazzbot said:


> I don't know, didn't see him there and had no contact with him about it. I was there during lunch break, so donno..



mujeh lugta hy usy pihr pari hugi hy police sey like b4  so must be ill therefore lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> can u confirm that TTP declare war on PML N ..bcoz i have seen that on this forum but not on TV .


----------



## SBD-3

jehanzeb.akhtar@********** said:


> can u confirm that TTP declare war on PML N ..bcoz i have seen that on this forum but not on TV .


I have no news regarding this with me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11




----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=653656627985698






*Mobile Courts operating in KP: Report By Capital TV
Aug 27, 2013*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Marshmallow said:


> where is @Leader? he doesnt post on PTI threads?



I've contacted @Leader last night, he's fine. Just busy with some family stuff, so nothing to worry about..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Jazzbot said:


> I've contacted @Leader last night, he's fine. Just busy with some family stuff, so nothing to worry about..



oh grt he must b so happy tody on SC decision

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Nephews of CM KPK Khattak trying to get possession of Chromite mines illegally


----------



## Jazzbot

W.11 said:


> Nephews of CM KPK Khattak trying to get possession of Chromite mines illegally



What's this and what's credibility of this piece? Please share more info about it if any..


----------



## W.11




----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## Jazzbot

KPK?s drive for justice - DAWN.COM






























*PESHAWAR: Sweat poured down Judge Fazal Wadoods back as he sat perched behind a desk inside the custom-built green bus court.*

The latest weapon in Pakistans battle against a creaking judicial system, the $98,000 mobile court allows Judge Wadood to preside over cases and disputes that have dragged on for years because of the slow grinding process involved in regular courts.

The situation has helped build frustration among the people and increased calls for Islamic sharia law at the governments expense.

The bus has been set up by the high court in the northwestern Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) province.

Boasting a portrait of Pakistan's founding father Muhammad Ali Jinnah, the bus is designed to go directly to the people, resolving their daily disputes in some of the most remote and dangerous parts of the country.

Part of a $15 million project, with 25 per cent financed by the government in northwest of Pakistan and the rest by international donors, the mobile court aims to strengthen both the present judicial system and state institutions.

Musarat Shah, a 72-year-old widower locked in a five-year land dispute, was one of the first on board the bus, which has the white crescent and star of the Pakistani flag emblazoned on its side.

Justice delayed is justice denied, said Shah, furious with the slow pace of the regular court system. Multiple commissions were held. One commission finished and demanded another commission, and it was taking us nowhere.

After hearing her case, Judge Wadood summoned a group of mediators who agreed to go off and inspect her land, before setting another hearing in a week's time.

Marc-Andre Franche, the head of UNDP in Pakistan, stated that the mobile court, which is an attempt at strengthening the judicial system, was one of the main ways to counter the influence of non-state actors.

Eight judges and 18 lawyers have been trained in conflict resolution to find quick solutions in simple cases that risk dragging on for years, clogging up the judicial system.

On its first one day, with the bus stationary in a car park in the Hayatabad suburb of Peshawar, Wadood together with a registrar and stenographer tapping away on a laptop, handled nearly 30 cases.

Chairman of the arbitration council, Mohammad Osman Khan, says the work consists of speedy mediation between parties in different conflicts normally faced in daily life, such as property battles, family problems and others.

However, the mobile court faces certain challenges in its path to success, which will help authorities determine whether it is worth rolling out further courtroom buses.

One of the major challenges is the inbred jirga system, which consists of traditional gatherings of tribal elders who typically mediate similar disputes at a local level.

Judgments passed at such gatherings by the elders are considered law in the tribal area.

Human rights organisations criticise their decisions as arbitrary.

The director of the judicial academy in Peshawar, Hayat Ali Shah, believes that the two systems can coexist.

A civil litigation in KPK comes to the court only when the jirga and others fail. So hopefully there will be no competition, Shah said.

He was hopeful the mobile initiative would be effective.

Although, it remains unclear how many villagers will opt for the mobile court rather than the traditional jirga system.

Security is another challenge that is being faced at present by the mobile court. So far, its work is limited to Peshawars suburbs. It is followed by an armed police escort.

The authorities are trying to agree on extra security precautions for when the bus travels to more dangerous parts of the northwest, away from the heavily protected city of Peshawar.

But Judge Wadood is not afraid of death. He feels providing justice to the common man is more important than worrying about safety.

Such problems are everywhere, he said, with regards to situations in different cities. We dont fear working here or there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHARGER

Illegal gas, power connections PTI lawmakers lead Peshawar protest against crackdown | ePaper | DAWN.COM


----------



## Side-Winder

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=522119461202068


----------



## A.Rafay

Jazzbot said:


> KPK?s drive for justice - DAWN.COM







In this photograph taken on August 27, 2013 shows a Pakistani judge attending a hearing on the first mobile court bus in Peshawar. First mobile court designed to go directly to the people, resolving their daily disputes in some of the most remote and dangerous parts of the country. A $98,000 bus, customed fitted as a mini courtroom guarded by armed police but reminiscent of a chip van is the latest weapon in the battle against the Pakistani Taliban. The aim is to cut down on the backlog of cases in ordinary courts dating back years, which has fuelled support for the Taliban and increased calls for sharia law at the expense of the government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder

The News Tribe | Breaking News, Latest Pakistan News, Fashion, Business, Sports, Technology

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

@cb4 cudnt find thread from yesterday where you were asking what has PTI done in 90 days....atleast thy did somthing...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

*CM KPK Pervaiz Khattak denotes completion of &#8216;corruption free&#8217; 90 days*

CM KPK Pervaiz Khattak denotes completion of

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

*CM KPK Pervez Khattak On Surprise Visit.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

Online FIRs jolt reluctant SHOs in KP


Online FIRs jolt reluctant SHOs in KP - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Jazzbot

SELF EDIT: grrr, already posted above..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*KPK tightens security of prisons
*

In the wake of overturning Dr Shakeel Afridi&#8217;s jail sentence, the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government on Saturday beefed up security measures in and around 21 prisons in Fata.

According of Fata Secretariat, the security at all 21 lock-ups have been tightened so that to avoid any misshape as there some 2,000 people imprisoned, some of them are suspected militants as well.

The officials said that there are a total of 15 prisons in seven tribal agencies while six lock-ups are in six Frontier Regions (FRs), *thus the government has increased security at the prisons.*

It is worth to mention here that a judicial official on Thursday last had overturned the 33-year jail sentence of Shakeel Afridi, the doctor who helped the CIA track down former Al-Qaeda leader Osama bin Laden.

Dr Shakeel Afridi was sentenced in May 2012 on charges of colluding with banned militants outfit Lashkar-i-Islam of Khyber Agency.


KPK tightens security of prisons


----------



## Leader

*Independent MPA KP Shah Faisal Khan joins PTI
*


Independent MPA KP Shah Faisal Khan joins PTI > Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf > Insaf News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*KP police officers told to declare assets*

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police Accountability Commission on Monday directed all police officers to submit details of their assets within 15 days as part of the government&#8217;s policy to reform the department.

According to a statement issued here, all police officers, including station house officers, will have to submit details of their movable and immovable properties.

After the stipulated time, the department through intelligence agencies and police record will check details of assets and properties, while stern action will be taken against officers found guilty of accumulating money and building properties by illegal means.

Meanwhile, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Inspector General of Police Ihsan Ghani said strict action would be taken at all costs against policemen found guilty of any kind of wrongdoings and corruption without leniency.

&#8220;The department (police) will be purged of such employees,&#8221; he said.

The IGP said action would not only help improve the police&#8217;s performance but would also prove a lesson for other police officers.

He said the action was aimed at discouraging corrupt elements and encouraging the honest, dedicated and dutiful people in police.

TRANSFERS AND POSTINGS: The provincial government on Monday reshuffled some police officers.

Capital City Police Officer Peshawar Captain (r) Liaquat Ali Khan (BS-21) went on leave and therefore, regional police officer of Mardan Mohammad Ali Khan (BS-19) was posted the capital city police officer Peshawar in his own rank, pay and scale.

&#8212;Bureau Report

KP police officers told to declare assets - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

mobile court hearing.. #KPK


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/275471-kpk-move.html#post4724407


----------



## Leader

French channel reports on Pakistan's first mobile court in Khyber Pakhtunkhawa initiated by Imran Khan's PTI govt.

p.s. on side note; French; some heavenly language

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## runa moosani

Any news about dengue in swat??


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10100680770108261





electricity production projects in KPK, report by BBC urdu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafael

Whats with appointing 32 parliamentary secretaries?


----------



## Leader

runa moosani said:


> Any news about dengue in swat??



*174 undergoing treatment for dengue in Swat: officials
*

Officials of the Saidu Sharif Hospital on Tuesday said that 174 dengue patients were undergoing treatment at the hospitals. The hospital sources said that more than 1000 persons were admitted to the hospitals for treatment and most of them were discharged while 174 were still undergoing treatment. Some sources said that condition of three patients was stated to be serious.

However, relatives of a patient, who died at the hospital on Wednesday, staged protest on the hospital premises alleging that Hayat Hussain was admitted for treatment after he was tested positive for dengue fever.

MARDAN: The number of dengue-infected patients in the district reached six as two more persons were diagnosed with the disease at the Mardan Medical Complex (MMC), a doctor said on Tuesday. Talking to reporters, Dr Ameer Khan said that a 30-year-old woman belonging to the Sheikh Maltoon Town in Mardan has been diagnosed with the dengue fever. He said the patient was in critical condition as the ailment had entered the third stage. He said another man, who was tested positive for dengue and was admitted, had left for Lahore as he was residing there. Dr Ameer Khan said the number of dengue patients was steadily increasing and arrangements have been made to treat them free of charge.

174 undergoing treatment for dengue in Swat: officials - thenews.com.pk

it is next to impossible for dengue to be in Swat, its definitely a planted attack, those who attacked with it on Lahore, did the same in Swat. this dengue mosquito doesnot survive in our environment. its planted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=523496837730997





BBC Report on various new power generation projects in KPK..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

And the real change begins..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Women Squash Tournament started in KPK - Video Dailymotion


All KPK girls squash tournament being held in Peshawar !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

forward bloc formed in PTI KPK government


----------



## Rafael

W.11 said:


> forward bloc formed in PTI KPK government



I think the party chief has got powers to disqualify all such members from assembly. Something of that sort was agreed in 18th amendment.

Not that I agree with this clause.


----------



## Jango

Police officials running extortion schemes from their stations in Nowshera suspended.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHARGER

Question mark on PTI`s austerity plan KP govt appoints a brigade of parliamentary secretaries | ePaper | DAWN.COM


----------



## Side-Winder

CHARGER said:


> Question mark on PTI`s austerity plan KP govt appoints a brigade of parliamentary secretaries | ePaper | DAWN.COM



Mr khattak sometimes makes diversions im sure Imran khan will take notice of this like that issue of usage of govt helicopter


----------



## Leader

is it true ya koe photoshop ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

September 4, 2013 - At the inauguration of Free Emergency Treatment Service in KPK

p.s. notice no picture of Imran Khan in the back poster.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rasengan

This PTI government is no different than the last regime in KPK. Specifically the investment department which is inefficient and bureaucratic in nature that they can't fulfill a simple request. Naya Pakistan is a pipe dream.


----------



## ajpirzada

Rafael said:


> I think the party chief has got powers to disqualify all such members from assembly. Something of that sort was agreed in 18th amendment.
> 
> Not that I agree with this clause.



i think that was to do with switching the party while u r still part of the assembly. i kind of agree with it as u had contested the election on ur party's mandate. 
forward block is an internal party issue and is to be dealt according to party's constitution. I sometimes tend to find IK very bad at controlling people. being democratic party does not imply that everyone in it goes on doing watever they deem fit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

CHARGER said:


> Question mark on PTI`s austerity plan KP govt appoints a brigade of parliamentary secretaries | ePaper | DAWN.COM



According to PTI rep, all of them are volunteers with no salaries and perks but the matter should be investigated and if found any hanky panky, PTI should be taken to task.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Projects being launched to promote KP tourism*

*PESHAWAR: The participants of a briefing were told on Wednesday that a number of new projects were in the pipeline to promote tourism in the province including ferry services on the Indus and Kabul rivers at Nowshera, Khairabad, Kund, Dera Ismail Khan and other places along with launching special train service between Nowshera and Attock.*

According to a handout, the briefing was arranged at the Chief Ministers Secretariat. The briefing was attended by Chairman Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf Imran Khan, Chief Minister Pervez Khattak, Provincial Ministers for Sports and Tourism Mehmood Khan, PTI MNA Asad Umar and others. 

The participants were told the ferry service will help the tourists to see the rare specie of blue dolphin found in the Indus River. The service will be extended to other rivers as well. The meeting was informed new tourist resorts have been discovered in various places of the province including Naran , Kaghan, Galiyat, Swat, Dir and Chitral, adding these would be developed and open for tourists in the near future.

Projects being launched to promote KP tourism - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

*PTI-led govt appoints apolitical lawyer as KP advocate general
*

PESHAWAR: The Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf-led provincial government on Tuesday set an example by appointing a lawyer having no political affiliation as the Advocate General because every ruling party in the past appointed lawyers affiliated to it on this important constitutional post.

The Law, Parliamentary Affairs and Human Rights Department of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa issued the notification of Abdul Latif Yousafzai as Advocate General Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. At the same time, the department accepted the resignation of the incumbent Khalid Khan.

The previous Awami National Party-led provincial government had appointed the party-affiliated senior lawyers including Ziaur Rehman, Asadullah Khan Chamkani, now judge of the Peshawar High Court and Khalid Khan as advocate generals.

However, the PTI-led provincial government changed the tradition and appointed an apolitical lawyer Abdul Latif Yousafzai as the Advocate General. Abdul Latif Yousafzai, a resident of Swabi presently settled in Peshawar, has 40 years experience as a lawyer and has served on various important positions.

He has pleaded civil, criminal, banking, commercial and labour laws cases at all the courts, including the high courts and Supreme Court of Pakistan.

From 1986 to 1991, he was a special prosecutor of the anti-narcotics cases and legal advisor to the Customs and Income Tax departments. He represented as legal counsel of different banks including IDBP, NBP, UBL, MCB, NIB Bank and Equity Participation Fund.

He also remained deputy attorney general of Pakistan at Peshawar following his appointment in October 25, 1992. He also served as deputy prosecutor general, NAB at Peshawar from 1999 to 2000.

The federal government had also notified him as member of Alternative Dispute Resolution Committee, Known as &#8216;ADR COMMITTEE&#8217; for Customs, Federal Excise and Sales Tax. He also remained as Special Prosecutor, Customs, Peshawar from October 1986 to July 1991.

PTI-led govt appoints apolitical lawyer as KP advocate general - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

PTI government initiating new tourism projects 


*The PTI government in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is starting new projects for the promotion of tourism in the province and in this connection a modern ferry service is being started in River Indus and River Kabul.* This was told to chairman, Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf (PTI), Imran Khan at a meeting in Chief Minister's House. 
*
The PTI chief was told the provincial government had already purchased a ferry, which has seat capacity of 50 passengers.* The service would be operated in D I Khan, Khairbabad (Kund) and Nowshera while similar ferry service on the pattern of developed countries would also start in other rivers of the province. Under the tourism promotion scheme, a special train service would also be operated between Nowshera to Attock Khurd. The meeting was told that the ferry service will also prove helpful in seeing the rare-specie of dolphin in Indus and special tour would also be arranged for this purpose. 
*
Furthermore, the meeting was told that new tourist spots have been discovered in Naaran, Kaghan, Galiyat, Swat, Dir and Chitral, which would be opened for tourists to lessen pressure on the existing tourist spots in the province.* Speaking on the occasion, PTI chief, Imran Khan, stressed taking special measures for the protection of environment and discouraging of trees, forests and constructions in the tourists attractive areas. 

*The meeting decided that for taking steps for arresting environmental pollution in the already existing tourist spots and hiring of the services of national and international experts for the development of new tourism spots and their protection from pollution*. The provincial government would make efforts for provision of facilities to tourists and instead of the construction of hotels, houses and guest houses near the natural pools and springs would establish tent villages to prevent the pollution of environment. 

The authorities of tourism department told the meeting that with the co-operation of youth they are initiating new schemes for the promotion of tourism. Under which the participants of tours will be provided opportunity to precious species of birds and young volunteers will collect plastic bags, empty bottles and cans from the tourist spots and maintain their natural beauty. Similarly, youth will also participate in cycle rallies, hiking and races and all such activities would be organised in the tourists' spots. 
*
On this occasion, Chief Minister, Pervez Khattak said that the revival of tourism related activities and promotion will not only stabilise the economy of the province, but also help attracting youth towards healthy activities. *For keeping youth of the province busy in social, cultural, educational and extra-curricular activities seven "Youth Centres" have been established at divisional level for highlighting their talents. For these centres advisory councils have also been constituted at divisional level, which will be comprised of youth organisations, officials of youth affairs, elected public representatives and players. 

The PTI chief was further told that sites for the establishment of Youth Centres have been identified at divisional level and funds have also been arranged. The centres will be become functional by September 30, 2013. These centres will organise seminars, workshops and debates and will provide an opportunity for the youth to attend healthy activities. PTI chief said that the volunteers of PTI will also be included in these centres. He said that playgrounds and stadiums would be established in all 69 tehsils of the province and the conditions of the already existing stadiums would be improved. 



PTI government initiating new tourism projects | Business Recorder

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Rafael said:


> According to PTI rep, all of them are volunteers with no salaries and perks but the matter should be investigated and if found any hanky panky, PTI should be taken to task.



Baseless noise created over the appointment of Parliamentary Secretaries in KP: Dr Shireen Mazari


PTI Central Secretary Information, Shireen Mazari, today stated that the noise being created over the appointment of Parliamentary Secretaries in Khyber Pukhtunkhwa was totally without any basis. She pointed to the following facts:

1) These Parliamentary Secretaries will not be getting any financial benefits/salaries normally earmarked for these positions,from the public exchequer so it will not cost the government anything. They will only be receiving their MPA salaries.

2) The appointments have been made to allow MPAs to develop expertise in the various ministries and their work, so as to better be able to serve the public and understand governance more holistically.

3) Through these appointments, the elected representatives can also act as informed MPAs holding the bureaucrats and ministers accountable effectively.

It is unfortunate that before seeking an explanation or examining the issue, some people in the media criticised the KP government. In fact, these appointments add no financial burden on the public exchequer but give shape to the true notion of public service by the elected representatives.


Baseless noise created over the appointment of Parliamentary Secretaries in KP: Dr Shireen Mazari > Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf > Insaf News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

KPK govt to introduce 24 reforms in province | The News Tribe









*Peshawar: Provincial government has compiled a set of recommendations to introduce reforms in government departments.*

*The recommendations include:*


Formation of complaint cell in board of revenue
Updated reforms in police
Certification for the transfer of land, confirming the commissioner and deputy commissioner about land transfer.
Introduction of working groups
Transfer of working assets from traditional to government offices
Putting up rate list near sub registrar and tehsil offices
Online First Investigation Report (F.I.R)
Monitoring of police stations
Computerised land record
Launch of technical unit and elite force
Seminar workshops will also be launched to minimise communication gap between police and people
Information agency will also be introduced in districts
Introduction of warden system and intelligence system in all prisons

*Some future projects include:*


CCTV footage system
permanent check posts
token system in prisons
women complaint cell
school of investigation and intelligence
FM radio for police
latest and free healthcare facilities and neutral healthcare foundation
Rs. 25 million has been invested for building of insulin bank
500 million for health insurance whereas 300 million for health measures of child and mother
Also safety injections for children amount to 25 million
As many as 1 billion for free healthcare facilities



@nuclearpak @Leader @Armstrong @AstanoshKhan @balixd @Slav Defence @mafiya @pkuser2k12 @Marshmallow

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jazzbot

PTI Sky Train Project Peshawar KPK &#8211; PTI KPK Government Projects




PESHAWAR: With growing traffic congestion irking all time high to the citizens of Peshawar, PTI&#8217;s Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government decides a landmark project for Peshawar City.

According to officials, the project would require, however, massive funding and would provide relief to locals regarding traffic flow. &#8220;The World Bank has shown interest in starting the Sky Train project in the provincial capital of the province,&#8221; they further said.

The provincial government has planned to run &#8216;Sky Train from Chamkani to Hayatabad area of the city.

Senior Minister Jamat e Islami JI Sirajul Haq has confirmed that the provincial government is planning the launching of sky train for which the World Bank has shown interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jazzbot

Bajaur follows in footsteps of KP - DAWN.COM


*KHAR, Sept 3: The political administration has decided to launch mobile courts in Bajaur Agency to provide easy and speedy justice to tribal people of remote areas.*

The decision was taken in a meeting held here on Tuesday with Political Agent Syed Abdul Jabar Shah in the chair. Other senior officials of the political administration also attended the meeting.

The participants of the meeting discussed issues related to law and order situation, strategy for speedy disposal of pending cases and allocation of funds for development schemes in the tribal region.

Senior officials briefed the political agent about the number and nature of cases, filed by the tribal people in their offices over the last two decades.

They said that the number of cases had been increased during the past several years. They said that 25,000 new cases were initiated since 2010 after the writ of the government was restored in the tribal region.

The political agent was informed that increase in number of cases and activities of the officials concerned outside their offices were main causes of delay in disposal of cases.

The political agent expressed concern over increase in the number of cases and displeasure over delay in their disposal.

&#8220;I am not satisfied with the procedure set for hearing of cases because it doesn&#8217;t provide speedy justice to the poor tribal people. We should adopt a modern system to ensure provision of easy and speedy justice to them,&#8221; he told the participants of the meeting.

The political agent asked the officials to take serious steps to start hearing of pending cases as getting of speedy justice was the basic right of every citizen of the country.

Talking to journalists after the meeting, the political agent said that the administration decided to set up immediately a mobile court in the agency to ensure easy and speedy justice to the tribesmen of remote and far-flung areas.

&#8220;Mobile court is vital for early disposal of cases and provision of speedy justice to residents of the tribal region particularly to the people of far-flung and remote areas,&#8221; Mr Shah said.

He said that the mobile court would be made functional from Sept 5. He said that initially mobile court would be set up in Khar, Loi Mamond, War Mamond and Salarzai tehsils, however, the same would be gradually extended to other parts of the agency.

The political agent said that the mobile courts would hear cases in public places including government school and hospital. He said that tehsildar in each tehsil would be responsible to arrange mobile court in his area once in a week.

Mr Shah said that the mobile courts were aimed at providing justice to tribal people at their doorsteps. It would be the first scheme of speedy justice in the history of tribal areas and would help to resolve civil disputes and criminal cases of petty nature at the earliest, he said.

He said that mobile courts would also help to reduce the burden of pending cases. &#8220;This step will not only help people to get speedy justice but will also save their time and money,&#8221; the political agent said.


------------------------------


*PTI setting examples for others..  *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

Jazzbot said:


> KPK govt to introduce 24 reforms in province | The News Tribe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Peshawar: Provincial government has compiled a set of recommendations to introduce reforms in government departments.*
> 
> *The recommendations include:*
> 
> 
> Formation of complaint cell in board of revenue
> Updated reforms in police
> Certification for the transfer of land, confirming the commissioner and deputy commissioner about land transfer.
> Introduction of working groups
> Transfer of working assets from traditional to government offices
> Putting up rate list near sub registrar and tehsil offices
> Online First Investigation Report (F.I.R)
> Monitoring of police stations
> Computerised land record
> Launch of technical unit and elite force
> Seminar workshops will also be launched to minimise communication gap between police and people
> Information agency will also be introduced in districts
> Introduction of warden system and intelligence system in all prisons
> 
> *Some future projects include:*
> 
> 
> CCTV footage system
> permanent check posts
> token system in prisons
> women complaint cell
> school of investigation and intelligence
> FM radio for police
> latest and free healthcare facilities and neutral healthcare foundation
> Rs. 25 million has been invested for building of insulin bank
> 500 million for health insurance whereas 300 million for health measures of child and mother
> Also safety injections for children amount to 25 million
> As many as 1 billion for free healthcare facilities
> 
> 
> 
> @nuclearpak @Leader @Armstrong @AstanoshKhan @balixd @Slav Defence @mafiya @pkuser2k12 @Marshmallow



Brilliant news,I like immediate steps taken by PTI..I appreciate such measures @Last Hope..what do you think?do such steps will help us to _recover _the trust deficiency between LEA,civil regime and subject??
However,PTI needs to work more on such covering lapses,they have successfully placed monitoring system,and increase the salary etc,however PTI also must focus on _updation of training courses of KPK police._,and also initiate workshops for enhancing the capabilities _lower ranked police officers,such as constables etc._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rain

Can I suggest something to PTI govt to do along with others things.
1. Presently our boards of intermediates and secondary education are full of corrupt people which sells top position and changes student answer sheets to people who pay huge reshwat to BISE employees. one was it to check this practice is to get the answer sheets of top 20 students re evaluated by an other independent examiners not associated with BOARDS. if the secondary evaluation finds the marking ok then the top position should be announced, we have 5 6 BISE boards hence checking of 120 student papers wont be a big issue. It will bring some transparency in at least top positions holders. secondly Rechecking policy has to be addressed as well, Boards should be directed to to show the original answer sheets to the student who apply for retotaling.

2. One security line, police and other security related department should be provided highly securing communications radios set. as anti state elements are well organized, well funded and well equipped to hear to Govt Communications and Police communication. this is a serious issue need an urgent action.


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...ents-kpk-women-gender-justis.html#post4731547

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## runa moosani

Kya ae wi tabdeeli hai???

????????? - ?BBC Urdu? - ????? ????????: ????????? ???????? ?? &#8217;???&#8216;?


----------



## chauvunist

*Senior and Junior regristrars of medical D unit KTH,Incharge laboratory KTH has been suspended for their absence from emergency after CM KPK visited KTH.*

Truly Naya KPK...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

runa moosani said:


> Kya ae wi tabdeeli hai???
> 
> ????????? - ?BBC Urdu? - ????? ????????: ????????? ???????? ?? &#8217;???&#8216;?




Read Baseless noise created over the appointment of Parliamentary Secretaries in KP: Dr Shireen Mazari > Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf > Insaf News 

and Zip it..


----------



## Masterio92

It's good that PTI government is doing well in KPK. They need to do something for employment generation on vast scale. For that matter they can excel on resources available in our agriculture sector. They just need to go the Israeli way in agriculture sector. Provide the people with cheap water from tube well or other sources to irrigate their land through drip water technique. It will bring the deserts and mountains bloom. We have tremendous light and soil, the need is only for our will and focus in this field to revolutionize our economy. It will bring lots of employment opportunities directly and through its multiplier effect. This thing does not require much qualified people. We can irrigate hundreds of acres in very less time, through less water and with low cost. We have great prospects to prevail in this sector.PTI can replicate the success story of Israel in Naya KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

Masterio92 said:


> It's good that PTI government is doing well in KPK. They need to do something for employment generation on vast scale. For that matter they can excel on resources available in our agriculture sector. They just need to go the Israeli way in agriculture sector. Provide the people with cheap water from tube well or other sources to irrigate their land through drip water technique. It will bring the deserts and mountains bloom. We have tremendous light and soil, the need is only for our will and focus in this field to revolutionize our economy. It will bring lots of employment opportunities directly and through its multiplier effect. This thing does not require much qualified people. We can irrigate hundreds of acres in very less time, through less water and with low cost. We have great prospects to prevail in this sector.PTI can replicate the success story of Israel in Naya KPK.



But we shouldn't only concentrate on agriculture. In modern nations the trends show that the larger share of the national economy is owned by services though only in developing nations we still have agriculture as the chief thing of importance. But starting with agriculture may be a good first step.

Imran Khan's PTI is actually doing well in the field of services. Right to information act has been passed and will allow Pakistani citizens to learn all about what is going on in the country. There are further acts and it is believed that the people of FATA may soon see a lifting of the collective responsibilities act. If this news is true it will be a major achievement for any other party. I'd also like to see FATA either as a seperate province or merged with Khyber Pakhunkhwa. I hope PTI does something about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Baseless noise created over the appointment of Parliamentary Secretaries in KP: Dr Shireen Mazari*



*OFFICIAL STATEMENT FROM INSAF.PK*




PTI Central Secretary Information, Shireen Mazari, today stated that the noise being created over the appointment of Parliamentary Secretaries in Khyber Pukhtunkhwa was totally without any basis. She pointed to the following facts:
*
1)* These Parliamentary Secretaries will not be getting any financial benefits/salaries normally earmarked for these positions,from the public exchequer so it will not cost the government anything. They will only be receiving their MPA salaries.

*2)* The appointments have been made to allow MPAs to develop expertise in the various ministries and their work, so as to better be able to serve the public and understand governance more holistically.

*3)* Through these appointments, the elected representatives can also act as informed MPAs holding the bureaucrats and ministers accountable effectively.

It is unfortunate that before seeking an explanation or examining the issue, some people in the media criticised the KP government. In fact, these appointments add no financial burden on the public exchequer but give shape to the true notion of public service by the elected representatives.












*SOURCE:*

Baseless noise created over the appointment of Parliamentary Secretaries in KP: Dr Shireen Mazari > Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf > Insaf News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## runa moosani

Jazzbot said:


> Read Baseless noise created over the appointment of Parliamentary Secretaries in KP: Dr Shireen Mazari > Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf > Insaf News
> 
> and Zip it..



This man defended pti in a very good way,how can pti do anything wrong??it is impossible


----------



## chauvunist

chauvunist said:


> *Senior and Junior regristrars of medical D unit KTH,Incharge laboratory KTH has been suspended for their absence from emergency after CM KPK visited KTH.*
> 
> Truly Naya KPK...



CM paid a surprise Visit to KTH(Khyber Teaching Hospital) at 11:00 pm himself...Thats the spirit...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jazzbot

runa moosani said:


> This man defended pti in a very good way



I'll take it as a compliment 



runa moosani said:


> how can pti do anything wrong??it is impossible



No one ever claimed that PTI can't do anything wrong, I myself have posted several things here which were wrong and were done by PTI. I've even criticized several decisions by PTI leadership a lot of times. 

I just call spade a spade instead of supporting anyone blindly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## runa moosani

Jazzbot said:


> I'll take it as a compliment
> 
> 
> 
> No one ever claimed that PTI can't do anything wrong, I myself have posted several things here which were wrong and were done by PTI. I've even criticized several decisions by PTI leadership a lot of times.
> 
> I just call spade a spade instead of supporting anyone blindly.



Okay my tsunami bhai,i agree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

runa moosani said:


> Okay my tsunami bhai,i agree



BTW sis which political party you support, so far you just looked like Anti-PTI..


----------



## runa moosani

Jazzbot said:


> BTW sis which political party you support, so far you just looked like Anti-PTI..



Don't ask which party i support,but not any political party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> I'll take it as a compliment
> 
> 
> 
> No one ever claimed that PTI can't do anything wrong, I myself have posted several things here which were wrong and were done by PTI. I've even criticized several decisions by PTI leadership a lot of times.
> 
> I just call spade a spade instead of supporting anyone blindly.



This is exactly what makes us Different....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

http://epaper.dawn.com/Advt.php?StoryImage=07_09_2013_008_005

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Masterio92

haviZsultan said:


> But we shouldn't only concentrate on agriculture. In modern nations the trends show that the larger share of the national economy is owned by services though only in developing nations we still have agriculture as the chief thing of importance. But starting with agriculture may be a good first step.



Hi,
I did not say to concentrate only on agriculture. Developing agriculture doesn&#8217;t stop one to pursue progress or improvement in services and industrial sector. Rather these are inter connected and inter dependent to great extent. Just take an idea from these pictures which are from Bahadar Baba Nowshehra District. (KPK's CM locality) These are wild olive trees having no commercial value. The environment is all set for cultivation of productive kind of olive tree here. It can be cultivated almost in all KPK except east-south part. So if these small and beautiful hills that are stretched to hundreds of acres are cultivated, it would give big produce and hence foreign exchange and more employment opportunities. 
















This was just one example. Similarly we have deserts of Karak, Lakki Marwat and DI khan, that can be transformed into farm land. 



> Imran Khan's PTI is actually doing well in the field of services. Right to information act has been passed and will allow Pakistani citizens to learn all about what is going on in the country


.

It must be a good step... but it won't stop us from demanding a Silicon Valley in KPK.



> There are further acts and it is believed that the people of FATA may soon see a lifting of the collective responsibilities act. If this news is true it will be a major achievement for any other party. I'd also like to see FATA either as a seperate province or merged with Khyber Pakhunkhwa. I hope PTI does something about this.



There seems no fuss among the tribals on moving FATA to either direction. The over all situation is pathetic across the country. I had met few.... they were ok with status quo minus current situation. 

Anyway we all look forward to your coming book on tribals. And please dont forget to submitting it to our expert Luffy for review before publishing.


----------



## Side-Winder

just in:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rasengan

> No one ever claimed that PTI can't do anything wrong, I myself have posted several things here which were wrong and were done by PTI. I've even criticized several decisions by PTI leadership a lot of t



I was once a staunch PTI supporter who believed in the concept of Naya Pakistan, where the top leadership would appoint individuals which were efficient and competent within their field of expertise. This notion failed to transpire through my own experience and I was deeply disappointed. What is the point in trying to bring investment to a country where the government in power does not even work with you.


----------



## Jango

Thousands of shops raided in Charsadda, Peshawar and Nowshera. Shopkeepers fined and FIR's registered for different reasons ranging from over-pricing, sub standard quality to no licences.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Who the hell were these guys?







nuclearpak said:


> Thousands of shops raided in Charsadda, Peshawar and Nowshera. Shopkeepers fined and FIR's registered for different reasons ranging from over-pricing, sub standard quality to no licences.


Does that seem authentic? Where were these stats published?


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=658521610832533





*Shah Farman explaining role of KP govt's 32 parliamentarian secretaries (with no perks)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Traffic police launches awareness drive

PESHAWAR (APP): Traffic police here Thursday launched an awareness campaign to sensitise masses regarding traffic rules and regulations. In this connection, the traffic police arranged a camp at Qayyum stadium chowk cantt area where traffic police officers carrying brushers and pumplifts with slogans of observing traffic laws were distributed among the people and motorists. 
The four days campaign will be concluded on Friday (tomorrow).

The officials of traffic police briefed the motorist about the observance of traffic laws and regulations.

This campaign is being organised on the directives of IGP Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Ehsan Ghani and SSP Traffic Khalid Hamdani.


---------------------------------------


Walk held for increasing school enrolment - DAWN.COM

*KARAK, Sept 5: Teachers and students of government high school Sarki Lawagher held a walk here on Thursday to encourage parents to enrol their out-of-school children. Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf MPA Deena Naz Khattak led the walk.*

Speaking on the occasion, the MPA resolved to bring all out-of-school children back to schools. She termed the enrolment walk a positive activity and asked parents, particularly mothers, to make sure their children were enrolled in schools to make them good citizens of the country.

The lawmaker said that the PTI-led provincial government had focused on education and health sectors. She said that the government wanted to bring change through education in the province to make it a role model for other provinces. She assured her full support to the education department in increasing enrolment in schools and added that on government level they would patronise such activities.

Meanwhile, Dr Daraz Khattak has assumed the charge of his new assignment as district health officer.

A welcome party was also arranged for Dr Khattak by health staff here on Thursday. On this occasion, the new DHO resolved that he would ensure all health centres remained functional with the support of local communities and health staff. &#8212;Correspondent


-------------------------------------------


CM Pervez Khattak needs 100%, not even 99%, performance | The News Tribe






*PESHAWAR: After passage of 90 days of his government, Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Pervez Khattak demands 100 percent performance from officials and even 99 percent performance is unsatisfactory for him.*

&#8220;My orders are not just an oral exercise and I want complete implementation of my instructions and provincial policies,&#8221; he said while talking with Pakistan Tehrik e Insaf (PTI) provincial and national assembly members.

He asked them to set up complaint cells at their respective districts to ensure implementation of provincial government projects.

&#8220;KPK government is working on an independent Accountability Commission to take indiscriminate action and even it would be able to take action against me on a complain.&#8221;


----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## W.11

haan bhai what progress happened for local government system


----------



## Jazzbot

KPK govt edges over other provincial government by offering free treatment at emergency wards | The News Tribe





*PESHAWAR: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government decides to provide free of cost medical treatment at emergency wards of the public hospitals.*

Affected worst due to terrorism incidents across the province, the provincial hospitals would now be offering free treatment to patients who would to emergency wards.

In these wards, mostly calamity and terrorism affected people arrive and they have to spend their own money to get treated.

*To ensure the free treatment, KPK government has set aside a fund of Rs. 1 billion which would include free medicines to patients, diagnostic tests as well as discount on laboratory tests.*

 

@mafiya @balixd @Mani2020 @pkuser2k12 @chauvunist @Leader @mr42O

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jazzbot

W.11 said:


> haan bhai what progress happened for local government system



We're right on it mate, stay tuned..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

I wonder if this rs.1 bn would be enough.

btw i believe that KPK govt is right on track and they are working on core issues as they promised, things that might not make the news but definitely help the ordinary citizen. I was reading just 2 days ago how KPK govt is facing hurdles in forming a single syllabus for all, mobile courts & not this.

that makes it all : Education, Justice, & Health.....lets hope & pray that we get to see more of thse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Jazzbot said:


> We're right on it mate, stay tuned..



but didnt imran promised local government elections within 90 days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

balixd said:


> I wonder if this rs.1 bn would be enough.



Not enough ofcource, but you can see the intention and priority already. Baby steps yes, but in right direction. We're just 3 months into the govt in KPK which is in such a mess, as time will pass and things will progress, this fund will increase for sure.. 



W.11 said:


> but didnt imran promised local government elections within 90 days



Time frame changes when requirements change. We promised local bodies elections in 90 days under same old election system, but after general elections, PTI's believe in election system has shaken quite badly, so they've decided to conduct local bodies elections under new electronic bio metric voting system to set an example and to introduce this new system in Pakistan. 

Now of course all this will take some time for implementation, and I'm personally fine with it as far as new election are under improved electronic bio metric voting system.


----------



## W.11

Jazzbot said:


> Time frame changes when requirements change. We promised local bodies elections in 90 days under same old election system, but after general elections, PTI's believe in election system has shaken quite badly, so they've decided to conduct local bodies elections under new electronic bio metric voting system to set an example and to introduce this new system in Pakistan.
> 
> Now of course all this will take some time for implementation, and I'm personally fine with it as far as new election are under improved electronic bio metric voting system.



BS, where is the draft?

nobody wants to share power

simple as that


----------



## Jazzbot

W.11 said:


> BS, where is the draft?
> 
> nobody wants to share power
> 
> simple as that



Draft for what? We already have several statements about local bodies system in KP from Imran Khan, Sheeri Mazari and other top PTI officials after elections. 

*Jang News: July 31, 2013*





Imran Khan Promises Exemplary Local Govt. System in KPK | Pakistan Tribune
*Dated: August 18, 2013*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Jazzbot said:


> Draft for what? We already have several statements about local bodies system in KP from Imran Khan, Sheeri Mazari and other top PTI officials after elections.
> 
> *Jang News: July 31, 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imran Khan Promises Exemplary Local Govt. System in KPK | Pakistan Tribune
> *Dated: August 18, 2013*





where is even the draft dude?


----------



## Jazzbot

W.11 said:


> where is even the draft dude?



Which draft, I don't know about the draft you're talking about. But my above post should be enough to get an idea about how serious PTI is about local bodies elections in KPK and it clearly shows the work is already going on about conducting these elections. If you still wanna deny it, then good luck.


----------



## W.11

Jazzbot said:


> Which draft, I don't know about the draft you're talking about. But my above post should be enough to get an idea about how serious PTI is about local bodies elections in KPK and it clearly shows the work is already going on about conducting these elections. If you still wanna deny it, then good luck.



which draft? 

aap pehley draft to le ker ajao, election system baad me implement kerlena


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> Does that seem authentic? Where were these stats published?



Official PTI page, so I reckon they are authentic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

W.11 said:


> which draft?
> 
> aap pehley draft to le ker ajao, election system baad me implement kerlena



Looks like you are more interested in draft as compared to local bodies elections..


----------



## W.11

Jazzbot said:


> Looks like you are more interested in draft as compared to local bodies elections..



looks like you dont know that draft must first be presented and laws need to be defined before the election takes place

noob


----------



## Jazzbot

W.11 said:


> looks like you dont know that draft must first be presented and laws need to be defined before the election takes place
> 
> noob


 
You should have talked about legislation instead of just repeating draft, draft... That will be done when paper work will be done, not a big deal..


----------



## Rasengan

I have a question for PTI supporters, is there anyway to by-pass Mr Rafaqat Ullah Babar because he is rude, bureaucratic and not friendly in attracting investors to KPK. Why does an educated person like IK who speaks about Naya Pakistan employ incompetent individuals who can't even do there jobs properly. I have been trying to negotiate with KPK officials in particular Babar for over a month, in trying to release executive summaries for projects that need investment, so that the Chinese private business community can diversify there investments in a country which is full of opportunities, but also have something on paper. I have so many investors who can come and invest into Pakistan, but its clear to me that the KPK establishment is all talk and has no coordination. Clearly there is no difference between this regime and the previous provincial government. 

For the first time in my life, I will finally agree with my fellow British Pakistani friends that its no use in helping or investing into Pakistan because the people just spit in your face, either through bribery, laziness or bureaucracy...let them dig there own grave and suffer the consequences if they want to live as the sick man of Asia.


----------



## Side-Winder

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1414304518783960

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Rasengan said:


> I have a question for PTI supporters, is there anyway to by-pass Mr Rafaqat Ullah Babar because he is rude, bureaucratic and not friendly in attracting investors to KPK. Why does an educated person like IK who speaks about Naya Pakistan employ incompetent individuals who can't even do there jobs properly. I have been trying to negotiate with KPK officials in particular Babar for over a month, in trying to release executive summaries for projects that need investment, so that the Chinese private business community can diversify there investments in a country which is full of opportunities, but also have something on paper. I have so many investors who can come and invest into Pakistan, but its clear to me that the KPK establishment is all talk and has no coordination. Clearly there is no difference between this regime and the previous provincial government.
> 
> For the first time in my life, I will finally agree with my fellow British Pakistani friends that its no use in helping or investing into Pakistan because the people just spit in your face, either through bribery, laziness or bureaucracy...let them dig there own grave and suffer the consequences if they want to live as the sick man of Asia.




KPK's Govt is still new and is already facing a lot of issues in the province, so messing with bureaucracy at this stage can be disastrous. Yes most of the bureaucrats are still same old corrupt or incompetent people but that doesn't mean they are granted complete free hand like previous govt. It will take some time for new govt to shuffle these officers with passage of time. So I'll say just wait for some time and see where things progress.


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=226021647554500





*Free Treatment & Emergency Services In KPK Hospitals By PTI led KPK Govt. Sheeba Haider of Geo News Reported.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

*Education Reforms are on full swing as KPK Literacy Campaigns started in full gear  *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

KP govt&#8217;s enrollment drive to prove a success, says official 


*PESHAWAR: A senior official has said the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government&#8217;s enrolment campaign would prove a milestone to get each and every child of the province into the school.
*


*&#8220;Our target is zero children out of school,&#8221; said Elementary and Secondary Education (E&SE) Secretary Joudat Ayaz while talking to the officials of Education Department and representatives of national and international non-governmental organisations at the Pakhtunkhwa House in Islamabad on Saturday. *

The meeting was aimed at getting input and support of the civil society organisations and experts in the field of education to make the enrolment drive a success set for September 8 in connection with International Literacy Day. 

*&#8220;This time, we will refrain from doing stereotype things we have been witnessing for the last six decades. We, in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government, are committed to taking some sustainable steps to improve literacy rate in our province,&#8221; he said, adding that the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf chairman has shown his willingness to be a part of this campaign as well. *

He added that it would not be a single-party venture, but all the political forces must become part of this national cause. The provincial secretary told the meeting that roughly 1.5 to 2 million kids, within 5-9 years age bracket, are out of schools in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and even targeting 30 percent of them would bring 0.5 million children to schools. 

*&#8220;As far as infrastructure is concerned, we will have to use technology and management data to better allocate students as some schools are under utilized while others have less capacity so we can accommodate another 20 to 30 percent students using the same schools,&#8221; he said.An average 272 students are accommodated in a school in Punjab while in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa the average of students in a school is 136, he added. *

A well-devised monitoring mechanism would be put in place to keep a close eye on the dropouts and a competitive rating system shall be put in place to encourage a healthy competition within districts as best performing districts and their DEOs would be recognised, he said. Joudat Ayaz further added that strict measures would be taken to put a permanent damper on corporal punishment to ensure that no child leaves school because of this very reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*PTI wins JUI-S support on several issues*


Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam-Samiul Haq on Sunday assured support to the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf on a number of issues.

The development came after Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Minister for Information and PTI provincial leader, Shah Farman, visited Akora Khattak where he had a marathon meeting with central deputy secretary of Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam-Sami and former Member National Assembly Maulana Hamidul Haq Haqqani and the party&#8217;s provincial head Maulana Syed Yousaf Shah.

The minister conveyed the goodwill message of PTI Chairman Imran Khan to the head of JUI-S Maulana Samiul Haq. He said Imran Khan believed the federal government had not made the right decision by not inviting Maulana Samiul Haq and Sheikh Rashid Ahmad to the All Parties Conference. He added that Maulana Samiul Haq had played a positive and significant role on all such important occasions.

Shah Farman appealed to the JUI-S leadership to cooperate with the PTI in the by-election on NA-5, NA-20 and NA-25 where voting at the women polling stations would be held.Maulana Hamidul Haq and Maulana Yousaf Shah assured support to the PTI candidates in the remaining polling stations in the by-elections.

The upcoming local government elections were also discussed in the meeting. It was decided that both the parties would carry out a consultation process with their respective leadership on the issue and a final decision would be made soon.

The provincial minister said PTI still adhered to the slogans and principles it had before the elections, adding the KP government wanted a negotiated solution to all issues. Peace cannot be brought about by force as negotiations provided solution to all complicated issues.

He appealed to Maulana Samiul Haq to fully support the PTI-led government to steer the province out of its difficulties.The minister said the PTI government could not even think of appointing any non-Muslim to important government positions. &#8220;We will seek the guidance of Ulema on all issues,&#8221; he stressed.

Maulana Hamidul Haq Haqqani and Maulana Syed Yousaf Shah said that it was astonishing that Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif had invited to the All Parties Conference the nationalists and other forces who ridiculed the Afghan jihad, Ulema, religious students and seminaries and predicted that the APC would be a failure.


PTI wins JUI-S support on several issues - thenews.com.pk

good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

PTI passed resolution for hazara province.

I voted for PTI when my own Mamo was contesting from noora league.didnot voted for him

if PTI voted in favour of hazara province.i will never vote them in my life time and so does majority of my friends and PTI supporters i know


----------



## Leader

farhan_9909 said:


> PTI passed resolution for hazara province.
> 
> I voted for PTI when my own Mamo was contesting from noora league.didnot voted for him
> 
> if PTI voted in favour of hazara province.i will never vote them in my life time and so does majority of my friends and PTI supporters i know



Its Hazara wal's right to have a province. plus better management...similarly the rest of the federation should also be converted into about 20-30 provinces..all should follow delegation of power... good decision..

you did the right thing when you and your friends voted for PTI, it will be wrong if you wont just because of Hazara wal province.. its their right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt Shah Zor Khan




----------



## farhan_9909

Leader said:


> Its Hazara wal's right to have a province. plus better management...similarly the rest of the federation should also be converted into about 20-30 provinces..all should follow delegation of power... good decision..
> 
> you did the right thing when you and your friends voted for PTI, it will be wrong if you wont just because of Hazara wal province.. its their right.



than it is very much our rights to claim back the lost territories of KPK

*Merge mianwali again with Bannu/kpk
*merge margalla with KPK again
*Create abbasin division before this
*remove kohistan and battagram from the hazara divison
*Create a new province of the majority pashtun dominated cities in balochistan or merge them with KPK
*hazara is now more than 50% dominated by pashtuns ask for there rights aswell.


if they want to create for just 2millions hazara a province.than it should only be of abbottabad and haripur.
Mansehra again is mostly dominated by pashtuns


----------



## W.11

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4763017172055


----------



## W.11




----------



## Rasengan

> KPK's Govt is still new and is already facing a lot of issues in the province, so messing with bureaucracy at this stage can be disastrous. Yes most of the bureaucrats are still same old corrupt or incompetent people but that doesn't mean they are granted complete free hand like previous govt. It will take some time for new govt to shuffle these officers with passage of time. So I'll say just wait for some time and see where things progress.



My simple request was the allocation and release of Dam projects in KPK, since Wapda does not clearly show case executive summaries that require investment for existing projects. Everyone understand the notion, that Wapda is a corrupt institution and to get things rolling requires a payment of bribery which I am not prepared to do so. IK articulated that KPK will be the stepping stone of a Naya Pakistan, where Bureaucracy will not exists and investors will not face obstacles.This simple request had no financial burden on the KPK government, but the door was shut in my face even though I have contractual agreements with these Chinese companies. Does IK have no shame, that I have been a paying member of PTI for years even before the party gained national wide recognition and this is how I am treated, when my only wish and dream was to help Pakistan. Do you know how difficult it was for me to even persuade and convince these investors who have huge businesses to even entertain the idea of traveling and investing in a province which has no security. Those MOUs are useless brother, nothing will happen as it looks only good on paper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

@W.11 here you go, its from today's newspaper..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

*KPK school joining campaign !*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## Jazzbot

*Uniform education system to be introduced in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa: Khattak*


*Chief Minister, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pervez Khattak, Thursday said that in the light of the vision of the chairman, Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf (PTI) a uniform education system is being introduced in the province, which will begin from the upcoming academic year.*

He expressed these views while talking to PTI's elected public representatives and office-bearers from Swat and Dir Upper here in his office. Senior officials of the provincial government were also present on the occasion. Terming class-based education system as foundation of classed based society, the chief minister said that the new education system would help abolish the difference of rich and the poor in the society. In the current education system, the children of rich people become politicians, bureaucrats, doctors and engineers while the children of the poor become only constables and clerks, which is sheer injustice and cruelty.

There is no country in the world where education is given two different languages with two or three different curriculum. But, unfortunately, it is only our country where this system was practiced. He said that they are determined that they would change this system.

He further said that the practice of the transfers of schools' teachers would be abolished and attributed the consecutive transfers of teachers as basic cause of the declining standard in educational institutions. The chief minister also highlighted reforms introduced in the departments of health, revenue, excise, public health engineering, irrigation, agriculture, tourism and others and urged the elected public representatives, party office-bearers and government officials for working in shape of a team for the implementation of this agenda of change in their areas concerned.

The chief minister said that the present provincial government is establishing an independent, autonomous accountability commission in the province, which will carry out indiscriminate accountability. The Accountability Commission will be fully independent and autonomous, which on the complaint of a common man will conduct proceedings even against the chief minister. He said that they do not believe in political victimization in the name of accountability. The clean, fair and impartial accountability system will abolish financial corruption and the practice of bad governance in the province.

The chief minister also told the public representatives about the 90 days performance of the provincial government, change and progress on implementation of the reformative agenda, directives to departments and other matters and took them into confidence. The chief minister while expressing his resolve for bringing change and reforms as per manifesto and electoral commitments made by the party in the elections urged the party workers to play their due role in the implementation of the agenda of change in their respective districts and extend full co-operation to provincial government in this regard.

He directed the party office-bearers for establishment of complaint cell at district level to monitor progress on the implementation of the directives of provincial government and constitute a committee to keep vigilance on the performance of government departments. 


------------------------


*Now that's gonna be awesome, I really wish they will be able to remove this difference in education system for rich and poor and make it uniform for all..*

@Leader @nuclearpak @Armstrong @mafiya @balixd @Marshmallow @pkuser2k12 @A.Rafay @Slav Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## MM_Haider

Jazzbot said:


>



i really crave it to be a train.. we don't need 18th century technology like Punjab govt wasted money..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*DFID assures support to KP*

DFID in Pakistan has assured the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government of supporting its initiative of Strategic Development Partnership Framework (SDPF).

The assurance was given at a meeting with a DFID delegation which called on the Chief Minister Pervez Khattak here the other day, according to a press release issued on Monday.

Mr Khattak informed the delegation about the initiatives of the PTI led coalition government in the province like promulgation of Right to Information Ordinance, devolution of responsibilities to local governments and transfer of 50 per cent funds to the districts and villages.

The chief minister said that an independent accountability commission with authority even to lay hands on the chief minister would soon by set up.

He said upon enactment of new local government laws, work over a Provincial Finance Commission would also be initiated.

DFID assures support to KP - DAWN.COM


----------



## Jazzbot

*Retweeted PTI (@PTIofficial): KP gvt will provide free land fr any1 who wants to build a quality University in the province: Imran Khan*


----------



## Jango

Surprise call: Inspection team pays visit to Chamkani police station

By Our CorrespondentPublished: September 10, 2013

The team also found the performance of the police station as satisfactory. 

PESHAWAR: 
A special inspection team comprising MNA Sajid Nawaz and MPA Arbab Jandad paid a surprise visit to Chamkani police station on Tuesday to check up on the police registrar and lock up.
The inspection teams were formed by Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Chief Minister Pervez Khattak to keep a check on police stations and pay unannounced visits. The team found a large quantity of explosives stored inside the station and ordered the staff to shift it to a safer location as soon as possible.
The team also found the performance of the police station as satisfactory and announced Rs5,000 cash rewards for the entire staff.
DSP Shaukat Ali and SHO Zahoor briefed the inspection team and showed them the record of their performance.
Published in The Express Tribune, September 11th, 2013.

Surprise call: Inspection team pays visit to Chamkani police station &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Jango

ABBOTTABAD: 
The district administration of Abbottabad launched an anti-encroachment drive on Tuesday and reclaimed 200 kanals of illegally occupied government property. According to officials within the district administration, 35 shops were also demolished in the process.
Havelian police said certain influential people had been illegally occupying a plot measuring 217 kanals (one kanal is equal to approximately 505 square metres) in Bandi Atai Khan for the past eight years.
&#8220;The occupants who had political influence constructed over 35 makeshift shops on the property and had been collecting rent without paying any tax to the government,&#8221; said a police official. Upon the directives of the provincial government, Abbottabad district administration launched an operation against the encroachers, demolished their shops and handed over the land to the Housing Development Department.
Published in The Express Tribune, September 11th, 2013.

Reclaiming land: Abbottabad authority seizes 200 kanals from encroachers &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

PESHAWAR: Besides the sale of blood from the hospital&#8217;s blood bank to private

clinics, the Special Branch of the Police has unearthed other irregularities also at the

Khyber Teaching Hospital (KTH).

Copies of the investigation carried out by the Police Special Branch have been sent to the Chief Minister&#8217;s Secretariat and secretary health.One of its findings was that the staff of the blood bank, situated in the basement of the hospital, was involved in selling the blood to private clinics.

The reports was compiled after interviewing employees and observing the conditions at the hospital. It noted that the hospital has become a &#8220;major source of illegal income for a few corrupt officials causing huge financial losses to the hospital resources and the exchequer.&#8221;

It highlighted the unnecessary shops, restaurants, juice points and the &#8216;tandoor&#8217; at the KTH run by people favoured by the hospital authorities. The report said that sophisticated machines like MRI machine were out-of-order when the investigation was conducted and the patients were being referred to private laboratories for tests in return for commission.

It noted that around 2,000 patients belonging to far-flung areas come to the hospital daily to the OPD of the hospital for treatment. A Police Special Branch official said millions of rupees had been spent on repairing the air-conditioning plant of the hospital but the patients and their attendants continued to suffer when it was out of order and during power outages.

&#8220;The hospital lacks own power plant or effective electricity generating system which adds to the suffering of ailing persons,&#8221; the report stated.The report termed conditions of almost all the wards, particularly the children ward, unsatisfactory, where three to four patients are accommodated on one bed, transferring infections from seriously sick children to normal kids, apparently for lack of space and growing number of patients.

It also stated that elevators were not functioning properly and sanitation arrangements in the wards were unsatisfactory. It added that toilets in the wards remain dirty. &#8220;Gynae ward and labour rooms are located on the second floor of the hospital due to which female patients (pregnant) face difficulties when going to the ward through stairs,&#8221; the report explained.

It said some doctors seldom visit the wards during the morning rounds. The report noted that sanitation staff only cleans main ways and corridors. It said the canteens run by private contractors overcharged patients and attendants.

The report said vehicle checking on both sides of the hospital and their parking was unsatisfactory. &#8220;The security system at the hospital premises is not up to the mark. Acts of terror may not be ruled out if the security system is not improved. Ward orderlies are also involved in monetary corruption/taking money from the patients for providing them wheelchairs and allowing attendants to meet their patients,&#8221; it said.It said the irregularities were earning a bad name for the newly installed PTI government because for a layman a good hospital means a good government.

Probe unearths sale of KTH blood to private clinics, other irregularities - thenews.com.pk


----------



## W.11

looks from this thread that metha metha hap hap, karwa karwa thu thu


----------



## Leader

PTI govt to launch &#8216;Education City&#8217; project: Asad


Speaker Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly, Asad Qaiser Wednesday s*aid the government would launch the &#8220;Education City&#8221; project as part of the education emergency declared by the ruling Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf in the province to enhance literacy ratio.*

Addressing as chief guest at the launching ceremony of the book &#8220;Khama ba Jush&#8221; written by known columnist Fasihuddin Ashraf, *he said 5,000 kanals land would be acquired for the &#8220;Education City&#8221; on the Peshawar-Islamabad Motorway. The land would be provided free-of-cost to those seeking to establish educational institutions,* he added.

The book launching ceremony was presided by Dr Shafiullah Khan. Among others, Home Secretary Syed Akhtar Ali Shah also attended the event.*Asad Qaiser said various countries including China, Japan and Korea had expressed willingness to invest in education sector in the province. He said universities all over the world would be invited to invest and support the PTI&#8217;s initiative to promote education in the terrorism-hit Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.*

*He said that under the education emergency programme the government had increased the education budget by 70 percent to raise it to Rs66 billion.* He said that working groups set up in various ministries would complete their work in 10 days for undertaking reforms in the government departments.

Asad Qaiser said he would hold a meeting with Chief Minister Pervez Khattak to discuss the &#8220;Education City&#8221; project and other matters related to the promotion of education.

He said the industrial sector in the province had been adversely affected due to the ongoing militancy and poor law and order situation. He reiterated his government commitment to revive the industrial sector.

The Speaker said he was aware that extortion chits were being sent to the businessmen. He sought their help to enable the government to identify and nab such elements.

He said for the fist time in the parliamentary history of Khyber Pakhatunkhwa the government would soon introduce an ideal Accountability Bill in the provincial assembly comprising of strict laws to curb corruption. He said under the new accountability act, all law offenders and corrupt elements would be held accountable irrespective of their status and power.

He said that for the first time the PTI government had introduced Right to Information Act and any person can get information about any government functionary within two days.

He said the provincial government would soon hold the local government elections and devolve power at the grassroots level. He said the development funds would be given to local bodies&#8217; representatives for carrying out work in their respective areas.

He felicitated Fasihuddin Ashraf for his writings and launching of his book and assured his government&#8217;s support for arranging such events in the future.

Fasihudin, who is a senior police officer presently serv, said it was the first collection of his columns written in 2011. He said he also included in the book his columns of 2012 about Balochistan. He said his work is based on education, research and information for the readers and they are the best judges to evaluate his writings.

Associate Prof Taj-Ud-Din Tajwar of the Superior Science College Wazirbagh, Peshawar, said the book was collection of research articles, profile interviews travel diaries, published in various newspapers.

He said the book comprising of 96 writings mostly based on every-day problems, patterns of rulers and inability of the government functionaries to deliver. Some of the articles focus on his personnel experiences, favourite teachers, research and history of Pakhtuns.

Noted columnists, writers and intellectuals including Younas Qiyasi, Saadullah Jan Burq, Dr Nazir Tabassum, Asif Nisar Ghayasi, Dr Zahirullah Zahir, and Prof Zahir Shah Zahir presented papers or made comments at the event.

PTI govt to launch


this !! this is the real walk !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

^^^ KP Govt is slowly and steadily moving towards right direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

Fort Bala Hisar used by FC civilians were not allowed, now will be converted in to tourist attraction.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Leader

A.Rafay said:


> Fort Bala Hisar used by FC civilians were not allowed, now will be converted in to tourist attraction.



zaberdast news ... @AstanoshKhan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*KP Police launch Madadgar Force*

*PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police have launched the Madadgar Force in the provincial capital to help the general public and keep an eye on suspicious elements. &#8220;Initially, the force has been deployed in Gulbahar and cantonment areas of Peshawar,&#8221; said an official.*

Educated cops enjoying good reputation have been included in the Madadgar Force and deployed at different chowks, public places and crowded bazaars to help the public in case of any emergency. Apart from helping the general public, the force will also keep a check on the movement of suspicious people.The Madadgar Force has been provided with motorbikes for speedy movement in case of an emergency situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajpirzada

hasnain0099 said:


>



very interesting... im very much looking forward to the final proposals of all the working groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

100 trucks impounded to check timber smuggling


Deputy Inspector General (DIG) of Police, Hazara Range, Akhtar Hayat Khan said on Wednesday that 40 sawmills were closed and more than 100 trucks impounded to stop timber smuggling.

Talking to The News, he said the timber smuggling had been stopped all over the region. He said traffic warden system would be introduced in Abbottabad to overcome the traffic problem.

The official said the new system would help improve the flow of traffic. The official said the transparency would be brought in issuing licensing. He said a new traffic plan was being made to regulate the flow of traffic.

He said most U-turns on the Mansehra Road would be abolished and two new parking lots on government-private basis would be set up to address the parking issue. Akhtar Hayat said to reduce traffic load on the Karakoram Highway (KKH) two new bypasses would be built. He said Rajoia Road would be refurbished to divert traffic from outstations to Galyat, which would reduce the traffic pressure on the KKH.


100 trucks impounded to check timber smuggling - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

ajpirzada said:


> very interesting... im very much looking forward to the final proposals of all the working groups.



this is actually a great and a much needed shift of responsibilities from bureaucracy to public representatives, though the heading gives a suspicious impression !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Source: N` workers join PTI in Mansehra | ePaper | DAWN.COM


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pkuser2k12

KP Police launch Madadgar Force​
*PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police have launched the Madadgar Force in the provincial capital to help the general public and keep an eye on suspicious elements. Initially, the force has been deployed in Gulbahar and cantonment areas of Peshawar, said an official.*

Educated cops enjoying good reputation have been included in the Madadgar Force and deployed at different chowks, public places and crowded bazaars to help the public in case of any emergency. Apart from helping the general public, the force will also keep a check on the movement of suspicious people.The Madadgar Force has been provided with motorbikes for speedy movement in case of an emergency situation.


* PTI Another Step towards END Of Thanna Culture​*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

Online FIR system for Overseas Pakistanis launched at KP





Online FIR system for Overseas Pakistanis launched at KP > Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf > Insaf News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Provide technical education to the youth of KP province: Imran Khan


Chairman Pakistan Tehreek e Insaf Imran Khan has advised the provincial government to provide technical education to the youth of the province.

According to the chairman&#8217;s spokesperson Mr. Khan has advised the KPK government to draw down a comprehensive strategy to provide professional education and training to the educated youth.

&#8220;Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is blessed with the most talented and hardworking human resource, especially the youth, that is needed to be equipped with the better education and proper trainings&#8221; he added.

Brining in the impression of interest shown by foreign companies in training the youth, Mr. Khan advised the KPK government to exploit all resource including the big campus being constructed around on 400 acres in Jalozai, Nowshehra.


Reiterating his commitment with the youth, Chairman PTI vowed to educate and properly train every youth of KPK during his party&#8217;s period in the office.

With the help of educated and professionally trained youth, he declared to make KPK the most prosperous province in five years

Provide technical education to the youth of KP province: Imran Khan > Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf > Insaf News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=417343825036342





Madadgar Squad in Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

KP Health Deptt notifies apolitical management councils

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Health Department on Thursday finally notified the names of members of the Institutional Management Council (IMCs) for the four tertiary care hospitals.

These public hospitals were functioning without IMCs for the past seven months. In some of the hospitals, the concerned administrators were criticised for not following merit, particularly in purchase and recruitment.

Health Minister Shaukat Yousafzai had selected different people as IMC members three months ago and sent the summary to Chief Minister Pervez Khattak. It took several weeks for the chief minister to approve the summary as there were reports that he and the health minister were under pressure from PTI lawmakers who wanted to be appointed members of the management councils.

Senior officials of the Health Department, however, did not agree with this assumption, saying the chief minister signed the summary quickly but red-tape caused the delay. Also, they said the health minister added more names to the list when the summary was almost prepared and delayed the notification.

According to the notification, known pediatrician and MPA Prof Dr Mehr Taj Roghani, former IGFC Major General (retd) Tajul Haq, former Peshawar High Court Chief Justice Mian Mohamamd Ajmal and journalist Iqbal Khattak would be IMC members for the Khyber Teaching Hospital (KTH).

Industrialist Mohsin Aziz, senior journalist Rahimullah Yusufzai, former seretary health Saleem Jhagra, retired chief secretary Rustam Shah Mohmand and Dr Nazimuddin,were nominated as IMC members for the biggest and oldest hospital of the province, Lady Reading Hospital (LRH).

For the Hayatabad Medical Complex (HMC), the health department nominated Prof Dr Rafiullah, Dr Nadeem Alam, Sahibzada Mohammad Khalid, Shahid Hayat, and senior journalist Ismail Khan.

Justice (retd) Sardar Raza Mohammad Khan, Col (retd) Mustafa Jadoon, journalist Rashid Javed and Riaz Bagarmand were nominated as IMC members for Ayub Teaching Hospital (ATH) in Abbottabad.

After granting administrative and financial powers to the public sector autonomous health institutions in 2001 under the Autonomy Act and later through Autonomy Ordinance in 2002, the government established IMCs for transparent procurement of medicines and medical equipment and for ensuring merit-based recruitment and promotions.

The previous governments used to nominate their lawmakers as members of the IMCs. Most IMC members in the past served their personal interest, got jobs for their people and secured free treatment for their family members, relatives and friends in these hospitals.

All non-official members of the previous IMCs were mostly lawmakers of the ANP and PPP and their close family members.

Besides non-official members, the IMC of each hospital comprises several official members including the chief executive, medical superintendent, deputy secretary health, deputy secretary finance and deputy secretary establishment department.

This correspondent made attempts to approach Health Minister Shaukat Yousafzai but he could not be reached. According to health department officials, he had gone to Bangkok along with Dr Shiraz Afridi to attend a seminar.

Pleading anonymity, a senior official of the health department, said Dr Shiraz Afridi, director Accident and Emergency Department (A&ED) LRH, to avoid his hearing at the Peshawar High Court (PHC) regarding his termination order, reportedly arranged the trip for the health minister to Bangkok and went along with him.

KP Health Deptt notifies apolitical management councils - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=521258754626096





*Express News about KPK education drive..*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

*PTI govt to launch Education City project: Asad*
PTI govt to launch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

* Diversified services: Online FIR facility launched for overseas Pakistanis*

Diversified services: Online FIR facility launched for overseas Pakistanis &#8211; The Express Tribune

@Leader @Jazzbot @jaibi @Aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

*PTI Another Step towards END Of Thanna Culture (Madadgar Squads)*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=662762257075135




@Aeronaut @Leader @Jazzbot @jaibi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

*Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police establish female-only service desks
*

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police establish female-only service desks - Central Asia Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Khattak pwns a GEO reporter...dil khush kar dia.

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=662946700390024

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Cleanliness drive at Haripur.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

&#1582;&#1740;&#1576;&#1585;&#1662;&#1582;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1582;&#1608; &#1575;&#1705;&#1746; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1740;&#1648; &#1662;&#1585;&#1608;&#1740;&#1586; &#1582;&#1657;&#1705; &#1606;&#1746; &#1711;&#1586;&#1588;&#1578;&#1729; &#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1594;&#1740;&#1585; &#1575;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593; &#1606;&#1589;&#1740;&#1585; &#1575;&#65010; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1605;&#1740;&#1608;&#1585;&#1740;&#1604; &#1729;&#1587;&#1662;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604; &#1662;&#1588;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1662;&#1585; &#1575;&#1670;&#1575;&#1606;&#1705; &#1670;&#1726;&#1575;&#1662;&#1729; &#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1589; &#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1705;&#1585;&#1583;&#1711;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1590; &#1587;&#1746; &#1594;&#1601;&#1604;&#1578; &#1576;&#1585;&#1578;&#1606;&#1746; &#1662;&#1585; &#1729;&#1587;&#1662;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1672;&#1740;&#1705;&#1604; &#1587;&#1662;&#1585;&#1657;&#1606;&#1672;&#1606;&#1657; &#1672;&#1575;&#1705;&#1657;&#1585; &#1591;&#1575;&#1585;&#1602; &#1705;&#1608; &#1605;&#1593;&#1591;&#1604; &#1705;&#1585; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1748;&#1587;&#1662;&#1740;&#1705;&#1585; &#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1740; &#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1602;&#1740;&#1589;&#1585; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1740;&#1648; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1588;&#1740;&#1585; &#1740;&#1575;&#1587;&#1740;&#1606; &#1582;&#1604;&#1740;&#1604; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1605;&#1605;&#1576;&#1585; &#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1740; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1740;&#1608;&#1587;&#1601; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1575;&#1615;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1729;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1729; &#1578;&#1726;&#1746;&#1748;&#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1740;&#1648; &#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740;&#1580;&#1608;&#1604;&#1657;&#1740; &#1548; &#1605;&#1740;&#1672;&#1740;&#1705;&#1604; &#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1672; &#1548; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705;&#1587;&#1585; &#1746; &#1604;&#1740;&#1576; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1570;&#1662;&#1585;&#1740;&#1588;&#1606; &#1578;&#1726;&#1740;&#1657;&#1585; &#1587;&#1605;&#1740;&#1578; &#1729;&#1587;&#1662;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601; &#1581;&#1589;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1575; &#1578;&#1601;&#1589;&#1740;&#1604;&#1740; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606;&#1729; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575;&#1748;&#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1740;&#1648; &#1606;&#1746; &#1729;&#1587;&#1662;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1589;&#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1575;&#1576;&#1578;&#1585; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1662;&#1585; &#1576;&#1585;&#1729;&#1605;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575;&#1575;&#1592;&#1729;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585; &#1578;&#1746; &#1729;&#1608;&#1574;&#1746; &#1729;&#1587;&#1662;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1740;&#1605; &#1575;&#1740;&#1587; &#1587;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1580;&#1587; &#1729;&#1587;&#1662;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1589;&#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1575;&#1578;&#1606;&#1740; &#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1589; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1729;&#1608; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1729;&#1587;&#1662;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604; &#1582;&#1608;&#1583; &#1576;&#1740;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1587;&#1575; &#1604;&#1711;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1608; &#1578;&#1608; &#1608;&#1729; &#1605;&#1585;&#1740;&#1590;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580; &#1705;&#1740; &#1587;&#1729;&#1608;&#1604;&#1740;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1729;&#1605; &#1705;&#1585;&#1746; &#1711;&#1575;&#1748;




*
&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1586;&#1740;&#1722; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1740;&#1648; &#1606;&#1746; &#1587;&#1662;&#1740;&#1705;&#1585; &#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1740; &#1575;&#1587;&#1583; &#1602;&#1740;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1740;&#1648; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1588;&#1740;&#1585; &#1740;&#1575;&#1587;&#1740;&#1606; &#1582;&#1604;&#1740;&#1604; &#1705;&#1746; &#1729;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1729; &#1608;&#1585;&#1587;&#1705; &#1585;&#1608;&#1672; &#1662;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1605;&#1670;&#1606;&#1740; &#1711;&#1740;&#1657; &#1662;&#1608;&#1604;&#1740;&#1587; &#1587;&#1657;&#1740;&#1588;&#1606; &#1662;&#1585; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1575;&#1670;&#1575;&#1606;&#1705; &#1670;&#1726;&#1575;&#1662;&#1729; &#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1585;&#1740;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1672; &#1670;&#1740;&#1705; &#1705;&#1585; &#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1748; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1740;&#1648; &#1606;&#1746; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1705;&#1585;&#1583;&#1711;&#1740; &#1662;&#1585; &#1575;&#1591;&#1605;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1575;&#1592;&#1729;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585; &#1578;&#1746; &#1729;&#1608;&#1574;&#1746; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1740;&#1587; &#1575;&#1740;&#1670; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1585; &#1711;&#1604; &#1705;&#1608; &#1581;&#1705;&#1605; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1608;&#1585;&#1587;&#1705; &#1585;&#1608;&#1672; &#1662;&#1585; &#1662;&#1608;&#1604;&#1740;&#1587; &#1705;&#1740; &#1594;&#1740;&#1585; &#1590;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585;&#1740; &#1670;&#1740;&#1705; &#1662;&#1608;&#1587;&#1657; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1583;&#1740;&#1711;&#1585; &#1585;&#1608;&#1705;&#1575;&#1608;&#1657;&#1740;&#1722; &#1729;&#1657;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740;&#1722; &#1578;&#1575;&#1705;&#1729; &#1657;&#1585;&#1740;&#1601;&#1705; &#1705;&#1746; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1582;&#1604;&#1604; &#1606;&#1729; &#1662;&#1681;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606; &#1594;&#1740;&#1585; &#1590;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585;&#1740; &#1670;&#1740;&#1705; &#1662;&#1608;&#1587;&#1657;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1608;&#1580;&#1729; &#1587;&#1746; &#1605;&#1588;&#1705;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1705;&#1575; &#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1606;&#1729; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1662;&#1681;&#1746;*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## runa moosani




----------



## chauvunist

Ye Hy Tehreek -e-Insaaf Ki Team
Hum Awaam K Nokar Hy Nokar Ban Kar Kam Karenege... a Private Video Of CM KPK and Revenue Minister Ali Amin They Threatened The Civilian Officers Do Work Or Go Away....







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=521087687976418

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jazzbot

KP police to be equipped with chopper






*Peshawar: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) police will be given first operational helicopter in November this year, which will be capable of carrying 8 commandoes and 2 doctors-ARY News reports.*

Talking to ARY News on Tuesday, police officials told that the chopper will be used for conducting an operation in case of a major terrorist attack.

The chopper and its crew will be ready to cope with any terrorist incident and the district police officers will be able to call it at any time.

Officials told that the chopper could also be used as an air ambulance for taking the injured security personnel to the hospitals in case of a bomb blast or any such incident anywhere in the province.

They said that the police force will be able to give greater output with the addition of the helicopter service.

Moreover, they claimed that if they had this chopper prior to the attacks on Bannu and DI Khan jails, then the terrorists would not have succeeded in making an escape.


A very good move indeed..
@Leader @jaibi @nuclearpak @Aeronaut @chauvunist @Side-Winder @pkuser2k12 @Mani2020 @mafiya @balixd @Tayyab1796

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Leader

^^^ this is awesome news...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Jazzbot said:


> KP police to be equipped with chopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Peshawar: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) police will be given first operational helicopter in November this year, which will be capable of carrying 8 commandoes and 2 doctors-ARY News reports.*
> 
> Talking to ARY News on Tuesday, police officials told that the chopper will be used for conducting an operation in case of a major terrorist attack.
> 
> The chopper and its crew will be ready to cope with any terrorist incident and the district police officers will be able to call it at any time.
> 
> Officials told that the chopper could also be used as an air ambulance for taking the injured security personnel to the hospitals in case of a bomb blast or any such incident anywhere in the province.
> 
> They said that the police force will be able to give greater output with the addition of the helicopter service.
> 
> Moreover, they claimed that if they had this chopper prior to the attacks on Bannu and DI Khan jails, then the terrorists would not have succeeded in making an escape.
> 
> 
> A very good move indeed..
> @Leader @jaibi @nuclearpak @Aeronaut @chauvunist @Side-Winder @pkuser2k12 @Mani2020 @mafiya @balixd @Tayyab1796



This chopper can easily be brought down by small arms fire if used in Hot zone


----------



## Jazzbot

mafiya said:


> This chopper can easily be brought down by small arms fire if used in Hot zone



that's always possible for any helo, but still its a good move, can help a lot in rescue or quick response ops..


----------



## Sugarcane

W.11 said:


>



That's positive change - People have realized their vote power and started questioning their elected leaders, Bad news for MPAs/MNAs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Some insights about PTI's new revolutionary local bodies system.. 

 @W.11 @Patriots I guess one of you was asking about it a while ago..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

*Beautification of Peshawar planned *

PESHAWAR, Sept 15: The provincial government has started work on a plan for beautification of Peshawar that includes resolution of problems related to traffic, sewerage, congestions and pollution with consultation of the people from every walk of life.

According to a handout issued here on Sunday, the plan will include building road network and improving drainage, sewerage, water supply and public transport besides providing low cost housing, schools and hospitals to people and establishment of IT zone, education city, industrial zones, sports city and health city.
The handout said that the programme would be also extended to other parts of the province. The historical, cultural and geographical heritage of the province would be explored under the plan, it added.

The initial framework of the programme was approved on Saturday in a high level meeting held here with Chief Minister Parvez Khattak in the chair. Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf chairman Imran Khan, Minister for Local Government Inayatullah Khan, Adviser to Chief Minister Rifaqatullah Baber, Chief Secretary Mohammad Shahzad Arbab, Additional Chief Secretary Khalid Parvez and other officials concerned attended the meeting. Former chairman of Capital Development Authority, Islamabad Kamran Lashari, widely acclaimed for beautification of Islamabad and Lahore, briefed the participants of the meeting about his experiences and shared the knowledge he gained during the beautification of these two big and otherwise congested cities. 
He informed the participants as to how they converted the places otherwise known for ****** dumps of garbage into scenic picnic spots in those cities. Mr Lashari also told the participants as to how the people owned those beautification drives.

The meeting decided that the programme would be executed in consultation with the local population so that its public ownership, cost effectiveness and sustainability were ensured. 

It was also decided that government would welcome suggestions from the participants at a proposed seminar on the subject at the University of Peshawar on September 21. The government would encourage public participation at each and every step from planning up to execution and even sustenance, the meeting decided. 

It was decided that all stakeholders, schools, colleges, religious scholars, journalists and traders would not only be involved but motivated to make the programme a success.

Beautification of Peshawar planned - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=665765793441448





Kid got Justice right at his door via KP Mobile Courts..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=665765793441448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid got Justice right at his door via KP Mobile Courts..



this is no justice. the school should have been punished with a fine of no less than 1 million rs, further its accounts be checked for potential profit frauds ! ## chor private schools

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*Justice on wheels: PHC&#8217;s mobile court settles 33 cases on second field visit*

he Peshawar High Court&#8217;s (PHC) mobile court decided 33 criminal and civil cases on its second field visit in Tarnab,on the city&#8217;s outskirts on Thursday.
Out of the 37 cases referred to the mobile court, Judge Fazal Wadood decided 33 cases through the mediators. These included 20 criminal cases and 13 civil ones. The court also decided a 10-year-old land dispute that had reportedly resulted in three murders over a decade. Another similar case was also settled through mediators.





Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Judicial Academy Director General Hayat Ali Shah told journalists the main purpose of the mobile court was to provide justice to people at their doorsteps. He added it was the dream of the PHC chief justice to assist poor people in attaining their rights.
District and Sessions Judge Shabir Khan said mobile courts helps give legal status to the traditional jirga system as mediators try to resolve disputes after both parties agree on one point.





&#8220;Women and children are usually ignored in jirgas, but every decision is taken according to the law and Constitution through the mobile court,&#8221; said Shabir. &#8220;The judicial academy will soon set up the Dost Muhammad Khan Mediation Centre where judges of mobile courts will be trained especially for this purpose.&#8221;

The mobile court had settled 29 cases during its first field visit on August 27.
Published in The Express Tribune, September 20th, 2013.

Justice on wheels: PHC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

High risk high reward: Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa brings investment roadshow to Karachi

Despite its high risk environment, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) and Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) offer a high return on investment in various areas &#8211; hydro-power and mines and mineral sectors in particular &#8211; officials of the K-P government told investors while kicking off their first Investment Roadshow (IRS) here today.
Unlike most public sector events that lack seriousness of purpose, the IRS reflected the provincial government&#8217;s eagerness for new investment vital for the economic revival in the conflict-stricken region of K-P and Fata. The delegates from K-P and Fata seemed to have done their homework on economic benefits of investing into the north-western region of Pakistan.






Positive in their body language, the visiting delegates were seen educating participants about investment potential of their region and distributing flyers and brochures that contained comprehensive information &#8211; including case studies &#8211; about business opportunities in K-P and Fata. The documents highlighted regulatory concessions such as property tax exemptions and the government&#8217;s plans to offer additional incentives to hydel-based independent power producers.
&#8220;The need of the hour is to invest in this region and bring it at par with the rest of the country,&#8221; said chief guest and K-P&#8217;s Minister for Industries and Commerce, Bakht Baidar, while addressing the investors.
The new provincial regime in K-P, Baidar said, believes in pro-business policies, free market and competition. The K-P government would like the private sector to lead the region&#8217;s economic development, he said, announcing they had planned 2000 special economic zones.
There aren&#8217;t many work opportunities in the public sector, the minister said. On the other hand, he said, 75% of the industry is shut in the region. There are about 65,000 skilled workers in the region, he said, if they don&#8217;t find work, they could be exploited by elements that have destroyed the region&#8217;s peace.
The KP government is targeting local investors, the expats and international firms through its investment campaign. A first of its kind, the Karachi IRS was held with a theme: Exploring the Investment Friendly Environment in K-P and Fata. It is part of a series of similar roadshows to be organised in Dubai, Jeddah, Kuwait, Kuala Lumpur, Oslo, London and the United States. The next IRS is planned for Dubai in the last quarter of the current year.
The IRS is part of the Economic Revitalisation of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and Fata (ERKF) project, which has been initiated under a grant from the Multi Donor Trust Fund and administered by the World Bank. The project aims to support the creation of sustainable employment opportunities for the people of KP and Fata, thereby addressing the core strategic objective of stimulating economic activity and investment in the region.
The ISR has three main objectives which include creating awareness about investment opportunities in K-P and Fata region; promoting specific opportunities &#8211; mines and mineral industry and the power sector for example; and guiding investors to the right government personnel, officials said.
Among various areas of investment in K-P and Fata region, the provincial government is mainly betting on the mines and minerals sector, and the hydro-power sector.
The region, according to the documents provided by the delegates, has extensive reserves of high value marble, granite as well as other precious stones, which caters to over 80% of the country&#8217;s demand &#8211; the region&#8217;s marble and granite export projection for 2020 is $2.45 billion.
In the power sector, according to Baidar there is over 25,000 megawatts (MW) of unexploited hydropower potential, which is approximately 42% of the total country&#8217;s potential.
Pakistan&#8217;s peak time energy requirement is 19,000 MW, while K-P alone can has the capacity to produce 40,000 MW, said Rifat Parvez, director Board of Investment in the K-P government.
Published in The Express Tribune, September 20th, 2013.
Like Business on Facebook, follow @TribuneBiz on Twitter to stay informed and join in the conversation.


High risk high reward: Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa brings investment roadshow to Karachi &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/social...d-arms-manufacturers-dealers.html#post4794512

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/278982-pti-tribal-leader-killed-attack.html


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/economy-development/278989-kp-open-islamic-microfinance-bank.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader




----------



## Jazzbot

UNDP to establish forensic lab in Swat: official - thenews.com.pk


*PESHAWAR: United Nations Development Programme (UNDP) Country Director Marc-Andre Franche has said the UNDP under the Rule of Law Project for Malakand Division is establishing Forensic Science Laboratory in Swat to help the government in collection of evidence against the culprits in an effective manner.
*


In his briefing at a media workshop titled &#8220;Ethics of Reporting in Law and Justice Sector&#8221; organised by the UNDP at a local hotel, he said the Forensic Science Laboratory would be one of the best laboratories and would start its functioning soon.

An official of the United Nations Development Programme , Sharmila, said it had trained investigation officers of 10 police stations in Swat for collection of evidence through the Forensic Science Laboratory and the estimated cost of the laboratory is $750,000.

She said the laboratory would help collect evidence for the law enforcing agencies against the real culprits as currently the conviction ratio is two percent, which is very low.A resource person Qatrina Hussain talked about ethics of reporting. 



====================================



KP sets Rs6b target for sales tax on services - thenews.com.pk


*PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has set Rs6 billion target for the collection of sales tax on services for the current financial year and vowed to strictly check corruption and evasion in the collection process.
*


Speaking to a select group of journalists, advisor to the chief minister on Excise and Taxation Jamsheduddin Kakakhel and Secretary Excise and Taxation Dr Raheel Ahmed Siddiqui on Thursday said the provincial government had collected Rs4.94 billion on account of sales tax on services to date, while for the current financial year its recently established Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Revenue Authority (KPRA) and had set the target of Rs6 billion which would be met.

Briefing newsmen on the establishment and working of the KPRA, Dr Raheel Ahmed Siddiqui said all arrangements and data sharing with the Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) for the collection of the Sales Tax on services had been completed and around 685 potential taxpayers had also been inserted into the Master Index of the KPRA. &#8220;The process of compulsory registration of other potential taxpayers has also been embarked upon in the province,&#8221; he added.

Raheel Siddiqui, who is also director general of the KPRA, said as the Authority was still evolving in terms of staff acquiring, electronic and physical notices had been sent to the potential taxpayers.

However, he admitted that some taxpayers had mistakenly filed their returns with the FBR and the matter had been taken up with the FBR as well as the taxpayers.The official said that last year Khyber Pakhtunkhwa was given Rs4.1 billion share in the sales tax on services while the province&#8217;s collections on September 19 (Thursday) stood at Rs4.94 billion and it is going to exceed its target of Rs6 billion in the current financial year.

The secretary for Excise and Taxation said that major taxpayers in the province were telecom, banking insurance sectors while others doing business in the province and having headquarters in other provinces would also be brought into the sales tax on services net.

Raheel Siddiqui said an agreement was concluded with the Department for International Development (DFID) for baseline survey, which will be carried out in the next six months to identify more potential taxpayers in the province.

Jamsheduddin Kakakhel, while responding to the reporters&#8217; questions, said the Excise Department was being purged of corruption and all shoulder promotions withdrawn and no official was allowed to work on higher position than his rank.

He said the government would show zero-tolerance to the tax evaders and those resorting to corrupt practices in the department.The adviser said the case of those recruited through unfair means were being reviewed and action would be taken in this regard on merit and as per rules.

He admitted before the take-over of the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI)-led coalition government in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, corruption was rampant in Excise Department, but the PTI government had then brought honest people up to run its affairs in transparent manner.

&#8220;It is hard to claim that the department has completely been purged of corrupt elements, but we are striving to make it efficiently facilitate excise and tax collection in the province,&#8221; he said.Director General Excise and Taxation Javed Marwat was among those present on the occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## W.11




----------



## MM_Haider

W.11 said:


>



pencil khatak pagal ho gya hay...


----------



## Leader

KPK govt sending trucks to earthquake areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11




----------



## Leader

W.11 said:


>



well I hope, but there is no hope, as long as the KPK law and order situation is not normalized.


----------



## W.11

WTF...?


----------



## Huda

Where is my post


----------



## Marshmallow

W.11 said:


> WTF...?



sometimes news are made out of context n our stupid Media loves to do dat all the time!


----------



## Leader

PTI khyber agency protesting against load shedding since weeks in khyber pic.twitter.com/OuBv3o4pQt








Marshmallow said:


> sometimes news are made out of context n our stupid Media loves to do dat all the time!



its troll news by mqm social media propagandists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> PTI khyber agency protesting against load shedding since weeks in khyber pic.twitter.com/OuBv3o4pQt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its troll news by mqm social media propagandists



leader you kno wht?


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> leader you kno wht?



what is the matter?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> what is the matter?



mujeh lug ra hey eventually we wud have to resign from KPK...look how things are going there....PTI cant work there properly then...IK is in huge trouble...so many ppl tryin to make everything difficult for him...i mean not from his party but outsiders....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> mujeh lug ra hey eventually we wud have to resign from KPK...look how things are going there....PTI cant work there properly then...IK is in huge trouble...so many ppl tryin to make everything difficult for him...i mean not from his party but outsiders....



Yes I feel the same, that this is the plan, but PTI needs to come strong now, hit hard on federal govt to take responsibility. the media is all out on war with PTI on payroll of either foreign funds or opponent parties.

I think the situation is that Army wants to do operation, and it wants Imran to support it. which we shouldnt. then its the option of federal govt to impose Governor Raj in KPK, this way PTI can have a face saving, otherwise if we resign at our own because they are pinching us from all sides, it will only prove our defeat. so in this all, we should carry on, no matter what...

PTI govt despite all the hurdles is doing better than the rest of the lot. we shouldnt fall in trap of media

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> Yes I feel the same, that this is the plan, but PTI needs to come strong now, hit hard on federal govt to take responsibility. the media is all out on war with PTI on payroll of either foreign funds or opponent parties.
> 
> I think the situation is that Army wants to do operation, and it wants Imran to support it. which we shouldnt. then its the option of federal govt to impose Governor Raj in KPK, this way PTI can have a face saving, otherwise if we resign at our own because they are pinching us from all sides, it will only prove our defeat. so in this all, we should carry on, no matter what...
> 
> PTI govt despite all the hurdles is doing better than the rest of the lot. we shouldnt fall in trap of media



but tell u what...without PTI being in KPK....PMLN wudnt continue in centre so easily.....


----------



## Huda

Marshmallow said:


> mujeh lug ra hey eventually we wud have to resign from KPK...look how things are going there....PTI cant work there properly then...IK is in huge trouble...so many ppl tryin to make everything difficult for him...i mean not from his party but outsiders....



I have same feelings about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> but tell u what...without PTI being in KPK....PMLN wudnt continue in centre so easily.....



ofcourse. pmln wont be able to continue. but one thing is for sure Imran Khan must not change its stance, thats the only thing that will save us from propaganda that may follow if we change stance, which is likely to dishearten the supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> ofcourse. pmln wont be able to continue. but one thing is for sure Imran Khan must not change its stance, thats the only thing that will save us from propaganda that may follow if we change stance, which is likely to dishearten the supporters.



yes but does dat also mean we can never cum into power if cant continue nw


----------



## Pboy

Marshmallow said:


> mujeh lug ra hey eventually we wud have to resign from KPK...look how things are going there....PTI cant work there properly then...IK is in huge trouble...so many ppl tryin to make everything difficult for him...i mean not from his party but outsiders....



Its their own incompetence as well.

We have for so long laid the blame on others instead of taking responsibility and trying to do better, work better, redeem ourselves and that is the reason why Pakistan is going in the wrong direction.

PTI for me has been like any other party. No change at all, all hype, but no substance.


----------



## Huda

Leader said:


> ofcourse. pmln wont be able to continue. but one thing is for sure Imran Khan must not change its stance, thats the only thing that will save us from propaganda that may follow if we change stance, which is likely to dishearten the supporters.



But @Leader where was he .....he should have visited bazar after that blast and gave confidence to their people that he and his party is along them at this hard time.


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> yes but does dat also mean we can never cum into power if cant continue nw



most likely the perception would be built that we are incapable to handle the provincial govt, so federal govt is impossible. that is why I am saying that we should continue no matter what, and if we are thrown out, it would be better rather than to resign.



Mirzay said:


> But @Leader where was he .....he should have visited bazar after that blast and gave confidence to their people that he and his party is along them at this hard time.



thats no issue who reached first, seriously its a shame on media, the way they play on emotions of the people... the real deal is to do something for the people, which the govt should/must.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Rain

If PTI Govt in Kpk is not ready or capable of Fighting Terrorists, they should atleast focus on civic issues like street crimes, waste management, efficiency in civil secretariat, traffic controls. at elast their (Promised PTI change) presence should be felt by ordinary ppl too


----------



## Jazzbot

Marshmallow said:


> mujeh lug ra hey eventually we wud have to resign from KPK...look how things are going there....PTI cant work there properly then...IK is in huge trouble...so many ppl tryin to make everything difficult for him...i mean not from his party but outsiders....




Only if IK just shuts up giving ridiculous statements regarding peace talks and TTP, things will be way more easier for KPK Govt and for PTI overall. IK's recent statements did nothing but created an intense row of criticism and entire PTI is feeling the heat as a result of being continuously under attack..

IK must realize that we've achieved our goal by convincing entire APC at peace talks, now lets leave it at APC and see where things will go, entire responsibility should be on whole APC. But IK being more vocal than all others isn't helping at all, it looks like PTI is way ahead of rest of the parties on peace talks with ttp, and thus the criticism PTI has to face on each and every terrorism attack.. 

IK should realize this, sit back and relax. We are in a make or break situation in KPK for God sake, make things easier for you instead of opening new fronts and making things complicated unnecessarily..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

TBH As far as i have seen PTI has done more work then other provinces. Its has started more projects in these hundred days however what has completely flooded all that good work is the talks of peace with taliban. Terrorism is under the control of federal and such all the blame cant be placed on PTI just like it wasnt placed on shehbaz sharif when lahore was heavily targeted and even data darbar was bombed. He must stop this talk or else watch as he will be made the most incompetent leader in our history. Look at N. They agreed to it but are staying quite. Either change your stance saying " we tried to have peace talks like civil human beings but these maniacs dont want it so kill them" or just stay quite. 

I am surprised at how @Leader and @Marshmallow are talking like. Its like you have given up and a defeatist tone. They have 5 years and the game is not finished. It has begun. He just needs to use his head. There are problems and barriers but if move smartly he can do it.

Remember if KPK fails then PTI is finished. Its your last stand so make it a good one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

saiyan0321 said:


> TBH As far as i have seen PTI has done more work then other provinces. Its has started more projects in these hundred days however what has completely flooded all that good work is the talks of peace with taliban. Terrorism is under the control of federal and such all the blame cant be placed on PTI just like it wasnt placed on shehbaz sharif when lahore was heavily targeted and even data darbar was bombed. He must stop this talk or else watch as he will be made the most incompetent leader in our history. Look at N. They agreed to it but are staying quite. Either change your stance saying " we tried to have peace talks like civil human beings but these maniacs dont want it so kill them" or just stay quite.
> 
> I am surprised at how @Leader and @Marshmallow are talking like. Its like you have given up and a defeatist tone. They have 5 years and the game is not finished. It has begun. He just needs to use his head. There are problems and barriers but if move smartly he can do it.
> 
> Remember if KPK fails then PTI is finished. Its your last stand so make it a good one.



werent you from PMLN ? 

so u decided to be wid PTI nw most welcum in our party 



Pboy said:


> Its their own incompetence as well.
> 
> We have for so long laid the blame on others instead of taking responsibility and trying to do better, work better, redeem ourselves and that is the reason why Pakistan is going in the wrong direction.
> 
> PTI for me has been like any other party. No change at all, all hype, but no substance.



Ok whatever....next time u vote for any norwegian pinky boy instead of cumin to pak n vote PTI

are u happy now?


----------



## saiyan0321

Marshmallow said:


> *werent you from PMLN ?*
> 
> so u decided to be wid PTI nw *most welcum in our party*



where did you get that idea? I never been with PML N  and by the looks of things never will be  and my posts over here have clearly been in the support of IK ( except this taliban talk and one of pre_election and by election decisions)... Voted for imran in my constitution but my candidate lost both PP and NA    Even in previous pages i have been talking in his favor for work he has done in KPK.

No need for welcomes. as i was welcomed when he came to my college in june 2011 to talk about dreams,hope and success and never giving up. Great day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

saiyan0321 said:


> where did you get that idea? I never been with PML N  and by the looks of things never will be  and my posts over here have clearly been in the support of IK ( except this taliban talk and one of pre_election and by election decisions)... Voted for imran in my constitution but my candidate lost both PP and NA    Even in previous pages i have been talking in his favor for work he has done in KPK.
> 
> No need for welcomes. as i was welcomed when he came to my college in june 2011 to talk about dreams,hope and success and never giving up. Great day.



which constituency u belong to?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Marshmallow said:


> which constituency u belong to?



NA_133 .... Javed latif won that seat beating abu bakar virk.

In PP result araf sandhela beat Mian shafiq the industrialist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

saiyan0321 said:


> NA_133 .... Javed latif won that seat beating abu bakar virk.
> 
> In PP result araf sandhela beat Mian shafiq the industrialist.



mian shafiq who? i mean are u frm Punjab or KPK?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Marshmallow said:


> mian shafiq who? i mean are u frm Punjab or KPK?



punjab. If i was in kpk my candidate would have won.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

saiyan0321 said:


> punjab. If i was in kpk my candidate would have won.



if we will b out thn pmln wud also b out....mark it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Marshmallow said:


> if we will b out thn pmln wud also b out....mark it!



It will definitely shake the country but going out will mean that we have accepted we cant govern the difficult province of KPK and thus if we cant govern one then how will we handle federal. We will play right in their hands. We are indeed in a precarious situation. Win it and call 2018 ours but if we lose it then federal is gone. I pray we make it through these troubled times, not just the party but the entire Pakistan. 5 years. InshAllah things will get better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

saiyan0321 said:


> TBH As far as i have seen PTI has done more work then other provinces. Its has started more projects in these hundred days however what has completely flooded all that good work is the talks of peace with taliban. Terrorism is under the control of federal and such all the blame cant be placed on PTI just like it wasnt placed on shehbaz sharif when lahore was heavily targeted and even data darbar was bombed. He must stop this talk or else watch as he will be made the most incompetent leader in our history. Look at N. They agreed to it but are staying quite. Either change your stance saying " we tried to have peace talks like civil human beings but these maniacs dont want it so kill them" or just stay quite.
> 
> I am surprised at how @Leader and @Marshmallow are talking like. Its like you have given up and a defeatist tone. They have 5 years and the game is not finished. It has begun. He just needs to use his head. There are problems and barriers but if move smartly he can do it.
> 
> Remember if KPK fails then PTI is finished. Its your last stand so make it a good one.



I am never demotivated or come as speaking in defeated tone. I was talking political aspect of the issue. and how to deal with it. one can disagree ofcourse the course of action but its politics, and clearly pmln is upto no good for pti as it poses a threat to its base province in future. therefore, one has to play some politics too, look at the media how they have waged war against PTI..

as far as Peace talks are concern, PTI must not change its stance, play politics if it must, whatever course of action but come as winners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Leader said:


> I am never demotivated or come as speaking in defeated tone. I was talking political aspect of the issue. and how to deal with it. one can disagree ofcourse the course of action but its politics, and* clearly pmln is upto no good for pti *as it poses a threat to its base province in future. therefore, one has to play some politics too, look at the media how they have waged war against PTI..
> 
> as far as Peace talks are concern, PTI must not change its stance, play politics if it must, whatever course of action but come as winners.




It never was upto any good concerning PTI. PML N has never been challenged in their stronghold like this and no matter what the results PML N has lost some very shocking seats like in Islamabad,Rawalpindi and even lahore ( No joke). Punjab was not threatened like this. It sees the political threat and the political sense would be to finish the threat and it will no matter what. This will be hard for PTI. 

As far as winners are concerned any less and its game over. 


I will be looking forward to more updates about KPK over here from you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

saiyan0321 said:


> It never was upto any good concerning PTI. PML N has never been challenged in their stronghold like this and no matter what the results PML N has lost some very shocking seats like in Islamabad,Rawalpindi and even lahore ( No joke). Punjab was not threatened like this. It sees the political threat and the political sense would be to finish the threat and it will no matter what. This will be hard for PTI.
> 
> As far as winners are concerned any less and its game over.
> 
> 
> I will be looking forward to more updates about KPK over here from you.



*Dialogue: the best of difficult options
*

Military operations are never a solution to any problems; most countries eventually had to talk to people who have

Special to The News

By Imran Khan

The debacle of East Pakistan, which led to the breakup of our country, left me with a strong conviction that military operations are never a solution to any problem, least of all one involving one&#8217;s own people.

I stood firmly with those who opposed Musharraf&#8217;s Balochistan operation and earlier the sending of the military into Waziristan.

Today, as I remain convinced that peace cannot be restored in Pakistan through continuing military operations, the entire political leadership of the country has shown the same conviction through the APC held last month. Three previous APCs had also sought peace through dialogue.

Yet, the saboteurs of the call for peace are at work too. With each series of bomb attacks, war hysteria seems to be increasing with demands for military operations. It is therefore critical we understand how we got to this state of affairs in the first place. We have been seeing continuing military operations since 2004, beginning in South Waziristan, and they have not stopped so far, even up to the APC. According to an ISPR statement, 100 people were killed in Orakzai Agency and in Tirah, Khyber Agency also army action has taken place.

We have seen over 3000 military personnel martyred in the process and we know the suffering of their families along with the families of the injured personnel, especially those permanently handicapped. We have seen our ill-equipped police martyred in the frontlines of terror attacks, especially in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. We have also seen our civilians suffering, not only through the illegal and inhumane drone attacks in FATA but also through the displacement of whole tribes who continue to remain homeless in their own country. The sacrifices of our people at so many levels are immeasurable.

Military operations without an overarching strategy to restore peace in the country are mere holding operations. The APC provides the legitimacy for a holistic approach, beginning with a structured dialogue. Military action and war are always the last resort option.

In the end they too, after much bloodshed, lead right back to the dialogue table, especially when a state is dealing with its own people. Most countries have eventually had to dialogue with their people who have taken up arms and conducted acts of terror against the state and innocent civilians - be it the UK with the IRA, the Sri Lankan government with the LTTE, The Philippines with the Moros, India&#8217;s Andra Pradesh Government with the Naxalites, to name just a few cases. Even the US had to hold talks with the Viet Cong and now with the Taliban.

Yet we went headlong into a one-dimensional militarist path with disastrous consequences after 9/11. Musharraf misled the nation about his commitments to the US on behalf of Pakistan. In the September 2001 APC, where all the political forces present questioned why our country was being dragged into the US-led War on Terror, he lied by saying that Pakistan was only providing the US with logistical support.

Through a series of lies, we saw an &#8220;invasion&#8221; of all manner of US personnel being given freedom of action within our country, with no control or accountability, and renditions of Pakistanis and others - some landing in Guantanamo, others simply disappearing. We slid further into an abyss of terrorism alongside drone attacks and military operations as we fell in line with the US militarist approach to the US &#8216;war on terror&#8217;. Drones have always been opposed on principle by PTI because not only are they a violation of international law, they do create more space for militancy. The attack on a Madrassah in Damadola in 2006 killing 80 civilians, including 60 children, is just one example of how it is civilians that have been the major victims of these illegal strikes. Damadola also directly led to a sharp spike in terror attacks in Pakistan. Simply ignoring the impact of drone strikes is an ostrich-like approach. A judgement of the Peshawar High Court earlier this year, awaiting implementation, vindicates our position on drones.

The question we need to ask is: has terrorism and violence increased or decreased in Pakistan both in terms of numbers of acts committed and the severity of these attacks? If we are honest, we will recognise that this policy has not only singularly failed but has also brought more instability, destruction and heightened extremism to the country.

So today, the nation and all the political forces stand united in giving peace a chance through dialogue, while recognising that there are no easy options available anymore. The September 2013 APC recalled previous ones calling to &#8220;give peace a chance&#8221; and reiterated its commitment to the same. In this context, the APC gave a mandate to the federal government, inter alia, &#8220;to initiate dialogue with all the stakeholders forthwith and for this purpose, authorize it to take all the necessary steps as it may deem fit, including development of an appropriate mechanism and identification of interlocutors. Needless to state the process should be as inclusive as possible, with full participation of the government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and other stakeholders.&#8221;

When some in the country, in an accusatory fashion, declare that PTI has given legitimacy to the Taliban by asking that an office be set up, they should recognize that it is the APC that used the word &#8220;stakeholder&#8221;. What I am suggesting is the initiation of a mechanism whereby we can begin to structuralise the dialogue process. We should know the nature of the enemy - there are 15 big Taliban groups and around 25 smaller ones, some of whom are funded by our enemies.

Therefore we need to identify and separate those groups willing to dialogue with the government and those not prepared to move beyond their agenda of violence, so that the latter can be isolated and dealt with. For that to happen we need to have a structured approach to dialogue rather than conducting it through the media. It is incumbent upon the federal government to inform us about the structure of the talks. As part of aiding the government in this context, we are suggesting that those groups willing to dialogue should be brought together and have a common base from which to conduct the dialogue and be held responsible for it - hence an office or &#8220;offices&#8221;. Structuring the talks prevents sabotage of the process. This will also show our sincerity to the tribal people who have the greatest stake in peace today and they can help in isolating the hard core militants.

All the political parties of Pakistan have given the federal government an unequivocal mandate to conduct talks to restore peace in the country, including for the first time in the context of FATA.

Previous attempts at dialogue and peace in FATA were attempted by the Army and they failed. The agreements reached were between the army and the militants, not the government that represents the state; and the federal head of state&#8217;s representative in FATA, the Political Agent, was opposed to these dialogues. Now it is the collective leadership of all the political parties of the country that has given a mandate to the federal government to move to dialogue and beyond.

In conclusion, I am aware of the fact that people voted for peace, especially in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. That is the PTI mandate from the people and PTI is committed to fulfilling this sacred trust. We realize our responsibility to protect the people of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and we remain steadfast in taking on this task, despite the province being surrounded on three porous sides by FATA over which it has no authority or control. Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is deliberately being targeted by those forces who do not want to see peace and stability restored in Pakistan. But we are determined to face the challenge of giving peace a chance against all odds and against all those forces determined to keep us weak, war ravaged and divided.Imran Khan is Chairman Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf, Pakistan&#8217;s second largest political party


Dialogue: the best of difficult options - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=671896486161712

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*Donor countries in partnership with KP*

Lauding the agenda of change and transparency being introduced in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, 13 developed countries and aid agencies have announced a long-term partnership with the provincial government that entails prompt financial assistance for improving social sectors, including health, education, energy, agriculture, local government, forestry, potable water and social justice.

The announcement was made on Wednesday by donors at a conference-cum-consultative meeting at Khyber Pakhtunkhwa House, Islamabad, which was chaired by Chief Minister Pervez Khattak.

The Strategic Development Partnership Framework (SDPF), evolved by the provincial government in consultation with the donors, was also explained to the participants.

It is the first important achievement of the provincial government after the provincial autonomy given to the provinces under 18th amendment to develop direct contacts with the world community and make agreements for financial and technical assistance to reform social sectors, says a handout issued in Peshawar.

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly Speaker Asad Qaiser, senior ministers Sirajul Haq, Sikandar Sherpao and Shahram Khan Tarakai, assembly members and leaders of the coalition government, Chief Secretary Shahzad Arbab, ACS Khalid Pervez and all other administrative secretaries were also present at the meeting besides the representatives of donors including AusAid, DFID, embassy of Germany, GIZ, embassy of Japan, JICA, Norway, World Bank, Asian Development Bank, USAID, Swiss Development Cooperation (SDC), European Union and CIDA.

In their speeches on this occasion, the representatives of donor agencies appreciated the reforms agenda and partnership framework of the KP government, saying that the donors understood this framework and would whole-heartedly cooperate with the provincial government because it was formulated with the mutual consultation of two months.

They said that the donors could not cooperate well with the past government due to some reservations, including ambiguity in their policies. They specially eulogised the leadership of Chief Minister Pervez Khattak and his team.

In response, Mr Khatak thanked the donors, specially the developed countries, for their encouraging approach towards his government and assured that the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government would make its agenda of change a success story that would be more transparent, accountable and efficient to deliver for poor in all spheres of life.

He said that the government had already gone ahead on many reforms, including Right to Information Law, Ehtesab Commission and a unique local government system aimed at ameliorating the lot of masses and providing all basic facilities at the grassroots.

He said that reforms in health, education, urban development, industry, technical education, energy and power would emerge as a game changer in Pakistan. The chief minister said that his government gave full assurance both to its people and the world community that we will remain on track while he would personally monitor the progress on partnership framework.

The CM appreciated the hard work of the planning and development department for consultation with donor countries and agencies and chalking out a flawless partnership framework that was liked by the donors.

Sirajul Haq, Sikandar Sherpao, Shahram Tarakai, chief secretary Shehzad Arbab and chief economist Shahab Khan appealed the donors to extend full support to the KP government for reforming the social sectors and bringing about a change to set an example for the country.

The additional secretary economic affairs division and representative of the federal government also praised the donors partnership with the KP government, terming it exemplary for the country.

On this occasion, the donors representatives and administrative secretaries of all the provincial departments exchanged views and highlighted various aspects of the partnership framework and reform agenda of the government.

Donor countries in partnership with KP - DAWN.COM

Im against AID of any kind, I did disagree when Imran changed his stance to a more practical one than ideal one, I did criticize Asad Umar for rationalizing Imran's stance. I still hold my position that there should be no AID; AID doesnot come without strings.


----------



## Jango

:Speaker khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly Asad Qaiser Met With Air Chief Marshal Tahir Rafique Butt at Air Headquarter Islamabad Today.

Speaker requested Air chief to setup Airforce college like PAF College,Sargodha and Air University in KPK.He also requsted to devlop skiing slobes & skiing training school in Malam jabba for development of tourism in Swat.

Air Chief promised that PAF will soon gift all these mega-project to the people of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

KPK net cafes under govt scrutiny






PESHAWAR - The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Home Department has decided to collect net cafes&#8217; data across the province, following a rise in incidents of threats given to citizens through e-mails.

According to official sources, the provincial department has written to the KPK inspector general of police to collect data of all net cafes operating in the province.

The direction was released in order to stop terrorism bids after receiving reports of email threats to the locals via internet cafes. Apart from the use of technology by militants, the KPK government was also concerned about rise in incidents of kidnapping and extortion in which e-mails were used.&#8211;Reporter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jazzbot

All-out efforts to fully utilise KPK natural resources








*PESHAWAR - Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Parvez Khattak has said that the province is endowed with rich natural resources of oil, gas and hydro potentials and his government will make every effort to get maximum output from these sources.*

Presiding over a high-level meeting held at Khyber Pakhtunkhwa House in Islamabad, the chief minister approved restructuring the administrative framework of government owned oil & gas company and Pakhtunkhwa Hydel-Power Development Organisation (PHYDO). The restructuring will facilitate quick decision-making and hiring of key technical and administrative human capital on market based salaries. The KP government will also put sizable investment in its financial obligations for achieving the physical goals and attracting ample foreign direct investment (FDI) in the three sectors of oil, gas and hydropower.

Earlier representatives from MOL Pakistan Oil & gas Co led by Ali Murtaza Abbas, political advisor, met with the chief minister and presented a brief on the companys performance in KPK. MOL Group a leading integrated oil & gas group in Central & Eastern Europe headquartered in Hungary, is a market leader in each of its core activities in Hungary, Slovakia & Croatia.

MOL Pakistan as operator of Tal Block has six successive discoveries to its credit. These are Manzala, Makori-1Mami-Khel-1, Maramzai-1, Margalla and Karak. Leasing of a few sites is yet in the process of approval at Federal Government. The Chief Minister was informed that the company is producing 306 mmscftd which is sufficient to meet the requirements of KPK, while the oil exploration is 15500 barrels per day. MOL has set up new plant starting production of 300 MTons of LPG in early next year. This will give a substantial relief to the LPG consumers.

Pervez Khattak appreciated various social responsibilities being met by MOL Pakistan. The participants of the meeting were informed that MOL was awarding merit scholarship for talented & deserving students, providing medical services and organising free medical & eye camps at various locations of area of operations. It has also contributed to a large number of water supply & purification scheme & sanitation in various villages and construction & improvement of Infrastructure.

It is also involved in construction of schools and provision of examination halls, construction of roads & pavements, construction of basic health units & medical wards, construction of mosques etc. With regard to environmental protection, the Company has launched plantation campaign in collaboration with district government authorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jazzbot

PTI Imran Khan bans CM KPK Pervez Khattak and ministers | The News Tribe








*ISLAMABAD: The Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) chief Imran Khan has restricted the Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Pervez Khattak and members of provincial cabinet for unnecessary visits to Islamabad, the federal capital of Pakistan.*

Imran Khan ordered the CM KPK Pervez Khattak along with his team to stay in their province and should avoid needless visits to the federal capital or any other city, local newspaper reported.

The PTI chief strictly directed the leaders for confirming their return to their province till evening if they are moving somewhere for completion of any important task.

The reports revealed that the directions came after facing severe criticism faced by the political party over late arrival of CM KPK and other party leaders on the affected spots where major terrorists&#8217; attacks were occurred in recent past.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


>


Whats the meaning by only muslims will be eligible for a run for Nazim and Naib nazim?
And secondly if CM can void the decision of a Nazim, then CM retains the locus of power,no?


----------



## SBD-3

*Govt silent over extremists&#8217; hide collection drive*
PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government on Monday kept mum during the provincial assembly session about the hide collection campaign by extremist groups in the province ahead of Eidul Azha.

Awami National Party parliamentary leader Sardar Hussain Babak, who raised the issue on a point of order, said workers of various extremist groups had begun wall chalking, displayed posters and circulated handbills in Peshawar and other areas of the province to seek skins of the animals to be sacrificed this Eidul Azha.

He said there were several relief and charity organisations across the country, which generated funds by collection of hides and those funds were being spent in relief and social activities.

Mr Babak said the organisations involved in charity work needed donations and cash assistance.

He, however, warned that workers of extremists groups were active in urban and rural areas of the province and had begun campaign for hide collection ahead of Eidul Azha.

The ANP leader said the extremist outfits had the agenda of promoting extremism in the society and therefore, the government should take notice of activities of the outfits in this respect.

&#8220;The people should financially support those bodies, which have welfare agenda, but the groups involved in unlawful activities and promotion of extremism should not be allowed to collect donations openly and should be dealt with strictly,&#8221; he said.Opposition leader Sardar Mehtab Ahmad Khan supported Mr Babak and said collection of hides was a major source of income for charity organisations.

He said some charity organisations were running relief activities and therefore, they deserved donations and support.

Mr Sardar Mehtab said there were groups, which collected donations and hides in the name of religion, but they slaughtered people in the name of Islam.

He said it was the provincial government&#8217;s responsibility to monitor activities of suspected groups and persuade the people not to donate hides to such groups.

The opposition leader said the government could stop suspected groups from collection of donations through an executive order or legislation.

The point of order, however, irked members of Jamaat-i-Islami, which is the coalition partner of the ruling Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf.

Information Minister Shah Farman, who is the spokesman for the government, was supposed to give reply to the opposition benches on the issue.

He, however, remained tightlipped.

Minister for Zakat and Religious Affairs Habibur Rehman, who belongs to Jamaat-i-Islami, said the people could not be bound to donate hides to certain organisations.

He said many welfare groups were running seminaries and doing welfare work in the society and the people gave them zakat and donations in cash and kind in the name of the Almighty Allah.

Earlier, through a call attention notice, opposition MPA Jafar Shah drew the House&#8217;s attention towards the booming business of toy guns and pistols in the province and demanded ban on the manufacturing, sale and purchase of such toys. He said locally manufactured and imported gun toys had flooded the market, which attracted minors, though they adversely affected cognitive abilities of children.

MPA Nighat Yasmeen Orakzai supported the call attention notice and said it was very serious issue and children had been suffering.

She said display of toy guns in shops attracted children, which had very negative impact on the mental growth of children.

Ms Orakzai suggested legislation to discourage sale and purchase of toy guns in bazaars.

Mr Babak also supported the mover.

Replying to the call attention notice, Minister for Works and Services Yousaf Ayub, too, said toy guns were promoting negative trends among children.

He said toy guns were manufactured locally as well as supplied to the local market through Afghan transit trade.

The minister said the government and opposition should jointly legislate on the issue.

On a point of order, MPA Nighat Orakzai said cellphone and solar batteries used for energising mobile phone sets were being supplied to dangerous prisoners in major jails in the province. She said the Dera Ismail Khan jailbreak like incidents could happen again and therefore, the government should take necessary precautionary measures to stop supply of batteries and other banned items to prisoners in the province.

However, the government did not take notice of the issue.
Govt silent over extremistsâ&#8364;&#8482; hide collection drive - DAWN.COM




Especially for my friend @Hyperion


----------



## Kompromat

@Leader @Jazzbot

Will you gents brief me on any developments/plans that are taking place in KPK in order to fabricate a local govt system?
I am talking notes to write an opinion piece on this issue in the future. Any help will be appreciated.

Best | Aero


----------



## W.11




----------



## Leader

Aeronaut said:


> @Leader @Jazzbot
> 
> Will you gents brief me on any developments/plans that are taking place in KPK in order to fabricate a local govt system?
> I am talking notes to write an opinion piece on this issue in the future. Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Best | Aero



Yar I am not following this story, but I think a bill was presented yesterday in assembly...


----------



## Jazzbot

Aeronaut said:


> @Leader @Jazzbot
> 
> Will you gents brief me on any developments/plans that are taking place in KPK in order to fabricate a local govt system?
> I am talking notes to write an opinion piece on this issue in the future. Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Best | Aero




We've been hearing via news about LB system in KPK, here are a few of them which you may find helpful:

Imran Khan approves new local bodies system in KPK | The News Tribe



> Imran Khan urged that the local bodies elections in the districts and Tehsil must take place on party basis whereas the selection at village level would be on non party basis. The village, district and Tehsil council would be headed by the mayor.




KPK LG polls likely in December: Minister



> Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Minister for Local Bodies Inayatullah Khan said that the draft of the bill has been prepared by the Working Group established for Local Government. He however said that elections for Village Council would be on non-party basis while the elections for local tehsils and district level would be on party basis.





> 33 per cent seats quota for female, 10 per cent for youth, five per cent each for labour, farmer, and minorities is proposed in LG bill.




*And then Yesterday:*






I posted all these in this very thread, there were some news about conducting LB elections via bio metric system a few months ago, but no update on it as of yet..


---------------------

*EDIT: Updates on Bio Metric / Electronic Voting in LB Polls KPK*


*IK in his yesterday's press conference talking about introducing bio metric system in KPK LB elections:*







*Earlier, Sheeri Mizari also vowed to hold LB elections under Bio Metric system:*

ISLAMABAD: Information secretary of PTI, Shireen Mazari has said that KP will be the first province to hold local bodies elections under biometrics system.



> Talking to a private news channel, PTI leader said that before elections Imran khan had announced that local bodies&#8217; elections would be held within 90 days and we shall stick to that promise.
> 
> To a question she said that it is a common understanding between all the provinces that local bodies&#8217; elections are to be held.
> 
> Mazari said that elections of the local bodies are must but it is up to the provinces to decide that how and when they are to be held.
> 
> She added that it is a political issue that comes under the jurisdiction of the provinces.
> She said that no issue is left regarding local bodies elections but her party is not in hurry as these are to be held under biometrics system.
> 
> &#8220;Intense deliberations are continuing in this regard, however, LB elections will be held by the end of the current year in KPK&#8221;, she assured.



Source: http://www.aaj.tv/2013/07/kp-govt-to-hold-lb-under-biometrics-system-shireen-mazari/


*The News also published IK's statement about holding LB polls under biometric system:*



> The PTI chairman said the KPK government would introduce biometric and electronic voting system in the LG elections.



http://www.nation.com.pk/pakistan-n...i-accepted-election-results-not-rigging-imran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Ehtesaab and local govt bills tabled in KP Assembly (October 7, 2013)











Ehtesaab and local govt bills tabled in KP Assembly (October 7, 2013) > Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf > Insaf News
@Aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

why only Muslim can be Nazim?? PTI's coalition with JI is proving to be disastrous as far as modern pakistan is concerned...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Jazzbot said:


>



Why only Muslims? Have PTI become religious party? I will prefer an honest & patriotic non-Muslim even on PM & President position than a traitor, corrupt and sellout Muslim PM/President. 

I hope some sane voices within PTI make IK realize that he is on wrong path.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

LoveIcon said:


> Why on Muslims? Have PTI become religious party? I will prefer an honest & patriotic non-Muslim even on PM & President position than a traitor, corrupt and sellout Muslim PM/President.
> 
> I hope some sane voices within PTI make IK realize that he is on wrong path.


even though im a PTi supporters totally agre with u



LoveIcon said:


> Why on Muslims? Have PTI become religious party? I will prefer an honest & patriotic non-Muslim even on PM & President position than a traitor, corrupt and sellout Muslim PM/President.
> 
> I hope some sane voices within PTI make IK realize that he is on wrong path.


even though im a PTi supporters totally agree with u


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3

LoveIcon said:


> Why only Muslims? Have PTI become religious party? I will prefer an honest & patriotic non-Muslim even on PM & President position than a traitor, corrupt and sellout Muslim PM/President.
> 
> I hope some sane voices within PTI make IK realize that he is on wrong path.


Not until JI is in coalition...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

LoveIcon said:


> Why only Muslims? Have PTI become religious party? I will prefer an honest & patriotic non-Muslim even on PM & President position than a traitor, corrupt and sellout Muslim PM/President.
> 
> I hope some sane voices within PTI make IK realize that he is on wrong path.



I also don't understand this point, although we have in our constitution that only a Muslim can become PM of Pakistan, but this Nazim post is too low ranked with less powers so it doesn't make sense. 

May be ground conditions of KPK will suite this condition because KPK is mostly a religiously dominated region, no that I like or support this decision..


----------



## Sugarcane

Jazzbot said:


> I also don't understand this point, although we have in our constitution that only a Muslim can become PM of Pakistan, but this Nazim post is too low ranked with less powers so it doesn't make sense.
> 
> May be ground conditions of KPK will suite this condition because KPK is mostly a religiously dominated region, no that I like or support this decision..



I am not buying this logic - If any non-Muslim can win votes & confidence of Majority (which is Muslim) than he have all the right to hold position, I am even against this useless condition for even PM position which has no usage other than getting bashed from all over the world for suppressing rights of minority - Someone should be perfect and outstanding to reach PM slot in country with 97% Muslim population, Which is Impossible and If someone have capability to make this impossible to possible than he/she deserve the post more than any Muslim politician. 

Anyway - I am very much disappointed with PTI - It's not change, they are going to fortify the policies of Bhutto & Zia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

LoveIcon said:


> I am not buying this logic - If any non-Muslim can win votes & confidence of Majority (which is Muslim) than he have all the right to hold position, I am even against this useless condition for even PM position which has no usage other than getting bashed from all over the world for suppressing rights of minority - Someone should be perfect and outstanding to reach PM slot in country with 97% Muslim population, Which is Impossible and If someone have capability to make this impossible to possible than he/she deserve the post more than any Muslim politician.
> 
> Anyway - I am very much disappointed with PTI - It's not change, they are going to fortify the policies of Bhutto & Zia.




Like i said before, its my personal view, not sure about this policy why its done. We should consider one thing before concluding anything, JI holds Local Govt ministry in KPK and we are in coalition with them so PTI govt has to consider any recommendation / conditions of JI. I believe this condition is set by JI because it doesn't make any other sense. PTI didn't had any such policy or intentions from day one..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Jazzbot said:


> Like i said before, its my personal view, not sure about this policy why its done. We should consider one thing before concluding anything, JI holds Local Govt ministry in KPK and we are in coalition with them so PTI govt has to consider any recommendation / conditions of JI. I believe this condition is set by JI because it doesn't make any other sense. PTI didn't had any such policy or intentions from day one..



JI can be reason, but it will be PTI who have to pay the Price as JI is already a religious party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

chalo confirmation bhi ho gye ab


----------



## ghilzai

Jazzbot said:


> I also don't understand this point, although we have in our constitution that only a Muslim can become PM of Pakistan, but this Nazim post is too low ranked with less powers so it doesn't make sense.
> 
> May be ground conditions of KPK will suite this condition because KPK is mostly a religiously dominated region, no that I like or support this decision..



We are conservative Muslims in KPK we always have been and fata etc are more conservative i would say. You have to look at the ground reality we have Islamic insurgency how much of true Islam behind the insurgency is debatable. 

We have to represent the views of the majority, after all the change slogan is about democracy.

This legislation / law wasn't the need, as no none Muslim is likely to win anything major, this is probably pressure, insistence fromJI they want to retain some credibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Rift appears in PTI over &#8216;flawed&#8217; policies


ZULFIQAR ALI
Share Email 0 Comment(s) Print
Published 
2013-10-09 07:02:33
PESHAWAR, Oct 8: Rifts emerged within the ruling Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf on Tuesday after one of its MPAs submitted an application to the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly speaker for a separate seat in the House.

&#8220;The party leadership in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has deviated from its policies and manifesto and therefore, I have requested the speaker to allot me a separate seat in the House as soon as possible,&#8221; PTI MPA Javed Naseem from Peshawar told Dawn here.

Mr Naseem said PTI had pledged to eradicate corruption and follow merit if it came to power, but some of its ministers and leaders were trying to maintain the status quo and were reluctant to take action against &#8216;corrupt officers&#8217;.

&#8220;I am neither acceptable to the treasury benches nor the opposition and that is why I have asked the speaker to allot me a separate seat,&#8221; he said.

He claimed that many PTI MPAs were not happy with the provincial government&#8217;s policies and they would soon submit applications to the speaker to allot them separate benches.

The MPA complained that he had provided a list of officers in Peshawar Development Authority and other departments to the relevant quarters, who were allegedly involved in corrupt practices, but the ministers were reluctant to initiate inquiry against them.

He said he had also discussed the issues with Chief Minister Pervez Khattak time and again, but in vain.

Asked what would be his future line of action if the speaker did not allot him a separate seat, Javed Naseem said he would quit as lawmaker.

&#8220;I have given 12 years of my life to PTI, which was voted to power to eradicate corruption, injustice from society and observe merit. If the party can&#8217;t deliver and fulfil its commitments to the people, then I should not sit in the assembly,&#8221; he said.

Earlier in the House, the disgruntled lawmaker came down heavily on the provincial government over &#8216;flawed&#8217; policies when the opposition benches protested political interference in posting and transfer of senior officers in police and health departments.

He said one &#8216;committed sub-engineer&#8217; was transferred from Peshawar to Torghar district only because he was not acceptable to Jamaat-i-Islami, coalition partner of the ruling PTI.

He said the officer was punished for honesty and was transferred to a remote area.

OPPOSITION&#8217;S WALKOUT: A stalemate exists between the government and the opposition over the district advisory development committees.

The opposition members complained that the chief minister had appointed MPAs of the treasury benches as chairpersons of DDACs in the districts, where lawmakers of the opposition parties were in majority.

The opposition benches staged a walkout to protest on the matter.

On a point of order, Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz MPA Wajeh Zaman Khan said the government despite assurances had yet to resolve grievances of the opposition parties regarding appointment of chairpersons of the committees.

He said female MPA of PTI Maliha Tanveer, who belonged to another district, had been appointed the DDAC chairperson in Mansehra, where the opposition lawmakers had won most seats in the May 11 elections.

Mr Wajeh Zaman said another female lawmaker of the ruling party, Zareen Riaz, had been appointed the head of the committee in Lakki Marwat district, where the opposition MPAs ere in majority.

He also criticised the government for transferring district police officer from Mansehra to Dera Ismail Khan.

The PML-N MPA said the people in Mansehra protested against the transfer of the police officer and blocked roads on Tuesday.

He urged the government to follow merit and stop postings and transfers on political grounds.

Other members of the opposition parties also protested against the government&#8217;s &#8216;discriminatory policies&#8217; for the appointment of DDAC chairpersons and left the House.

Later, the treasury members on the directive of Deputy Speaker Imtiaz Shahid persuaded the opposition to end protest.

Minister for Works and Services Department Yousaf Ayub assured the House that the chief minister would meet parliamentary leaders of the opposition parties within two days to address their &#8216;genuine&#8217; grievances.

He rejected the opposition&#8217;s allegations about violation of policy in postings and transfers.

RESOLUTION: The assembly unanimously passed a resolution to demand of the federal government to dissolve the Earthquake Rehabilitation and Reconstruction Authority over failure to achieve the desired results.

Maulana Asmatullah of JUI-F tabled the resolution, which asked the centre to transfer the Erra funds to the provincial government to undertake reconstruction activities in the earthquake-affected districts of the province.

Earlier, PML-N MPA Sardar Aurangzeb Nalotha said the federal government had decided to dissolve Erra and an inquiry had been conducted into the alleged irregularities.


----------



## SBD-3

Btw why JI was protesting in this news-piece? Aren't they supposed to be the coalition-partners?


----------



## Leader

hasnain0099 said:


> Btw why JI was protesting in this news-piece? Aren't they supposed to be the coalition-partners?



everybody has its MQM


----------



## W.11




----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=728991903783880





why such a DPO be changed? wrong decision !! :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...05-model-police-stations-kpk.html#post4855858

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

CM KPK Meeting With Irani Ambassador


----------



## Leader

Govt spokesman says no political motives behind transfer of DPO Mansehra


Govt spokesman says no political motives behind transfer of DPO Mansehra

it seems there is !


----------



## Leader

KPK News: Coming on 10th October 2013
 @Jazzbot will start working from tonight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> Govt spokesman says no political motives behind transfer of DPO Mansehra
> 
> 
> Govt spokesman says no political motives behind transfer of DPO Mansehra
> 
> it seems there is !



What's up with this DPO, I'm hearing much noise about this, didn't follow the news. Would you please update me on this?


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> What's up with this DPO, I'm hearing much noise about this, didn't follow the news. Would you please update me on this?



Dont know much but he is transferred and Subha Hazara Tahreek is protesting, seems ethnic between pathan and hazara to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## Leader

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa launches new health services in eight districts


Under the special initiatives of the provincial government in health sector, the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Health department has started Mother and Child Health Services in 35 different Basic Health Units (BHUs) and Mobile Health Services in eight districts of the province. The districts included Peshawar, Nowshera, Mardan, Swabi, Swat, Charsadda, Mansehra and Haripur. 

This was disclosed in a briefing given to the Chief Minister of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pervez Khattak by the high ups of province's Health department here on Wednesday. Secretary Health, Dr Fakh-e-Alam gave a detailed briefing on the progress so far made with regard to the reforms in health sector, and measures taken to strength the health service delivery outlets in the light of the policy guidelines of the incumbent provincial government. 

General Secretary PTI, Jahangir Tareen, chief secretary Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and other high ups of Health department attended the briefing. Similarly, PC-1s for Special Health Protection Programme, TB Control programme, Extended Program of immunisation and Dengue outbreak management with estimated costs of Rs 1156 million, Rs 946 million, Rs 53 million and Rs 59 million respectively have been approved. 

In addition, funds to the tune of Rs 25 million have been released for the establishment of Insulin Bank. To overcome the deficiency of doctors and nurses in different healthcare service delivery outlets of the province, contracts of 240 doctors has been extended, a case to appoint 300 doctors on contract basis has been finalised and 46 new posts of medical officers at BHU level have been sanctioned. 

Speaking on the occasion, the CM directed the authorities to further expedite the recruitment process of doctors and other paramedic staff in hospitals. He made it clear that there would be no compromise on reforms in health and education sectors as it was the top priority of his government to provide maximum relief to the people in both the sectors. 

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa launches new health services in eight districts | Business Recorder


----------



## rockstar08

i dont want to spread disappointment to my friends from KPK but guys i dont think you will see any big change in KPK in terms of economics , construction or etc . not unless few things happen , 
1. kick out aghans 
2. change the pathan culture ,
3. completely remove the jirga sytem 
4. hatiyaar pathan ka zewar hai ( change this kind of mentality )

than there is chance


----------



## ghilzai

rockstar08 said:


> i dont want to spread disappointment to my friends from KPK but guys i dont think you will see any big change in KPK in terms of economics , construction or etc . not unless few things happen ,
> 1. kick out aghans
> 2. change the pathan culture ,
> 3. completely remove the jirga sytem
> 4. hatiyaar pathan ka zewar hai ( change this kind of mentality )
> 
> than there is chance



When we need your opinion and advice we shall ask for it, its best you worry about the part you reside in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=367204650081114





Imran khan speech at the end of the Peshawar peace match !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

That match was perhaps one of his greatest works in this short time. Calling old legends to play a match promoting peace and charity and allowing a cricket deprived nation to enter a stadium and watch a match and enjoy the moment when soo many hardships have happened in the city is a very very good step. What i dont get it why wasnt it televised? Over 25000 people came to the stadium and it was jam packed. It was a match featuring the bowling of the speed demon akhtar, the serene batting of yousaf and inzi and the destructive works of afridi ( who actually played very very well). If a gathering of 25000 people is not enough for media to give live coverage too then there is something seriously wrong with our media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

rockstar08 said:


> i dont want to spread disappointment to my friends from KPK but guys i dont think you will see any big change in KPK in terms of economics , construction or etc . not unless few things happen ,
> 1. kick out aghans
> *2. change the pathan culture ,
> 3. completely remove the jirga sytem*
> 4. *hatiyaar pathan ka zewar hai ( change this kind of mentality )*
> 
> than there is chance




Thanks but No thanks...we are better off with these things....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

saiyan0321 said:


> That match was perhaps one of his greatest works in this short time. Calling old legends to play a match promoting peace and charity and allowing a cricket deprived nation to enter a stadium and watch a match and enjoy the moment when soo many hardships have happened in the city is a very very good step. What i dont get it why wasnt it televised? Over 25000 people came to the stadium and it was jam packed. It was a match featuring the bowling of the speed demon akhtar, the serene batting of yousaf and inzi and the destructive works of afridi ( who actually played very very well). If a gathering of 25000 people is not enough for media to give live coverage too then there is something seriously wrong with our media.



created a thread !

http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricket/282939-peace-cricket-match-peshawar.html


----------



## rockstar08

ghilzai said:


> When we need your opinion and advice we shall ask for it, its best you worry about the part you reside in.



hahah than be like it  i hope you are enjoying a lot in fata already with this tribal clture


----------



## ajpirzada

*More representation: LG bill proposes increase in reserved seats for women to 33%*

By Manzoor AliPublished: October 14, 2013

_The proposed bill envisages a total of 1,540 seats including seats for women, non-Muslims, peasants/workers and youth._

PESHAWAR: 

The proposed draft of the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Local Government (LG) bill for 2013 has increased the proportion of reserved seats for women in tehsil and district councils from 10 to 33%.

The 33% quota of reserved seats for women in elected bodies was first introduced under the local government system by former president General (retd) Pervez Musharraf in 2001. However, the local government act of 2012 reduced this number to 10% for tehsil and district councils.

The 2001 act retained 5% seats for minorities and peasant workers but allocated the 5% provided to technocrats in 2012 to the youth in the proposed legislation. Section 16 of the K-P Local Government Act, 2012 provided 10% reserved seats for women in district and tehsil councils and 5% each for peasants/workers, non-Muslims and technocrats.

The draft of the LG bill for 2013 was introduced in the K-P Assembly during last week&#8217;s session. It has been referred to a select committee for further discussion and changes.

Under the new bill, village and neighbourhood councils will replace union councils. The grassroots level of local government will comprise 5 to 10 members, determined on the basis of population and elected seats. Two seats have been reserved for women and one seat each for peasants/workers, non-Muslims and youth. A reserved seat for youth on village and neighbourhood councils was non-existent in previous laws.

The proposed bill envisages a total of 1,540 seats including seats for women, non-Muslims, peasants/workers and youth across 25 districts of the province. Peshawar will have the largest district council, comprising about 138 members, including 92 general, 31 women and five each for minorities, peasants/workers and youths, laid down in the second schedule of the proposed legislation.

Similarly, the newly-carved Torghar district will have the smallest district assembly comprising a total of 23 councillors, including 15 general seats, five seats for women, and one seat each for non-Muslims, youths and peasants/workers.

The proposed bill also states elections for members of village, neighbourhood, tehsil and district councils shall be held on the basis of adult franchise and joint electorates.

The law further states members on reserved seats in tehsil and district councils shall be elected through proportional representation system of political parties&#8217; list of candidates on the basis of total number of general seats secured by each political party in the respective local council. This is similar to the current practice of elections on reserved seats for national and provincial legislatures.

The tehsil and district councils will serve as the electoral college for positions of nazim/naib nazim at district and tehsil levels. However, in the case of village and neighbourhood councils, the candidates securing the highest and second highest number of votes in the elections for general seats shall be elected as nazim or naib nazim, respectively.

Published in The Express Tribune, October 15th, 2013.

More representation: LG bill proposes increase in reserved seats for women to 33% &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghilzai

rockstar08 said:


> hahah than be like it  i hope you are enjoying a lot in fata already with this tribal clture



Very much enjoying it, wouldn't change it for the world.

People dream of adventure but adventure dreams of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=680269278657766





&#1582;&#1740;&#1576;&#1585;&#1662;&#1582;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1670;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1740;&#1605; &#1705;&#1740;&#1604;&#1740;&#1746; &#1605;&#1729;&#1605;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/social...n-police-fight-criminals-militants-scorn.html


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3

What is JI upto this time?


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202270303509023





&#1582;&#1740;&#1576;&#1585; &#1662;&#1582;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1580;&#1740;&#1604; &#1587;&#1705;&#1740;&#1608;&#1585;&#1657;&#1740; &#1601;&#1608;&#1585;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1602;&#1740;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1575; &#1601;&#1740;&#1589;&#1604;&#1729;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

KPK takes step towards Prisons Security Force


*PESHAWAR - In order to avoid jailbreak incidents in future, the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has formally decided to establish a separate 'Prisons Security Force'.*

"The move comes in pursuance of the decision of the provincial cabinet taken in its meeting held on October 17 last, wherein it was decided to raise a dedicated force "Prisons Security Force" for the security of prisons in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa," said a statement issued by the KPK Home and Tribal Affairs Department on Monday.

In this connection, a four-member committee has been constituted. The committee is headed by Zakir Hussain Afridi, Inspector General of Prisons as its chairman, while Akhtar Saeed Turk, Deputy Secretary Home Deptt, Col Momin Baig, Principal Elite Training and Khalid Muhammad, Section Officer Budget Home Deptt are members of the committee, it added.

Sources said that personnel would be inducted separately for the proposed force and would be given special training at a centre to be exclusively established for the purpose. Moreover, the force would be equipped with latest weapons, bullet-proof jackets, bullet-proof helmets, gas-guns, anti-riots suits and other tools.

Apart from this, explosives metal detectors, mines detectors, detectors for mobile sets, sniffer dogs and handlers would also be provided to the force. Pop-up barricades would also be installed at prisons in the province.

Officials said that guards whether on jail gates, towers or in trenches will perform four hours duty at a time and not more than eight hours during the whole day. Not only this, technical staff would also be provided to strengthen the force.

Keeping in view the prevailing law and order situation and attacks on jails in Dera Ismail Khan and Bannu, the KPK government took the decision to increase security of prisons in the province. The proposed force would act as a lead force. The officials said that security personnel of the proposed specialised force would be ready all the time to deal with any kind of situation.
Moreover, a training school would also be set up to impart training to jail security force personnel on the use of light, medium and heavy arms. It is worth mentioning here that the two KPK jailbreaks are considered among the biggest in the history of the country: one in the April 2012 in Bannu and the other in Dera Ismail Khan in July 2013.

*CM KPK complaint cell website launched, you can also track your complaints*

http://www.crckp.gov.pk/

@Spring Onion @Pukhtoon @Jungibaaz @chauvunist and other KPK members can now lodge their complains..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

*CM KPK complaint cell website launched, you can also track your complaints:* Khyber Pakhtunkhwa: Complaints and Redressel Unit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

IGP orders phase-wise dismissal of corrupt SHOs, other cops - thenews.com.pk


*PESHAWAR: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Inspector General of Police (IGP) Nasir Khan Durrani has ordered phase-wise dismissal of station house officers (SHOs) and other policemen involved in corruption and crimes or if they are not competent to perform duty at important positions.*

The order was issued on Monday. All the regional police officers and district police officers were directed to dismiss all corrupt and incompetent SHOs and junior officials in three stages.

They were directed to suspend such elements from their posts in the first phase in three days and order inquiry against them. They were directed that the inquiry should be completed in the stipulated time and report submitted to the Central Police Office so that the second phase of the probe could be initiated against such unscrupulous elements.

They were directed to post new competent officers of good repute as SHOs with the prior approval of the board constituted for the purpose. The second phase would be initiated after submitting of the inquiry started in the first phase. The order said in the third and last phase such elements could be kicked out from the force.

------------------ 

*Very good move to curb the corruption in police dept. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jazzbot

Govt to recruit 10,000 teachers - DAWN.COM


*KARAK, Oct 21: Director Khyber Pakhtunkhwa elementary and secondary education Rafique Khattak has said that 10,000 teachers of different cadres will be recruited to overcome teachers&#8217; shortage in government schools in the province.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader

*Police claim arrest of important TTP criminal
*

PESHAWAR (INP): Police on Tuesday claimed to have arrested a Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) accused and recovered maps of the houses of police officers from his possession.
According to details, police conducted a raid at Ring Road area and arrested an accused TTP man. Police said maps of the houses of a DSP and an SHO were recovered from his possession. Police also said the accused was involved in attack on the residence of former KP minister Arbab Ayub Jan. 
Police claimed that the accused was involved in various crimes and arms were also recovered from his possession. The accused has confessed to his involvement in several crimes including murder, robbery and kidnap for ransom, police said.

Police claim arrest of important TTP criminal

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


*40 criminals arrested, arms recovered*


The police arrested 40 criminals including three proclaimed offenders during search operation in different areas of the city on Tuesday and recovered arms and drugs from their possession.
According to details, heavy contingent of police, on directives of IG Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, conducted search operations in different areas of the city including Mathra, Khazana, Dilazak and Paharipura.
During crackdowns, the police nabbed 40 criminals including three proclaimed offenders.
The police also claimed to have recovered arms and drugs from the possession of the detained culprits.
Separate cases were registered against the nabbed accused at concerned police stations and investigation was in progress.

http://www.thefrontierpost.com/article/49447/

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


*40 criminals arrested, arms recovered*


The police arrested 40 criminals including three proclaimed offenders during search operation in different areas of the city on Tuesday and recovered arms and drugs from their possession.
According to details, heavy contingent of police, on directives of IG Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, conducted search operations in different areas of the city including Mathra, Khazana, Dilazak and Paharipura.
During crackdowns, the police nabbed 40 criminals including three proclaimed offenders.
The police also claimed to have recovered arms and drugs from the possession of the detained culprits.
Separate cases were registered against the nabbed accused at concerned police stations and investigation was in progress.

http://www.thefrontierpost.com/article/49447/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## Jazzbot

*Mass transit system: Metro bus project to be funded by Turkish company *






*PESHAWAR: Yardimeli, a Turkish-based organisation, expressed interest in financing Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa’s (K-P) metro bus project during a meeting held between the company’s delegation and the transport department on Wednesday.*

Speaking at the occasion, Adviser to Chief Minister Yasin Khalil, who chaired the meeting, said Turkey and Pakistan enjoyed friendly relations and expressed hope that Turkey would also invest in various other sectors in K-P.

“Turkey can easily create a place for itself in the Pakistani market as compared to Europe,” said Khalil.

The official further said the provincial government was committed to overcoming the various traffic problems faced by commuters in the province and introducing reforms in traffic laws.

“Peshawar’s traffic has been divided along various routes and the most important one was named Route 1. The metro bus will run along this route,” announced Khalil, adding a mass transit scheme will be launched from Pabbi to Hayatabad which would provide easy access to Peshawar for other districts.

Yardimeli head Ilyas Kaymaz assured all-out support to the K-P government for the initiation of the metro bus project.

Meanwhile, Khalil also formed a six-member committee comprising three officials from the transport department and three officials from Yardimeli which will prepare a feasibility report of the much-anticipated project in the next two weeks.

Source: http://tribune.com.pk/story/621575/...-bus-project-to-be-funded-by-turkish-company/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

*Battle back in KPK *

PESHAWAR - A three-day special anti-polio campaign Wednesday kicked off in six districts of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. About 1.5 million children would be vaccinated.

Talking to media persons here, Dr Jan Baz Afridi, Deputy Director EPI Programme KPK said that the campaign has been started in Bannu, DI Khan, Kohat, Lakki Marwat, Peshawar and Tank districts and will continue till Friday. He said 4343 teams, including 404 fixed, 3678 mobile and 261 transits teams have been formed to administer door-to-door anti-polio vaccine to children. The teams would be assisted by volunteers, lady health workers and officials of national building departments.

The Deputy Commissioners have been asked to monitor the campaigns in their respective districts. He said 1.5 million children would be vaccinated in these districts.


Souce: http://www.nation.com.pk/pakistan-n...nline/national/24-Oct-2013/battle-back-in-kpk


----------



## SBD-3

What about the rest 60%, wasn't the slogan supposed to be the complete devolution of Power?


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> What about the rest 60%, wasn't the slogan supposed to be the complete devolution of Power?




C'mon mate, you are better than this. So you want PTI to give 100% budget to Local Bodies Govt and then send home all KPK MPA's and scrap KP Assembly? LOL 

Bhoook to nai lag rahi bhai ko? Behki behki baatain kar rahay ho..?


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> C'mon mate, you are better than this. So you want PTI to give 100% budget to Local Bodies Govt and then send home all KPK MPA's and scrap KP Assembly? LOL
> 
> Bhoook to nai lag rahi bhai ko? Behki behki baatain kar rahay ho..?


I have asked what did PTI promise to her voters? A complete devolution or just a show piece where the Chief Minister maintain more than half of the funds to himself and could override the decisions of local representatives?


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> I have asked what did PTI promise to her voters? A complete devolution or just a show piece where the Chief Minister maintain more than half of the funds to himself and could override the decisions of local representatives?



lol stop making ridiculous posts please.. Local bodies is for devolution of power to lowest level, but still law and order, finance, health, education, major development projects, trade and all other depts remain with provincial govt. What you are trying to say? 

And 40% of a provincial budget for LG is huge already. I guess it number 40 which is troubling you?


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> lol stop making ridiculous posts please.. Local bodies is for devolution of power to lowest level, but still law and order, finance, health, education, major development projects, trade and all other depts remain with provincial govt. What you are trying to say?
> 
> And 40% of a provincial budget for LG is huge already. I guess it number 40 which is troubling you?


40% of development spending means the local bodies will remain good for only making nali,gutters and galis. I am simply asking where is the moto of PTI for true devolution of power where all the development spending and administration be handed over to local bodies. only around 47 Billion (if allocated truly) will be handed over to LBGs. Whereas the Provincial Government will continue to hold around 233 Billion in their pockets.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> 40% of development spending means the local bodies will remain good for only making nali,gutters and galis.



And what else you want them to do? Fight against terrorism, build dams, make policies, law making or what? Local Bodies are for development, mainly for local level infrastructures. LG will still have lot more power and better administrative infrastructure as compared to what we're going to have in Punjab. PMLN is even trying its arse off to hold LG elections at non-party basis which doesn't make any sense at all. 



hasnain0099 said:


> I am simply asking where is the moto of PTI for true devolution of power where all the development spending and administration be handed over to local bodies. only around 47 Billion (if allocated truly) will be handed over to LBGs. Whereas the Provincial Government will continue to hold around 233 Billion in their pockets.



40% is huge amount to start with, do we even have any figure from Punjab or Baluchistan for this as of yet? And what kind of math you learned? Where 40% is only 47 billion while rest of 60% makes 233 billion?


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> And what else you want them to do? Fight against terrorism, build dams, make policies, law making or what? Local Bodies are for development, mainly for local level infrastructures. LG will still have lot more power and better administrative infrastructure as compared to what we're going to have in Punjab. PMLN is even trying its arse off to hold LG elections at non-party basis which doesn't make any sense at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 40% is huge amount to start with, do we even have any figure from Punjab or Baluchistan for this as of yet? And what kind of math you learned? Where 40% is only 47 billion while rest of 60% makes 233 billion?


KPK government budget document which puts total development budget at 116 Billion PKR plus the welfare budget which will remain under the provincial administration. Why don't you guys use official portals for some data?
http://www.financekpp.gov.pk/FD/attachments/article/236/Budget 2013-14 Salient Features.pdf


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

*TCKP plans more activities for youth*

The Tourism Corporation of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (TCKP) has initiated projects to involve youth in healthy activities and one such activity is a cleanliness drive being planned at the famous Saiful Muluk lake.

According to the TCKP press release on Friday, it had taken an initiative to conduct multiple youth activities in different districts of the province in cooperation with district youth advisory boards.

In this regard, several events took place like Jashn-i-Chitral, camp training and cleanliness drive at Malam Jabba. Students’ field trip to Jahanabad Buddha and train excursion to Attock Khurd were also organised for the youth.

Students from different public and private sector institutes participated in these events along with youth organisations. The aim of these events is to promote awareness among the youth of rich heritage and beautiful topography of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The second phase of this initiative is planned for Abbottabad and Manshera districts where Saiful Muluk lake cleanliness drive is being organised which will include students from the Department of Tourism and Environmental Studies of Hazara University, local schools and other stakeholders.

The event will be held from October 26 to 28. The next event i.e. trekking from Thandiyani to Nathiagali by the students of Comsats University will be held on Oct 30 to 31. The final event is titled Mushkpuri Trek. Girl students from colleges of Abbottabad would participate in the two-day event on Nov 4 and 5.

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Secretary Tourism Tarik Jamil said during the organisational meeting that tourism was an environmentally dependent activity. He said that the youth must understand, appreciate and conserve the rich heritage of the province besides working for preserving the depleting natural resources.

Minister for tourism Mehmud Khan said that the events were being planned to promote healthy activities among the youth.

http://dawn.com/news/1051923/tckp-plans-more-activities-for-youth 

*KP CM inaugurates E-govt Initiative Project*

*Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has said the E-government introduced by the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI)-led coalition government would bring about transparent and open governance in the province.
*

“The PTI will never backtrack on its words for a transparent governance system; therefore, it has been overhauling and reorganising all public sector institutions in order to ensure that people have unhindered access to all sectors,” the chief minister told the IT Department authorities after inaugurating the E-Government Initiative Project at a ceremony in the Chief Minister’s Secretariat.


He also urged the ST&IT Department to lay solid foundation for attracting private sector to invest more in hard and software development as well as setting up industries in the province to increase job opportunities.


Provincial Minister for Science & Technology and Information Technology Shahram Khan Tarakai on the occasion briefed him on the E-government project introduced by IT Directorate to bring transparency and openness in public sector institutions and ensure maximum utilisation of public sector facilities for the benefit of people.


Besides others, Chief Minister’s Economic Advisor Rafaqatullah Babar, Director IT Bilal Jabbar and Member IT Working Group Arbab Sher Ali were also present on the occasion. The chief minister said that hopefully the traditional Peshawari and Charsadda footwear, furniture of Malakand and Bannu, Dera Ismail Khan’s sweets, etc would be demanded and purchased online from all over the world someday, which would certainly improve economic conditions of our people.


http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-News-7-210738-KP-CM-inaugurates-E-govt-Initiative-Project 


*KPK govt to launch Green Peshawar Project soon*


After completion of clean Peshawar drive in the city, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has decided to launch ‘Green Peshawar Project’ from February 2014.
The announcement was made in a price distribution ceremony held in Peshawar Bagh Narran area. The meeting was attended by Provincial Minister for Local Government Inayatullah Khan, Director General Peshawar Development Authority Sarir Ahmad.
Addressing on the occasion, Inayatullah Khan said that he is thankful of all the employees who contributed in the cleanliness drive in Peshawar and timely removed all animal wastes and opal from Peshawar city areas. He said that cleanliness is an integral part of their religion and also teaching of Islam.
He warned that his department would not allow those take salaries at homes and all the ghost employees would be brought to book. He said that after successful cleanliness drive, now the government has decided to launch green Peshawar drive.
He also directed DG Peshawar Development Authority to dismiss those employees who are not attending duties timely.
He announced that the drive would be started from February 2014 and would be lasted for indefinite period of time. He thanked all the employees of Peshawar Development Authority for their good performance and hoped that these employees would keep up this sacred mission.
On this occasion, he distributed cash prices among the deserved employees of Peshawar Development Authority and municipal corporations.
Condolence: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Governor Engineer Shaukatullah has expressed his heartfelt condolence on the sad demise of a veteran journalist of the province Mian Gul Farosh who was laid to rest at Madyan in district Swat the other day.
Expressing his heartfelt condolence with the members of the bereaved family, the Governor has also lauded the efforts, which the deceased had rendered for promotion of journalism in the province. He has also prayed for the eternal peace of the departed soul and courage to the bereaved family to bear the irreparable loss with patience.

http://www.nation.com.pk/pakistan-n...pk-govt-to-launch-green-peshawar-project-soon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/threads/kp-ta...-p-govt-launches-online-budget-system.286136/ http://www.defence.pk/threads/kp-ta...-p-govt-launches-online-budget-system.286136/


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot

*KPK Government giving scholarships to students having 80% attendance to encourage girls.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

LB elections in KP shall be conducted on electronic voting system !  @Jazzbot @AstanoshKhan @Spring Onion @chauvunist @Pirzada @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

*Imran directs CM Khattak to act against corrupt ministers*







Chairman Pakistan Tehrik-i-Insaf (PTI) Imran Khan on Friday said it had come to his attention that some ministers in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa cabinet were indulging in corruption.

In a statement issued from the PTI’s Karachi Media Cell, Khan demanded of Chief Minister Pervez Khattak to immediately investigate and take action against these ministers.

Khan reminded that PTI was given an electoral mandate on two main commitments: One, to bring peace to the country, especially in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and the second to stamp out corruption.

The PTI chief stated that there could be absolutely no compromise on these two commitments.

He pointed out that already, the government had lost eight billion rupees in just one corruption case involving Swiss accounts and now would lose another four billion rupees in fines as a result of expedient compromises on the same case.

All this money could have gone towards investment in education and other development projects, Khan said.

He was adamant that the PTI would not tolerate corruption at any level but would act immediately to punish those responsible.


Imran directs CM Khattak to act against corrupt ministers - DAWN.COM

atleast he is up against corruption like an honest Leader and not brushing it under the carpet !!


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FCPX

I guess the question is what is Naya about KPK other than its name?


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot

*Interest free easy loans for unemployed youth in KPK.. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## niaz

Suggest PTI supporters read this:

Salim Safi- jirga- jehaz ke girnay ka khatra - Jang Columns


----------



## Leader

Sir Imran Khan at Ummah Academy for Orphans, Nowshera

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

CCTVs installed to monitor Muharram processions

*The authorities have installed 32 closed-circuit television cameras (CCTVs) in the inner city to keep an eye on Muharram processions during the last four days.
*


An official said the cameras had been installed at sensitive places, which can be monitored from the command post as well as the offices and cellphones of the concerned superintendent of police (SP), senior superintendent of police (SSP) Operations capital city police officer and inspector general of police.



Apart from police, heavy contingents of Frontier Constabulary have been deployed on the routes of Muharram processions.Inspector General of Police Nasir Khan Durrani on Monday visited a number of places, including Imambargahs, in the inner city and inspected the security measures taken for the majalis and processions.



Meanwhile, the death anniversary of Malik Mohammad Saad, the then capital city police officer Peshawar, is being observed today (Tuesday). He was killed in a suicide attack in Dhakki Dalgaran on the 7th Muharram in 2007.



Besides, Malik Saad, Deputy Superintendent of Police Khan Raziq and 15 others were also killed in the suicide attack while a number of people, mostly policemen, were wounded.Malik Saad was regarded as one of the finest police officers of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.



CCTVs installed to monitor Muharram processions - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Jazzbot said:


> *Interest free easy loans for unemployed youth in KPK.. *


 nobody will payback it just keep in mind


----------



## batmannow

Imran Khan said:


> nobody will payback it just keep in mind


who is giving it to poors, all will go the relatives of peoples in the govt?
its the common culture!


----------



## Devil Soul

*Corruption scandal? CM Khattak suspends PTI, QWP ministers
By Web Desk
Published: November 13, 2013

PESHAWAR: Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has suspended three provincial ministers for alleged involvement in corrupt practices and poor performance., Express News reported on Wednesday.*

The suspended ministers are Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf’s (PTI) Yousuf Ayub Khan and Quami Watan Party’s (QWP) Malik Ibrar Hussain Khan and Bakht Bedar.

The PTI minister was also declared ineligible by the Supreme Court for holding a fake degree.

Yousuf was the Minister for Communications and Works, Bedar was Minister for Industries, Commerce and Technical Education and Malik was Minister for Environment.

*‘Stamping out corruption’*

Earlier on November 8, Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) Chairman Imran Khan had urged Chief minister of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Pervaiz Khattak, to investigate corruption in the province, according to PTI’s official website. 

The online press release reiterated the party’s two electoral promises of bringing peace back to the country, particularly in K-P, and stamping out corruption.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3

I remember one thread with title "Punjab refuses wheat to KPK". And at that time I asked the same question, has KPK purchsed her qouta from PASCO? and It appears verified that she didn't


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader




----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=562340657172241


----------



## Leader

A courageous step by the PTI — Dr Qaisar Rashid

_The PTI is the first party to have knocked that norm out of politics; it has refused to be blackmailed on the point of losing its government in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa _

The Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaaf (PTI) must be applauded for showing zero tolerance towards the menace of corruption, which has been plaguing society. The PTI has displayed its anti-corruption policy in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) where it is the largest party sitting on the treasury benches. On the charges of corruption, the PTI has not only expelled two ministers from its coalition partner, Aftab Sherpao’s Qaumi Watan Party (QWP), from the provincial government, the PTI has also ended its alliance with the QWP. These are courageous steps that the PTI has taken. The PTI has also removed its own minister on account of holding a fake degree, though after the verdict of the Supreme Court (SC).

By taking action against corrupt practices by sitting ministers belonging to its coalition partner, the PTI has made its government vulnerable to being ousted by the PML-N, sitting on the opposition benches of the KP Assembly. In Pakistani politics, it is a common practice that the members of a minor coalition partner, when they have moved on to become ministers, get a free hand to indulge in shady practices because they know that the major coalition partner of their political party can neither remove them nor can it risk ending the coalition. This is because they know that their accountability may cost the main party the government. Blackmailing is a norm in the Pakistani polity. The PTI is the first party to have knocked that norm out of politics; it has refused to be blackmailed on the point of losing its government in KP if the malevolence of the ministers from the QWP is held accountable.

No doubt, by taking such a praiseworthy step, the PTI has not only risked the life of its own provincial government but has also set an example for others to follow. The PTI has raised the quality standard for running any government. This anti-corruption step may be considered the first major achievement of any political party that contested the May 2013 elections. In the elections, the war on corruption was the electoral manifesto of all political contestants but the PTI is the first party to materialise that slogan. Secondly, this anti-corruption step is bound to enrich its curriculum vitae before it claims any share in the Centre through the next general elections. Thirdly, the PTI’s anti-corruption step indicates that the party is committed to discouraging the corruption trend from the top first. Fourth, at the same time, the PTI’s anti-corruption step is bound to doom the political future of the QWP. Last but not least, this move has aired the message that there is a risk in becoming the coalition partner of the PTI and violating probity simultaneously.

By daring to take this anti-corruption step, the PTI has proved that it is serious in implementing the agenda that it announced during the election campaign. It is the norm here that political parties make promises to the voters but later on distance themselves from those promises under the pretext of political compulsions. Such deception is considered normal. However, the PTI has broken these shackles and has reaffirmed its pre-election anti-corruption stance. The PTI has proved that it is not a party that will compromise on the basic principles it professed during the last election campaign. By meeting one of its electoral pledges, the PTI has shown to its voters that the party will also deliver on its other electoral pledges.

The PML-N, which is running the government at the Centre, has shown magnanimity by not allowing its provincial branch to realign itself with other political parties against the PTI to cash in on the opening to form its own provincial government instead. The PML-N could have indulged in ‘make-and-break’ to destabilise the government of the PTI. This act of tolerance showed by the PML-N is also praiseworthy and new, at least in Pakistan’s recent political history, which is otherwise rife with intrigues and machinations. Some people may argue that it is the astuteness of the PML-N not to capitalise on this opportunity because KP is elbow-deep in terrorism and the PML-N wants the PTI to grapple with the ugly problem. However, as no one can read anyone’s real intentions, at face value, the PML-N should be praised for its democratic attitude to respect the electoral mandate of the largest political party of KP, the PTI.

In short, in the recent history of Pakistan, this is the first time that a sitting government in any province (or even at the Centre) has dared ask its coalition partners to come clean on corruption. Otherwise, Pakistan’s political history is full of tolerance for corruption. This is the first time that a sitting government in any province (or even at the Centre) has expelled two sitting ministers from the government on charges of corruption. Otherwise, Pakistan’s political history is full of compromises and concessions. This is the first time that a sitting government in any province (or even at the Centre) has risked the life of its government by not only expelling two sitting ministers of its coalition partner from the government but has also ended the coalition. Otherwise, Pakistan’s political history is full of increasing the number of coalition partners instead of reducing them.

The PTI must have been disappointed at its performance at the national level in the May 2013 elections. In the governance of KP, the PTI has a chance to prove its governing worth to the masses that are fed up with corruption. The anti-corruption steps of the PTI are bound to make it more relevant to the national political mainstream in the next elections. Other political parties will have to struggle more to outperform the PTI at least on the anti-corruption front.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## SBD-3

Saaf Chali Shaffaf Chali


----------



## Leader

So far KP police & Agencies has foiled 51 Terrorists attempts this month,plus 110 terrorists killed. 

Seems like de-politicization of KP police working...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Leader said:


>


If you look into the screens, there is only one screen (third one from the left which shows a road.Three out of the rest (1,2 from the left and top from the right) are showing the same camera while the bottom left and the one in front of the first operator is showing the proceedings of the meeting? Is that what Traffic police monitors?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

hasnain0099 said:


> If you look into the screens, there is only one screen (third one from the left which shows a road.Three out of the rest (1,2 from the left and top from the right) are showing the same camera while the bottom left and the one in front of the first operator is showing the proceedings of the meeting? Is that what Traffic police monitors?



the news item says 24 cameras in total have been installed. probably they switch on from one to another.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

*KPK lawmakers submit memorandum against drone strikes in US consulate*






A group of lawmakers from the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) assembly have submiited a memorandum in US consulate in Peshawar against drone strikes.

The lawmakers arrived in front of the US consulate in Peshawar on Monday.

KPK Minister for Finance Sirajul Haq led the group of parliamentarians, while Chief Minister Pervaiz Khattak could not accompany the protesters.

The parliamentarians walked all the way to the consulate to submit the four-page memorandum.

The KPK coalition partners plan to do the same in Islamabad. Advisor to CM Shiraz Paracha had said that the provincial government will go all out to lodge a peaceful protest on international and national levels.

Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) and its allied parties also resumed sit-ins in five districts of KPK to block NATO supply.

Meanwhile, KPK police registered cases against 35 activists of PTI for thrashing containers’ drivers heading to Afghanistan during their Sunday protests. Report said that the cases have been registered under Sections 141, 148, 149 and 341 PPC on orders of IG KPK at the Pishta Khara Police Station. Police parties are conducting raids to arrest the culprits.

On Sunday morning, the PTI workers blocked NATO containers in five districts including Peshawar’s Ring Road, Khairabad, , Dera Ismail Khan, Bannu and Charsadda interchange.

Close to 100 protesters on the outskirts of Peshawar, the capital of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, checked the documents of truck drivers headed toward Afghanistan as they passed through a toll booth. They shouted at the drivers, and pulled one man, Gul Zaman, out of his truck when he told them that he was carrying commercial goods to Afghanistan, not NATO supplies.

"Without waiting for me to take my documents out of the glove compartment, they dragged me out," Zaman said. "We are also concerned about drone attacks, but they shouldn t come down heavy on us like this."

Police were present at the scene but did not intervene to stop the protesters, some of whom were carrying wooden batons.

Khan, whose Tehreek-e-Insaf party controls the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa provincial government, has been a vocal critic of drone attacks. He and other officials say the strikes are a violation of the country s sovereignty, although the federal government is known to have secretly supported some of the attacks in the past.

Khan led thousands of supporters in a protest near Peshawar on Saturday in which they blocked a road that led to one of two border crossings used by trucks carrying NATO supplies in and out of Afghanistan. The other crossing is in southwest Baluchistan province. The demonstration had more symbolic value than practical impact because there is normally very little NATO supply traffic on the weekend.



Dunya News: Pakistan:-KPK lawmakers submit memorandum against drone stri...


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Zarvan said:


>



or sath hi ameeki tottay geo per bolna bhi shoro ho gaye, k yeh illegal hai, pakistan ko iska nuksaan hoga...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Zarvan said:


>



Now watch PTI haters saying, why Obama wasn't named?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Zarvan said:


>


Interestingly 4 Afghans are named as victims in FIR.......Why this kolaveri di?


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

KPK government is scared of who?


----------



## Leader

*Lake Saiful Maloook Clean up*

*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151856508209527




*
Students of University of Hazara in call of Govt of KPK's Social Drive, cleaned Lake Saif-ul-Malook

Respect !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

PTI-led coalition in KP has taken no fresh foreign loans, grants

Opponents continue to criticise it for taking Rs35 billion

*Though the coalition government led by the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is being criticised by its political opponents for accepting foreign assistance and loans amounting to Rs35 billion for the province while staging protests against US drone strikes and blocking Nato supply lines, but the fact remains that it hasn’t received any new grant or loan during its six-month rule.
*


According to the budget documents, all these loans and grants were committed during the previous coalition government led by the Awami National Party (ANP) to implement its ambitious agenda laid down in the Comprehensive Development Strategy and Post-Conflict Need Assessment (PCNA).



A recent meeting of the provincial cabinet held in Peshawar was informed by the relevant officials from the finance department that the PTI-headed government in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has not contracted any new loans and grants from foreign organisations, governments and donors and has no plan to accept grants with political conditions.



A high-ranking government official privy to the last meeting of the cabinet said the criticism against the PTI-led coalition government for the loans and grants taken by the province is political rather than logical.



Talking to this scribe, he said the Finance Department officials had informed the cabinet that foreign assistance to the province was provided by the federal government through Economic Affairs Division (EAD), Islamabad.



According to the official, who wished anonymity, it includes both loans and grants. “Loans are provided by the World Bank and Asian Development Bank on lower mark-up and standard terms and conditions. The grants-in-aid are provided by a host of aid agencies,” he said.



“All foreign loans are handled by the federal government. These loans are used for the financing of specified developmental projects under an agreement between the respective governments. The relending terms and conditions of the loans to the provincial government are the same as agreed by the federal government with the loan-giving agencies,” the official added.



He said a number of foreign loans are under verification between provincial and federal governments and the disbursement could still be stopped by the federal government to the project executing agencies. “Grants are provided for poverty reduction and meeting Millennium Development Goals (MDGs). Education, health, justice, local government system development, energy and power and environment are among the focus sectors of MDGs’ initiatives,” he said.



The official said the budget for the financial year 2013-14, which was mainly worked out by the caretakers in the province, has a total size of Rs344 billion with Annual Development Programme (ADP) of Rs118 billion, including the foreign assistance component of Rs35 billion.



“The foreign assistance portfolio in the ADP is 30 percent in which the share of grants is 88 percent while ratio of loans is 12 percent. The total size of foreign loans in the provincial budget is Rs4.30 billion while the grants are estimated at Rs30.69 billion,” he said.



He said the major chunk of these loans is being provided by the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) and Asian Development Bank (ADB). The JICA is providing Rs3 billion in loan and it has also committed a grant of Rs514.195 million, while the ADB is providing Rs1.30 billion loan to the provincial government during the current fiscal.



The official said the rest of the Rs30 billion grants are provided by the United States Agency for International Development (USAID), Department for International Development (DFID) of UK, Deutsche Gesellschaft für Internationale Zusammenarbeit (GIZ-German Society for International Cooperation), JICA, Australian Agency for International Development (AusAID), Norwegian Agency for Development Cooperation (NORAD), Multi-Donor Trust Fund (MDTF), Canadian International Development Agency (CIDA), Kreditanstalt für Wiederaufbau (KFW), UNDP, Swiss Development Cooperation (SDC), World Bank, Italian Department-Swap, CVF Japan, NICEF, INL and European Union (EU) in accordance with international agreements and commitments which are obligatory as the developed countries and institutions need to spend at least one percent of their GDP in social development projects in the developing states.



The official said the release of the foreign assistance is subject to completion of certain formalities and utilisation generally remained 20-30 percent of the committed amount. “The provincial government is also making repayment of old foreign loans along with mark-up as per the agreed schedule and only in the current financial year it is going to repay the foreign loans of Rs4.38 billion,” he concluded.


PTI-led coalition in KP has taken no fresh foreign loans, grants - thenews.com.pk


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## Edevelop

*Forced purchase: Farmers continue to resist construction of housing schemes*

*

*

*NOWSHERA: *
*Around 2,000 farmers, along with activists of Jamaat-e-Islami, Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf and Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz protested in Akora Khattak on Wednesday against Section 4 being imposed on their land in Nowshera district.*
*http://tribune.com.pk/story/641239/...ue-to-resist-construction-of-housing-schemes/*
* *
*Led by social activist Inayatur Rahman, the farmers gathered at Kernal Sher Khan Interchange near the Peshawar-Islamabad Motorway. They chanted slogans against the government and Sarhad Development Authority (SDA) officials for occupying their land for housing and other developmental schemes in the area. The farmers also protested against Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak, claiming they elected him from their district but he has turned a deaf ear to their woes.*
*http://tribune.com.pk/story/641239/...ue-to-resist-construction-of-housing-schemes/*
*

*
*http://tribune.com.pk/story/641239/...ue-to-resist-construction-of-housing-schemes/*
*The cultivators said they would not sell their lands to the government for the low amounts offered.*
*http://tribune.com.pk/story/641239/...ue-to-resist-construction-of-housing-schemes/*
* *
*Addressing the protesters, Rahman said they had made multiple requests to the provincial and federal governments to not to take their arable lands which are their only source of income.*
*http://tribune.com.pk/story/641239/...ue-to-resist-construction-of-housing-schemes/*
* *
*Sarhad Development Authority Director Noroz Khan with heavy contingents of police visited their lands in an attempt to take possession, claimed the activist. However, Rahman reiterated, landowners will not let them make any such move based on prices settled by the government.*
*http://tribune.com.pk/story/641239/...ue-to-resist-construction-of-housing-schemes/*
*

*
*http://tribune.com.pk/story/641239/...ue-to-resist-construction-of-housing-schemes/*
*Rahman said they protested in front of Peshawar Press Club on November 29, where they were assured no one would try to take over their land if they ended their protest. Despite such promises, SDA officials and the police tried to evacuate them, and imposed Section 4, he lamented.*
*http://tribune.com.pk/story/641239/...ue-to-resist-construction-of-housing-schemes/*
* *
*However, officials have not taken possession of any land as yet.*
*http://tribune.com.pk/story/641239/...ue-to-resist-construction-of-housing-schemes/*
*http://tribune.com.pk/story/641239/forced-purchase-farmers-continue-to-resist-construction-of-housing-schemes/*
*http://tribune.com.pk/story/641239/...ue-to-resist-construction-of-housing-schemes/*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

KPK Govt vowed to develop women university and a medical collage in Swabi right after forming the govt.

News published in local news paper at *21 May, 2013*:




​
*Swabi to have women’s varsity, medical college *​


*SWABI, Nov 29: The provincial government will build a medical college and women’s university in Swabi district to promote higher education, said Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly Speaker Asad Qaisar while addressing a function in the University of Swabi (UoS) here on Friday. *

He said that it was essential for Pakhtuns to get higher education so they could face the modern day challenges. He said that Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf government was giving priority to restoration of peace, education and health.

Mr Qaisar said that the medical college had been named after great Pakhtun leader Gaju Khan. He said that the government had also planned to strengthen academic position of the UoS among all universities in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

However, he did not speak about the unrecognised status of the university. The Higher Education Commission of Pakistan has not yet recognised the UoS, which is creating doubts in the minds of its students.

“The government has given Rs500 million to the University of Swabi for acquiring land and completing other basic requirements. We would provide more funds to the varsity,” he said. 

Mr Qaisar said that the women’s university in Swabi would facilitate the girls from Buner, Mardan, Nowshera and lower parts of Malakand division. “We have also been striving to build another cadet college besides Kernel Sher Cadet College in the district,” he said. 

*The provincial government has also planned to build an education city in the district. “In this connection we have already signed a memorandum of understanding with the British Council,” he said. *

Prof Noor Jehan, vice-chancellor of the UoS, spoke about the curricular and co-curricular activities of the university and its performance since its establishment.

Abdul Wali Khan University vice-chancellor Dr Ihsan Ali said that the establishment of several universities and colleges during the last few years had made it clear that the government was giving due importance to education.


Swabi to have women’s varsity, medical college - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

Jazzbot said:


> KPK Govt vowed to develop women university and a medical collage in Swabi right after forming the govt.
> 
> News published in local news paper at *21 May, 2013*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *Swabi to have women’s varsity, medical college *​
> 
> 
> *SWABI, Nov 29: The provincial government will build a medical college and women’s university in Swabi district to promote higher education, said Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly Speaker Asad Qaisar while addressing a function in the University of Swabi (UoS) here on Friday. *
> 
> He said that it was essential for Pakhtuns to get higher education so they could face the modern day challenges. He said that Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf government was giving priority to restoration of peace, education and health.
> 
> Mr Qaisar said that the medical college had been named after great Pakhtun leader Gaju Khan. He said that the government had also planned to strengthen academic position of the UoS among all universities in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
> 
> However, he did not speak about the unrecognised status of the university. The Higher Education Commission of Pakistan has not yet recognised the UoS, which is creating doubts in the minds of its students.
> 
> “The government has given Rs500 million to the University of Swabi for acquiring land and completing other basic requirements. We would provide more funds to the varsity,” he said.
> 
> Mr Qaisar said that the women’s university in Swabi would facilitate the girls from Buner, Mardan, Nowshera and lower parts of Malakand division. “We have also been striving to build another cadet college besides Kernel Sher Cadet College in the district,” he said.
> 
> *The provincial government has also planned to build an education city in the district. “In this connection we have already signed a memorandum of understanding with the British Council,” he said. *
> 
> Prof Noor Jehan, vice-chancellor of the UoS, spoke about the curricular and co-curricular activities of the university and its performance since its establishment.
> 
> Abdul Wali Khan University vice-chancellor Dr Ihsan Ali said that the establishment of several universities and colleges during the last few years had made it clear that the government was giving due importance to education.
> 
> 
> Swabi to have women’s varsity, medical college - DAWN.COM



Thats really wonderful i am really excited about this project. Thanks for updating.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyPaki

cant wait for the results for all the work being put right now so people on tv will be forced to shut up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Source: http://www.naibaat.com.pk/nbfinal/ePaper/peshawar/05-12-2013/Detail/p8_39.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*Right to information: K-P becomes first provinc**e to enact updated RTI*

*Sahibzada Muhammad Khalid was appointed as the Chief Information Commissioner by the government on Friday as the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Governor signed the Right to Information (RTI) Act 2013, said a notification. The law will make K-P the first province to have implemented the RTI as a law.*

Sahibzada Muhammad Khalid, a grade 22 official who resigned from the K-P Public Service Commission earlier this week, has been appointed for three years. This period starts from the date of his taking office as outlined by Section 24 of the RTI Act, read the official statement.

The search committee, which will decide two other ‘commissioners’ was also announced. K-P Chief Secretary Arbab Shahzad will serve as the chairman of the committee. Justice (retd) Abdul Aziz Kundi, University of Engineering and Technology Vice Chancellor Syed Imtaiz Hussain Gillani and Rahimullah Yousafzai were announced as members. K-P Secretary Information will serve as secretary to the committee.

The search committee will ensure merit based appointments, mindful of the criteria for the commissioner jobs, within 30 days, added the handout. The eligibility for commissioners set under Section 24 of the RTI Act states one of the members needs to be an advocate of the high court or Supreme Court who is qualified to be a judge at the high court. The second member will be from the civil society and should have no less than 15 years of experience.

The act has a deadline of 120 days to appoint the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Information Commission after its commencement.

The RTI bill was unanimously passed by the K-P Assembly on October 31 and was sent to the office of Governor Shaukatullah Khan to sign. Speaking to _The Express Tribune_, Spokesperson for Chief Minister Shiraz Paracha confirmed the governor had signed the act and therefore, appointments had been made.

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 7th, 2013.

Right to information: K-P becomes first province to enact updated RTI – The Express Tribune_

finally that stupid governor has signed the bill. 

congrts a great step towards transparency !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

*Collective efforts needed to root out corruption; CM message on anti-corruption day*






Collective efforts needed to root out corruption; CM message on anti-corruption day > Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf > Insaf News


----------



## Leader

MOL Pakistan to double its investment in K-P

MOL Pakistan to double its investment in K-P ..

MOL Pakistan to double its investment in K-P ..


----------



## Leader

A step forward: Women to be part of first reconciliatory jirga






*For the first time in its history, the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) government will include women as members of the alternate dispute resolution (ADR) forum.*

Also known as a _musalehati_ jirga, the forum shall consist of a minimum of nine and a maximum of 13 conciliators, *out of which two will be women.* According to an initial copy of the proposed K-P Musalehati Jirga Bill 2013 available with _The Express Tribune_, the women could be appointed by the government.

*This historic decision will help empower women in the province. *Meher Taj Roghani, Adviser to the Chief Minister on Social Welfare, said a woman can make an informed decision in a male dominated society once she is educated.






*“Appointing a woman as a member of the ADR forum will empower women and set an example for others,” *said Roghani. *“If the women of the jirga are educated professionals, they will be able to convince the men too.”*

*The proposed jirga will be responsible for solving civil and criminal disputes at union council levels free of cost.* The bill reached the law department on September 25, and once approved by the provincial cabinet will be adopted by the provincial assembly.

The musaleheen or jirga members will be selected for four years by a committee from a list of 39 people submitted by the relevant police station, patwari halqa and union council chairman. The candidates also need clearance from the tehsildar and district’s special branch.

“In case of nine members, one should be a woman while in case of 13, the number of females shall be two,” the bill read, limiting the age of every single member to at least 35 years and above. *The members* should not have been convicted of an offence, *have a good reputation with no political affiliation and a sound background.*

The draft further reads the jirga would be led by a convener, who will be elected by the members for a year, under the supervision of an assistant commissioner and in charge of the relevant police station. The jirga members can be reappointed for a second term.

*According to the proposed bill, the jirga shall consist of three panels for case hearings which will prepare a schedule and maintain a record. A monthly report will also be sent to the assistant commissioner and in charge of concerned police station.*

*The jirga will not accept matrimonial dispute cases unless filed by the husband or wife. Civil and criminal complaints can be filed verbally or as a written application.*

*The jirga will have a fixed time and date to hold proceedings. It will have the authority to file a complaint against anyone who does not accept the jirga’s verdict.* It can also consult experts if need be.

Home and Tribal Affairs Secretary Akhtar Ali Shah said *the jirga will reduce the burden on judiciary and help resolve disputes.*



A step forward: Women to be part of first reconciliatory jirga – The Express Tribune




This is called progress in the right direction. this is called improvement in the system, creating a tier to empower the local people to sort out their disputes at UC level, and the whole body being backed by the State to implement its decisions.



@Aeronaut @Jazzbot @chauvunist @Pukhtoon @Marshmallow @pkuser2k12 @A.Rafay @mafiya @nuclearpak

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=616995021681093




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=616995021681093


----------



## Jazzbot

*KPK govt boosts development work on mega projects*




​*PESHAWAR: Prominent development work on various planned mega projects has been speeding up following orders the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI)-led provincial government of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.*

Speaker of KPK Assembly and prominent leader of PTI, Asad Qaiser, claimed that mega city is being established in the province with a complete educational city where students would be taught by modern studies by adopting the patterns of developed countries.

PTI’s leader Asad Qaiser was speaking to a press conference in Peshawar after holding meetings with the union council delegations of Swabi district.

Qaiser said that the provincial authorities had already directed the district administration for speeding up the work in mega projects besides establishment of a medical college and women university in Swabi.

The KPK speaker clarified that provincial government put provision of education and health facilities to the locals in its top priorities.

Asad Qaiser detailed the ongoing development projects in Swabi by saying that approximately Rs500 million has been dedicated for construction of medical college in the district while Rs200 million approved for cricket stadium near Topi.

He added that category ‘A’ was given to Swabi hospital by the provincial government while it would be operational from March or April of next year.

The KPK speaker told the media that significant steps are being taken to establish a mega city near Colonel Sher Khan interchange situated on the Peshawar-Islamabad motorway.

While highlighting the educational development plans of KPK govt, PTI’s leader said that a programme has been finalised for appointing 14,000 educators in order to eliminate shortage of academic staff in government schools.

Qaiser unveiled the govt’s statistics by saying that 500 doctors were hired in KPK while the medical teams would be expanded by appointment of more 1500 medicos.

Regarding the security arrangements, he claimed that the KPK govt would appoint 700 police officials on district level for maintaining law and order situation in the areas.

Moreover, KPK govt will install 120 transformers for elimination shortage of electricity in all areas of the Swabi district.


Source: KPK govt boosts development work on mega projects | The News Tribe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

*'Farmers, graduates in KP to be extended financial support'*


The farmers and graduate of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa need to be extended financial support and arrange exposure visits for them, to become successful enterprises, by adopting best practices, following at national level for development of livestock and dairy sector. 

It was suggested by the committee of the Faculty of Animal Husbandry and Veterinary Sciences (FAHVS) University of Agriculture Peshawar, working on the recommendations of the second International conference on Dairy Science Park 2013. 

The meeting was chaired by FAHVS AUP Prof Dr M Subhan Qureshi, Dean/Chief Organiser DSP, attending by Prof Sohail Akhtar, Prof Nazir Ahmad, Prof Sarzamin Khan, Dr Umer Sadique, Dr Naila Imtiaz and Dr Abdur Rahman along with the senior officers. 

Dr Faisal Khan from Oxford University and Waqar Khattak, banking expert attended the meeting. During the meeting, the draft recommendations prepared during the eight sessions of DSP were discussed for devising implementation strategy. 

The meeting viewed that there was a lack any specific mechanism for managing these resources efficiently and wisely. The DSP has provided this mechanism and the Standing Committee on Livestock (SCL) and Business Support Desk (BSD) at the Chamber of Commerce and Industry (KPCCI) are the fora for making this dream true. 

Prof Sarzamin Khan presented a review of the farming clusters by our graduates and trained men and women as a result of training under the sponsorship of SRSP and other donors. Satisfactory operations were awaiting establishment of additional facilities like slaughtering, cold storage and transportation, which is beyond the capacity of these farmers; and need new investments. A working group on livestock (WGL) was established by the FAHVS AUP Peshawar, aimed at to look upon for feasible models in livestock and poultry production and marketing and the willing graduates are being guided in entering into such schemes. The successful SMEs will be further evaluated for their strength and feasibility and passed through business incubation centres (BIC) at the University of Agriculture Peshawar, Farm Services Centres, Amir Muhammad Khan Campus Mardan or other sites. These will be replicated in the targeted zones through three modes: i) converting existing farming and marketing set-up into viable entrepreneurs or; ii) establishing new graduate entrepreneurs, he added. 

Dr Subhan Qureshi elaborated that standard operating procedures would be practised for cost effective productivity and quality control of inputs and products. The University of Agriculture Peshawar will support the entrepreneurs through launching commercial research and introduction of quality control standards, he maintained. 

The FAHVS Dean further said the analytical and research set-up will be strengthened through addition of equipment and international accreditation, training and construction of teaching, research and business support infrastructure. Farmers' welfare centres will provide local solutions to the entrepreneurs in disease diagnosis and health coverage, applied research, inputs supplies and products procurement. A model slaughter house will provide teaching, research and training facility to the students, trainees, farmers and technicians, he added. 


'Farmers, graduates in KP to be extended financial support' | Business Recorder

*------------------------------------------------------

Education reforms: Independent unit to monitor public schools from next month*

*Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa’s Department of Education will have an Independent Monitoring Unit (IMU) from next month which will collect data on schools, teachers, students, attendance and other requirements.*

According to a press release issued on Monday, the IMU will consist of 485 trained personnel and will not only improve the functioning of education institutions but will also aid in planning future strategies based on the data collected.








“Work on training all parent teacher committees (PTC) across the province will begin soon in order to streamline the affairs of education institutions from the grass-root level,” the press release stated.

Furthermore, preparations to train teachers of primary schools to enable them to teach students in the English language from first grade onwards are also complete. This will bring public sector schools at par with private schools, it read.

This was discussed in a meeting of the working group on education held in Pakhtunkhwa House, Islamabad.

Arrangements for the IMU along with various other reforms in the education department were also the topic of discussion.

Education Secretary Abdul Latif chaired the meeting, while representatives of the European Union, USAID, GIZ, AusAID and K-P education department were in attendance.

Senior educationist Jamaluddin briefed the meeting regarding the scheme for training PTCs, while representatives of a private consultant group, Abacus, briefed the participants about their experience in Punjab.



Education reforms: Independent unit to monitor public schools from next month – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

@Aeronaut @nuclearpak @Jazzbot @Spring Onion @chauvunist @Pukhtoon @A.Rafay @Aamna14 @pkuser2k12

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


>


hussian need to ask u a serious question .... as u r much infromed about PML N policies ..what is the intrest ratio on the loan scehem pml n started?


----------



## Leader

*For the people: Rs300m approved for reconstructing Chitral’s infrastructure*

*Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister (CM) Pervez Khattak has agreed to keep Lowari Tunnel open for three days every fortnight. He also approved Rs300 million for the reconstruction and repair of Chitral’s transportation and other infrastructure.*

The decision was announced at a review meeting on Tuesday on the rehabilitation of flood affected infrastructure at the CM Secretariat Peshawar. The decision to extend the tunnel’s hours has been taken to ensure the supply of essential commodities to the valley is not disrupted, added Khattak.

Of the Rs300 million approved for infrastructure work, Rs150 million will go to roads and bridges, and Rs150 million will be released to restore irrigation channels and construct protection walls.

The CM also underlined the need for the scientific exploration of mineral wealth in Chitral and utilising its derived income for welfare of residents. Khattak directed an inquiry be carried out to investigate all those who submitted exaggerated figures for flood related damages in the district.

Relevant authorities have been asked to resolve the issue of the transfer of PTDC motels and assets, and to release salaries pending to PTDC staff since the past 18 months. CM Khattak also directed the district administration to give preference to residents of Chitral in appointments in border police and levies.


For the people: Rs300m approved for reconstructing Chitral’s infrastructure – The Express Tribune




Jzaib said:


> hussian need to ask u a serious question .... as u r much infromed about PML N policies ..what is the intrest ratio on the loan scehem pml n started?



8%






*Inquiries in Tank, DI Khan result in suspension, 27 police officials dismissed*

*Police officials were suspended in DI Khan and Tank over alleged corruption and misuse of powers. The decision was taken following Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa’s anti-corruption drive.*

Last month, at a meeting chaired by the IGP, DI Khan DIG was directed to hold an inquiry into the reports of alleged corruption in the police sector. At least 21 police officials were suspended, removed or reinstated by the DPO as a result of the inquiry.

Seven inspectors and SIs, including Inspector Yusaf, Inspector Muhammad Hussain, Inspector Khalid Mehmood, and SIs Muhammad Nawaz, Kazam Hussain, Asghar Ali and Abdul Hamid, were asked to take forced retirement.

SI Alamgir and ASI Tariq Salim were dismissed after proven guilty of corruption while Inspector Sanaullah, Inspector Kafayat Hussain, and Inspector Sagher Abbas were reinstated.


SIs Faiz Kalim, Imran Kundi and Hasham were given warnings to improve their performance.

The DPO also gave head constables Saeedullah, Akhter Munir, Muhammad Ramazan, and Muhammad Ikram, constable Jawed Akber, DPO gunman Saeed Khan, and driver Aslam six months to improve their performance.

*Tank*

The inquiry committee in Tank, comprising DSP Investigation Abdul Hai and Circle officer Faridullah presented their report to Tank DPO Anwar Saeed Kundi regarding alleged corruption by police officials. Around 35 police officials and constables were under inquiry in the district.

Based on the report, Tank DPO Kundi sent SI Noor Alam and ASI Ishaq Khan on forced retirement.

Hawaldars Raham Dil and Mamtaz Ali were suspended from their services while Amin Shah, Shaista Khan and Shafiq along with 11 other police personnel were removed from their services. SHO Amir Abdullah, ASI Gull Wali and Head Constable Anamullah were reinstated.

Inquiries in Tank, DI Khan result in suspension, 27 police officials dismissed – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

*Inquiries in Tank, DI Khan result in suspension, 27 police officials dismissed*






*DERA ISMAIL KHAN / TANK: Police officials were suspended in DI Khan and Tank over alleged corruption and misuse of powers. The decision was taken following Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa’s anti-corruption drive.*

Last month, at a meeting chaired by the IGP, DI Khan DIG was directed to hold an inquiry into the reports of alleged corruption in the police sector. At least 21 police officials were suspended, removed or reinstated by the DPO as a result of the inquiry.

Seven inspectors and SIs, including Inspector Yusaf, Inspector Muhammad Hussain, Inspector Khalid Mehmood, and SIs Muhammad Nawaz, Kazam Hussain, Asghar Ali and Abdul Hamid, were asked to take forced retirement.

SI Alamgir and ASI Tariq Salim were dismissed after proven guilty of corruption while Inspector Sanaullah, Inspector Kafayat Hussain, and Inspector Sagher Abbas were reinstated.




SIs Faiz Kalim, Imran Kundi and Hasham were given warnings to improve their performance.

The DPO also gave head constables Saeedullah, Akhter Munir, Muhammad Ramazan, and Muhammad Ikram, constable Jawed Akber, DPO gunman Saeed Khan, and driver Aslam six months to improve their performance.

*Tank*

The inquiry committee in Tank, comprising DSP Investigation Abdul Hai and Circle officer Faridullah presented their report to Tank DPO Anwar Saeed Kundi regarding alleged corruption by police officials. Around 35 police officials and constables were under inquiry in the district.

Based on the report, Tank DPO Kundi sent SI Noor Alam and ASI Ishaq Khan on forced retirement.

Hawaldars Raham Dil and Mamtaz Ali were suspended from their services while Amin Shah, Shaista Khan and Shafiq along with 11 other police personnel were removed from their services. SHO Amir Abdullah, ASI Gull Wali and Head Constable Anamullah were reinstated.

Inquiries in Tank, DI Khan result in suspension, 27 police officials dismissed – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*Lock, load and...holster: Licences suspended of 157 arms dealers, manufacturers*
By Our Correspondent
Published: December 12, 2013

*PESHAWAR: The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Home and Tribal Affairs department suspended 157 licences for arms dealers and manufacturers, officials told The Express Tribune on Wednesday. The official notification was sent to businesses on Monday.*

The licences had been issued by the previous government as part of around 600 issued to dealerships and manufacturers. Out of the 157 dealers and manufacturers, around 124 units are located in Peshawar and one in Darra Adam Khel in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata). The remaining 32 are located elsewhere in K-P.

On September 19, the department had prepared a list of 400 arms manufacturers and dealers in K-P after they failed to register their businesses. Several reminders were given to the units to submit all their business details, including stock and sale reports, allocated quota, and a copy of the no-objection certificate for supplying arms. The department had warned in case they fail to comply, the units would be dealt with in accordance with the K-P Arms Policy 2013.






President Sporting and Hunting Arms Association (SHAA) Peshawar Haroon Khan told _The Express Tribune_ there are at least 10 gunsmiths in each of the arms manufacturing units, meaning the decision would leave 1,500 people jobless.

*The legendary gunsmiths of Darra*

Like the arms manufacturing cluster in Darra, weapons are hand-manufactured by skilled gunsmiths in Peshawar and the rest of K-P, claimed Khan. However, he added, the home department had made it necessary for the manufacturers to install several advanced machines and fulfil other formalities which are not possible financially.

“The authorities are misguided in thinking arms factories in K-P do not manufacture locally but simply act as middlemen and buy from Darra,” claimed Khan. He admitted some units might be doing so, however, a majority had their own gunsmiths.

“The fact is that Peshawar rivals Darra in arms manufacturing these days. The biggest advantage to Darra units was free electricity – they lost this advantage after the start of prolonged load-shedding. The gunsmiths have been forced to relocate to Peshawar.”

SHAA Peshawar General Secretary Abdul Wakeel stated the association is in favour of cancelling licences of units which are non-operational. But, he argued, suspending operational units was unjust and will only result in unemployment.

After an earlier decision to suspend transport licences, they were no longer able to ship arms to Punjab and Sindh, shared Wakeel. He added the units remain under severe pressure since Punjab and Sindh were the largest markets for them.

“Locals do not buy arms from our units; they prefer Darra weapons. Arms units have to rely on export to other provinces,” he said, demanding the government take notice of the situation and reverse their decisions.

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 12th, 2013._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

CM Khattak discus w investors/Japan/Korea/KSA reg Motorway Mega City project

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

.





Proof of no/less corruption in Patwaries in KPK..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

^^^^^^^^ ^^^^^^^^

I hope owner of waqt news don't get a stress call from *Raiwind by a "tind"* on promoting positive image of pti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

*Attacks on polio teams kill three in northwest Pakistan*
AGENCIES and DAWN.COM




— File photo
Updated 2013-12-13 16:17:23
Share
0 Comment(s)
Print
SWABI: Gunmen attacked two separate polio teams in northwestern Pakistan on Friday, killing one polio worker and two police guards.

The first incident took place in Swabi in northwestern Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province where unknown motorcyclists shot down two policemen on their way to provide security cover to a polio team, local police said.

According to police, the two police officials were on their way to perform security duties when unknown gunmen opened fire on them on Topi Road in Swabi. Subsequently, one police official was killed on the spot while the other, sustaining severe injuries, succumbed to his wounds at the hospital.

Hours later, a gunman killed a polio worker on his way home after vaccinating children in Jamrud district of Khyber tribal region located on the outskirts of Peshawar.

Government administrator Iqbal Khan said the slain worker was targeted for participating in the government-run anti-polio campaign in the tribal area.

Pakistan is one of only three countries in the world where the polio virus is still endemic, but efforts to stamp out the crippling disease have been hit by repeated attacks on health teams.

Officials blame the violence and suspicions about the vaccine for a surge in cases. According to the World Health Organisation, Pakistan recorded 72 cases of polio this year compared to 58 in 2012.

New Delhi on Wednesday announced it would require citizens from Pakistan and other polio-affected nations travelling to India to take a mandatory polio vaccination at least six weeks prior to their departure.


*real progress of KPK govt!

unashmed PTI KPK, govt fails to provide security once again to its citizens?
partner in terrorism , political defenders of TTp?
PTI & JI!
would ever going to protest or dam dharnis against the killers called TTp?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

^^ @batmannow I am with you at this, serious steps need to be taken by KPK govt to stop these attacks on Polio teams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Jazzbot said:


> ^^ @batmannow I am with you at this, serious steps need to be taken by KPK govt to stop these attacks on Polio teams.


sukar allha ka key, uss ney kam ki baat app key dil mien dalli!
but its not only polio teams are the only victims in KPK my, friend ?
security is just for minsters , like in all other provinces but because of full open political support from PTI +JI to TTp terrorists?
now KPK is virtully rulled by TTp?
as long as TTp allowed to run the show , like that?
whatever plans or devlopment projects PTI KPK govt tries do, public opinion will never be in favour of PTI in genrl?
cause its KPK govts blunt failure to provide the security to its genrl citizens?
i think its about time , that PTI just leave the govt & let others try thier 50 cents?
so the future blames of any terrorism , wouldnt be put on PTI?


----------



## Leader

KP to be the first to have human rights directorate

KP to be the first to have human rights directorate

KP to be the first to have human rights directorate

KP to be the first to have human rights directorate

KP to be the first to have human rights directorate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

batmannow said:


> sukar allha ka key, uss ney kam ki baat app key dil mien dalli!
> but its not only polio teams are the only victims in KPK my, friend ?
> security is just for minsters , like in all other provinces but because of full open political support from PTI +JI to TTp terrorists?
> now KPK is virtully rulled by TTp?
> as long as TTp allowed to run the show , like that?
> whatever plans or devlopment projects PTI KPK govt tries do, public opinion will never be in favour of PTI in genrl?
> cause its KPK govts blunt failure to provide the security to its genrl citizens?
> i think its about time , that PTI just leave the govt & let others try thier 50 cents?
> so the future blames of any terrorism , wouldnt be put on PTI?




Imran Khan vows to lead K-P polio campaign himself


----------



## batmannow

Jazzbot said:


> Imran Khan vows to lead K-P polio campaign himself


how many more campaigns he can run himself?
sgain foolish thinking , instead of protesting against terrorists or denouncing thier terror, he is trying to see the other side!
no its not going to solve the terrorism this way, which is the no 1 issue of KPK?


----------



## Jazzbot

batmannow said:


> how many more campaigns he can run himself?
> sgain foolish thinking , instead of protesting against terrorists or denouncing thier terror, he is trying to see the other side!
> no its not going to solve the terrorism this way, which is the no 1 issue of KPK?



Terrorism and attacks on polio teams are two completely different things, don't mix them kindly. You know we have fools who think that polio vaccine is some sort of evil conspiracy by westerners against Islam and Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=546829998744330





*KPK Police vs Punjab Police *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=546829998744330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KPK Police vs Punjab Police *



KPK Police is doing a great job, it goes on to show that if you depoliticize police, it can do what it is suppose to do..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

Leader said:


> KP to be the first to have human rights directorate
> 
> KP to be the first to have human rights directorate
> 
> KP to be the first to have human rights directorate
> 
> KP to be the first to have human rights directorate
> 
> KP to be the first to have human rights directorate




I hope directorate is not directed by likes of our paid "human rights champions"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Master plan approved for beautification of Peshawar

*Advisor to Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa for Minerals and Focal Person for mega projects of Peshawar district Ziaullah Afridi has approved a master-plan worth Rs502.31 million for the development and beautification of provincial metropolis.


He was presiding over a meeting on development schemes on Friday wherein high-ups of the concerned departments were present. Zia said the projects would soon be inaugurated that would encompass construction of security grills on both sides of city canals, embankment, footpaths for pedestrians, canal roads, public latrines, filtration plants, traffic signals at chowks, zebra crossings, bus stops, streetlights and security check-posts at the entrances to Peshawar.



The legislator said Gor Khatree would be made a hub of cultural and recreational activities, rehabilitation of cultural heritage, Malik Tehmas Khan Football Stadium and Hayatabad Sports Complex as well as reconstruction of pavilion at Qayyum Stadium would be materialised.



Master plan approved for beautification of Peshawar - thenews.com.pk*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Jazzbot said:


> Terrorism and attacks on polio teams are two completely different things, don't mix them kindly. You know we have fools who think that polio vaccine is some sort of evil conspiracy by westerners against Islam and Muslims.


attacking polio teams & attacking, chirstian churchs, immam bargahas , other sunni sects & thier masjids is all part of one deal which is called terrorism?
no?


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=564445123636199





KP Police, the govt should give them increments on performance and retirement packages for honest police personnel and officers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


>




So when Punjab Govt is going to copy this in Punjab?


----------



## Jazzbot

*Anti-narcotics force to be set up in KP *






*PESHAWAR, Dec 15: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa will spend Rs500 million to raise anti-narcotics force in accordance with the 18th Amendment that also requires it to have its own narcotics interdiction law, according to official sources.*

The work to formulate the provincial anti-narcotics law is already in progress whereas the homework for setting up the force has also been undertaken, says an official concerned. “The progress has been quite slow because of the legalities involved,” he said.

The 18th Amendment, adopted in April 2010, has devolved several departments and functions from the federal government to the provinces. The devolution of anti-narcotics apparatus from the centre to the provinces has also become a legal necessity, which remains unfulfilled.

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, according to officials, has undertaken an exercise to put in place a legal mechanism before taking over the responsibility to control the illegal use and business of narcotics. The provincial efforts are aligned with the process carried forward by the federal authorities concerned.

Once the proposed law is ready, it would be enacted through legislation by the provincial assembly.

With the formulation of the provincial anti-narcotics law, the province would also require to have a strong anti-narcotics force of its own. This would need a substantial capital investment and human resource mobilisation.

“The authorities concerned have estimated that the province needs Rs500 million to raise a strong anti-narcotics force whereas technical assistance and training of the staff would also take some money to begin with the new force,” said an official.

The formulation of the narcotics interdiction law and establishment of the anti-narcotics force, which is a legal necessity in line with the constitutional provisions, has also been made part of the provincial government’s reform programme undertaken to improve efficiency of departments.

However, work on preparing the law and raising the anti-narcotics force, according to an official, has been going on before Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf and its allies came in to power in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa back in May this year.

Similarly, there are a couple of other initiatives reflected in the reform programme that were already being pursued before the new provincial government came in.

One such initiative is establishment of tax facilitation centres at regional level. The provincial development working party, the highest development decision making forum in the province, has already approved establishment of four tax facilitation centres in different parts of the province. These centres would be set up on the pattern of Peshawar’s TFC, set up over decade ago.

The excise and taxation department, said an official, had estimated that a total investment of Rs600 million would be required for setting up four TFCs, including money required to procure office equipment and hire computer literate staff.

Similarly, the recommended reforms also include bringing about improvements under the Motor Vehicle Ordinance 1965, Motor Vehicle Taxation Act 1958, and Urban Immovable Property Tax Act 1958.

*The PTI-led provincial government set up some 17 working groups in as many departments to look into their systems and recommend reforms where needed.*

The working group on excise and taxation, according to an official, has recommended to review the existing motor vehicle and immovable property laws and update them, plucking leakages in the taxation system to improve provincial receipts.

Besides, the government has also been proposed to strengthen the recently set up Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Revenue Authority (KPRA), ensuring timely recruitment of senior management and support staff for conducting its business.

KPRA, a requirement under the 18th Amendment, started formal functions in August this year though work on its establishment had been started in the days of the last provincial caretaker government.

The provincial government, said an official, still had an amount of Rs94 million out of the grant money provided by a foreign donor agency for establishment the authority. The left over funds, according to the official, would be utilised to develop KPRA’s infrastructure, including automation.

At present, the authority is functioning under the ambit of the Directorate of Excise and Taxation. As per its law, it has to function independently as an arm of the excise and taxation department.

Meanwhile, the excise and taxation department also plans to set up a special unit to oversee implementation of the reform programme. The reforms coordination cell, to be set up shortly, would work under the supervision of a deputy secretary and would consist of an assistant and a junior clerk.



Anti-narcotics force to be set up in KP - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Italian town invites Peshawar to become twin city – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saleem

batmannow said:


> how many more campaigns he can run himself?
> sgain foolish thinking , instead of protesting against terrorists or denouncing thier terror, he is trying to see the other side!
> no its not going to solve the terrorism this way, which is the no 1 issue of KPK?


of course you should support all teh corrupt, barbaric looters and not him..after all who else can reqard you in this life except the ones with the moneybags,,,,,


----------



## Leader

*Foreign credentials: International universities show keen interest in K-P Education City*

*Around 20 international universities have expressed an interest in opening up campuses at ‘Education City’ in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P).*

The proposed hub will accommodate campuses of national and international universities to provide Pakistani students the opportunity to obtain foreign degrees at home, stated officials of the provincial higher education department.

*The K-P government has signed a memorandum of understanding with the British Council to start the project at the earliest,* the officials told _The Express Tribune_ on Friday. The site has been selected and land acquired.

*Around 30,000 kanals of land in Jehangira will be used to build the education city.* *The project will be adjacent to the proposed Mega City near the Swabi Interchange on the Peshawar-Islamabad Motorway.*

“We have briefed Chief Minister (CM) Pervez Khattak and other relevant officials on the project, and they termed it a new beginning for the province’s education sector,” shared an education department official.

On Saturday, K-P Assembly Speaker Asad Qaiser told journalists at a news conference that the British Council will help the province liaise with 20 international universities to help set up their campuses. *Qaisar claimed Saudi Arabia, Japan and South Korea have shown initial interest in the project.*

*When contacted, Special Assistant to the CM on Higher Education Mushtaq Ghani said the National University of Sciences and Technology, and Bahria University – among other national universities – have agreed to open campuses in Education City.*

Students spend millions studying abroad, with Education City they will be able to get the same education at home at an affordable cost, claimed Ghani.

According to CM spokesperson Shiraz Paracha, *Education City will not only provide educational opportunities, it will boost the economic condition of K-P by attracting investment, generating jobs and reducing unemployment in the province.*


Foreign credentials: International universities show keen interest in K-P Education City – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

Leader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=564445123636199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KP Police, the govt should give them increments on performance and retirement packages for honest police personnel and officers.



very nice

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## batmannow

Saleem said:


> of course you should support all teh corrupt, barbaric looters and not him..after all who else can reqard you in this life except the ones with the moneybags,,,,,


dont need to tell, your father?
cause he the ones teaches you fine?



Jazzbot said:


> *Anti-narcotics force to be set up in KP *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PESHAWAR, Dec 15: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa will spend Rs500 million to raise anti-narcotics force in accordance with the 18th Amendment that also requires it to have its own narcotics interdiction law, according to official sources.*
> 
> The work to formulate the provincial anti-narcotics law is already in progress whereas the homework for setting up the force has also been undertaken, says an official concerned. “The progress has been quite slow because of the legalities involved,” he said.
> 
> The 18th Amendment, adopted in April 2010, has devolved several departments and functions from the federal government to the provinces. The devolution of anti-narcotics apparatus from the centre to the provinces has also become a legal necessity, which remains unfulfilled.
> 
> Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, according to officials, has undertaken an exercise to put in place a legal mechanism before taking over the responsibility to control the illegal use and business of narcotics. The provincial efforts are aligned with the process carried forward by the federal authorities concerned.
> 
> Once the proposed law is ready, it would be enacted through legislation by the provincial assembly.
> 
> With the formulation of the provincial anti-narcotics law, the province would also require to have a strong anti-narcotics force of its own. This would need a substantial capital investment and human resource mobilisation.
> 
> “The authorities concerned have estimated that the province needs Rs500 million to raise a strong anti-narcotics force whereas technical assistance and training of the staff would also take some money to begin with the new force,” said an official.
> 
> The formulation of the narcotics interdiction law and establishment of the anti-narcotics force, which is a legal necessity in line with the constitutional provisions, has also been made part of the provincial government’s reform programme undertaken to improve efficiency of departments.
> 
> However, work on preparing the law and raising the anti-narcotics force, according to an official, has been going on before Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf and its allies came in to power in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa back in May this year.
> 
> Similarly, there are a couple of other initiatives reflected in the reform programme that were already being pursued before the new provincial government came in.
> 
> One such initiative is establishment of tax facilitation centres at regional level. The provincial development working party, the highest development decision making forum in the province, has already approved establishment of four tax facilitation centres in different parts of the province. These centres would be set up on the pattern of Peshawar’s TFC, set up over decade ago.
> 
> The excise and taxation department, said an official, had estimated that a total investment of Rs600 million would be required for setting up four TFCs, including money required to procure office equipment and hire computer literate staff.
> 
> Similarly, the recommended reforms also include bringing about improvements under the Motor Vehicle Ordinance 1965, Motor Vehicle Taxation Act 1958, and Urban Immovable Property Tax Act 1958.
> 
> *The PTI-led provincial government set up some 17 working groups in as many departments to look into their systems and recommend reforms where needed.*
> 
> The working group on excise and taxation, according to an official, has recommended to review the existing motor vehicle and immovable property laws and update them, plucking leakages in the taxation system to improve provincial receipts.
> 
> Besides, the government has also been proposed to strengthen the recently set up Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Revenue Authority (KPRA), ensuring timely recruitment of senior management and support staff for conducting its business.
> 
> KPRA, a requirement under the 18th Amendment, started formal functions in August this year though work on its establishment had been started in the days of the last provincial caretaker government.
> 
> The provincial government, said an official, still had an amount of Rs94 million out of the grant money provided by a foreign donor agency for establishment the authority. The left over funds, according to the official, would be utilised to develop KPRA’s infrastructure, including automation.
> 
> At present, the authority is functioning under the ambit of the Directorate of Excise and Taxation. As per its law, it has to function independently as an arm of the excise and taxation department.
> 
> Meanwhile, the excise and taxation department also plans to set up a special unit to oversee implementation of the reform programme. The reforms coordination cell, to be set up shortly, would work under the supervision of a deputy secretary and would consist of an assistant and a junior clerk.
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-narcotics force to be set up in KP - DAWN.COM


nice report, & great dreams!
but with no financial support, its all just some news going into dust bins, in the govt offices in peshawar?


----------



## Devil Soul

*تحریک انصاف خیبر پختونخوا میں عوام کی قسمت کب بدلے گی لیکن وزرا کی قسمت بدلنے لگی*
ویب ڈیسک 3 گھنٹے پہلے

*پشاور: خیبر پختونخوا میں عوام کی قسمت پتا نہیں بدلی ہے یا نہیں لیکن صوبائی وزرا کی قسمت ضرور بدل رہی ہے

، صوبائی کابینہ کے اراکین کے ہاؤس رینٹ میں 15 ہزار روپے کا اضافہ کردیا گیا۔*
خیبرپختونخوا کے عوام کی زندگیوں میں انقلاب لانے کی دعویدار تحریک انصاف کی صوبائی حکومت نے سب سے پہلے اپنے وزرا کی زندگیوں میں انقلاب لانے کا فیصلہ کرتے ہوئے صوبائی کابینہ کے اراکین کے ہاؤس رینٹ میں 15 ہزار روپے اضافہ کردیا۔ ذرائع کے مطابق خیبر پختونخوا کے وزرا اپنی تنخواہوں سے بھی مطمئن نہیں ہیں جس کے باعث تنخواہوں میں اضافے پر بھی غور کیا جارہا ہے۔

واضح رہے کہ عوامی نیشنل پارٹی کے دور حکومت میں صوبائی وزرا کو دیا جانے والا ہاؤس رینٹ 40 ہزارروپے تھا جو اب 15 ہزار اضافے کے بعد 55 ہزار روپے ہوگیا ہے۔

تحریک انصاف خیبر پختونخوا میں عوام کی قسمت کب بدلے گی لیکن وزرا کی قسمت بدلنے لگی – ایکسپریسس اردو


----------



## Leader

KP ministers Atif & Shahram, standing in regular passport line at airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

*K-P promulgates Widows and Special Persons Welfare Foundation Ordinance*

*Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Governor Shaukatullah Khan promulgated the K-P Deserving Widows and Special Persons Welfare Foundation Ordinance 2013, stated a handout issued by the provincial social welfare department on Tuesday.*

Following the promulgation of the new law, a new welfare foundation will be established under the auspices of the social welfare department.

*“The foundation would be an independent statutory body to be run by a Board of Governors consisting of a chairperson and 10 members.* A majority of the members of the board shall be eminent persons from civil society,” the handout read.

Aside from performing other functions, the board will be responsible for approving cases of deserving widows and differently abled people for financial assistance grants. The board shall also take steps for the generation of resources for the foundation from within the country and abroad, reads the document.

*Initially, the provincial government will allocate Rs500 million for the foundation, while philanthropists from within the country and abroad would be asked to join in for generating funds.*

According to the handout, *Rs30,000 per month will be given to widows, while Rs25,000 per month will be given to people with disabilities.*

*As per the statistics collected by the social welfare department, there are 69,000 impoverished widows and an equal number of differently abled people in the K-P, states the handout.* *In the first year of its operation, 14,000 widows and 13,000 people with disabilities will benefit from the scheme, while more will continue to benefit over the years.*

A spokesperson for the department was confident that philanthropists will generously contribute for a noble cause. He further added the affairs of the foundation will be transparent and open to public scrutiny.

The official elaborated those people receiving aid from zakat funds shall also be eligible to receive assistance from the foundation because the _Guzara_ allowance (Rs1,000) paid monthly to widows from zakat is too meagre in view of current inflation.

*The foundation shall take care of non-Muslim and Muslim widows and persons with disabilities,* added the spokesperson.

K-P promulgates Widows and Special Persons Welfare Foundation Ordinance – The Express Tribune

Not that I am against it but our govt is no so rich to give away that sort of money, instead it would be better to arrange work places for them, so that they integrate and learn how to face the cruel world and earn their way to this money by having a livelihood of their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/413274109821214720
tareef woh jo bughaz rakhnay wala dushman kara> maham ali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/413298494191837184
that sounds interesting... @Pukhtoon @RescueRanger @Spring Onion and @chauvunist

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RescueRanger

Leader said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/413298494191837184
> that sounds interesting... @Pukhtoon @RescueRanger @Spring Onion and @chauvunist



Great move, hope it is even bigger and better than the SWAT festival. Inshallah!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3

Leader said:


> KP ministers Atif & Shahram, standing in regular passport line at airport.


Standing outside the regular line, not inside. The line ahead of them reads up as for foreigners. Plus where is their luggage?.....


----------



## Leader

RescueRanger said:


> Great move, hope it is even bigger and better than the SWAT festival. Inshallah!



Allah na kare lakin your 1122 presence is required, if you can offer or facilitate, please be kind enough to contact yourself, if they havent made a contact themselves...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Leader said:


> Allah na kare lakin your 1122 presence is required, if you can offer or facilitate, please be kind enough to contact yourself, if they havent made a contact themselves...



Inshallah sir, don't you worry. 1122 will be there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Ansar ul Islam threatened Imran Khan over polio campaign, they have said stop or we will kill you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Leader said:


> Ansar ul Islam threatened Imran Khan over polio campaign, they have said stop or we will kill you.



Just try and hurt Imran Khan, Allah is with the righteous!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

RescueRanger said:


> Just try and hurt Imran Khan, Allah is with the righteous!



We cannot afford to lose him at this point of time, he must complete his mission. ansar ul islam is a military controlled outfit and operates in Khyber agency, its Army's duty to prevent them from any mischievous act

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Leader said:


> We cannot afford to lose him at this point of time, he must complete his mission. ansar ul islam is a military controlled outfit and operates in Khyber agency, its Army's duty to prevent them from any mischievous act



Jis ko Allah Rakhe usko kaun Chakhe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

lucky girl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/413328776018542592

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*KP raises police’s pay to match Punjab*

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government on Wednesday announced to increase the salaries and allowances of the provincial police to bring them on a par with those of Punjab’s policemen.

The announcement was made by Chief Minister Pervez Khattak during an award distribution ceremony at the Chief Minister’s House while responding to Inspector General of Police Nasir Khan Durrani’s complaint about police’s low salaries and increasing problems.

On the occasion, the chief minister also announced additional allowance for the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Bomb Disposal Unit (BDU) staff for handling sniffing dogs in the fight against terrorism.

Mr Khattak appreciated police for rendering great sacrifices to protect public life and property and said the government would fully support them in hour of need.

“We will bring the salaries of our police on a par with those of Punjab police with immediate effect,” he said.

Earlier, the inspector general of police said more than 750 police officers and personnel had laid down their lives fighting terrorism and that the number was on the rise.

He, however, said it was a matter of great concern that despite rendering so many sacrifices, policemen were getting less salary than their counterparts in Punjab.

Mr Durrani complained that policemen were given no extra allowance.

He distributed cash awards and commendation certificates among 30 police officers and personnel, who besides repulsing terrorist attacks on various police stations and checkposts in the province.

*A fresh police constable in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is paid Rs17,000 a month, while the monthly salary of his counterpart in Punjab is Rs20,000.*

An official of the account branch of Rawalpindi police said the fresh recruit to the force in the province was paid Rs20,000 every month but he was not entitled to draw other allowances.

It is learned that newly-recruited constable in Balochistan is paid Rs14000 a month and after training, the amount of money goes up to Rs17000 per month.

Details of Sindh police’s salary and allowances are not known.

KP raises police’s pay to match Punjab - DAWN.COM

This is what State is paying, seriously, if they dont take bribe how else can they manage?

sorry but Im not buying it. pay of police personnel should be equal to a Captain's in the army with all the perks and privileges during and after retirement !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

*The brother of a sacked provincial minister of the Qaumi Watan Party (QWP) has been arrested on charges of sheltering timber smugglers and abetting other crimes, police said on Wednesday.
*


The Station House Officer of the City, Maroof Khan, told reporters that Ashiq Hussain alias Kala, the brother of sacked provincial minister Ibrar Hussain Tanoli, was arrested in raid here in Dub area over charges of providing shelter to outlaws and timber smugglers.



Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak had sacked Ibrar Hussain Tanoli, the elder brother of Ashiq Hussain, last month over his alleged involvement in timber smuggling along with another minister of the QWP. The SHO said arms and ammunition was also seized from possession of accused during raid.



He claimed that Kala had also threatened SHO Saddar Police Station Matloob Shah of dire consequence if he (Shah) raided dens of his friends involved in crimes. The official said district administration has received several complaints against accused Kala and everything would be made public once the inquiry was completed.


Brother of sacked QWP minister arrested - thenews.com.pk

I hope Imran Khan has learned that friendship with Sherpao wasn't going to change the ways of his party, hence giving them the chance was a grave mistake in the first place. now a depoliticized police is arresting the criminals and they will cry victimization !!

that is why we opposed giving corrupt people, the ministries in the first place...we your supporters, you should listen to, always !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Chairman #PTI Imran Khan Group Photo with KPK Police Jawans Showed Best Performance Throughout This Year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

the difference !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

Dr Pachauri (Nobel Prize winner) met IK. Discussed the KPK Green Growth initiative.to b launched soon.






Dr Pachauri (Nobel Prize winner) met IK. Discussed the KPK Green Growth initiative.to b launched soon.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Dr Amjid Taqweem, who was kidnapped three week earlier from peshawar, recovered from Khyber Agency, police sources”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Shaukat Khanam Cancer Hospital Peshawar standing on its feet. 

a proud moment for every Pakistani, especially people of KP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

good, seems all departments are doing their jobs... keep it up PTI govt !


Dunya News: Must Watch Page : 9-km-Long Chairlift in Kaghan, Swat Valley KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Suspended cops of KP to be sacked - thenews.com.pk

Suspended cops of KP to be sacked

*Dozens of suspended cops of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police found involved in corruption, misuse of power and other unlawful practices would be sacked during the current week, sources said on Sunday.
*


The sources said many cops would be censured or punished through departmental penalties while those found innocent would be reinstated. Around 220 policemen, the sources said, were suspended all over Khyber Pakhtunkhwa on charges of corruption, misuse of power and incompetence during the last few weeks. The cases of these cops were sent to two separate commissions at the divisional and provincial level.



Inspector General of Police Nasir Khan Durrani has directed all the deputy inspectors general to finalise the cases of the suspended cops before December 25. “A number of cops are likely to be dismissed from service. Around 17 have already been sacked by the police authorities for being absent from duty for long,” a source said.



However, some of the suspended cops said they were not given the right to defend themselves before being suspended. They said they would have no option, but to move the court of law if dismissed without any evidence.



A police official said the cops were given time to defend themselves after they were suspended. He said their cases were first heard at the regional level and were later sent to the provincial commission set up at the Central Police Office.

Suspended cops of KP to be sacked - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

#KPKUpdates: Health Minister #KPK Inaugurated New Modern Intensive Care Unit(ICU) In Lady Readng Hospital, #Peshawar pic.twitter.com/GqINPwBfys

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

.


*New Ambulance Service First of its kind in Pakistan *

























​Health Min Inaugurated Ambulance Service Equipped With Modern Medical Facilities first of its kind in Pakistan. For now, these ambulances are only for lady reading hospital and new burn center which started working in lady reading hospital recently. These ambulances are the test case and if they work perfectly for 1 month they will be introduced all over KP after 1 month.


@Leader @RescueRanger @Aeronaut @Armstrong @chauvunist @pkuser2k12 @hasnain0099 @cb4

​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Armstrong

What is new about them ? 

I've seen most of those things in the ambulances I've had the misfortune of sitting in thrice !


----------



## Jazzbot

Armstrong said:


> What is new about them ?
> 
> I've seen most of those things in the ambulances I've had the misfortune of sitting in thrice !



I've quoted the news as I've found it. Tried to search the new features but no official figures are available as of yet. Its been circulated that these ambulances have latest stuff, but no details available as of yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> .
> 
> *New Ambulance Service First of its kind in Pakistan *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Health Min Inaugurated Ambulance Service Equipped With Modern Medical Facilities first of its kind in Pakistan. For now, these ambulances are only for lady reading hospital and new burn center which started working in lady reading hospital recently. These ambulances are the test case and if they work perfectly for 1 month they will be introduced all over KP after 1 month.
> 
> 
> @Leader @RescueRanger @Aeronaut @Armstrong @chauvunist @pkuser2k12 @hasnain0099 @cb4
> 
> ​



while ANP crying about this !!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/415393519302606848

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

Armstrong said:


> What is new about them ?
> 
> I've seen most of those things in the ambulances I've had the misfortune of sitting in thrice !




There is Ventilator on board in these Ambulances...First of its kind in KPK,Don't know if available elsewhere in Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

ECP to hold mock polling in Peshawar to test biometrics machine

*PTI-led govt takes lead by proposing steps for transparent polls*

The Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf-led provincial government in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) has taken the lead in the country by proposing to the Election Commission of Pakistan that it was ready to use biometrics for polling in the forthcoming local government election and let judicial officers supervise the polls instead of KP government officials.



Official sources in Peshawar said the Election Commission had appreciated the provincial government’s proposals and decided to use KP as a model for other provinces by experimenting with the use of biometrics in the polling for local government election. A biometric machine made by NADRA would be put to use in KP for the purpose.



The sources said arrangements are being made by the Election Commission of Pakistan and the Peshawar district administration to hold mock polling in two urban and two rural polling stations to test the biometric machines on December 26. It would be the first time that biometrics would be use for polling purposes in the country.



Efforts would be made to motivate voters in urban and rural union councils to cast their votes using the electronic machines. It has been estimated that 50,000 biometric machines would be required for the polling in KP during the local government polls. KP would be the last province to hold the local government election, which have already been held in Balochistan and are now underway in Punjab. The machines, with a life-span of around 25 years, would reportedly cost more than Rs1 billion.



The PTI-led coalition government, which also includes the Jamaar-i-Islami and the smaller Swabi-based Awami Jamhoori Ittehad Pakistan, is also said to be keen to let the judicial officers conduct the local government election in the province. It has proposed to the Election Commission that judicial officers be made available to supervise the local government polls in place of the provincial government officials. This proposal too is expected to be experimented in the coming local bodies’ election.



It was learnt that KP Chief Minister Pervez Khattak had expressed the wish to meet the Chief Election Commission Justice Nasirul Mulk and attend the commission’s meeting to explain and push for the adoption of the two proposals made by the PTI-headed provincial government. However, the Chief Election Commissioner agreed to hold the mock polling using the biometric machines developed by NADRA when Chief Secretary Mohammad Shahzad Arbab presented these proposals at the recent meeting of the Election Commission in Islamabad.



Both proposals were seen as unusual as provincial governments normally devise a system to win the local government election. But in case of the PTI-led coalition government, its two proposals using the biometric machines and deploying judicial officers for supervision of the polls could harm its interest as the polling would be more transparent and the outcome could go against it.

ECP to hold mock polling in Peshawar to test biometrics machine - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Teachers taking classes, hospitals more hygienic, doctors punctual, police helpful. Gifts of great #PTI governance!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hawksway

Even i am a PTI diehard fan but this promise was never delivered! For whatever reasons and justifications! but it was not done in true essence of the promise !



Rizwan Alam said:


>


----------



## Leader

Cleansing of #Peshawar Roads Late Night at 2:00 AM.







Hawksway said:


> Even i am a PTI diehard fan but this promise was never delivered! For whatever reasons and justifications! but it was not done in true essence of the promise !



It is due to the introduction of new bio matric system... 

ECP to hold mock polling in Peshawar to test biometrics machine - thenews.com.pk

for the first time in history of Pakistan, probably a rigging proof system will be used to conduct elections. 

Im okay as long as PTI is delivering and they maybe slow but surely going in the right direction.

ask people of KP, they are all happy, even the opponents have no choice but to admit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Home Dept asked to fortify Hayatabad-Khyber Agency wall

*The provincial police authorities have asked the Home and Tribal Affairs Department to properly construct the boundary wall between Hayatabad and Khyber Agency and ensure joint patrolling of police with the Frontier Constabulary personnel, a source said.
*


The source said the provincial police authorities have written to the Home Department to fortify the wall between Hayatabad and Jamrud so that no criminal elements can break into the posh township and escape after committing crimes.



The letter also asked for ensuring joint patrolling of police and Frontier Constabulary soldiers in the towns between tribal and settled areas. Several other steps were also proposed to stop the attacks from the tribal towns.

Home Dept asked to fortify Hayatabad-Khyber Agency wall - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Leader

IGP orders booking cops in Bannu

*After placing under suspension a station house officer and two cops, the Inspector General of Police (IGP) Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Nasir Khan Durrani Monday ordered registration of first information report (FIR) against them over misuse of power and violence against two citizens.
*


Official sources said that two brothers, Ajmal Khan and Noorzal, had submitted an application to the IGP in which they had complained against the Mandan SHO SI Amanullah and constables Seemabuddin and Manzoor Ahmad after accusing them of torturing them.



The IGP had directed the Deputy Inspector General (DIG) of Police Bannu Range Sajid Khan to conduct an inquiry into the matter and submit the report to him. The DIG in his report held the three cops responsible for torturing and committing violence against the two brothers.



In light of the DIG report, the IGP suspended the SHO and the two constables and ordered the registration of FIR against them. It merits a mention here that Nasir Durrani has suspended several police officers and cops in light of the inquiry reports conducted on the complaints of the general public during the last few days.

IGP orders booking cops in Bannu - thenews.com.pk

In all the departments, Police is going the best. thanks to PTI govt for depoliticizing the police.
IGP orders booking cops in Bannu

*After placing under suspension a station house officer and two cops, the Inspector General of Police (IGP) Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Nasir Khan Durrani Monday ordered registration of first information report (FIR) against them over misuse of power and violence against two citizens.
*


Official sources said that two brothers, Ajmal Khan and Noorzal, had submitted an application to the IGP in which they had complained against the Mandan SHO SI Amanullah and constables Seemabuddin and Manzoor Ahmad after accusing them of torturing them.



The IGP had directed the Deputy Inspector General (DIG) of Police Bannu Range Sajid Khan to conduct an inquiry into the matter and submit the report to him. The DIG in his report held the three cops responsible for torturing and committing violence against the two brothers.



In light of the DIG report, the IGP suspended the SHO and the two constables and ordered the registration of FIR against them. It merits a mention here that Nasir Durrani has suspended several police officers and cops in light of the inquiry reports conducted on the complaints of the general public during the last few days.

IGP orders booking cops in Bannu - thenews.com.pk

In all the departments, Police is going the best. thanks to PTI govt for depoliticizing the police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

for some jerks who think PTI aint delivering in KP !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

keep it up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Another leap forward by KP govt in introducing reforms in system:


"*Launching Ceremony The Right to Public Services Law, 2013 at PC Peshawar*"


The Right to Pubic Services Law, 2013 is being promulgated by the Provincial Government. The Chief Secretary Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has desired to hold an Awareness Seminar. In this connection, Launching Ceremony of the Right to Pubic Services Law, 2013 has bee scheduled to be held at Pearl Continental (PC) Hotel Peshawar, on Dec 26, 2013 at 02:30 pm. Chairman PTI Mr. Imran Khan will be the Chief Guest on the occasion.


News & Events


----------



## Jango

I was totally out of touch from politics since last week or so, and came to this thread after a long long time.

Looking at the last three pages, all the news are making the right noises. New ambulances, tourism initiatives, business initiatives, Imran Khan's polio campaign, award for policemen, the PDA road cleaning, and especially that comparison of KPK ad vs Punjab (why does that guy have to print his picture and also the link to his facebook page in a punjab government ad???)....

Great job @Leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

Hawksway said:


> Even i am a PTI diehard fan but this promise was never delivered! For whatever reasons and justifications! but it was not done in true essence of the promise !



PTI promised to hold LB election in 90 days before elections, but after what we saw in general elections, IK immediately vowed to introduce biometric system in KPK and hold LB elections using electronic voting. So new system was to be introduced which will be first of its kind in Pakistan, so obviously more time was required to do arrangements for that, hence it took more time than 90 days.

Even if KPK's LB election gets more delayed compared to other provinces, I'm still fine with it as far as they are held using new biometric system. 



nuclearpak said:


> I was totally out of touch from politics since last week or so, and came to this thread after a long long time.
> 
> Looking at the last three pages, all the news are making the right noises. New ambulances, tourism initiatives, business initiatives, Imran Khan's polio campaign, award for policemen, the PDA road cleaning, and especially that comparison of KPK ad vs Punjab (why does that guy have to print his picture and also the link to his facebook page in a punjab government ad???)....
> 
> Great job @Leader.



Was missing you sir, welcome back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> I was totally out of touch from politics since last week or so, and came to this thread after a long long time.
> 
> Looking at the last three pages, all the news are making the right noises. New ambulances, tourism initiatives, business initiatives, Imran Khan's polio campaign, award for policemen, the PDA road cleaning, and especially that comparison of KPK ad vs Punjab (why does that guy have to print his picture and also the link to his facebook page in a punjab government ad???)....
> 
> Great job @Leader.



and also 20 international universities showing interest in developing their campuses in the new city project of KP govt, was a very positive development...

Anyway, the best part is that all departments are working within their sphere and creating synergy in the system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@Luftwaffe

I think if existing system can be made to work, we don't need nor can afford to have public lead revolts.


----------



## Edevelop

Jazzbot said:


> .
> 
> *New Ambulance Service First of its kind in Pakistan *
> ​Health Min Inaugurated Ambulance Service Equipped With Modern Medical Facilities first of its kind in Pakistan. For now, these ambulances are only for lady reading hospital and new burn center which started working in lady reading hospital recently. These ambulances are the test case and if they work perfectly for 1 month they will be introduced all over KP after 1 month.
> 
> 
> @Leader @RescueRanger @Aeronaut @Armstrong @chauvunist @pkuser2k12 @hasnain0099 @cb4
> 
> ​



Good. Its better than Sind

But its not the only kind in Pakistan. Here is from Punjab
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

Below is Forensic Laboratory in Lahore made by Shahbaz Sharif. Political rivalry aside, KPK Government should approach Punjab Government to build this in Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

cb4 said:


> Good. Its better than Sind
> 
> But its not the only kind in Pakistan. Here is from Punjab
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



mobile health unit is through some UN program. I think Punjab has only two of its kind. indeed its needed in KP,


----------



## Leader

cb4 said:


> Below is Forensic Laboratory in Lahore made by Shahbaz Sharif. Political rivalry aside, KPK Government should approach Punjab Government to build this in Peshawar.



definitely !


----------



## Leader

Practical demo of Blended Learning System at a govt school in Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader

Chinese investors offer to invest in KP energy sector

*A group of the heads of Chinese investment companies, who called on Chief Minister Pervez Khattak on Wednesday, offered to invest in the energy sector particularly hydel power generation in Malakand division.
*


Welcoming the offer, the chief minister said the Chinese companies had shown interest to make huge investment in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. A handout said Pervez Khattak held a meeting with the investors here.



They included Zhang Lida (EO China Beijing company Ltd), Chen Qijin, Tao Xiujuan, Ms Zhai Lei, Cao Wenjian (Chairman Pak-China Investment Company), Zhang Yanzi, Madam Luxiao (CEO HP Winner Lighting & Design Marketing Hangzho China) and Energy Lamps Unit Ltd representatives. Rafaqatullah Babar, advisor to CM on Economic Affairs and In-charge Investment Promotion Cell, Muhammad Ashfaq Khan, Principal Secretary to CM, Khalid Pervez, Additional Chief Secretary, Sahibzada Saeed Secretary Energy & Power, Secretary Planning & Development, Heads of SHYDO and KPHA and others attended the meeting.



The meeting termed the energy designs and models of Chinese companies safe, successful and environment friendly that could withstand extreme weather conditions and sustained minimal damage in earthquakes and floods.



“The projects could create thousands of job opportunities for local engineers, skilled and unskilled youth,” the handout said. Pervez Khattak directed the relevant authorities to provide all facilities to the investors under one-window operation.



He said the provincial government would take effective steps to provide security to the Chinese investors and meet all the requirements to secure their investment. He said the foreign investors would never feel any insecurity in the province.



The Chinese investors said that they had no reservations about their security or safety of investment in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and they considered it their second home. They said that they would be pleased to engage the local people in economic activities.


Chinese investors offer to invest in KP energy sector - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AhsanAmin

Since this thread was revived by Leader, I wanted to say something to all good Pakistani supporters of Imran Khan. Imran Khan was able to gain political support of a very large percentage of people because he was seen by many as an honest politician who wanted to go against the usual trends we have seen in our politics for decades. It is a very positive development towards a better democracy in our country.

But here are some other things I have to say. Being a good leader in a country, in addition to honesty, requires a very good vision towards one most important goal, how to improve the life of every citizen in that country. This includes various things like
1. Good law and order.
2. Better economic environment both on an individual and collective level.
3. Good basic facilities like education and health.
4. Good communications, transport infrastructure etc.

The above are some of the most important basic things that a government needs to provide its citizens.

I think it is good for all Pakistanis that KPK, Punjab, Sindh provinces went to different political parties. Now Imran Khan needs to take a deep breath and ask himself how he can implement his agenda in KPK. He really needs a team of good economists and veteran public policy analysts and start working towards his goal of a better KPK(meaning a better Pakistan.)

I remember several long (more than five) years ago, I called Imran Khan and his secretary told me that he handles his emails and Imran Khan himself does not use computers. What the story is today, I do not know.

What I am trying to say is that a leader really needs to get a competent team and take their input and then decide on his own based on reasoning and judgement what he needs to do. He may not be able to understand everyting on his own and may not be in touch with different ways to improve the country just by himself.

We have example of Indian CM of Gurat, who has very basic education but has shown a great vision in leading his state towards a better and consistent economic growth, a model other Indian states try to follow. Imran Khan got his education in some of the best British Universities, so he can easily understand what needs to be done if advised by right economists and experts of other related fields.

It is certainly the right of Imran Khan's party to protest against wrong policies of the government, and it must continue, but emphasis must be on the development of KPK and showing vision of a great leader there. At this stage, his protest with the idea to stop the wrong policies of governemt would be right, but if he wants to win the elections based on politics of protest, this is probably not the best approach.

Really KPK needs as much work to be done as we cannot imagine, and this is where Imran Khan must direct his most efforts. Sometimes, if we believe in ourself, our disadvantage is our greatest advantage. On the other hand, If the goal of Imran Khan and his supporters is for him to be PM, we are going to see another failed politician, or at least another politician who will fail his people. IF the goal is to serve the people wherever he can matter, we can forsee that he will continue to become a better and true leader of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## Bilal.

Guys any progress on computerized land record system?


----------



## Side-Winder

Today Imran Khan inaugurated first "Mobile Health Service Van" for rural areas

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

* Imran Khan inaugurates Right to Services Secretariat in Peshawar*






@Aeronaut @Leader @pkuser2k12 @Armstrong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

*New provincial ordinance to help improve governance, PTI claims*

Unveiling a new Right to Public Services Ordinance here on Thursday, Imran Khan claimed that once in effect the new law will help improve governance in the province. But other speaking at the ceremony urged the PTI-led coalition government to focus on improving services delivery within the existing legal framework first and questioned the potential efficacy of the new ordinance.

*The ordinance renders government officers failing to provide public services to people liable to action under a legal framework which introduces a system of check and balance in the province.* A three-member independent commission, ‘right to public services commission’, consisting of a chief commissioner and two members will be formed and it will serve as an appellate forum. It will be empowered to impose fine on guilty officers. *“It (the new law) will change everything,” claimed Imran Khan and quoted the example of “Nitish Kumar (Indian politician) who has managed to turn around his Bihar state (by introducing a similar law)”.*

Zafar Ali Shah, the secretary of provincial administration department, explained *salient features of the ordinance, including the role of the appellate authorities, fines varying from Rs500 to Rs50,000, anticipated improvements in governance, and steps to be taken by the government to implement it.*

Rustam Shah Mohmand, former chief secretary of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, praised the efforts being made by the government to improve the governance, but said that there were areas which required quick action.

He said that “90 per cent schools in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa lack water, 80 per cent don’t have toilets. This requires urgent action, rather than reforms”, he said.

His remarks attracted a quick response from Chief Minister Pervez Khattak and Mr Khan who appreciated Mr Mohmand’s remarks and said the new ordinance would bring about real change in the province.

*“I am an idealist,” said Mr Khan. Not a single realist in history has achieved success,” he added. *Expressing optimism about changing things in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa through good governance, a corruption-free administration and culture of accountability, the PTI chief recounted the success he had achieved because of his idealism first in his cricketing career and later as a philanthropist.

New provincial ordinance to help improve governance, PTI claims - DAWN.COM



Bilal. said:


> Guys any progress on computerized land record system?



Not that I know, but as I last heard, the KP govt is looking to computerize 12 departments as an initiative. not sure where we stand on the implementation part.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3

*Conditional *aid will not be accepted (Unconditional-which is the usual case for development aid even by the USAID- will be accepted)


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

@hasnain0099

Hasnain bhai please provide sources for Urdu press if you can. I can create an exact same style touting about an alien invasion in 15 minutes.

Thanks.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Education minister KP on Tanga !



Aeronaut said:


> @hasnain0099
> 
> Hasnain bhai please provide sources for Urdu press if you can. I can create an exact same style touting about an alien invasion in 15 minutes.
> 
> Thanks.



I heard this news too, he said we wont accept strings with AID. 

there is nothing wrong with cooperation and cordial relationship as long as its without strings and not against our national interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

women police introduced in KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

Aeronaut said:


> @hasnain0099
> 
> Hasnain bhai please provide sources for Urdu press if you can. I can create an exact same style touting about an alien invasion in 15 minutes.
> 
> Thanks.


 
@Aeronaut, I think hasnain's post should be removed if he doesn't provide link and information of the new paper. Because I have come across information noon league's personal new paper is spreading false information about PTI on daily basis [that confirmed information is available on popular siasat website].

You guys need to be very strict regarding source of the news posted and hasnain is cropping it he is not posting the new paper's name because it clearly belongs to noon league.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Way to go..

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

PTI IT wing must get more active and leaving ethics and morality aside should start shouting about whatever good is being done in KPK. i am sorry for saying this the rude way but unfortunately that will be the way forward. At present the positives are not getting enough coverage and the entire focus of our corrupt media is on Dharna's and Rallies and Protests. This will make us a laugh stock.

so please be vocal about the good that is being done, and this should be brought into lime light through e-media and new papers. Not every one visit defence.pk or facebook PTI page.

i am saying this as i live in Faisalabad and only i know how many negative arguments i have to face on day to day basis.

Now today PM have authorized to hand over PEPCO to KPK gov but our CM have said no. The reasons should be made clear and simple enough for general public to understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

* KPK Achieves NFC Revenue Collection Target with other three Provinces Failing *


ISLAMABAD: As provinces are finding it difficult to achieve the revenue collection target set in 2010, the National Finance Commission (NFC) has warned that it would be impossible to achieve the 15pc tax-to-GDP ratio in the terminal year of the award (2014-15), if the provinces continue with the same trend.

*According to the second biannual monitoring report on the implementation of NFC award, Punjab, Sindh and Balochistan could not achieve the revenue collection target set by the NFC since July 1, 2010, the first year of the award.*

These provinces remain far behind in their quest for achieving the target set by the NFC of 15pc tax-to-GDP ratio. The report was submitted by Finance Minister Ishaq Dar to the just-concluded sessions of Senate and the National Assembly this month.

Against the proposed target of 42.14pc of tax-to-GDP ratio, Punjab was able to gain 30.2pc; Sindh’s revenue growth was minus 17.4pc against the target of 36.44pc and Balochistan recorded minus 5.0pc growth against the target of 1.03pc.

*Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa was, however, able to achieve 5.9pc growth against the recommended tax-to-GDP growth of 3.94pc, a target projected for the same period. *

The report recommended that the federal and provincial governments should streamline their tax collection systems to reduce leakages and increase their revenues through efforts to improve taxation to achieve the target set by 2014-15, the final year of seventh NFC award.

The report says that Sindh government has established Sindh Revenue Board and started collecting GST on services by itself. Punjab has created the Punjab Revenue Authority as a major reform with the mandate to administer and collect sales tax on services.

*KP has also developed a mechanism for collection of GST, while Balochistan maintains status quo and FBR is still collecting GST on its behalf.*

Explaining the measures of fiscal discipline in provinces, the report notes that development funds are being released in Punjab on biannual basis to match transfer of development funds with available fiscal space to the Punjab government.

Release of development funds was being strictly monitored along with actual expenditure against the released amounts to avoid unnecessary parking of funds.

*The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa government has committed not to go in the overdraft from the State Bank and the cash balance position of the provincial government with the SBP is satisfactory. *

The Balochistan government is the only province which has retired all domestic debt, including cash development loan, and blocked accounts with the SBP and closed its cash balance in credit on terminal of fiscal years.

The report says that the federal government has decided to facilitate provinces to harmonise taxation on agriculture income, as agriculture income tax collected by the provinces are very negligible despite the fact that agriculture sector is one of the major contributors of the GDP.

The main objective of the exercise is to properly explore the potential of tax collection from agriculture and bring it at par with other sectors.

*The NFC award had recommended that provinces would initiate steps to effectively tax the agriculture and real estate sectors.*



3 provinces fail to achieve NFC target - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Good work as expected. Keep it continue... still a long way to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Way to go..



As a person he is an honest man !



Arsalan said:


> PTI IT wing must get more active and leaving ethics and morality aside should start shouting about whatever good is being done in KPK. i am sorry for saying this the rude way but unfortunately that will be the way forward. At present the positives are not getting enough coverage and the entire focus of our corrupt media is on Dharna's and Rallies and Protests. This will make us a laugh stock.
> 
> so please be vocal about the good that is being done, and this should be brought into lime light through e-media and new papers. Not every one visit defence.pk or facebook PTI page.
> 
> *i am saying this as i live in Faisalabad and only i know how many negative arguments i have to face on day to day basis.*
> 
> Now today PM have authorized to hand over PEPCO to KPK gov but our CM have said no. The reasons should be made clear and simple enough for general public to understand.



you tell us what exactly should we do to get vocal about the good work being done, the fact is LB elections will give us the idea in change of opinion.

your own town in by-elections elected a PTI MPA, where pmln had clean sweeped, wonder if that was not an indicator, what else is?

yes I know pmln gossip network is very strong, but noone in town wants to talk sense or go in details, they just want to spread rumors and mirchi news, true or not is not a concern, this is the way it is.

p.s. we dont have a very serious setup of political discussions. look at the media, all after mirchi and non-issue news. no seriousness.
how do you think how people formulate their opinions? most do the duck walk...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/417655437312282624
Pa jee @RescueRanger your department !

IT Excellence Center starts work at kpk #NayaKpk

website: http://khyberpakhtunkhwa.gov.pk/Departments/itec/index.php…

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

IT Excellence Center starts work at kpk #NayaKpk 

website: http://khyberpakhtunkhwa.gov.pk/Departments/itec/index.php…

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Leader said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/417655437312282624
> Pa jee @RescueRanger your department !



Well sir the thing is:
*The first DG for KPK was Dr. Shams ul Haq:*





*Then you had Dr. Khateer Ahmad was sitting on two posts in KPK 1122, as Dg and Dep. Director*





*Now we have Dr. Asad Ali Khan Former Secretary P&D as DG KPK 1122. I understand that he was given the position in public interest, which would make sense, but just to clarify his posting would still need to be compliant with the rules for selecting a D.G:*

Director General.---
(1) Government shall appoint a Director General, who shall be the Chief Executive Officer of the Rescue 1122 and shall exercise such powers and perform such functions as may be assigned to him by the Council.
(2) *The Director General shall be a person who*-
(a) is a postgraduate in emergency management or an emergency subject or 
has specialization in management of trauma or emergency patients or is a 
medical postgraduate;
(b) has adequate knowledge, formal training and expertise in the filed of 
emergency management; and
(c) is not more than sixty years of age.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Muhammad Ali Khan PTI MNA





RescueRanger said:


> Well sir the thing is:
> *The first DG for KPK was Dr. Shams ul Haq:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Then you had Dr. Khateer Ahmad was sitting on two posts in KPK 1122, as Dg and Dep. Director*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now we have Dr. Asad Ali Khan Former Secretary P&D as DG KPK 1122. I understand that he was given the position in public interest, which would make sense, but just to clarify his posting would still need to be compliant with the rules for selecting a D.G:*
> 
> Director General.---
> (1) Government shall appoint a Director General, who shall be the Chief Executive Officer of the Rescue 1122 and shall exercise such powers and perform such functions as may be assigned to him by the Council.
> (2) *The Director General shall be a person who*-
> (a) is a postgraduate in emergency management or an emergency subject or
> has specialization in management of trauma or emergency patients or is a
> medical postgraduate;
> (b) has adequate knowledge, formal training and expertise in the filed of
> emergency management; and
> (c) is not more than sixty years of age.



hmm... agree, it should be a technocrat !


----------



## Leader

*The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has decided that no public place and project built with the public money would be named after any individual.
*


It also formed a three-member ministerial committee to propose austerity measures for bringing down public expenses in the province.Briefing the media after the 8th provincial cabinet meeting that was chaired by Chief Minister Pervez Khattak here on Monday, Information Minister Shah Farman said it was decided that projects and public places like parks, bridges, hospitals, roads, etc that are built with public money would not be named after any individual. He added that decision on the matter of placing inauguration plaques on projects by ministers, etc would be placed before the provincial assembly for debate.



The cabinet approved austerity measures to discourage unnecessary expenditures and formed a committee comprising of Senior Minister Sirajul Haq, Minister for Agriculture Shahram Khan Tarakai and Information Minister Shah Farman to give proposals to the government for bringing down public expenses.



Shah Farman said the Health Department was directed to recruit doctors under contractual arrangements to expeditiously overcome the shortfall of doctors in health sector institutions. He added that vacant posts such as leave and deputation vacancies would also be filled on contractual basis.



He said the cabinet stressed on expediting computerisation of land record where it was already in progress and start the process in all districts across the province for which resources would be provided in the next fiscal year.



“The cabinet also resolved to make proper legislation on usury and approved prohibition of usurious loans bills and called for making it comprehensive and unambiguous to provide relief to those falling victim to this curse,” the minister explained.



The minister maintained that usury is against the Islamic laws and ideology and the cabinet decided to carry out proper legislation on the subject.Shah Farman said that no government advertisements would in future have pictures of any public officeholder. He said the cabinet directed all the public sector institutions to route advertisements through the provincial Information Department.



In response to a question, Shah Farman said the cabinet, however, did not take any decision on the projects already named after various personalities in the province.The cabinet imposed ban on illegal cutting of forests till a transparent and foolproof mechanism is evolved by a task force formed for the purpose, the minister said.



He said the cabinet approved Rs500 million for monthly stipends to unemployed youth of all public sector institutions holding master’s degree.“Additional funds would be provided if the number of students increased. The students of madaris (seminaries) having first division in their degrees equivalent to master’s degree would also be given stipends on merit,” he stated.



The minister said the cabinet had agreed to make legislation for running the affairs of Auqaf, Hajj, Religious and Minority Affairs Department in pursuance of the 18th Amendment of the Constitution.



KP govt decides not to name public places, projects after individuals - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 12561








some issues that need to be addressed !


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*Chinese firm to set up metal processing unit in Risalpur*


* A Chinese mining firm has acquired 44 kanals at the Export Promotion Zone in Risalpur, near here, for establishing a metal processing unit with an initial investment of $30 million, according to an official handout released on Friday.*

A visiting delegation of Pearl River Mining Private Limited, led by its chief executive officer Wang Liang, called on Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak and apprised him of the progress made on setting up the processing unit at Risalpur.
*
The Chinese delegation informed the chief minister that the processing unit would hire 400 employees from among the local people.* “With the setting up of the mining factory, copper salphite, copper oxide, lead, silver, gold, zinc and antimony used in electronics would be exploited in Upper and Lower Dir, Chitral, Kohistan and Hazara districts, Gilgit and Wazirstan areas and transported to the factory for purification,” according to the handout.

The EPZ, Risalpur, is a federal government initiative and investments from abroad and from within the country are processed by the federal ministry of commerce, according to a member of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chamber of Commerce and Industry. Talking to officials of the Chinese firm, the chief minister expressed satisfaction about the progress made so far in setting up the factory and assured his government’s cooperation in pursuing their business endeavours in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

He termed it a good omen for Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and its people, hoping more foreign investors would take a cue from the Chinese firm and invest in the natural resource sector of the province to take benefit of its vast potential.

Mr Khattak said that the Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf-led provincial government would never accept any conditional foreign assistance.

“We believe in trade not aid and for this we are ready to provide all kinds of incentives and guarantees to the investors,” the chief minister was quoted by the official statement.

He said that his government invited foreign investors to invest in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa with all satisfaction, utilising its precious minerals and water for hydel power generation.

The Chinese delegation also included the company’s lab in-charge Lee Engnen, manager Hui, managing director of the project Fahad, and senior mining geologist M. Essa Khan.

The company chief informed the chief minister that services of local mining companies would also be hired, which would give a boost to business activities in the surrounding areas of the processing unit.

Chinese firm to set up metal processing unit in Risalpur - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

13 parliamentary secretaries de-notified

*Khyber Pakhtun-khwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak on Thursday de-notified 13 parliamentary secretaries with immediate effect.
*


According to a handout, the de-notified secretaries include Javed Nasim, Member of Provincial Assembly (MPA) PK-3 Peshawar, Mehmood Jan, MPA PK-7 Peshawar, Arbab Jehandad Khan, MPA PK-9 Peshawar, Muhammad Idrees, MPA PK-15 Nowshera, Arshad Ali, MPA PK-19 Charsadda, Muhammad Arif, MPA PK-22 Charsadda, Muhammad Zahid Durrani, MPA PK-24 Mardan, Gohar Nawaz Khan, MPA PK-51 Haripur, Javed Akbar Khan, MPA PK-68 Dera Ismail Khan, Azizullah Khan, MPA PK-81 Swat, Ms Naseem Hayat , Ms Bibi Fozia and Ms Khatoon Bibi.



Most of the de-notified parliamentary secretaries belong to the ruling Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI). Some were unhappy because they felt they were powerless. The government had initially announced that the parliamentary secretaries won’t get any official facilities. However, some perks were later made available to the parliamentary secretaries.



The government had appointed 33 parliamentary secretaries in one go to accommodate the lawmakers from the PTI, QWP, Jamaat and Awami Jamhoori Ittehad Pakistan, all part of the ruling coalition. Some independent MPAs too were appointed parliamentary secretaries.



13 parliamentary secretaries de-notified - thenews.com.pk



*Cameras to be installed at checkpoints*


Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has approved installation of close circuit television cameras at all checkpoints of the province bordering the tribal agencies.

He also directed the authorities concerned to take proper measures for the purpose to supervise activities of police and security officials and ensure safety of people.

Mr Khattak was talking to a 50-member delegation of Mehsud tribe of South Waziristan Agency at Chief Minister Secretariat here on Thursday.

The delegation members appreciated the steps and policy of the government for development of the province and apprised the chief minister of their problems and demands.

The chief minister said that tribal people should be involved in the dialogue process with Taliban. He said that government and people of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa wanted peace and stability not only in the province but also in the tribal areas.

“PTI adopted a clear stand over the US drone attacks in tribal areas and also took the bitter decision of halting Nato supply so that the world community can understand our sufferings,” he said.

Mr Khattak said that he was pleased to note that tribal people staying in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa especially in Peshawar were satisfied with the implementation of reforms agenda of the provincial government. They liked the changes being brought about in police stations and revenue department, he added

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12




----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

*پشاور:تحریک انصاف کا 43ویں روز نیٹو سپلائی کیخلاف دھرنا،خون بھی عطیہ کیا*










​*پشاور(دنیا نیوز)پشاور میں تحریک انصاف کے کارکنوں نے نیٹو سپلائی کے خلاف دھرنے میں خون کے عطیات دئیے،پشتخرہ تھانے کے اہلکاروں نے بھی کارخیر میں حصہ ڈالا۔
*
*پاکستان تحریک انصاف کے رضاکاروں نے حیات آباد ٹول پلازہ کے قریب نیٹو سپلائی کے خلاف 43 ویں روز بھی دھرنا دیا۔*

*اس موقع پر دھرنے میں شامل یوتھ ونگ اور انصاف تبدیلی فورس کے رضاکاروں نے خون کے عطیات دیئے ۔ رضا کاروں کا کہنا تھا کہ پی ٹی آئی امریکہ کے نہیں بلکہ اس کی پالیسیوں کے خلاف ہے۔*

*اس موقع پرپشتخرہ تھانے کے اہلکار بھی نیکی کمانے میں پیچھے نہیں رہے اور پی ٹی آئی کے رضاکاروں کے ساتھ مل کر خون کے عطیات دیئے۔صوبائی وزیر صحت شوکت یوسفزئی نے کیمپ کا دورہ کیا۔*

*ان کا کہنا تھا کہ ہسپتالوں کا انفراسٹرکچر بہتر بنانے کیلئے اقدامات کر رہے ہیں۔رضا کار خون کے عطیات دینے کے علاوہ نیٹو سپلائی روکنے کا فریضہ بھی انجام دیتے رہے۔*​


*SOURCE:*


*DUNYA NEWS*


http://dunya.com.pk/index.php/dunya-headline/207258_1#.Usf5CrRYWAU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=557888224305174





*New IT park inaugurated in Abottabad KPK today*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

All aboard K-P's history express train


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=256213594542456


----------



## nomi007

pecial train for ladies from Peshawar to Attock by KP Tourism Corporation.A good move by PTI led Govt. to promote tourism by showing lush green fields and peace process on.


----------



## Leader

*Elementary Education Foundation to be restructured*

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak on Friday accorded approval to the restructuring of the Board of Directors (BoD) of the Elementary Education Foundation (EEF).

He directed the concerned authorities to submit a summary to make necessary amendments to the EEF Act through an ordinance.

The summary will suggest the re-composition of the BoD and then to table the same in the upcoming session of the provincial assembly for its formal legislation.

According to the proposed re-composition the number of the private sector members of the BoD will be raised to two third of the total strength of the BoD members whereas the managing director of the foundation will also be hired from private sector to minimise government influence in the foundation and make it more vibrant and strong.

A decision to this effect was taken at the 14th meeting of the board of the EEF held at CM Secretariat here.

The meeting also approved the procedure for the appointment of new management for EEF. According to the approved procedure the managing director will be appointed from private sector on competitive basis through hiring a ‘head hunting firm’ to ensure merit and transparency in the process.

It also approved hiring of head hunting firm for the purpose, and the selection committees for hiring other managerial staff of various cadres of the foundation.

Besides, approvals were also accorded in principle to the newly framed EEF Contract Employment Rules/Regulations 2013 subject to vetting from law department, proposed ‘Adopt a School Programme’ of the EEF and enhancement in the allowances of the existing staff of the EEF.

The participants were briefed about the overall performance of the EEF, implementation status of the decisions taken in the last meeting of the BoD, various aspects of ‘Adopt a School Programme’ and the ongoing ‘Rokhana Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Taleem Programme’.

It was informed that under the “Adopt a School Programme” missing facilities in public sector schools of the province would be catered for while under the Rokhana Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Taleem Programme, the provincial government would pay the fees of students in private schools in areas where government middle and high level schools didn’t exist.

Speaking on the occasion, the chief minister said that promotion of education sector ranked at top of the provincial government agenda.

He vowed to make EEF a vibrant and dynamic institution and said that all available resources would be utilised for the purpose.

Elementary Education Foundation to be restructured - DAWN.COM


*Elementary Education Foundation to be restructured*

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak on Friday accorded approval to the restructuring of the Board of Directors (BoD) of the Elementary Education Foundation (EEF).

He directed the concerned authorities to submit a summary to make necessary amendments to the EEF Act through an ordinance.

The summary will suggest the re-composition of the BoD and then to table the same in the upcoming session of the provincial assembly for its formal legislation.

According to the proposed re-composition the number of the private sector members of the BoD will be raised to two third of the total strength of the BoD members whereas the managing director of the foundation will also be hired from private sector to minimise government influence in the foundation and make it more vibrant and strong.

A decision to this effect was taken at the 14th meeting of the board of the EEF held at CM Secretariat here.

The meeting also approved the procedure for the appointment of new management for EEF. According to the approved procedure the managing director will be appointed from private sector on competitive basis through hiring a ‘head hunting firm’ to ensure merit and transparency in the process.

It also approved hiring of head hunting firm for the purpose, and the selection committees for hiring other managerial staff of various cadres of the foundation.

Besides, approvals were also accorded in principle to the newly framed EEF Contract Employment Rules/Regulations 2013 subject to vetting from law department, proposed ‘Adopt a School Programme’ of the EEF and enhancement in the allowances of the existing staff of the EEF.

The participants were briefed about the overall performance of the EEF, implementation status of the decisions taken in the last meeting of the BoD, various aspects of ‘Adopt a School Programme’ and the ongoing ‘Rokhana Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Taleem Programme’.

It was informed that under the “Adopt a School Programme” missing facilities in public sector schools of the province would be catered for while under the Rokhana Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Taleem Programme, the provincial government would pay the fees of students in private schools in areas where government middle and high level schools didn’t exist.

Speaking on the occasion, the chief minister said that promotion of education sector ranked at top of the provincial government agenda.

He vowed to make EEF a vibrant and dynamic institution and said that all available resources would be utilised for the purpose.

Elementary Education Foundation to be restructured - DAWN.COM

--------------------------------------------------
*Changes proposed in primary schools’ construction plan*

The elementary and secondary education department has proposed to the provincial government to change the decades-old policy of constructing new primary schools having only two classrooms and two teachers for six classes, according to officials.

They said that the education department suggested constructing six rooms in a primary school in future instead of two rooms to provide conducive academic environment to the students.

The education department also proposed to initially appoint six teachers at a new primary school, officials said, adding the government was currently appointing only two teachers, who could not teach properly to six classes.

“If the provincial government agreed with the proposal, it will be for the first time that the new primary schools will have six rooms, a separate classroom for each grade,” said a senior official of the education department.

Though materialising the proposal would incur heavy expenses as the government would have to make three-time increase in the budget for the construction of new primary schools, he said.

The official said that currently around Rs4 million to Rs5 million were required for construction of a primary school having two rooms, a veranda and boundary wall.

The proposal was forwarded to Chief Minister Pervez Khattak for approval, he said.

“The education department will utilise about Rs12 million to construct a primary school with six rooms if the education department’s proposal is approved,” he said. He was hopeful that the chief minister would approve the proposal.

Officials said that around 100 primary schools were constructed in the province annually, having only two rooms.

Of them, 70 per cent new primary schools were for girls and 30 per cent for boys for ending disparity, they added.

“Nearly half of the primary schools have been functioning in the two-room where environment for getting education is not conducive as students of different grades are forced to sit in the same classroom,” officials in education department told Dawn.

There are 23,073 primary schools in the province including 14,963 for boys and 8110 for girls, according to official data. Out of the total primary schools, 10,318 have been functioning in two rooms including 5,878 for boys and 4,440 for girls.

Similarly, 255 primary schools are functioning in a single room including 155 for boys and 100 for girls. The data reveals that 3,030 primary schools have three rooms including 1,819 for boys and 1,211 for girls.

The number of primary schools having four rooms is 2,446 including 1,526 for boys and 920 for girls while 1,259 primary schools have five rooms including 785 for boys and 474 for girls. The number of primary schools having six rooms is 1,175 including 762 for boys and 413 for girls.

The students of six classes, from nursery to grade-5, get education in primary schools. The teachers of most of the primary schools were forced to accommodate all the students of six classes in the two rooms and a veranda, said an official.

“It is not possible for the students of different grades to sit in the same room and get proper education,” he said.

A few months ago, the Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf-led provincial government launched enrolment campaign with great pump and show across the province to enroll out of school children.

“Owing to little space in the overcrowded primary schools, the education department is unable to control the dropout rate,” sources said.

Changes proposed in primary schools’ construction plan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*New provincial ordinance to help improve governance, PTI claims*

Unveiling a new Right to Public Services Ordinance here on Thursday, Imran Khan claimed that once in effect the new law will help improve governance in the province. But other speaking at the ceremony urged the PTI-led coalition government to focus on improving services delivery within the existing legal framework first and questioned the potential efficacy of the new ordinance.

The ordinance renders government officers failing to provide public services to people liable to action under a legal framework which introduces a system of check and balance in the province. A three-member independent commission, ‘right to public services commission’, consisting of a chief commissioner and two members will be formed and it will serve as an appellate forum. It will be empowered to impose fine on guilty officers. “It (the new law) will change everything,” claimed Imran Khan and quoted the example of “Nitish Kumar (Indian politician) who has managed to turn around his Bihar state (by introducing a similar law)”.

Zafar Ali Shah, the secretary of provincial administration department, explained salient features of the ordinance, including the role of the appellate authorities, fines varying from Rs500 to Rs50,000, anticipated improvements in governance, and steps to be taken by the government to implement it.

Rustam Shah Mohmand, former chief secretary of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, praised the efforts being made by the government to improve the governance, but said that there were areas which required quick action.

He said that “90 per cent schools in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa lack water, 80 per cent don’t have toilets. This requires urgent action, rather than reforms”, he said.

His remarks attracted a quick response from Chief Minister Pervez Khattak and Mr Khan who appreciated Mr Mohmand’s remarks and said the new ordinance would bring about real change in the province.

“I am an idealist,” said Mr Khan. Not a single realist in history has achieved success,” he added. Expressing optimism about changing things in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa through good governance, a corruption-free administration and culture of accountability, the PTI chief recounted the success he had achieved because of his idealism first in his cricketing career and later as a philanthropist.



New provincial ordinance to help improve governance, PTI claims - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

*Changes proposed in primary schools’ construction plan*

The elementary and secondary education department has proposed to the provincial government to change the decades-old policy of constructing new primary schools having only two classrooms and two teachers for six classes, according to officials.

They said that the education department suggested constructing six rooms in a primary school in future instead of two rooms to provide conducive academic environment to the students.

The education department also proposed to initially appoint six teachers at a new primary school, officials said, adding the government was currently appointing only two teachers, who could not teach properly to six classes.

“If the provincial government agreed with the proposal, it will be for the first time that the new primary schools will have six rooms, a separate classroom for each grade,” said a senior official of the education department.

Though materialising the proposal would incur heavy expenses as the government would have to make three-time increase in the budget for the construction of new primary schools, he said.

The official said that currently around Rs4 million to Rs5 million were required for construction of a primary school having two rooms, a veranda and boundary wall.

The proposal was forwarded to Chief Minister Pervez Khattak for approval, he said.

“The education department will utilise about Rs12 million to construct a primary school with six rooms if the education department’s proposal is approved,” he said. He was hopeful that the chief minister would approve the proposal.

Officials said that around 100 primary schools were constructed in the province annually, having only two rooms.

Of them, 70 per cent new primary schools were for girls and 30 per cent for boys for ending disparity, they added.

“Nearly half of the primary schools have been functioning in the two-room where environment for getting education is not conducive as students of different grades are forced to sit in the same classroom,” officials in education department told Dawn.

There are 23,073 primary schools in the province including 14,963 for boys and 8110 for girls, according to official data. Out of the total primary schools, 10,318 have been functioning in two rooms including 5,878 for boys and 4,440 for girls.

Similarly, 255 primary schools are functioning in a single room including 155 for boys and 100 for girls. The data reveals that 3,030 primary schools have three rooms including 1,819 for boys and 1,211 for girls.

The number of primary schools having four rooms is 2,446 including 1,526 for boys and 920 for girls while 1,259 primary schools have five rooms including 785 for boys and 474 for girls. The number of primary schools having six rooms is 1,175 including 762 for boys and 413 for girls.

The students of six classes, from nursery to grade-5, get education in primary schools. The teachers of most of the primary schools were forced to accommodate all the students of six classes in the two rooms and a veranda, said an official.

“It is not possible for the students of different grades to sit in the same room and get proper education,” he said.

A few months ago, the Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf-led provincial government launched enrolment campaign with great pump and show across the province to enroll out of school children.

“Owing to little space in the overcrowded primary schools, the education department is unable to control the dropout rate,” sources said.

Changes proposed in primary schools’ construction plan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

http://www.naibaat.com.pk/nbfinal/ePaper/peshawar/07-01-2014/Detail/p8_11.jpg






http://www.naibaat.com.pk/nbfinal/ePaper/peshawar/07-01-2014/Detail/p1_12.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cheetah786

Like King Hyperion I will reserve some space on this thread for future real development













































8 Months and nothing to show for

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Cheetah786 said:


> 8 Months and nothing to show for



If this is your assessment, then no need to reserve space for future

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cheetah786

Jazzbot said:


> If this is your assessment, then no need to reserve space for future



Al mighty has blessed KPK with so much that a small initiative can turn that province into economic power house. To Bad so far we have politicians that only give lip service.


----------



## Jazzbot

Cheetah786 said:


> Al mighty has blessed KPK with so much that a small initiative can turn that province into economic power house. To Bad so far we have politicians that only give lip service.



Again, if you are gonna give these knee jerk reactions on KP govt's performance without bothering to know anything about what they have done or are doing, then no need to reserve space for future. I guess instead of giving such ridiculous judgements on KP govt, you should better wait for full 5 years and then comment on what KP govt has done and what not. Most of the new projects KP Govt have started are in early stages right now, let them finish and start giving fruits before jumping on guns.


----------



## Jazzbot

KP Ehtesab Commission at hand as assembly passes bill | Pakistan Defence

New Anti-Corruption Commission is going to be established in KPK, another promise by PTI is fulfilled.


----------



## Bilal.

Jazzbot said:


> KP Ehtesab Commission at hand as assembly passes bill | Pakistan Defence
> 
> New Anti-Corruption Commission is going to be established in KPK, another promise by PTI is fulfilled.



When will the commission become operational?


----------



## Leader

*A slow roll-out: Eight months on, K-P’s promises of change remain tied up in red*

*Brimming over with enthusiasm to bring change from the outset, the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) led government in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) is yet to make its presence felt in terms of development work in the region. It has been in power for almost eight months.*

The government has made little progress on the annual development programme (ADP) visualised for the fiscal year 2013-14. There are several factors, including a lack of disbursement of funds from the centre, which have resulted in the negligible gain on the ADP.

Yet, PTI’s inability to match the rapid change that it visualised in its manifesto is also to be blamed. Imran Khan’s party has adopted a very conservative path towards development, seemingly to avoid any labels of financial corruption which marred Awami National Party’s (ANP) rule in the province.

Many reasons have been cited to explain the delay in releasing funds for development work. The process to hire consultants for various departments has played a contributory factor. K-P Minister for Health Shaukat Yousufzai has said on one occasion, “We entered the government with hardly any infrastructure or good baseline for governance left by ANP.” Alluding through metaphors, the minister contended a train requires a proper railway track on which to run, and while the government needs to build that track, there is still time before things will get in to order.

*A finance department officer of the Civil Secretariat revealed the PTI government has only received 25% of the total funds allocated to ADP. From the total planned budgetary outlay of Rs344 billion for the financial year 2013-14, Rs118 billion was set aside for development projects in K-P.*

“So far, only departments that have hired consultants have received funds from the ADP,” added the official. Public health, irrigation and Auqaf departments have so far been successful in receiving the money. “The idea behind hiring consultants is to carry forward the development agenda, to supervise and evaluate works carried out by the government apparatus.”

*Lean machinery*

Another official, from the planning and development department, did not seem convinced about hiring consultants. Consultants cost and these will have to be borne by the government.

But, the official insisted, delays in utilising the ADP was only linked with the government’s efforts to take every precautionary measure against financial loopholes. “The entire process of establishing working groups for government departments, and later, the hiring of consultants, is aimed at ensuring efficient utilisation of resources – this is what took the government half a fiscal year,” he added.

*Communication breakdown*

Financial hiccups can also be traced to the lingering monetary disputes with the centre.

The provincial government has incessantly complained about the federal government’s attitude towards timely disbursement of outstanding dues.

As recently as December 17, *the provincial finance minister Sirajul Haq complained the centre is yet to release a previous liability of Rs1.5 billion as well as Rs7.5 billion under the head of net hydel profits for the current fiscal year.*

The K-P government remains displeased with what it termed “the federal government’s attempts to level the fuel price adjustment surcharge with the province” instead of ensuring power for the region. The provincial economy has not only suffered at the hands of the law and order situation in the region but also frequent and debilitating power outages.

Haq also alleged the centre harboured a hostile attitude towards K-P. While several mega development projects were planned, they are still awaiting approvals from the Central Development Working Party and the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council.

During a recent news conference, the minister revealed *K-P has only received Rs19 billion against a promised Rs93 billion from the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP), which he said was an indication of the federal government’s “discrimination towards the province”.*

A slow roll-out: Eight months on, K-P’s promises of change remain tied up in red – The Express Tribune

SHAME ON NAWAZ KINGO !!



Bilal. said:


> When will the commission become operational?



It has been passed unanimously by the KP Assembly. I think the due process of setting up the department should be somewhere between 4-6 months

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

news10 | Saach.TV


----------



## Devil Soul

*Biometric system fails in K-P within 3 months of installation*
By Web Desk
Published: January 9, 2014




At government institutions around 60 percent of the employees were not able to enter their data into the machines. PHOTO: AFP

*PESHAWAR: The biometric system in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) flopped within three months of installation, Express News reported on Thursday.*

A global positioning satellite (GPS)-based biometric system was installed in public as well as educational institutions to ensure 100% attendance.

_Express News_ reported that employees were recording their attendance in registers.

At government institutions around 60 percent of the employees were not able to enter their data into the machines.

Some machines only worked for two days after installation.


----------



## CrazyPaki

Devil Soul said:


> *Biometric system fails in K-P within 3 months of installation*
> By Web Desk
> Published: January 9, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At government institutions around 60 percent of the employees were not able to enter their data into the machines. PHOTO: AFP
> 
> *PESHAWAR: The biometric system in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) flopped within three months of installation, Express News reported on Thursday.*
> 
> A global positioning satellite (GPS)-based biometric system was installed in public as well as educational institutions to ensure 100% attendance.
> 
> _Express News_ reported that employees were recording their attendance in registers.
> 
> At government institutions around 60 percent of the employees were not able to enter their data into the machines.
> 
> Some machines only worked for two days after installation.



A premature article, it doesn't inform the viewer what went wrong?, where the problem occurred?, How many units weren't working and the source of info?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Failure is part of any equipment. KP govt started it as a test run and it will be upgraded.


----------



## CrazyPaki

as soon as LG election are held then the process of infrastructure building can begin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11




----------



## Crypto

W.11 said:


>


Please post sources too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crypto

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/1470205_400735126727793_647287519_n.png

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

*ANP leader among eight killed in KP attacks*
ANP leader among eight killed in KP attacks - DAWN.COM

PESHAWAR: Unknown gunmen shot dead a senior opposition leader along with two others in Pakistan's northwestern city of Peshawar on Sunday, police said, hours after a bomb attack in another part of the region killed five.

Mian Mushtaq, a former high-ranking member of the secular Awami National Party (ANP) that ruled the northwestern Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province until last year, was in his car when he was attacked, senior police official Rahim Shah told AFP.

“Up to four gunmen had taken position on both sides of a road and as soon as Mian Mushtaq's car passed they started firing and fled in the nearby fields,” Shah said.

“Mian Mushtaq and two others died in the firing,” he added.

The ANP is known for its outspoken views against the Taliban and backed military operations against the insurgents while it ruled the restive Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province for five years till March 2013.

Imran Khan's Pakistan Tehrik-i-Insaf (PTI) has now formed a coalition government in the province but ANP leaders remain in the militants' sights.

Earlier in the day two roadside bombs targeting Amir Muqam of the ruling Pakistan Muslim League Nawaz (PML-N) party killed five of his security detail in the Martoong area of Swat valley, which the Taliban controlled from 2007-2009.

“At least five policemen were killed and four others were wounded,” senior police official Abdullah Khan told AFP.

The dead and wounded were travelling in the security car that was leading the other vehicles, he said.

Another senior police official, Gulzar Khan, confirmed the attack, which was later condemned in a statement by the prime minister's office.

Khan said two improvised explosive devices weighing two kilograms (4.4 pounds) each were remotely detonated minutes apart and a third unexploded device found at the crime scene was defused by a bomb disposal squad.

Muqam, an adviser to Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, told AFP that he was safe but distraught over the loss of the men in his security detail.

“I thank God for saving my life. I am very sad over the loss of my people who gave their lives while protecting me,” he said.

He said that he was travelling in the area with some 15 vehicles in his convoy as part of campaign efforts for local elections.

The Pakistani Taliban, other militant affiliates and al Qaeda-linked networks all have strongholds in the country's northwest, particularly in the semi-autonomous areas on the Afghan border.
welcome to KPK terrorists supporting govt?


----------



## Leader

K-P chief minister approves bifurcation of district Kohistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government on Wednesday directed the concerned authorities to initiate development work in Galiyat Development Authority (GDA), according to which the construction and improving cleanliness, eradication of encroachments, widening of roads, stopping unlawful cutting of trees, widening of Nathiagali Bazar and erecting a modern parking plaza at Galiyat area. 

The decision to this effect was made in a meeting of Board of Galiyat Development Authority with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Minister for Local Government and Rural Development Inayatullah Khan in the chair. The meeting was attended by MPA Sardar Idrees, Secretary Works, Ahmad Hanif, DG PDA Sareer Ahmad, and Additional Secretary Local Government: Muhammad Zareef Khan, DG Galiyat Development Authority Nazar Hussein Shah, Javed Akhtar, a representative of Housing Department, Commissioner Hazara Abid Ali Khan and officers of Finance and Local Government Department. DG GDA briefed the meeting in detail about the steps so far taken for the development of Galiyat Development Authority. 

Addressing the meeting Inayatullah said that GDA had become financially weak therefore the present government was bent upon to make the authority financially sound and provide better municipal services to the masses. He said the GDA should grow more trees in the area so that the scenic value of the area could be maintained. Inayatullah on the occasion gave special instructions for removing encroachments and widening of roads in Galiyat. 

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government orders initiation of development work at Galiyat | Business Recorder

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Computer literacy must for becoming ASI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

KP’s ex-IGP agrees to return Rs 80m under plea bargain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Economic ties: Chinese investors to establish 25 hydel power stations in KPK

25 New Hydel Power Stations to be established in KPK with help of Chinese investors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

PTI's KPK Government Achievements

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> PTI's KPK Government Achievements



Bookmarked, thanks..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Its great to see Institute of Peace & Conflice Studies in UoPeshawar,Foundation Stone by Speaker KP Asad Qaiser


----------



## CrazyPaki

Leader said:


> KP’s ex-IGP agrees to return Rs 80m under plea bargain


He needs to pay all the money back including his minions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ssethii

KPK becomes first province to have passed Accountability Commission Bill 2014
Losses of DISCOs since last two years.





~Just out of curiosity when IK is planning to visit Waziristan next.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

I hope NS gives PESCO to KPK government so they can start reduction of losses

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader




----------



## CrazyPaki

*HANGU: The family of Aitizaz Hassan, the teenage hero who was killed while stopping a suicide bomber on January 6 in Ibrahimzai, was given a Rs5 million cheque by the Hangu Deputy Commissioner on Thursday.*

Syed Ahmad Jan gave the cheque to Mujahid Ali, the deceased’s father, at his office on behalf of the provincial government.

Meanwhile, the former federal minister for human rights, Ansar Burney, Awami National Party’s senator Abdul Nabi Bangash and provincial president of Pakistan Muslim League-Q Intikhab Alam visited Hassan’s grave to lay a floral wreath and offer condolences.

Burney said Hassan was a brave boy who sacrificed his life to protect his classmates and teachers. He said both Malala and Aitizaz were Pukhtuns who displayed tremendous bravery against terrorism.

Bangash and Alam also paid a tribute to Hassan and criticised the government’s response after the incident.

_Published in The Express Tribune, January 17th, 2014.
Rewarding bravery: Aitizaz’s family receives Rs5m – The Express Tribune_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

*Uniform curriculum in all schools by March 2014 pervez Kahattak

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has revealed that the provincial government has almost completed the preparations for introducing a unified curriculum of education in all schools of the province to be enforced by March this year. He said this historic step of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government will bring about real change because it will put an end to the outdated class-based system of education introduced by the colonial era and will fill up the increasing gap between the poor and the rich in the society. “Now the children of both the poor and the rich shall enter in to the race of equal competition and will avail equal chances and opportunities of progress”, he added. He said that this revolutionary reform in education sector would especially benefit the students of the backward areas that often lagged behind in competitions with the students of urban and developed areas just because of the dual system of education and now they, on the basis of their hard work, could easily compete with the students of urban areas, he maintained.
He was talking to a delegation of the MPAs of the allied party Jamat-e-Islami that made a call on meeting with him in Peshawar and discussed with him matters related to the public welfare and developmental projects in their respective constituencies. Headed by MPA Malik Behram Khan the delegation comprised of provincial minister for local government Inayatullah, Ex- MNA Maulana Asadulla, MPAs Mohammad Ali, Muzaffar Sayed and Sayed Gul.
The chief Minister assured that developmental schemes were going to be started in all the districts of the province in the near future without any discrimination. However, he said that drastic steps would be taken to provide the basic amenities of life to the people of backward and far flung areas at their door steps and bring those areas at par with the developed ones. He said that the process of appointing the Chairpersons of District Development Advisory Committees (DDACs) is being finalized and the committees are being vitalized which will speed up work on the developmental schemes at district levels.
Chief Minister approved the construction of a suspension bridge on river Panjkora at Khal Upper Dir with an estimated cost of Rs. 65 millions to meet a long standing demand of the area and directed the concerned quarters to start practical work on the project within one month time span. It merits a mention here that the said bridge was washed away by flood water a couple of years back causing great difficulties to a voluminous population of about thirty thousands settled on both sides of the river.
The chief minister further assured the delegation that developmental schemes would not only be started in all the districts but their timely completion and quality of work would also be ensured. MPAs of the allied party thanked the chief minister for taking keen interest in solving problems of their constituencies and assured that they would burn mid nights oil to realize the reforms agenda of the provincial government*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyPaki

Leader said:


> *Uniform curriculum in all schools by March 2014 pervez Kahattak
> 
> Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has revealed that the provincial government has almost completed the preparations for introducing a unified curriculum of education in all schools of the province to be enforced by March this year. He said this historic step of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government will bring about real change because it will put an end to the outdated class-based system of education introduced by the colonial era and will fill up the increasing gap between the poor and the rich in the society. “Now the children of both the poor and the rich shall enter in to the race of equal competition and will avail equal chances and opportunities of progress”, he added. He said that this revolutionary reform in education sector would especially benefit the students of the backward areas that often lagged behind in competitions with the students of urban and developed areas just because of the dual system of education and now they, on the basis of their hard work, could easily compete with the students of urban areas, he maintained.
> He was talking to a delegation of the MPAs of the allied party Jamat-e-Islami that made a call on meeting with him in Peshawar and discussed with him matters related to the public welfare and developmental projects in their respective constituencies. Headed by MPA Malik Behram Khan the delegation comprised of provincial minister for local government Inayatullah, Ex- MNA Maulana Asadulla, MPAs Mohammad Ali, Muzaffar Sayed and Sayed Gul.
> The chief Minister assured that developmental schemes were going to be started in all the districts of the province in the near future without any discrimination. However, he said that drastic steps would be taken to provide the basic amenities of life to the people of backward and far flung areas at their door steps and bring those areas at par with the developed ones. He said that the process of appointing the Chairpersons of District Development Advisory Committees (DDACs) is being finalized and the committees are being vitalized which will speed up work on the developmental schemes at district levels.
> Chief Minister approved the construction of a suspension bridge on river Panjkora at Khal Upper Dir with an estimated cost of Rs. 65 millions to meet a long standing demand of the area and directed the concerned quarters to start practical work on the project within one month time span. It merits a mention here that the said bridge was washed away by flood water a couple of years back causing great difficulties to a voluminous population of about thirty thousands settled on both sides of the river.
> The chief minister further assured the delegation that developmental schemes would not only be started in all the districts but their timely completion and quality of work would also be ensured. MPAs of the allied party thanked the chief minister for taking keen interest in solving problems of their constituencies and assured that they would burn mid nights oil to realize the reforms agenda of the provincial government*


this is one news i was really excited about  cant wait till it starts operation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

CrazyPaki said:


> this is one news i was really excited about  cant wait till it starts operation



this is not all. 

Working on capacity building of existing teacher through teacher training programs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

Leader said:


> *Uniform curriculum in all schools by March 2014 pervez Kahattak
> 
> Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has revealed that the provincial government has almost completed the preparations for introducing a unified curriculum of education in all schools of the province to be enforced by March this year. He said this historic step of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government will bring about real change because it will put an end to the outdated class-based system of education introduced by the colonial era and will fill up the increasing gap between the poor and the rich in the society. “Now the children of both the poor and the rich shall enter in to the race of equal competition and will avail equal chances and opportunities of progress”, he added. He said that this revolutionary reform in education sector would especially benefit the students of the backward areas that often lagged behind in competitions with the students of urban and developed areas just because of the dual system of education and now they, on the basis of their hard work, could easily compete with the students of urban areas, he maintained.
> He was talking to a delegation of the MPAs of the allied party Jamat-e-Islami that made a call on meeting with him in Peshawar and discussed with him matters related to the public welfare and developmental projects in their respective constituencies. Headed by MPA Malik Behram Khan the delegation comprised of provincial minister for local government Inayatullah, Ex- MNA Maulana Asadulla, MPAs Mohammad Ali, Muzaffar Sayed and Sayed Gul.
> *



amazing news. finally its starting.. poor and rich will be at par in what they are taught.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

ajpirzada said:


> amazing news. finally its starting.. poor and rich will be at par in what they are taught.


 
I still dont think that this is enough. every kid must be brought to school; govt or private. plus ban on sectarian and hate literature by madrissahs, and no kid be taught in madrissah before he reaches 8th grade. state must own kids and make them Pakistanis first. 

I feel that Imran is not as stick in this matter as I thought he would be.



ajpirzada said:


> amazing news. finally its starting.. poor and rich will be at par in what they are taught.


 
I still dont think that this is enough. every kid must be brought to school; govt or private. plus ban on sectarian and hate literature by madrissahs, and no kid be taught in madrissah before he reaches 8th grade. state must own kids and make them Pakistanis first. 

I feel that Imran is not as stick in this matter as I thought he would be.


----------



## CrazyPaki

CrazyPaki said:


> this is one news i was really excited about  cant wait till it starts operation





Leader said:


> I still dont think that this is enough. every kid must be brought to school; govt or private. plus ban on sectarian and hate literature by madrissahs, and no kid be taught in madrissah before he reaches 8th grade. state must own kids and make them Pakistanis first.
> 
> I feel that Imran is not as stick in this matter as I thought he would be.
> 
> 
> 
> I still dont think that this is enough. every kid must be brought to school; govt or private. plus ban on sectarian and hate literature by madrissahs, and no kid be taught in madrissah before he reaches 8th grade. state must own kids and make them Pakistanis first.
> 
> I feel that Imran is not as stick in this matter as I thought he would be.


i agree with you on this one, but i think over time it will improve, plus pti pretty much started with scratch so its going to be a huge improvement

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

it is easier said than done. before you eliminate any other system, u first need to create an alternate one. This year uniformity in course content will be brought only to Class 1.. Next year the same will happen to class 2 when this class 1 students progress to class 2. Meaning it will take good 10 years before both primary and secondary education are uniform in the whole province. 

Once you complete this, only then you can proceed with the elimination of other systems. Also the idea of Madrassah system is that the mainstream does not impart islamic education properly which is kind of true. There are no classes for Quran memorization and recitation. There is only one religious subject 'islamiyat' compared to all the other subjects being of secular sciences. 

Madrassah system has its drawbacks which can be overcome with proper oversight but mainstream education system does not offer what Madrassahs offer. we cant simply eliminate it just because of our own preferences.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal.

I would like to see certain KPIs defined by the government so that they have hard numbers to track progress toward targets. For instance, NER for primary and secondary education, youth literacy rate, adult literacy rate, NER for tertiary education, set targets for each year and report progress at the end of year.

Same should be done for all sectors, eg, health, energy, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

*The district administration of Dir has completed eight projects on link roads, drains and retaining walls in various villages of Sheringal subdivision.*

A press release issued by Malakand Development Program (MDP) on Saturday announced the completion of projects in Chamiar Kass, Ali Mast Sale Miana, Hiddo Khatko, Sowanai Bala, Bundesh-Jatkul, Karborai Mamusai, Siah and Biar villages.

The administration rehabilitated a 758 metre-long link road in Chamiar Kass, a 1,264 metre-long link road and 1,112 metre-long drain in Ali Mast Sale Miana village of Adenzai. 126 metre-long pipe culverts were also built into the constructed road.

Similarly, Upper Dir district administration rehabilitated a 704 metre-long road and 233 metre-long drain in Hiddo Khatko, Darrikund Barawal tehsil, along with a 1,600 metre-long link road and 300 metre-long drain in Sowanai Bala.

A 735 metre-long road in Bundesh Jatkul, 721 metre-long link road and 198 metre-long drain in Karborai Mamusai, Barawal Tehsil, 1,000 metre-long road, with culverts and causeway in Biar village, and 1,089 metre-long road and 76 metre-long drain in Siah village were also constructed.

Retaining walls were built to protect these roads from rainwater and possible floods in the future. It is expected that over 14,000 community members would benefit from these development schemes, and would have easy access to markets, health centres and schools in the region.

_Published in The Express Tribune, January 20th, 2014.
Providing access: District administration of Dir completes various projects – The Express Tribune_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Anti Polio Drive Updates:

KPK to launch anti-polio drive in February, to hire 12,500 PTI workers

Khasadars to conduct anti-polio drive in Khyber region

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

Enforcement of uniformed curriculum in KPK schools by March, says Khattak

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

PTI KP govt to launch Health awareness campaign

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

and finally

check online if the car is registered and against whose name !


Excise & Taxation Department, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan


*Disclaimer : Excise & Taxation Department Khyber Pakhtunkhwa,* provides this website as a service to its clients/customers, internet subscribers, online readers and the community using the *W*orld *W*ide *W*eb ( *WWW* ). All information contained in this website is not intended to tender legal advice. While the information on this web site may be updated periodically, additional facts or future developments/modifications/amendments may affect the contents of the site and no guarantee is given that the information provided is correct, complete, or up-to-date. Excise & Taxation Khyber Pakhtunkhwa assumes no liability or responsibility for any errors or omissions in the content of this website and it does not reflect the genuineness of the vehicle or its documents/informations. Information located on the website may not reflect the current legal or factual position in respect of any particular matter etc.:

@Spring Onion @chauvunist @Pukhtoon @RescueRanger @Jazzbot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

* PTI Govt to eliminate menace of corruption: CM *








PESHAWAR: Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has said that unrest and corruption are our two big enemies that weaken a state both on internal and external fronts and always led to downfall of the nations.

He expressed these views while to a delegation of Marwat Qaumi Jirga led by tribal Malik Aslam Khan Esak-khel and group of govt officials at DC Office Tajazai Lakki Marwat.

He said that the PTI led provincial government is fully committed to eliminate all types of corruption including bribery, commission and misuse of power adding that there is no room for those involved in corrupt practices in his government.

He added that PTI is changing the existing system, putting in place a transparent and public friendly system and implementing its set agenda of change at all levels and all costs.

The chief minister lauded role of the Jirga members in helping the local administration to maintain law & order, peace and controlling crimes in the district. However he expressed the confidence that it would also cooperate in checking corruption and malpractices especially in the officialdom to cherish the long standing dream of evils free society in KP.

He regretted that schools, hospitals, roads and other infrastructure constructed during the last provincial governments had turned in to ruins because of the corruption and commission culture involved in the contracts of public sector construction works.

He vowed that the incumbent provincial government had devised a comprehensive and effective mechanism to close all the ways and means of taking and giving commission in the public sectors contracts to ensure quality of work the developmental projects and the better use of public exchequer in all respects.

Referring to the reforms measures taken by his government in education sector the chief minister said that the government was working on introducing a uniform system of education throughout the province and from the upcoming new academic session unified curriculum was being introduced in all schools for which all necessary preparations had been completed.

Pervez Khattak continued that recruitment of about 16000 new teachers was being made to makeup the deficiency of teaching staff in public sector schools and added that under the new education policy teachers would be appointed on the basis of same schools, would not be transferred to any other schools and promoted on the basis of their performance.

About the steps taken by his government to ensure the provision of quality health services to the people he said that so far 500 doctors had been appointed by the provincial government to fill up the gap of doctors in public sector health outlets whereas 1000 more doctors were being recruited. Similarly, huge funds have been allocated for the provision of medical equipment and medicines in the hospitals.

Pervez Khattak said that an impartial and powerful accountability body was being established to carryout accountability across the board and to bring to book all those who have plundered the public exchequer and added that the accountability commission would be so strong and powerful that it could take action even against himself as chief minister.

About the proposed local government system of the provincial government he said that under this system all the administrative and financial powers were being devolved to the local bodies enabling them to solve their problems at local level.

The chief minister in response to the problems and demands of Jirga, assured the establishment of new Commerce Collage, hostels in the existing colleges and Press Club, up-gradation of the old hospital of Sarai Nourang to children hospital, upgradation of Lakki City hospital and construction of Tajazai-Darratang double road.

He also assured Rs. 10 million for the repair of power transformers in the area and Rs. 6 million for the repair of Kachkot canal and repair of tube wells. He also assured to take the issue of constructing Kuram Tangi Dam with the federal government.

Similarly, the chief minister assured to restart the work on the establishment of Cadet College and directed the district administration to submit a report to this effect.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Spring Onion

Jazzbot said:


> Enforcement of uniformed curriculum in KPK schools by March, says Khattak




waiting for practical implementation.

This will be biggest achievement if KPK govt succeeded to implement

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

PTI-led coalition in KP has taken no fresh foreign loans, grants

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

Spring Onion said:


> waiting for practical implementation.
> 
> This will be biggest achievement if KPK govt succeeded to implement


rest assured it will get implemented

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

enjoy guys 
*
PESHAWAR: 
Minister for Local Government and Rural Development Inayatullah Khan on Tuesday said the provincial government will announce its plans for holding local government (LG) polls in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) in the next three days.*

Addressing a meeting of Jamaat-e-Islami’s working group on local government, Khan said the government will announce the plan for holding the polls phase-wise under the biometric system. “Meetings in this regard will be held among the K-P government, Election Commission of Pakistan and National Database and Registration Authority (NADRA) in the next three days for finalising the decisions,” he told participants, adding they were keen on holding the polls under the biometric system.

“There are chances the biometric system will be used phase-wise because the machines will be transported to other districts where the elections will be held at a later stage.” Khan also shared delimitation had almost been completed across the province.

The working group’s chairman, Dr Muhammad Iqbal Khalil, said his party is fully prepared for participating in the LG elections and will prefer an alliance with the coalition partners for the polls.

_Published in The Express Tribune, January 22nd, 2014.
Heads up: By-polls plan to be announced in three days, says minister – The Express Tribune_

*Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Chief Secretary Muhammad Shahzad Arbab directed authorities in the Elementary and Secondary Education Department on Tuesday to implement the proposed academic reforms without further delays.*

He was chairing a high-level meeting also attended by secretary education and other high-ranking officials, according to an official handout.

The chief secretary was informed on the standardisation of 400 higher secondary schools, restructuring of the Textbook Board, establishment of an Examination Assistant Commission, uniform curriculums, biometric attendance systems and an independent monitoring and evaluation board.

Along with discussing structural changes in the education sector, Arbab was assured of developments in ensuring provision of facilities, teacher recruitment and training, publishing of books in English and stipends for female students among many others. A plan to revamp the Board of Intermediate and Secondary Education (BISE) also came under discussion.






*Training the trainers*

Participants of the meeting revealed that a plan for training 23,000 teachers had been finalised and trainers have been trained for the purpose, with English to be the medium of instruction.

Arbab was told that district-wise interviews for recruitment of monitoring and evaluation assistants had been completed whereas governing bodies responsible for the process of standardising higher secondary schools had already been empowered.

The official dispatch also stated that consultants for revamping the BISE and the examination commission leading towards uniformed curriculum had been engaged, and that they would submit recommendations within the next few weeks.

Meanwhile, authorities at the meeting disclosed that a list of books recommended by the Textbook Board had been approved, while books for grade one had already been printed. The chief secretary then directed authorities for prompt and efficient implementation of all proposed and approved reforms.

_Published in The Express Tribune, January 22nd, 2014.
Chief secretary directs authorities to initiate education reforms promptly – The Express Tribune_


----------



## Spring Onion

CrazyPaki said:


> rest assured it will get implemented



how? i only hope so far. when its done will be sured

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

Spring Onion said:


> how? i only hope so far. when its done will be sured


haha bro looking at his previous record i'm sure he will be able to deliver this much, but the real problem will arise when he has to deal with the economy and security situation.


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

PESCO control to KPK: who's responsible for delay

Reason why PESCO control hasn't been handed over to KP govt, federal govt just did a gimmick with no seriousness at all..

*'Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to handover industrial estates to private sector'*

Chief Minister, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, Pervez Khattak said for increasing employment opportunities and promotion of industrialisation the provincial government has decided to handover industrial estates to private sector. Presiding over a meeting of the Members of Workers' Welfare Board (WWB) here in Chief Minister's Secretariat on Monday, the Chief Minister said the step would enable industrialists to make arrangements themselves for the facilities required in these estates.

He said it is better option for making industrial estates attractive for investment. Besides, Advisor to Chief Minister for Investment, Rafaqatullah Babar, Secretary Labour and Industries, Gul Zeb Khan, all members of the board attended and reviewed matters relating to bringing transparency in the matters of the board and legislation in this regard.

The Chief Minister said the task of the revival of the closed and sick industrial units is being handed over to a separate task force. The task force, he said, will review their problems and will agree the owners on the re-operationalising of their industrial units. In this connection, he directed the concerned authorities for formation of separate task forces for both small and big industries. He said the provincial government will leave no stone unturned in the promotion of industrial sector in the province and it would be provided cheap electricity from the electricity to be generated by the new power stations or other alternative energy resources.

The Chief Minister urged members of Workers Welfare Board for effective utilisation of their legal and monitoring powers to purge corruption and not only guarantee transparency in all matters including admissions in its educational and vocational institutes, recruitment of staff, tenders and contracts. But also make formal legislation in this regard.

The Chief Minister said the provincial government for purging corruption from all departments and to get them rid of commission mafia and to deliver to the masses has made comprehensive legislation and now the phase of their implementation. The people, he said, not only feeling maximum change but also acknowledging it. He said they expect the same betterment in the Federal Government controlled organisations of the Workers Welfare Board in the province.

The Chief Minister said he has grieved that despite all directives and policies, the complaints of corruption and commission are receiving from the board. He said WWB is working under the Federal Government. However, he said it is must to hear the policy of the province where it is working and in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa our policy is following rules and regulations in each and every matter and there should be no complaint of likes, dislikes, Sifarish or corruption. About salaries of the employees, he said three months' withheld salaries would be released soon as Federal Minister for Finance Ishaq Dar has made the commitment of immediate release of Rs 1 billion of the board.

Source: 'Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to handover industrial estates to private sector' | Business Recorder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

*Khyber Pakhtunkhwa chief minister directs strict enforcement of Ehtesab Act*

Chief Minister, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pervez Khattak has directed the government officials to immediately enforce the provisions of Ehtesab Act in letter and spirit while the Speaker Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly has officially been approached to constitute the legislative committee on governance and accountability.

The provincial government has also initiated steps for establishing Ehtesab Courts which would be independent and autonomous in all respect and nobody would dare influencing it. The government is also mulling the name of persons of high integrity to be nominated to the first search and scrutiny committee. Office building is being located for housing the Estesab Commission to ensure smooth start. Establishment of Ehtesab Commission is a solid step towards good governance, transparency, meritocracy and prosperity.

The Provincial Government is taking now serious steps to operationally the Ehtesab Commission at the earliest; Chief Minister after the passage of Ehtesab Act has directed the Government Officials to immediately take necessary action to operationally the provision of the Act.

The Speaker Provincial Assembly has been approached through official letter to constitute the Legislative Committee on Governance and Accountability. The Provincial Government has also initiated steps for establishing Ehtesab Courts. Similarly the Government is mulling on name of persons of high integrity to be nominated to the first search and scrutiny committee. Moreover, an official building is also being located for housing the Ehtesab Commission to ensure smooth start. The Government believes that this would prove a milestone toward good governance, transparency, meritocracy and prosperity.

Source: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa chief minister directs strict enforcement of Ehtesab Act | Business Recorder



----------------



*Tree plantations: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa governor urges people to come forward*


Governor, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Engineer Shaukatullah said that it is a joint responsibility of the government, civil society and public to protect environment in the country. He was chairing a high level meeting at Governor's House Peshawar on Tuesday. On the occasion, Forest Department, FATA gave a detail briefing to governor.

The governor also said that the ground realities with regard to depleting ratio of forests and their importance for both environmental protection and socio economic uplift demands efficient role and contribution of every segment of the society to cover each and every chunk of the barren land of FATA with greenery. Additional chief secretary FATA, Arbab Mohammad Arif, Secretary A,I and C and other relevant authorities also attended the meeting.

Highlighting the importance of the environment, the Governor said, he believes in practical field work and it is always his earnest desire to join hands with the general public to promote forestry; make tree plantation process a success story in true sense and I expect a vigorous response in this respect. He said that forests protect the upland watersheds against erosion and landslides and maintain ecological balance, production and, forest resources are extremely important for the nation due to their invaluable services, particularly sustaining water supply in the river systems of the country. Governor also issued a statement saying legal action will be taken against those found guilty of violating wildlife rules and regulations.

Tree plantations: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa governor urges people to come forward | Business Recorder

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

* تعلیمی ایمرجنسی *




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=539559329475957

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader

Thanks God, well done police !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

PA50 PTI candidate has won the haripur seat again, this time around with the margin of 5000 plus votes. last time winning margin was less than 2000 votes.

congrts. goes on to show PTI popularity has increased in KP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CrazyPaki

Devil Soul said:


> * تعلیمی ایمرجنسی *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=539559329475957


work on all the school should be as soon as LG election are done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=539622296136327


----------



## pkuser2k12

Devil Soul said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=539622296136327








yes ballet paper are available to opposition i guess ?


no they are not and pmln did a lame drama as possible


even Jahangir Tareen was *smiling* while replying to reporter


*Express news headline was that:*

*
is it rigging or a drama to malign someone*







*PMLN Ali Noor Niazi Caught Red Handed doing Rigging in NA-69 By Polls *


*PMLN at it again*


*Khushab NA-69*


*23-01-2014*


















*Jahangir Tareen's press conference on rigging in Khushab NA69 *


*Jan 23, 2014*











​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

KPK govt introducing Grievance Redressal Mechanism in Govt Departments.


----------



## Leader

*Govt land worth Rs50b retrieved: Minister*

Provincial Minister for Revenue, Sardar Ali Amin Gandapur said Tuesday the government was endeavouring to retrieve Govt's land from land mafia and strict action would be taken against land grabbers throughout the province.
Talking to APP here, the Minister said the Government was making sincere efforts to retrieve Govt. land from the land mafia and illegally occupied land worth Rs.50 billion have been retrieved in the province in last two months.
In DI Khan, he said, 25,000 kanal Govt land have been retrieved from the land mafia and action against land grabbers also continued in Charsadda and Peshawar. In the past regimes, he said, the government's land was used for personal interest.
Keeping in view the difficulties and problems being faced by the heirs of Police martyrs, the Minister said a residential colony would be setup near Zafar Colony at DI Khan. 
He said land record in six districts of KP is being computerized in order to save the time, money of applicants and bring efficiency in Revenue Department.
The computerization of the land record would transform the old Patwari system and problems of masses would be addressed in minutes instead in hours and days, Gandapur maintained.
He said land record would be computerized in four years in KP as per international standard and that directives have been issued for completion of construction work of Gomal Medical College's building within three months. 
The Minister said 5000 gas meters are being reached to DI Khan that would be distributed among the applicants on merit.

Govt land worth Rs50b retrieved: Minister

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

If you are under 17 years of age, and play cricket, come join the talent hunt drive. 

apply to join the cricket talent hunt camp online here: 

Home

KP Cricket talent hunt to begin from 28th January 2014


----------



## CrazyPaki

Cheer boys 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426775497997946880KP Govt launched ambitious energy overcoming plan, Involves Rs.12 trillion investment in KP energy sector till 2025.


----------



## CrazyPaki

*PESHAWAR: The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) government has approved an energy plan that will involve giving Rs10 billion to K-P’s oil and gas companies for energy exploration in the province.*

The approvals came during a meeting of the apex committee on energy, under the chair of K-P Chief Minister (CM) Pervez Khattak at the CM Secretariat on Friday. K-P Minister for Finance Sirajul Haq, Chief Secretary Muhammad Shahzad Arbab, Additional Chief Secretary Khalid Pervez, secretaries of finance and energy and power, among others, were present in the meeting. Khattak also approved establishment of a consultancy firm to evaluate and overview investment opportunities for alternate resources in the energy sector. This firm would also look into the potential handing-over of Peshawar Electric Supply Company (Pesco) to the province by the federal government.






“It is the provincial government’s priority to explore natural resources of the region and bring them to utilisation,” said Khattak, pointing out that previous governments had not paid attention to the energy sector which had led to the present crisis. He said the government intends on taking immediate action on energy in the province. He added they were going to initiate the process by setting up small power houses across K-P with an investment of Rs12 trillion.

The meeting was told that the apex committee on energy, headed by Khattak, would work as a policy-making institute. The newly-formed Pakhtunkhwa Energy and Development Organisation (PED) and Pakhtunkhwa Oil and Gas Company Limited (POGCL) will implement and act upon policies prepared by the committee.

Speaking on the occasion, PED Managing Director Bahadur Shah said according to the short-term plan, three hydro power projects worth Rs12 billion would be completed in three years. These projects, he said, would have a power capacity of 56 megawatts (MW).

Shah said the mid-term plan was for eight power projects worth Rs1.30 trillion, with a capacity of 626MW, to be completed in eight years. Similarly, in the long-term, PED would complete 18 power projects in the province over 10 years, costing Rs10.38 trillion, with a power production capacity of 25,760MW.

“356 localities have been earmarked for the construction of small hydropower units in the province, for which 80% of funds will be released by the K-P government while the remaining will be borne by the local population,” informed Shah. He added that a summary had been approved in this regard.

POGCL Chief Executive Officer Raziuddin said his department has a plan for production of 40,000 barrels of oil per day in 2014, 48,400 in 2016, 70,862 in 2018 and up to 1,114,125 barrels in 2020-25.

Raziuddin said their plan envisaged gas production at 380, 460, 556, 673 and 1,084 million cubic feet of gas per day in years 2014, 2016, 2018, 2020-25, respectively. He added during the same years, the company has chalked out a programme to produce 14, 30, 66, 144 and 1,007 tonnes of light petroleum gas per day.

_Published in The Express Tribune, January 25th, 2014._


Read more: Peshawar
K-P govt approves extensive energy plan – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

CrazyPaki said:


> *PESHAWAR: The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) government has approved an energy plan that will involve giving Rs10 billion to K-P’s oil and gas companies for energy exploration in the province.*
> 
> The approvals came during a meeting of the apex committee on energy, under the chair of K-P Chief Minister (CM) Pervez Khattak at the CM Secretariat on Friday. K-P Minister for Finance Sirajul Haq, Chief Secretary Muhammad Shahzad Arbab, Additional Chief Secretary Khalid Pervez, secretaries of finance and energy and power, among others, were present in the meeting. Khattak also approved establishment of a consultancy firm to evaluate and overview investment opportunities for alternate resources in the energy sector. This firm would also look into the potential handing-over of Peshawar Electric Supply Company (Pesco) to the province by the federal government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “It is the provincial government’s priority to explore natural resources of the region and bring them to utilisation,” said Khattak, pointing out that previous governments had not paid attention to the energy sector which had led to the present crisis. He said the government intends on taking immediate action on energy in the province. He added they were going to initiate the process by setting up small power houses across K-P with an investment of Rs12 trillion.
> 
> The meeting was told that the apex committee on energy, headed by Khattak, would work as a policy-making institute. The newly-formed Pakhtunkhwa Energy and Development Organisation (PED) and Pakhtunkhwa Oil and Gas Company Limited (POGCL) will implement and act upon policies prepared by the committee.
> 
> Speaking on the occasion, PED Managing Director Bahadur Shah said according to the short-term plan, three hydro power projects worth Rs12 billion would be completed in three years. These projects, he said, would have a power capacity of 56 megawatts (MW).
> 
> Shah said the mid-term plan was for eight power projects worth Rs1.30 trillion, with a capacity of 626MW, to be completed in eight years. Similarly, in the long-term, PED would complete 18 power projects in the province over 10 years, costing Rs10.38 trillion, with a power production capacity of 25,760MW.
> 
> “356 localities have been earmarked for the construction of small hydropower units in the province, for which 80% of funds will be released by the K-P government while the remaining will be borne by the local population,” informed Shah. He added that a summary had been approved in this regard.
> 
> POGCL Chief Executive Officer Raziuddin said his department has a plan for production of 40,000 barrels of oil per day in 2014, 48,400 in 2016, 70,862 in 2018 and up to 1,114,125 barrels in 2020-25.
> 
> Raziuddin said their plan envisaged gas production at 380, 460, 556, 673 and 1,084 million cubic feet of gas per day in years 2014, 2016, 2018, 2020-25, respectively. He added during the same years, the company has chalked out a programme to produce 14, 30, 66, 144 and 1,007 tonnes of light petroleum gas per day.
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, January 25th, 2014._
> 
> 
> Read more: Peshawar
> K-P govt approves extensive energy plan – The Express Tribune



KP govt should invest in food security. as KP is producing only 11% of its needs, they need to get down to utilize maximum out of cultivatable land !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

COP suspended for failing to check car for explosives !

KP Police propose two laws to PTI govt
Efforts to curb growing militancy


*The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police has proposed two laws to the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI)-led provincial government to intensify efforts for curbing growing militancy and terrorism in the province, a source said.
*


*The proposed laws will ensure that nobody is able to rent a house or stay at any hotel or in without his documents being thoroughly checked by the police and investigation agencies.* “This will also ensure that no innocent person is insulted, tortured or held during operations against terrorists,” the source said.



“Realising the gravity of the situation, Inspector General of Police *Nasir Khan Durrani has proposed the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Restriction of Rented Buildings Act and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Hotels Restriction Act,”* the source added.



*In the act pertaining to regulation of rented buildings, it has been suggested that landlords will be under legal obligation to inform the police about the particulars of their tenants. *The tenants shall be given the rented accommodation after verification of their credentials by two respected Pakistani nationals along with their computerised national identity cards (CNICs) within three days of renting their property. “Failure of the landlord to intimate the police will be a cognizable offence and the violator can be arrested under this proposed law,” said the source.



The law further provides that in case a landlord fails to pass on the information about his tenants to the police within the prescribed time, he will be liable to be charged for abetment and harbouring in case the tenant is involved in some heinous offence.



“The law pertaining to regulation of hotels provides for each hotel, inn and guest house to be registered with the police station concerned. It makes it mandatory for the hotel management to maintain computerised database of the guests and communicate it promptly to the police station concerned through fax on the arrival of each guest,” the source added.



*The law makes the hotel management responsible for verifying the credentials and CNICs of all guests from the National Database and Registration Authority (Nadra)’s verification system.*



The hotel management will be responsible for maintaining complete information, including the name, place of residence, expected duration of stay and purpose of the visit as well as checking the baggage of guests for arms and explosives and ensuring that no unauthorised and unaccounted guest stay at the hotel.



The source added that the post-incident analysis of major terrorist attacks have revealed that in most of the cases the terrorist activities were carried out by individuals coming to cities temporarily and escaping after the commission of offence. *“The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police has also proposed to have a central database for all tenants and guests staying in rented accommodations and hotels that should be updated on a daily basis,” the source said.*



The source said Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, which is the frontline province in the ongoing war against terrorism, has suffered immensely in the past 13 years.



“Since there is no system in place to check suspicious activities, the police are bound to conduct door-to-door search operations, which at times result in unnecessary inconvenience to the general public,” admitted an official.

KP Police propose two laws to PTI govt - thenews.com.pk

BRILLIANT !!!!

hope these laws are enacted as soon as possible @Spring Onion @Pukhtoon @chauvunist

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spring Onion

Leader said:


> COP suspended for failing to check car for explosives !
> 
> KP Police propose two laws to PTI govt
> Efforts to curb growing militancy
> 
> 
> *The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police has proposed two laws to the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI)-led provincial government to intensify efforts for curbing growing militancy and terrorism in the province, a source said.
> *
> 
> *The proposed laws will ensure that nobody is able to rent a house or stay at any hotel or in without his documents being thoroughly checked by the police and investigation agencies.* “This will also ensure that no innocent person is insulted, tortured or held during operations against terrorists,” the source said.
> 
> 
> “Realising the gravity of the situation, Inspector General of Police *Nasir Khan Durrani has proposed the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Restriction of Rented Buildings Act and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Hotels Restriction Act,”* the source added.
> 
> 
> *In the act pertaining to regulation of rented buildings, it has been suggested that landlords will be under legal obligation to inform the police about the particulars of their tenants. *The tenants shall be given the rented accommodation after verification of their credentials by two respected Pakistani nationals along with their computerised national identity cards (CNICs) within three days of renting their property. “Failure of the landlord to intimate the police will be a cognizable offence and the violator can be arrested under this proposed law,” said the source.
> 
> 
> The law further provides that in case a landlord fails to pass on the information about his tenants to the police within the prescribed time, he will be liable to be charged for abetment and harbouring in case the tenant is involved in some heinous offence.
> 
> 
> “The law pertaining to regulation of hotels provides for each hotel, inn and guest house to be registered with the police station concerned. It makes it mandatory for the hotel management to maintain computerised database of the guests and communicate it promptly to the police station concerned through fax on the arrival of each guest,” the source added.
> 
> 
> *The law makes the hotel management responsible for verifying the credentials and CNICs of all guests from the National Database and Registration Authority (Nadra)’s verification system.*
> 
> 
> The hotel management will be responsible for maintaining complete information, including the name, place of residence, expected duration of stay and purpose of the visit as well as checking the baggage of guests for arms and explosives and ensuring that no unauthorised and unaccounted guest stay at the hotel.
> 
> 
> The source added that the post-incident analysis of major terrorist attacks have revealed that in most of the cases the terrorist activities were carried out by individuals coming to cities temporarily and escaping after the commission of offence. *“The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police has also proposed to have a central database for all tenants and guests staying in rented accommodations and hotels that should be updated on a daily basis,” the source said.*
> 
> 
> The source said Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, which is the frontline province in the ongoing war against terrorism, has suffered immensely in the past 13 years.
> 
> 
> “Since there is no system in place to check suspicious activities, the police are bound to conduct door-to-door search operations, which at times result in unnecessary inconvenience to the general public,” admitted an official.
> 
> KP Police propose two laws to PTI govt - thenews.com.pk
> 
> BRILLIANT !!!!
> 
> hope these laws are enacted as soon as possible @Spring Onion @Pukhtoon @chauvunist





This is the best which should have been there in the past but never practically implemented.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyPaki

I have heard some news about recruiting some 23000 teachers but what about police?


----------



## Leader

CrazyPaki said:


> I have heard some news about recruiting some 23000 teachers but what about police?



the other day Nasim Durrani said to his department, if you want to do job, do it or leave police.

he is an upright man !


----------



## Leader

KP to set up small, big hydel power stations

PTI to launch ‘largest vaccination campaign’

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

‘Investing in children is investing in the future of Pakistan’

Talent from KP will help Pakistan win World Cup again: Imran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

Leader said:


> COP suspended for failing to check car for explosives !
> 
> KP Police propose two laws to PTI govt
> Efforts to curb growing militancy
> 
> 
> *The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police has proposed two laws to the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI)-led provincial government to intensify efforts for curbing growing militancy and terrorism in the province, a source said.
> *
> 
> *The proposed laws will ensure that nobody is able to rent a house or stay at any hotel or in without his documents being thoroughly checked by the police and investigation agencies.* “This will also ensure that no innocent person is insulted, tortured or held during operations against terrorists,” the source said.
> 
> 
> “Realising the gravity of the situation, Inspector General of Police *Nasir Khan Durrani has proposed the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Restriction of Rented Buildings Act and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Hotels Restriction Act,”* the source added.
> 
> 
> *In the act pertaining to regulation of rented buildings, it has been suggested that landlords will be under legal obligation to inform the police about the particulars of their tenants. *The tenants shall be given the rented accommodation after verification of their credentials by two respected Pakistani nationals along with their computerised national identity cards (CNICs) within three days of renting their property. “Failure of the landlord to intimate the police will be a cognizable offence and the violator can be arrested under this proposed law,” said the source.
> 
> 
> The law further provides that in case a landlord fails to pass on the information about his tenants to the police within the prescribed time, he will be liable to be charged for abetment and harbouring in case the tenant is involved in some heinous offence.
> 
> 
> “The law pertaining to regulation of hotels provides for each hotel, inn and guest house to be registered with the police station concerned. It makes it mandatory for the hotel management to maintain computerised database of the guests and communicate it promptly to the police station concerned through fax on the arrival of each guest,” the source added.
> 
> 
> *The law makes the hotel management responsible for verifying the credentials and CNICs of all guests from the National Database and Registration Authority (Nadra)’s verification system.*
> 
> 
> The hotel management will be responsible for maintaining complete information, including the name, place of residence, expected duration of stay and purpose of the visit as well as checking the baggage of guests for arms and explosives and ensuring that no unauthorised and unaccounted guest stay at the hotel.
> 
> 
> The source added that the post-incident analysis of major terrorist attacks have revealed that in most of the cases the terrorist activities were carried out by individuals coming to cities temporarily and escaping after the commission of offence. *“The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police has also proposed to have a central database for all tenants and guests staying in rented accommodations and hotels that should be updated on a daily basis,” the source said.*
> 
> 
> The source said Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, which is the frontline province in the ongoing war against terrorism, has suffered immensely in the past 13 years.
> 
> 
> “Since there is no system in place to check suspicious activities, the police are bound to conduct door-to-door search operations, which at times result in unnecessary inconvenience to the general public,” admitted an official.
> 
> KP Police propose two laws to PTI govt - thenews.com.pk
> 
> BRILLIANT !!!!
> 
> hope these laws are enacted as soon as possible @Spring Onion @Pukhtoon @chauvunist




that will just make life hell for all the citizens.. we r not the best of countries when it comes to doing paper work. imagine that you want to go to peshawar but before that you have to get the approval from the police and get your documents verified. makes life miserable, no? 
and what is the benefit of doing this? no one of suspicious character will be able to stay at hotels etc or rent any place without any formal authentication. sounds gud but then we have plenty of areas which are not even registered and are not documented. how is that going to be monitored? what stops an unknown terrorist from staying at his friends place? or friends' friend place?

instead of this, police should bring the records of all criminals online and have a centralized database. Maxiumum which the hotels should be required to do is to check the documentation of anyone coming against this database. 

The only place where this law can be implemented is regarding rented accommodations and businesses. 

all in all, its not a good proposition.


----------



## Leader

University of Bedforshire coming to Peshawar



ajpirzada said:


> that will just make life hell for all the citizens.. we r not the best of countries when it comes to doing paper work. imagine that you want to go to peshawar but before that you have to get the approval from the police and get your documents verified. makes life miserable, no?
> and what is the benefit of doing this? no one of suspicious character will be able to stay at hotels etc or rent any place without any formal authentication. sounds gud but then we have plenty of areas which are not even registered and are not documented. how is that going to be monitored? what stops an unknown terrorist from staying at his friends place? or friends' friend place?
> 
> instead of this, police should bring the records of all criminals online and have a centralized database. Maxiumum which the hotels should be required to do is to check the documentation of anyone coming against this database.
> 
> The only place where this law can be implemented is regarding rented accommodations and businesses.
> 
> all in all, its not a good proposition.



as far as temporary travel stay is concern, the CNIC must be submitted to the local thana by the hotel management.

and 

as far as Tenancy is concern, it should be the duty of the tenant to bring clearance certificate from the home town police station and submit the same in the police station where the rented property lies. 

the idea of bringing this law is not to harm the citizens, but to filter out suspects. what points you have raised are genuine, hence it should be debated and worked out and improved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

KP to setup 370 hydel power units in 8 districts in 6-8 months

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

the last line makes my day. #NayaKPK 

@Pukhtoon @Spring Onion @chauvunist @Jazzbot

@A.Rafay @pkuser2k12

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pukhtoon

Leader said:


> the last line makes my day. #NayaKPK
> 
> @Pukhtoon @Spring Onion @chauvunist @Jazzbot
> 
> @A.Rafay @pkuser2k12



Mr Munawar is the chair Person of my Organization SRSP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Pukhtoon said:


> Mr Munawar is the chair Person of my Organization SRSP



and mistakenly they wrote title muhtarma... haha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pukhtoon

Leader said:


> and mistakenly they wrote title muhtarma... haha



Actually no i wrote it wrong its Muhtarma not Muhtaram lol Thanks for correction me lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Pukhtoon said:


> Actually no i wrote it wrong its Muhtarma not Muhtaram lol Thanks for correction me lol



thats some hardcore name for a lady.. hehe


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151974215144527

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

no use of faces, this is naya KP, no personality worshiping from public funds !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

KP to offer Malam Jabba resort, other projects to private investors

*Rapid bus, train service from Nasirpur to Hayatabad next year*

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government would offer Malam Jabba skiing resort in Swat and around six other projects in tourism sector to the private investors.



Also, the provincial Board of Investment and Trade would be planning to showcase some hydel and other projects to investors in Dubai.



This was disclosed by vice-chairman Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Board of Investment and Trade (BOIT) Mohsin Aziz while talking to a group of reporters on Friday.



He informed that Malam Jabba resort, which was destroyed during the militancy-driven violence some years ago, had been acquired and all paperwork completed to build a five-star hotel through the private sector.



Flanked by Muhammad Ishaq, Sarwar Mohmand, and other BOIT members, Mohsin Aziz said to ensure transparency in the lease of the resort an advertisement for the purpose would appear in the media in a day or two.



He said the government had decided to offer it at reasonable lease money to attract potential private investors for the hotel project.



However, he said Pakistan Air Force (PAF) will continue to maintain and run the ski project at the resort. The BOIT has also conceived two chairlift projects to be given to private investors in Naran and Saiful Malook Lake area, Mohsin Aziz said, adding that pre-feasibility has been prepared and land is being requisitioned for the projects.



“We have also decided to offer two chairlift projects in Mushkpuri and Shogran to the private investors,” he added.



The BOIT vice-chairman said that 12 hydropower generation projects had been advertised five times in the national media, but investors didn’t show much interest.



He identified some policy and administrative lacunae scaring away the investors of these projects, Mohsin Aziz said. He added that the biggest of these hurdles was the 72-month financial close making it impossible for the investment to place first brick of any of the 12 projects before 10 years.



He said the matter was taken up with the government and financial close has now been brought down to 24 months after which some Korean, Chinese and local investors like Tabani Group have shown interest in investing in the hydel-generation sector of the province.



In the transport sector, he said the BOIT is about to finalise the plans for a shuttle train using the existing track from Nasirpur to Hayatabad in Peshawar. He added that the track has been acquired from the Pakistan Railways and would also be used for rapid bus service.



He said it would become operational next year with the cost of around Rs2 billion.



“The BOIT is working on a robust project in industrial sector for which it would approach the federal government to withdraw the moratorium on the industrial gas connection so that surplus gas produced in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa could be used for new textile and power generation protects,” he informed.

KP to offer Malam Jabba resort, other projects to private investors - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

| ePaper | DAWN.COM


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=545034122261811


----------



## Leader

KP Govt launched "Sehat Ka Insaf" Campaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

@chauvunist @AstanoshKhan @Pukhtoon


----------



## chauvunist

@W.11 ..Burn Baby Burn...While your party is busy being wrapping up people in Borie's,circulating bhatta chits and doing telephonic stage drama's,there is someone who really care about the children of Poor people...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

is this program is for whole kpk or just for Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CrazyPaki

nomi007 said:


> is this program is for whole kpk or just for Peshawar


it will start with peshawar then spread to the rest of KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

LB election to be held in March-April. late but still far better than the rest with new transparent voting system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Sehta ka insaf Program in kpk*



*Anti polio and 8 others disease prevention vaccination drive *





​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/429981913756233728




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430417968649224192




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430417331786108928

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CrazyPaki

anyone have info about where the polio team is going to work this weekend? or is it going to continue with Peshawar


----------



## Leader

@Mahmood Aslam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader

‪#‎KPGovt‬ initiated Education initiative for Karak,Lakki Marwat,Haripur,Nowshera & Dir.

DDCF invites concept proposal to identify, develop, finance and pilot innovative ideas for improving the public service delivery of primary school education in Karak,Lakki Marwat,D.I Khan,Haripur,Nowshera and Buner.

For more Information:

www.png-snfg.org







@Pukhtoon @Spring Onion @chauvunist

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader




----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Gaju khan Medical College Swabi Inaugurated By Asad Qaiser {Official}

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## CrazyPaki

*PESHAWAR: Efforts to attract international universities to the proposed Education City near Swabi seem to have proven fruitful, as four more international universities have expressed an interest in opening their campuses.*
In addition to the University of Bradford, the University of Cambridge and University of Nottingham from England, University of Pennsylvania from the United States, and Victoria University from Australia have initiated talks with the Higher Education Department (HED) regarding outposts in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P).




An HED official, requesting anonymity, told _The Express Tribune_ that a Pakistani delegation held a meeting with representatives of the institutions at the Education World Forum, an education seminar held annually in London, United Kingdom. The official said the delegation met around 40 representatives from international universities and were expecting a positive response from them. He added Chief Minister (CM) Pervez Khattak has asked for initial plans of the proposed city, which shows the government wants to complete the project as soon as possible.
“We had moved a summary, but the CM said the summary should be resent with the initial plans so the budget is also approved,” said the official.
K-P Assembly Speaker Asad Qaiser, who was also a member of the delegation, said a memorandum of understanding would also soon be signed with Queen Mary University of London.

“The British government and universities have agreed to play a vital role in developing the project,” said Qaiser. “They also showed willingness to hold a seminar in Pakistan to call international universities to open their campuses in Education City.”

The speaker shared that the government plans on inaugurating the project next year. He added the city will be directly linked with the job market, so that unemployment can be overcome simultaneously.

On December 13, 2013, around 20 universities of national and international repute showed their interest in the project. The city, being built near Jehangira, will cover 30,000 kanals of land where National University of Science and Technology, Bahria University and a few other leading universities have already agreed upon opening campuses.

_Published in The Express Tribune, February 11th, 2014._
_
Going the Oxbridge route? Education City piques top ranking universities’ curiosity – The Express Tribune_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

*Vaccination drive cuts refusal cases in Peshawar*


*PESHAWAR: The ‘Sehat Ka Insaf’ immunisation programme launched by the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has reduced the number of polio refusal cases by 49 per cent in Peshawar district, a document reveals. *

In a major development, the ‘Sehat Ka Insaf’ immunisation package, of which polio eradication is a major portion, has dramatically reduced the number of families refusing oral polio vaccine (OPV) for their children, sources said, adding that this had put a question mark on the strategies and funds used for the last 20 years by previous governments for countering polio refusals.

According to the official data sheet of ‘Sehat Ka Insaf’ anti-polio round held last Sunday, copy of which is available with Dawn, 2,865 children were not covered in Peshawar district due to refusals of parents to allow polio teams to administer OPV to their children, whereas according to the official statistics concerning polio campaign held in November last year, this number stood at 6,107.

According to the data, the maximum number of refusals was recorded in Adezai union council of Peshawar where 342 families refused polio drops, which was followed by 219 refusals in Shaheen Muslim Town, the constituency of health minister Shaukat Ali Yousufzai.

However, in November’s anti-polio campaign, Shaheen Muslim Town had recorded 345 refusals by parents, which was the maximum number of refusal cases in Peshawar district.

During the last week’s ‘Sehat Ka Insaf’ drive, the number of refusing families were recorded without conducting any catch-up activity by polio teams, which could have reduced the number of defiant families. “In the next round, this number is expected to drop further,” said sources involved in the campaign.

Officials attributed this success to repackaging of the immunisation drive. The massive visibility of the campaign along with involvement of thousands of PTI Tabdeeli Razakaars (volunteers) is making the provincial government’s vaccination programme a success.

The sources said that the involvement of community had helped in coverage of a number of refusals in areas where conventional polio campaigns had failed.

Sources said that some the health department officials appointed during the tenure of the previous government were worried about the success of the new vaccination campaign.

They said that such people might try silently to sabotage the campaign because success of the present campaign would prove that polio eradication could be achieved by utilising much smaller resources and through a single day campaigns. “This will call for the accountability of previous campaigns and governments,” they said.


Vaccination drive cuts refusal cases in Peshawar - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## koolio

I wonder if the PTI government has made any plans to restore Malam Jabba ski resort, installing new chairlifts and building a new hotel, reduce deforestation in Kaghan valley and develop scenic upper Dir valley where there is great potential for tourism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=271707712993044





*Imran Khan surprises Hamid Mir with KPK Achievements*




koolio said:


> I wonder if the PTI government has made any plans to restore Malam Jabba ski resort, installing new chairlifts and building a new hotel, reduce deforestation in Kaghan valley and develop scenic upper Dir valley where there is great potential for tourism.



Watch above video, IK hinted towards building new resorts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

World's Top-ranking Universities keen to establish Campuses in KP's Education City

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## koolio

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=271707712993044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Imran Khan surprises Hamid Mir with KPK Achievements*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch above video, IK hinted towards building new resorts.



Thanks for the update, I hope these kind of projects will be initiated soon, PTI should also consider to have a SWAT team like police force to take on rag tag criminals and stone age terrorists who are bent on creating havoc in KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

CM KPK inaugurated Khudkafalat schem loan without markup




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=275355712619827

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

I hope that PTI will demolish polio from KPK. Nice start. Best of luck insafians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007




----------



## CrazyPaki

I have some reservation about this mass transport system. They should have went for some light rail system.


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

KPK making efforts to bring about industrial revolution: Khattak

PESHAWAR - Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has said that provincial government is making serious efforts to bring about an industrial revolution by attracting maximum investors in the province. For this purpose, he said, a package of incentives is being mulled that include provision of cheap electricity to industries in the province to make local and foreign investment more attractive, privatising all industrial zones and many other policy measures.

He added that it had been decided to set-up as many as four new industrial zones at important commercial points in the province while progress has also been made in setting up oil refinery in southern districts.

He was talking to a delegation of industrialists led by the Chairman of Industrial Estate Association and Frontier Foundry Pvt Ltd. Nauman Wazir that made a call on meeting with him at CM Secretariat Peshawar and discussed with him issues related to the promotion of industrial activities, rehabilitation of the sick industrial units, overcoming the issue of energy in the province and other matters of mutual interest. Provincial Minister for Health Shaukat Yousafzai, Advisor to Chief Minister on Investment and Economic Affairs Rafaqatullah Babar, Chairman CM Complaint Cell Al-Haj Dilroz Khan and MPA Javed Naseem were also present on the occasion.

Khattak said that his government would provide all the required facilities and guarantees to those desirous to make investment in the province so that the badly affected economy of the province could be revived and maximum opportunities of employment and business could be made available to the jobless people by promoting industries, trade and commerce in the province.

He termed the technical education as vital for youth and said that the provincial government was taking effective measures to develop the system of technical education on modern scientific lines and to bring it in conformity with the requirements of local industries and contemporary needs and changes.

Nauman Wazir informed the chief minister about the plan of Frontier foundry Pvt Ltd to setup a modern steel mill at Hattar Industrial Estate and told that the first ever steel mill of the province would be setup with a total investment of Rs.7.00 billions having a produce capacity of 6,50,000 metric tons per year. “The mill besides catering to the province’s needs of steel will also provide job opportunities to about 35000 people,” he informed. He also offered to impart practical training to the students of public sector technical education institutions and other jobless youth in private sector industries.

He also offered investment from private sector to produce thermal electricity by utilizing the coal reserves of the province in line with policy of PTI govt to provide cheap electricity to the industries. Chief Minister welcomed it and asked for send a formal proposal to this effect.

On the suggestion of the delegation the Chief Minister directed to convene a joint meeting of industrialists, investors, chambers of commerce reps and high ups of concerned departments to develop partnership between the public and private sectors for the revival and promotion of industries, overcoming the energy crisis and boosting the province’s economy.


KPK making efforts to bring about industrial revolution: Khattak


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007




----------



## batmannow

nomi007 said:


>






*Explosion on Peshawar's Charsadda road kills cop, wounds another*
DAWN.COM




AIG Shafqat Malik of the Bomb Disposal Squad told Dawn.com that two kilograms of explosive material was used in the blast. — File Photo
Published 2014-02-16 07:14:46
Share
2 Comment(s)
Print
*PESHAWAR: A blast near a CNG station on Peshawar's Charsadda road on Sunday killed one policeman and injured another.

According to SP Rahim Shah, who oversees rural areas, the bomb was planted near a post of the 'Sehat Ka Insaf' programme which was set up near a graveyard.

AIG Shafqat Malik of the Bomb Disposal Squad told Dawn.com that two kilograms of explosive material was used in the blast.

Security in the district was put on a 'red alert' following the incident. Moreover the district administration had earlier also imposed a ban on pillion riding keeping in view the inititation of the third stage of the 'Sehat Ka Insaf' programme in Peshawar.

Rescue sources said that one policeman died in the incident whereas another was wounded.

The victims were shifted to Lady Reading Hospital.

The 'Sehat ka Insaf' programme has replaced the polio campaigns in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province where instead of running a polio-specific drive, the health workers now target all nine vaccine-preventable diseases, including polio, tuberculosis, tetanus, whooping cough, measles and hepatitis..

In another incident the BDS defused a bomb in Dalan area of Hangu.

The five-kilogram-bomb was planted near a police checkpost adjacent to Dalan Hospital and was defused after law enforcement agencies reached the spot upon receiving information, DSP Farid Khan of Circle area told Dawn.Com
*
_*— Zahir Shah Sherazi contributed to the reporting of this story*_


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=276888462466552

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=634125766623508


----------



## Leader

@Spring Onion @chauvunist @Pukhtoon @Pak-one @Jazzbot phir na kehna pata nahi tha...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

*Two polio workers among six kidnapped from FR Tank*
ZAHIR SHAH SHERAZI




In this Feb. 2, 2014 photo, Pakistani police officer stand guard as people who need to vaccinate their children against polio approach health workers, in Peshawar, Pakistan. —AP Photo
Published 2014-02-17 17:35:13
Share
0 Comment(s)
Print
PESHAWAR: Six men including two polio workers were kidnapped from a rural area in Frontier Region Tank, official sources told Dawn.com on Monday.

Sources said that a driver accompanying a team of polio vaccination workers and three Khasadar security personnel were also picked up by unknown people while the team was on routine duty in Peeng village in FR Tank.

Sources added that the kidnapped men included Dr Khandad and Fareed Taleem Ullah, who were working for the polio vaccination program.

No militant group has so far claimed responsibility of the kidnapping.

The incident comes a day after a policeman deployed for a vaccination campaign was killed in a bomb attack in Peshawar.

FR Tank lies on the outer boundaries of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa’s Tank district and separates it from the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) governed by tribal laws.

Pakistan is one of only three countries where the crippling polio virus remains endemic.

According to the WHO, Pakistan recorded 91 cases of polio last year, up from 58 in 2012. It warned earlier this year that Peshawar is the world’s “largest reservoir” of polio.

More than 40 health workers and police personnel providing security to teams administering anti-polio drops to children have been killed in incidents of violence in the country since December 2012, according to a tally by news agency AFP.
NAYA KPK UPDATED.?

*shot dead in Peshawar*
AFP




– File Photo
Published 2014-02-17 20:16:32
Share
0 Comment(s)
Print
PESHAWAR: A former minister of the Afghan Taliban who was in favour of peace talks with the Kabul government was gunned down in Pakistan's northwest city of Peshawar on Monday, Afghan Taliban sources said.

“Armed assailants riding on a motorbike shot Mullah Abdul Raqeeb, a former minister for refugees during the Taliban regime, killing him on the spot,” a member of the Afghan Taliban in Pakistan told AFP.

Speaking from Afghanistan, another Taliban member said Raqeeb was part of a group in Peshawar “which is in favour of making some connection with the Afghan government over possible peace talks.”

Raqeeb was coming out of a religious seminary where he had been teaching when he was attacked.

Senior Peshawar police officer Muhammad Faisal confirmed the murder.

A Taliban office in Qatar that opened last June was meant to lead to peace talks, but instead it enraged Afghan President Hamid Karzai after it was styled as an embassy for a government-in-exile.

Public efforts at reconciliation have since been frozen.

In a written statement, another former Afghan minister Aga Jan Motasim said leaders and jihadi commanders of the Afghan Taliban were being targeted in the Pakistani cities of Quetta and Peshawar.

“Mullah Abdul Raqeeb was working for a peaceful Afghanistan,” said the statement.

He praised Raqeeb, terming him a learned scholar, politician, social worker and “guardian of thousands of orphans.”

On Thursday, the Afghan government released scores of alleged Taliban fighters from Bagram prison, leading to criticism from the United States.

Some analysts say the releases could help kickstart the moribund peace talks with the Taliban, who were ousted from power in 2001.

Pakistan is seen as crucial to peace in neighbouring Afghanistan as it was a key backer of the hardline 1996-2001 Taliban regime in Kabul.

Monday's killing in Peshawar came weeks after an influential cleric close to the one-eyed spiritual leader of the Afghan Taliban was killed in Quetta.

Senior leaders of the Afghan Taliban have been repeatedly targeted and killed in Quetta and Peshawar but nobody has ever claimed responsibility.
NAYA KPK UPDATED.?


----------



## Leader




----------



## CrazyPaki

PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Oil and Gas Company Limited’s Board of Directors on Monday asked the company’s management to submit a detailed business plan for its Rs10 billion agenda.

According to the people privy to the meeting, the KPOGCL BoD asked the company management to submit a proper business plan in the next meeting, which is likely to be held in around two weeks.

“The company has an ambitious roadmap that could turn around Khyber Pakhtunkhwa’s economy if it succeeds to implement even 50 per cent of its agenda,” said Zahidullah Shinwari, president of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chamber of Commerce and Industry.Mr Shinwari, who is a member of the board, confirmed that the company’s chief executive had been required by the board to come up with a proper business plan in the next meeting.

The company bosses asked for the board’s approval for their Rs10 billion action plan and activities the KPOGCL wanted to undertake over a period of next 18 months, according to sources.

An initiative of the previous ANP-led government, the KPOGCL makes an integral part of the current PTI-led government’s economic roadmap as well in line with its strategy to achieve economic prosperity and job creation in the province.

PTI, the majority party in power in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, recently hired a private sector professional with years of work experience in the oil and gas sector as the chief executive officer of KPOGCL.

Accordingly, the company’s board of directors also underwent significant changes following the change of the provincial government.

Some of the leading industrialists belonging to varied industrial backgrounds have been appointed on the Board.

Out of the Rs10 billion development plan put forth by the company for an approval by the board, a considerable part of the funds will be utilised to buy a few rigs, used in drilling for oil and gas, and other heavy machinery to carry out its exploration activities.

However, the board’s chairman, who is the chief executive officer of a private cement factory, asked the management to provide a proper business plan at the board’s next meeting.

In this regard, Mr Shinwari said the board had appreciated the company’s roadmap.

He, however, said the company was in its initial stages as its proper structures had to be put in place, staff to be hired, powers determined, and a proper office had to be set up before it could launch its activities.

“They sound confident to attain the production levels of 500 MMCF gas and 50,000 barrels oil in the next few years,” Mr Shinwari said, adding that the company had made a good start as some of the best available professionals had been taken on its board.

However, according to circles privy to the meeting, the business plan was not the only issue that generated some intense discussion at the board’s meeting.

Rs10bn oil, gas uplift plan for Khyber Pakhtunkhwa ready - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

^^ i didnt know about this. so the investment fund are provided by the govt?


----------



## Spring Onion

Leader said:


>




botanical guardian is already there a feast to be watched.


----------



## Leader

Spring Onion said:


> botanical guardian is already there a feast to be watched.



I heard an appeal notice that botanical garden was destroyed in floods and that no proper measures have been taken to restore it as of now?


----------



## Spring Onion

Leader said:


> I heard an appeal notice that botanical garden was destroyed in floods and that no proper measures have been taken to restore it as of now?



well no its still a wonderful place for research.

but its good that arid university idea is being converted into practical thing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FunkyGen

Things are starting to look good day by day, i sincerely hope this progress continues!



nomi007 said:


>


Can i use this pic. on my face book?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

FunkyGen said:


> Things are starting to look good day by day, i sincerely hope this progress continues!
> 
> 
> Can i use this pic. on my face book?


off course bro


----------



## CrazyPaki

FunkyGen said:


> Things are starting to look good day by day, i sincerely hope this progress continues!
> 
> 
> Can i use this pic. on my face book?


things were initially slow but I think the progress is starting to pick up pace.



ajpirzada said:


> ^^ i didnt know about this. so the investment fund are provided by the govt?


correct but I think it might be a public/private joint venture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Leader

On recommendation of IG Police Nasir Durrani this law have been enacted through ordinance in KP.

@Spring Onion @chauvunist @Pukhtoon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

*KPK police arrest terrorist involved in Peshawar cinema blasts *

*13 people were martyred in these blasts *


*This is second arrest linked to this terror incident*



















​

*The alleged perpetrators of the Shama Cinema blasts had taped hand grenades to their thighs before entering the cinema, SSP Peshawar Najeebullah said on Thursday.*


*According to the SSP, one of the suspects is 15, while the other one is aged between 18 to 19 years of age.*


The suspects paid for their tickets and took up seats at the back of the main hall of the cinema. There were nearly 60 people were watching a film at the time. Half an hour into the film, the suspects took out the grenades, removed their pins, and threw them towards the people sitting in front, the SSP said.


*The police managed to apprehend one of the suspects, Hasan alias Israr, who was injured in the explosion and had been under medical treatment since the attack.*


*Hasan hails from Bara Qambar Khel in Khyber Agency and this was allegedly his first involvement in such an activity.*


*On February 11, three explosions occurred inside the Shama Cinema in Peshawar at 3:40pm killing 13 people and injuring dozens.* Security forces and the Bomb Disposal Squad (BDS) reached the scene shortly after the incident. Rescue teams reached the location and the injured were taken to Lady Reading Hospital.


After a similar attack at Picture House Cinema in Peshawar on February 3, law enforcement agencies had assessed security of cinema houses in the city and put out an advisory.




*SOURCE:*


*PAKISTAN TODAY*


Shama cinema blast: Suspects had taped grenades to their thighs | Pakistan Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Skill Development ..KPK govt Sponsors 500 students to the best institutions of the country.


----------



## CrazyPaki

pkuser2k12 said:


> *KPK police arrest terrorist involved in Peshawar cinema blasts *
> 
> *13 people were martyred in these blasts *
> 
> 
> *This is second arrest linked to this terror incident*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> *The alleged perpetrators of the Shama Cinema blasts had taped hand grenades to their thighs before entering the cinema, SSP Peshawar Najeebullah said on Thursday.*
> 
> 
> *According to the SSP, one of the suspects is 15, while the other one is aged between 18 to 19 years of age.*
> 
> 
> The suspects paid for their tickets and took up seats at the back of the main hall of the cinema. There were nearly 60 people were watching a film at the time. Half an hour into the film, the suspects took out the grenades, removed their pins, and threw them towards the people sitting in front, the SSP said.
> 
> 
> *The police managed to apprehend one of the suspects, Hasan alias Israr, who was injured in the explosion and had been under medical treatment since the attack.*
> 
> 
> *Hasan hails from Bara Qambar Khel in Khyber Agency and this was allegedly his first involvement in such an activity.*
> 
> 
> *On February 11, three explosions occurred inside the Shama Cinema in Peshawar at 3:40pm killing 13 people and injuring dozens.* Security forces and the Bomb Disposal Squad (BDS) reached the scene shortly after the incident. Rescue teams reached the location and the injured were taken to Lady Reading Hospital.
> 
> 
> After a similar attack at Picture House Cinema in Peshawar on February 3, law enforcement agencies had assessed security of cinema houses in the city and put out an advisory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOURCE:*
> 
> 
> *PAKISTAN TODAY*
> 
> 
> Shama cinema blast: Suspects had taped grenades to their thighs | Pakistan Today



with time this force will become very effective.


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

*Parents to receive invitations for vaccinating children*

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Health Department will launch a campaign from Sunday (tomorrow) to scale up awareness among parents of the significance of immunisation against nine vaccine-preventable childhood ailments.

“The campaign seeks to increase the immunisation rate from the existing 47 per cent and safeguard children against avoidable diseases,” officials said, adding that the drive would be run for three months in Peshawar every Sunday.

In the biggest-ever immunisation campaign in the province, about 12,000 ‘Sehat Razakaar’ (health volunteers) will go door to door and distribute invitation coupons among the parents, requesting them to bring their children for vaccination to their nearest centres run by the Expanded Programme on Immunisation (EPI) at government hospitals, they said.

The parents will be asked to fill up and return the coupons to the health workers and ensure to bring their less than two-year-old children for vaccination.

The officials said that the children would get free vaccination against tuberculosis, polio, diphtheria, pertusis, tetanus, hepatitis ‘B’, haemophilus influenza, pneumonia and measles.

They said that routine immunisation for child-related illnesses had suffered a great deal in the past because the health workers remained preoccupied with anti-polio campaigns and gave little attention to other ailments.

Under the ‘Sehat Ka Insaf’ programme, the government wants to scale up routine immunisation and protect children.

The officials said that many private hospitals and clinics had been selling these vaccines, but parents couldn’t afford their cost and as such let their children exposed to dangerous diseases.

For instance, private outlets have been charging Rs4,000 for pneumonia vaccination of a child, which was out of reach of the poor, they said.

The officials said that a total of 210,000 households in 80 union councils would be targeted in the campaign during which coupons would be delivered to them.

They said that the invitation cards had been designed in line with the Pakhtun culture of “Sut” (invitation) so that people felt honoured to accept them.

They said that about 50 per cent of the targeted children in the city had been without vaccination due to which many deaths had occurred in the past few years.

Measles has been claiming lives of dozens of children every month due to non-vaccination, they added.

According to the officials, these vaccines could not be taken door to door as the government required qualified technical staff to administer them to children.

Therefore, the programme has been designed to inform the people about the importance of vaccination so they could bring their children to the nearest government hospitals.

The remaining UCs will be targeted on next Sundays.

The initiative will guide and enable the parents to visit the health facilities and get their children immunised.

The campaign has already been carried out on the past two Sundays in which only polio vaccination was carried out, the officials said.

The next 10 days will witness vaccination of all childhood diseases in Peshawar after which the same programme will be extended to other districts of the province.

Parents to receive invitations for vaccinating children - DAWN.COM


----------



## CrazyPaki

If Allah wills then no matter how hard anyone tries IK will succeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=636316693071082


----------



## Leader

CrazyPaki said:


> If Allah wills then no matter how hard anyone tries IK will succeed.



InshAllah... May Allah give aqal and hidayat to these haters as well !



nomi007 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=636316693071082



no sound?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Funeral of PTI Worker Killed By JUI-F Terrorists in Bannu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

*Equal and opposite reaction?: PESCO disconnects supply to six villages in CM’s constituency*
*NOWSHERA: The power supply to six villages of PK-13, Nowshera – the constituency which elected Chief Minister Pervez Khattak – was disconnected by Peshawar Electric Supply Company (Pesco) officials on Sunday.*

According to Pesco subdivisional officer (SDO) Abbas Khan, the action was taken after villagers refused to pay their bills. “Despite multiple warnings, residents did not clear their outstanding dues, and the electricity supply was cut off to Doran, Mali Khel, Qasim Khel, Gul Dheri, Manahi and Pethao,” explained Khan.

The six villages owe the utility company a total of Rs2.5 million in unpaid bills, said Khan.

A majority of the villagers have not paid their bills since the past five years, shared the SDO. Pesco officials have been visiting the area for the last three months to convince them to pay up but to no avail.

Pesco had also sent a notification to the Nowshera police to arrest the defaulters, however, Azakhel, Akora Khattak and Nowshera Kalan police did not take any action.

“We gave them a list of 132 people, from the villages, who were stealing electricity and FIRs were lodged against them, but the police failed to arrest even a single person,” said Khan.

*Forcing PESCO’s hand?*

Pesco chief Tariq Sadozai had directed the utility’s Nowshera officials to cut off supply to villages where 60% residents refused to pay bills, stated Khan. After the order, Pesco officials visited the villages once again to convince villagers to pay up but they refused; forcing the officials to take away their electricity meters.

“Following this, the villagers installed kundas, forcing us to disconnect the supply even though a few people were paying their bills,” added Khan.

“It is not possible for us to supply electricity to just one or two houses,” he contended.

The SDO maintained the supply will remain disconnected until defaulters pay back what they owe the company.

He also claimed the police was not cooperating with Pesco in the matter which is why it has still not been resolved.

_Published in The Express Tribune, February 10th, 2014.

*The kunda connection: Dark nights for 300 homes as PESCO snips supply*
*NOWSHERA: The power supply to six villages of PK-13, Nowshera – the constituency which elected Chief Minister Pervez Khattak – was disconnected by Peshawar Electric Supply Company (Pesco) officials on Sunday.*

According to Pesco subdivisional officer (SDO) Abbas Khan, the action was taken after villagers refused to pay their bills. “Despite multiple warnings, residents did not clear their outstanding dues, and the electricity supply was cut off to Doran, Mali Khel, Qasim Khel, Gul Dheri, Manahi and Pethao,” explained Khan.

The six villages owe the utility company a total of Rs2.5 million in unpaid bills, said Khan.

A majority of the villagers have not paid their bills since the past five years, shared the SDO. Pesco officials have been visiting the area for the last three months to convince them to pay up but to no avail.

Pesco had also sent a notification to the Nowshera police to arrest the defaulters, however, Azakhel, Akora Khattak and Nowshera Kalan police did not take any action.

“We gave them a list of 132 people, from the villages, who were stealing electricity and FIRs were lodged against them, but the police failed to arrest even a single person,” said Khan.

*Forcing PESCO’s hand?*

Pesco chief Tariq Sadozai had directed the utility’s Nowshera officials to cut off supply to villages where 60% residents refused to pay bills, stated Khan. After the order, Pesco officials visited the villages once again to convince villagers to pay up but they refused; forcing the officials to take away their electricity meters.

“Following this, the villagers installed kundas, forcing us to disconnect the supply even though a few people were paying their bills,” added Khan.

“It is not possible for us to supply electricity to just one or two houses,” he contended.

The SDO maintained the supply will remain disconnected until defaulters pay back what they owe the company.

He also claimed the police was not cooperating with Pesco in the matter which is why it has still not been resolved.

Published in The Express Tribune, February 10th, 2014.

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

hasnain0099 said:


> *Equal and opposite reaction?: PESCO disconnects supply to six villages in CM’s constituency*
> *NOWSHERA: The power supply to six villages of PK-13, Nowshera – the constituency which elected Chief Minister Pervez Khattak – was disconnected by Peshawar Electric Supply Company (Pesco) officials on Sunday.*
> 
> According to Pesco subdivisional officer (SDO) Abbas Khan, the action was taken after villagers refused to pay their bills. “Despite multiple warnings, residents did not clear their outstanding dues, and the electricity supply was cut off to Doran, Mali Khel, Qasim Khel, Gul Dheri, Manahi and Pethao,” explained Khan.
> 
> The six villages owe the utility company a total of Rs2.5 million in unpaid bills, said Khan.
> 
> A majority of the villagers have not paid their bills since the past five years, shared the SDO. Pesco officials have been visiting the area for the last three months to convince them to pay up but to no avail.
> 
> Pesco had also sent a notification to the Nowshera police to arrest the defaulters, however, Azakhel, Akora Khattak and Nowshera Kalan police did not take any action.
> 
> “We gave them a list of 132 people, from the villages, who were stealing electricity and FIRs were lodged against them, but the police failed to arrest even a single person,” said Khan.
> 
> *Forcing PESCO’s hand?*
> 
> Pesco chief Tariq Sadozai had directed the utility’s Nowshera officials to cut off supply to villages where 60% residents refused to pay bills, stated Khan. After the order, Pesco officials visited the villages once again to convince villagers to pay up but they refused; forcing the officials to take away their electricity meters.
> 
> “Following this, the villagers installed kundas, forcing us to disconnect the supply even though a few people were paying their bills,” added Khan.
> 
> “It is not possible for us to supply electricity to just one or two houses,” he contended.
> 
> The SDO maintained the supply will remain disconnected until defaulters pay back what they owe the company.
> 
> He also claimed the police was not cooperating with Pesco in the matter which is why it has still not been resolved.
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, February 10th, 2014._
> 
> _*The kunda connection: Dark nights for 300 homes as PESCO snips supply*_
> _*NOWSHERA: The power supply to six villages of PK-13, Nowshera – the constituency which elected Chief Minister Pervez Khattak – was disconnected by Peshawar Electric Supply Company (Pesco) officials on Sunday.*_
> 
> _According to Pesco subdivisional officer (SDO) Abbas Khan, the action was taken after villagers refused to pay their bills. “Despite multiple warnings, residents did not clear their outstanding dues, and the electricity supply was cut off to Doran, Mali Khel, Qasim Khel, Gul Dheri, Manahi and Pethao,” explained Khan._
> 
> _The six villages owe the utility company a total of Rs2.5 million in unpaid bills, said Khan._
> 
> _A majority of the villagers have not paid their bills since the past five years, shared the SDO. Pesco officials have been visiting the area for the last three months to convince them to pay up but to no avail._
> 
> _Pesco had also sent a notification to the Nowshera police to arrest the defaulters, however, Azakhel, Akora Khattak and Nowshera Kalan police did not take any action._
> 
> _“We gave them a list of 132 people, from the villages, who were stealing electricity and FIRs were lodged against them, but the police failed to arrest even a single person,” said Khan._
> 
> _*Forcing PESCO’s hand?*_
> 
> _Pesco chief Tariq Sadozai had directed the utility’s Nowshera officials to cut off supply to villages where 60% residents refused to pay bills, stated Khan. After the order, Pesco officials visited the villages once again to convince villagers to pay up but they refused; forcing the officials to take away their electricity meters._
> 
> _“Following this, the villagers installed kundas, forcing us to disconnect the supply even though a few people were paying their bills,” added Khan._
> 
> _“It is not possible for us to supply electricity to just one or two houses,” he contended._
> 
> _The SDO maintained the supply will remain disconnected until defaulters pay back what they owe the company._
> 
> _He also claimed the police was not cooperating with Pesco in the matter which is why it has still not been resolved._
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, February 10th, 2014._




funny did pesco act in any other province 

dare Abid Sher Ali disconnect any connection in Sindh or Zardais constituency?

I think not

vengeance formula at work here Bad results await pmln punjabi pm just wait and see


----------



## SBD-3

pkuser2k12 said:


> funny did pesco act in any other province


PESCO means Peshawar Electric Supply COmpany....And there is only one Peshawar that in KPK....Bongi 1


> dare Abid Sher Ali disconnect any connection in Sindh or Zardais constituency?
> 
> I think not


Zardari has no electroal constituency since neither he is a MP nor a senator......Bongi 2



> vengeance formula at work here Bad results await pmln punjabi pm just wait and see


Well its been almost one year.....the way PTI is being led and managed, I rather think she will lose out on both Karachi and whatever she could get in Punjab.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

hasnain0099 said:


> PESCO means Peshawar Electric Supply COmpany....And there is only one Peshawar that in KPK....Bongi 1
> 
> Zardari has no electroal constituency since neither he is a MP nor a senator......Bongi 2
> 
> 
> Well its been almost one year.....the way PTI is being led and managed, I rather think she will lose out on both Karachi and whatever she could get in Punjab.......




you idiot PESCO is under federal control not in KPK government's control .............idiocy no.1

same as the company that supplies electricity to Sindh government

All Pakistan's electric supply companies lay under federal jurisdiction

by Zardari's constituency i meant Nawab Shah or BB's Sukkhar .............idiocy no.2

is kpk only where electricity theft is or is it because its vandaeta or petty gandi politics that pmln is famous for

Has PESCO cut its own chiefs electricity for "kundas"?

Did PTI want to sell all Pakistan's assets to its buddies or in a hurry to sell sugar to India and give them MFN even milinig military for stopping trade or bringing dollar to a new high or bringing costs of daily things to a new height i think not so think about sethi as 35 punctures wali tube ab nae chal sakti


----------



## SBD-3

pkuser2k12 said:


> you idiot PESCO is under federal control not in KPK government's control .............idiocy no.1
> 
> same as the company that supplies electricity to Sindh government
> 
> All Pakistan's electric supply companies lay under federal jurisdiction
> 
> by Zardari's constituency i meant Nawab Shah or BB's Sukkhar .............idiocy no.2
> 
> is kpk only where electricity theft is or is it because its vandaeta or petty gandi politics that pmln is famous for
> 
> Has PESCO cut its own chiefs electricity for "kundas"?


Bongiyan aur phir ghusa, I like that. You guys have grown really desperate 



> Did PTI want to sell all Pakistan's assets to its buddies or in a hurry to sell sugar to India and give them MFN even milinig military for stopping trade or bringing dollar to a new high or bringing costs of daily things to a new height i think not so think about sethi as 35 punctures wali tube ab nae chal sakti


More and more desperation. The way PTI has marginalized herself, I can say with certainty. Agay agay dekhiyan hota hay kaya


----------



## pkuser2k12

hasnain0099 said:


> Bongiyan aur phir ghusa, I like that. You guys have grown really desperate
> 
> 
> More and more desperation. The way PTI has marginalized herself, I can say with certainty. Agay agay dekhiyan hota hay kaya




now go to sleep pmln has taken over kpk .............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

pkuser2k12 said:


> now go to sleep pmln has taken over kpk .............


PMLN doesn't need to. Afterall, when you have friends like Munawar Hassan and Enemies like Fazlu, whatelse is needed


----------



## pkuser2k12

hasnain0099 said:


> PMLN doesn't need to. Afterall, when you have friends like Munawar Hassan and Enemies like Fazlu, whatelse is needed




both halwa khors fazal and nawaz are in federal government with huge bellies so i don't think puncture wali tube can bare there weights 

soon to burst .................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

pkuser2k12 said:


> both halwa khors fazal and nawaz are in federal government with huge bellies so i don't think punctura wali tube can bare there waits


And yet TTP finds love with Immi the dimmi ....How embarrasing it would be for both of them 
[QUeOTE]soon to burst .................[/QUOTE]
PTI has come down from action to hopes and wishes  Well like I say. Agay agay dekhiyay hota hay kaya


----------



## pkuser2k12

hasnain0099 said:


> And yet TTP finds love with Immi the dimmi ....How embarrasing it would be for both of them
> 
> PTI has come down from action to hopes and wishes  Well like I say. Agay agay dekhiyay hota hay kaya
> 
> soon to burst .................





PTI is in trouble and here pmln and ppp are so confident that they decided not to conduct Local body elections out of *"FEAR OF WINNING" *


*Trembling with confidence*


hahahahahahahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

pkuser2k12 said:


> PTI is in trouble and here pmln and ppp are so confident that they decided not to conduct Local body elections out of *"FEAR OF WINNING" *
> 
> 
> *Trembling with confidence*
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahahaha


jab hongay tab pata chal jai ga PTI ko isky popularity ka  btw PTI ny bhee to karvany thay? hogay kya?


----------



## pkuser2k12

hasnain0099 said:


> jab hongay tab pata chal jai ga PTI ko isky popularity ka  btw PTI ny bhee to karvany thay? hogay kya?




delayed for bio metric system due in April and ppp,anp,pmln and juif are crying havoc why are local body election being delayed in kpk

fear of bio metric system

even election commission is making excuses and delaying biometric process

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyPaki

pkuser2k12 said:


> delayed for bio metric system due in April and ppp,anp,pmln and juif are crying havoc why are local body election being delayed in kpk
> 
> fear of bio metric system
> 
> even election commission is making excuses and delaying biometric process


I hope pti does go ahead with the new system so these parties can shut their trap about rigging.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

pkuser2k12 said:


> delayed for bio metric system due in April and ppp,anp,pmln and juif are crying havoc why are local body election being delayed in kpk
> 
> fear of bio metric system
> 
> even election commission is making excuses and delaying biometric process


ECP thinks use of biometric system in KP not viable


*ISLAMABAD: The Election Commission of Pakistan (ECP) here on Tuesday reviewed the local bodies polls-related matters and noted that the option of using biometric system in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa during the electoral exercise might not be viable for the time being.
*


The Ministry of Interior will report back to the Election Commission within a week about the possibility of holding local bodies election in the Islamabad Capital Territory, as there are two options i.e. enactment of a new law or promulgation of an ordinance to hold the electoral exercise and one of these is to be adopted.



The forum asked the Ministry of Defence to also come up with a concrete answer in a week to the question as to under what legal framework the polls in cantonment boards are to be conducted.



Acting CEC Justice Nasirul Mulk chaired a meeting of the Election Commission, which was attended by among others, by the election commission members, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa election commissioner, additional secretary interior, chief secretary Sindh and representatives from Nadra’s IT Department.



The forum was given a briefing on the demand by Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf for the use of biometric system for voting during local bodies polls in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and a committee under KP Election Commissioner Sonu Khan Baloch was formed that would submit its report on the biometric option within two weeks.



“We look forward to the panel’s recommendations on biometric system and apparently, it appears unlikely to fulfil the PTI’s demand in the given situation,” said a senior ECP official while talking to The News here after the meeting. He pointed out that the pilot project of voting under biometric system had been a non-starter, as at times, machines to stuck up and they did not even start operation. “Just imagine, how will 50,000 such machines will perform for the entire exercise to be held in the province and for this we will need as many people who should know how to operate these machines,” he contended.



The ECP official said that bulk of the usual polling staff inducted for carrying out the electoral exercise hardly had any idea of computers what to talk of having knowledge about biometric machines and their efficient use for yielding best possible results to ensure accuracy.



About the terms of reference of the panel, he explained that it would also look into the fact as to how much time and funds would be required for the manufacturing of 50,000 machines in a stipulated period.



Moreover, how would the data entered in them and stored would be secured, being sensitive and how would it be retrieved if needed, he continued.The meeting was informed that both Sindh and Punjab would like to apply for more time from the Supreme Court, citing a number of reasons, to hold the local bodies elections. The date of polling for Sindh is January 18 while January 30 is for Punjab. But the state-owned printing presses have already informed they needed at least three weeks more to print ballot papers.

ECP thinks use of biometric system in KP not viable - thenews.com.pk

Now I wont say xxxxx-3


----------



## Leader

*A watchful eye: BISE asks institutes to install CCTV cameras*

*In a move to root out cheating in exams, the Board of Intermediate and Secondary Education (BISE) has asked select educational institutes in Hazara to install closed-circuit television (CCTV) cameras, official sources told The Express Tribune on Tuesday.*
In the initial phase, 29 private and public institutions have been asked to install CCTV cameras for the upcoming Secondary School Certificate (SSC) exams on a voluntary basis.

Following the government’s directives to prevent the use of unfair means during exams, BISE Abbottabad issued letters to ten schools of Abbottabad district, nine schools of Mansehra, eight in Haripur and one each in Kohistan and Battagram districts.

The expenditure for the installation of these cameras for the exams, commencing on March 12, will be borne by the schools themselves rather than the BISE.

BISE Abbottabad Chairman Iftikharul Mulk confirmed the development when approached for comments. He added the initiative was part of the provincial government’s step to ensure transparency in the examination process.

The chairman revealed the plan would be replicated in other schools later on, but to start with, schools that are considered to be imparting a good standard of education and have frequently produced students who have secured top positions in central exams recently were asked to install the cameras.

However, Mulk added the initiative is only on a voluntary basis, and the schools will not be compelled to follow the directives.

Around 115,000 students will appear in SSC exams across 383 examination centres in Hazara division.

A watchful eye: BISE asks institutes to install CCTV cameras – The Express Tribune


----------



## Leader

*Hospital upgradation, medical college approved for Karak*

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has approved upgradation of the district headquarters hospital to teaching hospital and construction of a medical college in the district.

This was informed by advisor to the chief minister on prisons Malik Qasim Khan Khattak while addressing a public meeting at Fateh Sheri here on Tuesday.

Mr Khattak said that 200 megawatts power grid station would be established in the district to overcome low voltage and loadshedding problems.

The lawmaker also approved upgradation of government high school, Garang Sirajkhel, to higher secondary level, and establishment of a model public school in Takht-i-Nusrati tehsil.

“Work on both the projects will be started in a week’s time to provide the higher education opportunities to students of backward areas,” he added.

Mr Khattak also announced construction of two additional rooms of government primary school, Lakarki Banda.

He said that Rs860 million had been approved for supply of drinking water from Lawagher dam to Sirajkhel, Takht-i-Nusrati, Mianki, Shnawa Guddikhel and Jehangeri areas. “An 18-inch diameter pipeline will be laid for the purpose,” he added.

He said that work on some mega projects had already begun in the district.

The lawmaker asked the people to pray for the success of the negotiations between the government and the Taliban to bring lasting peace to the country.

He said the Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf-led government had turned the police, revenue and other departments into public serving entities.

“Steps have been initiated to purge these departments of corruption,” he added.

On the occasion, several families resigned from Pakistan Muslim League-N and joined the PTI.

ROAD IN BAD SHAPE: Krappa-Gambela section of the Indus Highway has turned into death trap, which needs early reconstruction to save precious lives.

This was demanded at a joint meeting of Chountra Welfare Organisation and Karak Welfare Organisation here on Tuesday.

The participants said the bad condition of the road and sharp turns at various places had caused many a fatal accident, claiming hundreds of precious lives.

They said that the road was an important trade route between the port city of Karachi and rest of the country.

Hospital upgradation, medical college approved for Karak - DAWN.COM


----------



## Leader

*‘A tree for every house’ launched in Mansehra*

The district administration on Thursday launched ‘a tree for every house’ programme designed to control air pollution in Mansehra.

Deputy Commissioner, Mansehra Syed Zulfiqar Shah, who was the chief guest during the launching ceremony here at the New Circuit House, and Assistant Commissioner Dr Qasim Ali Khan planted saplings in presence of the district heads of all government departments.

Mr Shah said three million saplings would be planted in the district during the programme.

“We are going to plant a tree in every house with the support of almost all government department and nongovernmental organisations in the district. It will be a great step towards making Khyber Pakhtunkhwa green and pollution-free,” he said.

The deputy commissioner said government and private schools, police, basic health units and hospitals were part of the campaign to be carried out at union council and village levels.

He said it was time that every segment of society come forward to make environment pollution-free by planting saplings.

Mr Shah said the district administration would involve all local residents for the success of the tree plantation campaign.

Dr Qasim said more than 25 NGOs would be part of the plantation campaign besides taking out rallies and carrying out anti-pollution public awareness programme.

Later, a rally was taken out from the New Circuit House to create public awareness of tree plantation. People from different walks of life attended it in large numbers.

The participates, who held banners and placards with slogans in support of pollution-free environment, marched through the city.

They urged the people to help authorities protect environment.

COMMISSIONER UPSET BY POOR HEALTH FACILITIES: Hazara Commissioner Abid Ali Khan on Thursday expressed annoyance over lack of facilities and poor cleanliness at the District Headquarters Hospital in Battagram and directed the district administration to book those responsible for it.

The commissioner issued the directions during a visit to the hospital along with the officials of the district administration and police.

He met patients and asked them about health facilities and cleanliness on the premises. Mr Abid also inspected wards and lavatories and expressed annoyance at poor services and lack of cleanliness there.

‘A tree for every house’ launched in Mansehra - DAWN.COM


----------



## Jazzbot

Full News: Mother nature: Environment agency to keep eye on ‘change’ in the air – The Express Tribune


----------



## AhsanAmin

@Leader, I visited this thread after a long time and I was surprised by a lot of new work and projects of KPK government. I think this is a serious achievement for TI that they are truly and sincerely focusing on development work. I did not watch the interview with Hamid Mir but I sensed from the still picture, special expressions on Imran Khan's face that he has a sense of happiness and achievement that he is actually working and delivering something meaningful for the people of KPK and that was also my impression from your other posts.

Last time I looked at the thread my impression was that IK was talking about rigging in elections and development work was being neglected due to that but I am surprised to see a lot of new development work and related projects. I will try to give suggestions to KPK government about development work and try to explain everything and if it seems logical and fits with your KPK government's plans, you might want to look at those suggestions as you might find some angle or aspect towards your goals that would be different and interesting. And thanks again to keep us updated about KPK government's initiatives.


----------



## AhsanAmin

@Leader, I want to give several other suggestions but I read in the thread that some mining investment is coming towards KPK. I made some comments about writing a good contract with mining companies with reference to Afghanistan but it is also relevant to Pakistan. So the following post and other posts on this thread might be helpful.

Heavy Indian Investment in Afghanistan.

I will follow with suggestions on agriculture in a new post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AhsanAmin

@Leader, Before suggestions related to agriculture, I have some ideas about food security. Since KPK imports most of its food needs from other provinces, and we are aware that good timing really matters when you buy different agricultural items. When a crop of any agricultural commodity hits the market, its price is close to the seasonal low and sometimes price of various agricultural items truly crashes and plummets due to excess supply. If you have determined the food needs for your province, the peak harvest season would be the best time to make controlled buying of those commodities so it would be easier to sell them in the local KPK markets throughout the year at relatively low prices for the relatively poor population.

Some food items are perishable and they really cannot be stored in open atmosphere for long and these are the ones where some intelligent use of basic technology can help preserve them. We know a lot of popular vegetables and other food items that become extremely cheap in harvest season, and can be preserved in bulk by freezing them and can be sold at ten times the price when these food items are "out of season". In foreign countries, there are a lot of businesses related to frozen food items and vegetables and it can easily be done on a very large scale by the KPK government. We are just not used to concept of frozen vegetables and it is not in vogue in our country but I am sure that economics should easily allow it on a large scale, we just need to take possible initiative in this direction. Really the companies who do similar business have huge margins and if the government is willing to take action, a lot of these things can be sold at very cheap prices and government will still not be subsidising anything. Making an intelligent system of procurement, preservation and delivering to people can easily decrease the end cost to KPK population for most of the food items. May be KPK government should do a systematic study on such a comprehensive project and I am sure it will prove to be very viable both in terms of economics and technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AhsanAmin

@Leader, Some suggestions related to agriculture in KPK. The purpose of farming and agriculture is to make the best possible sustainable use of land. God has given KPK a very different weather and the type of land is also different from rest of the areas in our country. Due to these differences, we can grow so many different types of fruit and many unconventional agricultural commodities that can help the farmer earn many many times what is the current norm. The problem is that land holdings of people in KPK are mostly meager at best and typically the farmers are extremely poor. In most of these cases, the farmers use their land to grow conventional crops and many times live through the year depending on the food grown on their small lands. Though this helps the farmers to weather through the year without buying relatively more expensive food items from the market, this is really not the best use of their small land holdings. When deciding about the crop to grow on their land, if they had made judicious choice of fruit or other unconventional/conventional crops, they could have earned many many times more money. But again the problem is that it is impossible for those farmers who live off the food grown on their own land to break this cycle and convert to growing better choice of crops, since they would have to somehow find alternative means to support themselves through the year. And even if they had enough to survive through the year, many of them would need motivation and proper guidance towards better selection and handling of unconventional crops. I wanted to suggest that may be KPK government should make some sort of system that would encourage farmers to make the best possible use of their lands through judicious choice of conventional or unconventional crops. And if the farmers are willing to cooperate, they could be guaranteed a year's food supplies or until their crop matures, and when they would have sold the new harvest in the market, they would repay for the food support from the government. Many of our farmers are uneducated so the competent agriculture department would have to help the farmers for many years in all of the crop cycle starting from choice of crop, and including all other technical agriculture related matters. I strongly believe that if KPK farmers could make the best use of the different weather and land of the province, agriculture related income of the province could increase manifold and most of the farmers would be truly better off and, of course, pray for the new government of KPK for this agricultural uplift/revolution and greatly increased income.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

AhsanAmin said:


> @Leader, Some suggestions related to agriculture in KPK. The purpose of farming and agriculture is to make the best possible sustainable use of land. God has given KPK a very different weather and the type of land is also different from rest of the areas in our country. Due to these differences, we can grow so many different types of fruit and many unconventional agricultural commodities that can help the farmer earn many many times what is the current norm. The problem is that land holdings of people in KPK are mostly meager at best and typically the farmers are extremely poor. In most of these cases, the farmers use their land to grow conventional crops and many times live through the year depending on the food grown on their small lands. Though this helps the farmers to weather through the year without buying relatively more expensive food items from the market, this is really not the best use of their small land holdings. When deciding about the crop to grow on their land, if they had made judicious choice of fruit or other unconventional/conventional crops, they could have earned many many times more money. But again the problem is that it is impossible for those farmers who live off the food grown on their own land to break this cycle and convert to growing better choice of crops, since they would have to somehow find alternative means to support themselves through the year. And even if they had enough to survive through the year, many of them would need motivation and proper guidance towards better selection and handling of unconventional crops. I wanted to suggest that may be KPK government should make some sort of system that would encourage farmers to make the best possible use of their lands through judicious choice of conventional or unconventional crops. And if the farmers are willing to cooperate, they could be guaranteed a year's food supplies or until their crop matures, and when they would have sold the new harvest in the market, they would repay for the food support from the government. Many of our farmers are uneducated so the competent agriculture department would have to help the farmers for many years in all of the crop cycle starting from choice of crop, and including all other technical agriculture related matters. I strongly believe that if KPK farmers could make the best use of the different weather and land of the province, agriculture related income of the province could increase manifold and most of the farmers would be truly better off and, of course, pray for the new government of KPK for this agricultural uplift/revolution and greatly increased income.



Fruit gardens demand alot of investment and no less than 5 years to start return...

I believe industrial farming can uplift living standards.. but that doesnt mean exploitation of the farmers at the hand of industrialists..

also go for self-reliance on food requirement, currently KPK is only producing 11% of its food requirements... therefore, I think apart from financial assistance, these two areas can help alot in uplifting of agricultural industry.


----------



## AhsanAmin

Leader said:


> also go for self-reliance on food requirement, currently KPK is only producing 11% of its food requirements... therefore, I think apart from financial assistance, these two areas can help alot in uplifting of agricultural industry.



I might have misunderstood you but this is not about food reliance within the province. You are part of a large country and other parts of the country produce enough that you could buy. It is like using your land in the best possible way. There are certain type of food and fruit that you can only grow in KPK because of its land and special weather and those food items are generally much costly as compared to conventional crops. You have to think of it analogous to competitive advantage of countries/regions. KPK has more competitive advantage in growing special kind of food items that can actually fetch more money in the market and KPK can use part of that money to import cheaper conventional food items. This would actually help the whole country if we understand basic economics.

Unconventional crops do not have to be fruit and even if growing fruit takes longer, you can divide the land holding into smaller parts and grow fruit in one part and unconventional crops in the remaining area so you could slowly transfer from growing one type of crop to other desired food items in phases. All of this would require intelligent guidance from the people who are trained to work with the farmers and who understand how to help the farmers manage their resources including any possibility of help from the government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mazhar Basuir Khattak

a


Mani2020 said:


>


 Very soon the govt of PTI in KPK gona be knocked down!!! Stay Tuned


----------



## Jazzbot

Mazhar Basuir Khattak said:


> Very soon the govt of PTI in KPK gona be knocked down!!! Stay Tuned




You've made my day with this awesome news. Lets dance..


----------



## CrazyPaki

Mazhar Basuir Khattak said:


> a
> Very soon the govt of PTI in KPK gona be knocked down!!! Stay Tuned


LOL its a troll fiesta.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Mazhar Basuir Khattak said:


> a
> Very soon the govt of PTI in KPK gona be knocked down!!! Stay Tuned


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalidr

Mazhar Basuir Khattak said:


> a
> Very soon the govt of PTI in KPK gona be knocked down!!! Stay Tuned



Oh God save us from such intelligent people's ..


----------



## CrazyPaki

*MANSEHRA: A request has been sent to the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa home department and senior police officials, seeking their approval for setting monetary rewards on the capture of seven militants from Mansehra, claimed the DPO on Tuesday.*

Speaking at a news conference, DPO Khurram Rasheed said since the government is committed to nabbing militants and criminals as well as ensuring peace in the province, the district police had suggested that the highest amount of bounty to be set on a militant should be Rs5 million. However, the DPO did not name any of the militants the police intend to catch.

“Head money has also been proposed on 30 hardened criminals who are on the run and are wanted by Mansehra police for a number of heinous crimes,” said Rasheed.

The DPO warned around 62 absconders to turn themselves in at the nearest police station by March 30 or their bank accounts would be frozen and property seized.

Talking about the government’s steps for putting a check on unlicenced arms in the district, DPO Rasheed asked citizens who own unlicensed weapons to deposit the arms with the police by March 1, otherwise, the police would initiate action them.

The DPO also warned unregistered businesses and NGOs operating in Mansehra to close down their offices by March 30 or police would seal them, while registered NGOs were asked to submit the details of their staff and activities shortly.

Rasheed also shared the movement of Afghan refugees would soon be restricted to their camps and those who are renting houses and buildings to Afghans would be dealt with severely.

_Published in The Express Tribune, February 26th, 2014._


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

When is the local body election going to be held?!


----------



## kugga

Bilal. said:


> When is the local body election going to be held?!




I have the same question when the dates are going to be announced?





Sent from my RM-825_im_mea3_287 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyPaki

kugga said:


> I have the same question when the dates are going to be announced?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my RM-825_im_mea3_287 using Tapatalk


Because of the delay caused by ANP and the implementation of thumb verification, it had to be moved to sometime around April.


----------



## Leader

@Aeronaut why the thread is being removed from sticky ?



AhsanAmin said:


> I might have misunderstood you but this is not about food reliance within the province. You are part of a large country and other parts of the country produce enough that you could buy. It is like using your land in the best possible way. There are certain type of food and fruit that you can only grow in KPK because of its land and special weather and those food items are generally much costly as compared to conventional crops. You have to think of it analogous to competitive advantage of countries/regions. KPK has more competitive advantage in growing special kind of food items that can actually fetch more money in the market and KPK can use part of that money to import cheaper conventional food items. This would actually help the whole country if we understand basic economics.
> 
> Unconventional crops do not have to be fruit and even if growing fruit takes longer, you can divide the land holding into smaller parts and grow fruit in one part and unconventional crops in the remaining area so you could slowly transfer from growing one type of crop to other desired food items in phases. All of this would require intelligent guidance from the people who are trained to work with the farmers and who understand how to help the farmers manage their resources including any possibility of help from the government.



food reliance is very important. I agree with what you are saying, but self-reliance is a step forward.


----------



## AhsanAmin

Leader said:


> food reliance is very important. I agree with what you are saying, but self-reliance is a step forward.



If I can stretch my argument to extreme in order to explain the gist of it, and ask if you could grow gold in your fields and you are bent on growing wheat for food-reliance, you will not be called intelligent.


----------



## Leader

AhsanAmin said:


> If I can stretch my argument to extreme in order to explain the gist of it, and ask if you could grow gold in your fields and you are bent on growing wheat for food-reliance, you will not be called intelligent.



Im not saying that what you say is wrong. but diversifying is better. Not all farms will make the shift cause it would take years to grow fruit trees, its a late returning investment..



AhsanAmin said:


> If I can stretch my argument to extreme in order to explain the gist of it, and ask if you could grow gold in your fields and you are bent on growing wheat for food-reliance, you will not be called intelligent.



Im not saying that what you say is wrong. but diversifying is better. Not all farms will make the shift cause it would take years to grow fruit trees, its a late returning investment..


----------



## Leader

*KP divided into 3,493 councils as delimitation completes*
*Elections to be held by the end of the April.*

*KP divided into 3,493 councils as delimitation completes - DAWN.COM*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Wildlife involve students in tree plantation make Khyber Pakhtunkhwa green
*

Wildlife involve students in tree plantation make Khyber Pakhtunkhwa green | Pakistan Education News | CAP SSC HSSC BISE Date sheet result exams
*Wildlife involve students in tree plantation make Khyber Pakhtunkhwa green*

Wildlife involve students in tree plantation make Khyber Pakhtunkhwa green | Pakistan Education News | CAP SSC HSSC BISE Date sheet result exams

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

*Youth programmes: Tourism ministry announces ADP plans*

Festival called ‘Jashan-Nawjawan’ and the Spring Youth Olympics is also planned. PHOTO: AFP

*The Ministry of Tourism on Thursday announced some of its upcoming projects lined up in the ministry’s Annual Development Programme for 2013-14.*

In a news conference, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Minister for Tourism Mehmood Khan revealed the ministry will launch a Rs20 million project by the name of ‘Youth Promotional Activities in the Province’.

This will include arranging student tours to heritage sites, leadership conferences, student exchange programmes, hiking and camping tours, a festival called ‘Jashan-Nawjawan’ and the Spring Youth Olympics.

The conference was also attended by Tourism Corporation K-P Managing Director Mushtaq Ahmed Khan, Secretary Sports Ahmad Hassan, Deputy Secretary Muhammad Ali Shah and additional secretary sports.

The minister said this was a good opportunity for the youth to showcase their skills while such initiatives will also serve to spread peace in the region. He added that invitation letters have been issued to all public and private schools.

Youth programmes: Tourism ministry announces ADP plans – The Express Tribune








Peshawar !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

The Peshawar High Court has introduced E-Citizens Grievance Redressal System

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

*Police plan model traffic corridor in Peshawar*

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police have decided to establish a seven-kilometre long model traffic corridor in Peshawar to ease pressure on roads and ensure smooth flow of traffic.

KP Inspector General of Police Nasir Khan Durrani said this while speaking at the first meeting of police working group here on Thursday. Ex-additional chief secretary home Faiz Ahmad Khan Toru presided over the meeting, which was attended by members of the group and senior police officers, according to a press release.

The IGP said that the planned corridor in Peshawar would be replicated in other parts of Peshawar district after its success. He said that police needed proper traffic engineering unit and suggested that the working group ought to give its inputs to the government for purchase of equipment for effective intelligence system.

The participants said that the government had constituted the working group to introduce reforms in the KP police.

The IGP briefed the members about the present challenges and initiatives being taken by the police department to handle the wave of terrorism and law and order situation.

The participants were briefed about the establishment of counter terrorism department (CTD), traffic management system, forensic science laboratory, community policing and police order 2002. The IGP sought the input of the working group for expediting work on the establishment of CTD headquarters.

The participants were informed that a school of investigation and school of intelligence are being opened in Peshawar and Abbottabad, respectively, to improve the system.

Likewise, the IGP said the police also intended to have regional training school in each of the regional headquarters of the province. The participants were told that five years crime record of the province was being digitalised, while recruitment of junior clerks and constables will be done through National Testing Service or Educational Testing and Evaluation Agency (ETEA) and promotion examinations through ETEA.

Mr Toru commended the initiatives of the force. On this occasion, core groups were formed to interact with the working group to formulate its recommendations for improving working conditions at police stations, implementing the police order 2002, etc. The group also decided to hold weekly meeting on regular basis.

Police plan model traffic corridor in Peshawar - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

KP to establish Air, Technical universities in Nowshera

KP increases flour mills daily wheat quota to 35,000 tons

The Department of Food, KPK has phase-wisely increased the wheat quota of flour mills from 15000 tons per day to 35,000 tons per day while the quality of flour had also been improved to provide nutrition enriched commodity to the people. During the year 2013, the government was used to provide 15000 ton wheat to flour millers on daily basis, which after phase-wised increase has reached to 35000 ton per day. The statement further said that the prices of essential food items has registered stability and prices of vegetables, fruits, rice, pulses and meat are constantly on decline and all these products are in abundance and easily available.

The furthermore the department said it has also strengthened the monitoring of essential household items and their prices are under strict vigilance. Anyone found involved in profiteering or hoarding are being given punishments accordingly.

It said the employees of the Department of Food are carrying checking of each and every market on daily basis and on according to explained policy of the provincial government the employees instead of sitting in their offices have been directed for visiting bazaars and markets of their respective districts.

KP increases flour mills daily wheat quota to 35,000 tons

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

KPK police develop action plan to improve women strength in force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CrazyPaki

Leader said:


> KPK police develop action plan to improve women strength in force


I heard a while back the IG wanted to enroll IDP's into the force?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

CrazyPaki said:


> I heard a while back the IG wanted to enroll IDP's into the force?



What?


----------



## ajpirzada

Leader said:


> *KP divided into 3,493 councils as delimitation completes*
> *Elections to be held by the end of the April.*
> 
> *KP divided into 3,493 councils as delimitation completes - DAWN.COM*



best news i have read in day on KPK. so the govt is not sleeping regarding local bodies. happy to see them busy with the delimitation without creating any mess

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

ajpirzada said:


> best news i have read in day on KPK. so the govt is not sleeping regarding local bodies. happy to see them busy with the delimitation without creating any mess



Yup this was the best news to me as well.. govt to hold election in April.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*KP govt to privatise tourism projects*

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has decided to privatise several important tourism projects, including installation and operation of chairlift and construction and operation of ski resort and three- and five-star hotels at Malam Jabba, and 2km long chairlift and five-star hotel resort on a vast land in Galiyat.

In this connection, a meeting was held here with Chief Minister Pervez Khattak in the chair, says a handout on Sunday. The meeting reviewed in detail matters relating to making all pleasant areas more attractive for tourists.

Besides others the meeting was attended by Minister for Sports and Tourists Mehmood Khan, secretary Sports and Tourism Ahmad Hassan, Senior Member Board of Revenue Waqar Ayub and other officers concerned of the departments of environment, tourism, local bodies, etc.

Mr Khattak while appreciating the performance of the Board of Investment and Trade (BoIT) desired it to assist the department of tourism in making tourist spots more attractive for tourists.

The chief minister approved the plan for leasing out of Malam Jabba ski resort, hotels and chairlift for 33 years to private sector.

He also approved construction of 10-kilometre road to Malam Jabba and directed the communications and works department for early start of work on it. The chief minister had already issued directives for starting helicopter service to important tourist spots, including Malam Jabba.

Similarly, the chief minister besides issuing directives for granting NOC for lease of forest land for two-kilometre chairlift accepted the offer of private sector in this regard and added that more incentives would also be reviewed in case of tangible results.

Mr Khattak was told that a sprawling 120 kanals site had been identified for construction of five-star hotel resort in Galiyat.

He issued immediate measures for the land acquisition. He directed for holding negotiations with the federal ministry concerned for handing over of the defunct PTDC motels to the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa govt in all tourist areas.

On this occasion, BoIT vice-chairman Mohsin Aziz appreciated the interest shown by the chief minister in promotion of tourism and said that local investors would play a key role in increasing business, tourism and employment opportunities here.

KP govt to privatise tourism projects - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

*A green thumb: Imran kick-starts plantation drive*







*ABBOTTABAD: 
Around 55,000 saplings of various species were planted by students of Hazara University’s Havelian campus on Saturday after Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) Chairman Imran Khan launched a plantation campaign in the Hazara division. He was accompanied by Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Chief Minister (CM) Pervez Khattak, PTI leader Jehangir Tareen, and PTI MPAs from Hazara Division.*

Imran and the CM separately planted saplings and kicked off the drive after a ceremony which was attended by students of the area’s schools and colleges. Speaking on the occasion, the PTI chief asked students to direct their energy towards keeping the environment clean and green. He linked the planting of trees with the prosperity and development of the province and asked students and community groups to help the PTI government make K-P a green province.

In his brief address to students and teachers, Imran made it clear that his visit to the university was to promote tree plantation and not for political point scoring.

He said the government would plant 200 million saplings during the ongoing plantation drive across the province while its target is to plant 1 billion saplings during the next five years. He asked the university administration and students to take good care of the plants as he would visit the campus again to check on their care and progress.

A green thumb: Imran kick-starts plantation drive – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyPaki

Leader said:


> What?


he wanted the provincial government to ask the federal to allow IDP's to be recruited into the force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

CrazyPaki said:


> he wanted the provincial government to ask the federal to allow IDP's to be recruited into the force.



hmm.. if he can manage, why not..


----------



## Leader

Elementry & Secondary Education Department, KP launched Complaint Redersal Cell.
Minister Atif Khan Inaugurated the system at IT Cell, of Education Department.


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

*Demands met: KPK approves service structure for doctors*


Demands met: KPK approves service structure for doctors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

KPK once again takes lead by introducing new ideas and by using technology to solve problems. CCTV cameras to be used during Examination to monitor cheating during exams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

^^they should further streamline this. Possibly use the record when considering bureaucratic promotions. any such announcement on its own will improve the efficiency of the bureaucratic system by shifting some of the power to the public in general.


----------



## Bilal.

ajpirzada said:


> ^^they should further streamline this. Possibly use the record when considering bureaucratic promotions. any such announcement on its own will improve the efficiency of the bureaucratic system by shifting some of the power to the public in general.



They need to develop KPIs and balanced scorecards that is used for performance management, individual KPI that cascade up into strategic ones... That would do real hard fact/data based determination of performance...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

Bilal. said:


> They need to develop KPIs and balanced scorecards that is used for performance management, individual KPI that cascade up into strategic ones... That would do real hard fact/data based determination of performance...



that would be ideal. technocrats in pakistan have been talking about that for a long time now but technocrats are just technocrats with no political influence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Firm offers KP govt electronic voting technology

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*Students to get free books on time this year*

The provincial government will adopt a result-oriented strategy to ensure timely provision of free textbooks to students of public sector schools, say leaders of the ruling Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf.

They told Dawn here on Thursday that free textbooks would be provided on time to all students of public sectors schools in the province.

Last year, some books were not received by the students of various classes till commencement of their annual examinations and the entire academic year had passed without new books.

Sources said that the process of dispatching books to schools from the main centre, established in Marghuz, was started. “A main distribution centre has been established in each district,” said a headmaster. He said that they received a pick-up truck full of textbooks yesterday.

Sources said that each primary, middle, high and higher secondary school had already dispatched a demand to the authorities for the books. “Each school would get books according to its strength of students,” said an official who, involved in the books supply process.

“The head of any educational institution will be dealt with iron hand and departmental action will be taken against him if he demands more books than the strength of the students,” said the official. He said that in past such incidents occurred in some schools.

The principals and headmasters of government schools said that distribution of free textbooks was aimed at encouraging poor students to get education and reducing financial burden on their parents.

Sources said that the government directed Textbook Board Peshawar to ensure supply of books of all educational institutions across the province before April 1, the commencement of new academic year.

The process of providing free textbooks to students was initiated by Mutahidda Majlis-i-Ammal government in the province and it was maintained by Awami National Party government.

Sources said that about 25 Working Folks schools in the province would also get free books. “We would receive books very soon and there is a perfect mechanism and a chain of supply in place,” said the principal of a school.

A father of five told Dawn that all his children were getting education in public sector educational institutions. “The free books and nominal admission fee have encouraged me to send them to school,” he added.

However, it was not clear that whether the Basic Education Community School, a project of the federal education ministry, would also get free books or not. “In the current year, we did not receive any book from the federal or provincial government,” said a teacher of the school.


Students to get free books on time this year - DAWN.COM



*IGP makes formal request for employing tribal youth in police*


*The provincial police chief has formally sent a letter to the chief secretary Khyber Pakhtunkhwa for accommodating tribal youth in the police force through proper channel, a source said.
*


The letter was sent to the chief secretary on January 27. Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Inspector General of Police Nasir Khan Durrani in the letter proposed to the provincial government that the people belonging to tribal area should be accommodated in police and other government jobs for building up national integration and harmony.



The letter said there was a lot of discontentment and frustration among the tribal youth for not getting due share in job opportunities.“Being close to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, most of them want to serve in this province, especially in Police Department. The tribal youth are unable to join Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police because the recruitment is done on domicile basis. Hence the tribal youth cannot be adjusted against the existing posts,” it added.


IGP makes formal request for employing tribal youth in police - thenews.com.pk


*Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to have counter terror dept: IGP*


To curb the menace of terrorism, kidnapping for ransom and extortion, a Counter Terrorism Directorate (CTD) will be instantly established in Khyber Pakhtukhwa and it will specifically deal with militancy related issues.
These views were expressed by Inspector General Police (IGP) Nasir Durani in his exclusive interview with The Frontier Post said counter terrorism directorate will comprise of three key wings including Operational, Intelligence and Arresting. Around 2,200 policemen will perform its duties in directorate and recruitment process has been started for the purpose, Durani said.
\"About the directorate, IGP said it would start operations in a period of six months and at the beginning, it will work in Peshawar and later to be extended its functions to whole KP to eliminate militancy\". A request was made to Federal as well as provincial government for purchasing technology for the directorate, he informed.
Durani claimed that the purchasing of technology for the above-mentioned directorate would be made via transparent way as the earlier arms scandal degraded the police department in KP.
To a query, Durani said the facilitators, who facilitate militants were present in the city and to get rid of prevailing uncertainty, a law passed and through which the police personnel were authorized to make verification of each rented home in city. \"If anyone found violating the law will be imprisoned for one year\" IGP explained.
Owners of hotels in metropolis of Peshawar were also directed to accommodate only those people, who have valid National Identity Card and also verify it through NADRA, he said. Everybody should play its due role to help eradicate the terrorism and uncertainty in the region, he appealed.
While acknowledging the fact that police have scarcity of sophisticated and modern weapons, he said the government had allocated enough fund to department in this regard. The police department purchased 30 snap dogs however it lacks dog\'s handlers and added they were trying their best to train their own personnel for the cause, he clarified. 
Police Intelligence system need improvement to eradicate the menace of militancy and department work on their improvement.
Police Department ready to counter terrorism \"To win this war, we need to unite and act according to the plan,\" the IG said.
Nasir Durrani appreciated the duty of Bomb Disposal Units officials and stated them national heroes who put their lives in risk for the sake to protect masses.
He said that provincial government should allow the police department to recruit policemen against those cops who were manned for the security propose of on going development projects in KP as many police personnel were performing their duties with them.
He added that he him self visited some districts whereas some of police stations, check posts and police lines were in deteriorating condition that\'s why they decided to spend police funds in that areas to make them better. 
IG KP police said militants would have to be tackled according to a tactical plan and added that certain laws would also have to be legislated in this regard.

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to have counter terror dept: IGP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152041386709527





translate @Spring Onion pretty please?


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152039155819527





Matric and Inter exams in KP will be monitored by CCTV cameras to curb cheating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Leader

*KP plans reforms for women development*
The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has planned several reforms for women development, including the revision of curriculum to check gender biases, said Dr Mehr Taj Roghani, special assistant to the chief minister on social welfare and women development, on Friday.

She was addressing a dialogue with MPAs on ‘enactment of laws for protection of women rights’ organised on the eve of the International Women’s Day by the Provincial Commission on the Status of Women and AAWAZ, a DFID-funded programme on socio-political and gender marginalisation, peace and tolerance.

The event was attended by MPAs and members of civil society in a large number.

The special assistant said the government had been paying stipends to 0.1 million girl students in the province to reduce post-primary drop out in schools.

She said a summary had been moved to the relevant authorities for appointment of the provincial ombudsperson to check sexual harassment at workplace in the province.

Dr Roghani said the government was contemplating to make amendments to the law related to sexual harassment to include universities in the definition of workplace.

“Apart from it, we will also examine other women-related laws to remove discriminatory clauses from them,” she said.

The special assistant said the mindset of the society, including both men and women had to be changed as currently, the people had been conducting pre-birth ultrasound tests on pregnant woman for ascertaining sex of the unborn child and cases were reported of conducting abortions when unborn children were found to be girls.

She said unfortunately, the people had been ignoring the teachings of Islam and had not been focusing on education of girls. 

Speaker of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly Asad Qaisar, who was the chief guest on the occasion, said there were certain discriminatory practices towards women and for changing it then needed to do legislation.

He said the government of Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf was committed towards women development and that in his capacity, as speaker of the assembly he would ensure that proper time was given to discussion on women-related issues inside the house. 

Mr Qaisar assured his all-out support to women MPAs and women rights organisations for legislation on women development. Regional head of Aurat Foundation Shabeena Ayaz said there was a long and difficult struggle of women behind the reservation of seats for them in the assemblies and these seats were not given to them in charity.

She said there were several women role models in the society who had overcome several obstacles for achieving their goals. 

Controller of examination at the University of Peshawar Shaheen Akhtar recited her Pashto poem on different aspects of life of a woman and her role in the society. A documentary on the struggle of women for achieving their rights in the country was also screened.

In a presentation, programme manager of Aurat Foundation Saima Munir highlighted several key areas where the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly needed to legislate.

She called for introduction of Muslim and non-Muslim personal laws, amendments to the Anti-Women Practices Act 2011, special law against jirgas, domestic labour, domestic violence, right to free education in line with Article 25-A of the Constitution, penalisation of non-vaccination of children by parents, rules of business for the provincial commission on the status of women and honour killings. The Aurat Foundation programme manager said currently, no law was available in the country for checking internal trafficking of women and children.


KP plans reforms for women development - DAWN.COM


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

nomi007 said:


>




must be fully independent and prescribed punishment be tough, this is what we require !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=284067068415358

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

No sight of "naya pakistan" outside Peshawar yet, PTI is disappointing.


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Leader

some little things to be proud of.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

*Thou shall not pass (by cheating): Education department to monitor matric exams via CCTVs*




Thou shall not pass (by cheating): Education department to monitor matric exams via CCTVs – The Express Tribune
*The provincial Elementary and Secondary Education department is taking strict measures to minimise cheating in the Secondary School Certificate (SSC) exams scheduled to begin on March 12 (tomorrow).*
According to an official of the education department, closed-circuit television (CCTV) cameras have been installed at all centres where the SSC/matriculation examinations will be conducted. Education boards have also been asked to monitor all examination centres via a live video link, he said.
“CCTV cameras have been installed by all eight education boards of the province, including Board of Intermediate and Secondary Education (BISE) Peshawar, BISE Mardan, BISE Abbottabad, BISE Bannu, BISE Swat, BISE Kohat, BISE Malakand and BISE DI Khan, at their respective centres,” he informed, adding that this time students will not be allowed to cheat.
The official further explained that the CCTV cameras will be connected to the internet and the members of education boards will be monitoring exam centres and keeping a close watch on the activities within the centres.
“We have adopted strict measures and will put all our efforts into preventing students from using unfair means,” he claimed. Anyone found cheating or assisting students in cheating will be dealt with in accordance with the law.
Another official of the education department said this time around staffers known for being honest will be deputed to exam centres. “Previously, education department staffers would bribe senior officers to get themselves deputed at specific centres where they can make money by allowing cheating. But this will not happen this time,” he contended.
Furthermore, lecturers, professors and media personnel will be invited to make unscheduled visits to centres so that the invigilators remain alert, he added.
“Exams are the time when hardworking students prove their mettle. This is why we are putting all our efforts into curbing cheating to give such students the chance to excel,” he added. On February 18, BISE Abbottabad asked 29 select private and public schools in the region to install CCTVs for matric exams so as to root out cheating.
_Published in The Express Tribune, March 11th, 2014._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

The Green Growth Initiative in KPK endorsed by the Swiss based Global Green Growth Platform

Billion tree tsunami campaign ( under Green Growth Initiative)


----------



## nomi007

KPK Initiates 4 Mega Projects For Peshawar Communication


KPK Peshawar mono railPESHAWAR – Speeding up efforst for a smooth communication system in the city,Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government completes feasibility of four major projects.

The projects launching of Mono-train, rapid bus service, Peshawar Beautification and Widening of existing road network.

The projects will be give a sigh of relief to the Peshawariites irked with the congested roads and growing vehicles.

Jamrud Road, as per plan envisaged, will be widened to up to three lanes from Phase III Hayatabad Intersection to Karkhano Market.

Works on laying carpeted road for Rapid Bus Service has already been commenced from Nasirpur GT Road to Karkhano Hayatabad of the provincial capital. It will take one year to be compeleted.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

Combating polio: K-P govt to pay Rs1,000 to parents of immunised newborns

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

1 more year and people should start seeing some major infrastructure changes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Malam Jabba Snow Festival opening today


----------



## Leader

Provocative speeches: K-P bans live broadcast of Chitral’s FM channel


----------



## roxen

nomi007 said:


> KPK Initiates 4 Mega Projects For Peshawar Communication
> 
> 
> KPK Peshawar mono railPESHAWAR – Speeding up efforst for a smooth communication system in the city,Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government completes feasibility of four major projects.
> 
> The projects launching of Mono-train, rapid bus service, Peshawar Beautification and Widening of existing road network.
> 
> The projects will be give a sigh of relief to the Peshawariites irked with the congested roads and growing vehicles.
> 
> Jamrud Road, as per plan envisaged, will be widened to up to three lanes from Phase III Hayatabad Intersection to Karkhano Market.
> 
> Works on laying carpeted road for Rapid Bus Service has already been commenced from Nasirpur GT Road to Karkhano Hayatabad of the provincial capital. It will take one year to be compeleted.


Seems like will be completed only on papers... till now KPK govt has not done anything on ground.. less posting some beautiful diagrams/ pictures on social media.


----------



## CrazyPaki

roxen said:


> Seems like will be completed only on papers... till now KPK govt has not done anything on ground.. less posting some beautiful diagrams/ pictures on social media.


wana troll some more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## roxen

Snow festival malamjaba

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

nomi007 said:


>


Things seem to be getting better everyday in KPK, hopefully we will see a day when there is 0 militant attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

CrazyPaki said:


> Things seem to be getting better everyday in KPK, hopefully we will see a day when there is 0 militant attacks.


imran must to deliver
last time i ask him to establish 3-4 industrial states in whole kpk in different parts
INSHAALLAH kpk will be roll model for world

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

nomi007 said:


> imran must to deliver
> last time i ask him to establish 3-4 industrial states in whole kpk in different parts
> INSHAALLAH kpk will be roll model for world



this is brilliant and practical short term solution.


----------



## Leader

Kalash tribe, Ismailis in safe hands. KP govt told SC


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## koolio

I must say KPK has got excellent initiatives and projects being planned in the right direction, although I strongly disagree with their TTP policy which in long term is not going to benefit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## roxen

Some more Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=282327885264360

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CrazyPaki

3 more weeks and Peshawer should be polio free

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al Bhatti

March 15, 2014







*UAE distributes 20,000 food baskets*

Distribution of food aid to displaced families in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province

In implementing the directives of President His Highness Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, the UAE Project to Assist Pakistan (UAE PAP) has distributed 20,000 food baskets among displaced families in Durrani and Tirah Valley camps in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province of Pakistan.

The distribution has been overseen by the project’s field team in cooperation with the Pakistani Army, local governments in the province and representatives of international organisations.

The management of the UAE PAP has indicated that the distribution of food aid comes in implementation of the directives of Shaikh Khalifa to provide humanitarian and food assistance for displaced Pakistanis in these areas to alleviate their suffering and dire conditions, especially in northwestern Pakistan, where people are suffering from the bitter cold, poor health care and food shortage while living in temporary tents.

It also revealed that UAE PAP has prepared and distributed over 1,600 tonnes of food aid among the displaced families. The food items include flour, rice, sugar, salt, lentils, cooking oil and tea weighing 80kg per family.

On their part, the beneficiaries expressed their appreciation and thanks to Shaikh Khalifa for his initiatives to provide food aid for their families. They also praised the generosity which aims to alleviate their suffering, wishing Shaikh Khalifa good health as well as peace and security for the UAE for the provision of humanitarian aid.

UAE distributes 20,000 food baskets | GulfNews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Seminar held for homeless women in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

KP NAB arrests timber ‘smuggler’

Police reforms in KPK | Page 2

Search operations: At least 40 suspects held in Pishtakhara, Regi – The Express Tribune

Unaffordable healthcare: Govt releases billions for kidney transplants, dialysis of poor patients

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CrazyPaki

Leader said:


> Seminar held for homeless women in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa
> 
> KP NAB arrests timber ‘smuggler’
> 
> Police reforms in KPK | Page 2
> 
> Search operations: At least 40 suspects held in Pishtakhara, Regi – The Express Tribune
> 
> Unaffordable healthcare: Govt releases billions for kidney transplants, dialysis of poor patients


I have seen huge improvements in the police department, hopefully the next area is the KPK economy and education. if IK can deliver in these two areas I can say its going to be smooth sailing for next election.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

Major changes likely in Khyber Pakhutnkhwa cabinet
Changes in KPK cabinet, hopefully this is fix the issue of slow delivery.


----------



## CrazyPaki

PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government will issue a 30-year operational licence to a Chinese company for executing power projects in the province.

The survey team of the company would start its work from Shoghore, Chitral soon after receiving no objection certificate (NOC), said a handout. It added that after collecting statistics of the flow of water in all four seasons of the year in the area the company would start construction of the power house from next year.

In this connection a meeting was held here on Sunday that was attended by Adviser to Chief Minister Rafaqatullah Babar and representatives of Chinese hydel power company Zhongnan Engineering Corporation and mineral company Tuny-Pak Minerals.Expressing interest in investment in hydel power and mineral sectors of the province, the Chinese companies requested for issuance of NOC.

Mr Babar appreciated the offer and said that it was a welcoming gesture that the interest of investment in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa by neighbouring friendly country Peoples’ Republic of China was increasing.

He said that Chinese companies had made investment of billions of dollars in different sectors in the province. He assured Zhongnan Engineering Corporation of issuance of NOC for establishment of hydel power station in Shoghore area of Chitral and said that company could start work from next week.

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Mr Babar said, was rich in natural resources and had huge potential in hydel power and mineral sectors. “The issuance of licences has been started to different national and international companies for exploiting these potentials,” he added.

The representatives of the company told Mr Babar that their survey team would start work soon after receiving NOC for Shoghore Chitral. After collecting statistics of the flow of water in all four seasons of the year in the area, they company would start construction of power house from next year, they added.

The electricity produced from the power station, which will be completed in one and half year, will be provided to local industrial units at subsidised rates.

Mr Babar said that under one-window operation of the provincial government, the Investment Promotion Cell would provide all necessary facilities with immediate effect to all domestic and foreign companies.

He said that for future power projects, the company would be issued a 30-year operational licence and the tariff would be fixed according to the policy evolved by the provincial government.
Chinese firm to execute power projects in KP - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

KP government expedites efforts to set up Education City


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

nomi007 said:


>


 

Big initiative ...focus on future leaders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Great work by PTI and imran Khan , in some ways it worked out best that he starts off with province and fine tunes his management at provincial level , remarkable stuff

Every page of this thread promisses a positive glimps into some real solid ground work being done in KPK province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader




----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

darkinsky said:


>




Shame on PTI govt and hats off to the resilient students and the staff and teachers !!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CrazyPaki

Leader said:


> Shame on PTI govt and hats off to the resilient students and the staff and teachers !!


haha don't worry over the next 4 years they will have a place to study as well 





So KPK will cleanse all types of arms and licenses arms will be monitored.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Imran Khan comes to bat for forests in Northwest Pakistan

Pakistan's first insulin Bank inaugurated in KPK


----------



## Leader

KPK passes food safety authority bill, tenancy bill(amended), and KP farm services bill.



CrazyPaki said:


> haha don't worry over the next 4 years they will have a place to study as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So KPK will cleanse all types of arms and licenses arms will be monitored.



the education minister is young, and he should be active enough to see the freaking conditions in far fetched schools, excuses is not what I want, I want work to be done... not just photo sessions ! 




KPK passes food safety authority bill, tenancy bill(amended), and KP farm services bill.

Introducing uniform education system in KPK, a feather in PTI’s cap
Introducing uniform education system in KPK, a feather in PTI’s cap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

Leader said:


> KPK passes food safety authority bill, tenancy bill(amended), and KP farm services bill.


I was reading about this, the opposition are full of shit, they were given 2 months to object to the bill and didn't do it. When the time came to pass the bill they were crying how they didn't get time to debate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

@AhsanAmin

Hi

news for you bro 

*Smeda to submit proposals for olive plantation in KP*



Small and Medium Enterprise Development Authority (Smeda) is going to submit proposals for inclusion of the plantation olive plants in the Green Growth Programme launched by the PTI-led provincial government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. Under the programme, the provincial government will plant one billion saplings in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. However, there is no strategy about the nature of the saplings to be planted in the province. 

To turn the programme more beneficial and result-oriented, Smeda is going to present its recommendations to the provincial government. In this connection, they provincial chief, Smeda, Javed Khattak is going to hold meeting with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Minister for Agriculture, Shahram Khan Tarakzai.

Under the plan prepared by Smeda, a total of 5 million olive plants will be distributed throughout the potential areas of Dara Adam Khel, Dir, Swat, Karak and Kohat. The utilisation of arid/ abandoned agriculture lands through the most suitable Olive farming to turned them into highly productive land.

Pakistan is facing widening gap between edible oil requirements (3 million tons-year 2010-1)1 and domestic production (0.47 million tons-year 2010-11). The rest of the requirement was met through import of edible oil ie, 2.67 million tons with a huge investment of foreign exchange.

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa can highly contribute due to its best climatic conditions for olive farming and processing and abundant human resources. The current annual production of edible oil bearing olive fruits from Dir and Swat is around 35 tons.

Presently, the province has 136,201 hectares cultivable waste land, which is situated in Karak, Kohat, Lower Dir, Upper Dir and Swat, with approximate unemployed persons of 1, 99,142 and climate of these areas is favourable for olive cultivation with proven existence of wild olives in Karak and Dara Adam Khel and farmed olive within Dir and Swat.

The plantation of indigenous plants will not only help bring positive change in environment, but will also attract investment in the establishment of indigenous industries like cooking oil and ghee manufacturing units in the province. Presently, the province is spending huge foreign exchange on the import of cooking oil and this endeavour will bring maximum cut in it.

Similarly, the plantation of indigenous plants like beery and Palosa in Kohat, Hangu and Karak would promote honey sector. Pakistan is exporting honey to different countries, particularly Middle East and other regions and earning handsome foreign exchange.
Smeda to submit proposals for olive plantation in KP | Business Recorder

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyPaki

*PESHAWAR: The government of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) will increase the number of health workers and vaccinators under the recently approved integrated PC-1 worth Rs22.89 billion, stated a press release issued by the health department on Tuesday.*

The decision was taken during the third Technical Advisory Group (TAG) meeting chaired by K-P Health Services Director General Dr Syed Abdul Waheed Shah at the health department on Monday.

The group also assured that the ‘K-P Protection of Breastfeeding and Young Child Nutrition Bill 2014’ – which was still pending with the law department for vetting – will be passed shortly.

The DG directed to form a sub-committee of TAG, which will meet with the Secretary Law Department to hear the concerns of the department and take appropriate measures to address objections, if any, so that the bill could be enacted immediately.

During the meeting, Lady Health Worker (LHW) Programme Provincial Coordinator Dr Shabina Raza presented details of the PC-1, which aims to integrate Health Service Delivery with special focus on Reproductive, Maternal, Newborn and Child Health, LHWs, Expanded Program on Immunization (EPI) and Nutrition Services.

She said with the implementation of the scheme, around 80% of the population will have access to primary healthcare services and, in the next four years, the province’s entire population will be immunised.

“We will recruit additional 3,600 LHWs, 111 lady health supervisors, 272 community midwives, 500 vaccinators and 294 technical officers at district and provincial levels,” added Shabina.

EPI Deputy Director Dr Janbaz Afridi shared the overall situation of immunisation in the province. “Measles coverage is almost insignificant and polio immunisation is our weakest area,” he said, quoting the Pakistan Demographic and Health Survey of 2012-13.

However, he went on to say that improvements have been seen after the recent campaigns. According to the 2013 survey, complete immunisation in K-P reached 54% which was 47% in the 2006-2007 report. “The provincial government is committed to strengthening routine vaccination and eradicating polio.” He added the Sehat ka Insaf campaign aims to do just that.

Nutrition and Reproductive Health Deputy Director Dr Qaisar Ali acknowledged the support of development partners, including Save the Children, for highlighting the issue of malnutrition and making it a priority on the agenda of politicians and lawmakers.

Save the Children Project Manager Dr Aisha Fatima said the programme was providing reproductive health services in five health facilities of Haripur district. “Last year, 24,644 women and children benefited from Save the Children project.”

Sharing his views, Save the Children Advocacy and Campaign Specialist Dr Irshad Danish welcomed the approval of integrated PC-1 by the provincial government. “Its implementation will help improve mother and child healthcare in the province and put K-P on track towards achieving the Millennium Development Goals,” he added.

_Published in The Express Tribune, March 19th, 2014._


----------



## Leader

Free cancer treatment started in Hayatabad medical complex, Peshawar


----------



## CrazyPaki

Leader said:


> KPK passes food safety authority bill, tenancy bill(amended), and KP farm services bill.
> 
> 
> 
> the education minister is young, and he should be active enough to see the freaking conditions in far fetched schools, excuses is not what I want, I want work to be done... not just photo sessions !
> 
> 
> KPK passes food safety authority bill, tenancy bill(amended), and KP farm services bill.
> 
> Introducing uniform education system in KPK, a feather in PTI’s cap
> Introducing uniform education system in KPK, a feather in PTI’s cap


Agreeded, I like him a lot. He seems to know what he's doing but he should be given due time since KPK is still the most difficult province to run.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

210 more police stations in KP to get Dispute Resolution Councils



CrazyPaki said:


> Agreeded, I like him a lot. He seems to know what he's doing but he should be given due time since KPK is still the most difficult province to run.



I like Atif Khan too, but zero tolerance towards not doing the job right. its been 10 month and he should have reconstructed all the schools by now...


----------



## Leader

@darkinsky پشاور: امتحان دینے والے بچوں کو کل سے امتحانی ہال فراہم کردیا جائے گا،انتظامیہ کی یقین دہانی

پشاور: لوئر دیرمیں کھلےمیدان میں امتحان دینے والے طلبہ کا مسئلہ حل ہوگیا

پشاور: 24 اسکولوں میں سے 19 اسکولوں کی تعمیر نو ہوچکی ہے،سینیر وزیر سراج الحق

@CrazyPaki it says that out of 24 destroyed schools, 19 have been reconstructed, and those who were giving exam in open, their problem has also been solved today... probably some other building is going to be used temporarily..

from geo news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

Leader said:


> 210 more police stations in KP to get Dispute Resolution Councils
> 
> 
> 
> I like Atif Khan too, but zero tolerance towards not doing the job right. its been 10 month and he should have reconstructed all the schools by now...


In Canada it would take at least 3 years to get all school fully built, knowing Pakistan it would easily take them 5 years to get all schools built and running, as of right now their first line of work should be quality education and enough teachers in the existing capacity. Then they should being by building school in areas where it needed the most and build up from there.

P.S those 2 things can work simultaneously ^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

CrazyPaki said:


> In Canada it would take at least 3 years to get all school fully built, knowing Pakistan it would easily take them 5 years to get all schools built and running, as of right now their first line of work should be quality education and enough teachers in the existing capacity. Then they should being by building school in areas where it needed the most and build up from there.
> 
> *P.S those 2 things can work simultaneously* ^



this is the right approach..


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyPaki

more development is needed


----------



## Leader

KPK: Excavation of Buddhist monastery underway

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa ready to hold LB polls, Supreme Court told

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

KPK; Training for disaster management !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AhsanAmin

Transforming Agriculture in Pakistan into a Dynamic Part of Our Economy

Transforming Agriculture in Pakistan into a Dynamic Part of Our Economy

Agriculture in Pakistan employs about half of the population of Pakistan and contributes about a quarter to our GDP. One of the major reasons behind the slow growth in agriculture are low literacy level in the villages, employing backward and inefficient techniques in agriculture, very slow modernization and very little value addition in the raw agricultural produce. The purpose of this blog is to give suggestions towards a better, coherent and organized model of agriculture as opposed to current haphazard agricultural practices.

God has given our country a very fertile land. He also gave us a great weather — temperature, winds and rainfall pattern change quite dramatically across the country and along various seasons. And as we go from one corner of our country to the other corner, the varied mix of the weather parameters changes from one extreme to the other extreme. And we also have one of the best irrigation systems in the world.

All of the above factors decide what would be the optimal set of crops, vegetables, or fruit that would give maximum returns to the farmers and landowners. And if we want to make the best of our land and our enterprising people, we must take into account the benefits of value addition and processing of the raw agricultural produce.

Since most of our farmers are uneducated, in the world of information and technology, they usually cannot make the best decision about what to grow in their lands, and mostly just copy the more successful farmers in their area. This leads to inefficient haphazard agricultural practices that are mostly suboptimal when it comes to benefit to the farmer and rest of the community.

I am trying to give ideas about more organized agriculture. To describe the gist of my suggestions in a nutshell, I will try to give the following ideas and explain them later in the article.

1. The government must actively help the farmer with expert advice throughout the crop cycle including the choice of crop that the farmer would grow on his land.

2. The government will strongly encourage value addition and processed food preferably close to rural areas where the raw crop is grown.

3. The government will try to encourage microfinance banks and agricultural banks to work closely with the farmer.

4. The government will encourage formation of cooperative companies run by people with technical and industrial talent and business acumen who would work to add value and process the raw food grown in the villages. Farmers would also have a stake in these cooperatives.

5. There will be some form of insurance that would protect farmer from extreme crop damage from the calamities of the weather. The insurance would not cover man-inflicted losses.

6. The government will ask vocational institutes to impart skills related to food processing and value addition. They will also introduce programs related to culinary skills especially for women.

7. All of the above different but related operations must build on each other and work seamlessly together.

I would also suggest that large number of teams comprising three professionals will visit the farmer and his lands every week or two weeks. The members of the team would be

a. Technical Advisor related to agriculture.
b. Financial Advisor
d. Agricultural/Microfinance bank advisor

The teams will periodically visit each farmer and discuss with him and among themselves the developments and progress related to his crops and the related financial and logistics matters.

I start by defining the role of the Technical advisor. He will inform the farmer and rest of the group regarding technical issues regarding farmer’s crop. This would include everything from choice of crop, weather and temperature, pest control, optimal watering times and other factors to achieve a good yield.

Financial Advisor will help the farmer in financial decision making at the micro level. He will also discuss with the farmer the risks and rewards related to both his decisions and vagaries of the nature/weather. He will advise the farmer how to cope with financial problems and related difficulties keeping in mind the farmer’s financial standing. He will also explain how loans or aid from the government and loans from the Microfinance bank can help him throught the crop cycle and later. Financial Advisor will give possible projections of costs of input to the agriculture cycle of the crop and will also project most probable scenarios of how much his crop would fetch in the market. He would also help the farmer on practicalities of buying inputs for his crop and when to sell his harvest.

Microfinance Advisor will discuss with rest of the group how his bank can help in different scenarios and he will also try to protect the interests of his bank and will try to counter any possibility of deception and fraud.

All of the three categories of professionals mentiond above would be rigorously trained to help the farmer and would be taught through case studies of hundreds of possible and real world scenarios.

Since the success of the farmer rests on the successful working of the group, I will state again that the group will help the farmer in his choice of the crop/fruit/vegetable considering weather, nature of the land, availability of water, farmer’s savings, and potential reward from the crop grown on his land while taking into account government’s loans and aid and microfinance bank’s loans. The group will also consider the benefits to the farmer from any possibility of value addition and food processing.

After working towards the optimal and successful harvest in a properly planned manner, the next step for the government is to work towards value addition by industrial processing and preservation of the agricultural produce. There are several traditional and some other novel ways to achieve this objective. The traditional approach would be to make jams, pickle and ketchups etc. A slightly better way that complements the first approach would be to preserve the fruit and vegetable in cans. Since canning is both expensive and environment unfriendly, we could use tetra pack like boxes and pouches with several aluminimum linings to preserve the fruit and vegetable while pasteurizing them in the industrial process of packing in the boxes/pouches. I am very confident that such aluminium lined boxes and pouches can easily be made that would preserve the freshness of processed fruit and vegetables. This approach will be cheaper than traditional canning of fruit and vegetables.

Even more novel and innovative approach to value addition would be to prepare great classis Baluchi, Pashtun, Punjabi and Sindhi meals under supervision of some of the best chefs, and package them in aluminium lined tetra pack boxes and sell them in both local and export markets. These specially prepared meals would be liked by Pakistani, Indian, Afghan, Iranian and Turkic diaspora abroad in western countries. I am very confident that this new line of business would become very successful quite soon if we could execute it with tact and competence. In Europe, there are a large number of very small family held companies that prepare high quality exotic food and this category makes significant enough part of trade within European nations. Though this would be misleading that we could come at par with those companies in a few years, we can certainly establish food brands that start to get noticed everywhere in the world and start gaining some popularity.

One could also suggest that several clusters of villages could make value addition cooperative companies with some help from the government. These cooperative companies would compete with other domestic privately held companies in the area of food processing. These cooperatives would run the industrial operations of preserving raw food and preparing processed food and later market them in national and international markets. Farmers, the farmers advisory group, industrial workers, technical staff and management would be given appropriate holding of shares in these cooperatives while some stock of shares will be floated on national stock exchanges. If the cooperatives become successsful, they could help in social uplift of the areas by building good schools, and hospitals.

I also suggest that Vocational schools would be set up to teach skills related to food processing and preservation. This kind of training is virtually non-existant in current vocational schools and if the government takes steps to promote organized and value added agriculture, this line of training must be a special priority in the vocational schools. The schools might also teach culinary skills and encourage their students to learn and experiment with local and international cuisine at some special vocational centers located in larger cities.

Another suggestions is to do some sort of crop protection insurance for the farmer against extremem damage to crops by the weather.

I would like to end this article by saying that people of Pakistan have great hope for their future and they do think that both political parties must do whatever they can to eradicate poverty and take our country towards a better future. If the current governments systematically take action for better future of Pakistan, we will indeed emerge as a successful nation and we look towards these political parties for that.

To our leaders, I quote some lyrics from a Coke Studio Song by Alamgir.

Steer it most cautiously, boatman
This boat of mine with a broken rim
The river seems endless as if there were no shore
Whether rainclouds rumble
Take us across to the other end, boatman
However loud these river ******** roar
Help me get my boat to the shore, boatman
Take us across to the other end, boatman

The Blog can be read at:Transforming Agriculture in Pakistan into a Dynamic Part of Our Economy | ahsanamin2999
For my other blogs, please see:ahsanamin2999 | Smile! You’re at the best WordPress.com site ever

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

KP Assembly adopts resolution to create Hazara province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

*Gas consumers in Punjab are unlikely to get relief in load shedding in upcoming summer as Khyber-Pakhtunkha – a gas producing province – has refused to provide its gas share to other provinces, mainly to Punjab – a move that is likely to land the provinces and the Centre into a tussle.*

The K-P has also come up with a demand to cancel moratorium on gas connection to utilise its total gas share by providing it to domestic, industrial and power sectors. It has asked the government to set up priority within the domestic sector to provide gas connections and called for optimal gas load shedding in the province.

Sources said the K-P asked the federal government to provide 100% share of gas produced by it, for its power and industrial sectors.

After the 18th amendment, the gas producing provinces have the right to first meet their requirements before giving gas to other provinces and the K-P may demand to implement this right if the federal government refuses to fulfill its demands of enhancing gas shares. Under this amendment, the provinces have 50% ownership of their gas resources.

The K-P – getting 5% (175 million cubic feet per day) out of its 9.4% share – has demanded that it should also be provided the 4.4% balance gas share for which it does not currently have a use. The province has asked for 100mmcfd allocation in 2014 to set up gas turbine power plant by 2018.

_Published in The Express Tribune, March 22nd, 2014._

_The title is "KP refuses to share gas with provinces"
while the article talks about how KPK isn't getting its due share of gas 
garbage journalism _

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

give jobs instead

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal.

We need a Taleem ka Insaf compaign to achieve 100% enrolment and a monthly wazeefa to keep enrolled children in the school. While at the same time improve quality of education.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

another bill coming 




Bilal. said:


> We need a Taleem ka Insaf compaign to achieve 100% enrolment and a monthly wazeefa to keep enrolled children in the school. While at the same time improve quality of education.



yup, and not just enrollment but presence be ensured too.. as compared to Health, education minister is a bit slow, maybe variables in Education sector are slow revolvers, but nonetheless excuses are not what we expect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

Leader said:


> another bill coming



This is excellent, the government is not only focusing ong basic health but also child nutrition which has a long term impact on general health and IQ levels.



> yup, and not just enrollment but presence be ensured too.. as compared to Health, education minister is a bit slow, maybe variables in Education sector are slow revolvers, but nonetheless excuses are not what we expect.



that's correct, that's why a monthly wazeefa is also necessary to make sure that enrolled children don't drop out, while continued teacher training programs should be put in place to increase standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

AhsanAmin said:


> Transforming Agriculture in Pakistan into a Dynamic Part of Our Economy
> 
> Transforming Agriculture in Pakistan into a Dynamic Part of Our Economy
> 
> Agriculture in Pakistan employs about half of the population of Pakistan and contributes about a quarter to our GDP. One of the major reasons behind the slow growth in agriculture are low literacy level in the villages, employing backward and inefficient techniques in agriculture, very slow modernization and very little value addition in the raw agricultural produce. The purpose of this blog is to give suggestions towards a better, coherent and organized model of agriculture as opposed to current haphazard agricultural practices.
> 
> God has given our country a very fertile land. He also gave us a great weather — temperature, winds and rainfall pattern change quite dramatically across the country and along various seasons. And as we go from one corner of our country to the other corner, the varied mix of the weather parameters changes from one extreme to the other extreme. And we also have one of the best irrigation systems in the world.
> 
> All of the above factors decide what would be the optimal set of crops, vegetables, or fruit that would give maximum returns to the farmers and landowners. And if we want to make the best of our land and our enterprising people, we must take into account the benefits of value addition and processing of the raw agricultural produce.
> 
> Since most of our farmers are uneducated, in the world of information and technology, they usually cannot make the best decision about what to grow in their lands, and mostly just copy the more successful farmers in their area. This leads to inefficient haphazard agricultural practices that are mostly suboptimal when it comes to benefit to the farmer and rest of the community.
> 
> I am trying to give ideas about more organized agriculture. To describe the gist of my suggestions in a nutshell, I will try to give the following ideas and explain them later in the article.
> 
> 1. The government must actively help the farmer with expert advice throughout the crop cycle including the choice of crop that the farmer would grow on his land.
> 
> 2. The government will strongly encourage value addition and processed food preferably close to rural areas where the raw crop is grown.
> 
> 3. The government will try to encourage microfinance banks and agricultural banks to work closely with the farmer.
> 
> 4. The government will encourage formation of cooperative companies run by people with technical and industrial talent and business acumen who would work to add value and process the raw food grown in the villages. Farmers would also have a stake in these cooperatives.
> 
> 5. There will be some form of insurance that would protect farmer from extreme crop damage from the calamities of the weather. The insurance would not cover man-inflicted losses.
> 
> 6. The government will ask vocational institutes to impart skills related to food processing and value addition. They will also introduce programs related to culinary skills especially for women.
> 
> 7. All of the above different but related operations must build on each other and work seamlessly together.
> 
> I would also suggest that large number of teams comprising three professionals will visit the farmer and his lands every week or two weeks. The members of the team would be
> 
> a. Technical Advisor related to agriculture.
> b. Financial Advisor
> d. Agricultural/Microfinance bank advisor
> 
> The teams will periodically visit each farmer and discuss with him and among themselves the developments and progress related to his crops and the related financial and logistics matters.
> 
> I start by defining the role of the Technical advisor. He will inform the farmer and rest of the group regarding technical issues regarding farmer’s crop. This would include everything from choice of crop, weather and temperature, pest control, optimal watering times and other factors to achieve a good yield.
> 
> Financial Advisor will help the farmer in financial decision making at the micro level. He will also discuss with the farmer the risks and rewards related to both his decisions and vagaries of the nature/weather. He will advise the farmer how to cope with financial problems and related difficulties keeping in mind the farmer’s financial standing. He will also explain how loans or aid from the government and loans from the Microfinance bank can help him throught the crop cycle and later. Financial Advisor will give possible projections of costs of input to the agriculture cycle of the crop and will also project most probable scenarios of how much his crop would fetch in the market. He would also help the farmer on practicalities of buying inputs for his crop and when to sell his harvest.
> 
> Microfinance Advisor will discuss with rest of the group how his bank can help in different scenarios and he will also try to protect the interests of his bank and will try to counter any possibility of deception and fraud.
> 
> All of the three categories of professionals mentiond above would be rigorously trained to help the farmer and would be taught through case studies of hundreds of possible and real world scenarios.
> 
> Since the success of the farmer rests on the successful working of the group, I will state again that the group will help the farmer in his choice of the crop/fruit/vegetable considering weather, nature of the land, availability of water, farmer’s savings, and potential reward from the crop grown on his land while taking into account government’s loans and aid and microfinance bank’s loans. The group will also consider the benefits to the farmer from any possibility of value addition and food processing.
> 
> After working towards the optimal and successful harvest in a properly planned manner, the next step for the government is to work towards value addition by industrial processing and preservation of the agricultural produce. There are several traditional and some other novel ways to achieve this objective. The traditional approach would be to make jams, pickle and ketchups etc. A slightly better way that complements the first approach would be to preserve the fruit and vegetable in cans. Since canning is both expensive and environment unfriendly, we could use tetra pack like boxes and pouches with several aluminimum linings to preserve the fruit and vegetable while pasteurizing them in the industrial process of packing in the boxes/pouches. I am very confident that such aluminium lined boxes and pouches can easily be made that would preserve the freshness of processed fruit and vegetables. This approach will be cheaper than traditional canning of fruit and vegetables.
> 
> Even more novel and innovative approach to value addition would be to prepare great classis Baluchi, Pashtun, Punjabi and Sindhi meals under supervision of some of the best chefs, and package them in aluminium lined tetra pack boxes and sell them in both local and export markets. These specially prepared meals would be liked by Pakistani, Indian, Afghan, Iranian and Turkic diaspora abroad in western countries. I am very confident that this new line of business would become very successful quite soon if we could execute it with tact and competence. In Europe, there are a large number of very small family held companies that prepare high quality exotic food and this category makes significant enough part of trade within European nations. Though this would be misleading that we could come at par with those companies in a few years, we can certainly establish food brands that start to get noticed everywhere in the world and start gaining some popularity.
> 
> One could also suggest that several clusters of villages could make value addition cooperative companies with some help from the government. These cooperative companies would compete with other domestic privately held companies in the area of food processing. These cooperatives would run the industrial operations of preserving raw food and preparing processed food and later market them in national and international markets. Farmers, the farmers advisory group, industrial workers, technical staff and management would be given appropriate holding of shares in these cooperatives while some stock of shares will be floated on national stock exchanges. If the cooperatives become successsful, they could help in social uplift of the areas by building good schools, and hospitals.
> 
> I also suggest that Vocational schools would be set up to teach skills related to food processing and preservation. This kind of training is virtually non-existant in current vocational schools and if the government takes steps to promote organized and value added agriculture, this line of training must be a special priority in the vocational schools. The schools might also teach culinary skills and encourage their students to learn and experiment with local and international cuisine at some special vocational centers located in larger cities.
> 
> Another suggestions is to do some sort of crop protection insurance for the farmer against extremem damage to crops by the weather.
> 
> I would like to end this article by saying that people of Pakistan have great hope for their future and they do think that both political parties must do whatever they can to eradicate poverty and take our country towards a better future. If the current governments systematically take action for better future of Pakistan, we will indeed emerge as a successful nation and we look towards these political parties for that.
> 
> To our leaders, I quote some lyrics from a Coke Studio Song by Alamgir.
> 
> Steer it most cautiously, boatman
> This boat of mine with a broken rim
> The river seems endless as if there were no shore
> Whether rainclouds rumble
> Take us across to the other end, boatman
> However loud these river ******** roar
> Help me get my boat to the shore, boatman
> Take us across to the other end, boatman
> 
> The Blog can be read at:Transforming Agriculture in Pakistan into a Dynamic Part of Our Economy | ahsanamin2999
> For my other blogs, please see:ahsanamin2999 | Smile! You’re at the best WordPress.com site ever



you need to share this on insaf.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## AhsanAmin

Leader said:


> you need to share this on insaf.pk



@Leader, Thank you for guiding me. I just became a member of Insaf Forum and posted my blog. They had a category for suggestions and brainstorming in their forums and I found that category a natural place for my new thread. It is awaiting moderation there.

Thanks again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

AhsanAmin said:


> @Leader, Thank you for guiding me. I just became a member of Insaf Forum and posted my blog. They had a category for suggestions and brainstorming in their forums and I found that category a natural place for my new thread. It is awaiting moderation there.
> 
> Thanks again.



no problem, anything good for Pakistan. also if you dont have a twitter account. make it and share your thought there too with different PTI leaders and workers, it will go viral and likely to be read and shared. many of my ideas got across, despite that I didnt get any credit for suggesting, but im okay, as long as its benefiting our country.. hope you would think the same..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AhsanAmin

Leader said:


> no problem, anything good for Pakistan. also if you dont have a twitter account. make it and share your thought there too with different PTI leaders and workers, it will go viral and likely to be read and shared. many of my ideas got across, despite that I didnt get any credit for suggesting, but im okay, as long as its benefiting our country.. hope you would think the same..




Thanks again @Leader. Yes, I will get a twitter account and try to tweet my blogs. In the meantime, if you like, you can tweet my blogs since you already have a good following. If you find anything interesting at ahsanamin2999 | Smile! You’re at the best WordPress.com site ever , please tweet it to friends.

Really if there is a problem and KPK or other provincial/central govt wants to find a solution and you know it, please email me at ahsanamin2999@gmail.com or discuss it at defence.pk and I might possibly suggest some unique angle. I also share your sentiment to ask for nothing in return, just good of my country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

AhsanAmin said:


> Thanks again @Leader. Yes, I will get a twitter account and try to tweet my blogs. In the meantime, if you like, you can tweet my blogs *since you already have a good following.* If you find anything interesting at ahsanamin2999 | Smile! You’re at the best WordPress.com site ever , please tweet it to friends.
> 
> Really if there is a problem and KPK or other provincial/central govt wants to find a solution and you know it, please email me at ahsanamin2999@gmail.com or discuss it at defence.pk and I might possibly suggest some unique angle. I also share your sentiment to ask for nothing in return, just good of my country.



how do you know?

Yes, brainstorming as we discuss issues.


----------



## Leader

Welcome to New Swat !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

Leader said:


> Welcome to New Swat !


we need some pictures of KPK to see how things are going there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

CrazyPaki said:


> we need some pictures of KPK to see how things are going there.



will see if I find any.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

*PESHAWAR: A fund of Rs288 million has been approved to procure two units of GSM locators along with other necessary equipment to help Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) police crackdown on extortionists and other criminals.*

Insiders said the procurement of 300 units of GSM jammers, seven bulletproof rostems (one for each zone), 25 metal detector units, 24 non-metal detector units, 16 portable low frequency jammer units, 10 explosive detector units and 100 computer liability units besides the two units of GSM locators are included in the package.

“These days a mobile phone is the primary tool for criminals like extortionists and kidnappers and it is an uphill task for the police to locate them, unlike the past when landlines were used and tracking them was easy,” shared a police official. He added the decision to buy GSM locators and hire technical staff, along with procuring other necessary equipment, was taken last year, and the government has finally approved the funds for it.

“It will prove to be a real boon, or rather a big leap, for the K-P police, who in the past, had to look towards the Federal Investigation Agency (FIA) or Intelligence Bureau (IB),” said the official. With the help of these GSM locators, police will be able to locate a mobile phone with acute accuracy in no time at all, while it took the FIA and IB at least 24 hours to locate a mobile phone, he added.

“These criminals will not be able to change their locations after making calls from their mobile phones and would be tracked within a few minutes which will discourage kidnappers and extortionists,” he stressed, saying the police are eagerly waiting to get their hands on the gadgets.

_Published in The Express Tribune, March 23rd, 2014._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyPaki

PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has sought Rs50 billion from the federal government, making a case for extra financial help to meet its security cost and police department’s needs, according to officials.

A senior finance manager told Dawn that the centre had been informed that the province needed the money to buy modern gadgetry for its police force, improve surveillance and meet security cost in the wake of militancy. “The request for the extra financial support was made at the highest level,” he said.

The provincial government has moved the federal government after, according to sources, police department sought funds from it to materialise plans vis-à-vis modernisation of the force.

“The police high-ups have got a long wish list of buying modern weapons for the force, installing closed-circuit television cameras at important public places, imparting training to the force and alike,” said another official, privy to the matter.

According to one official account, the provincial finance department received a request some months ago for providing Rs25 billion for the police establishment to materialise its plans.

Since the province didn’t have an ample fiscal space to provide the funds, said the official, the matter was taken up with the federal government.

In this respect, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak made a formal request to Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif during a meeting between the two in the last week of January this year.

“The demand for providing Rs50 billion made part of a long list of issues that the provincial chief executive raised at the meeting with Mr Sharif, underlining Khyber Pakhtunkhwa’s growing needs to improve its security apparatus,” said the finance manager.

He claimed that the request for additional funds did not draw an instant blank reaction from the premier. “He asked Federal Finance Minister Ishaq Dar to have a meeting with the provincial government and look into the matter,” said the official.

He, however, said that the finance minister had not yet responded to the request even after two months of the meeting between the prime minister and the chief minister.

Officials holding important positions, in their background interviews with Dawn, did not appear optimistic about the requested money coming from the federal government.

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has been receiving a hefty amount every year from the Federal Divisible Pool (FDP) to meet its growing security costs in line with a decision of the current National Finance Commission award.

As per the provincial government’s budget for the current fiscal, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa will receive over Rs22 billion as one per cent subvention from the FDP this year. Similarly, the province is projected to receive around Rs25 billion in the financial year 2014-15 under the same head.

“With this subvention money coming, I don’t think the centre would give another Rs50 billion amount for beefing up security,” said a knowledgeable source. There also exists a discord among different departments of the provincial government about the police’s actual requirements.

“They need money for training, that sounds a genuine need, but buying modern guns, vehicles, CCTV cameras, and other modern gadgetry is a grey area in view of the under-trial former IGP Malik Naveed episode,” said an official holding important position.

The former IGP is accused of his involvement in a multi-billion rupees corruption case that also involves a brother and brother-in-law of former chief minister Ameer Haider Khan Hoti.

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police’s annual budget registered a seven time growth during the past eight years. “Its budget has gone up from around Rs4 billion to Rs5 billion in the financial year 2004-05 to close to Rs30 billion this fiscal,” said an official.

However, the home and tribal affairs department holds a different opinion, making a case for the force to be equipped and trained well.

“Their needs have to be determined and fulfilled by analysing the growing security needs of the province in the post US-withdrawal Afghanistan,” said an official of home department. He said that after the US withdrew its majority troops from Afghanistan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa had a potential to see a surge in its Afghan refugee population. Another refugee influx from Afghanistan, according to the official, can’t be ruled out after the US forces’ departure from Afghanistan.

“A further surge in militancy and terrorism in the province stands a strong possibility in the months to come after the US forces’ departure from Afghanistan,” said the official, holding important post.
KP seeks Rs50bn from centre for security needs - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I would like to see the Green campaign , flowers and beautification project details in KPK certainly a great project and pictures of Hospitals and clinics improvements


----------



## CrazyPaki

*PESHAWAR: The provincial government has resolved to make the process of procurement for education departments more transparent so that its opponents do not get an opportunity to level allegations.*

On Monday, while addressing the inauguration of a training course on procurement of supplies arranged for officials of the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Elementary and Secondary Education Department, Minister for Education Muhammad Atif Khan said the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf-led government’s main purpose is to facilitate the people. “Until government employees are equipped with proper training, they will not be able to deliver as required,” said Khan.






The minister further said non-governmental organisations have been putting all their efforts into improving the sector because the budget of the education department is usually insufficient to meet all requirements.

“However, the education department has planned to allocate a separate budget for holding training sessions for its employees and to equip them with modern techniques,” maintained Khan. Professional training is necessary to improve the performance of government-run institutions, he added.

According to the minister, the provincial government is spending millions of rupees on teachers’ trainings and is taking initiatives for capacity building of the department’s officials. “There should be a transparent system in place to gauge the performance of trainees before and after the training concludes,” said Khan.

The training course is being held in Peshawar in collaboration with the United Kingdom’s Department for International Development and is a part of K-P Education Support Programme (KPESP).

The KPESP is a five-year programme designed to help the provincial education department realise the objectives of its education sector plans, including strengthening public financial management and procurement system.

Out of the 17,500 employees of the education department, around 250-300 have been selected for the course which will conclude at the end of May. The government also plans to conduct the training in Swat and Abbottabad.

_Published in The Express Tribune, March 25th, 2014._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=289324081222990

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader




----------



## nomi007




----------



## Leader

KPK: sensitive places security ordinance 2014


----------



## airmarshal

Imran Khan had promised local bodies within three months of taking the govt. 

What is the update on local govt. elections and biometric system PTI wanted to introduce?


----------



## CrazyPaki

airmarshal said:


> Imran Khan had promised local bodies within three months of taking the govt.
> 
> What is the update on local govt. elections and biometric system PTI wanted to introduce?


They are ready to hold elections but ECP and NADRA isn't cooperating with them about biometric system.


----------



## Leader

KPK gets 1122 rescue service !


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

airmarshal said:


> Imran Khan had promised local bodies within three months of taking the govt.
> 
> What is the update on local govt. elections and biometric system PTI wanted to introduce?



now the ball is in ECP court, PTI has told SC that KP is ready for LB elections, they even gave a tentative date 30th April.. now its upto ECP, they are creating unnecessary bureaucratic hurdles !


----------



## Leader

*KP tops in revenues collection, spending in first half of FY14*

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) province remained efficient in hold back its revenues more than double after expenditures in the first half of financial year 2013-14 (1H FY14).
According to State Bank of Pakistan (SBP)’s second quarterly report 2013-14, quoting Ministry of Finance it showed KP government’s overall revenues after spending stood at Rs 32.8 billion in the first half of 2013-14 as against Rs 11.9 billion in the corresponding period of previous financial year.
Province-wise report shows Balochistan government revenues after expenditure stood at Rs 34 billion in 1H FY14 as compared to Rs 18.5 billion registered in the same period of previous fiscal year.
The revenues of Sindh government stood at Rs 44 billion in 1H FY14 as against Rs 45.6 billion registered in the same period last financial year. Whereas revenues after expenditure maintained by Punjab government stood at Rs 53.9 billion in 1H FY14 as against Rs 66.4 billion of previous financial year.
The overall revenues stood after expenditure of four provinces stood at Rs 164.7 billion in 1H FY14 as against Rs 142.3 billion in 1H FY13, showing a growth of 15.7 percent year-on-year (YoY) bases.
The overall revenues collected by four provinces stood at Rs 800.1 billion in 1H FY14 against Rs 740.9 billion in FY13. On the other hand, the expenditure of four provinces stood at Rs 635.4 billion in 1H FY14 as compared to Rs 598.6 billion in 1H FY13.
The consolidated financial position of the provinces has been improving since the devolution of powers to collect sales tax (ST) on services. In FY12, Sindh started ST collection followed by Punjab in FY13 and KP in FY14, SBP report said.
Resultantly, the consolidated provincial surplus has grown significantly from FY12 onwards. During H1 FY14, following an increase in federal transfers and a 23.9 percent increase in tax collections, provincial surpluses posted a 15.8 percent growth over the same period last year.
Notwithstanding, this increase, the expenditure side is a bit disconcerting due to a 23.3 percent YoY decline in the development expenditures. This can improve as the year progresses and the impact of last year’s election related spending wears off.
In terms of individual performances, Punjab posted the largest growth in expenditures with Rs 295 billion, followed by Sindh with spending stood at Rs 186 billion during H1 FY14 compared to the same period last year.

KP tops in revenues collection, spending in first half of FY14


----------



## Leader

*Plan afoot to convert 30,000 hectares land into forests*

Peshawar—Chief Conservator of Forests, Hasham Ali Khan said Friday that plan was afoot to convert 30,000 hectares land in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa under forestry and vegetative cover every year under Green Growth Initiative (GGI) Programme to offset the growing effects of global warming and climatic change.

As per the KP Government 5-year “Billion Trees Tsunami” GGI programme, the KP’s forest area would be enhanced from 20 percent to 22 percent by 2018 that would entail converting 30000 hectares additional land into forest every year through massive afforestation drive, he told APP.

Likewise, enrichment plantation on 9000 hectares in deplete forests would be carried out every year.

As many as 15.597 million saplings of different species would be sown in 2700 hectares land with an assistance of national building departments, general public and farmers in Spring Plantation Campaign 2014 in KP, the Forests Chief maintained. He said spring plantation campaign was in progress across the province and a stock of 15.597 million fit plants were available to meet the set target.

Forests on 18,000 hectares would be protected from grazing of livestock with an objective to supplement natural regeneration through active participation of the local community, farmer sand general public, Hasham Khan remarked. Two billion plants would be sown in next five years under the Billion Tree Tsunami Plantation programme, he said, adding these measures would help increase forest areas from existing 20 percent to 22 percent in next five years.

He said 3.308 million saplings in Southern Circle, 7.401 million in Northern Forest Region-II Abbottabad and 4.888 million would be sown in Malakand Forest Region-III Swat. In addition to plantation over 5200 hectares outside existing forests, 2700 hectares (6671.6 acres) land would be brought under plantation cover during ongoing Spring Season whereas walnut plants would be raised on 370 hectares.

Focus is being made on plantation on canal and roads sides while plants would also been sown in graveyards in Cities to control environmental pollution.

Industrial and business community, wood based and environmentally related industries, chambers of commerce and industries, private educational institutes, religious institutions, community based organizations, civil society organizations forest owners/right holders, farmers, NGOs and general public are being encouraged in afforstration campaign to combat the challenges of environmental pollution and global warming. He asked public and farmers to sow maximum plants as they can for their better future.—APP

Plan afoot to convert 30,000 hectares land into forests

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

KPK and Imran Khan is doing something special for people in that province and a true positive movement for other provinces to follow.

Wonderful stuff, the creation of so much positive impact with the resources at hand

a) Forestation drive
b) Flower and plant setup drive in cities
c) Cleanup of mountains and tourist areas or national parks

All wonderful initiative good to see such stuff happening


----------



## roxen

PTI is just making money.... increasing there own pays shame on these corrupt ministers..


----------



## ajpirzada

Leader said:


> *KP tops in revenues collection, spending in first half of FY14*
> 
> Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) province remained efficient in hold back its revenues more than double after expenditures in the first half of financial year 2013-14 (1H FY14).
> According to State Bank of Pakistan (SBP)’s second quarterly report 2013-14, quoting Ministry of Finance it showed KP government’s overall revenues after spending stood at Rs 32.8 billion in the first half of 2013-14 as against Rs 11.9 billion in the corresponding period of previous financial year.
> Province-wise report shows Balochistan government revenues after expenditure stood at Rs 34 billion in 1H FY14 as compared to Rs 18.5 billion registered in the same period of previous fiscal year.
> The revenues of Sindh government stood at Rs 44 billion in 1H FY14 as against Rs 45.6 billion registered in the same period last financial year. Whereas revenues after expenditure maintained by Punjab government stood at Rs 53.9 billion in 1H FY14 as against Rs 66.4 billion of previous financial year.
> The overall revenues stood after expenditure of four provinces stood at Rs 164.7 billion in 1H FY14 as against Rs 142.3 billion in 1H FY13, showing a growth of 15.7 percent year-on-year (YoY) bases.
> The overall revenues collected by four provinces stood at Rs 800.1 billion in 1H FY14 against Rs 740.9 billion in FY13. On the other hand, the expenditure of four provinces stood at Rs 635.4 billion in 1H FY14 as compared to Rs 598.6 billion in 1H FY13.
> The consolidated financial position of the provinces has been improving since the devolution of powers to collect sales tax (ST) on services. In FY12, Sindh started ST collection followed by Punjab in FY13 and KP in FY14, SBP report said.
> Resultantly, the consolidated provincial surplus has grown significantly from FY12 onwards. During H1 FY14, following an increase in federal transfers and a 23.9 percent increase in tax collections, provincial surpluses posted a 15.8 percent growth over the same period last year.
> Notwithstanding, this increase, the expenditure side is a bit disconcerting due to a 23.3 percent YoY decline in the development expenditures. This can improve as the year progresses and the impact of last year’s election related spending wears off.
> In terms of individual performances, Punjab posted the largest growth in expenditures with Rs 295 billion, followed by Sindh with spending stood at Rs 186 billion during H1 FY14 compared to the same period last year.
> 
> KP tops in revenues collection, spending in first half of FY14



i dont really understand this article. from what i understand, this article is talking about 'revenue - expenditure' ryt? if this is so then how is it a good thing to have surplus budget while the development spending has gone down?


----------



## CrazyPaki

ajpirzada said:


> i dont really understand this article. from what i understand, this article is talking about 'revenue - expenditure' ryt? if this is so then how is it a good thing to have surplus budget while the development spending has gone down?


I believe what the article is trying to say is that the amount of revenue KPK has gotten from 2013 to 2014 "32.8 billion in the first half of 2013-14 as against Rs 11.9 billion in the corresponding period of previous financial year." meaning they got almost 3 times more revenue in the first 3 months of 2014 compared to the full 2013 year. With that in mind the surplus budget is good in this case since they will have more money to spend for later on. I was really surprised after reading this article, it seems to me like Asad Umar is most likely behind such a move.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=290981737723891

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

ajpirzada said:


> i dont really understand this article. from what i understand, this article is talking about 'revenue - expenditure' ryt? if this is so then how is it a good thing to have surplus budget while the development spending has gone down?



more revenue collection as compared to 2013. which itself is a good thing.. less expenditure in the first half of the year would increase the revenue in itself for the rest of the half year... so its not as bad as it may seem.


----------



## ajpirzada

CrazyPaki said:


> I believe what the article is trying to say is that the amount of revenue KPK has gotten from 2013 to 2014 "32.8 billion in the first half of 2013-14 as against Rs 11.9 billion in the corresponding period of previous financial year." meaning they got almost 3 times more revenue in the first 3 months of 2014 compared to the full 2013 year. With that in mind the surplus budget is good in this case since they will have more money to spend for later on. I was really surprised after reading this article, it seems to me like Asad Umar is most likely behind such a move.



im not sure. the article says:



> KP government’s overall *revenues after spending* stood at Rs 32.8 billion in the first half of 2013-14 as against Rs 11.9 billion in the corresponding period of previous financial year.



so the article itself does not say how much the revenue increased and how much the spending. it might be that the revenue has increased but spending might have declined even further to give us a figure of 32.8 billion. 

not a very informative article to be honest.


----------



## ajpirzada

here we go. this is from the State Bank's recent quarterly report. 

look at the development spending. except sindh, every other province has reduced their development spending by more 1/3rd. Tax and non-tax collection has increased by three fold in KPK which is what it is being praised for by the SBP.

what is even more interesting is that the Total expenditure in punjab has gone up despite a huge fall in the development spending. I wonder where is the efficient administration of Shehbaz Sharif. Current expenditure has gone up by 16% in punjab where as in the other provinces it has only gone up by 8 to 10%. Non tax revenue has also fallen in punjab. suggesting that the revenue of the govt owned enterprises in punjab has declined. 
Look at sindh. Non tax revenue has almost disappeared. It is now even less than what KPK earned in the previous year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

KPK: Women Business development Centre organises exposure visit of Punjab for women entrepreneurs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

Leader said:


> more revenue collection as compared to 2013. which itself is a good thing.. less expenditure in the first half of the year would increase the revenue in itself for the rest of the half year... so its not as bad as it may seem.


they are playing smart here by being very efficient and not spending unnecessarily.



Leader said:


> KPK: Women Business development Centre organises exposure visit of Punjab for women entrepreneurs


very pleased to hear this news 



ajpirzada said:


> View attachment 22785
> 
> 
> here we go. this is from the State Bank's recent quarterly report.
> 
> look at the development spending. except sindh, every other province has reduced their development spending by more 1/3rd. Tax and non-tax collection has increased by three fold in KPK which is what it is being praised for by the SBP.
> 
> what is even more interesting is that the Total expenditure in punjab has gone up despite a huge fall in the development spending. I wonder where is the efficient administration of Shehbaz Sharif. Current expenditure has gone up by 16% in punjab where as in the other provinces it has only gone up by 8 to 10%. Non tax revenue has also fallen in punjab. suggesting that the revenue of the govt owned enterprises in punjab has declined.
> Look at sindh. Non tax revenue has almost disappeared. It is now even less than what KPK earned in the previous year.


Sindh is a really alarming situation, PPP is completely destroying everything good there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

CrazyPaki said:


> they are playing smart here by being very efficient and not spending unnecessarily.
> 
> 
> very pleased to hear this news
> 
> 
> Sindh is a really alarming situation, PPP is completely destroying everything good there.


current expenditure is not a bad thing if spent on health and education
punjab spending is better in those fields


----------



## CrazyPaki

ziaulislam said:


> current expenditure is not a bad thing if spent on health and education
> punjab spending is better in those fields


Punjab way more money compared to other province, and they could have been way more efficient in their spending.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

nomi007 said:


>




These youth are seeds of a future generation that would be well versed in English and result in positive educational movement in Pakistan congrats to KPK minsters and Imran Khan for positive move

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> These youth are seeds of a future generation that would be well versed in English and result in positive educational movement in Pakistan congrats to KPK minsters and Imran Khan for positive move


by the way pathan education standard is better than all other provinces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I view the issue as 25 % of Pakistan is now on right track , there is no such thing has pathan , sindhi or Balouch or punjabi

25% Pakistan making progress , and hopefully other 75% will also make good , there is also some good news in other areas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*Camera Technology is Introduced for Inter Exams of KPK Colleges*






Reference:
Camera Technology is Introduced for Inter Exams of KPK Colleges | Current Affairs of Pakistan

Finally some law and order in schools and exams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=293143577507707





great effort by pti govt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

CHARSADDA: The education department has planned to enrol 71,396 out-of-school children, including 44,240 girls and 27,156 boys, in the district from 2014 to 2015.

This was disclosed during a workshop conducted by the National Commission for Human Development at its offices here in collaboration with the Job Creating Development Society and under the auspices of the education department.

The officials said a comprehensive plan had been prepared for bringing 71,396 out-of-school children to schools between 2014 and 2015.

They said schools would be reopened for the new academic session from April 8 and therefore, participants should contact religious scholars, parents, members of civil society, journalists and local elders to ensure enrolment of out-of-school children. The officials said a walk would be organised in the district to create public awareness of education.

Representatives of local NGOs assured the NCHD and education department of their complete support for ensuring 10 per cent enrolment of the targeted children.
Thousands of out-of-school children to be enrolled - DAWN.COM

*TIMERGARA: The local elementary and secondary education department has released Rs38.496 million to provide scholarships to girl students of government run middle, high and higher secondary schools in the district.
This was stated by district education officer Hafiz Mohammad Ibrahim while talking to journalists here on Friday.

He said the amount would be distributed among 31,146 students. “Each student will get Rs1,200 through money order from their local post offices,” he added.The DEO said the students who failed to get scholarship could file complaints to his office.*
*Funds released for scholarships - DAWN.COM*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

KP Enrollment in schools campaign to kick off from 8th April.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

Leader said:


> KP Enrollment in schools campaign to kick off from 8th April.



More details please!


----------



## Leader

Bilal. said:


> More details please!



As soon as I get. PTI has one big draw back, it has no media strategy for projection of its initiatives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

Leader said:


> As soon as I get. PTI has one big draw back, it has no media strategy for projection of its initiatives.



This is extremely important, we need revolutionary change in enrolment rate and curbing drop out rates. This will turn around KPK In Sha Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Bilal. said:


> This is extremely important, we need revolutionary change in enrolment rate and curbing drop out rates. This will turn around KPK In Sha Allah.



Yes, especially control the drop out.


----------



## raazh

Leader said:


> As soon as I get. PTI has one big draw back, it has no media strategy for projection of its initiatives.



Actually, KPK Information Minister Shah Farman announced in December last year that the Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf led provincial cabinet had decided to abandon the past practice of glorifying party leaders through officially sponsored publicity campaigns. Mr Farman had announced that from now onward *pictures of the party leaders would not be published in the government-sponsored newspaper advertisements*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

raazh said:


> Actually, KPK Information Minister Shah Farman announced in December last year that the Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf led provincial cabinet had decided to abandon the past practice of glorifying party leaders through officially sponsored publicity campaigns. Mr Farman had announced that from now onward *pictures of the party leaders would not be published in the government-sponsored newspaper advertisements*



and there are none in govt advertisements.


----------



## Leader

Promoting education: CM launches enrolment drive across K-P – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

KP Govt hands over Edward College to Church of Peshawar


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well so much good news has been generated from KPK , hopefully the next year's budget will promise the same level of care and planning for Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007

Chief Minister Pervez Khattak inspecting work on Jalozai Dam in Cherat, District Nowshera.

KP Chief Minister Pervez Khattak laid foundation stone of an important Barani irrigation dam construction scheme at Jalozai Khwar. The project on completion will irrigate and raise water level of thousands acres of fertile land wherein besides seasonal crops horticultures in the area will boost. Similarly dam will also introduce fish farming as well as increase environmental and touristic attraction plus enhancing job opportunities in the area. Provincial Irrigation Minister Mehmood Khan, Minster Excise Mian Jamsheduddin KakaKhel, CM Advisors Amjad Afridi, Mian Khaliqur Rehman Khattak, MNA Dr. Imran Khattak and other elite of the area were also present on the occasion.
The Irrigation department authorities told the CM that presently Rs 50m have been allocated for this vital ADP scheme that will cost Rs 632.15m and will be completed in two years. It will be useful irrigation source for 63 years whose length will be 958 ft and height 74 ft while it will have capacity of storing 1277 acre ft water while the additional flood water will be detoured through adjacent spill way. On completion of the dam project, ensured perennial irrigation supply will be provided to barren but fertile lands measuring about 900 acres with design discharge of 3.28 cusecs which will be distributed through irrigation channel having 20480 ft length. The dam will bring prosperity in the area by introducing new trends of agricultural produces and will improve the socio-economic conditions of the locals.
The Chief Minister directed the authorities to ensure the time and quality completion of this important project. He said it would greatly help in restoring confidence of people on institutions that was shattered in the past due to corruption and substandard works of the departments. Talking to media on this occasion he said conspiracies against PTI-led coalition govt would result into total failures. “PTI Chairman Imran Khan and my provincial govt are struggling for rights of the people. When the intriguers and opposition parties found nothing against us then they started negative propaganda and baseless allegations to just keep themselves in the arena of politics. But it is also fail attempt because people are with us and opposition will realize about their stature during forthcoming elections”, he exclaimed adding that if opposition is so popular among the masses as they claim it then why they are making alliances after alliances against our provincial govt.
Pervez Khattak vowed a new era of corruption free and welfare oriented good governance was ushering in KP that would especially ameliorate lot of the poor. He said adhoc-ism in all public sectors would go for good and everything would come under a proper mechanism with proper legislation cover so that it could not be reversed in future due to vicious forces. He said he would bring his home district on speedy road to progress and prosperity but not at cost of other districts. “Those who did commit such mistakes also faced the consequences so I will never repeat it but will ensure uniform development process all over the province”

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Leader

*Road to progress: KPK set to introduce ‘school adoption’*




Road to progress: KPK set to introduce ‘school adoption’ – The Express Tribune
*“Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) will introduce a school adoption scheme in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to provide missing facilities at public schools and improve education standards,” said PTI chief Imran Khan on Sunday.*
He was addressing at a ceremony at Beaconhouse National University.
Khan said there were 10,000 schools in the province lacked rooms.
“We will seek support of oversees Pakistanis and ask them to adopt schools to promote education. The only road to progress is through education,” Khan said.
Khan said the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government had allocated a large budget for education.
Imran also stressed the need to demilitarise the society.
He said the people of Pakistan desperately needed peace and the only way to achieve it was by pulling out of the War on Terror.
“I have travelled across Tribal Areas. The people I met were loving and hospitable. By fighting them, you cannot win them over,” he said.
Khan said after his party had come to power, he had realised that the situation so bad.
Khan said Pakistanis were tolerant people.
“When I was growing up, I didn’t see religious discrimination around me. This menace forms a part of our recent history, when our government decided to participate in proxy wars,” he said.
Khan said Pakistan needed to come out of its state of war and invest heavily in education.
“We must learn from our mistakes and stop and disarm the militant groups as no country could progress without peace,” he said.
BNU Board of Governors chairperson Nasreen Mehmood Kasuri and Vice Chancellor Shahid Hafiz Kardar also spoke on the occasion.
Syed Babar Ali, Razzaq Dawood, Khurshid Mahmud Kasuri, Kasim Mahmud Kasuri, Shamim Khan and Khaliqur Rahman were also present.
Also present were deans of BNU Schools Gulzar Haider, Mehdi Hasan, Tariq Rahman, Dr Ruhi Khalid, Dr Khaver Zia and former dean of BNU School of Liberal Arts Mrs Navid Shahzad.
Talking to _The Express Tribune_, former foreign minister Khurshid Mahmud Kasuri said, “Government needs to appoint a full-time foreign minister. The people of Pakistan are uncomfortable with the prime minister’s closeness with heads of other countries.”
“Elections in Afghanistan and India will have a huge impact on Pakistan. The government should monitor these elections closely,” he said.
He added that in developed democracies the role of the Army is extended and it is the need of the hour that the government and Army should be on the same page.
Beaconhouse School of Architecture was named after the mother of lawyer Dr Parvez Hassan, Razia Hassan School of Architecture on the occasion. Parvez Hassan is a member of the board of directors of BNU.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

this project will change the whole kpk INSHAALLAH

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CHARGER

Chinese investors threaten to move capital from KP to Balochistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## Masterio92

CHARGER said:


> Chinese investors threaten to move capital from KP to Balochistan - DAWN.COM




The lawful measures taken by PTI government against unlawful activities of Chinese firm are admirable. Such kind of activities should not be tolerated at any cost. We must remain committed to transparency and should not allow our resources to be plundered. The headline of the news is quite misleading.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Masterio92

nomi007 said:


> Chief Minister Pervez Khattak inspecting work on Jalozai Dam in Cherat, District Nowshera.
> 
> KP Chief Minister Pervez Khattak laid foundation stone of an important Barani irrigation dam construction scheme at Jalozai Khwar. The project on completion will irrigate and raise water level of thousands acres of fertile land wherein besides seasonal crops horticultures in the area will boost. Similarly dam will also introduce fish farming as well as increase environmental and touristic attraction plus enhancing job opportunities in the area. Provincial Irrigation Minister Mehmood Khan, Minster Excise Mian Jamsheduddin KakaKhel, CM Advisors Amjad Afridi, Mian Khaliqur Rehman Khattak, MNA Dr. Imran Khattak and other elite of the area were also present on the occasion.
> The Irrigation department authorities told the CM that presently Rs 50m have been allocated for this vital ADP scheme that will cost Rs 632.15m and will be completed in two years. It will be useful irrigation source for 63 years whose length will be 958 ft and height 74 ft while it will have capacity of storing 1277 acre ft water while the additional flood water will be detoured through adjacent spill way. On completion of the dam project, ensured perennial irrigation supply will be provided to barren but fertile lands measuring about 900 acres with design discharge of 3.28 cusecs which will be distributed through irrigation channel having 20480 ft length. The dam will bring prosperity in the area by introducing new trends of agricultural produces and will improve the socio-economic conditions of the locals.
> The Chief Minister directed the authorities to ensure the time and quality completion of this important project. *He said it would greatly help in restoring confidence of people on institutions that was shattered in the past due to corruption and substandard works of the departments*. Talking to media on this occasion he said conspiracies against PTI-led coalition govt would result into total failures. “PTI Chairman Imran Khan and my provincial govt are struggling for rights of the people. When the intriguers and opposition parties found nothing against us then they started negative propaganda and baseless allegations to just keep themselves in the arena of politics. But it is also fail attempt because people are with us and opposition will realize about their stature during forthcoming elections”, he exclaimed adding that if opposition is so popular among the masses as they claim it then why they are making alliances after alliances against our provincial govt.
> Pervez Khattak vowed a new era of corruption free and welfare oriented good governance was ushering in KP that would especially ameliorate lot of the poor. He said adhoc-ism in all public sectors would go for good and everything would come under a proper mechanism with proper legislation cover so that it could not be reversed in future due to vicious forces. He said he would bring his home district on speedy road to progress and prosperity but not at cost of other districts. “Those who did commit such mistakes also faced the consequences so I will never repeat it but will ensure uniform development process all over the province”



Good for the local economy. For the boosting of horticulture, the Minister saab must bring some reforms in the agricultural department where government inefficiency is evident.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyPaki

According to a _Business Recorder _exclusive, the sum total of provincial tax collections during the first seven months of the current year rose to 87 billion rupees in comparison to the 70 billion rupees collected during period of July-January 2012-13. Punjab witnessed a rise in collections of 9 billion rupees - from 36 billion rupees last year to 45 billion rupees this year with a major increase attributed to stamp duty (one billion rupees) and urban property tax (one billion rupees). Sindh collections rose by 4 billion rupees - from 32 to 36 billion rupees with excise and stamp duty the major contributors to the rise. Khyber Pakhtunkhwa collections rose by a whopping 3.9 billion rupees - from 1.8 billion rupees to 5.7 billion rupees and Balochistan witnessed a rise of 370 million rupees - from 483 million rupees to 853 million rupees. In percentage terms Punjab increased collections by 25 percent, Sindh by 12.5 percent, KPK by 216 percent and Balochistan by 76.6 percent. Hence in percentage terms KPK performed a lot better than Sindh and Punjab with Balochistan performing the second best in terms of increasing the provincial revenue generation in percentage terms. 

In their defence, the governments of Punjab and Sindh would no doubt point to the fact that they have been proactively engaged in enhancing revenues over and above those that accrue to the provinces from the federal divisible pool and hence their capacity to further enhance revenue is limited especially if taken in conjunction with the revenue generated by the insurgency-ridden KPK and Balochistan provinces. There is no doubt that the government of Sindh, followed a year or so later by Punjab, were extremely proactive in setting up their own revenue boards which then began collecting sales tax on services, a provincial subject as per the constitution. This, in turn, enabled the two provincial governments to credit the money directly to their coffers instead of first being diverted to the federal divisible pool that would then have been distributed according to the agreed National Finance Commission formula. It also ensured that they did not have to pay the Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) the 2 percent collection fee. However, few would agree that the provincial governments of the two richest provinces have exhausted all potential avenues of generating tax revenue particularly with reference to farm tax collections. 

Past and incumbent federal governments - be they led by military dictators or civilians namely the PML-N or the PPP - have shown no will to amend the constitution that would have enabled the FBR to commence collecting taxes on all sources of income equally. Thus farm income continues to be exempt from tax and the rather illogical justification given by our parliamentarians with heavy representation from the farm sector is that the constitution stipulates that it is a provincial subject. And while provincial governments do tax farm income yet it is hoped that they begin to tax the income of our rich landlords at the same rate as that levied on other sources of income including the productive sectors and salaried class. Equity demands that income from whatever source be taxed equally and it is unfortunate that Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif deemed it appropriate to levy a one off-tax on urban property which may or may not generate income while exempting the rich farmers. 

KPK has established a revenue board this year and that may well account for the massive rise in its collections. However, more proactive steps would be required to meet its potential, which include ending the law and order problems that afflict the province today. Balochistan too has increased collections this year, however, the realisation of its potential is linked to the end of insurgency that would enable exploitation of its rich natural resources. However, this requires provincial as well as federal initiative to deal with the socio-political issues that have plagued the province for decades. 

Provincial tax collections | Business Recorder

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyPaki

PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government will announce a package of incentives to boost local industries and strengthen the province’s economy. The package will include provision of cheap and uninterrupted electricity to industries to attract local and foreign investments, and privatising industrial zones.

These views were expressed by Chief Minister Pervez Khattak while presiding over a meeting regarding infrastructure development at Hattar Industrial Estate in Haripur, here on Friday.

Mr Khattak said energy crisis was the main issue facing the industries, adding that KP was producing far more electricity and gas than its domestic needs. He asked the centre to review its policy towards Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to remove the sense of deprivation and usurpation of their rights among the people of the province.

The chief minister said that it had been decided to set up four new industrial zones at important commercial points in the province, besides establishing oil refinery in southern districts.

Mr Khattak said that a plan had been prepared to set up a modern steel mill in the Hattar Industrial Estate at a total investment of Rs700 billion with a production capacity of 650,000 metric tons per year. “The mill besides catering to the province’s needs of steel will also provide job opportunities to about 35,000 people,” he added.

On the demand of the industrialists, the chief minister ordered formation of a high level committee for the revival of the sick industrial units. He said uninterrupted electricity and gas supply would be ensured to the industrial estate. Similarly, he directed early construction and repair of all roads inside the industrial complex.

Mr Khattak directed that flow of traffic on Hattar and other roads should be regulated on the pattern of the motorway. He also agreed to demands of the entrepreneurs to establish a modern hospital in the estate and provide residential facilities and dowry fund for the workers, besides setting up a medical college and other professional institutions for their children.

He also agreed to grant leases for exploration of local minerals and directed the industries and mineral development department to give priority to local industrialists in that regard.

To a demand regarding exclusion of fuel adjustment charges from electricity bills, he said the provincial government would file an appeal with the Supreme Court seeking extension of the relief not only to sick industries, but also to the poor masses of the province.

The chief minister said the provincial government had decided to meet the electricity needs of the domestic and commercial consumers separately at local levels. “The provincial energy department has chalked out a plan with focus on exploiting the hydel power potential of the northern districts, besides producing electricity through oil, gas and solar means,” he added.

Mr Khattak said his government would provide all the required facilities and guarantees to those desirous to make investment in the province so the badly affected economy of the province could be revived and maximum opportunities of employment and business could be made available to the jobless people.

The chief minister underlined the need for convening joint meetings of local industrialists, investors, representatives of chambers of commerce and high ups of concerned departments to develop partnership between the public and private sectors for reviving industries and overcoming the energy crisis.

PTI MPA from Haripur Akbar Ayub, president of Hattar Industrial Association Malik Mohammad Farid, secretary general Taj Ghani and other office bearers, advisor to CM on economic affairs and investment Rafaqatullah Babar, chairman of CM’s complaints’ cell and focal person for donors’ organisations Haji Dilroz Khan, and other concerned officials attended the meeting.
KP industries to get cheap, uninterrupted electricity: CM - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyPaki

MARDAN: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Minister for Education Mohammad Atif Khan has said that provincial government has recruited 8,090 teachers so far and measures are being taken to recruit 6,000 more teachers.

Addressing a ceremony held here at Government High School Bekat Ganj No.1 on Monday to distribute uniforms among the students, he alleged that the previous government ignored education sector.

The minister said that it was the mission of Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf government to create awareness among people about importance of education.

He said that the government was planning to launch different training programmes for teachers to improve their teaching skills. A huge fund would be allocated in the coming budget for the purpose, he added.

Mr Khan claimed that they uprooted the mafias that used to increase marks of weak students through illegal means. He said that from the next year, each primary school in the province would have six rooms instead of two and six teachers would be appointed there.

The minister said that about 0.2 million teachers were performing duty at 28,500 schools in the province. “We are also working on a plan to introduce a monitoring system to ensure presence of both teachers and students in the schools,” Mr Khan said.

SCHEMES: Dr Mehr Taj Roghani, the special assistant to chief minister on social welfare and women development, said here on Monday that government allocated Rs500 million for different schemes to help physically challenged persons and poor widows.

She was addressing a prize distribution ceremony at Special Education Complex, Mardan.

Ms Roghani said that special children were like special flowers and those, who looked after such children were blessed. She said that the government was committed to providing all kinds of facilities to them.

She said that it was collective responsibility of all citizens to come forward and play their due role in helping special people.

“The chairman of Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf, Imran Khan, has allocated Rs500 million for poor widows and persons with disabilities out of which Rs250 million have already been released on the recommendation of Chief Minister Pervez Khattak,” Ms Roghani said.

About the demands of officials of Special Education Complex regarding provision of books, the special assistant to chief minister said that the provincial government was planning to set up printing press to resolve the issue of book printing.

Ms Roghani said that she would take up the issue with authorities concerned to upgrade Special Education Complex.

Over 8,000 teachers recruited in KP, says minister - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hyde

nomi007 said:


>


I am happy that KPK is able to increase the tax collection far better than other provinces but the total is also to be noted down carefully. It would like to point out the example of developed and developing nations. Developed nations post growth rate of 1% to 3% most of the time whereas the developing nations are able to post growth rate of 10% or above on year to year basis. It is just that they have more potential as compared to developed nations who has already used all their cards.

Punjab being a large province has to have major share of taxes and see they have collected about 45 billion rupees out of 87 billion rupees for the first 7 months. They managed to increase taxes by 9 billion rupees that is more than total collection of KPK included 216% increase that is 5.7 billion rupees in total collections.

I am very well aware of the fact that KPK is more troubled province as compared to settled Punjab and it is really hard to work in that province and PTI has done far better job than it's predecessors and I totally appreciate the efforts of KPK Government who has been doing a great job for their people. I am also happy that I don't have words to prove KPK government wrong at this point and they have zero allegations of corruption so far. Having said that, I am happy that overall tax collection in all 4 provinces was a big satisfaction and seems like all the governments has realised that there is no alternative but to collect taxes if we are to become a progressive nation.

Nothing to be taken away from the KPK government, despite being a first-timer they have managed to do what the old guns couldn't do in so many years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

INSHAALLAH IMRAN WILL DELIVER 
HOPE SOON SKY TRAIN AND TOURISM WILL BE START

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

KP moves towards One Educational System !

KP moves towards One Educational System !

KP moves towards One Educational System !

KP moves towards One Educational System !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The growth and positive trend being shown in KPK province is a wonderful work being done by not only Imran Khan but all the associates of the PTI party and they must be congradulation for their good social work

And hope the other parties also follow the trend

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jazzbot

* Local Government polls only under biometric system: KPK *

Peshawar- The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government demanded on Friday that local government elections will only happen under the biometric system.

In a letter written to the commission, the PTI-led government argued that it could wait even for six months for the biometric system. Earlier this week, the Election Commission of Pakistan (ECP) told the KPK authorities that the installation of biometric system across Khyber Pakhtunkhwa would delay the LG polls.

Local Government polls only under biometric system: KPK


----------



## Leader

*Schools under watch*


Will the Independent Monitoring Unit help improve attendance and performance of teachers and education administrators in KPK?



The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa government has launched an Independent Monitoring Unit (IMU) to improve attendance and performance of teachers and education administrators in the province. The IMU has been established under a three-year project funded by the UK’s Department for International Development. Rs500 million have been allocated for the initiative this year and more funds will be set aside for it in the next budget(s). The project will be extended if found useful after a third-party verification. Rs100 million have also been earmarked for establishing a third-party monitoring mechanism.

Muhammad Atif Khan, Provincial Minister for Elementary and Secondary Education (E&SE) Department, says 475 IMU monitors — 303 men and 172 women — have been appointed on merit for boys and girls schools respectively. They receive a fixed pay of Rs30,000 a month. Male monitors have been given motorcycles with Rs10,000 fuel allowance.

Each KP district has been divided in groups, each consisting of up to 60 schools and every monitor is responsible for visiting all the schools in his group. He/she has to visit a school at least once a month.

On the terms of references (ToRs) and standard operating procedure (SoP) of monitors, the minister says they are basically real-time data collectors and transmitters. “They have been trained for the purpose. They will collect, physically verify and send immediately data on the attendance of teachers, enrolment/dropout rate of students, needs and deficiencies of teachers and other school paraphernalia etc.”

The monitors will also collect data on the inspection of officers to schools, the distribution of free textbooks, stipends to the female students and the parents-teachers’ council (PTC) and other school funds. He says monitors have been given smart-phones with a proper format for feeding data and a general packet radio system (GPRS) to collect and transmit real-time data of/from the concerned schools to the IMU head office in Peshawar.

Asked what measures have been taken to guard against the misuse of powers by monitors, Khan says, “The monitors have been trained to be polite to principals/teachers, not to indulge in reasoning and avoid meddling in the teaching learning process. Their performance will also be monitored and action will be taken if any genuine complaints come to surface against them. The IMU is independent of the department’s control. They have to submit data immediately from the school they visit. This has been done to save the system from data/record-tampering.”

The KP Chief Minister, Pervez Khattak, recently issued directives of handing over the monitoring of all hospitals and basic health units to the IMU. But the system has been put in place in the education department only. The IMU has been empowered to monitor only schools in the public sector while education offices and private schools are still out of its ambit.

It is hoped the IMU will help pinpoint “ghost schools and proxy teachers” (the IMU, as reported, has detected 12 proxy teachers, four women among them, in government schools in Buner district recently), improve teachers’ attendance and make it easy/possible to take action against the corrupt and negligent elements in the department.

Most of the principals and head-masters of the E&SE Department support the initiative. They say teachers’ attendance and punctuality have improved significantly ever-since the launch of the IMU.

Mumtazuddin, a principal of a government higher secondary school, is all praise for the IMU. He says the IMU is a sort of an external counter-check upon the internal supervision system of the department. External or a third-party check, he says, is done everywhere in the world. “Officers fail to visit schools even in years. With teachers and internal monitors (administrative officers) mostly shirking responsibilities, the IMU is the need of the hour,” he says.

“Intra-district shuffling of monitors is being carried out every month to prevent the problems/dangers of familiarity/rapprochement between teachers and monitors. These dangers could be further minimised by inter-district shifting of monitors,” according to another principal.

Some teachers support the move: “One of the biggest problems is the flawed monitoring system. Exceptions apart, our departmental monitoring system is too politicised, powerless and under-funded. One hopes the IMU will be kept safe from political interference, corruption, and data-delaying/tampering for whatever reasons. Much will depend also on whether its recommendations will be executed,” a teacher says.

But some term it ‘an unwarranted and inapt’ move that would ultimately bring little/no change. They say schools and teachers are monitored by head masters, and inspected by cluster heads, district education officers, directors, local bodies members, national and provincial assemblies’ members and chairman and members of the PTCs.

“There was no need to establish the IMU. Rather, the government should have strengthened/empowered the internal monitoring system. Schools should be left to the district education officers. Principals and officers should be empowered and political intervention in appointments and postings should be eliminated. Good administrators could do wonders,” says a teacher.

“Principals and administrators would also definitely give good results if facilities like smart-phones with GPRS connection and powers are provided to them and they are also made to report their inspection report immediately. Biometric attendance system at schools can also improve teachers’ punctuality. But teachers’ performance also needs to be improved. Principals should be explicitly authorised to hire new teachers from PTC or other school funds,” he argues.

Another teacher complains that earlier principals/headmasters and the district officers used to report on deficiencies and requirements of teachers, chairs, desks, books and other basic facilities regularly but these were scarcely fulfilled. Now monitors do the same, but will the government act upon their reports/recommendations? Khan responds the government will ensure speedy action on their reports and recommendations concerning administrative and financial matters and will allocate resources.

Khan says: “Rather it is a quest for excellence. Why would one have gone for this if the earlier internal monitoring system had been successful during the last 65 years? Our history proves and no one can contest that it has failed to deliver and that a change was needed.”

Another teacher, wishing anonymity, says: “The monitors visit a school once or twice a month. What if a teacher, who is otherwise punctual and dutiful, is on-leave or late on the monitor’s arrival date(s). Won’t that cause a negative and wrong perception about him in the IMU system?” He adds: “Educational monitoring is too technical a job to be left to inexperienced monitors. This is bound to fail.”

The KP E&SE Department possesses over 168000 employees with 133750 sanctioned and 119274 functional teachers who teach 3.9 million students in 28472 total and 27975 functional government primary, middle, high, and higher secondary schools.

It means a monitor will check around 250-280 teachers and 58-60 schools. The monitor-employee ratio will be 1:350 if education offices also come under their oversight.

Besides weak monitoring mechanism, crowded classrooms, indifference of teachers and administrators and political interference, lack of basic facilities at schools is a big problem. Over 20 per cent of the functional public schools in KP still have no boundary walls, 30 per cent no water supply, 42 per cent no electricity and 16 per cent no toilets facilities.


Schools under watch | TNS - The News on Sunday


the website will be up in two days: 

Tameer-e-School - Coming Soon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal.

@Leader, tameer-e-school is school adoption program, seems like it will be launched in two days! This is a silent revolution

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Bilal. said:


> @Leader, tameer-e-school is school adoption program, seems like it will be launched in two days! This is a silent revolution



Indeed it is. revolution in education is likely to give a new life to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

How can i donate to the Education fund?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*KPK forms TEVTA with foreign collaboration*

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) government established Technical Education & Vocational Training Agency (TEVTA) to streamline technical and vocational education and training (TVET) in the province on Sunday.

Setting up this new body is part of the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaaf-led (PTI) government’s ongoing reform agenda, being implemented in different public sector organisations to improve the quality of service delivery.

To make the delivery of the TVET linked to the market needs, the KPK government has also appointed known industrialist NaumanWazir as its first chairperson. The newly appointed chairperson presided over a one-day consultative workshop with the heads of the technical training institutes from all over KPK, where the future plans for the TEVTA were discussed at length.

The TVET Reform Support Programme, co-funded by the European Union, Embassy of the Kingdom of the Netherlands in Pakistan and the Federal Republic of Germany and implemented by Deutsche Gesellschaft fürInternationale Zusammenarbeit (GIZ) GmbH, provided the technical assistance for the session.

*KPK forms TEVTA with foreign collaboration | Pakistan Today*



Aeronaut said:


> How can i donate to the Education fund?



wait 2 days for the tameer e school website to become functional. 

Tameer-e-School - Coming Soon

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Hopefully KPK would get greater share in upcoming budget 2014-2015 and continue the positive effort on hospitals and schools

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

Aeronaut said:


> How can i donate to the Education fund?


can you make a sticky of it on top ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> the website will be up in two days:
> 
> Tameer-e-School - Coming Soon




Eagerly waiting for this to materialize. In my view it will be the biggest step of KP govt so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

I will donate to this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

KPK computerization of land record to be completed in 3 years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal.

Tameer-e-school site now live!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

*Woman rights; office of Ombudsperson under the Prevention from Harassment of Women at Workplace Act 2010 established *

The Provincial Commission on the Status of Women has hailed the decision of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government to set up the office of Ombudsperson under the Prevention from Harassment of Women at Workplace Act 2010.
In a press release issued here on Monday, Chairperson Provincial Commission on Status of Women, Neelum Toru said credit for this development goes to Dr. Mehr Taj Roghani , Special Assistant to Chief Minister on Social Welfare.
Dr. Mehr Taj Roghani took keen interest and made efforts for establishment of this much needed office which will enable the victims of sexual harassment at workplace to take their appeals to the Ombudsperson if their grievances are not redressed by the internal Inquiry Committee of their respective workplaces, Neelum added.
Moreover the office of Ombudsperson shall also work towards enhancing awareness of the law among general public and ensure the implementation of code of conduct.
The Provincial Commission on the Status of Women termed the move quite positive and expected that the institution will help promote greater enforcement of the law.

http://thefrontierpost.com/article/92423/Decision-to-set-up-office-of-Ombudsperson-hailed/


----------



## Leader

*Health staff in two districts to get performance-based bonuses*



The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa health department will give performance-based bonuses to health workers in Kohistan and Lower Dir districts to improve mother and child health, control malnourishment and apply brakes on avoidable mother and child diseases.

The contract of project in this regard was signed by the health department with donors’ representatives here on Thursday. Under the project, the health department employees will be given benefits for showing good performance.

The delayed three-year project is now being implemented for 14 months in Kohistan and Lower Dir, two of the six districts to be covered under the programme to achieve the targets set forth in the health-related millennium development goals of the United Nations.

The health department has also planned a two-day workshop for workers of the respective districts to inform them of the programme. To get the project’s objectives and then award monetary incentives to health workers, a monitoring system has been put in place through partner organisations, the Integrated Health Services Management in Kohistan and MERLIN in Lower Dir.

In 2012, the Multi Donors Trust Fund (MDTF) had agreed to spend Rs16 billion in six districts, but the project couldn’t be implemented due to political interference. The grant has now been reduced to Rs1.5 billion due to wastage of time.

The government wants to create competition among the employees to be able to get cash, trophies and certificates, and improve the health delivery system.

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa plans to significantly bring down malnourishment among children from the current 36 per cent, which has been resulting in low immunity and causing deaths due to ailments. The project entitled “Mother Child and Nutrition Services” will cost Rs193 million in Lower Dir and Rs130 million in Kohistan.

The programme will strengthen about 100 health facilities, including basic health units, dispensaries, rural health centres, tehsil headquarters hospital, mother and child centres where repair and refurbishment will be carried out.

For instance, houses will be renovated to ensure that doctors stay there.

There will be a three-layered strategy to gauge performance of the health staff working in the two districts. The district health officers (DHOs) in respective districts and a firm have been tasked the job of monitoring and evaluation besides a project management unit to be based in Peshawar.

Reports from these entities regarding the output of the designated health facilities will be sent to the director general health every three months to award the best performers. About four to six rural health centres in each district would be used as respective hub for the basic health units etc to meet their demands like medicines, etc.

Strengthening of DHO offices and upgradation of infrastructure with uninterrupted supply of medicines, equipment, disinfectants etc and paying recurring cost to the health facilities, are the basic components of the programme.

The health department has devised the process for employment of staff. The programme will also start in Buner, Battagram, Torghar and Dera Ismail Khan districts in due course of time, but its duration will be of one year. The MDTF, which is executing the programme through the World Bank, has also agreed to extend the project subject to its effective implementation.


Health staff in two districts to get performance-based bonuses - Newspaper - DAWN.COM


----------



## Leader

*Here to stay: Democracy in safe hands, says PTI chief*


*Ruling out the possibility of mid-term elections, Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) Chairman Imran Khan on Wednesday said there are no threats to democracy.*

“There are some elements that are trying to push their own agenda under the pretext of democracy,” said Khan during his address at the inauguration ceremony of Tameer-e-School programme at Duranpur Government Girls Primary School (GGPS).

However, he said rigging allegations over the May 11 general elections last year have not been addressed despite a lapse of nearly 11 months.

*The PTI chief said around 122 state-run schools have been identified in the first phase* of the programme which will receive funding from the general public in and outside the country. The programme will entail renovation of schools to provide them with adequate facilities.

*Khan said a total of 14,000 schools from 28,000 lacked basic facilities including rooms, boundary walls and toilets. Through this programme, funds will be sent directly to the schools identified in the programme’s website.*

Khan said once people start trusting the system like they trust Shaukat Khanum Cancer Hospital and National University of Modern Languages, more funds will be generated and soon all the 14,000 schools will benefit from the programme.

Divulging details, Khan said a parent-teacher council would decide where the money would be utilised and a picture depicting the development work would be sent to the respective donor.

About Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif’s foreign tours with Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, Khan said this was the reason why the erstwhile East Pakistan used to call it the “Government of Punjab” instead of the Government of Pakistan.

He also expressed deep concerns over why electricity tariff was increased for Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) despite it being one of the major hydro-power generating provinces.

*Speaking on the occasion, Chief Minister Pervez Khattak said he was not only saddened “but also ashamed” over the current situation of state-run educational institutions in the province.*

*“The day when students from private schools start enrolling in state-run schools will be the day I will accept that change has set in,” Khattak said, adding the government will not tolerate teachers’ absence from duty.*

The Tameer-e-School programme has been launched in Peshawar, Mardan, Abbottabad, Nowshera and DI Khan districts. Besides PTI Central General Secretary Jehangir Tareen, United Bank Limited Senior Executive Director Syed Javed also donated Rs2.5 million for GGPS Duranpur.

Here to stay: Democracy in safe hands, says PTI chief – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

*Dispute Resolution Council of Police in Naya Khyber Pukhtoonkhuwa











@Spring Onion @Pukhtoon @chauvunist @Jazzbot @Talon @Aeronaut @nuclearpak @WebMaster @A.Rafay @pkuser2k12 
*

*Vision*

“And if two factions among the believers should fight, then make settlement between the two”. Surah Al Hujrat Verse 09.

*Mission Statement *

To facilitate the common man in getting his petty issues resolved amicably through an alternate process of restorative justice involving members of the civil society

*Context*

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, characterized by ‘Pakhtunwali’ code, has preserved its traditions and culture for centuries. These cultural values, today, find themselves woven in its social fabric. The tradition of resolving disputes amicably through the intervention of ‘_elders_’ has been age old and quite a revered one. However, the infestation of militancy and terrorism in this area , not only disrupted the law and order situation, but also destroyed a strong tradition of dispute resolution through reconciliation.

With a mission to revive this revered tradition of dispute resolution through restorative justice, KPK Police has taken this initiative of Dispute Resolution Council.

*Need Analysis *

The conventional court system of Pakistan, today, finds itself embroiled in a myriad of structural and administrative issues. The civil courts too are excessively over-burdened and under-resourced. Therefore, whenever petty issues involving non-cognizable offences get forwarded to civil courts from the Police, the involved parties find themselves following a long and expensive process of justice. The delay in dispensation of justice, if at all dispensed, causes a feeling of frustration, humiliation and despondency.

Moreover, since such issues (mostly of civil nature) do not get timely resolved, they usually end up in a criminal activity with the aggrieved party taking the law in its own hands. A petty wage issue turns into a criminal act when the aggrieved person attacks the owner. Similarly, a simple divorce or custody issue often ends up resulting in a spate of murders.

Therefore, to bypass the rigmarole of conventional justice system and to formalize the concept of alternate dispute resolution, the role of DRC becomes imperative.



Functions of the Council

1. Amicable resolution of disputes
All applications/complaints, forwarded by the Police department, will be resolved amicably on best-effort basis by the Council. All its decisions will be within the ambit of the law and constitution.

2. Fact finding
In case one of the parties, despite being found at fault, does not opt for amicable resolution, the DRC will send its fact-finding report to the concerned SHO for taking further necessary legal action.

3. To work as an observer/jury in cases of contested investigation

They will participate as independent observers during contested investigations by the Police. The investigating officer, upon conclusion of his investigation, shall share and discuss his findings with the DRC. In case of a dissenting opinion by the jury, it will send its report to District Police Chief for taking necessary legal action in the light of rules and regulations.

Eligibility of DRC Members


The member should have an apolitical background.
The member should be mature, experienced and must possess a balanced personality
The member should be well-respected and well-reputed in his community

Selection of DRC Members


The District Police Chief in consultation with the civil society will request prominent and well-reputed personalities of the community to join the Council.
Any person who is interested in becoming a member, may offer his services voluntarily. The District Police Chief, after due verification of his credentials and eligibility, may enlist him in the panel.

Structure of Dispute Resolution Council


The Council shall consist of 21 members representing a cross -section of the community, including professionals, retired judges, retired civil and military officers, educationists, religious scholars, journalists and businessmen.
Each Police Station will have a DRC with a minimum of 21 members.
The Council membership shall be in fluid state, meaning there will be no permanent members and new members can join and leave upon their will.
If the Council feels that any of the members is not participating fully, it may request the District Police Chief through SDPO to replace them.
The overall working of DRC will be organized and planned by the Secretary elected/selected from among the members as per the procedure laid down hereafter
Each Council will be divided into different panels consisting three members each.
These DRCs will operate in Police stations where a dedicated Jury Room shall be established for their functioning
A Police officer of the concerned police station will be appointed as a support staff to maintain record of working and decisions of the Council
This Council will function in close liaison with the concerned SDPO.


Roles & Responsibilities of the Secretary

All willing members shall work as a Secretary to the Council on three-month rotation basis. Following will be the duties of the Secretary:


Coordination of various activities of the DRC.
Formation of different panels in consultation with members
Receiving applications marked to the DRC from the SDPO and refer it to the panel members.
Preparing timetable and schedule for hearing cases by different panels of DRC.
Maintaining a proper register containing complete record of all decisions of DRC.
Changing panel constitution if any of the party in a case has any reservation against member(s) of the panel.
Arranging a monthly meeting of the DRC for progress update
Preparing summary report of all activities of DRC for the District Police Chief by the 7th of every month.
Working Modalities of the Council


The Council will take up only those applications which are referred to it through Police
A Council member will not take the case on his own, however, may recommend the applicant to the Police. In all such cases, the member will not be a part of the panel.
An application referred to a panel will be heard by the same panel except under special circumstances.
If any party has any reservation on decision of the DRC it may apply to the SP for review.
A 5-member review council, other than the original decision members, will review the finding.
A Police Liaison Officer, which shall be of ASI and above rank, will be appointed by the concerned SDPO for helping the coordinator in record keeping and other issues of the Council


Code of Ethics for the Council Members


No Council member would use his position in this Council for any political purpose or his own personal interests.
The Council members would not mention their position as a Council member on their personal visiting cards.
If any of the panel members is acquainted with any of the complainants or the accused, he will disclose his conflict of interest and will abstain from sitting on that panel
If either the complainant or the accused raises any objection against a panel member, he or she will voluntarily withdraw from that panel.
If any of the Council members becomes an office bearer of a political party, he will withdraw his membership from the Council voluntarily.


Responsibilities of the Police Coordinator


Summoning both the parties and ensuring their attendance before the DRC. 
Recording statements of the parties and documenting the proceedings.
Providing guidance/advice to the panel members on legal issues.

Limitations on the Council Members


The members would not agree to take up any case that is sub-judice unless both the parties give a written consent.
The members shall not involve themselves in complicated civil cases
The members would refrain from recommendations that are against the Constitution of Pakistan and the law, for example flogging of one party when found guilty, under age marriages, vani etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

This is #NayaKpK modren Police women desk love u #PTIFamily #IK & special thanks to CM & IGP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

*KP to set up Pakistan’s first high security prison*


Khyber Pakhtunkhwa would be setting up Pakistan’s first high security prison having three-layered security besides establishing high security zones in six sensitive jails of the northwestern province housing more than 1,000 terrorists and high profile prisoners like Dr Shakil Afridi.

The authorities have also announced to form a special prison force which would guard the province’s sensitive jails while a plan has also been initiated to establish a separate prison for Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) to keep tribal prisoners as well as a women jail for female folk.

Advisor to the Chief Minister on Jails Malik Qasim Khan, speaking to the media, said that the prison force of 850 personnel, equipped with latest gadgets and equipment, would be responsible for jail security.

To a query about shifting alleged CIA operator Dr Shakil Afridi, he said that KP has approached the federal government as Dr Afridi was convicted in a federal crime, adding that so far Islamabad has not responded to the request.

Inspector General of KP Prisons Kifayatullah Khan, speaking on the occasion, said they are waiting for the federal government’s directives on Dr Shakil Afridi’s issue.

He said that the KP jails were holding more than 100 militants who were charged under anti terrorist act and the government was planning to set up high security zones in the jails to keep them separate from other prisoners.

The IG prisons said that the province would have the country’s first high security prison with central lock system and three layers of security. Special cells would also be set up to keep the high profile prisoners charged with terrorism, he added.

Kifayatullah Khan said that high security zones are being set up at six sensitive jails in Mardan, Timergara, Bannu, Dera Ismail Khan, Kohat and Karak where the hardcore militants would be kept separately from the others.

To another query, Khan said that a separate prison has been proposed for Fata where prisoners charged for any offense in the tribal areas would be kept.

He said the prisons force with initial strength of 850 would have their own APCs, jammers and sophisticated weapons and would be self reliant to meet any emergency situation.

The IG prisons also announced to set up a separate jail for women prisoners, where they would be provided with vocational and other skill development training.



KP to set up Pakistan’s first high security prison - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

*KP triples the school construction budget, each primary school to have 6 class rooms *
*





*
The Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf-led Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has decided to triple the budget for construction of each new government primary school in the province from the next financial year, according to officials in the education department.

They said that under the previous government Rs4 million was allocated for the construction of each new government primary school while the current provincial government had decided to increase the amount to Rs12 million. They said that the decision would be implemented from fiscal 2014-15.

The officials said that with the three-time increase in the budget, the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government would construct new primary schools having six rooms. They said that it was a major policy change as earlier two-room primary schools were constructed by the successive governments and those schools had been provided only two teachers for six classes.

Under the old policy, the construction of two rooms and appointment of two teachers for six classes from grade-1 to 6 was illogical, the officials said, adding that it was not possible to accommodate six classes in two rooms and students would face multiple problems, affecting the academic environment.

The officials said that in the two-room schools the students of different classes had been sharing a single room while a single teacher was bound to teach to two or three classes.

“After the coming budget every new primary school will have six rooms and as many teachers,” additional secretary Elementary and Secondary Education Qaiser Alam Khan said, when contacted. He said that the education department had also planned to construct required rooms in the primary schools in different phases.

He said that with the provision of shelter to the students in government schools the enrolment would definitely increase. The additional secretary hoped that the dropout rate would decrease and retention rate of students would increase with provision of a separate room for each class.

He said that the chief minister had already approved the PC-1 for the construction of 100 primary schools for boys and girls with six rooms and six teachers.

A planner in the education department told Dawn that the whole process from approval to completion of construction work on each primary school with six rooms and making it functional would also be accelerated and it would now take two years. He said that the same process for making the two-room schools functional would take three years till now.

The remaining required rooms were constructed gradually in the old two-room primary schools. However, sources said that the follow-up work was usually slow and done in most of the cases even decades later. They said that due to the slow work and meagre financial resources, half of the primary schools still had two rooms.

Of total 23,073 primary schools in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa only 1,175 including 413 for girls, have six rooms, according to official data of the education department, while 10,318 schools, including 4,440 for girls, are functioning in two-room setup.

Similarly, there are 255 single-room primary schools, including 155 for boys and 100 for girls. The data reveal that 3,030 primary schools have three rooms.

According to the data, there are 2,446 four-room primary schools in the province, including 1,526 for boys and 920 for girls, while 1,259 primary schools, including 474 for girls, have five rooms.

New primary schools in KP to have six rooms, six teachers - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal.

A rough estimate would be that we require 95-100 billion investment to get basic facilities in all KPK schools.

P.S.: they should change the name of pakhtunkwa energy development organisation:p

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465044707484000256

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

*Technical education body gets autonomy*
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has awarded autonomy to technical education and vocational training agency and approved restructuring of the directorate of technical education.

The government renamed the agency as Technical Education and Vocational Training Authority (TEVTA) and granted it autonomous status in a meeting held here on Saturday with Chief Minister Pervez Khattak in the chair, said a handout.

The meeting decided that in future students of technical training would spend three days a week in a vocational centre to learn theory and three days in a factory for practical work. All admissions will be given on the basis of the demands of local industry and market.

The products of the under-training students will be marketed and the profit will be distributed among the students and institute on the basis of a fixed formula of 80:20 per cent.

At the end of the technical training, the graduates would be given employment in the relevant sector through local entrepreneurs.

The meeting also decided to vocationalise the schools throughout in province. The subject of technical training will be made compulsory from class 6th to class 8th.

The chief minister appreciated TEVTA team for implementing his directives and making considerable progress in a short span of time. He said that government would leave no stone unturned to provide the required funds TEVTA.

“Today the certificates and degrees of our technical education have no worth as no one takes care of its standard. If the situation remains the same, spending of millions of rupees fund is useless,” Mr Khattak said.

He said that he wanted spending of each and every penny of public exchequer in a transparent and result-oriented manner. He said that government was determined to prepare domestic skilled manpower for industrialists and investors, who intended to make investment there.

TEVTA Chairman Eng Nauman Wazir, Adviser to Chief Minister Rafaqatullah Babar, Chief Secretary Amjad Ali Khan, Additional Chief Secretary Khalid Pervez, Higher Education Secretary Farah Hamid, Law Secretary Mohammad Arifeen, Industries Secretary Mohammad Ali Shehzada, University of Engineering and Technology Vice-chancellor Syed Imtiaz Hussain Gilani, Islamia College University Vice-chancellor Dr Qibla Ayaz, University of Peshawar Vice-chancellor Dr Rasool Jan and Principal Secretary to Chief Minister Mohammad Ishfaq Khan besides other officials attended the meeting.

Technical education body gets autonomy - Newspaper - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

*KP govt plans star ratings for hospitals to help people*

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Health Department is awarding star ratings to the public and private sector hospitals and medical colleges and institutes to enable the people to take informed decisions concerning treatment and education.

“Presently, the people don’t know about the available facilities at the healthcare institutes due to which they often make wrong decisions in connection with their treatment,” Dr Umar Ayub, managing director of the KP Health Foundation, told Dawn. Similarly, the students take admission to medical colleges not knowing about their legal status and recognition, he said.

The decision was taken by the health department after its meeting with the Commonwealth Medical Trust (Commat) last month. The meeting recommended giving star ratings to the hospitals and medical institutes in the province to facilitate the people, Dr Ayub said.

Commat, an independent organisation, helps the Commonwealth countries in promotion of health, prevention of diseases and the advancement of human rights and medical ethics, particularly for the poor and marginalised groups. It will assist the government in carrying out the exercise after which the government will give grades to the institutions in line with the facilities they would offer.

According to the plan, the Health Foundation experts will visit different hospitals and diagnostic centres and award them stars on the basis of facilities there. He said that the government would publicise for public information the data about the availability of doctors as well as their experience and qualifications at a particular institution.

“The information to be collected during the star rating campaigns in medical teaching and services institutions will be shared with public so that they can make informed choices and decisions,” Dr Ayub elaborated.

The plan is also in line with the Right to Information law already passed by the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government, he said. The exercise, likely to take a couple of months, also seeks to acknowledge the contributions made by the teachers and students to the medical profession, he said.

“We would like to take this opportunity to self-reflect and self-appraise on key issues in medical education and delivery of health services. Currently, there is a mushrooming growth of medical education institutes both at undergraduate and postgraduate level and health care services institutions in public and private sectors, which needed to be rectified,” he said.

Dr Ayub said that quantifiable data and case studies had shown increase in the number of institutions and health personnel due to which it was difficult for the patients as well the students to make informed decisions on seeking treatment and taking admissions.

He said that under the programme, the institutions would be made responsible to ensure that there was a mandatory annual faculty development programme with accreditation.

He said that medical curriculum should be based on learning objectives and case studies to keep pace with the advancements taking place around the world.

The health department has also planned to develop career pathway for the doctors so that young medical professionals could choose to pursue a career by design and not by default in academic medicine, health management etc.

He said that the government wanted that all institutions should be led by personnel trained for their jobs. “In this context we have requested for provision of technical expertise and support from the Commat, Higher Education Commission, Pakistan Medical and Dental Council, Health Regulatory Authority, and College of Physicians and Surgeons Pakistan,” Dr Ayub said.

The institutions will be marked from one to seven stars that will give an idea about the facilities available in a particular institution.


KP govt plans star ratings for hospitals to help people - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

*4,000 unemployed KP youth to get skill training*


To generate sustainable livelihood and employment opportunities for the less educated people of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, about 4000 youth will be provided skill training in the fields of heavy transport, construction machinery and related applied technologies.
Germany is supporting this training programme that will cost around 31.5 million euros. Pakistan Poverty Alleviation Fund (PPAF) is executing this project that will help unemployed youth get domestic and overseas jobs.
In this regard, the PPAF has signed an MoU with National Logistics Cell’s Applied Technologies Institution. Under the programme, specific need-based vocational trainings to the selected community members in the identified seven districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa are being imparted. Once the community members complete training, they are awarded with certificates that will increase their chances to find employment overseas as well as within the country. 
The selection of candidates is done by partner organisations. The Applied Technologies Institute carries out their aptitude tests and enrolls them for training courses accordingly. The selected candidates are provided accommodation, food and training material besides a stipend.
The first batch of 498 trainees graduated on September 2013; the second batch of 637 trainees graduated in December 2013 and the third batch of 441 trainees graduated in March 2014. 
The 4thbatch comprising 350 trainees has started the training session on April 10.



4,000 unemployed KP youth to get skill training

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal.

Can any one confirm that local bodies election will not be delayed beyond November this year?


----------



## ajpirzada

Leader said:


> *4,000 unemployed KP youth to get skill training*
> 
> 
> To generate sustainable livelihood and employment opportunities for the less educated people of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, about 4000 youth will be provided skill training in the fields of heavy transport, construction machinery and related applied technologies.
> Germany is supporting this training programme that will cost around 31.5 million euros. Pakistan Poverty Alleviation Fund (PPAF) is executing this project that will help unemployed youth get domestic and overseas jobs.
> In this regard, the PPAF has signed an MoU with National Logistics Cell’s Applied Technologies Institution. Under the programme, specific need-based vocational trainings to the selected community members in the identified seven districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa are being imparted. Once the community members complete training, they are awarded with certificates that will increase their chances to find employment overseas as well as within the country.
> The selection of candidates is done by partner organisations. The Applied Technologies Institute carries out their aptitude tests and enrolls them for training courses accordingly. The selected candidates are provided accommodation, food and training material besides a stipend.
> The first batch of 498 trainees graduated on September 2013; the second batch of 637 trainees graduated in December 2013 and the third batch of 441 trainees graduated in March 2014.
> The 4thbatch comprising 350 trainees has started the training session on April 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 4,000 unemployed KP youth to get skill training



this should be merged with TEVTA if not already so. doing so will help TEVTA in its institutional building and will also streamline the limited resources towards a defined objective.



Bilal. said:


> Can any one confirm that local bodies election will not be delayed beyond November this year?



there is a tussle between ECP and PTI. PTI is not willing to hold local bodies elections without electronic voting to which ECP has not agreed (so far). All the other ground work has already been completed by the KPK govt such as delimitation.
I personally do not like this. Local bodies elections should have happened by now. the more it gets delayed, the more PTI loses. Major part of the PTI's manifesto revolves around local bodies. Whatever PTI has been doing so far are long term projects which will not show up (in terms of benefit) any time soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Bilal. said:


> Can any one confirm that local bodies election will not be delayed beyond November this year?



I will not tolerate more delay... no matter hat !


----------



## Bilal.

ajpirzada said:


> there is a tussle between ECP and PTI. PTI is not willing to hold local bodies elections without electronic voting to which ECP has not agreed (so far). All the other ground work has already been completed by the KPK govt such as delimitation.
> I personally do not like this. Local bodies elections should have happened by now. the more it gets delayed, the more PTI loses. Major part of the PTI's manifesto revolves around local bodies. Whatever PTI has been doing so far are long term projects which will not show up (in terms of benefit) any time soon.



Exactly, local bodies will deliver on grassroot level and will have huge impact on the lives of common people very quickly. Further delay should not and cannot be allowed.



Leader said:


> I will not tolerate more delay... no matter hat !




Let's hope there no further delay or people won't be able to see the immediate benefits of the system that PTI wants for the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Women in Tank, getting shooting training from the police !

p.s. 

the girl in the middle is a natural shooter !!


----------



## ajpirzada

Leader said:


> I will not tolerate more delay... no matter hat !



i dont know what is PTI leadership thinking. local govt success (inclusive of village councils) in Bihar (India) was the favt case study of IK before the elections. Right now it seems as if it has become a non issue. PTI seems to be relaxing since the other provinces are lagging behind but the latter are not interested in such elections to start with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

ajpirzada said:


> i dont know what is PTI leadership thinking. local govt success (inclusive of village councils) in Bihar (India) was the favt case study of IK before the elections. Right now it seems as if it has become a non issue. PTI seems to be relaxing since the other provinces are lagging behind but the latter are not interested in such elections to start with.



Yes, I sense this laziness too, especially in the case of local bodies election, maybe internal politics too playing a role in delay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

Leader said:


> Yes, I sense this laziness too, especially in the case of local bodies election, *maybe internal politics too playing a role in delay*



hope not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Last I heard about Local Bodies, there is real messed up issues from ECP which is not allowing PTI to hold LB elections under bio metric system while PTI is insisting to conduct electronic voting. This is the main reason of the delay.

To be, its important to hold LB elections in KPK as soon as possible, but its more important to introduce bio metric electronic voting. Introducing such systems and holding a successful rigging free elections is the only way forward for PTI.

Hence, I can wait as long as PTI makes sure elections are held under new electronic system.

@Bilal. @ajpirzada @Leader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

@Jazzbot I understand the importance of biometric voting system and why PTI is trying to show the KPK LB elections are as a proof of concept for the rest of the country. But, having said that, they need to show some urgency and leave no effort unexpended to get it done as soon as possible because the delay is actually causing a lot of loss to the overall PTI program of development. So instead of a laid back approach they need to be on their toes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Bilal. said:


> @Jazzbot I understand the importance of biometric voting system and why PTI is trying to show the KPK LB elections are as a proof of concept for the rest of the country. But, having said that, they need to show some urgency and leave no effort unexpended to get it done as soon as possible because the delay is actually causing a lot of loss to the overall PTI program of development. So instead of a laid back approach they need to be on their toes.




I totally agree with you on that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

why information ministry is being dissolved in Khyber pukhtunkhuwa? @Jazzbot @Spring Onion @chauvunist @Pukhtoon @Pak-one


----------



## Leader

Chilam Joshi Festival

chilam-joshi-festival


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

Metro Bus system is a must for peshawar since the cost of metro train is way too much.

I hope the federal govt and KPK govt will sanction money together for a metro bus system like in pindi-islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

farhan_9909 said:


> Metro Bus system is a must for peshawar since the cost of metro train is way too much.
> 
> I hope the federal govt and KPK govt will sanction money together for a metro bus system like in pindi-islamabad



This is of prime importance because Public transport sucks in Peshawar and it's deteriorating each day..Once you travel even by mistake in these buses/wagons,believe me you have to rest for a good deal of time to get over the digusting experience..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farhan_9909

chauvunist said:


> This is of prime importance because Public transport sucks in Peshawar and it's deteriorating each day..Once you travel even by mistake in these buses/wagons,believe me you have to rest for a good deal of time to get over the digusting experience..



travelled in them for months

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> why information ministry is being dissolved in Khyber pukhtunkhuwa? @Jazzbot @Spring Onion @chauvunist @Pukhtoon @Pak-one




No idea, post some details.


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> No idea, post some details.



that official account on twitter @kpgovt said that we are closing down operations, and then read on mashriq newspaper that information ministry is being closed in KP. dont have any link. will share.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> that official account on twitter @kpgovt said that we are closing down operations, and then read on mashriq newspaper that information ministry is being closed in KP. dont have any link. will share.




And no details on why they are taking this step? Are they merging this ministry with any other or are they just closing it like that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> And no details on why they are taking this step? Are they merging this ministry with any other or are they just closing it like that?



Nope, no mention of any details. just one liner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> Nope, no mention of any details. just one liner.



Lets wait for details to come out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=303091009854714





@Leader

No objection if Kalabagh Dam doesn’t submerge KP cities: Khattak

An interesting excerpt: 


> PTI believed that education was the only way out and the *KP government would establish 28,000 schools under Tamer-e-School Programme*.



@Bilal.



KPK approves Rs5.9bn development projects

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=303091009854714
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Leader
> 
> No objection if Kalabagh Dam doesn’t submerge KP cities: Khattak
> 
> An interesting excerpt:
> 
> 
> @Bilal.
> 
> 
> 
> KPK approves Rs5.9bn development projects



he seems a very humble and down to earth person... I kinda starting to like him, never saw him smile, dont know why...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=303091009854714
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Leader
> 
> No objection if Kalabagh Dam doesn’t submerge KP cities: Khattak
> 
> An interesting excerpt:
> 
> 
> @Bilal.
> 
> 
> 
> KPK approves Rs5.9bn development projects



where can i see full program?


----------



## Bilal.

@Jazzbot I think there is a bit of confusion there. There are already a total of roughly 28000 schools in KPK that would get basic facilities under Tameer-e-school program. 28000 schools won't be established under the program neither are so many new schools needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

ajpirzada said:


> where can i see full program?




It wasn't a program, he just paid a special visit to Dunya News headquarter in Lahore, saw their various departments and expressed his views.

http://dunyanews.tv/index.php/en/Pakistan/222413-PTI-stands-united-with-Pak-Army-Pervez-Khattak



Bilal. said:


> @Jazzbot I think there is a bit of confusion there. There are already a total of roughly 28000 schools in KPK that would get basic facilities under Tameer-e-school program. 28000 schools won't be established under the program neither are so many new schools needed.



Possible, maybe a reporting error.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

CM KPK Interview. finally!

Taakra on News One - 19th May 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

ajpirzada said:


> CM KPK Interview. finally!
> 
> Taakra on News One - 19th May 2014




Was about to post this.



KPK gets first Modern Forensic Lab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

This is called reforming the system...

1,2,3 are the most important ones in which the relevant authority take undue time and delays in hope of bribe...

domicile usually dont take more than 1-4 days, as far as Lahore is concern.. so I guess its a fair beginning of the reforms by KP govt of PTI to facilitate services in a certain time-frame.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajpirzada

Leader said:


> This is called reforming the system...
> 
> 1,2,3 are the most important ones in which the relevant authority take undue time and delays in hope of bribe...
> 
> domicile usually dont take more than 1-4 days, as far as Lahore is concern.. so I guess its a fair beginning of the reforms by KP govt of PTI to facilitate services in a certain time-frame.



from what i remember, anyone missing the said deadline was supposed to be paying some sort of a fine.. ryt?


----------



## Leader

ajpirzada said:


> from what i remember, anyone missing the said deadline was supposed to be paying some sort of a fine.. ryt?



Yes, that was what was proposed, and I am sure same was made law in the bill.. but it should have been mentioned on the ad, instead of mazlum face of the public, they should know that they are being empowered to better service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

Leader said:


> Yes, that was what was proposed, and I am sure same was made law in the bill.. but it should have been mentioned on the ad, instead of mazlum face of the public, they should know that they are being empowered to better service.



PTI is bad at marketing itself in the national media

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

what is current status of mass transit system in Peshawar


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Leader

ajpirzada said:


> PTI is bad at marketing itself in the national media



true, we are not like PPP to have ideological columnists, nor we are like pmln to buy pens.. heard about CM KP Khattak and some other ministers were traveling to lahore and stopped by police and asked for bribe, they told police that we are ministers and CM is with us, they didnt believe first, but instead when realized asked bribe for langar !! this was reported as Imran khan alleges that punjab police asked bribe from CM Khattak..... sigh !


----------



## chauvunist

Leader said:


> true, we are not like PPP to have ideological columnists, nor we are like pmln to buy pens.. heard about CM KP Khattak and some other ministers were traveling to lahore and stopped by police and asked for bribe, they told police that we are ministers and CM is with us, they didnt believe first, but instead when realized asked bribe for langar !! this was reported as Imran khan alleges that punjab police asked bribe from CM Khattak..... sigh !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Its a huge negative for PTI to be honest. The thing is people in rural areas learn alot from media and news and some from urban areas too. Right now i am sure majority of punjab sees PTI as a party who is doing nothing but complaining abt rigging and elections and have left their province to the dogs which is just not true as evident by this thread. 

And baseless statements of parvaiz rasheed and rana sanalullah saying these things are also not helping as there is little news to counter act that. PTI needs to have a stronger Media front and carry themselves better if they want to win outside KPK bcz the developments are known to the people in KPK but they are not well known to people outside the province and that is a massive massive negative..

One of my friends told me that the PMT is being worked on and may become operational next year. Hopefully its inauguration when its built will shut some haters up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007




----------



## WishLivePak

Status on metro train in Peshawar? Imran was talking negative about metro bus (it's elevation) and said metro train is what's needed. But Punjab has announced 3 year completion and no sign from kpk about even mou?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

WishLivePak said:


> Status on metro train in Peshawar? Imran was talking negative about metro bus (it's elevation) and said metro train is what's needed. But Punjab has announced 3 year completion and no sign from kpk about even mou?



That's the question I have been asking for a while now but there is no response from Insafians. last year there was news about it and then there was an advertisement about its feasibility study as well. If i remember correctly there was budget allocation as well but what happened after? it is dark!!!


























So all in all there are only news till now and speculation without any concrete decision as to what KPK govt is going to do about Mass transit. Last time I saw a tender for High Ace wagons for Mass transit from KPK govt.. lolzzz..


----------



## WishLivePak

If there is no metro train, PTI will fare very bad in next election. Why? PML will boost about its trains and tell KPK that if they vote, they too will get trains and buses.

The way I see it, PTI is going to lose next election. PML will have trains ready just in time. If construction don't start until mid 2015, it's nearly impossible for train tracks to finish.
Also some trains from your images look like bullet trains..


----------



## saiyan0321

I asked my friend living in peshawar abt it and he said its being worked on as lands have been locked and the train itself may come to be operational in the next year or so. ( he holds no love for IK and is very critical of him). What i want is a more clearer answer from posters here who are keeping quite an eye on the progress. 

Personally i have no doubt the train will come to pass. It will happen i dont doubt that. 

The lands are locked outside Lahore too as N is thinking of expanding Metro bus outside the city of lahore. Right now there is no construction but lands being locked is an indication that it may start soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kugga

I don't know what PTI's media cell is doing these days... Two most important things about which everyone wants to hear are local bodies system and infrastructure of cities, Education no doubt is most important but we get updates on that now and then... But infrastructure is like totally neglected either by the government or by the media cell. And local bodies system is unnecessarily delayed and PTI seams quiet on that... By doing that PTI is loosing support of even the die heart fans... 

Sent from my RM-825_im_mea3_287 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

help build schools..

Locate a school on map to support !! | Page 5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

kugga said:


> I don't know what PTI's media cell is doing these days... Two most important things about which everyone wants to hear are local bodies system and infrastructure of cities, Education no doubt is most important but we get updates on that now and then... But infrastructure is like totally neglected either by the government or by the media cell. And local bodies system is unnecessarily delayed and PTI seams quiet on that... By doing that PTI is loosing support of even the die heart fans...
> 
> Sent from my RM-825_im_mea3_287 using Tapatalk



Im personally not in favor of these transportation expenses as a priority, hence I dont post related news... as there are more pressing issues, human resource development..

but for you






Pre-feasibility completed
Feasibility study started
Current focus: Road corridor#2 (Chamkani, GT road, Sonehri Masjid road, Sir Syed Road and Jamrud road)

Commuters on this route: 4 lac daily (21 thousand hourly)
Cost: 12 billion
Completion time: 1 year

PTI KP govt obeying legal requirements, unlike pmln who burn down LDA record after making metro in lahore for obvious reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

KP to sponsor special students' education expenses !


----------



## saiyan0321

Leader said:


> Im personally not in favor of these transportation expenses as a priority, hence I dont post related news... as there are more pressing issues, human resource development..
> 
> but for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-feasibility completed
> Feasibility study started
> Current focus: Road corridor#2 (Chamkani, GT road, Sonehri Masjid road, Sir Syed Road and Jamrud road)
> 
> Commuters on this route: 4 lac daily (21 thousand hourly)
> Cost: 12 billion
> Completion time: 1 year
> 
> PTI KP govt obeying legal requirements, unlike pmln who burn down LDA record after making metro in lahore for obvious reasons.




Thank you for the details. Hopefully one year later the transit system will be operational. I know it will sound weird but majority of the lower middle class and middle class will look more into materialistic developments ( like schools,hospitals and roads) than reform developments ( like anti corruption bills or education bills or better provincial managerial systems or better crime reporting systems or better land record system). 
IK will need to move on both fronts and parade it on his media cell. I know Most PTIians dont like the concept of bragging but bragging conveys your works to the people and gets you votes.

I am waiting for more developments as sad to say you are the only source of information abt developments in KPK. Keep us informed alright.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

saiyan0321 said:


> Thank you for the details. Hopefully one year later the transit system will be operational. I know it will sound weird but majority of the lower middle class and middle class will look more into materialistic developments ( like schools,hospitals and roads) than reform developments ( like anti corruption bills or education bills or better provincial managerial systems or better crime reporting systems or better land record system).
> IK will need to move on both fronts and parade it on his media cell. I know Most PTIians dont like the concept of bragging but bragging conveys your works to the people and gets you votes.
> 
> I am waiting for more developments as sad to say you are the only source of information abt developments in KPK. Keep us informed alright.



You are right, absolutely right...

and yes PTI media cell sucks big time, Shireen Mazari should leave it to someone who is not member parliament or maybe to some professionals...

Yes, Allah willing, I will keep on posting on developments and issues, thanks for appreciating..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Policy of ‘rationalisation’: Government to dissolve information directorates – The Express Tribune

This what I was talking about... @Jazzbot It makes no sense at alll.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WishLivePak

didn't ik said no more loans?


----------



## kugga

Leader said:


> Im personally not in favor of these transportation expenses as a priority, hence I dont post related news... as there are more pressing issues, human resource development..
> 
> but for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-feasibility completed
> Feasibility study started
> Current focus: Road corridor#2 (Chamkani, GT road, Sonehri Masjid road, Sir Syed Road and Jamrud road)
> 
> Commuters on this route: 4 lac daily (21 thousand hourly)
> Cost: 12 billion
> Completion time: 1 year
> 
> PTI KP govt obeying legal requirements, unlike pmln who burn down LDA record after making metro in lahore for obvious reasons.




I agree with you to some extent but as you know while living in Punjab, the province which gets highest share in NFC awards, and that too in Lahore where 90% of Punjab's budget is spent mostly on infrastructure development we also want some sort of projection of development in KPK. Human development is core issue but those projects of human development are also delayed. The most important thing that will actually bring change is local bodies system and that is also delayed so if no human development project is going on and there is no infrastructure development as well it will create difficulties for PTI supporters to support PTI anymore. PTI shud look into this and work on its media team





Sent from my RM-825_im_mea3_287 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzbot

New Technology Introduced In Peshawar Driving Center

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

kugga said:


> I agree with you to some extent but as you know while living in Punjab, the province which gets highest share in NFC awards, and that too in Lahore where 90% of Punjab's budget is spent mostly on infrastructure development we also want some sort of projection of development in KPK. Human development is core issue but those projects of human development are also delayed. The most important thing that will actually bring change is local bodies system and that is also delayed so if no human development project is going on and there is no infrastructure development as well it will create difficulties for PTI supporters to support PTI anymore. PTI shud look into this and work on its media team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my RM-825_im_mea3_287 using Tapatalk



as far I can see, KP is going at reasonable pace and doing a great job.. Yes not been able to conduct LB election is a negative, whatever hurdles being created by ECP, we must get LBs placed. rest PTI is doing great in KP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

Jazzbot said:


> New Technology Introduced In Peshawar Driving Center


I am surprised that it's even called a technology. I have been seeing car simulators since childhood. Oh yes it is understandable that there has not been a trend of learning car driving in Pakistan, people just jump into the car and start driving. But still, it's not a technology, 27 lakh main jo cheez bani hai wo kitni special ho gi

Nevertheless new additions are always a welcome sign and must be appreciated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WishLivePak

Can someone tell me if KPK is really progressing or just MOU being signed? Or plannings going on. Like, has there any good physical things happening? I can't read these urdu announcements, sorry.


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


>




So this means, new Ehtisab Commission is round the corner..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> So this means, new Ehtisab Commission is round the corner..



Yup.. I am glad on this development. looking forward for its functional abilities to recover looted money and stop corruption in existing govt. both essential for KP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*KP govt approved 22 projects 

DEVELOPMENT NEWS: GOVT OF KPK HAS APPROVED 22 MAJOR DEVELOPMENT PROJECTS WITH AN ESTIMATED COST OF RS. 12892.735 MILLION*

The Provincial Development Working Party (PDWP) under the Chairmanship of Mr. Khalid Pervez, the Additional Chief Secretary Khyber Pakhtunkhwa on 29th May, 2014 approved 22 development projects with an estimated cost of Rs. 12892.735 million

The meeting was attended by the Administrative Secretaries and Senior Staff of P&D, Finance, Environment, C&W, LG&RD, Agriculture, Health, Higher Education, Industries, Relief Rehabilitation Social Welfare & Irrigation Departments.



1 Retrofitting of City Hospital, Lakki Marwat at a cost of Rs. 113.544 million.

2 Purchase of additional land for University of Malakand(Revised) at a cost of Rs. 160.655 million.

3 Construction of Residences & Bachelor Hostel in all District head Quarters for Government servants in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (Revised) at a cost of Rs. 869.178 million.

4 Purchase of equipment for 1 Category-A, 4 Category-C and 4 Category-D Hospitals of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (D.I.Khan, Kalabat,Dargai, Lahor Swabi, Sarai Naurang, Jani Khel Bannu, Havelian, Totakan, Thana Malakand ) at a cost of Rs. 482.364 million

5 Feasibility and Establishment of two GGDC in district Nowshera one each at Jalozai & Tarkha at a cost of Rs. 525.00 million.

6 Feasibility and establishment of two Home Economic Colleges in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa one each Nowshera and Abbottabad at a cost of Rs.600.00 million.

7 Establishment of Small Industrial Estate Abbottabad-2,PC-II at a cost of Rs. 200.000 million.

8 Establishment of Small Industrial Estate at Hatar , PC-II at a cost of Rs. 220.00 million.

9 Priority Projects in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa SH: Repair/Rehabilitation of road from Ziarat kaka Sahib to Tangi Khattak village in Distt: Nowshera at accost of Rs. 104.824 million.

10 Priority Projects in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa SH: Repair/Rehabilitation in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa of road from GT road to Walai village in Distt: Nowshera.(Pk-13) at a cost of Rs. 79.498 million.

11 Social Protection & Poverty Alleviation Programme in KPK on need basis at a cost of Rs. 2000.00 million.

12 Provision for contractor’s decretal/accrued liabilities and uncashed cheques at a cost of Rs.200.00 million.

13 Restoration of Flood affected roads and bridges in Tehsil Drosh, Chitral & Boni in District Chitral at a cost of Rs.150.00 million..

14 Rehabilitation of 17 KMs Roads in PK-48 District Abbottabad(2nd Revised) at a cost of Rs. 157.892 million.

15 Construction of Pre Stressed RCC Bridge over Indus River from KKH to Seo village at Dassu Kohistan ( Balance funds of PSDP scheme) at a cost of Rs. 322.534 million.

16 Improvement & Widening of Ama Khel Mulazai Road (6 km) District Tank at a cost of Rs. 79.036 million.

17 Land acquisition for Swat Express Way at a cost of Rs. 2300.00 million.

18 Imp. & Rehabilitation Barian to Nathiagali Road District Abbottabad at a cost of Rs. 614.00 million.

19 Emergency Rural roads Rehabilitation project (JICA Assisted) Loan,P-62 ADP No.359 Sh:- Reh & imp of Chitral Garam Chashma road in District Chitral having a total length of 13.34 kms at a cost of Rs. 297.236 million.

20 Provision of grant-In Aid to Dost welfare foundation Khyber Pakhtunkhwa at a cost of Rs. 150.00 million

21 Construction of Northern section of ring road (missing link)Peshawar from Warsak road to Jamrud road (land Component ) at a cost of Rs. 2827.00 million.

22 Revised PC-I for PSDP scheme construction of Mardan Khel Dam Project District Karak at a cost of Rs. 439.974 million.

Some of the above mentioned schemes were approved subject to cost rationalization and physical inspection/inquiry by DG, M&E.


KPK Development: 22 Projects Cost of Rs. 12892.735 Million Approved

@kugga

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kugga

Hope these projects are completed on time and publicized properly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

nomi007 said:


>



i dont get it. KPK NAB is operational?


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471931125229576192
This, This is what happens when govt has credibility, you start a campaign to build schools and they come to support.... inshallah this support from international community will continue to grow..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajpirzada

*CM KPK Pervez Khatak Intv with Asad Hassan- VOA*






very informative interview

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

*chief minister KPK pervez khattak aaj kamran khan ke saath 14 April*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tameem




----------



## Leader

*SKY-TRAIN PROJECT UNDER PESHAWAR RAPID MASS TRANSIT SYSTEM.*

Under a synoptic plan of public transport "Peshawar Rapid Mass Transit System" Govt. now focusing on overhead sky-train project. Peshawar Sky-train is a mass rapid transit system for the city of Peshawar. The project is under the consideration of PTI led Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. PMTS will be a light rapid transit Sky-Train system. Which will be initially constructed on one red line having length of 18.4 kilometer from Chamkani (Chughal Pura) to Hayatabad area via airport of Peshawar.

It will use fully automated trains on grade-separated tracks, running mostly on elevated guide ways, which gives passengers views across the city and helps Sky-Train to hold consistently high (over 95%) on-time reliability. Sky-Train project will help to reduce road traffic jam situation specially in rush hours.

*Authorities are making sure that this public owned transit system remain in proper working conditions and with full services for at least next 100 years after starting it's service. The project will be complete in 2017 (3 years) and will remain in service till 2117 (100 years), Authorities claim.*
According to officials, the project would require, massive funding and would provide relief to locals regarding traffic flow. “The World Bank has shown interest in starting the Sky Train project in the provincial capital of the province,” they further said.

It would be worthy to mention that work on Peshawar Rapid Bus Service plan already started.



Sky-Train Project Under Peshawar Rapid Mass Transit System

@kugga

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

Can someone explain to me the KPK NAB and the Federal NAB link? Is the KPK NAB under the Federal NAB? If so, then what is the KPK Ihtesab cell about? Will it be different from the KPK NAB or is the same?


----------



## Leader

Sasti Bijli a project by PTI volunteers for KP at their own ! @farhan_9909


----------



## Jazzbot

ajpirzada said:


> Can someone explain to me the KPK NAB and the Federal NAB link? Is the KPK NAB under the Federal NAB? If so, then what is the KPK Ihtesab cell about? Will it be different from the KPK NAB or is the same?




Its not under federal NAB, its an autonomous provincial NAB with no provincial govt's interference. It can audit provincial CM too. And KPK Ihtesab or NAB is same thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

Jazzbot said:


> Its not under federal NAB, its an autonomous provincial NAB with no provincial govt's interference. It can audit provincial CM too. And KPK Ihtesab or NAB is same thing.



so the federal NAB has nothing to do with the Provincial NAB? because on the NAB website there is this chart:







according to the chart, NAB (KP) comes under the Chairman of the Federal NAB. This then means that the KPK NAB which PTI is talking about is something different and there will be two NABs operating in KPK - one under the federal gov and one under the provincial. 

You getting my confusion?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

ajpirzada said:


> so the federal NAB has nothing to do with the Provincial NAB? because on the NAB website there is this chart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> according to the chart, NAB (KP) comes under the Chairman of the Federal NAB. This then means that the KPK NAB which PTI is talking about is something different and there will be two NABs operating in KPK - one under the federal gov and one under the provincial.
> 
> You getting my confusion?




lol yea, I didn't know there is a NAB KPK. In that case, PTI is talking about a new separate Ehtisaab Commission, maybe that's why they named it Ehtisaab Commission instead of NAB KPK. This will be a new department because IK and CM KPK talked about establishing such department a lot of times.


----------



## Leader

#PTI's MNA from NA25 Tank Dawar khan kundi in 5 star hotel enjoying expensive tea, Where is change?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> #PTI's MNA from NA25 Tank Dawar khan kundi in 5 star hotel enjoying expensive tea, Where is change?



These are the sort of people who know the exact problems of the common man such as roads, nalas, water, sewerage, cleaning etc. 

With the introduction of local bodies system, the introduction of these sort of grass root citizens into development offices will further increase and result in relevant and real development.

Now this is Tabdeeli.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

Why so late in local bodies election??


----------



## ajpirzada

*Priority subject: Government to allocate Rs100b for education*
By Umer Farooq
Published: June 4, 2014


Share this article

Print this pageEmail




Khan said the provincial government has been focusing on education and besides constructing new schools and rehabilitating old ones the ministry has also been working on teacher training programmes.

*PESHAWAR: 
Increasing the provincial education budget by over 35%, the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) led government is likely to allocate Rs100 billion for the education sector (elementary, secondary and higher education) for fiscal year 2014-15, according to Minister for Education Muhammad Atif Khan.*

During an interview with The Express Tribune, Khan said the provincial government has been focusing on education and besides constructing new schools and rehabilitating old ones the ministry has also been working on teacher training programmes.

“Unless you train teachers to provide quality education to children and unless you have an accurate monitoring system, just raising the structure of a school will not deliver results.”






Khan could not reveal the exact figure of the allocated budget, saying it is the job of the finance minister to do so.

He said besides continuing projects initiated by the previous government, PTI has worked hard to identify a number of schools which were destroyed due to the 2010 floods, 2005 earthquake and militancy, adding they will all be rebuilt as soon as possible. “This is our problem and we will solve it on our own,” Khan said.

While replying to a question over a recent survey which showed that the provincial education graph had gone down slightly, the minister said the survey had been conducted in 2013 during the Awami National Party led government’s tenure.

He said that school-based recruitment is in progress where schoolteachers will have to serve at one school only; not only to end political victimisation but also so teachers develop a sense of ownership with the school, adding residents of the areas will be preferred in the recruitment process.

The minister said that the total amount disbursed this past fiscal year for salaries of 210,000 education department employees was over Rs61 billion.

Talking about PTI’s Tameer-e-School Programme, the minister said 28 schools have so far been sponsored by people from within and outside the country, informing that people have donated over Rs150 million. “This amount is apart from the government-allocated budget. Overseas employees have been doing much more for their countrymen back home,” Khan said.

The minister acknowledged that there are a number of missing facilities in the province’s schools, including boundary walls, toilets, fans and potable water, among others, which will be addressed by the government on a priority basis.

Soon after the PTI took over the reins of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P), it announced an education emergency in the province and launched enrolment drives to bring out-of-school children into the fold.

_Published in The Express Tribune, June 4th, 2014._

Priority subject: Government to allocate Rs100b for education – The Express Tribune



Fahad Khan 2 said:


> Why so late in local bodies election??



stuck in the court due to appeals concerning delimitation in other provinces.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## farhan_9909

100Billion or 35% is indeed a huge amount for educational activities in KPK


----------



## ajpirzada

farhan_9909 said:


> 100Billion or 35% is indeed a huge amount for educational activities in KPK



Just a correction if you dont mind. 35% is the percentage increase over the previous budget. Meaning previous year's budget was 74 billion (61 billion went in salaries).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

ajpirzada said:


> Just a correction if you dont mind. 35% is the percentage increase over the previous budget. Meaning previous year's budget was 74 billion (61 billion went in salaries).



I just got it now.Still a incredible increase

As per the Most latest ranking of District education by alif elaan.it put KPK city Bannu on top by school infrastructure surpassing even Islamabad
District Education Rankings - Alif Ailaan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

farhan_9909 said:


> I just got it now.Still a incredible increase
> 
> As per the Most latest ranking of District education by alif elaan.it put KPK city Bannu on top by school infrastructure surpassing even Islamabad
> District Education Rankings - Alif Ailaan



Govt school usually in KPK are good because local people take care of it and don't let any influence person take over public asset because there is no Jagirdari system in KPK...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

ajpirzada said:


> “Unless you train teachers to provide quality education to children and unless you have an accurate monitoring system, just raising the structure of a school will not deliver results.”



Bingo!

Good to see that the PTI team has a long term planning in place and is not going with the gung ho attitude of making everything within record time and then displaying it on the media.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152212588604527




We promised reforms in Governance before Elections. We are very proud to have brought reforms in Police. Common man in KP is seeing a major change in Police behavior and performance. IG KP Nasir Khan Durrani promises, "Aap ka zilla, aur aap hi kay banday ... Aap mujhe letter likh sakhtay hain, SMS kar saktay hain" while taking candid feedback from the public. The people applaud his efforts. Must watch!

*admin give positive rating to IG nasir durani sab*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jazzbot

nomi007 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152212588604527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We promised reforms in Governance before Elections. We are very proud to have brought reforms in Police. Common man in KP is seeing a major change in Police behavior and performance. IG KP Nasir Khan Durrani promises, "Aap ka zilla, aur aap hi kay banday ... Aap mujhe letter likh sakhtay hain, SMS kar saktay hain" while taking candid feedback from the public. The people applaud his efforts. Must watch!
> 
> *admin give positive rating to IG nasir durani sab*




KP Govt has done drastic things for police, they've been slowly equipped with latest tech, hope they will also concentrate on better training and weaponry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I M Sikander

nomi007 said:


>


This is simply Pathetic, can't the KPK gov. arrange 1 Million dollar equivalent to 10 Crore PKR for the project.

If they can't bear the expenses for preparation of feasibility report themselves, What else we should expect them. On one hand Punjab Gov. is completing project in months through their own resources, We in KPK in still searching for finances even for the feasibility reports.



nomi007 said:


> what is current status of mass transit system in Peshawar


Frankly, its only on papers dude. 
The cost, design, feasibility study, PC1 nothing final. 
Even the feasibility report will be prepared on loan/grants.


----------



## Jango

Ranasikander said:


> On one hand Punjab Gov. is completing project in months through their own resources...



...at the expense of more pressing issues.


----------



## I M Sikander

Fulcrum15 said:


> ...at the expense of more pressing issues.


Doesn't matter, atleast they are. WHat about KPK. 

If not metro and mono rails, whay no mega projects related to Health and eduction in KPK. Patients refused by Peshawar Hospitals mostly going to Islamabad and Lahore for critical treatments.


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=900535496639995

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hyde

Ranasikander said:


> This is simply Pathetic, can't the KPK gov. arrange 1 Million dollar equivalent to 10 Crore PKR for the project..


Sir this is just a feasibility report. Even other projects that took place in Pakistan went through the similar procedure. Basically 1 million dollars is given by ADB and once the report is ready we will come to know the actual cost of whole project. Say ADB comes to conclusion that it would cost 100 million dollars for argument sake. Then CM will request ADB to fund it as it was the one who prepared the feasiblity report too... lol --- and then ADB is likely to fund 50% of the project releasing 50 million dollars and asking to arrange rest of the funds from alternative sournces. This is how it goes... You are counting the money for the feasibility report only...

See Bhasha Dam is going to cost over 14 billon dollars but in budget they are releasing pity amounts of 20, 25, 30 billion rupees even though the actual amount required is going to b arond 1400 billion rupees as per latest reports. But the problem is the project has not started at massive scale and they are fulfilling necessary requirements such as purchase of land etc before finally taking the project in hand. Once it will reach to final state, The tankers of money would be needed all of a sudden



Ranasikander said:


> If they can't bear the expenses for preparation of feasibility report themselves, What else we should expect them. On one hand Punjab Gov. is completing project in months through their own resources, We in KPK in still searching for finances even for the feasibility reports.


Whatever Punjab government does is for advertisement-sake or to attract voters. It doesn't matter if the project is feasible or not. They can do it, their budget is 2.5 times bigger than K-P. Their distribution of funds has always been criticised for allocating major chunk of the budget for Lahore only etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

IGP Durrani addressing police officers in Police station Booni Chitral.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Aether said:


> Sir this is just a feasibility report. Even other projects that took place in Pakistan went through the similar procedure. Basically 1 million dollars is given by ADB and once the report is ready we will come to know the actual cost of whole project. Say ADB comes to conclusion that it would cost 100 million dollars for argument sake. Then CM will request ADB to fund it as it was the one who prepared the feasiblity report too... lol --- and then ADB is likely to fund 50% of the project releasing 50 million dollars and asking to arrange rest of the funds from alternative sournces. This is how it goes... You are counting the money for the feasibility report only...
> 
> See Bhasha Dam is going to cost over 14 billon dollars but in budget they are releasing pity amounts of 20, 25, 30 billion rupees even though the actual amount required is going to b arond 1400 billion rupees as per latest reports. But the problem is the project has not started at massive scale and they are fulfilling necessary requirements such as purchase of land etc before finally taking the project in hand. Once it will reach to final state, The tankers of money would be needed all of a sudden
> .



For Basha Rs 15bn has been released for land and Rs 10bn for construction thi year. But this is just a start, Pakistan as you said will need billions of $ in coming years to complete this gigantic dam.


----------



## Kompromat

@bulbula l Bhasha dam will also help transform our energy sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Haji Camp #Peshawar GT Road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

i like how color of sky changes lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

stops name

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*Imran Khan with the future of Pakistan*



great khan sir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

nomi007 said:


> *Imran Khan with the future of Pakistan*
> 
> 
> 
> great khan sir



haha back to school !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Leader said:


> haha back to school !!


leader's always check the quality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Fulcrum15 said:


> ...at the expense of more pressing issues.




and shoving tax payer money in their pockets by selling "ittefaq" ka sarya for unnecessary projects, at double the rates. Pathetic !


----------



## nomi007

_*FINALLY APPROVED *_
* CM Approved 27km Double Track Highway For PRMTS *



پشاور ریپڈ ماس ٹرانزٹ سسٹم وزیراعلی نے آج سرکاری طور پر منظوری دے دی
*Peshawar Mass Transit System Corridor from Nasir Pur GT Road to Hayatabad Karkhano market, 1st phase from Nasirpur to Peshawar Cantt will be completed in six months while the rest till Hayatabad in nine months. Total cost Rs.10 billion.*
The Chief Minister Pervez Khattak at CM Secretariat Peshawar approved construction of 27km double track highway and plying modern bus service on it under *Peshawar Rapid Mass Transit System* Corridor from Nasir Pur GT Road to Hayatabad Karkhano market. This project, meeting east west longest ends of the city, will be completed under public private partnership with estimated cost of Rs.10 billion under the command of Mohsin Aziz, Industrialist and Vice Chairman Board of Investment and Trade (BoIT). The 1st phase from Nasirpur to Peshawar Cantt will be completed in six months while the rest till Hayatabad in nine months. However Chief Minister directed for starting working both the phases simultaneously and completing it within deadline of one year.

This important corridor Rapid Transit System will have well facilitated bus *stops at 22* places while its east west ends could be reached in less than one hour with comfort. *81 air conditioned buses* would be plied on it through private company with nominal fare. All the buses will reach its destination without any hurdle that will also reduce traffic problems on other roads of the city.

The meeting also decided to *allow ambulance and fire brigade vehicles* on this corridor. It on completion would also give an aesthetic look that would also convert so many dirty places on both sides presently into beautiful spots.

Provincial Minister Amjad Afridi, Advisor to CM on Investment RafaqatUllah Babar, VC BoIT, Mohsin Aziz, Industrialist Ghulam Sarwar Mohamand, Chief Secretary, Amjad Ali Khan, Additional Chief Secretary Khalid Pervez, SMBR Waqar Ayub, CM’s Principal Secretary Mohammad Ishfaq Khan, Secretaries of Finance, P&D, Housing, Transport, LG and other concerned departments attended the meeting.

The meeting took stock of various aspects of this crucial corridor of *PRMTS* and necessary decisions were taken. Chief Minister made clear that this project must be launched and completed under visionary planning so that it could prove successful and durable in all respects and besides facilitating and resolving transportation problems of the citizen, it could considerably add to beauty of the city. He said that this project must be exemplary in respect of financial and time saving aspects and its completion must be ensured in shortest possible time. He directed for accelerating work on other corridors of PRMTS as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KPKNews

*پشاور ریپڈ ماس ٹرانزٹ سسٹم وزیراعلی نے آج سرکاری طور پر منظوری دے دی *​*Peshawar Mass Transit System Corridor from Nasir Pur GT Road to Hayatabad Karkhano market, 1st phase from Nasirpur to Peshawar Cantt will be completed in six months while the rest till Hayatabad in nine months. Total cost Rs.10 billion.*
The Chief Minister Pervez Khattak at CM Secretariat Peshawar approved construction of 27km double track highway and plying modern bus service on it under *Peshawar Rapid Mass Transit System* Corridor from Nasir Pur GT Road to Hayatabad Karkhano market. This project, meeting east west longest ends of the city, will be completed under public private partnership with estimated cost of Rs.10 billion under the command of Mohsin Aziz, Industrialist and Vice Chairman Board of Investment and Trade (BoIT). The 1st phase from Nasirpur to Peshawar Cantt will be completed in six months while the rest till Hayatabad in nine months. However Chief Minister directed for starting working both the phases simultaneously and completing it within deadline of one year.

This important corridor Rapid Transit System will have well facilitated bus *stops at 22* places while its east west ends could be reached in less than one hour with comfort. *81 air conditioned buses* would be plied on it through private company with nominal fare. All the buses will reach its destination without any hurdle that will also reduce traffic problems on other roads of the city.

The meeting also decided to *allow ambulance and fire brigade vehicles* on this corridor. It on completion would also give an aesthetic look that would also convert so many dirty places on both sides presently into beautiful spots.

Provincial Minister Amjad Afridi, Advisor to CM on Investment RafaqatUllah Babar, VC BoIT, Mohsin Aziz, Industrialist Ghulam Sarwar Mohamand, Chief Secretary, Amjad Ali Khan, Additional Chief Secretary Khalid Pervez, SMBR Waqar Ayub, CM’s Principal Secretary Mohammad Ishfaq Khan, Secretaries of Finance, P&D, Housing, Transport, LG and other concerned departments attended the meeting.

The meeting took stock of various aspects of this crucial corridor of *PRMTS* and necessary decisions were taken. Chief Minister made clear that this project must be launched and completed under visionary planning so that it could prove successful and durable in all respects and besides facilitating and resolving transportation problems of the citizen, it could considerably add to beauty of the city. He said that this project must be exemplary in respect of financial and time saving aspects and its completion must be ensured in shortest possible time. He directed for accelerating work on other corridors of PRMTS as well.


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Muhammad Omar

nomi007 said:


> _*FINALLY APPROVED *_
> * CM Approved 27km Double Track Highway For PRMTS *
> 
> 
> 
> پشاور ریپڈ ماس ٹرانزٹ سسٹم وزیراعلی نے آج سرکاری طور پر منظوری دے دی
> *Peshawar Mass Transit System Corridor from Nasir Pur GT Road to Hayatabad Karkhano market, 1st phase from Nasirpur to Peshawar Cantt will be completed in six months while the rest till Hayatabad in nine months. Total cost Rs.10 billion.*
> The Chief Minister Pervez Khattak at CM Secretariat Peshawar approved construction of 27km double track highway and plying modern bus service on it under *Peshawar Rapid Mass Transit System* Corridor from Nasir Pur GT Road to Hayatabad Karkhano market. This project, meeting east west longest ends of the city, will be completed under public private partnership with estimated cost of Rs.10 billion under the command of Mohsin Aziz, Industrialist and Vice Chairman Board of Investment and Trade (BoIT). The 1st phase from Nasirpur to Peshawar Cantt will be completed in six months while the rest till Hayatabad in nine months. However Chief Minister directed for starting working both the phases simultaneously and completing it within deadline of one year.
> 
> This important corridor Rapid Transit System will have well facilitated bus *stops at 22* places while its east west ends could be reached in less than one hour with comfort. *81 air conditioned buses* would be plied on it through private company with nominal fare. All the buses will reach its destination without any hurdle that will also reduce traffic problems on other roads of the city.
> 
> The meeting also decided to *allow ambulance and fire brigade vehicles* on this corridor. It on completion would also give an aesthetic look that would also convert so many dirty places on both sides presently into beautiful spots.
> 
> Provincial Minister Amjad Afridi, Advisor to CM on Investment RafaqatUllah Babar, VC BoIT, Mohsin Aziz, Industrialist Ghulam Sarwar Mohamand, Chief Secretary, Amjad Ali Khan, Additional Chief Secretary Khalid Pervez, SMBR Waqar Ayub, CM’s Principal Secretary Mohammad Ishfaq Khan, Secretaries of Finance, P&D, Housing, Transport, LG and other concerned departments attended the meeting.
> 
> The meeting took stock of various aspects of this crucial corridor of *PRMTS* and necessary decisions were taken. Chief Minister made clear that this project must be launched and completed under visionary planning so that it could prove successful and durable in all respects and besides facilitating and resolving transportation problems of the citizen, it could considerably add to beauty of the city. He said that this project must be exemplary in respect of financial and time saving aspects and its completion must be ensured in shortest possible time. He directed for accelerating work on other corridors of PRMTS as well.



NIce is the Project at-grade or Partially Elevated???


----------



## Leader

pathetic number of scholarships.... 1,2,1,2,1,2,2,1,2,2,1,1,.... da fak !


----------



## Leader

*‘KP education budget to rise substantially’*

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa budget for 2014-15 will see an increase in allocation for education, provincial minister Inayatullah said on Wednesday after the launch of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Elementary and Secondary Budget analysis by the Centre for Governance and Public Accountability (CGPA).
“There will be (a) substantial increase in the education budget in the coming financial year,” he said, stressing that the issue of education was related to governance, and to improve education governance, a more participatory approach was needed. He stressed the need for more educational facilities for girls, and said that separate schemes for female education were required to fill the gap between female and male education. Inayatullah did not hint at the percentage the provincial government might have decided to increase the education budget with. 
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Elementary and Secondary Education Secretary Afzal Latif also spoke on the occasion, saying that that Rs 355 billion need to be invested in the next five years to improve the education crisis faced by the province. He stated that even if Rs 335 billion were available there were huge capacity issues. He appreciated the role of the civil society organisations in promoting education, and said that the government and civil society needed to work together to make the education budget more transparent. 
The secretary also pointed that the tax base needed to be widened because the government functioning is dependent on direct taxes. The study reveals that in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Elementary and Secondary Education, there is little coincidence of policy claims and actual practices. “The study analysis the elementary and secondary education budget of KP for 2011-2012, 2012-13 and 2013-2014 highlighting the trends in allocation, priorities of the government and budget-making practices that require involvement of citizens,” the organisation conducting the study said.
It notes that despite Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government’s commitment to meeting the Millennium Development Goals of ensuring 100 percent enrolment rate in E&S and ensuring 88 percent overall literacy rate, the current budget allocation trends “do not match the policy claims”. The study highlights gender gaps in both provision of educational facilities and budget allocations. While the population of the province is almost evenly divided between male and female, educational facilities meant for girls only constitute 35-40% of the total budget.

‘KP education budget to rise substantially’

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

All Saints' Church Peshawar gets biometrics system for security

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1423901231227953

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*FINALLY KHAYAL AA HE GEHA*
*امیر جماعت اسلامی پاکستان اور صوبہ خیبر پختونخوا کے سینئر وزیر سراج الحق نے دو ٹوک الفاظ میں واضح کیا ہے کہ پونے دو ارب روپے کی لاگت سے تعمیر ہونے والے مفتی محمود فلائی اوور کی تعمیر میں مزید تاخیر کسی بھی صورت برداشت نہیں کی جائے گی اور خبردار کیا کہ اگر اس منصوبے کو 30 اگست تک مکمل کرکے ٹریفک کے لیے نہ کھولا گیا تو متعلقہ کنٹریکٹر اور دوسرے اہلکار سزا سے نہیں بچ سکیں گے۔ سراج الحق نے رحمان بابا **انٹرسیکشن سے لیکر باچا خان چوک تک زیر تعمیر مفتی محمود فلائی اوور کے منصوبے پر تعمیراتی کام کا جائزہ لیا۔ صوبائی وزیر بلدیات عنایت اللہ خان، ڈائریکٹر جنرل پی ڈی اے محمد سلیم، کمشنر پشاور منیر اعظم اور کئی دوسرے سرکاری اہلکار بھی ان کے ہمراہ تھے۔ اس موقع پر سینئر وزیر کو مفتی محمود فلائی اوور کے بارے میں تفصیلی



بریفنگ دی گئی۔ اس منصوبے سے رحمان بابا انٹرچینج سے لیکر باچا خان چوک تک ٹریفک جام کا مسئلہ ختم ہوجائے گا*۔

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

tameer e school program

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jazzbot

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police use modern technology

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

nomi007 said:


> _*FINALLY APPROVED *_
> * CM Approved 27km Double Track Highway For PRMTS *
> 
> 
> 
> پشاور ریپڈ ماس ٹرانزٹ سسٹم وزیراعلی نے آج سرکاری طور پر منظوری دے دی
> *Peshawar Mass Transit System Corridor from Nasir Pur GT Road to Hayatabad Karkhano market, 1st phase from Nasirpur to Peshawar Cantt will be completed in six months while the rest till Hayatabad in nine months. Total cost Rs.10 billion.*
> The Chief Minister Pervez Khattak at CM Secretariat Peshawar approved construction of 27km double track highway and plying modern bus service on it under *Peshawar Rapid Mass Transit System* Corridor from Nasir Pur GT Road to Hayatabad Karkhano market. This project, meeting east west longest ends of the city, will be completed under public private partnership with estimated cost of Rs.10 billion under the command of Mohsin Aziz, Industrialist and Vice Chairman Board of Investment and Trade (BoIT). The 1st phase from Nasirpur to Peshawar Cantt will be completed in six months while the rest till Hayatabad in nine months. However Chief Minister directed for starting working both the phases simultaneously and completing it within deadline of one year.
> 
> This important corridor Rapid Transit System will have well facilitated bus *stops at 22* places while its east west ends could be reached in less than one hour with comfort. *81 air conditioned buses* would be plied on it through private company with nominal fare. All the buses will reach its destination without any hurdle that will also reduce traffic problems on other roads of the city.
> 
> The meeting also decided to *allow ambulance and fire brigade vehicles* on this corridor. It on completion would also give an aesthetic look that would also convert so many dirty places on both sides presently into beautiful spots.
> 
> Provincial Minister Amjad Afridi, Advisor to CM on Investment RafaqatUllah Babar, VC BoIT, Mohsin Aziz, Industrialist Ghulam Sarwar Mohamand, Chief Secretary, Amjad Ali Khan, Additional Chief Secretary Khalid Pervez, SMBR Waqar Ayub, CM’s Principal Secretary Mohammad Ishfaq Khan, Secretaries of Finance, P&D, Housing, Transport, LG and other concerned departments attended the meeting.
> 
> The meeting took stock of various aspects of this crucial corridor of *PRMTS* and necessary decisions were taken. Chief Minister made clear that this project must be launched and completed under visionary planning so that it could prove successful and durable in all respects and besides facilitating and resolving transportation problems of the citizen, it could considerably add to beauty of the city. He said that this project must be exemplary in respect of financial and time saving aspects and its completion must be ensured in shortest possible time. He directed for accelerating work on other corridors of PRMTS as well.


 
Has there been information on what kind of buses were selected or who is the management company for their operations


----------



## nomi007

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Has there been information on what kind of buses were selected or who is the management company for their operations


still no idea most probably chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

kyun k yehi hai *naya kpk*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=312296058934209





This has confused me. Asad Umar says it ain't gonna be a metro like project but a Mass Transit system. Like running on already present roads etc. He also said wrong info is being spread on social media.

BTW, some thing I have heard regarding budget.

1- No overseas medical chcekup allowed on govt expenditure.
2- Agri tax.
3- No houses greater than 10 Marla to be allocated by government for govt officials.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

nomi007 said:


> kyun k yehi hai *naya kpk*


Good to Allocation of Budget to Education, Agri, research and tourism.. these areas were ignored in Past by provincial govts

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Fulcrum15 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=312296058934209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has confused me. Asad Umar says it ain't gonna be a metro like project but a Mass Transit system. Like running on already present roads etc. He also said wrong info is being spread on social media.
> 
> BTW, some thing I have heard regarding budget.
> 
> 1- No overseas medical chcekup allowed on govt expenditure.
> 2- Agri tax.
> 3- No houses greater than 10 Marla to be allocated by government for govt officials.









50% increase in Patwari salary. fee payable shall be submitted through banks with respect to lands.

Sales tax decreased from 16% to 15%.


the best of all is the increase of 27% in Education sector.. inshallah with this rate of increase, KP govt will have 6% by the forth year of governance !

follow the hashtag #WelfareBudgetKPK for more on KP budget !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saiyan0321

Ok i am confused here and need some information. In peshawar is it an internal city *train* system being built or a metro *bus *system being built. 

Or are they building both. so far in the news there is little to no info on it. For the parties sake CHANGE YOUR MEDIA HEAD!!!!!!!


----------



## Leader

Total Revenue Collected by KPK govt

2012-13= 7408 million

and

2013-14= 12637 million

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

Three health workers face murder charge over measles deaths

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

2013-14 Education budget = Rs 66 billion...

2014-15 Education budget = Rs 111 billion...

efforts being put behind elements that can bring the real change. #NayaKP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

Leader said:


> 2013-14 Education budget = Rs 66 billion...
> 
> 2014-15 Education budget = Rs 111 billion...
> 
> efforts being put behind elements that can bring the real change. #NayaKP



Isn't it 80 billion?


----------



## Leader

Bilal. said:


> Isn't it 80 billion?



I read 111 billion. 

but I guess you are right

Education Affairs and Services(Including Health Education etc) = 87,632.332 

White Paper on proposed KP Budget 2014-15


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Leader said:


> I read 111 billion.
> 
> but I guess you are right
> 
> Education Affairs and Services(Including Health Education etc) = 87,632.332
> 
> White Paper on proposed KP Budget 2014-15









post #2459 page 164 Naya KPK same thread it's 80 billion not 111 billion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Leader said:


> I read 111 billion.
> 
> but I guess you are right
> 
> Education Affairs and Services(Including Health Education etc) = 87,632.332
> 
> White Paper on proposed KP Budget 2014-15



@Bilal. p.s. HIGHER EDUCATION, ARCHIVES & LIBRARIES = 7,044.880

Overall "A sum of Rs. 219,694.522 million has been allocated for utilization under Welfare Budget2014-15, which is 54.27% of the total budget of Rs. 404,805.000 million"


----------



## Bilal.

Leader said:


> @Bilal. p.s. HIGHER EDUCATION, ARCHIVES & LIBRARIES = 7,044.880
> 
> Overall "A sum of Rs. 219,694.522 million has been allocated for utilization under Welfare Budget2014-15, which is 54.27% of the total budget of Rs. 404,805.000 million"



Then the question would be whether it's in addition to the 80 billion or a component of those 80 billions?


----------



## Leader

Bilal. said:


> Then the question would be whether it's in addition to the 80 billion or a component of those 80 billions?



It was separately mentioned, I havent find it under the break up figures... let me scan through again...

@Bilal. its included in 87 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

Leader said:


> It was separately mentioned, I havent find it under the break up figures... let me scan through again...
> 
> @Bilal. its included in 87 billion.



Still if I am not mistaking KPK has the highest percentage and per capita allocation. Would have loved it if it were a 100 billion as expected before the budget though.


----------



## Leader

Bilal. said:


> Still if I am not mistaking KPK has the highest percentage and per capita allocation. Would have loved it if it were a 100 billion as expected before the budget though.



Yes you are right, inshallah next will, the increase is gradual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

current status of mufti Mehmood flyover Peshawar
hope it will be completed 31 august

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Hyperion said:


> Sapce reserved for future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTIAN.


you can edit this as ex - PTIAN


----------



## I M Sikander

The facts and figures speaks for themselves

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I M Sikander

nomi007 said:


> current status of mufti Mehmood flyover Peshawar
> hope it will be completed 31 august


*This fly over is under construction for the last three years. Simply sham less yaar.*
While in punjab the walton and other fly over are being completed in 62 days. Here is one such project which is under construction for the last 3 years. 
It was started on *29th June 2011 *by ANP gov. and still under construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

Ranasikander said:


> View attachment 35282
> 
> The facts and figures speaks for themselves



Made up figures it seems...

KPK on Punjabs Footstep | Page 3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magician007

Ranasikander said:


> View attachment 35282
> 
> The facts and figures speaks for themselves



KPK education budget 111 billions out of 404 billions budget which is 111/404 *100 = *27.47 %*
punjab education budget 277 billions out of 1044 billions budget which is 277/1044 *100=*26.53%*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ajpirzada

*Budgetary Comparison (Static): Development Strategies of Punjab & KPK*

The political competition between the two provincial governments (Punjab & KPK) has expectedly or unexpectedly resulted in an apparent convergence across the two budget papers. At the aggregate level there does appear to be certain differences, however, they do not stand much ground when accounting adjustments are made for a consistent comparison. The first impression is that of an uncomfortable similarity. Nonetheless, there are major priority differences at the micro level - distinctly reflecting respective party manifestos - which can only be inferred through a careful analysis of the allocations under annual development expenditure.






Table 1: The %ages have been calculated using corresponding tables (on General Revenue and Expenditure 2014-15) in both the budget documents (given at the end).​Two key adjustments are to be noted when looking at Table 1. Firstly, the apparent difference across the two provinces under the heading of General Public Services (GPS) and Education Affairs & Services (EA) is only due to how the district level education expenditure is treated. Punjab government has divided the education expense into provincial (82bn) and district level (181bn). I infer that the Punjab government has recorded all of the district level expenditure under the GPS since this is where 236bn worth of transfers are made to 'the district government.' This is contrary to the KPK who appear to have recorded the corresponding expense under the EA. Therefore, I have taken this out of the GPS and placed it under EA to ensure consistency and facilitate comparison. An identical adjustment has been made for health. 37bn of the health related district level spending is taken out of the GPS and moved under 'Health.' Secondly, the entry for Punjab under 'B' has been adjusted by eliminating the double counting (related to state trading + repayment of commercial bank loan) - in line with the KPK format.

After the aforementioned adjustments, the only difference at the aggregate level is the negligible allocation for 'social protection' by the Punjab government arguably compensated by the higher spending under health. Other than this, higher level of Development expenditure (C) in KPK is mostly due to a relatively higher proportion of foreign assistance (most of which is grants). With these points in mind, the potential difference across the two provinces can therefore only be observed in how the annual development expenditure (ADE) is allocated.
In what follows, I start with a breakdown and cross-comparison of Education and Health. I then move on to the breakdown of the annual development expenditure (ADE) which is where the respective development strategies are reflecting themselves.

*1) EDUCATION & HEALTH*
Note that there are two primary heads under which the sectoral expenditures fall: Current expenditure (CE) in the form of salaries etc; and, annual development expenditure (ADE). I give estimates for each of these to allow you for self-reflection.

*Punjab*
i) CE: Allocation of 228bn for education (20.8% of the Budget) and 91bn for health (8.3% of the Budget).
ii) ADE: Allocation of 45bn* for education (13% of total ADE and 4.1% of the Budget) and 31bn for health (9% of total ADE and 3.6% of the Budget).
_*I have taken out the 2.9bn for 'Sports and Youth' from education to stay consistent with the KPK allocation._
_Summary: Total allocation of 24.9% and 8.5% (of the budget) for education and health, respectively._
*KPK*
i) CE: Allocation of 87bn for education (21.6% of the Budget) and 21bn for health (5.2% of the Budget).
ii) ADE: Allocation of 25bn for education (18% of total ADE and 6.1% of the Budget) and 11bn for health (8% of total ADE and 2.7% of the Budget).
_Summary: Total allocation of 27.7% and 7.9% (of the budget) for education and health, respectively.
_



*2) ADE: PRIORITY BREAKDOWN*
While there is little difference at the aggregate level, some significant differences can be observed in the development strategies of the two provinces:
i) One of the contributing factor (education) has already been pointed out. _Education has a share of 18% in ADE for KPK whereas it is 13% for Punjab._
ii) _Industry & commerce gets an allocation of 3.7% by KPK. For Punjab it is 2% of the ADE._
iii) _13.4% of the ADE in KPK is going to district/regional development. For Punjab it is only 5.3%._
iv) _Water & Senitation gets 7.6% and 5% (of ADE) in KPK and Punjab, respectively._
v) _Infrastructure development gets a major 43% of the ADE in Punjab. For KPK it is only 24%_
a) Roads: 9.2% of ADE for Punjab; 12.4% of ADE for KPK.
 b) Irrigation: 10% of ADE for Punjab; None
c) Energy: 9% of ADE for Punjab; 4% for KPK
d) Buildings: 2.3% of ADE for Punjab; 1% for KPK
e) Urban Development: 12.2% of ADE for Punjab; 6.3% for KPK
vi) _For Punjab, 9.5% of the ADE is going the 'Special Initiatives.' For KPK, an almost similar heading of 'Pro-poor initiatives' has an allocation of 5.7% of the ADE._ It is less clear as to what these initiatives are.
vii) Lastly, _KPK also has a significant allocation of 8.9% going to 'Home' and 'Finance.'_ I am uncertain about their explanation.

The above breakdown (plus health) accounts for around 90% of the ADE for both the KPK and Punjab. The higher spending by Punjab under v) and vi) can explain all of the spending difference between the two provinces under i), ii), iii), iv) and vi).

*CONCLUSION*
The difference between the two development strategies can be adequately attributed to the varying priorities across Social Development Spending and Infrastructure Development Spending. While KPK is more focused on education and district level social spending in an attempt to directly target the middle and lower-middle class, Punjab has its emphasis on large scale infrastructure projects in both energy and road network. Which one is better? It is a subjective question. In the end what matters without any ambiguity is the institutional mechanism through which the funding is directed.

finding a Highway to HOPE: Budgetary Comparison (Static): Development Strategies of Punjab & KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

Why is there soo much confusion on the budget amounts. Pathetic by both PTI and N media cells. PTI media cell needs to get its act together and promote the works and budget of PTI and N media cell needs to grow up and stop spreading such lies. I read in the newspaper Pervaiz rashid barking abt PTI budget spreading the same lies i see here. 

The shocker is he is our information minister. Unbelievable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Bilal. said:


> Still if I am not mistaking KPK has the highest percentage and per capita allocation. Would have loved it if it were a 100 billion as expected before the budget though.



i think it is 80 billion + 30 billion for schools destroyed by terrorists =110 billion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

wasm95 said:


> i think it is 80 billion + 30 billion for schools destroyed by terrorists =110 billion



it is 87bn under the current expenditure for education and 24bn under the development expenditure which gives a total of 111bn.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khalidr

Ranasikander said:


> View attachment 35282
> 
> The facts and figures speaks for themselves



Go and take this ratios to the same elementary school in which u studied. Seems like Ganjas hard work is visible in individuals like you with no brains

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I M Sikander

Bilal. said:


> Made up figures it seems...
> 
> KPK on Punjabs Footstep | Page 3


Typical response from a blind PTI supporter.
These are actual figures reported in all newspaper of yesterday. Go and do some homework before making baseless comments.



Khalidr said:


> Go and take this ratios to the same elementary school in which u studied. Seems like Ganjas hard work is visible in individuals like you with no brains


*I wonder why the response from PTI kids are always same, full of utter nonsense. *


----------



## ajpirzada

Ranasikander said:


> Typical response from a blind PTI supporter.
> These are actual figures reported in all newspaper of yesterday. Go and do some homework before making baseless comments.
> 
> 
> *I wonder why the response from PTI kids are always same, full of utter nonsense. *



these are the figures which I could get out of the two budget documents. help me find any mistake in what i have written

Budgetary Comparison (Static): Development Strategies of Punjab & KPK


----------



## Bilal.

Ranasikander said:


> Typical response from a blind PTI supporter.
> These are actual figures reported in all newspaper of yesterday. Go and do some homework before making baseless comments.
> 
> 
> *I wonder why the response from PTI kids are always same, full of utter nonsense. *



No need for personal insults. I shared the link as did @ajpirzada Sb. Let's have a discussion like grown ups that we all claim to be and prove our points with facts and figures and logic. If your point is right than I am more than glad to accept it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R2D2

*MAFTA

Multilateral Agreement for a Free Trade Alliance*

I propose formation of an economic block MAFTA composed of Pakistan, China, Afghanistan, Russia, Iran, Turkey, Bangla Desh, Sudan, Saudi Arabia, UAE, CARs, Brazil, Indonesia, Malaysia, Venezuella, Japan, Cuba, Bolivia, Ireland, Brunei Dar as Salam and Palestinian Authority for free trade without or reduced customs duties.

A MAFTA secretariat should be formed in Istanbul or Kuala Lumpur to coordinate all the activites.

Pakistan and Afghanistan in particular can benefit from adaptation of the advanced technologies from brotherly countries. An example is the recent Metro Bus project in various cities of Punjab with the help of Turkey.

Malaysia and Indonesia are rich in Palm oil and can meet the needs of member countries. Malaysia is also ahead in technology.

Pakistan is a big exporter of Textile and Leather goods.

Brazil is an important member of BRICS group and the biggest exporter in south America.

Saudi Arabia, Iran and Venezuela are major exporters of crude oil. Russia is also a big exporter of gas and can supply Pakistan through its purchased gas from Turkmenistan.

Japan is the technological giant of the East and is already helping Pakistan in various projects.

Cuba is known for its independent policy and is the leading voice of the leftist world and will help us in gaining more space and allies diplomatically. The Cuban doctors performed selflessly during the 2005 earthquake in Pakistan.

Republic of Ireland is known for its independent foreign policy on the European mainland as opposed to Britain which is always toeing the American line.

Iran has patched up its differences with America and is emerging on world stage as a mature power.

Turkey is leading the Muslim world in moderate thought, technology, foreign investment and outreach.


----------



## nomi007




----------



## magician007

*PESHAWAR: Chief Minister Pervez Khattak on Wednesday formally inaugurated the first school of investigation of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police in Peshawar*, which was established to build the capacity of investigation officers and ensure conviction of those involved in different cases of serious nature, particularly terrorism.

According to police officials, a strong need was felt to build the capacity of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police investigation wing keeping in view the increased use of technology in modern day crimes.

They said that the training imparted in this school, opened in Hayatabad, would enable the police investigators to conduct investigations on scientific lines which in turn would have positive effects on the conviction rate and the overall working of police.

*The school is first of police training institutes being set up in KP*
The school of investigation, established by the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police from its own resources, will be headed by a director administration while an officer of the rank of DIG has been appointed to look after the training affairs.

The officials said that the KP police had engaged highly qualified specialists from across the country to deliver lectures to the participants in the school. They have started different capacity building courses for the investigators, including crime scene preservation, evidence collection and preservation, cellular forensics, geo-tagging and geo-fencing for planning crime control, preparation of case file and interview/interrogation techniques.

DIG training Azad Khan briefed the chief minister about the working of various sections of the school, content of modules being taught their and the faculty. Besides visiting various sections of the school Mr Khattak interacted with the first batch of 25 police officers undergoing training in the school.

IGP Nasir Khan Durrani informed the chief minister of the initiatives taken for the capacity building of police and the future plans of police training wing.

This school is the first of a series of training institutes being established as part of capacity building initiative of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police. Mr Khattak was informed that the KP police would soon launch a school of intelligence, bomb disposal school, school of traffic management, police training college, Swabi, and police training college, Malakand. The school of intelligence in Abbottabad will be made operational by end of this month.

The IGP told the chief minister that the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police had become the first police force in the country to establish specialised training institutes for capacity building of its human resource.

The chief minister lauded the vision of KP police leadership and hoped that they would continue to work with the same zeal. Terming police training as priority of his government, Mr Khattak agreed with the IGP’s request for provision of additional classrooms and pledged his government’s continued support to the police department.

_Published in Dawn, June 19th, 2014_



*PESHAWAR: The local police on Wednesday claimed to have arrested eight people, including a woman, for extortion, kidnapping for ransom and other crimes, and seized arms and explosives. The arrests were made during raids in various localities, said a police official.*

The official said four people, including Javed Khan, Irfanullah, Aslam and woman Shin Khalai, were arrested for threatening a citizen for extortion.

Rizwanullah of Garhi Rajkol area informed Paharipura police that he had received threatening calls from unidentified people, who demanded Rs2million extortion.

The complainant is stated to be an employee of the Chief Minister’s House in Peshawar.

The official said the police had arrested Javed Khan during a raid on his house, while his three accomplices were taken into custody from different areas afterwards.

He said the arrested woman disclosed she used to lure wealthy people for kidnapping them with the help of his associates for ransom.

The official said the group had received the Rs0.8 million ransom for the safe release of Peshawar’s Amir Mohammad kidnapped earlier this year.

He said contractor Khalid Khan was also kidnapped by the group in Paharipura area by the same group and police had recovered him.

Also in the day, police chased a group of suspected persons riding a motorcycle after they refused to stop at a Khyber Bazaar checkpost and arrested them after a brief encounter.

He said Faheem of Sardar Ahmad Jan Colony and Mohammad Iqbal of Dalazak Road locality were arrested on the spot, while Farhat of Kishwarabad area and Sher Zaman of Charsadda Road locality were taken into custody afterwards.

The official said police recovered three improvised explosive devices, one unlicensed pistol, four cellphones, over Rs58,000 cash and a motorcycle from the arrested men’s possession.

He said Mohammad Yousaf of Wazir Bagh area had complained to the Khan Raziq police that the suspects had issued him death threats in case of non-payment of ransom.
_Published in Dawn, June 19th, 2014
_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

2 female MPAs of PTI have been removed from Party on allegation of corruption with the development funds, 

investigations are being conducted...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magician007

*75 foreigners held in Peshawar swoop*

PESHAWAR: The city police on Thursday arrested 75 foreign suspects, including Uzbeks, Tajiks and Afghan nationals, from a hotel during a grand operation.

The Superintendent of Police (City), Syed Mustafa Tanveer, confirmed to The News that the city police during a grand operation against the suspects arrested 75 foreign suspects, including 17 Uzbeks, 14 Tajiks and several Afghan nationals from the Kamran Hotel, located in the famous Khyber Bazaar.

The SP City said that the arrests were made during a grand search operation at the city’s hotels and inns. He added that the police also arrested and booked Iqbal Khan, the manager of the hotel.

The SP City said the police took the foreign suspects into custody and started interrogating them.A police official said that DSP Mushtaq and police personnel had conducted the operation.

The SP city said that a grand operation against the suspects at the city’s hotels and inns was being conducted due to an increase in the cases of extortion, target killings and terrorism.“We have issued notices to the owners and managers of all hotels and guest houses to inform the police about the suspects staying at the hotels,” the SP City said, adding the manager of the Kamran Hotel had not informed the police about the foreigners lodged at the hotel. He said the operation against the suspects at the city’s hotels would continue.

The city police have tightened security in the provincial metropolis after the launch of the military operation in North Waziristan. Besides the search operations at the hotels, the police personnel have also been conducting body search at checkpoints in the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I M Sikander

magician007 said:


> *75 foreigners held in Peshawar swoop*
> .


Whats this news doing in Naya KPK thread.


----------



## magician007

just letting everyone know, what is happening in KPK i.e performance of KPK police


----------



## ajpirzada

Ranasikander said:


> Whats this news doing in Naya KPK thread.



its to do with the implementation of the laws recently passed in the provincial assembly. basically to do with the hotel management and guess houses such that they are required to keep a record of who stays with them and inform it to the police.

this is the first big case in this regard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

*Back in the house: PHC restores PTI lawmaker from NA-47 *









*PESHAWAR: The Peshawar High Court (PHC) has restored the membership of Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) lawmaker from NA-47, Qaiser Jamal Khan Afridi, and suspended the decision of an election tribunal which had declared his victory void.*

The high court also issued notices to the tribunal members and other relevant officials. A two-member bench comprising PHC Chief Justice Mazhar Alam Miankhel and Justice Malik Manzoor Hussain heard the case on Thursday.

Qaiser’s lawyer, Akram Sheikh, had appealed against the tribunal’s decision and told the court his client was declared the winner during the May 2013 general elections, however, his rival candidates Abidur Rehman Afridi and Kamil Khan Sherani alleged rigging during the polls and approached the election tribunal.

Both candidates challenged the victory over ‘faulty’ ballot papers after which the tribunal ordered fresh elections for the seat and declared void the PTI candidate’s victory.

On May 5, in its short order, tribunal judge Yahya Zahid Gillani ordered the Election Commission of Pakistan to hold fresh elections on the seat. On May 15, the Supreme Court restored Qaiser as a member of the National Assembly and after adjourning the case, ordered the respondents to approach the high court.

The PHC bench said the tribunal’s decision to remove the lawmaker was not based on justice and in light of witnesses’ statements, restored the MNA’s membership till further orders. The bench also asked rival candidates to furnish their replies.

The frontier regions of Peshawar, Kohat, Bannu, DI Khan, Tank and Lakki Marwat form NA-47.


http://tribune.com.pk/story/724220/back-in-the-house-phc-restores-pti-lawmaker-from-na-47/



Another victory of PTI against rigging mafia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

nomi007 said:


> Haji Camp #Peshawar GT Road


*close view*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

4000 FATA tribal youth to be recruited in KP police for the first time...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

nomi007 said:


> *close view*




Great improvement , there is a need in city to make sure all buildings are painted and there should be fines for unpainted buildings

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

*Setting the tone: Over Rs100b allocated for 1,251 development schemes*








*PESHAWAR: 
The Annual Development Programme (ADP) for the year 2014-15 envisages a total outlay of Rs 139.805 billion, including foreign assistance worth Rs39.77 billion and district ADP of Rs1.672 billion.*

In the current fiscal year, the ADP had been set at Rs118 billion with foreign contributions amounting to Rs35 billion.

However, revised estimates have placed the province’s contributions at Rs80.152 billion and foreign assistance at Rs21.06 billion – both a markdown from the original budget estimates. In fact, out of 32 sectors under the ADP, at least 22 had a revised budget which was less than the budget estimate.








Minister for Finance Sirajul Haq told lawmakers during his budget speech on Saturday the province’s own share in the development component stands at Rs100.05 billion; a 20.54% increase from last year’s ADP.

This year’s ADP comprises 1,251 projects of which about 711 were continuation of existing projects and 540 were new schemes, shared the minister. Siraj said the government has made allocations for current projects so throw forward liability can be reduced and the public can get maximum benefits from development funds.






_Grants for local councils in millions_



Sector-wise allocation shows the largest share falls to regional development at Rs 12.258 billion – the single largest component of development programme, stated the White Paper 2014-2015, available with _The Express Tribune._

Keeping foreign projects assistance (FPA) to a side, this is how the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa government has distributed the ADP:

*Infrastructure and communication*

Rs9.590 billion or over 9% of the ADP has been allocated for roads, Rs7.467 billion or 7% for urban development and Rs200 million for transport. The latter has two new schemes added to an existing eight which had Rs133 million allocated to them.

Rs5.851 billion or less than 6% of the ADP has been reserved for drinking water and sanitation while Rs4.737 billion or 4.7% has been allocated for other water supply-related development work.


_*OTHER INDICATORS*_







*Social development*

For health, the ADP has set aside Rs8.280 billion or roughly 8%. This allocation includes 67 ongoing projects and 27 new ones, according to the White Paper.

Education has been divided under two different heads – Elementary and Secondary Education (ESE) and Higher Education (HE). According to 2014-15’s ADP, ESE gets Rs8.132 billion and HE Rs6.180 billion.

Both ESE and HE comprise of 112 projects, including 44 new ones.

Pro-poor initiatives have received Rs7.900 billion, roughly 8%, of the total ADP, sans foreign assistance. Rs330 million has been allocated for population welfare and Rs2.053 billlion under the head of relief and rehabilitation.

Minority affairs, which come bundled with Auqaf and Hajj, have in all received an allocation of Rs149 million.







*The economy machinery*

Agriculture has received Rs1.587 billion while industries have been allocated Rs3.471 billion in the development programme. This includes agriculture, fisheries and livestock.

Under the head of finance, Rs4.094 billion has been set aside. The document has outlined a few major targets for this sector which includes building Muhafiz Khanas in Peshawar, Mansehra and Mardan, and the establishment of a retirement benefits and death compensation cell.

Rs3.046 billion or nearly 3% has been allocated for energy and power. This will cover at least 36 projects with the overarching aim of making the province self-sufficient.

*Foreign assistance*

According to the budget document, the size of the FPA for 2014-15 is about Rs39.775 billion, which will be utilized on 75 projects. Rs8.269 billion of this foreign assistance is a loan while the rest are categorised as grants.

The largest chunk of FPA goes to the ESE at Rs11.794 billion while the smallest goes to drinking water and sanitation – Rs0.1 million.

In terms of contributors, the Department for International Development (DFID) and European Union (EU) (SBSE) have been shown as largest, giving Rs11.527 billion in grants. This is followed by the Multi Donor Trust Fund which has given Rs5.940 billion in grants and the Japan International Cooperation Agency which has given Rs218 million in grants and Rs5.158 billion as a loan.

The Asian Development Bank has given Rs3.111 billion in a loan and Rs700 million in grants; USAID Rs2.961 billion in grants and the European Union Rs2.280billion in grants.




@ajpirzada

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nomi007

*Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has decided to make Namak mandi a regular food street in Peshawar*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

nomi007 said:


> *Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has decided to make Namak mandi a regular food street in Peshawar*



oh boy oh boy oh boy .... cannot wait to get back to Peshawar ...yum yum yum food !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magician007

*CM's KPK Complaint Cell recovers over Rs20m looted money*

PESHAWAR (APP): Chief Minister\'s Complaint Cell (CMC) Khyber Pakthunkhwa has recovered over Rs.20 million looted money from the brokers for playing the role of middlemen for provision of jobs and other benefits to the applicants who approached them during the previous tenure of ANP led coalition government in the province.

In an exclusive chat with APP here at his office, Chairman Chief Minister\'s Complaint Cell Alhaj Dilroze Khan said, only in one case, the cell recovered Rs.1.2 million from the agent who had promised the complainant for provision of job in the Food Department as Food Inspector in the previous regime. Similarly the cases wherein lacs of rupees bribe was taken by the brokers were in countless numbers, he explained.

He told that the cell takes prompt action on complaints it received round the week on daily basis without observing any off day in order to provide relief to the people who are subjected to different kinds of injustices for the resolution of their just problems.

In reply to a question, Alhaj Dilroze Khan said that the cell has so far referred six cases to the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) involving big scams while fifteen cases are in the pipeline for sending to the Bureau. He told that as many as 30 corruption cases have been sent to the Anti Corruption Establishment of which nine have been disposed of while 21 are in the process of being resolved.

The Chairman CM\'s Complaint Cell disclosed that an authoritative and independent Ehtisaab Commission would formally start functioning in the province in two months time from now. All the arrangements to this effect have been completed, he said adding, KP assembly had enacted the proposed legislation and staff for the commission recruited.

He told that the Cell since its establishment in July 2013 till date received over 30,000 complaints of different natures of which 4202 have been resolved while 2502 were under process of resolution. Similarly around 20000 complaints are in-actionable as it did not fall within the ambit of the Cell like seeking financial aid, jobs and lack of proper evidences etc.

Alhaj Dilroze Khan explained that complaints have been divided into three categories, as in the first category, complaints are addressed within 24 hours which are mostly against police for not registering FIRs, doctors for not attending the patients properly, fake beverages, juices, mutations of lands, officials of the national building departments etc.
In second category complaints were resolved in fifteen days times which are usually filed against absentee teachers, doctors, officers and officials for not attending their offices. We make inquiries into such complaints and get proper feedback from the concerned quarters in the specified time, he claimed.

In the third category of complaints which takes four to five months to address, were pertained to evidence based crime, he said and added that we sent such cases to the NAB KP, Anti Corruption Establishment and Ehtisab Commission.

In reply to a question, he said that Deputy Commissioner Peshawar has conducted 33000 raids against encroachment, shopkeepers selling spurious drugs and sub standard goods. These raids were conducted on the peoples\' complaints and this process continuing throughout the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ajpirzada

Peshawar Police Arrested Lady Polio Worker's Murderers, Klasra Praised KPK Police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafael

Education spending: KP takes lead, Sindh backseat | Business Recorder

When it comes to statistics, it is often the case of unto your numbers, unto mine. Still, even crude estimates of provincial spending on education suggest if things continue the way it has been budgeted for FY15, children in Sindh will be in the worst off situation within a few years time. 

*A look at current and development expenditures on education shows that Punjab has allocated the highest amount to education, Rs273 billion, followed by Sindh (Rs145bn), KP (Rs117bn) and then Balochistan (Rs40.6bn). But, this spending pattern only reflects the size of their economies and the corresponding size of their kitty. 

A more appropriate indicator, therefore, is to measure total education spending as percentage of total budget outlay. Here one can help notice that it is KP whose total education budget is the highest (29%), followed by that of Punjab (25%), Sindh (21%) and Balochistan (19%). *
Interestingly, KP spends the highest on education in per capita terms (5-24 age group), whereas Punjab spends the least. But, if you flip the data around and look only at development spending on education as a percentage of total provincial development outlay, you will find that it is actually Balochistan that has proposed to spend the highest (23%) in FY15, followed by KP (21%), Punjab (11%) and then Sindh (less than 10%). 

This pattern tends to fit in with the pattern of provincial standing in terms of net primary enrollment ratio (NER). Against the UNs MDG goal of 100 percent, Punjab has the highest NER of about 80 percent, whereas Balochistan has the lowest of 58 percent. Sindh and KP have about the same NER of close of 62 percent. 

In line with this, development spending on education of each province per its respective out of schoolchildren shows that KP and Balochistan realize their educational urgencies, but Sindh does not. The scatter graph here clearly shows that Sindh spends a pittance when compared to KP in terms of development spending per out of schoolchildren. Punjab spends much less as well; but, it is also much closer to meeting the UN MDG goal; and, if current spending pattern is any guide, it is only accelerating its pace. 

Budgetary documents show that Punjabs total education spending (current and development) is heavily tilted towards primary education and the least in tertiary sector-in per capita terms. KP and Balochistan on the other hand have a clear bias towards secondary education; whereas, that of Sindh appears evenly spread out between primary and secondary education (See bar graph). 

What wisdom drives these preferences of primary versus secondary and tertiary spending, we don know at the moment. Perhaps, academic and policy researchers would be in a better position to explain: Any takers? 

Explanatory note: 

The calculations in this column are only crude estimates. This is because of three main reasons: First, thanks to the failure of holding census, age-wise provincial population numbers are estimates based on LFS numbers available at PBS website. 

*Secondly, Punjabs education spending is Rs273 billion, but its budgetary documents only show less than Rs100 billion. The remaining, according to experts in the know, is allocated under transfer to local government, when in fact there is no elected local government. In absence of details, this column has assumed the undisclosed amount to be current expenditure allocations for primary education sector. 

Lastly, for one reason or another, Balochistans current expenditure account does not show any allocation for primary sector, which is quite impossible. But, when Balochistans budget documents can show GST on services as direct taxes, then anything is possible. Either way, best if one reads Balochistans numbers with a bit of caution, though the overall picture wouldn change drastically.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

KP Police signed an MOU with Coffey International for establishment of Police School of Investigation in Peshawar. This is going to be first ever such school is to be established in KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Rafael said:


> Education spending: KP takes lead, Sindh backseat | Business Recorder
> 
> When it comes to statistics, it is often the case of unto your numbers, unto mine. Still, even crude estimates of provincial spending on education suggest if things continue the way it has been budgeted for FY15, children in Sindh will be in the worst off situation within a few years time.
> 
> *A look at current and development expenditures on education shows that Punjab has allocated the highest amount to education, Rs273 billion, followed by Sindh (Rs145bn), KP (Rs117bn) and then Balochistan (Rs40.6bn). But, this spending pattern only reflects the size of their economies and the corresponding size of their kitty.
> 
> A more appropriate indicator, therefore, is to measure total education spending as percentage of total budget outlay. Here one can help notice that it is KP whose total education budget is the highest (29%), followed by that of Punjab (25%), Sindh (21%) and Balochistan (19%). *
> Interestingly, KP spends the highest on education in per capita terms (5-24 age group), whereas Punjab spends the least. But, if you flip the data around and look only at development spending on education as a percentage of total provincial development outlay, you will find that it is actually Balochistan that has proposed to spend the highest (23%) in FY15, followed by KP (21%), Punjab (11%) and then Sindh (less than 10%).
> 
> This pattern tends to fit in with the pattern of provincial standing in terms of net primary enrollment ratio (NER). Against the UNs MDG goal of 100 percent, Punjab has the highest NER of about 80 percent, whereas Balochistan has the lowest of 58 percent. Sindh and KP have about the same NER of close of 62 percent.
> 
> In line with this, development spending on education of each province per its respective out of schoolchildren shows that KP and Balochistan realize their educational urgencies, but Sindh does not. The scatter graph here clearly shows that Sindh spends a pittance when compared to KP in terms of development spending per out of schoolchildren. Punjab spends much less as well; but, it is also much closer to meeting the UN MDG goal; and, if current spending pattern is any guide, it is only accelerating its pace.
> 
> Budgetary documents show that Punjabs total education spending (current and development) is heavily tilted towards primary education and the least in tertiary sector-in per capita terms. KP and Balochistan on the other hand have a clear bias towards secondary education; whereas, that of Sindh appears evenly spread out between primary and secondary education (See bar graph).
> 
> What wisdom drives these preferences of primary versus secondary and tertiary spending, we don know at the moment. Perhaps, academic and policy researchers would be in a better position to explain: Any takers?
> 
> Explanatory note:
> 
> The calculations in this column are only crude estimates. This is because of three main reasons: First, thanks to the failure of holding census, age-wise provincial population numbers are estimates based on LFS numbers available at PBS website.
> 
> *Secondly, Punjabs education spending is Rs273 billion, but its budgetary documents only show less than Rs100 billion. The remaining, according to experts in the know, is allocated under transfer to local government, when in fact there is no elected local government. In absence of details, this column has assumed the undisclosed amount to be current expenditure allocations for primary education sector.
> 
> Lastly, for one reason or another, Balochistans current expenditure account does not show any allocation for primary sector, which is quite impossible. But, when Balochistans budget documents can show GST on services as direct taxes, then anything is possible. Either way, best if one reads Balochistans numbers with a bit of caution, though the overall picture wouldn change drastically.*



Education wise Sindh situation is getting worst by every day, comparatively..


----------



## Jazzbot

Director Culture Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Behramand Jan Durrani Giving Cheques to Legendary Singer Khyal Muhammad & Comedian Gul Bali on the behalf of Khyber Paktunkhwa Government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Director Culture Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Behramand Jan Durrani Giving Cheques to Legendary Singer Khyal Muhammad & Comedian Gul Bali on the behalf of Khyber Paktunkhwa Government.



monthly stipend would be better..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Tough times for Patwaries in KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magician007

*PESHAWAR: The website of the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Local Government, Elections and Rural Development department was formally launched on Wednesday at the Local Governance School in Peshawar.*

The launch ceremony brought together senior officers of the Local Government (LG) department and media representatives to experience the newly-established online platform first-hand.

The website, acknowledged as an important tool for the department’s future information management, is dynamic and offers functional levels of interactivity through multimedia support features, news updates and a citizens’ feedback corner.






Speaking on the occasion, LG Secretary Hifzur Rehman said, “Communication as a tool of citizen engagement can do wonders for service delivery. The website has given us the freedom and also made us more accountable to improve the outreach and delivery of our services by interacting more actively with citizens.”

Rehman added the department’s website has been established in line with the government’s e-governance framework. “We are strengthening our internal and external communication and with the launch of the website we have now gone a step ahead to engage with the citizens of K-P through information sharing and public participation,” the secretary said.

The website will strengthen the department’s public relations through sharing communication material such as success stories of local governments. In addition to providing information about ongoing reform measures and development projects being undertaken by the department, the website also enables users to download key documents such as the K-P Local Government Act 2013, K-P District Government Rules of Business 2013, Strategic Development Partnership Framework and Post-Crisis Needs Assessment.

The online platform was developed with the support of the German government under its Support to Good Governance Programme in order to strengthen the K-P LG department’s public relations. Deutsche Gesellschaft für Internationale Zusammenarbeit (GIZ) provided support to the department in process planning, content and structure development, as well as the website’s design.

The Good Governance Programme will also support the provincial government in fostering the design and implementation of a coherent legal framework, strengthening the training system for local civil service, developing models and providing advice for enhancing the quality of urban services, and supporting the design as well as the implementation of participatory planning and budgeting in urban local governments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The operations are mandatory , and hope rest of Pakistan can step up with suppport to families that are relocating
A reminder to Pakistani forces to setup "PERMENENT" presence in Afghanistan so this does not happens over and over again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

magician007 said:


> *PESHAWAR: The website of the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Local Government, Elections and Rural Development department was formally launched on Wednesday at the Local Governance School in Peshawar.*
> 
> The launch ceremony brought together senior officers of the Local Government (LG) department and media representatives to experience the newly-established online platform first-hand.
> 
> The website, acknowledged as an important tool for the department’s future information management, is dynamic and offers functional levels of interactivity through multimedia support features, news updates and a citizens’ feedback corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking on the occasion, LG Secretary Hifzur Rehman said, “Communication as a tool of citizen engagement can do wonders for service delivery. The website has given us the freedom and also made us more accountable to improve the outreach and delivery of our services by interacting more actively with citizens.”
> 
> Rehman added the department’s website has been established in line with the government’s e-governance framework. “We are strengthening our internal and external communication and with the launch of the website we have now gone a step ahead to engage with the citizens of K-P through information sharing and public participation,” the secretary said.
> 
> The website will strengthen the department’s public relations through sharing communication material such as success stories of local governments. In addition to providing information about ongoing reform measures and development projects being undertaken by the department, the website also enables users to download key documents such as the K-P Local Government Act 2013, K-P District Government Rules of Business 2013, Strategic Development Partnership Framework and Post-Crisis Needs Assessment.
> 
> The online platform was developed with the support of the German government under its Support to Good Governance Programme in order to strengthen the K-P LG department’s public relations. Deutsche Gesellschaft für Internationale Zusammenarbeit (GIZ) provided support to the department in process planning, content and structure development, as well as the website’s design.
> 
> The Good Governance Programme will also support the provincial government in fostering the design and implementation of a coherent legal framework, strengthening the training system for local civil service, developing models and providing advice for enhancing the quality of urban services, and supporting the design as well as the implementation of participatory planning and budgeting in urban local governments.



whats the website?


----------



## magician007

Leader said:


> whats the website?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

magician007 said:


> View attachment 36547



thank you very much Sir. so nice of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Tourism Department Khyber Pakhtunkhwa launched facebook page to aware masses about tourist attractions and Events.
Like the TCKP facebook page to stay uUpdate about upcoming TCKP events.

Upcoming Event : Cross Road Khyber Pakhtunkhwa
27th June | Marriot Hotel , Islamabad.

Tourism Corporation Khyber Pakhtunkhwa | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

How does the Waziristan Operation effects KPK budget ? Would they get a 1 time (emergency releif fund from Federal Government) for the chaos they have caused


----------



## I M Sikander

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> How does the Waziristan Operation effects KPK budget ? Would they get a 1 time (emergency releif fund from Federal Government) for the chaos they have caused


Up till now, no effect on KPK budget, as zero Rs. have been allocated in KPK budget for IDPs.


----------



## Metanoia

This question is directed towards the residents of KPK.....

How has the PTI's performance been since the elections? Have there been visible changes till now or not?

I am genuinely curious...thank you.


----------



## airmarshal

How did KPK govt deal with Mullah Popalzai this year. Need to know more about it.


----------



## Leader

airmarshal said:


> How did KPK govt deal with Mullah Popalzai this year. Need to know more about it.



the shetan mullah popalzai was smacked on the floor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## airmarshal

Leader said:


> the shetan mullah popalzai was smacked on the floor



But how? Thats what I want to know


----------



## Leader

airmarshal said:


> But how? Thats what I want to know



he declared Roza, but the Govt said its illegal declaration, therefore RHC decision is to be followed which is the rightful authority to decide..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

Leader said:


> he declared Roza, but the Govt said its illegal declaration, therefore RHC decision is to be followed which is the rightful authority to decide..



Good stuff!! But I tell u one thing. Mufit Muneeb ap ka eik roza kha gaya hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Orakzai

Metanoia said:


> This question is directed towards the residents of KPK.....
> 
> How has the PTI's performance been since the elections? Have there been visible changes till now or not?
> 
> I am genuinely curious...thank you.



to be honest this is the first time in 60 years history of KPK that we felt that there is something called Government. they may not be perfect but they have the will to do it and there is a visible change in police, hospitals and corruption has dived down. it may have not been 100% eliminated but it has gone down significant amount. police officers and other Government officials are scared of asking for bribes. so i say yes we the people of KPK are very satisfied with PTI's government so far

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raazh

airmarshal said:


> Good stuff!! But I tell u one thing. Mufit Muneeb ap ka eik roza kha gaya hai.


the Moon sighted in Karachi seemed to be of the 1st day. Allahu Alim


----------



## Metanoia

orakzai4u said:


> to be honest this is the first time in 60 years history of KPK that we felt that there is something called Government. they may not be perfect but they have the will to do it and there is a visible change in police, hospitals and corruption has dived down. it may have not been 100% eliminated but it has gone down significant amount. police officers and other Government officials are scared of asking for bribes. so i say yes we the people of KPK are very satisfied with PTI's government so far



Thanks.

The situation is far from ideal but this is a golden chance for PTI to prove their metal in KPK....I am positive towards them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

* KPK Government plans to launch 17 energy projects *


*PESHAWAR-*The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government in order to take full advantage of the province's potential in hydel power generation, has planned to launch 17 new energy projects in 2014-15 to cater the growing energy demands of consumers, agriculture and industries.


The major projects planned by the KPK government for upcoming fiscal year include construction of 300 MW Balakot HPP District Mansehra, Construction of 14 MW Ghorband HPP District Shangla and building of 84 MW Matiltan Gorkin HPP in Swat.


Officials sources in Civil Secretariat have disclosed that the government intends to start work on 69 MW Lawi energy project in Chitral besides focusing on development of renewable energy in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.


In addition to it, the government has also planned construction of 10 MW Nandihar Hydro Power Project (HPP) in District Batagram and 51 MW Mujigaram Shaghore HPP in District Chitral.


Chitral's location is very ideal for hydro power generation and to take full advantage of this potential 52 MW Istaro Booni HPP District Chitral would also be constructed. Likewise, the Government has also planned to start work on mega 79 MW Arkari Gol HPP in District Chitral in current fiscal year.


To develop the potential of the province in hydel power generation, officials said emphasis has been made on hydel power generation in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa through short, medium and long term interventions.


To materialize these projects, the government will raise the capacity of PHYDO and Energy & Power Department besides efficient utilization of net hydel profits.


To mitigate the effects of power short falls, the Government will focus on developing feasible alternate energy sources besides thrust on thermal power generation in southern districts utilizing gas.


Hydel policy framework would be developed for establishment of Oil Refinery in KPK in partnership with Pakistan State Oil (PSO). KPK has been blessed with huge hydel potential and large reserves of oil and gas exist here. These resources after developing will not only contribute in decreasing the gap between the energy demand and supply but will also help earn billion of rupees revenue for the province.


Production of oil and gas in KPK has opened new avenues of economic development in the province and that huge deposits of oil & gas have been discovered in southern belt of the province, including district Kohat, Karak and Hangu.


For uplift of energy sector, the KPK Government has allocated Rs.3046 million for 36 projects out of which 19 are ongoing with allocation of Rs.2805.399 million and 17 are new with allocation of Rs.240.601 million.


The Government is also focusing on electrification of un-electrified villages through solar and alternate energy in remaining districts of the province.


The official expressed the hope that these projects after completion would certainly make an impact on overall energy situation and greatly help to overcome on energy shortfall.



KPK Government plans to launch 17 energy projects

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chak Bamu

airmarshal said:


> Good stuff!! But I tell u one thing. Mufit Muneeb ap ka eik roza kha gaya hai.



No. I saw the crescent on the eve of Ramazan. It was NOT 2nd day moon. I have confidence in Mufti Muneeb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

Jazzbot said:


> * KPK Government plans to launch 17 energy projects *
> 
> 
> *PESHAWAR-*The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government in order to take full advantage of the province's potential in hydel power generation, has planned to launch 17 new energy projects in 2014-15 to cater the growing energy demands of consumers, agriculture and industries.
> 
> 
> The major projects planned by the KPK government for upcoming fiscal year include construction of 300 MW Balakot HPP District Mansehra, Construction of 14 MW Ghorband HPP District Shangla and building of 84 MW Matiltan Gorkin HPP in Swat.
> 
> 
> Officials sources in Civil Secretariat have disclosed that the government intends to start work on 69 MW Lawi energy project in Chitral besides focusing on development of renewable energy in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
> 
> 
> In addition to it, the government has also planned construction of 10 MW Nandihar Hydro Power Project (HPP) in District Batagram and 51 MW Mujigaram Shaghore HPP in District Chitral.
> 
> 
> Chitral's location is very ideal for hydro power generation and to take full advantage of this potential 52 MW Istaro Booni HPP District Chitral would also be constructed. Likewise, the Government has also planned to start work on mega 79 MW Arkari Gol HPP in District Chitral in current fiscal year.
> 
> 
> To develop the potential of the province in hydel power generation, officials said emphasis has been made on hydel power generation in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa through short, medium and long term interventions.
> 
> 
> To materialize these projects, the government will raise the capacity of PHYDO and Energy & Power Department besides efficient utilization of net hydel profits.
> 
> 
> To mitigate the effects of power short falls, the Government will focus on developing feasible alternate energy sources besides thrust on thermal power generation in southern districts utilizing gas.
> 
> 
> Hydel policy framework would be developed for establishment of Oil Refinery in KPK in partnership with Pakistan State Oil (PSO). KPK has been blessed with huge hydel potential and large reserves of oil and gas exist here. These resources after developing will not only contribute in decreasing the gap between the energy demand and supply but will also help earn billion of rupees revenue for the province.
> 
> 
> Production of oil and gas in KPK has opened new avenues of economic development in the province and that huge deposits of oil & gas have been discovered in southern belt of the province, including district Kohat, Karak and Hangu.
> 
> 
> For uplift of energy sector, the KPK Government has allocated Rs.3046 million for 36 projects out of which 19 are ongoing with allocation of Rs.2805.399 million and 17 are new with allocation of Rs.240.601 million.
> 
> 
> The Government is also focusing on electrification of un-electrified villages through solar and alternate energy in remaining districts of the province.
> 
> 
> The official expressed the hope that these projects after completion would certainly make an impact on overall energy situation and greatly help to overcome on energy shortfall.
> 
> 
> 
> KPK Government plans to launch 17 energy projects



So far I have total of 150 Mega watts capacity being "planned".

Why not support KBD and get 5000 MW?


----------



## Jazzbot

FaujHistorian said:


> So far I have total of 150 Mega watts capacity being "planned".
> 
> Why not support KBD and get 5000 MW?




No objection if Kalabagh Dam doesn’t submerge KP cities: Khattak


Also, yes we do need mega dams but no one can reject the importance of small cheap hydel power projects in KPK, they are also needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Leader said:


> thank you very much Sir. so nice of you.


your welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crypto



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Go-ahead: K-P approves construction of 356 micro hydel stations


Suck that haters..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

Master Mind of Bacha Khan Peshawar Airport Commander Ali Haider arrested from Suleman Khel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

Jazzbot said:


> * KPK Government plans to launch 17 energy projects *
> 
> 
> *PESHAWAR-*The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government in order to take full advantage of the province's potential in hydel power generation, has planned to launch 17 new energy projects in 2014-15 to cater the growing energy demands of consumers, agriculture and industries.
> 
> 
> The major projects planned by the KPK government for upcoming fiscal year include construction of 300 MW Balakot HPP District Mansehra, Construction of 14 MW Ghorband HPP District Shangla and building of 84 MW Matiltan Gorkin HPP in Swat.
> 
> 
> Officials sources in Civil Secretariat have disclosed that the government intends to start work on 69 MW Lawi energy project in Chitral besides focusing on development of renewable energy in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
> 
> 
> In addition to it, the government has also planned construction of 10 MW Nandihar Hydro Power Project (HPP) in District Batagram and 51 MW Mujigaram Shaghore HPP in District Chitral.
> 
> Chitral's location is very ideal for hydro power generation and to take full advantage of this potential 52 MW Istaro Booni HPP District Chitral would also be constructed. Likewise, the Government has also planned to start work on mega 79 MW Arkari Gol HPP in District Chitral in current fiscal year.
> 
> 
> To develop the potential of the province in hydel power generation, officials said emphasis has been made on hydel power generation in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa through short, medium and long term interventions.
> 
> 
> To materialize these projects, the government will raise the capacity of PHYDO and Energy & Power Department besides efficient utilization of net hydel profits.
> 
> 
> To mitigate the effects of power short falls, the Government will focus on developing feasible alternate energy sources besides thrust on thermal power generation in southern districts utilizing gas.
> 
> 
> Hydel policy framework would be developed for establishment of Oil Refinery in KPK in partnership with Pakistan State Oil (PSO). KPK has been blessed with huge hydel potential and large reserves of oil and gas exist here. These resources after developing will not only contribute in decreasing the gap between the energy demand and supply but will also help earn billion of rupees revenue for the province.
> 
> 
> Production of oil and gas in KPK has opened new avenues of economic development in the province and that huge deposits of oil & gas have been discovered in southern belt of the province, including district Kohat, Karak and Hangu.
> 
> 
> For uplift of energy sector, the KPK Government has allocated Rs.3046 million for 36 projects out of which 19 are ongoing with allocation of Rs.2805.399 million and 17 are new with allocation of Rs.240.601 million.
> 
> 
> The Government is also focusing on electrification of un-electrified villages through solar and alternate energy in remaining districts of the province.
> 
> 
> The official expressed the hope that these projects after completion would certainly make an impact on overall energy situation and greatly help to overcome on energy shortfall.
> 
> 
> 
> KPK Government plans to launch 17 energy projects



This is great news indeed. This totals to somewhere around 700 to 800 MW that is a significant amount and that too if being funded by KPK gov funds or foreign investments rather then bank loans.
Now all the KPK giv need to do is to ENSURE that there is no corruption involved in these projects, non or your MPAs or MNAs received any sort of kick back. make sure that the projects are clean and transparent and are covered in the right to information act. Once this is done, these small projects can be presented as a role model to the entire nation that things can be done the right way as well. This and other such projects will be our greatest performance certificate rather then rallies and sit-ins. I hope PTI gov gets this point and these power projects can be presented as a model of corruption free management apart from providing relief to the load shedding suffering nation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Great start no doubt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal.

Someone PLEASE change the name of PEDO!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jazzbot

Bilal. said:


> Someone PLEASE change the name of PEDO!




I was also thinking about this, this name sounds funny..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Bilal. said:


> Someone PLEASE change the name of PEDO!


pedo
hahahahhahahha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

KPK CM Khattak's interview:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magician007

*Baby steps: Law and order on the mend in K-P, says police report*
By Riaz Ahmad / Creative: Munira Abbas
Published: July 4, 2014
*PESHAWAR: 
The residents of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa had a safer 12 months than they expected; the year before was anything but a prelude to better things to come. Or at least that’s what an annual report of the police department indicates in its comparison of law and order in K-P between July 2012 and June 2013, and July 2013 and June 2014.*

The data was collected by the Statistics and Analysis department for an annual performance audit, a feature recently incorporated by IGP Nasir Durrani for internal evaluation.

In contrast to the same twelve-month period between July 2012 and June 2013, there has been a sizeable reduction in terrorist attacks and the consequent loss of lives. However, it is hard to comment on why such a trend emerged, or establish any cause-and-effect relationship, in the absence of a larger analysis of policy and implementation. A more comprehensive version of the report is available with the police for VIP eyes only.






The report states there has been a substantial reduction in improvised explosive device (IED) and vehicle-borne IED (VBIED) blasts as well as suicide attacks, marking an overall decrease in terrorist attacks. For the purpose of this report, terrorist attacks or incidents have been defined as those which were registered under the anti-terrorism act.

The total number of such attacks dropped from 456 in the July 2012-June 2013 period to 401 in the July 2013-June 2014 period, a 12% decrease. A staggering 68% decrease in suicide attacks has brought down the number from 25 to eight.

VBIED blasts have come down to five in the 12-month period which just ended, from seven in the preceding period. Similarly, a 26% decrease in IED blasts was noted in the report – 84 less than the 321 incidents recorded between July 2012 and June 2013.

With fewer attacks, the province lost fewer lives. An 18.4% decline was noted in civilian casualties. At least 380 people died in terrorist attacks in the previous 12-month period in comparison to 310 from July 2013 to June 2013.

Likewise, the number of police personnel who lost their lives also declined 4.6%.

Unfortunately, the same comparison cannot be drawn for army personnel, more of whom died in the July 2013-June 2014 period in terrorist incidents in the province. The primary cause behind the increase is said to be the attack on the army convoy in Bannu in which around 20 soldiers lost their lives.

*Shrinking space*

While the police death toll this year might be lower, more of them were killed in targeted attacks. Targeted attacks on individuals, including cops, went up from 99 to 129, nearly 30.3% more.

“As the security in Peshawar increased and the police made it harder for terrorists to engage in large-scale acts of violence, targeting police became more of a psychological warfare,” said a police official from the provincial capital. “By targeting us, terrorists try to bring down our morale, turning the screws on us.”

Likewise, he construed, rocket attacks also increased as, at least within the city of Peshawar, security had tightened, making it harder to orchestrate close-range events. “These are artillery rockets, you can launch them from outside the secure parameters of the city,” he added.






The report shared that rocket attacks multiplied by 450% – from four to 22. It goes on to add that the increase in rocket attacks is a manifestation of the desperation felt by militants who, after being denied space and entry into settled areas, are carrying out rocket attacks from adjoining tribal areas.

The upsurge in targeted individuals has been attributed to an increase in attacks on police personnel as majority of cases registered under this head pertain to the targeting of police personnel.

In addition to the reduction in attacks and subsequent casualties, achieved through proactive policing tactics, the report also identified confidence-inspiring improvement in the K-P police operations and investigation wings.

*More crackdowns, more convictions*

From July 2013 to June 2014, the K-P police were able to successfully repulse 77 terrorist attacks and arrest 260 terrorists. Similarly, 77 “hardened terrorists” were killed in police encounters.

According to those familiar with the matter, Durrani had tasked all provincial SP Investigations with ensuring a high conviction rate for arrested terrorists. In the 12-month period, the provincial police solved 78 cases of extortion in which 145 extortionists were arrested.

Similarly, the police were also able to secure convictions for 109 terrorists.

In addition to making it harder for terrorists and militants to attack their targets, other initiatives have also possibly helped in rein in escalations in law and order. These include intelligence-led search and strike operations, snap checking, use of vehicle verification systems, raising a K-9 unit and employing android-facilitated geotagging for the identification of crime hotspots.

According to a senior official, the K-P police are also in the process of undertaking a number of capacity-building activities and IT-based solutions to make cities safer.

_Published in The Express Tribune, July 4th, 2014._

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magician007

*Nabbed: Militant held in Swabi, explosives seized*

By Our Correspondent
Published: July 5, 2014




Five kilogrammes of explosives were found in his possession, and they were defused by the bomb disposal unit.
*SWABI: A militant wanted by Swabi police for multiple attacks in the district was arrested by the police on Friday.
Swabi DPO Sajjad Khan said while speaking to the media at his office that they had received a tip-off about the location of a militant in the area. Police followed the suspect and managed to arrest him at a check post from where he was taken to a police station for questioning.
Five kilogrammes of explosives were found in his possession, and they were defused by the bomb disposal unit.
The DPO said that during questioning, the suspect, identified as Noorul Amin, confessed to bombing the EPI centre inside DHQ Swabi, along with blowing up multiple schools in the district. He confessed to being a member of a banned outfit.
Amin was arrested with the help of information revealed by one of his accomplices, who was arrested earlier.
The DPO said the militant was also wanted by Nowshera police for three bomb blasts. The accused also confessed to threatening local political leaders by planting bombs outside their houses.
Published in The Express Tribune, July 5th, 2014.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

[‪#‎KhyberPakhtunkhwa‬ Mineral Policy 2014 will be launch on Monday]

The 1st Mines & Minerals policy of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa govt has been prepared and it will be formally launched on Monday July 7. Chairman PTI Imran Khan will participate as the chief guest in the inaugural ceremony.

By launching Mineral Policy ‪#‎KP‬ will take lead on other provinces as it is the first Mineral Policy of any province of Pakistan.


----------



## Bilal.

Is the ehtesab commission functional now?


----------



## mhacsan

Bilal. said:


> Is the ehtesab commission functional now?


It will start functioning this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

Those statistics are shocking, 401 cases of terrorism and 22 rocket attacks? Wtf rocket attacks, what is that?


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

half million IDPs
toughest challenge for pti govt 
shameful attitude by sind and punjab
who ban them from entering

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I M Sikander

Menace2Society said:


> Those statistics are shocking, 401 cases of terrorism and 22 rocket attacks? Wtf rocket attacks, what is that?


Fikar na karo meray chanda, its Naya KPK.



nomi007 said:


> half million IDPs
> toughest challenge for pti govt
> shameful attitude by sind and punjab
> who ban them from entering


Nothing but propaganda, the IDPs are free to go any where after registration.

However, those who wants to send these IDPs (1000 to 2000 km) away from their homes in Punjab and sindh are idiots by birth. IDPs need temporary food shelter and hope fully they will get back soon like Swat IDPs, which were 4 times more than N-W IDPs.



nomi007 said:


>


What a shame. so many gov. officials to see this , a 32 seater overhauled coaster.


----------



## SBD-3

nomi007 said:


>


The color of the number plate on the bus is that of Sindh, not KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FaujHistorian

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> You have govt of Punjab from 25 year I can show many pictures like that from any show with your 3 pm and don't know how many time CM ship.....



if something is wrong. Fix it. 
telling the other party is worse, may look like our Altaf mota Chor's tactic. PTI should avoid such statements if possible.



Jazzbot said:


> [‪#‎KhyberPakhtunkhwa‬ Mineral Policy 2014 will be launch on Monday]
> 
> The 1st Mines & Minerals policy of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa govt has been prepared and it will be formally launched on Monday July 7. Chairman PTI Imran Khan will participate as the chief guest in the inaugural ceremony.
> 
> By launching Mineral Policy ‪#‎KP‬ will take lead on other provinces as it is the first Mineral Policy of any province of Pakistan.




paper pushing so far. 

Minerals should be brought out not paper work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> You have govt of Punjab from 25 year I can show many pictures like that from any show with your 3 pm and don't know how many time CM ship.....


Where Punjab stands today, speaks for itself...Whoever excels doesn't need recognition since jealousy is a tribute which mediocrity pays to excellence. We already have one year gone....PTI's time line to deliver has shrunk by 20% given no party has been repeatedly selected from KPK. And given its harkats, PTI will seed grounds in Punjab while I afraid will be wiped out of Karachi. Most of the Pushtoons are reverting back to the ideology of ANP for their uncompromising stance on Taliban.


----------



## Jazzbot

FaujHistorian said:


> paper pushing so far.
> Minerals should be brought out not paper work.




Watch yesterday's news buddy, its inaugurated in KP. 


KP govt launches Pakistan's first ever ‘Mineral Policy 2014’ - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa – the other side of the picture


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

hasnain0099 said:


> Where Punjab stands today, speaks for itself...Whoever excels doesn't need recognition since jealousy is a tribute which mediocrity pays to excellence. We already have one year gone....PTI's time line to deliver has shrunk by 20% given no party has been repeatedly selected from KPK. And given its harkats, PTI will seed grounds in Punjab while I afraid will be wiped out of Karachi. Most of the Pushtoons are reverting back to the ideology of ANP for their uncompromising stance on Taliban.



Haha are you Ahsan Iqbal pseudo intellectual???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I M Sikander

Having gone through this Naya KPK thread from the first page till end, *i haven't seen any mega project which is even inaugurated or for which foundation stone has been laid. *

Lets forget any mega project, not a single bridge, major road, hospital or university has been completed.

Whereas the threads related to Punjab and Lahore and Pindi developments are full of mega and minor projects, which are either completed or under construction. 

*Pathetic 1year performance by KPK gov. Kuch karo KPK gov. *


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

When govt will hike electricity prices, pertrol price and CNG price LNG price and went business to sell on old rate is a dream no govt can achieve...


Ranasikander said:


> Having gone through this Naya KPK thread from the first page till end, *i haven't seen any mega project which is even inaugurated or for which foundation stone has been laid. *
> 
> Lets forget any mega project, not a single bridge, major road, hospital or university has been completed.
> 
> Whereas the threads related to Punjab and Lahore and Pindi developments are full of mega and minor projects, which are either completed or under construction.
> 
> *Pathetic 1year performance by KPK gov. Kuch karo KPK gov. *



I don't consider road development and bridges has major project but universites and hospital yes...

I don't follow this thread nor PTI govt but I follow what's happening in my area of hazara there our water supply project has been started and also small dam is being constructed on siran river near my village of chikar biyan and that include bridge with roads repairing....

But I'm more interested in health facility because people has to go manshera for even minor health issue govt should make small hospital for and education of my area is better because govt school are controlled by local people and teachers are also local so no problem...

I'm more concerned about Karachi because I live here.....

I must say PML-N is good in marketing even making bridge they show it has big achievement on every newspapers and TV.... Recently big bridges made in Karachi and people don't even in Karachi know about it if they don't visit that place...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Ranasikander said:


> Lets forget any mega project, not a single bridge, major road, hospital or university has been completed.




That pretty much sums up your entire post. Mega projects like metro, bridges, roads doesn't mean everything. Hospitals are already there, yes not enough, but first their performance and healthcare facilities needs to be improved.

Similarly, creating universities right away is not the right approach when more than half of your kids were out of schools and most of schools are destroyed in your province by terrorists. Education reforms are needed on priority from ground up to lay solid foundation.

By the way, talking about universities, how many universities Shahbaz Sharif has created in Punjab during past 6 years of his good governance? If PTI govt in KPK haven't created any university in 1 year and you call it pathetic performance, than what you'll call Punjab Govt who didn't create any university in 6 long years? 









BDU defuse explosives found in Peshawar house – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

*Developing infrastructure: K-P outlines plan for extensive road links for rural areas *

_*After completion, these projects would invite investment in far-flung areas and accelerate pace of development, especially in remote areas. *_




*PESHAWAR: The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) government has planned 153 new communication projects for the current fiscal year with special focus on the completion of 436 kilometers of roads and 20 RCC bridges.*

The government will spend Rs40.7 billion on new projects under the Annual Development Programme (ADP) 2014-15, besides accelerating efforts to complete 81 ongoing projects with allocation of Rs5.5 billion for the current fiscal year to bring less developed areas at par with developed ones.

The government is also focusing on a feasibility study and construction of an RCC Bridge on Kabul River at Kishti Pul, Nowshera besides the extension of blacktopping of the Dagger to Gokand Road.

Work on the rural road rehabilitation project assisted by Japan International Cooperation Agency (JCIA) would be expedited for providing a sustainable road chain in rural areas. The department of Works and Services, with assistance from JICA, will execute a mega project wherein it will construct 478 kilometers of roads and 11 bridges in the province by 2015.

After completion, these projects would invite investment in far-flung areas and accelerate pace of development, especially in remote areas.

Rehabilitation of roads that have outlived their life is also planned in addition to the construction of missing road links and preparation of an asset management plan for the provincial road sector to bolster trade and investment.


Developing infrastructure: K-P outlines plan for extensive road links for rural areas – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal.

It's being reported on TV that sehat ka Insaf 2 campaign will be launched.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FaujHistorian

Jazzbot said:


> *Developing infrastructure: K-P outlines plan for extensive road links for rural areas *
> 
> _*After completion, these projects would invite investment in far-flung areas and accelerate pace of development, especially in remote areas. *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PESHAWAR: The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) government has planned 153 new communication projects for the current fiscal year with special focus on the completion of 436 kilometers of roads and 20 RCC bridges.*
> 
> The government will spend Rs40.7 billion on new projects under the Annual Development Programme (ADP) 2014-15, besides accelerating efforts to complete 81 ongoing projects with allocation of Rs5.5 billion for the current fiscal year to bring less developed areas at par with developed ones.
> 
> The government is also focusing on a feasibility study and construction of an RCC Bridge on Kabul River at Kishti Pul, Nowshera besides the extension of blacktopping of the Dagger to Gokand Road.
> 
> Work on the rural road rehabilitation project assisted by Japan International Cooperation Agency (JCIA) would be expedited for providing a sustainable road chain in rural areas. The department of Works and Services, with assistance from JICA, will execute a mega project wherein it will construct 478 kilometers of roads and 11 bridges in the province by 2015.
> 
> After completion, these projects would invite investment in far-flung areas and accelerate pace of development, especially in remote areas.
> 
> Rehabilitation of roads that have outlived their life is also planned in addition to the construction of missing road links and preparation of an asset management plan for the provincial road sector to bolster trade and investment.
> 
> 
> Developing infrastructure: K-P outlines plan for extensive road links for rural areas – The Express Tribune






plans after plans after plans


paper work after paper work after paper work.


KPK PTI team is new. And now it is being subjected to the daily torture of resignations. 

In this negative environment it will be heroic for them to get things done

even when

PM Nawaz Sharif and CM Khattak are being reported as very close and working together. 

it is the Imran-Imran doing same thing as Abdullah-Abdullah who is the real culprit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

FaujHistorian said:


> plans after plans after plans
> 
> 
> paper work after paper work after paper work.
> 
> 
> KPK PTI team is new. And now it is being subjected to the daily torture of resignations.
> 
> In this negative environment it will be heroic for them to get things done
> 
> even when
> 
> PM Nawaz Sharif and CM Khattak are being reported as very close and working together.
> 
> it is the Imran-Imran doing same thing as Abdullah-Abdullah who is the real culprit




These are new projects, so need planning and feasibility study. Grow up man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magician007

*Infrastructure: CM sanctions release of Rs2.3b for Swat Express Way


Chief Minister Pervez Khattak said on Wednesday that the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf-led coalition government is leaving “no stone unturned” to provide better communication facilities for socio-economic progress and prosperity.*

Chairing a meeting on the Swat Express Way at the CM Secretariat, Khattak directed practical work on the project be started as soon as possible. The chief minister was told that a comprehensive survey has been conducted following his special instructions in this regard.

The 81-km long Express Way will cost Rs28.3 billion while its completion will save commuters over two hours between Motorway Col Sher interchange and Chakdara. He also sanctioned the release of Rs2.3 billion for the purpose.

He stressed that tenders be invited for the Express Way and the services of the private sector must be hired on a transparent basis.





_Published in The Express Tribune, July 10th, 2014._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magician007

Peshawar: Cigarettes sale near schools banned

By APP
Published about an hour ago




Sale near educational institutions and health centres also banned with a view to protect non-smokers from adverse affects of smoking


PESHAWAR: The Peshawar deputy commissioner, Syed Zahirul Islam, on Wednesday banned sale of cigarettes in areas near educational institutions and health centres with a view to protect non-smokers from its adverse affects.
The decision was taken at a meeting here chaired by the deputy commissioner.

Mr Islam asked the assistant commissioners to also keep check on use of sheesha and initiate action against such cafes in the city which are dealing in sheesha smoking.
The meeting was attended by assistant and additional commissioners, anti-tobacco provincial coordinator Ajmal Shah, officials of police, health, education, transport departments and civil society representatives. The participants condemned the use of tobacco and stressed the need of creating awareness among the students about the hazards of smoking.
They suggested that special lectures should be delivered to students on negative impacts of tobacco and that banners should also be displayed at public places and bus terminals to discourage use of cigarettes.
The Peshawar deputy commissioner directed all the additional and assistant commissioners to take action against smoke cafes and cigarette stalls located within the radius of 50 meters of the educational institutions, health centres and public places.
_Published in Dawn, July 10th , 2014_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=809519379067952





KPK Mineral Policy launch ceremony.


----------



## Jazzbot

Naya KPK: Digital Youth Summit 2014


While others are busy distributing free laptops, KP govt is doing real stuff for Pakistan's IT industry. Vowed to make Peshawar, Pakistan's next biggest IT hub. Pakistan's first ever IT youth summit held in Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magician007

*Peshawar: Food streets in Namak Mandi, Gor Khatri*






— Dawn
PESHAWAR: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervaiz Khattak here on Thursday approved establishment of food streets Namak Mandi and historic Gor Khatri Park.

During his visit to Namak Mandi, the chief minister expressed satisfaction over the arrangements for the proposed food street and said that it would be a gift of the government to residents of the provincial metropolis on Eidul Fitr.

He said that food streets would also create business opportunities in the area.

During his visit to Gor Khatri Park, Mr Khattak termed it a suitable place for establishing another food street.

He directed the official concerned to bring improvement in the design and construct alleyways to increase utility of the site and make it inviting for the people.

_Also read: Centre, KP engaged in point scoring over IDP crisis_

The chief minister said that residents of the historic city would witness pleasant changes in current financial year. He added that grandeur of the city would be revived through projects of mass transit and other public uplift schemes.

Mr Khattak said that issues related to traffic and sanitation would soon be resolved to facilitate people. He also visited Wazir Bagh and directed authorities concerned to revamp the park going by its original design. He approved ownership rights for those, who had constructed houses on the land adjacent to the park.

_Published in Dawn, July 11th, 2014_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

More demands..............



magician007 said:


> *Peshawar: Food streets in Namak Mandi, Gor Khatri*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> — Dawn
> PESHAWAR: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervaiz Khattak here on Thursday approved establishment of food streets Namak Mandi and historic Gor Khatri Park.
> 
> During his visit to Namak Mandi, the chief minister expressed satisfaction over the arrangements for the proposed food street and said that it would be a gift of the government to residents of the provincial metropolis on Eidul Fitr.
> 
> He said that food streets would also create business opportunities in the area.
> 
> During his visit to Gor Khatri Park, Mr Khattak termed it a suitable place for establishing another food street.
> 
> He directed the official concerned to bring improvement in the design and construct alleyways to increase utility of the site and make it inviting for the people.
> 
> _Also read: Centre, KP engaged in point scoring over IDP crisis_
> 
> The chief minister said that residents of the historic city would witness pleasant changes in current financial year. He added that grandeur of the city would be revived through projects of mass transit and other public uplift schemes.
> 
> Mr Khattak said that issues related to traffic and sanitation would soon be resolved to facilitate people. He also visited Wazir Bagh and directed authorities concerned to revamp the park going by its original design. He approved ownership rights for those, who had constructed houses on the land adjacent to the park.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, July 11th, 2014_


----------



## magician007

*Intelligent move: Police establish Abbottabad School of Investigation*
By Our Correspondent
Published: July 12, 2014


Share this article

Print this pageEmail




IGP Nasir Khan Durrani congratulated the police for completing the project on time and with their own resources. PHOTO: FILE

*PESHAWAR: 
Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa police’s second School of Investigation was inaugurated in Abbottabad on Friday.*

Colonel (retd) Ishtiaq Warraich has been appointed as the first director of the Abbottabad School of Investigation, stated a press release issued on Friday, adding that he was an experienced field operative and instructor in intelligence.

“Keeping in view the importance of accurate and actionable intelligence to counter the challenges posed by organised criminals and militants, there is a strong need for capacity-building of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa’s police intelligence wing to bring it at par with international standards,” it added.

The training will increase the efficacy and efficiency of police intelligence personnel working in the Counter-Terrorism Department, Special Branch and District Security Branches, it stated.

According to the press release, courses on surveillance and monitoring techniques, cultivation of sources and informant handling, report writing, sources of information and intelligence will be taught to investigation police and highly qualified specialists from across the country have been brought in to train them.

Speaking at the inauguration, IGP Nasir Khan Durrani congratulated the police for completing the project on time and with their own resources. The IGP said that the police department will soon be opening more training facilities such as a School for Explosives Handling, School for Public Disorder and Riot Management and School for Traffic Management.

The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa police are the first police force in the country to open specialised training institutes, the press release added.

On June 10, IGP Durrani inaugurated the first School of Investigation in Peshawar.

_Published in The Express Tribune, July 12th, 2014._

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Fahad Khan 2

Swat, Bannu and DI Khan officers should be given training of intelligence because they need the most...



hasnain0099 said:


>





Where it's image??


----------



## Crypto



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jazzbot

magician007 said:


> *Intelligent move: Police establish Abbottabad School of Investigation*
> By Our Correspondent
> Published: July 12, 2014
> 
> 
> Share this article
> 
> Print this pageEmail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IGP Nasir Khan Durrani congratulated the police for completing the project on time and with their own resources. PHOTO: FILE
> 
> *PESHAWAR:
> Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa police’s second School of Investigation was inaugurated in Abbottabad on Friday.*
> 
> Colonel (retd) Ishtiaq Warraich has been appointed as the first director of the Abbottabad School of Investigation, stated a press release issued on Friday, adding that he was an experienced field operative and instructor in intelligence.
> 
> “Keeping in view the importance of accurate and actionable intelligence to counter the challenges posed by organised criminals and militants, there is a strong need for capacity-building of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa’s police intelligence wing to bring it at par with international standards,” it added.
> 
> The training will increase the efficacy and efficiency of police intelligence personnel working in the Counter-Terrorism Department, Special Branch and District Security Branches, it stated.
> 
> According to the press release, courses on surveillance and monitoring techniques, cultivation of sources and informant handling, report writing, sources of information and intelligence will be taught to investigation police and highly qualified specialists from across the country have been brought in to train them.
> 
> Speaking at the inauguration, IGP Nasir Khan Durrani congratulated the police for completing the project on time and with their own resources. The IGP said that the police department will soon be opening more training facilities such as a School for Explosives Handling, School for Public Disorder and Riot Management and School for Traffic Management.
> 
> The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa police are the first police force in the country to open specialised training institutes, the press release added.
> 
> On June 10, IGP Durrani inaugurated the first School of Investigation in Peshawar.
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, July 12th, 2014._






Second school of investigation inaugurated in KP.. 
One in Peshawar and now second in Abbottabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

Jazzbot said:


> Second school of investigation inaugurated in KP..
> One in Peshawar and now second in Abbottabad..



This guy is doing a pretty good job of turning KP Police into a professional force. Soon there will be school for explosive handling, riot handling and traffic management. Also being developed is special combat unit for AT operations. I hope a forensic lab is also developed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jazzbot

Bilal. said:


> This guy is doing a pretty good job of turning KP Police into a professional force. Soon there will be school for explosive handling, riot handling and traffic management. Also being developed is special combat unit for AT operations. *I hope a forensic lab is also developed.*




KPK gets first Modern Forensic Lab

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal.

Jazzbot said:


> KPK gets first Modern Forensic Lab



That's nice, but I was thinking more in line of a full fledged forensics agency.

BTW these training schools should be an inspiration for the education department. They should setup schools for continuous training and evaluation of teachers to bring them all to international standard and continuously evaluate areas and opportunities of improvement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Bilal. said:


> That's nice, but I was thinking more in line of a full fledged forensics agency.




That lab was more of a stop gap measurement. I recon about reading somewhere CM KPK saying they are going to establish a full fledged forensic lab in Peshawar soon. Can't find that piece now. But lets hope that is on the cards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

*KPK Police training female officers to improve Cyber Wing’s performance*








KPK Police is training the women police officers on modern lines to run computers in the Police Computer Labs. Assistant Sub-inspectors at the Computer lab established in Central Police |Office, Peshawar, are being trained on to deal with cyber crime. Additional IG Training and Operations opines that once trained, these women will prove to be a much improved asset for KPK Police.


----------



## Jazzbot

*Untapped potential: K-P govt eyeing Khanpur Dam as major tourist attraction*







_Khanpur Dam is located at a mere 45-minute drive from Islamabad and its development can hold major potential for the progress of tourism in K-P_


*HARIPUR: 
The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa tourism department is eager to develop Khanpur Dam as a major tourist attraction, official sources told The Express Tribune on Tuesday.*

Built in the early 1980s, the 42-kilometre-long Khanpur reservoir serves as the main source of municipal and irrigation water supply to its domestic and industrial beneficiaries in Islamabad, Rawalpindi, Taxila and different parts of the province and Punjab.

The rain-fed dam also attracts scores of tourists from the surrounding regions. They enjoy bathing, swimming, boating and strolling on the banks. Additionally, many foreign and local tourists also flock to Khanpur for the numerous Buddhist archaeological sites that surround the dam.

Khanpur Dam is also home to the annual water sports regatta organised by the Tourism Corporation of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa each October. The three-day event offers all kinds of entertainment to the estimated 100,000 to 200,000 tourists it attracts. There has been a long-standing demand from these visitors that the authorities develop Khanpur Dam into a resort that offers quality facilities.

According to official sources, the government has already started preparing a proposal. According to the plan, the tourism department has decided to use 600 acres of land surrounding the dam. The project is said to include boating facilities and high-standard hotels, while the dam will be linked to Islamabad via Makhnial Township, the village adjoining Haripur and Islamabad Capital Territory. A source in the tourism department, requesting anonymity, claimed the provincial government has already allocated funds for the construction of the road.

The source added that the tourism adviser, Amjid Afridi, recently visited Khanpur Dam and approved the initial plans. Afridi has also asked officials to speed up work, so that approval for funds can be sought from the provincial cabinet. The adviser is also said to have directed the tourism department to prepare a feasibility plan to develop Bhutri and Kahal dams in Haripur.

Since Khanpur Dam lies at a short drive from Islamabad and is a secure area with a lot of scenic beauty to offer, its development could hold major potential for the progress of tourism in the province and offer low-cost facilities to residents of the twin cities.


Untapped potential: K-P govt eyeing Khanpur Dam as major tourist attraction – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

CM Khattak press conference 11th July, 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal.

Jazzbot said:


> CM Khattak press conference 11th July, 2014



Need full video or writeup of the press conference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Bilal. said:


> Need full video or writeup of the press conference.




Only dunya tv aired some 3 minutes video of his press conference. Just excerpt of his presso is available for now:






*Full Story:*
Pervez Khattak addresses media conference at CM Secretariat [11 July, 2014]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magician007

*DSP sacked for corruption; SP, three DSPs transferred*






PESHAWAR: Inspector General of Police Nasir Khan Durrani has dismissed DSP headquarters, Battagram, Shaukat Zaman from service for his involvement in corruption and misuse of official powers against innocent people.

The order in this regard was issued on Friday after the departmental inquiry found him guilty. A police spokesman said that a few days ago the IGP had suspended DSP Zaman over his corruption and registration of fake cases of narcotics against innocent citizens and ordered departmental inquiry against him.

The DIG inquiry conducted the departmental inquiry against the suspended DSP and termed all the allegations against the DSP correct and submitted the report to IGP for further action. In the light of departmental inquiry report, the IGP dismissed the DSP from service with immediate effect.

Similarly, one SP, three DSPs and six inspectors have been transferred and posted in different areas of the province.

According to a statement issued from the central police office here on Friday, the Elite Force Peshawar SP Nausher Khan was transferred and posted as acting SP headquarters, Elite Force.

SDPO Shutial, Upper Kohistan, Nazir Ahmed was transferred and posted as DSP FRP Abbottabd; DSP Pattan, Kohistan, Hafeezur Rehman posted as DSP security at Governor House, Peshawar; and DSP investigation Peshawar Mohammad Javaid was posted as DSP Anti-Corruption Establishment, Abbottabad.

Likewise, acting DSP Elite Force, Bannu, Inspector Baran Khan was posted as DSP Elite Force Lakki; Inspector Iftikhar Shah of Mardan police posted as SDPO Nowshera cantonment; Inspector ACE, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Ijaz Ahmed transferred and posted as SDPO Palas, Lower Kohistan; and Inspector Arshad Mehmood of operational wing, Mansehra, was transferred and posted as SDPO Pattan, Lower Kohistan.

_Published in Dawn, July 12th, 2014_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SBD-3

PTI again doing Politics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Another example of political hypocrisy




On the other hand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khurram541

Somebody please tell PTI to stop doing politics and seriously think of improving Pakistan by focusing on KPK. I seriously doubt that with their current attitude, they will even have the KPK govt :s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalidr

Khurram541 said:


> Somebody please tell PTI to stop doing politics and seriously think of improving Pakistan by focusing on KPK. I seriously doubt that with their current attitude, they will even have the KPK govt :s



Its better to ignore your statement rather than discuss and argue here at KPK development thread.


----------



## Khurram541

Agree with you but I am just saying this because apparently I think that PTI could do much better for KPK development which they aren't doing rite now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magician007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

ajkal PTI walas chahy wo sindhi hoon balochi hoon ya punjabi KPK ko internet per Switzerland bana rahy hain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## magician007

Imran Khan said:


> ajkal PTI walas chahy wo sindhi hoon balochi hoon ya punjabi KPK ko internet per Switzerland bana rahy hain


*Atleast, you agree PTI is uniting everyone across pakistan on one point and we are trying our best 
by the way, we dont make these news up*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khurram541

This is a good step if PTI and KPK govt is making a system. But I think, its their duty to do so, otherwise there is no difference in KPK PTI and in the previous KPK govt to which they say were corrupt and non serious towards the country.
If PTI doesn't improve, then what is the difference between them and previous KPP govt???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007

Imran Khan said:


> ajkal PTI walas chahy wo sindhi hoon balochi hoon ya punjabi KPK ko internet per Switzerland bana rahy hain







its naran better than Switzerland and *Jeddah*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Luftwaffe

nomi007 said:


> its naran better than Switzerland and *Jeddah*



:::Arcadian Riverside Adventure Resort:::

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Im looking forward for this Ehtasab commission to be functional and bring back looted money !


----------



## SBD-3

Leader said:


> Im looking forward for this Ehtasab commission to be functional and *bring back looted money !*


Well I'll be darned if they do so....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

nomi007 said:


> its naran better than Switzerland and *Jeddah*


wo to theek hai janab per aik dam se mohbat jaag uthi election ke baad ap logoon ki


----------



## magician007

*No margin for error: Extra police force of 1,400 to protect the city*







*PESHAWAR: 
Around 1,200 extra policemen have been deployed to protect about 245 mosques and imambargahs in Peshawar during Ramazan, in addition to a deployment of 200 policemen to protect marketplaces in the district.*

“This force comes in addition to the local police whose primary responsibility is to keep law and order in check,” said SSP Operations Najeebur Rehman Bagvi, adding that they had received intelligence reports that mosques and marketplaces in the cantonment and city circles were sensitive. “In rural Peshawar, there has already been a heavy deployment of police in markets and on main roads.”

There are more than 45 check points in Peshawar district along the main entry and exit points to the city. Speaking of the recent attack in Chamkani that left two policemen and one attacker dead, he said a brief period of comparative peace does not mean that terrorism is over.

“Terrorism is based on ideological grounds and there are many factors involved. It is a divide made worse by factors like population explosion and lack of urban planning and it will take time to overcome these issues and bridge this divide,” said the SSP.

“We arrested a boy who was involved in the deadly cinema attacks earlier this year,” recalled Bagvi. “He told us he was a resident of Tirah Valley living in Riaz Garhi. The boy spoke to us about his family and how his father had mistreated all his siblings.”

Bagvi explained how the child came to visit Speen Qabar, Bara where he met a cleric who asked him to join the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) and, eventually, to conduct a suicide attack.

“His friend and him were going to be used as suicide bombers,” said Bagvi, adding that poverty is one of the major reasons why youngsters are forced to join militant ranks.

_Published in The Express Tribune, July 16th, 2014._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

*K-P police prepare list of Afghan refugees allegedly involved in serious crimes*








*PESHAWAR: The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) police prepared a 4,000-person list of Afghan refugees allegedly involved in serious crimes, Express News reported on Monday.*

According to the list, at least a thousand of these refugees were involved in acts of terrorism while more than 3,000 were involved in acts of murder, attempted murder, robberies and other crimes.

It was reported that the list has been sent to various police stations in the province and a plan of action to arrest the suspects was being prepared.

The photographs of the Afghan refugees on the list are also being collected and the blacklisted refugees are banned from entering cities.

The Afghan government will reportedly be taken into confidence regarding this matter.

K-P police prepare list of Afghan refugees allegedly involved in serious crimes – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FunkyGen

hasnain0099 said:


> The color of the number plate on the bus is that of Sindh, not KPK


Busy in Dharnas... that's our captain...!



Jazzbot said:


> These are new projects, so need planning and feasibility study. Grow up man.


There is a difference between paper projects and actual one, it's you who need to grow up, no need to defend a useless person who puts his personal benefits before national.



FaujHistorian said:


> it is the Imran-Imran doing same thing as Abdullah-Abdullah who is the real culprit


Thank you for pointing out...



Jazzbot said:


> *KPK Police training female officers to improve Cyber Wing’s performance*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KPK Police is training the women police officers on modern lines to run computers in the Police Computer Labs. Assistant Sub-inspectors at the Computer lab established in Central Police |Office, Peshawar, are being trained on to deal with cyber crime. Additional IG Training and Operations opines that once trained, these women will prove to be a much improved asset for KPK Police.


Not a good move, we need experts not these....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Imran Khan said:


> wo to theek hai janab per aik dam se mohbat jaag uthi election ke baad ap logoon ki


sir more than half bloody afghan refugees are in kpk
now federal govt gift 1 million waziristan refugees 
terrorism unemployment and e-t-c
major issues and still pti is doing best


----------



## Khurram541

nomi...with zarb e azb...I can surely say with confidence that terrorism is surely going to be abolished or will be almost none (coz of Karachi) and I can see that federal govt is doing its best to cater for all the IDPs. Sorry to say but all I see by IK and PTI is crying and crying that federal govt is not giving us money where as Army itself admitted that they had now a very handsome figure being contributed by federal and various provincial govts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Khurram541 said:


> Sorry to say but all I see by IK and PTI is crying and crying that federal govt is not giving us money where as Army itself admitted that they had now a very handsome figure being contributed by federal and various provincial govts.




Get one thing straight into your head. IDPs of FATA are direct responsibility of federal govt. If provinces are contributing to it then its appreciable because they are doing it because of patriotism or humanitarian reasons. Otherwise it should be federal govt who needs to give all the funds and take care of refugees. 

Still, KPK holds the larges IDP's camps, with around 90% of IDPs living in these camps in KPK. Last I heard, Punjab govt was putting a ban at IDPs entrance in Punjab and were asking IDPs to show polio vaccination certificates to enter Punjab. KP govt was the first one to establish camps for IDPs from any provincial govt. IK was the first party head to visit IDP camps. 

PS: Keep your IK bashing phobia out of this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

PAL established in D I Khan as well.


----------



## magician007

*Discriminatory attitude: ‘Centre not investing in energy projects in K-P’*
By Our Correspondent
Published: July 17, 2014


Share this article

Print this pageEmail




Khattak addresses protesters at a rally held to demand the centre end unscheduled outages. PHOTO: PPI

*PESHAWAR: 
Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak on Wednesday said the federal government has adopted a discriminatory attitude against K-P, as it has not been investing in hydel power projects in the province to generate electricity at cheaper rates. Khattak claimed the centre is pouring huge amounts of money into coal, wind and solar energy projects in Punjab instead.*

The CM was addressing protesters during a demonstration against the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) for carrying out unscheduled power outages across K-P. Protesters marched towards Wapda House where a large number of people, including members of the provincial assembly, chanted slogans against the federal government and Wapda.

Khattak warned Wapda to “mend its ways”, otherwise the provincial government will withdraw the security and support they have extended. He also demanded the federal government immediately start supplying K-P with at least 2,000MW electricity, as its total consumption is at least 2,400MW.






“The Prime Minister of Pakistan is acting like the Prime Minister of Punjab,” said Khattak. “The K-P government can eliminate the electricity shortage if the centre hands over the control of power supply to us.”

“If you can suspend the wheat supply, we can suspend electricity,” the CM said, adding that Nawaz Sharif should help run K-P’s factories too. Khattak said those at the centre have no right to run Wapda or the federal government if they cannot solve this issue.

Peshawar Electric Supply Company Chief Executive Tariq Sadozai said it is a national issue and that he will convey the concerns of the province to the federal government. Sadozai added that grid stations and feeders are currently overloaded, but the provincial government is helping to curb power theft.

_Published in The Express Tribune, July 17th, 2014._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khurram541

@ jazzboot

First of all, I am neither with nor against IK. If he or PTI is doing something good, its definitely appreciable. But I wont be saying blindfoldedly right to everything to whatever he does is OK and in this case, crying and crying related to IDPs is not good at his part.

Moreover, you cant expect IDPs to fly past over KPK and go to other provinces and KPK be sympathetic about it. All other provinces are sending out their help and teams to IPDs camps wherever they are and they have said very clearly that there is no restriction on IDPs entering their provinces. Its just a negative propaganda which should not be propagated at all.

This Ehtasab commission is a very good initiative by KPK govt and others should follow this example. Similarly, KPK police freedom from political influence is also worth appreciable and an example for other provinces to follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## ghilzai

magician007 said:


> *Discriminatory attitude: ‘Centre not investing in energy projects in K-P’*
> By Our Correspondent
> Published: July 17, 2014
> 
> 
> Share this article
> 
> Print this pageEmail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khattak addresses protesters at a rally held to demand the centre end unscheduled outages. PHOTO: PPI
> 
> *PESHAWAR:
> Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak on Wednesday said the federal government has adopted a discriminatory attitude against K-P, as it has not been investing in hydel power projects in the province to generate electricity at cheaper rates. Khattak claimed the centre is pouring huge amounts of money into coal, wind and solar energy projects in Punjab instead.*
> The CM was addressing protesters during a demonstration against the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) for carrying out unscheduled power outages across K-P. Protesters marched towards Wapda House where a large number of people, including members of the provincial assembly, chanted slogans against the federal government and Wapda.
> 
> Khattak warned Wapda to “mend its ways”, otherwise the provincial government will withdraw the security and support they have extended. He also demanded the federal government immediately start supplying K-P with at least 2,000MW electricity, as its total consumption is at least 2,400MW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The Prime Minister of Pakistan is acting like the Prime Minister of Punjab,” said Khattak. “The K-P government can eliminate the electricity shortage if the centre hands over the control of power supply to us.”
> 
> “If you can suspend the wheat supply, we can suspend electricity,” the CM said, adding that Nawaz Sharif should help run K-P’s factories too. Khattak said those at the centre have no right to run Wapda or the federal government if they cannot solve this issue.
> 
> Peshawar Electric Supply Company Chief Executive Tariq Sadozai said it is a national issue and that he will convey the concerns of the province to the federal government. Sadozai added that grid stations and feeders are currently overloaded, but the provincial government is helping to curb power theft.
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, July 17th, 2014._



Just shut Tarbela down, block all water leaving khan pur dam, divert all power and water and gas to kpk and just relax and watch the show.

Our resources for our people first.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## I M Sikander

ghilzai said:


> Just shut Tarbela down, block all water leaving khan pur dam, divert all power and water and gas to kpk and just relax and watch the show.
> 
> Our resources for our people first.


Oh you forgot to mention following.
Nuke Lahore , Islamabad and whole Punjab
Slaughter nawaz shareef , shahbaz shareef
Kill all kpk people who don.,t support pti.
Add cyanide poison in all rivers passing through kpk and going down stream.

Grow up you idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I M Sikander

nomi007 said:


> sir more than half bloody afghan refugees are in kpk
> now federal govt gift 1 million waziristan refugees
> terrorism unemployment and e-t-c
> major issues and still pti is doing best


There are more Afghan refugees in Karachi than whole kpk. Max no. Of swat IDPs came to Karachi.and as far as pti performance is concerned, it is simply pathetic.
IK is controlling all kpk matters from bani Galla through remote control.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

The money allocated to Pakhtunkhwa was not used by the PTI's govt till the end of last fiscal year. My question is will the money lapsed at the end of last fiscal year closing be carried over to the next year? PTI govt has to give an explanation about questions like:

1- why was the allocated money not used in Pakhtunkhwa?
2- are there no problems in Pakhtunkhwa which need govt's heed?
3- is there no need for any further projects in Pakhtunkhwa?
4- are the PTI ministers or PTI as a whole so much brain dead that they could not plan any project for the allocated money?
Nadeem Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=325219337641881






KP Govt Establishes Pal Center Offering All Police Related Services Under One Roof (July 16, 2014)

KPK Gov. introduced Pal Center where citizens will be able to avail all police related services under one roof. The services will include driving license, character certificate for government job, verification certificates to apply for passports among other legal aid. The aim is to provide all those services under one roof and with utmost efficiency. Obtaining the official documents is considered as one of the most hectic tasks in Pakistan as most people are reported complaining about the process. The efficient Pal Center is expected to provide the much needed assistance on time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader




----------



## FaujHistorian

ghilzai said:


> Just shut Tarbela down, block all water leaving khan pur dam, divert all power and water and gas to kpk and just relax and watch the show.
> 
> Our resources for our people first.



Talking like an Afghanistani militant.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3

ghilzai said:


> Just shut Tarbela down, block all water leaving khan pur dam, divert all power and water and gas to kpk and just relax and watch the show.
> 
> Our resources for our people first.


Federal Government should put the proposition of KPK government paying out Federal investment on these projects and having all the infrastructure to themselves. But the problem is that KPK and FATA don't even pay their bills let alone taxes. Always asking federal government for tax exemptions. And if somebody tries to do something right, he faces such fate 






@ Thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghilzai

FaujHistorian said:


> Talking like an Afghanistani militant.



Is that the best you can come out with?, shows by your remarks that you consider all Pakistani pukhtoons as afghans, I can understand your frustration.


----------



## Leader

Police restructuring


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Rafael

*Police Restructuring. *

WHAT has been happening in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa on the law and order front during the last over 10 months has largely gone unnoticed by the media and internal security analysts.

Slowly but surely, left to themselves and with a command team entirely selected by the inspector-general, the KP police are trying to make a difference and attempting to come up to public expectations. It is a classic case study indicating that given autonomy and independence in the administrative and operational domain, enhancing professionalism, introducing specialisation and providing the necessary resources, policing anywhere in Pakistan can improve.

It may be too early to assess the crime and terrorism situation but indicators over the last year are mostly positive in KP. A recent performance audit reveals that there is a welcome reduction in terrorist attacks and loss of valuable lives from July 2013 to June 2014 — 401 terrorism-related attacks took place during the said period as against a total of 456 cases during the corresponding period in 2012-13, indicating a 12pc decline.

The most significant decrease of 68pc in suicide attacks is a cause of satisfaction as these came down to eight last year in comparison to 25 in the corresponding period of the previous year. Similarly, there is a 26pc decrease in improvised explosive device blasts that came down to 237 last year as compared to 321 in the corresponding time frame. A declining trend of vehicle-borne IED attacks has also taken place (five against seven).

*Given autonomy, policing in Pakistan can improve.*
These developments indicate enhanced vigilance and improved coordination between the law-enforcement and intelligence agencies.

Another key indicator is the arrest of suspects and follow-up in the trial of the accused. Here too the KP police are showing promise: 260 accused involved in acts of terrorism were arrested from July 13 to June 14; 77 hardened criminals were accounted for in encounters with the police; 626 cases of terrorism were successfully solved and 109 terrorists were convicted by the Anti-Terrorism Courts.

However, there are some areas of concern that the KP police have to tackle ie increasing incidents of rocket attacks and targeted killings of state functionaries, including police and military personnel. These rocket attacks and targeted killings should hopefully decline with a focused military operation in the affected areas.

Without proper human resource development, training and capacity-building and, above all, development of expertise and specialisation, the police simply cannot cope with the Herculean task of combating terrorism and organised crime.

The following institutional and professional measures taken recently will go a long way in enhancing the capacity of the KP police: one, a school of investigation has been established at Peshawar to hone the skills of investigators, especially in the area of forensics. Two, a school of intelligence has been established at Abbottabad to encourage intelligence-led investigations. Three, owing to the peculiar security situation, SSG-led elite commando training has been made mandatory for promotion in all ranks. Four, recruitment of constables on merit will be made through the National Testing Service and promotions will also be ensured through an external provincial monitoring body.

These measures will only succeed if separate sub-cadres of investigators and intelligence officials are created and proper technical equipment is not denied to them by a premier federal intelligence agency.

IT skills and technological developments will also contribute to effective policing.

The police can deliver provided there is political will to give the police chief a free hand in operational and administrative matters over the force that he commands. A little less than a year in his job, the IG of KP police is enjoying his command and wants to bring about meaningful changes because he is getting the support of his political bosses and bureaucratic colleagues.

Above all, from additional IGs down to station house officers (SHOs), there are minimal extraneous influences that deter him from having his way in the working of his department. In a recent multiparty conference in Peshawar, the opposition parties praised him for political neutrality and professionalism.

The crux of the matter is that the police are gradually on a path of gaining the trust of the public. Given the history of public mistrust and political interference, it is not an easy task, not only in KP but in the other provinces as well.

The key factor in effective policing is to select an inspector-general carefully, give him security of tenure and a free hand in picking his team of commanders at various tiers, including district police officers and SHOs, hold him accountable for any transgressions of the law and Constitution, provide him technology and equipment for achieving success and respect him if he has the courage to say no to illegal commands and to scandalous orders to misuse his authority.

It is only then we will see democracy flourish and the rule of law established in Pakistan.

_The writer is a retired police officer._

_Published in Dawn, July 20th, 2014

Police restructuring - Newspaper - DAWN.COM


How could you guys miss this gem? @Leader @Jazzbot _

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CHARGER

View from the courtroom: Mobile court non-functional as govt delays legislation - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Rafael said:


> How could you guys miss this gem? @Leader @Jazzbot



Leader posted it in another thread yesterday: Police restructuring

Nevertheless, great news for tabdeeli lovers..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*Mobile court non-functional as govt delays legislation*
By Waseem Ahmad Shah




— File photo
A custom-built bus emblazoned with the words “Mobile Court” is parked on the premises of the Peshawar Judicial Complex as it has been non-functional since Dec 7, 2013, when it last visited an area on the outskirt of the provincial capital. The mobile court, first of its kind in the country, was inaugurated almost a year ago on July 27 by then Peshawar High Court chief justice Dost Mohammad Khan, now a judge of the Supreme Court.

The spacious coach comprises several portions, including a small courtroom, judge’s chamber, driver’s cabin, litigants’ waiting section, etc. The fully air-conditioned coach has three modes of provision of electric power – from generator, a solar energy panel and from normal electricity connection when it is parked. The green coach was prepared at a cost of Rs15 million with the financial support extended by the UNDP.

Under the project, the judicial officers and other court officials would visit faraway areas in different districts and decide cases there so as to provide justice to people at their doorstep.

The high court was planning to set up 11 mobile courts in the province. Four of the mobile courts had to be set up in the central districts, two each in Hazara and southern districts and three in Malakand division.

Following its inauguration, three visits of the mobile court were arranged in Peshawar. These visits were conducted on Aug 27, Sept 19 and Dec 7, 2013 in Hayatabad, Tarnab Farm and Daudzai areas, respectively. A civil judge-cum judicial magistrate Fazal Wadud Khan, who was designated as judge mobile court, had heard over 100 cases during those visits. Several longstanding disputes were resolved through alternative dispute resolution (ADR) mechanism with the help of trained mediators.

This innovative project “Justice on wheel” was the brainchild of Justice Dost Mohammad Khan who took it upon himself to materialise the plan. The project has also earned appreciation from the National Judicial Policy Making Committee (NJPMC) in one of its meetings this year.

A meeting of the NJPMC, chaired by then chief justice of Pakistan Tassaduq Hussain Jillani, in March this year was briefed about the working of the mobile courts established in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The committee was informed that the project was aimed at expeditious justice by resolving disputes at local level through ADR mechanism. The committee had termed it a unique experience in Pakistan.

However, despite all these developments the successive governments have not been extending support to this project. One of the major hurdles in the functioning of the mobile court is lack of legislation in its support. The PHC had drafted two bills and sent it to the previous provincial government led by Awami National Party in 2012. Due to the indifference of that government the bills were not tabled in the assembly.

Subsequently, the present government led by Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf came to power after May 2013 general elections, but so far no progress has made in this regard.

PHC Chief Justice Mazhar Alam Miankhel on Saturday expressed the hope that the government would enact laws in near future following which the mobile courts would resume functioning in the province. The two proposed laws include Criminal Mobile Courts Act, 2012, and Civil Mobile Courts Act, 2012. The drafts of these laws provide that these laws would be extended to such areas of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa as the government in consultation with the high court’s chief justice notifies from time to time.

The draft suggests that the government in consultation with the high court may establish one or more courts in each district or at any such other place or places as it may deem necessary. Such courts will hold sittings at town/union councils/police stations or other places specified by the high court on rotation basis as may be directed by the district judge.

The two drafts also provides for ADR, stating that subject to law, the court may resort to any mode of ADR as deemed fit in the circumstances of the case. The court shall be assisted by one or two advocates and elders of locality having professional skills of resolution of disputes through ADR.

Under the proposal, appeal against order of the mobile court could be filed with the court of district judge within 15 days of the passing of decree or final order by the court.

In the draft concerning criminal mobile courts it is provided that the court shall have exclusive jurisdiction to try cases and offences specified in the schedule of the proposed law. The schedule includes around 31 laws and offences in which these courts will be having jurisdiction.

Another major impediment to the functioning of such courts is the deteriorating law and order situation in the suburban areas of Peshawar as well as other districts. Targeted killings of police officials and explosions through improvised explosive devices in cases of extortion continue unabated. In such a situation arranging visits of the mobile court to any rural area is a challenging job.

Legal experts believe that the provincial government should enact the relevant laws at the earliest so as to provide legal backing to the functioning of these courts. They believe that these courts would be helpful especially in such areas of the province where regular courts are situated in district and tehsil headquarters far away from villages.

_Published in Dawn, July 21st, 2014_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khurram541

I am seeing all these beautiful pictures by PTI politicians especially by Ms Andleeb Abbas which she has been sharing on her twitter and facebook account. ( no offence to her followers but just to tell you I have been a student of her myself)

Sorry to say that reality seems to be a little different to what they have been posting via their fancy pictures...(no offence to PTI people)

E.g. Take the news regarding mass transit project which states that Trains are expensive so Peshawar MTS will comprise only buses which has been confirmed by CM whereas this fancy picture upload by my friend Khyber states another story that MTS will be combination of trains and buses.... :s :s What is this hypocrisy?

while posting these fancy pictures, PTI even forgets to take out the designer's name and signatures who designs these adds for them. e.g. Post by my friend @Leader regarding tabdeeli through sports....the picture looks really good and beautiful but can someone actually confirm if this work has actually been done or will be done in the future??? I have seen a lot of pictures lately but all plans plans plans with most of the work they say will be done.....is this tabdeeli???

When the current Federal and Punjab govt announces some project plan, then whole lot of crtisicm comes out from their mouth and PTI themselves have been posting pictures lately whereas no practical work, plans plans and plans. God knows will they implement these plans or not or is it just a publicity campaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

KPK's first female public prosecutor Ms. Haseena Syed interview in the Sunday Times. 

Yes, I could die, but I will fight on for girls | The Sunday Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

When is the KPK train/bus project suppose to complete would be great mile stone


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

How to solve issues in govt departments, faced by citizens..

How to solve issues in govt departments, faced by citizens..

How to solve issues in govt departments, faced by citizens..


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Khurram541

Wonder Why PTI who came with a slogan of changing this traditional system is now fully following the same dirty tactics and publicity campaigns to malign the govt rather than doing something good in the province.

All I see are different pictures posted by PTI followers with slogans tabdeeli in sports, transport, health, food system etc but Im afraid that if they say that federal govt is unable to bring any change and improvements in the system, does PTI have a magic stick to do so???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Imran Khan speech in Peshawar - 22nd July 2014Siasi Tv

not complete but talks about police reforms in KP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Khurram541 said:


> Wonder Why PTI who came with a slogan of changing this traditional system is now fully following the same dirty tactics and publicity campaigns to malign the govt rather than doing something good in the province.
> 
> All I see are different pictures posted by PTI followers with slogans tabdeeli in sports, transport, health, food system etc but Im afraid that if they say that federal govt is unable to bring any change and improvements in the system, does PTI have a magic stick to do so???




And how do you think that there isn't any change in KPK till date? Care to explain?


----------



## Jazzbot

*KP launches Rs1 bn Islamic micro credit scheme*

*PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government on Monday launched Rs1 billion Islamic Micro Finance scheme to provide loans to around 170,000 people for medium and small businesses in the province.
*


The Islamic Micro Credit scheme will be implemented through the sole public-sector bank operating in the province, the Bank of Khyber.The provincial government on Monday signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with the Bank of Khyber to implement the scheme. Imran Samad, managing director of the bank and secretary Finance Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Said Badshah Bukhari, signed the MoU at a function where Chief Minister Pervez Khattak was the chief guest. Finance Minister Sirajul Haq, who is the head of the Jamaat-i-Islami, attended as the guest of honour.



The seed money of one billion rupees will be provided by the provincial government to the Bank of Khyber, which will charge its loan management fee at the rate four percent upfront to disburse the loans under the scheme.



The Bank of Khyber will also charge 15 percent recovery charges on outstanding loans. Initially, the loans would be given in Peshawar and Mardan divisions, which include the districts of Peshawar, Charsadda, Nowshera, Mardan and Swabi.



The loans would be extended to borrowers on Islamic mode of finance products such as Mudaraba, Murabaha and Ijara.According to the documents, the aim of the scheme is to extend loans to the people living below the poverty line under the Islamic mode to enable them to earn their living and alleviate the poverty in the province.



However, it would not be profit-free loan but the profit will be charged on product to product basis. Addressing the ceremony, Chief Minister Pervez Khattak said the government had initiated the agenda of change for which the Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf (PTI) had been voted to power.



He said the agenda of change and reforms had started with the approval of the Finance Bill 2014-15 wherein Rs1 billion Islamic Micro Credit scheme and a pro-poor project of Rs 7 billion were proposed for the welfare of the low-income population.



The poor-friendly policies of the government had started paying dividends, he argued, adding that the provincial government was showing zero tolerance to corruption in the province. “We have promulgated the Right to Information (RTI) and Right to Public Services (RPS) acts and set up the offices of chief commissioners RTI and RPS to ensure good governance in the province,” Pervez Khattak said.



He stated that the Bank of Khyber had been advised to provide hassle-free loan to applicants for small businesses under the Islamic Micro Credit scheme and ensure repayment so that the scheme could be run on self-sustained basis.



Earlier, Finance Minister Sirajul Haq said several banks were facilitating interest-free loan schemes in the country and a number of Islamic banks were operating in the country, but the Bank of Khyber was the first in the country to implement the Islamic Micro Credit scheme.


KP launches Rs1 bn Islamic micro credit scheme - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

*Islamic microfinance banking: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government, BoK sign MoU*


The provincial government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and the Bank of Khyber signed a memorandum of understanding regarding "Islamic microfinance banking" on eve of completion of 10-year of 'Raast Islamic Banking'. The bank acting Managing Director Imran Samad and KP Finance Secretary Syed Saeed Badshah Bokhari formally signed the agreement at a ceremony held at a local hotel on Monday.

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak participated in the ceremony as chief guest. KP senior Minister for Finance, and Ameer Jamaat-e-Islamic Sirajul Haq, acting Managing Director of the Bank of Khyber Imran Samad, Secretary Finance Syed Saeed Badshah Bokhari, BoK Head of marketing Syed Ali Nawaz Gilani, members of board of directors, industrialists and businessmen were present on the occasion.

Speaking on the occasion, the KP Chief Minister said the government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa was going taking a historic and milestone step in Islamic micro financing. He said the government has planned to establish an autonomous micro finance bank within next two year. He said the people voted to power to the PTI to bring change in the province, because they had frustrated by wrong policies of former governments and wanted to end politics of status quo forever.

He said the KP government was launching a scheme for provision of flour and ghee on subsidise rates through which more than 0.5million people would be benefited. Khattak said the provincial government has taken steps for brining reforms in all sectors of the government, particularly economic uplift, curbing deforestation, tapping on oil and mineral resources in a befitting manner.

Similarly, he said the legislation process has expedited and a number of laws have been passed like the Right of Information, Right to Public Service Act and other laws. The process of reforms has been geared up in terrorism-infested Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and the provincial government was fully following the change agenda to ensure good governance, transparency and accountability in the province, the KP CM said and added KP was being confronted with poor financial conditions for last so many decades.

Despite the poor financial conditions of KP, Khattak said, the federal government has not given due rights, especially not releasing outstanding dues of net hydel profits and water. He said Rs 134 billion has been outstanding against the Centre on net hydel profits while Rs 118 billion on the water head. He said the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa had also ignored in the Public Sector Development Scheme (PSDP) and not giving its due share in mega development schemes.

Earlier, speaking on the occasion, KP Senior Finance Minister and JI Ameer Sirajul Haq said the launching of Islamic micro finance was a revolutionary step and the provincial government has getting progress in this regard. He termed the present interest system an exploitation of the people of the country. "Today we are sowing a seed, which will become tall tree," the KP Finance Minister said.

Sirajul Haq said KP was facing financial constraints and other issues, despite that it has allocated Rs 1 billion for Islamic micro finance, which is introducing as experimental basis in the province. In his speech, Imran Samad, the BoK acting Managing Director, said the bank has earned Rs 1 billion profit and stood a progressive bank among other banks and financial indicators during last two years. He said the Bank has completed a decade of its 'Raast Islamic Banking', which is milestone and biggest achievement for the bank. Samad informed that a total 101 BoK branches have been functioning in the country, out of which 44 were providing Islamic banking facility. He said the provincial KP government and BoK have striving for provision of maximum opportunities of jobs in the province and launching of Islamic microfinance a part in this effort.


Islamic microfinance banking: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government, BoK sign MoU | Business Recorder


----------



## Jazzbot

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa armours police vehicles

Another good step in right direction, although these are not APCs but at least they are increasing the protection on their vehicles. Initially these vehicles will be deployed in areas bordering tribal belt and FATA. 

KP police setting examples and taking the lead again..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152310387454527





at sasta atta scheme, Rs 8 billion subsidy.

Awami hakumat. #NayaKPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Good buy Siraj ul Haq, you did a great job for KPK as finance minister. 

Emirates announces resumption of flight operations to Peshawar – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=704536409582443

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

This person "butchered" rare pheasants n posted on FB - located, prosecuted n penalized promptly by KP Wildlife Dept

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Rafael

^ Lagta hai civil servants ko punjab hakoomat ney issi kaam pe lagaya huwa hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khurram541

Jazzbot said:


> And how do you think that there isn't any change in KPK till date? Care to explain?



My friend I didn't say that there isn't any change in KPK....I'm sure there must be but what I meant was, changes come slowly and there should be results and it takes some time for the result to come....things don't happen over night...If this is true for KPK, why don't they understand for other provincial and federal govt as well.

Obviously they need time as well for things to happen and 1 year is almost negligible to improve a broken economy yet the federal govt managed to show results of improvement.

PTI should stop crying and be reasonable. With this chaos spreading, they are digging a grave for themselves and even the KPK govt mandate will be lost in the next general elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=799847200057702





Taraqi ka pehla asool, behtar sarkari school..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

Khurram541 said:


> My friend I didn't say that there isn't any change in KPK....I'm sure there must be but what I meant was, changes come slowly and there should be results and it takes some time for the result to come....things don't happen over night...If this is true for KPK, why don't they understand for other provincial and federal govt as well.
> 
> Obviously they need time as well for things to happen and 1 year is almost negligible to improve a broken economy yet the federal govt managed to show results of improvement.
> 
> PTI should stop crying and be reasonable. With this chaos spreading, they are digging a grave for themselves and even the KPK govt mandate will be lost in the next general elections.




Pakistan and all of its provinces are in messed up condition today, and changing them towards betterment will obviously take time. No one is denying that. 

The question is how much time is needed to bring that change? PML-N has ruled Punjab 6 times for around 30+ years, PPP has ruled Sindh for I don't know how many times for over 40 years now. Where is the change in these provinces? Both parties have also ruled Baluchistan and KPK too. 

Don't tell me a century is needed to do changes in system. A lot of things are done in KPK in just one year which aren't done till date in Punjab or Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gangsta_rap

Many of the HATERS are comparing 1 year of PTI's rule on a province that had it's infrastructure shattered to 15 years of PMLN in Punjab

PTI must be doing something very good in that case.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


>



Yar ab PTI bashing kay liay aisay articles post karo gay...please don't stoop so low.

Is say behtar PTI criticism kay liay articles main tumhain PM kar dia karoon ga.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Khurram541

Jazzbot said:


> Pakistan and all of its provinces are in messed up condition today, and changing them towards betterment will obviously take time. No one is denying that.
> The question is how much time is needed to bring that change? PML-N has ruled Punjab 6 times for around 30+ years, PPP has ruled Sindh for I don't know how many times for over 40 years now. Where is the change in these provinces? Both parties have also ruled Baluchistan and KPK too.
> Don't tell me a century is needed to do changes in system. A lot of things are done in KPK in just one year which aren't done till date in Punjab or Sindh.



My friend agreed with you that change needs time and I didn't say that a century is needed. that would be just stupid. We ourselves would be dead by that time ..lolss.

All I am saying that I agree that there must be definitely some work has been done in KPK and I'm sure it is being done as well but saying that KPK is doing only and rest of the provinces are sitting ducks....you don't get to say that. Everybody knows that Punjab is far ahead in almost every deptt than other provinces...that's why our brothers from other provinces come to Punjab.

PPP and PMLN did rule in the past. but it wasn't for 40 years. every time for 2 or 3 years max (if I am not wrong) then govt dissolved. Apart from this, I don't know about PPP but PMLN (NS) has shown very much political maturity this time and I am saying this myself because I have not been a PMLN voter at all in the past.

The key to country's stability and progress would be that each govt, current one and the next coming ones complete their govt which IK is now trying to dissolve. The continuity of each govt gives the world a positive impression regarding the stability of the country and gives investors the confidence to invest in the country.

I'm sure if this current govt completes its tenure, things will be much better and improved as they are now especially when foreign investment is coming


----------



## Leader

Free Emergency Services worth Rs. 1 Billion in all teaching and DHQ Hospitals Oversight Committees constituted to ensure transparency

"Never believe that a few good people can't change the world. For, indeed, that's all who ever have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I M Sikander

> ^ Lagta hai civil servants ko punjab hakoomat ney issi kaam pe lagaya huwa hai


Dont blame others for your failures. Punjab gov. Don't need to do any thing, pti leadership performance is pathetic



Leader said:


> Nothing concrete. This whole thread is full of advertisements only.not a single project that has been completed orstarted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Emergency Services worth Rs. 1 Billion in all teaching and DHQ Hospitals Oversight Committees constituted to ensure transparency
> 
> "Never believe that a few good people can't change the world. For, indeed, that's all who ever have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I M Sikander

> many of the HATERS are comparing 1 year of PTI's rule on a province that had it's infras shattered to 15 years of PMLN in Punjab
> 
> PTI must be doing something very good in that case.


Leave the previous tenure by SS in punjab, just compare the development done by SS in Punjab in last one year.kpk simply can't compete with Punjab in any department. He is completing projects in weeks , whereas pti in kpk is only publishing advertisement claiming for tabdeeli , but not a single project or major achievement


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

If KPK government can fix up the school , police and hospital infrastructure by 40-55% its still a great step forward in a neglected province.

And they have done good work

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafael

Ranasikander said:


> Leave the previous tenure by SS in punjab, just compare the development done by SS in Punjab in last one year.kpk simply can't compete with Punjab in any department. He is completing projects in weeks , whereas pti in kpk is only publishing advertisement claiming for tabdeeli , but not a single project or major achievement



Chal jaa yaar patwari dimaag na kharab ker..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khalidr

Ranasikander said:


> Leave the previous tenure by SS in punjab, just compare the development done by SS in Punjab in last one year.kpk simply can't compete with Punjab in any department. He is completing projects in weeks , whereas pti in kpk is only publishing advertisement claiming for tabdeeli , but not a single project or major achievement



Ya loo completing projects in week, aik to basha dam 2037 tak delay ker dia or yay patwari aya weeks ki batain kernay, Go and and rest bro, u r tired due to ur mental illness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Ranasikander said:


> Leave the previous tenure by SS in punjab, *just compare the development done by SS in Punjab in last one year*.kpk simply can't compete with Punjab in any department. He is completing projects in weeks , whereas pti in kpk is only publishing advertisement claiming for tabdeeli , but not a single project or major achievement




Sure lets do a comparison then my friend and see who chickens out. 

Please post the performance of SS in Punjab in last one year in following sectors:

1) Education -> How many new schools, collages and universities inaugurated or slated to be constructed
2) Health -> How many new hospitals, medical collages / universities are opened
3) Justice -> What steps are being taken to provide quick justice to people of punjab
4) Police -> What steps are taken to reform police dept, improve their training / equipment, depoliticize them?
5) Patwari -> Punjab public is trapped in jaws of these morons, what Punjab govt has done to counter that?

Now don't come up with bla bla bla, just post plain facts with reliable sources. I will wait for your response on this before sharing KP's performance in above mentioned things in last one year.


Since you've asked it yourself, I'm sure you will man up to it, instead of showing your arse like Showbaz is used to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I M Sikander

Jazzbot said:


> Sure comparison then my friend and see who chickens out.
> 
> Please post the performance of SS in Punjab in last one year in following sectors:
> 
> 1) Education -> How many new schools, collages and universities inaugurated or slated to be constructed
> 2) Health -> How many new hospitals, medical collages / universities are opened
> 3) Justice -> What steps are being taken to provide quick justice to people of punjab
> 4) Police -> What steps are taken to reform police dept, improve their training / equipment, depoliticize them?
> 5) Patwari -> Punjab public is trapped in jaws of these morons, what Punjab govt has done to counter that?
> 
> Now don't come up with bla bla bla, just post plain facts with reliable sources. I will wait for your response on this before sharing KP's performance in above mentioned things in last one year.
> 
> Since you've asked it yourself, I'm sure you will man up to it, instead of showing your arse like Showbaz is used to do.


Dear go and check the threads regarding development in lahore.
Development in Punjab
Development in southern Punjab you will get your answer.

Check the long list of educational institutes, university campuses, medical and engineering colleges, roads, metros, highway projects, hospitals, energy projects and etc etc. In these threads.

And unlike naya kpk threads which only have advertisements for projects. Theunjab related threads hows long list of projects, which are complete or under construction


----------



## Jazzbot

Ranasikander said:


> Dear go and check the threads regarding development in lahore.
> Development in Punjab
> Development in southern Punjab you will get your answer.
> 
> Check the long list of educational institutes, university campuses, medical and engineering colleges, roads, metros, highway projects, hospitals, energy projects and etc etc. In these threads.
> 
> And unlike naya kpk threads which only have advertisements for projects. Theunjab related threads hows long list of projects, which are complete or under construction




Bitch Please.. 

I don't need to go to threads related to Lahore, Punjab or Southern Punjab, since I am aware of every development happening since past 5 years. I live in Lahore lol.

Stop bragging about the things about which you feel too lazy to present something. You claim there is long list of educational institutes, universities, medical and engineering campuses in Punjab, that too in just last one year. Go ahead and name me one university that has been created during past one year. *Let me make it more easier for you. Just name me one university created in Punjab during past 6.5 years of Showbaz's rule.* 

Now man up, and show some proof instead of crap talking. You N-League guys are good at talking and making things up out of nothing. Either show something concrete instead of trash talks, or please stay away from this thread.

About KPK, like I've said before, I will show you concrete proofs as soon as you reply to my previous post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

The IGP KP Mr Nasir Khan Durrani paid a surprise visit to the Peshawar's busiest market places including Qissa Khawani Bazaar and Saddar Bazar on 27th July 2014. The purpose of the visit was to inspect the security arrangements made by Peshawar Police and to have a direct interaction with the citizens of Peshawar. During the visit, the IGP KP asked the citizens about their issues and issued directions to the concerned officials. In addition to the above mentioned objectives, the visit, something unprecedented and never done before by any senior officer, was to dispel the shadows of fear and to instill the spirit of confidence and safety amongst the citizens of Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

*Development framework: CM approves formulation of industrial policy*


*After announcing the provincial mineral policy, K-P Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has also formally approved the formulation of an industrial policy for the province.*

A committee comprising industrialists, bureaucrats, consultants and experts has been given a deadline of one month for the preparation of the first industrial policy draft, stated a handout issued from the office of the chief minister on Saturday.

The decision, Khattak said, has been made while taking into consideration the demands of industrialists and trading community. He made it clear that the PTI-led coalition government will frame comprehensive policies to enable the province to march forward in an organised manner. He expressed hope that the committee will work round the clock to frame a comprehensive policy in which besides industries, labour and manpower, targets in development of mineral, environment, energy, transport, tourism, sports and other social sectors will also be met.

The chief minister was presiding over a meeting relating to the drafting of industrial policy at the CM Secretariat.

The administrative secretaries of the departments of finance, planning & development, industries, labour, energy, housing and other officials of relevant departments attended the moot along with Principal Secretary to CM Mohammad Ishfaq Khan, CM Complaints’ Cell Chairman Haji Dilroz Khan, KPCCI President Zahidullah Shinwari, Engineer Nauman Wazir, Riaz Arshad and other representatives of industrialists and traders. Participants presented their proposals and suggestions regarding the policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Hope PTI gives their best in 5 years , the KPK province will be certainly in great shape after their constructive 5 years

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152652601813383





listen 

What KPK Govt has done for Education? Listen Atif Khan Education Minister

Key Points of KPK Education Minister Atif khan Interview

- 107 new schools will be made in this year , 70% of the schools will be of girls 
- 1000 community schools will be functional in a month or two . 
- 80 Caror has been allocated for teacher training . 
- Allocation of the largest budget for education in the history of KPK & Pakistan ( According to Per Capica )
- 1500-2000 stipend will be given to female students in KPK 
- Best Monitoring system for schools and teachers attendance has 
been introduced in KPK using the latest technology (Andriod Apps). 
- Bio Metric system has started working in education offices in KPK to check the attendance

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khalidr

Jazzbot said:


> Bitch Please..
> 
> I don't need to go to threads related to Lahore, Punjab or Southern Punjab, since I am aware of every development happening since past 5 years. I live in Lahore lol.
> 
> Stop bragging about the things about which you feel too lazy to present something. You claim there is long list of educational institutes, universities, medical and engineering campuses in Punjab, that too in just last one year. Go ahead and name me one university that has been created during past one year. *Let me make it more easier for you. Just name me one university created in Punjab during past 6.5 years of Showbaz's rule.*
> 
> Now man up, and show some proof instead of crap talking. You N-League guys are good at talking and making things up out of nothing. Either show something concrete instead of trash talks, or please stay away from this thread.
> 
> About KPK, like I've said before, I will show you concrete proofs as soon as you reply to my previous post.



bro dont be so hard on @Ranasikander he don't know any thing, he is just naive blind supporter of PMLN, the list he talks about is merely list, nothing but metro cabins he can come up with. Give him some time to think.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

KP to set up 1,000 community schools for primary education. Most of the 1,000 proposed community primary schools were for girls as the department wanted to encourage more and more girls to get education, which will help end gender disparity among students enrolled in government and private schools.

"Never believe that a few good people can't change the world. For, indeed, that's all who ever have."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154165962645314




pathetic reporting though... I think old news..


----------



## Bilal.

Leader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154165962645314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pathetic reporting though... I think old news..



Like a common man!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I M Sikander

Khalidr said:


> Ya loo completing projects in week, aik to basha dam 2037 tak delay ker dia or yay patwari aya weeks ki batain kernay, Go and and rest bro, u r tired due to ur mental illness.


Here comes an idiot by birth. Do some home work before doing nonsense comments.
Bash a dam isn't Punjab gov. Project. And it will never get constructed like kalla bagh dam.
World bank IMF, Asian devp. Bank all have refused to provide loan and finances for this project until India approves this dam.
Just show me a single major project that has been completed in kpk by this pti gov.
By the way I can upload at least 100 Major projects that has been started and completed in Punjab by SS during last one year.
Stop acting like blind potian kid.


----------



## Khalidr

Ranasikander said:


> Here comes an idiot by birth. Do some home work before doing nonsense comments.
> Bash a dam isn't Punjab gov. Project. And it will never get constructed like kalla bagh dam.
> World bank IMF, Asian devp. Bank all have refused to provide loan and finances for this project until India approves this dam.
> Just show me a single major project that has been completed in kpk by this pti gov.
> By the way I can upload at least 100 Major projects that has been started and completed in Punjab by SS during last one year.
> Stop acting like blind potian kid.



ok show us 100 Major projects, im challenging you here, its an open challenge, stop ranting and tell us, and if u cannot then simple words for u STFU PMLN blind supporter.


----------



## mhacsan

Ranasikander said:


> Here comes an idiot by birth. Do some home work before doing nonsense comments.
> Bash a dam isn't Punjab gov. Project. And it will never get constructed like kalla bagh dam.
> World bank IMF, Asian devp. Bank all have refused to provide loan and finances for this project until India approves this dam.
> Just show me a single major project that has been completed in kpk by this pti gov.
> By the way I can upload at least 100 Major projects that has been started and completed in Punjab by SS during last one year.
> Stop acting like blind potian kid.




*KPK Goverment does not need to build any more projects under 18th amendments for their own requirements as they produce more than they require.*

My friend KPK Produces about 4000MW of electricity but its own requirement is of about 3500 or something (not sure about exact figures but they produce more than they require). Given the electricity production status, but if they do, that is plus for their own requirement as well as for federal government. If the federal government needs electricity, its federal government responsibility to invest in KPK on Kala bagh dam and others. Let me also remind you that federal government is not giving them their allocated share of electricit. 

Also Given the situation of KPK for last 12 years, Investments are not easily found. Also dam construction does not come cheap, no province can handel such projects on their own. Federal goverment help is required, but only if they are interested in irrespective of dirty politics.

KPK government has decided to give Solar panels to 100 villages which can provide electricity for 2 fans and three bulbs, even if they are not supposed to also KPK government started about 350 small dams for the electricity production for nearby villages among others but this *"production discussion" is beyond the point.*

SS and Punjab government is under debt about 4 Billion USD ( debt under Pervaiz Elahi was 0. ) because of SS overnight projects. projects without proper feasibility. (NANDI PUR is fine example had they studied the feasibility conducted by PPP government, if any. Or could have conducted it by themselves instead of rushing and wasting alot of money in making it operational.

Lastly do not compare Punjab with KPK. KPK budget is three times smaller than punjab, secondly, federal is also run by the same family so you can assume that federal is also investing alot of money into punjab, which is quite apparent by all projects you see now a days. IF NS can invest for metro in Karachi, then why not in KPK for electricity????? which will give you 3 times cheaper electricity than coal.



Ranasikander said:


> Here comes an idiot by birth. Do some home work before doing nonsense comments.
> Bash a dam isn't Punjab gov. Project. And it will never get constructed like kalla bagh dam.
> World bank IMF, Asian devp. Bank all have refused to provide loan and finances for this project until India approves this dam.
> Just show me a single major project that has been completed in kpk by this pti gov.
> By the way I can upload at least 100 Major projects that has been started and completed in Punjab by SS during last one year.
> Stop acting like blind potian kid.



Also do not derail the thread plz. if you have any objection on any thing plz open a new thread and we will discus over there.

Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Cancer Hospital Center Setup







Highway construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

Seeing as this is a PML-N vs. PTI development showdown, and because the present topic is of great interest to me, I shall take the liberty of appointing myself as honorary judge between the contestants, with the blessings, of course, of OP himself.

@Jazzbot @Ranasikander @Leader

PML-N is clearly under-represented at this point in time so I shall call upon @Shabaz Sharif to bring contestants who are well-versed with development projects which have already been implemented under the present tenure of the respective governments.

Parts of the following post are an example of development projects which have yet to materialize.



Leader said:


> Key Points of KPK Education Minister Atif khan Interview
> 
> - 107 new schools will be made in this year , 70% of the schools will be of girls
> - 1000 community schools will be functional in a month or two .
> - 80 Caror has been allocated for teacher training .
> - Allocation of the largest budget for education in the history of KPK & Pakistan ( According to Per Capica )
> - 1500-2000 stipend will be given to female students in KPK
> - Best Monitoring system for schools and teachers attendance has
> been introduced in KPK using the latest technology (Andriod Apps).
> - Bio Metric system has started working in education offices in KPK to check the attendance




As the case stands, our political leaders have a notoriously negative record of supporting their promises with actual work and, therefore, such news shall only be of secondary importance. Let's try and keep it brief. This thread, after all, is only for development in KPK but I'm sure a few posts on development in Punjab shall not be completely off-topic.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Reference:
Peshawar Mass Transit System | The Progress of PTI in KPK

A detailed KPK Govt OFFICIAL published presentation listing out the various achievements of the KPK Govt since being elected into power. Our website (kpkprogress) highlights most of the news related to these achievements grouped into various categories.

Significant ones:
57% public satisfaction (top of the list)
25 new bills (RTI, RTS, Ehtesab Bill, etc.)
Police reforms (online FIR with statistics, Schools of Intelligence and Investigation)
Record Revenue Collection of 32 billion as compared to 11 billion in the last year
Change from most corrupt province in 2010 to no reported corruption in 2014 (Transparency International Pakistan)
Child School Enrolment program resulted in 300000 new enrolments
Education (IMU, Hiring of 16000 new teachers)
Infrastructure (Peshawar Mass Transit ground breaking expected in Dec 2014)
900 Trafic Wardens trained to be on roads in September 2014
And others (Environment, Sports, Power, Tourism, …)

Available here: http://www.scribd.com/doc/234434087/KPK-Achievements
 





*Going hi-tech: K-P police launches School of Investigation*
PESHAWAR: Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa IGP Nasir Khan Durrani inaugurated the School of Investigation in Peshawar on Tuesday.
The school has been initiated keeping in view the increasing use of technology in crime today. Addressing *the first batch comprising 25 officers from across the province,* Durrani urged participants to undergo training with full dedication.
The School of Investigation, which *has been established by the K-P police using its own resources,* will be headed by a director who will look after administrative affairs. An *officer of the rank of DIG has been appointed to look after training.*
The police have engaged highly-qualified specialists from across the country as lecturers. There will be *courses on crime scene preservation, evidence collection, evidence preservation as per modern day best practices, cellular forensics, geo tagging, geo fencing and interrogation techniques.*
Terming the Investigation Wing the backbone of any police force, the IGP advised participants to perform their duties with integrity, empathy, impartiality and honesty. Anyone involved in nepotism or corruption will be dealt with strictly, he added.
Source: http://tribune.com.pk/story/720028/going-hi-tech-k-p-police-launches-school-of-investigation/








*KPK Police to have Special Commandos Force like US Marines, Al-Zarar Company*

*Update 12-05-2014:* KP police raise Special Combat Unit (http://www.dawn.com/news/1106000)
KPK Govt will fund to train *Special Combat Unit *of 150 commandos
Additionally, a *Rapid Response Force* of 1050 Elite Commandos
On pattern of US Marines and Az-Zarar Company of Pakistan SSG Commandos
CM announced at Passing out of Elite Poice Force trained trained by Kashmir Regt. of Pak Army
3 Army majors + 60 others to serve in Elite Police Training School
1 million granted for Elite Police Force
http://tribune.com.pk/story/696212/k-p-police-to-have-a-special-force-similar-to-us-marines-khattak/
Video Report: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=297728173724331

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*Stipend for unemployed Masters degree holders in KPK*


The KP government will provide Rs 2,000 per month allowance to unemployed youth who have completed their M.A/ M.Sc examinations until they get a job.
http://www.thenews.com.pk/article-145119-Unemployed-masters-degree-holders-to-get-allowance-in-KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*Computer operator uses new K-P RTI law to go after his ‘missing’ job*

*Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa’s new law on the Right to Information is not just reserved for state secrets. As 28-year-old Sabahat Ghaznavi found out, it could help him get his job back.*
Ghaznavi, who has dabbled in television journalism, had applied for a position as a computer operator at the Bureau of Agriculture Information in December 2013. *After the test and interview for the grade 16 post, the merit list was displayed and his name was on it as a successful candidate.* It was put up on the notice board at the department but was removed after a short while.
“It made me suspicious about the intentions of the department,” Ghaznavi said. “When I asked why the merit list had been removed, I was told that due to unknown circumstances the job offer has been cancelled and it would be re-advertised in February 2014.” (The job was, in fact, re-advertised in March 2014 in the daily _Aaj _newspaper.)
Instead of buying this story, Ghaznavi used the new K-P RTI law and went to its commission. He requested its help to give him access to the minutes of the test and interview and the merit list that was produced afterwards. After he was given these documents, he went to the Peshawar High Court and it ruled in his favour.
He joined work as a computer operator on June 25 this year. “I am relieved,” he said. “I got my right through the RTI law.”
Luckily for him the law was passed by the K-P Assembly on October 31, 2013. It aims to ensure transparency and access to information in the province. He says he would never have found out had it not been for the RTI law. It empowered him as a citizen to ask for the relevant documents and find out why his job was re-advertised without any reason.
*If there was no RTI law he would not have been able to pursue the source of information. He now feels that RTI-like laws can provide “real stability” in a country and do away with all kinds of corruption and malpractice. “I am here because of the RTI law and I will always spread the word about it to inform other people about using it to beat corruption in society,” he resolved.*
It seems that Ghaznavi’s is one of the handful of cases that are surfacing. According to the RTI Commission’s chief Major (retd) Sahibzada Muhammad Khalid, they have received 71 cases so far out of which 31 have been tackled and the rest are being heard. Each case has a 60-day deadline.
For years, government officials have jealously guarded the secrecy of official business but now the RTI law mandates access to information. It is just a matter of using it.
_Published in The Express Tribune, July 18th, 2014._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

hasnain0099 said:


> Where Punjab stands today, speaks for itself...Whoever excels doesn't need recognition since jealousy is a tribute which mediocrity pays to excellence. We already have one year gone....PTI's time line to deliver has shrunk by 20% given no party has been repeatedly selected from KPK. And given its harkats, PTI will seed grounds in Punjab while I afraid will be wiped out of Karachi. Most of the Pushtoons are reverting back to the ideology of ANP for their uncompromising stance on Taliban.


Mr talk about Lahore not Punjab and in that only roads nothing else everything else under these retard brothers have gone worse

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Jazzbot

TheFlyingPretzel said:


> Seeing as this is a PML-N vs. PTI development showdown, and because the present topic is of great interest to me, I shall take the liberty of appointing myself as honorary judge between the contestants, with the blessings, of course, of OP himself.
> 
> @Jazzbot @Ranasikander @Leader
> 
> PML-N is clearly under-represented at this point in time so I shall call upon @Shabaz Sharif to bring contestants who are well-versed with development projects which have already been implemented under the present tenure of the respective governments.
> 
> Parts of the following post are an example of development projects which have yet to materialize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the case stands, our political leaders have a notoriously negative record of supporting their promises with actual work and, therefore, such news shall only be of secondary importance. Let's try and keep it brief. This thread, after all, is only for development in KPK but I'm sure a few posts on development in Punjab shall not be completely off-topic.




Already done: 
First Year 2013/14: Federal vs Punjab vs KP vs Sindh vs Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Zarvan

hasnain0099 said:


>


mr 48 after getting cured have returned so tell complete story but what else to expect from corrupt N league supporters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152671359483383

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3

Tabdili key rung, PTI kay sung 





Wasn't public education free in KPK before?


----------



## Zarvan

hasnain0099 said:


> Tabdili key rung, PTI kay sung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't public education free in KPK before?


yes they spend 80 % most goes in there pockets


----------



## SBD-3

Zarvan said:


> yes they spend 80 % most goes in there pockets


Tape abhi toti nahi puri tarha


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

@fulcur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Imran to lay foundation of power project in Swat today


----------



## Leader

Imran to lay foundation of power project in Swat today

Imran to lay foundation of power project in Swat today

Imran to lay foundation of power project in Swat today


----------



## Leader

Chairman PTI Imran Khan and CM KP Pervez Khattak will inaugurate ground work on 350 small dams project in Swat today.


----------



## Leader

the man doesnot even have his name there, its Chief Minister Pervaiz Khattak who inaugurates the project..






addressing in Swat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

Leader said:


> @fulcur



Why no pic of khan and khattack???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I M Sikander

Zarvan said:


> yes they spend 80 % most goes in there poCkets


Typical nonsense reply, without any proof, to justify the failures of pti gov. In kpk. I wish we get back our purana kpk, this naya kpk sucks.


----------



## SBD-3

Ranasikander said:


> Typical nonsense reply, without any proof, to justify the failures of pti gov. In kpk. I wish we get back our purana kpk, this naya kpk sucks.


Rule of thumb, never troll-bait a broken tape....


----------



## I M Sikander

hasnain0099 said:


> Tabdili key rung, PTI kay sung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt puublic education free in KPK before?


Facts and figures speaks for them selves and proving the well established incompetence of naya kpk dramay bazi

Can any one please show us any single mega project that has been completed in so called naya kpk during last one year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

Ranasikander said:


> Facts and figures speaks for them selves and proving the well established incompetence of naya kpk dramay bazi
> 
> Can any one please show us any single mega project that has been completed in so called naya kpk during last one year.



You and your fetish with 'mega projects' 

Priority should be education, health, police and civic services. Mega projects can wait in a war torn province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Rafael said:


> You and your fetish with 'mega projects'
> 
> *Priority should be education, health, police and civic services*. Mega projects can wait in a war torn province.


Then why KPK government is wasting money on Peshawar Metro and roads?


----------



## Rafael

hasnain0099 said:


> Then why KPK government is wasting money on Peshawar Metro and roads?



It is not exactly wasting money on metro and roads. Those will be completed in due time like 2-4 years, not in a hurry without taking into account the due procedures. Which essentially means that the funding will be divided in 2-3 fiscal budgets lowering the burden on provincial govt and which can be spent to improve education and health.


----------



## SBD-3

Rafael said:


> It is not exactly wasting money on metro and roads. Those will be completed in due time like 2-4 years, not in a hurry without taking into account the due procedures. Which essentially means that the funding will be divided in 2-3 fiscal budgets lowering the burden on provincial govt and which can be spent to improve education and health.


okay, but what about the future periods then when that money will flow out, not to mention the increasing project costs with time.....rather spinning the argument its always useful to accept the reality rather than going around the point making it further vague.


----------



## Rafael

hasnain0099 said:


> okay, but what about the future periods then when that money will flow out, not to mention the increasing project costs with time.....rather spinning the argument its always useful to accept the reality rather than going around the point making it further vague.



If I want to make a home, would it be reasonable if I spend my entire month's salary or (a large part of it) on just for making my parents happy that I completed it in 1 month? Isn't it better that I complete it in next 3 months by spending 33% of salary per month and spend my money on some other priorities such as my electricity bills and school fees of my kid?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHARGER

Most of new appointees in PA Secretariat from Speaker`s home district | ePaper | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=814373495271739





taraki ka pehla asool, behtar sarkari school !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

What a turnaround of Police we have seen in KPK under PTI-led Government. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=814239938618428

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SBD-3

Leader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=814373495271739
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taraki ka pehla asool, behtar sarkari school !


----------



## Jazzbot

Guys, bookmark this video and show it to all patwaris when they brag about these things..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=816283408414081





small dams projects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

SBD-3 said:


>





Ummat? So this is now the most credible source for you patwaries? Have some standard at least...


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Ummat? So this is now the most credible source for you patwaries? Have some standard at least...


Most of new appointees in PA Secretariat from Speaker`s home district | ePaper | DAWN.COM


----------



## Jazzbot

SBD-3 said:


> Most of new appointees in PA Secretariat from Speaker`s home district | ePaper | DAWN.COM




Still not credible enough, but at least better than that garbage ummat news.


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> *Still not credible enough*, but at least better than that garbage ummat news.


ISPR ke press release chaheyay? ya PTI key khilaf uska bhee ietibar nahi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

SBD-3 said:


> ISPR ke press release chaheyay? ya PTI key khilaf uska bhee ietibar nahi?




Na gee, aap ke munh se jo bi nikle authentic hi hey..


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Na gee, aap ke munh se jo bi nikle authentic hi hey..


khair meray munh se to nahi nikle magar nikali chahay ummat se ho ya dawn se, lagi kahin andar ja ky hay


----------



## Jazzbot

SBD-3 said:


> khair meray munh se to nahi nikle magar nikali chahay ummat se ho ya dawn se, lagi kahin andar ja ky hay



You and your wet dreams, keep amusing yourself with your delusional fantasies...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=816302791745476





Huge reforms in the Patwari System in KPK! PTI promised to stop corruption in its Election Manifesto. The people of KPK trusted us with their vote and we are proud are to delivering "Service Delivery Center" which is a computerized system for all Land Reforms and other Administrative tasks that our citizens require in their daily lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=816283408414081





KPK Government's efforts for Electricity at an affordable price in the Province, "KhushHaali Ke Ujalay" program

"Pakistan ka banna mein ne dekha tha, Naya KPK, Naya Pakistan bantay tum dekh rahay hou"

We are proud to be considered the Change that the people of KPK wished for. We are thankful to the people of KPK for their vote and will do our very best to make them proud of their choice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

While government of Naya KPK is busy in making Naya Pakistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/500556591687421952


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Sulman Badshah

Devil Soul said:


>


I am neither IK supporter nor PMLN ...

but there are more ghost schools in South Punjab areas ...i guess


----------



## SBD-3

Sulman Badshah said:


> I am neither IK supporter nor PMLN ...
> 
> but there *are more ghost schools in South Punjab* areas ...i guess


Well you're certainly more than welcomed to prove this


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot

*In KP: Rs300m recovered from corrupt officials in two months*







*MANSEHRA: Anti-Corruption Establishment (ACE), Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, director Ziaullah Toru said on Thursday said that despite hurdles being created by lawmakers his department had arrested 302 officials of different government departments and recovered looted amount of Rs300 million from them during last two months. *

*“I am thankful to Chief Minister Pervez Khattak who has given a free hand to ACE to end corruption from the province and this is why we have arrested 302 employees, including officers, and recovered Rs300 million in last two months,”* Mr Toru told an open forum, which was held here at the Circuit House and attended by lawyers, contractors, revenue officials and members of civil society.

The ACE director said that the chief minister had announced to double the staff of the department. He said that if this was done then there should be no doubt about making corruption-free society. He claimed that ACE had now been playing an important role in curbing timber smuggling and time was not far when the menace would be ended. 


*ACE chief says KP govt sincere in ending corruption*

“During last three months timber smugglers have cut trees of over Rs8 billion in the province and we are working on such big issues not only to protect green gold, but also take action against those involved in this business,” he said.

He said that the government had finalised a policy for conservation of forests and giving share to forest owners, but black sheep in the forest department were being taken to justice.

Mr Toru asked people to come forward to end corruption from the society and inform his department so that action could be taken against the corrupt. He said that every complaint was thoroughly checked by ACE and action taken in genuine cases. He said that his department was also focusing on embezzlement of goods and medicines intended for public at the basic health units and other hospitals in the province.

Mr Toru said that though most of the lawmakers were still following the same path to protect their supporters from ACE, but now their recommendations were turned down for the sake of justice.


In KP: Rs300m recovered from corrupt officials in two months - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


- - - - - - - 


So the new Anti corruption system has started producing fruits in just two months time.. 



@Leader @pkuser2k12 @Bilal. @ajpirzada @AstanoshKhan

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bilal.

I think this is a different body. The one established recently was called ehtesab comission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Leader

*Police modify vans to counter bomb attacks*

The Telecommunication and Transport Branch of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police has successfully carried out the steel plating of 256 vehicles in the province to mitigate the threats posed by attacks with improvised explosive devices on police vehicles.

In view of the increasing number of the IED attacks and firing incidents on police patrol vehicles, the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police had decided to instal similar locally-developed IED-resistant armour protection on police personnel transport pickups. According to police, following the directives of IGP Nasir Khan Durrani an agreement was signed with the Pakistan Army for this purpose and so far mild steel plating of 256 police vehicles had been carried out under the contract.

It was stated that these vehicles included 204 single cabin and 52 double-cabin pickups. District- and unit-wise details of the vehicles are; Peshawar 53, Charsadda 18, Nowshera 19, Mardan 39, Swabi 18, Kohat 15, Hangu eight, Tank 11, Lakki Marwat 10, Bannu 16, DI Khan 29, Swat four, Buner two, Lower Dir three, Upper Dir two, Shangla two, Elite Force two and telecommunication two.

A police official of the rural circle pleading anonymity told Dawn that the modified vehicles were not safe enough to replace the armored personnel carriers (APCs), but it was compulsion of the police to use it at least to counter the attacks to some extent.

“There are very few APCs with Peshawar police and they too were always found out of order because ordinary mechanics cannot repair them,” the official revealed and added that in case of a major fault the police had to call mechanics from Rawalpindi and Islamabad for the purpose. The modified police vans, he said, might help resist blasts of low intensity explosive devices, but powerful bombs could damage them easily.


----------



## Leader

*Govt takes major step to curb timber smuggling*

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has shifted offices of the Agror Tanawal Forest Division from Mansehra to Oghi to effectively curb timber smuggling.

“The government has taken a major step to preserve the forest area and provide full support to the forest department to curb timber smuggling and illegal cutting of forest in the province,” said Sardar Mohammad Sultan, chief conservator forest, while speaking at the inauguration ceremony of the newly-constructed offices of Agror Tanawal Forest Division (ATFD) in Oghi on Wednesday.

Assistant commissioner Mohammad Ali, district forest officer Farhad Ali and DFO watershed Riaz Khan were also present on the occasion.

Mr Sultan said that though ATFD had been established some four decades ago, but its offices were established in Mansehra and none of the government during this tenure even attempted to shift these offices to Oghi.

*Shifts offices of forest division from Mansehra to Oghi*
“Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has given the forest department a free hand to curb timber smuggling and take to justice whoever is involved in it,” said Mr Sultan.

The chief conservator said that the government had recently announced its forest policy which would benefit the owners. He said that the present government had for the first time given due rights to owners and soon they would enjoy real benefits.

Mr Sultan said that because of effective measures taken by the government for protection of forest the timber smuggling and illegal cutting of forest had significantly declined during last one and a half years.

FAKE TEA SEIZED: The district administration has seized a large quantity of fake tea and arrested two brothers in this regard here on Wednesday.

“We have seized over 214 bags of fake tea which was being supplied in packets of various tea brands in parts of Hazara division and arrested two fraudsters,” said assistant commissioner Qasim Ali Khan while speaking to mediapersons.

A team of district food office, police and district administration led by the AC raided a bungalow on Chinar Road and seized over 214 bags of fake tea which was packed and labelled in the name of high quality tea brands.

The two brothers arrested in the raid were identified as Zahirullah and his brother Khursheed, belonging to Peshawar.

“The two were playing with the lives of people by marketing tea which was made of unhygienic ingredients,” said Qasim Ali. He said that the tea was packed in bags carrying the label of WFP to deceive officials of the food department and police in case of transportation to other parts of Hazara.

The city police registered an FIR against the two brothers and have sealed the bungalow.

Govt takes major step to curb timber smuggling - Newspaper - DAWN.COM


----------



## Leader

First meeting held of independent accountability commission in KP

First meeting held of independent accountability commission in KP

First meeting held of independent accountability commission in KP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

KP Boosting business: Malam Jabba to boast new tourist resort

KP Boosting business: Malam Jabba to boast new tourist resort

KP Boosting business: Malam Jabba to boast new tourist resort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=346789082151573

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

KPK govt again leads in education over other provinces

KPK govt again leads in education over other provinces

KPK govt again leads in education over other provinces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifkhan12

Excellent progress being made by PTI in KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

New academic session: Displaced children remain in flux and out of school – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Huda

*ABBOTTABAD: After monitoring government schools closely in an attempt to improve the quality of teaching and put an end to staff absenteeism, it seems the Abbottabad District Education Office has finally made some headway.*

Internal investigation revealed at least 14 teachers had been withdrawing their salary without coming in to work. Some of these teachers have been absent from school for nine years.

Official sources said teachers were colluding with clerical staff in order to draw their salary. Some of the teachers, they added, were helped by their political connections.

Department officials have worked out a recovery amount of Rs2,094,909. They have already recovered Rs994,706 from seven teachers.

According to officials, many members of staff will now face disciplinary action. Four teachers have already been let go in the last three months.

Ten teachers from the district are under investigation and have been served final show-cause notices. They might also face termination, said an official.

DEO Samina Altaf Shah confirmed the developments. “Drastic measures are being taken to revamp the education system in Abbottabad.” Shah added, “Those teachers who are habitually absent from work will be taken to task irrespective of their political affiliations.”

*Enrolment*

Enrolment of girls has also gone up in the current academic year, said the district education office.

In 2013, the department enrolled 12,175 girls of school going age or achieved 40% enrolment. In the current academic year, enrolment has gone up to 80%. Many of the new students were girls who were either dropouts (out of school for at least the last two years) or had never attended school.

Officials stated the improvement in enrolment was a result of teachers’ efforts, community awareness and an improvement of facilities offered to the girls by the government.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## raazh

You dont need $30Billion loans to fix a system .. just the right will and intention .. Salute to IK and KPK Govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aamerjamal

raazh said:


> View attachment 52613
> 
> 
> You dont need $30Billion loans to fix a system .. just the right will and intention .. Salute to IK and KPK Govt.


btw from where this newspapers published?


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152435438314527





Dr.Mehrtaj Roghani(Minister for Social Welfare and Women Affairs, KP) talking about progress made by PTI led KP Govt in Social Welfare Department.She have answer for people who ask "What PTI has done in KP".

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## raazh

This is the benefit of merit based appointments .. improvement in governance and autonomy .. This is the Change needed in our system; the system will automatically produce results

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

KP, Iran to collaborate in energy, education sectors 

PESHAWAR: The Iranian and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa governments on Monday decided to form ministerial committees to benefit from bilateral expertise in energy and education sectors.

The decision was made during a meeting between Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak and acting Iranian consul general in Peshawar Saeed Zenati here at the Chief Minister’s Secretariat, said a handout issued.

The chief minister said friendly relations and cooperation with neighbouring countries was the top priority of the Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf and that the provincial government strictly followed the principle.

The envoy said his country was ready to offer cooperation and support for the development of different sectors in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

*CM says better ties among regional countries promise peace and development*

He renewed the invitation for the chief minister to visit Iran to see progress and development.

Zenati said the Iranian president was keen to see speedy development in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and further improvement in bilateral relations.

The chief minister and the Iranian consul general discussed matters of bilateral interest and agreed on increase in cooperation and exchange of delegations in different sectors, including energy generation, exploration of oil and gas, education, health, agriculture, livestock and tourism.

Khattak said his government was keen to promote cordial relations with all neighbours to turn the region, which was a victim of poverty and backwardness, into the peaceful and developed one.

He said Iran was Pakistan’s brotherly state and that both countries enjoyed friendly relations, which would be further strengthened in the days ahead.

The chief minister said he was not in favour of foreign visits for the sake of entertainment.

He said he believed in foreign trips at high level, which had the agenda of public interest and candid targets, so first Iranian and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa exerts will sit together to review possibilities of cooperation in different sectors and then he would decide about foreign visits.

Khattak said bilateral cooperation in different sectors for development would bear positive and far-reaching impacts and would help bring the people of both countries closer.

He said it was first time in the province that there was a government, which believed in sincere in the people’s welfare.

The chief minister said durable peace was the biggest need of the region and therefore, the government was concentrating all attention on addressing peace-related issues.

“Without peace, no development can take place,” he said. Khattak said measures and arrangements for elimination of corruption and better utilisation of resources were also underway.

He said all doors of corruption had been closed for good and that actions were being taken to guarantee fair and judicious distribution of resources.

Talking about proposed reforms in health and education sector, the chief minister said shortage of medical staff, equipment and other facilities in all government hospitals had been removed, while provision of quality medical facilities to patients had begun.

“Since the start of the current academic year, a uniform education system has been enforced across the province to provide equal educational opportunities to the children of both rich and poor,” he said.

Khattak informed the Iranian diplomat about the measures taken for progress and development in other social sectors and said the government would benefit from the Iranian expertise in that respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Huda



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=351889174974897

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

wow, IG has made his number public to everyone, and anyone can text him directly to get his problem addressed.



Leader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=351889174974897



this guy is amazing... visionary, absolutely visionary, lucky to have chance to work independently !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Thumbs up for KPK police 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=782951115100823

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saifkhan12

Leader said:


> wow, IG has made his number public to everyone, and anyone can text him directly to get his problem addressed.
> 
> 
> 
> this guy is amazing... visionary, absolutely visionary, lucky to have chance to work independently !



Yes, very impressive, need more people like him in other provinces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Bilal.

Any details about Peshawar solid waste management that wasnrecently outsourced? Any positive effects?

And what about LG polls?


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## waleed3601

@SBD-3 bro this is kpk 'development' thread not pti hate thread and if my eyes aren't lying to me the above post does not count as a positive development. if you want to post anti pti stuff please create one more new thread in siasi section just like countless others you've made.
does this forum even have mods to check whats being posted and whats not? 
also to the guy asking about lg polls, just yesterday along with metro bus announcement pervez khattak addressed that issue too. he said the govt had completed delimitation and was ready but it was supreme court and nadra that were creating hurdles because (if i remember correctly) the sc said delimitation was responsibility of ecp not provincial govt and ecp/nadra have continuously been delaying response the government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pretty sad , when development work in in area is being targeted Kaashm hum sub aek Pakistani bun ker soochein and not like from one province or another very sad indeed


----------



## nomi007

Let's promise that we will not let our national and personal ego be trampled by these unethical, immoral, abusers of power. Lets put them in their place like the brave men who forced Rehman Malik off the plane. Lets reserve our respect for children, elders, and the needy who should be given the privilege they deserve!


----------



## Usama78

Can we have a summary of all what they did in KPK till today....


----------



## I M Sikander

Usama78 said:


> Can we have a summary of all what they did in KPK till today....


One word summary 'nothing'

Not a single mega project has been completed in kpk in last 1 year and 5 months. Since they are so busy in dharna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Ranasikander said:


> One word summary 'nothing'
> 
> Not a single mega project has been completed in kpk in last 1 year and 5 months. Since they are so busy in dharna


No no no no! 
Certainly a lot of "Wills" and "Shalls" are there as performance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waleed3601

1. Police reforms
2. Computerization of land records - Patwaris don't have power anymore
3. Sehat ka Insaf health campaign
4. Tameer-E-School programme
5. more than 300 small scale (local) hydel power projects under construction
6. brough uniform curriculum for KPK
7. Peshawar Metro Bus now being launched
8. Peshawar beautification campaign starting in November
9. Many new courts built and most important of all
10. Iron hand against corruption and nepotism 
this was just off the top of my head there must be more which I can't recall right now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jsbrohi

Reforms Implementation Cell established and working see what they have collected from may 2013 to may 2014 khyberpakhtunkhwa gov pk / RIC-Report pdf

sorry for Dots i was unable to put

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Two KPK ministers; Health and Education minister at a Floda Shop in KisaKhuwani Bazar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/515833933876187136


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Saifkhan12

KP gets first High-Security Prison to avoid jailbreaks.

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa finishes building high-security prison - Central Asia Online


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=865781906797564









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=865783493464072









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=865786363463785





Part 1:
PTI ministers from KPK held a press conference to clarify that the party has not prioritized 'SHOBAZ' type projects which are visible but deliver no benefit to the people.

Mushtaq Ghani says that when we took charge the whole province ministry was corrupt. We then focused on good governance.

1) We introduced legislation regarding local bodies government affecting the very grass root level of KPK.

2) We also made our government open to public through the 'Right to Information' bill

3) We passed the 'Right to Service Act' to penalize officers who don't perform their duties on things like domicile, FIR, building registration, etc.

4) Public Partnership Act protected the investors of the province

5) KPK revenue authority has been created to collect provincial level taxes which is already generating more revenue than before

6) Regarding Higher Education we have eliminated any upper age limits for women for degrees, we have also declared tuition fees for handicapped folks

7) We have introduced Rs. 800 million worth of endowment funds for education

8) We have ensured all hiring in education as well as police is only done on the basis of NTS tests without any political or undue influence

9) On a per person basis we have allocated 40% more budget to education than Punjab

10) We are giving stipends to students in order to increase enrollments up to Rs. 2,500 in two districts and Rs. 400-1000 in others

Part 2:
1) KPK generated 4,000 MW of electricity, the province requires around 2,500 MW of electricity. However, the federal government is squeezing us out by providing less than 1,500 MW's to KPK

2) KPK generated 370 MMCF of natural gas, consumption is 270 MMCF

3) We can produce 84 MW's of electricity from Mataltan power project however the government is encouraging production from coal projects at higher cost

4) We have 356 micro and mini hydel power projects for villages at Rs. 2 per unit

5) We are giving standalone solar energy to 6,000 homes that aren't even connected to the national grid

6) Regarding health, dengue is only in Swat and Mansehra, we have only 25 confirmed cases

7) Our 'Sehat ka Insaf' program was commended by the WHO for its role in eradicating polio

8) Emergency care, Insulin for life, Liver and Kidney transplant, and Dialysis are free to folks all over the province. We are the only province introducing health insurance in our province

9) We are building hospitals in Balakot, Torghar, Chitral, Bony and many other places where no other government has paid attention

10) Regarding revenue, our revenue last year was Rs. 12 billion. We have improved it to Rs. 20 billion already and its projected to increase another 70% this year.

11) The biggest problem in revenue collection was corruption, we have created a system to catch any 'Patwari' taking bribes. That has led to Rs. 70 million being recovered from corrupt Patwaris and sending 350 Patwari's to jails

12) Another big problem was of revenue cases, we have followed up on the case build up and solved 70% cases in one year. This year our target is to solve all pending cases and any new case will be processed according to the quick standards of the 'Right to Services' act

13) Rs. 7 billion of the increased revenue was used to give subsidies worth Rs. 40 per KG ghee and Rs. 10 per Flour affecting 4-5 million people

14) We have computerized land records in 7 districts, Mardan was out pilot project. We have completed that in one year, this project will computerize land records in the whole KPK within 2-3 years. Punjab hasn't seen this in 18 years

15) Regarding Police, depoliticization of the police system is Imran Khan's biggest achievement. The reason for that is that the party and its ministers aren't using police for their own personal benefit.

16) We have also invested Rs. 7 Billion to protect KPK against future floods and safeguard from the same kind of destruction Punjab has seen

Part 3: Q & A


source: Imran Khan (official) | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*School of Intelligence, PAL inaugurated in Abbottabad*

The Inspector General of Police (IGP) Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Nasir Khan Durrani Friday visited Abbottabad where he inaugurated the newly established School of Intelligence and Police Assistance Line (PAL) in a ceremony. DIG Hazara Akhtar Hayat Gandapur, DIG training Azad Khan, AIG establishment Syed Fida Hussain Shah, DPO Abbottabad Muhammad Ali Gandapur and other high ranking police officers were also present on this occasion. 

Commandant Intelligence School, Colonel Ishtiaq Warriach (retd) briefed the police chief about the establishment of the school and training courses being imparted to the police officials. 

Addressing the participants of the ceremony the IGP Nasir Khan Durrani said that establishment of school of intelligence was the need of the hour so as to adopt well planned and effective strategy based on intelligence against the terrorists and to nip their evil designs in the bud. 

The police chief hoped that this school will go a long way in harnessing the hidden capabilities of the jawans and that the menace of terrorism will be curbed effectively. He further went on to say that the school will also start working in other districts of the province very soon. 

While talking about the war against terror, the IGP informed that more than 1200 officers and jawans of every rank sacrificed their precious lives in line of duty and well keep continue offering of more sacrifices. He vowed that the war against terror will continue till the elimination of last terrorist. 

Later, the IGP awarded course certificates to the participants of the course in the school.

*Copyright Business Recorder, 2014*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

jsbrohi said:


> Reforms Implementation Cell established and working see what they have collected from may 2013 to may 2014 khyberpakhtunkhwa gov pk / RIC-Report pdf
> 
> sorry for Dots i was unable to put



best document on whats going on in KPK. thanks for sharing

http://www.khyberpakhtunkhwa.gov.pk/RIC-Report.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

*Commission on right to public services begins hearing complaints*

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Right to Public Services Commission (RPSC) has begun hearing and addressing the people’s complaints.

Its first order is for the Mardan police to register an FIR against an influential person for harassing a citizen.

A week ago, Faisal Ghani, a resident of Takhtbhai tehsil in Mardan, had submitted an application to the commission claiming despite repeated requests, the relevant station house officer had not been booking an influential person for harassing and manhandling him.

*Orders Mardan police to book influential person for harassing a citizen*

He said he had approached the district police officer, too, but to no avail.

Acting on the application, the RPSC comprising chief commissioner Azmat Haneef Orakzai and Major (r) Attaullah Khan summoned DPO Gul Afzal Khan Afridi for hearing.

During the hearing, it gave both sides the opportunity to explain their respective positions on the matter before ordering the police to register FIR against a local influential person, Nadeem Shah, within 30 days.

The applicant claimed that he was a poor person earning a livelihood by driving a rickshaw. He alleged Nadeem Shah had been harassing him for money and had manhandled him on several occasions.

The complainant insisted his repeated requests to the police against the influential person had fallen on deaf ears.

Before the start of Eidul Azha vacations, the relevant SHO informed the chief commissioner in writing that in line with the order of the commission, an FIR was registered by the Takhtbhai police station.

Producing a copy of the FIR, he said the police had begun investigation into the complaint.

In a news release issued here, chief commissioner Azmat Haneef Orakzai said RPSC had been striving to create public awareness of the law so that the people could approach it for resolution of grievances.

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Right to Public Services Act 2014 was approved by the provincial assembly and came into effect in January 2014.

The law is aimed to ensure the delivery of public services to the citizens of the province within the stipulated time.

The RPSC had designated 15 RTS district monitoring assistants at the district level. The district monitoring assistants will monitor the performance of public service providers at district level.

Presently, five public services have been notified as essential services, including documents of land (fard); domicile certificate; building plan; registration of birth/death certificate; and registration of FIR in police stations.

Under the law, “the government is empowered to specify any service as public service and also specify time limit within which such services should be provided by a designated officer to the eligible person.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Attan is a traditional Pashtun #dance performed in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and other parts of #Pakistan during weddings or other celebrations. Attan began as a folk dance conducted by #Pashtuns in times of war.It is usually performed with a dhol.





The technique behind the Attan has changed much for over centuries, but its core has not changed. Typically, its a circular dance ranging from two to over a hundred people, and the performers will follow each other going round and round in a circle to the beat as the rhythm and beats get faster.More complex Attans involve an Attan troup leader who begins the attan slowly using a variation of styles and techniques, and the ultimate spin is performed after the leader gives the signal, either by placing his hand on the floor or raising it in the air. 
Attan have different kinds some of them are Khattak, Mehsud, Waziri, Kabuli, Wardaki, Logari, Paktia, Herati, Kochi, Baluchi and Nuristani.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

*KPK System reforms agenda achieves another milestone > Biomatric system for voting approved by ECP !*






*خیبرپختونخوا میں بائیو میٹرک سسٹم کے تحت انتخابات کرانے کا آرڈیننس جاری*

پشاور(دنیا نیوز)خیبر پختونخوا حکومت نے بلدیاتی حلقہ بندیوں کا اختیار الیکشن کمیشن کو دے دیا ، بائیو میٹرک سسٹم کے تحت انتخابات کرانے اور بلدیاتی حلقہ بندیوں کا اختیار الیکشن کمیشن کو دینے کا آرڈیننس جاری کر دیا گیا ہے۔ 

ایڈووکیٹ جنرل خیبر پختونخوا لطیف یوسفزئی نے دنیا نیوز کو بتایا کہ صوبائی حکومت نے بلدیاتی حلقہ بندیوں کے حوالے سے قانون سازی مکمل کر لی ہے۔ بلدیاتی انتخابات کیلئے حلقہ بندیوں کا اختیار الیکشن کمیشن کو دے دیا گیا ہے۔ ایڈووکیٹ جنرل خیبر پختونخوا کا کہنا ہے کہ خیبر پختونخوا حکومت نے بلدیاتی حلقہ بندیوں کا اختیار الیکشن کمیشن کو دینے اور بائیو میٹرک سسٹم کے تحت الیکشن کرانے کیلئے آرڈیننس بھی جاری کر دیا ہے جو دس اکتوبر سے نافذ العمل ہو چکا ہے۔ - See more at: Dunya News: پاکستان:-خیبرپختونخوا میں بائیو...


not only this but demarcation issue is also resolved, though I personally believe that KPK govt had done a great demarcation by making village level units. lets see how long ECP takes to do this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ajpirzada

Leader said:


> *KPK System reforms agenda achieves another milestone > Biomatric system for voting approved by ECP !*
> 
> View attachment 129576
> 
> 
> *خیبرپختونخوا میں بائیو میٹرک سسٹم کے تحت انتخابات کرانے کا آرڈیننس جاری*
> 
> پشاور(دنیا نیوز)خیبر پختونخوا حکومت نے بلدیاتی حلقہ بندیوں کا اختیار الیکشن کمیشن کو دے دیا ، بائیو میٹرک سسٹم کے تحت انتخابات کرانے اور بلدیاتی حلقہ بندیوں کا اختیار الیکشن کمیشن کو دینے کا آرڈیننس جاری کر دیا گیا ہے۔
> 
> ایڈووکیٹ جنرل خیبر پختونخوا لطیف یوسفزئی نے دنیا نیوز کو بتایا کہ صوبائی حکومت نے بلدیاتی حلقہ بندیوں کے حوالے سے قانون سازی مکمل کر لی ہے۔ بلدیاتی انتخابات کیلئے حلقہ بندیوں کا اختیار الیکشن کمیشن کو دے دیا گیا ہے۔ ایڈووکیٹ جنرل خیبر پختونخوا کا کہنا ہے کہ خیبر پختونخوا حکومت نے بلدیاتی حلقہ بندیوں کا اختیار الیکشن کمیشن کو دینے اور بائیو میٹرک سسٹم کے تحت الیکشن کرانے کیلئے آرڈیننس بھی جاری کر دیا ہے جو دس اکتوبر سے نافذ العمل ہو چکا ہے۔ - See more at: Dunya News: پاکستان:-خیبرپختونخوا میں بائیو...
> 
> 
> not only this but demarcation issue is also resolved, though I personally believe that KPK govt had done a great demarcation by making village level units. lets see how long ECP takes to do this.



its a good step. but i fail to see why ECP should do the demarcation again when there are no complains against the existing demarcations. simply conduct the elections. this is really annoying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

ajpirzada said:


> its a good step. but i fail to see why ECP should do the demarcation again when there are no complains against the existing demarcations. simply conduct the elections. this is really annoying



If I am not mistaken there was a case in SC, in which ECP claimed that demarcation was their duty and not of the concerned govt and they got the decision in their favor. hence the whole demarcation exercise shall be repeated. hope that ECP takes already done demarcation by KP govt as acceptable and donot create unnecessary delays.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=777982055558447


----------



## Jazzbot

Amjad khan afridi, advisor to CM-KPK for sports and tourism, inugrating girls high school at churlaki, kohat pk37.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Jazzbot said:


> View attachment 130094
> 
> 
> Amjad khan afridi, advisor to CM-KPK for sports and tourism, inugrating girls high school at churlaki, kohat pk37.



Not a mega ULTRA project worth billion dollar loan but change that helps lives of local folks immediately and with minimum cost just shows the difference in approach between Imran Khan and Nawaz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

*256 police vehicles made bulletproof in K-P*



*The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) government helped police make 256 of their vehicles bulletproof, Express News reported on Tuesday.*

These vehicles will be used for local operation as well as by special squad.

The K-P police had earlier requested the provincial government to make their vehicles bullet-proof as policemen were often targeted in the province specially in areas such as Budhber and Mattani.

The move was aimed at providing sufficient protection to police vehicles and to reduce casualties.

Forty single-cabin vehicles and 13 double-cabin vehicles were made bulletproof in Peshawar, 37 vehicles were made bullet proof in Mardan, 18 in Nowshera, 16 each in Charsadda and Swabi, and 13 in Kohat.

Earlier, the telecommunication and transport branch of K-P police had completed installing armoured plates in 256 pickup trucks to protect them against roadside bomb attacks. The option to make the vehicles bullet-proof was also considered, but was later dropped as armoured plating was more cost-effective. Around 204 single-cabin and 52 double-cabin pickups were installed with steel plates.

256 police vehicles made bulletproof in K-P – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

*Where no man has gone before: Women mediators resolving years-long disputes*

*It took the men nine years of meetings, but they could not come up with a solution. However, the moment a woman stepped into the picture, a long-standing dispute between two families, which had already claimed a life, was settled within days and now they coexist peacefully.*

“I have resolved many disputes, but I am most proud of this one. I did what men could not do,” boasts Nusrat Begum, the member of a Dispute Resolution Committee (DRC) formed under the Alternate Disputes Resolution (ADR) programme. The 40-year-old adds that male jirga members had little success in reaching any solution to this dispute over a piece of land.






The K-P government has received a fair amount of criticism for various reasons, but its supporters can at least point to some of the recently-introduced legislation and initiatives as a sign of progress. The ADR programme is one of them and aims to provide people with immediate and cost-free justice.

Local DRCs for different localities (DRCs) are established and residents with clean records and no political affiliations are chosen as mediators.

Besides the male members, over 100 female mediators will also be trained and be part of the committees. Around 21 of them have already been trained and are busy solving problems.

Nusrat is one of those currently resolving disputes and is part of a committee formed for the Gulbahar in the provincial capital. She hails from Lower Dir and has not only been mediating in the city, but also her native village of Warhi.

Enjoying the support of her family, the DRC member says she had resolved several disputes and never demanded anything in return.

Nusrat adds the committees have become so successful that many people from Gulbahar visit her house to seek free and immediate dispute resolution. However, most of the people in need of help are women.

“We live in a male-dominated society, but somehow the burden falls on the women,” she says. “Men make the mistakes, but women pay the greatest price. You will find mostly women visiting my house.”

The mediator points out that most of the issues faced by women are related to their in-laws. “However, in some cases, women seek my assistance when their brothers [or other family members] refuse to pay their share of inheritance.”

Although she is swamped with cases in Gulbahar, Nusrat has to take out time to visit Warhi as people need her to mediate there as well. The fact that she has the complete support of her husband, two sons and in-laws makes the job easier.

She appreciated the provincial government for launching the ADR, an initiative by Aitebaar, a four-year programme funded by the UK government’s Department For International Development, which helps the provincial administration in its peace-building strategies.


Welcome to Naya KPK !


------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M.AsfandYar

waleed3601 said:


> 1. Police reforms
> 2. Computerization of land records - Patwaris don't have power anymore
> 3. Sehat ka Insaf health campaign
> 4. Tameer-E-School programme
> 5. more than 300 small scale (local) hydel power projects under construction
> 6. brough uniform curriculum for KPK
> 7. Peshawar Metro Bus now being launched
> 8. Peshawar beautification campaign starting in November
> 9. Many new courts built and most important of all
> 10. Iron hand against corruption and nepotism
> this was just off the top of my head there must be more which I can't recall right now


NO NO NO these r nothing.
According to nooras only Roads and Buses constitutes as mega projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

*CDWP approves Rs980.352m for proposed projects of Khyber Medical University*

Central Development Working Party (CDWP) has approved PC-1 worth Rs 980.352 million of the proposed projects of Khyber Medical University (KMU) Peshawar to establish Research Institute of Hematology, Hepatobiliary Pancreatic Surgery & Transplantation (RIHEHP) and Research Institute of Diabetology, Endocrinology & NCDs (RIDENC). Sponsoring Agency of this project is Higher Education Commission (HEC) Islamabad while execution, operation and maintenance will be carried out by KMU, it was revealed by Prof. Dr. Mohammad Hafiz Ullah Vice Chancellor KMU while chairing 18th meeting of all heads of institutes, departments and sections of KMU. He said that this mega projects were approved in the 23rd meeting of CDWP held under the chairmanship of Mr. Ahsan Iqbal Federal Minister for Planning & Development / Dy. Chairman Planning Commission of Pakistan at Islamabad.
Prof. Dr. Hafiz Ullah highlighted that RIHEHP and RIDENC will offer state of the art services of liver transplant for patients developing liver cancer and will treat complications of diabetes like ketoacidosis, renal, cardiac, eye and foot ulcers and will offer advanced interventional radiology services for peripheral angioplasty. The institutes can further look into the possibility of pancreatic transplant as a cure for diabetes in the future.
Both institutes will offer wonderful opportunity to train doctors, nurses and paramedics in prevention and treatment of communicable and non-communicable diseases. This will offer a platform for researchers to conduct research on etiology, prevention and dissemination of communicable and non-communicable diseases. Well-equipped pathology laboratories, clinical and epidemiological, Basic Genetic and Stem Cell research, and radiology services will be installed and will be shared by both the institutes. State of the art computer lab will also be established to meet the demand of all the students and faculty, he added.
The VC shared that RIDEDNC will have limited beds for treating complication of diabetes while RIHEHPT will be developed to offer liver transplant facilities and bone marrow transplant. He said approval of these projects is clear sign of trust and confidence over the KMU and its projects by relevant organizations. It is worth mentioning that the aforesaid facilities will be made available to public through minimum user charges and financial support of Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*KP Assembly set to hear 21 bills in upcoming session
*


According to law ministry documents available with _The Express Tribune_, the proposed legislation includes


The K-P Plants Breeds’ Rights bill,

K-P Agriculture Pesticides bill,

K-P Usurious Loans bill, K-P Charitable and Religious Trusts bill,

K-P Environmental Protection bill,

K-P Conflict of Interest bill,

K-P Injured Persons and Emergency (medical aid) bill,

K-P Disposing of Hindu Property bill,

and K-P Retirement Benefits and Death Compensation bill.


The ordinances include

the K-P Sensitive and Vulnerable Establishments ordinance,

K-P Senior Citizens ordinance,

and the K-P Technical Education and Vocational Training ordinance.


The six amendment bills include

the K-P Speaker and Deputy Speakers (Salaries and Allowances amendment) Bill,

K-P Elementary and Secondary Education (amendment) Bill,

and the K-P Zakat and Usher (amendment) Bill.


According to the documents, so far in the PTI tenure, 35 bills have been passed by the provincial assembly.

Foundation side of the change.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SBD-3

link
link


----------



## SBD-3

Naach na janay angan terha....


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

English is necessary in primary school specially for poor children so they can raise their chance in future higher school levels or jobs that need english

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

View attachment 134694




Happy that KPK government in Supreme Court today told that they have fulfilled the new requirements of the court and asked for local body elections as soon as possible, on 15th November 2014. While Punjab and Sindh are yet to follow even.

In KP, we are introducing a local governance system where the power will rest with the common man. The decisions on roads, schools, hospitals will be made in villages by the local men, and not the MNA/MPA's!

while KP govt is moving forward with reforms and also PTI govt fighting for reforms in the whole country, which PMLN/PPP resisting !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WishLivePak

any news on metro bus train or sehat ka insaaf?


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

IG KPK, on the streets of KPK,discussing the problems of people and tells that Peace Loving Ordinary People are the VIP's in KPK!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jsbrohi

*Sunny side up: K-P Directorate of Science unveils solar-powered rickshaw*

*PESHAWAR: In a city which hovers at the top of the list of the most air pollution in the world, the idea of a ‘green rickshaw’ is not about the colour of the three-wheeler but about a vehicle that runs on clean energy.*
The Directorate of Science and Technology (DoST) introduced a solar-powered rickshaw on Tuesday, at the CECOS University. Muhammad Hilal Khan, an engineer at the university, had supervised the project. The Rs280,000 project is meant to be implemented across the city by the transport department.

At the moment, according to those involved in the project, the sun-friendly vehicle is still being tweaked before it can ride the busy streets of the city, but has been completed nonetheless. Deputy Director Inamullah Khan of the Design Facilitation and Training Centre which is working on hybrid technologies under DoST said, “The key objective of the project is to identify technological needs, foster innovation and facilitate the development and the implementation of new technologies.”

The deputy director shared the rickshaw will run on solar energy during the day and on rechargeable batteries at night. The solar-powered rickshaw can operate as long as there is daylight without discharging and on a fully-charged battery, the vehicle can operate for six to eight hours, said Inamullah.

The rickshaw can seat three to four people and can go as fast as 40 to 45 kilometres per hour.

“This will save fuel/CNG and is more economical than the regular rickshaw,” said Inamullah. “This is an indigenously-developed low cost transportation vehicle with zero carbon emission; useful in both urban and rural areas in the province,” he added.

*Grey skies*

In 2014, The World Health Organization (WHO) declared Peshawar was one of the most polluted cities in the world.

According to data provided by the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) in K-P, the average increase in sulphur dioxide emissions across sectors with major emissions (industry, transport and power) has been 23 fold over the past 20 years. Similarly, carbon emissions have increased at an average fourfold.

Estimates provided by one of the rickshaw unions reveal more than 50,000 registered and unregistered rickshaws ply the streets of the city. Most of these vehicles run on a two-stroke engine, which is considered to contribute significantly to air pollution. Four-stroke engines also contribute to air and noise pollution, however, rickshaw drivers are not as concerned about carbon emissions as they are about making ends meet. “We can’t reduce smoke levels without jamming the rickshaw,” said Saifullah, a two-stroke rickshaw driver.

*Ye of little faith*

_The Express Tribune_ learnt while speaking to various rickshaw drivers that the transporters had little faith in these “new-fangled vehicles”. One rickshaw driver said, “What are we expected to do at night, the battery charge will not be enough for any of us who work the night shift, ferrying passengers around.”

The battery will at most last three hours before the driver and his passengers will be stranded, he added, not believing the directorate’s claims that the battery charge could last double that time. Many people who do other jobs in the day add to their living by working as rickshaw drivers at night.

According to another rickshaw driver, “This invention is pure nonsense; it will never work.” He added, “They started one in Karachi and that failed; these contraptions will never last in Peshawar.”

*No mercy*

In fact, similar solar-powered rickshaws have been developed earlier in both Lahore and Karachi. Both teams suggested their rickshaws could be produced at Rs230,00 and Rs150,000 respectively and will yield similar speed as the one in Peshawar.

The team in Karachi went as far as suggesting their vehicle would only have a Rs1 per kilometre cost. This in itself suggested a conflict of interest as the rates charged by rickshaws across the country are not uniformly measured by metres. Every driver charges his own rates and when fuel prices go up or CNG is short in the city, rickshaw drivers see a reason to artificially inflate prices.

On Tuesday, the rickshaw demonstration was meant to be held outdoors, however, rain forced the organisers to take the unveiling indoors. This last minute change in plans begged the question; can a rickshaw which is so sensitive to the elements survive in the city?

_Published in The Express Tribune,_

*CM authorises PkHA to launch 13 new highway schemes*
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has expressed satisfaction that like many other sectors, work on the projects of highways has been expedited in the province with additional qualities of eliminating the possibilities of corruption, ensuring the transparent and judicious use of funds and introducing quality control in it.
He asserted that the newly constructed highways are not only durable and attractive but also sufficient for the needs of coming decades whereas the public response on it is also encouraging, he added.
He however expressed the confidence that all departments would demonstrate such outstanding performance and assured that employees of all departments and institutions would be duly rewarded on excellent performance while those indulged in malpractices and ill performance would be punished severely forthwith.
He was chairing the annual performance meeting of Pakhtunkhwa Highway Authority (PkHA) Council at his office CM Secretariat Peshawar wherein steps for timely completion of ongoing highway schemes and new projects under the (Annual Development Program) ADP were formally approved and necessary decisions taken for its quality and in time completion. On this occasion Secretary Communication & Works (C&W) and MD PkHA apprised the participants of the performance and progress made so far in respect of their concerned entities.
The meeting authorized PkHA to launch 13 new crucial highway schemes in the province as well as decided to considerably enhance the annual budget of the authority to enable it execute maximum road schemes.
The meeting besides Provincial Minister Mian Jamsheddudin Kakakhel, Advisor to CM on C&W Akbar Ayub, Advisor to CM on Environment Ishtiaq Urmar, Additional Chief Secretary Khalid Pervez, Secretary Finance Syed Badshah Bukhari, Secretary C&W Ahmad Hanif Orakzai, MD PkHA Javed Ihsan, Director Construction Aziz Khan and Director Maintenance Ilays Khan was largely attended by the concerned authorities.
The meeting also took stock of the 14 agenda items of the council and a number of decisions were made in light of the proposals and recommendations of the participants.
Pervez Khattak in order to discourage the trends of overloading of vehicles on highways beyond specific limits, controling traffic accidents and checking road damages, approved the measures for weighing the loaded trucks and trollers at the start points, arranging latest equipment for the purpose and providing the support of police contingents to the staff of traffic axel load control of the Authority and hence issued necessary instructions to the concerned quarters for immediate actions in this regard.
The meeting also approved renaming of the newly constructed Usterzai bridge in Kohat with Lt. Wajeehullah Bangash Shaheed who sacrificed his life for protecting the locals during a combat with terrorists.
Pervez Khattak also approved up-gradation of certain district level roads to provincial highways in the province including Rajar Takhtbahi road, Karapa Shakardara Chorlakki road, Timergara, Madyan, Kalpani, Barawal road and Serai Saleh Saryan road.
He also agreed with the proposal of taking over the Malakand Mingora and Timergara Chitral roads from national high way authority to the provincial authority as these important highways remained nuisance for the passengers due to neglect on part of NHA and hence he directed for sending a summary to the concerned federal ministry in this regard. He also expressed satisfaction that PkHA ensured the early and standard completion of Shahbaz Garhi Rustam Road, Usterzai bridge, Sugar Mill Baipass, KhuazaKhela Mingora, Odigam and Bagh Dehri roads and bridges by working round the clock while the pending portion of the expansion of Peshawar ring road was also completed accordingly. Similarly he contended on quality completion of five important roads in Peshawar Cantt at the cost of Rs.272 million following his special directives that included Mall road, Sirsyed road, Airport road, Shershah Road and FaqirApi road. Moreover Rs.200 million project of the expansion of GT road from Chughalpura to Zakori bridge from 2 to 4 lanes on each side was also in the final stage that would become 50 ft wide magnificent highway from 24 ft width on each way then after. The Chief Minister while appreciating the performance of the authority, also approved a honanaria for the employees from its own resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jsbrohi

*KP approves Rs 10 billion funds for KPOGDCL*
October 18, 2014
The provincial government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in order to get rid of the scourge of power load shedding has decided to embark upon the ambitious plan of complying hydro and solar power projects as well as approved a fund of Rs 10 billion for Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Oil & Gas Development Company Limited (KPOGDCL) with comprehensive action plan for accelerating work on exploration of oil and gas in the province. 

KP government has also purchased 2.5% shares in Pezu and Partai oil & gas fields initially whose ratio will be enhanced with increase in production. Similarly, decision has also been made to announce attractive incentives for large scale investment in hydel power generation and alternate energy resources at national and international levels. In this regard talks with Saudi and American companies have been started who intended to invest $2b in hydel generation sector. 

Similarly, the hiring of consultancy firm to review matters relating to possible handing over of the control of WAPDA PESCO to the province by the federal government has started work on feasibility report negotiation would be started with the wherein federal government in light of this report to have control on it and provide uninterrupted power to the commercial and domestic consumers on much lesser rates. 

A plan was also being pursued to attract large scale investment in hydropower and other alternative means of energy to the tune of Rs 12 trillion till the year 2025. The decisions were taken in the meeting of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa department of Power & Energy held here with Chief Minister Pervez Khattak in the chair at Chief Minister's Secretariat Peshawar. Those who attended included Minister Energy & Power Mohammad Atif Khan, Secretary Energy & Power Sahibzada Saeed Ahmad, CEO PEDO Bahadar Shah, Chief Executive Officer (CEO) KPOGDCL Raziuddin, Chief Planning Officer Zainullah Shah, Principal Secretary to Chief Minister Mohammad Ishfaq Khan and other authorities concerned. 

The Chief Minister directed the authorities of the recently established Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organisation (PEDO) and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Oil and Gas Company Limited (KPOGDCL) for the best utilisation of the allocated resources to arrest the prevailing energy crisis, initiating hydropower projects and taking emergency measures for its timely completion. He said that such measures would not only help in speedy control over energy shortage in the province, but would also generate maximum economic and employment opportunities to put the people on the track of progress and prosperity. 

He said that besides, hydel resources the Almighty Allah has blessed the province with precious oil, gas, coal and solar resources. He said that maximum exploration of these resources for the development of the province is among the top most priorities of the present PTI-led provincial government and for this purpose, he said, his government is burning mid nights and to achieve the set targets. 

Pervez Khattak deplored that previous rulers in the province paid no attention for better utilisation of these precious resources that has plunged the province today in to severe energy crisis. The meeting decided that under first phase of the energy plan, the provincial government would establish 356 small hydel power stations at village and town levels in the province with cost of Rs 12 b whereas Rs 6.70 billion have been allocated for it. 

For this purpose, he said, small community hydel power stations would be established on streams, canals and rivers near villages while oil, gas and solar resources would also be utilised for generating energy to get the local residents rid of the curse of load shedding. In next phase, he said, the huge hydel and thermal potentials would be used to establish big power stations for industrial purpose. The energy produced by these projects on big scales, he said, would be supplied to already present or newly established industrial estates at district and regional levels for the promotion of cottage and large industries, generate employment opportunities and boost economic activities in the province. 

This plan was inaugurated through PTI chairman Imran Khan by laying foundation stone of 56KW Sakhra Lalkahoo micro hydel station in Tehsil Matta Swat on August 7 this year. It was revealed the CM will also lay foundation stones of 12 MW micro station at Karora Shangla, 10 MW at Jabori Mansehra by 1st week of November and 40 MW at Koto in Dir Lower. Pervez Khattak however took strong cognisance of undue delay in approval of PC-I of two crucial hydel generation projects of 69 MW Lawi Chitral and 84 MW Matiltan Swat. 

He showed his acute concern that provincial govt has allocated Rs 46 billion for these important energy schemes but delaying only the PC-I for months and years would not only result in lapsing the amount but it also clearly indicated the non-co-operation of the federal government in overcoming the deepening energy crisis. 

He lamented that federal government of PML-N remained in forefront of levelling continuous allegations against KP government of non-utilisation of development funds and lapse of money while a baseless and misleading white-paper was also published against PTI-led coalition govt but on the other hand the center and its planning commission failed to discharge the simple formality of approving the PC-I file of KP government that he said indicated the difference between words and actions of the federal govt. He while directing for pursuing this matter with center at high level said implement these two energy schemes could solve load-shedding problems here. 

On this occasion the participants were in-depth briefed on objectives and powers of the setting up of the Apex Energy Committee, Business plan of the energy and power department, action plans of PHYDO in hydel generation and KPOGCL in Oil and Gas exploration sectors. 

The meeting was told that Apex Committee on energy would work as policy making and implementing institution for overcoming the energy crisis in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, exploration of Oil and gas, hydel power generation and alternate renewable energy means while PEDO (PHYDO) and KPOGCL would focus on productions in their respective areas. Its members of the Boards of Directors would be chosen from the private sector and would be given representation in the respective boards as professionals and experts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAJsal

his work on education and police is the best and most needed

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jsbrohi

SBD-3 said:


>


I think no one is perfect But what they Have done in 1.5 years this too much any govt. had done in thier whole time. Even PMLN got 25 years Punjab Govt. but what they have done?

* SAC keen to invest $2b in KP energy projects *
PESHAWAR - Suadi American Consortium has shown its interest to invest up to $2 billion in the development of energy sector projects in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to utilise natural resources of province in order to generate cheap electricity. 
In this context, a simple documentary procedure will be proposed to start various projects in hydel, solar and oil & gas sector on fast track basis. A group of investors of Suadi American Consortium leading by the Princeton Environmental Group’s president Peter Tien paid visit to civil secretariat Peshawar on Thursday. 
Meanwhile, the secretary energy & power department Sahibzada Saeen Ahmed gave a detailed presentation to the investor group about the available energy sector projects in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The same investment presentation was also attended by CEO PEDO, Engr. Bahadur Shah, CEO KPOGCL Engr. Razi uddin, CPO E&P Syed Zainullah Shah and chief finance officer Akber Ayub. During the presentation, same working investment group was informed about the available 15 hydropower projects those feasibility studies have already been prepared and ready for construction. Group leader Peter Tien has expressed that his group intends to invest up to $2 billion in energy sector of KP but a simple procedure will be adopted in documentary procedure while starting the construction work in these projects. He hoped that our group will produce cheap electricity through available natural energy resources of the province. He stated that our working group will visit again Peshawar in next month to plan the commencement of construction works in energy projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

*K-P textbooks to carry slogans against corruption, for unity*






The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Textbook Board has decided to incorporate anti-corruption slogans into the textbooks in the light of the Holy Quran, Hadith and wise sayings to create awareness of the evil of corruption in society, according to sources.

They said that some verses of the Holy Quran insisting on the unity among Muslims would also be inscribed on the inner titles of the textbooks for grade-1 to 12th.

They said that the KPTBB had taken this decision with the consultation of the National Accountability Bureau and Directorate of Curricula and Teachers Education.

The sources said that around 100 messages against corruption had been compiled by the board officials from the Holy Quran, Hadith and wise sayings.

A complete verse of Sura-i-Hujrat had been selected in which Almighty Allah insists on the Muslims to be united, they said. The decision would be implemented from the academic year 2015-16 commencing from coming April.

*Decision to be implemented in coming April*
The NAB had floated the idea of incorporating slogans against corruption into the textbooks while Jamaat-i-Islami had suggested verses from the Holy Quran about unity among Muslims for the purpose.

The sources said that the anti-corruption slogans would sensitise the students to corruption in their early age and inform them that corruption was an evil in the society.

The slogans would also sensitise the teachers and parents of the students. A slogan “we want peace” was incorporated into the textbooks by the previous government when Khyber Pakhtunkhwa was engulfed by militancy.

They said that the verses about unity among Muslims would help reduce the widening gap between different schools of thought in the society. It would also help in reducing hatred among different sects.

The sources said that slogans concerning national integrity and cohesion were also part of the campaign to be launched through textbooks.

When contacted for comments, a senior official in the civil secretariat told Dawn that the initiative of anti-corruption slogans in textbooks would help in creating awareness among the students. However, he said that corruption couldn’t be eliminated through such initiatives.

He said that the bureaucrats were highly qualified people and their appointments were made after tough competition on the provincial and federal level, but many of them were involved in corruption. He said that all the bureaucrats and government officials were well aware that corruption was an evil in the society, but despite that they had not stopped misuse of their powers.

K-P textbooks to carry slogans against corruption, for unity - Newspaper - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

KPK


----------



## Leader

Indus hospital initiative; South Asia's biggest hospital

A formal agreement has been made to establish well equipped Indus Hospital in Peshawar city at confluence of GT Road and Ring Road where every patient will be given quality treatment free of cost and even free medicines will be provided to them. Besides catering treatment facilities in all disciplines and diseases, research activities will also be carried out in all sections in the hospital wherein govt and people will be intimated of the incoming challenges and precautionary measures in health sector.
KP Chief Minister Pervez Khattak held a meeting with delegation of the welfare body led by Philanthropist Haji Haleem Jan in this regard at his office CM Sectt Peshawar that took stock of the progress so far made in the matter and necessary decisions were taken. CEO of the hospital, authorities of health, law and other concerned departments, SMBR and office bearers of the organizations of traders and business community also present in the meeting. They termed the establishment of Indus Hospital in Peshawar a good omen for the locals and assured its management all out cooperation in making this humanitarian effort a complete success. The meeting was told that soon-after provision of the land being leased by the provincial govt, construction work will be started while the hospital after completion will be operated by the administration of Indus chain of hospitals. Pervez Khattak directed for also allowing the 20 kanals land adjacent to the 80-kanal proposed land for the hospital to enable it establish a full fledge neurosurgery department there.
CEO of Indus Hospital told on this occasion that design for the hospital has been prepared and construction will be started as soon as the required land and NOC for it is provided that will be completed within one and half year. The hospital he said will provide free, cashless and paperless services to the patients and will work in automated manner due to computerized environment of the entire hospital. The chief minister had asked the health department authorities to ink formal agreement with the hospital administration for obtaining guarantee of providing free services to all the visiting patients and taking the hospital back in govt custody if complaints of charging fees from any patient received. However he also acknowledged that such extreme moment will never come as he personally knew its services and level of dedication in Karachi based hospital. He while eulogizing the spirit of serving the suffering humanity of the hospital admn said that only such living nations could emerge victorious and get blessings of Allah Almighty. He admitted that Indus hospital would prove a gift and blessing for the people of Peshawar in the long run.
The Chief Minister reiterated his directions for frequented visits and inspections of hospitals in all over the province by the minister, secretaries and senior officers of health department. He underlined the need to visit health centers to check its quality of services and punctuality of staff. He further asked for obeying the discipline of wearing identical uniform and name badges by the doctors and paramedical staff to let the patients know who were serving them. He said it could only be strictly followed by the medical staff if heads of hospitals and health centers first themselves follow the discipline in letter and spirit

Courtesy :
Directorate of Information & Public Relations, KP
https://www.facebook.com/infoKPGovt

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Green Arrow

Police reform in KPK is specially appreciate able.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*SAC keen to invest $2b in KP energy projects*







PESHAWAR - Suadi American Consortium has shown its interest to invest up to $2 billion in the development of energy sector projects in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to utilise natural resources of province in order to generate cheap electricity.
In this context, a simple documentary procedure will be proposed to start various projects in hydel, solar and oil & gas sector on fast track basis. A group of investors of Suadi American Consortium leading by the Princeton Environmental Group’s president Peter Tien paid visit to civil secretariat Peshawar on Thursday.
Meanwhile, the secretary energy & power department Sahibzada Saeen Ahmed gave a detailed presentation to the investor group about the available energy sector projects in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The same investment presentation was also attended by CEO PEDO, Engr. Bahadur Shah, CEO KPOGCL Engr. Razi uddin, CPO E&P Syed Zainullah Shah and chief finance officer Akber Ayub. During the presentation, same working investment group was informed about the available 15 hydropower projects those feasibility studies have already been prepared and ready for construction. Group leader Peter Tien has expressed that his group intends to invest up to $2 billion in energy sector of KP but a simple procedure will be adopted in documentary procedure while starting the construction work in these projects. He hoped that our group will produce cheap electricity through available natural energy resources of the province. He stated that our working group will visit again Peshawar in next month to plan the commencement of construction works in energy projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

Badge of honour. An article on increasing role of women in KP Police.

Badge of honour. An article on increasing role of women in KP Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kashir

Good to see the thread on this topic. Pls include the projects already completed or still in progress so that every one should be aware of whats going on in KPK...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*PESHAWAR: New vehicles for Municipal Services Programme arriving in the city.*







*PESHAWAR: Computerized Driving Training Facility at Police Driving School.*





*PESHAWAR: Expansion work on Peshawar Ring Road underway*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ajpirzada

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/521767721910800384

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WishLivePak

Sulman Badshah said:


> *PESHAWAR: New vehicles for Municipal Services Programme arriving in the city.*
> 
> View attachment 137327
> 
> 
> *PESHAWAR: Computerized Driving Training Facility at Police Driving School.*
> View attachment 137328
> 
> 
> *PESHAWAR: Expansion work on Peshawar Ring Road underway*
> *
> View attachment 137329
> *


why is man is full caps in second driving picture?


----------



## ajpirzada

*عمران خان نے خیبر پختونخواہ میں کیا کر لیا ہے؟
*
چوری تو کچھ وقفے سے ہوئی تھیں پر اتفاق سے دونوں گاڑیاں ایک ہفتے کے فرق سے مل گئیں. دونوں مالکوں کا تعلق پنجاب سے ہے. ایک کو پشاور سے فون آیا کہ جناب آپ کی گاڑی ہم نے پکڑی ہے تو آپ یہاں آ کر وصول کر لیں. جب یہ صاحب پشاور پہنچے تو ضروری کروائی کے بعد گاڑی ان کے حوالے کر دی گئی. انہوں نے اہلکاروں کو کچھ انعام دینے کی کوشش کی تو انہوں نے انکار کر دیا. انہوں نے کہا کہ یار گاڑی کی چابی میرے پاس ہے، مجھے کسی مشکل کا سامنا نہیں کرنا پڑا، میں اپنی خوشی سے آپ کو کچھ رقم دینا چاہتا ہوں. اہلکاروں کا جواب تھا کہ جناب ہم نے فرض پورا کیا اور اس انعام کی روایت یہاں ختم ہو چکی ہے. دوسرے مالک کو لاہور سے فون آیا. گاڑی وصول کرنے پہنچے تو کہا گیا کہ پچیس ہزار روپے دے دیں اور گاڑی لے جائیں. اسلام آباد دھرنا میں شریک ایک نسبتاً بڑی عمر کے آدمی سے پوچھا کہ تم دھرنے میں کیوں آئے ہو. کہنے لگا میرا ایک بچہ اے این پی کے دور میں پیدا ہوا تھا تو ہسپتال میں تیس ہزار لگا تھا. دوائیاں اس کے علاوہ تھیں اور ذلیل الگ ہوئے تھے. پی ٹی آئی حکومت میں دوائیوں سمیت دس ہزار لگا اور سارے مرحلے میں کوئی پریشانی نہیں ہوئی. بس میں سارے ملک میں ایسے ہی چاہتا ہوں.

مولانا فضل الرحمان کے آبائی حلقے میں ایک آدمی نے کہا کہ میرے والد صاحب کا آپریشن تھا تو پہلی بار سرکاری ہسپتال میں اے سی چلتے دیکھے جو بجلی جانے پر جنریٹر پر بھی چلاۓ جاتے تھے. بہترین سہولیات کے ساتھ علاج ہوا. یہ وہ واقعات ہیں جو اخباری سرخیوں کی زینت تو نہیں بنتے اور نہ ہی ٹاک شوز میں زیر بحث آتے ہیں پر لوگ روزانہ بنیادوں پر انہیں محسوس کر رہے ہیں. ان کا نتیجہ اکا دکا واقعات کے علاوہ تمام ضمنی انتخابات میں سامنے بھی آیا ہے.

یورپ کے بیشتر ممالک میں کوئی نیا اسکول کھولنا ہو تو والدین پر مشتمل ایک کمیٹی بنا دی جاتی ہے. یہ کمیٹی اسکول کے تمام تر معاملات کی نگران ہوتی ہے. اسکول پرنسپل رکھتے وقت اس کا نمائندہ انٹرویو میں موجود ہوتا ہے. مالی معاملات بھی اس کا نمائندہ اسکول انتظامیہ کے ساتھ دیکھتا ہے. اسکول کے تمام فیصلوں میں اس کی شراکت ہوتی ہے. ایسے ہی خیبر پختونخواہ کے سکولوں میں والدین کی کمیٹیاں تشکیل دی جا چکی ہیں یا دی جا رہی ہیں. تعمیر اسکول پروگرام کی مد میں حاصل ہونے والی رقم ان کمیٹیوں کی زیر نگرانی خرچ ہو گی. جب کسی کا اپنا بچہ کسی اسکول میں پڑھتا ہو گا تو کوئی کیسے برداشت کرے گا کہ پینے کا پانی نہ ہو، چار دیواری نہ ہو، کرسیوں کی رقم میں خورد برد کی جائے یا ٹیچر حاضر نہ ہو. 

پورے صوبے میں یکساں تعلیمی نصاب کا قدم اس کے علاوہ ہے. کچھ ہی دیر میں 
اس سب کے ثمرات بھی سامنے آنا شروع ہو جائیں گے. بات ترجیحات کی ہے. لوگ گھر، خوراک، لباس سب میں کمی کر لیتے ہیں لیکن اپنے بچوں کی صحت اور تعلیم پر اپنی حیثیت سے بڑھ کر خرچ کرتے ہیں. تحریک انصاف صحت اور تعلیم پر سب سے زیادہ خرچ کر رہی ہے. ساتھ میں تمام سرکاری محکموں میں بہتری کی کوشش جاری ہے. اردو آتے آتے آتی ہے. ادارے بنتے بنتے بنتے ہیں. دہائیوں کے بگڑے اداروں کی کایا ہفتوں میں نہیں پلٹ سکتی. نجی شعبے میں ناکام ادارے یا بند ہو جاتے ہیں یا خرید لیے جاتے ہیں. نئی انتظامیہ آتے ہی تمام ملازمین کو نکال نہیں دیتی. معاملات میں بہتری لاتی ہے. پھر وہی ادارے انہی ملازمین سے بہتر چلنے لگتے ہیں. کوئی نہیں کہتا کہ پرانے افراد سب کے سب نکال باہر کرو. سی ای اوز یونہی لاکھوں میں تنخواہیں نہیں پاتے . ساری بات کپتان کی ہے، اس کے دائیں بائیں کھڑے لوگوں کی نہیں

خصوصا ً ان افراد پر افسوس ہوتا ہے جو عمران خان کی کامیابیوں کو کبھی اس کی طلسماتی شخصیت کا سبب قرار دیتے ہیں تو کبھی اس کی خوش قسمتی کا رونا روتے ہیں. ساتھ کہے جاتے ہیں کہ پڑھا لکھا طبقہ عمران خان کے ساتھ ہے. بیرون ملک مقیم پاکستانی عمران خان کے ساتھ ہے. پاکستان کا پڑھا لکھا طبقہ کوئی نا سمجھ بچہ ہے کہ جو چاہے کچھ لالچ دے کر اپنے پیچھے لگا لے؟ یہی دانشور تو پڑھے لکھے طبقے کے ہاتھوں بقول خود ان کے گالیاں کھاتے ہیں.پھر بھنویں سکیڑ کر کہتے ہیں کہ عمران خان کو معاملات کی سمجھ نہیں ہے. بس عمران خان کو کچھ نہیں پتہ باقی ٹیلی ویژن پر بیٹھے ہر شخص کو کائنات کے تمام راز معلوم ہیں. پتہ نہیں کون بیوقوف ہے؟ عمران خان، پاکستان کے عوام یا پھر یہ خود؟

عمران خان نے زندگی میں جو حاصل کیا ہے اس میں اس کی شخصیت، کردار، محنت اور الله کی مدد شامل ہے. فیصلہ سازی اس قدر مضبوط کہ کئی قریبی رشتہ داریاں اور دوستیاں دشمنیوں میں تبدیل ہو گئی ہیں. کچھ نے تو سمجھ کر اپنی اصلاح کر لی اور کچھ ضد میں ڈٹے ہیں. لیکن پاکستان کے عوام کو عمران خان پر اعتماد ہے اور یہ اس نے اپنی زندگی لگا کر حاصل کیا ہے. اس کی ترجیحات خیبر پختونخواہ میں بھی درست ہیں اور انشا الله بطور وزیر اعظم پاکستان بھی درست ہوں گی​

Imran Khan ne KPK me kya kiya? By Waqas Khawaja

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sulman Badshah

WishLivePak said:


> why is man is full caps in second driving picture?


It is just replica of CAB


----------



## ajpirzada

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516995645186375680

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

overhead bridge under construction in Peshawar


----------



## commtel

Leader said:


> Thread be dedicated to all the positive developments in KPK for Naya Khyber Pakhtunkhuwa and suggestions on part of the pdf members to make the dream of Naya KPK come true.
> 
> and ofcourse short coming are also welcomed to be discussed, pushing the government in right direction and keeping them on right direction is the prime duty of its supporters who voted them to representatives posts in the assembly... vigilant supporters, effective government..
> 
> 
> therefore, lets start the thread with "Aeya ka nabudu, wa iyaka-nastaeen"
> 
> and after 5 years, end the thread with a feeling of duty fulfilled..


This is so much interested and I appriciate you step towards discussion about KPK development and tell others about them

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ajpirzada

*PILDAT REPORT ON 'EXPERTS' ANALYSIS ON THE QUALITY OF GOVERNANCE IN PAKISTAN'*
_June 1, 2013 – May 31, 2014
_
*Government of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa*

*Police:*
"The present KP Government has taken a few solid measures to confront the rising menace of Islamist terrorism, including total administrative and operational autonomy to the Inspector General of Police (IGP). There are fewer complaints of police corruption and high-handedness. Indeed, the KP Police under the PTI Government is widely regarded as the most depoliticized police force in the country." - Dr. Shoaib Suddle

*Anti-Corruption:*
"Amongst all the provinces KP always enjoyed the better position on various surveys conducted by international watch-dogs. The worse period 84was of ANP when TI graded it worse on governance. The Hoti' and company along with Bilour business political concern conducted white collar crime corruption in most organized and professional manner. I was DG KP Chapter from 2009 to 2011(3 years) and NAB had opened large number of inquiries from Patwari to Minister inclusive.

The present leader, Imran Khan, appears serious in his intentions to fight the menace of corruption. The two milestone steps depicting the seriousness are bringing transparency in pre-procurement regime and promulgation of Ehtesab Commission Act under the enforcement regime Though Ehtesab Commission Act has fallen short of world good practices fielded and proven in various countries and also enshrined in National Anti Corruption strategy(NACS) approved paper of Government of Pakistan; still it is a most superior piece of legislation when comparison is drawn with other provincial Anti Corruption Establishments and even National Accountability Ordinance."


*Government of the Punjab*

*Police:*
"Relatively speaking, the Punjab Government has done well in terms of up-gradation of the police. It is working on setting up a Counter Terrorism Department; it seems to be striving for merit-based recruitments; it has increased police salaries and allowances; it has set up a modern forensic science laboratory; and a team of Turkish experts is working on long-overdue police reforms, in addition to overseeing the establishment of Lahore Police Command and Control Centre.

Notwithstanding several welcome steps, the "Thana Culture" has continued to defy any significant change. The police postings have yet to become operationally neutral and organisationally independent; registration of FIR is a far cry from what the daily experience of citizens of free countries is; oppressive police behaviour and corruption is an everyday experience; the 'public-frightening' police is yet to be transformed into 'public-friendly' service organisation; and an anachronistic police outfit that has long stuck to its colonial mould has yet to be turned into a police service committed to enforce the principles of democratic policing. Despite rhetoric, there is as yet no appreciable improvement in the governance standards and the quality of rule of law." - Dr. Shoaib Suddle

*Anti-Corruption:*
"Autocratic democracy is the worse form of governance presently being demonstrated specially in Punjab. It is a one-man governance devoid of collective wisdom; where all systems look towards their master to be dictated how to function, perform and deliver. This reverse order under the hyperactive management and not leadership has crippled the system delivery, mechanism and instead hand-picked suppliers, contractors and manufacturers inland and from abroad already lined up are accruing the dividends. Transparency international signed the MOU with Punjab Government, validated the process of pre-procurement but intentionally left out the cost benefit/feasibility (PC-2) aspect and engineers estimates of various projects. PPRA rules even followed can result into loss of exchequer in form of giving undue benefit to others. The misuse authority
defined under white-collar crimes charges the public office holders who either takes or render undue benefit to others or fails to use his office and authority to prevent the loss to the state. Due diligence is needed in projects planning regarding fair play, meritocracy and transparency in Punjab. There is requirement to lay down the priority of conceiving the projects as per the basic needs of people of Punjab at large.

Failing in meeting the agriculture growth target speaks lopsided development policies of Government of Punjab. The area if accorded due importance can make substantial improvement in overall economy of the country. R&D element absence in agriculture especially in hi-bred technology has given ingress to Indian's and Chinese products. The capacity of feeding bowl is fast reducing. Visible projects to gain political mileage are preferred over the one affecting public at large on long-term basis.

The anti-corruption establishment Punjab is used as a weapon to serve the interest of rulers and not the government. The proceedings of Hala Milk Projects, if put to scrutiny, are testimony to this fact. The death of innocent cardiac patients due to use of porous drugs went almost un-noticed because there is no Drug Regulatory Authority with a given statutory mandate to proceed against the culprits. When traders rule they focus on to the policies so as to make their businesses flourish.

Institutions are used for extortion manipulation and exploitation of a given situation under the garb of development. In Punjab there is no improvement in health, education and services provisioning to masses th though this in the 7 tenure of PML-N. Lahore is turning into Paris on cost of other smaller Cities and towns; do all Pakistani live only in bigger cities like Lahore, Karachi and Islamabad. Agenda of poor man is missing with the elitist ruling class having standby generators, security elements around, non-stop motorcades, and army of government servants at their disposal."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

The environment-friendly rickshaw is completely automatic and can reach speeds of up to 40km per hour

Young Peshawar engineers build solar-powered rickshaw - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152517718549527





EDUCATION MINISTER KP ATIF KHAN telling about tabdeeli in KP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*Cheap flour, ghee scheme launched in Mardan*


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*A bill outlawing the sale and transfer of communal properties owned by minorities was introduced in the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Assembly which convened after a gap of more than three months on Thursday.*

With the opposition’s no-confidence motion against Chief Minister Pervez Khattak successfully dealt with, the government was on a roll and introduced a total of seven bills and ordinances in the house, including an ordinance seeking to increase the cost of maintaining and furnishing the speaker’s official residence.

*Protecting assets*

The K-P Communal Properties of Minorities Act 2014 imposes a ban on the sale and transfer of properties owned by religious minority groups and used for communal purposes.






According to Section 4 (1), no such property can be bought, sold or transferred without obtaining a no-objection certificate (NOC) from the government. However, the law will not be applicable to any property bought, sold or transferred for a residential scheme meant for minorities and approved by the government.

Under the law, the NOC would be granted by the government on the recommendations of the Commission for Minorities Affairs (which will be formed after the law is enacted). To get that recommendation, the buyer or seller would have to write an application to the secretary of the Auqaf department who will process the request and pass it on to the commission.

The minority affairs commission would be chaired by the minister for minority affairs and its members would include Auqaf secretary, representatives of home, law, revenue and estate departments as well as two minority MPAs nominated by the assembly speaker.

Laying out punishment for violating the law, Section 6 of the bill states, “Whosoever sells or transfers any property belonging to a minority community meant for its communal use, shall be punishable with imprisonment which may extend up to seven years and shall be liable to fine not less than Rs100,000.” Moreover, any such transaction will not have any legal standing.

*More perks*

The government also tabled the K-P Speaker and Deputy Speaker (salaries, allowances and privileges) Amendment Ordinance 2014.

An amendment to the existing law’s Section 7, subsection 2 seeks to increase the maintenance allocation for speaker’s official house from Rs100,000 to Rs1 million. As per the law, the upkeep and furnishing for the speaker’s official residence and grounds are the responsibility of the government.

Other bills introduced in the house included K-P Zakat and Ushr (amendment) Ordinance 2014, K-P Senior Citizens Ordinance 2014, K-P Environmental Protection Bill 2014, K-P Injured Persons and Emergency (medical aid) Bill 2014 and K-P Hindu Disposition of Property bill 2014.

The assembly also condemned the suicide attack which targeted JUI-F chief Maulana Fazalur Rehman in Quetta on Thursday evening. The lawmakers learnt of the incident during the recess. MPAs from both treasury and opposition benches went to the desk of opposition leader Maulana Lutfur Rehman, who is Maulana Fazal’s younger brother, to express solidarity.

At the start of Thursday’s session, newly-elected lawmaker from DI Khan Javed Akbar Khan took oath as a member, while PTI’s dissident lawmaker Javed Nasim attended the session wearing a black band around his mouth.

The session was later adjourned till 2pm Friday afternoon.

Back in session: Bill to safeguard minorities’ communal properties tabled – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

@chauvunist @Pukhtoon @Spring Onion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chauvunist

In ANP Govt they would have made millions of these seats by openly selling them to non deserving persons...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

*Presentation on the Achievenements of the KPK Govt*
June2013 - March 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## surya kiran

ajpirzada said:


> *Presentation on the Achievenements of the KPK Govt*
> June2013 - March 2014


Lovely presentation.
It would be great, if the same can be taken forward over the next 5 years. Especially in education and generation of energy. If the enrollment rate in schools can be maintained, without an increase in drop out rate, it will do wonders in the long run.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

surya kiran said:


> Lovely presentation.
> It would be great, if the same can be taken forward over the next 5 years. Especially in education and generation of energy. If the enrollment rate in schools can be maintained, without an increase in drop out rate, it will do wonders in the long run.




The Govt of KPK didn't bring mega projects but they are more convinced in changing the system and in education and health ...

And People seems to be more satisfied by their administrative reforms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*KPK: Buddhist monks from the Republic of South Korea visiting Buddhist sacred places in KPK. The event was jointly organised by Department of Archaeology and Museums, KPK, Tourism Corporation Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Gandhara Art and Culture Association.*
*










*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Chinese group offers $1bn investment in KPK

Chinese group offers $1bn investment in KPK

Chinese group offers $1bn investment in KPK

Chinese group offers $1bn investment in KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Do let WSSP know of the sanitation problems in your area. They will be listening at 091-9217135

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waleed3601

Leader said:


> Do let WSSP know of the sanitation problems in your area. They will be listening at 091-9217135


my cousins friend visited peshawar 2 weeks back. she posted pics of wssp/pda guys cleaning roads of peshawar at 12.00am in the night!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khalidr

ajpirzada said:


> *Presentation on the Achievenements of the KPK Govt*
> June2013 - March 2014



I'm amazed, this all PTI did in just 1.5 years, Pakistan media anchors should highlight all these step in their tv shows to make public more aware of good governance and also about change, what PTI did, other parties were not able to do it in 30 years..


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Khalidr said:


> I'm amazed, this all PTI did in just 1.5 years, Pakistan media anchors should highlight all these step in their tv shows to make public more aware of good governance and also about change, what PTI did, other parties were not able to do it in 30 years..


Yeah kind off agree with you ... With Limited resources i am pretty much satisfied with KP govt performance and they did it in short span of time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

waleed3601 said:


> my cousins friend visited peshawar 2 weeks back. she posted pics of wssp/pda guys cleaning roads of peshawar at 12.00am in the night!



Yeah I saw some pics too, Peshawarites were saying first time ever we saw maintenance being done. @Spring Onion


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## nomi007

ring rd expansion underway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

A masterpiece from Vitamin Khattak


----------



## Leader

*To prevent any possible Ebola virus outbreak in the province, the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa health department has chalked out a plan and issued relevant directives to all district level health authorities.*

A meeting chaired by Health Secretary Dr Aftab Durrani was held at the department’s office on Wednesday to discuss plans to deal with the Ebola virus disease which has wreaked havoc in West Africa and spread to other countries of the world.

In Wednesday’s meeting, the health secretary decided that isolation wards for potential Ebola patients would be set up in all three tertiary healthcare centres of Peshawar. Moreover, airport authorities were directed to establish a special counter to keep a check on patients coming into the country.

The health secretary directed chiefs of all three hospitals to form two-member teams of doctors who would be deputed to the counters to screen any possible patients.

The department has also issued directives to district level health authorities to create awareness among doctors and people about the Ebola virus, its symptoms and prevention.

HMC Spokesperson on Infectious Diseases Dr Wali Rehman told _The Express Tribune_ the hospital took the necessary steps following the health department’s directives.

“So far no cases have surfaced in the region and we are fully prepared to deal with any patient exhibiting symptoms,” said Rehman.

Meanwhile, a WHO official told _The Express Tribune_ that protective gear and equipment has been provided to health departments of all provinces and trainings for medical practitioners have also been initiated by the authority. “We have trained doctors from both public and private hospitals and more such trainings will follow,” he added.

According to the WHO official, counters had been established at airports in Karachi, Lahore and Islamabad to screen passengers coming from Gulf and African countries which have been most affected by the outbreak, namely Sierra Leone, Liberia and Guinea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## waleed3601

> A meeting of the PDWP was chaired by Khalid Pervez, Additional Chief Secretary on Tuesday.
> 
> A meeting of the PDWP was chaired by Khalid Pervez, Additional Chief Secretary on Tuesday. The forum in its 8 hrs long session considered approval of 35 development projects with an overall estimated cost of Rs. 22.856 billion, received from the departments C&W, LG&RD, Establishment, Health , Higher Education, E&SE, Irrigation, Industries, , Transport, and Agriculture Departments.
> The forum approved 32 projects with a total outlay of Rs 18.099 billion with instruction to rationalize the cost of various projects’ components in light of the prevailing policies of the Government. Approval of three projects was deferred till the next meeting with the instructions to the departments to come up with full representation and preparation.
> The water sector projects were approved subject to waiver of policy for hiring of consultants for feasibility of the projects. The supervising consultants will also authenticate the data used in preparation of the PC-I in addition to the vetting and reviewing of the design. With the participation of community and farmers, 100 fish hatchery and provision of 160 solar pumping machinery to the existing agriculture tube wells was also approved.
> 
> The approved projects includes:-
> Agriculture
> 1. Establishment of 100 Trout Fish Ponds Under Public Private Partnership (50:50) in Malakand & Hazara Division.
> 2. Provision of solar P/Machinery for Productivity Enhancement in KPK (Revised).
> 
> Health
> 1. Improvement of Emergency Services in all the teaching Hospitals of Peshawar and DHQ Hospitals of the province under special Pro-poor initiatives.
> 2. Establishment of Bacha Khan Medical College, Mardan. (Phase-II) (Revised).
> 
> Urban Development
> Construction of Northern section of Ring Road (Missing Link), Peshawar from Pajjagi road to Warsak Road.
> 
> Higher Education
> 1. Strengthening of University of Malakand.
> 2. Strengthening of Bacha Khan University Charsadda.
> 3. Establishment of 07 Govt. Colleges in KPK.
> 4. Strengthening of Swabi University.
> 
> Industries
> 1. Feasibility Study and detailed designing for establishment of Small Industrial Estate Abbottabad-II.(PC-II Approved).
> 2. Feasibility Study and detailed designing for rehabilitation of Existing SIDB Small Industrial Estates of D.I.Khan, Bannu, Kohat and Mansehra.
> 3. Feasibility Study and detailed designing for establishment of Small Industrial Estate at Dargai Malakand.
> 4. Construction of Building for GPI Mansehra. (Revised)
> 
> Population welfare
> 1. Establishment of 100 Family Welfare Centers in KPK.
> 2. Establishment of Regional Training Institute Malakand.
> 
> Transport
> 1. Establishment of Transport Complex at Peshawar.
> 
> Water
> 1. Construction of Flood Embankment on Right Side of Kabul River (Reach No. 1), District Nowshera.
> 2. Construction of Flood Embankment on Right Side of Kabul River (Reach No. 2), District Nowshera.
> 3. Construction of Flood Embankment on Right Side of Kabul River (Reach No. 3), District Nowshera.
> 4. Improvement of Doaba Canal from RD 0-9000 & Michni Shabqader Branches, District Charsadda.
> 5. Const. of Road on Right Side along Disty No. 6 from Charsadda Takht Bai road crossing to Motorway Interchange and Kiramat Minor, District Charsadda.
> 6. Improvement of Canal Patrol Road along Kheshki and Zardad Branch Canals, District Charsadda.
> 7. Const. of Flood Embankment from Kheshki to Nowshera Kalan on Left Side of Kabul River, District Nowshera.
> 8. Rehab. / Impt. of Leganai Civil Canal and Construction / Installation of Lift Irrigation Schemes in District Buner.
> 9. Revamping and Providing Flood Protection Works in Hill ******** in Nowshera District.
> 10. Restoration and Improvement of Canal Sections, Structures & Road along Warsak Lift Canal, Peshawar.
> 11. Construction of Canal Patrol Road from Cherat Cement Factory to Banda Nabi via Shahbara, District Nowshera.
> 12. Water Harvesting and Conservation Schemes in Southern Districts
> 13. Detailed Design and Construction of Siran Right Bank Canal, District Mansehra


Source : Directorate of Information & Public Relations, Govt. of KP | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nomi007

*plz share with ur friend who are resident of kpk




lesson to patwaris and jahil jayalas*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karakoram

Leader said:


>


Lolzzzzz you didn't saw bumps after that shobra chowk near kachehri chowk hardly 60 yards ahead of that picture :p


----------



## SBD-3

nomi007 said:


> *plz share with ur friend who are resident of kpk
> View attachment 139281
> 
> lesson to patwaris and jahil jayalas*


Would be just as successful as eFIR.....such burger things are only better in burger republics....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

SBD-3 said:


> Would be just as successful as eFIR.....such burger things are only better in burger republics....


some thing is better than nothing


----------



## SBD-3

nomi007 said:


> some thing is better than nothing


Something useful is better than nothing. This is yet another burger lolipop destined to fail.


----------



## Norwegian

SBD-3 said:


> Something useful is better than nothing. This is yet another burger lolipop destined to fail.


Anything useful in your PMLN is Khosa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

*Women commandos to fi ght terrorism in KP*


The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police Department has decided to launch its first batch of women police commandoes to extend support to the force in extreme emergency situations, cases of terrorism and to check women’s involvement in crimes in any part of the province.

Similarly, the police department is also about to inaugurate its first special combatant unit (SCU) of 150 commandos to give backing to the police force in serious nature cases like different kinds of human disasters in the province.

This was disclosed by Inspector General of Police, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Nasir Khan Durrani in an exclusive interview with Dawn. He said that the role of women police in crime control could not be ignored, but they were not given due attention in past.

“We have for the first time established women facilitation desks in the police stations to help the female complainants,” he said. The IGP said that the 40-member group of women commandoes would prove helpful in combating terrorism, extremism and normal crimes.

*IGP says Peshawar vulnerable from all sides*
About the SCU, he said that the personnel, selected from the already existing Elite Force, had been trained on the pattern of Special Services Group of the army to meet challenges.

The special contingent trained as paratroops and in amphibious operations would be equipped with sophisticated weapons which will have at its disposal the quickest possible means of mobility, including a standby helicopter facility, so that it would be available for immediate movement.

“The force can be deployed in any part of the province for sting operations, interdictions, counter-terrorism operations, helicopter and airborne operations and amphibious operations both independently and in support of other police units or law enforcement agencies,” the IGP said.

He said that the cases pertaining to kidnapping for ransom and extortion were carried out by terrorists for raising funds as they had suffered heavily in the military operation ‘Zarb-i-Azb’.

“Tehreek-i-Taliban Mohmand (TTM) has set up headquarters far away on Afghanistan border and the entire process of criminal activities is carried out through Afghan SIMs,” he said, adding that the Khyber Agency-based militant group Lashkar-i-Islam was the main intruder in Peshawar, but police could not chase them in Fata. He hoped that the military operation would help control the crimes in the settled areas as well.

Owing to its geographical location, he said, Peshawar was very vulnerable from all sides where terrorists could easily enter and mix with the population to evade their arrest. He said that in the past there was no law to check the residents of any locality.

However, the incumbent provincial government in consultation with police had approved several laws, including Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Hotel Restriction (security) Ordinance 2014, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Rent Restriction (security) Ordinance 2014 and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Sensitive and Vulnerable Establishments and Places (security) Ordinance 2014, which will help overcome the crimes.

The first two laws are meant to check misuse of the hotels, buildings, houses and shops by obtaining complete data regarding the tenants and all those staying in the hotels. “The main issues were created since the arrival of Afghan nationals as there was no data regarding them which caused the lawlessness.” With the approval of these laws, he said, work on data compilation of the people had been in progress which also helped in checking of crimes.

Referring to the poor investigation process, Mr Durrani said that in the past there were only two training centres – at Kohat and Mansehra – which could not cater to the current needs, but now two new training schools, one each in Malakand and Swabi, were approved to build capacity of the force.

“It is our credit to open one school of investigation at Hayatabad, one school of intelligence in Abbottabad, and four new schools, including the school for explosives handling, school for traffic management, and school for public disorder & riot management, will soon be set up in KP,” he said.

The main reasons for many sabotage acts, he said, were the lack of checking of people at Torkham border, free roaming of non-custom paid vehicles, unchecked Afghans, and excessive use of Afghan SIMs.

The IGP said that SMS complaint system would be inaugurated after Muharram and above all the citizens could personally contact him through SMS anytime.


----------



## SBD-3

Norwegian said:


> Anything useful in your PMLN is Khosa.


Yep sure, take him after making him "Pak saaf"....I think you don't really know the story behind khosa's "discontent".
Dost Khosa to be booked for killing Sapna | Pakistan Today
Sapna Khan kidnapping drama takes new turn
Kidnapping case: Punjab minister dogged by Sapna controversy resigns – The Express Tribune


----------



## PurpleButcher

SBD-3 said:


> Yep sure, take him after making him "Pak saaf"....I think you don't really know the story behind khosa's "discontent".
> Dost Khosa to be booked for killing Sapna | Pakistan Today
> Sapna Khan kidnapping drama takes new turn
> Kidnapping case: Punjab minister dogged by Sapna controversy resigns – The Express Tribune



First of all thanks for telling us the level of ur party members. If pti takes them , you will protest and say that he has accumulated the filth of politics. 

But the point that ptians (whom you guys call potians) are making is that n league/ppp/ and other status quo parties are already filled with such filth right now(present tense). 

Secondly, i support PTI not because it is perfect, it is ideal but it has the least filth relatively speaking.

Lastly i think this forum is not to discuss such things. It should be focussed on the positives and negatives being done by PTI & JI in KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

PurpleButcher said:


> First of all thanks for telling us the level of ur party members. If pti takes them , you will protest and say that he has accumulated the filth of politics.


Oh no no no we understand that PTI is a political laundry, everyone who enters the party, becomes as clean as whistle 



> But the point that ptians (whom you guys call potians) are making is that n league/ppp/ and other status quo parties are already filled with such filth right now(present tense).


1- I call them youthiyas
2- How much of PTI's own leadership is home grown? PTI is no better than the status quo it claims to fight against.


> Secondly, i support PTI not because it is perfect, it is ideal but it has the least filth relatively speaking.


Least filth? Its full of filth, from top to bottom, filled with incompetents and nincompoops.



> Lastly i think this forum is not to discuss such things. It should be focussed on the positives and negatives being done by PTI & JI in KPK.


Oh you figured it at the end of the post. Bravo!


----------



## nomi007

Norwegian said:


> Anything useful in your PMLN is Khosa.


well said

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

good step. Tax base should be increased rather than burdening the people who are already paying their taxes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ajpirzada

*Going after the bad eggs: IGP seeks enquiry against ‘corrupt’ officials*
By Our Correspondent
Published: November 2, 2014


Share this article

Print this pageEmail




The handout stated that the K-P Police has embarked on a strict and stringent regime of internal accountability against officers and officials. PHOTO: FILE

*PESHAWAR: 
Taking notice of complaints against officials of Nowshera and Peshawar traffic police, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa IGP Nasir Khan Durrani ordered their suspension and the initiation of departmental proceedings, read an official handout.*

The orders were issued on October 30, 2014 after a preliminary report was submitted to the IGP by the respective enquiry committees.

In the first case, the IGP received a complaint from a resident of Nizampur, Nowshera. The complainant alleged the SHO and Muharrar of Nizampur police station deliberately delayed the registration of an FIR against his brother’s murder and showed a lack of interest in the investigation.

The provincial police chief suspended the officials based on a report filed by additional IG investigations and ordered the initiation of a departmental enquiry.

In the second case, the IGP received an anonymous complaint against Peshawar traffic police officials, who were accused of corrupt practices.

Based on the complaint, a secret probe was conducted and Durrani subsequently suspended ASI Ajmal Khan, ASI Malang Jan, SI Noorul Qamar and SI Kifayat Khan. A departmental enquiry was also initiated against the officials.

The handout stated that the K-P Police has embarked on a strict and stringent regime of internal accountability against officers and officials.

_Published in The Express Tribune, November 2nd, 2014._

Going after the bad eggs: IGP seeks enquiry against ‘corrupt’ officials – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

*Surprise visits: Over a hundred teachers found absent in Manshera*
By Our Correspondent
Published: November 1, 2014


Share this article

Print this pageEmail




In some schools, teachers were caught marking their colleagues present.

*MANSEHRA: Education authorities paid surprise visits to public sector institutions in Mansehra and found 125 teachers absent from duty, as a result of which their salaries were held.*

Official sources at the office of district education officer (DEO) Mansehra said the step was taken on the directives of the provincial government, in line with its pledge to improve the education system. Circle in charges were asked to ensure regular attendance and punctuality of teachers, and to take disciplinary action during surprise visits.






During his visits to primary schools, Assistant Sub-divisional Officer Muhammad Shafique found many teachers absent. Shafique told _The Express Tribune_ he had received many complaints after which he decided to take action. He added many heads of schools were also found to be violating discipline.

According to the sub-divisional officer, some teachers had marked their attendance in registers but were not present. In some schools, teachers were caught marking their colleagues present. Such teachers were served show-cause notices and their salaries have been held.

DEO Goher Ali said the absent teachers could even face termination if their replies to show-cause notices are not found satisfactory. He stressed there was a zero-tolerance policy with regard to violation of discipline and rules, adding teachers would be punished irrespective of political affiliations or social status. He urged all teachers to work honestly for the sake of the children’s future.

_Published in The Express Tribune, November 1st, 2014._

Surprise visits: Over a hundred teachers found absent in Manshera – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Hayatabad, Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karakoram

Leader said:


> View attachment 142544
> View attachment 142545
> 
> 
> Hayatabad, Peshawar


Today was the 1st day of these solar lights


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=587269944710857

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

#MonksInKP : Visiting Buddhist monks from #Korea enjoying the traditional #music and#attan#dance with Dr,Samad, The Director of Archaeology & Museums, KP.

Attan is a traditional Pashtun #dance performed in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and other parts of #Pakistan during celebrations.


----------



## PurpleButcher

SBD-3 said:


> Oh no no no we understand that PTI is a political laundry, everyone who enters the party, becomes as clean as whistle
> 
> 1- I call them youthiyas
> 2- How much of PTI's own leadership is home grown? PTI is no better than the status quo it claims to fight against.
> 
> Least filth? Its full of filth, from top to bottom, filled with incompetents and nincompoops.
> 
> 
> Oh you figured it at the end of the post. Bravo!





SBD-3 said:


> Oh no no no we understand that PTI is a political laundry, everyone who enters the party, becomes as clean as whistle
> 
> 
> 1- I call them youthiyas
> 2- How much of PTI's own leadership is home grown? PTI is no better than the status quo it claims to fight against.
> 
> Least filth? Its full of filth, from top to bottom, filled with incompetents and nincompoops.
> 
> Oh you figured it at the end of the post. Bravo!



Let me start from your last point. At least i figured out and acknowledged it unlike you. One learns only from mistakes. Rest of the reply in the pti thread. PTI | Imran Khan's Political Desk. | Page 215


----------



## jsbrohi

SBD-3 said:


>


I think its Development thread it is about dev it seems you are too jealous to pti You Should Create Seperate Thread for this type anti pti-Kp govt. we will discuss it their

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## osama zafar

PTI should work their best on KPK in order to show what they are capable to the nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

jsbrohi said:


> I think its Development thread it is about dev it seems you are too jealous to pti You Should Create Seperate Thread for this type anti pti-Kp govt. we will discuss it their


Ayena unko dikhaya to bura maan gay


----------



## Leader

People-friendly police in KPK

To make people-friendly police, the KPK government has allotted permanent mobile phone numbers to the policemen and made their accounts on social media so that people can contact them easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

*Road to progress: Newly-constructed Sweer Bridge turns hours to minutes

*

Road to progress: Newly-constructed Sweer Bridge turns hours to minutes – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jsbrohi

SBD-3 said:


> Ayena unko dikhaya to bura maan gay


Right Time Right Place Right Action!
Bilkul Dkhaye ayena lekin Thread ko spoil Nahi karo. Thread bana lo Seperate! is thread ka Maqsad Development discuss karna hai naa k -ve aspects ko !


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*KPK: Under-construction Kundal Dam in District Swabi, scheduled for completion in 2015. The Dam, being built by the KPK Provincial Government at a cost of Rs. 810 million since 2013, will have a storage capacity of 56,000 cusecs flood water. Two canals will be taken out from the Dam for irrigating 5,000 acres.*

*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Green Arrow

Good show by PTI but I think they should hire some PR professionals to bring good work into the media limelight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

*Education for girls warmly welcomed in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa*

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) officials won’t let the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) destroy the province’s education system, officials say, and they are emphasising the availability of schools for girls in their commitment to re-establish the militant-damaged infrastructure.

“The Taliban’s desire to send women back to the Stone Age won’t succeed, as there is an increased public awareness of the significance of education,” KP Education Minister Atif Khan told Central Asia Online, as he discussed plans to rebuild schools in the province and to establish more for girls.

“The Taliban damaged 640 schools in KP, which included about 400 for girls,” he said.

As the province embarks on a rebuilding plan, about 70% of the new school buildings will be for girls, he said. “We are building 160 new schools in the current fiscal year [2014-2015], which includes 112 for girls. Each school can absorb at least 500 pupils.”

*Building girls’ schools and boosting enrolment*
Pakistan aims to improve its education numbers through the undertaking. About 60% of school-aged girls are enrolled, compared to 84% for boys, and only 32% of girls make it to secondary school, according to UNESCO.

Local populations are helping to finance the construction of schools and additional rooms, Khan added.

Militant violence has caused enrolment to fall a great deal. In nine southern districts where militants have targeted schools, enrolment has decreased by 33%.

One of the KP government’s goals is to increase girls’ enrolment to 1.3m by the end of 2014, up from 1m today.

A similar effort has already helped boost numbers for boys.

“During the past year, boys’ enrolment has increased in 18 districts because of the government’s measures,” Khan said.

KP Education Director Rafiq Khattak is upbeat about the future of girls’ education.

“All school-aged children will be enrolled in schools by 2018,” he said of the goal. “Besides free textbooks, we have also started a Rs. 200 (US $2) monthly stipend for students in militancy-hit districts.”

The government is giving a befitting response to Taliban militants by building new girls’ schools because the parents have been requesting them, he added.

“To improve female education … we are also creating 14,000 teaching positions, including 10,000 for teaching girls,” he said.

At present the province has 8,110 girls’ primary, middle and high schools compared to 14,963 boys’ schools. They employ 26,289 female and 45,816 male teachers.

*Female education welcomed in KP*
The effort will negate the TTP’s campaign against education , Khattak said.

Ibadullah Khan, a Pakistan studies teacher at Abdul Wali Khan University in Mardan, appreciates the government’s effort to enhance education in the militancy-wracked province.

“The TTP wants to implement its brand of Islam, which prohibits female education, but the people know that Islam stressed equal opportunities for education without gender discrimination,” Khan said, noting that KP residents do not support the Taliban.

“The destruction of schools, especially female ones, has been the Taliban’s hobby, but the government’s determination to provide new buildings and ensure that [girls] get an uninterrupted education is a welcome sign,” he said.

The government wants to give girls a modern education and to create job opportunities for them, KP Information Minister Mushtaq Ahmed Ghani said, adding that a modern society is impossible without education.

Those already attending the new schools expressed their pleasure with them. Shaheena Bibi, a grade III pupil in the Katlang area of Mardan, is among them. The Taliban destroyed her school in 2010.

“We are very happy in our new school. … We feel no problem in going there,” she said. “We want education at any cost.”

Source: Central Asia Online
Education for girls warmly welcomed in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa | The Good Times | Unique PakistanThe Good Times | Unique Pakistan


----------



## Leader

Citizen friendly police, initiative of KP govt to reform thana culture.

People-friendly police in KPK

To make people-friendly police, the KPK government has allotted permanent mobile phone numbers to the policemen and made their accounts on social media so that people can contact them easily.

Source: Police reforms in KPK | Page 7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

tabdeeli




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=375415985958614

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

*Now, you can complain against police online*

If you have any complaint against police in any district of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa regarding registration of a genuine case, you do not need to write application and go through security barriers for submitting it to the police.

“You just need to send a short text message to the central police office and will get a response within 24 hours,” Sajjad Khan, chief of the police complaint cell, told Dawn during a visit to the cell here on Monday.

He said the initiative had been taken by inspector general of police Nasir Khan Durrani, who would monitor the facility to benefit the complainants, who had no access to the police and faced hardships in lodging their reports.

_Read: Online FIR registration procedure announced_

According to him, the complaint cell, which is to be formally inaugurated soon, has been established in the central police office, where anyone could send complaints through SMS to be automatically transferred to the computer for print for further action.

Sajjad said the complaint would be forwarded to the relevant district police officer with special directives of the IGP to respond to it within 24 hours otherwise the red light in the complaint cell would continue blinking until the cell didn’t get the response.

He said in the genuine cases, FIRs would be registered without hesitation by the officials concerned to ensure dispensation of speedy justice to the people.

The complaint cell’s chief said police had developed the system to receive public complaints through SMS and to make early coordinated efforts for solution of the issues within the shortest possible time.

He said the service would facilitate the general public to lodge complaints against the police officials and that complaint would be addressed in 24 hours.

Sajjad said a special number i.e. 0315-9007777 had been allocated for the SMS service, which would become functional very soon.

He said besides short message service, the complaints would also be received through different means like fax, telephone, manually, through email and post offices.

The complaint cell’s chief said awareness of the facility would be created to address the people’s problems.

Meanwhile, spokesman for the police Riaz Ahmad said all additional IGPs, DIGs, DPOs and SDPOs in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa had been given special official cellphone numbers to bring more improvement in close contact with the general public, ensure coordinated efforts against crimes and in-time action to address public complaints.

He said these official mobile numbers in serial had been allocated for the above designated posts.

“In case of transfer of any police officer deployed to designated posts, the mobile number will be automatically transferred to the newly incumbent officer. The special numbers will remain open round the clock to remove the communication gap between the police and the public,” he said.

The spokesman said the step had been taken to effectively bridge the gap between the public and the police to address their complaints and launch coordinated efforts to preempt and prevent crimes.

The official expressed the hope that the step would go a long way in ensuring peace and security in the society.

He said the numbers would be used exclusively for official purpose.

The official said the provincial police had taken a number of steps for better coordination between the public and the police to resolve public complaints and establish a crime-free society.

He said the complaint management cell was in addition to the facility of online FIRs and police assistance line to address public grievances.


nomi007 said:


> tabdeeli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=375415985958614



Reforms Agenda; Complain against police with a simple SMS & get response in 24 hours!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=367565420073939

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

The zoo will be constructed on a land of forest institute which is spread over 29 acres. The statement also said that the zoo in Peshawar will be greater than Lahore zoo adding that the CM has approved 100 million rupees for the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FaujHistorian

Leader said:


> View attachment 145257
> 
> 
> The zoo will be constructed on a land of forest institute which is spread over 29 acres. The statement also said that the zoo in Peshawar will be greater than Lahore zoo adding that the CM has approved 100 million rupees for the project.



you mean D chowk dharna will now move to Peshawar?

and become permanent fixture, with entry tickets and all. 

All politicians like Sh Rasheed, Qureshi and Chodrhris in cages, shouting and shreiking (that means Mazari will have her own cage).

hahahah



Seriously. 

Good step by CM. Finallly Peshwar will start looking like a proper city. like Lahore.


----------



## Leader

Revolutionary reforms in KP, CM Khyber Pakhtunkhuwa interview

Revolutionary reforms in KP, CM Khyber Pakhtunkhuwa interview

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AceRehmani

i think KPK would not go upto the mark...


----------



## Leader

KP structural reforms in Education system

KP structural reforms in Education system

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of new Campus of UET under progress in Jalozai Camp Noshehra






*Expansion work on Peshawar Ring Road underway 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

*PESHAWAR | Mass Transit Metro 1st official image*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## waleed3601

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 147549
> 
> *PESHAWAR | Mass Transit Metro 1st official image*


source please? doesn't look so credible even though i want to believe it's true :p


----------



## nomi007

waleed3601 said:


> source please? doesn't look so credible even though i want to believe it's true :p


express news 7-11-2014

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jsbrohi

nomi007 said:


> express news 7-11-2014


do not spoil thread . make thread about comparison and post it there


----------



## BetterPakistan

The performance in KPK delivered by IK and Khattak is the bestest among pakistan's 67 years history. None in the history of KPK or even Punjab/Sindh/balochistan has delivered it. He can't clean the entire KPK is one day because he have to clean the mess of 65 years which others have created. Atleast he is doing best to make KPK better rather than other 3 provinces politicians whom are making their bank accounts better lol. IK is in power since last 1.5 years can anyone name any single corruption case against IK?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ajpirzada



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajpirzada

*Imran lauds CM, KP govt for curbing corruption*






*ISLAMABAD -* Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) Chairman Imran Khan has congratulated Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak and provincial government for taking on the timber mafia which had been robbing Pakistan of valuable natural resources.

It should be mentioned that for the first time, under PTI’s leadership the Pakhtunkhwa authorities confiscated 0.122 million cubic feet (mcft) and claimed fines of Rs 750 million. 242 illegal saw units were dismantled; 0.376 million cft of illegally-cut timber held for confiscation and 24.2 million cft held for third party verification.

Seven officers charged and proceeded against along with 50 junior staff. Imran said that this was a major achievement against corruption and theft of state resources and PTI was living up to its commitments of accountability and ending corruption in Pakhtunkhwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

Yo @rescue ranger bhai two female emergency recruits


----------



## Leader

Difference btwn KP Police under PTI and Punjab police under PMLN.

Difference btwn KP Police under PTI and Punjab police under PMLN.


----------



## Leader

*Out you go: Eight teachers and a watchman terminated*

*Authorities terminated eight women teachers and a watchman for prolonged absence, District Education Officer Faiza Shafi told the media on Thursday.*

Speaking to journalists in Judba in Torghar, Shafi said eight women teachers and a watchman were found to be absent from duty during surprise visits to different primary and middle schools in the district. An enquiry further revealed that the said staff had been missing in action for the last two years.

Shafi added the accused neither informed the office nor took leave for the period they remained absent. She said this was a violation of the code of conduct and the teachers as well as the watchman were issued show-cause notices. However, they failed to submit replies, forcing the education department to issue termination orders.

Shafi said salaries drawn by these employees during this period would be recovered from them. Those terminated from service are Dilshad Begum, Nazia Bibi, Sumaira Begum, Aisha Bibi, Shamim Akhtar, Nisa Bibi, Shah Gul Bibi, Naseem Akhtar and watchman Mewa Khan.

To a question, Shafi replied that efforts were under way to provide maximum facilities for students as per the PTI government’s education emergency policy. She said literacy in Torghar, especially in women, was abysmally low and a monitoring system had been introduced to ensure the attendance of teachers.

SETTING EXAMPLES OF GOOD GOVERNANCE !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Ground Breaking Work on KPK's First Tehsil Sports Complex Inaugurated in Karak. Minister for Sports & Tourism Amjad Khan Afridi on Thursday inaugurated Ground Breaking work on Khyber Pakhtunkhwa First Tehsil Sports Complex in Banda Daud Shah, Karak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## nomi007

آپ کو کسی اور صوبے کے وزیر کے پوسٹر ایسے نہیں ملیں گے کبھی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jsbrohi

*PESHAWAR: The Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) on Saturday issued Rs 9 billion funds for constructing small hydro-power projects in the province, 
*
The Chief Minister KP, Pervez Khattak presided a meeting of the Hydro Power Board of the Energy Department, during which the officials decided to construct small hydro-power projects in Shangla, Dairpayin, Manshera, Swat, Chitral and other districts.

“These power projects will help overcoming the persisting energy crisis in the province”, told officials.

On this occasion, CM Pervez Khattak vowed that his government will ensure full implementation of its electoral agenda and it will utilize all the resources in this regard.

He said that the hydro-power projects will rid people of the energy crisis, while it will also boost industrial development in the province.


----------



## jsbrohi

EOI For modernization,replacement & upgradation of existing chairlift resort of ayubia chairlift


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007

after cleaning hurdles of Jinnah rd


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waleed3601

nomi007 said:


>


daaaaammnn! karachi, please take note.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

waleed3601 said:


> daaaaammnn! karachi, please take note.


no bro
its naya Peshawar
all development u can check herehttp://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=514640&page=40
PESHAWAR | Progress News & Updates - Page 40 - SkyscraperCity


----------



## waleed3601

nomi007 said:


> no bro
> its naya Peshawar
> all development u can check here
> PESHAWAR | Progress News & Updates - Page 40 - SkyscraperCity


yeah i know that its peshawar i mean to say that karachi should learn from peshawar (mqm, pti) so i meant 'karachi take note' as in 'karachi learn from them' lol :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jsbrohi

*
Khattak approves plans for Nowshera Education City, Peshawar Model Town

PESHAWAR: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Chief Minister Pervez Khattak on Monday formally approved master plans of Nowshera Motorway (Mega Education) City and Peshawar Model Town (Mega Sports City) in Peshawar and Nowshera, respectively.*

According to a handout issued by the press secretary of K-P CM, on Monday a meeting was held with Khattak in chair at the CM Secretariat, Peshawar to review the master plans, which were approved after recommendations.

The approved schemes are said to cost Rs80 billion and Rs60 billion, respectively.

Both projects are being launched under public-private partnership and will be advertised for local and foreign investment soon after finalisation of its PC-Is in the next few months.

A high level team of Chinese investors group in housing sector had met the K-P chief minister weeks ago, offering investment of $1 billion for these projects.

Briefing the participants about the mega housing projects, Secretary Housing Engineer Zahid Arif said that 80,000 kanal of land had been allocated for Nowshera Motorway City near Kernal Sher Khan Interchange on Motorway M-1, while section-IV has been imposed for the acquisition of the land.

He said about 30% of the total area of the scheme will be specified for educational institutions, including universities where state-of-the-art education centres for education and research will be established.

Regarding the Peshawar Model Town (Mega Sport City Peshawar), he said the scheme would be spread over 14,000 acres between Peshawar and Nowshera.

Arif added that the scheme will be set up with an estimated cost of Rs80 billion and will be four times bigger than Hayatabad Township in size. Thus, it would cater to residential needs of more than 0.6 million people.

Khattak, during the meeting, said although both the mega projects would be big cities with all housing facilities and availability of basic amenities on scientific lines, they were being launched with the sole aim to promote education, as well as sports according to the vision of the PTI-led coalition government.

The CM directed for an early completion of the PC-I of both projects and to start the practical work by the end of January 2015.

He that in future all departments should complete their projects per the deadline.

Besides, Khattak also allocated land for the provincial assembly secretariat and MPA’s Hostel in Peshawar Model Town, and that the proposed Media Enclave and Press Club in consultations with journalists would be included in the same town.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Norwegian

SO only development is happening is in KPK?


----------



## Leader

Educational Reforms Agenda in KP right on track 

Educational Reforms Agenda in KP right on track

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajpirzada

*GOVERNMENT OF KHYBER PAKHTUNKHWA: INTEGRATED DEVELOPMENT STRATEGY (2014-2018)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajpirzada



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajpirzada



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*KP devises plan to preserve historical sites*

The Directorate of Archaeology and Museums Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has devised a plan for preservation and conservation of Paolo Avitabile Governor Complex at Gor Khatri Archaeological Complex, Peshawar. 

The directorate of archaeology was also working to preserve and protect other historic buildings and sites across the province and a plan was already devised in that regard, said a press release issued here on Wednesday.

It said that Adviser to Chief Minister Amjad Khan Afridi visited Gor Khatri along with a team of experts from Lahore for commissioning of the conservation and preservation plan. Director Archaeology and Museums Dr Abdul Samad was also present on the occasion.

The Gor Khatri Complex, a fortified square compound, spread over an area of 25,600 square meters, is located on the highest point of Peshawar, where a Mughal-era serai, a historic Gorakshanath temple, Governor Avitabile’s house in Sikh period, a network of cells in the southern and western side of the structure and a fire brigade building dating back to 1917 makes this place a unique archaeological site. 

Speaking on the occasion, Mr Afridi said that a plan was devised to conserve and preserve the Paolo Avitabile Governor Complex. For the purpose, a team of specialists of a conservation firm also visited the site, he added. 

Highlighting the historic importance of Gor Khatri, he said that government was working on different projects to revive and revitalise the glory of Peshawar by conserving, preserving and reviving its historic buildings, sites, bazaars, monuments and walls. 

The archaeology director said that conservation and preservation work on historic Gor Khatri continued in full swing. Conservation of upper portion of the wall, eastern side of Gor Khatri was completed, he said. He added that a state of art archaeological gallery would be established at Gor Khatri. 

The official said that the directorate was also working on a plan to arrange exhibitions and awareness sessions at historical Sethi House, situated near the Ghanta Ghar, Bazaar Kalan and Gor Khatri in Peshawar.

Mohallah Sethian or Sethi Street stands as a testament to days gone by when stories of distant lands were narrated over cups of green tea and caravans of traders stopped in the city, while travelling from the Central Asian steppes to the Indian plains.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Police launches automated complaint redressal system.The system also features an in-built analysis of complaints’ statistics, enabling the CPO and IGP to analyse the performance of field officers.*





*
PESHAWAR*: With the aim of providing a mechanism for prompt redressal of public complaints, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Police launched the Police Access Service (PAS) on Wednesday. Chief Minister Pervez Khattak formally inaugurated the service at the Central Police Office (CPO).
Citizens from across the province can now access the police through an SMS and relevant police officers will contact the complainant within 24 hours, stated a handout.
To register a complaint, citizens can send a text message to 0315-9007777. In addition, they can also call a toll-free helpline at 0800-00400, send a fax to 091-9223575 or email to pas.kppolice@gmail.com. Complaints will also be entertained on the provincial police’s website, www.kppolice.gov.pk as well as at the PAS centre at the CPO.
Speaking at the inauguration, IGP Nasir Khan Durrani said K-P police is devoted to providing equal access and respect to all citizens of the province. “The PAS is aimed at winning public trust through promptly redressing their complaints by utilising automated technology solutions for enhanced police accessibility,” said Durrani.
Under the new system, every complaint will be registered in PAS’s automated database and the complainant will be issued a complaint code through an SMS. Subsequently, the relevant subdivisional police office (SDPO) and district police officer will be informed about the registered complaint through a text message. The SDPO will be bound to contact the complainant within 24 hours, added the handout.
“The newly-established PAS is equipped with a computer-based timeline monitoring system which will ensure all complaints are redressed within the given timeframes,” it stated. The system also features an in-built analysis of complaints’ statistics, enabling the CPO and IGP to analyse the performance of field officers.
Published in The Express Tribune,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ajpirzada




----------



## SBD-3

KPK govt follows PM's youth loan scheme


----------



## nomi007

SBD-3 said:


> KPK govt follows PM's youth loan scheme


bhai its soud free


----------



## PiyaraPakistan

Govt of KPK is beating and killing IDPs. Naya Pakistan Potians.


----------



## Bilal.

PiyaraPakistan said:


> Govt of KPK is beating and killing IDPs. Naya Pakistan Potians.



That's shocking! How many are dead?


----------



## zaid butt

PiyaraPakistan said:


> Govt of KPK is beating and killing IDPs. Naya Pakistan Potians.


tabdeli aa nai rai tabdeli aa gai hai


----------



## TankMan

PiyaraPakistan said:


> Govt of KPK is beating and killing IDPs. Naya Pakistan Potians.


Yes yes, beating and killing on a regular basis, you mean like this:
PTI distributes relief items among Khyber IDPs - thenews.com.pk
Or do you mean by releasing them after investigating and fairly handling a clash, like this:
Magistrate orders release of IDPs arrested in Bannu scuffle - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

lol at Marvi Memon trying to politicize the event, only to be answered with 'Go Nawaz Go'. 





Patwarion.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dil Pakistan

PiyaraPakistan said:


> Govt of KPK is beating and killing IDPs. Naya Pakistan Potians.



...and that is why when they came out Bannu jail today, they were chanting "Go Nawaz Go"....Brilliant NOORA....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TankMan

Dil Pakistan said:


> ...and that is why when they came out Bannu jail today, they were chanting "Go Nawaz Go"....Brilliant NOORA....


It was all part of the London Plan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zaid butt

nomi007 said:


>


you are a senior member why your image is not opens properly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

*KPK Ehtisab Commission public awareness *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ajpirzada

*PML-N lawmaker backs police reforms*
Bureau Report
Published 2 days ago





PESHAWAR: Parliamentary leader of PML-N in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly, Sardar Aurangzeb Nalotha, has said that the bravery demonstrated by Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police in the fight against terrorism will go a long way in the annals of history.

He said that the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police had now become a real force and *both the opposition and ruling party had full trust in its professional capability*, which was a good omen for peace and development of the society, says a press release.

*He appreciated IGP Nasir Khan Durrani for keeping the police force away from politics, which was delivering to the people irrespective of their political affiliation. He also said the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police force was far better than Punjab police and added that the reforms introduced in the police force would go a long way and effectively bridge the gap between the public and police.*

*“I salute IGP Nasir Khan Durrani who has made the police a real professional force,” *said Mr Nalotha while addressing the certificate distribution ceremony in Police School of Investigation, Hayatabad, as a chief guest here on Friday. The one-week course was arranged to impart training to the police officials on ‘criminal investigation and crime scene management’. He said that the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police fought against terrorists in a commendable manner and the whole world recognised it.

Calling the establishment of school of investigation a step in the right direction, he hoped that due to this school the investigation wing of police department would deliver up to the expectations of people. He urged the course participants to perform their duty with dedication and ensure the writ of law at all costs.

Earlier, DIG training Azad Khan said that so far 11 different courses had been completed in the school in the last five months in which 300 police officers and jawans were imparted training in DNA, mobile cell forensic and criminal investigation and crime scene management, etc.

He said that the standard of the ongoing courses was being improved and new courses introduced to equip the police with the latest training so that they could effectively tackle terrorists. Later, Mr Nalotha distributed certificates among the course participants.

_Published in Dawn, November 15th , 2014_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TankMan

zaid butt said:


> you are a senior member why your image is not opens properly





nomi007 said:


>



The system for uploading images has changed, please refer to this thread for an explanation:
How to attach images on PDF tutorial (new method)

@nomi007 wanted to post this image:




apparently the new method doesn't work with this one, it says something like 'this file does not have an allowed extension', so I just saved this image to my desktop and uploaded it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

zaid butt said:


> you are a senior member why your image is not opens properly


i also notice this 
many times i face this issue
i dont know why its happened


----------



## zaid butt

nomi007 said:


> i also notice this
> many times i face this issue
> i dont know why its happened
> View attachment 152724


just open upload a file tab and copy and paste the file link in file name area it will work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Samson group has started work on Malam Jabba resort.*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

* PTI's performance in KPK exposed!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*Insaf Park in Molana's Constituency





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

nomi007 said:


> *Insaf Park in Molana's Constituency
> View attachment 153577
> 
> *



In opponent constituency? It's actually good again because no political party do work in his opponent constituency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PiyaraPakistan

*Insaf Park in Molana's Constituency
View attachment 153577

*
Wow Itna bara Park, Tabdeeli a gai hai.


----------



## ajpirzada

nomi007 said:


> *Insaf Park in Molana's Constituency
> View attachment 153577
> 
> *



yeh molana kay halqay main fahashi phaylanay ka plan hay :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

ajpirzada said:


> yeh molana kay halqay main fahashi phaylanay ka plan hay :p


haha
haha
haha
haha


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aks18

PiyaraPakistan said:


> *Insaf Park in Molana's Constituency
> View attachment 153577
> 
> *
> Wow Itna bara Park, Tabdeeli a gai hai.



so you want PTI to make pakistan or world's biggest park in kpk ?


----------



## farhan_9909

PiyaraPakistan said:


> *Insaf Park in Molana's Constituency
> View attachment 153577
> 
> *
> Wow Itna bara Park, Tabdeeli a gai hai.



Bhot yadain hai hamari is part aur iskay peechay ghar hai uskay sath.

bilkul ye U-turn par mera pehla bike ka accident hua tha

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sulman Badshah

farhan_9909 said:


> Bhot yadain hai hamari is part aur iskay peechay ghar hai uskay sath.
> 
> bilkul ye U-turn par mera pehla bike ka accident hua tha


u are from abbotabad or D.I.K ??/


----------



## farhan_9909

Sulman Badshah said:


> u are from abbotabad or D.I.K ??/



Bannu-Abbottabad-DIK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jsbrohi

*The Provincial Development Working Party (PDWP) approved 49 development projects under ADP 2014-15*

The Provincial Development Working Party (PDWP) approved 49 development projects under ADP 2014-15 with a total cost of Rs. 30.8 billion. The forum in its 8 hrs long session on 19th November 2014, thread barely discussed 55 projects of various Departments and decided to approve 49 projects, subject to rationalization of cost in accordance with the prevailing policies. Approval of six projects was deferred with the directions to further improve the project document based on sound planning so that no issue is faced during the execution.

Approved projects included, Reconstruction. of 760 Non-Strategy Earthquake affected schools, Construction of BS Blocks in Government Colleges, Provision of Transport Facilities for Teaches / Students of Govt. Colleges, Support for Establishment of Gandhara Hindko Academy, Strengthening of Kohat University of Science and Technology, Establishment of Rescue 1122 in Swat, DIKhan and Abbottabad, Improvement. of Branch Roads in Peshawar i.e. Tambwano Chowk Tehklkal Bala to Warsak road Peshawar( 4.5 km), Canal road to Ring Link near Taj Abad Peshawar (4 km) ,Speen Jumat to ring road linking Sufaid Dheri road (3 km) and Old Jamrud road till Bara road Peshawar,, Replacement of rusted water supply pipes in selected municipalities, Construction of Slaughter Houses, Improvement of Municipal Roads in Urban Areas of the province, Improvement of Water Supply, Sewerage/ Drainage System in Selected Districts of KP. The Local Government Department’s project for establishment of Local Govt Resource Centers at Divisional level was also approved which will provide training facilities for more than 4000 elected members of the local government

Under Road sector , the forum approved feasibility study and construction of 10 roads which included , Shaidu Bypass Railway Pull to Omer Abad , Surya Khel to Farm road, Shwangi, Amanpura Kaho Jabi & Gharib Pura, Inzary road, Internal Roads of UC Shahkot/Taru Jaba, Nowshera, Rehabilitation of 12 Km Internal roads in Nowshera Kalan, Bakhtai-Kottli Khurd-Kottli Kalan road i/c Bridges, Rroad from Cherat road to Spinkhak Village, Internal 16 Km Road at Kheshgi Bala and Payan, Nowshera, Sara Toha road, Khan Kohi Gandhab Road, road from Nizampur Chowk to Garu, Garu to Qamar Mela, Mamakhel Village, Widening of Road from GT Road to Khushal Khan Khattak Mazar Akora Khattak, Widening of Road from Akora Khattak to Manai - Dooran - Tarkhel , Internal roads Pirpiai – Azakhel Bala - Payan - Dagai – Banda Nabi, Badrashi, in Distrcit Nowshera. The forum also approved Re-construction of road along with bridge approach road Batkhela to Badwan (4.5 KMs), Malakand.

The agriculture sector projects included , Technological Improvement in Research and Strengthening of Agriculture Research Stations of KPK, Expansion of Purebred Buffalo Breeding Farm in D.I.Khan and Improvement & Conservation of Azikheli Buffalo Breed with Establishment of Dairy Technology Facilities in KPK, Improvement of Trout Hatchery at Madyan Swat & Carp Hatchery at Sher Abad Peshawar with Training Centers, Standardization of Improved Techniques in Agricultural Research System in KPK.

The following irrigation sector proejcts were also gave consent in the meeting:-
1. Flood Management of Shah Alam and Naguman Rivers District Peshawar
2. Provision / Construction of Irrigation / Augmentation Tube Wells and Lift Irrigation Schemes on need basis in KPK.
3. Channelization / Railing of Marghuzar, Jambil and Mingora Khwar, District Swat.
4. Construction of Flood Protection Embankment on Adezai River Districts Charsadda and Peshawar.
5. Construction of Sitti Kali Dam District Bannu.
6. Construction / improvement of Bridges on Canal and Drainage Systems in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa
7. Provision of irrigation channel in Kalkot District Dir Upper
8. Rehabilitation of Canal Patrol Road along Machai Branch and its sub-systems including Installation of Vehicles weighing arrangement, District Mardan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Fostering skills: Arts and crafts exhibition kicks off*
*

*
*PESHAWAR: 
Arranged by the National Productivity Organization (NPO), the three-day long ‘Peshawar Arts and Culture Exhibition’ began at Palm Marquee Hall on Monday.

The hall was decorated with different traditional arts and crafts from various districts of Peshawar. There were 40 stalls exhibiting traditional clothes, jewellery, bags, metal and wooden utensils among other products. Folk singers also performed later in the evening.

“The exhibition is meant to highlight the arts and crafts of the region and to support local entrepreneurs by bringing their products to light. This would also encourage them to polish their skills,” said NPO’s regional chief, Ali Ahsan.

The event was supported by Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Chamber of Commerce and Industry (KPCCI), Women Chamber of Commerce and Industry, Ministry of Industries and the Peshawar Uplift Programme.

Prior to the exhibition, entrepreneurs were given basic training for five days at KPCCI to brief them about running small-scale businesses and how such ventures could support the economy.

The 20 men and 20 women who were part of the exhibition were selected from Peshawar on the basis of their previous work in jewellery and dress design, brass work and wax painting.

“These craft workers will be taken to Multan so that they can exhibit their products there as well,” said Ahsan, adding this will not only promote Pukhtun culture, but also serve as a strong base for the economy.

Published in The Express Tribune, November 18th, 2014.
*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waleed3601

jsbrohi said:


> *The Provincial Development Working Party (PDWP) approved 49 development projects under ADP 2014-15*
> 
> The Provincial Development Working Party (PDWP) approved 49 development projects under ADP 2014-15 with a total cost of Rs. 30.8 billion. The forum in its 8 hrs long session on 19th November 2014, thread barely discussed 55 projects of various Departments and decided to approve 49 projects, subject to rationalization of cost in accordance with the prevailing policies. Approval of six projects was deferred with the directions to further improve the project document based on sound planning so that no issue is faced during the execution.
> 
> Approved projects included, *Reconstruction. of 760 Non-Strategy Earthquake affected schools, Construction of BS Blocks in Government Colleges, Provision of Transport Facilities for Teaches / Students of Govt. Colleges, Support for Establishment of Gandhara Hindko Academy, Strengthening of Kohat University of Science and Technology, Establishment of Rescue 1122 in Swat, DIKhan and Abbottabad, Improvement. of Branch Roads in Peshawar i.e. Tambwano Chowk Tehklkal Bala to Warsak road Peshawar( 4.5 km), Canal road to Ring Link near Taj Abad Peshawar (4 km) ,Speen Jumat to ring road linking Sufaid Dheri road (3 km) and Old Jamrud road till Bara road Peshawar,, Replacement of rusted water supply pipes in selected municipalities, Construction of Slaughter Houses, Improvement of Municipal Roads in Urban Areas of the province, Improvement of Water Supply, Sewerage/ Drainage System in Selected Districts of KP. The Local Government Department’s project for establishment of Local Govt Resource Centers at Divisional level was also approved which will provide training facilities for more than 4000 elected members of the local government*
> 
> Under Road sector , the forum approved feasibility study and construction of 10 roads which included , Shaidu Bypass Railway Pull to Omer Abad , Surya Khel to Farm road, Shwangi, Amanpura Kaho Jabi & Gharib Pura, Inzary road, Internal Roads of UC Shahkot/Taru Jaba, Nowshera, Rehabilitation of 12 Km Internal roads in Nowshera Kalan, Bakhtai-Kottli Khurd-Kottli Kalan road i/c Bridges, Rroad from Cherat road to Spinkhak Village, Internal 16 Km Road at Kheshgi Bala and Payan, Nowshera, Sara Toha road, Khan Kohi Gandhab Road, road from Nizampur Chowk to Garu, Garu to Qamar Mela, Mamakhel Village, Widening of Road from GT Road to Khushal Khan Khattak Mazar Akora Khattak, Widening of Road from Akora Khattak to Manai - Dooran - Tarkhel , Internal roads Pirpiai – Azakhel Bala - Payan - Dagai – Banda Nabi, Badrashi, in Distrcit Nowshera. The forum also approved Re-construction of road along with bridge approach road Batkhela to Badwan (4.5 KMs), Malakand.
> 
> The agriculture sector projects included , Technological Improvement in Research and Strengthening of Agriculture Research Stations of KPK, Expansion of Purebred Buffalo Breeding Farm in D.I.Khan and Improvement & Conservation of Azikheli Buffalo Breed with Establishment of Dairy Technology Facilities in KPK, Improvement of Trout Hatchery at Madyan Swat & Carp Hatchery at Sher Abad Peshawar with Training Centers, Standardization of Improved Techniques in Agricultural Research System in KPK.
> 
> The following irrigation sector proejcts were also gave consent in the meeting:-
> 1. Flood Management of Shah Alam and Naguman Rivers District Peshawar
> 2. Provision / Construction of Irrigation / Augmentation Tube Wells and Lift Irrigation Schemes on need basis in KPK.
> 3. Channelization / Railing of Marghuzar, Jambil and Mingora Khwar, District Swat.
> 4. Construction of Flood Protection Embankment on Adezai River Districts Charsadda and Peshawar.
> 5. Construction of Sitti Kali Dam District Bannu.
> 6. Construction / improvement of Bridges on Canal and Drainage Systems in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa
> 7. Provision of irrigation channel in Kalkot District Dir Upper
> 8. Rehabilitation of Canal Patrol Road along Machai Branch and its sub-systems including Installation of Vehicles weighing arrangement, District Mardan.


Terrific! Absolutely brilliant! I don't think so much development has ever taken place in KPK in the past 67 years of Independence!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

waleed3601 said:


> Terrific! Absolutely brilliant! I don't think so much development has ever taken place in KPK in the past 67 years of Independence!



Dude, not only in KPK I think you should also mention Balochistan with KPK because I never saw such big developments in KPK and Balochistan together. Previous governments did all the work on papers only.


----------



## waleed3601

razahassan1997 said:


> Dude, not only in KPK I think you should also mention Balochistan with KPK because I never saw such big developments in KPK and Balochistan together. Previous governments did all the work on papers only.


Balochistan? hmmm not so sure I haven't seen any major developments so far. Could also be because KPK govt is more digitized and we have access to all the development projects whereas Balochistan govt doesn't update their facebook or website. You have any links for Balochistan's govt of directorate for infromation like kpk govt or something?


----------



## BetterPakistan

waleed3601 said:


> Balochistan? hmmm not so sure I haven't seen any major developments so far. Could also be because KPK govt is more digitized and we have access to all the development projects whereas Balochistan govt doesn't update their facebook or website. You have any links for Balochistan's govt of directorate for infromation like kpk govt or something?



Balochistan have a very low development program its budget is even less than $2 Billion and mostly as you know goes on corruption. Out of 8 million Balochis 2.3 million childrens doesn't goes to schools which tells everything about the current government. BTW what is the literacy rate of KPK in 2014? How much % literacy rate has increased from 2013 till today?


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

Delivering as promised, KP Govt hands over 61 rest houses to TCKP


Delivering as promised, KP Govt hands over 61 rest houses to TCKP






*To benefit the tourism sector, the provincial government has handed over 61 of its rest houses to the Tourism Corporation Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (TCKP).*

Situated in different scenic valleys of the province, these rest houses were being used by various government departments but will now be used for the promotion of tourism.

TCKP Director Properties Sajjad Hameed told _The Express Tribune_ on Friday that the government had been spending Rs100 million every year on the maintenance of the rest houses, but now they will be used to generate revenue instead.

According to Hameed, officials of different provincial departments, including the irrigation, public health, forest, administration, construction and works, police and others, had been using the rest houses on official government visits.

“The facilities will be given on lease for 30 years to private companies on the basis of public private partnership,” said Hameed.

He added the TCKP has already assumed charge of seven such facilities in Galiyat, including Thandiani, Kalabagh, Barrian, Vindya cottage and Changla Gali rest houses.

Ten companies, including one from Dubai, have expressed the intention of investing in three projects that the TCKP wishes to construct in Galiyat to attract foreign and local tourists after acquiring these rest houses, said Hameed.

The TCKP plans to build an adventure theme park near Governor House, Nathiagali, complete with proper parking facilities and suite-type huts for visitors to rest in, a resort in Changla Gali and a chair lift at Mushkpuri, the second highest hill of the Galiyat.

“All three projects have to be completed within two years. We have received the relevant quotations from interested companies, however, they have not been opened yet,” said Hameed.

The provincial government has been making efforts to revive K-P’s tourism industry. For this purpose, the government has signed a lease with the Samson Group of Companies for the construction of hotels, a ski resort and a chair lift in Malam Jabba in Swat.

“Once completed, the project will earn millions annually for the provincial exchequer and will also improve the local economy,” said Zahoor Ahmad Durrani, a consultant associated with TCKP.

According to Durrani, locals will be trained in hospitality and assisting tourists so as to provide a cordial and welcoming atmosphere to visitors.

Source: Delivering as promised, KP Govt hands over 61 rest houses to TCKP

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Leader

View attachment 155246


War against corruption; Recovery over 1 billion Rs from corrupt officials in KP, in just 5 months !

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## aks18

Leader said:


> Delivering as promised, KP Govt hands over 61 rest houses to TCKP
> 
> 
> Delivering as promised, KP Govt hands over 61 rest houses to TCKP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *To benefit the tourism sector, the provincial government has handed over 61 of its rest houses to the Tourism Corporation Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (TCKP).*
> 
> Situated in different scenic valleys of the province, these rest houses were being used by various government departments but will now be used for the promotion of tourism.
> 
> *TCKP Director Properties Sajjad Hameed told The Express Tribune on Friday that the government had been spending Rs100 million every year on the maintenance of the rest houses, but now they will be used to generate revenue instead.*
> 
> According to Hameed, officials of different provincial departments, including the irrigation, public health, forest, administration, construction and works, police and others, had been using the rest houses on official government visits.
> 
> “The facilities will be given on lease for 30 years to private companies on the basis of public private partnership,” said Hameed.
> 
> He added the TCKP has already assumed charge of seven such facilities in Galiyat, including Thandiani, Kalabagh, Barrian, Vindya cottage and Changla Gali rest houses.
> 
> Ten companies, including one from Dubai, have expressed the intention of investing in three projects that the TCKP wishes to construct in Galiyat to attract foreign and local tourists after acquiring these rest houses, said Hameed.
> 
> The TCKP plans to build an adventure theme park near Governor House, Nathiagali, complete with proper parking facilities and suite-type huts for visitors to rest in, a resort in Changla Gali and a chair lift at Mushkpuri, the second highest hill of the Galiyat.
> 
> “All three projects have to be completed within two years. We have received the relevant quotations from interested companies, however, they have not been opened yet,” said Hameed.
> 
> The provincial government has been making efforts to revive K-P’s tourism industry. For this purpose, the government has signed a lease with the Samson Group of Companies for the construction of hotels, a ski resort and a chair lift in Malam Jabba in Swat.
> 
> “Once completed, the project will earn millions annually for the provincial exchequer and will also improve the local economy,” said Zahoor Ahmad Durrani, a consultant associated with TCKP.
> 
> According to Durrani, locals will be trained in hospitality and assisting tourists so as to provide a cordial and welcoming atmosphere to visitors.
> 
> Source: Delivering as promised, KP Govt hands over 61 rest houses to TCKP




Behtareeeen i would say PTI is dedicated towards Boosting Tourism  Shifting of govt rest houses to Tourism Department of KPK is great step towards tourism industry cz i have been to many places where are no hotels but those places do have govt rest houses Thumps up for this greatt step this will surely bring more tourists to newer areas where people afraid to go cz of lack of facilities .. No waste of money just utilize the existing infrastructure thats how to work in limited resources  that too will generate money instead of giving it free to civil servants .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ajpirzada



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

aks18 said:


> Behtareeeen i would say PTI is dedicated towards Boosting Tourism  Shifting of govt rest houses to Tourism Department of KPK is great step towards tourism industry cz i have been to many places where are no hotels but those places do have govt rest houses Thumps up for this greatt step this will surely bring more tourists to newer areas where people afraid to go cz of lack of facilities .. No waste of money just utilize the existing infrastructure thats how to work in limited resources  that too will generate money instead of giving it free to civil servants .



I believe it wasnt easy to take these rest houses from different departments, they must have resisted... but nonetheless they should not only be handed over, but the property ownership must also be transferred to TCKP. taky paka kaam ho jay..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BetterPakistan

Leader said:


> I believe it wasnt easy to take these rest houses from different departments, they must have resisted... but nonetheless they should not only be handed over, but the property ownership must also be transferred to TCKP. taky paka kaam ho jay..



Brother do you know the exact Literacy rate of KPK in 2014? Or how much % of corruption iss eliminated in KPK in 2014? Is there any survey? Do you have photos of infrastructure development? I saw these all earlier but I believe there will be much progress done now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

razahassan1997 said:


> Brother do you know the exact Literacy rate of KPK in 2014? Or how much % of corruption iss eliminated in KPK in 2014? Is there any survey? Do you have photos of infrastructure development? I saw these all earlier but I believe there will be much progress done now.



No, I dont have as of now. will post as soon as I come across.


----------



## mhacsan

razahassan1997 said:


> Brother do you know the exact Literacy rate of KPK in 2014? Or how much % of corruption iss eliminated in KPK in 2014? Is there any survey? Do you have photos of infrastructure development? I saw these all earlier but I believe there will be much progress done now.



There is hardly any figure on literacy rate. Normally KPK leads in literacy due to certain districts and cities has about 95% literacy rate or above Swat, Chitral and kafristan etc. As far as overall education, corruption, and health indicators are concerned as per surveys -which are highly positive and heading towards the right direction, please follow the following link.

HERALD SURVEY: Education, Corruption and health indicators under KPK Government.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BetterPakistan

hacsan said:


> There is hardly any figure on literacy rate. Normally KPK leads in literacy due to certain districts and cities has about 95% literacy rate or above Swat, Chitral and kafristan etc. As far as overall education, corruption, and health indicators are concerned as per surveys -which are highly positive and heading towards the right direction, please follow the following link.
> 
> HERALD SURVEY: Education, Corruption and health indicators under KPK Government.



Thanks for the information fellow


----------



## aks18

Leader said:


> I believe it wasnt easy to take these rest houses from different departments, they must have resisted... but nonetheless they should not only be handed over, but the property ownership must also be transferred to TCKP. taky paka kaam ho jay..



Larkay bas khan saab aise he pakistan set kar dain gy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

aks18 said:


> Larkay bas khan saab aise he pakistan set kar dain gy



inshAllah, our upcoming generations will live in a peaceful and progressive Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

KP Cultural Carnival | Facebook

who is going ? @Spring Onion @Pukhtoon @chauvunist


----------



## chauvunist

Leader said:


> KP Cultural Carnival | Facebook
> 
> who is going ? @Spring Onion @Pukhtoon @chauvunist



Damn i am stuck in an emergency otherwise i would have been there..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

chauvunist said:


> Damn i am stuck in an emergency otherwise i would have been there..



chalo, inshallah asay function hotay hi rahe gy, hopefully Expo centre will soon be open.. and that be great for small/medium businesses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*KP government to start construction of Rs 8.89 billion worth hydel power stations*





The provincial government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has approved Rs 8.898 billion for construction of some major and other small hydel power stations in various parts of the province under the supervision of the Department of Energy & Power.

The decision was taken in the 6th meeting of the Board of Hydel Development under Khyber Pakhtunkhwa department of Power & Energy held here with Chief Minister Pervez Khattak in the chair at Chief Minister’s Secretariat Peshawar.

Those who attended included Minister Energy & Power Mohammad Atif Khan, Minister Finance Muzaffar Said, Chief Secretary Amjad Ali Khan, Additional Chief Secretary Khalid Pervez, Principal Secretary to Chief Minister Mohammad Ishfaq Khan Secretary Energy & Power Sahibzada Saeed Ahmad, CEO PEDO Bahadar Shah, representatives of the Bank of Khyber, State Bank of Pakistan and other concerned sectors.

The energy sector projects are included the construction of Koto Hydel Power Project in district Dir Lower with power generation capacity of 40.8 MW for which Rs 1.453 billion has been released. It will be completed with estimated cost of 12 billion while its tender bids have been opened last month.

The rest of the projects included Construction of Matiltan Hydro Power Project in Swat district having the capacity of 84 MW for which Rs 1,020.968m have been released. Similarly Rs 757.905 million have been released for construction of Karora HPP in Shangla district, Rs 735.198m for Jabori HPP in district Mansehra, Rs 1,706.810m for Daral Khwar HPP in Swat district and Rs 199.997m for Lawi HPP 69 MW in Chitral district Rs 303.560m have also been released for feasibility studies of small power generation sites Phase-I that will yield total electricity of 2000 MW of up to 15 MW small units while Rs 341.560m released for feasibility studies of raw sites Phase-II wherein small power houses up to 10 MW will be set-up in 12 districts of the province and it would produce a total volume of 1000 MW electricity. The 9th important project is about construction of 356 mini/micro hydel stations for which Rs 2,379.000m have been released. This plan was inaugurated through PTI chairman Imran Khan by laying foundation stone of 56KW Sakhra Lalkahoo micro hydel station in Tehsil Matta Swat on August 7 this year.

The KP government has already decided that under first phase of the energy plan, the provincial government would establish 356 small hydel power stations at village and town levels in remote areas of the province with cost of Rs 12 b whereas Rs 6.70 billion have been allocated for it.

Addressing the participants of the meeting the Chief Minister directed the authorities of the Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organisation (PEDO) for the best utilisation of the allocated resources to arrest the prevailing energy crisis, initiating hydropower projects and taking emergency measures for its timely completion.

The meeting also approved multi audit mechanism for judicious and transparent expenditures of the allocated funds. Pervez Khattak said that expeditious measures would not only help in speedy control over energy shortage in the province, but would also generate maximum economic and employment opportunities to put the people on the track of progress and prosperity.

He said that besides hydel resources, the province is blessed with precious oil, gas, coal and solar resources. He said that maximum exploration of these resources for the development of the province is among the top most priorities of the present PTI-led provincial government and for this purpose, he said, his government is burning mid nights and to achieve the set targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

GT road Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ajpirzada

probably the worst news from KPK so far. They have done a great deal as far as institutional reforms are concerned. However, it seems, in an effort to end corruption, KPK govt has failed to figure out how to spend the money. I dont know the details of the recently introduced Consultant based project approval mechanism but the spending capacity of the govt seems to be in a disarray.

in short, this is an unwanted fiscal contraction which will potentially hinder provincial economic growth. In the absence of private sector investment, govt must take a lead role and expedite its development spending.


*Use of uplift funds in KP 7.8pc only*
Bureau Report
Published about 13 hours ago




PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government used only 7.8 per cent of the Rs137.7 billion funds of the Annual Development Programme by November, said the Centre for Governance and Public Accountability on Monday.

In a statement, the CGPA warned if the current trend continued, the provincial government won’t be able to used the entire ADP funds.

It said of the total ADP allocation of Rs137.07 billion for 2014-15, the provincial government could spend only Rs10.63 billion, which was 7.8 per cent of the total ADP, by November 24.

“The provincial government should have spent 41 per cent of the allocated budget for development by now,” it said.

The CGPA urged the government to expedite use of ADP funds for improving social indicators in the province.

It said the elementary and secondary education got the highest share of Rs20.1 billion in the development budget of the province and it was 14.67 per cent of the total development budget, but the actual use of funds by November 24 was three per cent i.e. Rs612 million only.

“The government has shown a slow progress on the most focused sector,” it said.

The CGPA said roads and communication sector with an allocation of Rs17.3 billion had the second highest share in the ADP funding but the use of received funds by November 24 was only 9.5 per cent i.e. Rs1.6 billion.

_Published in Dawn, December 2nd, 2014_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

KP Law suggests first treatment of injured and then formalities !

KP Law suggests first treatment of injured and then formalities !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PESHAWAR ...... Mass Transit System*

Feasibility ready for rapid bus service in Peshawar

Summary

- Initial route is 25 km from Chamkani to Hayatabad Industrial estate
- Initially they planned 13 stations but now it is 21 stops
- They plan to charge Rs.30-40
- Initially 52 buses will run on the route
- Estimated cost is Rs. 14 billion
- Estimated time is 14-16 months
- Bus route is roughly 24 ft while at station is 32ft wide.
- Railway and defence officials have agreed "in principle".
- Project is awaiting approval from all concerned authorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WishLivePak

Leader said:


> View attachment 159622
> View attachment 159623
> View attachment 159624
> 
> 
> GT road Peshawar.


nice photoshopping.

Why are the colors so unnatural? Oh, gotta make it pretty, otherwise the real pics will shock the viewers.


----------



## WishLivePak

ghazi52 said:


> *PESHAWAR ...... Mass Transit System*
> 
> Feasibility ready for rapid bus service in Peshawar
> 
> Summary
> 
> - Initial route is 25 km from Chamkani to Hayatabad Industrial estate
> - Initially they planned 13 stations but now it is 21 stops
> - They plan to charge Rs.30-40
> - Initially 52 buses will run on the route
> - Estimated cost is Rs. 14 billion
> - Estimated time is 14-16 months
> - Bus route is roughly 24 ft while at station is 32ft wide.
> - Railway and defence officials have agreed "in principle".
> - Project is awaiting approval from all concerned authorities.


Good to know that PML is not hindering PTI's work.


----------



## Leader

*TCKP to organise event for professionals*

The Tourism Corporation Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is organising a unique and innovative conference for the talented professionals of the province. The occasion, ‘Creative Meet Up’ will be held here on Saturday.

A TCKP press release said that a decision to the effect was made at a meeting held here on Wednesday to discuss and plan the upcoming event.

The core purpose of the event was to develop a network for future initiatives, and to make a consortium of creative stakeholders to develop a creative directory, which would be made available to all in both soft and hard copies. The directory would include contact details of everyone who can be termed as a creative person in the province.

According to the TCKP release, the conference also aims to developing a policy guideline and a KP creative award also, which would nominate and highlight the achievers of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The stakeholders invited for the conference include professionals from production, conservation, archaeology, sports, entertainment, cultural heritage, tourism, fashion, event management, youth & social activists, art & design, marketing consultants, entrepreneurship and media.

@Spring Onion @chauvunist @RescueRanger @Pukhtoon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Orakzai

WishLivePak said:


> Good to know that PML is not hindering PTI's work.


For you baby boy. Aisa leader hote Howe khudkushi krna acha nhi?


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

Leader said:


> View attachment 159622
> View attachment 159623
> View attachment 159624
> 
> 
> GT road Peshawar.




KP Govt has given special attention to cleanliness and beautification of city,For example back in ANP era old muncipal trucks barely used to come once in a month but now new and modern trucks comes twice or trice daily to where i live and so is the case in the whole city....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## WishLivePak

orakzai4u said:


> For you baby boy. Aisa leader hote Howe khudkushi krna acha nhi?


Oh thanks for reminding me old man.

Good to know you can't get over history. Make sure you talk about Imran support for Musharaf and begging him for 100 seats and also f**king girls outside marriage.


----------



## Orakzai

WishLivePak said:


> Oh thanks for reminding me old man.
> 
> Good to know you can't get over history. Make sure you talk about Imran support for Musharaf and begging him for 100 seats and also f**king girls outside marriage.


Yeah baby friend there is a big difference in bang girls and bang country. I can assure you that more then 70% of Pakistani youngsters bang girl before there marriage that doesn't mean they don't care about their country. This ganja has been saying the same shit for more then 20 years and you are telling me that it is history? His every election is slogan is that I'll bring zardari to justice. And telling me about musharaf it was your leader who ran away to jeddah like a coward rat. And not to forget current government has more then 30 mna's from musharaf's parliament and you are bragging about IK.


----------



## WishLivePak

orakzai4u said:


> Yeah baby friend there is a big difference in bang girls and bang country. I can assure you that more then 70% of Pakistani youngsters bang girl before there marriage that doesn't mean they don't care about their country. This ganja has been saying the same shit for more then 20 years and you are telling me that it is history? His every election is slogan is that I'll bring zardari to justice. And telling me about musharaf it was your leader who ran away to jeddah like a coward rat. And not to forget current government has more then 30 mna's from musharaf's parliament and you are bragging about IK.


Sure they can, but that means no holding public office. Imran is caught doing all this. So he can't be part of assembly.

Oh hey. You're 25. If I'm a kid, I wonder what you're. Toddler? Well I'm surprised you can even talk!


----------



## Orakzai

WishLivePak said:


> Sure they can, but that means no holding public office. Imran is caught doing all this. So he can't be part of assembly.
> 
> Oh hey. You're 25. If I'm a kid, I wonder what you're. Toddler? Well I'm surprised you can even talk!


 
and where does in the constitution says that if you had sex before your marriage or out of your marriage then you can't be an office bearer?
if a person who happen to be our current PM can try to ask for friendship with a girl by trying to gift her mobile phone and badly rejected that too by a reporter, have massive corruption cases against him, have massive irregularities in his source of income and living like a billionaire but pays minimal Tax, has been a money launderer a whole book has been written on him with all proofs and everything can be a PM of pakistan and people like you here support him even knowing how much bigger liar he is with making false promises before elections. then we have this other person who none not even his enemies would call him corrupt should not be a PM coz he had sex with many girls outside his marriage no wonder why our country is in such a fucking big mess.


----------



## karakoram

orakzai4u said:


> Yeah baby friend there is a big difference in bang girls and bang country. I can assure you that more then 70% of Pakistani youngsters bang girl before there marriage that doesn't mean they don't care about their country. This ganja has been saying the same shit for more then 20 years and you are telling me that it is history? His every election is slogan is that I'll bring zardari to justice. And telling me about musharaf it was your leader who ran away to jeddah like a coward rat. And not to forget current government has more then 30 mna's from musharaf's parliament and you are bragging about IK.


Rora i am not against Imran nor Nawaz sharif but your logic is very strange you are actually stating that banging a girl before marriage is not a big deal :-X:-X you are a pukhton and yet you are defending a wrong logic


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WishLivePak

karakoram said:


> Rora i am not against Imran nor Nawaz sharif but your logic is very strange you are actually stating that banging a girl before marriage is not a big deal :-X:-X you are a pukhton and yet you are defending a wrong logic


People have said that constitution should be changed for Imran. Don't be surprised by comments like his. People are willing to destroy pakistan if it takes it to make imran PM



orakzai4u said:


> and where does in the constitution says that if you had sex before your marriage or out of your marriage then you can't be an office bearer?
> if a person who happen to be our current PM can try to ask for friendship with a girl by trying to gift her mobile phone and badly rejected that too by a reporter, have massive corruption cases against him, have massive irregularities in his source of income and living like a billionaire but pays minimal Tax, has been a money launderer a whole book has been written on him with all proofs and everything can be a PM of pakistan and people like you here support him even knowing how much bigger liar he is with making false promises before elections. then we have this other person who none not even his enemies would call him corrupt should not be a PM coz he had sex with many girls outside his marriage no wonder why our country is in such a fucking big mess.


Read the constitution. Not going to hold your finger and point it.

Maybe Google. And don't be so mad brah.


----------



## Leader

KP Governance: No more private courts, members arrested !

KP Governance: No more private courts, members arrested !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*New Kidney hospital in Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

Is that the way KPK developing?

Only pics of Khatak and news cuttings??



ajpirzada said:


>



what is the educational qualification of Mr. Atif Khan???


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar to have Air_conditioned CNG Bus Service

.....
Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has approved launching of new air-conditioned CNG bus service in Peshawar to provide speedy and comfortable travel facilities to the people.

According to an official statement, the service will be introduced by multinational transport company BUCEPHALUS under public-private partnership in June next year. The company, named after famous horse of Alexander the Great, will invest initially Rs20.40 billion. It will ply a fleet of 150 mini buses on Peshawar Mass Transit corridor-II from Chamkani to Hayatabad. Up to 50 more buses will be added to the fleet after every six months.

The decision was taken at a meeting held in Peshawar with Chief Minister Pervez Khattak in the chair.Besides the Chairman of BUCEPHALUS company Guillaume Jamart, and Chief Executive Ali Arshad Khan, the meeting was also attended by advisor to chief minister on Transport Shah Muhammad Khan Wazir and other relevant authorities.

The company officials said the bus service would be launched after the arrangements of infrastructure and codal formalities.About 800 people will get employment in the bus service including trained lady drivers as well to project good and soft image of Peshawar world over.

The 32-seat automatic minibus service having separate portions for male and female will run in two shifts from 6.00 am to 10.00 pm. It will cover the 25km journey in 50 minutes with 2 minutes pause on every stop.

Pervez Khattak expressed satisfaction at the fact that the company was already successfully running such service in Belgium, Saudi Arabia, Dubai, USA and eastern European countries. He said the service would be extended to other cities of the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Orakzai

karakoram said:


> Rora i am not against Imran nor Nawaz sharif but your logic is very strange you are actually stating that banging a girl before marriage is not a big deal :-X:-X you are a pukhton and yet you are defending a wrong logic


zama khwaga roar its not about defending sex before or out of marriage its about explaining the reality of our society wether we like it or not but this is the truth. but my main argument was with this friend of ours who happen to be completely blinded by the loyalty of NS that he is defending him despite of knowing how corrupt he is how incompetent he is and how cruel he is that once he gets power anyone raises voice against him he unleashes his mad dogs after that person(punjab police) heck they don't even spare poor blind ppl. i am defending imran khan coz he has not done any damage to this country infect he has given a lot to this country without even getting in power, and i would choose him over these crooks anytime. plus brother tell me a single person in pakistan's politics who is an angel? who you think we should choose?


----------



## Orakzai

WishLivePak said:


> People have said that constitution should be changed for Imran. Don't be surprised by comments like his. People are willing to destroy pakistan if it takes it to make imran PM
> 
> 
> Read the constitution. Not going to hold your finger and point it.
> 
> Maybe Google. And don't be so mad brah.



talking about constitution, how is NS constitutionally legal then? running his businesses while he is PM, keeping his money out of country, paying less TAX then even my family, having distributed top 30 governmental departments among his incompetent relatives. does constitution allow any any of these???

i am not mad BRAHHH 

I just feel frustrated over my countrymen who how easily can forget all the damage these jack asses (NS & ZARDARI) has done to the country and they defend them like they are angels and all the mess Pak is in, its coz of IK.


----------



## WishLivePak

orakzai4u said:


> talking about constitution, how is NS constitutionally legal then? running his businesses while he is PM, keeping his money out of country, paying less TAX then even my family, having distributed top 30 governmental departments among his incompetent relatives. does constitution allow any any of these???
> 
> i am not mad BRAHHH
> 
> I just feel frustrated over my countrymen who how easily can forget all the damage these jack asses (NS & ZARDARI) has done to the country and they defend them like they are angels and all the mess Pak is in, its coz of IK.


Running business (which his kids actually do) is illegal when you're PM?
Keeping money outside (which his kids do) is illegal when PM?
He pays less tax cuz his money is outside, duh
If constitution doesn't allow, supreme court can take action. Just like maryam had to quit, others can be made as well.


----------



## Orakzai

*Running business (which his kids actually do) is illegal when you're PM?
Keeping money outside (which his kids do) is illegal when PM?*

what a joke, what a joke man. and the money for those businesses fell from the sky isn't it??? a whole book is written on how this crook sent billions out of the country thro illegal ways for those businesses and those properties.

so you choose to completely ignore the things i pointed out and you can't answer? coz you just don't want to accept it?

*He pays less tax cuz his money is outside, duh*

waow how easily you accept this that he keeps his money outside of the country NOW IS THIS CONSTITUTIONALLY LEGAL FOR THE PM TO HAVE HIS MONEY KEPT IN SOME OTHER COUNTRY?
plus go and do a little research about hi businesses in pakistan you are not BABY he still has number of sugar factories running in this country so don't tell me he doesn't have businesses running in the country?

*If constitution doesn't allow, supreme court can take action. Just like maryam had to quit, others can be made as well.*

yeah right since our independence how many crooks these crooks have been punished by supreme court? NONE absolutely NONE. this is just an easy way out when you run out of words to defend his sins but you still want to defend him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WishLivePak

orakzai4u said:


> *Running business (which his kids actually do) is illegal when you're PM?
> Keeping money outside (which his kids do) is illegal when PM?*
> 
> what a joke, what a joke man. and the money for those businesses fell from the sky isn't it??? a whole book is written on how this crook sent billions out of the country thro illegal ways for those businesses and those properties.
> 
> so you choose to completely ignore the things i pointed out and you can't answer? coz you just don't want to accept it?
> 
> *He pays less tax cuz his money is outside, duh*
> 
> waow how easily you accept this that he keeps his money outside of the country NOW IS THIS CONSTITUTIONALLY LEGAL FOR THE PM TO HAVE HIS MONEY KEPT IN SOME OTHER COUNTRY?
> plus go and do a little research about hi businesses in pakistan you are not BABY he still has number of sugar factories running in this country so don't tell me he doesn't have businesses running in the country?
> 
> *If constitution doesn't allow, supreme court can take action. Just like maryam had to quit, others can be made as well.*
> 
> yeah right since our independence how many crooks these crooks have been punished by supreme court? NONE absolutely NONE. this is just an easy way out when you run out of words to defend his sins but you still want to defend him.


Yes constitution allows for money to be outside. In india it doesn't.

Anyway, you're a joke.


----------



## Orakzai

WishLivePak said:


> Yes constitution allows for money to be outside. In india it doesn't.
> 
> Anyway, you're a joke.



show me where does it says in constitution.

tbh you look stupid and retarded to me, trying to defend a person who has looted this country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

orakzai4u said:


> show me where does it says in constitution.
> 
> tbh you look stupid and retarded to me, trying to defend a person who has looted this country.


you show me where it says in constitution that a politician cannot hold money abroad


----------



## Orakzai

WishLivePak said:


> you show me where it says in constitution that a politician cannot hold money abroad


it isn't a rocket science mate. it comes under conflict of interests law for the PM to have his money saved up in another country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

orakzai4u said:


> it isn't a rocket science mate. it comes under conflict of interests law for the PM to have his money saved up in another country.


ha! You can't point out where the constitution says one can't hold money outside. Yet you ask me where it says in constitution that one can't have money outside Pakistan. Of course I can't find it, cuz it doesn't say one isn't allowed to have money outside. Which automatically means one can have off shore accounts.

What's next, conflict of interest to have a business even in Pakistan? Stop making stuff up and come up with facts.


----------



## mr.robot

WishLivePak said:


> ha! You can't point out where the constitution says one can't hold money outside. Yet you ask me where it says in constitution that one can't have money outside Pakistan. Of course I can't find it, cuz it doesn't say one isn't allowed to have money outside. Which automatically means one can have off shore accounts.
> 
> What's next, conflict of interest to have a business even in Pakistan? Stop making stuff up and come up with facts.


When PM goes out to foreign investors for asking investment in Pakistan then they say why don't you yourself invest more in Pakistan because PM's family is in top tier investors of that foreign country..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

@epicname you are wasting your time on a patwari

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Orakzai

WishLivePak said:


> ha! You can't point out where the constitution says one can't hold money outside. Yet you ask me where it says in constitution that one can't have money outside Pakistan. Of course I can't find it, cuz it doesn't say one isn't allowed to have money outside. Which automatically means one can have off shore accounts.
> 
> What's next, conflict of interest to have a business even in Pakistan? Stop making stuff up and come up with facts.



patwari se behs karna fazool hota hai coz once a patwari is always a patwari.

it is a common thing in every country of this GOD damn world that a PM of any country even UGANDA's PM gets criticised for having offshore accounts do you know why? coz its a freaking common sense the head of the country shouldn't have money in any other country. specially when he is begging others to come and invest in his country. when a person who has his money saved up in some other country he wouldn't give a damn about the GOD forsaken country he is ruling.

plus why don't you give me answer for the illegal ways he sent his money out of the country? is that constitutionally legal too?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WishLivePak

orakzai4u said:


> patwari se behs karna fazool hota hai coz once a patwari is always a patwari.
> 
> it is a common thing in every country of this GOD damn world that a PM of any country even UGANDA's PM gets criticised for having offshore accounts do you know why? coz its a freaking common sense the head of the country shouldn't have money in any other country. specially when he is begging others to come and invest in his country. when a person who has his money saved up in some other country he wouldn't give a damn about the GOD forsaken country he is ruling.
> 
> plus why don't you give me answer for the illegal ways he sent his money out of the country? is that constitutionally legal too?


Oh please where the hell is the constitution? Stop talking about common sense and give proof. 

Do you go to court and use common sense as evidence or offer written proof?


----------



## Orakzai

WishLivePak said:


> Oh please where the hell is the constitution? Stop talking about common sense and give proof.
> 
> Do you go to court and use common sense as evidence or offer written proof?


when people have moral values they are the one who understands the significance of PM to be bound to have his money not saved up in any other country, which i can safely say you don't have any. that example give me shows how stupid your argument is.

*plus why don't you give me answer for the illegal ways he sent his money out of the country? is that constitutionally legal too?*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FaujHistorian

orakzai4u said:


> when people have moral values they are the one who understands the significance of PM to be bound to have his money not saved up in any other country, which i can safely say you don't have any. that example give me shows how stupid your argument is.
> 
> *plus why don't you give me answer for the illegal ways he sent his money out of the country? is that constitutionally legal too?*




Anyone residing overseas shows by his own actions that Western countries are better for jaano maal protection.


----------



## Leader

View attachment 162960



*For the first time in history, the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa government has decided to induct female police commandos, currently being trained to fight militancy in the province.*

Some 35 female police commandos are undergoing training at the Nowshera police training centre. Officials said that K-P Inspector General Police Nasir Durrani felt that female police commandos needed to be included in the force and decided to impart special training to the female police.

“Some 35 female police commandos have voluntarily offered their services to join the group and will be imparted five months of training at par with the elite force male members,” Momin Baig, a commandant at the Nowshera police training center told _The Express Tribune._

“After the training, female commandos will be capable of using all kinds of modern weapons,” he added.

They will be provided the same training imparted to elite force male members in the province and will be ready to confront all kinds of challenges, including the fight against militants.

Baig further said more female commandos will be trained for K-P police once the first batch joins the police.

Speaking to _The Express Tribune_, Musarrat Bibi, a commando under training said, “I wanted to join the group because I wanted to tell the world that women in K-P could also obtain commando training and fight terrorism.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Aren't they wearing SSG uppers in those pics?


----------



## ghazi52

* Swat museum brings back the past after six years*
.....






Adviser to CM Amjad Afridi and Italian Ambassador Adriano Chiodi Cianfarani look at artefacts. PHOTO: FAZAL KHALIQ/EXPRESS

*MINGORA: 
After a gap of about seven years, scores of people made their way to the newly-reconstructed Swat Archaeological Museum on Thursday after it was reopened for the public a day earlier.*

The visitors were excited to not only see a massive collection of artefacts from the Gandhara civilization but also the building’s state-of-the-art design.

“This new building is so spacious and wide that one feels a great delight in walking among ancient civilizations. It is truly an enjoyable experience,” said Gulranga Ali, a student of University of Swat visiting the museum with her classmates.






Sumera, a university lecturer said, “I had always wanted to arrange a tour for my students but couldn’t because the museum was closed. When we heard it was reopened, I arranged a visit immediately.” She added the museum tour was a good opportunity for students to learn about the area’s history by taking in the historical wonders of the region.

*Inauguration*

The Swat Archaeological Museum was inaugurated by Adviser to the Chief Minister on Tourism, Archaeology and Museums Amjad Khan Afridi along with Italian Ambassador Adriano Chiodi Cianfarani on Wednesday.

Speaking on the occasion, Cianfarani said, “The presence of Italian archaeological missions in Pakistan dates back to 1955 when they started work under the guidance of Professor Giuseppe Tucci. During its nearly 60 years here, the Italian mission obtained great results.” Cianfarani added Pakistan boasts of a rich historical heritage that needs to be known and understood within the country and abroad.

The CM’s adviser thanked the Italian government and Italian Archaeological Mission for reconstructing the Swat museum. “Opening it for the public is a huge achievement and will contribute to the revival of tourism in Swat,” said Afridi.

He added the provincial government understands the importance of archaeology and the role it can play in promoting tourism and boosting the economy. “We have been working to promote religious and cultural tourism in K-P because 30% of the country’s archaeological sites are in the province,” said Afridi.

The Swat Archaeological Museum was reconstructed at an estimated cost of $700,000 under a project funded by the Pakistan-Italian Debt Swap Agreement and implemented by the Archaeology Community Tourism – Field School Project.

The museum has been designed by Italian architects Ivano Marati and Candida Vassallo, and set up in collaboration with an engineer from the University of Naples Federico II and engineers from the University of Engineering and Technology, Peshawar.

“Originally constructed with Italian contribution between 1956 and 1963, the old building was considered to be at risk of partial collapse when a static analysis was conducted,” Director of the Italian Archaeological Mission in Pakistan, Dr Luca Maria Olivieri told _The Express Tribune_.

He added a part of the building was demolished while another was improved and included in the new construction. According to Olivieri, the new museum was designed as per anti-seismic principles, making it the most structurally advanced building in Pakistan.

Local art associations have welcomed the restoration. “A museum is an institution where people learn and see an area’s history and understand its cultural heritage,” said Suvastu Arts and Culture Association Chairman Usman Ulasyar. “It is a great attraction for locals as well as tourists. We are thankful to the Italians for reconstructing it for us.”

K-P Archaeology Director Dr Abdul Samad told _The Express Tribune_ the museum is one of the best in the country and houses a large number of artefacts from the Ghandhara civilisation. “The opening of the museum will boost economy as more and more tourists will visit Swat,” he added.

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 12th, 2014._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waleed3601

Good news keeps flooding in every day from KPK but poor jealous patwaris still be like "Imran Khan ne gori se shaadi ki thi, woh Pakistan ko nahin chala sakta". What a damn joke these slaves are!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

waleed3601 said:


> Good news keeps flooding in every day from KPK but poor jealous patwaris still be like "Imran Khan ne gori se shaadi ki thi, woh Pakistan ko nahin chala sakta". What a damn joke these slaves are!



LOL are you serious? Does Supporting Imran Khan make you from elite class? everyone has right to support whom ever they want but your small brain makes you think if someone support PML-N or PPP or MQM then they are slaves Patwari even guys in PTI think that making Altaf Hussain University in Karachi will produce terrorists and gang members LOL to the thinking of people like you...


----------



## nomi007

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Advisor to Chief Minister on C&W, Akbar Ayub inspecting the under construction Jail in Mardan on 12.12.14.


----------



## waleed3601

Muhammad Omar said:


> LOL are you serious? *Does Supporting Imran Khan make you from elite class*? everyone has right to support whom ever they want but your small brain makes you think if someone support PML-N or PPP or MQM then they are slaves Patwari even guys in PTI think that making Altaf Hussain University in Karachi will produce terrorists and gang members LOL to the thinking of people like you...


What is that even supposed to mean???
Yes everyone does have the right to support whoever they want, but I was referring to those PMLN goons who have no other job than to defend the wrong doings of their leaders and bash out at Imran Khan simply for no reason. They're ignorance is unbelievable they always ask when PTI comes up "Imran Khan ne KPK mein kiya kia hai?". People who use this forum ask these types of questions when this entire thread with over 200 pages is available to them to see that "IK ne KPK mein kya kiya hai".
And please keep your assumptions to yourself. I never said that AH University in Karachi will produce terrorists or gang members. But it is worthy to mention that other parties like PPP and PMLN are bloodsucking parasites. Corruption has been proved against them so many times yet you guys believe in them I don't understand how or why. PTI is a little immature I agree but show me any single one PTI MNA/MPA against whom there are corruption allegations? PTI is a clean, non dynastic party (unlike noony tunes or pee pee pee) which aims only to serve Pakistan and does not have nay vested interests like businesses etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

waleed3601 said:


> What is that even supposed to mean???
> Yes everyone does have the right to support whoever they want, but I was referring to those PMLN goons who have no other job than to defend the wrong doings of their leaders and bash out at Imran Khan simply for no reason. They're ignorance is unbelievable they always ask when PTI comes up "Imran Khan ne KPK mein kiya kia hai?". People who use this forum ask these types of questions when this entire thread with over 200 pages is available to them to see that "IK ne KPK mein kya kiya hai".
> And please keep your assumptions to yourself. I never said that AH University in Karachi will produce terrorists or gang members. But it is worthy to mention that other parties like PPP and PMLN are bloodsucking parasites. Corruption has been proved against them so many times yet you guys believe in them I don't understand how or why. PTI is a little immature I agree but show me any single one PTI MNA/MPA against whom there are corruption allegations? PTI is a clean, non dynastic party (unlike noony tunes or pee pee pee) which aims only to serve Pakistan and does not have nay vested interests like businesses etc.



Sorry about the Off topic Conversation....

So please tell me k KPK me kya kia hai? q ni btate ho k KPK me yeh hua hai yeh development hui yeh project lage hain? even i was referring to those who said such type of thing about Altaf hussain university... Most of Members in PTI are from PML Q PML N and PPP i didn't know after joining PTI they become angels even CM KPK was in different party before for example javaid Hashmi Shah Mehmood and many many others...


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

In memory:'K-P govt will build schools named after APS victims'
22 December 2014





PESHAWAR: As thousands across the country bay for the blood of the Taliban who massacred more than 130 students in cold blood at Army Public School, the city’s students are suggesting a less brutal way of honouring the slain schoolchildren and teachers. 

Students of various colleges and universities have been holding a taleemi dharna (education sit-in) outside the Peshawar Press Club for the past few days demanding that the government build schools and libraries in the name of each student and teacher martyred in the brutal attack. 

Their demand seems to have struck a chord with lawmakers of the ruling Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf who have assured the participants of the taleemi dharna that the provincial government will honour the victims. 

Enlisting the youth’s help 

Adviser to the Chief Minister on Technical Education, Malik Shah Mohammad, and PTI lawmaker Zareen Zia visited the sit-in on Saturday and spent over an hour with the students, listening to their demands. 

A large number of students are participating in the sit-in led by student leaders Waqas Buneri, Mushtaq Durrani, Shafiq Gigyani, Taimur Kamal, Suleman Yousafzai and Wasiullah. Leaders of various political parties, members of civil society as well as locals have also visited the camp and expressed their support to the students’ demands. 

Addressing the sit-in on Saturday, CM’s adviser Shah Mohammad said the provincial government has strongly condemned the assault on APS. “The martyred children were our children. The December 16 massacre will never be forgotten and our government will avenge the deaths,” he said. 

According to Shah Mohammad, the tragedy was the result of a massive security lapse and in its aftermath the provincial cabinet has decided to review its policies. “For the past 30 years, this region has been grappling with an insurgency. Militancy and extremism has left our economy in a shambles,” said the adviser. 

“In order to fight and defeat the militants, we need the support of our youth,” he said. 
Mohammad added Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has issued instructions to the home secretary to ensure strict security is in place across the provincial capital. 

In her address to the participants of the taleemi dharna, MPA Zareen Zia said it is the government’s responsibility to provide protection to every citizen, but some “foreign elements” do not want peace to be established in Pukhtun regions. 

“We will strive to eliminate militancy and militants till our last breath,” said Zia. Insisting that the government shares the grief of the bereaved families, Zia said the chief minister and provincial lawmakers visited the houses of the victims and personally condoled with the families.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Meet Pakistan’s fearless female police commandos*

The women commandos in Nowshera received training to combat terrorism in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa which is battling against Taliban and other militant groups.







Police commandos at the police training centre in Nowshera, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. — AFP






A female police commando demonstrating her skills at a police training centre in Nowshera. — AFP






Female police commandos wielding their weapons during an exercise at a police training centre in Nowshera. — AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocket science

Hermione G said:


> NAYA KPK ll be the road to NAYA PAKISTAN.... In sha Allah


----------



## Jazzbot

Rocket science said:


>




Easy mate, you've quoted a year old post..  
Go get some burnol to help you ease a bit..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

*Peshawar city to get new system to regulate traffic.*

*PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government is going to introduce Traffic Warden Service system to facilitate smooth traffic flow on the roads of the provincial capital.
Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has already approved a summary to recruit 669 personnel for the Traffic Warden Service in Peshawar while in later stages the service will also be introduced in Abbottabad and Dera Ismail Khan districts.

According to the summary, the provincial government has realised that the existing traffic policing system lacks qualified manpower, logistics, other resources and training. It was, therefore, decided to revamp and replace the existing enforcement system with the modern Traffic Warden System.

The Traffic Warden Service will not only facilitate the traffic flows on roads, but its personnel will also educate and assist road users in a professional manner, improve road safety and ensure better service delivery.

The Traffic Warden Service for Peshawar has been envisaged to be a specialised force manned by educated professionals who will optimise modern traffic management strategies for public service.

It has been mentioned in the summary that a total strength of 1989 traffic police personnel in different ranks along with other logistics were required. Out of these 1989 personnel, the existing strength of Peshawar Traffic Police is 1320 in different ranks, which will be merged into the new Traffic Warden Service while an additional manpower of 669 personnel would also be recruited.

The chief minister has sanctioned 669 new posts of various nomenclatures along with equipment, transport, staff training and infrastructure with total estimated cost of Rs539.635 million.

The summary states that assistant sub-inspectors (ASIs) and IT staff for Traffic Wardens Service will be recruited through Public Service Commission, while constables will be recruited through National Testing Service (NTS). Similarly, the ministerial staff will be recruited through Educational Testing and Evaluation Agency (ETEA).

The other staff, including SSP, SPs, DSPs, inspectors and sub-inspectors will be selected and inducted from the existing strength of the provincial police and transferred to the Traffic Warden Service until the newly recruited officers gradually replace them by promotions.



Source*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

nomi007 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 179636



What's this?


----------



## nomi007

razahassan1997 said:


> What's this?


mobile vehicle delivering on he spot driving license to peoples

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khawaja07

*KP farmers to get fertiliser at half price*.





*
PESHAWAR: Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has announced to provide fertilizer on 50 per cent discount to the farmers on the condition that they would sell 50 per cent of their produce to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to help achieve food security in the province.*

“We are working on a crash plan to make the barren lands cultivable and use maximum of the area for agricultural purposes,” he said.
He was addressing a ceremony at the Tarnab Farm, Peshawar, after handing over 17 new bulldozers to the agriculture department and inaugurating a solar tube-well scheme on Monday, according to a handout.

Mr Khattak said that the engineering wing of the agriculture department was being strengthened to convert more barren land into fertile fields and orchards. He said that funds for purchase of more bulldozers would be increased next year.

Similarly, he said that solar irrigation tube-wells were being promoted to rid the farmers of loadshedding and ever-increasing power tariffs. He said that solar streetlights were being installed on the GT Road from Attock to Peshawar, Ring Road and all other highways to keep the main arteries brightened throughout the night.

The chief minister directed the agriculture department to introduce new seed, technology, fertilizers and pesticides and involve farmers in its activities to enhance agriculture production in the province.
The chief minister said that through the use of modern technology barren land in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, which was more than the cultivable land, could be turned into fertile land and orchards.

Mr Khattak said that as compared to demand of 2.5 million tonnes of wheat the province was producing only 1.2 million tonnes, adding that huge difference in supply and demand could create food shortages in the province in future.

The chief minister said that construction of Chashma Right Bank Canal in DI Khan was his government’s top priority to improve the irrigation system with a view to bring about agricultural revolution and achieve food security in the province.He said the provincial government was also concentrating on other sectors of agriculture as it had initiated a Rs500 million scheme to promote fish and dairy farming and livestock breeding.

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Peshawar's Best Restaurants:

The security issues that harass the city of Peshawar have impeded the development of city's dining scene, in contrast to what’s happening Pakistan’s capital, Islamabad. Fancy restaurants offering a particularly memorable experience are in short supply, although not entirely absent. However, Peshawar does not lack the flavourful, traditional food that makes Pakistani cooking so enticing. Find out the ten best restaurants to enjoy the taste of Pakistan in Peshawar.

Celesté
There are not many restaurants around the world that can juggle seven different but equally tantalising international cuisines under the same roof, but Celesté does just that. Unsurprisingly, the magnificent seven include some of the world's most popular and appreciated styles, plus a few exquisite local types: Italian, Mongolian, Thai, Mughlai, Lebanese, Japanese and Mexican are the options that Celesté's customers can craft their meal from. Besides the excellent and ever so diverse food, Celesté stands out in Peshawar as one of the restaurants in town most suited for a family dinner, due to its comfortable, welcoming atmosphere. The restaurant boasts simple but sophisticated decor, and the possibility to enjoy a lovely meal in the outdoor dining area.
Celesté, Old Jamrud Rd, Peshawar, Pakistan, +92 91 584 343 45
Habibi

Barbecued meats are a big part of Pakistani cooking, and Habibi is one of the most popular choices in Peshawar for an over-the-top, finger-licking barbecue bash - and at good prices! The Habibi Special Bar-B-Q Platter, the house's flagship offering, brings to the table kabli pulao (rice pilaf with lamb, cabbage, cauliflower and various nuts), malai tikka (skewered chicken prepared with yogurt, cheese, cardamom and cumin) and, of course, the roasted meats: chicken and beef kebab, chicken thighs and mutton ribs. The rest of the menu is packed with many inviting dishes, from the special selection of fish-based bites to the 'Mughlai Delights' - and don't overlook their delicious curries.
Habibi Restaurant & Bar BQ, Jamrud Rd W, Peshawar, Pakistan, +92 051 4448555
Shiraz

Pakistani cooking is a complex and elaborate range of scrumptious dishes, spices and flavours with a secular tradition and mixed influences from the Middle East, the Far East and the neighbouring India. Explore all the exotic nuances of such a rich culinary culture at restaurant Shiraz, a veritable centerpiece in Peshawar's dining scene. Shiraz is a failsafe choice to enjoy the highlights of Pakistan's and Afghanistan's gastronomy, prepared according to the traditional, delicious recipes that have been in the local families for years. Among the many tempting courses on offer, be sure to try the barbecued chicken, the national dish of Pakistan.
Shiraz Restaurant, Tahkal, Peshawar, Pakistan.
Café Crunch

Café Crunch is the dining miracle of food entrepreneur Sadia Bilour, a mother of two who, a few years ago, decided to open a cafe in Peshawar's University Town. Originally, Café Crunch was one outlet in a chain of cafes called Masoom's Café. But Bilour's efforts and skills transformed the spot in such a homely and popular food destination among Peshawarites that she was eventually able to claim her own special place in the city. Café Crunch is particularly recommended to those with a sweet tooth: mouth-watering cakes, pastries, cookies and all sorts of other sweets come out fresh off the oven everyday, giving a guilty pleasure to the many who will not resist the temptation.
Cafe Crunch, University Town, Peshawar, Pakistan, +92 91 5701061



Courtesy of Layalina
Layalina

Restaurant Layalina opened in the premises of Peshawar's prime Shelton Hotel just last June. Swarms of locals have already visited it, made curious by the high expectations that were set for the opening of this new restaurant; and they were not disappointed. The kitchen produces delectable dishes inspired by traditional Peshawari food, with influences from other Asian countries and a selection of Italy's irresistible pizzas and pastas - but what is most striking about Shelton's Layalina is its delightful ambience. The captivating venue flaunts wooden floors and beautiful pieces of decor that create an elegant yet intimate atmosphere. Ask to be seated in one of the 12 dining rooms, or try the charming outdoor area for a relaxing night out in Peshawar.
Layalina, Shelton Greens Hotel, Saddar (Cantt) Bazar, Saddar Rd, Peshawar, Pakistan, +92 91 527 0183



Darvesh

Darvesh is an unpretentious, laid-back little spot in Peshawar serving authentic, traditional Pakistani staple. The rich menu includes a varied gamut of rices, soups, salads and the unmissable Pakistani meats, both barbecued and not, with a special selection of exquisite dishes prepared with the mutton meat that is so common in Pakistan. But Darvesh takes particular pride in its nans, the flatbreads baked in the tandoor, a cylindrical clay oven typical of Southern Asia. The cheese, garlic, mint, spicy, beef or chicken nans are only a few of the tantalising flatbreads that customers can enjoy at Darvesh. Stop here for an easy, fun meal in a relaxed atmosphere, or use Darvesh's takeaway service to enjoy their delicious food while strolling around the city.
Darvesh, 32-A/2 Old Jamrud Rd, Peshawar, Pakistan, +92 91 5703017
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BetterPakistan

ghazi52 said:


> *
> 
> Peshawar's Best Restaurants:
> 
> The security issues that harass the city of Peshawar have impeded the development of city's dining scene, in contrast to what’s happening Pakistan’s capital, Islamabad. Fancy restaurants offering a particularly memorable experience are in short supply, although not entirely absent. However, Peshawar does not lack the flavourful, traditional food that makes Pakistani cooking so enticing. Find out the ten best restaurants to enjoy the taste of Pakistan in Peshawar.
> 
> Celesté
> There are not many restaurants around the world that can juggle seven different but equally tantalising international cuisines under the same roof, but Celesté does just that. Unsurprisingly, the magnificent seven include some of the world's most popular and appreciated styles, plus a few exquisite local types: Italian, Mongolian, Thai, Mughlai, Lebanese, Japanese and Mexican are the options that Celesté's customers can craft their meal from. Besides the excellent and ever so diverse food, Celesté stands out in Peshawar as one of the restaurants in town most suited for a family dinner, due to its comfortable, welcoming atmosphere. The restaurant boasts simple but sophisticated decor, and the possibility to enjoy a lovely meal in the outdoor dining area.
> Celesté, Old Jamrud Rd, Peshawar, Pakistan, +92 91 584 343 45
> Habibi
> 
> Barbecued meats are a big part of Pakistani cooking, and Habibi is one of the most popular choices in Peshawar for an over-the-top, finger-licking barbecue bash - and at good prices! The Habibi Special Bar-B-Q Platter, the house's flagship offering, brings to the table kabli pulao (rice pilaf with lamb, cabbage, cauliflower and various nuts), malai tikka (skewered chicken prepared with yogurt, cheese, cardamom and cumin) and, of course, the roasted meats: chicken and beef kebab, chicken thighs and mutton ribs. The rest of the menu is packed with many inviting dishes, from the special selection of fish-based bites to the 'Mughlai Delights' - and don't overlook their delicious curries.
> Habibi Restaurant & Bar BQ, Jamrud Rd W, Peshawar, Pakistan, +92 051 4448555
> Shiraz
> 
> Pakistani cooking is a complex and elaborate range of scrumptious dishes, spices and flavours with a secular tradition and mixed influences from the Middle East, the Far East and the neighbouring India. Explore all the exotic nuances of such a rich culinary culture at restaurant Shiraz, a veritable centerpiece in Peshawar's dining scene. Shiraz is a failsafe choice to enjoy the highlights of Pakistan's and Afghanistan's gastronomy, prepared according to the traditional, delicious recipes that have been in the local families for years. Among the many tempting courses on offer, be sure to try the barbecued chicken, the national dish of Pakistan.
> Shiraz Restaurant, Tahkal, Peshawar, Pakistan.
> Café Crunch
> 
> Café Crunch is the dining miracle of food entrepreneur Sadia Bilour, a mother of two who, a few years ago, decided to open a cafe in Peshawar's University Town. Originally, Café Crunch was one outlet in a chain of cafes called Masoom's Café. But Bilour's efforts and skills transformed the spot in such a homely and popular food destination among Peshawarites that she was eventually able to claim her own special place in the city. Café Crunch is particularly recommended to those with a sweet tooth: mouth-watering cakes, pastries, cookies and all sorts of other sweets come out fresh off the oven everyday, giving a guilty pleasure to the many who will not resist the temptation.
> Cafe Crunch, University Town, Peshawar, Pakistan, +92 91 5701061
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Layalina
> Layalina
> 
> Restaurant Layalina opened in the premises of Peshawar's prime Shelton Hotel just last June. Swarms of locals have already visited it, made curious by the high expectations that were set for the opening of this new restaurant; and they were not disappointed. The kitchen produces delectable dishes inspired by traditional Peshawari food, with influences from other Asian countries and a selection of Italy's irresistible pizzas and pastas - but what is most striking about Shelton's Layalina is its delightful ambience. The captivating venue flaunts wooden floors and beautiful pieces of decor that create an elegant yet intimate atmosphere. Ask to be seated in one of the 12 dining rooms, or try the charming outdoor area for a relaxing night out in Peshawar.
> Layalina, Shelton Greens Hotel, Saddar (Cantt) Bazar, Saddar Rd, Peshawar, Pakistan, +92 91 527 0183
> 
> 
> 
> Darvesh
> 
> Darvesh is an unpretentious, laid-back little spot in Peshawar serving authentic, traditional Pakistani staple. The rich menu includes a varied gamut of rices, soups, salads and the unmissable Pakistani meats, both barbecued and not, with a special selection of exquisite dishes prepared with the mutton meat that is so common in Pakistan. But Darvesh takes particular pride in its nans, the flatbreads baked in the tandoor, a cylindrical clay oven typical of Southern Asia. The cheese, garlic, mint, spicy, beef or chicken nans are only a few of the tantalising flatbreads that customers can enjoy at Darvesh. Stop here for an easy, fun meal in a relaxed atmosphere, or use Darvesh's takeaway service to enjoy their delicious food while strolling around the city.
> Darvesh, 32-A/2 Old Jamrud Rd, Peshawar, Pakistan, +92 91 5703017
> *




In sha ALLAH if Imran Khan remained in power in KPK which I am sure he will be than Peshawar will turn into Dubai.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

razahassan1997 said:


> In sha ALLAH if Imran Khan remained in power in KPK which I am sure he will be than Peshawar will turn into* Dubai*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

Muhammad Omar said:


>



Ignored!


----------



## Muhammad Omar

razahassan1997 said:


> Ignored!



That was indeed funny...


----------



## zeeshanvita

razahassan1997 said:


> In sha ALLAH if Imran Khan remained in power in KPK which I am sure he will be than Peshawar will turn into Dubai.


I advise you to come and Visit Dubai for few days...
you probably laugh on your own statement when your in Dubai..


----------



## BetterPakistan

Muhammad Omar said:


> That was indeed funny...



Yeah, it was a joke man but I believe it.



zeeshanvita said:


> I advise you to come and Visit Dubai for few days...
> you probably laugh on your own statement when your in Dubai..



No need for it. If you have sense then you will understand what I said because a senseless person can't understand it.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

razahassan1997 said:


> Yeah, it was a joke man but I believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> No need for it. If you have sense then you will understand what I said because a senseless person can't understand it.



We all Want Pakistan to Move Forward with Better Economy no Electric Failure No Terrorism and High Education... But *Political stability* will be key factor for that.. Who ever make cities like Dubai boost our economy we all are with them...


----------



## zeeshanvita

razahassan1997 said:


> Yeah, it was a joke man but I believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> No need for it. If you have sense then you will understand what I said because a senseless person can't understand it.


A person with even a little sense would not be saying such stupid stuff..such kind of behavior only comes when the 1 does not have any logic to support his statement..


----------



## BetterPakistan

Muhammad Omar said:


> We all Want Pakistan to Move Forward with Better Economy no Electric Failure No Terrorism and High Education... But *Political stability* will be key factor for that.. Who ever make cities like Dubai boost our economy we all are with them...



Same here 



zeeshanvita said:


> A person with even a little sense would not be saying such stupid stuff..such kind of behavior only comes when the 1 does not have any logic to support his statement..



The stuff wasn't stupid you didn't understand that. I didn't said that he will exactly make it like Dubai I mean that the things will change in Peshawar and it can turn into dubai after a few years there isn't any doubt on it if we go about 2 decades in the past what was dubai? Consider that before asking me any question btw if you don't like that post of myn don't read that move away simple


----------



## zeeshanvita

razahassan1997 said:


> Same here
> 
> 
> 
> The stuff wasn't stupid you didn't understand that. I didn't said that he will exactly make it like Dubai I mean that the things will change in Peshawar and it can turn into dubai after a few years there isn't any doubt on it if we go about 2 decades in the past what was dubai? Consider that before asking me any question btw if you don't like that post of myn don't read that move away simple


My friend my apologies if i offend you in any manner...but what dubai is today is because of strict law enforcement.... Ik cant do much about it because many steps still come under federation...however i dont disagree that if we move on right track we can make it dubai...we have potential local market and consumption..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalidr

zeeshanvita said:


> A person with even a little sense would not be saying such stupid stuff..such kind of behavior only comes when the 1 does not have any logic to support his statement..



whats wrong in providing an example or standard which one keeps in mind to achieve, nothing funny or stupid.. Grow up..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

zeeshanvita said:


> My friend my apologies if i offend you in any manner...but what dubai is today is because of strict law enforcement.... Ik cant do much about it because many steps still come under federation...however i dont disagree that if we move on right track we can make it dubai...we have potential local market and consumption..



No need to apologize. Yeah, you are right about federation but I didn't said it will turn into dubai tomorrow I said that it will soon IN sha ALLAH. If you look back two decade than you know what was dubai it was nothing. Entire Pakistan can be converted into Dubai if we use Pakistan resources in a good manner and realize the potential of Pakistan. UAE is based on oil while Pakistan has billions of barrels of oil, lots of gas, lots of gold, lots of copper, lots of coal, lots of precious minerals etc reserves and a very big youth which can convert Pakistan into Dubai in a decade or two if we get a great leader as our Prime Minister and I think that is Imran Khan because a very simple reason to support him is that he hasn't came into power yet and we have seen all other craps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

KP RTI commission termed role model


----------



## nomi007

*Building Naya Khyber Pakhtunkhwa*









It was impossible to imagine, let alone implement, the kind of policies that are in place in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa today” – Atif Khan
Atif Khan is the Minister with two important portfolios – Education and Energy – in the government of PTI in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. We met up with him to gauge for ourselves what is happening in that province which can be considered different in comparison to the rest. It is important, after 16 months, to be able to assess the governance of a party that had made the loudest promises of reforming the system.

Urbane, suave and young, Atif embodies the new breed of politicians who have been persuaded to come in to this field only because of the change that was promised by PTI. Atif disclosed that the work they are doing is taking longer to show, as opposed to the highly visible optics of constructing roads and bridges, because the priorities of the KPK government were different. The KPK government is focusing on the dual tasks of providing citizens with improved and tedium-free civic facilities on the one hand and making the government machinery totally accountable for all its actions, on the other. Its efforts to root out corruption have begun to be vouched for and a province that has long suffered because of being torn asunder by war and conflict, is proudly leading the policy changes in Pakistan. We spoke about several areas of the government’s performance since it took over.




KPK-Police

*Police Reforms: *There is a marked difference in KPK’s police force, compared to the past. This is due to zero political interference and involvement in the selection, recruitment and promotion of officers and personnel in the police. “Visit any police station in KPK and try bribing a police officer” Atif Khan challenged. The cumbersome process of registering an FIR has been simplified to an extent that it can be registered online too. There is also a complaint management system in place where any complaint can be sent through an SMS. A response to the grievance is compulsory and is monitored. The use of modern technology has definitely streamlined procedures and ought to be copied by other provinces too, in our opinion, where people still have to wait for months at a time just to register complaints and without the assurance of justice, even after that.




RTI

*RTI: *The PTI has introduced the Right to Information (RTI Act 2013) which entitles a common citizen to any or all information from public bodies. The RTI Act 2013 is so thorough that it is lauded as the third best application of the RTI globally. Through this Act, citizens can hold public officials accountable for their actions. If the sought information is not given within the stipulated time frame, the responsible government functionary risks having to pay a hefty fine. Atif Khan told us about a recent example of the use of RTI when a citizen invoked his right and wanted to know the annual budget allocated for the KPK Chief Minister’s house, which was shared with him.

*RTS: *The Right to Services Act 2014 has brought about huge conveniences for the people of the province too. Facilitation Centers are being set-up all over KPK to provide one-window solutions for any and all civil services. The transfer of property, which has always been the lengthiest and the most difficult thing to get done in this country, has been made unbelievably simple in KPK.

*Education: *“The lowest rate of out of school children in Pakistan is in KPK” Atif told us. The first thing they did after coming in to government is to turn the medium of instruction in government schools in to English, starting with one class at a time from the lowest level. This was done to stop the discrimination that is there in opportunities for students of private and public schools.




Education

The budget for education in KPK is the highest in the country. It is 28% of the total budget of the province. A recently implemented monitoring system that uses GPS technology to track and report activities of the field monitoring staff has solved the problem of the issue of teacher absenteeism to a great deal. The teachers are also being given training and hundreds of new schools are being established as well. The percentage of schools for girls is 7o%, proving the importance that PTI attaches to educating the girl child. The incentives for good performance for both the teachers and students are in the form of recognition and acknowledgement as well as monetary rewards.

*Energy: *Atif Khan said that while electricity tariffs have increased several-fold since 1992, the federal government refuses to revise the Net Hydel Profit earned by the province. The PTI government has registered a case against the federal government about this issue and, if it wins, it will get an adjustment to the tune of PKR 36 billion versus the current, incorrectly calculated figure of PKR 6 billion only. Atif Khan told us that the actual production of electricity by KPK is over 4000 MW, of which only 1600 MW is actually provided to the province from the national grid to meet its requirement of 2500 MW.




Energy

“The federal government is promoting coal-based power generation despite its higher cost as well as the disastrous impact for environment” stated Atif. He said that hydel power was cheaper, cleaner and easier to replicate due to the number of tributaries in the province. He revealed that over 356 hydel power plants were being planned for KPK, specifically for communities that are not connected to the national grid along with 6000 stand-alone solar units for renewable energy. “The rate of return on hydel power projects, ironically, has been capped at 21% by the federal government” says Atif.

The task of reviving Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is comparable to a phoenix rising from the ashes, given its recent, harsh circumstances. Its people are brave and upright and voted en bloc for change which, slowly but surely, is beginning to impact their lives. There is still a long way to go but, at least, the initiatives are in place. Not just in the areas mentioned but also in Health, Environment and Tourism. KPK leads the change in Pakistan and proves that sincerity of effort is the key for the cry of ‘_Tabdeeli’_.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jazzbot

*Malakand forensic lab established by Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, UNDP*


PESHAWAR – Malakand Division will soon have a forensic science laboratory (FSL), thanks to the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) government and the UNDP. The FSL is scheduled to open in July 2015 and provide investigative services to the division's seven districts.

The UNDP plans to pay for 75% of the facility's construction, which is estimated to cost US $4.5m (Rs. 451 m), as well as the staff's salaries for the first year. The KP government is expected to pay the remaining cost of construction and salaries after the first year.

The half-acre facility, which began in December 2012, is about 75% complete. It will include two bomb-proof buildings and house 18 forensic scientists and 45 support staff, authorities say.

A KP deputy director will head the regional FSL, which will operate under the FSL Peshawar. The labs will work in co-ordination, officials told Central Asia Online

*State of the art facility and training *

The project is a component of the UNDP's efforts to strengthen the rule of law in Pakistan, including "violence-wracked Malakand," the UNDP's Mustafa Khan told Central Asia Online. "We have already imparted training to 40 police officers at the Forensic Science Agency in Punjab, who will act as master trainers in the future."

"Equipment and machines have been purchased, and some technical job vacancies have been advertised in the press," Khan said.

The FSL will have machines to analyse and examine chemicals, narcotics, questionable documents, individuals’ ages based on tissue samples, evidence of sexual assault, forensic photographs and gunshot wounds, he said.

By examining 50,000 specimens a year from Malakand, it will reduce the burden on the lab in Peshawar and eliminate the expense of shipping all those samples to the KP capital, police officer Anwar Khan in Mingora said.

Malakand received top priority in the race for new labs, but KP officials plan more of them because FSL Peshawar is over-burdened, they say.

"We are conducting a feasibility study to establish another FSL in Peshawar to reduce workload on Peshawar FSL, which presently has [a backlog of] 100,000 specimens," UNDP Country Director Marc-André Franche said, adding that Another FSL is planned for Hazara Division.

Forensic science leads to badly needed proof against suspects, said Prof. Hakim Khan Afridi, chairman of the Department of Toxicology and Forensic Science at the Khyber Medical College.

Crime surges and criminals gain confidence if courts lacking evidence are forced to acquit them, he said. But incontrovertible forensic evidence traps them into facing punishment, he added.

Dr. Muhammad Rafiq, one of the work's participants, is upbeat about the outcome.

"We desperately needed training because we receive at least 10 medico-legal cases every week where we need to make reports for courts," he said. "We send samples to Peshawar, which takes time."

Having a local lab wold represent a great leap forward in jailing criminals, he said.

*Speedy justice in KP *

The UNDP is carrying out other efforts to improve the rule of law in the tribal areas, such as training judges and lawyers.

"We have trained 25 female lawyers," Franche said.

The UNDP and the Peshawar High Court are reviewing laws as a long-term project while short- and medium-term programmes such as mobile courts and dispute resolution councils are also taking shape, he said.

"The people have suffered a great deal at the hands of Taliban militants who have implemented their idea of Islam,” Peshawar lawyer Shah Nawaz Khan told Central Asia Online. "The Taliban publicly 'executed' their opponents and flogged women and men in the name of their so-called Sharia Law."

"We won't make any progress in other sectors, including education and health, unless we have a better system for the rule of law," he said. 


Malakand forensic lab established by Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, UNDP - Central Asia Online

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Jazzbot said:


> *Malakand forensic lab established by Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, UNDP*
> 
> 
> PESHAWAR – Malakand Division will soon have a forensic science laboratory (FSL), thanks to the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) government and the UNDP. The FSL is scheduled to open in July 2015 and provide investigative services to the division's seven districts.
> 
> The UNDP plans to pay for 75% of the facility's construction, which is estimated to cost US $4.5m (Rs. 451 m), as well as the staff's salaries for the first year. The KP government is expected to pay the remaining cost of construction and salaries after the first year.
> 
> The half-acre facility, which began in December 2012, is about 75% complete. It will include two bomb-proof buildings and house 18 forensic scientists and 45 support staff, authorities say.
> 
> A KP deputy director will head the regional FSL, which will operate under the FSL Peshawar. The labs will work in co-ordination, officials told Central Asia Online
> 
> *State of the art facility and training *
> 
> The project is a component of the UNDP's efforts to strengthen the rule of law in Pakistan, including "violence-wracked Malakand," the UNDP's Mustafa Khan told Central Asia Online. "We have already imparted training to 40 police officers at the Forensic Science Agency in Punjab, who will act as master trainers in the future."
> 
> "Equipment and machines have been purchased, and some technical job vacancies have been advertised in the press," Khan said.
> 
> The FSL will have machines to analyse and examine chemicals, narcotics, questionable documents, individuals’ ages based on tissue samples, evidence of sexual assault, forensic photographs and gunshot wounds, he said.
> 
> By examining 50,000 specimens a year from Malakand, it will reduce the burden on the lab in Peshawar and eliminate the expense of shipping all those samples to the KP capital, police officer Anwar Khan in Mingora said.
> 
> Malakand received top priority in the race for new labs, but KP officials plan more of them because FSL Peshawar is over-burdened, they say.
> 
> "We are conducting a feasibility study to establish another FSL in Peshawar to reduce workload on Peshawar FSL, which presently has [a backlog of] 100,000 specimens," UNDP Country Director Marc-André Franche said, adding that Another FSL is planned for Hazara Division.
> 
> Forensic science leads to badly needed proof against suspects, said Prof. Hakim Khan Afridi, chairman of the Department of Toxicology and Forensic Science at the Khyber Medical College.
> 
> Crime surges and criminals gain confidence if courts lacking evidence are forced to acquit them, he said. But incontrovertible forensic evidence traps them into facing punishment, he added.
> 
> Dr. Muhammad Rafiq, one of the work's participants, is upbeat about the outcome.
> 
> "We desperately needed training because we receive at least 10 medico-legal cases every week where we need to make reports for courts," he said. "We send samples to Peshawar, which takes time."
> 
> Having a local lab wold represent a great leap forward in jailing criminals, he said.
> 
> *Speedy justice in KP *
> 
> The UNDP is carrying out other efforts to improve the rule of law in the tribal areas, such as training judges and lawyers.
> 
> "We have trained 25 female lawyers," Franche said.
> 
> The UNDP and the Peshawar High Court are reviewing laws as a long-term project while short- and medium-term programmes such as mobile courts and dispute resolution councils are also taking shape, he said.
> 
> "The people have suffered a great deal at the hands of Taliban militants who have implemented their idea of Islam,” Peshawar lawyer Shah Nawaz Khan told Central Asia Online. "The Taliban publicly 'executed' their opponents and flogged women and men in the name of their so-called Sharia Law."
> 
> "We won't make any progress in other sectors, including education and health, unless we have a better system for the rule of law," he said.
> 
> 
> Malakand forensic lab established by Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, UNDP - Central Asia Online


this was what i was waiting for after investigation college and forensic vans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHARGER

http://74.205.74.128:88/DisplayDeta...0097&EN_ID=11201501040042&EMID=11201501040015


----------



## nomi007

guess it

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jazzbot

nomi007 said:


> guess it
> View attachment 181299




A little detail for non-KP residents would be highly appreciated.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=565704173564164




ایک ٹریفک پولیس والا کیسے لوگوں کے سمجھا رہا ہے دیکھئے ویڈیو میں. بہت خوب (کے -پی- کے) حکومت اور پولیس



Jazzbot said:


> A little detail for non-KP residents would be highly appreciated.


its mufti mehmood flyover
which was started in MMA govt
than in ANP govt
both enjoy kick backs and commission but did not complete it
now pti is completing it

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nasirahmad

nomi007 said:


> guess it
> View attachment 181299


salam atlast i see it is near completion. since 2009.



SBD-3 said:


>


transport karauoo ma kami b khawab ban gia.


----------



## ghazi52

..*Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital *
..updates




.
.*a few days old pics



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ijaz Ahmad Zarrar

Leader said:


> Thread be dedicated to all the positive developments in KPK for Naya Khyber Pakhtunkhuwa and suggestions on part of the pdf members to make the dream of Naya KPK come true.
> 
> and ofcourse short coming are also welcomed to be discussed, pushing the government in right direction and keeping them on right direction is the prime duty of its supporters who voted them to representatives posts in the assembly... vigilant supporters, effective government..
> 
> 
> therefore, lets start the thread with "Aeya ka nabudu, wa iyaka-nastaeen"
> 
> and after 5 years, end the thread with a feeling of duty fulfilled..


yup...


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ghazi52 said:


> ..*Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital *
> ..updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .*a few days old pics
> 
> 
> 
> *



Imran said: 3 arab rupay lag gai hain 1 arab or chahye in Advertisement.. so 3 arab ka structure??


----------



## BetterPakistan

Muhammad Omar said:


> Imran said: 3 arab rupay lag gai hain 1 arab or chahye in Advertisement.. so 3 arab ka structure??



Brother a hospital needs machinery, doctors, furniture, medicine and other expensive equipment also. Imran Khan told 3 billion for entire hospital I guess.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

razahassan1997 said:


> Brother a hospital needs machinery, doctors, furniture, medicine and other expensive equipment also. Imran Khan told 3 billion for entire hospital I guess.



he said 4 billion for entire hospital


----------



## AsifIjaz

IMHO 3 / 4 billion rupees will only allow the Hospital to start basic functions like OPD, Laboratory, Radio /chemotherapy with wards... along with the things mentioned above, the state of the art machines like PET scan machine can not be bought in this amount. 
it will be a gradual development, the hospital will need constant funding for next 5/6 years to bring it to the levels of the one in Lahore.


----------



## BetterPakistan

Muhammad Omar said:


> he said 4 billion for entire hospital



Brother 4 billion isn't a big thing for such big cancer hospital. Do you know that 1 year running expenses for Lahore Shaukat Khanum is 5.5 Billion. 2 Billion is the construction cost of Peshawar shaukat khanum while I don't know about the yearly expenses and other machinery equipment etc. Machinery equipment etc is also too expensive for such big hospital.

Source


----------



## Muhammad Omar

razahassan1997 said:


> Brother 4 billion isn't a big thing for such big cancer hospital. Do you know that 1 year running expenses for Lahore Shaukat Khanum is 5.5 Billion. 2 Billion is the construction cost of Peshawar shaukat khanum while I don't know about the yearly expenses and other machinery equipment etc. Machinery equipment etc is also too expensive for such big hospital.
> 
> Source



O u are taking me wrong i was just telling you 4 billion is the amount not 3 billion.. i know Hospitals build cheap and it's a cancer hospital


----------



## BetterPakistan

Muhammad Omar said:


> O u are taking me wrong i was just telling you 4 billion is the amount not 3 billion.. i know Hospitals build cheap and it's a cancer hospital



Hmmm.. So there's a shortage of 1 Billion ??? Maybe he is demanding 1 billion to for the initial months running expenses for the hospital. I wish that the hospital start working ASAP and it would be helpful for lots of people in KPK.


----------



## SBD-3

razahassan1997 said:


> Hmmm.. So there's a shortage of 1 Billion ??? Maybe he is demanding 1 billion to for the initial months running expenses for the hospital. I wish that the hospital start working ASAP and it would be helpful for lots of people in KPK.


Another fake news for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

SBD-3 said:


> Another fake news for you



Tu phir agaya? Do you have Self-Respect? I have told you to not quote me because I don't trust a liar. What's the source for this news umaat news?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

*PERCEPTION OF PTI PERFORMANCE IN KPK By Dr. M Ashraf Malik *


*PERCEPTION OF PTI PERFORMANCE IN KPK






By Dr. M Ashraf Malik, Bishkek, Kyrgyzstan.

I have been a Nawaz Sharif supporter and would have voted for his part y if I were in Pakistan during the May 2013 elections. Newspapers, through internet, are my daily source of information. My general perception of PTI was that they did not bring any real change. Some isolated news like justice on wheels never impressed me. Lately, I heard that about 70-80% of their 2013-14 development budget remained unused.

On an assignment, I had a chance to visit KPK for three weeks during August September this year and met a cross-section of people to get the first-hand information and opinion of the people—the main stakeholders.

I was amazed with what I learned but was surprised why it was not publicized. Thus, I consider it my duty to let the people know the findings of my recent visit.

PTI has focused in KPK on reforms in education, health, police, patwari culture, and improving processes of civil works contracting to root out corruption. These are the areas which affect a common person and , hence, their results are realized immediately by masses. In education, schooling up to grade 10 has been made free with provision of free books. The attendance of not only teachers but also other government officials is closely monitored through a central monitoring system, which has significantly improved school and office attendance. I learned, PTI has embarked upon a program of improving and upgrading government schools all over the province which would be completed in a couple of years. Encroachments, particularly along the roads, have been totally removed and roads condition improved. Roads are kept clean and green areas are being developed along them. As a result, I was told, traffic has greatly streamlined.

In hospitals, all systems including registration, attendance, cleanliness, and management have improved. All treatments in emergency wards are free. Insulin is also provided free of cost to allpatients. I had to visit Khyber Teaching Hospital twice, once for treatment of food poisoning and next time for getting polio vaccination and its certificate. Everybody I visit was on his/her seat, no doctor had any personal visitors, patients were attended promptly, and I got the feeling they were waiting for the patients. The glucose they injected me was provided free and during both visits, I spend less than 20 minutes in the hospital.

Some people, from their personal experience told that with respect to corruption, situation in police and patwari culture has significantly improved. Accountability is indiscriminate and harsh, which has acted as a deterrent for government employees. An FIR can be registered through an e-mail. Regarding unused development budget, some big provincial contractors confirmed that a major portion of the development budget remained unused as the KPK government was busy in streamlining procedures to eliminate corruption considered an integral part of the civil work contracts. The KPK government decided to delay the works rather than allowing a major part of the funds wasted in corruption. Now the procedures have been improved and made fool-proof and the development funds are expected to be fully utilized during the current financial year.

In the light of what I have observed, I believe, if PTI continues its current pattern and speed during the period till next elections, nobody can stop it from grabbing the federal government in the next elections.

From what I learned from KPK, I would request PML(N) to kindly revisit it priorities and give high priority to the issues affecting the grass-root level people. Improvements in education, health, police, and patwari culture require mostly implementation of institutional reforms. These reforms would affect large masses of the population using afraction of the budget compared to the requirements of the high-profile project like metro bus and Danish schools.


*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Donate Funds for Shaukat Khanum Cancer Hospital PESHAWAR.
Work in Progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghoul

nomi007 said:


> *Building Naya Khyber Pakhtunkhwa*



Lol, at the nakli Imran Khan. 

To the topic; the police and patwari reforms are very commendable. I hope they fully computerize land reforms. Property dealers, patwaris and government employees are the scum of the earth in Pakistan. They need to be kept in check.


----------



## GHOST RIDER

ghoul said:


> Lol, at the nakli Imran Khan.
> 
> To the topic; the police and patwari reforms are very commendable. I hope they fully computerize land reforms. Property dealers, patwaris and government employees are the scum of the earth in Pakistan. They need to be kept in check.



I think that guy is the education minister


----------



## ghazi52

*65 trout fish farms to be set up under 3 proposed projects *






PESHAWAR: Khyber Pakthunkhwa Fisheries Department has proposed three new mega projects at a cost of Rs. 1123.073 million for next Annual Development Programme (ADP) with a focus on reconstruction of flood-hit trout hatcheries in Kohistan and Allai Batagram districts and strengthening of seafood resources in the province.

The Department would also set up 65 trout fish farms and hatcheries with a production capacity of 78000 kilogram per year at an estimated cost of Rs, 100 million in Malakand and Hazara divisions with assistance of Government and private sectors on 50:50 share bases.

Sharifullah Khan, Director Fisheries Department KP told APP on Friday that three new gigantic projects costing Rs. 1123.073 million and five ongoing schemes costing Rs. 823.073 million have been proposed for ADP 2015-16.

Referring the new schemes, he said, trout hatcheries at Dubair Kohsitan and Allai Batagram districts, which were destroyed by the 2010 floods, would be reconstructed at an estimated cost of Rs. 120 million.

A major project to bolster fisheries resources in southern districts of KP would be launched at an estimated cost of Rs. 100 million, he said, adding hatchery at Tanda Dam would be expanded and modernized.

He said further improvement would be brought at Bannu hatchery besides establishment of carp training centre at DI Khan where training would be provided to people and staff associated with fish farming industry.

Sharifullah said strengthening of fisheries conservation and establishment of trout training Centre at Manshera was also in our priority list .

Referring to five ongoing schemes, he said, development of fisheries and aquaculture in KP, improvement of trout hatchery at Madyan Swat and carp hatchery at Sherabad Peshawar with facilities of training centres, establishment of carp fish hatchery at Swabi for effective management of fisheries resources in Terbella, Khanpur dams were proposed for upcoming fiscal year.

Let hope fish industry flourish.

Under public-private partnership, Sharif Khan said 65 trout fish farms/hatcheries would be established in Malakand and Hazara divisions with an estimated cost of Rs. 100 million with production capacity of 78000 kilogram per year, adding these farms would be setup in Torgar, Manshera, Kohistan, Batagram, Swat, Shangla, Upper Dir and Chitral districts keeping in view of its better climate for trout farming besides provision of free fish breed and training.

Trout hatcheries at Chitral, Upper Dir, Madayn Swat, Shangla and Kaghan are being rehabilitated/revamped to increase fish production besides establishment of fish bio-diversity centre in Swat.

Sharifullah Khan said 55 fish farms on 60 acres land have been established with assistance of private sector in Peshawar, Sawabi, Nowshera and Charsadda districts with 72000 kilogram production capacity per year besides provided free extensive training and breed/food to people associated with fish industry.

As many as 36 fish farms are being constructed in Dir Lower district besides establishment of two watcher huts to curb illegal hunting in rivers.

Trout hatcheries in DI Khan, Kohat and Mardan are being upgraded and extended under Development of Fisheries and Water Resources project costing of Rs. 110.433 million.

Trout hatcheries in Chitral, Upper Dir, Madyan Swat, Shangla and Kaghan Manshera are being rehabilitated with an estimated cost of Rs. 39.200 million for conservation and protection of precious trout fish. Likewise, trout hatcheries in Madyan Swat and Sherabad Peshawar besides training centres are being rehabilitate with an estimated cost of Rs. 80million.


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## NaMaloom

zeeshanvita said:


> My friend my apologies if i offend you in any manner...but what dubai is today is because of strict law enforcement.... Ik cant do much about it because many steps still come under federation...however i dont disagree that if we move on right track we can make it dubai...we have potential local market and consumption..



What Dubai is today is a city of glamorous glass towers built on the broken backs of millions of Pakistanis, Indians, Bangladeshis, Filipinos so that the oil-rich Sheikhs can enjoy their total control of everything, from media to the very last breath you take. Ask the Sheikh there if he's ever heard of something called a 'democracy' or if you were arrested by the 'shurta' for some reason, ask them if they know the meaning of 'due process' which means giving you a fair trial and not just tossing you in prison or some dark hole or deporting you back to Pakistan.

I really HOPE no part of Pakistan becomes like Dubai. A shiny place that hides a lot of ugliness underneath.


----------



## BetterPakistan

NaMaloom said:


> I really HOPE no part of Pakistan becomes like Dubai. A shiny place that hides a lot of ugliness underneath.



No every part of Pakistan should become like Dubai but only in infrastructure section


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=365751930271545

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=394665497379211

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nasirahmad

nomi007 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=365751930271545


hahhahhhahhahahh welcome to naya kpk.....


----------



## NaMaloom

Nice parody video, good for a few laughs but on a more serious note, it makes perfect sense for teachers in KPK to be advised to carry firearms for their own as well their pupils' protection. Nowhere in the world, the police can guarantee security of ALL the schools. It is simply as issue of lack of manpower. With this new measure, the teachers can put up resistance against any attacker long enough for the law enforcement agencies to reach the scene. This new rule is successfully backed by the case of an armed teacher in the United States, where the teacher was able to neutralize a student who had come to the school with a gun to kill his classmates whom he had a problem with. 

With that said, not just KPK, but the government's of all of Pakistan's provinces in addition to the federal government MUST improve the general security situation throughout our motherland so that this rule of allowing teachers to carry firearms can be withdrawn since it is not meant to be a permanent solution anyways.

As for the second video posted by nomi007, this is amazing stuff. These wheel jammers are not some technological marvels that the rest of Pakistan's police forces cannot get their hands on. Its a great start by the KPK police force to follow successful police forces around the world who use wheel jammers for any traffic violations. It saves resources by not having to tow the vehicle to an impound yard everytime someone is caught for parking or other traffic violations and it also solves the issue on the scene because the car owner will have to pay the fine no matter what to have the wheel jammer removed. 

Speedy justice, plain and simple.

By the way, I like the new high visibility jackets the KPK traffic police are wearing and also their new cars and other equipment. Very commendable indeed and something that the rest of Pakistani traffic police forces can learn from.


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## nasirahmad

read well done imran khan

we love u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*KP hailed for laws on minorities properties, institutions*

Welcoming the legislation regarding properties and institutions of minorities, the community leaders and others, demanded of the provincial government to implement enact the law in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
The demand was made during a consultative meeting on Religious Freedom and Mionorities Rights”, organized by South Asian Partnership (SAP) Pakistan at local hotel here on Tuesday. Raedish Singh Tonni belonging from Sigh Community, Augustine Jacob of Christian, Ayuba Khan, senior journalist SAP female representative Shahida Shah, Sanam Ara and others, participated as key-note speakers at the meeting.
The speakers informed the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly has recently passed a bill regarding properties and institutions. He said the step was highly commendable of by the incumbent provincial government, and demanding it should be implemented it letter and spirit.
During the meeting, the participants strongly deplored the publication of profane caricature by satirical French magazine ‘Charlie Hebdo’, urged the UN to play its due role for prevention of such printing of sacrilegious materials, which caused spreading of hurt religious sentiment and create hatred among the people belonging to different religion in the world.
Raedish Tonni and Augustine Jacob while speaking on the occasion said the legislation by provincial assembly would helpful to occupation of properties of minorities’ communities, by the land mafia and influential people. They stressed the need for immediate implementation of law.
The minorities leaders said the most of youth from non-Muslim communities were deprived from education facility due to poverty and less opportunities. They regretted the minorities’ representatives, elected on reserved seats, was not play their due role in raising the issue at provincial assemblies and parliament, because of the miseries of non-Muslim community multiplying in the country.
The participants blamed the political parties for not electing true representatives from minorities, and stressed the need for openly raising voice for right of non-Muslim community on legislative assemblies and both houses of the parliament.
The religious extremism, they said, was spoiling the image of Pakistan in rest of the world, adding that the issues could only be resolved by respecting each other religious and values.
They viewed all religious gave a message of peace, tranquility and brotherhood. The main reason behind growing issues and challenges, due to going faraway from own teachings of Holy book Qura’an and Hadith, the participants said. They added the peace can only be restored with collective efforts and responsibilities of all everyone in the country. They demanded the government to conduct population census, and giving representatives of minorities community belonging from Kalash valley of Chitral.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Danish saleem

nomi007 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=394665497379211



Brother,

That system already tested in karachi before 10 years, and failed because if police jam the car in No parking then car keep creating hurdle's in flow of traffic, so its better to remove the car from the No parking spot , that the flow of traffic not disturbed.

its failed concept.


----------



## Leader

nomi007 said:


>



wowo.... this is brilliant, not even lahore canal is cemented

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NaMaloom

Danish saleem said:


> Brother,
> 
> That system already tested in karachi before 10 years, and failed because if police jam the car in No parking then car keep creating hurdle's in flow of traffic, so its better to remove the car from the No parking spot , that the flow of traffic not disturbed.
> 
> its failed concept.




If that concept failed in Karachi, it is because of corrupt Karachi police and militants of political parties like MQM, PPP, ANP who create problems on the street if one of their worker's cars is locked. The concept is perfectly fine and works well all over the world. Unless you are telling me Pakistanis are from Mars and human concepts don't work on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

NaMaloom said:


> If that concept failed in Karachi, it is because of corrupt Karachi police and militants of political parties like MQM, PPP, ANP who create problems on the street if one of their worker's cars is locked. The concept is perfectly fine and works well all over the world. Unless you are telling me Pakistanis are from Mars and human concepts don't work on them.



For making this concept work in Karachi, Karachi police have to enhance themself and they haven't while KPK police have enhanced themself and it will be successful in KPK because there's lot of difference between KPK and Sindh because of the govt now. If Police isn't right themselves then how they will make people of Karachi to follow the rules?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*KP govt refers 423 cases for trial by military courts*

Authorities in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa on Friday referred a list of terror suspects to the federal government for trial by military courts.

The 45-page report contains 423 cases of terror suspects for trial by military courts, which also includes the name of Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) chief Mullah Fazlullah.

Peshawar has the highest number of cases — 116 — to be tried by military courts, whereas the remaining 307 cases are from other areas of the province.

Most of the terror suspects were charged for attacks on security forces, government buildings, state installations and killing of civilians.

Tehreek Nifaz-i-Shariah Mohammadi (TNSM) chief Sufi Mohammad and Maulvi Faqeer are among other high profile suspects on the list.

A few of the terror suspects are awaiting trial in jail, while many of them are absconders in Afghanistan.


hit the link for details of terrorists...

KP govt refers 423 cases for trial by military courts - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## karakoram

KPK police is improving very fast thumbs up to IG kp

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pkuser2k12

Leader said:


> *KP govt refers 423 cases for trial by military courts*
> 
> Authorities in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa on Friday referred a list of terror suspects to the federal government for trial by military courts.
> 
> The 45-page report contains 423 cases of terror suspects for trial by military courts, which also includes the name of Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) chief Mullah Fazlullah.
> 
> Peshawar has the highest number of cases — 116 — to be tried by military courts, whereas the remaining 307 cases are from other areas of the province.
> 
> Most of the terror suspects were charged for attacks on security forces, government buildings, state installations and killing of civilians.
> 
> Tehreek Nifaz-i-Shariah Mohammadi (TNSM) chief Sufi Mohammad and Maulvi Faqeer are among other high profile suspects on the list.
> 
> A few of the terror suspects are awaiting trial in jail, while many of them are absconders in Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> hit the link for details of terrorists...
> 
> KP govt refers 423 cases for trial by military courts - Pakistan - DAWN.COM




has another province did the same ?????????


----------



## khawaja07

*Patients in Emergency have been provide all facilities free of cost*..










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=331843800337494

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

pkuser2k12 said:


> has another province did the same ?????????



not that I know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rasengan

There has been a significant amount of social structural change in KPK province. However very disappointing to see a low level of FDI and no projects on the card.


----------



## BetterPakistan

Rasengan said:


> There has been a significant amount of social structural change in KPK province. However very disappointing to see a low level of FDI and no projects on the card.





Click the following

Chinese investor group to invest $1billion in two Mega Housing Schemes in KP | The Progress of PTI in KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rasengan

> Chinese investor group to invest $1billion in two Mega Housing Schemes in KP | The Progress of PTI in KPK.



There is no such company called Shanghai Company, so this piece of news is hogwash. However, if we do take this news with a pinch of salt, then where exactly are the pictures? Naya Pakistan was all talk because those employed in the investment cell department have no clue in talking to businesses and are arrogant in nature....this is from my own personal experience


----------



## BetterPakistan

Rasengan said:


> There is no such company called Shanghai Company, so this piece of news is hogwash. However, if we do take this news with a pinch of salt, then where exactly are the pictures? Naya Pakistan was all talk because those employed in the investment cell department have no clue in talking to businesses and are arrogant in nature....this is from my own personal experience



Oh. Have you been to KPK ever? Do you know anything regarding KPK? Shangai Company  I am laughing on what you said

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rasengan

> Oh. Have you been to KPK ever? Do you know anything regarding KPK? Shangai Company  I am laughing on what you said



Seriously the education system in Pakistan must be flawed, since your comprehension skills are slow. Please go and see a special school needs teacher. Now, if you bothered to read the article carefully, then it clearly states that Mr Ma Shi Jing CEO of Shanghai Company has an intent to invest. However, this notion is hogwash because no company exists in China with that particular name. Henceforth, you sound pathetic on the assumption in finding something amusing that is factually correct....stop smoking weed

For your information, I have traveled to KPK and I have even offered to help bring from China, however bureaucracy and a lack of respect changed that outcome very quickly. I have the last laugh, because the SOB in the investment cell wing have done a poor job in attracting investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

Rasengan said:


> Seriously the education system in Pakistan must be flawed, since your comprehension skills are slow. Please go and see a special school needs teacher. Now, if you bothered to read the article carefully, then it clearly states that Mr Ma Shi Jing CEO of Shanghai Company has an intent to invest. However, this notion is hogwash because no company exists in China with that particular name. Henceforth, you sound pathetic on the assumption in finding something amusing that is factually correct....stop smoking weed
> 
> For your information, I have traveled to KPK and I have even offered to help bring from China, however bureaucracy and a lack of respect changed that outcome very quickly. I have the last laugh, because the SOB in the investment cell wing have done a poor job in attracting investment.



By the way you should increase your knowledge by viewing this entire thread on what you are constantly putting your non-valuable opinions. Name those schools without teachers? Don't just put your opinions here, no one will believe that. PTI can't clean the mess of 65+ years in KPK in just 1.5 years. Everything requires time BTW KPK is hit by terrorism and no one wan't to invest in such place, I guess it's not in your knowledge.

If you compare PTI performance in KPK with the previous govt performance you will see the difference. If you can't even do that, a very simple way is to watch talk shows regarding KPK where KPK natives will tell you the change in KPK. Without just criticizing PTI just have a look at KPK and all the resouces that PTI govt have there, then decide whether the performance is good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

*Govt set to start performance audit of universities*
Mohammad Ashfaq Published about 14 hours ago
 7 Comments


Print




.—AFP/File
PESHAWAR: The Higher Education Department, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, is set to commence performance audit of eight public sector universities through an international audit firm, according to sources.

They said that the performance audit would be conducted in those universities which had collectively received around Rs10 billion in the previous few years from the provincial government as grant.

The provincial government has released grants from time to time to the universities, mostly to the newly established, including Abdul Wali Khan University Mardan, University of Swabi, Bacha Khan University Charsadda, University of Swat, University of Peshawar, Khushhal Khan Khattak University Karak, Hazara University Mansehra and Haripur University.

_Also read: VCs of KP varsities unhappy with HEC’s ‘biased attitude’_

They said that through performance audit the HED wanted to know whether the universities had academically improved or not after the utilisation of provincial government’s fund. The audit firm would also investigate utilisation of the fund.

The sources said that the education department had already sent a summary for the release of Rs10 million to be paid to the audit firm being hired by it. They said that the finance department had verbally agreed with HED to financially and technically support it in hiring audit firm for performance evaluation and audit of the provincial grant. They said that there would be no hindrance in the release of fund for the audit.

*HED has selected a foreign firm for the purpose*
The sources said that Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf chairman Imran Khan had recently expressed his concern over poor performance of the public sector universities during a presentation to him. They said that Mr Khan was not happy with the performance of the vice-chancellors.

“Imran Khan has asked the HED to accelerate the process of launching the audit in universities,” the sources said, adding that the audit report would be shared with Mr Khan.

The sources said that the firm would look into the improvement in human resource development, if any, research publications of the faculties and their efficiencies. It would also consider the number of students graduating per year from these universities, they said. It is for the first time that the provincial government is conducting the performance audit of the universities. “We want to know how the public money has been utilised by the vice-chancellors and its impact on the students,” the sources said.

They said that HED had selected Deloitte, one of the international audit firms, for conducting the audit. They said that following advertisement in newspapers about eight audit firms applied of which Deloitte was selected.

The sources said that in academic evaluation process the competency of the graduating students would also be judged to see whether the qualified graduates were employable or they had just achieved their degrees. They said that once evaluation of the universities was completed it would help the government to know about the output of the universities on which it had been spending billions of rupees.

An official said that with the devolution of the education to the provinces in the light of the 18th constitutional amendment, the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has increased awarding financial grants to the public sector universities.

_Published in Dawn January 31st, 2015_

Govt set to start performance audit of universities - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rasengan

> By the way you should increase your knowledge by viewing this entire thread on what you are constantly putting your non-valuable opinions. Name those schools without teachers? Don't just put your opinions here, no one will believe that. PTI can't clean the mess of 65+ years in KPK in just 1.5 years. Everything requires time BTW KPK is hit by terrorism and no one wan't to invest in such place, I guess it's not in your knowledge.



You have precisely articulated in your previous message that somebodies opinion becomes non-valuable, if they criticize the KPK government and its leadership. This demonstrates to me that your a mindless drone, who can't think outside the box and you have no authority to dictate what exactly I can write on this forum you little twerp. Please take your idolism of PTI elsewhere. 

Furthermore, the whole idea of this forum is for individuals to engage in dialogue and give there opinions on issues. Yes everything does require time, however when you have a determined leadership who is hungry for success, then excuses such as time does not feature in there calendar. For example China was plagued with decades of sanctions and the cultural revolution and the great leap forward killed 50 million people. However when Deng Xiaoping came to power, he changed the whole system and China in his first year in power. So don't preach to me about how PTI is fighting 65 +years of corruption. Yes KPK has been hit with terrorism, however I know so many individuals who were willing to work with the KPK government in bringing investment in certain sectors. However they received the typical Pakistani bureaucracy which has been handed down to us by the British.


----------



## BetterPakistan

Rasengan said:


> You have precisely articulated in your previous message that somebodies opinion becomes non-valuable, if they criticize the KPK government and its leadership. This demonstrates to me that your a mindless drone, who can't think outside the box and you have no authority to dictate what exactly I can write on this forum you little twerp. Please take your idolism of PTI elsewhere.
> 
> Furthermore, the whole idea of this forum is for individuals to engage in dialogue and give there opinions on issues. Yes everything does require time, however when you have a determined leadership who is hungry for success, then excuses such as time does not feature in there calendar. For example China was plagued with decades of sanctions and the cultural revolution and the great leap forward killed 50 million people. However when Deng Xiaoping came to power, he changed the whole system and China in his first year in power. So don't preach to me about how PTI is fighting 65 +years of corruption. Yes KPK has been hit with terrorism, however I know so many individuals who were willing to work with the KPK government in bringing investment in certain sectors. However they received the typical Pakistani bureaucracy which has been handed down to us by the British.




First of all you should quote me in appropriate way so that I could receive a notification. I said your opinion as non-valuable because you didn't provided any source because if you want to blame anyone then get a credible source so that atleast someone listen to what you said. Got it you little moron. If you want to attack personally I can also do the same.

 I think you didn't understand yet that KPK is performing well according to the resources they have. For bringing investment KPK should be free from terrorism and KPK police can't do it but you won't understand that because you don't know anything you're just an anti-IK. For bringing investment there should be brilliant policies what federal govt presents. Just ahve a look at banking interest rate 20% . Is there electricity present in Pakistan what is a basic need for industry? Is there gas, even there was a petrol shortage a few days before. There is even loadshedding of more than 10 hours at once  and you want someone to invest in Pakistan.

As far as China is concerned China didn't changed in 1 year. If you positively look at KPK performance then it is much better then the previous govt but you won't believe that because you are an anti-IK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

> First of all you should quote me in appropriate way so that I could receive a notification. I said your opinion as non-valuable because you didn't provided any source because if you want to blame anyone then get a credible source so that atleast someone listen to what you said. Got it you little moron. If you want to attack personally I can also do the same.



Chai wala, even if you were reincarnated 10 times, your brain cells would not have the intellectual capacity to actually counter argument my points. The link in which you provided from your arthritis hands can be considered bias because the source is not neutral. However, it was mentioned previously that the news of the investment was simply hogwash because no such company exists in China with that designation. Henceforth, I made you look pathetic in your attempt to increase your propaganda of PTI in this forum. I don't give a flying hoot about the other political parties of Pakistan, because in my opinion they suck as well. The rest of your post was full of rehearse PTI propaganda material, which simple bored me to death. Actually China after the 1978 policy, had a profound effect on its economy and social structural within its first year. Obviously you would not understand such a concept, because you were too interested in your bacha baazi school curriculum.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Medical School in NAYA Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## BetterPakistan

Rasengan said:


> Chai wala, even if you were reincarnated 10 times, your brain cells would not have the intellectual capacity to actually counter argument my points. The link in which you provided from your arthritis hands can be considered bias because the source is not neutral. However, it was mentioned previously that the news of the investment was simply hogwash because no such company exists in China with that designation. Henceforth, I made you look pathetic in your attempt to increase your propaganda of PTI in this forum. I don't give a flying hoot about the other political parties of Pakistan, because in my opinion they suck as well. The rest of your post was full of rehearse PTI propaganda material, which simple bored me to death. Actually China after the 1978 policy, had a profound effect on its economy and social structural within its first year. Obviously you would not understand such a concept, because you were too interested in your bacha baazi school curriculum.



You didn't even provided any source. You just mentioned your foolish opinions. When did you provided any source? Now you are changing the topic again. Give me the answers for all the questions I mentioned in the previous post? Now you don't have any answer for that and you started doing personal attacks. You can't mess with me until you have a strong logic which you don't have. What investment arrived in other provinces? Even in federal?  I studied in a very great school that's why I can talk perfect. If you have such problem then give billions of dollars to KPK govt so that they can enhance their schooling system. Yet they didn't received their 1.5$ Billion from federal as royalties. Now you changed your point towards China. Below you can see what you wrote first

*"However when Deng Xiaoping came to power, he changed the whole system and China in his first year in power"
*
and what are you saying now? It clearly proves that you don't know anything, don't even have a trustable source and you are double standard.

You are a one without any source, don't even know anything and is a pathetic moron. Go ahead moron come up with something logical and quote me appropriately so I can reply to any of your foolish comment.

_You wanted a source from me, you can look at this entire thread it contains hundreds but you didn't have any source to prove your statements._


----------



## Leader

*KP: tax collection performance*

In fiscal year 2013-14, the coalition government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) comprising Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) and Jamaat-e-Islami (JI) showed total tax receipts of Rs 12.638 billion against the revised target of Rs 10.287 billion-the only province that exceeded the revised target. However, the main reliance remained on transfers from the Federal Government of Rs 235 billion confirming lack of real efforts on the part of KP government to harness its real tax potential-tax receipts were just 21.17% of provincial revenue receipts and 5.37% of total revenue receipts. Revised estimate of the overall tax receipts was Rs 10.28 billion, against the projected amount of Rs 16.9 billion, short by Rs 6.4 billion.

For the current fiscal year (2014-15) the KP government has set an ambitious target of raising its tax receipts by 89%. The government, while setting the tax target of Rs 19.4 billion in the budget, explained neither the strategy nor the methodology for its achievement. During the first six months of the current fiscal year, the government has been lagging behind in all areas of fiscal governance as is the case with all other provinces and the federal government.

The KP government, while presenting budgets for fiscal years 2013-14 and 2014-15, engaged more in rhetoric than pragmatism. Though the government tried its best to elaborate its budgetary approach comprehensively and sincerely, but failed to correlate it with a workable strategy or plan to fulfil people's needs. There exists three detailed documents-White Paper, Budget Strategy Paper and Putting People First (Citizens' Budget)-at the official website of KP government (Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Finance Department - Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Finance Department However, mere documentation does not mean or ensure that whatever aspired would actually be achieved or the aims and objectives have been rationally determined. Professional input is missing in these documents and reflects more of a bureaucratic exercise behind closed doors rather than preparing a workable document with the active participation of stakeholders.

This write-up will show that like all other provinces and capital territory managed by the Federal Government, the KP government paid little attention to collect agricultural income tax from the absentee landlords and property tax from the owners of palatial houses. This is the weakest area of fiscal governance of federation and federating units in Pakistan alike. Another issue is that of lack of transparency in preparing budgets both at national and provincial levels as revenue targets are inflated while expenditure estimates are understated. "The practice may generate political capital in the short run for the political party in power, but it renders the financial management ineffective. The increase in revenue expenditure, in an artificially bloated budget, amplifies risks of bigger cuts in the development budget"-Bloated, opaque provincial budgets by Afshan Subohi, Dawn, June 23, 2014.

On the one hand, the KP government has shown intention to increase non-tax revenues by 41%, from Rs 6.6 to Rs 9.3 billion and on the other, no structural reforms have yet been undertaken to improve efficiency of various departments. For example, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Revenue Authority (KPRA), established in 2013, is still not fully operative and has failed to frame rules since its inception. On its website (KPRA - Taxpayer Facilitation Portal for the last two years message reads: "This page is currently under construction: please visit again soon"! The same is true for traditional Excise and Taxation Department (Excise & Taxation Department, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan that lacks automation and transparency, exposing claims made by KP government of achieving wonders.

It is an undeniable fact that KPRA and Excise & Taxation Department are working at sub-optimal level. Like other government departments, these have failed to deliver. Their service quality is poor and the sufferers are the ordinary citizens. The need of merging them both for better collection and avoiding duplicate expenses has also yet not been realised by the government. Consequently, the KP government is heavily dependent on funds from the Federal Government and there is no will to tax the rich and mighty in the province as well as to collect the existing taxes diligently and plug loopholes and leakages.

*The main reliance of KP government is on indirect taxes as is the case with the Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) and other provinces. The main sources of tax revenue in KP are: *

1. Sales Tax on Services

2. Agricultural Income Tax

3. Urban Immovable Property Tax

4. Motor Vehicle Registration Tax

5. Motor Vehicle Dealers Tax

6. Professional Tax

7. Hotel Tax

8. Provincial Excise Duty

9. Tobacco Development Cess

The above list shows that except for agricultural income tax, which is also not collected as per Constitution and is being charged on per acreage basis rather than on net income, all taxes are indirect and are mostly regressive in nature as they take away larger portion of lower income groups. Total collection under the head agricultural income for the fiscal year 2013-14 was just Rs 24 million.

After 18th Constitutional Amendment, the right to levy progressive taxes like wealth tax on immovable property, inheritance and gift tax is with the provinces but the present KP government, in its two budgets, has not yet imposed any levy for taxing the rich for the benefit of the poor-though both the coalition parties keep on making tall claims of turning Pakistan into a true Islamic welfare State. Had it been done, sufficient funds could have been generated to rapidly develop the province and provide the people with all universal entitlements including free education guaranteed under Article 25A of the Constitution, for which even a State lottery can be launched by the provincial government after 18th Constitutional Amendment. What is more disturbing is the fact that no progressive tax like wealth tax and capital gain tax on immovable property was levied on the rich people residing in KP. This could have yielded substantial revenues. The story of revenue collection is pathetic and fiscal management of KP is no different from the other governments as the Tables below reveal.

Development expenditure in 2013-14 in KP was Rs 2 billion less than the projected amount of Rs 83 billion and there are still many issues of quality spending and wastage. In the current fiscal year as compared to last year, development spending is higher by 23%, though capacity issues are still unresolved and leakages have not been plugged. People are not getting the true benefit of such spending and even fulfilment of fundamental right of free and compulsory education under Article 25A is a distant dream, though the head of PTI keeps on saying that uniform education for all is fundamental to resolving the many ills faced by Pakistan.

KP government, like all other provinces and the federal government, has failed to provide free education guaranteed under Article 25A of the Constitution. The governments-both federal and provincial-are not only suffering on account of suboptimal taxation but also inadequate allocation and poor social spendings (schools, health, emergency services). This makes the State dependent on NGOs-both beneficent and otherwise-to fill the gap, thereby solidifying their integration.

_(The writers, partners in law firm, Huzaima & Ikram, are Adjunct Faculty at Lahore University of Management Sciences)_





====================================================================================================

TABLE I: GENERAL ABSTRACT OF REVENUES AND EXPENDITURE 2014-2015

====================================================================================================

(Rs In Million)

====================================================================================================

REVENUES Budget EXPENDITURE Budget

Estimates Estimates

2014-15 2014-15

====================================================================================================

A-General Revenue Receipts A-Current Revenue Expenditure

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Federal Tax Assignment 227,121.193 General Public Service 73,280.963

1% of Divisible Pool for War on Terror 27,290.233 Civil Defence 62.280

Straight Transfers 29,263.451 Public Order and Safety Affairs 35,428.108

GST on Services (Provincial) 12,000.000 Economic Affairs 19,340.205

Provincial Own Receipts (Tax & Non Tax) 13,930.777 Environnemental Protection 37.048

Net Profit from Hydel Power Generation 12,000.000 Housing and Community Amenities 4,770.370

Likely Availability of NHP Arrears 32,272.346 Health (Excluding Health Education) 20,985.728

Hydel Power Own Generation 2,850.000 Recreation, Culture and Religion 818.078

Population Welfare Programme 477.000 Education Affairs and Services 87,632.332

(Including Health Education etc)

Social Protection 7,644.888

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Total-A 357,205.000 Total-A 250,000.000

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B-General Capital Receipts B-Current Capital Expenditure

Recoveries of Loans & Advances 250.000 Repayment of Loans 14,710.000

Loans and Advances 290.000

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Total-B 250.000 Total-B 15,000.000

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C-Development Receipts C-Development Expenditure

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Operational Shortfall 12,000.000 ADP (Provincial) 98,378.000

ADP (Districts) 1,672.000

Foreign Projects Assistance 35,350.000 Foreign Projects Assistance 39,755.000

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Total-C 47,350.000 Total-C 139,805.000

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Total Revenues (Account-I) 404,805.000 Total Expenditure (Account-I) 404,805.000

Receipts and Recoveries (Account-II) 101,513.719 Capital Expenditure

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(Account-II) 101,513.719

====================================================================================================

Source: Annual Budget Statement 2014-15 by Finance Department, KP Government





=================================================================================

TABLE II: KP BUDGET 2014-15 AT A GLANCE

=================================================================================

(Rs In Million)

=================================================================================

Description Budget Revised Budget

Estimates Estimates Estimates

2013-14 2013-14 2014-15

=================================================================================

A - GENERAL REVENUE BUDGET

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

General Revenue Receipts 297,986.109 294,721.386 357,205.000

Revenue Expenditure 211,000.000 222,000.000 250,000.000

Net Revenue Account (Deficit/Surplus) 86,986.109 72,721.386 107,205.000

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B - CURRENT CAPITAL BUDGET

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

General Capital Receipts 250.000 736.552 250.000

Current Capital Expenditure 15,000.000 15,000.000 15,000.000

Net Capital Account (Deficit/Surplus) (14,750.000) (14,263.448) (14,750.000)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C-Surplus for Development (A+B) 72,236.109 58,457.938 92,455.000

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

D - ADP FINANCING ITEMS

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PSDP - 2,213.577 -

Operational Shortfall 10,763.891 14,704.002 12,000.000

Foreign Project Assistance 35,000.000 21,060.123 35,350.000

Foreign Grants (PDMA+Others) - 8,411.976 -

Total ADP Financing Items 45,763.891 46,389.678 47,350.000

Resources for Development 118,000.000 104,847.616 139,805.000

Development Expenditure 118,000.000 104,847.616 139,805.000

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Total Resources (A+B+C+D) 344,000.000 341,847.616 404,805.000

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Total Expenditure (A+B+D) 344,000.000 341,847.616 404,805.000

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Net (Deficit/Surplus) (Account-I) - - -

General Capital Expenditure (Account-II) 98,000.000 45,821.320 101,513.719

Less Receipts and Recoveries (98,000.000) (45,821.320) (101,513.719)

Net (Deficit/Surplus) (Account-II) - - -

=================================================================================

Source: Annual Budget Statement 2014-15 by Finance Department, KP Government





====================================================================================

TABLE III: GENERAL REVENUE RECEIPTS

====================================================================================

Rs in Million

====================================================================================

Object Description Budget Revised Budget

Code Estimates Estimates Estimates

2013-14 2013-14 2014-15

====================================================================================

1 FEDERAL TRANSFERS 249,588.590 235,047.717 283,674.877

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B Tax Revenue 223,285.613 207,318.077 256,854.566

B01 Direct Taxes 86,673.102 80,168.829 106,389.193

B011 Taxes on Income 86,673.102 80,114.377 106,326.527

B018 Capital Value Tax on - 54.452 62.666

Immovable Property

B02 Indirect Taxes 136,612.511 127,149.248 150,465.373

B020-22 Customs 24,826.577 21,682.923 25,318.678

B023 Sales Tax 96,182.496 92,242.822 107,425.797

B024 Federal Excise 14,410.674 11,640.803 15,277.758

B025 Federal Excise on Natural Gas 1,192.764 1,582.700 2,443.140

C Non Tax Revenue 26,302.977 27,729.640 26,820.311

C03 Miscellaneous Receipts 26,302.977 27,729.640 26,820.311

C039 Development Surcharges 26,302.977 27,729.640 26,820.311

& Royalties

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2 PROVINCIAL RECEIPTS 48,397.519 59,673.669 73,530.123

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B Tax Revenue 10,287.588 12,637.810 19,452.809

B01 Direct Taxes 1,696.083 2,005.910 2,311.809

B011 Taxes on Income 22.000 24.000 79.000

B013 Property Tax 187.910 196.910 222.809

B014 Land Revenue 1,111.173 1,300.000 1,430.000

B016 Taxes on Professional 165.000 165.000 230.000

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Trades and Callings

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B017 Urban Capital Value Tax 210.000 320.000 350.000

B02 Indirect Taxes 8,591.505 10,631.900 17,141.000

B023 Sales Tax 6,000.000 8,000.000 12,000.000

B026 Provincial Excise 30.000 30.000 33.000

B027 Stamp Duty 600.000 670.000 740.000

B028 Motor Vehicles 1,072.000 1,075.000 1,206.000

B030 Other Indirect Taxes 889.505 856.900 3,162.000

====================================================================================

Source: Annual Budget Statement 2014-15 by Finance Department, KP Government





====================================================================================

TABLE IV: DETAILS OF GENERAL REVENUE RECEIPTS

====================================================================================

(RS. IN MILLION)

====================================================================================

Object Description Budget Revised Budget

Code Estimates Estimates Estimates

2013-14 2013-14 2014-15

====================================================================================

PROVINCIAL RECEIPTS 48,397.519 59,673.669 73,530.123

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B TAX RECEIPTS 10,287.588 12,637.810 19,452.809

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B01 DIRECT TAXES 1,696.083 2,005.910 2,311.809

B011 Tax on income 22.000 24.000 79.000

B01171-80 Tax from Agriculture 22.000 24.000 79.000

B01175 Tax on Agricultural Income in 22.000 24.000 79.000

the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

B013 Property Tax 187.910 196.910 222.809

B01301-10 Urban immovable property tax 107.910 107.910 122.809

B01301 Ordinary Collection 495.000 495.000 563.342

B01302 Share of net proceeds assigned (387.090) (387.090) (440.533)

to Districts/TMAs etc

B01311-20 Transfer of property tax 80.000 89.000 100.000

B01311 Fees for Registering Documents 79.641 88.601 99.551

B01312 Copying Registered Documents 0.241 0.268 0.301

B01320 Others 0.118 0.131 0.148

B014 Land Revenue 1,111.173 1,300.000 1,430.000

B01401-25 Land revenue 1,111.173 1,300.000 1,430.000

B01401 Ordinary Collection 0.506 0.592 0.651

B01403 Malkana 0.022 0.026 0.028

B01404 Sale of Government Estates 85.740 100.307 110.339

B01407 Rent of Agriculture Land

for single yea 1.060 1.240 1.364

B01408 Rent from Shops 0.483 0.565 0.622

B01413 Fee for consolidation of Holdings 0.006 0.007 0.008

B01417 Mutation fee 898.280 1,050.898 1,155.997

B01418 Copying & Inspection Fees 0.421 0.493 0.542

of Patwaries Record

B01421 Recoveries of overpayments 0.557 0.652 0.717

B01424 Local Rates on Lands interest 2.107 2.503 2.742

assessable to Land Revenue

B01425 Land revenue-Others 121.991 142.717 156.990

B016 Tax on Profession,

Trades and Callings 165.000 165.000 230.000

B01601 Ordinary Collection 165.000 165.000 230.000

B017 Capital Value Tax on

immoveable Property 210.000 320.000 350.000

B01701 Urban 210.000 320.000

====================================================================================



======================================================

TABLE V: OVERVIEW OF KP BUDGET (2012-13 & 2013-14)

======================================================

(Rs Billion)

======================================================

Items Fiscal Years

2012-13 RE 2013-14 BE

======================================================

A. Tax Revenue 192.3 234.3

Provincial Taxes 8.1 10.3

GST on Services 4.3 1.9

(transferred by Federal govt)

Share in Federal Taxes 179.9 222.1

B. Non-Tax Revenue 32.1 40.1

C. All Others 26.1 24.1

Total Revenues (A+B+C) 250.5 298.5

a) Current Expenditure 195.0 211.0

b) Development Expenditure 88.1 118.0

Total Exp (a+b) 283.1 329.0

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

Leader said:


> *KP: tax collection performance*
> 
> In fiscal year 2013-14, the coalition government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) comprising Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) and Jamaat-e-Islami (JI) showed total tax receipts of Rs 12.638 billion against the revised target of Rs 10.287 billion-the only province that exceeded the revised target. However, the main reliance remained on transfers from the Federal Government of Rs 235 billion confirming lack of real efforts on the part of KP government to harness its real tax potential-tax receipts were just 21.17% of provincial revenue receipts and 5.37% of total revenue receipts. Revised estimate of the overall tax receipts was Rs 10.28 billion, against the projected amount of Rs 16.9 billion, short by Rs 6.4 billion.
> 
> For the current fiscal year (2014-15) the KP government has set an ambitious target of raising its tax receipts by 89%. The government, while setting the tax target of Rs 19.4 billion in the budget, explained neither the strategy nor the methodology for its achievement. During the first six months of the current fiscal year, the government has been lagging behind in all areas of fiscal governance as is the case with all other provinces and the federal government.
> 
> The KP government, while presenting budgets for fiscal years 2013-14 and 2014-15, engaged more in rhetoric than pragmatism. Though the government tried its best to elaborate its budgetary approach comprehensively and sincerely, but failed to correlate it with a workable strategy or plan to fulfil people's needs. There exists three detailed documents-White Paper, Budget Strategy Paper and Putting People First (Citizens' Budget)-at the official website of KP government (Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Finance Department - Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Finance Department However, mere documentation does not mean or ensure that whatever aspired would actually be achieved or the aims and objectives have been rationally determined. Professional input is missing in these documents and reflects more of a bureaucratic exercise behind closed doors rather than preparing a workable document with the active participation of stakeholders.
> 
> This write-up will show that like all other provinces and capital territory managed by the Federal Government, the KP government paid little attention to collect agricultural income tax from the absentee landlords and property tax from the owners of palatial houses. This is the weakest area of fiscal governance of federation and federating units in Pakistan alike. Another issue is that of lack of transparency in preparing budgets both at national and provincial levels as revenue targets are inflated while expenditure estimates are understated. "The practice may generate political capital in the short run for the political party in power, but it renders the financial management ineffective. The increase in revenue expenditure, in an artificially bloated budget, amplifies risks of bigger cuts in the development budget"-Bloated, opaque provincial budgets by Afshan Subohi, Dawn, June 23, 2014.
> 
> On the one hand, the KP government has shown intention to increase non-tax revenues by 41%, from Rs 6.6 to Rs 9.3 billion and on the other, no structural reforms have yet been undertaken to improve efficiency of various departments. For example, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Revenue Authority (KPRA), established in 2013, is still not fully operative and has failed to frame rules since its inception. On its website (KPRA - Taxpayer Facilitation Portal for the last two years message reads: "This page is currently under construction: please visit again soon"! The same is true for traditional Excise and Taxation Department (Excise & Taxation Department, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan that lacks automation and transparency, exposing claims made by KP government of achieving wonders.
> 
> It is an undeniable fact that KPRA and Excise & Taxation Department are working at sub-optimal level. Like other government departments, these have failed to deliver. Their service quality is poor and the sufferers are the ordinary citizens. The need of merging them both for better collection and avoiding duplicate expenses has also yet not been realised by the government. Consequently, the KP government is heavily dependent on funds from the Federal Government and there is no will to tax the rich and mighty in the province as well as to collect the existing taxes diligently and plug loopholes and leakages.
> 
> *The main reliance of KP government is on indirect taxes as is the case with the Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) and other provinces. The main sources of tax revenue in KP are: *
> 
> 1. Sales Tax on Services
> 
> 2. Agricultural Income Tax
> 
> 3. Urban Immovable Property Tax
> 
> 4. Motor Vehicle Registration Tax
> 
> 5. Motor Vehicle Dealers Tax
> 
> 6. Professional Tax
> 
> 7. Hotel Tax
> 
> 8. Provincial Excise Duty
> 
> 9. Tobacco Development Cess
> 
> The above list shows that except for agricultural income tax, which is also not collected as per Constitution and is being charged on per acreage basis rather than on net income, all taxes are indirect and are mostly regressive in nature as they take away larger portion of lower income groups. Total collection under the head agricultural income for the fiscal year 2013-14 was just Rs 24 million.
> 
> After 18th Constitutional Amendment, the right to levy progressive taxes like wealth tax on immovable property, inheritance and gift tax is with the provinces but the present KP government, in its two budgets, has not yet imposed any levy for taxing the rich for the benefit of the poor-though both the coalition parties keep on making tall claims of turning Pakistan into a true Islamic welfare State. Had it been done, sufficient funds could have been generated to rapidly develop the province and provide the people with all universal entitlements including free education guaranteed under Article 25A of the Constitution, for which even a State lottery can be launched by the provincial government after 18th Constitutional Amendment. What is more disturbing is the fact that no progressive tax like wealth tax and capital gain tax on immovable property was levied on the rich people residing in KP. This could have yielded substantial revenues. The story of revenue collection is pathetic and fiscal management of KP is no different from the other governments as the Tables below reveal.
> 
> Development expenditure in 2013-14 in KP was Rs 2 billion less than the projected amount of Rs 83 billion and there are still many issues of quality spending and wastage. In the current fiscal year as compared to last year, development spending is higher by 23%, though capacity issues are still unresolved and leakages have not been plugged. People are not getting the true benefit of such spending and even fulfilment of fundamental right of free and compulsory education under Article 25A is a distant dream, though the head of PTI keeps on saying that uniform education for all is fundamental to resolving the many ills faced by Pakistan.
> 
> KP government, like all other provinces and the federal government, has failed to provide free education guaranteed under Article 25A of the Constitution. The governments-both federal and provincial-are not only suffering on account of suboptimal taxation but also inadequate allocation and poor social spendings (schools, health, emergency services). This makes the State dependent on NGOs-both beneficent and otherwise-to fill the gap, thereby solidifying their integration.
> 
> _(The writers, partners in law firm, Huzaima & Ikram, are Adjunct Faculty at Lahore University of Management Sciences)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ====================================================================================================
> 
> TABLE I: GENERAL ABSTRACT OF REVENUES AND EXPENDITURE 2014-2015
> 
> ====================================================================================================
> 
> (Rs In Million)
> 
> ====================================================================================================
> 
> REVENUES Budget EXPENDITURE Budget
> 
> Estimates Estimates
> 
> 2014-15 2014-15
> 
> ====================================================================================================
> 
> A-General Revenue Receipts A-Current Revenue Expenditure
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Federal Tax Assignment 227,121.193 General Public Service 73,280.963
> 
> 1% of Divisible Pool for War on Terror 27,290.233 Civil Defence 62.280
> 
> Straight Transfers 29,263.451 Public Order and Safety Affairs 35,428.108
> 
> GST on Services (Provincial) 12,000.000 Economic Affairs 19,340.205
> 
> Provincial Own Receipts (Tax & Non Tax) 13,930.777 Environnemental Protection 37.048
> 
> Net Profit from Hydel Power Generation 12,000.000 Housing and Community Amenities 4,770.370
> 
> Likely Availability of NHP Arrears 32,272.346 Health (Excluding Health Education) 20,985.728
> 
> Hydel Power Own Generation 2,850.000 Recreation, Culture and Religion 818.078
> 
> Population Welfare Programme 477.000 Education Affairs and Services 87,632.332
> 
> (Including Health Education etc)
> 
> Social Protection 7,644.888
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Total-A 357,205.000 Total-A 250,000.000
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> B-General Capital Receipts B-Current Capital Expenditure
> 
> Recoveries of Loans & Advances 250.000 Repayment of Loans 14,710.000
> 
> Loans and Advances 290.000
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Total-B 250.000 Total-B 15,000.000
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> C-Development Receipts C-Development Expenditure
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Operational Shortfall 12,000.000 ADP (Provincial) 98,378.000
> 
> ADP (Districts) 1,672.000
> 
> Foreign Projects Assistance 35,350.000 Foreign Projects Assistance 39,755.000
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Total-C 47,350.000 Total-C 139,805.000
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Total Revenues (Account-I) 404,805.000 Total Expenditure (Account-I) 404,805.000
> 
> Receipts and Recoveries (Account-II) 101,513.719 Capital Expenditure
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> (Account-II) 101,513.719
> 
> ====================================================================================================
> 
> Source: Annual Budget Statement 2014-15 by Finance Department, KP Government
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =================================================================================
> 
> TABLE II: KP BUDGET 2014-15 AT A GLANCE
> 
> =================================================================================
> 
> (Rs In Million)
> 
> =================================================================================
> 
> Description Budget Revised Budget
> 
> Estimates Estimates Estimates
> 
> 2013-14 2013-14 2014-15
> 
> =================================================================================
> 
> A - GENERAL REVENUE BUDGET
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> General Revenue Receipts 297,986.109 294,721.386 357,205.000
> 
> Revenue Expenditure 211,000.000 222,000.000 250,000.000
> 
> Net Revenue Account (Deficit/Surplus) 86,986.109 72,721.386 107,205.000
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> B - CURRENT CAPITAL BUDGET
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> General Capital Receipts 250.000 736.552 250.000
> 
> Current Capital Expenditure 15,000.000 15,000.000 15,000.000
> 
> Net Capital Account (Deficit/Surplus) (14,750.000) (14,263.448) (14,750.000)
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> C-Surplus for Development (A+B) 72,236.109 58,457.938 92,455.000
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> D - ADP FINANCING ITEMS
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> PSDP - 2,213.577 -
> 
> Operational Shortfall 10,763.891 14,704.002 12,000.000
> 
> Foreign Project Assistance 35,000.000 21,060.123 35,350.000
> 
> Foreign Grants (PDMA+Others) - 8,411.976 -
> 
> Total ADP Financing Items 45,763.891 46,389.678 47,350.000
> 
> Resources for Development 118,000.000 104,847.616 139,805.000
> 
> Development Expenditure 118,000.000 104,847.616 139,805.000
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Total Resources (A+B+C+D) 344,000.000 341,847.616 404,805.000
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Total Expenditure (A+B+D) 344,000.000 341,847.616 404,805.000
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Net (Deficit/Surplus) (Account-I) - - -
> 
> General Capital Expenditure (Account-II) 98,000.000 45,821.320 101,513.719
> 
> Less Receipts and Recoveries (98,000.000) (45,821.320) (101,513.719)
> 
> Net (Deficit/Surplus) (Account-II) - - -
> 
> =================================================================================
> 
> Source: Annual Budget Statement 2014-15 by Finance Department, KP Government
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ====================================================================================
> 
> TABLE III: GENERAL REVENUE RECEIPTS
> 
> ====================================================================================
> 
> Rs in Million
> 
> ====================================================================================
> 
> Object Description Budget Revised Budget
> 
> Code Estimates Estimates Estimates
> 
> 2013-14 2013-14 2014-15
> 
> ====================================================================================
> 
> 1 FEDERAL TRANSFERS 249,588.590 235,047.717 283,674.877
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> B Tax Revenue 223,285.613 207,318.077 256,854.566
> 
> B01 Direct Taxes 86,673.102 80,168.829 106,389.193
> 
> B011 Taxes on Income 86,673.102 80,114.377 106,326.527
> 
> B018 Capital Value Tax on - 54.452 62.666
> 
> Immovable Property
> 
> B02 Indirect Taxes 136,612.511 127,149.248 150,465.373
> 
> B020-22 Customs 24,826.577 21,682.923 25,318.678
> 
> B023 Sales Tax 96,182.496 92,242.822 107,425.797
> 
> B024 Federal Excise 14,410.674 11,640.803 15,277.758
> 
> B025 Federal Excise on Natural Gas 1,192.764 1,582.700 2,443.140
> 
> C Non Tax Revenue 26,302.977 27,729.640 26,820.311
> 
> C03 Miscellaneous Receipts 26,302.977 27,729.640 26,820.311
> 
> C039 Development Surcharges 26,302.977 27,729.640 26,820.311
> 
> & Royalties
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 2 PROVINCIAL RECEIPTS 48,397.519 59,673.669 73,530.123
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> B Tax Revenue 10,287.588 12,637.810 19,452.809
> 
> B01 Direct Taxes 1,696.083 2,005.910 2,311.809
> 
> B011 Taxes on Income 22.000 24.000 79.000
> 
> B013 Property Tax 187.910 196.910 222.809
> 
> B014 Land Revenue 1,111.173 1,300.000 1,430.000
> 
> B016 Taxes on Professional 165.000 165.000 230.000
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Trades and Callings
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> B017 Urban Capital Value Tax 210.000 320.000 350.000
> 
> B02 Indirect Taxes 8,591.505 10,631.900 17,141.000
> 
> B023 Sales Tax 6,000.000 8,000.000 12,000.000
> 
> B026 Provincial Excise 30.000 30.000 33.000
> 
> B027 Stamp Duty 600.000 670.000 740.000
> 
> B028 Motor Vehicles 1,072.000 1,075.000 1,206.000
> 
> B030 Other Indirect Taxes 889.505 856.900 3,162.000
> 
> ====================================================================================
> 
> Source: Annual Budget Statement 2014-15 by Finance Department, KP Government
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ====================================================================================
> 
> TABLE IV: DETAILS OF GENERAL REVENUE RECEIPTS
> 
> ====================================================================================
> 
> (RS. IN MILLION)
> 
> ====================================================================================
> 
> Object Description Budget Revised Budget
> 
> Code Estimates Estimates Estimates
> 
> 2013-14 2013-14 2014-15
> 
> ====================================================================================
> 
> PROVINCIAL RECEIPTS 48,397.519 59,673.669 73,530.123
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> B TAX RECEIPTS 10,287.588 12,637.810 19,452.809
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> B01 DIRECT TAXES 1,696.083 2,005.910 2,311.809
> 
> B011 Tax on income 22.000 24.000 79.000
> 
> B01171-80 Tax from Agriculture 22.000 24.000 79.000
> 
> B01175 Tax on Agricultural Income in 22.000 24.000 79.000
> 
> the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa
> 
> B013 Property Tax 187.910 196.910 222.809
> 
> B01301-10 Urban immovable property tax 107.910 107.910 122.809
> 
> B01301 Ordinary Collection 495.000 495.000 563.342
> 
> B01302 Share of net proceeds assigned (387.090) (387.090) (440.533)
> 
> to Districts/TMAs etc
> 
> B01311-20 Transfer of property tax 80.000 89.000 100.000
> 
> B01311 Fees for Registering Documents 79.641 88.601 99.551
> 
> B01312 Copying Registered Documents 0.241 0.268 0.301
> 
> B01320 Others 0.118 0.131 0.148
> 
> B014 Land Revenue 1,111.173 1,300.000 1,430.000
> 
> B01401-25 Land revenue 1,111.173 1,300.000 1,430.000
> 
> B01401 Ordinary Collection 0.506 0.592 0.651
> 
> B01403 Malkana 0.022 0.026 0.028
> 
> B01404 Sale of Government Estates 85.740 100.307 110.339
> 
> B01407 Rent of Agriculture Land
> 
> for single yea 1.060 1.240 1.364
> 
> B01408 Rent from Shops 0.483 0.565 0.622
> 
> B01413 Fee for consolidation of Holdings 0.006 0.007 0.008
> 
> B01417 Mutation fee 898.280 1,050.898 1,155.997
> 
> B01418 Copying & Inspection Fees 0.421 0.493 0.542
> 
> of Patwaries Record
> 
> B01421 Recoveries of overpayments 0.557 0.652 0.717
> 
> B01424 Local Rates on Lands interest 2.107 2.503 2.742
> 
> assessable to Land Revenue
> 
> B01425 Land revenue-Others 121.991 142.717 156.990
> 
> B016 Tax on Profession,
> 
> Trades and Callings 165.000 165.000 230.000
> 
> B01601 Ordinary Collection 165.000 165.000 230.000
> 
> B017 Capital Value Tax on
> 
> immoveable Property 210.000 320.000 350.000
> 
> B01701 Urban 210.000 320.000
> 
> ====================================================================================
> 
> 
> 
> ======================================================
> 
> TABLE V: OVERVIEW OF KP BUDGET (2012-13 & 2013-14)
> 
> ======================================================
> 
> (Rs Billion)
> 
> ======================================================
> 
> Items Fiscal Years
> 
> 2012-13 RE 2013-14 BE
> 
> ======================================================
> 
> A. Tax Revenue 192.3 234.3
> 
> Provincial Taxes 8.1 10.3
> 
> GST on Services 4.3 1.9
> 
> (transferred by Federal govt)
> 
> Share in Federal Taxes 179.9 222.1
> 
> B. Non-Tax Revenue 32.1 40.1
> 
> C. All Others 26.1 24.1
> 
> Total Revenues (A+B+C) 250.5 298.5
> 
> a) Current Expenditure 195.0 211.0
> 
> b) Development Expenditure 88.1 118.0
> 
> Total Exp (a+b) 283.1 329.0




And KPK was the only province in which total tax collected was more than the NFC target and KPK received Rs 1.5 Billion bonus from NFC (National Finance Commission) because of their remarkable performance while not any other province was able to meet the target set by NFC. This is called change. Tabdeeli!


====================================================================

*Sehat ka Ittehad bridges gap between Centre, K-P*





Around 3.3m children to be vaccinated in 14 areas which constitute 88 per cent of the 303 cases recorded in 2014. PHOTO: AFP

*KARACHI: In a letter issued on Friday, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa’s (K-P) Senior Minister for Health, Shahram Tarakai, confirmed the details of Sehat ka Ittehad, a vaccination campaign jointly devised by the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) and the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) led governments. *

Though meant to eradicate nine vaccine-preventable diseases, the decision for renewed efforts come in the wake of a record-breaking 303 polio cases in 2014 and persistent measles’ outbreaks.

The communiqué was addressed to Minister for State National Health Services, Saira Afzal Tarar, and PM Focal Person for Polio Ayesha Raza Farooq. It laid out the decisions taken in an apex committee meeting on Thursday by K-P Governor Sardar Mehtab Abbasi, K-P Chief Minister Pervaiz Khattak, K-P IGP Nasir Khan Durrani, the Fata additional chief secretary and Peshawar Corps Commander Lieutenant General Hidayatur Rehman.






Talking to _The Express Tribune_, Tarakai said there were still many technicalities which would be ironed out in the near future. The letter itself confirms that the joint initiative will be carried out in the districts of Peshawar, Charsadda, Mardan, Swabi, Nowshera, Karak, Kohat, Hangu, DI Khan, Bannu, Tank and Lakki Marwat; Frontier Region (FR) Bannu and FR Tank; and Khyber, North and South Waziristan agencies (NWA, SWA). “These 14 areas constitute about 88 per cent of the global polio cases—248 out of 303 cases are from these areas,” a senior PTI official who has worked on both Sehat ka Insaf and Ittehad campaigns had told _The Express Tribune_ on Thursday.

*Simultaneous action*

“Approximately, three million children from K-P and 300,000 from Fata will be vaccinated under Sehat ka Ittehad,” said Tarakai. The campaign — which is to start in February — will be undertaken in all 14 areas simultaneously. “The governor’s desire was to hold it all together, and we agreed,” added Tarakai.

The plan is to cordon off the 14 blocks and immunise children with the support of the police. With the exception of one round of inactivated poliovirus vaccine (IPV), the rest will be orally administered doses of the polio vaccine, said the K-P health minister.

“Robust communication and social mobilisation strategies, especially designed in context of local socio-cultural backgrounds, and Pukhtun dominant population shall be there to support operational aspects,” reads the letter. It goes on to add that the K-P government will work in close coordination with Tarar’s ministry, the National Emergency Operation Centre, the World Health Organization, and Unicef.

*For the children*

While the original initiative was fielded by PTI leaders, Sehat ka Ittehad comes at a time when allegations of vote fixing and resignations have dominated the narrative between ruling parties at the Centre and K-P.

“The future of our children is above politics,” said Tarakai. “Politics have been set aside; this has never happened before.” After the 18the Amendment, he said, “We could have done it alone but why work in silos?” Lauding Governor Mehtab, the Peshawar corps commander and CM Khattak, Tarakai said all three representatives have been very positive about working together.

The provincial minister from Awami Jamhoori Ittehad Pakistan added, “We might have different stances and might stand on containers, but for the future of our children, we will do anything.”

The Fata Secretariat, the provincial government, the centre and the Pakistan Army are all partners in this initiative, the Secretariat’s spokesperson told _The Express Tribune._

_Published in The Express Tribune, January 25th, 2015._



===================================================================

@AZADPAKISTAN2009

Brother keep up the good work to educate us about all the developments in KPK and I hope the patwaris will also understand it and forget their egos.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

below image is hyderabad hospital

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rasengan

> You didn't even provided any source. You just mentioned your foolish opinions. When did you provided any source? Now you are changing the topic again. Give me the answers for all the questions I mentioned in the previous post? Now you don't have any answer for that and you started doing personal attacks.



Crackhead calm down and take a chill pill, otherwise your blood pressure would rise. The provenance of your article was bias because clearly it does not come from a neutral source. However, the company mentioned in the composition does not apparently exists, as its designated name does not materialize in the AIC (Administration of industry and Commerce) of China which is the equivalent to Company House check in the United Kingdom. There is something called Google, so therefore shift your lazy *** from your Chai Wala job and search for the company in the AIC. This whole forum was created so that individuals across the globe can express there opinions and viewpoints on socio-economic political issues. You seem to have some form of orgasm, just because you provided one source and even then academically it would be rejected by a university, if you used it as reference. 




> You can't mess with me until you have a strong logic which you don't have. What investment arrived in other provinces? Even in federal?  I studied in a very great school that's why I can talk perfect. If you have such problem then give billions of dollars to KPK govt so that they can enhance their schooling system. Yet they didn't received their 1.5$ Billion from federal as royalties. Now you changed your point towards China. Below you can see what you wrote first



You must have contracted the retard disease syndrome when you were born. My logic is too advance for your tiny electron brain, because you could not understand properly that the company in your example does not simply exists in China. You can do all the chest pumping actions, however the sad reality is I am correct and your bullshitting PTI propaganda holds no weight. Personally I don't give a flying hoot in how much investment has been attracted in other provinces of Pakistan, because all parties are a bunch of leeches that have sucked the blood and honor out of Pakistan. So you have studied in a great school...do you want me to send you a gold medal you self-centered attention seeking brat Yes PTI did not receive their $1.5 billion royalties from the federal government, however instead of whinging fight for it. The citizens of KPK did not give PTI the mandate, just for them to sit down and whine like a women on a period. You seem to have a one dimensional mind that follows a script, rather than forming a coherent individual opinion. I mentioned China as an example, because unlike PTI leaders of the CCP were hungry for change and wanted to reform there country so that it could become an economic superpower. This is exemplified by Deng Xiaoping who spoke on the notion that "It does not matter if a cat is black or white, as long as it catches mice". Within the first year of his rule, five special economic zones were set up, which has become the foundation stone of the Chinese economy. Read this whole article properly. There is a big difference bewteen PTI and CCP. 

The “Three Reforms” in China: Progress and Outlook



> and what are you saying now? It clearly proves that you don't know anything, don't even have a trustable source and you are double standard.



My link above proves that your a nincompoop who needs to stop serving Chai and go back to school. I have provided an authentic source, unlike you who was sprouting typical propaganda articles from PTI. 



> You are a one without any source, don't even know anything and is a pathetic moron. Go ahead moron come up with something logical and quote me appropriately so I can reply to any of your foolish comment.



You have repeated this sentence twice you cesspit of a glow worm. Please don't bring your bacha baazi antics to me you emotional freak. You should be sent to a science laboratory, for further examination of your stupidity and low IQ.


----------



## BetterPakistan

Rasengan said:


> Crackhead calm down and take a chill pill, otherwise your blood pressure would rise. The provenance of your article was bias because clearly it does not come from a neutral source. However, the company mentioned in the composition does not apparently exists, as its designated name does not materialize in the AIC (Administration of industry and Commerce) of China which is the equivalent to Company House check in the United Kingdom. There is something called Google, so therefore shift your lazy *** from your Chai Wala job and search for the company in the AIC. This whole forum was created so that individuals across the globe can express there opinions and viewpoints on socio-economic political issues. You seem to have some form of orgasm, just because you provided one source and even then academically it would be rejected by a university, if you used it as reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have contracted the retard disease syndrome when you were born. My logic is too advance for your tiny electron brain, because you could not understand properly that the company in your example does not simply exists in China. You can do all the chest pumping actions, however the sad reality is I am correct and your bullshitting PTI propaganda holds no weight. Personally I don't give a flying hoot in how much investment has been attracted in other provinces of Pakistan, because all parties are a bunch of leeches that have sucked the blood and honor out of Pakistan. So you have studied in a great school...do you want me to send you a gold medal you self-centered attention seeking brat Yes PTI did not receive their $1.5 billion royalties from the federal government, however instead of whinging fight for it. The citizens of KPK did not give PTI the mandate, just for them to sit down and whine like a women on a period. You seem to have a one dimensional mind that follows a script, rather than forming a coherent individual opinion. I mentioned China as an example, because unlike PTI leaders of the CCP were hungry for change and wanted to reform there country so that it could become an economic superpower. This is exemplified by Deng Xiaoping who spoke on the notion that "It does not matter if a cat is black or white, as long as it catches mice". Within the first year of his rule, five special economic zones were set up, which has become the foundation stone of the Chinese economy. Read this whole article properly. There is a big difference bewteen PTI and CCP.
> 
> The “Three Reforms” in China: Progress and Outlook
> 
> 
> 
> My link above proves that your a nincompoop who needs to stop serving Chai and go back to school. I have provided an authentic source, unlike you who was sprouting typical propaganda articles from PTI.
> 
> 
> 
> You have repeated this sentence twice you cesspit of a glow worm. Please don't bring your bacha baazi antics to me you emotional freak. You should be sent to a science laboratory, for further examination of your stupidity and low IQ.




So finally the idiotic part of yours have came out. You want to send me a gift, make a favour wash your face with a good soap so that your dumb head start working again.

I asked you a few questions which are basic requirements for every country/state to attract investment, are they present in Pakistan and who is responsible to make them available in Pakistan, you flying stupid monkey.

For your information PTI tried to take that royalties from federal govt but they didn't provided that money to KPK which is his right now what else KPK govt can do except dharna, you nonsense moron. Even the federal govt didn't made the judicial commission yet and 2 years are going to end.

You are right, moron there's a big difference between China and Pakistan and I remember exactly that China transformed in years not days not even 1 year.

I suggest you to look at the resources that KPK govt have and after that look at their performance and if your mind actually works then you will understand everything, you brat.

I do have a source this entire thread is a source while you don't have any source yet. I want to tell one thing to you, you stinky moron, that PTI doesn't have control on entire Pak, just in KPK and they are fabulously doing everything in KPK when PTI will come in entire Pak you will see better results.

You are not even neutral. You are not looking at resources nor even the fantastic things done by PTI govt instead comparing KPK with China without knowing that PTI doesn't have any kind of Finance section of KPk and your lovely federal govt performance in tax collecting section is poor so how can a province run in a very good way without having sufficient money, you born as an idiot patwari.

BTW this thread was posted to look at positive developments by PTI govt and you are constantly freaking it out.

_You should prove me that PTI was having resources and they didn't performed well and if you can't do that then just shut up_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

> So finally the idiotic part of yours have came out. You want to send me a gift, make a favour wash your face with a good soap so that your dumb head start working again.



Speak proper English Chai Wala, because you sound like an illiterate imbecile who studied the bacha baazi curriculum at school. I find you hilarious since its so easy to rifle your feathers into a childish whinging discourse. In addition your sentence does not make sense retard, because an individual does not automatically become intellectually smart, just on the idea of washing there face with soap..



> I asked you a few questions which are basic requirements for every country/state to attract investment, are they present in Pakistan and who is responsible to make them available in Pakistan, you flying stupid monkey.



Pakistan has an issue of terrorism, however Nigeria also has a similar problem, although investment in that particular country is still rising and its GDP growth across Africa has been one of the highest in the last decade. Read the article below as proof, you cross-eyed fool. 

Nigeria: Growing Away From Oil? - Forbes

Second to attract and allure investment into a particular country, government policy has to be flexible where red tape is minimized to give confidence to potential new investors. Has the PTI government made a feasibility study on the mining industry of KPK. KPK is regarded across the world as the 5th largest mining destination of minerals for commercial extraction purposes, however this sector is still idle. The government of KPK has not increased the awareness of mining techniques and how to actually polish and cut gemstones to international standards. In Burma the government holds an auction in which a medium is provided to all state owned and private entities to sell there products. Has the PTI government achieved something similar...the answer is no. In addition you don't need the federal government to make a financial vehicle for local businesses to succeed. 



> For your information PTI tried to take that royalties from federal govt but they didn't provided that money to KPK which is his right now what else KPK govt can do except dharna, you nonsense moron. Even the federal govt didn't made the judicial commission yet and 2 years are going to end.



Read my sentences with meticulous care before you retort back jabroni. I never disputed the factoid that the federal government has not provided the royalties to the provincial government of KPK. Please go to specsavers to fix your eyesight or at least see a special school needs teacher. You must have been the fat loony kid in class that was bullied by his peers 



> You are right, moron there's a big difference between China and Pakistan and I remember exactly that China transformed in years not days not even 1 year.



You are a sick deranged little boy that needs to see a psychiatrist. If you read my article properly like a good little puppy, then you would realize that Deng Xiaoping in his first year in power initiated the five economic zones across the coastal regions of China which is the foundation of the Chinese economy. So cockroach the CCP under Deng Xiaoping did transform China within 1 year. The same concept cannot be applied to PTI, otherwise books and articles would be written in praise of the provincial government. This is called check mate Chai Wala. I debunked your article on the investment coming to KPK, because no such company exists in the AIC data pool, which is the equivalent to Company House check in the United Kingdom.




> I suggest you to look at the resources that KPK govt have and after that look at their performance and if your mind actually works then you will understand everything, you brat.



The KPK government has a enough resources to kick start its economy. The PTI establishment has the opportunity to create a provincial fund to lure and attract investors from abroad in certain projects.


----------



## BetterPakistan

Rasengan said:


> Speak proper English Chai Wala, because you sound like an illiterate imbecile who studied the bacha baazi curriculum at school. I find you hilarious since its so easy to rifle your feathers into a childish whinging discourse. In addition your sentence does not make sense retard, because an individual does not automatically become intellectually smart, just on the idea of washing there face with soap...pathetic logic undoubtedly learnt from your bacha baazi teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan has an issue of terrorism, however Nigeria also has a similar problem, although investment in that particular country is still rising and its GDP growth across Africa has been one of the highest in the last decade. Read the article below as proof, you cross-eyed fool.
> 
> Nigeria: Growing Away From Oil? - Forbes
> 
> Second to attract and allure investment into a particular country, government policy has to be flexible where red tape is minimized to give confidence to potential new investors. Has the PTI government made a feasibility study on the mining industry of KPK. KPK is regarded across the world as the 5th largest mining destination of minerals for commercial extraction purposes, however this sector is still idle. The government of KPK has not increased the awareness of mining techniques and how to actually polish and cut gemstones to international standards. In Burma the government holds an auction in which a medium is provided to all state owned and private entities to sell there products. Has the PTI government achieved something similar...the answer is no. In addition you don't need the federal government to make a financial vehicle for local businesses to succeed. Furthermore, Chai Wala monkey's don't fly you anal retentive piece of sphincters puss.
> 
> 
> 
> Read my sentences with meticulous care before you retort back jabroni. I never disputed the factoid that the federal government has not provided the royalties to the provincial government of KPK. Please go to specsavers to fix your eyesight or at least see a special school needs teacher. You must have been the fat loony kid in class that was bullied by his peers The KPK government and its members can resign from Parliament as a demonstration of protest you cockroach. Stop blaming others for your inadequate economic performance...it makes you look like a petulant child.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a sick deranged little boy that needs to see a psychiatrist. If you read my article properly like a good little puppy, then you would realize that Deng Xiaoping in his first year in power initiated the five economic zones across the coastal regions of China which is the foundation of the Chinese economy. So cockroach the CCP under Deng Xiaoping did transform China within 1 year. The same concept cannot be applied to PTI, otherwise books and articles would be written in praise of the provincial government. This is called check mate Chai Wala. I debunked your article on the investment coming to KPK, because no such company exists in the AIC data pool, which is the equivalent to Company House check in the United Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The KPK government has a enough resources to kick start its economy. The PTI establishment has the opportunity to create a provincial fund to lure and attract investors from abroad in certain projects. However a gullible cockroach like you has no idea on finance or how to generate revenue, because your a fat tub of lard who either eats from PTI directly or loves sniffing the rear end of IK.




Wash your face to open your eyes so that you can see how politics works in Pakistan, you bitch.

You are a very big idiot even more then what I thought. You don't know anything, a provincial govt can't explore everything without federal permission like a provincial govt can't start a project more than 100 MW without the permission of federal govt, you idiot underdog. Everythuing requires money and no big company invest in a terrorism hit province, a poor province etc.

Don't write such big articles, I don't have time to read your bloody idiotics.

Do whatever you can, People loves PTI and will vote for them and IK is the most popular leader here, that's it and I don't want to argue more with you because you are a pathetic human or I should say you are a jahil who don't know anything regarding politics and just putting nonsense here. All the things you wrote just work on Paper here in Pakistan, if you know anything. Just get lost, you brat.

I just don't understand you nasty lizard, you don't like any party, nor you vote then why you are criticizing PTI you should first support/vote then criticize the others and say that the one you voted is better then other that's why nobody argue with you and you put all your bloody stupidness here. This thread was created to show the positive developments by PTI.

Take this as my last argument with you, atleast PTI is better then others a simple reason to support PTI.

Now get lost you stinky Rascal. First understand how politics and all projects works in Pakistan and then tell me that bloody paper nonsense.

Suck my balls *** hole


Middle Finger for you and now I am gonna ignore you so that I can't see your profile. You paper dog.

_Still you didn't provided any source to prove your statements and I suggest you to look at a Provincial govt rights in Pakistan and you are crazy man who is comparing a province KPK with China or Nigeria. You should compare KPK with other provinces of Pakistan and when IK will come in power in federal govt then compare his governance with other countries you stupid patwari._


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rasengan

> Wash your face to open your eyes so that you can see how politics works in Pakistan, you bitch.



You sound like a desperate 2 dollar whore. Go and play with your flashlight and stop polluting this forum with your nonsense you pathetic transvestite. I understand perfectly well, how the mechanics of politics works in Pakistan...so go and serve some Chai in the bazaar. 



> You are a very big idiot even more then what I thought. You don't know anything, a provincial govt can't explore everything without federal permission like a provincial govt can't start a project more than 100 MW without the permission of federal govt, you idiot underdog. Everythuing requires money and no big company invest in a terrorism hit province, a poor province etc.



Your English writing skills are atrocious, which leads to the conjecture that you were educated in a lowly run madrassa. Put a condom on your head because, if your going to act like a dick then you might as well dress like one, you spineless jabroni. I never disputed the factoid that the provincial government does require the permission of the federal government to explore and start a medium size Hydro project under its jurisdiction. My complaint was based on the idea that PTI has failed to introduce and explore the existing structural deficiencies within certain industries such as mining. The provincial government does not require the permission of the federal government to promote and educate the local businesses involved in mining, faceting and polishing of minerals. However you failed to understand such a simple concept, because you have dyslexia syndrome. Furthermore, cockroach you said to me previously that PTI were successful in achieving an investment of $1 billion from a Chinese enterprise. However, I debunked your propaganda bullshit, because no such company exists in the AIC government data base in China. Therefore, your cronies within PTI were lying to the masses, which really makes them no different to Noon League. In addition, there are numerous hydro projects within the spheres of the KPK province, which have been commissioned by the Federal government under Wapda for PTI to actually tender and gain investment. 




> Don't write such big articles, I don't have time to read your bloody idiotics.



You have dyslexia syndrome, therefore your retarded brain cannot read or comprehend an article which is too complex for your tiny mind. At least my article comes from a distinguish source, not some website made by a fan who clearly idolizes a certain party.



> Do whatever you can, People loves PTI and will vote for them and IK is the most popular leader here, that's it and I don't want to argue more with you because you are a pathetic human or I should say you are a jahil who don't know anything regarding politics and just putting nonsense here. All the things you wrote just work on Paper here in Pakistan, if you know anything. Just get lost, you brat.



So emotional.... must be that time of the month. If people love and adore PTI, then how comes in the protest march the number of individuals that participated was less than 1 million. In France, when the Charlie Hebdo incident occurred more than 1 million individuals took to the streets of Paris. In 2003, more than 2 million citizens were marching across London against the war on Iraq. PTI as a political entity can hardly gather 150,000 protesters. You can't debate with me, because your an illiterate fool since every single point made by you is refuted. 



> I just don't understand you nasty lizard, you don't like any party, nor you vote then why you are criticizing PTI you should first support/vote then criticize the others and say that the one you voted is better then other that's why nobody argue with you and you put all your bloody stupidness here. This thread was created to show the positive developments by PTI.



You should be sent to the circus clown, then tested in a science laboratory like a rat because your stupidity holds no bounds. Under the principles of democracy which your leader IK loves to harp on about, an individual has the right to criticize any government institution as he sees fit and does not require them to support/vote for a party. You sound like a dictator in this paragraph and have no true understanding of the political theory of democracy and how it actually functions. In the west political alignment to any party has decreased drastically over the decades and this is proven, when the general election turnout rate has dropped significantly. However people still have the right and authority to criticize any government institution and its policies.


----------



## BetterPakistan

Rasengan said:


> You sound like a desperate 2 dollar whore. Go and play with your flashlight and stop polluting this forum with your nonsense you pathetic transvestite. I understand perfectly well, how the mechanics of politics works in Pakistan...so go and serve some Chai in the bazaar.
> 
> 
> 
> Your English writing skills are atrocious, which leads to the conjecture that you were educated in a lowly run madrassa. Put a condom on your head because, if your going to act like a dick then you might as well dress like one, you spineless jabroni. I never disputed the factoid that the provincial government does require the permission of the federal government to explore and start a medium size Hydro project under its jurisdiction. My complaint was based on the idea that PTI has failed to introduce and explore the existing structural deficiencies within certain industries such as mining. The provincial government does not require the permission of the federal government to promote and educate the local businesses involved in mining, faceting and polishing of minerals. However you failed to understand such a simple concept, because you have dyslexia syndrome. Furthermore, cockroach you said to me previously that PTI were successful in achieving an investment of $1 billion from a Chinese enterprise. However, I debunked your propaganda bullshit, because no such company exists in the AIC government data base in China. Therefore, your cronies within PTI were lying to the masses, which really makes them no different to Noon League. In addition, there are numerous hydro projects within the spheres of the KPK province, which have been commissioned by the Federal government under Wapda for PTI to actually tender and gain investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have dyslexia syndrome, therefore your retarded brain cannot read or comprehend an article which is too complex for your tiny mind. At least my article comes from a distinguish source, not some website made by a fan who clearly idolizes a certain party.
> 
> 
> 
> So emotional.... must be that time of the month. If people love and adore PTI, then how comes in the protest march the number of individuals that participated was less than 1 million. In France, when the Charlie Hebdo incident occurred more than 1 million individuals took to the streets of Paris. In 2003, more than 2 million citizens were marching across London against the war on Iraq. PTI as a political entity can hardly gather 150,000 protesters. You can't debate with me, because your an illiterate fool since every single point made by you is refuted.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be sent to the circus clown, then tested in a science laboratory like a rat because your stupidity holds no bounds. Under the principles of democracy which your leader IK loves to harp on about, an individual has the right to criticize any government institution as he sees fit and does not require them to support/vote for a party. You sound like a dictator in this paragraph and have no true understanding of the political theory of democracy and how it actually functions. In the west political alignment to any party has decreased drastically over the decades and this is proven, when the general election turnout rate has dropped significantly. However people still have the right and authority to criticize any government institution and its policies.
> 
> 
> 
> Your penis is so small that you piss on your nuts. In addition, I don't swing that way, so therefore suck your own balls.



*Get atleast a source to prove your statements*

I told you I don't read such big post so you shouldn't waste your time.

_Till now you haven't been able to prove anything nor you provided any source and your pathetic thinking is that you compare a province with country which clearly tells that you was born as an idiot.
_
You don't even know that a province doesn't have all rights and there are born-as-morons like you in Pakistan whom don't even know how politics in Pakistan works. You guys are such jahils and supporters of patwaris.

You are an illiterate bitch who don't even know that hundreds of thousands people were present at PTI dharna in initial days and Jalsas even Dr.Moeed Pirzada, the host of "Siyasat and Sazish" said that there were round about 2,50,000 people present at PTI Jalsa in Karachi and more than half million people were present in Lahore Jalsa. Back in 2011-12 IK was able to collect more then hundred thousands people easily in his Jalsa. @Jzaib Isn't it right? 

It proves that you don't have any know-how and is constantly trolling here. You bloody stinky bullshit.

All the dams which are under construction in KPK by PTI received investment to start whether it was foreign or internal and someone invested that's why they are being constructed, you pathetic human being.


_I can see what exactly your leaders are doing patwari
_
You are a jahil that's why nobody here argue with you because you always put a bloody nonsense which is out of the box. I atleast presented a source in which a Chinese company wants to invest a billion dollar in a province whose GDP is between 15-20 billion dollar (Official figures haven't arrived yet) but you didn't provided any source and constantly posting your nonsense here and nobody will trust that because everyone wants a source which you don't have, you stinky dog.

Bloody Rascal IK is the only politician to have such big dharna in Pak and back to back hit Jalsas not only in big cities but in small cities as well but a patwari and anti-IK like you won't understand that. If you have a look at this forum you yourself will see that there are more PTI supporters in this forum. We are not like you, hiding behind and supporting patwaris. WHy don't you guys openly support patwaris?

You should be sent to a mental hospital ASAP or a politics school where you understand how politics work.

How you know my penis is small? Did you sucked it or have you taken it into your a-ssss?

Middle finger for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

Rasengan said:


> The definition of an illiterate person, is someone who does not have the ability to write or read. So far you fall into this category, because your English writing skills are atrocious and you cannot understand simple concepts of political theory. One day, your kind will become a dying breed in Pakistan because worshiping cult personalities and political parties has destroyed this beautiful country. Everyone is entitled to become stupid bitch, but you abuse this privilege to the highest level. You must be arithmetic, because you add trouble, subtract pleasure, divide attention and multiply ignorance. This is expected from someone who studied the bacha baazi curriculum.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually pea brain, I have provided enough proof to validate my argument. I have articulated in my previous message that you can compare China's open door policy to KPK, because the five economic zones were initiated in five separate provinces and each had a significant soco-economic effect on the local population. If you read my article properly, then you would notice quite clearly that within one year the province of Guangdong was changed drastically. Therefore, you donkey cunt before you write something, utilize your brain although it must be a difficult task for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuckface even if you were reincarnated 10 times, your knowledge of the English language is by far insufficient in comparison to mine. The only person, who is desperate enough to act like a 2 dollar whore is you, because you require some form of attention. You quoted my post first, therefore in technical terms this makes you a beggar foraging for some attention.
> 
> 
> 
> So in your opinion, somebody is attuned to become a patwari, if they don't give there political allegiance to Imran Khan..tremendous bacha baazi logic. For your information, you anal retentive piece of insipid sphincters puss, I hate patwaris and there characteristics.
> I have mentioned at least 3 times, cunt face that I hate Nawaz Sharif and Zardari. The rest of your paragraph was full of useless dribble. I could eat a bowl of alphabet soup and crap out a much smarter comeback than what you just said.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you shut up and give that pie hole in your face a chance to heal jabroni. Learn to write proper English next time and refer the GDP to KPK province rather than the company. Such an investment does not simply exists, its a concocted fraud bitch. I am going to repeat the same mantra for the fourth time. That company does not exists bitch, because there are no records of such a name appearing in the AIC data base. You have failed to accept this idea, because you are a typical patwari. Your asinine simian countenance alludes that your fetid stench has annulled the anthropoid ape species diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like a broken record player and repeat the same mantra. Typical one trick phony that has a one dimensional mind and can't think outside the box.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all cunt face, I did not post off-topic messages in this thread, as I gave my own opinion on the development of KPK and then you quoted me. Second, you asked me to give you an example where a region similar to KPK has faced terrorism and gained investment. Therefore, I gave you an example of Nigeria, where it has faced terrorism from Boko Haram in the north and still gained an incredible amount of investment in those areas to increase its GDP. I used China, in my example because any sane person knows that the open door policy first economical uplifted the local population at the provincial level based on those five economic zones. This is too complex for you to understand, so go back to school and learn your history properly. When you read sophisticated academic articles by authors, then you would notice with clear distinction that they normally use case studies to answer and validate there question. Obviously, a donkey bitch like you would not understand, because you went to bacha baazi school in Kabul.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I can prove that the Chinese system did change in one year you illiterate bitch. China was a pure socialists state before the open door policy in 1978. When Deng Xiaoping came to power, its economy and political structure literally changed over night to a socialists capital market. This is the main reason why he concocted the term "that it does not matter, if a cat is black or white as long as it catches mice". He was convincing the conservative elements of the CCP, that China must change for it to become a super power. One of the first things he did was create the five special economic zones in his first year in power. This bitch changed the system, because for the first time in over 40 years, people were allowed to produce things and sell it for a profit, instead of giving it to the state. Either way the open door policy changed China at the national and provincial level and if you argue me on this point, then you are an ignominious. This can be settled by asking any of the Chinese members on this forum. Have the guts to ask them, and then we will see who will have the last laugh and who exactly supports patwaris bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> Another concocted lie bitch. The article in which you shared with me was not from Express Tribune. Actually it was from a PTI propaganda website and the evidence can be seen below. You really are dumb, that you don't even remember the source. By the way referencing an article from Express Tribune does not necessarily make it a reliable source. Only a cunt face gullible tosser would believe in the idea that a newspaper is infallible and does not write crap to sell to the masses.
> 
> Chinese investor group to invest $1billion in two Mega Housing Schemes in KP | The Progress of PTI in KPK
> 
> 
> 
> Did Moeed Pirzada himself physically travel to Karachi and count every single person in the dharna? The answer is obviously no and the figure is based on his assumption. Such a gullible little boy...go and drink your milk bottle and let the adults discuss these issues. Imran Khan, may win the next election, although his political supporters are all a bunch of lota's, who were assisted into coming to power by certain General's. Protesting does not quantify in achieving votes for an election. In 2003, more than 2 million citizens march against the Labour party and its policies on Iraq, yet in 2005 it still won the general election. Reham Khan, should be worried because you have an unhealthy obsession with Imran Khan. Imran Khan can be credited in doing a fantastic job in creating a cancer free hospital, however don't forget it was the donations of millions of Pakistani's which have kept this dream open. Furthermore, cockroach I criticized PTI as a provincial government and did not attack Imran Khan, so shut your pie hole before I shove a banana up there
> 
> 
> 
> Are you gay...careful otherwise you might be stoned to death by the mullah brigade. Like I said previously your dick is small, because you were given the bitch part in bacha baazi school in dancing like a common 2 dollar whore. Your birth certificate is an apology from the condom factory.






I DON'T WANT TO ARGUE WITH YOU ANYMORE AND THE REASON IS THAT YOU WAS BORN AS A DULLARD.


----------



## waleed3601

Lol this dude @Rasengan is such an idiot.
Like really dude after 210 pages filled with positive news and project and policy updates and improvement in KPK you still say that nothing has been done in KPK?
You blind or something?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BetterPakistan

waleed3601 said:


> Lol this dude @Rasengan is such an idiot.
> Like really dude after 210 pages filled with positive news and project and policy updates and improvement in KPK you still say that nothing has been done in KPK?
> You blind or something?



You, have a look at his mentality. He compares a province with a country. I have told him many times that IK has performed the best according to the resources he have.

I told him that I have this 200+ page thread as my proof what you have and he didn't have anything except personal attacks. You are right he's an idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

@RescueRanger ahem ahem 















Provincial crises management office.















Tourism Corporation Kyber Pakhtunkhwah

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Leader

KP Police Counter terrorism force getting professional training

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## karakoram

Leader said:


> View attachment 189696
> 
> 
> View attachment 189697
> View attachment 189697
> 
> 
> View attachment 189699
> 
> 
> KP Police Counter terrorism force getting professional training


Deer Alla i wish kpk became roll model for all privinces and become corruption free province.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BetterPakistan

@karakoram Ameen

@Leader Keep up the good work

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

razahassan1997 said:


> @karakoram Ameen
> 
> @Leader Keep up the good work



thanks buddy.. trying my best to promote the right party.

*The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) government is planning to remove at least 50% of public school teachers over poor performance, but not before giving them a golden handshake.*

Additional Secretary for Education Qaiser Alam told _The Express Tribune_ the golden handshake is among the options under consideration to improve the standard of education in government-run schools.

“Under this policy, teachers will be able to retire in an honourable manner,” he added.






According to official data, the provincial government has spent Rs93 billion on the education department which has 125,000 teachers on its payroll. However, this has not brought the performance of government schools at par with private schools.

As a result, the current government is chalking out a strategy to separate the grain from the chaff and only induct qualified and dedicated personnel as teachers at state-run institutes.

*Through the NTS*

Under the new plan, all teachers currently employed by the department will be expected to take the National Testing Services (NTS) exam which will be arranged at a district level. This will serve as a litmus test whereby the government can select the right people for the right posts.

According to insiders, teachers will be expected to score at least 50% in the test. If they do not make the cut, they will be given a chance to seek retirement under the golden handshake policy, as per still unconfirmed plans.

Alam said a series of discussions and consultations regarding the plans in the education department are under way. However, the final decision will be taken by the K-P cabinet once the approval of PTI Chairman Imran Khan has been sought.

*Farewell to arms*

Political parties have voiced reservations over arming school teachers; a decision the provincial government first announced and later took a U-turn on.

Earlier, on Wednesday, Minister for Elementary and Secondary Education Muhammad Atif Khan denied that the government had allowed teachers to carry weapons. However, twice in January Minister for Information Mushtaq Ghani had been quoted as saying teachers would be allowed to carry licenced permits to school, where parent-teacher councils would monitor their use.

Even after the rebuttal, members of various political parties are shocked to find this was proposed as a strategy to enhance security at schools. They are of the view that weaponising schools will strengthen the existing gun culture in the province. According to political leaders, it is time to bid farewell to arms and keep children away from them.

“I don’t know how a child will be able to get education with an AK-47 in his teacher’s hands,” Awami National Party (ANP) Senator Baz Muhammad Khan said.

Baz Muhammad urged the K-P government to devise a strategy to overcome militancy rather than encourage every citizen to carry arms. “This will negatively impact the minds of young schoolchildren,” he said. “I want children to hold pens rather than brandish guns.”

Former K-P chief minister and Jamiat Ulema Islam (JUI-F) MPA Akram Khan Durrani pressed the government to consult all political parties before taking any further steps.

“People with nefarious minds could obtain arms licences and wreak havoc,” he said. “The government, and not its citizens, is responsible for protecting the public.”

Meanwhile, Qaumi Watan Party’s (QWP) Anisa Zeb Tahirkhili urged the government to focus on security of schools and issue licences to security guards. “Giving teachers guns will undermine the fact that a pen is mightier than a sword,” Tahirkhili said.

*Setting the record straight*

When asked, former minister of health Shaukat Yousafzai said the decision was being portrayed in a negative light. The provincial government has not allowed teachers to carry guns. However, he added that teachers will be issued licences if they approach the government.

Monetised exits: Golden handshake in the works for govt school teachers – The Express Tribune

way to go, poor performance shall result in termination from service.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BetterPakistan

*‘Tabdeeli’ in K-P by Imran Khan and PTI*
*



*
*According to the March 2014 survey by Gallup, public satisfaction in K-P was highest with 57%. As opposed to public satisfaction in Punjab (27%) and Sindh (26%), one can see definite growth by the PTI. PHOTO: AFP/FILE*

*The 2013 general elections were perhaps the most important elections in the history of this country. They brought forward a positive change in political outlook. They were able to mobilise the masses to leave their houses and become an active part of the political process by voting. And they were a lethal blow to the venal aristocratic oligarchy; they brought a party to power that did not stand on aristocracy or family politics – the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI).*

*However, cynics now mock the PTI for not living up to the hype it created to bring out a complete metamorphosis or ‘tsunami’ in the system that runs Pakistan. The party blames this lack of change on the widespread corruption prevalent in government institutions. PTI has won a significant amount of seats, with a whole province of their own as well as a few important seats in Karachi – which they won against the ironclad rule of the Muttahida Qaumi Movement (MQM). These feats are definitely noteworthy.*

*This is the first time that the PTI has come to power. I think the party and its leader can learn a lot from the example of Narendra Modi, the current Indian premier. Before becoming prime minister, Modi progressed and developed Gujarat to such an extent that its people and the rest of India refused to be led by anyone else but him. He managed to make a name for himself and prove his merit. The PTI has a similar opportunity in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (K-P).*

*It should be kept in mind, however, that while Modi was given a thriving Gujarat to show his skills as a leader, Imran Khan and PTI is left to work with a volatile K-P that is distraught by civil war. In order to truly understand PTI’s performance in K-P, we need to observe what the party has done so far for its voters.*

*The people*

*The first year of governance by the newly elected party shows progress. According to the March 2014 survey by Gallup, public satisfaction in K-P was highest with 57%. As opposed to public satisfaction in Punjab (27%) and Sindh (26%), one can see definite growth in the PTI led province.*

*Administration*

*The K-P government has completely depoliticised its police force and there is no interference in the system by any minister, chief minister or even by Imran Khan himself. There is absolutely zero tolerance policy against corruption. Till date 129 police officials have been terminated and seven demoted on complaints regarding corruption and misuse of power. Earlier, the appointments were made through political interference but now a merit based NTS test is being introduced for recruitment purposes.*

*The government has also introduced an online FIR system, the first of its kind in Pakistan, through which a person can launch an FIR against anyone without any hazard and the police is bound to respond after verification. So far, 1030 FIRs have been registered through the online system. Nasir Durrani, IG police, is keen to establish model police stations all over K-P. Three police stations in Peshawar have already been converted into model police stations as reported on TV channels.*

*K-P was once considered to be the most corrupt province, according to Transparency International. Imran had promised before the elections that, if given the chance, he will wipe out corruption and so far, he seems to be on track. He has already removed two of K-P’s ministers on complaints by the public, which is admirable.*

*The provincial government has also changed the ‘patwari’ system. Fareeha Idrees, a TV anchor, has admitted in live show that she installed two secret cameras to see if a patwari (village accountant) will take any bribe but surprisingly no one took it due to fear of strict action.*

*Legislations*

*Twenty five new bills have been passed by the K-P assembly till date. The Right to Information Bill has been updated by the PTI which is a huge step towards forcing transparency in governance system. It gives the people of K-P the right to access all the information online. Right to Services Act is another of its kind through which citizens have the right to ask questions about any public matter and government will be bound to answer that question in a prescribed time. The citizen can also file a complaint against officials who do not comply with the prescribed time-period.*

*Health*

*Medicine and treatment is now free in all government hospitals of K-P and the government has also launched a campaign called “Sehat Ka Insaf” that aims to fight against polio. So far, 1.3 million children have been immunised as part of this campaign. The World Health Organisation (WHO) delegation, which met Imran, congratulated him on a successful anti-polio drive because a recent report showed that no case of polio have been seen in K-P after the campaign – that in itself is a big achievement for the party.*

*Education*

*PTI has shown its plans to bring a fundamental change in education as well. The government has recruited 8000 teachers and recruitment of further 6000 teachers is still in process – all of whom will also be appointed by the NTS. Plans of a mammoth project of an education city are under way where the people can choose from a variety of professions and fields. Independent monitoring systems have been introduced to ensure attendance of both teachers and students. It will monitor around 28000 schools in the province. The project was launched on April 16, 2014. For me, this is much more important than bus networks and motorways that the federal government seem to be so passionate about.*

*‘Tameer-e-School’ project, another campaign, was started by the PTI government to raise funds for K-P schools that are in truly deplorable conditions and details of missing facilities in the schools are given online. Donors can choose to fund a particular school and have the right to check if their funds are being used at the right place.*

*After declaring an ‘education emergency’ in the province, an enrolment campaign was launched by Imran called ‘Parho aur Zindagi Badlo’ (study and change lives). Approximately 0.3 million children have been enrolled in schools, as part of this project, to help secure a brighter future for the people of K-P. To encourage female education, the provincial government has decided to pay a monthly stipend of Rs 200 to every school-going girl, to encourage parents to educate their daughters. This will help increase the female literacy rate in the province. A uniform education system has been introduced in academic sessions, which started this year in April, while books are being published and distributed for all grade one students and soon for the rest of the grades as well.*

*The PTI is working for its people; there should be little doubt about that. The biggest challenge the K-P government faces is that of security. Imran should use his think tanks to work towards making K-P a safer province. If he continues with the level of progress made in the province, he has the potential to become Pakistan’s Modi and win everyone’s heart.*

*But this can only happen if he plays his cards right and so far, he has all the right cards in his hand.*



*Blue colored words are clickable and are the sources from where that information is collected.*



*@Norwegian @Jzaib @Leader@WAJsal @waleed3601 @Jazzbot @ajpirzada @Khalidr @mr42O @nomi007 *
*@Pakistani shaheens @karakoram *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## waleed3601

@Leader post# 3140 made my jaw drop for over 5 minutes. i kept looking again and again and couldnt get enough. 
just goes to show what strict anti corruption policy looks like and how money used properly can achieve marvels.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BetterPakistan

waleed3601 said:


> @Leader post# 3140 made my jaw drop for over 5 minutes. i kept looking again and again and couldnt get enough.
> just goes to show what strict anti corruption policy looks like and how money used properly can achieve marvels.



That post made me shocked

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

waleed3601 said:


> @Leader post# 3140 made my jaw drop for over 5 minutes. i kept looking again and again and couldnt get enough.
> just goes to show what strict anti corruption policy looks like and how money used properly can achieve marvels.



Yup, me too thought for a while before sharing, that whether it truly is, then I double checked to confirm...

hope that people inside work, so that we can truly see change.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> KP Police Counter terrorism force getting professional training




Whats the update on this? I'm eagerly looking forward to see this force as operational.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

Some one have any update regarding corruption in worker welfare board and working folks grammar schools urder wwb.


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Whats the update on this? I'm eagerly looking forward to see this force as operational.



This is from recent. so I am guessing it would take about 6 months atleast to train the first batch.


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> This is from recent. so I am guessing it would take about 6 months atleast to train the first batch.




The first batch was raised in late 2014, with 8-10 months training course. So the first batch was expected to be operational by mid 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakCan

Great to see Imran Khan bringing positive change in KPK and hopefully by the time next elections come people will line up to vote for him in masses. Hopefully he continues to make positive decisions and stays clear of any more blunders on the national stage. I truly believe Pakistan will achieve what it is capable off, if Imran khan comes to power.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Khalidr

waleed3601 said:


> Lol this dude @Rasengan is such an idiot.
> Like really dude after 210 pages filled with positive news and project and policy updates and improvement in KPK you still say that nothing has been done in KPK?
> You blind or something?



i was reading his previous post and i find him very stupid, who is this guy, trying to prove some thing while abusing others, this is hilarious.. @Rasengan as your name shows your childish character from Naruto, stop acting like fool, respect other members even if you have difference of opinion, you are not in your school canteen..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

Khalidr said:


> i was reading his previous post and i find him very stupid, who is this guy, trying to prove some thing while abusing others, this is hilarious.. @Rasengan as your name shows your childish character from Naruto, stop acting like fool, respect other members even if you have difference of opinion, you are not in your school canteen..



He's an idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

*State-of the-art: New general bus stand in the works *

*PESHAWAR: The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa government has planned to construct a new state-of-the-art general bus stand in the heart of the provincial capital.*

Speaking to _The Express Tribune_, Municipal Corporation Peshawar Administrator Syed Zafar Ali Shah said the two-storey building will be constructed adjacent to the present general bus stand and will be equipped with facilities at par with Bacha Khan International Airport.

“Rs2 billion is the cost of the project and will be completed over a period of 18 months,” he said, adding the 155-kanal site map is already being prepared. Shah said a Lahore-based private firm will construct the stand in coordination with the MCP, adding Chowk Yaadgar, Namak Mandi and Ghanta Ghar will also be refurbished.

“A sufficient amount has been allocated in the Annual Development Programme (ADP) for the beautification of the city,” he said. Shah said the administration is aware of the problems commuters face, claiming the new bus stand will improve the transport infrastructure of Peshawar.

Another municipal officer said the vehicles arriving will be parked on the first floor while those departing will be parked on the ground floor. He said a passenger lounge will be constructed while ticket booths will also be set up. “The municipal corporation will generate Rs500 million annually through fares,” he added.

Transporters have welcomed the initiative. Public Transport Owners Association (PTOA) Peshawar President Khan Zaman told _The Express Tribune_ the announcement sounds promising as the existing bus stand is in a dilapidated condition.

Zaman said the government will formulate a cargo policy and fix luggage limits per passenger. Other association members Noor Muhammad, Yar Muhammad Afridi and Zahir Shah also welcomed the move.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

mufti Mehmood flyover
just near completion

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Rasengan

> I DON'T WANT TO ARGUE WITH YOU ANYMORE AND THE REASON IS THAT YOU WAS BORN AS A DULLARD.



Technically you quoted my post first, henceforth you initiated the discourse of the debate with me Chai Wala In addition, its hilarious to witness the outcome of your frustration on such a simple topic in which you failed to refute my allegations. Furthermore, you illiterate fool there is no need to use capital locks on all your words


----------



## Rasengan

> Lol this dude @@Rasengan is such an idiot.
> Like really dude after 210 pages filled with positive news and project and policy updates and improvement in KPK you still say that nothing has been done in KPK?
> You blind or something?



Its astounding to witness the regressive mindset of Pakistani's, who don't actually think before they utter such nonsense. I have clearly advocated at the beginning, that PTI as a political party should be accredited for bringing social change to KPK. However, I am entitled within the rules of this forum to express my opinion on the subject, that it was disappointing to see the low level of investment flow within the province. The link put forward by Chai Wala, on the $1 billion investment was a hoax, because no such company actually exists in China with that designated corporate name. Therefore, you should make an appointment with specsavers and purchase some glasses, before you accuse others of blindness.


----------



## Rasengan

> i was reading his previous post and i find him very stupid, who is this guy, trying to prove some thing while abusing others, this is hilarious.. @@Rasengan as your name shows your childish character from Naruto, stop acting like fool, respect other members even if you have difference of opinion, you are not in your school canteen..



Your entire paragraph was full of gibberish nonsense, because it contained no detailed analysis of why my messages, where inadequate to your taste. Technically, Razahassan1997 quoted my commentary first and he had the audacity to insult me, just because my sentiment on the subject was different to his. Henceforth, I gave him a taste of his own medicine which has psychologically effected him deeply, since he was forced to use capital locks on his correspondence. I will never respect an individual who would accuse me of supporting patwaris, just because I criticize PTI. Furthermore, Naruto is the third best selling manga series in the history of Japan and people of all ages across the world actually have an interests in it. Clearly, you have no understanding on the cultural traditional significance of manga comics on the Japanese population, otherwise you would not have made such a soundless argument.


----------



## Leader

KP Govt active against Timber Mafia !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BetterPakistan

Rasengan said:


> Technically you quoted my post first, henceforth you initiated the discourse of the debate with me Chai Wala In addition, its hilarious to witness the outcome of your frustration on such a simple topic in which you failed to refute my allegations. Furthermore, you illiterate fool there is no need to use capital locks on all your words



I thought that you will be a reasonable man and will understand what I say but you are a senseless human being. Kiddo I quoted you first and now I am saying that I don't want to argue with you anymore. You failed to prove your allegations and as far as I am concerned I proved everything what I want to. I have this entire thread as my source while you don't have any. You are a kiddo, kiddo  Capital words were used for a capital idiot. My frustation? Mr. Kiddo if you have a look at our posts you started doing personal attacks first because you wasn't able to prove your incorrect allegations mr. jahil.

@waleed3601 @Khalidr this user @Rasengan has quoted you and I am sure that he will do personal attacks on both of you because he can't do anything except that. Have a look above on his previous posts which contains something for both of you. Basically, he don't know how to quote anyone that's why you guys didn't received any notification.


----------



## s.k

karakoram said:


> Deer Alla i wish kpk became roll model for all privinces and become corruption free province.


altaf bhai ta pukhtun ye ma wail ka majar ye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

s.k said:


> altaf bhai ta pukhtun ye ma wail ka majar ye


ao rora pukhtoon yam da kpk yam da kho funny picture de zama display ke lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## s.k

karakoram said:


> ao rora pukhtoon yam da kpk yam da kho funny picture de zama display ke lolz


yara bilkul da iltaf bhai paranka ye


----------



## karakoram

s.k said:


> yara bilkul da iltaf bhai paranka ye


haha rora kam ze nah ye ?


----------



## Rasengan

> I thought that you will be a reasonable man and will understand what I say but you are a senseless human being. Kiddo I quoted you first and now I am saying that I don't want to argue with you anymore. You failed to prove your allegations and as far as I am concerned I proved everything what I want to. I have this entire thread as my source while you don't have any. You are a kiddo, kiddo  Capital words were used for a capital idiot. My frustation? Mr. Kiddo if you have a look at our posts you started doing personal attacks first because you wasn't able to prove your incorrect allegations mr. jahil.



Your argument is coherently illogical, because an individual can never become a senseless human being, on the proclamation that he has a separate viewpoint on a particular subject. In your previous correspondence you proposed the idea that PTI have done exceptionally well in bringing $1 billion worth of investment to KPK. However, this hypothesis was erroneous in nature, since no company actually exists with that designated corporate name. This assumption can be validated on the basis of actually visiting the AIC website on Google. Furthermore, I have informed you quite clearly that this particular topic can be resolved by asking a Chinese member to settle the matter on whether such a company exists. 

In your previous dispatch you ascribed to the notion that I failed to prove that China changed within one year of its open door policy. The historical evidence will tilt in my favor, because obviously China changed its economic system of socialism to capitalism and Maoist political philosophy became extinct within the CCP. Henceforth, the term open door policy was coined by Deng Xiaoping in 1978 and certain members of the party were eradicated for speaking against him. Then you utilized the analogy, that you cannot compare a province to a country. However, this dogma of your's was false because the open door policy was initiated in five separate economic zones based in five provinces. Each of these economic zones were autonomous in nature and were goaded by the central government of China, to compete with each other on the economic front. Guangzhou the capital of Guangdong is one such case, how things changed rapidly due to proactive local government policy in alluring investment from abroad. Your argument on this issue was non-existent, except for articulating on the idea that KPK has terrorism. However, your knowledge on China is very weak because its quite obvious that during the Great Leap Forward and Cultural Revolution more than 30 million people died and Deng Xiaoping had to use force to come into power.

The only petulant child on this forum is you, because you can never accept the idea of someone actually criticizing PTI as a government. Capital locks in your previous message was applied by you, because the frustration of losing a debate was boiling inside. You had the audacity to insult my opinion, therefore I simply returned the gesture in which you failed to compete. There is no need for you to reply to this message, because I have said everything I wanted to say on the topic at hand.


----------



## RescueRanger

nomi007 said:


> mufti Mehmood flyover
> just near completion




Great job.


----------



## s.k

karakoram said:


> haha rora kam ze nah ye ?


za da pekhawar yam kho useygam pa karachi k

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

Rasengan said:


> Your argument is coherently illogical, because an individual can never become a senseless human being, on the proclamation that he has a separate viewpoint on a particular subject. In your previous correspondence you proposed the idea that PTI have done exceptionally well in bringing $1 billion worth of investment to KPK. However, this hypothesis was erroneous in nature, since no company actually exists with that designated corporate name. This assumption can be validated on the basis of actually visiting the AIC website on Google. Furthermore, I have informed you quite clearly that this particular topic can be resolved by asking a Chinese member to settle the matter on whether such a company exists.
> 
> In your previous dispatch you ascribed to the notion that I failed to prove that China changed within one year of its open door policy. The historical evidence will tilt in my favor, because obviously China changed its economic system of socialism to capitalism and Maoist political philosophy became extinct within the CCP. Henceforth, the term open door policy was coined by Deng Xiaoping in 1978 and certain members of the party were eradicated for speaking against him. Then you utilized the analogy, that you cannot compare a province to a country. However, this dogma of your's was false because the open door policy was initiated in five separate economic zones based in five provinces. Each of these economic zones were autonomous in nature and were goaded by the central government of China, to compete with each other on the economic front. Guangzhou the capital of Guangdong is one such case, how things changed rapidly due to proactive local government policy in alluring investment from abroad. Your argument on this issue was non-existent, except for articulating on the idea that KPK has terrorism. However, your knowledge on China is very weak because its quite obvious that during the Great Leap Forward and Cultural Revolution more than 30 million people died and Deng Xiaoping had to use force to come into power.
> 
> The only petulant child on this forum is you, because you can never accept the idea of someone actually criticizing PTI as a government. Capital locks in your previous message was applied by you, because the frustration of losing a debate was boiling inside. You had the audacity to insult my opinion, therefore I simply returned the gesture in which you failed to compete. There is no need for you to reply to this message, because I have said everything I wanted to say on the topic at hand.



At last what I can say you is that I give you a bunch of shit. You didn't proved anything nor you provided any source. No one will trust your crap, come up with source. You failed to give me answer for all the questions I asked and yet you are comparing a province with a country. I will suggest you to look at the rights of provincial govt in Pakistan and there's a big difference between Pakistan and China if you know anything. No one will trust you if you say that company doesn't exist because everyone will trust that News paper which is famous and reliable while you have no identification here. When IK will come in power at federal level, I will definitely have argument with you if you remain here till that time. Good Luck and enjoy standing in line of fuel stations to get 1 litre of petrol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

Work in progress on Mufti Mehmood Flyover

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Pakistan's first police school of explosive handling

Pakistan's first police bomb handling school.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

NOWSHERA – In a latest counter-terrorism effort, Pakistan’s first training centre regarding explosive handling has been inaugurated in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa’s Nowshera city today (Monday)

The ceremony was attended by Chief Minister Pervaiz Khattak, IG Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Nasir Durrani, AIG Bomb Disposal Unit Shafqat Malik and other high officials.

At the Police School of Explosive Handling, law enforcement personnel will be given training of neutralizing different kinds of bombs and landmines. Police will also be trained regarding procedure of probe at the blast site.

Also, several courses will be offered to enhance capacity building of the law enforcement personnel.

Addressing the event, Chief Minister Pervaiz Khattak stated that police are being given every kind of training and facilities.

He said no one will be allowed to do corruption.

Bombs and IEDs have presented a challenge for security in the region, as they seem to be the weapon of choice for Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) and other foreign militant groups.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=413992695431211

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

Pakistan's first police school of explosive handling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

KP:Special incentives for pregnant women to extend across province

KP:Special incentives for pregnant women to extend across province

KP:Special incentives for pregnant women to extend across province

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waleed3601

*For female literacy: Govt to set up 1,000 community schools*
By Asad Zia
Published: February 11, 2015





“The number of schools per village will be decided as per the requirements of the area and all facilities would be provided as we do not lack funds,” said Atif. PHOTO: AFP

*PESHAWAR: 
To boost female literacy rate in the province, the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa government has decided to establish 1,000 community schools for girls in all 25 districts.*

*For accessibility*

In comparison to boys, very few girls in the province attend school, said Minister for Education Muhammad Atif Khan. “Girls do not go to schools due to various reasons, one of them being accessibility.”






According to Atif, parents in rural areas do not allow their daughters to go to distant areas for schooling and because of this reason the government has decided to establish community schools in villages to make education accessible for girls.

Atif said under this scheme, local communities will provide land for schools while the government will arrange teachers and equip the school buildings. “Work on the project will start from the new academic year,” said the minister.

He added the community school programme will first be initiated in Peshawar and then expanded to other districts. “The number of schools per village will be decided as per the requirements of the area and all facilities would be provided as we do not lack funds,” said Atif.

*Expecting lasting benefits*

Experts in the field of education have urged the government to ensure the scheme is a long-term one.

Talking to _The Express Tribune_, K-P Peace Education and Development Foundation Programme Manager Tariq Hayat Khan appreciated the initiative and said it will increase female literacy in underdeveloped districts. “The government should work on turning it into a long-term project as such schemes have been discontinued in the past due to lack of funds.”

According to Tariq, in 2004, the government launched a similar project to establish primary schools for girls in villages. Under the project funded by Unicef, hundreds of schools were set up in various districts, but the scheme was wrapped up later due to lack of funds.

“Such projects that are initiated by non-profit organisations last only for a few years and are soon shelved, putting children’s education at stake,” said Tariq.

_Published in The Express Tribune, February 11th, 2015_

----------------------------------

Where the PTI haters at?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

waleed3601 said:


> Where the PTI haters at?



Brother they have set "unwatch" to this thread


----------



## BetterPakistan




----------



## Rasengan

> *To boost female literacy rate in the province, the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa government has decided to establish 1,000 community schools for girls in all 25 districts.*



This initiative is a proactive stance by the provincial government to overcome the hurdles of illiteracy and to recognize the rights and dignity of female members of Pakistani society.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*New Ambulance at KTH Hospital Peshawar*_






_*Traffic Education Mobile in Hayatabad Peshawar, educating people to drive in their own lanes *_





















*Another dispute center opened up to serve the people of kpk 




*

_*MNA kohat sheryar Afridi built a road in Sheikh Ziarat Allah Dad UC PK 37 from his own Fund. *_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

PTI Chairman Imran Khan visit's nowshera Police Academy and inspected the police training facilities . IG KPK Briefed him about the Performance of KPK Police (February 11. 2015)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal.

Leader said:


> View attachment 192608
> View attachment 192609
> 
> PTI Chairman Imran Khan visit's nowshera Police Academy and inspected the police training facilities . IG KPK Briefed him about the Performance of KPK Police (February 11. 2015)



Is this the special combat unit under training?


----------



## Leader

Bilal. said:


> Is this the special combat unit under training?



Yes.
Women commandos, trigger-ready to combat terror - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nasirahmad

waleed3601 said:


> Lol this dude @Rasengan is such an idiot.
> Like really dude after 210 pages filled with positive news and project and policy updates and improvement in KPK you still say that nothing has been done in KPK?
> You blind or something?


love u IK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

three arrangements between PTI and IG KPK !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007

Mufti Mahmmod fly over peshawar near completion

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BetterPakistan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Qalandari

PTI government has failed badly it seems.


----------



## BetterPakistan

Qalandari said:


> PTI government has failed badly it seems.



I will suggest you to get some proofs because no one here is going to trust what you blindly mention. We have 200+ pages thread going on which shows there progress.

Do you support PPP (Bilawal)? If yes then you should see their 30+ years performance in Sindh and there recent 5 years in federal.


----------



## Qalandari

razahassan1997 said:


> I will suggest you to get some proofs because no one here is going to trust what you blindly mention. We have 200+ pages thread going on which shows there progress.
> 
> Do you support PPP (Bilawal)? If yes then you should see their 30+ years performance in Sindh and there recent 5 years in federal.




Do I need to remind you of the promises which PTI made soon after elections ?


----------



## BetterPakistan

Qalandari said:


> Do I need to remind you of the promises which PTI made soon after elections ?



Okay, Go ahead remind me those promises. I will then tell you the resources which a provincial govt have and then I will ask you about their performance. Every political party make promises before elections not only in Pakistan but in entire world. PTI at least is doing much better then all the other provinces and political parties. No body can remove the mess of 65+ years in just a year or two.

Shall I remind you the performance not promises by PPP in every elections? Shall I remind you there most recent federal and provincial performance?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waleed3601

Qalandari said:


> PTI government has failed badly it seems.


Govt to implement long-term development strategies: CM | ePaper | DAWN.COM
Rs11 million recovered from corrupt officials in Dir | ePaper | DAWN.COM
Just read these 2 articles published in Dawn today.
And this is just one random today, but development news is visible every single day in Dawn KP edition paper.
How can you know a government has failed if you don't know anything about it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

waleed3601 said:


> Govt to implement long-term development strategies: CM | ePaper | DAWN.COM
> Rs11 million recovered from corrupt officials in Dir | ePaper | DAWN.COM
> Just read these 2 articles published in Dawn today.
> And this is just one random today, but development news is visible every single day in Dawn KP edition paper.
> How can you know a government has failed if you don't know anything about it?



Brother just look at his picture because that's the man he supports. It tells his level of thinking. Ignore him. We have 200+ pages thread here which proves everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

*@razahassan1997 *
*@waleed3601*
*dont reply to him *he is ppp lunatic ignore him 
we already have patwaris we dont need feudal lovers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

Dr. Stranglove said:


> *@razahassan1997 *
> *@waleed3601*
> *dont reply to him *he is ppp lunatic ignore him
> we already have patwaris we dont need feudal lovers



@waleed3601 Ignore him. He's just begging some attention.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waleed3601

*Directorate of Information & Public Relations, Govt. of KP*
4 hrs · 
The Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has completed the preliminary draft of integrated Development strategy “ for the Province identifying mining, Tourism hydle generation, construction industry, education and Health as key sectors vital development.
The proposed draft of this Medium term Development strategy prepared on the directives of PTI leadership was discussed threadbare at a meeting attended by PTI Chairman Imran Khan along with top PTI Leadership at KP House in Islamabad. The meeting was also attended by Chief Minister Pervez Khattak and Administrative Secretaries of KP nation building departments.
The economic experts present on the occasion described the proposed economic growth strategy as an engine of job creation, poverty alleviation, improvement in health care facilities, transparency and accountability.
Highlighting the salient features, of the document named as “reclaiming prosperity in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa”
Mr. Zafar Ali Shah Secretary Planning and Development Govt: of KP informed that energy forth Pakistani abroad is from KP, who are sending remittances from abroad work 2.25 Billion dollars, which can be invested in various profitable Sectors. He said that the strategy envisages a number of steps for improving investment climate in the province by removing investment problems at the highest level. The proposed ISD, however has laid more stress skill development, keeping in view the growing demand of skilled labour from abroad. The integrated Development strategy has recommended emphasis on marble, granite Pharma and food in manufacturing sector. While steps for encouragement of small and medium contractors have also been suggested. In Agriculture and Livestock sector, Integrated farming Zones, disease surveillance and development of arid range land for livestock development.
The document also stressed the need of branding strategy for tourism development and special security measures at tourism sites.
The document has also prioritized the mining sector and stressed for more transparency in lease awards and increasing incentives for mine workers. The proposed integrated Development strategy also lays emphasis on establishing a conducive investment atmospheres. A Number of initiatives have been proposed for creating that investment friendly climate which included resolving investors problem under one roof. The Document reveals that the province has a huge potential of generating 27000 MW Hydle generation. Which needed to be tapped at the provincial level. The strategy also recommended for re-organization of PESCO and more concentration on micro Hydle plants and seeking financers for such projects. Improving condition of roads network has also been stressed particularly in poorest districts. Expansion of road correctively with Afghanistan has also been emphasized. The document has suggested a mass transit system for the historical city of Peshawar along with construction of trucking terminals at Peshawar and D.I Khan. The document also stressed for introducing e-Governance and ensuring rule of Law and suggested a number of initiatives in these sectors. The health and Education are the other two sectors, identified for reforms measures. Training of female Teachers and up gradation of primary School to Middle level and improving quality of education at low cost private educational institution. The document also underlines the importance of increased efforts far revenue mobilization.
A number of proposals were put forth in the meeting for incorporation in the proposed draft. The draft will be ready for implementation in next few months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalidr

Qalandari said:


> PTI government has failed badly it seems.



here we go, one feudal mentality, we were having patwaris, supporters of Altaf the killer, but u were missing, so welcome..


----------



## BetterPakistan

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*KPK Education City – NUST, Bahria + Korea, Japan show interest*

*PESHAWAR: Around 20 international universities have expressed an interest in opening up campuses at ‘Education City’ in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P).*

The proposed hub will accommodate campuses of national and international universities to provide Pakistani students the opportunity to obtain foreign degrees at home, stated officials of the provincial higher education department.

The K-P government has signed a memorandum of understanding with the British Council to start the project at the earliest, the officials told _The Express Tribune_ on Friday. The site has been selected and land acquired.

Around 30,000 kanals of land in Jehangira will be used to build the education city. The project will be adjacent to the proposed Mega City near the Swabi Interchange on the Peshawar-Islamabad Motorway.

“We have briefed Chief Minister (CM) Pervez Khattak and other relevant officials on the project, and they termed it a new beginning for the province’s education sector,” shared an education department official.

On Saturday, K-P Assembly Speaker Asad Qaiser told journalists at a news conference that the British Council will help the province liaise with 20 international universities to help set up their campuses. Qaisar claimed Saudi Arabia, Japan and South Korea have shown initial interest in the project.

When contacted, Special Assistant to the CM on Higher Education Mushtaq Ghani said the National University of Sciences and Technology, and Bahria University – among other national universities – have agreed to open campuses in Education City.

Students spend millions studying abroad, with Education City they will be able to get the same education at home at an affordable cost, claimed Ghani.

According to CM spokesperson Shiraz Paracha, Education City will not only provide educational opportunities, it will boost the economic condition of K-P by attracting investment, generating jobs and reducing unemployment in the province.


Source:- Foreign credentials: International universities show keen interest in K-P Education City – The Express Tribune

British Council interest to begin the project of International Universities in K-P-K. - CrazyMela



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




*British Council to facilitate KPK govt in setting up Education City*

*



*
*Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan and British Council sign MOU on education*
The British Council Pakistan and the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) on education. This agreement will pave the way for future cooperation on all levels of education between the KPK government and the British Council.

The MoU is signed to develop cooperation and collaboration for promotion of Education through mutual collaborative activities, which can result in betterment of the economic condition in the province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Speaking at the ceremony, provincial assembly Speaker Asad Qaiser said: “This MoU is an active first step towards what the PTI government had promised to the people in its manifesto which was to deliver quality education for all.”

The agreement also focuses on strengthening and developing human resource with emphasis on increasing women participation in education. It will strive for higher quality and relevance to local and international job market demand.

British Council Director, Pakistan, Peter Upton said: “This accord is the result of a clear vision and sustained commitment from the KPK government. Creating educational opportunities for young people is a key means of providing economic and social opportunity for all.”

“We are pleased to be working with the chief minister, the speaker on this ambitious goal and we are taking the first steps towards a wider collaboration that involves higher education, skills development, English language support exchanges and hopefully the re-opening of another British Council Library,” he held.

The British Council will provide technical support and advice to the KPK government on designing and setting up of an Education City Project and help promote the Education City Project in the UK to attract world class universities to set up their campuses in Pakistan.

See Invitation to Tender by British Council at Invitation to Tender (ITT): Scoping study in KPK | British Council (deadline 28 Feb, 2015)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

^^^^
if successful would be one of the biggest achievement of kpk/pti gov.


----------



## BetterPakistan

Dr. Stranglove said:


> if successful would be one of the biggest achievement of kpk/pti gov.



What if successful?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

razahassan1997 said:


> What if successful?


if completed before the next elections 
pakistani succesful samja kr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

Dr. Stranglove said:


> if completed before the next elections
> pakistani succesful samja kr



Oh,, I got it now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalidr

Dr. Stranglove said:


> if completed before the next elections
> pakistani succesful samja kr



u are damm right. haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

PTI ha failed badly.


----------



## nomi007

self deleted


----------



## BetterPakistan

Qalandari said:


> PTI ha failed badly.



has*


Get something to prove it.
Moderators please look at this troll.


----------



## BetterPakistan

*This survey was done by Dawn.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## insight-out

razahassan1997 said:


> *This survey was done by Dawn.*



Surprised that with all the news coming out of KPK, law enforcement / police does not figure higher. Sindh is just sad.


----------



## nasirahmad

imran khan says
allah na insaan k hatoon me neyat aur koshish de ha
kamyabi wo daita ha
aur ye wo kamyabian ha aur is k pechay humara support b ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## insight-out

*Solar to power thousands of off-grid homes in north Pakistan*

*Pakistan's northern Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province plans to supply solar power to 5,800 off-grid households in 200 villages, promoting clean energy amid conventional electricity shortages.*

PESHAWAR, Pakistan (Thomson Reuters Foundation) - Pakistan's northern Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province plans to supply solar power to 5,800 off-grid households in 200 villages, promoting clean energy amid conventional electricity shortages.

The provincial government has earmarked 400 million rupees (US$3.94 million) for the nine-month solar project, which will equip up to 29 households in each village.

The scheme is part of the Green Growth Initiative launched a year ago in Peshawar by former international cricket star Imran Khan, who is chairman of the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) party, which governs the province.

The initiative aims to boost economic development in a way that uses natural resources sustainably, by increasing uptake of clean energy and forest cover, for example.

The provincial government plans to hook up at least 10 percent of the 40 percent of the province that is off-grid in the next three years with solar power and small-scale hydroelectric plants, said Atif Khan, provincial minister for education, energy and power.

It is already setting up micro-hydro plants - which harness running water and do not require dams - in the mountainous north of the province, while off-grid households in the south will be provided with solar energy.

The government will pay 90 percent of the cost of the solar equipment, with the rest shouldered by households.

Families will receive a 200-watt solar panel, two batteries and other accessories to run a ceiling fan, a pedestal fan, three LED lights, and two mobile phone charging slots.

NO MORE 'BEGGING'

In total, the project will generate 1.2 megawatts (MW), in the first stage of a wider plan to provide all off-grid households in southern Khyber Pakhtunkhwa with solar energy.

Across the province, total demand for electricity in grid-connected areas is 2,500 MW, but they receive only 1,600 MW from the national grid run from Islamabad, the country's political centre.

“We will exploit renewable energy resources and produce our own electricity, after which we will not need to beg from the centre,” said Imran Khan.

He told a workers' convention in Islamabad last month he would pay full attention to resolving Khyber Pakhtunkhwa’s energy crisis, besides bringing significant improvements in education and health.

According to the World Bank, some 44 percent of households in Pakistan are not connected to the grid.

More than 80 percent are in rural areas, where a World Bank survey found that 30 to 45 percent of households use kerosene as a primary or secondary source of lighting. Some use candles, due to the high cost of kerosene.

Pakistan faces a year-round electricity shortfall which rises to around 8,000 MW in the summer. The country’s rural areas suffer blackouts of more than 14 hours a day while urban areas experience up to 10 hours of daily power cuts.

VALUE FOR MONEY?

Promoting renewables is the best solution to the energy crisis, because lighting off-grid households with solar requires only a one-off cost and effort, said Naseer Ahmad, president of the Renewable and Alternative Energy Association of Pakistan.

“Investing in (solar) energy is much better than investing in the construction of dams and exploration for fossil fuels,” he said.

It also avoids greenhouse gas emissions, and provides a more reliable supply of power than the overstretched grid, he added.

But he suggested the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government should cover only half the cost of the household solar equipment while the rest should be paid by the recipients to enhance public interest in the project and mobilise more funding to extend it.

Ahmad also urged the provincial government to launch an awareness campaign about the benefits of clean energy, encouraging individuals to start installing solar panels on their own.

“Solar energy will also improve people’s quality of life by cutting their spending on kerosene and firewood,” he said.

Opposition party members in the province and some clean energy experts have expressed reservations about the project, arguing the government should focus instead on grid-based solutions.

“The off-grid projects are a waste of time and money. These are temporary measures and are not sustainable,” said Senator Zahid Khan of the Awami National Party, a major opposition group in the provincial assembly.

Most beneficiaries of the solar scheme are poor people, he said, raising the risk they might sell the solar equipment for cash, or let it fall into disrepair because they cannot afford to maintain it or replace the batteries.

“The government should start building small dams in the province as this would not only help generate enough electricity but also provide water for irrigation and drinking,” he said.

(Reporting by Aamir Saeed; editing by Megan Rowling)

- Reuters


More coverage
*Pakistan to bring solar to off-grid households
Imran Khan-led initiative to supply Pakistani homes with free solar energy*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nasirahmad



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BetterPakistan

@nomi007 hey you live in KPK?

If yes then can you get some infrastructure development images in KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nasirahmad

PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Textbook Board has incorporated some verses of the holy Quran, Hadith and wise sayings on the inner titles of the school books to discourage corruption and promote harmony in the society.

The move is aimed at scaling up awareness about the evil of corruption in society.

The verse number 10 of the Surah Al-Hujrat stressing unity among Muslims has also been included on the inner titles of the books which states: “Muslims are brothers, therefore make peace between the two brothers and fear Allah so that the mercy may be shown to you.”

*Textbook board takes decision with NAB’s consultation*

By including this verse the authorities intend to discourage sectarianism in the society. Such verses and holy sayings would be part of books from grade-1 to grade-12 to discourage corruption and sectarianism, sources said, adding that the books had been published and would be distributed among students from the academic year starting from coming April.

They said that the board had taken the decision to include verses and sayings of the holy Prophet with the consultation of the National Accountability Bureau and Directorate of Curricula and Teachers Education. They said that these verses, Hadith, etc would replace earlier such material against militancy and in favour of peace incorporated in textbooks by the previous government.

Over 100 messages against corruption from the holy Quran, Hadith and wise sayings have been mentioned on the titles of the books.

Included in the textbooks verse number 172 from the Surah Al-Baqara states: “O you who believe! eat of the good things that We have provided you with----.”

A hadith included in the books says: “The holy Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) cursed the one who gives bribe and the one who takes it.”

The inscription of the anti-corruption materials was the brainchild of the NAB, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, the sources said. They said that when the students would read the anti-corruption messages in their books it would create awareness among them and help them to differentiate between the right and wrong.

The sources said that corruption had become an evil severely affecting every aspect of life and with incorporation of such messages in textbooks the students would be sensitised about the evil of corruption in their early age.

The sources said that the verses of the holy Quran about unity among Muslims would help reduce the gap between different schools of thought in the society. It would also help in reducing hatred among different sects, which was one of the reasons of unrest in the country, they said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BetterPakistan

*SMS service launched for getting traffic updates*





A man uses his cellphone. — AFP/file
PESHAWAR: Police with the help of some young and energetic students of Peshawar have launched SMS service for getting updates on traffic issues from the traffic control in the city.

People can get traffic updates immediately by just sending an SMS to Peshawar traffic police.

The service has been introduced keeping in view the fact that people face difficulties while using the road with respect to traffic. The service will enable people to get traffic updates immediately.

*The SMS alert system has been developed by Syed Shahzad and Faizullah, who are young and energetic students of Peshawar.*

*They have voluntarily developed the system to facilitate people, says a press release.*

The students met IGP Nasir Khan Durrani and volunteered to build a system by which information about traffic flow and traffic jams would be shared with the public immediately and people would be able to plan their journey according to those traffic updates.

The users would be sent a request to Peshawar traffic police through SMS and would receive traffic update instantly.

The people should type PT and sent it to 8333 from any network, the release said, adding they would receive updates about the traffic situation in Peshawar city.

The service will be initially providing traffic updates of Peshawar and will soon be extended to the entire province.

_Published in Dawn, February 24th, 2015_



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




*GPS technology to be used to monitor forests: CM*





Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak inaugurating spring tree plantation campaign by planting sapling of Chinar at lawn of CM House. — INP
PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government on Monday launched spring tree plantation campaign with introduction of latest GPS technology to ensure proper growth of every sapling.

Chief Minister Pervez Khattak opened the tree plantation campaign 2015 by planting a sapling of Chinar at the lawns of the Chief Minister House here on Monday, according to a handout.

Talking to mediapersons on the occasion, Mr Khattak said that the tree plantation drive was being launched with new vigour wherein 350 million saplings would be planted in streamlined and scientific ways. He said that the number would be increased to one billion trees during the coming three years.

A salient feature of the campaign, he said, would be the use of latest GPS technology that would not only ensure proper growth of each and every sapling but its illicit cutting would be immediately traced and dealt with accordingly.

Provincial Minister for Environment Ishtiaq Khan Urmar and secretary environment Syed Nazar Hussain Shah were among those in attendance.

The chief minister deplored that increasing environmental degradation was continuously posing a serious threat to the globe. He regretted that ruthless harvesting of trees and erosion of fertile lands due to floods were the basic reasons for ever soaring air, water and soil pollution.

He said that PTI-led coalition government had initiated revolutionary steps to arrest this alarming situation as trees provided fresh air and oxygen to all living beings on earth.

“The cutting of a tree is a crime similar to killing a human being,” he asserted, saying that even Islam strictly forbade its followers not to harm or destroy standing crops and greenery during the wars with enemies.

Mr Khattak said that his government had come up with comprehensive legislation and effective policies to discourage mighty timber mafia at every cost and to save the green gold from destruction.

He said that basic and revolutionary changes had been brought about in the management and policies of environment and forestry. “The provincial government introduced a brisk tree plantation campaign under green growth initiative and a billion tree tsunami project wherein colossal funds have been released to make it a success story,” he added, saying that all traditional and non-traditional ways were being adopted for tree plantation and increase in forested areas.

The chief minister said that people would be given saplings and technical support to ensure their full participation in the noble cause.

_Published in Dawn, February 24th, 2015_


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*Imran renews support to centre’s welfare programme for IDPs*






PTI chief Imran Khan addresses representatives of displaced people at Governor’s House, Peshawar, on Monday. — INP
PESHAWAR: Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf chairman Imran Khan on Monday said the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government completely supported the federal government centre over the resolution of the problems facing Fata displaced people as well as their early yet dignified repatriation.

“Despite political difference with the federal government, we fully trust the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa governor that he will resolve the problems of the displaced population in collaboration with the PTI’s provincial government,” Imran told reporters after attending a tribal jirga at the Governor’s House here.

On the occasion, Governor Mehtab Ahmad Khan, Chief Minister Pervez Khattak, Speaker of the provincial assembly Asad Qaisar, PTI central leader Naeemul Haq and provincial chief secretary Amjad Ali Khan were also present.

Imran praised the governor and said he was hopeful that he would look into the hardships of the people, who had given immense sacrifices for the people of the entire country.

*Governor forms panel to ensure dignified repatriation of displaced Fata tribesmen*
He suggested the formation of a committee comprising representatives of federal and provincial governments and Fata to undertake coordinated efforts for their early return and other problems they were facing.

The governor immediately accepted the proposal and announced the formation of a committee under KP chief secretary where elders from Fata would be represented.

The PTI chief said the governor and chief minister should also make efforts to help the Fata’s displaced population in other province.

He paid tribute to the Fata residents and said they had rendered huge sacrifices for the country.

“We will not leave the tribal people alone in difficult times and will keep helping them till they return to their homes,” he said.

Imran said the nation was united against terrorism and wanted an end to violence for development and progress not only in Fata but in other parts of the country as well.

“The PTI will continue its campaign for the grant of basic rights to the people of tribal areas. It is high time that we bring them into mainstream politics,” he said.

The PTI chairman said the displaced population required assistance in areas of health, education and clean drinking water and that it was the responsibility of all people to extend support to the tribesmen, who left their homes for peace in the country.

He asked the provincial and federal governments to coordinate their efforts to ensure that the displaced people are protected from diseases and get access to education.

He also called for the establishment of schools and provision of health and sanitation facilities to the displaced persons.

A handout issued here said Imran Khan was also briefed about security scenario in tribal areas and was informed about the army campaign against militants there.

He said he was also in contact with the PTI’s Fata-based leaders to know about their hardships and resolve them.

Both Imran and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa governor Mehtab Ahmad Khan assured members of the tribal jirga that the government stood by them and would make every move to establish peace in their native areas and send them back as early as possible.

_Published in Dawn, February 24th, 2015



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




*Girl arrested for demanding extortion from traders*






A pair of handcuffs are seen in this stock photo.— Wikimedia commons
PESHAWAR: A teenage girl arrested on charges of demanding extortion from local traders in the name of a militant outfit was on Monday sent to prison by a judicial magistrate here.

The girl stated to be 17 years old belongs to Mashokhel area here and was arrested a day earlier by the local police.

She was produced before the court of judicial magistrate, Johar Ijaz, by the Faqirabad police officials seeking her physical custody for further investigating the case. However, the court sent her to prison on judicial remand for 14 days.

The police claimed that around two months ago they received a complaint from a local trader named Zahir Gul who claimed that he had been receiving calls on his cellular phone from unidentified persons asking him to pay Rs1 million extortion, failing which his children would be kidnapped.

The police alleged that they started investigating the case and came to know that extortion was also demanded from five other local traders from the same phone number, which was registered in the name of someone else, but was also used by the arrested woman.

The police alleged that during initial interrogation the suspect claimed that the complainant was her relative and that she was only teasing him. She also allegedly told the police that she called several other persons too for fun as she enjoyed them being scared after her phone calls.

Published in Dawn, February 24th, 2015

_
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*NAB approves corruption references against KP officials*






ISLAMABAD: The National Accountability Bureau (NAB) approved on Monday two references against officials of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government for their alleged involvement in white collar crimes.

The decision came at the executive board meeting of NAB held here with Chairman Qamar Zaman Chaudhry in the chair.

According to the NAB spokesman, the first reference was approved against Tariq Awan, a former secretary in the Workers Welfare Board (WWB); Abdul Waheed, a former project manager of the WWB; and contractors Muhammad Asghar Awan, Arslan Qureshi, Manzoor Ahmad Ghuri and Naeem Rabani for illegal award of nine contracts for procurement of equipment.



He said that generators, vacuum cleaners, first-aid boxes, fans, fibre glass rooms, interactive boards, stationery, carpets, uniforms, sports items, etc., had been procured through fake and non-registered firms at exorbitant rates of Rs517 million, causing loss to the national exchequer on account of short and substandard supply of equipment for the WWB.

The second reference will be filed against Prof Dr Abdur Rahim Khan, a former chairman of the Board of Intermediate and Secondary Education, Dera Ismail Khan; former controller Muhammad Atlas Khan, former acting controller Amanullah Khan and former assistant controller Wajeehuddin Ahmad.

The officials were accused of violating rules and regulations as they received applications from students after the due date with normal fees had passed and in some cases they did so even without receiving any fee.

The NAB official said that answer sheets had been illegally re-checked, fraudulently remarked, award lists had been changed/replaced and tampered by using fluid and overwriting in the result sheets of both SSC and HSSC annual results by the suspects who misused their authority and extended illegal benefit to non-deserving students.

They re-checked papers and changed marks of 2,394 students in 4140 answer sheets. The illegal and corrupt practices caused grave social injustice as they awarded unjustified marks to non-deserving students who in turn deprived the deserving students of their due rights. The accused caused a loss of Rs2.94m to the exchequer, the spokesman said.

In a separate case, the meeting decided to close an inquiry against Najaff Abbas Siyal, a former Land Acquisition Collector of the Lahore Development Authority and others.

The meeting also closed a complaint verification against Allah Wasaya Awan, a former director general, Information Technology, Training & Research, regarding accumulation of assets beyond his known and legal sources of income due to lack of incriminating evidence.

_Published in Dawn, February 24th, 2015_



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*Offices asked to beef up security*






LAJKKI MARWAT: Local police officials have asked the managements of banks, post offices and other government installations to improve security arrangements as poor security measures adopted by them may result in any untoward incident.

During surprise visits, the police officials learned that security arrangements at the banks, post offices, hospitals and other departments in Lakki district were not up to standards as given in the guidelines issued by the provincial police department, said an official on Sunday.

He said that Lakki Marwat and Naurang circles sub-divisional police officers and station house officers had carried out visits on the directives of district police officer Ismail Kharak.

The official revealed that CCTV cameras installed at several banks in Lakki, Naurang and other towns were found to be out of order, while the equipment were not linked with the main control room. He said that digital video recorders were installed at unsafe places in the banks.

He said that the administration of hospitals and posts offices had not installed closed circuit cameras despite repeated directions by the police department. “The police officials were astonished to see that effective security measures were not put in place at the entry and exit points of all such installations,” he said.

The official said that the police also learnt that employees of banks, post offices and other government organisations did not display their service cards during duty hours. He claimed that the emergency alarm system at some banks were out of order, while the watchmen did not posses metal and explosive detectors.

_Published in Dawn, February 23rd, 2015_



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Danish saleem

absolutely disappointed that most of the pics shared in this pics are from Peshawar only!
no Picture of Peshawar showing any development of infra structure at all.


----------



## Jazzbot

KPK: School books to have Quranic verses against corruption

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Investment Roadshow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

BetterPakistan said:


> @nomi007 hey you live in KPK?
> 
> If yes then can you get some infrastructure development images in KPK


i m not from kpk but i have been there
right now the priority of kpk government is to fix the existing infrastructure along with a few major projects that are to be completed in a time frame of 2-3 years like peshawar mass transit 
other than this they are spending most of the resources on education health and security along with increasing the efficiency of public service departments

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

Dr. Stranglove said:


> i m not from kpk but i have been there
> right now the priority of kpk government is to fix the existing infrastructure along with a few major projects that are to be completed in a time frame of 2-3 years like peshawar mass transit
> other than this they are spending most of the resources on education health and security along with increasing the efficiency of public service departments



Hmmm.. It's nice. The first priority should be education, health and LAW n Order.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

BetterPakistan said:


> Hmmm.. It's nice. The first priority should be education, health and LAW n Order.


unfortunately this is not the case in rest of pakistan where politicians are busy building jangla buses (in india dehli metro train was built with double that amount) only to gain support from our ignorant public 
just look at punjab police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

Dr. Stranglove said:


> unfortunately this is not the case in rest of pakistan where politicians are busy building jangla buses (in india dehli metro train was built with double that amount) only to gain support from our ignorant public
> just look at punjab police



At Least IK is doing good in KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## waleed3601

Is that legit? Like it's a government school? 
Then that's not only great news but a big slap on all those haters who say PTI hasn't done anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Investment Roadshow

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Investment Roadshow

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Investment Roadshow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

*KPK NAB Performance inspection by NAB Pakistan
*
PESHAWAR, Feb 20 (SABAH): Qamar Zaman Chaudhry, Chairman National Accountability Bureau (NAB) visited NAB KPK Bureau to have annual inspection of NAB KPK Bureau. NAB Chairman’s Inspection & Monitoring Team (CI&MT) who was deputed to conduct Annual Inspection of NAB KPK Bureau for the year 2014. The inspection was carried out from February 18 to February 20, 2015 in order to review and evaluate the performance of NAB KPK Bureau on the basis of a quantified grading system.

Senior Member (CI&MT) along with his team conducted Annual Inspection of NAB KPK Bureau for the year of 2014. He gave briefing to Chairman NAB about the inspection done and highlighted the strengths and weakness of NAB KPK Bureau. He said that on the directions of the Chairman NAB, Qamar Zaman Chaudhry, a quantified grading system has been devised, under this grading system; performance of NAB Regional Bureaus is being evaluated. at a given criteria.

The Chairman NAB said NAB is Pakistan’s apex anti-corruption organization which is assigned with the responsibility of elimination of corruption through a holistic approach of awareness, prevention and enforcement. It operates under the National Accountability Ordinance-1999 which is extended to all of Pakistan, including FATA and Gilgit Baltistan. NAB has its Headquarter at Islamabad while it has seven regional Bureaus located at Karachi, Lahore, Pehsawar, Quetta, Sukkur, Multan and Rawlapindi.

*The Chairman NAB said that NAB KPK Bureau is one of the important Regional Bureaus of NAB. It plays prominent role in contributing towards the overall performance of NAB. During the briefing, the Chairman was informed that NAB KPK during 2014 filed 35 references. NAB KPK received 5261 complaints during the year 2014 and all were disposed of. NAB KPK authorized 360 Complaints Verification in 2014 and disposed of 260 Complaints Verifications (CVs), completed 65 of the total 249 authorized inquires and completed 40 out of 54 authorized investigations. NAB KPK during 2014 recovered 159.512 millions and arrested 116 accused persons. NAB KPK has recovered Rs. 1615.250 million since its inception.*

The Chairman NAB said Corruption is one of the major factors that hurdles the progress and prosperity of a country. It creates injustice, poverty and subside merit, depriving a deserving person of its due right. He said corruption affects country just like a cancer. Corruption not only causes delays in the early completion of development projects but also causes huge losses to national exchequer.

He said that increase in the number of complaints also reflects enhanced public trusted in the NAB. The PILDAT report for the last year also supports the position stated above as 42% people trusted NAB against 30 % for police and 29 % for government officials. He said the recent report of Transparency International also rated Pakistan in Corruption Perception Index (CPI) from 175 to 126 which is a great achievement for Pakistan due to NAB’s efforts.

The Chairman NAB appreciated the performance of NAB KPK Bureau and directed to arrest all corrupts and proclaimed offenders (POs). He also directed all ranks of officers of NAB KPK to work more vigilantly, diligently and honestly in order to curb corruption and corrupt practices from the country.

He said that (CI&MT) inspection team has done good work. He said performance of all wings of NAB KPK under the supervision of DG NAB KPK is appreciated. There is room for improvements, however good work is always appreciated and shows commitment of the Bureau.

@Leader @Jazzbot @WAJsal @khawaja07 @nomi007 @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @waleed3601
@Dr. Stranglove @Jzaib @insight-out @nasirahmad @mr42O

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dr. Strangelove



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

*KP begins developing Ethics textbooks for non-Muslim students*






Ironically, the KPTB hasn’t yet developed Ethics textbooks for public and private schools in the province. — AFP/file
PESHAWAR: Waking up from a deep slumber after decades, the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Textbook Board has begun developing books on Ethics as an alternative subject to Islamiat for non-Muslim schoolchildren in the province.

Currently, Islamiat is not compulsory for non-Muslim students at schools. They can opt for Ethics subject in place of Islamiat.

Ironically, the KPTB hasn’t yet developed Ethics textbooks for public and private schools in the province.

The situation has forced missionary schools in the province to teach Ethics books published by the Punjab Textbook Board or written noted authors to their non-Muslim students.

*“We have students of different religions, mostly Muslims and therefore, we have arranged teachers for them to teach things about the respective religions to them,” the principal of a local missionary school told Dawn.*

*He said every student had the right to learn about his/her religion and culture at school.*

*An official of the elementary and secondary education department said non-Muslim students of government schools mostly had no choice but to study Islamiat due to unavailability of Ethics teacher.*

*Sources in the KPTB said the study material on Ethics for fourth-12th grades had been prepared in light of the latest curriculum and that its review would begin soon.*

*They said the publication of textbooks on Ethics would begin once experts completed the review of study material.*

*The sources said efforts would be made to introduce some Ethics books for primary classes in the next academic year beginning April.*

*Most non-Muslims forced to study Islamiat in schools*
A schoolteacher told Dawn that a non-Muslim ninth grader enrolled in the Government High School Dabgari selected Ethics as optional subject but had to change its decision due to unavailability of a teacher for it.

“We told him that it’s impossible to arrange a separate teacher for him,” he said. A total of 15 non-Muslim students are enrolled in the Government Primary School, Asia Gate, and six in the Government Middle School, Asia Gate. These students, all Sikhs, have been studying Islamiat since their enrolment.

A teacher said several non-Muslim school children had been securing excellent marks, which were far better than their Muslim colleagues, in the annual examinations and monthly tests. He said such students secured more marks in Islamiat than Ethics.

When contacted, special assistant to the chief minister on minority affairs Sardar Soran Singh said most Sikh students had long been studying Islamiat at government schools in the province.

“Non-Muslim students avoid selecting Ethics due to the absence of textbooks and study material,” he said.

Singh said unavailability of specialist teachers for Ethics was also to blame for non-Muslims not opting for Ethics as alternate to Islamiat.

_Published in Dawn March 1st , 2015_


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------



@Leader

It's 3233 no. post and m gonna take it to 3500 very soon with all of the good news coming from KPK.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Dr. Stranglove said:


>




*KP eyes $1.2bn foreign investment from Investment Roadshow Dubai*





Chief Minister Pervez Khattak.—INP/file
*PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government expects around $1.2 billion foreign investment in different sectors particularly in energy, power, housing and agriculture sectors in the province.*

*Chief Minister Pervez Khattak told a news conference here on Friday that the recent Investment Road Show for Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in Dubai was successful as the response of foreign investors was very positive.*

*He said the investors, who attended the event, expressed willingness to make investment in the province though the local law and order situation was not conducive.*

*CM says investors at Dubai road show expressed interest in power, agriculture and housing sectors*
*The chief minister said investors showed interest in power generation, agriculture and housing sectors.

He said the law and order situation could not discourage investment and that development would continue.*

The provincial government had organised a two-day investment moot in Dubai on February 24.

Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf chairman Imran Khan inaugurated the event. Organisers claimed investors from different countries attended the World Bank-funded moot in large numbers.

The chief minister said he didn’t attend the show due to his hectic schedule for the Senate elections to be held on March 5.

The ministers, advisers and senior officers also attended the conference.

*The chief minister was more upbeat due to the success of his recent meeting with federal finance minister Ishaq Dar rather than the investment show in Dubai.

He said he had discussed 28 points with the finance minister, who made serious commitments to resolving the issues of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Khattak said the centre would clear the province’s arrears on the head of net hydel profit and agreed to allow the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government to generate electricity from surplus gas.

He said electricity produced from gas would be provided to industries, which would end unemployment in the province.

While responding to a question, the chief minister said foreign investors would come when PTI chairman Imran Khan became the prime minister.

“Investors have trust in Imran Khan and they will bring investment when he becomes the prime minister,” he said.*

Khattak said Khyber Pakhtunkhwa had geographical disadvantage and was not feasible for industrialisation unless the government offered incentives.

He said provision of electricity could help attract industrialists.

*When asked about the provincial government’s stand on the proposed changes in the Pakistan-China Economic Corridor route, the chief minister said his government had reservations about the matter and would not allow the federal government to make changes in the original plan.*

He said the federal government would arrange a briefing for parliamentary leaders about the project.

*Giving details of the investment show, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Board of Investment and Trade vice chairman Mohsin Aziz said more than 12 letters of intent were signed with foreign investors during the conference.

He said $1.2 billion investment was expected in the province after these letters of intent were signed with investors.*

Mohsin Aziz said members of Pakistan Business Council also attended the conference.

He said the show was project specific and investors were provided feasibility reports of different projects.

*The board chairman said 12 letters of intent were signed with the tourism department and investors expressed interest in construction of rest houses.

He said investors also agreed to invest in the hydel power generation and establishment of oil refinery. Mohsin Aziz said the investors, who showed willingness in the installation of refinery, sought the government’s help in the acquisition of land for the plant.*

*He said $8 million investment was expected in the housing sector, while letters of intents were signed for making investment in the agriculture sector.*

*He also said foreign investors were aware of the current security situation in the country and that the government did not conceal anything from them.*

_Published in Dawn, February 28th, 2015_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

*Emergency Response Squad Ready to Serve and Protect*

_Great governance is not about one off success or ad-hoc measures, its about creating a system that delivers time and time again, consistently. The building of institutions is at the forefront of PTIs agenda and that is the only way forward._

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The ‘Billion Tree Tsunami’




*
The writer is a former minister of state for environment and the Global Vice-President of the IUCN. He is also the chairman of the PTI Green Growth Initiative in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and can be reached @aminattock
*
“The greatest threat to our planet is the belief that someone else will save it.” —Robert Swan
*
Unimplemented manifestos and hollow sloganeering have been the unfortunate hallmarks of Pakistan politics. Being a party advocating reform and change, the PTI is now endeavouring to shift this perception. The Green Growth Initiative, launched and currently underway, in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) has been a step in that direction. The most obvious litmus test for any such initiative, however, lies in translating it into projects on the ground and allocating them a share out of the budgetary pie. This important step was diligently followed last year and culminated in a stream of projects one of which is the Billion Tree Tsunami.
*
After going through a detailed consultation and development process, this flagship project is now clearly defining new frontiers for growth and protection of K-P’s forests. These forests can truly be termed the lungs of Pakistan — as they constitute 40 per cent of the country’s forest cover. Overall, Pakistan’s forest cover is a paltry four per cent of land area, which is one of the lowest in the world and much lower than the average of 35 per cent present in environmentally healthier countries. In addition, even this meagre forest cover is under threat with one of the highest deforestation rates in the world.
*
These trends are not only shockingly unacceptable but are now a direct threat to the country’s sustainable future. Owing mainly to its geography and topography, Pakistan is now considered one of the most vulnerable countries to climate change impacts. The melting glaciers in the north, erratic monsoon patterns and repeated devastating floods in the past few years have been a stark reminder of the devastation and infrastructure loss this vulnerability can cause. The ever-thinning forest reserve not only multiplies the loss due to climate change but also weakens one of the most effective tools that Pakistan has for not only sequestering carbon but also building local resilience to the impacts of climate change.
*
The K-P government has now committed to not only reversing the high rate of deforestation but also shifting the current philosophy from treating forests as ‘revenue’ machines towards preserving them as valued ‘natural capital’. For the first time in the history of Pakistan, the forest area in K-P is targeted for a major enhancement from 20 per cent to 22 per cent by 2018, which would entail bringing new area under forests as well as protecting and enriching the existing area. Thus, under the project, at least 30,000 hectares of additional forests will be planted through a massive afforestation drive. In addition, through enrichment measures, the tree cover in existing forests would be targeted for increase from 20 per cent to 30 per cent by 2018. This would entail protection and gap plantations in, at least, 27,000 hectares each year. The above ambitious targets would be achieved through the massive four-year Billion Tree Tsunami project, which is now underway.

The project has been designed with various innovative features, which are breaking new ground in K-P and aim to ensure the long-term sustainability of this drive. Under this project, small-scale ‘eco-preneurs’ are being created in the province by privatising various facets of forest growth and protection. In this regard, firstly an innovative programme for establishing ‘youth nurseries’ has been initiated. The government is encouraging local villagers to set up small nurseries (20,000-25,000 plants), which will have secure buy-back agreements with the Forest Department generating an income of between Rs12,000 to Rs18,000 per month for the local youth — thus providing green jobs with dignity for the youth of K-P. This programme is already underway and is backed by a detailed village-level GIS mapping done for the whole province.
*
Secondly, the project innovatively focuses on outsourcing new forest growth to the private sector — in addition to creating more eco-preneurs, this will also ensure survival of planted forests through performance-based payments spread over a three-year period as the saplings turn into trees.

Thirdly, for forest protection, the local communities being traditional custodians have been extended responsibility for ‘forest closure’ to ensure protection and enrichment of the forests. Under a partnership agreement with the government, they will be allowed to train and hire local ‘Forest Nigahbans’. This initiative will be financed by the government and provide more jobs for the youth and ensure responsible protection of forests.
*
The government is also in the process of establishing rules for REDD+ (Reducing Emissions from Deforestation and Forest Degradation-plus) to capitalise on latent carbon benefits and transfer these benefits to the communities. In addition, a complete ban on cutting and felling of trees in the reserved forests of K-P and ensuring complete transparency through independent third-party monitoring utilising tools such as GIS monitoring and Google Forest Watch are other features of the programme. All these steps have been complemented with a crackdown against the powerful timber mafia, which has brutally shaved off more than Rs100 billion worth of natural forests in the past 10 years. The K-P government has publicly vowed to curb their activities, cut off their sources in the government, raise and strictly enforce penalties, enhance satellite real time monitoring and have a zero-tolerance policy towards their nefarious activities and reclaim nature from these mafias.

The Billion Tree Tsunami is a unique project extending a win-win opportunity for K-P, Pakistan and the world. For K-P, it is enhancing forest cover while generating green jobs for the youth. For Pakistan, this project will enhance water availability, reduce soil erosion and increase resilience against climate-induced floods. For the world, this project will sequester carbon and contribute towards global climate mitigation.

Overall, the Green Growth Initiative of K-P, embodied by projects such as the Billion Tree Tsunami, aims to create a paradigm shift in K-P’s growth trajectory — leading to prosperity, poverty reduction and a better quality of life for the people while fulfilling the imperatives for a cleaner environment.

Published in The Express Tribune, March 1st, 2015.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khalidr

Thanks to PTI that we are listening some unique developments in KPK. I really liked this billion tree project, special donation account should be made where Eco lovers should donate for growth of this forest.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

today-1950
This is how this crowded Ghanta Ghar looks after an operation against encroachment, kicked off all over Peshawar. Good job by the administration. Spare no one to open the city roads for public

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Qalandari

BetterPakistan said:


> *Emergency Response Squad Ready to Serve and Protect*
> 
> _Great governance is not about one off success or ad-hoc measures, its about creating a system that delivers time and time again, consistently. The building of institutions is at the forefront of PTIs agenda and that is the only way forward._
> 
> *-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *



What a joke man. Why didn't you share the closer view pics of the other side of this ERS 15 vehicle ? Look at the broken door handle LOL. This vehicle is just a repainted old Nissan.














chauvunist said:


>



Oh really ? LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

Qalandari said:


> What a joke man. Why didn't you share the closer view pics of the other side of this ERS 15 vehicle ? Look at the broken door handle LOL. This vehicle is just a repainted old Nissan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really ? LOL



It's because KPK govt is doing all their jobs within the money they have. They are not taking loans like your leaders did and are doing. This is a great thing that they are not bringing bullet-proof cars like your govt did and after some time everybody got to know that the cars were not bullet-proof but were simple cars and your leaders fooled police officers and eaten all the money.

Maybe any of the user of that car (security officer) broke that lock?

Even in developed countries like Japan, China etc govt recycle old things and use it as long as possible. You told me another good thing about PTI govt in KPK. 

BTW Who the hell are you to question it? Shall I remind you the performance of your govt in Sindh? Or in federal?

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






*

*




















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

*
KP police begin recruitment process
*
*




*
Around 2,600 constables were selected in all 24 districts of the province. - Online/file

PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police have begun the process to recruit constables in the province for 2015.

_*The recruitment will be carried out through the National Testing Service, according to a spokesman for the police.*_

_*The NTS was tasked with recruiting the policemen in the province in 2014 to ensure merit, transparency and fair play.*_

_*The police spokesman said more than 37,000 candidates applied for the police posts last year through the NTS showing the people’s confidence in the process.*_

He said around 2,600 constables were selected in all 24 districts of the province through a transparent and verifiable process.

_*“The entire recruitment process was completed smoothly with no complaint of foul play in any district. The success of this process set examples for other provinces and departments to follow it,” he said.*_

The last date for submission of applications to the NTS is March 12.

The physical test of the candidates will be held from March 31 to April 11 at Peshawar, Mardan, Swat, Timergara, Chitral, Abbottabad, Mansehra, Kohat, Bannu and Dera Ismail Khan centres. The written test of eligible candidates will be held at these centres on April 19 simultaneously.

*The final selection of candidates will be done after qualifying emotional intelligence test conducted by senior and qualified psychologists retired from ISSB.*

*The written test based on the standard of matriculation syllabus will examine the candidates in English, Urdu, Islamiat and general knowledge, including Pakistan Studies.*

According to the spokesman, in order to encourage educated youths for joining the police, additional marks will be given to the applicants under the following format: intermediate two marks, bachelor’s degree two marks, and master’s degree and above one mark only.

_Published in Dawn, March 3rd, 2015_


_---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_


*NAB arrests two bank employees in fraud case*

_



_

PESHAWAR: *The National Accountability Bureau, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, has arrested two bank employees for allegedly embezzling approximately Rs55 million in SNGPL utility bills.*

_*In a statement issued here on Monday, the NAB said that it received a complaint regarding embezzlement of huge amount in respect of SNGPL utility bills by employees at the Al-Barka Bank’s Hayatabad branch. The NAB taking cognizance started inquiry into the matter, which revealed that bank employees, M Irfan and Qazi Wajidullah Khan, in connivance with others, used to pocket the amount of utility bills paid by SNGPL consumers through the bank’s Hayatabad branch. *_

_*The statement said that the two employees concealed their wrongdoings by manipulating bank record by generating and forwarding fake scrolls to SNGPL. The two employees kept on embezzling the funds from November 2009 to April 2014, said the statement, adding that NAB seized all the fake scrolls and other relevant record in this regard. *_

The statement said that NAB was vigorously pursuing the case and important disclosures were expected from the arrested persons which could lead to further arrests in the case. 

*The NAB said that the persons would be presented in the Accountability Court, Peshawar, for obtaining their physical remand for further investigations. —Bureau Report*

Published in Dawn, March 3rd, 2015


----------



## nasirahmad

BetterPakistan said:


> It's because KPK govt is doing all their jobs within the money they have. They are not taking loans like your leaders did and are doing. This is a great thing that they are not bringing bullet-proof cars like your govt did and after some time everybody got to know that the cars were not bullet-proof but were simple cars and your leaders fooled police officers and eaten all the money.
> 
> Maybe any of the user of that car (security officer) broke that lock?
> 
> Even in developed countries like Japan, China etc govt recycle old things and use it as long as possible. You told me another good thing about PTI govt in KPK.
> 
> BTW Who the hell are you to question it? Shall I remind you the performance of your govt in Sindh? Or in federal?
> 
> *-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love u man 
go*od repl*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

*Read what PTI have done already below and let us know what you think?

1) PTI have ensured teacher attendance in schools via biometric systems

2) Giving stipends to all students who can not afford school, especially girls, upto Rs 400/month.

3) New schools being constructed with 300% more rooms and teachers.

4) 70% of new schools are being built for girls.

5) High Schools given Rs 100,000 worth of sports equipment.

And Now:

6) KP text book board starts free book distribution for session 2015-16 (March 2, 2015)*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=423153254515155







*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=423156567848157





*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*






*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PTI's Performance in February 2015 in KPK.
*
@Leader @Jazzbot Must watch the video below
*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152825825544527




*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jazzbot

@BetterPakistan Nice post mate, I like the knowledge you have about developments in KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

*Bill Gates praises KP’s anti-polio campaign*

Philanthropist and chairman of Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, Bill Gates, called Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) Chairman Imran Khan on Tuesday and appreciated his efforts in trying to eliminate polio virus from Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Gates congratulated Imran on conducting a successful anti-polio campaign, ‘Sehat Ka Ittehad’ (Alliance for Health), in the province. He also expressed grief and sorrow over the killing of 131 students during a Taliban attack on school in Peshawar.

The philanthropist assured his support to the KP government in carrying out further efforts to eliminate the crippling disease from the province.

PTI leader Jahangir Tareen said that "Bill Gates appreciated #Sehatkaittehad anti polio initiative led by Imran Khan and said that the initiative offers the only hope."

Imran Khan reiterated his resolve of making KP a polio-free province and said that all out efforts are being carried out by the provincial government to successfully run the anti-polio campaign.

Also read: _Experts suggest replication of KP’s Sehat ka Ittehad polio programme_

A KP health official associated with the polio eradication programme told Dawn that ‘Sehat Ka Ittehad’ was a brainchild of PTI chief Imran Khan. Even though there are tensions with the federal government over electoral rigging, but health was a separate subject, he said.

An official of Emergency Operations Centre (EOC) — the nerve centre for all polio-related activities in the country — told Dawn that it was strange that even though the new ‘Sehat Ka Ittehad’ campaign was a joint venture between the federal and KP governments, the EOC and the PM’s Polio Cell were completely unaware of it.

Official data shows that an overwhelming 96 per cent of polio cases so far reported are among the _Pashto-speaking population of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Fata_.

The epidemiological statistics of the so far reported cases shows that 82pc cases are among children below 2 years of age, which indicates that either the parents are not willing to vaccinate their children or the teams had no access to those children who were with their mothers and could not be vaccinated outside homes.

Officials say the reason for this factor is that the health authorities are lacking female vaccinators who are more welcome to enter houses to administer polio drops.

The World Health Organisation (WHO) has said that _Pakistan is responsible for nearly 80 per cent of polio cases_ reported globally.

“The situation is primarily due to a lack of access to children for vaccination, largely owing to a continuing ban on immunisation imposed by militants in the North and South Waziristan, and insecurity and killing of polio workers in the field,” said a progress report.



Bill Gates praises KP’s anti-polio campaign - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Qalandari

*Swabi school condition*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

*PTI lawmakers vow to vote for party-backed candidates*

PESHAWAR: The Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) lawmakers have reiterated their commitment to vote for all the candidates supported by their party in the Senate elections.

However, they want merger of Awami Jamhoori Ittehad Pakistan (AJIP), their coalition partner in the provincial government, into PTI before the Senate polls.

Imran Khan, who will visit Peshawar on Wednesday’s afternoon, may throw light on AJIP’s merger into PTI and take his party lawmakers into confidence.

*Chief Minister Pervez Khattak convened a meeting of his party members as well as those from the coalition partners including Jamaat-i-Islami and AJIP on Tuesday to work out a strategy for the Senate polls and form panels of members to vote for the nominated candidates.*

Sources said that PTI members did not raise the contentious issue of PTI chairman’s decision to award party ticket to Liaquat Khan Tarakai, the father of Shahram Tarakai, a senior minister in the provincial government and chief of AJIP. Mr Liaquat was awarded the ticket on the condition that he would merge his Sawabi-based AJIP into PTI. This, however, has not taken place despite public statement by Mr Shahram.

AJIP has five seats in the 124-member Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly. A candidate requires 17 votes to become a senator. PTI lawmakers say that they would vote for Tarakai owing to the decision of Imran Khan but would do so with a heavy heart. “We expect Imran Khan to remind Tarakai of his commitment to merge his party into PTI,” a lawmaker, who attended the meeting, told Dawn.

Source in PTI say that AJIP has already been getting more than its due share in the provincial coalition government. Giving a Senate seat to it is going a bit too far, they add.

“Minister for Education Mohammad Atif has played a key role in getting the elder Tarakai a PTI’s ticket for the Senate elections,” sources say, adding that Atif Khan is considered very close to Imran Khan.

The PTI lawmakers doubt Tarakai’s credentials as his brother MNA Usman Tarakai is supporting the Nawaz Sharif-led government in the centre, according to sources.

Atif Khan admitted that he was a relative of Tarakai but denied that he played any role in getting him PTI ticket for Senate polls.

He said that the decision was taken on the basis of principles. “AJIP is our coalition partner in the government and deserves one Senate seat like Jamaat-i-Islami, which also has been given one seat,” he said.

The minister said that AJIP might merge into PTI at an appropriate time as it had similar manifesto to that of PTI. He said that PTI wanted change and end to corruption while the same was the goal of AJIP. “We want to induct clean politicians with strong background and vote bank in their respective constituencies and AJIP fulfils the criteria,” the minister said.

_Published in Dawn, March 4th, 2015


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_
*Security forces arrest TTP commander in Hangu*


HANGU: *Security forces on Tuesday arrested four members of the banned outfit Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) during a raid in the Chapri Naryab region.*

TTP commander alias Lal Sher was among the four suspected militants who were later taken to an unknown location for further interrogation.

Weapons and bombs were also recovered from their hideout, security forces said.

Hangu had been on the frontline of a seven-year-long Taliban insurgency and borders the semi-autonomous Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) and the northwestern tribal region of Orakzai, one of Pakistan's seven lawless districts on the Afghan border considered to be the hub of Taliban and Al Qaeda-linked militants.

Last year, it was the stage of several deadly Taliban attacks on security forces and civilians alike.

Security forces have strengthened their resolve to combat terrorism in the country after the deadly Peshawar school massacre in which more than 130 children were killed. The tragic incident sparked national outrage and mobilised the government and military to chalk out a National Action Plan (NAP) — a policy to combat terror which includes the introduction of military courts as well as the biometric registration of citizens in a bid to deliver swift justice.

Security forces are conducting operations across the country with varied success, including in the financial capital Karachi, where Rangers and police are targeting terrorist hideouts and making mass arrests.

*Early last month, it emerged that at least 10,000 people have been arrested by civilian and military agencies as part of the implementation of NAP.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=423160061181141

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakCan

@Qalandari , stop trolling. If any political party fails to deliver anything, its a failure for the whole nation. What has supporters of PPP achieved during their tenure? We have to make these polictical parties work for us not the other way around. They should just be tools for us to get the services the nation deserves.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Qalandari

Peshawar after rains

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## insight-out

@Qalandari and others, if you feel compelled to point out PTI's failures, may I suggest you create another thread. As the title of this thread suggests, you should only post "News & Updates on Development in KPK"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

*Dera Ismail Khan--renovation of historical sites: Before & After pic renovation



*







Qalandari said:


> Peshawar after rains


pehle idr thek kar
jo teri maa g aur nana g ki janam bomi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nomi007

Qalandari said:


> Peshawar after rains


its old pic
now see it 
U/C Peshawar Board Canal by irrigation department

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## BetterPakistan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Qalandari

The positive results of education emergency can be seen below: Three exam papers completed under 1 hour by PTI MNA Murad Saeed






But Murad Saeed had lied before the elections that he had completed his graduation before the elections, see below:


----------



## Jazzbot

This @Qalandari guy is a troll, a brainless robot to be exact. No matter how much you respond to him, he'll ignore everything and will continue with his trolling. 

So don't bother him guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BetterPakistan

Jazzbot said:


> This @Qalandari guy is a troll, a brainless robot to be exact. No matter how much you respond to him, he'll ignore everything and will continue with his trolling.
> 
> So don't bother him guys.



He's not a troll but a slave as well.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*KP govt is in action against excesses in Peshawar City.*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=423724927791321

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nasirahmad

Qalandari said:


> Peshawar after rains


1000 ro saal ka gand tu 2 din ma nahi khatam ho ga



nomi007 said:


> its old pic
> now see it
> U/C Peshawar Board Canal by irrigation department


Salam best reply
DonoT worry if we at least support them on littile they willdo more for us
because they r working for us not for itself.



nomi007 said:


> its old pic
> now see it
> U/C Peshawar Board Canal by irrigation department


Salam best reply
DonoT worry if we at least support them on littile they willdo more for us
because they r working for us not for itself

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot

SBD-3 said:


>




This needs to be handled with iron fists.

By the way, this is posted in Dawn today: Polio: Arrest warrants for parents reduce cases of vaccination refusal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

nasirahmad said:


> 1000 ro saal ka gand tu 2 din ma nahi khatam ho ga



Yeh thora pagal JAYALA hy iski party na decades tk hukumat ki Sindh mai kia kiya? PTI ko 1.5 saal mily aur wo again and again prove kr rhy hain kuch acha kaam kr jabky iski party gand pr gand phela rhi hy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

The type of step that encourages teachers to do more. @BetterPakistan ,@Jazzbot .........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007

Qalandari said:


> The positive results of education emergency can be seen below: Three exam papers completed under 1 hour by PTI MNA Murad Saeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Murad Saeed had lied before the elections that he had completed his graduation before the elections, see below:


o billo rani
agr itni takleef hai to koi new thread start kar le pti k lehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

WAJsal said:


> The type of step that encourages teachers to do more. @BetterPakistan ,@Jazzbot .........



These are the steps which should be taken much before but "dair aye drust aye"

These type of steps will make teachers to try their best to make students get good result. +1 Point for PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

AGREEMENT ON PRICE LIST: *The district administration and traders on Friday settled a dispute over punishment for the violation of the official price list.*

*Under the agreement, traders will strictly follow the price list issued by the district price control and review committee.*

*“We want end to artificial inflation. If traders follow the official price list, we will neither act against them nor will we fine them,” deputy commissioner Aamir Khattak told traders with a meeting in his office.*

*The traders had observed a shutter-down strike on Wednesday after the district administration fined 52 traders over profiteering.*

President of the traders body Hafiz Ijazur Rehman said the district administration should respect traders and treated them as respectable citizens.

He also said traders not following the official price list should be fined instead of being taken to the police stations.

*The deputy commissioner said the administration would continue cracking down on artificial inflation and hoarding.*

*He said trades should exhibit price list at prominent places in shops and stores and strictly follow it. Khattak said both the district price and review committee and district consumer protection councils would be expanded by induction of more members.*

*He announced Rs3 million for the city’s cleanliness and Rs1.5 million for the expansion of slaughterhouse.*

*Traders assured the deputy commissioner that they would follow the official price list.*

*Meanwhile, the Mansehra municipal committee on Thursday fined eight butchers for selling ‘unstamped’ meat.*

_Published in Dawn, March 7th, 2015





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_
*KP schools named after victims of APS massacre*
_



_
Family members hold photographs of students who were killed in an attack by Taliban gunmen on Army Public School (APS) during a protest. — APP/file

PESHAWAR: *Dozens of government-run schools are being renamed in the country after the the students killed by militants, belonging to the proscribed Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan, in a massacre at an army-run academy in the northwestern city of Peshawar in December, an official said Friday.*

The school attack by six gunmen killed 153 people, with most of the victims students, is seen as having hardened Pakistan's resolve to fight jihadist militants along its lawless border with Afghanistan.
_
*A total of 107 schools in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa region will bear the name of the slain Peshawar students, said the local education minister, Atif Khan.*

*“We will never ever forget these students and their sacrifices,” Khan said.*
_
TTP, headed by Maulana Fazlullah, claimed the attack and termed it reaction to the military offensive launched by Pakistani security forces in one of the volatile tribal regions, North Waziristan, against the militants.
_
*“I heard some good news today after losing my son,” said Mohammad Tufail Khattak, father of 15-year-old student Sher Shah.*

*Tufail Khattak said his slain son wanted to become a journalist and influence public opinion through his writing.*
_


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Road named after slain APS principal*

NOWSHERA: _*Pakistan Army Engineers Centre commandant Brig Mohammad Asif Akhtar has named a newly-constructed road after the slain principal of Army Public School (APS), Peshawar, Tahira Qazi and announced that other roads would be named after great leaders, police and students of the tragedy.*_

The decision was taken in a meeting here at Risalpur, which was also attended by civil member cantonment retired Col Pir Muslim and cantonment executive officer Mohammad Abdullah.

*The commandant reviewed the ongoing development work in Risalpur cantonment and recommended naming other roads after people like police officer Safwat Ghayur, major general Sikander Shami and Sir Syed Ahmad Khan.*

*He said that the Pakistan Army was determined to root out terrorism. He said that they could not forget the innocent students killed in the APS attack.*

Appreciating the courageous stand of late APS principal Tahira Qazi the meeting participants also supported to name the newly-constructed main road after her. *Meanwhile, the police arranged training for the watchmen of government and private schools and colleges at Nowshera police lines on Thursday so that they could respond to any emergency situation.*

*Addressing the gathering, district police officer Rabnawaz Khan said that they were trying to enhance the capacity of watchmen of educational institutions to immediately respond in case of any emergency. He asked the watchmen to remain vigilant during their duty. He said that police would curb crimes with the support of local people.*

_Published in Dawn, March 6th, 2015


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_
*Most Senators elected on merit: Siraj*

PESHAWAR: _*Jamaat-i-Islami chief Sirajul Haq on Friday said lawmakers rejected wealthy people and landlords in the Senate elections and that most Senators had been elected people on merit.*_

In a news release issued by the party’s provincial headquarters here, Sirajul Haq, who was elected as a senator from Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, congratulated the Senators-elect.

*He said money might have been used in the Senate polls in some cases but the process largely remained transparent.*

*The JI chief said all 40 candidates fielded by wealthy people failed to win Senate elections. He said Senators-elect from Khyber Pakhtunkhwa had greater responsibilities and they would fight for the rights of the province.*

*Siraj voiced reservations about the existing electoral system and said the system required drastic reforms to block the use of money and other illegal tactics in the elections.*

He said the federal government had set up a parliamentary committee to draft proposals for making changes in the relevant electoral laws but the process was very slow.

The JI chief urged the committee to come up with a roadmap and remove flaws from the electoral laws.

*Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf, coalition partner of the JI, supported Sirajul Haq in the Senate polls. After winning elections, Siraj will quit the provincial assembly seat.*

He was elected MPA from Lower Dir district in the 2013 general elections. He quit the provincial cabinet as a senior minister after he was elected the JI chief last year.

*The JI chief asked the federal government to fulfil its commitment and form a judicial commission to investigate rigging in the 2013 general elections. He also said he wanted to see PTI members back in parliament.*

*Siraj said the proposed diversion of Pakistan-China Economic Corridor route would create a sense of deprivation among the people of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Balochistan and some underdeveloped areas in southern Punjab.*

He said the Chinese ambassador to Islamabad had already clarified his government’s position on the corridor but the federal government should also clarify position on it.

*He clarified that his party would oppose change(s) to the multibillion dollar project.*

*The JI chief said his party would launch a countrywide campaign from April 5 to create awareness among the people of this redundant socio-economic system in the country. He said corner meetings and rallies would be organised at the district and ward levels to convey the party’s message to the people*.

_Published in Dawn, March 7th, 2015


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_
*Head of seminary, 2 others convicted in rape case*

MANSEHRA: _*The Anti-Terrorism Court, Abbottabad, convicted the head of a seminary and his two accomplices on Thursday for subjecting a First Year girl to rape in a moving car, and sentenced two of them to 14 years’ rigorous imprisonment.*_

*ATC Judge Raja Masood also convicted a co-accused, who was driving the car when his accomplices were committing the crime, to 10 years’ rigorous imprisonment.*

*The widely reported and condemned rape case took place on May 12 last year when cleric Qari Naseer, who is also the head of a seminary, and his two accomplices, Mohammad Faizan and Hussain Mushtaq, tricked the student into sitting in their car with help of an accomplice, Anam Bibi, a classmate of the victim.*

The police arrested Qari Naseer and his two other accomplices and charged them with under the Anti Terrorism Act and different sections of Pakistan Penal Code.

After completion of arguments by the defence and prosecution, the judge pronounced the verdict, observing that the prosecution had proved its case against the three men.

*The judge acquitted the female accused in the case.*

It was the first case of its nature where convicts raped their victim in a moving car and pushed her out of the vehicle at the Gazikot Township after the incident.

_Published in Dawn, March 6th, 2015

_










nomi007 said:


> o billo rani
> agr itni takleef hai to koi new thread start kar le pti k lehe



@Qalandari this PPP blind jayala don't know that Murad Saeed has done a press conference and has provided proofs to prove that ANP gang wrong. If he has a fake degree then why didn't election commission took an action because they knew that it was a lie against him to reduce his popularity. 

This moron should see that press conference.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari

Murad Saeed has been caught red handed. His audio recording was aired yesterday by Gharida Farooqui in her talkshow and soon the video will also be released by the man who captured the crime in his lens.


----------



## Qalandari

Below is the audio recording (explosive)


----------



## BetterPakistan

*Man faking his kidnapping arrested*

PESHAWAR: *Officials of the Counter Terrorism Department (CTD) have arrested a man from a local hotel here on the charges of his attempt to extort money from his family by staging drama of his own kidnapping.*

*According to police record, one Inaamullah, son of Faridullah of Sheringal, Upper Dir, had disappeared from his residence all of a sudden on Oct 4, 2014 and contacted his elder brother Ubaidullah through voice changer that his brother (Inaamullah) was in the custody of kidnappers and would be released on payment of Rs1 million ransom.*

“The phone caller posing himself as kidnapper of my brother had demanded one million rupees, but I preferred to inform the police instead of paying the ransom,” Mr Ubaid said in his statement to police.

*Dir resident tried to extort money from relatives*
He said that the police station concerned at Sheringal had registered the case of his brother’s disappearance and continued search for him.

*Following some information, police raided a hotel in Board Bazaar, Peshawar, and picked a man who later disclosed the whole story that he was Inaamullah and attempted to extort Rs1 million from his brothers on the pretext that his kidnappers wanted ransom for his release.*

“I did this in a state of compulsion. I want to initiate some sort of business, but have no money for the purpose,” Inaamullah was quoted as saying by police. He said that his plot failed because the police traced his phone call.

An official of cantonment circle told this correspondent that CTD had handed over the accused to Dir police for further interrogation. He said that the case regarding his disappearance had already been registered at Sheringal police station which would continue the investigations.

He said that many of the kidnapping cases were of the same nature wherein the accused persons talked through voice changer and extorted money from their relatives. The official referred to a female student of Badhber who had also used voice changer for threatening his relative’s children if he failed to pay the extortion money. The girl, he said, had recently been arrested and a local court released her on bail.

*Meanwhile, the police claimed to have arrested 30 suspects, including two Afghan nationals, during raids in parts of Peshawar on Saturday. A spokesman for Peshawar police said that the accused persons were under interrogation while the two Afghans would be deported.*

_Published in Dawn, March 8th, 2015

_

_
_


----------



## Qalandari

PTI Murad Saeed DMC is invalid: Shahida Zakir (Chairperson Environmental Sciences, Peshawar University)


----------



## Qalandari

..


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nasirahmad

nomi007 said:


> o billo rani
> agr itni takleef hai to koi new thread start kar le pti k lehe



watch today's press conference of murad saeed it's just anp and psf who want to blame pti.................


----------



## nomi007

dear 
*@Horus*
@*Oscar*
sir in this thread we discuss development progress in kpk
but one member is uploading non relating materials 
especially
*Qalandari *
_kindly ban it in this forum _
*thanks*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

What is wrong in discussing the outcomes of the so called education emergency as promised by PTI. Murad Saeed is a perfect example. Three exam papers taken in one hour. Education emergency in top speed.


----------



## waleed3601

Qalandari said:


> What is wrong in discussing the outcomes of the so called education emergency as promised by PTI. Murad Saeed is a perfect example. Three exam papers taken in one hour. Education emergency in top speed.


what's wrong? I'll tell you straight and simple : this thread isn't meant for it.
If you want, you can post all your BS over here : PTI | Imran Khan's Political Desk.
This thread is for development updates.


----------



## Qalandari

waleed3601 said:


> what's wrong? I'll tell you straight and simple : this thread isn't meant for it.
> If you want, you can post all your BS over here : PTI | Imran Khan's Political Desk.
> This thread is for development updates.



But Murad Saeed's case is a perfect example of the so called education emergency PTI had promised before the elections. After all education sector has been discussed in this same very thread earlier.

Anyways, is Fereeha's visit video to a Peshawar hospital worthy enough to be included in this thread ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

BetterPakistan said:


>


Special Forces Phobia!


----------



## BetterPakistan

nomi007 said:


> dear
> *@Horus*
> @*Oscar*
> sir in this thread we discuss development progress in kpk
> but one member is uploading non relating materials
> especially
> *Qalandari *
> _kindly ban it in this forum _
> *thanks*



@Horus 
@Oscar 

Yeah, please ban this user @Qalandari 
He's constantly trolling here. This thread is to post new developments of PTI in KPK or if you can't ban him from forum then at least make his privileges insufficient to reply on this thread otherwise he will lead to a fight here between other users.

@nasirahmad 
@waleed3601 
@Jazzbot 
@Jzaib 
@Leader 
Guys support me in my demand.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jazzbot

BetterPakistan said:


> @Horus
> @Oscar
> 
> Yeah, please ban this user @Qalandari
> He's constantly trolling here. This thread is to post new developments of PTI in KPK or if you can't ban him from forum then at least make his privileges insufficient to reply on this thread otherwise he will lead to a fight here between other users.
> 
> @nasirahmad
> @waleed3601
> @Jazzbot
> @Jzaib
> @Leader
> Guys support me in my demand.




Thread ban will do, a ban from this site will be too harsh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

What ? Is discussing the non-development of a hospital based in Peshawar not allowed in a development thread ? I need answers, what is PTI doing ? Why is this hospital in shambles ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

BetterPakistan said:


> @Horus
> @Oscar
> 
> Yeah, please ban this user @Qalandari
> He's constantly trolling here. This thread is to post new developments of PTI in KPK or if you can't ban him from forum then at least make his privileges insufficient to reply on this thread otherwise he will lead to a fight here between other users.
> 
> @nasirahmad
> @waleed3601
> @Jazzbot
> @Jzaib
> @Leader
> Guys support me in my demand.


hope administration of defence forum will take serious action against him
he needs to start new thread against kpk govt to show their corruption
same as soon i am going to start a new thread against sindh govt



Qalandari said:


> What is wrong in discussing the outcomes of the so called education emergency as promised by PTI. Murad Saeed is a perfect example. Three exam papers taken in one hour. Education emergency in top speed.


bhai u just start another thread against kpk
but plz forgot this thread
let see aaj be bhutto zinda hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

For all of PPP initiated development project updates click the following link:

PPP ~ Development projects and modernisation of Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nasirahmad

BetterPakistan said:


> @Horus
> @Oscar
> 
> Yeah, please ban this user @Qalandari
> He's constantly trolling here. This thread is to post new developments of PTI in KPK or if you can't ban him from forum then at least make his privileges insufficient to reply on this thread otherwise he will lead to a fight here between other users.
> 
> @nasirahmad
> @waleed3601
> @Jazzbot
> @Jzaib
> @Leader
> Guys support me in my demand.


as u have requested him before so he must stop posting irrelevent posts n ur suggestion of making new thread is i think a fine suggestion. I also support u n do request for to banned them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

BetterPakistan said:


> @Horus
> @Oscar
> 
> Yeah, please ban this user @Qalandari
> He's constantly trolling here. This thread is to post new developments of PTI in KPK or if you can't ban him from forum then at least make his privileges insufficient to reply on this thread otherwise he will lead to a fight here between other users.
> 
> @nasirahmad
> @waleed3601
> @Jazzbot
> @Jzaib
> @Leader
> Guys support me in my demand.


reported him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

@WebMaster 

Please make this user @Qalandari privilege insufficient from this thread because he's constantly trolling here. If he want to post PPP news or negative news about KPK then he should make another thread.

You can also see the comments here about this guy. He's constantly trolling. Ban him or make his privilege insufficient to reply here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Qalandari said:


> For all of PPP initiated development project updates click the following link:
> 
> PPP ~ Development projects and modernisation of Sindh


bus yar idr ki jan chor

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAJsal

This is a great step,i love it,it's not much for a fine but there is a start.Good to see provincial government taking this beautiful step.

No one should be above the law in Pakistan and the KP government continues to prove it. While status quo politicians continue to hand out hunting licences, PTI remains committed to preserving our natural environment. Change begins with taking ownership of our land.




@BetterPakistan ,@Jazzbot ,@Leader , @nomi007 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

WAJsal said:


> This is a great step,i love it,it's not much for a fine but there is a start.Good to see provincial government taking this beautiful step.
> 
> No one should be above the law in Pakistan and the KP government continues to prove it. While status quo politicians continue to hand out hunting licences, PTI remains committed to preserving our natural environment. Change begins with taking ownership of our land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BetterPakistan ,@Jazzbot ,@Leader , @nomi007 ..


its great but i think 80k rs is too small they should have fined him atleast 100K$


----------



## WAJsal

Dr. Stranglove said:


> its great but i think 80k rs is too small they should have fined him atleast 100K$


I know.But there is a start,unlike federal government(who is providing them with hunting permits) at least KPK is fining them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Dr. Stranglove said:


> its great but i think 80k rs is too small they should have fined him atleast 100K$



probably the law doesnt allow more than it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Leader said:


> probably the law doesnt allow more than it.


then i believe it should be amended these people are too rick 80 K rp is too small for them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Dr. Stranglove said:


> then i believe it should be amended these people are too rick 80 K rp is too small for them



we have a legal expert in the house, however, he speaks emotions most of the times @DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

WAJsal said:


> This is a great step,i love it,it's not much for a fine but there is a start.Good to see provincial government taking this beautiful step.
> 
> No one should be above the law in Pakistan and the KP government continues to prove it. While status quo politicians continue to hand out hunting licences, PTI remains committed to preserving our natural environment. Change begins with taking ownership of our land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BetterPakistan ,@Jazzbot ,@Leader , @nomi007 ..



It clearly shows that rule is equal for everyone in KPK and no prince nor any rich person is allowed to break the rule. It is known as change. It is known as "NAYA KPK".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nasirahmad

WAJsal said:


> This is a great step,i love it,it's not much for a fine but there is a start.Good to see provincial government taking this beautiful step.
> 
> No one should be above the law in Pakistan and the KP government continues to prove it. While status quo politicians continue to hand out hunting licences, PTI remains committed to preserving our natural environment. Change begins with taking ownership of our land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BetterPakistan ,@Jazzbot ,@Leader , @nomi007 ..


great job



Dr. Stranglove said:


> then i believe it should be amended these people are too rick 80 K rp is too small for them


money i think does't matter. rule of law must be implemented

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

WAJsal said:


> This is a great step,i love it,it's not much for a fine but there is a start.Good to see provincial government taking this beautiful step.
> 
> No one should be above the law in Pakistan and the KP government continues to prove it. While status quo politicians continue to hand out hunting licences, PTI remains committed to preserving our natural environment. Change begins with taking ownership of our land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BetterPakistan ,@Jazzbot ,@Leader , @nomi007 ..


brother thanks for info
media also need to highlight it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## roxen

nomi007 said:


> dear
> *@Horus*
> @*Oscar*
> sir in this thread we discuss development progress in kpk
> but one member is uploading non relating materials
> especially
> *Qalandari *
> _kindly ban it in this forum _
> *thanks*


Yes ban this Qalandari chap .. he is more like joker.. isko Thar desert bejho taky wohan ki development mien khush rahy. Rascal .. he should be banned from Def.pk completely.. his justification for PPP is totally Bullshit... Shame on u Qalandari..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

roxen said:


> Shame on u Qalandari..



He is one of those people whom are responsible for the damage of Pakistan and Pakistan economy. Musharraf left Pakistan economy in a good position and his leaders just damaged Pakistan economy.

A simple thing is that on Musharraf economic performance his leaders took foreign loans at the start of their tenure.


----------



## Jazzbot

Lets focus on KPK instead of this Qalandari guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

*Chinese national arrested near Pak-Afghan border*

PESHAWAR: Security forces arrested a Chinese national on Monday in Khyber Agency near the Pak-Afghan border.

Sources told Dawn that Chinese national Liu Yongguang was arrested by security forces near Takhta Beg checkpost in Khyber tribal region.

The arrested person had no legal documents and was handed over to the Special Branch of police for further investigation.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Three zones set up for swift action against militants*

PESHAWAR: In order to step up action against hardcore criminals and militants, the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police have established three zones of the Counter Terrorism Department (CTD) with an immediate effect to cover almost all areas of the province.

The CTD was earlier known as the directorate of counter terrorism (DCT), which would only gather intelligence information and pass it to the districts and other units of police force for further action.

*However, after assuming charge of his office, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Inspector General of Police Nasir Khan Durrani established CTD in Oct 2013 to bring harmony in the police action against the hardcore criminals.*

Blame game erupted among different concerned units when the intelligence could not materialise which adversely affected the performance of the whole force. The IGP deemed it fit to make it a fully fledged institution with the mandate to gather intelligence, launch operation as well as conduct investigations against the criminals.

Beside this different analysis wings have also been established in it for research and intelligence purposes. Taking action and tightening noose around kidnappers, militants, extortionists and target killers fall in the domain of CTD.

According to a police department notification issued here on Sunday, the decision of establishment of three zones was taken to harness the activities of CTD and bring conformity in its action against outlaws in the province.

Each zone will be supervised by an officer of the rank of SSP/SP. The zone-1, to be called northern zone, will consist of all districts of Hazara and Malakand regions, while central zone (zone-II) will include the Peshawar and all districts of Mardan region. All districts of Kohat, Bannu and DI Khan regions will be part of the Southern Zone i.e zone-III.

It was stated that now coordinated efforts would be made against the militants, kidnappers, extortionists and target killers hiding in the far-off areas of the province.

*The statement added that the CTD personnel arrested 93 alleged hardcore criminals, which included 49 terrorists, eight kidnappers, 29 extortionists and seven target killers in operations conducted during the last fortnight in different parts of the province.*

It said that the terrorists also included a commander of an outlawed outfit involved in different bomb blast attacks. The CTD also recovered a big cache of arms and ammunition from the arrested outlaws.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Three Afghan extortionists arrested in Abbottabad*

ABBOTTABAD: The local police on Sunday arrested three Afghan nationals for extortion and recovered the money they had taken from a local trader.

*Ejaz Ahmed, in-charge of counterterrorism department of Abbottabad police, told reporters that Haji Sultan, a businessman, informed Mir Pur police that he had been receiving telephone calls from unknown miscreants demanding Rs10 million as extortion from him.*

The official said the police in a raid on a restaurant on Mansehra road arrested three Afghans identified as Shafiullah, Ibrahim and Amanullah presently residing in Afghan refugee camp in Haripur.

*He said Rs300,000 extortion money and three pistols were recovered from them. A case was registered against them.*

Police later produced them in an anti-terrorist court and sought five days physical remand which was granted.

*Police also conducted search operation in different parts of Abbottabad and Havelian and arrested 28 Afghans.*




_Published on Dawn News_


----------



## nomi007

BetterPakistan said:


> He is one of those people whom are responsible for the damage of Pakistan and Pakistan economy. Musharraf left Pakistan economy in a good position and his leaders just damaged Pakistan economy.
> 
> A simple thing is that on Musharraf economic performance his leaders took foreign loans at the start of their tenure.


Qalandari ki date of birth pe lanat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

nomi007 said:


> Qalandari ki date of birth pe lanat



Wh bhi bari wali lanat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## BetterPakistan

Qalandari said:


>






*PTI MNA seeks court’s help to secure degree*





PTI MNAs Murad Saeed and Ali Mohammad Khan coming out of the office of the Election Commission of Pakistan. — Online

PESHAWAR:* PTI MNA Murad Saeed, who is at the centre of a controversy over a make-up test, on Wednesday moved the Peshawar High Court to seek its orders for the University of Peshawar to issue him the degree of BS Environmental Science for the session, which ended in 2009.*

*In a petition filed through lawyer Muzamil Khan, the lawmaker said as a regular student of four-year Bachelor of Environmental Sciences programme in the 2005-09 session, he had completed all eight semesters and was entitled to have the degree.*

The respondents in the petition are the University of Peshawar (UoP) through its vice chancellor, the UoP registrar, the UoP controller of examinations, and the chairman of the UoP Department of Environmental Sciences.

*The controversy emerged recently when the media reported that arrangements were made in haste for Murad Saeed to make up for his two papers - Introduction to Environmental Sciences and Remote Sensing - under dubious circumstances. The papers were allegedly marked and checked the same day in sheer violation of the rules.*

The MNA reportedly didn’t appear before the committee to explain his position on the matter.


*In the petition, Murad Saeed claimed that his department’s chairman and overall supervisor had issued the course completion certificate on Nov 26, 2009.*

*He claimed that he waited for the issuance of his degree by the UoP and that he contacted the competent authority on various occasion for issuance of the degree but every time, he was kept waiting and reply of the respondents was that he would certainly be issued his degree at his residential address.*

*Murad Saeed said he remained in contact with his department and more importantly with the controller of examinations but was later denied degree due to interference by some student activists, who created doubts in the minds of public at large through press and electronic media, whereas the respondents were reluctant to issue degree to him.*

*The petitioner said the reluctance of respondents to issue degree to him was discriminatory and arbitrary as other students similarly placed had already been issued degree in the same course of time.*

*He said he belonged to the PTI and had never resorted to any fraud or misrepresentation while submitting his nomination forms for the election of NA-29 Swat and instead, he mentioned the qualification in nomination form which he held at that time.*

*Murad Saeed said he never used pressure tactics to secure his degree and instead applied for it as a normal graduate and that he had the every right to do so.*

_Published in Dawn March 12th , 2015
_
@Jazzbot @Leader @nomi007 @nasirahmad @Jzaib @roxen @WAJsal @Dr. Stranglove

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Danish saleem

BetterPakistan said:


> *PTI MNA seeks court’s help to secure degree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTI MNAs Murad Saeed and Ali Mohammad Khan coming out of the office of the Election Commission of Pakistan. — Online
> 
> PESHAWAR:* PTI MNA Murad Saeed, who is at the centre of a controversy over a make-up test, on Wednesday moved the Peshawar High Court to seek its orders for the University of Peshawar to issue him the degree of BS Environmental Science for the session, which ended in 2009.*
> 
> *In a petition filed through lawyer Muzamil Khan, the lawmaker said as a regular student of four-year Bachelor of Environmental Sciences programme in the 2005-09 session, he had completed all eight semesters and was entitled to have the degree.*
> 
> The respondents in the petition are the University of Peshawar (UoP) through its vice chancellor, the UoP registrar, the UoP controller of examinations, and the chairman of the UoP Department of Environmental Sciences.
> 
> *The controversy emerged recently when the media reported that arrangements were made in haste for Murad Saeed to make up for his two papers - Introduction to Environmental Sciences and Remote Sensing - under dubious circumstances. The papers were allegedly marked and checked the same day in sheer violation of the rules.*
> 
> The MNA reportedly didn’t appear before the committee to explain his position on the matter.
> 
> 
> *In the petition, Murad Saeed claimed that his department’s chairman and overall supervisor had issued the course completion certificate on Nov 26, 2009.*
> 
> *He claimed that he waited for the issuance of his degree by the UoP and that he contacted the competent authority on various occasion for issuance of the degree but every time, he was kept waiting and reply of the respondents was that he would certainly be issued his degree at his residential address.*
> 
> *Murad Saeed said he remained in contact with his department and more importantly with the controller of examinations but was later denied degree due to interference by some student activists, who created doubts in the minds of public at large through press and electronic media, whereas the respondents were reluctant to issue degree to him.*
> 
> *The petitioner said the reluctance of respondents to issue degree to him was discriminatory and arbitrary as other students similarly placed had already been issued degree in the same course of time.*
> 
> *He said he belonged to the PTI and had never resorted to any fraud or misrepresentation while submitting his nomination forms for the election of NA-29 Swat and instead, he mentioned the qualification in nomination form which he held at that time.*
> 
> *Murad Saeed said he never used pressure tactics to secure his degree and instead applied for it as a normal graduate and that he had the every right to do so.*
> 
> _Published in Dawn March 12th , 2015
> _
> @Jazzbot @Leader @nomi007 @nasirahmad @Jzaib @roxen @WAJsal @Dr. Stranglove



Ya khud courts mei jaye tu thk haa, koi dosra jaye tu Muk mukka our dhandli haaa


----------



## nomi007

Qalandari said:


>


again billo rani
o GOD take this idiot back
*@BetterPakistan *


----------



## Danish saleem

nomi007 said:


> again billo rani
> o GOD take this idiot back
> *@BetterPakistan *




PTI still supporting this saeeda (Phaphay kutni) of talk shows?


----------



## Jzaib

Danish saleem said:


> PTI still supporting this saeeda (Phaphay kutni) of talk shows?


just bcz he is not a sharif family slave and didnt make billions like zardari and nawaz shari . he is a bad person. he live among poor and they love him



Danish saleem said:


> Ya khud courts mei jaye tu thk haa, koi dosra jaye tu Muk mukka our dhandli haaa


seriously bro. u have so serious issue. U should appricate if it was punjab government he would have been cleared for a while. but due to PTI government no relief was given to him that is why he have to move to court . USE UR BRAIN FOR ONCE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

Danish saleem said:


> Ya khud courts mei jaye tu thk haa, koi dosra jaye tu Muk mukka our dhandli haaa



Oye

Uski degree agar fake hoti to ab tak election commission action le chuka hota

Wh court apny apko right prove krny gaya hai but tjhe smjh nhi ayega tu carry on rakh dreams mai rehna



Jzaib said:


> just bcz he is not a sharif family slave and didnt make billions like zardari and nawaz shari . he is a bad person. he live among poor and they love him
> 
> 
> seriously bro. u have so serious issue. U should appricate if it was punjab government he would have been cleared for a while. but due to PTI government no relief was given to him that is why he have to move to court . USE UR BRAIN FOR ONCE



He don't have brain.



Danish saleem said:


> PTI still supporting this saeeda (Phaphay kutni) of talk shows?



if someone says something right then he is phaphay kutni??

waisai phaphay kutni tum ho jo har wqt apni baat change kr laitai ho.. Phaphay Kutnay



nomi007 said:


> again billo rani
> o GOD take this idiot back
> *@BetterPakistan *



leave him alone he is a mad jayala who is begging for attention that's why he again and again troll here because outside this thread no one bother to talk to him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Danish saleem

BetterPakistan said:


> Oye
> 
> Uski degree agar fake hoti to ab tak election commission action le chuka hota
> 
> Wh court apny apko right prove krny gaya hai but tjhe smjh nhi ayega tu carry on rakh dreams mai rehna
> 
> 
> 
> He don't have brain.
> 
> 
> 
> if someone says something right then he is phaphay kutni??
> 
> waisai phaphay kutni tum ho jo har wqt apni baat change kr laitai ho.. Phaphay Kutnay
> 
> 
> 
> leave him alone he is a mad jayala who is begging for attention that's why he again and again troll here because outside this thread no one bother to talk to him



brother,

good know how educated you are, and you shows that how leaders effects the brains of their blind followers.!
innocent baby keep following the leader blindly, and please dont waste the money of your parents on your education, if you still deaf and blind.

by theway Nawaz and zardari dono chor ka bachcy han!


----------



## WAJsal

I know it's a little off topic,guys worth a watch.PTI fans enjoy,btw i love this song .




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=918062864901608




@Leader ,@BetterPakistan ,@Jazzbot ,@Pomegranate ,@Jzaib ,@nomi007 ......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Qalandari

Pathetic Security situation of KP


----------



## nomi007

Qalandari said:


> Pathetic Security situation of KP


MQM KA DARD PPP KO
GREAT
jigr pehle mujhe apni baji k is style ka matbal samjao







Qalandari said:


> Pathetic Security situation of KP


YEH TO ILZAM HAI JANI
SALAY TERE MAMOO KO US WAQT QATAL KIA GEHA THA JAB TERI MAA PM THI 2 HRS TAK US KI LAS SARAK PE PARI RAHI THI
AUR JIS PMLN AUR Q LEAGUE OF TUM SUPPORT KAR RAHE HO UNO NE HE TERE NANA KO QATAL KIA THA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

Danish saleem said:


> brother,
> 
> good know how educated you are, and you shows that how leaders effects the brains of their blind followers.!
> innocent baby keep following the leader blindly, and please dont waste the money of your parents on your education, if you still deaf and blind.
> 
> by theway Nawaz and zardari dono chor ka bachcy han!



What is exactly your knowledge?

You again and again arrive and blame PTI for something without having any credible source to prove it. Come up with any source to prove it otherwise just shut up. You get treated badly here because you are kind of trolling here. If you want to post negative things then open another thread don't troll at this one because it shows developments in KPK by PTI.


----------



## Qalandari

Condition of school in Charsadda


----------



## I M Sikander

Can any one please show pictures of single mega project announced and completed by pti gov.


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nasirahmad

Jzaib said:


> just bcz he is not a sharif family slave and didnt make billions like zardari and nawaz shari . he is a bad person. he live among poor and they love him
> 
> 
> seriously bro. u have so serious issue. U should appricate if it was punjab government he would have been cleared for a while. but due to PTI government no relief was given to him that is why he have to move to court . USE UR BRAIN FOR ONCE


no answer .................... good job


----------



## nomi007

police command and control center Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## ajpirzada

old news but didnt get highlighted enough... This is one of the best reforms in the health sector:

*KP Health Care Commission Act, 2015 adopted*

January 19, 2015
RECORDER REPORT
0 Comments











The provincial government passed the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Health Care Commission Act, 2015 to promote and improve patient safety and health care service quality in private sector and provide mechanism for banning quackery in all its forms and manifestation in the province. 

Under the Act, the provincial government through a notification would establish a commission to be known as Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Healthcare Commission. It would be a corporate body having perpetual succession and a common seal, with powers to acquire and dispose of property both movable and immovable and would be the said name sue and be sued. The main office of the commission would be in Peshawar with other regional offices as government may establish. 

The commission would consist of ten members with three of its members as official members and seven members would be from private sector as non-official members. The official members would include representatives from health department, Home Department and Pakistan National Accreditation Council. 

The chairman would be elected by the non-official members through voting amongst its non-official members, who would preside over the commission meetings. In case of his absence, the chairperson may nominate a member as acting chairman or it he has been not done so, the members present would elect a chairperson for that meeting. 

The chairperson would convene meetings of the commission on quarterly basis for the conduct of the business of the commission. Extra-ordinary meetings of the commission may be convened as and when required. The extra-ordinary meeting may be called by the chairman or on the request of three or more members in writing for reasons specified there. 

The commission would perform such functions and exercise such powers as may be required to ensure the safety of patient and health staff and to improve quality of public and private healthcare services. 

The commission would set standards or requirements for registration and licensing of healthcare establishments that ensure patient and health staff safety; registration of all healthcare establishments and issuance of license defining scope and extent of services to be provided; ensure minimum standards of patient and health staff safety in public and private sectors; play technical and advisory, educative and disciplinary role to support the registered and licensed healthcare establishments to improve quality of services; regulate the registered and licensed healthcare establishments in public and private health sectors through health regulations tools; certification, peer review, clinical governance, self-regulation or any other tool nationally or internationally recognised and accepted; grant renew, suspend and cancel licenses in prescribed manner to healthcare establishments and to vary terms and conditions and purposes of the license; enquire and investigate into maladministration, malpractices and failure in the provision of private healthcare services and issue consequential advice and orders; impose and collect fees and charges on registration, licensing or for any other services rendered to healthcare establishments such as training on guidelines, standards, etc, under this Act; impose and collect fines on violation, breach or non-compliance of the provision of this Act, rules, regulations and standards; advocate rights and responsibilities of recipients and providers of the private healthcare services; hold seminars, conferences and meetings on developing awareness about provision of high quality private healthcare services; co-ordinate, liaise and network with any person, agency or institution for the purpose of this Act; appoint, engage, authorise and terminate employees, consultants, advisors, attorneys, inspection teams, surveyors, contractors, agents and experts on such terms and conditions as it deems necessary and assign, delegate or entrust them with such functions and powers as are expedient for the performance of functions of the commission; devise mechanism to deal with quackery and to monitor service performance against prescribed standards. 

The commission may exercise the same powers as are vested in a Civil Court under the Code of Civil Procedure, 1908 (V of 1908), in respect of summoning and enforcing the attendance of any person and examining him on oath; compelling the production of documents; receiving evidence on affidavits; and issuing commission for the examination of witnesses and the government may, as and when it consider necessary, advice the commission on matters of policy. 

The commission may establish technical, finance & grant, performance review and continuous quality improvement committees for assistance and advice to Chief Executive in relation to performance of functions and determine the membership, remuneration of members and terms of reference of each committee. 

The government would constitute and notify a Search and Nomination Council, for recommendations of persons suitable to be appointed as non-official members which would consist of Minister of Health as chairman, Additional Chief Secretary Planning and Development Department as vice chairman, Secretary health, Vice Chancellor, KMU; a philanthropist with substantial contribution to the public healthcare system to be nominated by government, retired senior person from medical profession, a representative of civil society. 

The commission would appoint a person as a Chief Executive Officer having a minimum of fifteen years of experience in health management, finance, law and regulation or other fields related to service regulation. 

The commission would establish Registration and Licensing Bodies at the divisional level for registration of healthcare establishment and issue license defining scope and extent of services to be provided by such healthcare establishment. A private healthcare establishment would not provide healthcare services without being registered and licensed under this section of the Act. 

KP Health Care Commission Act, 2015 adopted | Business Recorder

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Imran Khan facing taste of his own medicine !

Imran Khan facing taste of his own medicine !

Imran Khan facing taste of his own medicine !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=804363292987098

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muqeet Sabir

First Naya KPK then Naya Pakistan InshALLAH

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

Qalandari said:


>


O Bilawal appa kay totkay





PEW claims massive corruption in Sindh health dept | Pakistan Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1596156657287811

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## airmarshal

Ranasikander said:


> Can any one please show pictures of single mega project announced and completed by pti gov.



No! No mega project like Metro Bus Laptop and motorway. This is drama baazi. 

Real project is Pakistan. Thats the mega project. This mega project is built on education, investment in healthcare. This is what PTI govt giving priority. IT will bear fruit on 15-20 years. 

The other drama mega projects benefit Sharif steel mills. They get kick backs and commissions too in their foreign banks while idiots like us celebrate that country is progressing. Countries never progress on mega projects but always on investments in people.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghilzai

airmarshal said:


> No! No mega project like Metro Bus Laptop and motorway. This is drama baazi.
> 
> Real project is Pakistan. Thats the mega project. This mega project is built on education, investment in healthcare. This is what PTI govt giving priority. IT will bear fruit on 15-20 years.
> 
> The other drama mega projects benefit Sharif steel mills. They get kick backs and commissions too in their foreign banks while idiots like us celebrate that country is progressing. Countries never progress on mega projects but always on investments in people.



We don't need mega motorways, express ways or even the metro bus.

We want Health service, Education people friendly governance system, police, land registry and so on.

It pains me to see my generation with a shovel in their hand standing on GT Road, why they are is due to lack of education and that has many reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I M Sikander

ghilzai said:


> We don't need mega motorways, express ways or even the metro bus.
> 
> We want Health service, Education people friendly governance system, police, land registry and so on.
> 
> It pains me to see my generation with a shovel in their hand standing on GT Road, why they are is due to lack of education and that has many reasons.


Non sense ustifications for not doing any thing.
Not a single university or new health facility has been opened by pti during this tenure.
Just check all reports by world bank, ADB and other international institutions, Punjab is way head from kpk in health, education, raods, infrastructure, universities and all other notable fields.

Kpk gov. Justs sucks.


----------



## Zibago

Ranasikander said:


> Non sense ustifications for not doing any thing.
> Not a single university or new health facility has been opened by pti during this tenure.
> Just check all reports by world bank, ADB and other international institutions, Punjab is way head from kpk in health, education, raods, infrastructure, universities and all other notable fields.
> 
> Kpk gov. Justs sucks.


Its the first time KPK is getting a government that actually wants to clean the gutter of corruption and mismanagement

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jazzbot

CISCO to set up Training Academies in KPK.








* CISCO to Setup Professional Training Centres in KPK *


The Science & Technology and Information Technology (ST & IT) department of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) and CISCO have signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU). The intention of this Memorandum is to establish CISCO academies in different IT universities of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

These established academies will be providing professional training to IT students across KPK. In the end of the training, the students will be awarded with a CISCO certificates. Furthermore, the training will be offered to IT graduates of KPK on 75% concessional charges.

The Senior Minister for ST & IT Shahram Khan Trakai was the chief guest of MOU Signing ceremony. While addressing the ceremony, he said that the Present provincial government is serious in efforts to promote and introduce ICT in all sectors of the province.

He further added that the MOU signing will be a revolutionary step for smart and effective usage of ICT to improve the socio-Economic conditions of the province. He also revealed that Microsoft and many more international IT companies have been invited to invest in the province and many of them have shown their interests which will ultimately help the KPK IT students to flourish their talents.

This MoU is going to be a significant step forward for KPK as there is no current international standard government university or institute offering trainings and certificates to young IT people.




-----------------------




IT Networking giant CISCO to establish Training Centers in KPK, MOU has been signed. This is going to be a massive development in IT education in KPK. CISCO's Online Certifications were used to be very expansive and difficult, now it will be available to everyone in KPK at their door steps.

Anyone who is related to IT or Networking field will understand how massive this development is. 

Something real to boost IT industry, instead of free laptops for adults. 


PS: I am also CISCO A+ Certified, did that back in 2006. 


Those who don't know about CISCO, its world's leading IT Networking Company, who creates core networking equipments, sells them worldwide, offers training certifications and a lot more. 

*More at: *
About Cisco - Cisco Systems
Cisco Systems - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


@Bilal. @Aether @Jango @Horus @Bratva @RAMPAGE @Crypto @Chak Bamu @RescueRanger @Leader @nomi007 @Norwegian @Jzaib @danish falcon @Armstrong @cb4 @SBD-3

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nasirahmad

Leader said:


>


U hv replied my post more than 1time 
We need educated kpk n pakistan n after we will make our kpk n pak later vd our hand without IMF or any other loan n we will win world cup in cricket each time inshallah
Because we will make great n competent policies.



Ranasikander said:


> Can any one please show pictures of single mega project announced and completed by pti gov.


We donot need mega projects now we need reforms in our departments like education, health, police, energy e.t.c 
Mega projects will Come by itself.
for ur kind info metro bus peshawar has started..........
364 small hydro power projects is almost completing, 92 mega watt electricity has been added to national grid, kpk invest n trade board has signed 2 billion investment letters in dubai last month....h

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghilzai

Ranasikander said:


> Non sense ustifications for not doing any thing.
> Not a single university or new health facility has been opened by pti during this tenure.
> Just check all reports by world bank, ADB and other international institutions, Punjab is way head from kpk in health, education, raods, infrastructure, universities and all other notable fields.
> 
> Kpk gov. Justs sucks.



Well why don't you let us decide and worry about kpk and you worry about your native province where the streams of milk and honey are flowing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nasirahmad

ghilzai said:


> We don't need mega motorways, express ways or even the metro bus.
> 
> We want Health service, Education people friendly governance system, police, land registry and so on.
> 
> It pains me to see my generation with a shovel in their hand standing on GT Road, why they are is due to lack of education and that has many reasons.


..........Incompetent polocies which is waste of money n time like metro, nandipur power project.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghilzai

nasirahmad said:


> ..........Incompetent polocies which is waste of money n time like metro, nandipur power project.........



Well those Benifit a few and mostly those who iniated these projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nasirahmad

Leader said:


>


Is it true?



ghilzai said:


> Well why don't you let us decide and worry about kpk and you worry about your native province where the streams of milk and honey are flowing.


I m working in this large populayed province.......... only few in competent people support pml n
most people hate them,,,,,,,,.. especially lahorian they r by default happy people.


----------



## ghilzai

nasirahmad said:


> Is it true?
> 
> 
> I m working in this large populayed province.......... only few in competent people support pml n
> most people hate them,,,,,,,,.. especially lahorian they r by default happy people.



Yes KPK is diung really well, the results will show with time.

I am from FATA so situation is very different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nasirahmad

ghilzai said:


> Yes KPK is diung really well, the results will show with time.
> 
> I am from FATA so situation is very different.


If anyone who knows little bit about daily life in kpk he will atleast say that this government of pti has started in a different way n due to which politicians are joining pti on daily bases


----------



## ghilzai

nasirahmad said:


> If anyone who knows little bit about daily life in kpk he will atleast say that this government of pti has started in a different way n due to which politicians are joining pti on daily bases



Well I seen visible change in attitudes, police, health and so on PTI is doing a great job.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gentelman

Qalandari said:


> Pathetic Security situation of KP


Bebo Karachi yaad hai Karachi??!!


----------



## Pinnacle

Jazzbot said:


> CISCO to set up Training Academies in KPK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * CISCO to Setup Professional Training Centres in KPK *
> 
> 
> The Science & Technology and Information Technology (ST & IT) department of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) and CISCO have signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU). The intention of this Memorandum is to establish CISCO academies in different IT universities of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
> 
> These established academies will be providing professional training to IT students across KPK. In the end of the training, the students will be awarded with a CISCO certificates. Furthermore, the training will be offered to IT graduates of KPK on 75% concessional charges.
> 
> The Senior Minister for ST & IT Shahram Khan Trakai was the chief guest of MOU Signing ceremony. While addressing the ceremony, he said that the Present provincial government is serious in efforts to promote and introduce ICT in all sectors of the province.
> 
> He further added that the MOU signing will be a revolutionary step for smart and effective usage of ICT to improve the socio-Economic conditions of the province. He also revealed that Microsoft and many more international IT companies have been invited to invest in the province and many of them have shown their interests which will ultimately help the KPK IT students to flourish their talents.
> 
> This MoU is going to be a significant step forward for KPK as there is no current international standard government university or institute offering trainings and certificates to young IT people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT Networking giant CISCO to establish Training Centers in KPK, MOU has been signed. This is going to be a massive development in IT education in KPK. CISCO's Online Certifications were used to be very expansive and difficult, now it will be available to everyone in KPK at their door steps.
> 
> Anyone who is related to IT or Networking field will understand how massive this development is.
> 
> Something real to boost IT industry, instead of free laptops for adults.
> 
> 
> PS: I am also CISCO A+ Certified, did that back in 2006.
> 
> 
> Those who don't know about CISCO, its world's leading IT Networking Company, who creates core networking equipments, sells them worldwide, offers training certifications and a lot more.
> 
> *More at: *
> About Cisco - Cisco Systems
> Cisco Systems - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> @Bilal. @Aether @Jango @Horus @Bratva @RAMPAGE @Crypto @Chak Bamu @RescueRanger @Leader @nomi007 @Norwegian @Jzaib @danish falcon @Armstrong @cb4 @SBD-3


Absolutely fabulous news.Keep it up! A big news really

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waleed3601

danish falcon said:


> Absolutely fabulous news.Keep it up! A big news really


yeah if our local startups and IT houses have cisco certified professionals in them then foreign buyers of our IT services will increase 100%. great job KP govt

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

islamia university

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

Bill Gates writes to Imran Khan, lauds polio eradication efforts

Bill Gates writes to Imran Khan, lauds polio eradication efforts

Bill Gates writes to Imran Khan, lauds polio eradication efforts

Bill Gates writes to Imran Khan, lauds polio eradication efforts

Bill Gates writes to Imran Khan, lauds polio eradication efforts

Bill Gates writes to Imran Khan, lauds polio eradication efforts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Leader

KP Govt presents bills to end child, bonded labour

KP Govt presents bills to end child, bonded labour

KP Govt presents bills to end child, bonded labour

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari

*Shortage of funds, saplings hit PTI’s afforestation drive*


PESHAWAR: The ‘Billion-Tree Tsunami’ campaign of PTI-led Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has been hit by lack of capacity and shortage of funds, prompting the province’s environment department to make a smart move: leave it to the nature to produce enough saplings to achieve the target of planting a billion trees by 2018.

The multi-billion-rupee project — a brainchild of PTI chief Imran Khan — envisages planting of one billion saplings over a period of four years by bringing approximately one million hectares of land under forest cover by 2018.

The province boasts a forest cover of 20.1 per cent, including the forests in Federally Administered Tribal Areas.

Officials say so far the department has been able to plant 7.2 million saplings against a target of 10.01m for this year.

Under the plan, project managers are required to plant 250m saplings in 2016, 300m in 2017 and 250m in 2018.

According to analysts, the government nurseries in the province have close to four million saplings and the authorities may arrange another 3.4 million saplings from private-sector nurseries. So, there’s a shortfall of 1.8m saplings for the current season.

Taking into account the total number of saplings available in both official and private-sector nurseries, the province would need an additional 242.8m saplings in 2016, 292.8m in 2017 and 242.8m in 2018.

Experts say a seed takes at least two years before it is ready for plantation.

With the total number of saplings available, the target of planting a billion trees may be achieved by 2020 and that too in case the province utilises all the resources at its disposal, say the analysts.

They add that in order to grow one billion plants, the environment department must identify one million hectares of additional land to be covered under the ambitious forestation programme, which it has not done yet.

For meeting the shortfall of saplings, the department is relying on nature.

According to an official, the plan is to protect the existing forests so that 300m saplings could be produced naturally. “We shall adopt measures to protect conifer trees in the high lands of Malakand and Hazara divisions,” Faizul Bari, a director of the project, told Dawn.

“There will be no plantation in protected forests at all,” he said.

“The forests would produce 300m saplings on their own. We don’t need to spend resources if we properly protect our forest reserves,” he said.

The focus of the campaign, therefore, would be on planting fast-growing species on farmlands, particularly those in the southern parts of the province where vast tracts of land are barren.

The critics of the much-publicised campaign, however, point out that species grown on farmland are harvested and are never considered forests. “This is agriculture farming and not forestation,” an expert argued.

“If we were to accept the logic of natural germination, there has been a ban on harvesting of protected forests in the country since 1992. By that logic our forests should have doubled by now,” argued Ijaz Khan, a horticulturist.

“This is a positive step, but its implementation is questionable,” he maintained. “Without human intervention, natural germination in wild forests, especially conifer forests, would be very difficult.

“The environment department grows millions of plants every year but we don’t see a remarkable change. Our forest resources are depleting,” he said.

He said the project had suffered during the current forestation drive due to the shortfall of funds and shortage of nurseries.

The project director acknowledged that there were delays due to the shortage of funds.

The department has now revised its PC-1. It requires Rs1,900 million till June 2015 to prepare itself for the next plantation season. Funds are required for seeds to be provided to owners of 630 private nurseries and other expenditures for coming plantation season.

“Delay in release of funds will definitely affect the plan and like the current season there will be shortage of saplings,” he said.

The data of the Forest Management Centre, an entity of the forest department, show that 35 per cent of the plants do not survive due to reasons like drought-like situation, extensive grazing, unfit soil and scarcity of water.

Mr Bari said that monitoring of the project would be carried out through a Geographical Information System mechanism. Independent monitors and the department’s staff would also monitor progress.

He said that once saplings had been planted the forest department would look after the plants for one year and then local communities would be responsible for them.


----------



## waleed3601

Central Library Bannu recently completed : 





*officially implemented after rigorous trials 
Education & health departments introduce biometric attendance system in KP today.*
*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waleed3601

*Peshawar Beautification program bearing fruits
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Qalandari

waleed3601 said:


> Central Library Bannu recently completed :



LOL is PTI taking credit for this library too ?

Central Asia Institute » January 15, 2015 – University library place of learning in volatile Pakistan city

BANNU, Pakistan – *Central Asia Institute (CAI) has completed and turned over to the Pakistan government a 34,000-square-foot university library in one of the most volatile regions of the country.*

*The Central Library at University of Science and Technology-Bannu is the only project of its kind that CAI has done. It was requested by the university’s founding vice chancellor, Asmat Ullah Khan, in 2011.*


----------



## waleed3601

Qalandari said:


> LOL is PTI taking credit for this library too ?


No one said anything about PTI.
This thread is about progress and development in KPK province, whether it's financed by the private or public sector

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari

waleed3601 said:


> No one said anything about PTI.
> This thread is about progress and development in KPK province, whether it's financed by the private or public sector




Good


----------



## NaMaloom

Qalandari said:


> Good


 

See what happens when you jump like a smartass on every bread crumb you see to somehow turn it into anti-PTI drivel? You just got clowned sir for making that erroneous claim that PTI was claiming the Bannu Library as its own project. I guess jiyaalas don't have anything else to do these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

NaMaloom said:


> See what happens when you jump like a smartass on every bread crumb you see to somehow turn it into anti-PTI drivel? You just got clowned sir for making that erroneous claim that PTI was claiming the Bannu Library as its own project. I guess jiyaalas don't have anything else to do these days.



Nice joke.


----------



## SHAMK9

Qalandari said:


> Nice joke.


Back it up with facts without stupid one liners

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

computerization of land record, KP record likely to be computerized by the end of 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nomi007

Qalandari said:


> Good


o bhai
who where u are i request to u plz start any pti discussion
kindly idr maa na ****





it is appreciable that
both punjab and kpk are updating their land records
process is although slow but
some thing is better than nothing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=811552338934860

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I M Sikander

Leader said:


> computerization of land record, KP record likely to be computerized by the end of 2017.


Yet another copying the foot steps of punjab gov. This project has already been completed in whole punjab an yr ago


----------



## PakCan

Ranasikander said:


> Yet another copying the foot steps of punjab gov. This project has already been completed in whole punjab an yr ago


So? This is for the betterment of the entire country. Try to get out of PML N vs PTI low mentality. Anyone doing anything for the betterment of Pakistani citizens, no matter which province they govern should be appreciated.


----------



## I M Sikander

PakCan said:


> So? This is for the betterment of the entire country. Try to get out of PML N vs PTI low mentality. Anyone doing anything for the betterment of Pakistani citizens, no matter which province they govern should be appreciated.


Not comparing. Just putting up some facts clear. Specially for those who display routine jobs of kpk gov. As revolution step.


----------



## SHAMK9

Ranasikander said:


> Yet another copying the foot steps of punjab gov. This project has already been completed in whole punjab an yr ago


Colombia was first to implement metro bus, punjab gov is copying it's footsteps. See how fkin retarded that sounds?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Khalidr

SHAMK9 said:


> Colombia was first to implement metro bus, punjab gov is copying it's footsteps. See how fkin retarded that sounds?



haha


----------



## I M Sikander

SHAMK9 said:


> Colombia was first to implement metro bus, punjab gov is copying it's footsteps. See how fkin retarded that sounds?


Punjab copied Colombia and now ptu implementing the sane jangla bus in peshawar. As i said. Ptu first criticize every thing done by punjab gov and then copy every thing later on.


----------



## nasirahmad

Ranasikander said:


> Punjab copied Colombia and now ptu implementing the sane jangla bus in peshawar. As i said. Ptu first criticize every thing done by punjab gov and then copy every thing later on.


we are not using sirya (iron) and fly overs
it's along old train track side. just to make road on one side and what ur pml n is going to do in islamabad
and have done in lahore
we are not going to give 2 arab rs subsidy / anal on our fast mass transit bus system as pml n is doing in lahore.


----------



## ajpirzada

*Hiring consultants for projects costing up to Rs70m no more a must*
ZULFIQAR ALI — PUBLISHED JAN 13, 2015 06:24AM
WHATSAPP
 0 COMMENTS


PRINT




PESHAWAR: In a visible U-turn on its governance policy, the Pakistan Tehreek-i- Insaf-led coalition government in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has waived the condition of hiring consultants for projects costing up to Rs70 million to expedite utilisation of development funds allocated under the Annual Development Programme 2014-15.

Senior minister Inayatullah Khan admitted that utilisation of the ADP was slow due to lack of interest on the part of private consultants and lack of capacity of line departments.

He said that professionals were not available in the province, while consultants from outside didn’t come here and therefore, the utilisation of funds had slowed down.

“Now, the government has decided in principle to exempt development schemes worth Rs70 million from private consultants,” he told Dawn.

*Move comes in light of poor ADP spending*
Under the new guidelines, the minister said that development schemes costing over Rs70 million would be advertised twice for hiring private consultants.

In case consultants don’t show interest, then such projects will also be executed without consultants, he added.

Official sources said that decision regarding waiving condition of hiring consultants for projects was taken keeping in view poor spending of the ADP. The government has spent only 12.7 per cent of the total ADP in first two quarters of the six months.

The Centre for Governance and Public Accountability, a civil society organisation working for promotion of public accountability and good governance, said that out of total allocation of Rs140.23 billion, only Rs17.86 billion, 12.7 per cent of the total ADP, had been utilised till January 2, 2015. The government has released about Rs64 billion under the ADP.

Like current ADP, utilisation of development funds during previous fi nancial year also remained poor because line departments could not hire consultants. The department concerned could not execute a single new scheme in the first two quarters in the previous financial year.

The government had introduced the concept of consultants last year to ensure transparency and quality of work in the development schemes. All line departments were directed to hire private consultants.

The CGPA in a statement asked the provincial government to expedite the utilisation of development funds for improving social indicators in the province. It said that if this trend continued, the provincial government would not be able to utilise whole ADP which could result in lapse of development funds.

The CGPA analysis of the utilisation of development budget for the first six months of fiscal year 2014-15 depicts that only 6.7 per cent elementary and secondary education development budget was utilise in first six months of the current financial year.

Out of total Rs19.9 billion development budget for elementary and secondary education, according to the CGPA only Rs1.34 was utilised. Despite the fact it said almost 2.5 million children were out of schools in the province the provincial government inability to spend development budgets efficiently and effectively was adding to the gravity of the education challenges.

The utilisation of development funds in other sectors is also very slow. Allocation for roads is Rs17.25 billion in the ADP and concerned department has used 2.53 billion which is 14.7 per cent of the total development budget.

Regional development which covers some discretionary funds was allocated Rs17.08 billion and actual utilisation is only 2.41 billion. Health is one of the major components of the ADP and provincial government had allocated Rs11.29 billion in current ADP, but the concerned department has spent only Rs1.1 billion.

The CGPA statement said that ADP utilisation in other sectors also remained low.

The spending of ADP in agriculture sector was 11.7 per cent, Auqaf and Religious Affairs 7.8 per cent, buildings 19.5 per cent, drinking water and sanitation 11.9 per cent, energy and power 20.6 per cent in the ongoing ADP.

After health and education sectors, environment was third on the priority list of the PTI election manifesto, but the situation in the environment sector is below the mark. The utilisation of funds in environment sector is only 7.5 per cent.

The utilisation of funds for finance is 15.5 per cent, food 5.6 per cent, forestry 25.6 per cent, higher education 19 per cent, home 13.9 per cent, housing 6.7 per cent, industries 3 per cent, information 19.6 per cent, labour 0.7 per cent, law and justice 12.8 per cent, mines and minerals 5.8 per cent, population welfare 8.9 per cent, pro poor special initiatives 6.7 per cent, research and development 12.9 per cent, social welfare 9.5 per cent, sports, tourism and archeology 23 per cent, science technology and information technology four per cent, transport 3.3 per cent, urban development 14.9 per cent, water 13.7 per cent, while no fund has been utilised under the District ADP and Relief Rehabilitation, according to CGPA.

_Published in Dawn, January 13th, 2015_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I M Sikander

nasirahmad said:


> we are not using sirya (iron) and fly overs
> it's along old train track side. just to make road on one side and what ur pml n is going to do in islamabad
> and have done in lahore
> we are not going to give 2 arab rs subsidy / anal on our fast mass transit bus system as pml n is doing in lahore.


Exactly, the Peshawar metro route caters only a limited route. It is nothing but a eye wash to claim that yes v have also metroo in Peshawar.
Any way, It would be surprised if they complete this project before end of their tenure. Kpk gov has history of slow project implementation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

*Traffic police 'key performance indicators' (KPI) in #nayakp #pti*







*#KPK police 'key performance indicators' (KPI) in #nayakp #pti*






*#KPK social welfare department 'key performance indicators' (KPI) in #nayakp #pti*










http://bit.ly/1ExpIlU

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

good, very good.. these people who do soodi karobar should be dealt with iron fist.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jazzbot

One of IK's worst critic, praising KP govt's performance with examples. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=438613506302463







@Leader @Armstrong @Jzaib @pkuser2k12



Ranasikander said:


> Yet another copying the foot steps of punjab gov. This project has already been completed in whole punjab an yr ago




Mango. I recently booked a plot in the heart of Lahore. I had to bribe patwari to get my land documents cleared. The land documents are still old manual registers and papers. NOTHING has been computerized, even in Lahore. Don't know which ghost cities in Punjab have had their land records computerized.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NaMaloom

Jazzbot, this guy 'Ranasikander' is probably Rana Sanaullah's patwari hired to troll in PTI supportive online forums to drop one liners and troll.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

NaMaloom said:


> Jazzbot, this guy 'Ranasikander' is probably Rana Sanaullah's patwari hired to troll in PTI supportive online forums to drop one liners and troll.



If someone dislike doesn't mean he's a supporter of PML-N ... and all PML-N supporters are not patwari please learn to respect if PTI Supporters can criticize or troll why not other party supporters... Pity on your thinking


----------



## NaMaloom

Muhammad Omar said:


> If someone dislike doesn't mean he's a supporter of PML-N ... and all PML-N supporters are not patwari please learn to respect if PTI Supporters can criticize or troll why not other party supporters... Pity on your thinking




Another patwari jumps in to defend his patwari brother. If you had noticed the kind of posts 'Ranasikander' was putting up here, you wouldn't make that post. NO ONE in his sane mind can be a supporter of PMLN or for that matter PPP. Either you are a beneficiary of their corrupt practices or systems in place OR you are simply too naive and/or gullible. 

Having said that, PTI hasn't come down from heaven BUT it is far better than anything else in the Pakistani political landscape.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

NaMaloom said:


> Another patwari jumps in to defend his patwari brother. If you had noticed the kind of posts 'Ranasikander' was putting up here, you wouldn't make that post. NO ONE in his sane mind can be a supporter of PMLN or for that matter PPP. Either you are a beneficiary of their corrupt practices or systems in place OR you are simply too naive and/or gullible.
> 
> Having said that, PTI hasn't come down from heaven BUT it is far better than anything else in the Pakistani political landscape.



Jb tumhara baap PML-N ko vote de k aai ga use b ghar me patwari kehte ho kya?


----------



## SHAMK9

Ranasikander said:


> Punjab copied Colombia and now ptu implementing the sane jangla bus in peshawar. As i said. Ptu first criticize every thing done by punjab gov and then copy every thing later on.


What metro bus in peshawar? PTI has been saying that for years yet no progress on ground.


----------



## I FLY HIGH

it is not naya kpk but naya lollypop.


----------



## waleed3601

*PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government will enrol the under-privileged out-of-school children in private schools in six districts of the province.* The UK’s Department for International Development (DFID) has pledged to provide funds for the pro-poor initiative, according to officials.

An estimated 38,000 children of the poor families would benefit from the initiative – Iqra Faroghe Taleem Voucher Scheme – in the areas where no government school was located in a radius of 1.5 kilometres, officials in the Elementary Education Foundation (EEF), told Dawn.

They said that admission of the poor children in private schools was one of the efforts of the government to reduce the number of out-of-school children. It is estimated that there are approximately 2.6 million out-of-school children between the ages 5 and 14 in the province. They said that the scheme would commence soon, most probably by the end of May with an allocation of Rs500 million.

The EEF has been tasked with executing the plan of enrolling the poor out-of-school children and making arrangements for them. The selected districts for the scheme include Peshawar, Dera Ismail Khan, Kohat, Mansehra, Mardan and Swat.

*Scheme funded by DFID to be launched in six districts in May*
The scheme purely meant for the poor children was launched nine months ago as a pilot project in selected areas of five union councils in Peshawar. The children whose parents couldn’t afford to admit them in the private schools are entitled to be selected, said the officials.

The EEF defines the under-privileged segment of the society as labourers, daily wagers, orphans, brick kiln workers etc, they said.

The officials said that the districts where the project would be launched had been selected keeping in view the high number of out-of-school children and prevailing poverty.

They said that the government would pay Rs500 as tuition fee of the students enrolled in the private primary schools through vouchers to be given to the parents. Similarly, Rs600 and Rs800 would be paid for the students enrolled in the middle and high schools, respectively.

Asked about the selection criteria of the private schools, they said that the schools having capacity of absorbing additional students besides their own would be selected for enrolling such poor children.

They said that the selected schools should have all the basic facilities such as furniture, drinking water, boundary walls, lavatories, electricity, etc. According to EEF’s criteria, the classrooms should not be overcrowded rather availability of one teacher for 35 students in high schools and one teacher for 30 students in the primary schools would ensured.

The officials said that a private firm had been hired for door-to-door campaign in the selected districts to identify the poor out-of-school children. They said that age limit of the targeted students had been set at 5-16 years.

The selected students would appear in the academic test after each six months so as to evaluate the performance of the students and teachers of the respective schools. In case, the performance of the students was not satisfactory the EEF would cancel the agreement with the school concerned. They said that the students would be admitted to another nearest private school to continue their education.

_Published in Dawn, April 2nd, 2015

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_

_Press Release 01-04-2015_

*PESHAWAR: The Tourism Corporation Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (TCKP) has planned a number of spectacular projects for the upcoming season to lure more and more domestic and international tourists to the province.*
The first event of the many projects is arranging one-day excursion of Abaseen safari train from Peshawar to Attock Khurd and the tourists visit to the historic King Akbar Forte located on the bank of mighty River Indus on April 11. It is followed by a two-day Khanpur festival on April 17-18 wherein water sports, traditional foods, folklore and traditional music, exhibition of cultural and heritage items and others will be the major features of the event.
The TCKP is also making special arrangements for holding Kalash and Shandur festivals in the months of May and June, respectively. This time, the Shandur festival has been brought forward from the routine schedule and is being organized in the first week of June due to Ramazan.
The national and international tourists also have an other good news, as the corporation is soon launching minibus service from the historic Peshawar city to the scenic Naran valley.
Besides these, the TCKP is making efforts for the image building of the province and people, marketing of tourism, investment road show events, infrastructure projects and official launching of web portal.
In addition to these events, the TCKP has also planned to promote religious, eco-friendly and adventurous tourism in the province. A religious tourism resort will be established at the historic Takh Bhai archaeological ruins, a zoological and botanical garden with recreational water sports facilities at Kheshgi village in Nowshera district, chairlift project from Naran to Saiful Maluk Lake, Adventure Theme Park at Nathiagali, tourist resort at historic Hund village on Indus River, up-gradation of chairlift resort at tourist spot in Ayubia and outsourcing of government rest houses.
The policy envisions developing an internationally competitive tourism sector to fully realise its diverse potentials, making tourism a leading economic sector for the province through public-private partnership, said TCKP Managing Director Mushtaq Ahmad Khan.
He said the vision would be realized through an ambitious agenda for private sector-driven tourism development in the province to boost economic growth
The official said that according to the Annual Development Programme 2014-15 the corporation has not lapsed any amount and achieved almost all the benchmarks it had set so far.
These benchmarks included nine ongoing schemes and three new schemes, which are namely: Establishment of an artisan village at Gor Khatri which has been completed and an inauguration ceremony will be held this month.
While working is in process for the water sports tourist facilitation at Khanpur, capacity building of Tourist Services Wing, Development and Restoration of properties transferred to TCKP which will be further leased through Public Private Partnership and Establishment of tourists facilitation centres in Chitral, Galiyat, Naran, Kaghan and Kohistan.
The new schemes of year 2014-15 are include: establishment of picnic spots at Malam Jabba, feasibility study of development of Sum Elahi Mung Mansehra as a tourist resort and the establishment of Tourist Information Centres (TICs) in other cities of the country to facilitate tourists. The corporation has already established two new TICs at Lahore and Karachi.
Giving details, Mushtaq Ahmad said that Rs30 million were allocated in the ADP 2014-15 for holding traditional events that portrayed the local, culture and traditions.
The corporation organised Khanpur Festival, Gor Khatri Arts & Craft Festival, Jashn-e-Hazara at Haripur, Shandur Polo Festival and Broghul Festival. The aim of these events was to attract both domestic and international tourists and showcase the rich cultural heritage.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------










Shahi Bagh Peshawar after revamp project:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waleed3601

Master plan of Swabi Sports Coplex inaugurated yesterday:






Newly opened Police Training Centre:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NaMaloom

Muhammad Omar said:


> Jb tumhara baap PML-N ko vote de k aai ga use b ghar me patwari kehte ho kya?




Patwari's behind got burned. Learn to speak to someone without involving their family, apney baap ki izzat nahi tow doosrey ke baap ki izzat hee karlo. But I guess Gullu Butt League doesn't teach civilized behavior to its patwaris. Looks like a generation of patwaris lives on the internet ready to troll PTI threads. Tsk Tsk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

NaMaloom said:


> Patwari's behind got burned. Learn to speak to someone without involving their family - but I guess Gullu Butt League doesn't teach civilized behavior to its patwaris.



LOL it was a general question that if your Father Vote for PML-N would you call him Patwari to?? my behind is not buring but yours sure did... (*but I guess Gullu Butt League doesn't teach civilized behavior to its patwaris) *If Gullu Butt League Didn;t teach Patwari's a civilized Behaviour nor Did the Burger Party did or should i say Ilzam Party  calling everyone Patwari isn;t a Civilized behavior too kido



NaMaloom said:


> Patwari's behind got burned. Learn to speak to someone without involving their family, apney baap ki izzat nahi tow doosrey ke baap ki izzat hee karlo. But I guess Gullu Butt League doesn't teach civilized behavior to its patwaris. Looks like a generation of patwaris lives on the internet ready to troll PTI threads. Tsk Tsk.





and yeah please do take a look at this... its like ager humare haq me faisla aaya to sb acha na aaya to DHANDLi 







Sorry MOds for derailing this Thread


----------



## NaMaloom

Muhammad Omar said:


> Sorry MOds for derailing this Thread




2500+ posts and still trolling. Some people never learn. 

Don't worry about judicial commission; first worry about Model Town innocents gunned down by Punjab Police under orders from Shahbaz Sharif regime. Noora League amazing at setting up commission after commission and committee after committee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

NaMaloom said:


> 2000+ posts and still trolling. Some people never learn.



not trolling but reality


----------



## waleed3601

Muhammad Omar said:


> not trolling but reality


yeah sure. keep telling yourself that.
too bad none of your troll posts will get noticed in the 226 pages predominantly filled with the progressive and positive steps taken by PTI in KPK. tsk tsk tsk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

waleed3601 said:


> yeah sure. keep telling yourself that.
> too bad none of your troll posts will get noticed in the 226 pages predominantly filled with the progressive and positive steps taken by PTI in KPK. tsk tsk tsk.



i appreciate those positive step...


----------



## I M Sikander

NaMaloom said:


> Jazzbot, this guy 'Ranasikander' is probably Rana Sanaullah's patwari hired to troll in PTI supportive online forums to drop one liners and troll.


I dont support any one. Not a blind follower like many on this thread.
Grow up slave mentality guyz


----------



## I M Sikander

Really sad. To hell with this so called naya kpk. Bhatta khoori at its extreme.
Wrong priorities of pti gov.


----------



## NaMaloom

Ranasikander said:


> Really sad. To hell with this so called naya kpk. Bhatta khoori at its extreme




More trolling. Ranasikander doesn't even have the integrity to post which newspaper this clipping is taken from, who is the journalist who reported this and what date is it from. This is not news, its a story. Stories like this get planted in the Urdu press all day long in Pakistan. No wonder Urdu press has such a bad name in Pakistan. Ranasikander was telling other people to grow up; and then he expects to be taken seriously when he posts ludicrous clippings here. Guess someone needs to look in the mirror before telling others to grow up.

Patwaris think if they can fool the people of Punjab with cheap stunts like these, that they can fool others too. Sorry to break it to you but this isn't the 1990s anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I M Sikander

This news is from express news. Now start abusing express news as typical ptian


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## NaMaloom

Ranasikander said:


> This news is from express news. Now start abusing express news as typical ptian




Express News? So we're going to believe your word of mouth? Post the full clipping and the date of issue for the newspaper and also the journalist's name who reported that story. Otherwise you are running out of polemic.


----------



## I M Sikander

NaMaloom said:


> Express News? So we're going to believe your word of mouth? Post the full clipping and the date of issue for the newspaper and also the journalist's name who reported that story. Otherwise you are running out of polemic.


I dont do spoon feeding for others. Do it your self


----------



## I M Sikander

NaMaloom said:


> More trolling. Ranasikander doesn't even have the integrity to post which newspaper this clipping is taken from, who is the journalist who reported this and what date is it from. This is not news, its a story. Stories like this get planted in the Urdu press all day long in Pakistan. No wonder Urdu press has such a bad name in Pakistan. Ranasikander was telling other people to grow up; and then he expects to be taken seriously when he posts ludicrous clippings here. Guess someone needs to look in the mirror before telling others to grow up.
> 
> Patwaris think if they can fool the people of Punjab with cheap stunts like these, that they can fool others too. Sorry to break it to you but this isn't the 1990s anymore.


Its entertaing to see kids like you on forums. But plz try to learn and get mature.

We all know the pathetic performane in kpk by pti.


----------



## NaMaloom

Ranasikander said:


> Its entertaing to see kids like you on forums. But plz try to learn and get mature.
> 
> We all know the pathetic performane in kpk by pti.




And that response of yours is supposed to be 'mature'? Run along little one.. find more paper clippings with stories but no newspaper name nor journalist's name. And then jump up and down claiming 'I know I am right cuz I am so mature, there is 'Rana' in my name, it means I am mature yaar'. 

Tsk Tsk.


----------



## I M Sikander

Only 24pc of the total ADP budget has been spent on sector-wise development projects ─ Photo: KP white paper 2014 - 2015
PESHAWAR: A document released by the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa provincial government showing the sector-wise allocation of the KP budget for Annual Development Projects (ADPs) for 2014 – 2015 displays scant utilisation of the budget assigned to the province for development.

During the past nine months, of the total Rs139,764 million budget, Rs85,988m (61 per cent) has been released, of which Rs33,864m — 24pc of the total ADP budget — has been spent on sector-wise development projects.

The document reveals poor utilisation of funds allocated for the labour sector in KP. The labour sector is allocated an estimated budget of Rs26 million ─ only 0.02pc of the total budget. However, although all funds for the budget have been released, less than 1pc have been utilised.

Five sectors allocated the smallest proportion of the total budget:


* Labour ─ Rs26m (0.02pc)
* Environment ─ Rs57m ( 0.04pc)
* Auqaf, Hajj, religious and minority affairs ─ Rs149m (0.11pc)
* Transport ─ Rs200m (0.14pc)
* Information ─ Rs224m (0.16pc)

Of the largest chunk of the estimated budget assigned to the elementary and secondary education sector —at Rs19,902m ─ only 37pc has been spent of the 61pc released.

Five sectors allocated the largest proportion of the total budget:


* Elementary and secondary education ─ Rs19,902m (14pc)
* Roads ─ Rs17,307m, (12pc)
* Regional development ─ Rs16,994m (12pc)
* Health ─ Rs11,207m (8pc)
* Urban development ─ Rs8,760m (6pc) ______

According to bureaucratic sources, delays in the decision-making process, and strict rules and regulations are to blame for the poor utilisation of funds.

The source added that Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak in a meeting expressed his displeasure over the weak utilisation of budget funds, and had ordered the expenditure of at least 40pc of the provincial budget. The previous KP government was criticised for lapsing billions of dollars allocated to ADPs.

The current KP government, however, has displayed commitment towards pursuing the Millennium Development Goals (MDGs)for 2015.

In a bid to eliminate power shortages from the province, the PTI government launched a Green Growth Initiative (GGI) in 2014, following which the itdeclared war against timber smugglers and explored various energy options for off-grid localities.

The government's 'Sehat Ka Ittehad' anti-polio drive has also been praised by Bill Gates and touted as a viable model for polio drives in other provinces.

In order to facilitate conflict resolution, PTI Chairman Imran Khan launcheddispute resolution committees to dispense quick and cheap justice for those who can't afford litigation and attorneys.

However, not all of PTI's efforts towards a 'Naya Pakistan' have been successful. The afforestation drive, a part of the GGI, has been hit by a shortage of funds and saplings ─ even though 60pc of the forestry budget has yet to be spent.

The situation for sanitation in lesser-developed areas of the province is still bleak, and under-enrollment in one fifth of the schools in the province is proving to be a financial liability on the government.

Less than 25% of KP development budget utilised - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## I M Sikander

"This tells you the story of so called naya kpk"


----------



## I M Sikander

NaMaloom said:


> it means I am mature yaar'.
> .


Haha. Nice joke .do share some more


----------



## NaMaloom

Yes, underutilized is better than spending all the money and seeing it land in the pockets of MNAs and MPAs. It is difficult for PTI supporters to teach 'accountability' and 'transparency' to patwaris because it is a concept which Noora League and its patwaris do not understand. They like to show on paper that they spent ALL the development budget in mega projects but what they will not tell you is how Noora League MNA and MPA make millions from kickbacks and commissions in addition to what they feed the Punjab bureaucracy. 

Ofcourse PTI has room for improvement but I would rather they keep the money in the treasury instead of spending it foolishly without checks and balances in place and adhered to ensure transparency and accountability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Finally ECP issues schedule for Local Bodies Election in Khyber Pakhtunkhuwa !

Finally ECP issues schedule for Local Bodies Election in Khyber Pakhtunkhuwa !

Finally ECP issues schedule for Local Bodies Election in Khyber Pakhtunkhuwa !

Finally ECP issues schedule for Local Bodies Election in Khyber Pakhtunkhuwa !


----------



## Bilal.

@ajpirzada a proper KPI based performance management system unveiled:

Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf for refurbishing the governance system on modern lines, the government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has initiated an active, fool-proof and comprehensive online monitoring system to check performance and efficiency of all the district administrations as well as other district departments.
This was disclosed to the Chief Minister by the Chief Secretary Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Amjad Ali Khan during a high-level briefing at the CM secretariat, Peshawar on Thursday. Inspector General of Police Nasar Khan Durrani, Senior Minister for Health and Information Technology Shehram Khan Tarakai, Minister for Minerals Ziaullah Afridi, Commissioner Peshawar Muneer Azam, DC Peshawar Riaz Khan Mehsood, CCPO Ijaz Ahmad, Director General PDA, Administrator Peshawar Municipal Corporation Syed Zafar Ali Shah and other concerned officers were also present in the briefing.
During briefing about newly established and opertionalized “District Performance Framework” (DPF), the chief minister was told that the government officers on the district level could now be held accountable for their poor performance, inefficiency or involvement in corruption and other misdeeds. The CM was informed that in all the cases of misconduct the responsibilities would be fixed by the system and not by the reporting officer or other high ups. Moreover, it would also be impossible for any of the officers as well as the system to alter or temper any performance report once it was made part of the online digitalized system. The monitoring would be done on daily and weekly basis.
The DPF monitoring system will ensure availability of every activity of the district administration and other government departments and will report every minute figures and other information to the concerned quarters. All the received data will be also available to the chief minister, provincial ministers, advisors, special assistants and all the heads of the nation-building departments on monitors installed on their disks.
The chief secretary told the participants that in the system every aspect of the performance of the district departments had been channelized. He said the postings, transfers, suspension and other penalties, awards, development schemes, encroachments, controlling price hike, spurious drugs, sale of substandard essential commodities, polio campaign, municipal and health services, natural calamities, relief operations and matters relating to all other departments including the education, revenue and works departments would be handled online.
The CS also stated that with the implementation of the new reforms monitoring system the situation before and after the introduction of the system and the future targets would also be identified which would help a lot in making performance of the government employees more clear and vivid. He disclosed that the monitoring system was launched in January 2015 in his office and within a very limited period it showed very promising results. He said a clear example of the outcomes was that the number of parents who were refusing to administer polio drops to their kids came down to 24000 from 56000.
The meeting was also told that with the online monitoring system would also assist to a great extent in the ongoing campaign against encroachments as the new system helped a lot in the identification of encroached official lands in all the districts, including Peshawar.
Addressing the meeting the chief minister lauded efforts of the chief secretary and his team and paid tributes to divisional and district administration and that of the Peshawar Municipal Corporation on undertaking a successful drive against encroachments. He said they were putting before the masses the measures so far taken for the welfare of the people and according to the vision of change presented by the PTI. He said the new online monitoring system would not only provide assistance in the monitoring drive but would also put the government departments in right direction and would enable them to serve the masses in letter and spirit.
The Chief Minister Pervez Khattak declared that no compromise would be made on the matter of encroachments to the extent that the Gulbahar Police Station would also be demolished. However, he said another police station would be constructed on some other suitable site that would be equipped with all the latest facilities and equipments. The chief minister directed that in the online monitoring system, announcement for checking prices, spurious drugs and species etc. should be taken into account and the public be given relief. He directed for restoration of the beauty and past glory of Peshawar city in the next phase after finalization of the encroachment campaign and proper heed to ensuring civic facilities to the general masses. He also ensured provision of all the required financial resources for the purpose. The chief minister also issued directives for construction of three new overhead bridges at bus stand, Bala Hisar Fort and Ashraf Road in Peshawar and making the existing underground paths clean and bright. He also issued directive to PDA with regard to ongoing rehabilitation and beautification projects of Peshawar.
Regarding the ongoing encroachment campaign in Peshawar the chief minister was informed that 92 bazars of the city had been cleared of encroachments and more than 5000 encroached buildings had been demolished and thousands of kanals of state land worth more than Rs. two billion had been cleared. The Administrator Municipal Corporation Peshawar Syed Zafar Ali Shah gave briefing to the chief minister on the latest position of the encroachment drive in the city as well as proposed new Peshawar plan. 

Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf for refurbishing the governance system on modern lines

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ajpirzada

@Bilal. Thanks. I am very excited about this new system. This is the best reform measure in bureaucracy I have come across so far in Pakistan.

Keep me updated if u come across more details.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jazzbot

*Big Brother is watching: Your data, now at the fingertips of police*






New VVS system makes vehicle monitoring possible for K-P police via SIMs. STOCK IMAGE




*PESHAWAR: As you zip through the crowded corridors of the provincial capital, bear in mind you are under constant surveillance of Peshawar Traffic police and they have plausibly everything they need to know about you.*

Experts sitting at the traffic police headquarters are just a click away from reviewing the registration and specification data of any vehicle en route in any nook or corner of the province. The data has also been made available to officers on duty at pickets, checkpoints and check posts punctuating the roads of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

*Centralised data*

A high-end vehicle verification SIM (VVS) system has been acquired by authorities through which data of all the vehicles ever registered in the country has been centralised for mass surveillance.

The system has been introduced to clamp down on non-custom paid, stolen vehicles and those being used during militant attacks. The registration data has been sorted vis-à-vis names and national identity card numbers. Cellular service provider Ufone has issued special SIM cards to police officials to access the database.

So far, only data from Sindh remains to be added to the system. “The police can now even access the chassis and engine details of all vehicles without manually checking any of them,” said Traffic DSP Asghar Marwat.

“By only entering the registration number into the SIM, within seconds the on-duty officer will have the ownership and (if any) criminal record of the vehicle on his phone screen,” he said. Officers of inspector cadre and above have been issued with these SIM cards, he added.

Marwat said officers will now be able to identify stolen and non-custom paid vehicles within moments. “Police chiefs in all the districts of the province will also have access to the database,” he informed.

While the system has been in place for only a few months, Marwat said six stolen vehicles have already been recovered through it. He said the data has been provided by excise departments from across the country.

“It has been a little over four months and results have already begun to show,” said Peshawar traffic SSP Wahid Mehmood. The SSP said close coordination amongst different departments through the use of technology can help make streets safer.

He said stolen vehicles are allegedly dismantled in Shoba Bazaar from where parts are distributed to other areas. “With help from the VVS and CCTV cameras, we were able to trace them down,” he added.

The newly-acquired system is part of the larger security plan spearheaded by IGP Nasir Khan Durrani. “VVS is a major leap towards curbing vehicular theft and keeping an eye on suspicious movement in the province,” the SSP maintained.

_Published in The Express Tribune, April 7th, 2015._


Big Brother is watching: Your data, now at the fingertips of police - The Express Tribune




Another massive step in right direction. @Leader @Jzaib @Bilal. @ajpirzada @Aether

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajpirzada

finally the much celebrated Ehtesab Commission will be seen in action

*Ehtesab Commission set to arrest corruption suspects*
BUREAU REPORT — PUBLISHED about 10 hours ago
WHATSAPP
 0 COMMENTS


PRINT




PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Ehtesab Commission, which became operational in December last year, is likely to make arrests in corruption cases in few days.

According to principal staff officer of the commission Sardar Ahsan Alam, the commission has so far received 165 public complaints and probe into five of them has entered final stage.

“Recently the provincial government appointed two senior judicial officers, Hayat Ali Shah and Subhan Sher Khan, the Ehtesab court judges. One of them assumed charge on Friday. Now the Ehetsab commission is in a position to arrest those charged with corruption,” principal staff officer of the commission Sardar Ahsan Alam told reporters here on Monday.

Alam said previously, judges were not appointed to the Ehtesab court, so they didn’t make arrests but the Ehtesab commission would arrest suspects and produce them before the court for getting physical custody.

He said the Ehtesab commission was set up under the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Ehtesab Commission Act 2014 and Lt-Gen (r) Hamid Khan, who had also served as the Peshawar corps commander, was made its first director general on Oct 20, 2014.

The official said the commission had so far received 165 complaints from different circles and 47 of them were being verified, while in 44 other complaints, it had been corresponding with different government departments.

He said five of the cases were referred to the anti-corruption establishment (ACE), seven were under inquiry, whereas in five cases, investigation entered final stage.

The official said 13 cases were closed for further proceedings as there was no substance in it whereas 44 cases had been filed for the time being and might be opened in future if any evidence was available.

Alam said the Ehtesab commission had been in infancy and they requested the general public to come forward if they had knowledge about involvement in corrupt practices by any of the government official.

He added that names of the complainants would not be disclosed.

The official said apart from director general, officials had also been appointed against key posts including that of prosecutor general and director internal monitoring and public complaints.

He said former senior district and sessions judge Yahya Zahid Gillani was appointed prosecutor general, while competent lawyers had been made deputy prosecutors and law officers.

Alam said officials having experience and enjoying good reputation had been preferred in these appointments.

_Published in Dawn, April 7th, 2015_

Ehtesab Commission set to arrest corruption suspects - Newspaper - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*Never seen view of Mufti Mehmood Flyover*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I M Sikander

nomi007 said:


> *Never seen view of Mufti Mehmood Flyover*


So finally after years and years of construction. Here comes the taj mahal of Peshawar.


----------



## I M Sikander

ajpirzada said:


> finally the much celebrated Ehtesab Commission will be seen in action
> 
> *Ehtesab Commission set to arrest corruption suspects*
> BUREAU REPORT — PUBLISHED about 10 hours ago
> WHATSAPP
> 0 COMMENTS
> 
> 
> PRINT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Ehtesab Commission, which became operational in December last year, is likely to make arrests in corruption cases in few days.
> 
> involvement in corrupt practices by any of the government official.
> 
> He added that names of the complainants would not be disclosed.
> 
> 
> 
> _Published in Dawn, April 7th, 2015_
> 
> Ehtesab Commission set to arrest corruption suspects - Newspaper - DAWN.COM



I hope this ehtassab cell has the guts to investigate the fake degree of muraad saeed.
Lets see have they got the ball?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

nomi007 said:


> *Never seen view of Mufti Mehmood Flyover*



Should Focus on Health and Schools Don't u think


----------



## NaMaloom

Ranasikander said:


> I hope this ehtassab cell has the guts to investigate the fake degree of muraad saeed. Lets see have they got the ball?




Says the NRO benefactor's foot soldier.



Ranasikander said:


> So finally after years and years of construction. Here comes the taj mahal of Peshawar.




Yes, thanks to PTI government for finishing a project that was delayed again and again by the corruption of previous government officials who took kickbacks and colluded with the contractor to embezzle development funds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NaMaloom

Muhammad Omar said:


> Should Focus on Health and Schools Don't u think




Why? You don't think you shouldn't be trolling? This is a project stricken by corruption and delays from the time of MMA government and then ANP government. PTI finished it to provide relief to the people of Peshawar. PTI already has invested heavily in health and education, you would know unless you been sleeping for the last year and a half or if you're a bitter patwari.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

NaMaloom said:


> Why? You don't think you shouldn't be trolling? This is a project stricken by corruption and delays from the time of MMA government and then ANP government. PTI finished it to provide relief to the people of Peshawar. PTI already has invested heavily in health and education, you would know unless you been sleeping for the last year and a half or if you're a bitter patwari.



I know i shouldn't be trolling ... But that guy everything i post about infrastructure came in thread post some pics and say gov should focus on Health and Education .... By the way why are you sooooo Obsessed with Patwari's? Did they hurt you financially? Be Democratic everyone has right to vote if i choose someone doesn't mean you can call others by name... Get some Education....


----------



## NaMaloom

Muhammad Omar said:


> I know i shouldn't be trolling ... But that guy everything i post about infrastructure came in thread post some pics and say gov should focus on Health and Education .... By the way why are you sooooo Obsessed with Patwari's? Did they hurt you financially? Be Democratic everyone has right to vote if i choose someone doesn't mean you can call others by name... Get some Education....




Patwari is more than just a profession, its a mindset. If you keep voting for folks who have stolen billions from Pakistan, maybe its you who needs to get an education, instead of just siding with your ethnicity, or caste, or financial benefactors.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

NaMaloom said:


> Patwari is more than just a profession, its a mindset. If you keep voting for folks who have stolen billions from Pakistan, maybe its you who needs to get an education, instead of just siding with your ethnicity, or caste, or financial benefactors.



LOL mindset yeah right what is your mindset by the way... Would you call your Family member a Patwari at home too if he not Voted for IK???? Even in PPTI there are many many LOTA guys which stole Billions Like Jhangir Tareen... If a guy Leave X y z party joins PTI does he become Angel ????


----------



## aks18

Muhammad Omar said:


> LOL mindset yeah right what is your mindset by the way... Would you call your Family member a Patwari at home too if he not Voted for IK???? Even in PPTI there are many many LOTA guys which stole Billions Like Jhangir Tareen... If a guy Leave X y z party joins PTI does he become Angel ????




Did imran Khan Looted ?? even you can not prove such allegations u made over Jhangir tareen  can you make such claims over our leader ??  we can surely say Nawaz sharif is a thief janiii

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I M Sikander

NaMaloom said:


> Yes, thanks to PTI government for finishing a project that was delayed again and again by the corruption of previous government officials who took kickbacks and colluded with the contractor to embezzle development funds.



Thanks for what?

My foot . 

such mediocre projects of a simple fly over are usually completed in 3 months in punjab. Whereas it took 7 years to complete in Peshawar. That include 2 years of pti. Ridiculous performance.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

aks18 said:


> Did imran Khan Looted ?? even you can not prove such allegations u made over Jhangir tareen  can you make such claims over our leader ??  we can surely say Nawaz sharif is a thief janiii



Go Prove inn Supreme after that come here and tell me that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NaMaloom

Ranasikander said:


> Thanks for what?
> 
> My foot .
> 
> such mediocre projects of a simple fly over are usually completed in 3 months in punjab. Whereas it took 7 years to complete in Peshawar. That include 2 years of pti. Ridiculous performance.




You understand ENGLISH patwari? Its a very normal project BUT it became significant because of the constant delays and corruption of previous governments. So have some decency and honesty to give credit where it is due, that PTI government finally sorted this mess out and made lives of the people of Peshawar who use that route or live in the area, easier.

Posting comments in PTI thread like a kid whose lollipop has been snatched isn't really helping your case here unless you're paid to troll.



Muhammad Omar said:


> LOL mindset yeah right what is your mindset by the way... Would you call your Family member a Patwari at home too if he not Voted for IK???? Even in PPTI there are many many LOTA guys which stole Billions Like Jhangir Tareen... If a guy Leave X y z party joins PTI does he become Angel ????




Who gave Jhangir Tareen relief? Imran Khan? NO! Jiyalas and patwaris did to save their own skin too under NRO, so now don't b*tch and whine please. Thanks.

My family is educated enough to not vote for thieves, plunderers and murderers. They know Imran Khan's character is worth a thousand Sharifs, Zardaris and come what may. With all his billion dollar wealth, Nawaz Sharif cannot even open and operate a charitable hospital in all of Pakistan - on top of that he uses taxpayers money to run pro-PMLN and anti-PTI commercials on numerous TV channels and print media.

If you or Nawaz Sharif were worried about 'lota' folks, Nawaz would not welcome back people who made PMLQ back in to PMLN. So look in the mirror son, then talk.

NO ONE is saying people in PTI are 'farishta', but we look at Imran Khan and compare him to Nawaz Sharif and Zardari - and in that comparison, I would bet on Imran Khan every single time to be the custodian of my taxes and where the money goes. NOT Nawaz Sharif, NOT Shahbaz Sharif, NOT Zardari.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I M Sikander

NaMaloom said:


> You understand ENGLISH patwari? Its a very normal project BUT it became significant because of the constant delays and corruption of previous governments. So have some decency and honesty to give credit where it is due, that PTI government finally sorted this mess out and made lives of the people of Peshawar who use that route or live in the area, easier.
> 
> Posting comments in PTI thread like a kid whose lollipop has been snatched isn't really helping your case here unless you're paid to troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gave Jhangir Tareen relief? Imran Khan? NO! Jiyalas and patwaris did to save their own skin too under NRO, so now don't b*tch and whine please. Thanks.
> 
> My family is educated enough to not vote for thieves, plunderers and murderers. With all his billion dollar wealth, Nawaz Sharif cannot even open and operate a charitable hospital in all of Pakistan - on top of that he uses taxpayers money to run pro-PMLN and anti-PTI commercials on numerous TV channels and print media.
> 
> If you or Nawaz Sharif were worried about 'lota' folks, Nawaz would not welcome back people who made PMLQ back in to PMLN. So look in the mirror son, then talk.
> 
> NO ONE is saying people in PTI are 'farishta', but we look at Imran Khan and compare him to Nawaz Sharif and Zardari - and in that comparison, I would bet on Imran Khan every single time to be the custodian of my taxes and where the money goes. NOT Nawaz Sharif, NOT Shahbaz Sharif, NOT Zardari.


Blind and immature pti fan plz get mature. If u can. 
Its entertaining to see kids like you doing nonsense on forum's. Any way i can understand this immature attitude.


----------



## NaMaloom

Ranasikander said:


> Blind and immature pti fan plz get mature. If u can.
> Its entertaining to see kids like you doing nonsense on forum's. Any way i can understand this immature attitude.




Patwari got nothing sensible to say. Patwari foaming at the mouth, crying like a baby 'mummy can't sleep at night, thoughts and fear of PTI keep me awake at night'. Immature patwari. Go take a communal patwari bath in a PMLN thread.

VERY entertaining to see a patwari doing a nach here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I M Sikander

NaMaloom said:


> Patwari got nothing sensible to say. Patwari foaming at the mouth, crying like a baby 'mummy can't sleep at night, thoughts and fear of PTI keep me awake at night'. Immature patwari. Go take a communal patwari bath in a PMLN thread.
> 
> VERY entertaining to see a patwari doing a nach here.


All blind followers are fools like you. Pti blind suppurters are same, i mean idiots by birth. As i said before.get mature and grow up kids m


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NaMaloom

Ranasikander said:


> All blind followers are fools like you. Pti blind suppurters are same, i mean idiots by birth. As i said before.get mature and grow up kids m




Ranasikander, right after he was born, 'd*mn it! I am mature!'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

[Ghar Aya Ustaad promotion launched]

Ghar aya ustaad is an efforts by the KPK government to enroll more children in government schools. They intend to do so by sending teachers to interact with people in surrounding villages, talking to them about education, and inviting parents as well as children for a day of activities at the school. The hope for all this being that once parents talk to teachers and observe their kids in the school any misconceptions shall be alleviated and enrollment increases. 

#TabdeeliHumSay







[Ghar Aya Ustaad promotion launched]

Ghar aya ustaad is an efforts by the KPK government to enroll more children in government schools. They intend to do so by sending teachers to interact with people in surrounding villages, talking to them about education, and inviting parents as well as children for a day of activities at the school. The hope for all this being that once parents talk to teachers and observe their kids in the school any misconceptions shall be alleviated and enrollment increases. 

#TabdeeliHumSay

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAJsal

*KP police report: 100% conviction rate after NAP claimed - Naya KPK

PESHAWAR: A report filed by the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police cited a 100 per cent conviction rate after the implementation of the National Action Plan.*
*Arrests*


32 militants involved in various cases of terrorism across the province were convicted in the first quarter of 2015
22 cases were sent to trial in ATCs, resulting in the arrests and convictions of 41, of which 3 militants have been given a death sentence, four have been given life imprisonment, and the rest were given between ten to 14 years of imprisonment
794 suspects were arrested in search operations conducted in different parts of the province
three people were arrested for the illegal use of loudspeakers
*During search operations, KP police claim to have recovered 64 firearms and 929 rounds of various ammunition.
Security of educational institutions
In the wake of last year's Army Public School attacks last year, security of educational institutions has also become a priority for law enforcement agencies. Under the Sensitive and Vulnerable Establishments and Places (Security) Bill 2014:*


729 educational institutions were inspected
525 cases were registered against educational institutes who failed to make adequate security arrangements. These cases were, according to the report, registered after providing the management of these institutions with warnings and advisory notices.
*Registration of residents*

*151,712 houses have been registered with the local police*
*1,812 cases have been registered against landlords who failed to register information about their tenants with local police*
*411 cases have been registered against hotel management that failed to maintain proper records or follow due proceeds regarding identity verification of guests*
*Detention of illegals*


Search operations against illegal Afghan refugees resulted in the detention of 83 people, and the filing of 45 cases against them
*The National Action Plan was drafted in the wake of the Peshawar school attack to chalk out a comprehensive strategy to combat terrorism.*

@nomi007 , @Leader , @Jazzbot , @Jzaib .......


It was a proud day for KPK when in a series of steps to further the cause of health, the Independent Monitoring Unit was launched. This definitely is one of the most impressive speeches you will hear from a KPK Senior Minister for Health Shahram Tarakai congratulated the audience on their selection on merit, he tells everyone that they will build systems even if disruptive elements try their hardest, and he takes a very stern tone towards those who are trying to stop progress for personal benefit. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152910346224527

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ajpirzada

*‘Tenant registration helps improve law and order situation’*
BUREAU REPORT — PUBLISHED about 14 hours ago
WHATSAPP
 0 COMMENTS


PRINT




PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police on Saturday said the registration of tenants under the Security of Vulnerable and Sensitive places Ordinance had helped improve law and order situation in the province.

According to a statement issued from the central police office here, the police booked 1,812 landlords in the province over failure to inform them about their tenants during the first quarter of the current year.

They also said cases were registered against 411 hotels for not maintaining record of the guests.

The police said the law helped stop militants from renting houses and hotels.

They said they began registering cases against hotel managers and landlords over violation of the tenant law.

The police said they computerised the record of all tenants.

They said 151,712 houses occupied by tenants had been registered with the police and most of them i.e. 82,449 were in Peshawar.

The police said 23,677 such houses were registered in Hazara, 16,638 in Mardan, 6,127 in Kohat, 9,028 in DI Khan, 5,683 in Bannu and 8,110 in Malakand.

They said 525 cases were registered against educational institution under the Security of Vulnerable and Sensitive Places Ordinance over failure to ensure proper security arrangements on campus.

The police said they along with relevant departments regularly checked security checks at educational institutions and those ignoring security guidelines were dealt with strictly.

They also said while complying with the National Action Plan, they rounded up 794 terrorism suspects and seized a large cache of arms and ammunitions in the province on Friday and Saturday.

The police said they also checked 446 houses and 273 hotels and booked managers of some for illegally hiding particulars of those staying on the premises.

They said they held 451 terrorism suspects at checkpoints in the province, while many such people were taken into custody during the house-to-house search.

The police said 83 Afghan nationals were arrested and booked for illegal stay in the country.

_Published in Dawn, April 12th, 2015_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

WAJsal said:


> *KP police report: 100% conviction rate after NAP claimed - Naya KPK
> 
> PESHAWAR: A report filed by the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police cited a 100 per cent conviction rate after the implementation of the National Action Plan.
> Arrests*
> 
> 
> 32 militants involved in various cases of terrorism across the province were convicted in the first quarter of 2015
> 22 cases were sent to trial in ATCs, resulting in the arrests and convictions of 41, of which 3 militants have been given a death sentence, four have been given life imprisonment, and the rest were given between ten to 14 years of imprisonment
> 794 suspects were arrested in search operations conducted in different parts of the province
> three people were arrested for the illegal use of loudspeakers
> *During search operations, KP police claim to have recovered 64 firearms and 929 rounds of various ammunition.
> Security of educational institutions
> In the wake of last year's Army Public School attacks last year, security of educational institutions has also become a priority for law enforcement agencies. Under the Sensitive and Vulnerable Establishments and Places (Security) Bill 2014:*
> 
> 
> 729 educational institutions were inspected
> 525 cases were registered against educational institutes who failed to make adequate security arrangements. These cases were, according to the report, registered after providing the management of these institutions with warnings and advisory notices.
> *Registration of residents*
> 
> *151,712 houses have been registered with the local police*
> *1,812 cases have been registered against landlords who failed to register information about their tenants with local police*
> *411 cases have been registered against hotel management that failed to maintain proper records or follow due proceeds regarding identity verification of guests*
> *Detention of illegals*
> 
> 
> Search operations against illegal Afghan refugees resulted in the detention of 83 people, and the filing of 45 cases against them
> *The National Action Plan was drafted in the wake of the Peshawar school attack to chalk out a comprehensive strategy to combat terrorism.*
> 
> @nomi007 , @Leader , @Jazzbot , @Jzaib .......
> 
> 
> It was a proud day for KPK when in a series of steps to further the cause of health, the Independent Monitoring Unit was launched. This definitely is one of the most impressive speeches you will hear from a KPK Senior Minister for Health Shahram Tarakai congratulated the audience on their selection on merit, he tells everyone that they will build systems even if disruptive elements try their hardest, and he takes a very stern tone towards those who are trying to stop progress for personal benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152910346224527




badal raha hai kpk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Death Adder

Can you please show me picture of any roads, dams, electricity project, school, university or even hospital started and completed by PTI government in last 2 years?


----------



## ajpirzada

Death Adder said:


> Can you please show me picture of any roads, dams, electricity project, school, university or even hospital started and completed by PTI government in last 2 years?



why do you want new roads when the existing ones are encroached upon and with no traffic regulation? 
or new hospitals when the existing ones are understaffed, out of medicine and lacking efficient organisation structure? 
or new schools when the existing ones are understaffed, without proper infrastructure and an urdu medium delivery system?
or new universities which are run as fiefdoms by the respective VCs while having no research focus? 

its better to set in place an institutional structure for all these things and then go on to build more. PTI never said they will build new schools, hospitals, universities etc but instead they promised to improve the governance of the existing institutions. This is what they will be judged upon during the next elections.

*New system improves attendance of staff at hospitals*
ASHFAQ YUSUFZAI — PUBLISHED about 9 hours ago
WHATSAPP
 0 COMMENTS


PRINT





PESHAWAR: The attendance of doctors and other staff has improved at the teaching hospitals after launching of biometric machines some three weeks ago, according to sources.

The health department has made it obligatory for the teaching staff to record the attendance through the system, recently installed at the teaching hospitals of the province.

The provincial government launched biometric system of attendance in the four teaching hospitals of the province -- Khyber Teaching Hospital, Hayatabad Medical Complex and Lady Reading Hospital, Peshawar and Ayub Teaching Hospital Abbottabad -- with a view to ensure presence of health staffers and improve patients’ care at the public sector hospitals.

The system of attendance was not new for paramedics, nurses and other staff of these institutions as there was already a mechanism according to which each of them used to sing a register soon after arrival at their respective places.

On contrary, it was quite new for doctors, who had no attendance system, and it was for the first time that presence of professors, associate and assistant professors were checked under the new system at the hospitals, sources said.

Previously, there was administrative check on senior as well as junior doctors.

The associations of doctors argue that the system is not appropriate for them owing to their nature of duty, but official sources say that biometric system of attendance is part of the government’s reform agenda in health sector and can be applied on all employees from professor to Class-IV.

*Majority of senior consultants approve the biometric system*
“Doctors were government servants like any other employee and are required to comply with the government’s directives,” a medical director at a teaching hospital told Dawn. He said that majority of senior consultants approved the system but 20 per cent were still hesitant.

There are some technical flaws in the machines which are being taken care of. For example, the machines failed to recognise some of the thumbs which had been reported to the authorities.

“Every government employee will have to make thumb impression on biometric machines already installed in their respective departments. The system informs all the relevant officials about the attendance of their staff,” he said.

A professor, who heads a ward at a city’s hospital, said that he had become sick with his fellow junior doctors owing to their unlawful disappearance from the wards and OPDs. He feels that the system is good. “I am able to track my staff,” he said. It can be improved with passing of time.

“If a professor, who leads a department at a teaching hospital, becomes punctual, the other staff from dispenser to nurse and technician, ward orderly and sweeper will follow suit. It will lead to quality of patients’ care,” he said.

A senior surgeon said that he could check attendance of his staff at the department even if he was away.

A professor said that it would also help to increase the number of patients at the OPDs, laboratories, wards and operation theaters etc where lack of attendance had been a major problem in the past. Services would improve, he said.

“In a few weeks, attendance has improved. Some problems are still there, which can be overcome by local administrators. Some employees visit the machine in the morning and disappear and come back to hospitals at 2pm to record thumbs on the machine,” he said.

The professor said that since the launch of the new system, they had detected more than a dozen ghost employees besides improving staff presence.

_Published in Dawn, April 13th, 2015_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

Simple model for KPK education reforms, reward good performance, reject substandard work ethic, and encourage best practices. Once we create an expectation of merit and system then all these reforms in place will have a multiplier impact on the standards of education in the province. We are getting there inch by inch .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

https://defence.pk/threads/kp-investment-roadmap-in-nyc-usa

https://defence.pk/threads/kp-investment-roadmap-in-nyc-usa

KP investment roadmap in NYC, USA !

KP investment roadmap in NYC, USA !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

*KP to complete work on 12 more small dams*

April 13, 2015
RECORDER REPORT
0 Comments











The provincial government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is to complete the construction of 12 more small dams in next three years to cultivate more barren lands in the province. This was disclosed by Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Minister for Irrigation, Mehmood Khan while talking to this scribe. He said that construction work on these dams is at various stages of completion.

These dams are included Darmalak Dam (Kohat), Goley Banda Dam (Karak), Mardankhel Dam (Karak), Kundal Dam (Swabi), Zamir Gul Dam (Kohat), Gul Dheri Dam (Nowshera), Jhangra Dam (Haripur), Kiyala Dam (Abbottabad), Fadwalian Dam (Haripur), Jalozai Dam (Nowshera), Shah Kaleem Dam (Nowshera) and Sattai Kalti Dam (Bannu).

Out of these 12 dams five including Darmalak Dam, Zamir Gul Dam (Kohat), Goley Banda Dam and Mardankhel Dam (Karak) and Kundal Dam Swabi will be completed during the current calendar year while the remaining seven will be completed during calendar years 2016 and 2017 respectively.

The Directorate General, Small Dams has also completed the detailed design of seven more small dams including Sanam Dam (Dir Lower), Chamak Mira Dam (Abbottabad), Sumari Payan (Kohat), Kora Nullah Dam (D.I.Khan), Latamber Dam (Karak), Banda Dam Sher Dera Dam in district Swabi.

Similarly, the detail designing of 10 more small dams situated in different districts of the province is also in progress while the feasibility study of 17 more small dams with live storage capacity of 57537 acres feet will bring 38841 acres more land under cultivation. Furthermore, the feasibility study of 12 more small dams is also progress.

The provincial minister said that the completion of these dams will provide perennial irrigation supply to 1,442,749 acres of barren land and will provide drinking water facilities to 216,000 population of the project area in the province.

The total storage capacity of these dams are 18131 acres feet and their completion will help improve the socio-economic conditions and these areas will be become self-sufficient in food grains, vegetables and fruits besides drinking water facility and livestock development and will create job opportunity.

KP to complete work on 12 more small dams | Business Recorder







*imran khan* ‏@immi795  29m29 minutes ago
Special Combat Unit (SCU), #*NayaKP* Police. SCU undergoing Helicopter Rappelling Training #kpkupdates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Death Adder

ajpirzada said:


> why do you want new roads when the existing ones are encroached upon and with no traffic regulation?
> or new hospitals when the existing ones are understaffed, out of medicine and lacking efficient organisation structure?
> or new schools when the existing ones are understaffed, without proper infrastructure and an urdu medium delivery system?
> or new universities which are run as fiefdoms by the respective VCs while having no research focus?
> 
> its better to set in place an institutional structure for all these things and then go on to build more. PTI never said they will build new schools, hospitals, universities etc but instead they promised to improve the governance of the existing institutions. This is what they will be judged upon during the next elections.



My question was very specific and i expect specific answer.You deliver governance where things are already in place. Can lady reading hospital serve the whole population of Peshawar? Is there any traffic management plan for Peshawar city, consider there will be 50,000 more cars on roads by 2017? All you see about PTI governance is temporary make up and BS. They have done nothing in last two years. 
As a voter it matters for me to see
New Schools and universities
Medical colleges
Housing projects
Improved infrastructure
Better transport
Electricity projects
Jobs
If you ask similar question to someone in Punjab they will give you fast replies with evidence.


----------



## NaMaloom

Death Adder said:


> My question was very specific and i expect specific answer.You deliver governance where things are already in place. Can lady reading hospital serve the whole population of Peshawar? Is there any traffic management plan for Peshawar city, consider there will be 50,000 more cars on roads by 2017? All you see about PTI governance is temporary make up and BS. They have done nothing in last two years.
> As a voter it matters for me to see
> New Schools and universities
> Medical colleges
> Housing projects
> Improved infrastructure
> Better transport
> Electricity projects
> Jobs
> If you ask similar question to someone in Punjab they will give you fast replies with evidence.




How about you shut up and go through this entire thread to see that what you are asking, is already there in previous pages. Don't blame others just because you are a lazy bum and cannot be bothered to look at previous pages of this thread. There are enough pictures of development work by PTI in KPK in this thread. 

Simply ranting 'they have done nothing in the last two years' goes to show you're just another ignorant patwari.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WishLivePak

@Leader are you familiar with Peshawar and its surroundings?


----------



## Death Adder

NaMaloom said:


> How about you shut up and go through this entire thread to see that what you are asking, is already there in previous pages. Don't blame others just because you are a lazy bum and cannot be bothered to look at previous pages of this thread. There are enough pictures of development work by PTI in KPK in this thread.
> 
> Simply ranting 'they have done nothing in the last two years' goes to show you're just another ignorant patwari.



Maybe i am ignorant, if you've got something please do enlighten me. 
Any road planned and constructed by KPK government, hospital, school, university, parks etc.


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari

Nothing on ground in actual terms. This thread has nothing except fake projects and colourful posters.


----------



## ajpirzada

Death Adder said:


> My question was very specific and i expect specific answer.You deliver governance where things are already in place. Can lady reading hospital serve the whole population of Peshawar? Is there any traffic management plan for Peshawar city, consider there will be 50,000 more cars on roads by 2017? All you see about PTI governance is temporary make up and BS. They have done nothing in last two years.
> As a voter it matters for me to see
> New Schools and universities
> Medical colleges
> Housing projects
> Improved infrastructure
> Better transport
> Electricity projects
> Jobs
> If you ask similar question to someone in Punjab they will give you fast replies with evidence.



if those things matter to you before anything else then you obviously are right in not supporting PTI. These things come second on my list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NaMaloom

Qalandari said:


> Nothing on ground in actual terms. This thread has nothing except fake projects and colourful posters.




So says the Jiyala because he and his PPP masters are skilled at the art of 'fake projects'. They go to photo-sessions and arrange colorful events to 'launch' projects. A month later, all that money has been eaten up by Mr. 10% and his goons + some leftovers for Qalandari so he can quit his day time job and rant against PTI here.




Death Adder said:


> Maybe i am ignorant, if you've got something please do enlighten me. Any road planned and constructed by KPK government, hospital, school, university, parks etc.




Like I said, we don't have time to babysit a lazy bum. You have two hands, and a computer. Scroll through the pages of this entire thread and you will find your answers. We only spoon-feed 3yr olds, so you'd have to choose between admitting you are highly inept and lazy or just a lousy 3yr old.


----------



## Adecypher

NaMaloom said:


> So says the Jiyala because he and his PPP masters are skilled at the art of 'fake projects'. They go to photo-sessions and arrange colorful events to 'launch' projects. A month later, all that money has been eaten up by Mr. 10% and his goons + some leftovers for Qalandari so he can quit his day time job and rant against PTI here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, we don't have time to babysit a lazy bum. You have two hands, and a computer. Scroll through the pages of this entire thread and you will find your answers. We only spoon-feed 3yr olds, so you'd have to choose between admitting you are highly inept and lazy or just a lousy 3yr old.



Correction: Not Mr. 10% it was almost Mr. 110% on some projects in his last term.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Icewolf

PTI talks big but barely any progress shown in KPK... People still living like dogs over there and Imran Khan instead worrying about Karachi... This fools party aka PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NaMaloom

Icewolf said:


> PTI talks big but barely any progress shown in KPK... People still living like dogs over there and Imran Khan instead worrying about Karachi... This fools party aka PTI




So you're saying people in Karachi or in other parts of Pakistan - the average Pakistani - are NOT living like dogs? They are living in, as per Noora League, in Paris??? By the way, Imran Khan is not in the KPK government, its Mr Khattak and his government setup in the province. Imran Khan is free to say or do anything about Karachi or anywhere else; he doesn't sit and run day-to-day operations of KPK like Nawaz Sharif wants to run Pakistan by saying 'yes' and 'no' to every micro-management issue. Nawaz Sharif cannot run anything unless he has his family members running the department or the ministry. That's the difference patwaris like you cannot comprehend. It is beyond your petty understanding.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

- The bridge was a project of previous governments, that PTI accelerated
- PTI ensured the the tardy contractor pays Rs. 200 million to the new contractor and completed the project within months 
- We have announced that all such projects shall we completed within maximum of a year in KPK, so no government funds are misused through extended timelines


Open for traffic: Mufti Mehmood Flyover finally inaugurated - The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

WishLivePak said:


> @Leader are you familiar with Peshawar and its surroundings?



yar I have been to Peshawar..but wont be able to help, better ask @Spring Onion queen of peshawar or @chauvunist the reaper, I mean dactar


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajpirzada

its time to taste of fruits of the police reforms in KPK



*Violence round-up: Province witnesses decline in crime*
By Our Correspondent
Published: April 15, 2015
5SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL




PHOTO: PPI

*PESHAWAR: The first quarter of 2015 has seen a significant decrease in crime in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa as compared with the same period the previous year, stated a handout issued by the provincial police.*

It noted a decrease in cases of murder and kidnapping for ransom in the first three months of the year. “At least 518 murder cases have been reported this year as compared with 675 murders reported between January and March 2014,” added the handout which was issued earlier this week.

Similarly, only 16 people were reported kidnapped for ransom in K-P in the first quarter of this year as compared with 34 people who were held for ransom during the same period in 2014. According to the handout, 194 people were abducted in the province in the first three months of the previous year. However, this year, only 175 people have been reportedly taken from K-P.

*Theft and extortion*

There has been a decline in the number of armed robberies in the province. Only 15 cases were reported during the first quarter of 2015 as compared with 21 cases reported during the same period last year, the handout read.

It went on to state that 104 vehicles were stolen in the province in the first three months of 2015; at least 131 vehicles were stolen during the same period in 2014.

Meanwhile, only 29 cases of theft and two of extortion have been reported between January and March as compared with 314 and 60 cases, respectively, in 2014.

_Published in The Express Tribune, April 16th, 2015.

Violence round-up: Province witnesses decline in crime - The Express Tribune_










one the other hand we have crime rate rising within the jurisdiction of Islamabad Police


*As the number of police stations rises so does crime*
By Obaid Abbasi
Published: April 14, 2015
3SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL




Photo of Islamabad police. PHOTO: AFP

*ISLAMABAD: The capital administration has approved setting up three more police stations in the city accepting the request of the top cop.*

IG Tahir Alam Khan had written a letter to the chief commissioner requesting him to approve three more police stations citing increasing crime rates in the federal capital.

*In the letter, the police chief has admitted that crime rate has increased with the Margalla Police Station registering 955 cases in 2014 against 913 cases in 2013.

Similarly, the Sabzi Mandi police registered 736 cases in 2014 against 625 in 2103.*

A police source said that the top cop has also justified his case for more police stations by saying that the population of the capital has increased manifold over the years, necessitating more police stations.

Meanwhile, the chief commissioner has issued a notification for establishing three more police stations at Karachi Company, Shams Colony and Faizabad.

The Karachi Company police station will cover sectors E-9, F-9 and G-8, which now fall under the Margalla police jurisdiction.

The Shams Colony police station will cover H-11, H-12, I-12 and H-13, which fall under the Sabzi Mandi police and the Faizabad station will cover sectors H-8 and I-8, now falling under the limits of the Industrial Area Police Station.

Recently, the interior ministry also expressed his displeasure over the performance of the capital police. Last week, the interior minister had summoned all SHOs to the Punjab House warning them to show results or face the music.

_Published in The Express Tribune, April 14th, 2015. _

As the number of police stations rises so does crime - The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

Pathetic condition of Ayub teaching hospital​


----------



## K.P.K

Icewolf said:


> PTI talks big but barely any progress shown in KPK... People still living like dogs over there and Imran Khan instead worrying about Karachi... This fools party aka PTI



We been living like that for centuries, but it's getting better since 2013, small but gradual change we see, not big sky scrapers but basic facilities what we really need.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nasirahmad

Ranasikander said:


> Thanks for what?
> 
> My foot .
> 
> such mediocre projects of a simple fly over are usually completed in 3 months in punjab. Whereas it took 7 years to complete in Peshawar. That include 2 years of pti. Ridiculous performance.


i m living in lahore wapda town first kindly request ur king nawaz brother khadimi aalaa t o control mosquito not dengue ones.
i am talking about wapda town not lahore and not punjab
kindly leave this thread

shame on u



NaMaloom said:


> Patwari got nothing sensible to say. Patwari foaming at the mouth, crying like a baby 'mummy can't sleep at night, thoughts and fear of PTI keep me awake at night'. Immature patwari. Go take a communal patwari bath in a PMLN thread.
> 
> VERY entertaining to see a patwari doing a nach here.


salam i have a plane how to make sikandar guy to stop posting over here. i am going to reply him on his every post with this simple message

"shame on u"

i request u all to do so. thax



Muhammad Omar said:


> Go Prove inn Supreme after that come here and tell me that


salam i have a plane how to make sikandar guy to stop posting over here. i am going to reply him on his every post with this simple message

"shame on u"

i request u all to do so. thax



NaMaloom said:


> You understand ENGLISH patwari? Its a very normal project BUT it became significant because of the constant delays and corruption of previous governments. So have some decency and honesty to give credit where it is due, that PTI government finally sorted this mess out and made lives of the people of Peshawar who use that route or live in the area, easier.
> 
> Posting comments in PTI thread like a kid whose lollipop has been snatched isn't really helping your case here unless you're paid to troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gave Jhangir Tareen relief? Imran Khan? NO! Jiyalas and patwaris did to save their own skin too under NRO, so now don't b*tch and whine please. Thanks.
> 
> My family is educated enough to not vote for thieves, plunderers and murderers. They know Imran Khan's character is worth a thousand Sharifs, Zardaris and come what may. With all his billion dollar wealth, Nawaz Sharif cannot even open and operate a charitable hospital in all of Pakistan - on top of that he uses taxpayers money to run pro-PMLN and anti-PTI commercials on numerous TV channels and print media.
> 
> If you or Nawaz Sharif were worried about 'lota' folks, Nawaz would not welcome back people who made PMLQ back in to PMLN. So look in the mirror son, then talk.
> 
> NO ONE is saying people in PTI are 'farishta', but we look at Imran Khan and compare him to Nawaz Sharif and Zardari - and in that comparison, I would bet on Imran Khan every single time to be the custodian of my taxes and where the money goes. NOT Nawaz Sharif, NOT Shahbaz Sharif, NOT Zardari.


salam i have a plane how to make sikandar guy to stop posting over here. i am going to reply him on his every post with this simple message

"shame on u"

i request u all to do so. thax



Death Adder said:


> Can you please show me picture of any roads, dams, electricity project, school, university or even hospital started and completed by PTI government in last 2 years?


kindly look back in the thread u will see many of them
ie
sehat ka insaf phase 1
sehat ka ittehad phase 2
ghar aya ustaad
365 small hydro electic power project
legislation bills
green and clean peshawar mega project phase 1 completed and 2 is on......
5 small dams 
mofti mehmood fly over recently completed
takht bhai (place name) bhudism and archeological centre
libraries in mardan and bannufor public
swat malam jabba (place name) ressorts(under consturction) and sports local stadiumssssssss.............................
peshawar and nowshehar canal and sewrage system drainage 


look back in thread u will find pics and proofs
fly over and b pass road recently completed in my far awa village,
.........
sorry for mega projects like metro , prince oil power projects, we are living in apoor province we don't need that now.
etc

sch


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

nomi007 said:


>



Look how biased you are


----------



## Viper0011.

Qalandari said:


> Pathetic condition of Ayub teaching hospital​




So you expect the PM and the CM to be here working in this room and leave running the country? I see so much idiotic content on here its sad. The leaders make things happen. The people understand something was built for them and they do the maintenance. If the people don't want to progress, the leaders can bring in everything you can imagine, but it won't make a whole lot of difference to the country.
Expecting the premiers to be in every room, every leaking bathroom or fixing destroyed window is the stupidest thing to wish for. Things like these, go to the court or get highlighted in the media and responsible officer should take charge or get fired. Not sure why a leaking toilet or broken X-ray machine's blame has to go to the PM or people at that level!!!


----------



## nomi007

Qalandari said:


> Pathetic condition of Ayub teaching hospital​


its old picture probably 2011 lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I M Sikander

nasirahmad said:


> i m living in lahore wapda town first kindly request ur king nawaz brother khadimi aalaa t o control mosquito not dengue ones.
> i am talking about wapda town not lahore and not punjab
> kindly leave this thread
> 
> shame on u
> 
> 
> salam i have a plane how to make sikandar guy to stop posting over here. i am going to reply him on his every post with this simple message
> 
> "shame on u"


Here comes yet another immature pti supporter. grow up kids, plz get mature. I know being a ptian , its difficult for you to get mature . but atleast give it a try.

Better use spray for the mosquitoes, i am sure it is due to your dirty and filthy house. My advice keep a massi for cleaning your house and area.
And plz grow up. Thanks


----------



## I M Sikander

nomi007 said:


>


What a nonsense post. The curriculum of gov. Schools are same in a province. 

Its actually the pvt. Schools who gave a damn shit to gov. Curriculum and follow agha khan board and Cambridge system.

Same in kpk, where gov. Schools are following sarkari curriculum and pvt school colleges are following Cambridge system.


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Icewolf

NaMaloom said:


> So you're saying people in Karachi or in other parts of Pakistan - the average Pakistani - are NOT living like dogs? They are living in, as per Noora League, in Paris??? By the way, Imran Khan is not in the KPK government, its Mr Khattak and his government setup in the province. Imran Khan is free to say or do anything about Karachi or anywhere else; he doesn't sit and run day-to-day operations of KPK like Nawaz Sharif wants to run Pakistan by saying 'yes' and 'no' to every micro-management issue. Nawaz Sharif cannot run anything unless he has his family members running the department or the ministry. That's the difference patwaris like you cannot comprehend. It is beyond your petty understanding.



First of all don't hit me with that PTI burger shit. I don't have any sympathy for the sharif family or the PMLN. If someone disagrees with you potians doesn't mean they are patwari you fool. And Imran khan is the one who runs PTI... Without Imran Khan it'd just be another PPP... I guarantee you when IK dies PTI will fall apart


----------



## Leader

Right to information: Punjab provides information after eight months, KP within 14 days

Right to information: Punjab provides information after eight months, KP within 14 days

Right to information: Punjab provides information after eight months, KP within 14 days


----------



## nasirahmad

nomi007 said:


> its old picture probably 2011 lol


shame on u sikander



Ranasikander said:


> Here comes yet another immature pti supporter. grow up kids, plz get mature. I know being a ptian , its difficult for you to get mature . but atleast give it a try.
> 
> Better use spray for the mosquitoes, i am sure it is due to your dirty and filthy house. My advice keep a massi for cleaning your house and area.
> And plz grow up. Thanks


ok dude
y khade me alla have made spray in model town not he make his home clean
u need to be grown now n ssoooonnnn
u hv been requested to leave the thread
but u are immature and lollllll



Ranasikander said:


> What a nonsense post. The curriculum of gov. Schools are same in a province.
> 
> Its actually the pvt. Schools who gave a damn shit to gov. Curriculum and follow agha khan board and Cambridge system.
> 
> Same in kpk, where gov. Schools are following sarkari curriculum and pvt school colleges are following Cambridge system.


shame on u



Ranasikander said:


> Here comes yet another immature pti supporter. grow up kids, plz get mature. I know being a ptian , its difficult for you to get mature . but atleast give it a try.
> 
> Better use spray for the mosquitoes, i am sure it is due to your dirty and filthy house. My advice keep a massi for cleaning your house and area.
> And plz grow up. Thanks


shame on u


----------



## I M Sikander

nasirahmad said:


> shame on u sikander
> 
> 
> ok dude
> y khade me alla have made spray in model town not he make his home clean
> u need to be grown now n ssoooonnnn
> u hv been requested to leave the thread
> but u are immature and lollllll
> 
> 
> shame on u
> 
> 
> shame on u


Plz grow up. And get mature. Are u mentally retarded by birth or it happened after becoming a ptian.


----------



## I M Sikander

nasirahmad said:


> shame on u sikander
> 
> 
> ok dude
> y khade me alla have made spray in model town not he make his home clean
> u need to be grown now n ssoooonnnn
> u hv been requested to leave the thread
> but u are immature and lollllll
> 
> 
> shame on u
> 
> 
> shame on u


Get mature and grow up. Humbke request


----------



## mkg00179504

Hello folks time for me to post after a long time on this thread. I visited Pakistan after 6 years and was in peshawar for about 35 days as I am from there. I noticed a huge change in things that may not be visible to any other local but to me it was since I visited after 6 years. I also talked to my relatives and friends and asked about their opinions and it was just positive about the PTI and KP govt. 
now the real change that I saw. Police , you will find police at every intersection well equipped controlling the traffic and also monitoring the security situation. There is usually 2-3 of them at evey intersection, and patrol cars all over the city and also by traffic lights for signal violation and trust me u ll get a good ticket no matter who ur and I ll also share personal stories. I wanted to get a new sim and I couldn't get it my self i had to ask my cousin to get it for me because it's almost like getting a visa. He parked in a no parking zone on university road peshawar and we went into the Uphone office. After 2 min the guard at the door came after us and said please quickly go and remove ur car police is there to tow it, so we quickly went there and thought what's the big deal because I was thinking it's the same peshawar 6 years ago, but I was surprised that the police officer was so calm, polite and gave my cousin a RS 500 ticket. Well I shd be mad about this but no it actually made me very happy to see that the police is doing its work in such a nice way. 
After few days into my stay I was out with another cousin and we're going towards Sadar as we were entering the cantt area by Shama chok the police stopped us. Well what did we do? The officer came and said to my cousin who was driving that he's talking on phone and it's againt the law . Ok so now what ? Just simple you get a RS 500 fine. 
Another one of my cousin also got a ticket for cell phone even he said he works for the Govt in Islamabad, the police said you can explain this to Imran Khan but right now you have to pay the fine . No getting away at all.
I visited hayathabad medical complex. For me as a person visiting from the U.S looked like it needs lots of improvement but the locals were quiet happy with it. They said it has improved many folds as compare to what it was during the ANP time . Everyone said doctors are here the x Ray and all other machines are working . No one will ask you to go to a private radiology center to make money, so there is still room for improvement but it has the facilities that was supposed to me there in first place. Gas was missing in some places of the city but it was available to the hospital 24/7. I did not see people lying down in the hallway, regularly they were mopping the floor and did not see any Kind of garbage on the floor. Floors and walls were renovated with tiles and walls were painted as well. If anyone thinks I am lieing please visit the surgical section A/B as I visited this place .
As you go around peshawar you will notice that it is much more cleaner than what it was and you ll find flowers almost everywhere .According to people living there these flower areas were the napping sites of dogs during the ANP govt. You will not find any cart selling food or anything on the road. If this is not true please visit khyber teaching hospital entrance on university road and do tell me how it used to be filled with all the carts and other stuff and made the traffic situation like hell. Right now you can't even think about standing there for 5 min. You may be able to drop off somebody from your private car but can't even think about parking there it has 10 big signs of No parking. This means a lot because that place used to be hell it was so busy you have peshawar university on the other side. 
There are also other improvements that I noticed sanitation department was working at 12 am cleaning the roads, solar lights are a big plus, they were always on at night and it looked so nice . People cannot be fooled by patwaris any more because they know they govt has stick in its hand and won't tolerate you. I ll say what needs serious attention is traffic management. Yes they are working on it you ll see proper u turn lines and traffic police working hard but it still needs improvement. 
One final thing I got my NICOP with in a week.i was told I ll get in 10 days but actually got it in 7 days. There are so many other things going on like dam projects I visited one of them, so I think if PTI govt can complete its 5 years you will really see a different Provence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nasirahmad

Ranasikander said:


> Get mature and grow up. Humbke request


soorrrrryy dear
but u don't understand humbleness
v are requesting u to leave the thread.................



mkg00179504 said:


> Hello folks time for me to post after a long time on this thread. I visited Pakistan after 6 years and was in peshawar for about 35 days as I am from there. I noticed a huge change in things that may not be visible to any other local but to me it was since I visited after 6 years. I also talked to my relatives and friends and asked about their opinions and it was just positive about the PTI and KP govt.
> now the real change that I saw. Police , you will find police at every intersection well equipped controlling the traffic and also monitoring the security situation. There is usually 2-3 of them at evey intersection, and patrol cars all over the city and also by traffic lights for signal violation and trust me u ll get a good ticket no matter who ur and I ll also share personal stories. I wanted to get a new sim and I couldn't get it my self i had to ask my cousin to get it for me because it's almost like getting a visa. He parked in a no parking zone on university road peshawar and we went into the Uphone office. After 2 min the guard at the door came after us and said please quickly go and remove ur car police is there to tow it, so we quickly went there and thought what's the big deal because I was thinking it's the same peshawar 6 years ago, but I was surprised that the police officer was so calm, polite and gave my cousin a RS 500 ticket. Well I shd be mad about this but no it actually made me very happy to see that the police is doing its work in such a nice way.
> After few days into my stay I was out with another cousin and we're going towards Sadar as we were entering the cantt area by Shama chok the police stopped us. Well what did we do? The officer came and said to my cousin who was driving that he's talking on phone and it's againt the law . Ok so now what ? Just simple you get a RS 500 fine.
> Another one of my cousin also got a ticket for cell phone even he said he works for the Govt in Islamabad, the police said you can explain this to Imran Khan but right now you have to pay the fine . No getting away at all.
> I visited hayathabad medical complex. For me as a person visiting from the U.S looked like it needs lots of improvement but the locals were quiet happy with it. They said it has improved many folds as compare to what it was during the ANP time . Everyone said doctors are here the x Ray and all other machines are working . No one will ask you to go to a private radiology center to make money, so there is still room for improvement but it has the facilities that was supposed to me there in first place. Gas was missing in some places of the city but it was available to the hospital 24/7. I did not see people lying down in the hallway, regularly they were mopping the floor and did not see any Kind of garbage on the floor. Floors and walls were renovated with tiles and walls were painted as well. If anyone thinks I am lieing please visit the surgical section A/B as I visited this place .
> As you go around peshawar you will notice that it is much more cleaner than what it was and you ll find flowers almost everywhere .According to people living there these flower areas were the napping sites of dogs during the ANP govt. You will not find any cart selling food or anything on the road. If this is not true please visit khyber teaching hospital entrance on university road and do tell me how it used to be filled with all the carts and other stuff and made the traffic situation like hell. Right now you can't even think about standing there for 5 min. You may be able to drop off somebody from your private car but can't even think about parking there it has 10 big signs of No parking. This means a lot because that place used to be hell it was so busy you have peshawar university on the other side.
> There are also other improvements that I noticed sanitation department was working at 12 am cleaning the roads, solar lights are a big plus, they were always on at night and it looked so nice . People cannot be fooled by patwaris any more because they know they govt has stick in its hand and won't tolerate you. I ll say what needs serious attention is traffic management. Yes they are working on it you ll see proper u turn lines and traffic police working hard but it still needs improvement.
> One final thing I got my NICOP with in a week.i was told I ll get in 10 days but actually got it in 7 days. There are so many other things going on like dam projects I visited one of them, so I think if PTI govt can complete its 5 years you will really see a different Provence.


thats what we want to make ppeople like sikander and oher noora log get understand but...........
good job



Ranasikander said:


> Plz grow up. And get mature. Are u mentally retarded by birth or it happened after becoming a ptian.


shame on u


----------



## Sulman Badshah

5 small DAM completed while other 9 are under construction ..... 

small steps can make a difference





Some other developments

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

chalo mardan kay pathao, ab challan hongayee fast driving par..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karakoram

@Leader sir did you saw protest of wwb( worker welfare board employes infront of pti g6/4 office they are sitting since one week in front of bani gala
Public staged protest at Bani Gaala - Videos.arynews.tv - Latest Talk Shows & Exclusive Videos


----------



## karakoram

To all pti members its my humble request to follow this news and raise your voice against injustice from shah farman pti minister he want to adjust his men in wwb and expelling those contract employes who had spend thier 4 years in wwb.


----------



## karakoram

I have every evidence to counter any argument please raise your voices the employes are those teachers who are teaching to labours children all around kpk. They are not against pti but they are against injustice from shah farman. 
Imran khan should listen to them they are protesting in front of bani gala since last week but no pti minister nor imran khan contact them. They are teachers builders of nation and treatment like this is very sad from imran khan and co.


----------



## karakoram

No media coverage from media shame on them


----------



## NaMaloom

karakoram said:


> No media coverage from media shame on them




STOP SPAMMING this thread! If you have problems with PTI leadership, complain to the appropriate person in the party. There is no PTI party member or minister here in this thread to deal with you.

Tabdeeli :

In PTI run KPK, NO ONE is above the law. Let's see if patwaris can be caught for corruption in PMLN run Punjab or if jiyalas can be caught for corruption in PPP run Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karakoram

NaMaloom said:


> STOP SPAMMING this thread! If you have problems with PTI leadership, complain to the appropriate person in the party. There is no PTI party member or minister here in this thread to deal with you.
> 
> Tabdeeli :
> 
> In PTI run KPK, NO ONE is above the law,
> 
> View attachment 215850
> View attachment 215851
> View attachment 215850
> View attachment 215851
> View attachment 215853
> View attachment 215854


sir this page is about pti performance in kpk and i am just highlighting the issue of people of kpk so my corcerns are valid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NaMaloom

karakoram said:


> sir this page is about pti performance in kpk and i am just highlighting the issue of people of kpk so my corcerns are valid




You making multiple posts instead of editing your original post to add to what you have to say. This means you are spamming. Are you able to read and understand ENGLISH language? The thread name is 'DEVELOPMENT in KPK', it does NOT say 'PTI performance' or 'PTI Complaint Cell'. So NO, your posts are NOT valid. 

The Moderators on these threads are asleep.

PTI government clamping down on VIP culture, patwaris of Punjab busy in 20 car protocol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karakoram

NaMaloom said:


> You making multiple posts instead of editing your original post to add to what you have to say. This means you are spamming. Are you able to read and understand ENGLISH language? The thread name is 'DEVELOPMENT in KPK', it does NOT say 'PTI performance' or 'PTI Complaint Cell'. So NO, your posts are NOT valid.


show some mutuality kiddo and learn some manners how to talk with senior members. and copy past your stuff here i am not against pti and i am just sharing my concern with @Leader and @Spring Onion you stay out of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NaMaloom

karakoram said:


> show some mutuality kiddo and learn some manners how to talk with senior members. and copy past your stuff here i am not against pti and i am just sharing my concern with @Leader and @Spring Onion you stay out of it.




And you have maturity? You cannot even read the title of the thread, "DEVELOPMENT in KPK"; it does NOT say "PTI performance' or "PTI complaints". If you want respect, earn it. Don't assume you will get respect just because you have more posts on the forum. If you want to share 'concerns' with specific users here like @Leader or @Spring Onion , there is an option to send them private message.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## karakoram

NaMaloom said:


> And you have maturity? You cannot even read the title of the thread, "DEVELOPMENT in KPK"; it does NOT say "PTI performance' or "PTI complaints". If you want respect, earn it. Don't assume you will get respect just because you have more posts on the forum.


move on mate if moderators found it incorrect they have power to remove it regards


----------



## nasirahmad

karakoram said:


> sir this page is about pti performance in kpk and i am just highlighting the issue of people of kpk so my corcerns are valid


shame on u
"namaloom"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

KPk Govt activate Swat Airport (SAIDU
SHARIF AIRPORT) again for tourism
and domestic flights

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## I M Sikander

nomi007 said:


> KPk Govt activate Swat Airport (SAIDU
> SHARIF AIRPORT) again for tourism
> and domestic flights


Airports are under civil aviation authority, provincial gov. Have nothing to do do with airport administration. Any way good step by CAA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nasirahmad

Ranasikander said:


> Airports are under civil aviation authority, provincial gov. Have nothing to do do with airport administration. Any way good step by CAA.


shame on u


----------



## SHAMK9

nasirahmad said:


> shame on u


For being honest?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nasirahmad

SHAMK9 said:


> For being honest?


of course, we have the only option left.


----------



## Qalandari

*Mosharraf Zaidi*‏@mosharrafzaidi
In Swat today at open-air govt school. Met a graduate. He is the only 1 of 50 classmates that made it to high school. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/591137461125783553


----------



## I M Sikander

nasirahmad said:


> shame on u


You are taking to much time to get mature and getting rid of your pamper.
I wonder when will you grow up.


----------



## I M Sikander

Qalandari said:


> *Mosharraf Zaidi*‏@mosharrafzaidi
> In Swat today at open-air govt school. Met a graduate. He is the only 1 of 50 classmates that made it to high school.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/591137461125783553


Reality check of The so called naya kpk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

*Computerisation of land records continues in six districts*







*PESHAWAR: Computerisation of land records has been completed in Mardan while the project is currently in progress in six districts of the province, documents shared with the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Assembly earlier this week have revealed.*

Qaumi Watan Party MPA Abdul Karim Khan had broached the subject when he asked a question in the house.

According to the documents shared with the house, the project was initiated under the budget for 2013-2014. Seven districts in K-P – Mardan, Peshawar, Buner, Kohat, Abbottabad, Bannu and DI Khan – were selected for the first phase of computerisation. The document stated land records of Mardan district have been digitised while the project was at different phases in other districts.

The land record computerisation project in seven districts had also been in K-P’s budget for 2014-2015, added the document.

*Going digital*

Several types of documentation are needed to digitise land records, all of which need to eventually be computerised.

Documents on the computerisation of mauza-wise (mauza is vernacular for estate) scanning of records on rights and data entry in Peshawar showed 191 register haqadaran zameens (RHZ), a land registration process which gives the details of the landowner, cultivator, land and soil, according to the country’s land administration system. Of these, 190 have been computerised.


Out of 191 mutations (records of the transfer of title from one person to another), about 176 have been completed.


Furthermore, out of 345 RHZs of Abbottabad, about 258 RHZs were completed. Only nine mutations out of 345 have been completed. In Mardan, 176 RHZs and mutations were completed. In DI Khan, 340 out of 390 RHZs have been completed while a similar number of mutations are yet to be computerised. Similarly, in Bannu, 209 out of 249 RHZs have been computerised.

*Data entry*

The data entry status for all seven districts revealed out of 191 mauzas in Peshawar, data entry had been completed for 190 while the entry of the last mauza was currently in progress.

Data entry for 248 mauzas has been completed in Abbottabad. Moreover, 314, 112, 57 and 14 mauzas have been entered in DI Khan, Bannu, Kohat and Buner.

In Mardan, 176 mauzas have been computerised, it added. In addition, farad badar (the error correction process) and mutation entries of 106 mauzas in Mardan, 29 mauzas in Katlang and 41 mauzas in Takht Bhai have also been completed.

*Management of records *

According to the K-P finance department white paper for 2014-15 shared with the house, the government had prepared a project cycle of around Rs803 million for the seven districts. However, it was later revised to around Rs1.24 billion.

The white paper stated the project would be extended to the remaining districts of the province from the next financial year and an estimated amount of Rs2.8 billion is likely to be allocated in this regard.

_Published in The Express Tribune, April 26th, 2015._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*54 Solar tube-wells installed in KP, 161 in the process*

Each tube-well shall irrigate 25 acres of land. These tube-wells will result in no electricity bills, uninterrupted power, and increased production

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waleed3601

Some local pictures from Peshawar. Counts as development, right?































Digitization of Library Books






Recently renovated Sethi Manzil


----------



## waleed3601

More News:











Swat Museum after renovation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waleed3601

Aaandd some more news...






























Nice slogan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## waleed3601



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

The project was launch 10 year back
*This government is completing previous dead project*
Peshawar ring road is another story of corruption, it could be better than Lahore ring road coz it was funded by US-Aid in previous govt. NATO supply create traffic jam was a reason they give to US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007

*Mega City along M-1 Nowshera / Feasibility study Complete
Project is designed by Meinhardt Pakistan *

Current Status = Land Acquisition













dream or reality too much expectation


----------



## I M Sikander

nomi007 said:


> *Mega City along M-1 Nowshera / Feasibility study Complete
> Project is designed by Meinhardt Pakistan *
> 
> Current Status = Land Acquisition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dream or reality too much expectation


Kpk gov. Dont have the financial muscle to undertake such projects.
It will remain a computer animation , not to be materialized .


----------



## NaMaloom

Ranasikander said:


> Kpk gov. Dont have the financial muscle to undertake such projects. It will remain a computer animation , not to be materialized .




You mean to say you have experience with being shown big dreams and then let down like the patwari bullet trains that were suppose to be run all over Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I M Sikander

NaMaloom said:


> You mean to say you have experience with being shown big dreams and then let down like the patwari bullet trains that were suppose to be run all over Pakistan.


This is also a bullet train like project. Which has been made to benefit the pti leaders who owns land in this area. So that they can make easy big money


----------



## NaMaloom

Ranasikander said:


> This is also a bullet train like project. Which has been made to benefit the pti leaders who owns land in this area. So that they can make easy big money




Who does? Your source? @Ranasikander once again discharging baseless farts in the wind.. I guess once you get used to patwaris and jiyalas handing over land for dirt cheap to Malik Riaz for millions of dollars of commissions and kickbacks to build Bahria Town this, Bahria Town that.. one starts to see every other project with suspicion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I M Sikander

NaMaloom said:


> Who does? Your source? @Ranasikander once again discharging baseless farts in the wind.. I guess once you get used to patwaris and jiyalas handing over land for dirt cheap to Malik Riaz for millions of dollars of commissions and kickbacks to build Bahria Town this, Bahria Town that.. one starts to see every other project with suspicion.


The whole abbotabad and manshera knows about it. 
An open secret


----------



## NaMaloom

Ranasikander said:


> The whole abbotabad and manshera knows about it.
> An open secret




This isn't Abbotabad nor Manshera.. Still waiting for your evidence, sources, etc.


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## I M Sikander

NaMaloom said:


> This isn't Abbotabad nor Manshera.. Still waiting for your evidence, sources, etc.


The people are from there , not the land.


----------



## nomi007

الجزیرہ نیوز کی خیبر پختونخواہ "بلین ٹری سونامی" منصوبہ پر رپورٹ ،شیئر کریں 

الجزیرہ نیوز کی خیبر پختونخواہ حکومت کی سر سبز خیبر پختونخواہ پروجیکٹ شروع کرنے پر رپورٹ 

منصوبہ پر پندرہ ارب روپے لاگت آئی گی اور یہ منصوبہ چار سال کی مدت میں مکمل کرنے کا امکان ہے 

الجزیرہ نیوز کے مطابق اگر یہ منصوبہ مکمل ہو گیا تو یہ پاکستان کے ماحولیات کے لئے بہت بڑی تبدیلی ثابت ہو گا‫الجزیرہ نیوز کی خیبر پختونخواہ "بلین... - I hate patwari league PMLN | Facebook‬

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Beautiful Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

A Jazira reports on Billion Tree Tsunami .






[ Swat becomes the proud contributor of its FIRST non-muslim lady to contest local body polls ]

InshAllah, everyone will shall be equal in the eyes of the law in Naya Pakistan. More here In the running: Meet Swat’s first Christian contender for LG polls - The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

Green KP
Solar Powered Tube-Wells across Khyber Pakhtunkhwa,
Swabi, Swat, Dera Ismail Khan has been Established

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

Leader said:


> [ Swat becomes the proud contributor of its FIRST non-muslim lady to contest local body polls ]
> 
> InshAllah, everyone will shall be equal in the eyes of the law in Naya Pakistan. More here In the running: Meet Swat’s first Christian contender for LG polls - The Express Tribune


She seems highly educated, good on her

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

SHAMK9 said:


> She seems highly educated, good on her



Yes, hope she wins and perform well and rise up to the national level.


----------



## Leader

CM KPK !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

*Sabahat Ghaznavi gets his right through KPK RTI Law*

Sitting in his office, Sabahat Ghaznavi’s face was gleaming with joy, because he had salvaged his due right through KP Right to Information law.

Ghaznavi, 28, who is a resident of QisaKhawani- Peshawar won his case for appointment as computer operator, a post which he had applied for in the Bureau of Agriculture Information KPK back in December 2013.

He joyfully exclaimed that it was something unbelievable to defeat malpractice by resorting to KP Right to Information law. 

Ghaznavi appeared in a test for the post of computer operator advertised by the Bureau of Agriculture. He was one of the successful candidates in the list displayed but then for unknown reasons the said list was removed and the posts were re-advertised. He filed an information request with the department about the merit list but did not receive a satisfactory response. He approached the RTI Commission in complaint to provide him the result of the first test and interview, which accordingly was provided helping him to be appointed against the post. Ghaznavi is a living example of the usefulness and power of RTI Law against corruption and nepotism.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jazzbot

Timely announcements: K-P govt approves mega housing projects

Techies unite: Digital Youth Summit 2015 draws IT wizards in KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## karakoram

nomi007 said:


>


Which road is this in peshawar ?


----------



## Danish saleem

SHAMK9 said:


> For being honest?



for not supporting PTI


----------



## nomi007

karakoram said:


> Which road is this in peshawar ?


ring road near gt road pull

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalidr

i have a question here, now how to know our land is computerized in Peshawar, as i live in UAE and have no clue about these land registry stuff. if any one can guide me here. we bought this house in 2001 and all land registry records are with us. 



Jazzbot said:


> *Computerisation of land records continues in six districts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PESHAWAR: Computerisation of land records has been completed in Mardan while the project is currently in progress in six districts of the province, documents shared with the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Assembly earlier this week have revealed.*
> 
> Qaumi Watan Party MPA Abdul Karim Khan had broached the subject when he asked a question in the house.
> 
> According to the documents shared with the house, the project was initiated under the budget for 2013-2014. Seven districts in K-P – Mardan, Peshawar, Buner, Kohat, Abbottabad, Bannu and DI Khan – were selected for the first phase of computerisation. The document stated land records of Mardan district have been digitised while the project was at different phases in other districts.
> 
> The land record computerisation project in seven districts had also been in K-P’s budget for 2014-2015, added the document.
> 
> *Going digital*
> 
> Several types of documentation are needed to digitise land records, all of which need to eventually be computerised.
> 
> Documents on the computerisation of mauza-wise (mauza is vernacular for estate) scanning of records on rights and data entry in Peshawar showed 191 register haqadaran zameens (RHZ), a land registration process which gives the details of the landowner, cultivator, land and soil, according to the country’s land administration system. Of these, 190 have been computerised.
> 
> 
> Out of 191 mutations (records of the transfer of title from one person to another), about 176 have been completed.
> 
> 
> Furthermore, out of 345 RHZs of Abbottabad, about 258 RHZs were completed. Only nine mutations out of 345 have been completed. In Mardan, 176 RHZs and mutations were completed. In DI Khan, 340 out of 390 RHZs have been completed while a similar number of mutations are yet to be computerised. Similarly, in Bannu, 209 out of 249 RHZs have been computerised.
> 
> *Data entry*
> 
> The data entry status for all seven districts revealed out of 191 mauzas in Peshawar, data entry had been completed for 190 while the entry of the last mauza was currently in progress.
> 
> Data entry for 248 mauzas has been completed in Abbottabad. Moreover, 314, 112, 57 and 14 mauzas have been entered in DI Khan, Bannu, Kohat and Buner.
> 
> In Mardan, 176 mauzas have been computerised, it added. In addition, farad badar (the error correction process) and mutation entries of 106 mauzas in Mardan, 29 mauzas in Katlang and 41 mauzas in Takht Bhai have also been completed.
> 
> *Management of records *
> 
> According to the K-P finance department white paper for 2014-15 shared with the house, the government had prepared a project cycle of around Rs803 million for the seven districts. However, it was later revised to around Rs1.24 billion.
> 
> The white paper stated the project would be extended to the remaining districts of the province from the next financial year and an estimated amount of Rs2.8 billion is likely to be allocated in this regard.
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, April 26th, 2015._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NaMaloom

Khalidr said:


> i have a question here, now how to know our land is computerized in Peshawar, as i live in UAE and have no clue about these land registry stuff. if any one can guide me here. we bought this house in 2001 and all land registry records are with us.




Well this should be a start, 

Information and Public Relations Department

Secretary: Ph #9210365-9210387

All other departments under KPK government and their contact numbers can be found here: 

Contacts | Telephone Directory

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khalidr

NaMaloom said:


> Well this should be a start,
> 
> Information and Public Relations Department
> 
> Secretary: Ph #9210365-9210387
> 
> All other departments under KPK government and their contact numbers can be found here:
> 
> Contacts | Telephone Directory



Thanks for your help sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NaMaloom

Khalidr said:


> Thanks for your help sir.




You are very welcome. Hope you sort out your worries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Leader said:


> *Sabahat Ghaznavi gets his right through KPK RTI Law*
> 
> Sitting in his office, Sabahat Ghaznavi’s face was gleaming with joy, because he had salvaged his due right through KP Right to Information law.
> 
> Ghaznavi, 28, who is a resident of QisaKhawani- Peshawar won his case for appointment as computer operator, a post which he had applied for in the Bureau of Agriculture Information KPK back in December 2013.
> 
> He joyfully exclaimed that it was something unbelievable to defeat malpractice by resorting to KP Right to Information law.
> 
> Ghaznavi appeared in a test for the post of computer operator advertised by the Bureau of Agriculture. He was one of the successful candidates in the list displayed but then for unknown reasons the said list was removed and the posts were re-advertised. He filed an information request with the department about the merit list but did not receive a satisfactory response. He approached the RTI Commission in complaint to provide him the result of the first test and interview, which accordingly was provided helping him to be appointed against the post. Ghaznavi is a living example of the usefulness and power of RTI Law against corruption and nepotism.



cc @ajpirzada I wanted to share it with you, but couldnt remember your id. 



Khalidr said:


> i have a question here, now how to know our land is computerized in Peshawar, as i live in UAE and have no clue about these land registry stuff. if any one can guide me here. we bought this house in 2001 and all land registry records are with us.



computerization of land record started nowshera I think, as per team working on it, Khan said that they will complete it by the end of 2017. so I think Peshawar would be on top priority. keep checking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

For some reason Pakistani cities just don't seem clean.

No matter how well the rad is made, the greenery or whatever.

I guess it's just the sight of a hundred motorcycles, rickshaws, no lane discipline, overhead wires and most of all those irritiating posters of some two nut Pir plastered on every thing erect they could find that ruins it.

Hamari awam main bhi akal nhn hai, and then they cry about everything tot he government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Directorate of Information & Public Relations, Govt. of KP | Facebook

Directorate of Information & Public Relations, Govt. of KP | Facebook

invest in Khyber Pakhtunkhuwa 



Jango said:


> For some reason Pakistani cities just don't seem clean.
> 
> No matter how well the rad is made, the greenery or whatever.
> 
> I guess it's just the sight of a hundred motorcycles, rickshaws, no lane discipline, overhead wires and most of all those irritiating posters of some two nut Pir plastered on every thing erect they could find that ruins it.
> 
> Hamari awam main bhi akal nhn hai, and then they cry about everything tot he government.



there is no doubt that pmln govt try its level best to keep lahore clean, yet its dirty everyday. ham log khud gand daltay hain.. its true that sewerage system installed is over capacitated, lakin fact is ham log gand bohat daltay hain.. hence hygiene issue, hence more than normal sicknesses...


----------



## NaMaloom

Jango said:


> For some reason Pakistani cities just don't seem clean.
> 
> No matter how well the rad is made, the greenery or whatever.
> 
> I guess it's just the sight of a hundred motorcycles, rickshaws, no lane discipline, overhead wires and most of all those irritiating posters of some two nut Pir plastered on every thing erect they could find that ruins it.
> 
> Hamari awam main bhi akal nhn hai, and then they cry about everything tot he government.




One good reason is the 'dust' that is always blowing, picked up by winds from less settled areas and then a layer deposited on the roads, on the windowsill, etc due to soil erosion which itself is a result of less forest cover and pollution. The smog doesn't help either. That's the environment aspect, its all interconnected. 

The other stuff, lane discipline, etc can be taught to the public and its being done in Peshawar by the traffic police.


----------



## WAQAS119

Leader said:


> there is no doubt that pmln govt try its level best to keep lahore clean, yet its dirty everyday. ham log khud gand daltay hain.. its true that sewerage system installed is over capacitated, lakin fact is ham log gand bohat daltay hain.. hence hygiene issue, hence more than normal sicknesses...



There is a need of starting a big campaign to get citizens educated in respect of keeping the city clean and to obey the traffic rule. Traffic Wardens and Lahore Waste Management Company is doing a pathetic work. They might be better, when compared to previous systems, but they are still very very very pathetic at their work.


----------



## Leader

Rise of KPK !

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SHAMK9

Leader said:


> Rise of KPK !


I'm so proud of my province, for years it was neglected, good to see things changing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

A view of Malak Saad & Mufti Mahmood Flyover Peshawar!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NaMaloom

Now this is what I call good work by Peshawar Traffic Police with regards to traffic management, would've never thought cars in Pakistan could drive in their lanes. 

University Road Peshawar 

Picture Courtesy of The Progress of PTI in KPK | a collection of news (GOOD & BAD) from electronic media (not covering everything!!!)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nasirahmad

KPK IS RISING............ AZAM CLOTH HOUSE, AND TWO OTHER CLOTH HOUSES ARE ON THE MOVE IN FIRDOUS PESHAWAR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nasirahmad

WAR TORN PESHAWAR IS RISING AGAIN

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Attock

nomi007 said:


>



These boundary walls are just tarnishing the whole image need to be removed.


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## I M Sikander

nomi007 said:


>


Total power around 4MW. Should i start the mighty celebration.


----------



## nomi007

Ranasikander said:


> Total power around 4MW. Should i start the mighty celebration.


these dams r basically for irrigation purpose not for electricity
for electricity project are available but federal govt is not allowing them

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## I M Sikander

nomi007 said:


> these dams r basically for irrigation purpose not for electricity
> for electricity project are available but federal govt is not allowing them


Provnces can start any energy project by their own up to 100MW without any permission from federal gov.


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## nasirahmad

nomi007 said:


> these dams r basically for irrigation purpose not for electricity
> for electricity project are available but federal govt is not allowing them


exactly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Directorate of Information & Public Relations, Govt. of KP | Facebook


----------



## nomi007

see army is also appreciating kpk govt

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

انصار عباسی نے خیبرپختونخوا پولیس کو تمام صوبوں کے مقابلے میں بہترین قرار دے دیا - تعریف وہ جو مخالف کرے
Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf Youth Wing (Official) | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nasirahmad

nomi007 said:


>


ایک بلین روپے سے زائد مالیت کی اراضی لینڈ مافیا سے واگزار کرا لی گئی ہے
خیبر پختونخوا حکومت نے کرپشن کے خاتمے کے لئے کئی اہم اقدامات کئے ہیں جس کے نتیجے میں اب تک لینڈمافیا سے ایک ارب روپے سے زائد مالیت کی زمین واگزار کرنے کے علاوہ مختلف کیسوں میں پانچ سو ملین روپے کی ریکوری کی گئی ہے۔
یہ بات وزیر اعلیٰ پرویز خٹک نے آج یہاں سے جاری ایک بیان میں کہی۔انہوں نے مزید بتایا کہ اب تک مختلف کرپشن کیسوں میں 472افراد کو گرفتار کیا گیا ہے۔انہوں نے ماضی میں بد تر انتظامی حالات کا ذمہ دار کرپٹ سیاستدانوں اور بیوروکریسی کو قرار دیتے ہوئے واضح کیا کہ انکی حکومت کسی بھی صورت کرپشن کو برداشت نہیں کرے گی۔انہوں نے صوبے سے کرپشن کو ختم کرنے کے عزم کا بھی اعادہ کیااور کہا کہ اس ضمن میں صوبے میں موثر قانون سازی کی گئی ہے۔وزیر اعلیٰ نے کہا کہ وسل بلور ایکٹ کی صورت میں بہت جلد ایک نیا قانون آنے والا ہے جس کے تحت کرپشن کی نشاندہی کرنے والے کسی بھی فرد کو لوٹی ہوئی رقم سے مناسب حصہ دیا جائے گا۔انہوں نے کہا کہ صوبائی کابینہ اصولی طور پر اس قانون کی منظوری دے چکی ہے اور جسے جلد ہی صوبائی اسمبلی میں پیش کر دیا جائے گا۔
صوبے میں نوجوانوں کی فلاح و بہبود کیلئے کئے گئے اقدامات پر اپنے خیالات کا اظہار کرتے ہوئے پرویز خٹک نے کہا کہ بارہ کروڑ روپے کی لاگت سے یوتھ چیلنج فنڈ پروگرام شروع کیا گیا ہے جس کے تحت نوجوانوں کو اپنا کاروبار شروع کرنے کے لئے تکنیکی اور مالی امداد فراہم کی جائے گی ۔یہ سکیم سمیڈاکے تعاون سے متعارف کی گئی ہے انہوں نے کہا کہ اس سہولت سے 18سے30سال کی عمر کے نوجوان مستفید ہو سکیں گے۔انہوں نے کہاکہ پچاس بہترین تجارتی منصوبوں پر20لاکھ روپے کی ابتدائی گرانٹ نوجوانوں کو فراہم کی جائے گی۔وزیر اعلیٰ نے کہا کہ اس پراجیکٹ کے تحت درخواستیں موصول ہو چکی ہیں اور آج کل ٹیکنیکل بورڈ ان درخواستوں کی جانچ پڑتال کر رہا ہے علاوہ ازیں نوجوانوں کے لئے کئی دیگر منصوبوں پر بھی کام جاری ہے۔

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Not a good sign,
In todays newspaper 
Letters To The Editor Section
@Leader @Jazzbot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Swabi solar tube wells

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

KPK: Education vouchers: Rs500m to educate children of widows, labourers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

nomi007 said:


>


i wish 1st admit zardari in this ward

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

You have to force zardari or shift Ayan...............................


----------



## nomi007

Peshawar's New Modern Traffic wardens started their services today in Peshawar KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

..News
.
*KP hires consultants for Abbottabad, Dargai industrial estates*




The Industries Department of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has hired consultants for preparation of the master plan, design and PC-I for the establishment of Abbottabad and Dargai (Malakand) industrial estates. Construction work on these industrial estates will start soon. A consultant for this purpose has already been hired and work on the scheme will start shortly.

The department said that allotment of plots in Charsadda Industrial Estate has been started and out of total 92 plots 55 had already been allotted.

A payment of Rs 80 million has been made for the acquisition of land for establishment of Small Industrial Estate in Hattar. Further work on the scheme is in progress and land for the scheme will be acquired soon.

About 300 women are being imparted free training in sewing and stitching while in collaboration with FATA-DA 75 persons are being imparted skills in sheet metal, wielding and domestic electric appliances. Similarly, training programme for 100 persons is continued in Handicraft Centre, D.I.Khan, which will complete in three years.

Initial training of manpower is in progress in the recently established Leather Goods Centre, Haripur, where besides provision of free accommodation, the trainees are also paid a monthly stipend of Rs 1000 where 200 persons will get training.

Similarly, a Marble Mosaic Centre is also being established at Havilian, district Abbottabad while a furniture unit is also being established at Battagram.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

* Meet Pakistan’s first female commandos being trained to fight the Taliban *
WITW Staff
05.14.15



A new military training ground has been set up in Nowshera, Pakistan, where elite female commandos have been recruited to combat the Taliban. Defying tradition, especially in this ultra-conservative corner of northwest Pakistan, the fighters don black niqabs as they learn how to use automatic weapons including anti-tank and anti-aircraft launchers. During their six-month training at the academy, they rise at 5 a.m. and train until 11 p.m. — often in temperatures as high as 122 degrees Fahrenheit, all while nearly fully covered. Commando trainee Gul Nisa thinks the groundbreaking military unit is all part of God’s plan. “The situation in our country is very bad, that’s why we should all play a role in improving it,” she said. The women in the program were chosen from local police forces and with 1,100 police killed in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa alone over that period, the local government decided to mirror moves taken in other provinces and draft in elite female commandos. More than 50,000 people have died in terror-related violence in Pakistan since 2002.
Meet Pakistan’s first female commandos being trained to fight the Taliban – Women in the World in Association with The New York Times – WITW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## waleed3601

nomi007 said:


>


Tabdeeli in it's purest form.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## waleed3601

CM KPK Pervaiz Khattak talking to people on Radio Khyber Pakhtunkhwa with Beats by Dre xD 
Swag Limit Overreach.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

nomi007 said:


> Peshawar's New Modern Traffic wardens started their services today in Peshawar KPK


Good step but cd 70 is sara sar zulm . Na manu na manu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

karakoram said:


> Good step but cd 70 is sara sar zulm . Na manu na manu


is is in early stages as per my sources confirm latest model of 125 and some heavy bikes will be order

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Had an amazing response on 1st evening of #PeshawarSummerFestival.Inauguration done by APS students, attended by 6000

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karakoram

nomi007 said:


> is is in early stages as per my sources confirm latest model of 125 and some heavy bikes will be order


Yeah its like knight is riding on donkey :-D :-D . 250 honda or suziki will very well suits them. I hope corruption ends in kpk including All Pakistan


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

KPK Police | Facebook

traffic wardens


----------



## saiyan0321

The computerized recording of land is a great step that will shocase the advancement of the province. How is tameer-e-school, mobile courts and transit system going on? has there been any work on these ventures and projects?


----------



## Sulman Badshah

interview of CM KPK

Usman Dar | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

karakoram said:


> Yeah its like knight is riding on donkey :-D :-D . 250 honda or suziki will very well suits them. I hope corruption ends in kpk including All Pakistan



KPK Police | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

best of the best
most advance highly equipped police of south asia












*Ground breaking measures for security in KP:

1. K9 unit trained to sniff out explosives as well as drugs 
2. Women commandos to search houses where cultural sensitivities exist 
3. Unmanned ground vehicles to neutralize bombs and explosive*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I M Sikander

nomi007 said:


> best of the best
> most advance highly equipped police of south asia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ground breaking measures for security in KP:
> 
> 1. K9 unit trained to sniff out explosives as well as drugs
> 2. Women commandos to search houses where cultural sensitivities exist
> 3. Unmanned ground vehicles to neutralize bombs and explosive*


Oh bhai , thora halka ho ja.


----------



## Ahmad Sajjad Paracha

Can we discuss flaws doing on in KPK government??????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Well this was funny p


----------



## Leader

Ahmad Sajjad Paracha said:


> Can we discuss flaws doing on in KPK government??????



Yes ofcourse. thats the only way we can improve.






@Spring Onion @chauvunist @Pakhtoon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

Well in some UC's candidate selection is not pretty impressive for Local body elections..otherwise KPK govt is trying it's best to improve people's conditions here..Govt schools are strictly regulated with at least one inspection every week for each school,the inspectors are are trained every three months..in many schools,solar panels connected UPS have been installed...
2nd most important thing is that waste disposal has been very robust,every union council has at least 6 small and one large vehicle for daily garbage removal ;in previous govt,firstly,there were barely any Garbage removal vehicles and they would come only 2 to 3 times a MONTH...

Overall many improvements but we still have a long way to go aND I am sure KPK would be much different at the end of this 5 year term

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## waleed3601

chauvunist said:


> Well in some UC's candidate selection is not pretty impressive for Local body elections.


Candidates are not selected by the govt, they're elected by the people.
I guess you're talking about the tickets given to PTI candidates for LG polls, right?
I think IK should have focussed more on this part, since these are the first LG polls in a long time and PTI needs to show its muscles here. And if you're from Peshawar, how's the councillor candidate for PTI from your area? Young or Old?


----------



## chauvunist

waleed3601 said:


> Candidates are not selected by the govt, they're elected by the people.
> I guess you're talking about the tickets given to PTI candidates for LG polls, right?
> I think IK should have focussed more on this part, since these are the first LG polls in a long time and PTI needs to show its muscles here. And if you're from Peshawar, how's the councillor candidate for PTI from your area? Young or Old?



Well the tickets to The members are given by MPA's and they have favoured in places people not wholly deserving...well the candidte from area is not bad but from some UC's they have given tickets to some horrible people despised by local people...


----------



## nomi007

*This is the view of GT road Peshawar near arbab flyover 







Clean and Green Peshawar*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*KP-BoIT to set up dates farming, processing unit*

PESHAWAR - Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Board of Investment and Trade (KP-BoIT) is making concerted efforts for introduction of modern methods to improve yields of various crops/staple-fruits, as well as modernisation of agriculture system in the province.

For the purpose, the board has undertaken measures for setting up a modern Date Farming and processing Unit at D.
I.
Khan.
A piece of land, measuring 1000 acres, has been identified for investors to establish a state-of-art date farming and processing unit at in DI Khan, with operational capacity of 50 tons per day for 1000 acre (25 tons per day for 500 acres), said KP-BoIT vice chairman, Senator Mohsin Aziz, in a statement issued here on Tuesday.
He elaborated the project, which initiated in collaboration with provincial Agriculture Department, has been divided in two project, approximately 500 acre each, which could enable to improve yield and home-grown dates from the local farms.
He furthermore said that the proposed/identified land will be provided to investors for period of 30 years lease, extendable for further period for initiation of the project.

He said the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is blessed with high quality date producing areas, mainly south regions, like D.I.Khan, Tank, Lakki Marwat and Bannu.
He said the dates as one of the most important cash crops, because country ranked amongst top-ten date-exporting countries.

Regarding the significance of the project, Aziz said the board under patronage of provincial government, has achieved milestones, which is providing facilitation services under one-window operation, to local as well as foreign investors, and striving to attract investment in the province.
He said the establishment of date farming and processing unit, is one of the step towards modernisation of agriculture sector.

The project, he maintained, had conceived and identified land with support of provincial agriculture department in D.I.Khan, could play pivotal role in yielding production of special variety of dates.
He furthered stated the project would open vista-of business and employment opportunities.
He said the cleaning, hygienic processing and packing of the home-grown dates also main featured of the project.
Also, he said the buying from the nearing market would provide a great business opportunity.

The board vice chairman expressed the hope that the project will not only provide modern processing facility, technical know-how and other modern methods to Date-famers, but it would also reduce post harvesting losses at optimal level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ajpirzada

*Official arrested over illegal appointments*
BUREAU REPORT — PUBLISHED a day ago
WHATSAPP
 1 COMMENT


PRINT






PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Ehtesab Commission (KPEC) on Tuesday arrested an *additional secretary of finance department* on charges of making illegal appointments in the social welfare department when he was its director during the previous provincial government.

The arrested official, Imtiaz Ayub, will be produced before an Ehtesab court on Wednesday (today) by the commission for getting his physical custody.

The commission alleged that the suspect was a former director of social welfare department and had allegedly made appointments in the department contrary to rules, which was a crime under Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Ehtesab Commission Act.

Barrister Qazi Babar Irshad, an additional deputy prosecutor general of the commission, said that in the same case the commission had earlier arrested an assistant of the said department, Sardar Ali, who was serving in the industrial training centre of the department.

*Ehtesab Commission to present additional secretary before court today*
Sardar Ali was arrested on May 7 on charges of receiving bribes from candidates aspiring for getting jobs during the previous provincial government. The suspect is still in the custody of the commission.

The commission alleged that the suspect used to receive money for preparing forged documents for the candidates, who the high-ups in the department wanted to appoint against different posts.

BIOMETRIC SYSTEM: The KPEC has installed biometric attendance system at its office with the collaboration of directorate of information technology, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The officials of the directorate provided the devices to the commission and installed the same at its office besides imparting necessary training to its staff for successful running of the system.

The director general of the KPEC, retired Lt Gen Mohammad Hamid Khan, inaugurated the system on Tuesday.

He took personal interest in its installation and ensured that the system became operative in the shortest possible time. The employees of KPEC also supported the idea with the view to make it an example of efficiency for other government organisations.

Addressing the employees on this occasion, the director general highlighted the importance of time management system. He said that time was the only commodity which could not be stored and could not be retrieved.

Mr Khan said that time was a bridge between fame and failure and it also provided opportunities to finish their assignments in a sound and professional manner. He also appreciated the efforts of information technology wing of the commission in this regard.

_Published in Dawn, May 27th, 2015_

Official arrested over illegal appointments - Newspaper - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Farukh

asalam o alaikum sorry guys i am posting irrelevant post but do any one have idea about good hospital in islamabad/rawalpindi. i have some sinus regarding problem (not confirm, like facial pain and tremors ). i have maximum RS 20000 twenty thousand. which should hospital should i go


----------



## Ahmad Sajjad Paracha

Farukh said:


> asalam o alaikum sorry guys i am posting irrelevant post but do any one have idea about good hospital in islamabad/rawalpindi. i have some sinus regarding problem (not confirm, like facial pain and tremors ). i have maximum RS 20000 twenty thousand. which should hospital should i go


 Well Ali medical in f-8 markaz, Pims in g-8 and Alshifa in H-8. I would prefer pims for you because others are quite expensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad Sajjad Paracha

Where there are many steps taken by KPK government for the flourishment of province there are few flaws going on which I would like to mention over here as I myself belong from KPK. 
First of all, mismanagement is being carried out by few ministers of Kpk which pervaiz khattak is denying espacially Food and education department in KPK which is infront of most of the people who are involved in these departments. C.M was not suppose to appoint ministeries to independent member in KPK assembly. Secondly, as mentioned before ticket distribution was not fair in few parts of province. Usually in local government elections it is difficult for leader at national level or provincial level to check the record of ticket holders as it is at local level and so M.Ps in their respective area allocate ticket to their relative and friends no mattet what their record is or whether they are on merit or not. But still progress could be made by provincial leaders by calling all politicians at district level and making them accountible for their ticket distribution.


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ajpirzada

*In custody: CTD arrest extortionist from city*
By Our Correspondent
Published: May 29, 2015
54SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL




The counter-terrorism department (CTD) arrested an extortionist in the provincial capital. PHOTO: AFP

*PESHAWAR: The counter-terrorism department (CTD) arrested an extortionist in the provincial capital on Thursday.*

According to CTD officials, the man has been identified as Luqman Shah, a resident of Chushtiabad. They also recovered a mobile phone and SIM card which were allegedly used to extort money from people. Officials told _The Express Tribune_ that Shah had been repeatedly calling an individual identified as Abdul Majeed and demanding Rs5 million in extortion money. Majeed, who is a resident of Zargarabad and owner of a local hotel, had already paid Rs2.5 million to Shah. After receiving complaints about Shah, officials began searching for him and eventually traced his whereabouts.

_Published in The Express Tribune, May 29th, 2015._






*Mohsin Kamal* ‏@MohsinKamalPTI  May 28
Health reform in KPK | LRH Peshawar #kpkupdates #*nayakp* #RiseOfKPK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nasirahmad

Ahmad Sajjad Paracha said:


> Can we discuss flaws doing on in KPK government??????


no
*noT here crea**T new *
*Thread m dear
*


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari

Arbab Sikandar flyover was completed in 2012. Thanks to PPP/ANP government. Funnily corrupt PTI is taking credit. Oye it was completed 3 years ago lol.

CM inaugurates Arbab Sikandar Khan flyover


----------



## Leader

Provincial Finance Awards introduced to release funds directly to Districts without involvement of CM 






this is revolutionary in itself. any details on it? @Jazzbot @Bilal. @Winchester @ajpirzada ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Winchester

Leader said:


> Provincial Finance Awards introduced to release funds directly to Districts without involvement of CM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is revolutionary in itself. any details on it? @Jazzbot @Bilal. @Winchester @ajpirzada ?


True devolution of power....this will be perhaps like the National Finance Commission Award but on a provinicial level where criteria for distribution of funds will be decided for districts.
This will lead to a more fair distribution of wealth in the province unlike in the past when development was just focused on Bannu during MMA time and Mardan during the ANP reign.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Winchester said:


> True devolution of power....this will be perhaps like the National Finance Commission Award but on a provinicial level where criteria for distribution of funds will be decided for districts.
> This will lead to a more fair distribution of wealth in the province unlike in the past when development was just focused on Bannu during MMA time and Mardan during the ANP reign.



fair would be if there is equal allocation for all districts, but districts are managed as categories A, B etc wiith respect to development funds. which is kinda wrong approach.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Winchester

Leader said:


> fair would be if there is equal allocation for all districts, but districts are managed as categories A, B etc wiith respect to development funds. which is kinda wrong approach.


Equal would mean Peshawar having a population thrice than that of Charsadda getting same amount of funds.... 
Whats important is that they work out some kind of formula on the distribution of funds like in the NFC and stick to it ! 
It maybe not perfect but still better than a single person sitting in Lahore deciding where each and every penny goes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

All I'm seeing so far is schools being refurbished, new laws being passed and plenty of police training videos and pictures.

Is there any data available on the completed energy projects in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa between May 2013 - May 2015 regardless who started the projects?


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkuser2k12



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

Music festival Peshawar on 6 & 7th of June 2015

Music festival Peshawar on 6 & 7th of June 2015

Music festival Peshawar on 6 & 7th of June 2015


----------



## Hyde

pkuser2k12 said:


>


That's amazing... It will be interesting to know the unbiased source from neutral organisation.


----------



## nomi007

*Moeed Pirzada*
1 hr ·
Minister arrested, allegations of tempering with Election Records, KPK Police creates history! Punjab JIT clears all on Model Town Killings?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

Aether said:


> That's amazing... It will be interesting to know the unbiased source from neutral organisation.




no independent source is challenging it or a political party with facts and figures .and no need for pti to put such claims on there official twitter accounts if they know they are false because media is hyper active against pti pat etc etc .

while all channels were showing Press briefing" of cm kpk on waste of money metro bus "kitar andar kitar" as rauf kalasra and amir mateen were joking in there program yesterday saying that cm has mastered the art of "pr"..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

pkuser2k12 said:


> no independent source is challenging it or a political party with facts and figures .and no need for pti to put such claims on there official twitter accounts if they know they are false because media is hyper active against pti pat etc etc .
> 
> while all channels were showing Press briefing" of cm kpk on waste of money metro bus "kitar andar kitar" as rauf kalasra and amir mateen were joking in there program yesterday saying that cm has mastered the art of "pr"..


Well the claims of a political party cannot be taken for granted. The recent survey of Alif Ailaan did not acknowledge such dramatic change in K-P so I was wondering if there is a neutral organisation acknowledging these facts. I would be the happiest man on earth, if true and I not challenging it either but it would be nice to read news from the neutral source

Alif Ailaan


----------



## pkuser2k12

Aether said:


> Well the claims of a political party cannot be taken for granted. The recent survey of Alif Ailaan did not acknowledge such dramatic change in K-P so I was wondering if there is a neutral organisation acknowledging these facts. I would be the happiest man on earth, if true and I not challenging it either but it would be nice to read news from the neutral source
> 
> Alif Ailaan




pti has put out a report .another way is for pti to ask an independent body to do a survey on their reports and claims.


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I M Sikander

Hraza91398 said:


> Can someone tell me that in all schools in kpk govt/private have same syllabus


No different syllabus in different type of schools.
Cambridge system
Agha khan board
Provincial boards
Federal board schools
Maddarrsa system
Etc etc


----------



## ghazi52

Electric plants..

KP CM says several hydel power projects are in progress and will generate 55 megawatt electricity till December 2015, 61 megawatt till Dec 2018 and 153 megawatts will be generated till Dec 2019

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak on Sunday said that the provincial government is focusing on means through which energy can be produced and used more effectively.

He spoke about hydel power generation, developing viable alternative energy resources, establishment of oil refinery through public-private partnership (PPP) and developing community driven micro hydel projects and energy conservation programs to overcome power load shedding and usher economic development in the province.

In a statement on Saturday, Khattak said several hydel power projects are in progress and will generate 55 megawatt electricity till December 2015, 61 megawatt till December 2018, and 153 megawatt will be generated till December 2019.

Under the initiative, Machai Hydel Power Project with a production capacity of 17 megawatt will be completed by the end of the next month, 36 megawatt Daral Khwar by end of December 2015, while technical and financial bids for 69 megawatt Lawi (Chitral) and 84 megawatt Matiltan (Swat) are in progress. The technical bids for both projects were opened in February 2015 while financial bids by end of April 2015.

Similarly, three hydel projects including 31 megawatt Koto (Dir Lower), Jabori seven megawatt meant for Mansehra and Karora, and 10 megawatt Shangla, have been approved by the Executive Committee of National Economic Council (ECNEC) and Engineering, Procurement and Construction (EPC) contract awarded and is now ready for inauguration and will be complete by June 2018. The management consultant for these projects had been selected, while selection for EPC contractor is in process.

Financial advisors are being hired to get finances for Sharmai Dir-150 megawatt, Shushai-Zhendoli (Chitral)-144 megawatt and Shogosin Chitral-132 megawatt projects.

The provincial government has also initiated 356 micro hydel power projects in 12 districts at union council and village level. These projects will be run through community.

Out of the total 356 projects, 207 projects upto 50 KW will be completed by the end of September, 2015, 87 projects upto 150 KW will be completed by December 2015, 31 projects upto 250 KW will completed by September 2016, and 31 more will be completed by December 2016.
__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

so guess who is this guy?


----------



## ajpirzada

*Over 0.1m registered for health insurance cards*
By Umer Farooq
Published: June 2, 2015
265SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL




The government has registered around 0.1 million people for its social health insurance programme. PHOTO: AFP

*PESHAWAR: 
The government has registered around 0.1 million people for its social health insurance programme under which health cards will be issued to underprivileged citizens. Cards will be handed over by September 30.*

According to an official of the health department, the programme has been launched in Mardan, Chitral, Malakand and Kohat in the first phase, and is currently under way, while more people will be registered soon.

“For the first phase four districts were identified,” the official told _The Express Tribune_. He added the programme will be extended to other districts of the province later. He, however, declined to be named as he was not authorised to talk to the media.

He also said the total premium for per family is Rs1,700 per year and the coverage for one family per year is Rs175,000.

According to health officials, data of underprivileged people in need of the service will be collected in part from the Benazir Income Support Programme. Only 21% of the data will be obtained from the BISP while the rest will be identified through different means, said officials without pointing them out.






Only deserving people will be registered and political influence will not be entertained, claimed officials.

When contacted, Riaz Tanoli, who is in charge of the health insurance programme, said the process was still in progress since 0.9 million people (around 0.1 million families) will be registered by September 30. Data of 127,000 persons had been shared with State Life Insurance company of which around 0.1 million have been registered.

“We are all set to start this scheme by October 1 since we have decided to hand over health cards to the registered people by September 30,” Tanoli told _The Express Tribune_. He added a meeting was scheduled for Tuesday (today) with State Life Insurance wherein other items for the programme will be discussed.

On January 19, the programme was launched in collaboration with Kreditanstalt für Wiederaufbau (KfW), a German government-owned development bank. KfW will fund 88% of the total expenditure that amounts to Rs1.34 billion over five years in the shape of a grant, while the remaining 12% will be covered by the K-P government.

The programme will cover 497 pre-existing medical conditions and will also incorporate maternity, child care, common surgeries, accidents, emergencies and common ailments at panel hospitals across the four districts.

_Published in The Express Tribune, June 2nd, 2015. _



Leader said:


> so guess who is this guy?



??? who

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

ajpirzada said:


> *Over 0.1m registered for health insurance cards*
> By Umer Farooq
> Published: June 2, 2015
> 265SHARES
> SHARE TWEET EMAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government has registered around 0.1 million people for its social health insurance programme. PHOTO: AFP
> 
> *PESHAWAR:
> The government has registered around 0.1 million people for its social health insurance programme under which health cards will be issued to underprivileged citizens. Cards will be handed over by September 30.*
> 
> According to an official of the health department, the programme has been launched in Mardan, Chitral, Malakand and Kohat in the first phase, and is currently under way, while more people will be registered soon.
> 
> “For the first phase four districts were identified,” the official told _The Express Tribune_. He added the programme will be extended to other districts of the province later. He, however, declined to be named as he was not authorised to talk to the media.
> 
> He also said the total premium for per family is Rs1,700 per year and the coverage for one family per year is Rs175,000.
> 
> According to health officials, data of underprivileged people in need of the service will be collected in part from the Benazir Income Support Programme. Only 21% of the data will be obtained from the BISP while the rest will be identified through different means, said officials without pointing them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only deserving people will be registered and political influence will not be entertained, claimed officials.
> 
> When contacted, Riaz Tanoli, who is in charge of the health insurance programme, said the process was still in progress since 0.9 million people (around 0.1 million families) will be registered by September 30. Data of 127,000 persons had been shared with State Life Insurance company of which around 0.1 million have been registered.
> 
> “We are all set to start this scheme by October 1 since we have decided to hand over health cards to the registered people by September 30,” Tanoli told _The Express Tribune_. He added a meeting was scheduled for Tuesday (today) with State Life Insurance wherein other items for the programme will be discussed.
> 
> On January 19, the programme was launched in collaboration with Kreditanstalt für Wiederaufbau (KfW), a German government-owned development bank. KfW will fund 88% of the total expenditure that amounts to Rs1.34 billion over five years in the shape of a grant, while the remaining 12% will be covered by the K-P government.
> 
> The programme will cover 497 pre-existing medical conditions and will also incorporate maternity, child care, common surgeries, accidents, emergencies and common ailments at panel hospitals across the four districts.
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, June 2nd, 2015. _
> 
> 
> 
> ??? who



PTI's MPA, i forgot his name.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

unearth corruption and fraud of huge nature, you can now register complain online:


Ehtesab Commission Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

KP Development in irrigation: Water starts flowing in newly-built Baizai Canal

KP Development in irrigation: Water starts flowing in newly-built Baizai Canal

KP Development in irrigation: Water starts flowing in newly-built Baizai Canal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nasirahmad

minister ha kpk sobaie isambli ka.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Water starts flowing in newly-built Baizai Canal


25,000 acres rain-fed land to be irrigated in Mardan, Malakand


*Water has started flowing in the newly built Baizai Canal that would eventually cost Rs3.4 billion and irrigate 25,000 acres of land in Mardan district.


This has brought smile on the faces of farmers who would now be able to irrigate their rain-fed land and grow more crops with better yield. “We released water in the canal on May 31. We are testing the system and everything is working smoothly,” Sajjad Ahmed, the project director of the Baizai Canal, told The News.



He pointed out that the irrigation department was ready to release water in the Baizai Canal earlier, but the provincial government delayed it until after the local bodies’ elections on May 30 so that it isn’t blamed for trying to influence the voters.



Sajjad Ahmed said 80 percent of the work on the Baizai Canal system has been completed. “Work on five smaller canals upstream is incomplete, but we released the water in the canal earlier to benefit the farmers and enable them to irrigate their land in the summer,” he added.



The completion of the Baizai Canal project has been delayed for more than two years. It was scheduled to be completed in June 2013, but a host of factors caused the delay. Three construction firms got a share of the project costing Rs850 million each, but irrigation department officials said one of them, Karkun, has been unable to complete its part of the work in accordance with the projected period. The irrigation department is expected to review the situation as it is keen to complete the project as soon as possible and hire staff for operating the canal by July 2016.



The project directorate for the Baizai Canal would function until 2016 before handing over the canal to the operations wing of the irrigation department. Normally, the project directorate doesn’t operate canals but an exception was made in case of the Baizai Canal to start delivering its benefits to the farmers.



The canal was approved by the then Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Ameer Haider Hoti, who belonged to Mardan and ensured that the project received the required funds in time. His father Mohammad Azam Hoti, who died recently, took personal interest in the project and oversaw the construction of the canal.



Initially, 20,000 acres of barani land in the Sharqi Baizai area of Mardan’s Katlang tehsil was to be irrigated by the canal, but the project was later reviewed and expanded to irrigate another 5,000 acres of land.



Sajjad Ahmed, who has overseen the execution of the Baizai Canal and was brought back to head the project to accelerate the work, said the main canal is 99 percent ready. He said the canal outlets were also ready while work on five smaller canals is underway. “Farmers would need to build water courses to take water from the canal to their lands,” he added.



Provincial irrigation minister Mahmood Khan and secretary irrigation Mohammad Naeem Khan along with senior officials of the department are expected to pay a visit to Malakand and Mardan districts today to see the progress on the work on Baizai Canal and watch the water flowing in it.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007

*KP to complete work on 12 more small dams*
April 13, 2015
The provincial government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is to complete the construction of 12 more small dams in next three years to cultivate more barren lands in the province. This was disclosed by Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Minister for Irrigation, Mehmood Khan while talking to this scribe. He said that construction work on these dams is at various stages of completion. 

These dams are included Darmalak Dam (Kohat), Goley Banda Dam (Karak), Mardankhel Dam (Karak), Kundal Dam (Swabi), Zamir Gul Dam (Kohat), Gul Dheri Dam (Nowshera), Jhangra Dam (Haripur), Kiyala Dam (Abbottabad), Fadwalian Dam (Haripur), Jalozai Dam (Nowshera), Shah Kaleem Dam (Nowshera) and Sattai Kalti Dam (Bannu). 

Out of these 12 dams five including Darmalak Dam, Zamir Gul Dam (Kohat), Goley Banda Dam and Mardankhel Dam (Karak) and Kundal Dam Swabi will be completed during the current calendar year while the remaining seven will be completed during calendar years 2016 and 2017 respectively. 

The Directorate General, Small Dams has also completed the detailed design of seven more small dams including Sanam Dam (Dir Lower), Chamak Mira Dam (Abbottabad), Sumari Payan (Kohat), Kora Nullah Dam (D.I.Khan), Latamber Dam (Karak), Banda Dam Sher Dera Dam in district Swabi. 

Similarly, the detail designing of 10 more small dams situated in different districts of the province is also in progress while the feasibility study of 17 more small dams with live storage capacity of 57537 acres feet will bring 38841 acres more land under cultivation. Furthermore, the feasibility study of 12 more small dams is also progress. 

The provincial minister said that the completion of these dams will provide perennial irrigation supply to 1,442,749 acres of barren land and will provide drinking water facilities to 216,000 population of the project area in the province. 

The total storage capacity of these dams are 18131 acres feet and their completion will help improve the socio-economic conditions and these areas will be become self-sufficient in food grains, vegetables and fruits besides drinking water facility and livestock development and will create job opportunity.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aamerjamal

Koi physical project complete bhi hai k batain hi batain.............


----------



## NaMaloom

aamerjamal said:


> Koi physical project complete bhi hai k batain hi batain.............




And how lazy are you? Go through previous pages of this thread and see the evidence. Or maybe you just another blind patwari troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nasirahmad

View attachment 227987
View attachment 227988









kpk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

Ranasikander said:


> Total power around 4MW. Should i start the mighty celebration.


You need to understand the geography of KPK. There are lots of very small villages, consisted of few dozen homes. These villages are located at far flung locations. Installing power supply lines for few dozen homes is not feasible. It is best for install small power generating units for these villages on site. These small dams not only provide enough power for these villages but also store water for few acres of land.
Small steps achieve milestones. If we remain waiting for 4000 MW power projects, we will loose another decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I M Sikander

nomi007 said:


>


Typical targetting of political opponents.
Dont worry same will happen like mian iftikhar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NaMaloom

Ranasikander said:


> Typical targetting of political opponents.
> Dont worry same will happen like mian iftikhar.




Ofcourse it is difficult for a patwari to comprehend what it means to have an 'independent ehtesaab commission'. This is also why Ali Amin Gandapur was framed by patwaris and mullah diesel supporters who nearly killed him had it not been for his bullet proof vehicle because Ali Amin Gandapur took back government land that patwari-jiyala-diesel alliance had illegally taken over and/or handed out almost free to their supporters. Patwaris are now butt hurt..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

*Media Assessment & Citizen Access coming up. Software testing started. Info Dept, KP*

























__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NaMaloom

aamerjamal said:


> When ever you respond to some one you looks more NaMakool then NaMaloom :p




Thankyou for letting us all know that you have yet to reach puberty.



Ranasikander said:


> Who the hell are you to kick out others.
> Get ready for response when you pass personal comments to others. They will reply accordingly.




chu chu ka murabba patwari, trolling PTI threads on patwari breadcrumbs.

@Jungibaaz @Horus Please deal with this idiot troll. Thankyou


----------



## SBD-3

NaMaloom said:


> @waz and other Moderators who are online, please deal with this jiyala-patwari troll and kick him out of here for his off-topic farts.


Kiu bhyee apnay aap ko kuch lagi to moderators ky pass bhag rahay ho?



aamerjamal said:


> When ever you respond to some one you looks more NaMakool then NaMaloom :p


And Nahinjar as well....


----------



## NaMaloom

SBD-3 said:


> Kiu bhyee apnay aap ko kuch lagi to moderators ky pass bhag rahay ho?
> 
> And Nahinjar as well....




Idiot patwari, when I wanted to criticize patwari metrobus projects, I opened up a new thread so as not to derail the thread regarding metrobus development. This is a KPK development thread, if you want to criticize something, open up a new thread. I guess its very difficult to explain to patwaris to stick to the topic; its like telling someone not to shit where they eat but they just keep doing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

NaMaloom said:


> Idiot patwari, *when I wanted to criticize patwari metrobus projects, I opened up a new thread* so as not to derail the thread regarding metrobus development. This is a KPK development thread, if you want to criticize something, open up a new thread. I guess its very difficult to explain to patwaris to stick to the topic; its like telling someone not to shit where they eat but they just keep doing it.


 WoW! Just WOW! so generous of you to do so


----------



## Rasengan

> WoW! Just WOW! so generous of you to do so



He contradicts his own statement, because during President Xi's visit to Pakistan he was trolling in the CPEC thread.


----------



## I M Sikander

NaMaloom said:


> Thankyou for letting us all know that you have yet to reach puberty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chu chu ka murabba patwari, trolling PTI threads on patwari breadcrumbs.
> 
> @Jungibaaz @Horus Please deal with this idiot troll. Thankyou


Hahah . a typical idiot youthia calling other idiot.

It is rightly said "youthia, youthia he hota hai."


----------



## NaMaloom

Rasengan said:


> He contradicts his own statement, because during President Xi's visit to Pakistan he was trolling in the CPEC thread.





SBD-3 said:


> WoW! Just WOW! so generous of you to do so





Ranasikander said:


> Hahah . a typical idiot youthia calling other idiot.
> It is rightly said "youthia, youthia he hota hai."




Too much to expect any common sense out of two-bit patwaris. Patwaris singing their bey-suraa patwari raag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*Naya Peshawar 














































*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## I M Sikander

nomi007 said:


> *Naya Peshawar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why repeated posted of such ordinary snap.

Nothing new or special in these snaps. Share some thing note worthy.


----------



## nasirahmad

NaMaloom said:


> @waz and other Moderators who are online, please deal with this jiyala-patwari troll and kick him out of here for his off-topic farts.


i started campaign against him but nomi message me to stop/

just to post
"shame on u "
after he post



Ranasikander said:


> Why repeated posted of such ordinary snap.
> 
> Nothing new or special in these snaps. Share some thing note worthy.


dude u hav't seen peshawar before that's y
u are shitting here


----------



## nasirahmad

صوبے میں صنعتوں کے فروغ کے لئے بڑے بڑے منصوبے شروع کئے گئے ہیں۔
صوبائی حکومت سرمایہ کاروں کو بھرپور تحفظ فراہم کر رہی ہے۔ضیاء اللہ آفریدی 
خیبر پختونخوا کے وزیر معدنیات ضیاء اللہ آفریدی نے کہا ہے کہ صوبائی حکومت ڈی آئی خان،ہری پور اور نوشہرہ میں نئی سیمنٹ فیکٹریوں کے قیام کا منصوبہ شروع کر رہی ہے جس سے بے روزگاری کے خاتمہ کے ساتھ ساتھ علاقے میں تجارتی اور معاشی سرگرمیاں بھی پروان چڑھیں گی۔انہوں نے کہا کہ حکومت نے صوبہ بھر میں قدرتی وسائل کو بہتر طریقے سے استعمال میں لانے کے لئے ہنگامی بنیادوں پر عملی اقدامات اٹھائے ہیں جنکی ماضی میں مثال نہیں ملتی۔ان خیالات کا اظہار انہوں نے پشاور میں فیکٹو سیمنٹ گروپ آف انڈسٹری،بسٹ وے اور کینٹ ٹی ایس پی سیمنٹ کی کمپنی کے عہدیداران سے بات چیت کرتے ہوئے کیا اس موقع پر سیکرٹری معدنیات میاں وحید الدین اور ڈائریکٹر جنرل لیاقت بھی موجود تھے۔ اس ملاقات کے دوران صوبے میں پہلے سے موجود صنعتوں کو بہتر بنانے اور نئی صنعتوں کے قیام کے حوالے سے تفصیلی تبادلہ خیال کیا گیا۔صوبائی وزیر نے کمپنیوں کے عہدیداروں کے ساتھ سیمنٹ انڈسٹری کے قیام اوراسکے فروغ کے حوالے سے بات چیت کرتے ہوئے کہاکہ ہمارا صوبہ قدرتی وسائل سے مالا مال ہے تاہم ضرورت اس امر کی ہے کہ ان وسائل کو کماحقہ استعمال میں لایا جائے۔ضیاء اللہ آفریدی نے کہاکہ صوبے میں امن و امان کی خراب صورتحال اور ماضی کے بعض حکمرانوں کی عدم توجہی کے باعث نہ تو صنعتی شعبہ ترقی کر سکا اور نہ ہی معدنیات سے صحیح معنوں میں استفادہ ہوا تاہم پاکستان تحریک انصاف کی حکومت عوام دوست پالیسیوں کو عملی جامہ پہنا رہی ہے جس کے لئے حکومت مزید وقت ضائع کئے بغیر ہنگامی نبیادوں پر صنعتی سرگرمیاں شروع کر رہی ہے تاکہ عوام کو ریلیف مل سکے۔ انہوں نے کہاکہ ہری پور ،ڈی آئی خان اور نوشہرہ میں سیمنٹ ا نڈسٹریاں اور فیکٹریاں شروع کرکے نوجوانوں کو باعزت روزگار فراہم کیا جا رہا ہے جس سے متعلقہ علاقوں میں معاشی خوشحالی کے ساتھ ساتھ دیگر ضرورتیں بھی پوری ہوں گی۔انہوں نے واضح کیا کہ سرمایہ کار بلاخوف و خطر صوبے میں آ کر سرمایہ کاری شروع کریں کیونکہ حکومت انکے تحفظ کو یقینی بنانے کے لئے پوری طرح کوشاں ہے۔
۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔





خیبر پختونخوا آئی ٹی بورڈ کے زیر اہتمام پشاور میں قائم آئی ٹی پارک سے منسلک آئی ٹی کمپنیوں کیلئے ایک روز ہ تربیتی ورکشاپ کا انعقاد کیا گیا جس میں مشہور زمانہ بین الاقوامی کمپنی مائیکرو سافٹ کے ماہیرین نے ورکشاپ کے شراکاء کو انفارمیشن ٹیکنالوجی کے جدید رجحانات اور جہتوں کے بارے میں ٹریننگ دی۔ مائیکرو سافٹ کے جدید اور خصوصی فیچرز مشلاًاژیور ورچویل، موبائل ،ویب ساےئٹس ، وژیویل اسٹوڈیو اور دیگر ایپلیکیشنز ز اس ورکشاپ کے اہم موضوع تھے جن کے بارے میں شراکائے ورکشاپ کو عملی تربیت فراہم کی گئی۔ ورکشاپ کا مقصد صوبے میں کام کرنے والے آئی ٹی کمپنیوں کو انفارمیشن ٹیکنالوجی کے جدید عصری تقاضوں سے ہم آہنگ کرکے اُن کی استعداد کار کو بڑھانا اور اُن کے معیار کو بین الاقوامی کمپنیوں کے برابر لانا ہے ۔اگلے مرحلے میں اسی طرح کی تربیتی ورکشاپ کا انعقاد ایبٹ آباد میں قائم آئی ٹی پارک سے منسلک آئی ٹی کمپنیوں کے لئے بھی کیا جائے گا۔





وزیر اطلاعات کا ہری پور میں گورنمنٹ گرلز کالج پھرالہ کا دورہ، عمارت کی تعمیر میں ناقص میٹیریل کے استعمال پر اظہار برہمی
ناقص میٹیریل کے استعمال پر محکمہ کمیونیکیشن اینڈ ورکس اور محکمہ اعلیٰ تعلیم کے افسران کے خلاف سخت کارروائی کی جائے گی: مشتاق غنی
خیبر پختونخوا کے وزیر اطلاعات و تعلقات عامہ اور اعلیٰ تعلیم مشتاق احمد غنی نے گزشتہ روز ہری پور کے علاقے پھرالہ میں واقع گورنمنٹ گرلز ڈگری کالج کا دورہ کیا اور حال ہی میں تعمیر ہونے والی کالج کی عمارت میں ناقص میٹیریل کے استعمال پر اپنے غم و غصہ کا اظہار کیا۔ انہوں نے کہا کہ عمارت کی تعمیر میں ناقص میٹیریل کے استعمال پر محکمہ کمیونیکیشن اینڈ ورکس کے ذمہ داروں کے خلاف سخت کارروائی کی جائے گی ۔ وزیر اطلاعات کا کہنا تھا کہ دور دراز کے علاقوں میں کالجز و سکول یہاں کے بچوں کے لئے تعلیم حاصل کرنے کا واحد راستہ ہیں، اپنے بچوں کو جہالت کے اندھیروں میں نہیں دھکیل سکتے ہیں۔ انہوں نے کہا کہ عمارت کی تعمیر کے دوران محکمہ ہائر ایجوکیشن کی جانب سے دلچسپی نہ لینے والوں کے خلاف بھی سخت کارروائی کی جائے گی۔وزیر اطلاعات نے اس موقع پر کالج کے لئے ایک ہائی ایس اور بس کی جلد فراہمی کی بھی منظوری دی۔ قبل ازیں پھرالہ میں سبجیکٹ سپیشلسٹ ایسوسی ایشن کی تقریب سے بحیثیت مہان خصوصی خطاب کرتے ہوئے مشتاق احمد غنی کا کہنا تھا کہ وفاقی حکومت نے عوام دشمن بجٹ پیش کیا ہے، بجٹ میں عوام کو ریلیف دینے کے بجائے نئے ٹیکسز لگا کر مہنگائی میں اضافہ کیا گیا ہے۔ وزیر اطلاعات کا کہنا تھا کہ خیبر پختونخوا کا بجٹ ایک عوام دوست بجٹ ہو گا جس میں عوام کو واضح ریلیف فراہم کیا جائے گا۔ موجودہ صوبائی حکومت تمام فیصلے ذاتی مفادات سے بالاتر ہو کر عوامی مفاد میں کر رہی ہے۔ بلدیاتی انتخابات صوبہ کے عوام کے لئے ایک تحفہ ہے۔ یہ ایک ایسا نظام تشکیل دیا گیا ہے جس میں گاؤں کے فیصلے گاؤں کی سطح پر کئے جائیں گے، ہر ایک گلی محلے کو اس کا حق ملے گا لیکن بد قسمتی سے بلدیاتی انتخابات میں مخالف سیاسی جماعتوں نے ایک منظم منصوبہ بندی کے تحت پرامن انتخابی عمل کو پرتشدد بنا دیا ۔مشتاق احمد غنی کا کہنا تھا کہ اساتذہ کا معاشرے میں ایک اہم مقام ہے جس کی اہمیت سے انکار نہیں کیا جا سکتا۔





خیبر پختونخوا حکومت نے صوبے میں توانائی کی پیداوار کے 
ے عمل کو تیز تر کرنے کیلئے صوبائی محکمہ توانائی کے ادارے پراونشل انرجی ڈویلپمنٹ آرگنائزیشن کو آزاد اور خود مختار طریقے سے چلانے کے منصوبے کی منظوری دے دی ہے جس کے تحت ایک ماہ کے اندرخیبر پختونخوا پاور کمپنی اور خیبر پختونخوا پرائیویٹ پاور بورڈ قائم کیا جائے گا۔ یہ منظوری خیبر پختونخوا حکومت کی انرجی ایپکس کمیٹی کے اعلیٰ سطحی اجلاس میں دی گئی جو ہفتہ کے روزوزیراعلیٰ پرویز خٹک کی صدارت میں منعقد ہوا۔ اجلاس میں محکمہ توانائی کے مستقبل سے متعلق امور پرتفصیلی غور کیا گیااور یہ فیصلہ کیا گیا کہ توانائی کے منصوبوں میں رکاوٹیں دور کرکے ان کی تیز تر تکمیل یقینی بنانے کیلئے نجی شعبہ کی شراکت سے ایک خودمختار ادارہ قائم کیا جائے گا۔ اس ادارے کے ذریعے صوبے میں آبی وسائل سے 30ہزار میگا واٹ بجلی پیدا کرنے کے علاوہ 2034 ؁تک تیل اور گیس کی پیداوار میں اضافے کیلئے مقررہ اہداف حاصل کئے جائیں گے۔ اجلاس میں صوبے میں تیل اور گیس کی تلاش اور پیداوار سے متعلق سرگرمیوں پر اطمینان کا اظہار کیا گیا اور خیبر پختونخوا کے جنوبی اضلاع میں آئل ریفائنریوں کے قیام کی خواہش مند آئل کمپنیوں کے نام غور کیلئے وفاقی حکومت کو ارسال کرنے کا فیصلہ کیا گیا۔ اس موقع پر وزیراعلیٰ پرویز خٹک نے ریفائنریوں کے قیام کیلئے آئل کمپنیوں کو صوبائی حکومت کی جانب سے ہر ممکن مدد اور تعاون فراہم کرنے کا یقین دلایا اور محکمہ توانائی کو ہدایت کی کہ صوبے کے دوسرے حصوں پر بھی توجہ دے جہاں آئل اور گیس کے ذخائر کی موجودگی کی واضح علامات ظاہر ہوئی ہیں۔ انہوں نے بتایا کہ وفاقی اور خیبر پختونخوا حکومت جنوبی اضلاع میں گیس کے گھریلو کنکشنوں کی فراہمی سے متعلق تنازعہ حل کرنے کیلئے ایک فارمولے پر متفق ہو گئی ہیں جس پر جلد عمل کیا جائے گا۔اجلاس میں صوبائی وزیر توانائی و تعلیم محمد عاطف خان، وزیر خزانہ مظفر سید، سینیٹر محسن عزیز ، ایم این اے اسد عمر، چیف سیکرٹری خیبر پختونخوا امجد علی خان، اے سی ایس ڈاکٹر حماد آغا، پرنسپل سیکرٹری ٹو چیف منسٹر ڈاکٹر شہزاد بنگش، انرجی، خزانہ، اور پی اینڈ ڈی کے سیکرٹریوں اور دیگر متعلقہ افسران نے شرکت کی ۔

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

[ *Kalam Hydro Power Projec*t supplies electricity to more than 640 homes and 52 hotels at prices of Rs. 5 per unit for consumers and Rs. 7 per unit for businesses, much below the rates of WAPDA. Special thanks to the provincial government and the European Union for their hard work in this project ]













PTI’s hydel vision - Newspaper - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I M Sikander

nasirahmad said:


> dude u hav't seen peshawar before that's y
> u are shitting here


The snaps you shared were too ordinary and not worthy enough to br shared.
But its diiffucult to digest for pti fan boys.


----------



## I M Sikander

Hraza91398 said:


> I thought ik already did it . He should do this so that every child get same education


He is busy in other dramay bazi.
Better dont disturb him.


----------



## NaMaloom

Ranasikander said:


> He is busy in other dramay bazi.
> Better dont disturb him.





Ranasikander said:


> The snaps you shared were too ordinary and not worthy enough to br shared. But its diiffucult to digest for pti fan boys.




And you are going to decide what is 'worthy' of sharing? The thread title is about KPK Development, big or small. If you don't like it, take a walk and go to some other thread. Funny how you don't like what is being posted here and yet you are so obsessed with PTI and KPK that you feel the burning sensation to keep posting one-liner, irrelevant, incoherent comments like a nagging aunty who likes to gossip.


----------



## nasirahmad

p


NaMaloom said:


> And you are going to decide what is 'worthy' of sharing? The thread title is about KPK Development, big or small. If you don't like it, take a walk and go to some other thread. Funny how you don't like what is being posted here and yet you are so obsessed with PTI and KPK that you feel the burning sensation to keep posting one-liner, irrelevant, incoherent comments like a nagging aunty who likes to gossip.


ppp got 1 seat in lb kpk
that's y u r unhappy with pti
rana g


----------



## Rasengan

> The snaps you shared were too ordinary and not worthy enough to br shared.
> But its diiffucult to digest for pti fan boys.



No substantial investment has flowed within KPK, since PTI had the mandate to control the local government. Instead the delusional Imran Khan was more focused on dharna and playing footsie with a journalists who he eventually married. Very easy to talk about change when not in government, however the reality is totally different when a party comes into office. These small dam projects are good, however does not resolve the electricity crisis for the long term.


----------



## nasirahmad

Rasengan said:


> No substantial investment has flowed within KPK, since PTI had the mandate to control the local government. Instead the delusional Imran Khan was more focused on dharna and playing footsie with a journalists who he eventually married. Very easy to talk about change when not in government, however the reality is totally different when a party comes into office. These small dam projects are good, however does not resolve the electricity crisis for the long term.


police reforms?



nomi007 said:


>


simply send blank msg to 7770 to donate 20 rs
each msg charge vd tax is 27

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NaMaloom

nasirahmad said:


> p
> 
> ppp got 1 seat in lb kpk
> that's y u r unhappy with pti
> rana g




You quote wrong post bro. Don't quote me. lol 

Rana is PMLN guy, Qalandari is PPP guy..



Rasengan said:


> No substantial investment has flowed within KPK, since PTI had the mandate to control the local government. Instead the delusional Imran Khan was more focused on dharna and playing footsie with a journalists who he eventually married. Very easy to talk about change when not in government, however the reality is totally different when a party comes into office. These small dam projects are good, however does not resolve the electricity crisis for the long term.


 

The blind do not see. Its a simple fact of life.


----------



## Rasengan

> police reforms?



PTI should be accredited for transforming the police department by reforming it structure and its a good social change. However this is not linked to investment, in which I was trying to highlight in my previous post.


----------



## nasirahmad

NaMaloom said:


> You quote wrong post bro. Don't quote me. lol
> 
> Rana is PMLN guy, Qalandari is PPP guy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blind do not see. Its a simple fact of life.


rana sikandar has another thread on name ppp development
so i think
ok sorry


----------



## Rasengan

NaMaloom said:


> You quote wrong post bro. Don't quote me. lol
> The blind do not see. Its a simple fact of life.



I have a much greater understanding of how much investment has flowed into KPK. After the general election in 2013, I was one of the first few people who tried to bring investment into the province...however bureaucracy and incompetency was shown to my face. The same can be applied to Noon-league...bunch of useless fossils.


----------



## NaMaloom

Rasengan said:


> I have a much greater understanding of how much investment has flowed into KPK. After the general election in 2013, I was one of the first few people who tried to bring investment into the province...however bureaucracy and incompetency was shown to my face. The same can be applied to Noon-league...bunch of useless fossils.




Then you probably missed the memo: 

Investment Promotion Cell Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, KPK 

KPK Invest Road show Dubai 2015: Burj Khalifa | Al-Rasub


----------



## I M Sikander

NaMaloom said:


> And you are going to decide what is 'worthy' of sharing? The thread title is about KPK Development, big or small. If you don't like it, take a walk and go to some other thread. Funny how you don't like what is being posted here and yet you are so obsessed with PTI and KPK that you feel the burning sensation to keep posting one-liner, irrelevant, incoherent comments like a nagging aunty who likes to gossip.


When one line is sufficient to express the views, its better not to waste words on immature kids.


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Patwari Arrested on Citizen's Complaint in Nowshera*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rasengan

> Then you probably missed the memo:
> 
> Investment Promotion Cell Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, KPK
> 
> KPK Invest Road show Dubai 2015: Burj Khalifa | Al-Rasub



Was I suppose to be impressed with your message, because I am severely disappointed. So you decided to send me the official website of KPK investment cell, which has no relevancy to the discussion since its a useless website. 

For your information companies are prone to hire consultants to conduct roadshows in attracting interests for certain projects, however under no circumstances does this mean that investment will start to flow in. What happened to that proposed $30 billion investment from Chinese companies which was meant to flow into KPK...all talk however no concrete actions delivered. The same can be applied to noon-league....they should all be hanged to the nearest lamp posts.


----------



## Death Adder

Images of lady reading hospital. I am failed to understand what KPK Govt doing with health and development budget. If projects like metro can be built in one year, why can't they increase capacity of main hospitals or build new one's.


----------



## nomi007

SRSP in collaboration with EUPakistan completed 50 KW MHP in UC Lilownai District Shangla Benefiting 432 HH'S. 






*under PEACE PROJECT funded by EUPakistan constructed suspension bridge in ShandalBagh District DirUpper KPK 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nasirahmad

Rasengan said:


> PTI should be accredited for transforming the police department by reforming it structure and its a good social change. However this is not linked to investment, in which I was trying to highlight in my previous post.


peace is first and some problems are there back in national investment policy. but war torn kpk is atleast safe for local business man.



pkuser2k12 said:


> *Patwari Arrested on Citizen's Complaint in Nowshera*


hahahahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

> peace is first and some problems are there back in national investment policy. but war torn kpk is atleast safe for local business man.



A land full of tranquility is prone to achieve the objective aim of economic success. However, providing jobs and attracting FDI into your province is also very imperative because it narrow's down the narrative of extremists groups to hire young unemployed individuals. I wanted to bring some attention to the KPK government of initiating an infrastructure fund project, which would increase awareness around the globe and bring in more capital for other projects. However, just like other blind arrogant bureaucratic fools the investment cell would not even listen to the idea. This idea was separate to the investment I was bringing from China. The current environment of Pakistan is so pathetic that we even don't have a Sovereign Fund...so shameful when my banking colleague was telling me this particular factoid. This is why I have some grievances towards KPK and Imran Khan. There are many more ideas in which Pakistan can implement and bring investment into the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NaMaloom

Rasengan said:


> Was I suppose to be impressed with your message, because I am severely disappointed. So you decided to send me the official website of KPK investment cell, which has no relevancy to the discussion since its a useless website.
> 
> For your information companies are prone to hire consultants to conduct roadshows in attracting interests for certain projects, however under no circumstances does this mean that investment will start to flow in. What happened to that proposed $30 billion investment from Chinese companies which was meant to flow into KPK...all talk however no concrete actions delivered. The same can be applied to noon-league....they should all be hanged to the nearest lamp posts.




Like I said, you missed the memo. Obviously if you claim you are an investor you need to contact the government of the said territory and that is why I gave you the official website which has contacts, etc to get you connected to the right people so that you can find out whatever it is you need to find out. Either that, or you just trolling here like a brainless patwari to score browny points.



Death Adder said:


> Images of lady reading hospital. I am failed to understand what KPK Govt doing with health and development budget. If projects like metro can be built in one year, why can't they increase capacity of main hospitals or build new one's.




When and where are these pictures from? Date stamp?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

> Like I said, you missed the memo. Obviously if you claim you are an investor you need to contact the government of the said territory and that is why I gave you the official website which has contacts, etc to get you connected to the right people so that you can find out whatever it is you need to find out. Either that, or you just trolling here like a brainless patwari to score browny points.



You sound like an empty water vessel which is prone to make the loudest noise when tapping it. For your information, I did contact the local government through their website in 2013, however there incompetence and arrogance was the main reason why five companies in China who were willing to invest a combined amount of $500 million was not achieved. Go through my history in 2013, and see specifically how I was asking even members of this forum for help. 

This was at a time when the situation of KPK was so bad, that most investors were not willing to entertain the idea of investing in the province. However because I have a strong guanxi network in China, I managed to convince a few people, but the attempt became useless. By the way you sound like a parrot, because you love using the word patwari. In your blind patriotism of PTI, you don't understand the notion that I am a British Born Pakistani who has no desire for power or greed. My failure will cause me no harm because I live a comfortable life, instead Pakistan will not benefit. Instead of discrediting others and playing arm chair general, why don't you try to do something proactive for Pakistan because I am certainly not your enemy. Only Allah can judge my actions and I certainly don't need to score brownie points because I hate all political parties from Pakistan.


----------



## nasirahmad

View attachment 229157
View attachment 229158

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................
. . .. ..*Malik Riaz in talks to open five-star hotel Peshawar*

Bahria Town Chairman Malik Riaz Hussain has arrived in Dubai to take part in some meetings with senior officers of K-Electric regarding progress on the agreements made two months ago in March and to discuss opening of Sheraton Hotels in Karachi, Peshawar and Quetta.

These hotels will add a new dimension to hospitality in Pakistan and promote tourism in these cities. They will also play an important role in economic uplift of these cities. Bahria Town has already been building a five-star Sheraton Hotel in Bahria Golf City, Islamabad. Construction of five-star hotels in Bahria Towns in Rawalpindi and Lahore is also underway.

Malik Riaz’s negotiations with K-Electric officers on the agreements that were signed two months ago will move on amicably. Two months ago, Bahria Town and K-Electric signed agreements worth billions of rupees regarding uninterrupted electricity supply and production.

Under these agreements, Bahria Town and K-Electric will work on projects of power production from coal, LNG and solar over the coming three-four years, making an investment of billions of rupees. Latest technology will be introduced for power distribution so that losses are brought down to the minimum.

Staying in Dubai, Malik Riaz will meet known architects, engineers and consultants to discuss Bahria Town’s upcoming projects in Karachi, Islamabad and Lahore. These mega projects will be a milestone in development and progress of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NaMaloom

Rasengan said:


> You sound like an empty water vessel which is prone to make the loudest noise when tapping it. For your information, I did contact the local government through their website in 2013, however there incompetence and arrogance was the main reason why five companies in China who were willing to invest a combined amount of $500 million was not achieved. Go through my history in 2013, and see specifically how I was asking even members of this forum for help.
> 
> This was at a time when the situation of KPK was so bad, that most investors were not willing to entertain the idea of investing in the province. However because I have a strong guanxi network in China, I managed to convince a few people, but the attempt became useless. By the way you sound like a parrot, because you love using the word patwari. In your blind patriotism of PTI, you don't understand the notion that I am a British Born Pakistani who has no desire for power or greed. My failure will cause me no harm because I live a comfortable life, instead Pakistan will not benefit. Instead of discrediting others and playing arm chair general, why don't you try to do something proactive for Pakistan because I am certainly not your enemy. Only Allah can judge my actions and I certainly don't need to score brownie points because I hate all political parties from Pakistan.




Quite your whining. You sound like a whiny child whose lollipop has been taken from him. If you live such a comfortable life, enjoy your life and spare my eyes from going over the drivel you keep posting here. Don't worry about me, I don't give two hoots about what you think of me as to what I am or who I am or what I do. Instead of you playing armchair general and ranting away on a silly forum thread, go and make noise at a higher level against the incompetence of PTI or whoever and how Pakistan is worse off without your investment, etc. The more you talk, the more high n mighty claims you make of your connections in China blah blah, the smaller you become. Whatever bitterness you have and/or disappointment, ranting away over here is not going to help unless ofcourse your only aim is to stroke your own ego with regards to 'oh how magnanimous I was being by offering to help KPK but those imbecile Pakistanis didn't do their part'. Keep telling yourself that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

> Quite your whining. You sound like a whiny child whose lollipop has been taken from him. If you live such a comfortable life, enjoy your life and spare my eyes from going over the drivel you keep posting here. Don't worry about me, I don't give two hoots about what you think of me as to what I am or who I am or what I do. Instead of you playing armchair general and ranting away on a silly forum thread, go and make noise at a higher level against the incompetence of PTI or whoever and how Pakistan is worse off without your investment, etc. The more you talk, the more high n mighty claims you make of your connections in China blah blah, the smaller you become. Whatever bitterness you have and/or disappointment, ranting away over here is not going to help unless ofcourse your only aim is to stroke your own ego with regards to 'oh how magnanimous I was being by offering to help KPK but those imbecile Pakistanis didn't do their part'. Keep telling yourself that.



There is an old Chinese proverb which elucidates your character perfectly well "people with no brain have no cure especially when they attempt to catch a fish from a tree". Literally I can consume a whole bowl of alphabet soup and shit out a much better correspondence than your previous message, which was full of gibberish nonsense. The only person whining on this particular thread is you, because you could not emotional handle the verbal lashing I gave you, during our previous interchange of words since you went crawling to the moderators and I received a warning from Webmaster. 

Now you have advocated in your post that you find my opinions full of drivel....then why exactly are you quoting my sentences.....talk about obsession I was speaking to SBD and you obnoxiously intervened for no apparent reason..do you have a complexity dilemma Furthermore, your comprehension skills are extremely poor, not very surprising though because your education was most probably conceived in the back of a taxi. This is the main problem with most burger supporters that they tend to exhibit paroxysm rage when criticism is directed towards your idols You asked me a question on investment in KPK and I retorted back to you, therefore its not my problem that the investment cell is full of incompetent fools. If you actually read my history by going through my profile, then you can clearly see my messages in September 2013. When someone has no real arguments they tend to blabber garbage with no sustenance. 

You had the audacity in labeling me with the term patwari and I responded back to you, claiming that I am a British born Pakistani who has no interests in power and greed...since I live a comfortable life....which is a logical reasoning...doesn't Imran Khan also harp on about how Allah has given him everything in life and he does not need to corrupt. Duplicity and two face standards will achieve nothing. Now if you have any integrity left inside that spineless body of your's then don't quote me ever again...in fact put my name on your ignore lists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## NaMaloom

Rasengan said:


> There is an old Chinese proverb which elucidates your character perfectly well "people with no brain have no cure especially when they attempt to catch a fish from a tree". Literally I can consume a whole bowl of alphabet soup and shit out a much better correspondence than your previous message, which was full of gibberish nonsense. The only person whining on this particular thread is you, because you could not emotional handle the verbal lashing I gave you, during our previous interchange of words since you went crawling to the moderators and I received a warning from Webmaster.
> 
> Now you have advocated in your post that you find my opinions full of drivel....then why exactly are you quoting my sentences.....talk about obsession I was speaking to SBD and you obnoxiously intervened for no apparent reason..do you have a complexity dilemma Furthermore, your comprehension skills are extremely poor, not very surprising though because your education was most probably conceived in the back of a taxi. This is the main problem with most burger supporters that they tend to exhibit paroxysm rage when criticism is directed towards your idols You asked me a question on investment in KPK and I retorted back to you, therefore its not my problem that the investment cell is full of incompetent fools. If you actually read my history by going through my profile, then you can clearly see my messages in September 2013. When someone has no real arguments they tend to blabber garbage with no sustenance.
> 
> You had the audacity in labeling me with the term patwari and I responded back to you, claiming that I am a British born Pakistani who has no interests in power and greed...since I live a comfortable life....which is a logical reasoning...doesn't Imran Khan also harp on about how Allah has given him everything in life and he does not need to corrupt. Duplicity and two face standards will achieve nothing. Now if you have any integrity left inside that spineless body of your's then don't quote me ever again...in fact put my name on your ignore lists




Wow! What a long rant.. this wise guy is obsessed with de-railing KPK development thread; between all his 'investments' and 'comfortable' lifestyle, he has quite a lot of time to spend on a silly forum - must be a new trend among entrepreneurs and investors in terms of finding ways to waste time with butt hurt attitude and a bruised ego.

OR this could just be a case of an angry teenager barking away at the entire world from his mama's basement stuffed on cereal.

OR could just be a case of a God-delusion since he sees himself 'superior' to others because... YES! he's a British born Pakistani folks, a privileged c**t who finds it beneath him to argue with a poor soul like me who according to him, 'conceived my education in the back of a taxi', yet his butt hurt ego and obsession with me keeps bringing him back to this thread to engage in high-school measuring contests - whether it be boasting about his education, or 'investor' status or his British Pakistani birth.

Then he wonders about integrity asking me not quote him ever again and to put him on my ignore lists - a prescription he does not seem to have followed himself (because he keeps quoting me and hasn't blocked me yet). This is what a classic example of a spineless pot calling the kettle black looks like. 

For all his high education, high birth, etc someone ought to teach him Discussion Etiquette 101. Off-topic and thread derailment are a big no-no. Anyways, allow me to try and pull this thread back to the right path regarding 

"KPK Development News and Updates" 

==============================================================

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nasirahmad

nomi007 said:


>


any idea how to registered for this card?


----------



## nomi007

*Newly constructed water treatment plant in Chona Village, Abbottabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

PESHAWAR: Essential medical equipment worth millions of rupees is lying dysfunctional in Lady Reading Hospital of Peshawar, Capital TV reported. 
Sources told Capital TV that nine out of ten ventilators were out of order in Lady Reading Hospital which could probably lead to the closure of cardiac surgery ward.

Hearts patients are facing severe difficulty and have to wait for months for their surgeries.
On the other hand, despite being informed about the issue, provincial governemnt has not taken any step yet.
Incharge of cardiac ward wrote three letters to the administration this year informing them about the issue.

First letter was written on March 11, second on March 24, and third on May 22.
The letters stated the biggest teaching hospital of the province is being run with the help of just one ventilator.
Moreover, several doctors of surgery ward are working in private institutes.
http://dailycapital.pk/9-out-of-10-v...ding-hospital/


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Death Adder

NaMaloom said:


> When and where are these pictures from? Date stamp?



These images are recent and here is yesterday's report on lady reading. Building new hospitals aside, they even failed to upgrade existing hospitals in two years.


----------



## nasirahmad

Qalandari said:


>


drama baaz
shame on u


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007

phir kehte hain
imran ne kpk main kia kar lia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I M Sikander

nomi007 said:


> phir kehte hain
> imran ne kpk main kia kar lia


Vow what an amazing achievement and change.
Keep on celebrating such useless achievement.


----------



## I M Sikander

Self delete


----------



## I M Sikander

Pti all time slogan
We dont need roads , fly overs and metros.
So why miss use of public funds on these show piece projects.

Tumhara kutta , kutta
Pti ka kutta, tommy


----------



## nomi007

*
بدل رہا ہے ڈی آئی خان بدل رہا ہے خیبر پختون خواہ*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Great to see beautification projects , however still Pakistan lacks Trees so shocking to see lack of trees in Urban areas


----------



## ghazi52

......







*Kalam Hydro Power Project supplies electricity to more than 640 homes and 52 Hotals*


























..............

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

When you go to US you see residential areas mostly having trees and also on the city wide level you see trees outside of urban areas

When you see Pakistani cities its so visible lack of trees and greenry

The initiative to plant more tree is great by KPK to reduce pollutants in air and also improve general look of city


Solar pannel initiatives are great work


----------



## DILPAK14

thanksss


----------



## ghazi52

........BAB-E-PESHAWAR .................

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

*Dr Jan Baz’s arrest panics his colleagues*
ASHFAQ YUSUFZAI — PUBLISHED about 10 hours ago
WHATSAPP
 0 COMMENTS


PRINT




PESHAWAR: The arrest of Dr Jan Baz Afridi, a former polio officer, by the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Ehtesab Commission on charges of corruption has sent chill down the spines of those who held important positions in health department during the previous government, sources said.

They said that the arrest of Dr Jan Baz triggered speculations in the directorate of health as who would be next. About 12 doctors, who remained associated with Pakistan People’s Party and were appointed on key posts in the previous government, were likely to face the music, sources added.

“These doctors live beyond their known means of income and are being investigated by members of Ehtesab Commission,” they said. Widespread discussion among senior doctors, following Dr Jan Baz’s arrest by the commission, suggests that many others will soon be arrested.

The people, who remained at the helm of affairs, would be held accountable for making irregular appointments and misappropriated funds meant for the improvement of healthcare in the province, sources said.

*Sources say about 12 doctors, appointed on key posts during the previous govt, are likely to face the music*
The doctors, who can be arrested, include deputy directors, programme managers, medical and deputy medical superintendents in the former government as they didn’t fulfill the formalities. One of the doctors presently interrogated by the commission had got few bungalows as Marriage Hall.

Many in the directorate staff also feared action because they had been part of all decisions taken during the past 10 years or more, sources said.

A doctor, who has accumulated assets beyond his income and risked arrest, believes that the former health minister, on whose directives he allegedly made illegal appointments and took other important decisions, will come to his rescue, according to sources.

Sources said scores of administrative cadre doctors, who remained at the directorate of health during the past few years, also felt threatened by the commission because of being part of the significant decisions regarding purchases of equipment, acquisition of land and appointments.

Sources said that the commission was in the process of investigating doctors regarding their alleged corruption and irregularities. They could be arrested soon, they added.

The directorate of health has already provided relevant record to the commission about the doctors currently being investigated.

Sources said that main cases being investigated by the commission were related to Mother and Child Health Programme, Expanded Programme on Immunisation, HIV/Aids Control Programme, appointments and purchase off medicines and equipment in Khyber Teaching Hospital, Lady Reading Hospital, City Hospital and Hayatabad Medical Complex, Peshawar and Ayub Teaching Hospital Abbottabad.

The doctors against whom interrogation are under process, know about their future.

They have also lost any hope after Jan Baz’s arrest as like them, he had also been appointed by the health minister.

The doctors, who performed their duty honestly, say that the drive should not stop till the accountability of all.

_Published in Dawn, June 23rd, 2015

Dr Jan Baz’s arrest panics his colleagues - Newspaper - DAWN.COM_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*K-P govt shifts attention to removing debt*


*PESHAWAR: The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) government has allocated Rs8.637 billion for debt servicing in 2015-16 in an effort to prematurely retire federal and foreign exchange loans, according to an official paper.*

With heavy debt servicing taking its toll on the provincial budget, the K-P government has decided as part of its debt management strategy to retire expensive loans of the federal government.

The K-P administration has already started repaying the expensive federal loans from financial year 2002-03 and Rs22.374 billion has been repaid prematurely up to financial year 2013-14.

As a result, the provincial government has made savings of Rs5.125 billion per annum from 2002-03 to 2013-14.

The outstanding liability in terms of foreign loans against the K-P government is Rs87.401 billion on the first of July 2015. The outstanding balances of a number of foreign loans are being assessed by the federal and provincial governments as the disbursement of these loans is being made to various project execution agencies.

The outstanding debt liability of the provincial government on account of federal loans is Rs5.103 billion as on July 1, 2015.

_Published in The Express Tribune_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Source: TheNews e-paper [Beta Version]


----------



## Jazzbot

KPK War Against Polio: 0.37m children vaccinated as IPV campaign concludes


KP to complete two hydel projects this month


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Jazzbot said:


> KPK War Against Polio: 0.37m children vaccinated as IPV campaign concludes
> 
> 
> KP to complete two hydel projects this month


How much will this reduce the load shedding?


----------



## ghazi52

..............







ADVENTURE BY RAFTING AND TREKKING STARTING FROM 05 JUNE 

PACKAGE COST:-
PKR: - 8,500 /- From Islamabad 
PKR:- 10,300/ - From Peshawar
PKR:- 10,500/ - from Lahore


PAYMENT PROCEEDURE:- 

Bank Account Details 
Standard Chartered Bank 
Account Title = SAIYAH 
Account Number= 08-4011821-02 
Branch= I-8 Markaz Islamabad 

FOR FURTHER INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT:-
ISLAMABAD

Tourism Information Center
Adil Khan
051-9102606 & 0346-5949606

Saiyah - Islamabad
Saeed Jadun
051-4861231, 4861232, 4861233 & 0337-4861234 OR 03334861232

Saiyah – Lahore
Amir Amjad Akram 
0312 - 6661203

PESHAWAR
Tourism Corporation of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa
Saeed Khan
091-9213762 & 0332-9295145......... . ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

kabul river canal peshawar newly built

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Death Adder

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 230312
> View attachment 230313



LOL again copying SS.


----------



## aks18

Death Adder said:


> LOL again copying SS.




no cost is much less then SS projects SS made simple kalma chowk fly over in lahore of more then 2 billion rupee while this double story fly over is going to cost 1.7 billion rupee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..........
......*ASU to establish energy partnership center in Pakistan*







Arizona State University, a leader in solar energy, is partnering with two leading Pakistani universities on a five-year energy studies program to improve that nation's power production.
Photo by: Arizona State University

Leaders from Arizona State University will join a ceremony in Islamabad on June 3 to officially launch a five-year energy studies partnership with two leading Pakistani universities to improve that nation’s power production.

The U.S. Agency for International Development awarded the *$18 million project* to ASU to establish the Partnership Center for Advanced Studies in Energy (PCASE) in association with *Pakistan’s National University of Science and Technology in Islamabad* and the* University of Engineering and Technology-Peshawar.*............. . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*Beautification of Peshawar GT Road 







































__________________*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*Per Zakoti Flyover, near GT Road *















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

nomi007 said:


> *Beautification of Peshawar GT Road *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *__________________*




yeh kya cheez hai is mystery box ki mystery abhi tk ni khooli 

on thread... Very nice work....


----------



## I M Sikander

nomi007 said:


> *Beautification of Peshawar GT Road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________*


Waste of gov resources. This will be the line if it has been done by punjab gov.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Ranasikander said:


> Waste of gov resources.



well it's not a waste at all every city needs to be beautify... Even Punjab Government is spending much amount on beautification of Lahore Faisalabad Rawalpindi and other cities.... Will you want your city to be full of garbage or sewerage water on roads or political and BABA Bangali advertisement??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal.

Muhammad Omar said:


> well it's not a waste at all every city needs to be beautify... Even Punjab Government is spending much amount on beautification of Lahore Faisalabad Rawalpindi and other cities.... Will you want your city to be full of garbage or sewerage water on roads or political and BABA Bangali advertisement??



Speaking of baba bangali, jis ke naam ka ad chalk ho, he should be picked up and shown the drawing room. That will stop them. Half the ugliness of our city is due to these chalkings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

*SP investigation Lakki Marwat suspends *​


Posted on 5 hours ago

F.P. Report


PESHAWAR: *Inspector General of Police Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Nasir Khan Durran*i Friday o*n charges of bad reputation and close links with criminals has suspended SP Investigation Lakki Marwat Muhammad Saddiq Swati with immediate effect.*

According to a press release issued here the *IGP Nasir Khan Durrani had received Public complaint about bad reputation and close connection of SP Investigation Lakki Marwat Muhammad Saddiq Swati with criminals. *

*The Inspector General of Police Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Nasir Khan Durrani checked these complaints through Regional Police Officer Bannu. The RPO in his report termed the allegations based on facts. *

The Police Chief in light of the report of the RPO Bannu suspended him and ordered him to report to CPO with immediate effect. 

The Inspector General of Police Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Nasir Khan Durrani also* initiated departmental inquiry through* two DIGs as inquiry officers against the suspended SP with the direction to them to submit its report for further action at the earliest.


SP investigation Lakki Marwat suspends

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

*Take of Point of Swat Motorway, Pakhtunkhwah Highway authority & Communication & Work depart will complete*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Shahzad Akram

Probably Imran khan working more on Naya Pakistani instead of Naya Pakistan


----------



## nomi007

17 megawatt Ranolia Dam (Kohistan) to complete this month: PEDO














stay tune i m going to share more dams images

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Government officials jailed by anti corruption dept in KPK on 4 crore rupees fraud *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*Exclusive Pics of recently 5 completed irrigation dams in KPK by PTI gov*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

nomi007 said:


> *Exclusive Pics of recently 5 completed irrigation dams in KPK by PTI gov*



Very Nice... we need more and more dams

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

ghazi52 said:


> *K-P govt shifts attention to removing debt*
> 
> 
> *PESHAWAR: The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) government has allocated Rs8.637 billion for debt servicing in 2015-16 in an effort to prematurely retire federal and foreign exchange loans, according to an official paper.*
> 
> With heavy debt servicing taking its toll on the provincial budget, the K-P government has decided as part of its debt management strategy to retire expensive loans of the federal government.
> 
> The K-P administration has already started repaying the expensive federal loans from financial year 2002-03 and Rs22.374 billion has been repaid prematurely up to financial year 2013-14.
> 
> As a result, the provincial government has made savings of Rs5.125 billion per annum from 2002-03 to 2013-14.
> 
> The outstanding liability in terms of foreign loans against the K-P government is Rs87.401 billion on the first of July 2015. The outstanding balances of a number of foreign loans are being assessed by the federal and provincial governments as the disbursement of these loans is being made to various project execution agencies.
> 
> The outstanding debt liability of the provincial government on account of federal loans is Rs5.103 billion as on July 1, 2015.
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune_




Great news


----------



## nomi007

*2.6 megawatt Machai Dam (Mardan)*

















Muhammad Omar said:


> Very Nice... we need more and more dams


27 are near completion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

Irrigation Dam Projects in KP (Recently completed)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

>>>. . . .
Proposed Bacha khan Airport after renovation





_
............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*Get admissions in 1st year on-line (Initially for Peshawar Government Colleges)*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Solar electrification and beautification of Swat bridge


----------



## ghazi52

. . . . . . .....Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Pervez Khattak has asked the Turk investment consultants to explore investment opportunities in the housing, infrastructure development and agriculture sectors of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. He said that the provincial government was offering attractive incentives in these sectors under the public-private partnership concept in a bid to save the public money and enhance the standard of work.
This he said while talking to a Turk Investment Group that held a meeting with the Chief Minister at CM House today. The group showed its interest for investment collaboration with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government in housing, infrastructure development and food and agriculture sectors. The meeting was also attended by Senator Mohsin Aziz, secretaries of Local Government and Housing departments and other concerned officers.
The group briefed the Chief Minister about its activities in Turkey and Pakistan and offered investment in housing sector of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
Chief Minister Pervez Khattak referred to Peshawar Model Town project and told that the provincial government had invited national and international mega city developers to invest in the project on royalty basis only as such outsourcing concept would save the government money on one hand and provide better housing facilities to the people of the province on the other.
He said the KP government was also working on various other housing and infrastructure projects and the Turk group may explore investment opportunities in such projects. He asked the Turk investors to also look into possibility for development of a modal town at Jalozai for which 3000 kanals of land was available...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cleverrider

Immi bhai better deliver in the remaining time or there are plenty of mountains in KPK to help the people of KPK kick him in the A$$ and off he goes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

* KP Police has started a project of modernizing the Police Reporting Rooms (Moharrar Room) for the convenience and comfort of the General Public.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

nomi007 said:


> Solar electrification and beautification of Swat bridge



this bridge was build in collaboration of UAE why PTI is taking credit of it??? which was build in may 2012 construction start on dec 2011.... 

*SWAT: 
The United Arab Emirates (UAE) has assisted Pakistan during hard times in the past and will continue to support it in future. This was stated by UAE Project to Assist Pakistan Director Abdullah Khalifa Al Ghalfi. He was speaking at the inauguration ceremony of a bridge at Barikot here on Friday.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

Muhammad Omar said:


> this bridge was build in collaboration of UAE why PTI is taking credit of it??? which was build in may 2012 construction start on dec 2011....
> 
> *SWAT:
> The United Arab Emirates (UAE) has assisted Pakistan during hard times in the past and will continue to support it in future. This was stated by UAE Project to Assist Pakistan Director Abdullah Khalifa Al Ghalfi. He was speaking at the inauguration ceremony of a bridge at Barikot here on Friday.*


we install solar lights


----------



## Muhammad Omar

nomi007 said:


> we install solar lights



sorry my friend these lights were installed before the pics were taken the Pic taken on 1 march 2013 and 8 march 2013 have these solar panels on them 

*Photographer : asif husnain awan [01 March 2013]*

Photo - Sheikh Zayed Bridge Barikot Swat pakistan - Pictures Of Barikot, North West Frontier, Pakistan - Travel Photos :: AllTravels :: Anywhere You Want To Go ::.

*Title Sheikh Zayed Bridge Barikot Swat pakistan
Retrieved from source on 8 Mar 2013 2:40:18 +05:00 *

Sheikh Zayed Bridge Barikot Swat pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

ghazi52 said:


> >>>. . . .
> Proposed Bacha khan Airport after renovation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> ............


A city with a huge population gets a shit airport like that? CAA should sack the person who came up with this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

SHAMK9 said:


> A city with a huge population gets a shit airport like that? CAA should sack the person who came up with this



Peshwar doesn't have much population so what's wrong with this?? Even Faisalabad airport will be like that... And Peshawar is just 1 hour 30 min away from Islamabad they can use Islamabad New Airport when functional...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mhacsan

WaLeEdK2 said:


> How much will this reduce the load shedding?



There is no direct answer to your question as Power cuts/load shedding in any area is decide by the centre. but follows is the explanation.

Any watt produced by the any province will contribute to the national grid (under federal government) and then will relay back to the province as per the quota of distribution on the rates decided by the centre, no matter how cheap a province produces it.

On the other hand KP does not need to produce any electricity for it's own province but for the country. KP electricity production is already about 500 to 1000 MW above then it's own requirement but that all goes to the national grid. Any dams and hydel project being initiated by KP at it's own provincial cost is a service to the whole nation, for that KP and IK must be commended. 

Centre must invest in Hydel projects more in KP for cheap electricity production instead of focusing on Coal (costly) as well as solar (costly) and furnace oil based (costly) . Just today as "per the news" the electricity unit rates has increased by Rs4.28.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I M Sikander

nomi007 said:


> we install solar lights


Solar lights requires too much maintenance and their operational life is very less. Its better to install normal lights in these areas , as sunshine time is very less in swat valley and winter seasons spread across 7 months, during which solar lights fails to work.


----------



## I M Sikander

SHAMK9 said:


> A city with a huge population gets a shit airport like that? CAA should sack the person who came up with this


Peshawar airport has been declared high risk airport. 
Unfortunately all foreign airlines have suspended their operations from bacha khan aitport. 
Night landing have been prohibited due to poor law and order and firing incident of aeroplanes.


----------



## pkuser2k12



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

Khattak to inaugurate 40.8 MW Koto Hydro Dam in Dir today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Jazzbot said:


> Khattak to inaugurate 40.8 MW Koto Hydro Dam in Dir today


completion date is too late 
need to complete before 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I FLY HIGH

Power projects is not a priority as KP govt has allocated the least 3 billion out of 488 billion Pkr budget . It is just a photo session .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jazzbot

* Khattak lays foundation stone of Jamrud-Hayatabad flyover *

* *KP CM says the flyover will prove to be a milestone in industrial and financial development of the region *Claims that Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) government has started working on its ‘agenda of change’ *Alleges that rulers under previous provincial government served their own interests only *


PESHAWAR: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervaiz Khattak laid the foundation stone of the double-layer Jamrud-Hayatabad flyover in Hayatabad on Wednesday.


The European-style double storey flyover will be constructed by the National Logistics Cell (NLC) in a record time of four months at the cost of Rs 1.77 billion.


The ceremony at Phase-3 Chowk, the site of the would-be construction marvel in the provincial capital, was attended by CM Khattak, Provincial Minister for Local Government Inayatullah Khan, Local Government Secretary Jamil Ahmad and Deputy Secretary Barkatullah Marwat, Peshawar Development Authority DG Aminuddin, Peshawar Deputy Commissioner Riaz Mehsud, Project Director Ijaz Afzal and NLC Project Director Col Sajid along other officials.


Speaking on the occasion, the chief minister said that Bab-e-Peshawar was the first of many unique mega projects in the provincial capital. “This modern flyover at the junction of Hayatabad, Karkhano Market, the industrial estate and Regi Lalma Township will prove an important milestone in the construction of an international highway between Peshawar and Central Asia. It will also prove key to industrial and financial development of the region,” he said.


He added that locally the project would improve the flow of traffic and save commuters’ time. “It will also serve as a training facility for students of the local universities,” he said. He argued that the Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf (PTI) government had started working on its ‘agenda of change’. “The benefits of the PTI government’s efforts are reaching the people of the province. The reforms in the health and education sectors are being appreciated by the people of the province. They are all-praise for the PTI government’s policies - that is why they voted for PTI candidates in the local government elections,” he added.


Khattak also said that his provincial government fulfilled its promise of transferring power to the lower level. He added, “It is now the responsibility of the elected local government representatives to implement the provincial government’s policies and serve the people.” Talking about the Local Government Ordinance, he said that it had strengthened the system in the province. “The ordinance has empowered the representatives of the people. Other provinces have created local government councils which does not guarantee fair distribution of power and funds,” he said.


He claimed that the opposition was unable to digest the fact that the provincial government allocated 30 percent of the budget to the local government. “The opposition is attempting to escape cases of rigging and corruption through unfair means. They want to derail the system,” he said. He alleged that the rulers under the previous provincial government served their own interests only and gave free hand to the corrupt.


The KP chief minister claimed, “After coming into power, the PTI-led government has eradicated corruption and commission mafia from the province. No one can prove any corruption against us. Issuing a strong warning to corrupt elements in the province, he said that there was no place for corruption and the mafia behind it in the province. “Those taking bribes and kickbacks should leave the province as they are soon going to be put in jails,” he maintained.


He informed those present at the ceremony that two projects for uplift and beautification of Peshawar under a special package of Rs 6 billion were also in progress for the restoration of the past glory of the city. “These projects include reconstruction of the GT Road and Jamrud Road with many other roads in the old city. The new ‘U-Turns’ have improved the flow of the traffic,” he said.


Khattak added that swift construction of the new highway for rerouting the heavy traffic of the Afghan Transit Trade was also ongoing. He also talked about the introduction of “green belts” and plantation of tress on the GT Road and Jamrud Road. “Our government restored 13 parks as well as a new park was built at the entrance of the Peshawar-Islamabad motorway. Reconstruction of roads on both banks of Warsak Gravity Canal was also going on,” he added.


He said that the provincial government had spent Rs 20 billion on the widening of Charsadda Road, Pajjagi Road and the construction of a new bridge over the Budhni nullah. “The Charsadda inter-section flyover is nearing its completion. We have received tenders for the construction of Pajjagi-Warsak Road which will cost Rs 7 billion. The construction cost of the northern bypass road from the motorway to Warsak and Nasir Bagh will cost Rs 12 billion,” he added.


In the end, the CM announced that police in Peshawar will work on the pattern of the Motorway Police. “The police will take charge of their new roles within six months. We will provide even facilities to people in the province. Rescue 1122 service will be extended to other parts of the province by next yearm,” he said. The government will provide people with better transport, including the functioning of 100 air-conditioned vehicles between Chamkani and Hayatabad, he claimed.


Khattak lays foundation stone of Jamrud-Hayatabad flyover


*Another deadline: Bab-e-Peshawar flyover to be completed in 120 days*








*PESHAWAR: 
Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has announced the construction of Bab-e-Peshawar flyover will be completed within 120 days.*

The deadline for the mega project was announced during the inauguration ceremony on Wednesday. The event was attended by the chief minister, Minister for Local Government Inayatullah Khan and other government officials.

The two-level flyover project will be constructed on Hayatabad-Jamrud Road at the cost of Rs1.77 billion. “The provincial government has signed an agreement with National Logistics Cell (NLC), a construction company,” Khattak said. “Under the agreement, the project must be completed within four months.”

He said the provincial government will assign more projects to the state-owned company if it manages to deliver on time.

“The provincial government believes in transparency and that is why we have given the contract to NLC,” read a handout issued by the information directorate the same day.

*Securing border areas*

During the ceremony, Khattak vowed to guarantee security measures to ensure Hayatabad becomes a safe part of the city.

He ordered the local government minister to install CCTV cameras and provide phase-wise security to residents of Hayatabad over the next six months. “Action will be taken against relevant departments if security is not guaranteed in Hayatabad within six months,” he said.

Moreover, the chief minister urged relevant authorities to install street lights and security cameras in Hayatabad to restore the beauty of township.

Speaking on the occasion, the local government minister, who is affiliated with Jamaat-e-Islami, a coalition partner of the government, said they would restore Peshawar’s image as the “city of flowers”.

“For the first time in the history of the city, we have introduced a mechanical sweeping system,” he said. “The culture and history of the city will be [preserved].” The minister added a flyover on Charsadda Road would also be completed soon.

*Big plans, big bucks*

Khattak said the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf-led government has decided to prioritise the Peshawar Uplift Programme (PUP) which was introduced by the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf government.

“Peshawar is our home and we will not compromise the beautification of the provincial capital,” he said.

“The flyover would reduce traffic jams in the area.” The chief minister pledged to complete construction of link roads and begin an air-conditioned bus service in the city after work on the flyover is completed.

He added Rs6 billion has been allocated for PUP under which the city’s routes will be extended, including GT Road. Furthermore, he claimed the PTI-led government will launch more anti-encroachment drives across the province and take action against the illegal occupation of property.

According to the information directorate’s handout, the chief minister said Rs34 billion was being spent on the beautification of the city to restore the city’s lost glory.

*Transfer of power*

Khattak criticised opposition parties for deceiving the people of the province. “Leaders of the opposition parties have failed to mobilise support in their favour,” he added.

According to the chief minister, the Punjab and Sindh governments have failed to devolve power to the grass-roots level.

“Only the K-P government has allocated a sizeable portion of the Annual Development Fund to the local government,” he said.

_Published in The Express Tribune, June 18th, 2015._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

CM Khattak inaugurated 40.8 MW Koto Hydel Dam in Dir yesterday (to be completed by 2018)

Several Hydel Power Projects are about to finish by Dec, 2015 (55 MW electricity in total)

61 MW electricity projects are going to finish by Dec, 2018

153 MW electricity projects to be finished by Dec, 2019

*KP govt earlier promised to initiate 356 Micro Hydel Projects. All these 356 projects to be completed by Dec, 2016. Out of these 356 projects:*

207 projects upto 50KW to be completed by September, 2015

87 projects upto 150 KW to be completed by Dec, 2015

31 projects upto 250 KW to be completed by Sept, 2016

Remaining 31 projects to be completed by Dec, 2016

*CM Khattak further announced that KP govt has set the target to generate 4000MW electricity through hydel projects. Details to follow.*

KP hydel projects to generate 55MW by December, sets target of producing 4000MW: Khattak

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

*KPK: Groundbreaking of 41 MW Koto Hydropower Project was done on 4 July 2015 in Timegara, District Lower Dir*

*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal.

Jazzbot said:


> CM Khattak inaugurated 40.8 MW Koto Hydel Dam in Dir yesterday (to be completed by 2018)
> 
> Several Hydel Power Projects are about to finish by Dec, 2015 (55 MW electricity in total)
> 
> 61 MW electricity projects are going to finish by Dec, 2018
> 
> 153 MW electricity projects to be finished by Dec, 2019
> 
> *KP govt earlier promised to initiate 356 Micro Hydel Projects. All these 356 projects to be completed by Dec, 2016. Out of these 356 projects:*
> 
> 207 projects upto 50KW to be completed by September, 2015
> 
> 87 projects upto 150 KW to be completed by Dec, 2015
> 
> 31 projects upto 250 KW to be completed by Sept, 2016
> 
> Remaining 31 projects to be completed by Dec, 2016
> 
> *CM Khattak further announced that KP govt has set the target to generate 4000MW electricity through hydel projects. Details to follow.*
> 
> KP hydel projects to generate 55MW by December, sets target of producing 4000MW: Khattak



I am super excited about the micro hydel projects. People judge it by their small size and think they are insignificant but don't realise what big impact they will have on isolated communities for whom there is no chance to get grid based power. It will bring huge social and economic change for them. I hope the project is expanded further to many more hundreds of microhydel projects maybe even upto a thousand during this tenure.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jazzbot

Bilal. said:


> I am super excited about the micro hydel projects. People judge it by their small size and think they are insignificant but don't realise what big impact they will have on isolated communities for whom there is no chance to get grid based power. It will bring huge social and economic change for them. I hope the project is expanded further to many more hundreds of microhydel projects maybe even upto a thousand during this tenure.




The original thread in which I posted about these micro projects, people indeed are bragging about these dams being too small and bla bla bla: KP hydel projects to generate 55MW by December, sets target of producing 4000MW: Khattak | Page 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## datalibdaz

nomi007 said:


> *KPK: Groundbreaking of 41 MW Koto Hydropower Project was done on 4 July 2015 in Timegara, District Lower Dir*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 The first picture is of 81 MW Malakand III built in 2004 

Second one is 2.6 MW Machai HPP, which started in 2010 and will be completed in next five months

Third one is 18 MW Pehur built in 2008....

There in no 40.8 MW Koto Yet....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

datalibdaz said:


> The first picture is of 81 MW Malakand III built in 2004
> 
> Second one is 2.6 MW Machai HPP, which started in 2010 and will be completed in next five months
> 
> Third one is 18 MW Pehur built in 2008....
> 
> There in no 40.8 MW Koto Yet....



They are using old Pics and saying these are Done by PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## REAL_PAKISTANI

What about Peshawar mass transit???


----------



## nomi007

For promotion of sports, KPESE is
offering facilities to nearly 10,000
Govt Primary Schools across KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

‫پشاور میں ایک انجنیر کا کارنامہ - Hamza & Sajjad Goat Farms | Facebook‬


----------



## nomi007

*forest tree samplings in Kalash valley - Part of KP government billion tree tsunami project*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SBD-3

The book scam ends at no-body getting fired...


----------



## pkuser2k12



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Icewolf

lol only in Pakistan can political parties brag about the development they did. In other countries these developments always have to happen and no one bats two eyes on it.... PTI should start mega projects


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Icewolf said:


> lol only in Pakistan can political parties brag about the development they did. In other countries these developments always have to happen and no one bats two eyes on it.... PTI should start mega projects



According to Imran Khan Mega Projects are waste of Money.... Money should be invested on People only...


----------



## nomi007

* Work begin *
*Bab-e-Peshawar Interchange*















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Muhammad Omar

nomi007 said:


>



It said sb ne chanda jama kia or transformer thek krne lag gai... they should have called electrician + how's is this tabdeeli ?


----------



## aks18

Muhammad Omar said:


> According to Imran Khan Mega Projects are waste of Money.... Money should be invested on People only...




mega projects or metro projects ?? 



Muhammad Omar said:


> It said sb ne chanda jama kia or transformer thek krne lag gai... they should have called electrician + how's is this tabdeeli ?




hats off to wapda and its state of the art customer services under the visionary leadership of pml n

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Muhammad Omar said:


> It said sb ne chanda jama kia or transformer thek krne lag gai... they should have called electrician + how's is this tabdeeli ?


tabdeeli yeh hai specially tere lehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

aks18 said:


> mega projects or metro projects ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hats off to wapda and its state of the art customer services under the visionary leadership of pml n



mega projets... cause according to Imran khan Bridge bnao ge zalzala aai ga bridge gir jai ga roads bnao ge Jung hogi or sb tabah jese Japan or Germany k 7 hua tha paisa logon pe lagana chahye hai 

(Speech in SWAT before Local Body Election)



nomi007 said:


> tabdeeli yeh hai specially tere lehe
> 
> View attachment 236558



BEta g App Imran khan ko kaho k DJ butt k Paise de pehle 8 crore 91 lakh rehte hain Or Tent wale bhi paise mang rhy hain jo 48 lakh rupay hain 

Enjoy Tabdeeli


----------



## pkuser2k12

again express news propaganda ,reham khan for na 19,pti alliance with juif,anp and ppp for local bodies government formation when all three ppp,anp and juif were on streets against pti,40million rs worth of gifts given by cm khatak turns out to be 0.4million and now another topi drama .seth lakhani licking boots ...........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aks18

Muhammad Omar said:


> mega projets... cause according to Imran khan Bridge bnao ge zalzala aai ga bridge gir jai ga roads bnao ge Jung hogi or sb tabah jese Japan or Germany k 7 hua tha paisa logon pe lagana chahye hai
> 
> (Speech in SWAT before Local Body Election)
> 
> 
> 
> BEta g App Imran khan ko kaho k DJ butt k Paise de pehle 8 crore 91 lakh rehte hain Or Tent wale bhi paise mang rhy hain jo 48 lakh rupay hain
> 
> Enjoy Tabdeeli
> 
> View attachment 236565
> View attachment 236566




oo bhai tum lahore mai jagah jagah b fly over bana do lahore ki traffic wesi he shit rehni hai jb tak awam ko educate nai karo gy even tmhare ganjay leader ne UK se mahereeen bulai thy jinho ne is taklay ko kaha tha awam mai traffic sense develop kro roads wide karne se maslay hal nai honay 

and about reham part dude tum logon ky pas PTI k against Chutyap news he hoti hain itna time kyun waste kartay ho chutyap dhodane mai yar ??  mai tou samjha reham khan ko 100 billion rupee ki kisi youth loan scheme ka head bana dia hai like maryam nawaz yeh tou Education se related chez nikliii oooo bc ha ha ha come on nooni toons dont spoil this beautiful thread with your shit news ... nend mai b khan saab tou nazar nai atay tum logon ko


----------



## Jazzbot

KP govt allots land for setting up first oil refinery


Construction of KPK's first ever Oil Refinery is about to kick start, 40,000 barrels oil will be refined per day (Almost 50% of country's total oil daily)..


Mod Edit: Let's not invite a flame war here please.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## aks18

2 lac Rs returned to passengers from overcharging transporters today in ‪#‎Peshawar‬. Daily campaign on till Eid

thank U ‪#‎DCOffice‬ [HASHTAG]#Peshawar[/HASHTAG]




















4 Teams of DC [HASHTAG]#Peshawar[/HASHTAG] are currently Inspecting the Rates Charged by Transporters on different routes.

Any transporter found to have Over-Charged the Public than the Rates set by District Administration is being punished.

Public can lodge a complain on 8333 or directly call on 03059343489

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Jazzbot said:


> KP govt allots land for setting up first oil refinery
> 
> 
> Construction of KPK's first ever Oil Refinery is about to kick start, 40,000 barrels oil will be refined per day (Almost 50% of country's total oil daily)..
> 
> 
> Mod Edit: Let's not invite a flame war here please.



Very nice indeed good news....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

I think this was Development thread Not Political thread

But still Nawaz Norway bhag k gya hai hahahhahahha Haters will post anything better you use your brains before posting something


----------



## aks18

*Tourism dept gets control of 15 Galiyat rest houses*


PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has transferred the administrative control of its 15 rest houses in Galiyat to the tourism department saying the move will boost tourism in the province by providing tourists with a comfortable stay in the region.

In a statement issued here on Friday, Tourism Corporation Khyber Pakhtunkhwa managing director Mushtaq Ahmad Khan said his organisation had prepared a comprehensive operational plan under which rest houses could be rented by anybody at market rate from Eidul Fitr onwards.

“We have devised a booking guideline, details of which will be available soon on the TCKP website i.e. www.kptourism.com. Besides booking policy, the operational plan also covers categorisation of rest houses based on their quality, room rental or full rest house reservation, and booking facility for government servants during their official duty and private visits,” he said.

After the PTI came to power in the province after the 2013 general elections, the party chairman, Imran Khan, had announced the government would privatise the government’s rest houses. Implementing his directives, 15 rest houses had been transferred to the tourism department in Galiyat region for one-year lease on trial basis to generate revenue.

These rest houses will be further leased out to the private sector under a public-private partnership programme.

Under the plan, the current staff of rest houses will continue their duty and get training on hotel management, hospitality and services.

After meeting the recurring expenditure on conservation of some architectural marvels, utilities and salaries, the amount of the rest houses will be divided according to a net profit sharing formula i.e. 75 percent of Galiyat Development Authority (GDA) and 25 percent of TCKP.

The larger share (75 per cent) will go to the cash-starved GDA under a special plan for carrying out ‘Model Social Welfare Activities/Programme’ in the vicinity of these rest houses and also for accomplishing development work for the local community. TCKP GM (properties and admin) Sajjad Hamid said a special properties wing would also be established to manage affairs of rest houses whilst serving as a setup for centralised bookings.

“The rest houses along with the Tourist Information Centres (TICs) at Peshawar, Islamabad, Abbottabad, Dongagali will offer on-the-spot booking whereas an online booking mechanism is also being developed on the TCKP tourism portal which will be connected with international online booking services,” he said.

The official said at the same time, mega publicity of rest houses would be carried out through electronic and print media to attract national and foreign tourists. “Special concessional rates will be offered to government servants who wish to avail the facilities,” he said. Galiyat is a region of outstanding scenic beauty with natural reserve forests.

The Galiyat tract stretching between Abbottabad and Murree is dotted by a number of British-era hill resorts.

Many rest houses located in prime spots date back to the last century and are in need of conservation to restore them to their original historic charm. Once fully privatised, these properties are expected to earn billions of rupees for the province.

Of the 15 rest houses transferred to the TCKP, 11 were owned by the communication and works department and four by environment department.

They included Retreat House Nathiagali, Karnak House Nathiagali, Inspection Bungalow Chand View Murree, Forest Rest House and TCKP Rest House Thandiani, Additional Cottage Nathiagali, Vendia House Nathiagali, Pines Rest House Nathiagali, Forest Cottage Nathiagali, Forest Rest House Dungagali, Forest Rest House Barian, European Cottages 29 and 30 Nathiagali, Secretariat Cottage Nathiagali and Raees Khana Nathiagali, the news release said. 


Tourism dept gets control of 15 Galiyat rest houses - Pakistan - DAWN.COM



Bohat Muft ka Enjoy kar lia government servents ne ab awam ki bari hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Considering our undeveloped m Kala Bagh DAM was suppose to give us 3,600 megawatts 

KPK thru their approach have already made plans to make 50 % of that capacity by smaller dam projects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

nice lights in evening drive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> nice lights in evening drive



This is Lahore My Friend Can't you see Metro Bus thee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Muhammad Omar said:


> Very nice indeed good news....


sukar hai kuch to appreciation b ahe

omer bhai ki taraf se

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Aitebaar is supporting a series of
training for police investigators to
improve the police officers
investigation skills, quality of
evidence collection from crime
scenes and questioning suspects and
witnesses. The programme in
partnership with ‪‎KPPolice‬ and the
School of Investigations (SoI),
Hayatabad conducts training's on
Core Investigation Skills (CIS) every
month. In June, 17 police officers,
including one female police officer
were trained.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

Muhammad Omar said:


> This is Lahore My Friend Can't you see Metro Bus thee




I was about to post the same, looks Lahore..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

nomi007 said:


> sukar hai kuch to appreciation b ahe
> 
> omer bhai ki taraf se



I always Appreciate good development rather by PTI PML N aakhir Paisa Pakistan pe lag rha hai Pakistan ki development ho rhi hai wo jo marzi party kre

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Muhammad Omar said:


> I always Appreciate good development rather by PTI PML N aakhir Paisa Pakistan pe lag rha hai Pakistan ki development ho rhi hai wo jo marzi party kre


good thought .. i also appreciate either party with good development mind

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Peshawar canal 














paf road peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007

2nd phase of billion tree will be started soon
preparations are almost completed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Icewolf

Muhammad Omar said:


> This is Lahore My Friend Can't you see Metro Bus thee



This is PML-N and nooni conspiracy, didn't you know, metro bus was photoshopped in that picture you patwari


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Icewolf said:


> This is PML-N and nooni conspiracy, didn't you know, metro bus was photoshopped in that picture you patwari









Don't want to Disrespect you but seriously get some glasses and see the picture before you speak Blind hater

even the Blind can see the metro there ... if this is photo shopped bring the original here please and also name the area shown in the pic


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Don't see metro , just a bridge


----------



## nomi007

*KP Govt opens up (in 1st Phase) 15 rest houses in Gallyat for public*

*Chief Secretary KP volunteers the Retreat House first - sets example *









*Karnak House next from Gov House control. Area 5000 Sq M, covered 375 Sq M, 4 x bedrooms*





*Police Rest House at No 3. Total land 15000 sq M, covered area 3000 Sq M.*





Inspection Bungalow Chand View Murree under Gov House control going fr public. total land 1500 sq M






*Additional Cottage Nathiagali (Under CM Sect control) also included *




__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Don't see metro , just a bridge



like i said need to get glasses


----------



## nomi007

Kaptaan at mansehra

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## I M Sikander

Muhammad Omar said:


> like i said need to get glasses
> 
> View attachment 237511


Dont argue dude. They ars typical pti youthias, they never agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Ranasikander said:


> Dont argue dude. They ars typical pti youthias, they never agree.



i was amazed to see their mindsets... they calling that this pic was photo shopped i was like WTF


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aks18

nomi007 said:


> Kaptaan at mansehra




Mansehra was badly raped by Timber Mafia good to see imran khan raping the Timber Mafia now and bringing awareness among the locals that they need to grow more trees instead of cutting it way to go Insha Allah we will protect these beautiful valleys  and not to forget tourism is one of the major industry there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

nomi007 said:


> *KP Govt opens up (in 1st Phase) 15 rest houses in Gallyat for public*
> 
> *Chief Secretary KP volunteers the Retreat House first - sets example *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karnak House next from Gov House control. Area 5000 Sq M, covered 375 Sq M, 4 x bedrooms*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Police Rest House at No 3. Total land 15000 sq M, covered area 3000 Sq M.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspection Bungalow Chand View Murree under Gov House control going fr public. total land 1500 sq M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Additional Cottage Nathiagali (Under CM Sect control) also included *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________





a common man never had thought of staying at these rest houses


----------



## nomi007

aks18 said:


> a common man never had thought of staying at these rest houses


but for tourist


----------



## pkuser2k12

* In a first: Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Right to Information Commission penalizes AWKUM registrar *


*



*​*PESHAWAR: For the first time since its formation, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Right to Information Commission has fined someone. Abdul Wali Khan University Mardan’s (AWKUM) registrar has been penalised for refusing to provide information about hirings within the varsity and for failing to reply to a show-cause notice. *

According to a notification available on the official website of the commission, *a fine of Rs25,000* was imposed on Registrar Sher Alam Khan, who is also the public information officer of the varsity, on Wednesday. *He was fined for refusing to provide material to Professor Miraj Khan. The latter had asked him about appointments in the varsity.*

*



*



 The notification added the fine was imposed under clause b of sub-section 3 under Section 26 of K-P RTI Act 2013 which states the commission has the power to impose a daily fine of up to Rs250 per day up to a maximum of Rs25,000 on any official who hinders any activity required to be undertaken by the RTI act, including prevention or delay in the disclosure of information to a requester.

Repeated refusal

Miraj had asked Sher for data on appointments at AWKUM by sending an application to the commission on May 11 but the latter kept silent. Although the commission sent him reminders, he did not respond.

Since the registrar neglected to reply, he was issued a show-cause notice on June 17, to which he also did not respond.

When contacted, Chief Information Commissioner Sahibzada Khalid Khan said,* “If the registrar does not pay the fine and refuses to provide the required information, he would be summoned by the court of law and may be imprisoned for a period of up to two years.”*

Another member of the commission told _The Express Tribune_ the registrar was deliberately trying to withhold the information and the university even tried to replace him. However, it was after almost three show-cause notices that the commission had to take a practical step to show it had the authority to exercise its power.

The member said there were a few more cases that had a similar problem, adding if the people involved do not provide the required information to the public, cases will remain unresolved.

Varsity under scrutiny

The records of AWKUM are being scrutinized by National Accountability Bureau K-P which is looking into alleged illegal appointments on all ranks in the institute.

*On Tuesday, NAB raided the university’s accounts office and seized the data after the administration refused to allow the audit of its expenditures and projects. In addition, the Ehtesab Commission had issued several notices to the university on various dates, asking the administration to provide information regarding hiring done between 2010 and 2014.*

Hailing the move

Nevertheless, the decision of the commission was welcomed by social activists who had previously decried the commission of being lenient with0 those who have not been providing the required data.

Centre for Governance and Public Accountability welcomed the decision. In a statement issued, CGPA said Sher *“wilfully prevented and delayed the disclosure of information, violating fundamental rights of the public under Article 19-A of the Constitution of Pakistan”.*

Article 19-A says every citizen shall have the right to have access to information in all matters of public importance subject to regulation and reasonable restrictions imposed by law. Lauding the move, the NGO added, “This will also send a strong message to public bodies to comply with the provisions of law.”


*In a first: RTI Comission penalises AWKUM registrar - The Express Tribune*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007




----------



## aks18

nomi007 said:


> but for tourist




obviously for a local tourist not for some one having contact in govt departments to get a free stay there on our tax money


----------



## nomi007

aks18 said:


> obviously for a local tourist not for some one having contact in govt departments to get a free stay there on our tax money


always negative thinks
now they are under public private patnership


----------



## aks18

nomi007 said:


> always negative thinks
> now they are under public private patnership




before it was 11 crore rupee burden on tax payers money now it will generate money for kpk whats so negative thinking in it ??


----------



## nomi007

‫آی جی پولیس خیبر پختونخوا ناصر خان درانی... - Imran Khan (official) | Facebook‬
IGP KP, Mr. Nasir Khan Durrani, visits forward check posts, bordering Tribal Areas, before Eid





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153132990404527





Later on IGP visited Lahore Bus stand Peshawar and mingled with commuters & transporters. IGP asked from them about performance of Police and law & order situation. The transporters and general public while praising the working of Police stated that they stand with Police and will thwart the nefarious designs of militants in collaboration with KP Police. They expressed full confidence on Police under the command of IGP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magician007

*3,000 buses in Peshawar made to return overcharged fare to passengers*

Teams of the district administration checked over 3,000 vehicles and returned Rs760,000 to passengers during the past five days. An official statement said that a series of meetings were held and a special plan was devised to overcome the problem.

All the four bus stands, including Peshawar Bus Terminal, Haji Camp Bus Stand, Charsadda Adda and Kohat Road Adda, were visited by teams of officials where banners were displayed for public awareness and also a warning to the transporters to avoid overcharging.

The administration has also imposed Section 144 on sale of toy guns and firecrackers in Peshawar to discourage Kalashnikov culture and to divert the attention of children towards healthy activities. The raiding parties of administration have also confiscated fireworks and hundreds of toy guns in this connection.

*Teams of officials checked overcharging by transporters ahead of Eid*
Four teams comprising representatives of the transporters, Municipal Corporation Peshawar and traffic police, headed by additional assistant commissioner, checked vehicles and asked the passengers to know if they had paid extra fare.

It was stated that Deputy Commissioner Riaz Khan Mehsud had also constituted 12 teams of officials for effective price control to ensure availability of food items at the government prescribed rates.

It was stated that until 27th of Ramazan a total fine levied in Peshawar on account of overcharging and low quality of food was over Rs4.8 million. During the raids 9,640 premises were visited and 1,782 accused persons arrested. The administration also took the initiative of establishing Ramazan sasta bazaar at Chowk Yadgar where 50 stalls were set up to provide daily use items to public. The administration also formed market committees with the involvement of community in different areas to facilitate consumers. Besides, anti-encroachment drive also remained effective.

Several operations were conducted in Hayatabad, Karkhano and University Road where 693 cabins were removed, while two double storey houses at Gulbahar were demolished. In addition 1.5 kanals of government land was retrieved in Yousufzai market, Hayatabad. Land properties were also retrieved in other parts of the district, the statement claimed.

The administration has also warned the owners of bakeries to avoid overcharging. After negotiations the rates of various sweets were fixed in the limits of provincial metropolis. The administration has launched SMS service in Peshawar so that the residents could communicate their concerns to the relevant officials.

_Published in Dawn, July 17th, 2015_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Deforestation is very heavy good to see new trees have been planted ....trees are lung of planet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

It would have been suitable to allot the project to Turkish company to establish and train local workforce

A full metro like solution is ideal 10-15 year solution


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*عمران خان کا پختونخوا کے 5 بڑے ہسپتالوں کا آپگریڈ کرنے کا فیصلہ اور انکا نظام شوکت خانم کے طرز پر ہوگا ...... کامیابی کیلئے دعاگو ہیں*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

t is really important to understand the story behind numbers and these tell the whole nation how KP is changing.
KP's education budget allocation was Rs. 16,628 per child in 2013-14, the same in Punjab was Rs. 11,118 per child, Sindh was 12,947 per child, and Baluchistan was Rs. 17,971 per child.

Of these allocations, Punjab only utilized 66% of its allocated budget, Baluchistan utilized only 91.6%, and Sindh utilized 92.5%. KP was the highest utilization among all four provinces with more than 100% of allocated money, making KP the highest money spend per child on education of all the four provinces in Pakistan.

This is real change and no one can compete with that!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

sorry not trolling but how can you spend 100.7% from 100% budget? 

and what about development budget which they spend just 46%? 

any independent souce of these figures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Muhammad Omar said:


> sorry not trolling but how can you spend 100.7% from 100% budget?
> 
> and what about development budget which they spend just 46%?
> 
> any independent souce of these figures



Im wondering the same, I think that its overspending, like taking loan that was not allocated or something, @ajpirzada can you enlighten us?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nasirahmad

using .7% of other budgets


----------



## Edevelop

*PTI claims improvement in K-P, but the tales of Nathiagali speak otherwise*
By Aaminah Qadir Published: July 21, 2015




Landslides, destruction and chaos on the roads leading into Nathiagali. PHOTO: AAMINAH QADIR

*I spent my childhood playing in daisy-filled meadows, walking the pakdandis and exploring the narrow roads of Nathiagali. I have drifted along these pakdandis for miles, getting lost in the green hills only to be brought home by the villagers who witnessed us growing up. My family and I are blessed that we can flee to the Galiyats, escaping the hustle bustle and frenzy that has seeped into almost every other city in Pakistan.*

The hill station has been my parents and grandparents retreat of choice since the 60s. This year brings the fourth generation of our family to the Galiyats at a tender age of just nine months. Over these decades, Nathiagali has become our home and the people residing in the villages surrounding it have become our extended family. The residents of Nathiagali have taken over the preservation of its unique charm personally by planting over 150,000 trees. They also started a local ambulance service and have uplifted the educational standards of schools. And hence, predictably, any destruction of my home evokes strong emotions in me.

What has set Nathiagali apart from other hill stations is how it remains in its natural state — untouched. The occasional VIP movement shakes the peace — whether they are passing through to go to the governor’s or chief minister’s house — but they all pass, leaving behind the quaint town with its residents and its narrow roads. The hill station has been conserved, because unlike Murree and other once-beautiful hill stations, its care has been left to the people who live within it. That is until the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaaf’s (PTI) government came into power in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) with its lofty plans to expand roads and tourism.

Let me clarify — I am a proponent of increasing tourism, as are the shopkeepers and locals I have consulted. The K-P government’s plan to open guesthouses to the public is promising; this will provide tourism spaces that once belonged solely to government and army personnel. I am hopeful the plan will be mindful about the importance of proper maintenance of facilities and historic spaces.

However, their intention to make these free or cheap for the public is misguided. Heritage sites such as the ones they have now opened up to the public are preserved by charging top-dollar worldwide. Furthermore, the previously government-run chalets called the “Sarhad Tourism Chalets” are run-down and dilapidated, due to a lack of adequate maintenance.

None of the locals are willing to stand by and watch the destruction and defacing of their hometown; one of the rare few places free from the clutches of our short-sighted and ill-planned leadership. Shopkeepers say that they find no logical reason to expand the roads of the bazaar (market) — the project the government has embarked on — as tourism is peaking, even before such expansion. They complain construction was at a standstill the entire year and only resumed in the last six weeks of summer, during peak tourist season, with no management present which is clearly hampering this tourist season currently underway.

Consequently, the bazaar is ridden with slush, landslides and overflowing water, and age-old trees are being cut at random. Many in the marketplace are disillusioned; they say the new government has destroyed Nathiagali beyond repair, that it can never be restored to its original state. Shopkeepers complain their business has seen a decline since the beginning of the project and worry things won’t pick up if the area’s sanctity isn’t safeguarded.

Ultimately, the government fails to recognise the problem is of management, that wider roads will not alleviate traffic problems as there are no policemen or government officials supervising the streets or the construction work. It is heart breaking to witness the PTI government ruin the character of a beautiful hill station — a hefty price to pay for wide roads. After all, small hill stations and towns in Europe and America have flourishing tourism industries with small, winding roads, so why can’t we?

Below is the story in pictures:





This road leading to the Nathiagali Bazaar was constructed during the British Raj. It has been demolished in order to construct a dual carriageway. Shopkeepers say the government has “ruined” the bazaar.





A view of the 40-feet deep parking lot that was set to be constructed. Locals say the government has now abandoned the idea of a lot, and is simply extending the road, obstructing current access to the shops.





Age-old trees destroyed. Could they not have been avoided?





Here is a picture of a newly carpeted road. Why have these trees been cut when they are clearly not obstructing the road path? The management displays a sheer lack of care for the few regions of Pakistan that remain in their natural, beautiful state.





A 200 year old tree cut and destroyed.










Landslides, destruction and chaos on the roads leading into Nathiagali.


----------



## Edevelop

nomi007 said:


>




*Peshawar’s mass transit system hits new snag*

*PESHAWAR: The much-talked about ‘mass transit system’ in the provincial capital has hit newer snags with those associated with one of Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf’s pet projects are now acknowledging its dream may not realise, not at least in its present term in office.
*
*“It seems difficult now,” Senator Mohsin Aziz, deputy chairman, Board of Investment, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, the architect of the mass transit system, acknowledged, while talking to Dawn. *

*Mr Aziz, a born Peshawari industrialist now associated with PTI, who had piloted the project, who has been running from pillar to post, says the Pakistan Railways plans to lay down second track from Karachi to Peshawar which might leave little or no space to run air-conditioned buses along the existing tracks from Chamkani to Hayatabad. *
*
He said that he along with Chief Minister Pervez Khattak met with Railways Minister Khwaja Saad Rafiq just a day before Eid to discuss the project. He said that the federal minister told them that the work was ongoing to finalise feasibility of second railway track from Karachi to Peshawar and it was difficult for him to commit anything before it was completed.*

*“The railway’s feasibility is expected to be finalised by the end of next month. “We will then sit down and compare feasibility of our mass transit system with the railway’s report and see if there is space for us to run our buses along the tracks,” Mr Aziz said.

“Khwaja sahib was very positive but from the looks of it, it seems to me that there would not be enough space on either side of the existing railway tracks for us to run MTS on either side.”*

*Mr Aziz had envisaged running private-sector-owned air-conditioned buses from the eastern Chamkani point to west-end Hayatabad, utilising railway-owned land along the existing tracks to avoid Peshawar’s chaotic traffic. *

*According to him, infrastructure construction etc for the proposed MTS would have cost Rs14 billion including roads, overhead bridges and that a Korean transport company had agreed to run the buses on the routes charging existing fares from passengers. *

*With Mr Aziz’s brainchild MTS now more or less a no-go, attention is being paid to two other options, sources say. *

*The most expensive option, more expensive than Islamabad Metro, is to carve two-lanes each on both sides out of the already crammed 20 kilometres long existing Grand Trunk Road including Khyber Road that passes through the cantonment area from Chamkani to Hayatabad and run buses.*

*The pre-feasibility of the project, pushed by a former federal bureaucrat and a former diplomat, associated with PTI has cost millions of rupees. “It’s not even a pre-feasibility. It is basically a concept paper,” a source familiar with the proposal said. *

*“A rickshaw wallah can prepare such a concept, prepared by an Australian,” the source said, requesting he not be named. “It is ridiculous. Anyone living in Peshawar knows the state of traffic mess in the city. You don’t need a foreigner to come and tell you that,” he said.*

*A feasibility report to be financed through a grant of the Asian Development Bank would cost $10 million. That in Pakistani rupee term comes to Rs1.15 billion. “This is just the cost of the feasibility report,” the source said.*

*“The cost of the entire project, if carried out would be in excess of Rs50 billion. Can this poor province afford this? This is one big question we need to ask ourselves before we make any decision,” the source argued.*

*In contrast to the ridiculously expensive two-lane project proposal, Mr Aziz’s MTS feasibility cost Rs22 million only and it too contained alternative propositions. *

*The third option now before the Pervez Khattak government is to run air-conditioned buses to ply on existing roads to provide better transportation facilities to the people. “It can be a joint public-private venture,” the source said. *

*But critics say that while the introduction of new air-conditioned buses may provide better transportation facility, it would neither cut down travel time between the eastern and western ends nor the costs. *

*“The buses would be running along rickshaws, rehris and donkey carts. This proposition is by no means an answer to our massive transportation problem,” the source acknowledged.*

*With all these options, though technically still on the table, yet more or less out of question either for being unfeasible or way too expensive, Peshawar is left with no other choice. “Lahore has its Metro. Rawalpindi-Islamabad got its Metro and Karachi is getting one also. Where do we stand in this equation,” the source asked. *

*Analysts now wonder whether Chief Minister Khattak should have accepted and not spurned Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif’s offer to build a Metro Bus System in Peshawar too. 

“Should we have accepted the offer? I think we should have.*

*It was federal money. Sharif is helping Sindh build Metro and Orang Line. The money is not coming from his personal kitty. Its federal money and KP and for that matter, Peshawar is as much entitled to it as Karachi or Pindi is,” one official said. *

*“But for that the PTI leadership would have to eschew its criticism of the Metro Bus by calling it a Jangla Bus. And that would be a climb down for the party leadership and this is what they would never do. It’s a matter of politics and egos,” the official remarked.
*
Peshawar’s mass transit system hits new snag - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> *Peshawar’s mass transit system hits new snag*
> 
> *PESHAWAR: The much-talked about ‘mass transit system’ in the provincial capital has hit newer snags with those associated with one of Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf’s pet projects are now acknowledging its dream may not realise, not at least in its present term in office.
> *
> *“It seems difficult now,” Senator Mohsin Aziz, deputy chairman, Board of Investment, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, the architect of the mass transit system, acknowledged, while talking to Dawn. *
> 
> *Mr Aziz, a born Peshawari industrialist now associated with PTI, who had piloted the project, who has been running from pillar to post, says the Pakistan Railways plans to lay down second track from Karachi to Peshawar which might leave little or no space to run air-conditioned buses along the existing tracks from Chamkani to Hayatabad. *
> *
> He said that he along with Chief Minister Pervez Khattak met with Railways Minister Khwaja Saad Rafiq just a day before Eid to discuss the project. He said that the federal minister told them that the work was ongoing to finalise feasibility of second railway track from Karachi to Peshawar and it was difficult for him to commit anything before it was completed.*
> 
> *“The railway’s feasibility is expected to be finalised by the end of next month. “We will then sit down and compare feasibility of our mass transit system with the railway’s report and see if there is space for us to run our buses along the tracks,” Mr Aziz said.
> 
> “Khwaja sahib was very positive but from the looks of it, it seems to me that there would not be enough space on either side of the existing railway tracks for us to run MTS on either side.”*
> 
> *Mr Aziz had envisaged running private-sector-owned air-conditioned buses from the eastern Chamkani point to west-end Hayatabad, utilising railway-owned land along the existing tracks to avoid Peshawar’s chaotic traffic. *
> 
> *According to him, infrastructure construction etc for the proposed MTS would have cost Rs14 billion including roads, overhead bridges and that a Korean transport company had agreed to run the buses on the routes charging existing fares from passengers. *
> 
> *With Mr Aziz’s brainchild MTS now more or less a no-go, attention is being paid to two other options, sources say. *
> 
> *The most expensive option, more expensive than Islamabad Metro, is to carve two-lanes each on both sides out of the already crammed 20 kilometres long existing Grand Trunk Road including Khyber Road that passes through the cantonment area from Chamkani to Hayatabad and run buses.*
> 
> *The pre-feasibility of the project, pushed by a former federal bureaucrat and a former diplomat, associated with PTI has cost millions of rupees. “It’s not even a pre-feasibility. It is basically a concept paper,” a source familiar with the proposal said. *
> 
> *“A rickshaw wallah can prepare such a concept, prepared by an Australian,” the source said, requesting he not be named. “It is ridiculous. Anyone living in Peshawar knows the state of traffic mess in the city. You don’t need a foreigner to come and tell you that,” he said.*
> 
> *A feasibility report to be financed through a grant of the Asian Development Bank would cost $10 million. That in Pakistani rupee term comes to Rs1.15 billion. “This is just the cost of the feasibility report,” the source said.*
> 
> *“The cost of the entire project, if carried out would be in excess of Rs50 billion. Can this poor province afford this? This is one big question we need to ask ourselves before we make any decision,” the source argued.*
> 
> *In contrast to the ridiculously expensive two-lane project proposal, Mr Aziz’s MTS feasibility cost Rs22 million only and it too contained alternative propositions. *
> 
> *The third option now before the Pervez Khattak government is to run air-conditioned buses to ply on existing roads to provide better transportation facilities to the people. “It can be a joint public-private venture,” the source said. *
> 
> *But critics say that while the introduction of new air-conditioned buses may provide better transportation facility, it would neither cut down travel time between the eastern and western ends nor the costs. *
> 
> *“The buses would be running along rickshaws, rehris and donkey carts. This proposition is by no means an answer to our massive transportation problem,” the source acknowledged.*
> 
> *With all these options, though technically still on the table, yet more or less out of question either for being unfeasible or way too expensive, Peshawar is left with no other choice. “Lahore has its Metro. Rawalpindi-Islamabad got its Metro and Karachi is getting one also. Where do we stand in this equation,” the source asked. *
> 
> *Analysts now wonder whether Chief Minister Khattak should have accepted and not spurned Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif’s offer to build a Metro Bus System in Peshawar too.
> 
> “Should we have accepted the offer? I think we should have.*
> 
> *It was federal money. Sharif is helping Sindh build Metro and Orang Line. The money is not coming from his personal kitty. Its federal money and KP and for that matter, Peshawar is as much entitled to it as Karachi or Pindi is,” one official said. *
> 
> *“But for that the PTI leadership would have to eschew its criticism of the Metro Bus by calling it a Jangla Bus. And that would be a climb down for the party leadership and this is what they would never do. It’s a matter of politics and egos,” the official remarked.
> *
> Peshawar’s mass transit system hits new snag - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NaMaloom

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 239977




Says the 'experienced team' patwari where Rawalpindi looked like Venice on steroids just recently while Khaadim-e-Aaala enjoyed Eid in London licking the Queen's feet.


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


> *Peshawar’s mass transit system hits new snag*
> 
> *PESHAWAR: The much-talked about ‘mass transit system’ in the provincial capital has hit newer snags with those associated with one of Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf’s pet projects are now acknowledging its dream may not realise, not at least in its present term in office.
> *
> *“It seems difficult now,” Senator Mohsin Aziz, deputy chairman, Board of Investment, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, the architect of the mass transit system, acknowledged, while talking to Dawn. *
> 
> *Mr Aziz, a born Peshawari industrialist now associated with PTI, who had piloted the project, who has been running from pillar to post, says the Pakistan Railways plans to lay down second track from Karachi to Peshawar which might leave little or no space to run air-conditioned buses along the existing tracks from Chamkani to Hayatabad. *
> *
> He said that he along with Chief Minister Pervez Khattak met with Railways Minister Khwaja Saad Rafiq just a day before Eid to discuss the project. He said that the federal minister told them that the work was ongoing to finalise feasibility of second railway track from Karachi to Peshawar and it was difficult for him to commit anything before it was completed.*
> 
> *“The railway’s feasibility is expected to be finalised by the end of next month. “We will then sit down and compare feasibility of our mass transit system with the railway’s report and see if there is space for us to run our buses along the tracks,” Mr Aziz said.
> 
> “Khwaja sahib was very positive but from the looks of it, it seems to me that there would not be enough space on either side of the existing railway tracks for us to run MTS on either side.”*
> 
> *Mr Aziz had envisaged running private-sector-owned air-conditioned buses from the eastern Chamkani point to west-end Hayatabad, utilising railway-owned land along the existing tracks to avoid Peshawar’s chaotic traffic. *
> 
> *According to him, infrastructure construction etc for the proposed MTS would have cost Rs14 billion including roads, overhead bridges and that a Korean transport company had agreed to run the buses on the routes charging existing fares from passengers. *
> 
> *With Mr Aziz’s brainchild MTS now more or less a no-go, attention is being paid to two other options, sources say. *
> 
> *The most expensive option, more expensive than Islamabad Metro, is to carve two-lanes each on both sides out of the already crammed 20 kilometres long existing Grand Trunk Road including Khyber Road that passes through the cantonment area from Chamkani to Hayatabad and run buses.*
> 
> *The pre-feasibility of the project, pushed by a former federal bureaucrat and a former diplomat, associated with PTI has cost millions of rupees. “It’s not even a pre-feasibility. It is basically a concept paper,” a source familiar with the proposal said. *
> 
> *“A rickshaw wallah can prepare such a concept, prepared by an Australian,” the source said, requesting he not be named. “It is ridiculous. Anyone living in Peshawar knows the state of traffic mess in the city. You don’t need a foreigner to come and tell you that,” he said.*
> 
> *A feasibility report to be financed through a grant of the Asian Development Bank would cost $10 million. That in Pakistani rupee term comes to Rs1.15 billion. “This is just the cost of the feasibility report,” the source said.*
> 
> *“The cost of the entire project, if carried out would be in excess of Rs50 billion. Can this poor province afford this? This is one big question we need to ask ourselves before we make any decision,” the source argued.*
> 
> *In contrast to the ridiculously expensive two-lane project proposal, Mr Aziz’s MTS feasibility cost Rs22 million only and it too contained alternative propositions. *
> 
> *The third option now before the Pervez Khattak government is to run air-conditioned buses to ply on existing roads to provide better transportation facilities to the people. “It can be a joint public-private venture,” the source said. *
> 
> *But critics say that while the introduction of new air-conditioned buses may provide better transportation facility, it would neither cut down travel time between the eastern and western ends nor the costs. *
> 
> *“The buses would be running along rickshaws, rehris and donkey carts. This proposition is by no means an answer to our massive transportation problem,” the source acknowledged.*
> 
> *With all these options, though technically still on the table, yet more or less out of question either for being unfeasible or way too expensive, Peshawar is left with no other choice. “Lahore has its Metro. Rawalpindi-Islamabad got its Metro and Karachi is getting one also. Where do we stand in this equation,” the source asked. *
> 
> *Analysts now wonder whether Chief Minister Khattak should have accepted and not spurned Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif’s offer to build a Metro Bus System in Peshawar too.
> 
> “Should we have accepted the offer? I think we should have.*
> 
> *It was federal money. Sharif is helping Sindh build Metro and Orang Line. The money is not coming from his personal kitty. Its federal money and KP and for that matter, Peshawar is as much entitled to it as Karachi or Pindi is,” one official said. *
> 
> *“But for that the PTI leadership would have to eschew its criticism of the Metro Bus by calling it a Jangla Bus. And that would be a climb down for the party leadership and this is what they would never do. It’s a matter of politics and egos,” the official remarked.
> *
> Peshawar’s mass transit system hits new snag - Pakistan - DAWN.COM



At least there is a proper feasibility going on....

It's not like a guy gets an idea and you have to get it done within 8 months, jaisa bhi ho.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

NaMaloom said:


> Says the 'experienced team' patwari where Rawalpindi looked like Venice on steroids just recently while Khaadim-e-Aaala enjoyed Eid in London licking the Queen's feet.



He's not Imran Khan that went to London for London Plan and Did Sit-ins.... He's the one Licking Queens feet for donations... and how about Peshawar Tabdeeli? even Peshawar looked liked Venice when it rained and remember the storm when 40 people died in Peshawar....

Some people like you all know how to criticize.... Florida now days is having floods cause of heavy rains... when it's rains more then 100mm in less then few hours every city in world gets flooded .... how many times you see Pindi and Lahore flooded in light rains?

budget of 100% while spending 100.7% damn inexperienced team can't even right the figures right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nasirahmad

using .7% of other budgets

using .7% of other budgets


----------



## NaMaloom

Muhammad Omar said:


> He's not Imran Khan that went to London for London Plan and Did Sit-ins.... He's the one Licking Queens feet for donations... and how about Peshawar Tabdeeli? even Peshawar looked liked Venice when it rained and remember the storm when 40 people died in Peshawar....
> 
> Some people like you all know how to criticize.... Florida now days is having floods cause of heavy rains... when it's rains more then 100mm in less then few hours every city in world gets flooded .... how many times you see Pindi and Lahore flooded in light rains?
> 
> budget of 100% while spending 100.7% damn inexperienced team can't even right the figures right




Yeah 100.7% means .7% was borrowed on top of 100% allocated funds for the education sector in order to meet financial commitments of ongoing projects - a lesson in finance for patwaris, damn! I thought patwaris knew 'finances'.. lol

Patwari experienced team, only used 66% of education budget funds, tsk tsk.

London Plan? lol Patwari wet dreams have no limits..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Jango said:


> At least there is a proper feasibility going on....
> 
> It's not like a guy gets an idea and you have to get it done within 8 months, jaisa bhi ho.



Millions were wasted without any result !

... and technically it wasn't even a feasibility study. Here is someone working on it had to say about it:

" The pre-feasibility of the project, pushed by a former federal bureaucrat and a former diplomat, associated with PTI has cost millions of rupees. “It’s not even a pre-feasibility. It is basically a concept paper,” a source familiar with the proposal said.

“A rickshaw wallah can prepare such a concept, prepared by an Australian,” the source said, requesting he not be named. “It is ridiculous. Anyone living in Peshawar knows the state of traffic mess in the city. You don’t need a foreigner to come and tell you that,” he said. "



In Punjab:

Lahore Rapid Mass Transit feasibility studies were done from 1991-2011
Islamabad BRT feasibility from 2010-2014
Rawalpindi BRT from 2013-2014
Multan BRT feasibility from 2013-to May 2015
Faisalabad Rapid Mass Transit feasibility from 2013 to present.


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

NaMaloom said:


> Yeah 100.7% means .7% was borrowed on top of 100% allocated funds for the education sector in order to meet financial commitments of ongoing projects - a lesson in finance for patwaris, damn! I thought patwaris knew 'finances'.. lol
> 
> Patwari experienced team, only used 66% of education budget funds, tsk tsk.
> 
> London Plan? lol Patwari wet dreams have no limits..



yeah right you can borrow development Buget PTI have 54 % unused Development Budget Why only borrow .7%??



nomi007 said:


> View attachment 240244
> View attachment 240245
> View attachment 240246
> View attachment 240247
> View attachment 240248
> View attachment 240249
> View attachment 240250
> View attachment 240251




Can we Call it ShowImrani??? if Shahbaz Shareef do it it's Showbazi but if Imran khan is doing it he's leading from the Front hahahahahahah 

and please open a Separate Thread for this this is Development thread not ShowImrani


----------



## ghazi52

..................
*Swimming training compulsory for cops: KP IGP*

ALI AKBAR 






The IGP said that police officers taking part in flood relief activities face difficulties because they are not able to swim. ─ 
PESHAWAR: Inspector General of Police (IGP) Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Nasir Khan Durrani on Thursday announced compulsory swimming lessons for the provincial police force in order to prepare them for duty in flood-affected areas.

Speaking to journalists at a police Eid Milan party in Peshawar IGP Durrani said the police should be prepared to facilitate the masses in all respects. He said a request had been made to the Pakistan Navy to train the police force in this field.

The IGP said that police officers taking part in flood relief activities face difficulties because they are not able to swim. Durrani said that training would help the police work more efficiently in flood-affected areas.

Answering a question, Durrani said that the presence of Daesh or the self-styled Islamic State (IS) on the Afghan side of the border could not be ignored. He added that the police were trying to hinder foreign funding of terrorists.

.....................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NaMaloom

Muhammad Omar said:


> yeah right you can borrow development Buget PTI have 54 % unused Development Budget Why only borrow .7%??




Patwari disinformation.. Education budget allocated amount has been used up 100% and then .7% extra borrowed to support ongoing projects. If you need official figures, submit a RoI to KP government and your requested figures will be provided by the respective department. Other than that, quit trolling this thread like the PTI obsessed patwari you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nasirahmad

Muhammad Omar said:


> yeah right you can borrow development Buget PTI have 54 % unused Development Budget Why only borrow .7%??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we Call it ShowImrani??? if Shahbaz Shareef do it it's Showbazi but if Imran khan is doing it he's leading from the Front hahahahahahah
> 
> and please open a Separate Thread for this this is Development thread not ShowImrani


hahahahahh jalo ma_t hahahahah jalo_

grea_t man love u
noora league seiko


nomi007 said:



View attachment 240244
View attachment 240245
View attachment 240246
View attachment 240247
View attachment 240248
View attachment 240249
View attachment 240250
View attachment 240251

Click to expand...

ea_


----------



## nomi007

Muhammad Omar said:


> yeah right you can borrow development Buget PTI have 54 % unused Development Budget Why only borrow .7%??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we Call it ShowImrani??? if Shahbaz Shareef do it it's Showbazi but if Imran khan is doing it he's leading from the Front hahahahahahah
> 
> and please open a Separate Thread for this this is Development thread not ShowImrani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Proposed site for International Cricket Stadium in KP

Hayatabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

[ Hayatabad Sports Complex Peshawar - Up gradation Continues ]
Some highlights:
*1. New football stadium completed 
2. Swimming pool fully upgraded
3. Main hall for indoor sports ready*

























__________________


__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nomi007

*KP govt lays down hockey field in district mardan for the public to play and prosper*






*almost completed*
__________________
▇ ▇ ▇ ▇ ▇ ▇ ▇ ▇ 
P A K I S T A N

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well realistic grass like Turfs now a days cost 2 Million per installation

Its possible for *200 Million USD investment *to install


50 Quality Turfs for Football , given to Universities \ Clubs to run run leagues *Can be used for Rugby or American football, heck if you want play kabadi 

50 Quality Turfs for Hockey , given to Universities \ Clubs to run run leagues

> Don't need water
> Do not need a gardener to take care
> Looks new even after 10 years
> Make money when regional leagues run on the grounds

Promote healthy culture of sports and leadership










A Sports village of sorts offers lot of chances for youth to enjoy healthy activities








Absolutely no reason why

Karachi can't have -> 5 Turf soccer fields , and 5 Hockey turfs - with 5 Tennis courts
Lahore can't have -> 5 Turfs soccer fields , and 5 Hockey turfs - with 5 Tennis courts
Pindi can't have -> 5 Turf soccer fields and 5 Hockey fields - with 5 Tennis courts
Pishaewar can't have -> 5 Turf soccer fields and 5 Hockey fields - with 5 Tennis courts
Quetta can't have -> 5 Turf soccer fields and 5 Hockey fields - with 5 Tennis courts

Open to Public / Regional Leagues (Pay rent and play)

1 Time 200 Million USD investment , no dealing with grass


TAJARBAKAR PATORON AND CHEIF was easy to blame hockey team for lack of Olympic qualifying but you need proper facilities and leagues

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

nomi007 said:


> *KP govt lays down hockey field in district mardan for the public to play and prosper*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *almost completed*
> __________________
> ▇ ▇ ▇ ▇ ▇ ▇ ▇ ▇
> P A K I S T A N

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Great work being done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*Small Dam at Bisham is under construction *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

Wildlife Park DI KHAN by Ali Amin Gandapur



























Jafar Zakori | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

..................................................

*Forest Plant Bank managed by Forest Department, KP Govt Kalash valley*





_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

PTI MPA Arif Yousaf's restaurant and sealed it for its substandard quality.

his reaction:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/625713509444288512

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Parvez Khattak along with Information Minister Mushtaq Ghani visiting the under construction work of Hayatabad Flyover at Hayatabad Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

*New Pedestrian bridge near Lahore Adda, Peshawar to avoid further deaths while crossing GT Road 








*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*Naya Peshawar Part-I
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*Naya Peshawar Part-II
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*Naya Peshawar Part-III*














more coming soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................................
*Proposed amendment : K-P’s request for water compensation in limbo*







Response over amendment proposed by province for IRSA Act delayed. 

*PESHAWAR: 
Concerns over water management are growing and so are the grievances.*

Although the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa government moved to amend the Indus River System Authority (IRSA) Act 1992 in March, it has not heard back from the committee constituted to resolve the problem under the Council of Common Interest (CCI).

The committee constituted under the CCI is headed by the Federal Minister for Water and Power, Khwaja Muhammad Asif. Speaking at a meeting held recently, a high-ranking official from the Ministry for Inter-Provincial Coordination said the irrigation department had informed the government that not a single session of the committee has been convened so far.

Although the provincial government sent a reminder to the council on June 1, a response has yet to be received.

*Water distribution*

According to the summary sent by K-P to the council, IRSA was established to monitor and regulate water resources in accordance with the Water Apportionment Accord.

“Under the accord, Punjab was to get 47.7%,” read a copy of the documents available with _The Express Tribune_. “Meanwhile 41.7%, 7.5% and 3.3% would be allocated to Sindh, K-P and Balochistan, respectively.”

In order to utilise the assigned quota, the federal government was expected to facilitate one scheme each for all four provinces under the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP).

“The first phase of development has been completed at the Greater Thal Canal in Punjab, Rainey Canal in Sindh, Kachhi Kanal in Balochistan,” stated the documents. “However, Chashma Right Bank Canal (CRBC) lift-cum-gravity project, which will provide water for irrigation to the southern districts of K-P, has not been approved for over two decades due to a lack of funding.”

*Waiting for CRBC project*

According to insiders, this has not only increased the cost of the CRBC project but has also prevented the province from utilising its share of water

The K-P government has proposed amendment in Section 8(1)(f) of the IRSA Act 1992. Under the provision, any question that may arise between two or more provinces in respect of distribution of river and reservoir water can be settled. However, the provincial government had suggested the inclusion of compensation mechanisms for use of water rights.

Through this amendment, compensation can be sought for K-P’s share of water. Furthermore, the government also wants to devise a formula whereby payment of arrears can be worked out.

The amendment has sparked a debate amongst provinces but Balochistan has endorsed K-P’s claim.

“The claim for arrears has not gone down too well with the provinces which are using a larger share of water,” said an official from the ministry of water and power. “There does not seem to be any solution to the problem anytime soon.”

*Benefits anticipated*

The K-P irrigation department has estimated around 1.1 million, 15,000 and 600 hectares of uncultivated land will be watered if the project is approved.

The main beneficiaries of the project will not only be the southern districts of K-P but even of southern Punjab.

The issue is likely to trigger a heated debated amongst provinces in the CCI. Officials privy to the developments said Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has taken a stand on the issue and it is likely to be taken up on various platforms

................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Encroachment removal from Bundhi Naala under the watch of District Administration of Peshawar at the directives of CM KP
Via Directorate of Information & Public Relations, Govt. of KP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Yeh kya bnaya hai inhn ne Flyover k neeche?? kisi ko pata hai? koi toilet bol rha hai koi traffic police office 

Confused 





*


----------



## nomi007

*IG KPK Nasir Durrani address at the Eid millan party in central police office, Peshawar*

*



why other IG are not following IG nasir durrani*

*that's why KPK police is improving day by day*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Work to restore Peshawar walled city soon*
BUREAU REPORT — PUBLISHED about 18 hours ago
WHATSAPP
 0 COMMENTS


PRINT




PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa tourism, culture and archaeology department is set to start implementing an ambitious agenda to restore the past legacy of the historic ‘Walled City Peshawar’ as well as revive cultural activities in the province.

A meeting chaired by secretary Azam Khan and attended by all relevant officials was held to discuss ideas and ways to revive cultural, sports, tourist and youth activities in the entire province.

The meeting decided to initiate various cultural festivals and activities under the Revival of Indigenous Cultural Heritage (RICH) project to be implemented by the directorate of culture in collaboration with the local artists, CBOs/ NGOs as implementing partners in the project, decided meeting.

The project is to work as a catalyst in identifying and reviving the celebrations of the indigenous culture of the province. It will also help document all human cultural assets and prepare a comprehensive online database available to researchers, scholars, policymakers and those who have an interest in culture of this region, the meeting was informed.

It will begin in all districts of the province in collaboration with the district-based grassroots organisations, cultural operators, arts councils, culture and tourism support groups, artisans and craftsmen associations and civil society organisations which have considerable knowledge and skills about their local cultures and heritage, said a press release issued here.

*Tourism, culture dept also plans to revive cultural activities in province*
Secretary Azam Khan said the project was aimed at documenting, preserving and promoting the indigenous cultural heritage and tourism of all the communities living in the culturally-rich Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

According to the release, to retain the historic character and culture of the old city of Peshawar, the directorate of archaeology is launching a project titled ‘Conservation of Peshawar Walled City.’

Under the project, the city walls and historic 16 gates would be conserved for tourism purposes.

PTI Chairman Imran Khan is particularly interested in this project, the meeting was informed.

The meeting was told that the project would be in two phases. Initially, documentation and master plan would be prepared and implementation phase would follow.

The Peshawar Walled City Authority would be established to administer it.

For this purpose, technical assistance has been sought from the Belgian University, which specialises in preserving historic cities and Peshawar is one of the oldest living cities of Asia.

Dr Abdul Samad, director (archaeology and museums), said the directorate had planned to conserve old monuments of Peshawar.

He said the provincial government had allocated Rs200 million for the Walled City project.

During the meeting, the directorate of culture was also tasked to establish a state-of-the-art audio and video studio, which would be first of its kind in province and perhaps the entire country. The studio will help promote creations of local artists, who lack resources to afford a private studio for their recordings.

The officials also discussed the cultural beautification of Peshawar city according to accepted standards in art and design.

The directorate of culture was asked to run it effectively.

Under the project, volunteers will be given training to create awareness about the cleanliness and woo the masses to participate in keeping the city clean. Soon visible changes will be seen through aesthetically pleasing artwork around the city under the guidance of national experts.

The directorate of culture will also identify living human assets and maestros of various fields of culture so that the government could honour them with recognition awards like ‘Lifetime Achievement Awards’. A directory will also be published under the title “The best of KP” or “Living Human Treasures.

The project is aimed at preserving the knowledge and skills of the maestros and to salute our living legends for their lifelong struggles in different fields of art, crafts, literature etc.

_Published in Dawn, August 1st, 2015_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Great ideas to beautify the city .. and also very green

Nice mini art works decorating the cities



























Ideas of Honorable Imran KHAN






Time for good old Admiration

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

............................................*Govt allocates Rs 1,000m for Peshawar Northern bypass*

ISLAMABAD – The government has allocated Rs 1,000 million for Peshawar Northern bypass in the present Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) and the National Highway Authority (NHA) would strive for its early construction, an official said.

The NHA official said that completion of the 34 kilometre project would ease traffic burden on the roads inside Peshawar city and link to Peshawar-Islamabad Motorway with GT Road. He said that bottlenecks in the project were sorted out in collaboration with the provincial government which would prove helpful in its early completion.

In the ongoing Public Sector Development Programme, Rs 600 million had been allocated for Peshawar Northern bypass. The project was approved by the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) in 2010 but work was delayed mainly due to non-availability of sufficient funds.

He said that total estimated cost of the project was Rs9002.750 million and so far Rs 5354.316 million had been spent on the project. He said that the project was handed over to the NHA in 2003 and initially a 26km long road was designed to be constructed as part of the Peshawar Ring Road project.

But as per the changed design, it will be a four-lane expressway that will link the Peshawar-Islamabad Motorway with the Peshawar Torkham Expressway and will bypass the Hayatabad and Baramarkets ending at the Takhta Beg Bridge near Jamrud...............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

PMLN Minister Praising KPK Health Department

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

KP flood relief, Govt/Admin, Police and Army creating synergy !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

KP Police pays homage by marking 4th August as Yom-e-Shuhda !


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007

*Government College for Girls completed in Yar Hussain Swabi.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Its good to see Imran khan is trying his best, way to go ...


----------



## nomi007

*پیکر خیبر پختونخوا اسمبلی اسد قیصر کوسٹریٹ چلڈرن اکیڈمی کے قیام کے حوالے سے ناسافہ فلیٹس سے متعلق بریفنگ دی جارہی ہے





Under-Construction Rescue 1122 building Swabi Rd, Mardan. 






Cemented stone check dam for agricultural land irrigation in Khar, Malakand Soil Conservation Dept 






Nasapa flats for street children which includes school and sporting facilities 


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waleed3601

nomi007 said:


> *پیکر خیبر پختونخوا اسمبلی اسد قیصر کوسٹریٹ چلڈرن اکیڈمی کے قیام کے حوالے سے ناسافہ فلیٹس سے متعلق بریفنگ دی جارہی ہے
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under-Construction Rescue 1122 building Swabi Rd, Mardan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cemented stone check dam for agricultural land irrigation in Khar, Malakand Soil Conservation Dept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nasapa flats for street children which includes school and sporting facilities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


building school + hostel for street children.......
i dont care how many political blunders IK makes, my vote will go to PTI.
i doubt anyone else in Pakistan power corridors has ever thought about street children...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

That college and those flats look highly impressive... With Imran now focusing more on the province I am expecting some great things to cone out of kpk in the next 2 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

If Karachi / Sindh comes into PTI control , Karachi would become awesome again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

4 ADP schemes of Agri Dept KP completed spanning 2-4 yrs inc activating 209 water user associations











1523 water courses lined, 431 water storage tanks constructed. 





















Lining of Water Courses, improvement & water storage tanks (4 x ADP schemes completed) 












__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari

Huh ? Nasapa flats for street children ? 

What a joke. These Nasapa flats are constructed by the Housing department solely for the purpose of auctioneering to public servants. This has been going on for many years. Its not an initiative of PTI government.

Anyways this is what is actually happening in KP. See video below to see the reality.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## ghazi52

..............................
Dir Lower 200 trained in fish farming. 36 ponds constructed to promote fish farming & generate employment






Fisheries Dept KP Rehab of trout hatcheries in Chitral, U/ Dir, Swat, Shangla & Shino-Kaghan: Completed 










_
........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007

@
*Qalandari *
*where is kanjari billu rani whole sindh is in flood*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007

* green and clean Peshawar *






*Before & after near KTH uni road, Volunteer force Wadaan is doing fantastic work*





























__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................
*
Book Your Favourite TCKP Rest House in Galiyat Now*











For Bookings Contact: 0310-0991718, 0314-9211213, 0300-4581004
Tourism Corporation Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

Water Pond constructed at Chapal Piran *Malakand* District by Soil conservation Dept KP via/ RIO Malakand

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Briliant color adds to beauti of the city

The problem I see in general in Pakistan is , the houses/ buildings are not enforced to paint over buildings regularly

a) Such action would create jobs
b) Also beauti of the city would enhance


However the decorative work is wonderful







This tourism initiative is fantastic idea , the houses are wonderful for small vacation for middle class family etc







The "I Love Pakistan" paint job , awesomeness

Such a simple approach to fixing the appearance of city


Nice to see "Green grass" finally proper grass






Have to say that this would be a awesome women's school what a lovely design behind a lovely blue sky nothing in background

I hope they decide to grow proper grass field for children

Have to admit I thought this was commercial housing

Only wish if they had , put the electric wiring underground












The brick work is wonderful - very clean building work






Once again, hats off to Imran Khan for setting up trend of making hospital. Yes, Imran Khan’s Shaukat Khanum hospital’s success has really proved to be an inspiration to all those who dream to build their own hospital. Further, its good to see our sportsmen and other celebrities doing lots of good things for their country. Recently we have seen Shahid Khan Afridi coming up with a hospital in his village.

Abrar ul Haq also has opened a hospital. Afridi upon the opening of his hospital said that now mothers won’t lose their sons and daughters or sons and daughters won’t lose their mother just because of non-availability of proper hospital or doctor. Pakistani female Squash player Maria Toor announced that she is going to build a hospital for the drugs addicted people in KPK.

Well, it’s good to see more hospitals are being built in KPK as Imran Khan’s Shaukat Khanum hospital is being built there, Afridi has announced to open branches of his hospital all over Pakistan and specially KPK and now Maria Toor is really looking forward to come up with a hospital. *Maria said that she will try to come up with a hospital that has every possible treat for drug addicts and will equip with latest machinery. Mari Toor belongs to North Waziristan and wants to do something for her country and motherland. She is aiming to build that hospital in North Waziristan.*

Players and stars do lots of things for their country, the reason behind is that, they actually know the importance of the country and have realized whatever they are, are due to their country and they know that they are nothing without their country so they have these feelings to repay their country and do good for their country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FunkyGen

Shameful that a thread watched by 30+ people has been brought down to 17, poor job @Leader...


----------



## nomi007

more dams images are coming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Cool.. Looking forward.. Some great effort placed in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

FunkyGen said:


> Shameful that a thread watched by 30+ people has been brought down to 17, poor job @Leader...


????



nomi007 said:


> * green and clean Peshawar *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Before & after near KTH uni road, Volunteer force Wadaan is doing fantastic work*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________




hats off to this man and other boys !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Leader said:


> ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hats off to this man and other boys !



Yes @noomi007 has been exceptional... I have been watching this thread for some time now and early everyday my mobile has notification of noomis post. Truly amazing effort being placed here. Unlike other guys who post news and pamphlets in their development threads , he puts pictures which throws any doubts out of the window... You don't need a 1000 word pamphlets full of promises when you have the real thing in front of you as an image.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

saiyan0321 said:


> Yes @noomi007 has been exceptional... I have been watching this thread for some time now and early everyday my mobile has notification of noomis post. Truly amazing effort being placed here. Unlike other guys who post news and pamphlets in their development threads , he puts pictures which throws any doubts out of the window... You don't need a 1000 word pamphlets full of promises when you have the real thing in front of you as an image.



oh yes, he is very well informed and updates the thread with real work progress !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..........................




.................................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*@ saiyan0321 *
*@** Leader*
*thanks for appreciation*
_*new dams images part1*
*



*
*









*
_
*45% work has been completed project will be completed next year in Q2 2016 inshaAllah*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*BIZA irrigation scheme*

*
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## nomi007

_*new dams images part2*_
*Construction of Diversion Weir on Kabul River*

A permanent diversion weir (barrier across a river designed to alter its flow characteristics) across Kabul river to divert water in the Kabul River Canal system is under execution at a cost of Rs 795 million. This project will ensure diverting the designed discharge of 850 cusec for irrigating 76,720 acres of agricultural land round the year in Districts Peshawar and Nowshera - Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Irrigation Department.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007

*part2*

going to share complete list of of dam which has been completed
&
under construction dams by *PTI in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa *

*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Leader

Tightened screws against offenders, KP Ehtasab courts bound to process cases in 3 months !

Tightened screws against offenders, KP Ehtasab courts bound to process cases in 3 months !

Tightened screws against offenders, KP Ehtasab courts bound to process cases in 3 months !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*part3a
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*part3b*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 240239
> View attachment 240241
> View attachment 240242


Simplicity at its best!


----------



## nomi007

*Work in progress: Bab-e-Peshawar Flyover ‪Peshawar‬





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*Dancing Fountain Peshawar





*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Imagine if such , channels can be made from Punjab towards baluchistan to create artificial lakes when water is high level in Punjab , we could create unimaginable water reserve and solve the water drinking problem in country

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

Newly introduce KPK health system

























__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Its about time the doctors started to work instead of hosting *TALK SHOWS *in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

nomi007 said:


> *Dancing Fountain Peshawar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful . Mashallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Naya Peshawar!





Peshawar Traffic Police got 20 new Suzuki inazuma bikes.
these bike are state of the art 250cc fully customized for traffice Police wardens.










__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Impressive the police department salary improvement and new equipment introduction is eye catching and good initiative

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aaqib khan pakistani

Mashallah imran khan is the true leader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khalidr

Putting foot down: 500 VIPs ticketed within 10 days - The Express Tribune

Microsoft mulls innovation centre for Peshawar - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

* Sharki Police Station Peshawar *




















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

24 years old PTI nazim D.I.khan _smile emoticon_








*ڈیرہ اسماعیل خان ،لکی مروت ،کرک ،ٹانک اور بٹ گرام سے ڈیزل کا خاتمہ جبکہ *

*پشاور نوشہرہ چارسدہ تورغر سے ایزی لوڈ کا ایک بار پھر خاتمہ ہو گیا اور 

ن لیگ کا گڑھ ہری پور اور ایبٹ آباد بھی ن لیگ کے ہاتھ سے نکل گیا 

تحریک انصاف نے اکیلے ان پرانی پارٹیوں کو خیبر پختونخواہ میں ایک بار پھر شکست دے دی*

*تحریک انصاف نے 23 میں سے 10 ضلعی نظامت اور
70 میں سے 30 تحصیلی نظامت جیت کر 
خیبر پختونخواہ کا بلدیاتی انتخابات کا معرکہ مار لیا*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

Nazims 

PTI 10 

JI 4

PMLN 3 

JUIF 2

ANP 2 

PPP 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Under consideration: Microsoft Innovation Centre in Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*تحریک انصاف کے ضلعی ناظم ارباب عاصم خان بلا مقابلہ پشاور کے ناظم منتخب*







yahoodi nazim

jui-f will entitled him very soon

hahahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

nomi007 said:


> * Sharki Police Station Peshawar *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________



This can't be our police station. State of the art and gives an air of professional environment. Amazing and the work efficiency would become three folds if such police stations were created everywhere. Great step there.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007

*Malakandir Area
BEFORE*





*AFTER PTI Govt*





*Developmental works in Union Councils 8 Faqir Abad #Peshawar PK-1*





*Peshawar canal update*





*Roads renovation in process, Phase 7 Hayatabad,*




















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007

*PEDO- GoKP funded Micro Hydel equipment's at one of the 55 sites to be fixed in Chitral*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

Electronic signage in #*KP* for traffic instruction making a sense for change

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## spartanblade2

ما شاء الله

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## waleed3601

nomi007 said:


> Electronic signage in #*KP* for traffic instruction making a sense for change


nice. very professional. they have such signs here in Doha, and all of them are charged by solar cells.
very useful for indicating drivers of oncoming construction sites and diversions in the road.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

Secretary LG Mr. Syed Jamal ud Din Shah inspects the sewerage project in Peshawar 




















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Abbottabad ( ) ‪#‎Galiyat‬ Roads
Extension , Widing , Side Wall , RCC
Works Continue.... The work was
started by KP Govt This and Near to
Completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

nomi007 said:


>




"*MVolunteer *is taking Steps for the Beautification of Peshawar.
best wishes to *Team IMVolunteer*






nomi007 said:


> Electronic signage in #*KP* for traffic instruction making a sense for change

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

The neon traffic sign is an amazing step. The biggest problem in night time driving is that you cannot see the traffic signs. This will seriously help drivers and reduce accidents while also create an air of professionalism amongst the kpk traffic police department. That professionalism will help solve various traffic related problems that plague our nation.


----------



## nomi007

*Water & Sanitation Services Peshawar WSSP *


Vesbo Spira Pipe is a U-PVC piping technology produced on site and used for non-pressure, gravitational substructure applications. Spira Pipe is stored as profiles on drums and formed into pipes when necessary. The volume needed to transport Vesbo Spira Pipes is 10 times less than other piping systems. Spira Pipe is produced at the site from 6 inches to 12 feet diameters.

Newest Technology introduced for the first time in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa by WSSP Peshawar

Products - Spira Pipes - Vesbo Asia Pacific

http://tedeum.com.sg/data/Vesbo-Spir...esentation.pdf

























__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

A newly constructed bridge in bannu to connect 2 villages by KP Gov and UNDP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..............................................................................................
*KP’s growth strategy*

THE Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has devised a strategy to push up the annual economic growth to 7.5pc within the next three years from the current rate of 4.5pc.

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Economic Growth Strategy 2015-18, has recently been approved by the provincial cabinet entailing long and short- term measures.

One of the objective of the growth strategy is to improve the provincial human development indicators up to the national average, for the KP economy to grow in line with the national targets set under Vision 2025.

The strategy document has identified urbanisation, trade and connectivity, agriculture, overseas export of skilled workforce, construction and mining as the key economic sectors, having the potential to grow. This growth will help eradicate poverty and open up new jobs for millions, who enter the KP labour market.

According to the official statistics, the KP has the country’s highest poverty rate of 39pc coupled with a higher unemployment rate. To provide decent jobs to the youth, the province needs an annual 3pc growth in the job creation, which can be achieved only if the overall provincial economy grows at least at 6pc annually.

*Most of the overseas KP workers are mainly working in the Gulf region, but they don’t possess skills which fetch high income. The strategy suggests upgrading skill standards and quality*
....

*Road Widening Malam Jabba Road Kalam*













*
PTDC 90 rooms Hotel Construction*











......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I hope they introduce 1 , standard of school across , same furniture , equipment and facilities 
So universal growth is uniformly achieved

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

D.I.Khan Circular Road (19-KM)Under-Construction. Road Carpeting Continue

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*Bab-e-Peshawar Interchange*
















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Yes its KP Police click courtesy Mardan Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

* work in progress at Gulbahar chowk*






* work in progress at construction of Bab Peshawar flyover at Jamrud road Hayat Abad*




















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Nice clean & Green road







Nice clean work

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalidr

Nearly 5,000 cops punished in KP during past two years: report - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

*Energy Projects in KP. Courtesy Energy &Power Dept KP*
*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1652055438412530




**@**syedali73** @**Oscar @**Horus*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................................................Abbotabad .............
.









__
.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007

Khyber Teaching Hospital Peshawar‬ Up-Gradation and Extension were started Two Years ago. By the Grace of Allah Building almost complete. By this extension ‎Hospital‬ Capacity will become double of current capacity. It Increase hospital Beds and New Units.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007

*لگاتار دوسری بار چیمپئن بننے پر پشاور والوں کو مبارک باد 

کسی زمانے میں یہ ٹیم زمبابوے جیسی ہوا کرتی تھی*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RealNapster

nomi007 said:


> *Energy Projects in KP. Courtesy Energy &Power Dept KP*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1652055438412530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **@**syedali73** @**Oscar @Horus*


@ice_man .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Plantation Campaign in D.I.Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

KPK: 356 mini hydro-power projects update


 








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1654125138205560






A 23km canal is under construction in Swat. Upon completion in 2 years, it will improve agriculture in these areas and will also have several mini hydel power projects installed on it that will generate cheap electricity for nearby areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Jazzbot said:


> 23km canal is under construction in Swat. Upon completion in 2 years,


they should do it in 1 year ... I appreciate any work on agriculture and industry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Sulman Badshah said:


> they should do it in 1 year ... I appreciate any work on agriculture and industry




I also thought that, maybe the tough terrain and / or weather of swat is a reason?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nomi007

AOA, We are currently collecting and compiling 356 #KPK Hydel Project status and progress, hopefully we will be able to present it tonight in video format. 
* اسلام و علیکم: ہم اس وقت 356 خیبرپختونخوا ہائیڈل پروجیکٹ کی پیش رفت مرتب کر رہے ہیں, امید ہے کہ ہم یہ آج رات تک ویڈیو پیش کرنے کے قابل ہو جائیں گے- شکریہ*

Thank You and Keep Smiling
Team Naya KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nomi007

e ticketing in lady reading hospital

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jazzbot

Guess the young lad standing in front of IK. @Leader

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## nomi007

Imran Khan with the Champions of National ‪#‎T20‬ Cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Guess the young lad standing in front of IK. @Leader



where?



Jazzbot said:


> Guess the young lad standing in front of IK. @Leader



who is he?


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> where?
> 
> 
> 
> who is he?





Opening batsman of winning Peshawar team, Riffatullah. IK met Peshawar team yesterday in Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

This plant nursery at Adenzai District
Dir Lower has 1.1 M plants under
Billion Trees Tsunami project.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

*After Anti-encroachment Campaign. Nathia Gali Bazar Road made wider and Carpeted with Black Top. Footpath etc in Pipeline. Completed date november 2015*
‪Tourism‬ ‪BeautifulKP‬ ‎NayaKP‬ Development‬ ‪ Nathia Gali‬










__________________


Speedy work is on at KhariaGali to Ayubia Road by #GalyatDevelopmentAuthority #Tourism 





__________________



Revamping of Gda Nathia Gali club underway 







*KP Highways Council has approved construction of 3 new highways at an estimated cost of Rs.1360 Million *









__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Ayubia wali road kb bne gi ???


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

nomi007 said:


> e ticketing in lady reading hospital




This is really good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Muhammad Omar said:


> Ayubia wali road kb bne gi ???












__________________
almost near completion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## insight-out

*Innovating Against Odds: How a Province in Pakistan is Transforming Itself*

*World Bank Report*
*



*

Pakistan’s Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) seems like an unlikely place for a tech revolution. This northern province of Pakistan has faced a myriad of challenges over the last decades with regards to security, governance, and limited opportunities. Young people are especially affected by this instability, as limited economic and employment opportunities stifle their transitions into adulthood.

Around 53 million Pakistanis are under the age of 30, (60 percent of the population), and these young people present a unique opportunity to unlock potential growth and development through social and economic inclusion of its youth. The tech sector is one area of increasing possibilities, both to generate employment and to harness the creativity of young people to develop tech driven solutions for common business, social, civic and political challenges.

The great thing about technology is that it transcends geography. Global connectivity and a growing digital economy mean that KP’s youth can connect to jobs available online. And a greater number of free courses and online training means budding entrepreneurs can be found just about anywhere. 

In 2013, the Government of KP, in partnership with the World Bank, devised a strategy to focus on linking its youth with global employment opportunities and to promote the empowerment of tech entrepreneurs. Two years later, Peshawar is emerging as one of Pakistan’s tech hubs and its image and the image of local youth is changing.

*How Peshawar’s image changed in two years *

At the heart of the new strategy was a focus on people. It started with asking who are the youth who are coding and building apps? What are these young people saying about their own futures? It started with hosting a few events, working together with local partners to get the word out and to convene young people and begin building communities.

One such activity is an annual tech conference that creates opportunities for networks, community building and vibrant discussions on themes of innovation, entrepreneurship and freelancing. The Digital Youth Summit (DYS), co-organized between local partner Peshawar 2.0, the KP IT Board and the World Bank, is now becoming one of Pakistan’s premier tech conferences. Every year, the summit features a startup expo, hands-on training and workshops, and gathers world-renowned speakers from the business startup and tech communities to discuss how to promote the digital economy in KP and beyond.

What started as a movement “by entrepreneurs for entrepreneurs” now brings together 500 people, and reaches an estimated 1.2 million people through social media channels. The positive image of Peshawar goes a long way in rebranding KP and instilling pride in its local youth. 

*What’s next? *

While events bring visibility and raise awareness, these activities need to be part of a broader strategy to generate employment opportunities and the growth of innovation and entrepreneurship for its youth. Community building is an important first step, but this community must be fostered through support to innovation, entrepreneurship and financing.

DYS has served as a catalyst for change. For example, it created a platform for Peshawar’s local business leaders to establish an angel investor network, committed to investing in local youth. Peshawar 2.0 recently launched an incubation program “Revolt” to foster local talent. This is just the beginning.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

Muhammad Omar said:


> Ayubia wali road kb bne gi ???


[GDA is Working Day and Night for Visible Change in Galiyat: Director Administration Raza Habib]

ABBOTTABAD: The Galiyat Development Authority (‪#‎GDA‬) is working day and ‪#‎night‬ to complete the construction and repair of roads in time in the scenic ‪#‎Galiyat‬ region.
This was stated by ‪#‎Director‬ GDA ‪#‎RazaAliHabib‬ while briefing Secretary Sports, Tourism & Youth Affairs Muhammad Azam Khan, who is also director general of GDA. 
He said that the work was in three shifts and the roads between the tourist resorts ‪#‎Nathiagali‬ and ‪#‎Ayubia‬ have been widened while the others were repaired.
The official said that 80 per cent construction work on other roads will be completed by November 30. “Eleven out of 17 small and medium roads in four serene spots in Ayubia, ‪#‎Khanaspur‬, Nathiagali and ‪#‎Changlagali‬ are near to completion,” he added.
The repair and renovation work of chairlift is in full swing to make it functional next week. The chairlift was built in 1964 and since then no major repair work had been done.
After the repair of ‪#‎chairlift‬, the official said, the tourists along with their families would be able to enjoy ride between the scenic spots.
The director also informed that the GDA would also launch another cleanliness campaign from September 14 in which garbage on 30 kilometer road from Baragali to Barian would be disposed of.
For this purpose, he said, extra sanitation staff had been hired, who will be provided necessary equipment to make the drive a success.
It should be noted here that previously the GDA had a successful cleanliness drive in the main tourist spots - Nathiagali, Ayubia, Changlagali and others. The campaign was widely appreciated by visiting tourists and people from all walks of life.
To ensure cleanliness, the director held a meeting with the owners of hotels and asked them to keep their surroundings clean, or else the GDA will seal the hotels.
In this regard, an agreement was also signed with the hotels while the local population in six Galiyat townships extended full support to the government in this new initiative after they were sent letter for cooperation to keep Galiyat clean.
The members of Nathiagali Club had taken initiative for cleaning Galiyat and removing encroachments but due to lack of resources and funds the task was not completed.
Soon after taking over charge of GDA, the new management launched several uplift projects in Galiyat to facilitate tourists and local population.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

Abaseen‬ ‪ ‎Safari‬ ‪#‎Train‬ Trip from
‪Peshawar‬ to ‪#Attock‬ Khurd by
‪#TCKP‬
Highlights

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................................................................

*Int’l company agrees to establish oil refinery in Karak 

*




....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nomi007

ghazi52 said:


> .................................................................................................
> 
> *Int’l company agrees to establish oil refinery in Karak
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


hope federal govt will allow
but chances are rare
as they put hurdles in Peshawar mass transit system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

*Khaleej Times* reporting the revolutionary steps taken by new KPK govt so far: Naya KPK: Change that others can see, but our own cannot!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=971685122894555




The historical tourist resort complex of Attock Khurd is situated on the eastern bank of Indus River near the old iron girder bridge built in 1883, which links Khyber Pakhtunkhwa with Punjab. The old British railway station built around 1880 with its magnificent stone masonry and beautiful Victorian architecture is set in a hilly backdrop of an area steeped in the romance of history. The British established the North Western Railway Attock Khurd Resort as a popular fishing spot and hunting ground for black partridge and wild fox. On the western bank is a tall First World War memorial. It was built in the memory of the men of the 40th Pathan Regiment which took part in the World War-I. Mughal Emperor Akbar the Great had built the Attock Fort in 1518 AD. It stands majestically by the side of the Indus and runs two miles in circumference. Remains of the old British Victorian cemetery, Begum ki Sehrai, Bahram ki Baradari, tomb of the unknown dancer and many Hindu, Jain and Sikh temples of the bygone era are located in the vicinity.

The Tourism Corporation Khyber Pakhtunkhwa collaboration with the Pakistan Railways initiated a train tour for bloggers, photographers, video makers and instagramers from Peshawar to Attock Khurd on Saturday, the 27th of September.The guests enjoyed a rare glimpse of a section of the Rawalpindi-Landi Kotal route. and were enthralled by the scenic sites, lush green Helds and orchards of peaches and plums, undulating hillocks and the rugged Manglot mountain range. The highlight of the journey was the seven tunnels, welcomed with hooting and loud clapping by the participants. We really appreciate the efforts the TCKP is putting in to revive tourism in our province again and we encourage all our fans to do try a tour on the Safari Train.

We would like to extend a special thankyou to Peshawar 2.0 for putting us on the invite list. And to Sajid & Zeeshan for the music track. We hope that you enjoy the video and as always we are expecting your feedback.
Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

nomi007 said:


> This plant nursery at Adenzai District
> Dir Lower has 1.1 M plants under
> Billion Trees Tsunami project.



Plant nursery at Adenzai District Dir Lower has 1.1 M plants under Billion Tsunami project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

nomi007 said:


> Plant nursery at Adenzai District Dir Lower has 1.1 M plants under Billion Tsunami project.



Any specific type of Plants they are planting?


----------



## datalibdaz

Muhammad Omar said:


> Any specific type of Plants they are planting?


Types of plants which can only grow in Nursery's and not on actual barren lands....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Muhammad Omar said:


> Any specific type of Plants they are planting?


mostly depends upon area 

like in manshera 
pine tree



datalibdaz said:


> Types of plants which can only grow in Nursery's and not on actual barren lands....


before comments see previous posts
chawal admi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

*Green Growth: The billion tree tsunami in KP an ambitious but ambiguous goal*
June 22, 2015 by Salman Khan in Accountability, featured




Community people at Village Ghari Chandan in Peshawar’s suburbs watering saplings planted under the Green Growth Initiative of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government. Photo by News Lens Pakistan / Salman Yousafzai

Peshawar: The rugged, barren landscape of Garhi Chandan village is an eye-sore. A vast dry landscape with low hills, it reflects the midday sun of June with an intensity that makes one want to run for shade. But on this day, the middle aged Hazrat Gul is upbeat, despite the heat and the light that makes his squint his eyes and cover his face with a hand.

“Soon, this will be a forest of trees,” he points at the open land stretching before him, a pool for shimmering heat, the sunlight beating against its hot, hard surface.

Gul is not alone in his optimism for a barren plain turned paradisaical with a surfeit of green. Men in this village on the outskirts of Peshawar nod in agreement when he speaks excitedly of the ambitious afforestation drive of the provincial government to plant a billion trees in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province in five years.

Theirs is one of the villages selected for plantation of saplings, a billion of which will be planted across the province. On this day, the men of the community are out, along with the children, filling containers from a tanker to water the saplings planted in the village. It is an arduous undertaking, given the huge number of saplings.

Under the Green Growth Initiative launched by the Pakistan Tehreek e Insaaf government in KP in February this year, the provincial governments aims to plant a billion trees, increasing forest cover by 22 per cent, conducting bi-annual plantation drives and double the size of national parks over a period of five years.

The first phase of the Billion Trees Tsunami Afforestation Project in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa saw at least 11 million saplings of different species planted across the province. According to figures provided by the provincial forest department, only 20.3 percent or 1.510 million hectares of the total 7.4 million hectare area in KP is under forest, while 26 percent of the total area is rugged and barren.

The phase-1 of the project costing 886 million rupees has been sponsored through the Annual Development Programme of forest sector by the government of KP. The phase-2, estimated to cost 13448.364 million rupees, will be sourced through the provincial ADP and support from potential donors. Official data reveals that in ADP 2014-15, 486 million rupees had been allocated to the project by the provincial authorities while the rest of funds will be arranged through re-appropriation.

The project also aims to protect the existing forests and endangered species as people widely use forest wood for fuel. To make up for the attrition, fast growing tree species will be planted.The forestry authorities have chosen to plant saplings of polai, eucalyptus, tanap, sheesham, panata, cypress, and cedar trees. These trees are indigenous to this region and their uncontrolled – and in many cases illegal culling – has reduced their number to an alarming extent.

According to the Divisional Forest Officer Gulzar Khan, around 11 million saplings had been planted over 6,000 hectares in the first phase of the project. He said that 3.4 million saplings had been distributed among the people over the last one year.

Khan said that 250 hectares of land had been covered in Garhi Chandan village and during the next phase of the project they would plant more saplings over 25,000 kanals. He added that the species planted in Garhi Chandan included polai, shesham, chirpine, kikar, zizyphus, sanata, willow, poplar, amaltas, black bakain and diltoides.The species of plants have been planted in different regions of KP as per the climate conditions.

“With the help of village communities, 18 guards have been engaged on daily wages for the protection and conservation of natural regeneration in the state owned forests,”Khan told News Lens.

He said that the forest department lacked resources like manpower and transportation facilities but will try its best to make the project successful. “It’s a race against time,” he said, suggesting that the damage to flora in the province has been wide and need immediate steps to restore it.”Private nurseries are established at the union council and village level for the next phase plantation.”

During the first phase, the forest authorities established village development committees, joint forest committees and women organizations to plant saplings and protect trees. The process will continue till the end of project to provide assistance to communities in selection of areas for plantation, ensure protection from grazing, trampling,raise awareness and support to planned adaptation against climate change.

The PTI chairman Imran Khan had launched the Billion Trees Tsunami campaign in February 2014 under the umbrella of Green Growth Initiative of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa aimed at ‘greening the growth and development’ of the province. It is expected to increase the forest area from 17 per cent to 22 per cent.

However, the campaign, which was launched with great pomp and show, is progressing at a slow pace due to financial constraints and shortage of nurseries and manpower.

For the next phase of the project, officials said 6,000 million rupees were required but they had only received 600 million rupees – a mere 10 per cent of the total amount allocated.

Special assistant to the Chief Minister KP, Fazl – Ilahi said the campaign to grow one billion trees in four years was made without proper calculation because the forest department did not have its own nurseries to provide saplings for the campaign.

“It was an ambitious campaign, made without looking into realities,” he said.

Fazl-Ilahi said that the provincial government had also started a crackdown against timber Mafia in the province to protect the forests.

“It is important to launch large-scale afforestation programmes in order to protect the ecosystem and rural livelihood, ” said Divisional Forest Officer Gulzar Khan. “The campaign will provide the government an umbrella for the tree farming industry, prevent soil erosion and conserve natural resources. We will involve local communities to play an active role in the drive and create over 0.5 million employment opportunities. Schoolchildren will be asked to volunteer for the plantation drive.”

According to the forest department figures, as many as 20,000 private and government nurseries had been established throughout the province for the second phase to keep a steady supply of saplings to the growers. Some 19,9759000 plants will be raised in model nurseries and 6,63,25,000 plants in private nurseries for the project.
Green Growth: The billion tree tsunami in KP an ambitious but ambiguous goal - NewsLens Pakistan

Regarding sustainability of the Green Growth Initiative, monitoring of tree plantation and care of saplings, an official of the project Ali Haider told News lens that they had established 400 village development committees (VDCs) under the supervision of Divisional Forest Officers (DFOs) to empower communities to take charge of their resources and mobilize communities to strengthen monitoring systems and watering schedule for new sapling.

“The sub divisional forest officer and the regional forest officer will supervise the work and would be responsible for carrying out the campaign in keeping with its vision,” said Haider.

Dr.Shafeeq ur Rehman, a professor at the Environmental Sciences Department University of Peshawar told New lens that it was an ambiguous target to plant billion trees in five years.

“It is not impossible but not an easy task,” he said.

Back in Garhi Chandan, Hazrat Gul eyes sparkle with the new hope of finding a source of income. “We are thankful to the forest department and the provincial government that planted millions of trees in this barren and rugged land.”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed Bilal Abbas

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Yeh kya bnaya hai inhn ne Flyover k neeche?? kisi ko pata hai? koi toilet bol rha hai koi traffic police office
> 
> Confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is just a sample of our old city culture. Part of project beautification and face lifting of Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaneesh852

Height of lawlessness. In no other part of this country this kind of thing happens


----------



## Syed Bilal Abbas

SHAMK9 said:


> A city with a huge population gets a shit airport like that? CAA should sack the person who came up with this



Agreed. This model looks like a bus terminal...



Muhammad Omar said:


> Peshwar doesn't have much population so what's wrong with this?? Even Faisalabad airport will be like that... And Peshawar is just 1 hour 30 min away from Islamabad they can use Islamabad New Airport when functional...



You need to get your facts. Although there are no proper census available officially from Government but local administrations has declared some stats which says Peshawar has a population of over 4 Million now.. I think you are not really up to date with the current census or may be you are still stuck in 1981 and 1998 population census. Faisalabad is a bigger city I agree, but it doesn't have much air traffic. Multan is a smaller city even then it has a better Airport. 

My question would be, Why are you being so much against Peshawar? I think its your jealousy that speaks all the time. You can't see Peshawar or KPK's prosperity. 

And yes, In a way you are right about Islamabad's proximity to Peshawar but Air Traffic in Islamabad already sucks. Go and see the Air Traffic stats, Peshawar is the 4th busiest Airport in Pakistan and there are more local and International flights than Multan or Faisalabad.



ghazi52 said:


> >>>. . . .
> Proposed Bacha khan Airport after renovation
> 
> 
> Shitty New Look... I think we should now try to see other cities as a benchmark. Multan for instance has a better airport and traffic congestion is very very less than that of Peshawar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> ............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Syed Bilal Abbas said:


> This is just a sample of our old city culture. Part of project beautification and face lifting of Peshawar



and all the time i was thinking of it as a Traffic Police warden office


----------



## Syed Bilal Abbas

Muhammad Omar said:


> and all the time i was thinking of it as a Traffic Police warden office



They may be providing such offices to Wardens in Islamabad and Punjab but not here in Peshawar. Or may be your still too young to understand what an office looks like.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Syed Bilal Abbas said:


> They may be providing such offices to Wardens in Islamabad and Punjab but not here in Peshawar. Or may be your still too young to understand what an office looks like.



yes m to young to understand the need to Heritage (old Cultural) box under the Flyover.... it's not a public toilet it's not for traffic police what is it for then?


----------



## Syed Bilal Abbas

Muhammad Omar said:


> yes m to young to understand the need to Heritage (old Cultural) box under the Flyover.... it's not a public toilet it's not for traffic police what is it for then?



Yes, there is a need for such heritage samples for the revival of your culture so that youngsters like you can know what exactly our culture is other than Internet, sports and luxury cars and xbox/PS etc. Now, why did they put this under the flyover? That's because ideally this place can be best used for such purposes. Why so? Because not only it adds beauty and overall aesthetics of the city but also because we have seen in past in many cities that such places under bridges and flyovers become illegal parkings or home to homeless drug addicts which obviously puts a very bad and negative impression. 
Try to be positive even when your criticize.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Syed Bilal Abbas said:


> Yes, there is a need for such heritage samples for the revival of your culture so that youngsters like you can know what exactly our culture is other than Internet, sports and luxury cars and xbox/PS etc. Now, why did they put this under the flyover? That's because ideally this place can be best used for such purposes. Why so? Because not only it adds beauty and overall aesthetics of the city but also because we have seen in past in many cities that such places under bridges and flyovers become illegal parkings or home to homeless drug addicts which obviously puts a very bad and negative impression.
> Try to be positive even when your criticize.



m not criticizing this at all.... m only saying if they build it they should use it for something and For traffic Police it's quiet useful it can be turned into small office (challan submit to get back paper of Car/bike etc) rather then just an empty box under the flyover only drug users will sleep there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Bilal Abbas

Muhammad Omar said:


> m not criticizing this at all.... m only saying if they build it they should use it for something and For traffic Police it's quiet useful it can be turned into small office (challan submit to get back paper of Car/bike etc) rather then just an empty box under the flyover only drug users will sleep there



Well, we have mobile units for Fine collection just like Motorway Police has. Plus I just want to add it in your information that this flyover is just infront of traffic police office on GT. Road Peshawar so there is no need of such offices there... And brother its not a room its just a small structure just like a face lift, not hollow from inside or something....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Bilal Abbas

Islamabad Peshawar Motorway M1.. Chamkani Interchange and Northern Bypass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*Power Channel at finishing stage - GoKP funded micro hydel project at Ashirate , Chitral *











*GoKP funded under construction power house ( 100 kW ) Booni Gol , Chitral *





__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*Near Completion 150kW Rashang & 75kW Pitaw Mini/Micro HPP's, Battagram w/ Community participation
















*

*Near Completion 150kW Rashang & 75kW Pitaw Mini/Micro HPP's, Battagram w/ Community participation 




















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

*Near Completion 150kW Rashang & 75kW Pitaw Mini/Micro HPP's, Battagram w/ Community participation


















__________________*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jazzbot

No compromise on corruption, at any level, traffic wardens are being monitored via hidden cams. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=518980654932414

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Khalidr

Jazzbot said:


> No compromise on corruption, at any level, traffic wardens are being monitored via hidden cams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=518980654932414



Definitely this will help lot.. Im happy to see that KPK is becoming corruption fee and also improvement in ordinary citizen life is noticed.. Thanks to PTI and IK they are the only solution for KPK problems..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=975896129149833

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakCan

Next time the reporter should stand dead center of the road... idiot. Are the cops suppose to salute the person after giving them a ticket?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*HAGU ROAD*











*GoKP to construct 3 new highways, 2 bypass roads





Work initiated on Battagram Children Park





__________________*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zaneesh852

Taleem dosti of kpk government!


----------



## nomi007

Jazzbot said:


> No compromise on corruption, at any level, traffic wardens are being monitored via hidden cams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=518980654932414









never in my life have i seen such a disciplined traffic before in peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zaneesh852

Sehat ka inqilab


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Peshawar Bab-e-Peshawar Interchange *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Peshawar Bab-e-Peshawar Interchange *


near about completion i think so


----------



## mkg00179504

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Peshawar Bab-e-Peshawar Interchange *


This is going to solve a big traffic jam. This place was always terrible. I was recently in Peshawar for a month and the reviews I get from the people about PTI govt is just positive. No one wants to hear the name of ANP in million years. I visited after a very long time 6 years and things are improving.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saifkhan12

Any pictures from SKMT hospital Peshawar?.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*New Police Assistance Lines DiKhan*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Toue de galiyat

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*CM KP inaugurates newly constructed Modern & High Security Central prison at Mardan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007

Imran Khan officially inaugurate galiyat rest houses for public. It boast tourism and generate revenue for kpk govt . 










__________________
Don't be special, be one

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

That gandaa naala turned into proper canal. Fence installing n they r going to build roads on both side

Shami road





__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## nomi007

*پولیس سکول آف پبلک ڈس آرڈر اینڈ رایوٹ مینجمنٹ مردان





__________________
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nomi007

*Off-grid - GoKP/PEDO managed ( installed capacity 1.8 MW) operational hydro project in Shishi, Chitral *
















*Under construction GoKP funded 100 kW micro hydel project at Basti ,Chitral*
















*Water lifting to higher location using water energy,





__________________
wow it great to see the progress*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nomi007

*Update



















__________________*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=523755584454921





this is great.. absoultely great !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Syed Bilal Abbas

darkinsky said:


> so when is peshawar getting this


Peshawar is on verge of getting Baab-e-Peshawar flyover. Estimated date of completion is December 26th 2015. NLC and FWO along with PDA are working on 24/7 shifts. This level two flyover will bring a great change in the overall asthetics of the city InshaAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nasirahmad



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Saifkhan12 said:


> Any pictures from SKMT hospital Peshawar?.



SKMCH were uploading weekly updates, I dont know about now as of this month they are updating cancer awareness campaign. check from their FB page, its due to open by the end of December. 

KP Police reforms bill

KP Police reforms bill

KP Police reforms bill

KP Police reforms bill

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1227831873925897

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__________________




















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Peshawar Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

*Today's Update*





__________________
▇ ▇ ▇ ▇ ▇ ▇ ▇ ▇

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sulman Badshah

where i see that Multan metro bus doesn't need to be elevated one... there is a plentiful place available to made it a ground based service


----------



## koolio

nomi007 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1227831873925897



This is a brilliant initiative way go KPK to set an example, I hope all other provinces adopt the same method, it will greatly improve standard of living.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sulman Badshah said:


> where i see that Multan metro bus doesn't need to be elevated one... there is a plentiful place available to made it a ground based service



It's elevated cause it can be converted into Metro Train in Future...


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=732118276920528

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Muhammad Omar said:


> It's elevated cause it can be converted into Metro Train in Future...


Bhai jaan RWP ISB will also be converted .. but you see islamabad one had place around it so they didn't make it elevated ...

i multan there is alot place available where they are making


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sulman Badshah said:


> Bhai jaan RWP ISB will also be converted .. but you see islamabad one had place around it so they didn't make it elevated ...
> 
> i multan there is alot place available where they are making



Point... But Metro Trains should be elevated i think 

no Long U turns 
in Islamabad there are no u turn on 9th Avenue or Jinnah Avenue... But Over Head bridge on 9th Avenue 
there are houses shops and schools on both side of the Road in Multan so with elevated track one can move freely and make u turns on lower distances 
With On ground track the pedestrians can't cross the road and would have to use Stations to go on other side and stations are at 1 km distance from each other


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Muhammad Omar said:


> in Islamabad there are no u turn on 9th Avenue or Jinnah Avenue..


but there are overhead bridges to facilitate the cars and pedestrian as well


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sulman Badshah said:


> but there are overhead bridges to facilitate the cars and pedestrian as well



You can't make these overhead bridges in Multan


----------



## khanasifm

All I can state is that KPK is the only Province in PAK where if u do not deliver, people will kick u out
it started with PPP (finished in KPK, thank God) then Religious parties (No body care anyore) then ANP (Crooks using name of peope) and now PTI (Jury is still out, people will decide next time)

Last 10/15 year no single party has ruled again second term if they did not deliver and PTI knows this
Rest of the country (Starting with SIND, Punjab, etc) democracy is based on baradri, waderas, jagirdars, businessmen etc rather than delivery of servies, 

Credit goes the people of KPK
Hats off

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007

*Open to public*

Arshad Yusufzai November 8, 2015







*Karnak House, Nathiagali.*

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government recently announced the transfer of 15 resthouses belonging to 13 provincial departments in Galiyat, Abbottabad district to the Tourism Corporation Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in the first phase under its commercialisation policy.
Soon afterwards, 11 out of the said 15 residences were handed over to the Tourism Corporation Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (TCKP) to be put up for commercial use by the general public. Chief Secretary, Amjad Ali Khan became the first government official to handover the famous Retreat House in Nathiagali to the TCKP. The luxurious rest house had been in use of the chief secretaries of the province since long.
The second building voluntarily offered to the TCKP was the well-known Raees Khana, also in Nathiagali. It was handed over by the Secretary, Communication and Works Department in a ceremony on October 17, attended by the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf Chairman, Imran Khan.
Speaking at the ceremony, Imran Khan said that the decision taken by the provincial government may seem insignificant, but in reality the philosophy behind it will pave the way for making a ‘new Pakistan’ through generation of taxes. “Rs20 million per year were spent on these rest houses from the provincial exchequer. Now these rest houses will generate money,” he declared on the occasion.
The properties notified for transfer in the first phase include the Retreat House, Karnak House, Police Rest House, Vendiya Cottage, Pine Rest House, Additional Cottage and Forest Cottage all sited in Nathiagali, Forest Rest House in Thandiani, Forest Rest House in Dungagali, Forest Rest House in Barian, TCKP Rest House in Thandiani, European Cottages number 1, 29 and 30, and the Inspection Bungalow in Murree.
Essa Khan, Tourism Officer Establishment and Property told The News on Sunday (TNS) that the TCKP took charge of the resthouses in July and 10 bungalows became operational on July 25. “The bungalows have already generated more than Rs 4 million since being opened up for public use after Eid-ul-Fitr,” he says.

According to Essa Khan, three resthouses were still not ready for commercial use as the TCKP was busy in renovation work. “The Forest Rest House in Barian on the border of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Punjab has an access issue as the road is not in a good shape. The Forest Rest House in Thandiani needs renovation. These will be ready for commercial use next season,” he adds.
The transfer of four much-valued properties that is the Police House, Karnak House, Blue Pine Cottage and Shimla House is still in process.
The six-bedroom Police Rest House and the eight-bedroom Karnak House (both located in Nathiagali), are still in the possession of the Police department and the Governor’s office, respectively, as they have reservations about giving these fine properties to the tourism department.
The Police Rest House is an impressive structure built on 16 kanal of land at a prime location in Nathiagali. Built before independence of Pakistan, the rest house has three deluxe rooms and three double bedrooms used as an office. It was initially called Rockingham House. After the creation of Pakistan in 1947, it became the IGP House and later it was renamed as Police Rest House.
The resthouse was used by the Inspector General of Police (IGP) along with other high-ranking police officials of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, other provinces and the federal police.
According to Essa Khan, the police department filed a case in the session courts in Abbottabad to keep the possession of the Police Rest House. “The initial decision has gone in favour of TCKP as the judge ruled that the resthouse should go to the tourism department as per the orders of the chief executive of the province,” he says.
According to a well informed source in Nathiagali, the police department does not wish to let go of the resthouse mainly due to the expenses it bore on the construction and maintenance of the property. “The land in Nathiagali is very expensive. One marla of land can cost up to Rs2 million. The construction cost of the posh building of the resthouse was also very high. It is a luxurious property with a three-bed cottage reserved for the use of the Inspector General of Police,” a source says on condition of anonymity.
“Also, the police want to keep it with them as it is used for security purposes during VVIP movements to the Nathiagali hill station. Recently, the Police department displayed a signboard outside the resthouse. It reads office of the Deputy Superintendent of Police Nathiagali. Previously, the DSP had no proper office in Nathiagali,” the source adds.





*Forest Rest House in Dungagali.*

The Karnak House is owned by the Governor’s office, which has been arguing that it cannot be handed over to the TCKP as it belonged to the federal government.
Whatever the outcome of the issue of possession of these two well-appointed rest houses, it is the first time that expensive government resthouses are now available to the general public for use. Until now these were for the exclusive use of the VVIPs and the expenses were being borne by the government.
The TCKP hopes to get another 13 resthouses in the second phase of the transfer. These include seven resthouses in Nathiagali including the Speaker House, Fan House, C&W House, Inspection Bungalow, Blue Pine Cottage, Shimla House and Dak Bungalow. The remaining six resthouses are the C&W Rest House in Changlagali, C&W Rest House in Thandiani, Dugree Inspection Hut, Birangali Forest Rest House, Changlagali Rest House and GDA Rest House in Khanaspur.
It is believed that the other government resthouses in Hazara division including those at Kaghan and Naran and those in Malakand division such as the ones in Miandam and Kalam in Swat and some in Chitral would also be handed over to the TCKP in the third phase of the commercialisation process.
Meanwhile, the TCKP is keen to get the best out of the newly acquired properties. It intends to setup an independent authority that would manage these resthouses.
TCKP’s Essa Khan says the corporation has launched a web portal for managing the resthouses and enabling the public to make bookings. “It will be used for online bookings. Anyone can book a room and pay online from anywhere in the world. One can book a luxury room at the Retreat House for the competitive rate of Rs8,000 per night during summer. We have special offers for winter and off season booking,” he explains.
“The website will also provide tour guides. Details about every resthouse and its history in text and photographs can be viewed online. Information about nearby scenic places and tourist attractions will also be put up on the website,” Essa Khan informs.
He added that TCKP is also in talks with a mobile service provider to establish a way of accepting money for reservations of rooms at any rest house. __________________

see this is real change

never saw before





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153356120304527

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

*Construction Update: Bab-e-Peshawar Fly-over 09.11.2015*



































__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*Plantation of 1 Billion Trees*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=937141189685807

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I M Sikander

nomi007 said:


> *Construction Update: Bab-e-Peshawar Fly-over 09.11.2015*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________


What a waste of resources. Why this money not spent on healthand education.
Poors dont need flyovers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................................
*Chinese Investors offers donkey farming in KPK*

PESHAWAR, Pakistan: A group of Chinese investors Friday offered donkeys’ farming in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to provincial government, on which the Chief Minister directed Livestock Department to consider the feasibility of the project.

The spokesman of Chief Minister House said here, that a group of Chinese investors met Chief Minister Pervez Khattak and said that they can set up modern farm houses for those interested persons who intend to invest in donkey farming.


He said the investors also offered to export the farmed donkeys to China that would result in handsome income for the KPK farmers.

They further offered investment and cooperation in setting up of farms for farming of Halal animals in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Chief Minister Pervez Khattak directed Livestock Department to consider whether the proposal of Chinese’s investor was feasible or not.

MPA Javed Nasim, Secretary Agriculture and Livestock Jamil Ahmed, Special Secretary to Chief Minister Arsham Majeed and Secretary Excise of Taxation Israr Ahmed were also present during the meeting.

.Chinese Investors offers donkey farming in KPK Dispatch News Desk


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007

*Todays Update*

Two observations, this thing is huge and the quality seems like any HCS projects. Good job NLC!







































__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Bilal Abbas

Ranasikander said:


> What a waste of resources. Why this money not spent on healthand education.
> Poors dont need flyovers.


Because fortunately in KPK, we get to see good governance in real terms. Budget has been categorically allocated according to the importance of sectors. Health and Education sectors have been allocated most part of the budget whereas development and infrastructure has been allocated some amount as well. So, that amount of development sector of the budget is being used to reduce the traffic congestion and jams. 
Kindly do your homework before you comment .... 
PS: KPK government has not used budget from any other sector like education or health for making flyovers and roads while we see Punjab government has spent most part of the education and health budget in making roads and flyovers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Passionaire

Good work PTI. Keep it up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Newly upgraded reporting room at Hayatabad Police Station Peshawar



























__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

..............................................................................................................................
*KPK Culture Department starts renovation of Nishtar Hall at Rs39.8 million*

PESHAWAR, Pakistan: Department of Culture Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has initiated renovation work at Nishtar Hall with an amount of Rs39.8 million for revival of literary, cultural and traditional activities at the hall.

Under the project, the department would do external decoration of the hall with change of chairs, sound system and stage, said the spokesman of Culture department here Tuesday.



She said activities other then literary, cultural or traditional have already forbidden at Nishtar Hall and the department has initiated the project to provide family entertainment to Peshawarites.

She said the department has chalked out various programs to be held at Nishtar Hall in future for promotion of traditional and cultural values of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, adding that the renovation of Nishtar Hall would help keep the young generation aware of the literature and traditions of the province.
...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Scanner Installed At ‪‎*Peshawar‬ ‪Karkhano‬ Jamrod Road* With The Ability Detect Explosives & Drugs Etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

nomi007 said:


> Scanner Installed At ‪‎*Peshawar‬ ‪Karkhano‬ Jamrod Road* With The Ability Detect Explosives & Drugs Etc.



Ager yeh Rehan Malik wala hai to it's ust a showpiece... one is also standing in Islamabad.. it can't detect anything,,,


----------



## Zaneesh852

Ranasikander said:


> What a waste of resources. Why this money not spent on healthand education.
> Poors dont need flyovers.


Exactly!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaneesh852

nomi007 said:


> Newly upgraded reporting room at Hayatabad Police Station Peshawar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________


While police is busy building this


----------



## nomi007

Zaneesh852 said:


> While police is busy building this


o really important news
read also last line of news idiot

Getting Net Hydel Profit uncapped our biggest success: KP govt. Nepra increases province’s share in NHP from Rs 6 Billion to Rs 18.704 Billion per year with 5.5% annual hike




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153363685074527

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

its means bahria town is also coming soon







Zaneesh852 said:


>


stop spreading false propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

nomi007 said:


> its means bahria town is also coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stop spreading false propaganda



Yeh Malik Riaz after constructing Bahria Town in Punjab and Sindh and his Son in Law after constructing Citi Housing Schemes are looking toward KPK as they say in their newest Commercial...


----------



## monitor

nomi007 said:


> Newly upgraded reporting room at Hayatabad Police Station Peshawar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________


Police station reporting room or hotels reception room.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

monitor said:


> Police station reporting room or hotels reception room.



the want people to feel comfy there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Muhammad Omar said:


> the want people to feel comfy there


In third world country going to police is a horrible matter just a cosy room will not easily erase the bad reputation our police have unless police become corruption free and free from political other influence in doing theirs duty. But givings them a good luxurious reporting room surprised me. I really didn't expect this kind of thing from Pakistan.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

monitor said:


> In third world country going to police is a horrible matter just a cosy room will not easily erase the bad reputation our police have unless police become corruption free and free from political other influence in doing theirs duty. But givings them a good luxurious reporting room surprised me. I really didn't expect this kind of thing from Pakistan.



well KPK police is much better in that case too....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

ghazi52 said:


> .........................................................................
> *Chinese Investors offers donkey farming in KPK*
> 
> PESHAWAR, Pakistan: A group of Chinese investors Friday offered donkeys’ farming in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to provincial government, on which the Chief Minister directed Livestock Department to consider the feasibility of the project.
> 
> The spokesman of Chief Minister House said here, that a group of Chinese investors met Chief Minister Pervez Khattak and said that they can set up modern farm houses for those interested persons who intend to invest in donkey farming.
> 
> 
> He said the investors also offered to export the farmed donkeys to China that would result in handsome income for the KPK farmers.
> 
> They further offered investment and cooperation in setting up of farms for farming of Halal animals in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
> 
> Chief Minister Pervez Khattak directed Livestock Department to consider whether the proposal of Chinese’s investor was feasible or not.
> 
> MPA Javed Nasim, Secretary Agriculture and Livestock Jamil Ahmed, Special Secretary to Chief Minister Arsham Majeed and Secretary Excise of Taxation Israr Ahmed were also present during the meeting.
> 
> .Chinese Investors offers donkey farming in KPK Dispatch News Desk



Golden Chance for Shareef Braathraan and Sindhi Wadheeraa's....
*residential scheme for them *


----------



## Zaneesh852

nomi007 said:


> o really important news
> read also last line of news idiot
> 
> Getting Net Hydel Profit uncapped our biggest success: KP govt. Nepra increases province’s share in NHP from Rs 6 Billion to Rs 18.704 Billion per year with 5.5% annual hike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153363685074527


Get a life and get out of the world of facebook little ****




And yes do read the last line 





The Inqilabi Balongras used make noice of mehangay tamatoes and Onions. First hand experience in KPK for Inqilabi chuchaas.


----------



## nomi007

Gurdwara Bhai Biba Singh in Peshawar set to reopen after 1940s.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=932863946803698

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khalidr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*Reconstruction completed: irrigation channel at Tehsil Matta, District Swat. Irrigates 19,000 acres land*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1668266023432101

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................................................................

*IK and CM KPK opened ZamungKor ‬
A home for the street Children Of Peshawar!
*


























.
.........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007

*Deputy Commissioner Peshawar led the Campaign of Cleanliness in Peshawar along with the Volunteers Task Force & WSSP in Peshawar*


























__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007

Plants across ‪KP‬ Continue
View of Small Plant nursery Tehsil
Matta Upper Swat swat for Billion
Tree Tsunami project ‪
‪





real change
all provinces need IG like nasir durani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*Venai village nursery Tehsil Matta District Swat w/ 200,000 plants of 3 types for Billion Tree Tsunami *



































__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Imran Khan said today that 100 million plants are already Planted.... IS that true?


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................................................................



.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed Bilal Abbas

I love to see some Patwaris are getting their sorry Asses on fire while they keep posting hate and negative shit against KPK. All you haters around, you guys simply can't see KPK getting better than most parts of your patwari areas... I feel sorry for you people... Get some life idiots

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=908568825864364

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

Syed Bilal Abbas said:


> I love to see some Patwaris are getting their sorry Asses on fire while they keep posting hate and negative shit against KPK. All you haters around, you guys simply can't see KPK getting better than most parts of your patwari areas... I feel sorry for you people... Get some life idiots


What is a patwari?


----------



## PurpleButcher

Muhammad Omar said:


> You can't make these overhead bridges in Multan


Why is it not possible? Especially since overhead metro is possible


----------



## Muhammad Omar

PurpleButcher said:


> Why is it not possible? Especially since overhead metro is possible



It's gonna cost the same as Elevated tracks so why not Elevated tracks


----------



## nomi007

*Deputy Commissioner Battagram visited newly completed mini-micro hydel projects at Rashang Tehsil Allai *
















*Directed by DC Mansehra, AC visited Jabori Hydro Power Project for inspection of magazine & tunnel










__________________*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ocelot

I like how KPK government is going in a systematic and planned manner: building institutions, improving education, law & order, environment, tourism and now focusing on the health issues; instead of building some shiny tangible underground rails or metros (which I believe they will one day, only a matter of time).

Can anyone tell how KPK ranks in HDI index among the provinces of Pakistan (in 2015)? How much time it would take to surpass Sindh and Punjab?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Today i passed by the construction site while going ahead to karkhano. It is a continuous traffic mess around the site, so it was not possible to stop for photography or work progress assessment. I could only get few random pics while driving. couldn't even see on mobile screen what was being captured.

Few things, which i have noted.

-- Work is going very fast for past 5-6 weeks. Previously my assessment was that they could complete by April next year, but with current pace,they can finish max by mid of january or even by end of december. that WELL DONE

-- Virtually quality of work seems sufficiently good.

-- The main flyover from university road to Jamrud is nearing completion. I think concrete slab work is almost done.

-- Pillars for level 2 are complete. Girders have also been placed on major portion. Girder launching on its highest portion (where it crosses level 1 bridge) is yet to be done.

Pics are only showing Hayatabad to Jamrud side section.















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

KPK include new vehicles for Rescue Disaster Management















__________________




__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................................................
*6 uplift projects for Haripur, Abbottabad approved*

Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has approved six development projects for Haripur and Abbottabad districts which also include construction of Havelian-Dhamtor bypass and establishment of a modern engineering college

He said that Haripur University would be upgraded to the international standard, said a handout.The chief minister accorded the approval during a meeting regarding new projects of both districts held at Chief Minister’s Secretariat on Tuesday.

Advisor to the Chief Minister for Communication and Works Akbar Ayub Khan, Special Assistant to the Chief Minister for Information and Higher Education, Mushtaq Ahmad Ghani, the PTI leader Yousaf Ayub Khan, former MPA Nisar Safdar, Special Secretary to the CM Arshad Majeed Mohmand and other concerned officers were present in the meeting.
The chief minister discussed the new uplift schemes for Haripur and Abbottabad districts which were proposed by the participants and approved six new projects. They include establishment of a modern engineering college, an information technology training centre and construction of an additional sports ground at Haripur as well as construction of Havelian-Dhamtor bypass road, soil erosion protection scheme for Havelian and construction of a link road as a part of under construction Jhangra Dam project, Havelian in Abbottabad district.

The 18 kilometer bypass road to be constructed from Ayub Bridge Havelian to Dhamtor at an estimated cost of Rs1 billion will facilitate Nathiagali and Murree bound traffic without entering the congested Abbottabd city. The proposed engineering college for Haripur will be affiliated with the University of Engineering and Technology, Peshawar, the meeting decided.
...


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................................
*Digitalization of public libraries begins in KPK, nine linked internationally*

PESHAWAR, Pakistan: The digitalization of public sector libraries has been started in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in order to facilitate students and researchers of the far flung areas of the province in attaining studies as well as research works.

Higher Education Department KPK government senior official told media on Monday that under Annual Development Programme (ADP) the project of ‘Scanning and Digitalization of Public Libraries (SDPL) was approved and nine libraries of KPK were linked with international libraries with an objective to provide latest information viz a viz education to the students.

The Government was also moving towards digitalization and computerization of science laboratories in colleges and universities for promotion of science education, the official said, adding Digital Science Labs (DSLs) were setup in six colleges including on each in DI Khan, Bannu, Mardan, Swat and two in Abbottabad.

Work on nine other approved DSLs would start soon which after completion would save time of students and teachers besides avoid use of chemicals wastage, the official said, adding these positive initiatives would help promote scientific education in the province.

An Endowment Fund of Rs30 million for students of BS programme was established for provision of monthly scholarships to talented students, adding another Endowment Fund of Rs1000 million was setup for provision of merit scholarships to KPK students studying in prestigious institutions outside of the province.

A Faculty Development Support Programme (FDSP) was also approved with allocation of Rs96 million to provide financial support to teachers studying in M Phil and PhD programs, the official said,

To address the travelling problems of girl students, the official said commuter coaches were provided to 89 colleges in the first phase to offer pick and drop facility to students in the province, adding this facility would be extended to other degree colleges in near future. The official said this initiative has made students punctual and abolished absenteeism.

Higher Education Teachers Training Academy (HETTA) has been established in Hayatabad Peshawar and promotion of teachers would be linked with successful completion of training from this institute on the pattern of civil servants. This would help enhance professional competence of academicians.

A College Council with representatives of all stakeholders was setup for repair and construction works in colleges to avoid lapse of funds and chances of irregularities in construction works, the official said.

To harmonize our educational degrees with international standards where four years Bachelor of Sciences program is in practice, the official said BS-4 years program in 38 colleges was started where students enrollment touched 17240 with per semester charges of about Rs3000 against universities Rs35000.

The official added that numbers of universities in KPK which were only five in 2001 has jumped to 22 in 2015 including three universities one each in Swabi, Mardan and Nowshera were established.

In 2001, the numbers of libraries in KPK were four that was now raised up to 14. Work on four libraries in Buner, Charsadda, Manshera and Ghazai Haripur was underway, the official said adding public library would be setup in every district of the province.

Out of 68 schemes in ADP for higher education, the official said 40 were ongoing while 28 were new including 16 approved and two referred to competent forums for considerations.


Source: APP
..


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=945135235553069

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*IGP KP Nasir Durrani visited village Hund and inquired about their problems*






*The wait is over: Unprecedented coverage of Pakistan's Largest Tree Plantation Drive (Episode 1)*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=945460915520501

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zaneesh852

WB offers funding for Energy projects in KPK


----------



## nomi007

29.11.2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

29.11.2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

1.12.2015















__________________

3.12.2015

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk __________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

3.12.2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sara Malik

Naya KPK will be first step toward Naya Pakistan InshaALLAH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

4.12.2015











__________________

Starting from a distant image from University road and gradually approaching towards the Interchange.














__________________


----------



## nomi007

Looking back,, while going towards Hayatabad side
















This is the end ramp of level 2. (The traffic is going towards Hayatabad). 




__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

This is junction point of all the bridges. Would be a wonderful scene, once completed.





















This bridge is coming from Hayatabad side and ending at University Road.




__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

While turning to left side towards Hayatabad side. (All traffic is diverted to this side due to this project).




















__________________

Now almost at the chowk (i mean where old chowk was). Level 2 can be seen closely now. Its girder launching seems to be completed.




















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=942222875867805

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................................................
*
100 mln saplings ready for plantation in KP: Mushtaq Ghani*

PESHAWAR: As many as 100 million saplings are ready for plantation in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa under billion tree forestation program where provincial government has spent Rs.1,316 million in first phase to achieve targets of billion tree tsunami campaign.

Spokesman of provincial government, Mushtaq Ghani addressing media conference here said that 210 million saplings have been planted at a cost of Rs. 787 million in nurseries and by June 2018 one billion saplings would be planted across KP in three phases.

Giving details of the campaign, he said 500 million saplings would be planted by department, 200 million would be distributed among people for plantation while 300 million saplings would be regenerated from new plants.

He said in order to achieve the billion tree plantation targets government nurseries have been established on an area of 283 hectare besides setting up of 2608 private nurseries in the province adding that so far 52 million saplings have been planted and 50 million saplings have been regenerated.

He said by the end of 2016 as many as 250 million saplings would have been planted. Speaking about the campaign’s success, he said that 2,600 families have been provided livelihood under the program.

Mushtaq said the project is strictly being monitored by the provincial government as well as by WWF who has confirmed 85 per
cent success rate of the campaign.

Earlier, highlighting the achievements of PTI in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, he said that provincial government has started the campaign with a handsome amount of Rs. 28 billion to materialize the vision of PTI Chief Imran Khan to protect and increase forestation in KP.

He said that keeping in view the significance of forests to maintain balance in ecosystem, PTI-led government has ended Adhoc Dry and Window Fall policy. Action of provincial government against timber mafia and corrupt elements of forest department has ensured 100 pre cent protection to forests and increased forestation, he asserted. 

– APP
..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mkg00179504

nomi007 said:


> While turning to left side towards Hayatabad side. (All traffic is diverted to this side due to this project).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> Now almost at the chowk (i mean where old chowk was). Level 2 can be seen closely now. Its girder launching seems to be completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________


Nomi thanks for the great work. Can you please tell me when the construction started. I visited back in dec-jan and didn't noticed it. Maybe it started after I left Peshawar in January. Also what's up with the terrible traffic, did it get any better?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mabs

There's a twitter user by the name of Darjat who posts pics of the micro hydel projects of the KP gov.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

today




__________________



mkg00179504 said:


> Nomi thanks for the great work. Can you please tell me when the construction started. I visited back in dec-jan and didn't noticed it. Maybe it started after I left Peshawar in January. Also what's up with the terrible traffic, did it get any better?


*Bab-e-Peshawar Flyover CM to inaugurate work on mega project on June 17*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Mabs said:


> There's a twitter user by the name of Darjat who posts pics of the micro hydel projects of the KP gov.




Post the pics here, or share that user's profile link.


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=949876811745578

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=950399065026686

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mabs

Jazzbot said:


> Post the pics here, or share that user's profile link.



https://twitter.com/darjatmd


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................................................
*
GoKP procures modern quarry machinery worth 4 Million Dollars for marble & granite extraction











*
..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RealNapster

nomi007 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=949876811745578



lo g. ab kuch log kahn gay w.w.f ka country director b PTI me shamil ho gya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*Sports Stadium under construction in Bam Khel (بام خیل), Swabi*















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Green Peshawar / GT road after restoration and greening.









This beautiful look above is credit to hard working men cleaning the streets at night. 















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

*Hayatabad Medical Complex Peshawar



















__________________*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*Baidara Nursery contributing to GoKP Billion Tree Tsunami plantation project 4 types, 600,000 plants*































__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Leader

No one is beyond the law in KP, KP traffic police has removed all the number plates having politicial party flag on it including PTI.

clearly you are pti supporter or not. law is for all. hats off to the police personnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Each KP district to have one university campus: Khattak*

PESHAWAR: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) Chief Minister Pervaiz Khattak has announced to establish at least one university campus in every district of the province and said that promotion of education, both elementary and secondary and higher level, was top priority of the present PTI-led provincial government.

He was speaking at the Centenary Youth Festival of Islamia College, Peshawar on Sunday. Khattak expressed his government’s commitment for making all required financial resources available for education sectors. He said that during the last 30 months of the present provincial government, establishment of 50 new colleges, mostly for women, one technical university, three general universities, two women universities and two medical colleges were initiated in the province. The chief minister also announced one month salary bonus for the faculty and staff of Islamia College.

Meanwhile, Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) chairman Imran Khan also addressed the function, while Islamia College University Vice Chancellor Muhammad Ajmal Khan highlighted the history, achievements and activities of the college and university and lauded the provincial government’s efforts for making his release from Talban captivity possible and also other endeavours for the progress of the college.

The chief minister also condemned the terrorist attack in Parachinar, which took precious lives of innocent citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*Few Days left for Bab e Peshawar fly over Inauguration. Project near completion.*










































__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..................................................................
Construction of well structured Market in Miran Shah, NWA is in progress. The market consists of 150 shops. Structure of Shops completed while work in progress on Roads, Drainage & Sewerage system.




















..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

The one billion tree initiative is a massive hats off to the kpk govt.. N has also focused on plantation here and there but pti has just taken it to another level. The one billion tree initiative is basically creating large forests which are not only the need of Pakistan but the entire world... 


Tell me how goes metro rail project in Peshawar bcz in 2013 manifesto Imran claimed that he would work on it and I understand the need for priorities but it would be a massive seen development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Amazing scenes from KPK I am big fan of the Green Tree Initiative













Tremendous effort to change local claimant and reduce smog , create a healthy province


----------



## WaLeEdK2

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Amazing scenes from KPK I am big fan of the Green Tree Initiative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tremendous effort to change local claimant and reduce smog , create a healthy province


Yes, Karachi should have a project like this as well. Tress make the city look more appealing and it's good for the environment.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Muhammad Omar said:


> Toue de galiyat



This kind of change is just wow in KPK scenery and sports



WaLeEdK2 said:


> Yes, Karachi should have a project like this as well. Tress make the city look more appealing and it's good for the environment.


Karachi & Sindh ka to Allah hafiz till next election


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1205945292767140

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=961477910584908

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................................














_

....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

Hayatabad






__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

...
*DIGITAL LITERACY BEING INTRODUCED IN GOVT SCHOOLS*

Thursday, December 24, 2015 - Peshawar—The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Minister for Elementary and Secondary Education, Muhammad Atif Khan has said that the PTI-led provincial government is actively working on introduction of Digital Literacy and Digital Curriculum in the government schools in collaboration of standard IT companies and for this purpose work on recruitment of IT teachers was underway on war footing basis. He hoped this phase will be completed by February 15, 2016.

This he stated while chairing a meeting regarding establishment of IT Academy in collaboration of Microsoft Company in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, at Peshawar, on Wednesday. The meeting besides other was attended by Additional Secretary Education Qaisar Alam , authorities concerned of Microsoft Company and IT experts.

Appreciating the efforts of PTI government for education initiative, the Microsoft Company offered free Microsoft Certification to 15,000 IT teachers of government schools. It may be mentioned here that expenses on Microsoft Certification is Rs.30 thousand per person. 

The company informed the meeting that it would complete the training of IT teachers and Admin Staff in the summer vacation while in the second phase students would be given training in IT.

The Minster said that Digital Literacy was need of the hour to compete the developed countries of the world we have to focus on IT education. He said the PTI government wanted such education system in the province that could enhance the creative capabilities of the children and the students have to face no hindrance. 

He said, the government wanted to facilitate the community and youth also side by side the students with IT literacy and for the purpose evening shifts would be run in IT Lab. He hoped that the proposed IT Academy would prove to be a milestone in promotion of IT education. 

Muhammad Atif Khan disclosed that youth being a great asset of PTI, therefore the provincial government was going to bring special package worth billions of rupees for youth in the next budget through which youth would be provided interest free loans and other incentives so that they could play their active role in the development of the country............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

1st ever installation of Surface Mounted Device light(SMD LED) street lights energized from KP 356 mini micro hydel schemes of KP Government, in Pakistan at remote area of Rashang Allai Distt Battagram.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saifkhan12

*SKMH Peshawar*

Only 3 days to go before the opening, another impossible made possible.

IK Zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

............................
*Tourism returns in full swing: Khattak orders authorities to expedite development projects*

PESHAWAR: Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has directed the relevant authorities to expedite progress on implementing his orders to establish development authorities in various parts of the province.

This was stated in a handout issued by the CM’s Secretariat on Wednesday. He said this while chairing the 20th meeting of the Tourism Corporation Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (TCKP) Board of Directors.

He also urged them to finalise a draft legislation to bring all proposed and existing development authorities within the ambit of the proposed law. According to the handout, TCKP affairs, including the Annual Development Schemes 2015-16 for tourism sector, progress on tourism promotional initiatives, annual budget and accounts and numerous decisions to enable TCKP achieve its target fixed for the current year were discussed in detail at the meeting.

Meeting proceedings

*Khattak directed tourism and environment departments to conduct a feasibility study to establish a recreation park under construction near Pashtun Garhi Bridge and a wetland park in the same area to preserve wildlife.*

*As per the handout, Khattak also directed authorities to expedite progress on construction of zoo and stressed on the need to complete beautification, rehabilitation and renovation project of Nathiagali by the forthcoming tourist season.*

*Participants were informed that Rs244.124 million would be spent on 12 tourism schemes under ADP 2015-16.*

*“These schemes include establishment of picnic spots at Malam Jabba, water sports facilities, better tracks for walking and jeeps, camps and other tourist facilities throughout K-P and traditional events at local, national and international level,” stated the handout. “Different tourism promotional events planned for 2016 including Huner Mela, Huner-e-Hawa, FITUR Spain, Madrid, ITB Berlin, Germany, Kalash Festival, Shandur Polo Festival, Broghil Festival, World Tourism Day and World Travel Mart, London were also discussed at the meeting.”

The chief minister also approved a proposal presented by tourism secretary about holding a car rally from Abbottabad to Peshawar through the tourists’ trail of Mansehra, Chilas, Shandur, and Chitral. He directed the proposed event be coincided with the next Shandur Polo Festival. Khattak asked the finance department to grant sanction to all new posts demanded by the government departments in the larger public interest.
The past

TCKP MD said the corporation carried out 18 tourism promotional activities in different parts of the province and abroad this year.

“Jewels of Peshawar held at Sethi House, K-P Cuisine and Cultural Festival, Frontier Jeep Rally, Swat, Kohat Festival, Train Excursion Trip, Ladies Summer Festival, Vintage Car Rally, Dilip Kumar’s Birthday, Pakistan International Mountain Film Festival, innovative Train Ride to Attock Khurd, Tour de Galliyat Cycle Race, Shandur polo Tournament, Train Safari on Iqbal Day and Opening of Government Rest Houses for tourists were all done this year,” the handout quoted him as saying.
Published in The Express Tribune*..............

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1267554356620315

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................



....


----------



## lameDude

They really really need to do something about the pollution, i mean even the federal capital is one of the top most polluted places on Earth with not even a proper garbage disposal system. Not to mention the poorly constructed roads with no maintenance whatsoever and potholes everywhere...


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Hermione G said:


> NAYA KPK ll be the road to NAYA PAKISTAN.... In sha Allah



Development work is going on in Punjab , Balochistan , KPK , but no projects in Sindh , can we please have Imran khan or shabash sharif as our CM please ...
Sindh Government doing nothing i haven't seen any project since 5 or 6 years , only Private parties like Bahria town and DHA are trying to improve the state of sindh .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

YousufSSG said:


> Sindh Government doing nothing i haven't seen any project since 5 or 6 years , only Private parties like Bahria town and DHA are trying to improve the state of sindh


PPP is worst govt in Pakistan .. In Punjab their presence have been diminished to minimum level ...
N league and PTI are doing good in their respective provinces ...


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Sulman Badshah said:


> PPP is worst govt in Pakistan .. In Punjab their presence have been diminished to minimum level ...
> N league and PTI are doing good in their respective provinces ...




Yup


----------



## nomi007

__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saifkhan12

nomi007 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1267554356620315



Thanks for sharing, great video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

#*127*
Khyber
Registered User





Join Date: Jun 2012
Location: Peshawar
Posts: 743
Likes (Received): 3702
















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1687451704872903

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jazzbot

CM KPK announces universities for each district

KPK is going to have a university in each district.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zaneesh852

Jazzbot said:


> CM KPK announces universities for each district
> 
> KPK is going to have a university in each district.


He should do something about this as well


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Just wanted to congradulate PTI & KPK province and fellow Pakistanis on the successful delivery of Largest Cancer Hospital in Pakistan

Thank you Imran Khan Sahib a true inspirational leader

Shaukat Khanum cancer hospital Peshawar inaugurated







Shaukat Khanum cancer hospital Peshawar inaugurated


Talking to senior anchorperson Hamid Mi in his prpgramme "Capital Talk", Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf chairman and SKMCH founder Imran Khan said that the hospital was so successful that even a senior leader of the Afghan Taliban militant movement went through treatment there.


Talking at the ceremony, PTI chief said that SKMCH Peshawar will act as a role model for all the hospitals in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. British High Commissioner to Pakistan Philip Barton was also present.

Speaking at the inauguration ceremony, Khan said "construction of a state-of-the-art cancer hospital in Peshawar was a dream which has now come true". "No one can influence the hospital's policy of equal treatment".

"There had been many occasions of happiness in my life but I was so excited over completion of the cancer hospital in Peshawar that I couldn't even properly sleep last night", Imran Khan remarked. He said that the authorities had been able to raise funds for the SKMCH Peshawar only because of the unmatched performance of Shaukat Khanum Lahore. Constructing a new hospital at a cost of Rs 4 billion at a time when the annual deficit of the one in Lahore is Rs 3.5 billion looked impossible. It is the second specialized Cancer hospital of the country after Lahore. "The remaining 20 million will be donated to the hospital in the name of my sons, Suleman and Qasim", he said.

This is the second such facility built by Imran Khan led Shaukat Khanum Memorial Trust after the PTI chief's mother died of cancer. "It will be the most modern hospital in Pakistan", Khan said in another tweet. "I decided there that all patients who couldn't afford to pay would be treated free of charge", he said. The hospital has the capacity of 400 beds, Dr. Faisal Sultan, the chief executive officer SKMCH&RC Lahore, said adding initially, there would be 20 chemotherapy beds, six emergency room beds, 12 admission beds, two intensive care unit beds, radiology services, including mammography, plain radiology and ultrasonography and pathology laboratory at the hospital.

In the first phase, the hospital will provide X-ray, CT scan, MRI, chemotherapy and pathological services to the patients.





















In reposne , I watched the TV today

Nawaz sharif and Chuta sharif were distributing gift credit card to poor for medical treatment god knows 20-30 poor families or how many and I told my dad look this guy will show this on news all day this shitty gift card scheme and not cover the largest cancer hospital news

Nawaz Sharif inaugurates National Health Programme, provides free healthcare to needy | The News Teller

*ISLAMABAD: On Thursday, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif formally inaugurated National Health Programme. It will give quality healthcare to the poor in public and private hospitals.*

Minister of State for National Health Services, Regulations and Coordination Saira Afzal Tarar said on the occasion, the programme will give medical assistance to needy people.

Chairman NADRA Usman Mubeen explained PM Nawaz that 300 centres in Lahore and Islamabad are established and around *63,000 only will be issued heath cards considering Pakistan's population is 180,000,000 People*

*Main Features of Health Cards:*
Treatment for poor at private and public hospital.
Rs50,000 can be spent on Common illnesses.

Again , shows the "No planning mentality of Nawaz sharif" and the health plan is called "National Health plan"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zaneesh852

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> In the first phase, the hospital will provide X-ray, CT scan, MRI, chemotherapy and pathological services to the patients.


That sounds like he made the inauguration in hurry, limited radiology and chemo services won't be sufficient. People will still have to go to SKHMC,CMH or AKUH for full spectrum of treatment.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

This is international standard, similar to beds in USA and the overall feel and its great that they kept the spacing between the beds so people can have visitors etc and some privacy in difficult treatment periods







Quality of workmanship is amazing contractors who did the construction work should be congradulated on the wonderful delivery

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zaneesh852



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................................................................






.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*Newly constructed Kalam Road*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## koolio

nomi007 said:


> *Newly constructed Kalam Road*



Just curious has this road been been recarpeted all the way from Mingora to Kalam?


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007

*Final stages of 60 beds burn & trauma centre at HMC Peshawar*















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*Bab-e-Peshawar flyover's construction last stages approaches. 



















__________________*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

750 schools were destroyed by militants in KP, out of which 703 have been reconstructed & made operational ‪#‎KPKUpdates‬

In Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP), 750 schools were bombed and destroyed by the militants which in many cases were up to 50% of the schools of any given area. Most of these schools were targeted in the night, with each school being targeted several times with the specific aim of completely destroying the structure and the sinister intent of squashing the zeal for education in the population. Thousands of parents and children discouraged and scared, resigned to the fact that education is never going to be a part of their lives which resulted in a massive school dropout in the region.

The current government in line with their mandate has allocated 28% of the provincial budget (the highest percentage of any other province ever in the history of Pakistan) for education. In another unprecedented achievement 117% of this budget has been utilized.

According to the Provincial Minister for Education Atif Khan, 703 such schools have been reconstructed and are made operational till date. In an effort to promote sports activities in government schools 111 grounds have been made operational and 81 are currently under construction. In addition to building the structures several initiatives have also been taken to increase school enrollments, especially for the girls. Considering that a single 6 classroom school can cost up to Rs 15 million, it has been a tremendous undertaking. However, the government of KP is adamant to fulfill its commitment to provide quality education to the children of KP as a part of their vision to move towards a progressive Pakistan through human development.







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=548261905337622

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................................
*Womenx: Entrepreneur programme launched*


PESHAWAR: A comprehensive programme to support 50 women with high growth potential has been launched in the provincial capital. The programme titled ‘WomenX’ will officially commence on January 30. According to a handout issued on Sunday, a discussion was held on the role of women and the challenges faced by them. The roadblocks in boosting their business productivity and sales; entering local, regional and international markets; accessing new supply chains and identifying profitable new opportunities; and developing action plans was discussed. WomenX activities in Peshawar are being implemented in collaboration with the Entrepreneurship Development Centre, Institute of Management Sciences.

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Federal Govt to set up state of art healthcare facility in Peshawar

Laid foundation stone of Rs one billion Research Institute of Hepatology, Hepatobiliary Pancreatic Surgery and Transplantation (RIHEHP) & Research Institute of Diabetology, Endocrinology and NCDs (RIDENC in Khyber Medical University, Peshawar). These institutes will offer state of art services of liver transplant for patients developing Liver cancer and will treat complications of diabetes like ketoacidosis, renal, cardiac, eye and foot ulcers and will offer advanced interventional radiology services for peripheral angioplasty. The institutes can further look into the possibility of pancreatic transplant as a cure for diabetes in the future.

The project will provide the highest standard of medical allied health education and research through innovative programs and use of quality resources. The Communicable and non-communicable diabetes will be managed in a pragmatic way based on the latest clinical evidence.

The project will provide physical infrastructure of 91,228 sft for Diagnostic radiology, blood bank, Community outreach program, Epidemiological & Epidemiological data Centre, Clinical trial unit, Patients and attendants diagnostic pathology, OPD’s, wards, LRC, consultants offices and other operational requirement.

Three (03) scholars shall be sent abroad for PhD, while 35 faculty members will be trained in surgical, medical, pathology, anaesthesia, and in lever transplantation locally & internationally.

Well-equipped pathology laboratories, Clinical and epidemiological, Basic Genetic and Stem Cell research, and radiology services will be provided. State of the art computer lab will be established to meet the demand of all the students and faculty. The lab will provide with the networking and all allied facilities.







Another project of the Federal Government for KP's youth. Laid the foundation stone of Rs 500 million research and seminar block at IM Sciences University, Peshawar of which federal government will provide Rs 400 million. IM Sciences University is a leading educational institution of KP. We will benefit from the faculty and research capability for developing industrialization plans for KP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................
Solar Project for Drinking Water in Charsadda





............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................
*Peshawar to get its first zoo soon*





PHOTO: AFP

PESHAWAR: Peshawar will soon get its first zoo as the first phase of construction at a cost of Rs127 million has been approved.

Talking to _The Express Tribune_ on Wednesday wildlife department’s chief conservator, Safdar, said forest department has given them 25 acres of land free of charge and government has allocated funds for the construction.

He also said the zoo will be constructed in phases and development will commence when funds are made available.

“A zoo serves several purposes including entertainment, education, awareness, research and development and most importantly, breeding of rare native species,” Safdar explained. He added the zoo will be situated on Palosai Road and will be easily accessible to people.

*Walls up*

“The first PC-1 costing Rs127 million has been approved by the government and the first phase will see the completion of the zoo’s boundary walls,” he said. Safdar stated the foundation laying ceremony will be performed within a week since a summary has already been sent to the chief minister.

The large zoo spanning over 25 acres will provide the denizens a place for recreation. Currently, Peshawar Development Authority has provided several hog deer and zebras for Bagh-e-Naran in Hayatabad but it lacks the facilities and infrastructure of a proper zoo.

.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*KPK Police SWAT Units now armed with POF-EYE corner shot weapon made by the Pakistan Ordnance Factories Wah,* which allows operators to shoot around corners before they can expose themselves to incoming fire. During CQB operations, most casualties happen around corners, guess the terrorists are going to get a nasty surprise now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007

*KPK Police SWAT Units now armed with POF-EYE corner shot weapon made by the Pakistan Ordnance Factories Wah,* which allows operators to shoot around corners before they can expose themselves to incoming fire. During CQB operations, most casualties happen around corners, guess the terrorists are going to get a nasty surprise now.


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=963231337100292

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.................
CM KPK and Imran Khan is going to inaugurate interchange .................





.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Passionaire

Keep it up Imran Khan. Keep doing good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Rapid construction of the bridge project what is the news on the Metro services in KPK


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................
*University of Haripur signs MoU with Tech Valley Abbottabad*






Company will hire 1,000 students as interns; hold seminars and expos for them. 

ABBOTABAD: The University of Haripur (UoH) and Tech Valley Abbottabad, a private tech organisation, signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) on Thursday.

UoH Vice Chancellor Dr Nasser Ali Khan, UoH Head of IT Department Muhammad Junaid, Tech Valley Abbottabad founders Umar Farooq and Abdullah Ijaz, activists and academics were in attendance on this occasion.

While briefing the participants about the MoU, Farooq said Tech Valley Abbottabad plans to hire over 1,000 interns from UoH, and arrange capacity-building sessions, expos and seminars for the students. “Since Hazara Division is one of the largest beneficiaries of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC)—an industrial revolution—this public-private partnership would improve industry-academia relations as well,” he said.






This joint initiative would support young innovators, entrepreneurs and designers to secure a place not only in local but also in international markets, Farooq added.

Tech Valley Abbottabad is a social enterprise working to promote the culture of innovation and entrepreneurship in the region.

It has conducted various workshops, and capacity-building programmes on various learning opportunities.

The organisation has trained more than 200 students on freelancing from home so they can earn a livelihood that does not require much groundwork.

.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=970519586347967









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=970516363014956

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NaMaloom

nomi007 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=970516363014956




Love the great work on Bab-e-Peshawar; my only question is regarding the landscaping underneath the flyovers.. like, are they planning to do anything about it? It leaves much to be desired.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

ہم کے پی کے کو بجلی ،گیس کا پورا کوٹا نہیں دے سکتے 
ہم کے پی کے کو بجلی کا خالص منافع نہیں دے سکتے 
ہم سرمایاکاروں کو کے پی کے میں سرمایاکاری کا این او سی نہیں دے سکتے 
ہم کے پی کے میں تیل و گیس کے ذخائر دریافت کرنے کی اجازت اب کسی نئی کمپنی کو نہیں دے سکتے 
ہم کے پی کے کو اسکی ایف سی واپس نہیں کر سکتے 
ہم کے پی کے کو اقتصادی راہداری میں حصہ نہیں دے سکتے

ہم کے پی کے کو ترقی کرتا نہیں دیکھ سکتے ۔۔۔ن لیگ







NaMaloom said:


> Love the great work on Bab-e-Peshawar; my only question is regarding the landscaping underneath the flyovers.. like, are they planning to do anything about it? It leaves much to be desired.


Take a chill pill bro they r working on landscaping


































__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalidr

nomi007 said:


> ہم کے پی کے کو بجلی ،گیس کا پورا کوٹا نہیں دے سکتے
> ہم کے پی کے کو بجلی کا خالص منافع نہیں دے سکتے
> ہم سرمایاکاروں کو کے پی کے میں سرمایاکاری کا این او سی نہیں دے سکتے
> ہم کے پی کے میں تیل و گیس کے ذخائر دریافت کرنے کی اجازت اب کسی نئی کمپنی کو نہیں دے سکتے
> ہم کے پی کے کو اسکی ایف سی واپس نہیں کر سکتے
> ہم کے پی کے کو اقتصادی راہداری میں حصہ نہیں دے سکتے
> 
> ہم کے پی کے کو ترقی کرتا نہیں دیکھ سکتے ۔۔۔ن لیگ



Bro these N league will never want KPK people development its not because its PTI its because its KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*Revamping of Peshawar Canals progressing at quick pace*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153493126654527

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=448985205290019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

*Power Generation in Battagram from local MHPs.*






*Billion Tree Tsunami Episode 19 An Exclusive talk with the Chief*


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=450002985208998

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153505177709527


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=767543743377981

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

اللّه خیر کرے کیسی کیسی چیزیں تعریف کر رہی ہیں


----------



## ghazi52

........................
*Total revamp: K-P government all set to restructure PEDO*






Workers consider move akin to privatisation; officials say it will help attract investment. PHOTO: FILE

PESHAWAR: 
In another show of institutional reforms, the energy and power department is set to restructure and overhaul the Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization (PEDO).

A summary of the proposed changes in the organisational structure was sent to the chief minister for approval and insiders say it is just a matter of weeks. The move irked employees of PEDO who are unhappy with the proposed structure, calling it “privatisation and a waste of money”.

The powers that be in the department are committed to implement the summary once it gets approval from the chief minister.

*Attracting investment*

Senior officials believe the department needs competent people from the market to come forth and grab financing for the execution of provincial projects in the hydel sector.

“We need large sums of money to execute our projects and the pace of PEDO has not met our requirements or the energy needs of the country,” said a senior official of the department, requesting anonymity.

The department’s apex committee held a meeting in June 2015 and approved a plan under which Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Power Company Limited would be formed in place of PEDO alongside special purpose vehicles (SPV)—private companies—to execute and operate hydel power projects.

*The new structure*

According to a copy of the summary sent to the chief minister, the KPPCL would be incorporated with the Security and Exchange Commission of Pakistan (SECP) under the Companies Ordinance 1984.

The company will have an authorised capital of Rs5 billion and paid up capital of Rs2.5 billion. The fee of the SECP and paid up capital would be provided from the Hydel Development Fund (HDF) after getting approval from the fund’s board.

The department has 12 hydropower projects—Malakand-III, Pehur, Reshun, Shishi, Machai, Ranolia, Daral Khwar, Koto, Jabori, Karora, Lawi and Matiltan.

Under the new set-up, each project will become a separate power company and KPPCL will own equity in each of the SPVs on behalf of the K-P government. The authorised capital for each SPV would be Rs3 billion and paid up capital will be a function of project costs.

According to summary documents, operational projects included Malakand-III, Pehur, Reshun and Shishi which require no further cash injection. Funds for the remaining would be allocated in the Annual Development Programme (ADP) and HDF could be used for the purpose.

*Big money for big guns*

The KPPCL will have a chief executive officer (CEO) as will each SPV, said an insider at the PEDO union. He and his peers are against the change and the hefty salaries proposed for the CEOs and other staffers of the companies.

“The CEO will get Rs1.4 million every month, while the human resource manager will get Rs0.7 million. Similar salaries have been offered for other staffers,” he said.

“This means the profit which PEDO currently generates for the provincial government will be spent on salaries,” said employee union president Fazli Rahim Khan.

Fazli Rahim said PEDO currently generated Rs3 billion annually for the K-P government through 105 megawatts of power generation. However, the province has a generation capacity of 3,500 megawatts.

“It is a one-time investment and then profit for a lifetime,” said Fazli Rahim. He alleged central leaders of the ruling Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) were eying jobs for their own people to make some money.

*Looking for long-term benefit*

However, a senior official at the department rejected the union’s reservations. “This is not privatisation, just restructuring which is needed because we require financing to execute these projects.”

The official added they would pick up competent people from the market at good salaries who would find financing for the projects as HDF can only meet the monetary needs of a single initiative.

“We want to complete projects through non-recourse financing as loans for the projects will be taken by the SPV and it will have no impact on the provincial government if it is fails,” he added. The senior official stressed once completed, the projects would become the property of the K-P government and the revenue generated from each one, for the first five to 10 years, will be used to pay back loans taken for the project.

The official denied allegations PTI central leaders were eying the sector and said at least Rs64 billion were needed for the execution of five projects – Matiltan, Koto, Lawi, Jabori and Karora. These would produce 216 megawatts of electricity collectively.

“We have Rs15 billion in the HDF; we have a Rs49 billion shortfall and we get Rs3 billion in the ADP which means we would need 16 years to complete these projects from the latter funds.”

...


----------



## nomi007

1st official image

kp Police special force using POF eye corner shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1698366847114722

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*دیوار مہربانی
پشاور حیاتآباد میں ایک دیوارہے، جہاں لوگ اپنےغیرضروری کپڑے چھوڑجاتے ہیں، اورجن کو ضرورت ہوتی ہے وہ لے جاتے ہیں. پاکستان میں ایسی اور دیواریں چائیے .*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

today inauguration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

The groundbreaking ceremony of Peshawar zoo




















will be complete in 8 months

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................................
*GDC to expand Nashpa field*








ISLAMABAD: The Oil and Gas Development Company is going to expand its Nashpa field by setting up a Liquefied Petroleum Gas (LPG) plant to meet the growing energy demand in the country, official sources in the company said.

“Under the expansion plan, the LPG project will be completed in two years and local manpower will be hired for the plant in Nashpa field, Karak district of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa,” the sources told APP.

The field is one of the places from where the company made new oil and gas discoveries recently and after the new find the Nashpa-well would produce 1,032 barrels oil per day.

They informed that OGDCL had set a target of drilling 31 new wells for the current financial year and the company was confident of meeting it.

Presently, they said, 17 wells were under the drilling process, adding that nine new ones had been spud and five were in testing phase. In next month, six more drills would be carried out and the company would complete all the process by June, 2016.

They said that around 125 mmcfd (million cubic feet gas per day) gas would be added to the system and a 380-ton plant of liquefied petroleum gas (LPG) would also be installed in March this year.

Currently, the sources said, the company had 24 exploration licences and it was actively busy in exploration and production activities in Balochistan where some areas were inaccessible earlier. 

.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................

Zoological Gardens, in c.1930-1940s






...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalidr

@nomi007 Any update on Land reforms in KPK....


----------



## nomi007

*Chamkani-RingRoad Peshawar flyover 


















__________________*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................
Working on steel bridge to connect with lower tunnel.
*Lowari Tunnel Project 
*



.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..........................





..........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

Canal revamping in Peshawar (Pawaka area)



































__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*Dunya News Report (Humaira Sajid)*

HARIPUR- While talking to media after inaugurating the billion tree tsunami in Haripur on Saturday, Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf Chairman Imran Khan assured that WWF has declared 85 per cent of the campaign as successful.

During a briefing by the Environment Secretary Syed Nazar Hussain Shah and representatives of the International Monitoring Organization, World Wildlife Fund (WWF), officials of WWF presented findings of a monitoring report that had scientifically monitored 50 per cent of the implemented target in 28 forests and 10 watershed divisions. The WWF officials disclosed that the survival rate of the newly planted sapling was recorded at 82pc. Amid the appraisal of the initiative for growing 1bn trees and controlling deforestation, the WWF representatives termed BTTP an ambitious, sincere and committed initiative for protecting ecological environment.

Chairman Imran Khan has stated that more than 11 crore trees have been planted in Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa (KPK) and further 1.2 billion trees will be planted in the province by 2018, thus making the jungles 10 times larger than the ones in Changa Manga.

In response to the recent criticism raised on KP’s Billion Tree project by Chief spokesperson for the federal government, Information Minister Senator Pervez Rashid, PTI chairman accused the federal government of wasting funds on metro bus service and the orange train project. He also raised the issue timber mafia that had constructed buildings on the forest land and unconcerned behavior of the Punjab government to take an action against them.

At the Makhniyal village of Haripur District, the KP Chief Minister Pervez Khattak and PTI Chairman Imran Khan were briefed about the ‘Billion Tree Tsunami’ project and it was stated that the KP government has so far planted 115 million saplings and sown seeds at a cost of Rs1, 578m. The briefing further stated that an amount of Rs9, 826m has been allocated for phase II of the project which was launched last year and would conclude in 2018 with the targeted plantation of one billion saplings.





Early in December the chief spokesperson for the federal government Pervez Rashid said Imran Khan’s statement of planting 100 million trees was just an addition to his false claims. While addressing the press conference in Lahore, Pervez Rashid said that the PTI leader did not provide any details about the massive workforce required, mode of purchase, and the transportation of such a huge number of saplings. “When did this gigantic task take place?” the minister questioned. He said: “Either there was no existence of these trees, or the resources of the KP government were being plundered under the garb of ‘100 million trees’.”

This eventually triggered a counterargument from PTI spokesperson Dr. Shireen Mazari who criticized Pervez Rashid and said: “Unfortunately, PML-N cannot think beyond concretized projects like the metro or the Orange Line, which threatens to destroy the nation’s rich cultural heritage.” She said if requested by the minster KP government can take him to the plantation sites so he can see the Billion Tree Tsunami project for himself. “After all, it is not a fake project like the Nandipur project was,” she added.

Dr. Shireen Mazari also requested the senator to realize KP government’s relentless efforts concerning environmental preservation and a strong vision to take actions against climate change. She referred to the Prime Minister’s speech as uninspiring at the recently held Climate Change Conference in Paris and said: “While Prime Minister Sharif had no concrete specific proposal to put up at the Climate Change Conference in Paris, PTI’s Amin Aslam gave a presentation on the Billion Tree Tsunami project at the pavilion of the IUCN in Paris as part of the Climate Change Conference.”

The government of Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa assigned Rs15 Billion for the Billion Tree Tsunami Project and it was acknowledged and formally registered by under the global Bonn Challenge, a voluntary regime set up under the UNFCCC umbrella for restoring 350 million hectares of forests around the world. With the help of this project, KPK became the first sub-national entity in the world to enter this monitored regime, which also includes big forest countries such as the US, India and Brazil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

It is really shocking how much deforestation has effected all cities of Pakistan and specially KPK when you compare with forest preservation efforts world wide Pakistan really far behind the Tree growing initiative is a app-laudable move by KPK government

Hopefully it is recognized on international level and more funding is provided to help with GREEN initiative in region and less dependence on deforestation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=456843881191575


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

The biggest development is the resignation of Hamid Khan and the details he is coming out with. Utter disappointment. PTI officially gave in to the pressures they faced from their peers and bureaucracy ending up neutralizing KP-EC

KP Ehtesab Commission chief resigns in protest | Top Story | thenews.com.pk

@mr42O @Leader @Jazzbot @nomi007


----------



## SBD-3

-blitzkrieg- said:


> The biggest development is the resignation of Hamid Khan and the details he is coming out with. Utter disappointment. PTI officially gave in to the pressures they faced from their peers and bureaucracy ending up neutralizing KP-EC
> 
> KP Ehtesab Commission chief resigns in protest | Top Story | thenews.com.pk
> 
> @mr42O @Leader @Jazzbot @nomi007


Here's the reason






The real route case of lack of investment in KPK. KPK government should step up efforts to curb Bhatta Mafia which is far more dangerous than the Terrorist outfits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=983547361711856

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

SBD-3 said:


> Here's the reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real route case of lack of investment in KPK. KPK government should step up efforts to curb Bhatta Mafia which is far more dangerous than the Terrorist outfits.



Investigation is a routine on leads, some end up with no results other reach a logical conclusion. Nothing can be said with certainty about role of Pervez in Mines scandal for now. Hamid Khan himself admits PTI never interfered in his work until now.In the meanwhile there were PTI ministers facing the heat but KPK govt. didnt budge. So i think there is something more to it and it has probably to do with their weak (coalition dependent) govt. and role of corrupt bureaucracy which ultimately won the pressure battle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

More red and dangerous flags for business sentiment. Provincial government should collaborate with Army on curbing this increasing menace


----------



## nomi007

SBD-3 said:


> Here's the reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real route case of lack of investment in KPK. KPK government should step up efforts to curb Bhatta Mafia which is far more dangerous than the Terrorist outfits.







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1306826329359784

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*چترال میں واقع افغانستان بارڈر کے قریب گاؤں میں خیبر پختونخوا کا چھوٹا پن بجلی منصوبہ مکمل جس سے گاؤں کو پہلی بار سستی بجلی ملنا شروع

یہ پن بجلی منصوبہ بھی 350 چھوٹے منصوبوں کا حصہ ہے جو ان علاقہ کہ 10 لاکھ افراد کے لئے بناے جا رہے ہیں جنہوں نے پہلے کبھی بجلی نہیں دیکھی تھی*


----------



## ghazi52

......................
*
Peshawar to get a new dental college*

Peshawar: The ground-breaking ceremony of Rehman College of Dentistry and Teaching Hospital was held here on Saturday, says a press release.

Speaking on the occasion, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly Speaker Asad Qaiser lauded the initiative as an attempt to guarantee excellence in the health care and educational fields.

Project director Prof Qaimuddin said: “The beginning of construction work on the college is a sign of progress and hard work. We hope to become a leading institute for dental education in Pakistan,” he added.

“The project which is affiliated with Rehman Medical Institute (RMI) will be a 12-storey state-of-the-art facility, covering an area of 134,822 square feet,” the press release added.....


----------



## ghazi52

...........................
*Western route: K-P hands Centre wishlist of CPEC projects*
: 
The disgruntled Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa government has sought 6,000 megawatt power projects and representation on the working groups of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project.

In a meeting with Federal Minister for Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal in Islamabad on Monday, Chief Minister Pervez Khattak unveiled what he wants for his province in the multibillion-dollar project.

K-P has been pushing the government to complete CPEC’s western route first. Its efforts paid off when at an all-party conference on January 15, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif set the July 2018 deadline for the completion of the western alignment.






A list of 12 economic zones in the province was also scrapped with the final number to be determined after due consultation with Peshawar.

According to an official handout, the Khattak-Iqbal meeting was held in a cordial atmosphere. During the meeting, Iqbal clarified Khattak’s misgivings about CPEC and assured the latter that the Western route was very much part of the monographic study of CPEC.

He revealed that the Gwadar-Surab section will be completed by December 2016, while groundbreaking of the Dera Ismail Khan section – scheduled to be completed by July 2018 — would be held in March.

“Western route is very much part of the CPEC framework and this has also been clarified by Embassy of China in Pakistan,” said Iqbal.

Officials who attended the meeting said Khattak has demanded that the federal government either set up power plants that generate between 5,000MW to 6,000MW or provide the provincial administration funds for it.






On this, the planning minister asked the chief minister to share details to justify this demand.

Around two-dozen medium to long-term energy related projects with a generation capacity of 17,000MW and worth $34 billion constitute a major part of the project.

Khattak also asked the federal government to complete the much-delayed Chashma Right Bank Canal project which would help provide irrigation water to the arid southern districts of K-P. Iqbal promised to arrange a meeting between the Water and Power Development Authority and the provincial administration.

Complaining that Punjab dominates all the energy-related activities planned under CPEC, K-P sought representation on various working groups of the multibillion-dollar project.

At the moment, only Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif is invited to meetings of the Cabinet Committee on Energy. Iqbal assured the K-P chief minister that all provinces would be given due representation in the working groups.

Khattak demanded that five special economic zones be set up along M-1 Motorway, in Batagram, Haripur, Bannu and Dera Ismail Khan. To this, Iqbal asked the K-P government to come up with specific proposals for the zones as he urged them to hire well-reputed consultant to identify commercially viable sites in the province.

He also pushed Khattak on ensuring speedy land acquisition for sections of western route which pass through the province. Khattak also demanded that optical fibre and rail links also pass through his province.

..


----------



## ghazi52

............................






Lowari Tunnel - Project Layout













...


----------



## ghazi52

........................................

Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Pervez Khattak has ordered finalization and submission of the plan of the Peshawar Bus Rapid Transit project within one week for approval so that its completion could be ensured till December 2017. He issued these directives while presiding over a high level meeting convened to discuss proposed Peshawar Bus Rapid Transit project to be established as part of Mass Transit System in Peshawar at CM Secretariat on 18/02/2016. Secretary Transport and consultants of the project briefed the meeting about salient features of the scheme. 

The meeting was briefed that 5 different corridors would be established under the proposed project to make flow of traffic smooth in the city. Similarly the meeting was informed that the project would help in effective and fast movement of passengers, saving time and mitigating the traffic congestion problems in the city. Similarly the meeting was told that Asian Development Bank would provide financial assistance for the designing and construction of the project.

CM KP asked the concerned authorities to give final touches to the plan of the corridor-2 portion of the project, stretching from Chamkani to Hayatabad within one week. Similarly he also directed to finalize details for acquisition of 100 sophisticated buses to start the service in Peshawar in the next six months. The CM also ordered to finalize the pedestrianization project of Peshawar Cantt including establishment of Parking Plazas and Bus stops in a week period to solve traffic problems in the area.
































..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..............................
*Meet Aneela Naz, the KP police officer battling criminals and stereotypes*

PESHAWAR: District Superintendent Police Aneela Naz has worked hard to earn a name in a male-dominated police force.

As she makes her way into her office, a man stands up in a gesture of respect: she is one of the few women serving the police department for almost two decades. Inside, she settles down in her chair, glancing at a stack of forms waiting to be signed. The room is as sparsely decorated as other police offices in Khyber Pakhthunkhwa; aside from a desk and a plaque with her name, there isn’t much else.

“I don’t know how 19 years have passed,” DSP Naz laughs. Over the years, she has learnt it all: from learning how to operate every type of weapon to going on raids and operations alongside her male colleagues. She has topped every course and now trains both men and women in the formidable police force.

Naz has seen the KP police force transform from a team with only 19 women, to one with over 600 serving in different departments all across the province.

....


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Peshawar Rapid Bus transit Project (Loan From Asian Development Bank) If Shahbaz Shareef takes loan for the Metro Train then he's looking for commission and everyone starts ranting about it what about this loan?? Another U turn and hypocrisy?? *
The Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Pervez Khattak has ordered finalization and submission of the plan of the Peshawar Bus Rapid Transit project within one week for approval so that its completion could be ensured till December 2017. He issued these directives while presiding over a high level meeting convened to discuss proposed Peshawar Bus Rapid Transit project to be established as part of Mass Transit System in Peshawar at CM Secretariat here on Thursday afternoon. Special Assistant to CM for Transport Shah Muhammad Wazir, Special Assistant to CM for Information Muhstaq Ahmad Ghani, MPA Shaukat Yousafzai, District Nazim Muhammad Asim, Chief Secretary Amjad Ali Khan and high-ups of other departments attended the meeting. Secretary Transport and consultants of the project briefed the meeting about salient features of the scheme. The meeting was briefed that five different corridors would be established under the proposed project to make flow of traffic smooth in the city. Similarly the meeting was informed that the project would help in effective and fast movement of passengers, saving time and mitigating the traffic congestion problems in the city. Similarly the meeting was told that Asian Development Bank would provide financial assistance for the designing and construction of the project.
The Chief Minister Pervez Khattak asked the concerned authorities to give final touches to the plan of the corridor-2 portion of the project, stretching from Chamkani to Hayatabad within one week. Similarly he also directed to finalize details for acquisition of 100 sophisticated buses to start the service in Peshawar in the next six months. The CM also ordered to finalize the pedestrializtion project of Peshawar Cantt including establishment of Parking Plazas and Bus stops in a week period to solve traffic problems in the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

New traffic police in Charsadda KPK


----------



## ghazi52

...................................
IK visited peshawar railway track site. This is where KPK wants to build corridor 01 of the bus transit route, which suppose to be build along side the track on the (right of way)

The track has been not in use for 6-7 yrs, but Federal gov. is still not giving any NOC!? Whilst people now have stared stealing the track and enriching land but thats fine just don't give the R.O.W! 






......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ghazi52 said:


> ...................................
> IK visited peshawar railway track site. This is where KPK wants to build corridor 01 of the bus transit route, which suppose to be build along side the track on the (right of way)
> 
> The track has been not in use for 6-7 yrs, but Federal gov. is still not giving any NOC!? Whilst people now have stared stealing the track and enriching land but thats fine just don't give the R.O.W!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......



Saad Rafique today said if you want to build the BRT put some pillars and lay the track on that pillars just like Shahbaz Shareef did in Lahore.... The Railway track and land will not be given to Provincial Assembly because it's the part of CPEC the track will be dual and we currently have no more land except this track so Imran khan should focus on doing work instead of doing blame games

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*پشاور زلمی گھر کیلے روانہ*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Muhammad Omar said:


> Saad Rafique today said if you want to build the BRT put some pillars and lay the track on that pillars just like Shahbaz Shareef did in Lahore.... The Railway track and land will not be given to Provincial Assembly because it's the part of CPEC the track will be dual and we currently have no more land except this track so Imran khan should focus on doing work instead of doing blame games


how cpec track will go through highly populated area
making metro like rwp/lhr is much more costly


----------



## Muhammad Omar

nomi007 said:


> how cpec track will go through highly populated area
> making metro like rwp/lhr is much more costly



Peshawar is included in the western route and there is a dry port and Economic zone planned there so freight train will come there also there are economic zone planned in Charsaddah and this track goes there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007

*Plantation & Development in full swing in Regi Model Town #Peshawar*













__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

........................
*Renovation and expansion design proposal *














....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=988959307824065

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Jaguars of kpk Elite
Special combat unit commando with pof eye gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

KPK assembly, the first in Asia to be Digitalised Use of Papers & stationary eliminated 






















Pedestrian Bridge benefiting 2000 local people of UC (Barathana & Gwalerai) District Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Sports ground inaugurated in Barikot Swat




*

*KPK Govt converting electric tube wells into solar another one is inaugurated in Kohat









*

*New Para Medical institute Swat with Boys & girls hostel with UAE assistance















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Restoration of Asala, Angrazai and Baghdheri civil channel District Swat 




















*

*Reconstruction of Excelsior college swat completed under PDMA through CM KP special packege*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

................Peshawar......






.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1554513501513719


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1010893528978877


----------



## nomi007

Inauguration of Bio Safety Health laboratory at Hayatabad Medical Complex with German assistance


























__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Nice.....................


----------



## ghazi52

...................................
Newly construct Hayatabad Sports Complex in #Peshawar






























.................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

LRBT Eye Hospital - Swat





















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007

No more wall chalking and Graffiti on Peshawar walls. 

Peshawar: The tourism corporation (TCKP) and culture department have launched a project 'Rang de Peshawar' to add colour to the dusty walls of Peshawar. 

Walls all around the city which were an eyesore earlier would be painted to create a pleasant and colour environment.

The committee had selected the design through consensus.

During the First Phase of the project of 'Rang de Peshawar' initiative, 10 walls would be painted

While in the second phase most walls of the city would be covered 

The project would be extended in third phase through out the province.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Nice development

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Nice development



All the colors of the walls are coming of just after the rain starts... Samma News Just showed the videos of the walls.... Plus KPK Gov said in the Documents that it cost 1.8 million rupees to Color the walls and 3 lakh were given to the Students which take part in coloring the walls  but Student said they didn't receive any money and did the color as volunteers 

so there 2 million got waste in just 1 rain fall


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Color does not comes off due to rain

Lovely view just need more trees lack of trees is quite disturbing in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

........................
Charsadda sports complex build on the terms of international standard. 
























































.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.......










































__
...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=595694620582404





Construction work start at "Hayatabad Food Street"










__________________


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1019252124806607

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*Promoting Religious Peace & Harmony :: Gurdwara Biba Joga Singh REOPENS in Peshawar after 1940s*





__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

* Electric Rickshaws to Be Introduced in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa*

Electric vehicles are gaining traction globally. The lack of noise, cheaper prices and environment friendly nature of such vehicles are the features which have helped electric vehicles in the otherwise fossil-fuel dominated vehicle market. Khyber Pakhtunkhwa will soon be getting electric rickshaws to improve the environmental state of the province.

Electric rickshaws are smaller and sport a sleeker design. Coupled with a silent, pollution-free electrical motor and fast acceleration, these rickshaws offer what polluted and congested cities require.

These E-Rickshaws, as they are being called, is considered to be the transport solution for KPK. Silent and better looking vehicles would definitely be a good addition to a Pakistani transport system. Once the rickshaws are approved by the KPK government, people will be able to buy them and drive throughout the province.

*Current Situation*
Peshawar is the world’s sixth most polluted city with an average air pollution of 17PPM (particles per million) and a consistent noise level of over 85 decibels. Both numbers exceed the World Health Organisation’s (WHO) standard limit by far, according to the Environment Protection Agency (EPA).

Rickshaws are a major form of transport in cities like Peshawar and the rest of the KPK. There are about 13,000 registered rickshaws in Peshawar alone. According to Regional Transport Authority Secretary Naimatullah, the total number of rickshaws, registered and unregistered, in the city are over 50,000. Most of these run two-stroke engines and are a major contributor to air and noise pollution. According to VETS, one-fourth of all tested vehicles fail to achieve the standard noise and gas emission standards.

With no petrol or CNG requirement in E-Rickshaws, they are better for the environment and require minimum maintenance. These rickshaws will be assembled in China and Japan. The transport department has already approved the vehicles as safe for travelling. With increasing incidents of gas-cylinder explosions these rickshaws will most certainly be welcome by drivers and commuters.






Currently, drivers with a permit can get a normal rickshaw for about 300,000. In comparison, electric rickshaws will cost about 240,000, a much more cost-efficient solution. Couple that with no fuel requirements and you save yourself from another headache. Manufacturers say that the vehicle has been developed with low costs in consideration. Due to a low maintenance expenditure, these rickshaws can work in rural and urban areas.

Furthermore, the government is also planning to launch an electric mini-cab and electric loader.






*Charging*
These rickshaws can be charged from any normal power outlet, similar to other power appliances. Rickshaw’s battery charges to 80% in just two hours, however, a full charge takes seven hours. Loaders are said to charge even quicker.

*Passengers*




Electric rickshaws can carry up to three or four people at a time. Mini-cabs can carry even more, up to five. Electric loaders come with a driver’s seat, a passenger’s seat and an open compartment for luggage.

*Mileage*
A rickshaw which has been charged up to 80 percent can be driven for a distance of 50km. In addition to that, these rickshaws will be issued a free special route permit for one year. The mini-cab is said to cover a distance of 150kms while carrying the passengers.

*Warranty*
The mini-cab and the rickshaw will come with a 14-month warranty for the battery while the loader gets an even longer 18-month warranty. This should ensure the buyers that they can be worry-free for more than a year after buying the vehicles.


----------



## ghazi52

*Swabi Model Police Station
*













*S*


----------



## ghazi52

New Solid Waste Collection Containers and Fleet induction, inaugurated by Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Dumpster Art Open for public visit from 9 to 5 today and on 15 April 2016 at Awais Motors Hino Peshawar, Ring Road near Kohat Road Bridge Peshawar.

















_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1574125712885831

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*The Famous Waterfall ( Glacier Abshaar ) on the way Mahodand Lake, Kalam Valley, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

yehi hai naya kpk





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=615382368613629

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Feeling really Sad on the murder of Soran Singh really cant believe he is not in us any more. One of the fondest memories I remember of Him was watching him sing "Mein Bhi Pakistan Hoon tu bi Pakistan hai" loud and proud. A patriotic Pakistani, a kind human being who was working diligently for monitory rights, this was devastating news for the entire country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Peshawar Ring Road with solar panels
__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

nomi007 said:


> Peshawar Ring Road with solar panels
> __________________



Looks amazing. The scarce resources in pakistan ake solar energy all the more a need for the hour. We must utilize this energy to the max.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1053717104651606

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister will perform the ground breaking of Havelian -Thakot motorway in Mansehra tomorrow under China Pakistan Economic Corridor. 

The 120-kilometer section will be completed in 42 months at a cost of 133.98 billion rupees. China Exim Bank will provide ninety percent of the funding, while rest will be arranged by Pakistan.

The section starts from Havelian and after passing through Abbottabad, Mansehra, Shinkiari ends at Thakot.


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

nomi007 said:


>



So the kpk govt is basically rubbishing the federal and PTA order and are showing maalik in cinemas.. You gotta love strong opposition.


----------



## ghazi52

*Construction of Chasma lift Canal to be started in next financial year, CM*

28th April 2016

The Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Pervez Khattak has declared that construction work of Chasma lift Canal Project will be initiated in the next financial year at a cost of Rs.121 billion which will irrigate 246140 acre of land and benefit 0.25 million population of the area. This he said while talking to the elected representatives of the southern districts of the province at CM House today.
Senior Provincial Minister for Irrigation Sikandar Hayat Khan Sherpao, Provincial Minister for Revenue Ali Amin Gandapur, Special Assistant for Transport Malik Shah Muhammad Wazir, MPA Ihtesham, Secretary irrigation Akhter Rasheed and focal person chama lift canal Muhammad Iqbal Khalil present on the occasion.
While commenting on Chasma lift Canal Project the CM said that the much delayed project was made possible due to the unified struggle of the parliamentary leaders of various parties of the province. “It was the collective struggle of the provincial political leadership of the province which compelled the council of common interest to approve the 15 years long standing project”, he remarked. He went on to say after completion of the project the province will be in a position to utilize its due share of water. He further said that federal government had sponsored different projects in the rest of three provinces of the countries while Khyber Pakhtunkhwa was remained deprived of any such developmental projects funded by the federal government. He informed that two years long and consistent struggle of the provincial government had made approval of the project possible. The CM said that resources would be allocated for the project in the coming fiscal year to initiate work on it. He clarified that according to the agreement the provincial government would provide 35% resources for the project while the rest 65% will be funded by the federal government. Giving detail of the project, the CM said that provincial irrigation department would execute and monitor the project as well. The Chief Minister directed for speeding of preparatory arrangements for the project to ensure its execution next year. The Chief Minister said that the project would provide employment opportunities to the people of the area. The Provincial Secretary for Irrigation highlighting salient feature of the project said that the project would benefit 19 villages and 246140 acres of land while its total length would be 582 miles. He informed that Chasma lift Canal would have a capacity of 2613 cusec water.


----------



## ghazi52

*Reviving Tourism in KP

Latest Chairlifts being installed in Malam Jabba Swat
*






















_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Rescue 1122 service launched in DI KHAN*


----------



## ghazi52

.* Lowari Tunnel Project*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Nawaz Sharif Kidney Hospital Manglowar Swat*

*100 bedded hospital 14 dialysis machine x-ray CT SCAN and OT will be activited soon along with free provision of free dialysis for poor patient Swat manglowar*

*















*

*Bannu To Kohat Road Expansion *

*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Construction of Academic Block in Kohat University KPK*
























*Construction of BASIC HEALTH UNIT (BHU) at TOPI Buner*

*



*

*District Headquarter Hospital at Hangu*

*



*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Gomal Medial College D.I. Khan KPK Under Construction*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Governament Hayatabad Medical Complex Peshawar*

*















*

*Haripur University KPK*

*









*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*LED Light installed in University Town Peshawar*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Model Police Station in BANNU PS Saddar KPK *

*





















*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Model Police Station in Haripur and Abbotabad*
























*New under construction Civil Hospital KTS Haripur kpk*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Under Construction Govrrnament Girls Higher Secondary School Mayar Mardan*

*



*
*



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=623670891118110

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=608806232616522

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

*All polio environmental samples test negative for the first time*

ISLAMABAD: For the first time in the country’s history, all the environmental samples for polio have tested negative.

A total of 40 samples, collected under the supervision of the World Health Organisation (WHO) in mid-April from 14 cities, were analysed at the National Institute of Health (NIH).

A sample is deemed positive if the polio virus is found in sewerage water, which is the basic parameter to determine if anti-polio campaigns have been successful.

While cases of polio can be reported from any city, due to the frequent movement of people, if the virus is found in sewerage it means the anti-polio campaign in that area did not achieve its target.

*Experts say opportunity to eradicate poliovirus during low transmission season must not be missed*
The presence of the poliovirus in sewerage also means that the immunity level of children in the area has fallen, and they are at risk of contracting the disease.

The head of the National Emergency Operation Centre (EOC), Dr Rana Safdar, said the negative environmental samples were “great news” for the country.

But he added that while it was a notable achievement, this did not mean the poliovirus had been eradicated.

“Polio cases have been reported in some areas, which means the virus is still present in small pockets. However, an opportunity has been created to eradicate the virus during the current year,” he told Dawn.

A health expert, who is not authorised to speak on the record, said the negative samples are good news, but it is necessary to analyse the trend of the virus.

*“The trend of the virus also shows that it can be eradicated. We had two major hubs of the virus: Peshawar and Karachi. In Peshawar initially we used to get three positive samples. Then it declined to two, and then one. Now not a single environmental sample has been found positive. The trend in Karachi is the same,” he said.*

“The summer season makes the results more important because the poliovirus becomes active in high temperatures,” he said.

“Negative samples show that the intensity of the virus has decreased. If it remains low until September, the polio programme should run an aggressive campaign during the low transmissions season; that is the only way the virus can be eradicated.”

He said: “We had a similar opportunity in 2005, when 28 polio cases were reported but we missed the train. Now we have an opportunity once again, and we should not let the string slip again. If the intensity of the virus increases it will take many years to reach this stage.”

So far, 11 polio cases have been reported this year, which has decreased from 54 reported last year.

Of the 40 samples, one was collected from Islamabad, Jacobabad and Hyderabad each, two from Rawalpindi, Killa Abdullah and Sukkur each, three from Peshawar, Multan, DG Khan, Faisalabad and Quetta each, four from DI Khan and seven from Karachi.

Last year, 22pc of the environmental samples tested positive, and 9pc of the samples tested positive in the first three months of this year.

A health expert said the samples were collected in the presence of WHO surveillance officers and taken to the NIH.

Dr Safdar said it has been decided that after Ramazan small-scale campaigns will be conducted in focus areas where children’s immunity level is low.

“The low transmission season will start in September, so after that, nationwide campaigns will be held to eradicate the virus for good,” he said.

_Published in Dawn, May 28th, 2016_



_==============================================================================_


KP government has aimed to restore 384,000 hectares of degraded land (by reforestation) under its ‘Billion Tree Tsunami’ project.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BetterPakistan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New Look of Nishtar Hall. Nishtar Hall Peshawar is ready after Mega Renovation. Inauguration on 4th June.
















_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

*بدل رہا ہے خیبر پختونخوا

پرویز رشید اب تک 'بلین ٹری سونامی ' پر تنقید کر کے نہ تھکتے اور اب ہمارے راستے پر چلتے ہوے 'بلین ٹری سونامی' کی طرز کا پروجیکٹ لا رہے ہیں -





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1414403215268761





=============================================================================================*

Real CHANGE comes through Depoliticised & Professionals-Based Institutions of Government; Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police achieving New Milestones with each passing day !







===============================================================================

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Elementary & Secondary Education Department has established 1413 community schools for girls by investing Rs 1.35 billion in the last three years. This means that 67,767 more children are being educated in these schools across the province.







====================================================================================

Promises being Fulfilled - Closed schools made functional.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1413848111990938

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

Ecole Fatima Al Fihri ! Residential school for girls will be completed in1 year with estimated cost of 23 crore IA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan




----------



## BetterPakistan

*بدل رہا ہے خیبر پختونخوا -
DI.Khan
ہسپتال میں جدید دیلیسس مشین پوھنچ گئی - اب انشااللہ مریضوں کو ارزاں جدید دیلیسس کی سہولت سرکاری ہسپتال میں میسر ہو گی *
*










*

*======================================================================================

خیبر پختونخواہ حکومت کے بڑے منصوبوں میں سے ایک دیر لوئر کوٹو ہائیڈرو پاور ڈیم۔
7.1 ارب روپے کے لاگت سے بننے والا کوٹو دیر لوئر ہائیڈرو پاور جس کے تعمیر پر تیزی سے کام جاری ہے، 2018 تک کوٹو ہائیڈرو پاور منصوبہ مکمل ہونے کے بعد اس پاور ڈیم سے مالاکنڈ ڈویژن کے تمام اضلاع کو بجلی فراہم ہوگی۔ جبکہ اضافی بجلی صوبے کے کچھ اور باقی اضلاع کو دی جائیگی، جس کے بدولت 2018 تک خیبر پختونخواہ سے بجلی کا مسلئہ مکمل ختم ہو جائیگا۔*
*
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

*Spreading wings: Health insurance to be extended to other districts*

PESHAWAR: After receiving a positive response from the public on the health insurance policy, the health department has decided to extend the scheme to all districts of the province.

Health officials said the initiative has been touted as an attempt to alleviate poverty and improve health of the public. As a result, it has been decided the policy would be extended to other districts.

“Now, we will extend the Social Health Protection Initiative to the whole province, during budget for fiscal year 2016-17, and launch its second phase so that every deserving person can benefit from it,” a senior health official told _The Express Tribune_ on Saturday.

He requested anonymity since he was not authorised to speak to the media.

The official added the scheme will cover costs of hospital services, including medicines, general surgery, gynaecology and obstetrics, ophthalmological treatment and ear, nose and throat services. He maintained the insurance applied to a seven-member family.

A document available with_ The Express Tribune_ stated the decision has been taken after the government felt the initiative benefited the public not only by reducing poverty, but also by improving the status of health of the public.

The second phase, according to the document, will cost around Rs3 billion per year. It also includes premium for up to 50% of the population – it would be paid by the provincial government for secondary and tertiary health care services, besides administrative costs. The policy in other districts will be launched this month.

*Benefits and coverage*

As per the documents, the scheme will cover the costs of hospitalization It read the families will be selected on the basis of the criteria set for Benazir Income Support Programme (BISP).

“The percentage of the population, whose premium will be paid, will be determined by the provincial government – it is expected to be up to 50% of the population [which makes 12,800,000 individuals] of the whole province, including over 1.83 million families.

The document read annual benefits for one family for secondary care was Rs0.21 million whereas that for one family annually at tertiary care health facilities was around Rs0.25 million. It added pre-hospitalisation care [one day] and post-hospitalisation [five days] will also be part of the package.

*Phase-wise*

The first phase of the scheme was launched on January 19, 2015. Initially, the scheme was introduced for only four districts –Mardan, Malakand, Chitral and Kohat. It was then said the programme would be extended to other areas of the province.

The premium per family, during the first phase, was Rs1,700 annually and the coverage per family was Rs175,000 per annum [per person coverage Rs25,000 per annum].

The scheme, introduced along the lines of social security programmes in developed countries, enables the deserving ones to receive medical assistance at both private and public hospitals across the province.

_Published in The Express Tribune, June 5th, 2016._


==============================================================

*Aid oversight: British envoy visits Mardan to review education and health support*

ISLAMABAD: It was good to see how local communities are working to promote improvements in primary health services.

This was said by British High Commissioner Thomas Drew on Thursday on a visit to Mardan, where he toured two schools and a Basic Health Unit.

The schools are being supported by the UK’s education sector programme in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. The programme comprises both financial support to the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Elementary and Secondary Education Department and a school reconstruction and rehabilitation programme.

The boys’ Government Higher Secondary School in Mayar has been revamped by to include 13 classrooms, new offices for the principal and the administration, and a new toilet block with 11 washrooms, including one for children with disabilities.

The girls’ Government Higher Secondary School in Par Hoti will have 19 new classrooms which will allow many more girls to attend school. When fully functional, the two schools will help educate more than 2,100 students, including 1,260 girls.

The high commissioner also visited a Basic Health Unit in Sheikh Maltoon, which is supported by UK aid. The unit provides basic outpatient and preventive health services, including nutrition, family planning and routine immunisation for underprivileged local communities.

Drew also met K-P Education Minister Atif Khan and K-P Health Minister Shahram Khan Tarakai to discuss provincial public service priorities and the UK’s ongoing support programmes in the education and health sectors.

“While visiting the two schools, I was able to see for myself how our support for construction work is allowing more young people to go to school and have a better learning environment; and how our support to the K-P government is improving the quality of teaching and learning. He also expressed pleasure at the impact UK aid is having at the BHU he visited.

_Published in The Express Tribune, May 28th, 2016._


=====================================================================================

Eradicating Corruption at the Grass Roots in KP


----------



## BetterPakistan

*Put it out: K-P plans to clamp down on smoking*

PESHAWAR: The health ministry has decided to either curb or altogether eliminate smoking in public places. A draft law with this objective in mind was tabled to impose far more stringent measures than the Prohibition of Smoking and Protection of Non-smokers Health Ordinance, 2001, which operates at the federal level.

The proposed draft does not provide designated smoking areas in the workplace.

The K-P Prohibition of Smoking/Tobacco Products and Protection of Non-Smokers Health Bill, 2016, drafted by the health department, is a comprehensive plan to stop smoking in public places or on transport.

The draft had already been cleared by the governor and chief minister and submitted to the assembly secretariat.

Budget suggestion: Body seeks removal of all tobacco tax exemptions

The draft varied from the 2001 ordinance in many ways as the latter does not allow smoking at workplaces, but allows room for designated areas on the premises. However, the draft of the provincial law does not allow any such relaxations.

*A step further *

Even the definition of “tobacco” is more elaborate in the draft, which includes shisha (with or without smoke) into its ambit. At the same time, the federal law includes cigarettes, cigars or pipe in the category of smoking.

The federal law does not allow people to store, sell or distribute cigarettes or any other smoking substance with tobacco within 50 metres of any college, school or educational institute. The provincial government has decided to increase the same to 100 metres. The draft has added health facilities premises and public parks to the non-smoking areas.

The federal law imposed a ban on smoking in places such as auditoriums, health institutes, amusement centres, restaurants, public offices, court buildings as well as cinema, conference and seminar halls.

*SC tells govt to curb Shisha tobacco import*

Other places include hotel or waiting lounges, libraries, bus stations, sports stadiums, educational institutes and libraries. Although it does not include open spaces, the draft of the provincial law has left no stone unturned to include rooftops, lawns and lobbies of the premises.

The draft states the health ministry will authorise an officer or a competent individual who will act under the ordinance.

“Every person authorised under Subsection 1 shall be deemed a public servant within the meaning of Section 21 of the Pakistan Penal Code” (Act of XLV of 1860),” the ordinance stated.

Ambit of the law

The law will be extended to the whole of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and states that the kind of advertisement such as notices, circulars, display boards, visible representations, symbols, stickers, t-shirts, logos, sportswear, caps or any other means of direct or indirect promotion of smoking will be dealt with accordingly.

The draft states the government may from time to time, by notification in the official gazette, declare any space as for the purpose of the law. The remaining rules are the same as the federal law which will apply to the province after it is officially approved by the governor.

_Published in The Express Tribune, June 6th, 2016._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

*Peshawar water free from poliovirus*

PESHAWAR: The water in Peshawar, one of the polio reservoirs as declared by the World Health Organisation, is free of polio virus, now.

The development comes as the environmental water samples taken from Shaheen Muslim Town in Peshawar have tested negative for polio virus for the first time since November last year mainly due to quality vaccination campaigns, say Islamabad-based health experts.

According to the experts, the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa health department collects samples from sewerage water from three sites located at Shaheen Muslim Town, Larama and Dhando Pul areas to examine presence of polio virus.

*Water samples from Shaheen Muslim Town test negative for virus for first time since November last*
The May sample’s results suggested that there was no virus in water taken from Shaheen Muslim Town.

The two other sites have already been testing negative for polio virus.

The experts told Dawn that Shaheen Muslim Town was a major source of worry for the authorities engaged in the polio eradication efforts in the province.

They said Peshawar, which had recorded one of the total six cases detected in the province this year, than 10 in corresponding period last year, was one of the high-risk districts as it received migrant children from Fata as well as Afghanistan on daily basis.

The experts said the negativity of the environmental sample was a marked success by the province, considering the population movement from areas in Afghanistan, where the virus was in full circulation.

They said the sample report, which had yet to be formally released by the department, was the result of the past few effective campaigns in Peshawar, which also served as transit point for more 10,000 children visiting it from other districts every day.

The experts said the Shaheen Muslim Town water testing negative for polio virus had also confirmed that around 20 union councils were safe as polio virus was non-existent in both, the people and water.

They said water samples from as many UCs had long been free from virus in the city located near Fata.

The experts said vaccinators in 15 districts of the province had administered injectable polio vaccine to 170,000 Afghan refugees living in camps as they frequently visited their native country and brought virus to local children from there.

According to them, both KP and Afghanistan have been transporting polio virus to each other for the last few years and therefore, many children have gotten infected.

The IPV doses to Afghan children are meant to strengthen their immunity against polio especially during their visit to polio-endemic areas in Afghanistan with parents.

The experts declared the development a major breakthrough in the country’s anti-polio efforts but said the health department needed sustained efforts to further improve performance on the polio eradication front.

They said the refugee children were continuously given oral polio vaccine in every campaign by the health department, which covered around 5.4 million children under the age of five years.

The experts said the only effective way for polio’s eradication from parts of Afghanistan, Khyber Agency and Peshawar, the regional epidemiological block hampering the worldwide polio eradication efforts, was to carry out vaccination drives covering all children, who remained missed or weren’t immunised due to their parents’ refusal.

They said polio had been eradicated from the entire world except Pakistan and Afghanistan with the help of the same technique.

_Published in Dawn, June 5th, 2016_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

*K-P budget: ‘Funds will be allocated for transgender people’*

PESHAWAR: The rights of transgender people will be protected, while funds will be allocated for their welfare in the budget to be announced later in June.

This was said by Adviser to CM on Information Mushtaq Ghani during a meeting with people who are transgender and social activists at the DC’s office on Monday.

“Like other segments of society, issues of people who are transgender will be addressed on a priority basis,” Ghani said. He added the government was devising a comprehensive policy for their welfare, medical treatment and employment.

*‘End discrimination against transgender people’*

He further stated a committee, comprising the deputy commissioner and officials of the social welfare department, will be formed to devise the plan.

He maintained people who are transgender would also be provided financial support by the K-P government in order to help them with household expenses. Ghani pointed out, “Besides, registration of people who are transgender with social welfare department, setting up of an endowment fund is also under consideration.”

Meanwhile, people who are transgender demanded protection and implementation of a government job quota in light of Supreme Court’s judgment.

_Published in The Express Tribune, June 7th, 2016.
_
==============================================================

*Satisfied: ADB happy with 356 mini-micro hydel stations*

PESHAWAR: The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has expressed satisfaction over the efforts of the provincial government to construct 356 mini-micro hydel stations in underdeveloped areas where people are deprived of electricity.

_The bank has also started a plan to increase mini-micro hydel stations from 1,000 to 1,500 in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa._

This was stated by a delegation of the bank, led by ADB official Adnan Tareen. He met Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organisation Chief Executive Officer Akbar Ayub Khan to discuss the expansion of mini-micro hydel stations in the province.

*Ayub told the ADB delegation the incumbent g*overnment intended to build 356 mini-micro hydel stations in 12 districts of the province under the energy action plan on a fast track basis.

“Construction work is continuing on rapidly and so far more than 40 power plants have already been built,” Ayub said.

He added that these power stations are being built through local NGOs in underdeveloped areas.

He said the estimated cost of these 356 mini-micro stations is about Rs 5 million.

_Published in The Express Tribune, June 7th, 2016._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

*K-P police to keep a watch from the sky*

PESHAWAR: The K-P police have established a committee for recommendations on the purchase of aerial drones. These will be used to conduct surveillance on all seven police regions of the province and help law-enforcers keep a strict vigilance on the overall security situation, official sources told _The Express Tribune_ on Tuesday.

An official said the need for aerial surveillance was important in modern-day policing. A committee was established by K-P IGP Nasir Khan Durrani and asked to forward its recommendations in this regard.

“Drones are commonplace nowadays and easily available commercially. These are aerial cameras which can fly over specific locations and provide a bird’s-eye view,” the official added. “As a result of its commercial availability, the K-P police have decided to buy it for the police.” He said the committee had been assigned with the task of looking for different available options in this regard and forward its recommendations for a final decision.

*CTD rounds up two ‘Afghan spies’ from Peshawar*

“There are different models available commercially in various categories and price ranges. There are drones that can be purchased for as low as Rs50,000 apiece and can remain in the air for 30 minutes. At the same time, there are those ones which could cost thousands of rupees and are equipped with high definition video cameras. These also have greater range, but we have to decide which variety suits police the best,” he added. The official said the committee had been assigned with the task of determining the exact requirements of the seven police regions.

“We have to determine how many drones we need and the exact requirement of each region. What we really need is quality, reliability and a machine capable of high endurance,” the official said.

When contacted, the IGP confirmed to _The Express Tribune_ that K-P police needed aerial cameras for surveillance purposes and had formed a committee in this regard.

“Yes, we need aerial surveillance and we want to buy these flying machines. A committee has been formed and it will soon submit its recommendations,” Durrani said.

*The best fit*

When it comes to surveillance, drones are considered highly effective.

There are devices in which various characteristics can be added. For instance, devices can be equipped with infra-red cameras, night vision cameras as well as live feed video cameras. Through these, live videos can be sent to the control rooms.

*Line of duty : 21 arrested, constable injured in Charsadda*

Then there are military drones that can stay up in the air for hours and can go far from their control room. However, these machines are more expensive and more effective. They also require a runway for take-off.

The Pakistan Army also operates several locally developed reconnaissance UAVs.

Most commercial drones operate on a battery, but military drones are powered by gasoline engines. Therefore they can operate for a very limited period.

_Published in The Express Tribune, June 8th, 2016.

_

_
_


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Medical Insurance coverage for 12 Million people (50% population) is indeed a great universal achivement for KPK government , considering how long it took US to implement same meassures for their 50 states

*
Paragraph taken from posts above*
_“The percentage of the population, whose * premium will be paid, will be determined by the provincial government *– it is expected to be up to *50% of the population [which makes 12,800,000 individuals] of the whole province, including over 1.83 million families*.

The document read annual benefits for one family for secondary care was Rs0.21 million whereas that for one family annually at tertiary care health facilities was around Rs0.25 million. It added pre-hospitalisation care [one day] and post-hospitalisation [five days] will also be part of the package._


KPK is providing Medical care for 50% of Province !!! Just wow


----------



## Rizwan Alam

Poliovirus free water deserves a separate thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

83,000 Teachers of Government Schools will be Trained by British Council

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nageen sheikh

KPK is doing work well..keep it up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Medical Insurance coverage for 12 Million people (50% population) is indeed a great universal achivement for KPK government , considering how long it took US to implement same meassures for their 50 states
> 
> *
> Paragraph taken from posts above*
> _“The percentage of the population, whose * premium will be paid, will be determined by the provincial government *– it is expected to be up to *50% of the population [which makes 12,800,000 individuals] of the whole province, including over 1.83 million families*._
> 
> _The document read annual benefits for one family for secondary care was Rs0.21 million whereas that for one family annually at tertiary care health facilities was around Rs0.25 million. It added pre-hospitalisation care [one day] and post-hospitalisation [five days] will also be part of the package._
> 
> 
> KPK is providing Medical care for 50% of Province !!! Just wow



And the amazing thing is this medical care is been given to those who cannot afford it and the premium will be paid by kpk govt.
You remember PTI in its election manifesto said that "We will promote health insurance in Pakistan". Unfortunately PTI wasn't able to make govt in federal but in KPK PTI is fulfilling it commitments to KPK people and I am sure KPK will never forget it. Some old pathans said that last time we saw development by bhutto sb (Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto) in our province and now its PTI govt who is delivering us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

Badal Raha Hai Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

A Revolutionary initiative of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government,‪#‎BillionTreeTsunami‬ reshaping the Future of Pakistan, a project intended to counter the effects of Global Warming. Plant a TREE in your Home, Office, School, College and be part of this Revolutionary Initiative that is meant for the Future of Pakistan.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153828136989527





@Khalidr @WAJsal @ghazi52


=========================================================================

جی ہاں ! صرف خیبر پختونخوا ہی وو صوبہ ہے جہاں ہر سرکاری ریسٹ ہاؤس اب آپ کے لئے حاضر ہے -





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153828733744527


----------



## BetterPakistan

*For a better future: Youth of K-P to be trained in hydropower management*

PESHAWAR: To make employment opportunities and improve the present workforce, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Technical Education and Vocational Training Authority (KP-TEVTA) has initiated competency-based training in 13 different technical training institutes for the first time across the province.

While speaking to _The Express Tribune_ on Saturday, Government College of Technology Swat Assistant Professor and Coordinator of Micro Hydro Power project Abid Alam said in early 2015, KP-TEVTA developed a professional micro hydropower training programme which was unique in not only K-P, but Pakistan well.

He added for this purpose, selected staff was sent to ASEAN Hydropower Competence Centre (HYCOM), Indonesia in 2015 for capacity development.

Abid further said the training meant to make the participants professionally sound in hydro energy conversion and for planning, designing, installing and maintaining MHP stations at suitable sites.

Prior work

He maintained around 1,300 teachers have been trained in 79 in-service training courses that were conducted across the country. The teachers have been trained to make their students competent in the field.

He said they started the trainings in their respective institutions and currently 30 students were enrolled in the programme.






*Eligibility and levels*

Alam shared that a student could apply for this course after completing Secondary School Certificate.

He said in the first level, they will be informed regarding the introduction of MHP, while in the second level they will be taught about mechanical, electrical and civil constructions.

In the third level, students will learn about MHP operations and maintenance, he said, and in the fourth one trainers will impart knowledge of MHP management.

He said students from across the province can apply for this course.

*Social good*

Meanwhile, KP-TEVTA Chairperson Arshad Umerzai told _The Express Tribune_ , “The training programme is not only important for economic development but would also ensure reduction in poverty and provision of a better livelihood to the young population of the province.”

He said the K-P government will try to establish technical and vocational institutes in each district and tehsil to produce skilled labour.

He pointed out K-P was blessed with the natural resource of water, which could produce almost 40,000 megawatts of hydel power.

Small hydel power plants would be installed in different areas of the province which will not only generate power but would also provide job opportunities to the youth, he said.

The two-year training programme is financially supported by foreign donors, while GIZ, a Germany-based organisation, implemented this programme in collaboration with National Vocational and Technical Training Commission (NAVTTC) and provincial TEVTAs in November 2015.

_Published in The Express Tribune, June 12th, 2016._


----------



## ghazi52

*KP govt to handover developmental affairs to local bodies: minister*

*



*


*PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Minister for Finance, Muzaffar Said Advocate, has said that after the local bodies’ polls, the provincial government had handed over the municipal and urban development affairs to elected public representatives.

He said this, while talking to a delegation of local government representatives from Chitral, which called on him, here in Civil Secretariat. The Former MNA, Maulana Abdul Akbar Chitrali, had led the delegation.

In addition to informing the finance minister regarding the financial requirements of the Tehsil Administration (TMA) Chitral, the delegation also discussed development schemes and matters relating to public welfare with him in detail.

The provincial minister said that after getting powers and resources, the elected local bodies’ representatives will have to prove their capabilities and win the hearts of the people through showing good performance. He said that the Finance Department was currently making the process of the release of funds to local government institutions fast and transparent, further adding that after the budget session of the provincial assembly, he along with the Accountant General will start visiting accounts and audit offices across the province including Chitral.

During the visits, the provincial finance minister said, not only will he review matters of funds release and other affairs, but will also collect information regarding complaints and problems of accounts offices. He said that the government wanted the introduction of transparent and judicious automotive mechanism for the utilisation of development and non-development funds in which the cooperation of all stakeholders is a must.

In response to the problems and demands highlighted by the delegation, the provincial minister assured that the second instalment of Rs. 57.2 million for the development schemes of TMA Chitral will be released during the current month. In this connection, he had already issued directives.

Similarly, he also agreed to the transfer of 44 employees of District Council to TMA and gave it his formal approval. However, he said that instead of announcing a special grant for the TMA, he will ensure the allocation of suitable funds for it. The minister clarified that in future instead of depending on governmental grants, local government institutions will have to utilise their local resources and internal financial means for municipal services and their development activities, which is the new policy of the government. 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*For a better future: Youth of K-P to be trained in hydro power management*




One of the training centres in K-P.

PESHAWAR: To make employment opportunities and improve the present workforce, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Technical Education and Vocational Training Authority (KP-TEVTA) has initiated competency-based training in 13 different technical training institutes for the first time across the province.

While speaking to _The Express Tribune_ on Saturday, Government College of Technology Swat Assistant Professor and Coordinator of Micro Hydro Power project Abid Alam said in early 2015, KP-TEVTA developed a professional micro hydropower training programme which was unique in not only K-P, but Pakistan well.






He added for this purpose, selected staff was sent to ASEAN Hydropower Competence Centre (HYCOM), Indonesia in 2015 for capacity development.

Abid further said the training meant to make the participants professionally sound in hydro energy conversion and for planning, designing, installing and maintaining MHP stations at suitable sites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

*KP unveils Rs.505 billion budget
*
PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government announced its ‘balanced’ budget of *Rs.505 billion* for fiscal year 2016-17 Tuesday evening.

Finance Minister Muzaffar Said Advocate presented the budget in the Provincial Assembly amid protest by opposition members.

*About revenue targets, he said the province will receive 293 billion rupees from the federal divisible pool which is 17 percent more than the amount received in the outgoing fiscal year*.

*The province will also get 35 billion rupees from the federal government for war on terror, about 19 billion rupees as net-profit of hydel power generation and 17 billion rupees as royalty of oil and gas.*

_*200 smart schools*_

_According to the budget document, the KPK government has allocated Rs 12.45 billion for 72 projects._

_Muzaffar Syed said Rs.10 billion for 64 ongoing and Rs2.42 billion for eight new projects have been earmarked in the budget._

_The Finance Minister said 160 new primary schools and 100 new secondary schools would be constructed for male and female students in the province whereas 100 religious seminaries would be converted into primary schools._

_The Minister said 200 smart schools would be set-up in the province. He said six cluster hostels for women would be constructed besides bringing improvement in 200 higher secondary schools and two each cadet colleges in Mardan and Swat would be setup.

As many as 500 new IT labs would setup in government high and higher secondary schools in the province besides construction of examination halls in 100 high and higher secondary schools in the province._

*The names and photos of the martyrs of Army Public School, Peshawar would be displayed in the premises of Archives Library besides repair and restoration of schools in earthquake and flood hit areas of the province besides repair and reconstruction of 50 already existing schools on need basis.*

In addition to construction of 1300 community schools for basic education of female students and a monthly stipends of Rs200 for female students of class VI to class X of 4,46,000 elementary schools.

_Rs10.54 bn for 93 health projects_

*The government has earmarked Rs.10.54 billion in Annual Development Programme (ADP) 2016-17 with main focus on establishment of construction and up gradation of hospitals and purchase of equipments and free treatment facilities to patients.*

*Free treatment facilities would be provided to poor patients of TB, Cancer and Hepatitis in the province.*

He said a new five years program “KP Immunization Programme’ with financial assistance of ‘GAVI’ fund would be started besides a new comprehensive program for controlling Thalassemia, HIV and Hepatitis diseases under which testing and screening facilities would be provided at divisional level.

_“Seht Saholat Programme” (Health Facilitative Programme) has been extended to all province that would facilitate 1.738 million poor families to get free treatment of fatal diseases under health insurance scheme._

_The DHQ hospital in Swabi would be reconstructed besides up gradation of civil hospital Shakara Dara Kohat and rural health centre Ogi Manshera to category D hospitals._

_Land would be acquired for construction of Guju Khan Medical College Swabi and medical college at Timergara Dir Lower would be constructed besides setting up of Khyber Institute of Neurosciences Research Centre in Mardan and Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto Medical College Peshawr._
_Rs.10.80 bln for 330 communication sectors projects_

_The KP government has allocated Rs10.80 billion for 330 projects with main focus on repair and construction of roads, bridges and expressways._

_In his budget speech, finance minister Muzaffar Said Advocate said focus on roads and bridges’ repair besides construction of 650 kilometer roads and completion of 17RCC bridges._

*Rs 460 mln allocated for Social Welfare*

_The government has allocated Rs 460 million for 27 projects pertaining to uplift of social welfare, special education and women development._

Status of special education institutes would be up-gradated to elementary schools at divisional level in the provinces besides taking initiatives for welfare of transvestite and baggers.

The capacity of special education centres would be enhanced besides establishment of centre for facilitation of transvestites.

A social welfare complex at Nowshera and a complex for special education at Dir Lower would also be constructed besides polishing embroidery skills of 3125 women.

The Minister said a state of the art ‘Zamon Kor’ (Our House) model institute for street children would be constructed besides starting of a survey to find out estimates of numbers of special children so that effective planning would be made for their welfare and education.

*Rs 4.78 bn for Higher Education, Criminology & Forensic Science Institute*

*The KP government has allocated Rs4.78 billion for 60 projects in higher education in ADP 2016-17* in budget with main focus on construction of colleges and setting up of *Criminology and Forensic Science Institute at University of Peshawar (UoP)* besides establishment of _10 new government colleges on need basis in the province_.

*Presenting budget for fiscal year 2016-17 at the floor of the assembly, the Finance Minister Muzaffar Said said that Rs4.784 billion have been allocated for 60 projects in higher education including Rs3.6385 billion for 45 ongoing projects and Rs1.1454 billion for 15 news projects in the province.*

In addition to enhance capacity of Jahanzaib College Swat, colleges in earthquake affected areas would be repaired and rehabilitated besides provision of facilities at the government libraries, financial assistance to Pashto academy and sub campus of Bannu university at Lakki Marwat.

Academic blocks at Ghulam Ishaq Institute of Engineering and Technology Swabi would be constructed besides up gradation of Abdul Wali Khan University and setting up of sub campus of Engineering University at Dir Upper in addition to up gradation of sub campus of Chitral University to full fledge university. – Samaa/APP


==================================================================

Summary of budget

Education = 111 Billion = 22% of total budget
Health = 17.47 Billion 
Salaries and Pensions = 10% increment
Agriculture = 3.80 billion
Subsidy on wheat = 2.9 Billion
Irrigation = 3.42 Billion
Forests = 2 Billion
Police = 32.94 Billion
Interior Ministry = 2.42 Billion
Interest on Loans = 8.08 Billion
Local Govt = 33.9 Billion for Districts Govts

36,232 jobs will be created
Allowance for Physically Challenged Persons = Rs 1000 PM

KPK will generate Rs 113.5 Billion from its own resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

Danish saleem said:


> May i know how much foreign funding added in next Budget??
> i think 35 Billion Rupees will be generated from foreign sources.



And what about CSF and aid which Punjab govt and central will receive from other countries? What about $40 million aid from Japan? what about millions of dollars aid which FATA and Pakistan received from Saudi Arabia and UAE? What about $2 billion aid which was received by Pakistan last year?

At least KPK suffered from terrorism in past due to which it is receiving aid to complete the infrastructure which suffered from war on terror unlikely your leaders whom haven't suffered badly but still receiving aid and fulfilling their pockets and offshore accounts in panama.


----------



## spartanblade2

Nice work KPK Govt


----------



## spartanblade2



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spartanblade2



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spartanblade2



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Local_Legend

Great for start ups.
Interest Free Loan - What will be the repayment structure ? Will it have any relaxation time ?


----------



## BetterPakistan

*Cold climate in safe havens: K-P govt reluctant to let Afghans stay*


PESHAWAR: The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa government has expressed reluctance over the extension on stay of Afghan refugees whose Proof of Registration (PoR) cards are to expire on June 23.

Talking to _The Express Tribune_, United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR) Spokesperson Dunya Aslam Khan said UNHCR has sent a proposal to the Pakistani government for the refugees’ stay extension till 2017, and is awaiting an approval of the cabinet.

She added the tense political climate between Pakistan and Afghanistan, indeed, affects the displaced Afghans, but no such incidents have been reported by the refugees.

She said the recent Pak-Afghan border issues have not affected the activities of UNHCR and they have not received any complaints from refugees regarding the situation.







However, Kohat district administration has decided to order a ban on Afghan refugee businesses in the area after the PoR cards will expire on June 23.

A government official, requesting anonymity, said the K-P government has reviewed a new policy which concerns the businesses and other activities of Afghan refugees across the province.

According to the official, law-enforcement agencies have also encouraged for a ban on the businesses and activities of Afghans in their reports to the federal government, and expressed support for no more extensions.

_Published in The Express Tribune, June 17th, 2016._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

Micro Hydel Power Plants to be increased to 1500 in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa 






===============================================================================

Salient features of KP Welfare Budget






============================================================================

Rehabilitation of Khungi Bala Badminton Hall Completed at Dir Lower
















================================================================================

GoKP providing Solar Panels to Light the Rooms of Schools in KP 

• 5566 Schools Solarised






==========================================================================

Peshawar Traffic Warden -- Record Fine recovered by Traffic Wardens






==============================================================================

60,000 fine on Traders in DI Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

Anti-Encroachment Operation in Haripur


















===============================================================================

Mardan Sports Ground -- Rehabilitation completed by GoKP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

Major Operation to be launched against Beggars in Peshawar


----------



## BetterPakistan

*KP witnesses shift from private to govt schools as perceptions improve*


PESHAWAR: Around 34,000 students who were previously attending private schools have left and joined government schools between September 2015 to March 2016 in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP).

This is according to a survey carried out in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in May 2016, which revealed that almost 66% of these parents took out their children from private schools of their own accord.

The key reasons for this movement are ever rising education related expenses in private schools, while government schools are now viewed as offering good quality teaching which is free of cost as well.

The Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has made tremendous efforts in the education sector which has improved parents perception about government schools across the province.

Around 96% of parents who have voluntarily moved their children from private schools to government schools, stated that they would send their next child to government school as well.

This movement of children from private to government schools is indicative of the trust parents are regaining in public schools.

It is an indication that the efforts and hard work to revive government schools are producing positive results.

The Department of Elementary and Secondary Education had commissioned the global award-wining development agency Adam Smith International to conduct the survey.

*Published on ARY News Website*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

*BISE Mardan: 76% students from govt schools pass exams*

The Elementary and Secondary Education Department Peshawar has admitted that one in top 10 students is from government schools. However,* it clarifies that 71% did not fail SSC exams as reported by The Express Tribune and published on June 20.*

The secretary of the elementary education department said 76.1% students from government schools passed the SSC exams announced by the Board of Intermediate and Secondary Education Mardan, showing an improvement of 1.44% from 2015 results of the board endorsing the positive steps of provincial government for improvement in primary education.

*In arts group, the overall results improvement was 1.81%. More than 88.46% students passed their SSC exams in Government High School Pashtun Garhi against claimed 29.5%.*

*Only 23.9% students failed as a whole while in arts the rate of failure was 35.09% and not 71%.*

The exams and markings are conducted by the government teachers and there is no discrimination between government and private schools. No PTC teacher is involved in markings. Private schools have shown their confidence in the results, the statement read.

The students who gained top three positions of BISE Mardan are from small and street schools and do not belong to any political leader. It is injustice with those talented students who were accused of getting high marks due to political background.

_Published in The Express Tribune, June 22nd, 2016.


================================================================================_


*Shaukat Khanum hospital expanding services*

PESHAWAR: The Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital and Research Centre is expanding its services to provide diagnostic and treatment facilities to more patients from Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Fata and Afghanistan.

“About 25 per cent patients at SKMCH&RC Lahore belonged to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa due to which this facility was launched in December 29, 2015, in Peshawar,” Mohammad Tahir Aziz, chief operating officer of SKM Peshawar, told Dawn.

“We have examined 2,200 patients, of whom 200 were hospitalised during the last six months. Over 1,200 patients were admitted to the emergency ward and 2,000 underwent chemotherapy. The expansion programme is in progress,” he said

*The health facility to offer treatment for all forms of cancer by 2018*
Mr Aziz said that currently they were treating people for cancer of breast, intestine, Varian, esophagus and head and neck. “In phase-wised manner, we would be offering treatment for all forms of the disease by 2018 at a full-fledged 200-bed facility, which receives about 80 patients per day,” he added.

Mr Aziz said that all the patients got the same services while only 25 per cent paid for the services and 75 per cent got free treatment. “We take from rich and spend it on the poor,” he said.

The new patients first go to the clinic, which remains open round the-clock, and those accepted for treatment are asked if they want to pay or not and the ones opting for free services are referred to financial support services department to evaluate their economic status through standard criteria.

“Giving free cancer treatment in a third world country like Pakistan is very difficult, therefore, we want to help deserving patients. The patients also get free food,” said Mr Aziz.

Mr Aziz said that number of beds in emergency ward was being raised to 15. The children would get treatment after starting pediatric oncology at the hospital in August, he added.

The strength of five-bed intensive care unit (ICU) and as many bed chemo bay is also being increased to treat more patients. “We have got full-fledged pathological and radiology services with CT scan, MRI, X-ray, fluoroscopy, ultrasound, mammography scan which are also open to private patients referred by their doctors from other clinics and hospitals,” said Mr Aziz.

He said that all their departments were headed by four foreign-trained consultants, including two female, who ran clinical work at the hospital with the support of 325 staffers, including 15 doctors, 40 nurses and 30 paramedics.

“From next year, we are starting radiation and surgery departments after which none of the patients will have to visit Lahore,” said Mr Aziz.

Dr Kashif Sajjad, a consultant, said that they had set high standards of diagnostics and treatment in the area of cancer. “Apart from treatment, we have also a programme to scale up public awareness and prevent cancer,” he said.

“The SHMCH&RC works on principles of equality and quality. There’s no difference in treatment of paying and free patients. The physicians treat them equally,” said Dr Kashif.

_Published in Dawn, June 22th, 2016_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan




----------



## BetterPakistan

2.2 million children, most from impoverished backgrounds, study under the Madrassa system. To label them all as terrorists, to leave them isolated without state support...is that going to lead us to peace? This exclusion and isolation narrative is another form of extremism.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153860001914527

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

*Imran announces health insurance scheme in KP*

*Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf Chairman Imran Khan has announced to launch Health Insurance Card Scheme in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

“The scheme will benefit 1.8 million families in the entire province,” Imran Khan said while addressing a news conference along with Chief Minister Pervez Khattak.

He said under the health insurance scheme, Rs 210,000 would be given to each family. He said despite financial constraints, the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government increased health budget from Rs 8 billion to Rs 25 billion, which shows its sincerity.

The PTI chief said the government introduced exemplary reforms in the health sector. However, some people were putting obstacles in implementation of these reforms.

Speaking on this occasion, Pervez Khattak said the government would utilize all available resources for uplift of health sector.

He said the government introduced reforms with consultation of doctors and paramedical staff.

Source:- http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/2016/06/27/national/imran-announces-health-insurance-scheme-in-kp/

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/imran-announces-health-insurance-scheme-in-kp.436919/#ixzz4CsByqNYe*

===================================================================

*KP’s climate challenge*

*Pakistan is considered one of the most vulnerable countries in the world to climate change — with particular threats to water, energy and food security, according to a recent report by the United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)-Pakistan. In fact, the UNDP’s country director says that the economic losses faced by Pakistan due to climate change are significantly higher as compared to terrorism: “Pakistan may be facing $6 billion losses due to climate change whereas losses due to terrorism may be around $1b”. Yet, despite all these losses and the very real threats of glaciers melting, annual devastating floods and damages to crops due to erratic rains and droughts in the near future, most of the country’s political leaders are still not talking about climate change at the national level.

The last time PM Nawaz Sharif spoke about climate change at any length was at the Paris Summit back in December 2015; PML(N)-appointed minister for climate change, Zahid Hamid, is now also the law minister, and he is too busy with the Panama leaks to bother about climate change. While the last PPP government, to their credit, did come up with formulating the comprehensive National Climate Change Policy, since then they have largely been quiet on the topic.

The only major exception in the political arena seems to be Imran Khan, chairman of PTI, who is not only talking about climate change but is also increasing spending on trying to tackle it. In fact, the UNDP report appreciated the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) province’s efforts in making substantial increases in climate-related spending. In this year’s provincial budget, the KP government has allocated Rs2b for environment and forests.

Despite planting trees and moving to protect forests, the KP government need to tackle brick kilns and polluting vehicles
Since coming to power in 2013, the PTI-led KP government has, in fact, focused on what it calls its “Green Growth Initiative”, which aside from their Billion Tree Tsunami project, also entails the creation of management plans for six national parks and the installation of 365 micro hydel projects in various districts of KP. Last week, Imran Khan gave a press conference in Islamabad exclusively dedicated to climate change and green growth. He actually refused to answer any questions about Panama leaks as he wanted to devote the time allocated to speaking only about forests, protecting the environment, creating renewable energy and how all this ties to our future well-being.

Addressing the jam-packed news conference, Imran Khan pointed out that the increase in global warming is causing the rapid melting of glaciers, which will have an adverse effect on our future water needs. Pakistan can try to protect its water resources and contribute to mitigation by planting trees and protecting its forests. “KP has taken important steps to save future generations from the dangerous effects of environment changes”, he explained, detailing how the KP government plans to increase the forest cover in the province from 22pc in 2013 to up to 27pc by 2018 through the billion tree tsunami and the creation of new national parks in forested areas like the Palas Valley in Kohistan.

Imran Khan is currently touring these “undiscovered” valleys of KP in a helicopter, scouting places that could be developed into hill stations, national parks or resorts for tourists. Three new national park sites have already been scoped and will be established this year. He plans to continue his travels in the next two years, to spot and develop the maximum number of places that will not only attract tourists, but will also benefit the local communities of these remote areas. Documentaries on his trips are being filmed by his media head, Faisal Javed Khan, and the first film will feature the picturesque Kumrat Valley in Upper Dir District of KP.

At the Paris Summit, their Billion Tree Tsunami project had shown enough success to be recognised and registered with the Bonn Challenge, which is a global partnership aiming to restore 150m hectares of the world’s deforested and degraded lands by 2020. According to Imran Khan, “40pc work of the Billion Tree Tsunami Project in KP has been completed” and that an independent monitoring organisation, WWF-Pakistan, has found that the planted saplings have a survival rate of 85pc. In addition, he declared that the 365 small hydel projects initiated at the village level in KP to provide clean energy would be increased in number to 1,000 in the coming years. In his view, the federal government’s proposed coal power plants will only “destroy Pakistan’s environment. Why are we not exploring the 50,000 MW potential of clean hydro energy that we have in our north?”

Imitation, they say, is the best form of flattery; despite criticising the Billion Tree Tsunami earlier the federal government, in its new budget, has announced the “Green Pakistan Programme”, a forest and wildlife protection and conservation programme, allocating an amount of Rs 2b (for two financial years 2016-17 and 2017-18). Under the directives of PM Nawaz Sharif, a total of 105m trees will be planted across the country.

Imran Khan’s efforts to protect the environment and highlight climate change in Pakistan are already paying dividends. Of course, a lot more needs to be done. Peshawar has been ranked amongst the worst cities in the world in terms of air pollution, and the KP government needs to tackle this urgently by taking action against brick kilns and polluting vehicles.

Published in Dawn, Sunday Magazine, June 26th, 2016

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/kp’s-climate-challenge.436918/#ixzz4CsC8cNqc*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Haripur Bypass*

*Project Detail*


Project Length : 24.480 KM


Right of Way : 24.384 meters / 80 feet


carriageway width: 7.3 meter Asphaltic concrete


Treated Shoulders: 2 meter on each side


Bridges : 8 Nos @ 1Flyover 4 Interchanges 2 Rivers and 1 Nullah

bridge


Culverts : 35 Nos


Cattle Creeps: 14 Nos


Design Speed : 80-100 KM/h

Commencement : May 2016


Completion Date: August 2019 (39 Months)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

800 KW micro hydro in Baroghil near completion. 45 new micro hydro plants to become operational in Chitral end 2016





_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1071298212936770




جب ایک پولیس افسر نے پنجاب میں ایک MPA کے خلاف پرچہ کاٹا تو اس کے ساتھ کیا ہوا اور جب اسی افسر نے یہی کام خیبر پختونخوا میں کیا تو پھر کیا ہوا ؟ جانئے خیبر پختونخوا کے دبنگ DPO سے -

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Digital governance: E-payment system for traffic challans in Peshawar*

PESHAWAR: The provincial government has hired the services of a private company to open desks for the collection of traffic challans in various areas of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa’s capital city, in order to facilitate citizens and transporters.

The PTI government, in collaboration with a private company A2Z E-payments, has established an integrated electronic payment facility in Peshawar to improve the performance of government departments especially the traffic management machinery.

The company’s CEO, Shakir Ullah said the purpose behind the e-payments was to improve public sector efficiency and provide better services to citizens.

According to him, E-payments systems could reduce corruption, increase access to information, reduce the need for in-person contact with public officials, ensure equal treatment by government officials and the availability of government services and complaints cells to citizens 24 hours a day.

In KP, this system has resulted in the increase of revenue, the control of leakages and the equitable distribution of gross revenues.

A2Z E-Payments has joined hands under a public private partnership with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa traffic police to introduce the E-Payments system. Initially people in districts Peshawar, Abbottabad, Mansehra, Haripur, Mardan, Nowshera, Charsadda, Swabi, Swat, Kohat, Bannu and Karak along with their respective highways will be able to avail this service.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Solar Powered Tourist Huts being installed at Sharan Forest Kaghan Valley by Tourism Department Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to facilitate all the Domestic, National & InterNational Tourists with State-of-the-Art facilities which will help in transforming Khyber Pakhtunkhwa into a Tourist Hub of Pakistan & this will help in improving the economy of the region

























_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BetterPakistan

===============================================================================

This Insaf card scheme will provide free health services to 50% population of KPK which is poor.


















========================================================================

Green Belts increasing the beauty of KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

===============================================================================

Solar Panels for Off-Grid communities in Chitral 30 Crore rupees spent by GoKP for 2750 households

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital *

4 MW solar system






_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BetterPakistan

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government on the verge of Reviving Tourism in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa & making Khyber Pakhtunkwa a Modern Tourist Hub of Pakistan. Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is taking major steps in the Tourism sector to revive this Multi-Billion Dollars industry of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, testimony to the efforts of Government, the Tourism Department have established New Modern ChairLifts in Malam Jabba Swat as the previous ones were destroyed by Militants & the PTDC Motel at Top of Malam Jabba is also being reconscructed. While Solar-Powered Huts are being placed in Sharan Forest in Kaghan Valley, the first of its kind initiative taken in Pakistan.






==================================================================================

Micro hydropower plants providing loadshedding free electricity in NAYA KPK





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=673684089454069





=====================================================================================

The Newly Constructed Police Offices In Hangu, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

*پشاور میں عید کی خوشیاں دوبالا۔۔۔ اللہ کا خاص کرم ہے کہ ہماری کوششیں رنگ لا رہی ہیں۔ الحمداللہ امن و امان کی صورتحال ایک پیشہ وارانہ اور غیر سیاسی پولیس ہونے کی وجہ سے بہت بہتر ہورہی ہے۔ پشاور جسکو خون سے نہہ لا دیا گیا تھا، واپس سے محبتوں اور پھولوں کا شہر بننے کی جانب گامزن ہے، کیونکہ بدل رہا ہے خیبر پختونخواہ!*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

volatile said:


> Oh please grow up ,What about Infrastructure related investments by Govt ? 2015 to 2016 so on infrastructure Punjab has more than 1,000 Billion more than KPK
> 
> View attachment 317072


growup
go and see rural punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Newly Constructed Chairlift at Malam Jabba in Swat would be opened for Tourists/Public by August 30, 2016; as work on the project has been completed. In 2009, the chairlift was destroyed by militants.














___

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Rs 1.6 billion released for FATA University project*
*PESHAWAR: Funds amounting to Rs 1.6 billion have been released for the construction of FATA University in Dara Adamakhel region of Frontier Region (FR) Kohat. Talking to Daily Times, Assistant Director Liaqat Khan at Fata Secretariat on Tuesday said that initially the FATA University would operate in Dara Adamkhel Degree College in FR Kohat region.

He said beside 466 kanals of land have been purchased where the university will be constructed overfive years. The Director further elaborated that the university will formally inaugurate in September 2106 with four departments: Political Science, Sociology, Mathematics and Management Science.

Liaqat Khan said that Search Committee has appointed Tahir Shah as the Vice Chancellor (VC), a retired professor from National Centre of Excellence Geology Department University of Peshawar (UoP). As per the documents available with Daily Times, the president of Pakistan Asif Ali Zardar for the first time extended the Higher Education Commission ordinance to FATA for the establishment of the FATA University. In 2011, he constituted a search committee for the appointment of the VC and project director other staff for the university but the project could not implemented.

In the light of the search committee, Shafiqu Rehman, professor at the UoP was appointed as the project director and VC for the FATA University but the law Department of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) declared the appointment unlawful.

The department argued that the appointment has been made prior to university regulation 2013 act and termed the search committee unconstitutional. Pleading anonymity, officials of the Planning and Development Branch at FATA Secretariat told to Daily Times that the fund for the purchasing of land and construction of the university has been delayed time and again.

“In the first phase Rs.4.70 million has been released for FATA University,” the director added. He also said the college was the property of the FATA University which had been destroyed in a bomb blast, adding that the building has been renovated and modified and governor KP Zafar Iqbal Jagra would soon inaugurate the FATA University.

Tahir Shah VC of the Fata University said that according to the rules laid down in the statute of the university students from any part of the country could submit applications for admission, not just those from tribal areas.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Newly constructed Madyan Road leading to Beautiful Valley of Kalam Swat







___

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## koolio

ghazi52 said:


> Newly constructed Madyan Road leading to Beautiful Valley of Kalam SwatI
> 
> Road looks very impressive, Is the construction of the road towards kalam complete or is it still ongoing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___


----------



## BetterPakistan

*Empowering grass roots: CM approves much-awaited changes to LG system*

PESHAWAR: The provincial government has approved changes to the legal framework and operational arrangements of the local government system. The aim is to increase the power of district and tehsil nazims.

This was announced by Chief Minister Pervez Khattak during a news conference at his official residence on Saturday. Senior ministers were also present on the occasion.

The changes will subsequently be approved by the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Assembly. Khattak said every department has its own business rules, but these needed to change according to the times and circumstances.

He said the K-P government allocated 30% of its budgetary allocation to the local government. In 2015, not all funds were spent due to the lack of experience, but it was a different story this year as the money was diverted to ongoing schemes at the district level, Khattak claimed.

He added the government had the capacity to provide 100% of the funds earmarked for the local government. The chief minister said the total share for local government was Rs33 billion and would be released in four phases.

The share would be based on resources, he said, adding 100% of the money would be released if made available. Similarly, if they got 80% from the resources, then the same rate would be released.

He denied reports of lapsing funds every year. He said most funds were spent in the first year of the new local government system. Citing figures, the chief minister said 85% of the total allocation was utilised

He added the remaining budget was spent on non-development sectors such as increasing salaries. Khattak said had the amount not been spent on salaries, it would be put into the development sector. The chief minister hoped for a 100% utilisation rate this year.

The chief minister said a committee of senior ministers was formed to improve the legal framework and operational arrangements of the local government system. He said it included Minister for Local Government and Rural Development Inayatullah Khan, Minister for Irrigation Sikandar Sherpao and Minister for Health Shahram Tarakai. The committee held several meetings with nazims, district governments and tehsil municipal administrations and prepared recommendations for the provincial government’s consideration.

The participants proposed share percentages for priority areas. For example, education would get 20%, health 10% and 15% was set aside for women development and youth/sports. Meanwhile, the remaining 55 % would be the discretionary fund for the district government.

It was further decided that to fill the existing gaps in the system, two representative nazims of district governments will hold a meeting with the secretary for planning and development (P&D) and rural development section chief.

About the shortage of necessary staff, the nazim and district government will approach the administration department to immediately make up for the deficiency on a temporary basis.

Khattak said changes have been made based on the recommendations of the committee. Now allocations for Drinking Water and Sanitation Services on the tehsil level will be 25%, 20% for municipal services, 5% for uplift projects and 50% would be at the dissertation of the council.

There was also a proposal to temporarily ban the appointments of fix pay/daily wagers unless approved by the local government secretary.

A report will be submitted on any newly created posts since September, 2015 to the chief minister. Khattak added amendments were made to the guidelines on the chairmanship of the district development committee and tehsil development committee.

The CM said the nazim of a district has been declared as the chief executive of the district under Section-11(2) of the LGA, 2013. The DDC also appraises PC-I schemes recommended by the District Development Advisory Committee (DDAC), which is a provincial body and not devolved.

Under the new DDC arrangement, district government-funded schemes shall be overlooked by the nazim and funds will be approved once the PC-I is given a nod by the deputy commissioner.

Meanwhile, Khattak said a committee of nazims would monitor the performance of WSSP and WSSCs against already decided key performance indicators.

_Published in The Express Tribune, July 24th, 2016._



=========================================================

*Directives from IGP: Khazana SHO suspended, charged with murder*

ESHAWAR: IGP Nasir Khan Durrani has suspended Khazana SHO Rehmatullah and ordered registration of a murder case against him on Thursday.

Rehmatullah was found guilty of killing a man identified as Saleem during a fake police encounter in Chargo Kalay area during Ramazan. An enquiry had been ordered against the SHO when relatives of the deceased attacked Khazana police station and blocked Charsadda Road, obstructing the flow of traffic for several hours. They demanded registration of an FIR against the SHO who had killed Saleem.

_Published in The Express Tribune, July 15th, 2016._


=======================================================


*Peshawar zoo to be inaugurated by December 2016*

PESHAWAR: Adviser to the K-P Chief Minister for Environment, Forests and Wildlife, Syed Ishtiaq Urmar said on Monday that work on the first ever zoo in Peshawar will be inaugurated by December this year.

The adviser said the first phase of the Peshawar zoo, which is being established in the premises of Pakistan Forests Institute, Peshawar over 29 acres land, would be inaugurated by December this year as work on the project was in full-swing.


==================================================

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Newly-installed chairlift attracts tourists to Malam Jabba*






MINGORA: Tourists from across the country are enjoying a ride on the chairlift, installed after eight years of long wait at the 9,200-feet high Malam Jabba tourist resort.

The previously installed chairlift constructed with the financial assistance of the Austrian government was destroyed during insurgency in 2008.

*However, in 2014, the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government announced to reconstruct the Malam Jabba ski resort featuring a four-star hotel, a chairlift, a cable car, snowboarding and ski slopes for national and international tourists. This season, the cable car started operations to transport tourists to the peak of Malam Jabba offering panoramic view.*

“I came to Swat for the first time and found it one of the most charming tourist spots in the country. Malam Jabba has so many things to offer to tourists, particularly its lush green mountains, thick forests and hospitable people,” Marvi Aimon, a tourist from Karachi told Dawn, saying the chairlift was a bit scary, but full of fun.

She invited Pakistanis to visit Swat once in their life at least as it was safe and beautiful.

Tourists expressed their joy that Swat was once again attracting tourism after insurgency.

Asad Ijaz, a tourist from Mansehra, said he visited Swat after 20 years and could see many changes after insurgency hit the beautiful valley.

*“It is good that peace has finally returned to the valley and tourists have started coming to this beautiful place. This is really encouraging that tourists from as far as interior Sindh, Punjab and other parts of the country are flocking to Swat.”*

“Installation of chairlift here would help further promote tourism in the area as it offers a complete view of the valley,” he said.

Tourists said the striking landscape of Malam Jabba was beyond everything as tourists could go to the mountain peaks, lush green pastures, travel inside the forests and drink spring water.

Abdul Samad Khan, a tourist from Shangla, said he frequently visited Malam Jabba, but was astonished to see the addition of chairlift and some other development works.

“With the newly built facilities for tourists Malam Jabba has become the most attractive part in Pakistan,” he said.

*“Though the road from Mingora to Malam Jabba is only 45 kilometers long it took us three hours to reach here because of its bad condition. If the government reconstructs the road more tourists will come,” said Samad Khan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

KPK: Under-construction 106 MW Golen Gol Hydropower Project by WAPDA in Chitral District, scheduled for completion by end 2017 [

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BetterPakistan

*Imran spells out agenda of change for K-P*

ISLAMABAD / ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf Chairman Imran Khan has spelled out a 13-point ‘agenda of change and development’ for Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P), the province where his party is in power, while announcing that K-P would take the lead in abolishing discretionary funds for provincial legislators.

“The only duty of MPAs is to make laws and oversee their implementation. The bad tradition of doling out development funds to MPAs was introduced by the then military ruler, General Ziaul Haq,” Imran told a news conference on Monday.


He said his party has decided to devolve financial powers to local governments. “A provincial financial commission is being set up that will release funds to the local governments and districts without political interference,” he added.

‘The agenda of change and development’ also includes allocation of Rs33 billion [or 30% of K-P’s budget] to the local governments, distribution of funds irrespective of party affiliation, making the Chief Minister House available to top taxpayers and opening of the CM/speaker’s rest houses in Nathiagali for general public.

“It also includes introduction of conflict of interest law, police reforms, induction of 40,000 new teachers, all new appointments through NTS [National Testing Service], lower judiciary reforms and Peshawar Mass Transit,” he added.

The PTI chairman said these reforms were part of his party’s manifesto but could not be implemented earlier. He termed the new agenda a landmark in the country’s history and said his party was entering a new phase in K-P.

Imran also mentioned a number of new laws the K-P government was going to pass. “This reforms agenda includes Police Act 2016 aimed at de-politicising the police, and Public Safety Commission will oversee this act,” he added.

He said his party is going to make the health sector and the hospitals of the province exemplary. A new accountability law is being introduced that will be more powerful than the previous one besides the introduction of whistle-blower act in which whistle-blowers highlighting graft will get 25 per cent of the recovery.

“Corruption in K-P is at the lowest level compared to other provinces, according to the Pakistan Institute of Legislative Development and Transparency (Pildat) survey,” he added.

Responding to a question about release of funds to Madrassa Haqqania in Akora Khattak, he said the K-P government was going to sign an MoU with all seminaries in the province as it wanted to bring their students into the mainstream. “We want to integrate three different syllabuses in the country and to provide 2.2 million madrasa students the opportunity to learn modern-day subjects,” he said.

_Published in The Express Tribune, July 26th, 2016._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 321453



PTI fulfilled what they promised in their manifesto.

====================================================================================






===================================================================






======================================================================






===================================================================

*[Inauguration Of Water Filteration Plant at Baghi Park, Peshawar]‪*













================================================================================






==============================================================================

*Rs 1770 Million allocated for renovation of hospitals in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BetterPakistan

Chairman Dedak Swat MPA Fazal Hakim & MNA Murad Saeed Inaugrated Haji Baba Road In Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

See what Pildat survey says about KPK Performance





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=634177036746108


----------



## Danish saleem

BetterPakistan said:


> See what Pildat survey says about KPK Performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=634177036746108



do u accept all the surveys of PILDAT or just those in which they praise PTI??


----------



## BetterPakistan

Danish saleem said:


> do u accept all the surveys of PILDAT or just those in which they praise PTI??



 I don't trust any survey, i only trust what I see.

People like you loves pildat ,that's why I have shared Pildat. 
I request you to please don't garbage this thread. This thread is only for development work in KPK, if you want to argue than please start any other thread or quote anywhere else but not here.
===================================================================

*Plantation at Regi Model Town Peshawar




























*

*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

36.6 MW *Daral Khwar Hydro Power Project* in Bahrain Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Danish saleem

BetterPakistan said:


> I don't trust any survey, i only trust what I see.
> 
> People like you loves pildat ,that's why I have shared Pildat.
> I request you to please don't garbage this thread. This thread is only for development work in KPK, if you want to argue than please start any other thread or quote anywhere else but not here.
> ===================================================================
> 
> *Plantation at Regi Model Town Peshawar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



and u saw all these pics from media cell of PTI??
and i think if u really trust on media cells, then you also like the page of PML N and PPP! i hope.

but what people think only reflected in Elections.


----------



## BetterPakistan

Danish saleem said:


> and u saw all these pics from media cell of PTI??
> and i think if u really trust on media cells, then you also like the page of PML N and PPP! i hope.
> 
> but what people think only reflected in Elections.



 Every sitting govt wins the elections and everyone here knows how so don't you try to act smart. 
And i have told you before not to troll here because you are destabilizing the aim of thread. No one is saying you to believe it or not, but don't troll because I am gonna report you otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

BetterPakistan said:


> Every sitting govt wins the elections and everyone here knows how so don't you try to act smart.
> And i have told you before not to troll here because you are destabilizing the aim of thread. No one is saying you to believe it or not, but don't troll because I am gonna report you otherwise.[/QUOTE}]



Please report, if you want to ,
but u r the one who tagged me on your posts for comments. and because i not comment as per your desire so you blaming for trolling.


----------



## BetterPakistan

Danish saleem said:


> Please report, if you want to ,
> but u r the one who tagged me on your posts for comments. and because i not comment as per your desire so you blaming for trolling.



yeah, i involved you but suddenly i thought that you will go for trolling as always so I removed that tag but i didn't knew that still you will get a notification. Secondly, i requested you to not troll here because it will change the aim of thread.
Thirdly, I will keep on trying to get you all in the right direction because you guys are really mistaken.

==========================================================================================

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

BetterPakistan said:


> yeah, i involved you but suddenly i thought that you will go for trolling as always so I removed that tag but i didn't knew that still you will get a notification. Secondly, i requested you to not troll here because it will change the aim of thread.
> Thirdly, I will keep on trying to get you all in the right direction because you guys are really mistaken.
> 
> ==========================================================================================



brother,

i never voted PML N!
secondly who is right and wrong , that will be judged by the history, may b u r right, may i b i was wrong, but its not us who will decide who is right or wrong.

again for your kind information i voted for PTI in 2013, and yes in 2018, if i feel PTI really delivered good then my vote for them too, but on assumption and speculation i will never ever vote.


----------



## ghazi52

*
Widening, blacktopping of link roads in Shangla begin*

SHANGLA: Contractors began the widening and blacktopping of several links roads in Shangla on Saturday.

The local residents, especially of Kormang, Shahtoot and Peza areas, celebrated the start of work on the project for which tenders were issued a month ago.

The people of Shahtoot and outskirts gathered in Sasobay area as the digging of land began.

They said it was a very happy moment for them to see the fulfillment of their longstanding demand.

Ijaz Ahmad said the Shahtoot Road was built by local residents on self-help basis more than 20 years ago and once it was widened and blacktopped, vehicles of all kinds would be able to use it.

District councillor from the area Sarfraz Gujar said the local residents were thankful to the PTI government for the project’s execution.

He said the six kilometers long road would be widened and blacktopped at the cost of Rs7 million.

The people also appreciated the start of work on the Peza Shang Road, Kormang Road and Chichlo Road and said the project would ensure their smooth movement across the region.

Ikramullah of Shang Peza said the roads’ widening and blacktopping would usher in a new era of development in the region.

“The dilapidated road stresses out its users, especially patients. Many patients, including pregnant women, have died on the way to the hospital over a period of time. This project will help address the issue effectively,” he said.

The PTI’s local representatives said over Rs1.3 billion projects had been launched in Shangla district about roads, water schemes, dispensaries, schools, and Bisham sub-divisional complex.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BetterPakistan

Danish saleem said:


> brother,
> 
> i never voted PML N!
> secondly who is right and wrong , that will be judged by the history, may b u r right, may i b i was wrong, but its not us who will decide who is right or wrong.
> 
> again for your kind information i voted for PTI in 2013, and yes in 2018, if i feel PTI really delivered good then my vote for them too, but on assumption and speculation i will never ever vote.



If you won't vote in 2018 elections, than i feel you shouldn't talk about politics.



ghazi52 said:


> *Widening, blacktopping of link roads in Shangla begin*
> 
> SHANGLA: Contractors began the widening and blacktopping of several links roads in Shangla on Saturday.
> 
> The local residents, especially of Kormang, Shahtoot and Peza areas, celebrated the start of work on the project for which tenders were issued a month ago.
> 
> The people of Shahtoot and outskirts gathered in Sasobay area as the digging of land began.
> 
> They said it was a very happy moment for them to see the fulfillment of their longstanding demand.
> 
> Ijaz Ahmad said the Shahtoot Road was built by local residents on self-help basis more than 20 years ago and once it was widened and blacktopped, vehicles of all kinds would be able to use it.
> 
> District councillor from the area Sarfraz Gujar said the local residents were thankful to the PTI government for the project’s execution.
> 
> He said the six kilometers long road would be widened and blacktopped at the cost of Rs7 million.
> 
> The people also appreciated the start of work on the Peza Shang Road, Kormang Road and Chichlo Road and said the project would ensure their smooth movement across the region.
> 
> Ikramullah of Shang Peza said the roads’ widening and blacktopping would usher in a new era of development in the region.
> 
> “The dilapidated road stresses out its users, especially patients. Many patients, including pregnant women, have died on the way to the hospital over a period of time. This project will help address the issue effectively,” he said.
> 
> The PTI’s local representatives said over Rs1.3 billion projects had been launched in Shangla district about roads, water schemes, dispensaries, schools, and Bisham sub-divisional complex.



Masha ALLAH


----------



## Danish saleem

BetterPakistan said:


> If you won't vote in 2018 elections, than i feel you shouldn't talk about politics.
> 
> 
> 
> Masha ALLAH



brother,

i said i never voted for PML N, its not that mean that i said i will not vote in 2018!


----------



## BetterPakistan

Danish saleem said:


> brother,
> 
> i said i never voted for PML N, its not that mean that i said i will not vote in 2018!



Okay brother but i will strongly advise you to vote in every election no matter you like political parties or not.

========================================================================================================================================

*تجزیہ کار کامران خان ہوئے تحریک انصاف کی تبدیلی کے متعرف۔ تحریک انصاف نے وه کام کردیا جو آج تک کسی نے نہ کیا۔ پولیس میں وه تبدیلی آگئی جو پولیس کو ایک شاندار اداره بنا دے گی۔ کامران خان کے مطابق صوبائی پولیس میں وه کام ہوئے ہیں جو آج سے پہلے کوئی سیاسی پارٹی مشکل سے ہی کرپائی ہے۔ پس حقیقت ہے کہ عمران خان ایک سیاستدان نہیں بلکہ ایک سچے لیڈر اور پاکستانی عوام کیلئے امید اور مسیحا ہیں!*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153959741234527

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Saidu Sharif Airport (SDT) which was closed during militancy, reopened as 1st PIA flight arrived today. ‪














_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Work on Rs38bn Swat Expressway to begin next month*

PESHAWAR: Work on the Rs38-billion Swat Expressway is expected to be launched next month.

A statement issued here on Saturday that the expressway was a mega project to be launched by the provincial government under the Public Private Partnership Act, 2014, which will be complete in two years.

Frontier Works Organisation is to build the project under the Built, Operate and Transfer (BOT) basis.

The 81-kilometre-long expressway will connect Karnal Sher Khan Interchange on Peshawar-Islamabad Motorway with Chakdara, tunneling its way through mountains at Palai and Ala Dhand.

Two kilometres of the expressway will fall in the vicinity of Nowshera, 18km in Swabi, 40km in Mardan and 21km in Malakand. The total width of the expressway will be 80 meters.

Pakhtunkhwa Highway Authority (PKHA) officials said the length of the tunnels had been estimated at about two kilometres.

With the completion of the road, journey from Karnal Sher Khan Interchange to Chakdara will take only 45 minutes.

According to present estimates, more than 18,000 vehicles will use this route daily, generating direct and indirect revenue for the government.

The expressway will be constructed on the pattern of motorway with as many as four lanes which will be extended to six lanes afterwards.

Interchanges will be constructed at Dhobian, Ismaila, Bakshalay, Katlang, Palai and Chakdara. It will provide access to more than 40 villages which were previously inaccessible, generating numerous business opportunities for locals.

Besides providing job opportunities to residents of adjacent villages, these areas will also witness development because of easy access to major market places. Previously, these areas remained backward because they were cut off from major routes making transportation and business extremely difficult.

Moreover, the route will also boost tourism sector because of easy access to tourist spots in Swat and adjacent areas and will generate indirect revenue for the province and business opportunities for thousands of people.

According to the PKHA officials, the expressway is also of strategic importance because it will provide easy and fast access to remote areas that were previously inaccessible.

The land acquisition for the project is in final stage with more than 70pc work having already been completed by the revenue department. The officials said every effort had been made to protect forestry of the adjoining areas and that less than 100 homes would be affected by the entire project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Aiming to spread the Light of Education across Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in quick time, the Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa led by PTI has come up with a creative & unique idea of ''Pre-Fabricated Smart Container Schools'' that'll enable quick provision of Education to kids in remote areas of KP.
Construction work progressing at quick pace on the 200 Container Schools in KP.















_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar General Bus Stand project...






_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

سوات ایکسپریس وے کو موٹروے میں تبدیل کرنے کا فیصلہ۔ ملاکنڈ ڈویژن کو موٹروے نیٹ ورک سے منسلک کیا جاۓ گا۔ منصوبے کا افتتاح 23 اگست کو کیا جاۓ گا۔

Converting Swat expressway into motorway to connect Malakand division with motorway network. Project inauguration 23rd August.






_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Interesting...it will run parallel to N-45 and converge at the junction between N-95/N-45. So technically this becomes E-45 now, but since this is being built by Pakhtunkhwa Highway Authority as a provincial highway, I suppose it won't be named that.

BTW, it does go to Swat...although it ends right at the southern border of the district where the N-45/N-95 junction is. N-95 then leads you all the way into Swat Valley, whereas if you stay on N-45, that'll take you all the way to Chitral. It's an advantage in that you can bypass Mardan...this section is pretty bad for traffic.


----------



## Khalidr

Any updates on land reforms..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KP education reforms produce outstanding results: *


*






PESHAWAR: The education reforms of Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) Government in Khyber Pakhtukhwa (KP) has received worldwide appreciation and proved it a millstone initiative for coming political parties in the province.

The Wilson Center's Asia Programme published "Pakistan's Education Crisis: under the name of the Real Story." The report based on dozens of interviews with officials, teachers communities and experts across the province and then tally it with official record of the education department.

The Wilson Center's Asia Programme is mindful of the serious nature of Pakistan's education crisis and the troubling implications which poses for the country over the last 11 years.

According to the report despite the fact that the education reforms programme in the KP is much younger than the other province of the country but it has been accelerated with outstanding results by the current political government. The initiative as it started in earnest with the PTI government in 2013.

However, it is to mention here that KP's education programme is primarily supported by Department for Internati-onal Development (DFID) in collaboration with expert consultants and the government has so far refused to accept World Bank loans.

The reports say that the positive indicator that brought the KP's programme more efficient and competitive with other province because it is from very beginning based on intensive monitoring and data-driven from the government schools in the province.

According to official of KP education department, relatively the idea of reforms in education through vigilant eye upon school staff attendance, buildings and monthly performance both students and teachers came with the inception of the PTI Government in the province.

"The government started the proper monitoring of government schools in March 2014 and today, a field force of five hundred monitors visits over 90 per cent of schools every month and uploads the data in a central database" the official claimed.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Olive plantation project .*

PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has launched Rs1 billion olive plantation project in the province. 

Officials said that the initiative would help in generating billions of rupees revenue for the province besides bringing large areas of barren lands under cultivation. Additionally, it will also provide the farmers with an alternative crop which will help in bringing prosperity to the backward areas. 

Provincial Minister for Public Health Engineering Shah Farman had launched the project in June this year in the Koh-i-Daman, Badhber, Mattani and Adezai areas of Peshawar. The project will be completed by June 2018. 

*Olive plantation project director Abdul Samad said that each tree would produce a minimum of 30 kilogrammes of olives which would help in generating Rs15 billion revenue each year. He said that the project was for lands on which major food crops were not grown. *

“Olive is a strong plant that needs little water and fertiliser and can be grown anywhere, even in the mountainous areas. Currently, the area from Chitral to DI Khan has been chosen for plantation. Five million saplings will be planted in these areas and the project will be completed in two years,” he said. 

Another agriculture department official said that olive plantation had high success ratio in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas. The project will provide a generous source of income by bringing large areas of barren lands in Fata under cultivation. 

However, Mr Samad maintained that the saplings were being provided on two conditions. Firstly, the area under cultivation should have a proper and sustainable water supply and secondly, the farmers must take responsibility for securing the plantation from animals and other harms. 

He said that the project would also result in bringing down the import of edible oil in Pakistan. *“The highest import of Pakistan after crude oil is edible oil which has been recorded at over $1 billion last year,” he said. *

The plantation would be able to start bearing fruit after four years and commercial production was expected after five years. “We have established a mill at Tarnab Farm for production of olive oil. These olive trees will help save billions of dollars each year by reducing our import of edible oil,” Mr Samad claimed. 

Under the present project, officials of the agriculture department have explored the possibility of making wild olive trees productive through grafting. “Farmers who have wild olive plantation will be identified and trained on how to turn them productive. We can help them by providing them with the necessary materials. However, the plan will be implemented after approval from the secretary agriculture,” Mr. Samad said.


----------



## ghazi52

*870 MW Suki Kinari Hydro Power Project . *

KP Minister for Energy and Power M.Atif Khan Official witnessed the signing ceremony. *The Suki Kinari project would be completed at a cost of Rs. 200 Billion within 5 years.* KP besides getting Rs 1.5 Billion annual as water used charges; would also get additional 113 MW electricity of its share.
KP Minister Atif Khan while talking to media said that the project is not only useful for Khyber Pakhtunkhwa but for the entire country as it would prove helpful in removing short fall of electricity in the country. The electricity produced from the project would be transferred to the National Grid for further distribution to the entire country. Suki Kinari Hydro Power Project at the end of concession period will be transferred to GoKP free of cost and its full income would be given to this province. The project is located on the Kunhar river in the Kaghan valley of Mansehra District and is being constructed as part of CPEC. GoKP is soon going to ink agreements of 69 MW Lawi, 84 MW Mataltan, 300 MW Balakot and Sharmai Hydro Power Projects and practical work would also be started on these projects soon.
#KPKUpdates





_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*[Swat Motorway Route Map]*

6 Interchanges on motorway will be constructed at Dhobian, Ismaila, Bakshalay, Katlang, Palai and Chakdara. It will shorten the travel time by almost 2 hours. The journey between K. Sher Khan Interchange and Chakdara Chowk will take almost 45 minutes; which is a significant change. It will increase tourism and industrial activity and help develop the economy of the province. It will provide easy and fast access to remote areas that were previously inaccessible.

*Length of Motorway = 81 KM, 
Number of Lanes = 6, 
Number of Interchanges = 6.*





_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

ghazi52 said:


> Aiming to spread the Light of Education across Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in quick time, the Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa led by PTI has come up with a creative & unique idea of ''Pre-Fabricated Smart Container Schools'' that'll enable quick provision of Education to kids in remote areas of KP.
> Construction work progressing at quick pace on the 200 Container Schools in KP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _




They should atleast do some thing about dirt ground which they have left with no attention..

Imagine what this school will look like after a single rain....non serious dont care make people fools attitude ...disgusting...

How much time and money reqired to put simple bricks? 10000 rupees and one day... they just cannot be bothered...and pti minister came in a helicopter to open this ??


----------



## Imran Khan

ghazi52 said:


> *[Swat Motorway Route Map]*
> 
> 6 Interchanges on motorway will be constructed at Dhobian, Ismaila, Bakshalay, Katlang, Palai and Chakdara. It will shorten the travel time by almost 2 hours. The journey between K. Sher Khan Interchange and Chakdara Chowk will take almost 45 minutes; which is a significant change. It will increase tourism and industrial activity and help develop the economy of the province. It will provide easy and fast access to remote areas that were previously inaccessible.
> 
> *Length of Motorway = 81 KM,
> Number of Lanes = 6,
> Number of Interchanges = 6.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Rs1 billion olive tree plantation project launched*

PESHAWAR: The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa government has launched a Rs1 billion project to plant olive trees in the province.

The project was initiated in June and will be completed by June 2018, a handout issued on Tuesday stated.

Minister for Public Health Engineering Shah Farman visited Kohe Daman, Badabher, Mattani and Adenzai areas where he inaugurated and supervised the plantation of olive trees in these areas. While addressing journalists on the occasion, the minister said the new initiative will help generate revenue for the province, besides bringing large areas of barren land under cultivation.

Additionally, it will also provide farmers with an alternative crop which will help in bringing prosperity in backward areas, Farman added.






He maintained that under the current project, each tree will be able to produce a minimum of 30 kilogrammes of olives which will help in generating Rs15 billion of revenue each year.

However, he said the saplings were provided on two conditions. Firstly, the area under cultivation should have a proper and sustainable water supply and secondly the farmers should take responsibility of securing the plantation from animals and other hazards.

The minister went on to say that the project will also help curb the import of edible oil into Pakistan.

Farman said, “K-P is home to millions of wild olive trees, which bear no fruit and are thus extensively used for fuel,” the minister talked of the possibility of converting the wild trees into fruit-bearing ones to radically change the lives of locals and generate significant revenue for the country.

Meanwhile, project director Abdul Samad said the initiative will be launched on lands where major food crops could not be grown.

“Olive is a strong plant that needs little water and fertiliser and can be grown anywhere – even in mountainous areas.” He maintained, “Currently the area from Chitral to DI Khan has been chosen for plantation. Five million saplings will be sown in these areas and the project will be completed in two years’ time.”

Samad added farmers who have wild olive plantations will be identified and then they will be trained on how to make them productive. “We can help them by providing them with the necessary materials. However, the plan will be implemented after approval from the agriculture secretary.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

ghazi52 said:


> *[Swat Motorway Route Map]*
> 
> 6 Interchanges on motorway will be constructed at Dhobian, Ismaila, Bakshalay, Katlang, Palai and Chakdara. It will shorten the travel time by almost 2 hours. The journey between K. Sher Khan Interchange and Chakdara Chowk will take almost 45 minutes; which is a significant change. It will increase tourism and industrial activity and help develop the economy of the province. It will provide easy and fast access to remote areas that were previously inaccessible.
> 
> *Length of Motorway = 81 KM,
> Number of Lanes = 6,
> Number of Interchanges = 6.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



may i know from the cost of motorway how many schools , or colleges or hospital built??


----------



## I M Sikander

ghazi52 said:


>


Useless law.
You can't stop banks and other financial institutions from charging interest on their products.
We should avoid any such legislation that is meant only for media coverage only.



Danish saleem said:


> may i know from the cost of motorway how many schools , or colleges or hospital built??


Don't ask , this is halal motorway, pti qualified.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

Imran Khan said:


>


hahahaha,

yr still any wise person will say he is leader!


----------



## nomi007

Beautification Of Bab-e-Peshawar Flyover]
Plantation at Bab-e-Peshawar flyover; GoKP is taking effective steps for the beautification of the Peshawar and successfully progressing in this regard. #KPKUpdates










__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Golen Gol Hydro power Project*

24/08/16

































*Mesmerizing view of Malam Jabba Chairlifts in Swat*





















_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

SK Hydro also known as Suki Kinari Hydropower Plant, is an under construction, run-of-the-river hydropower project located on the Kunhar river in the Kaghan valley of Mansehra District, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, which has an installed generation capacity of 870 MW.









*Project details*

The dam will be constructed as a 54.5 meter high and 336 meter wide concrete gravity dam with 2 gated spillways. Four 218 MW turbines are to be installed as part of the project, and will generate approximately 870 MW of electricity in total. The project is one of Pakistan's largest private-sector power development project and is being constructed as part of the CPEC.

Construction of the dam will result in the formation of a 3.1 kilometer long reservoir with a capacity of 9 million cubic meters of water. It will not cause large scale displacement of populations as no villages or towns will be inundated by the resulting dam's reservoir, although a four kilometer section of the Kaghan-Naran highway will have to be diverted as a result of construction works and the resulting reservoir.

Accompanying transmission lines will be constructed by Pakistan's National Transmission and Dispatch Company, and is not considered complementary to the project, but is to be constructed separately from the dam itself.

Expected completion date for the dam is 2023.

The projected cost for the project was initially projected to be $1.314 billion, but as a result of devaluation of the Pakistani Rupee, the cost is now estimated to be $1.8 billion.

The Government of Pakistan has agreed to purchase electricity at a cost of 8.8415 US cents per kilowatt hour for the 30 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Container school recently built at lakki marwat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

salute to kp police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

"Today I am only here to see the Lowari tunnel," the premier said. "This project should have been completed some time during the last three to four years," he said, adding that it had been underway for about 55 years.

"It will be complete by June 2017," Nawaz said in a shift from his earlier proclamation that he would "inaugurate the project in December 2016 at all costs".

During his visit, the prime minister announced and inaugurated several development projects, including a broadband sustainable development project for Chitral and Shangla, and the expansion and repair of the 25-kilometre-long Bon Bozand Torkho highway.

"Lots of universities will be built here," Nawaz said. "We are spending Rs17 billion on roads [in Chitral]; they will not be less than motorways. You can call them motorways if you like," he said.


----------



## ghazi52

Reviving Tourism in KP : 
Multiple Beautification Projects in Galiyat to be inaugurated............




















Pildat governance poll . KP Education on top


----------



## nomi007




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

ghazi52 said:


> *Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital *
> 
> 4 MW solar system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _




Looks amazing !!!! Solar powered Cancer hospital very modern design and thinking I like it



BetterPakistan said:


> ===============================================================================
> 
> Mardan Sports Ground -- Rehabilitation completed by GoKP



This is not done correctly , while the facility does looks decent size ground for Youth

1) Ground lacks grass (Could have easily grown with fertilizer + water + grass seed) treatment
2) Should have just added basket ball courts 2-3

Not meeting international community ground requirements



ghazi52 said:


> 800 KW micro hydro in Baroghil near completion. 45 new micro hydro plants to become operational in Chitral end 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



Doing more with less Impressive captain

Come to Karachi & Sindh as well captain !!! Imran !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Newly planted trees outside Peshawar. The once barren outskirts of Peshawar will soon be a vast protected forest land as a result of the highly successful and internationally acclaimed Billion Tree Tsunami Afforestation Programme .

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ghazi52

*KPK 17 ECONOMIC ZONES FOR CPEC*






The Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has developed Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Economic Zones Development and Management Company (KPEZDMC). 

The company is developing and will manage 17 world class economic zones under the leadership of Chairman Mr. Ghulam Dastagir, who is also heading both CPEC Executive Advisory Committee & Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Special Economic Zones Authority(KP-SEZA) as Chairman. 

All of the economic zones are all not only strategically located and linked to CPEC, but are also planned based on the district strengths of the resident and adjoining area. The economic zones will have a One Window operated facility. 

The main aim of one window facility is to hand hold local and foreign industrialist by taking care of all their issues regarding regulatory authorities and facilitate them to stay focused on their core businesses.

The zone enterprises will have access to all amenities like uninterrupted electricity supply, water, security IT infrastructure, road and waste management system etc. 

The Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has also formulated an industrial policy, which offers incentive like discount on land, interest rate, electricity and transportation along with equity grant for women entrepreneurs.

KPEZDMC will approve all its economic zones as Special Economic Zones to avail SEZ benefits of one-time exemption from custom duties and taxes on all capital goods imported into Pakistan as well as an exemption for 10 years from all taxes on income. Hattar Special Economic Zone is an already approved SEZ, developed and managed by the company.

KPEZDMC will develop a Chinese desk to engage in activities necessary for facilitating Chinese and foreign investors and the economic development of the region.

These zones will enhance employment generation, investment, exports, infrastructure development, technology upgradation and skill formation. 

KPEZDMC will also collaborate with Chinese investors in developing a Chinese Economic Zone so that the Chinese investors that are reluctant to invest in a Pakistani operated economic zones can be facilitated in KP through these Chinese Economic Zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*KP GOVT SPENDING RS3B ON PROMOTION OF AGRICULTURE*
*The sources said the government is giving subsidy to farmers for installation of solar tube-well. *








The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government is spending three billion rupees on the promotion of agriculture in province. 

Official sources told radio Pakistan Peshawar correspondent that twenty seven thousand metric tons of certified wheat seed will be provided to farmers to enhance wheat production. 

They will also be provided free fertilizer and pesticides.

The sources said the government is giving subsidy to farmers for installation of solar tube-well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

That tree plantation outside the Peshawar city on barren land is worth emulating and appreciating by other cities in the country. Trees will now serve to bring in more rain and hence a large catchment area for rain is developed, will help in filling the smaller dams and water reservoirs in the region. 

Hope this is replicated in other cities like in Lahore, Changa Manga is all but gone with trees cut and sold to timber mafia. Trees brings in rain due to osmosis and evaporation...simple. And water scarcity can be ended with just plantation of more trees. A billion thanks to the billion tree Tsunami.



nomi007 said:


> Beautification Of Bab-e-Peshawar Flyover]
> Plantation at Bab-e-Peshawar flyover; GoKP is taking effective steps for the beautification of the Peshawar and successfully progressing in this regard. #KPKUpdates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________




They should not necessarily come up with more construction, more bricks and cement. There is already to much of clutter and constructed things. What is needed is more undulating, open areas with just large trees, no beautification needed. As flyover is already as heavy constructed iconic structure with cement and steel, so there was no need to add more cement and bricks for landscaping. Simple rows of big trees would have been fine. Idea is 'less is more'. Less constructed area mean more open area.


----------



## ghazi52

*Call to include Swat Expressway, Kohat Industrial Estate in CPEC*


*





PESHAWAR: Speaker Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly Asad Qaiser has urged the federal government to include Swat Expressway and Kohat Industrial Estate in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project. "CPEC is a game changer and change the history of the country and it is imperative to treat provinces equally while executing this project", the Speaker said while talking to media here at Tahira Qazi Shaheed Hall in Assembly Secretariat on Tuesday. He said that Indus Highway from Peshawar to Dera Ismail Khan and Railway Track from Peshawar to Rawalpindi should also be included in CPEC project. He said that making of Chashma Left Bank Canal is need of the hour but work did not start over it. He said that work should be started over it as soon as possible.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Provincial forensic lab to cost over Rs2 billion*

PESHAWAR: The provincial government will establish a forensic science laboratory to help police obtain scientific evidence and conclude investigations on scientific lines as part of its collaboration with United Nations Development Programme.

“It will cost Rs2.5billion. The PC-1 has been under-discussion for approval at the home and tribal affairs department to have a provincial laboratory. It is aimed at producing evidence-based police reports in court so that law can take its course and the victim or innocent don’t suffer,” Ahmed Mustafa, coordinator of UNDP’s project under the Rule of Law Programme (SRL), told Dawn.

He said that it would also have a DNA laboratory with advanced technologies besides latest disciplines in forensic sciences required to come with definite evidences in the courts for prompt justice.

Mr Mustafa said that Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police sent samples to Lahore and Islamabad for analysis that consumed more time. The provincial laboratory, to be established over 40-kanal, would have DNA bank to track down suspects related to crimes, he said.

*The facility will help police to investigate cases on scientific lines
*
He said that the laboratory would help police to retrieve deleted data from the mobile phones and cameras. It didn’t consume any time and experts could give reports in shortest possible time, he said. “In cases of explosions and terror attacks, we can identify the matters and its origin,” he added.

The first FSL was established in Peshawar in 1976 but most of its technical staff retired or close to retiring due to which it was decided to set up three regional laboratories to fast-track police investigations at local level. So far, Peshawar receives all cases from the province’s police stations.

The second FSL in Malakand started partial operations in May with the help of 19 science graduates, selected from police department after getting training for six months in Punjab. It was part of the programme to facilitate police department in getting solid evidence and ensure justice through forensic sciences, he said.

Mr Mustafa said that it was a branch of Peshawar FSL to strengthen rule of law in militancy-hit areas with the financial assistance of international donors and countries to restore public’s confidence in justice system. Staff has been trained by experts from manufacturers of the equipments.

He said that five new posts of deputy directors, who would work as forensic supervisors, were created to head as many sections there. Currently, finger prints, firearms, documents and vehicle examination sections are working. Full-scale operation, including narcotics and chemical sections, will be started by November.

Presently, complicated cases are being sent to Peshawar.

Mr Mustafa said that UNDP had hired experts in physic and chemistry, etc, on temporary basis to setup FSL. They would be replaced by permanent staff after new appointments, he added.

He said that British High Commission, European Union and DIFD etc had supported the initiative. An amount of Rs250 million had been spent on FSL, which would receive cases in seven districts of Malaknd.

The SRL also seeks to establish 38 model police stations, rebuild bomb-hit police stations, set up training schools and facilitate lawyers to have offices and help investigators in getting concrete evidence that are not rebuttable in the court.

“A person confesses before police to avoid torture but retracts his confession before the court whereas nobody can deny scientific report, which always remains the same,” said experts. They said that courts directed police on several occasions to improve quality of investigations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=588182124698823


----------



## nomi007

*Nathiagali Church and streets recently renovated under Beautification and uplifting of Galiyat by KPK Government.*











PTI is pushing very hard to promote tourism in the province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Free eyes treatment started in Newly Constructed LRBT Hospital Swat by PDMA-PaRRSA

*
The hospital provides free high quality eye care services to the poor people of Swat, Shangla, Malakand, Buner and Dir – an area which lacks basic health care facilities and has suffered a great deal due to militancy in the past. 














.................................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

KP's new rapidly deployment force undergoing training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rizwan Alam

ghazi52 said:


> Newly planted trees outside Peshawar. The once barren outskirts of Peshawar will soon be a vast protected forest land as a result of the highly successful and internationally acclaimed Billion Tree Tsunami Afforestation Programme .



Olive??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

ghazi52 said:


> Solar Powered Tourist Huts being installed at Sharan Forest Kaghan Valley by Tourism Department Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to facilitate all the Domestic, National & InterNational Tourists with State-of-the-Art facilities which will help in transforming Khyber Pakhtunkhwa into a Tourist Hub of Pakistan & this will help in improving the economy of the region
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _




booking kase ki jaa sakti hay inki ?


----------



## nangyale

ghazi52 said:


> *[Swat Motorway Route Map]*
> 
> 6 Interchanges on motorway will be constructed at Dhobian, Ismaila, Bakshalay, Katlang, Palai and Chakdara. It will shorten the travel time by almost 2 hours. The journey between K. Sher Khan Interchange and Chakdara Chowk will take almost 45 minutes; which is a significant change. It will increase tourism and industrial activity and help develop the economy of the province. It will provide easy and fast access to remote areas that were previously inaccessible.
> 
> *Length of Motorway = 81 KM,
> Number of Lanes = 6,
> Number of Interchanges = 6.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Do you have any updates if actual work has started on this project. Especially on the tunnels as they could take some time to dig and then clear for traffic.
Any pics would be appreciated.


----------



## cleverrider




----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=722608761228268


----------



## Clutch

nomi007 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=722608761228268


"Fantastic"! Lol


----------



## nomi007

* List of completed 98 Hydel Power Projects in KPK *

*List of 98 Hydel Power Projects completed in KPK. These are completed projects. InshaAllah 60-100 more projects will be completed in the next 6 months.

These are those areas where there were no electricity from the last 65 years. Well done KPK*


Click here to view the original image of 960x957px.







Click here to view the original image of 960x957px.






Click here to view the original image of 960x957px.






Click here to view the original image of 960x957px.






Click here to view the original image of 960x957px.






Click here to view the original image of 960x957px.






Click here to view the original image of 960x957px.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007

Clutch said:


> "Fantastic"! Lol







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1313494452003773


----------



## ghazi52

*Upper Dir far-off area to have micro-hydel project*


DIR: A large number of people attended the initiation ceremony of 60 kilowatts micro-hydel project at far-off Doru area in Upper Dir.

Representative, of the Army, district administration, local government, elected members and community activists, were also present.

Designed for 160 households, the 60KW micro-hydel power project is being built at a cost of Rs999400 under the European Union-funded PEACE project.

Several micro-hydel power projects are being built in Malakand division, including Dir district, with the assistance of EU by Sarhad Rural Support Programme (SRSP).

The speakers on the occasion lauded EU and SRSP for supporting grassroots level initiatives in the district.

“The work on the project will start soon,” said Noor Ajab Khan, the regional programme manager of the SRSP.

He also apprised the people about the SRSP efforts and technical expertise in execution of schemes.

The elected representatives also lauded the SRSP for extending support to the community. The event concluded with prayers to work hard for betterment and prosperity of the society.


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1259979160688636









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1157223960997598

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=353183195020909

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Saplings at a nursery in KP as part of the hugely successful and internationally acclaimed Billion Tree Tsunami Afforestation Project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Teaching Hospital Under Construction in Swat KPK.. Hospital has capacity of 500 Beds Soon to be operational.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahsanhaider

Bab e peshawar flyover on 14th august, looks great in this aerial footage;


----------



## ghazi52

*Under Construction Kohat Sports Complex*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanhaider

PHARRELL Williams - Happy ( Pakistani Version) Check it out and share, it is the first one made for Pakistan. faces from every city of pakistan,


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

.*Lowari Tunnel (N-45 National Highway)

*












__

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Rs120m released for airport land acquisition*


MANSEHRA: The federal government has transferred an initial amount of Rs120 million in the accounts of the district administration of Mansehra to acquire land for establishment of an airport in Sawan Mera area of Tanawal.

`The Civil Aviation Authority has completed its survey to establish an airport in Tanawal area, and has transferred the first tranche of Rs120 million to acquire the land,` Iqbal Hussain, Deputy Commissioner Mansehra, told reporters here on Sunday.

He said on completion of the survey by CAA now the revenue department had launched the process to acquire 6,000 kanals of land in three villages of Sawan Mera union council.

`More money will be transferred to our accounts on need basis,` said Mr Hussain.

He said though he was not in a position to give exact time for completion of the mega project, the district administration would complete its task as early as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Bab e peshawar should have more green wooded area with local indigenous trees and not date palms...a photoshopped image...


----------



## ghazi52

*Contract Award Ceremony of 84 MW Gorkin-Matiltan Hydropower Project in Tehsil Kalam, Swat

Completion Time: 4 Years 
Project will cost Rs. 20 Billion and it will earn Rs.2.5 Billion for the province annually.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanhaider

Peshawar and Khyber Pass New Video 2016





Tourist Attractions in KPK from the the Gandhara Era

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1172509006149023

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007

اورنج ٹرین کے لئے سترہ ہزار درخت کاٹے گئے ہیں.
جو اسموگ کی بہت بڑی وجہ ہے.
درختوں کو گرین لنگس یا سبز پھیپھڑے کہا جاتا ہے.
اس اسموگ کا مرکز دہلی بتایا جارہا ہے.
اب بھارت تو ہے ہی دشمن ملک.. غیرون سسے کی گلہ کی جائے .
اب ذرا حکومتی اقدامات پے غور کریں ..
حکومت نے فوری طور پے ساری فیکٹریوں اور بھٹوں کو بند کرنے کے بارے میں غور کرنا شروع کردیا ہے.
دیکھیں یہ ہوتے ہین تاریخی اور جرات مندانہ فیصلے.
اب کون درخت لگائے ..؟
اور ہاں چائنا نے اٹھائس سال پہلے اپنے صحراء کو سر سبز کرنے کے پروگرام کا آغاز کیا اور اج ان کے صحراء مین سبزہ لہلا رہا ہے ..
تھر اور راجھستان کی سرحد پے کھڑے ہوکر دیکھیں تو سرحد کے اس پار ایلوویرا کی فصلیں نظر ائین گی. جس سے انڈیا اربوں ڈالر کما رہا ہے.
پاکستان کے صحراء ساری دنیا میں گرین ڈیزرٹ کے نام سے پہچانے جاتے تھے.
لیکن اب ہمارے کھیت اور باغات بھی صحراء ہوتے جارہے ہی..
رسول کریم نے فرمایا تھا کہ اگر تمہارے ہاتھ میں سبز شاخ ہو اور تمہیں ییہ یقین بھی ہوجائے کہ قیامت انے والی ہے تو اس شاخ کو زمین میں بو دینا ..
اپ نے درختون کو کاٹنے سے منع فرمایا ..یہ سب ایکو سسٹم کو کنٹرول کرنے کے لئے تھا.
لیکن ہم نے درختوں سے دشمنی کی انتہاء کردی.
اب بھگتو ..
یہ فطرت کے راستے مین جو بھی اتا ہے مارا جاتا ہے.
( نوٹ. ان سترہ ہزار درختوں کی لکڑی کس کو بیچی گئ؟ یہ بھی اہک سوال ہے ..اور ہان چینی کمپنی کہتی ہے کہ اورنج ٹرین کے نیچے جو مٹی بچھائ جا رہی ہے وہ بہت کمزور ہے ..سمجھ تو گئے ہوں گے اپ)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

KPK Govt has approved construction of Haripur bypass road . Detail is as under

Buyer/Seller : Pakhtunkhwa Highways Authority
Ref. Number : 15401195
Requirement : Construction of Haripur Bypass Road (24.48 Km) SH 





__________________






*Project Detail (Haripur Bypass)*


Project Length : 24.480 KM


Right of Way : 24.384 meters / 80 feet


carriageway width: 7.3 meter Asphaltic concrete


Treated Shoulders: 2 meter on each side


Bridges : 8 Nos @ 1Flyover 4 Interchanges 2 Rivers and 1 Nullah

bridge


Culverts : 35 Nos


Cattle Creeps: 14 Nos


Design Speed : 80-100 KM/h

Commencement : May 2016


Completion Date: August 2019 (39 Months)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*State-of-the-Art Blood Transfusion Center inaugurated in Peshawar*
































_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*Inauguration of " City Patrol Peshawar " at Police Lines Peshawar by CM KP Pervez Khan Khattak.*















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154237890079527

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dil Pakistan

*World Bank Report On KPK (From JANG):*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*KPK signs MoU with China Energy & Engineering Corporation for 225 MW Combined Cycle Gas Turbine for industries at Hattar*


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=661585877348916


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

نئے خیبر پختونخوا کی عوام دوست پولیس- سٹی پٹرولنگ پولیس پشاور کی جانب سے بچوں میں پنسل اور کاپیاں تقسیم کی جارہی ہیں-













-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*CM KP Pervez Khattak Inaugurated Ayub Hostel of Cadet College Kohat And Distributed Trophies Among The Cadets At Kohat Cadet College.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

*CM KP Pervez Khattak inaugurated Ayub Hostel of cadet college kohat and distributed trophies among the cadets at Kohat Cadet College.*










*City Patrolling Police at work in Peshawar.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

*CM KP Pervez Khattak unveiling the plate to formally inaugurate the third phase of the Swat Cadet College today.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Great initiatives being done in KPK congrats to people and focus on human side of things



nomi007 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=353183195020909




Revolutionary Idea to kill corruption

Phone based verification to ensure your fine paid went to Governement not in personal pocket

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

Curious... 

After all these police and law and order initiatives, has there been an improvement in the crime rate in Peshawar? Especially the kidnapping and robberies? Any locals here who can let me know?

Thanks.


----------



## ghazi52

KP Police has established Police Assistance Lines (PAL) in every district headquarter, for public facilitation that provide a comfortable and welcoming ambience to the citizenry. The PALs offer a one window corporate style solution to the general public for the resolution of their day to day affairs in an honorable and respectable manner. DRC is to facilitate the common man in getting his petty issues resolved amicably through an alternate process of restorative justice involving members of the civil society. DRCs are effectively providing free, fair and fast justice to the people in need.

- Services Offered In PAL:
1. Theft Reporting.
2. Lost Items Reporting.
3. Extortion Reporting.
4. Child Lost and Found.
5. TIF Form and Rental Agreement Reporting.
6. Police Security Clearance Certificate.
7. Police Character Certificate.
8. CNIC Verification.
9. Vehicle Verification.
10. Legal Advice.
11. Women Counter.
12. Traffic License and Excise Document Attestation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*KP govt to distribute ‘Sihat Insaf Cards’ among 1.8m people*

*




 

PESHAWAR: Distribution of health insurance cards, with the brand name of ‘Sihat Insaf Cards’, among the deserving households of the province kicked off in Peshawar to make the service of free medical treatment available for the cardholders.

Cards are being issued under the Social Health Protection Scheme (Sihat Sahulat Programme) of the provincial government.

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak formally launched the distribution by giving away cards to a couple of deserving families in a ceremony held on Monday. More than 1.8 million households across the province were issued cards. As many as eight members of per household would be entitled for free medical treatment, and thus 1.4 million individuals of the province would be covered under the programme.

Initially the programme was launched in four selected districts of the province, including Kohat, Mardan, Malakand and Chitral, with the financial assistance of the German government.

Keeping in view the utility and need of the scheme, the provincial government now included it in its Annual Development Programme and extended it to the entire province. The free medical treatment covered in the scheme include hospital services normally provided at secondary and tertiary level such as medicines, general surgery, gynae and obstetric, ophthalmology, accident and emergency treatment and ENT etc whereas some more diseases would also be covered under the scheme later on.

Free medical treatment facilities under the scheme could be availed from designated hospitals of both public and private sectors. More than half of the population of the province would directly benefit from the scheme. 

This two-year scheme would cost Rs 5 billion which would be regularised by the provincial government through proper legislation.

Addressing the ceremony as chief guest, Pervez Khattak termed the schemed as a public friendly and a revolutionary step, adding that provision of free and quality healthcare service to people was the top most priority of his government and Sihat Sahulat Programme was an effective step towards that end.

He assured that Sihat Insaf Cards would be issued to only deserving families under a pre-defined criteria without any political affiliation or consideration. He highly lauded the hard work of the high ups of health department for making the schemes a reality in a very short span of time.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Low-cost housing schemes in 11 KP districts soon*
*




 
PESHAWAR: The federal government has announced to launch a low-cost housing scheme for shelter-less and homeless people in 11 districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP).

According to sources, the federal minister of housing Akram Khan Durrani directed the Deputy Commissioners of concerned districts on Tuesday to ease the transfer of land for constructing houses for homeless residential of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.

The process to house the foundation for the project has been started. The sources said that federal government has allocated different land for building such house schemes.

he Minister Housing added that the federal government has already purchased land for the same purpose .he added soon the land process would be completed in other districts KP province.

According to available information, a total of 294 and 214 kanal of land has already been acquired in Abbottabad and Haripur respectively for this project.

It is portent to mention here that the said project was launched in year 1999.due to political instability in the country the project was untouched .the sources added land was also acquired .the land would be considered for building low cost houses for homeless people. The Minister informed that no efforts will be spared to bring the homeless people in low cost government build houses.

CPEC to provide best opportunity to skilled, professional people: Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has said that China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would provide best opportunity for the skilled and professional people of the region.

This he said on Tuesday while speaking to the participants of the Jobs Fare event arranged by the Khyber Pakhtukhwa (KP) Chamber of Commerce and Industries in Peshawar, an official handout read.

He said that KP was becoming the hub of the international business market and graduate and professional should prepare their self for more challenging and promising future after the CPEC implementation at the country. He said current time demands from the government institution to enact long term planning's to exploit the opportunities for next generation.

Pervez Khattk claimed the current government policies in the horizon of business going in right direction and trying hard to catch more and more foreign investment. "Employment for the youth has taken centre stage at the priotrities list of the current government and all resources would be utilized to end the unemployment at the region," C.M maintained. He claimed that industries of the province have been given certain incentive to boost their business and accommodate the regional professional.

Around 800 students were provided jobs in the Jobs Fare and more that 5000 graduates attended the event. Speaking to Daily Times, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) Chamber of Commerce and industries president Muhammad Afzal claimed that the event remained very successful for the fresh and experienced professionals of different disciplines.

He said that the around 50 companies including Banking, Textile and Medicine hired professionals of different category in the Fare.

128 companies apply for investment in mining: As many as 128 companies have submitted online applications in one month with KP for the purpose to invest in mining in the province.

Speaking to Daily Times an official of the Mineral Department said that since the government has started online application receiving program the number of investors companies and individual have relatively increased. He said around 128 companies have submitted their applications for the investment in the sector which would ultimately increase the income of the province.
*


----------



## ghazi52

*CM says Rapid Bus Transit project to solve all traffic problems*

PESHAWAR: Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has said that Rapid Bus Transit is a compact plan, which will provide a solution to all traffic congestion in the provincial capital.

Presiding over a meeting at the Chief Minister’s Secretariat on Tuesday, he said the work should be launched on the project, which should be completed in time. Member National Assembly Hamidul Haq, MPAs Arif Yousaf, Arbab Jehandad, Shaukat Yousafzai, District Nazim Muhammad Asim Khan, chief secretary and other secretaries and officials attended the meeting, said a handout.

The chief minister directed to plan the vehicular traffic diversion on the already identified routes, enhancing the capacity of these routes, shifting of all bus stands to the main terminal at Chamkani and widening of roads under the Peshawar Rapid Bus Transit.

Pervez Khattak directed to complete all procedures of the project, acquire land, where necessary, plan plaza and shopping centers and parking for cars and buses. He said the project would provide one solution to all the traffic problems and it would add to the beauty of Peshawar.

The project would cost Rs32 billion and the government would not give any subsidy and it would be a sustainable project, he added.The chief minister directed that all bus stands should be shifted to the main Chamkani terminal. He said the government had already worked out a circular railway project integrating five districts, including Peshawar, Nowshera, Swabi, Mardan, Charsadda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

It is very comprehensive transportation system I must say. They have spent 1.5 billion rupees only on reasearch and design of this project.
The project includes: Bus Rapid System, Feeders, Street Lights, Parking, Footpaths and Drainage System. 
But during this tenure they are only going to build one Route of this whole system.

This is Official route

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cyberian

Considering how poor Pakistan is as a country, has the billionaire Imran Khan's Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf party managed to make the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa the richest province in the country yet?

Bear in mind that the billionaire Imran Khan has now ruled this province for almost four years without any protests, riots or any other type of threat to the provincial government.

Don't tell me, Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf needs another 6 years.


----------



## ghazi52

I belong to KPK. Recently I visited my town. Great improvement.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Khan_21

SUPARCO said:


> Considering how poor Pakistan is as a country.



Its still richer than a good 70-75 countries in terms of wealth per capita . You made it sound like Chad or Somalia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kabira

ghazi52 said:


> KP Police has established Police Assistance Lines (PAL) in every district headquarter, for public facilitation that provide a comfortable and welcoming ambience to the citizenry. The PALs offer a one window corporate style solution to the general public for the resolution of their day to day affairs in an honorable and respectable manner. DRC is to facilitate the common man in getting his petty issues resolved amicably through an alternate process of restorative justice involving members of the civil society. DRCs are effectively providing free, fair and fast justice to the people in need.
> 
> - Services Offered In PAL:
> 1. Theft Reporting.
> 2. Lost Items Reporting.
> 3. Extortion Reporting.
> 4. Child Lost and Found.
> 5. TIF Form and Rental Agreement Reporting.
> 6. Police Security Clearance Certificate.
> 7. Police Character Certificate.
> 8. CNIC Verification.
> 9. Vehicle Verification.
> 10. Legal Advice.
> 11. Women Counter.
> 12. Traffic License and Excise Document Attestation.



Great development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*Peshawar zoo under construction which will be the largest recreational facility in the province*


















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Lack of strong large trees in Pakistan is just so visible these days , the population has truely neglected nature for 50-70 years and only now we see some small scale initiative to change this

Certain pictures of Pakistan look so barren

Trees have to be reintroduced across the nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* Tarbela Dam 4th Extension *





















_____

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Women-specific initiative: Japan, UNOPS Pakistan launch pilot project in transport sector*

ISLAMABAD: The Embassy of Japan and the UNOPS Country Office in Pakistan signed a UNOPS pilot project aimed at the development of women-specific transport service in selected districts of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

The ceremony was attended by high officials from the Economic Affairs Division, Planning Commission of Pakistan and Department of Transport K-P along with UN Resident Coordinator and heads of other UN agencies and representatives of foreign missions and donor agencies.

The envisaged project is to be implemented by UNOPS Pakistan office in partnership with the K-P Transport Department and UN Women through the financial support of the Japan government, which is contributing 191 million JPY ($1.79 million) for the duration of the project.

In his opening address, UN Resident Coordinator Neil Buhne underlined that the fear of harassment women face each day brings down their productivity. Hence the introduction of ‘Women Bus Service’ “is an initiative taken to make women feel safe, secured and comfortable when travelling. These buses aim to protect women during travel and reduce the risk of being a potential victim,” Buhne explained.

“The project will pilot 14 buses in 3 districts of K-P; Peshawar, Mardan and Abbottabad.”

Also speaking on the occasion, UNOPS Pakistan Director and Representative Muhammad Haider Reza said, “Working women and female students experience sexual harassment from men working as drivers and conductors/ticket collectors in public transport.”

He said that UNOPS considers it an honour to support and work in close partnership on this innovative project.

UN Women Country Representative Jamshed M Kazi emphasised that “the introduction of women-only buses in K-P is a simple idea with potentially transformative results for women’s empowerment”. Applauding the initiative, he expressed hope that the project will pave the way for more cities and districts to benefit from this service.

Transport and Mass Transit Department Provincial Secretary Zubair Asghar Qureshi thanked the Japan government, UNOPS and UN Women for supporting the initiative.

He said the project is also being linked up with the Mass Transit System or Bus Rapid Transit that is being developed in Peshawar, which will also cater to the needs of the women.

“The public transport system in other cities will also get a boost, which will help improve systems in the city of Abbottabad and Mardan.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Some background info this 40.8 Megawatts Koto Hydro Power Project at River Panjkora, was inaugurated by IK last year. This project is part of the mega project '365 Dams project by KPK gov.' Reason for highlighting is that people ignore these facts of infrastructure. development by KPK gov. 

Koto Hydropower project is located on Panjkora river upstream of Timergara town in Distt: Dir (Lower). Salient features and status of the project is;
• Name of River : Panjkora
• Location : Near Timergara 
• Discharge : 126 Cusecs
• Head : 38 Meters
• Capacity : 40.8 MW
• Tunnel Length : 1.76 Km 
• Energy : 205 Gwh
• Revised cost of project : Rs: 14.765 Billion
• Approximate revenue per annum : Rs: 1.970 Billion @Rs. 9.62 per unit
• Completion : Dec 2018








LOWER DIR: Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) Chairman Imran Khan said on Saturday that his party’s government in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa has been working on 365 power projects in the province.

He was speaking at the inauguration of the Koto hydropower station in Lower Dir. The project, which will be completed in four years at a cost of Rs12 billion, will produce 40 megawatts of electricity, he said. “After the completion of the project, we will provide power for Rs4 per unit to domestic consumers.”

He was speaking at the inauguration of the Koto hydropower station in Lower Dir. The project, which will be completed in four years at a cost of Rs12 billion, will produce 40 megawatts of electricity, he said. “After the completion of the project, we will provide power for Rs4 per unit to domestic consumers.”

Attendees at the ceremony included K-P Chief Minister Pervaiz Khattak, Finance Minister Muzaffar Syed, Minister for Elementary and Secondary Education Muhammad Atif Khan.

Imran said the PTI-led government would establish small power houses in different parts of the province to curtail outages in the areas. He said 40% of electricity was produced with furnace oil in Pakistan while K-P produced surplus electricity. “The country’s circular debt has surged to Rs600 billion,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

wonderful!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Khushal Khan Khattak Memorial Library, Noshera*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*KP-SADP launches Rs 206 million uplift schemes in three districts*

DERA ISMAIL KHAN, Pakistan: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Southern Area Development Project (SADP) has launched Rs.206 million uplift schemes in three least developed districts of Dera Ismail Khan, Tank and Lakki Marwat of the province which will be completed up to December 31, 2016.

The Project Director KP-SADP Ghulam Habib while visiting different schemes stressed upon the field staff to ensure timely completion of all developmental schemes, says a press release here Wednesday.



The project has initiated 78 development schemes in three districts (Dera Ismail Khan, Tank and Lakki Marwat) of KP with the estimated cost of Rs.206 million. The field staff briefed the project director that construction work on 78 community development schemes is in full swing which will be completed in the time line period.

The SADP is one initiative of the Planning and Development Department of KPK government, provisioning peace, justice and socio-economic development through good governance, for three least developed districts of D I Khan, Tank and Lakki Marwat.

As per the details, construction work is in progress on 27 developmental schemes in DIKhan district with the estimated cost of around Rs.74.5 million on streets pavement, village access roads and construction of irrigation channels.

Similarly, in Tank district work on 25 schemes is underway with the estimated cost of Rs.70.3 million on streets pavement, village access roads, drinking water supply schemes, underground water storage tank and livestock pools.

Likewise, in district Lakki Marwat, the construction work is in full swing on 26 schemes with the estimated cost of Rs.81.1 million on street pavements, village access roads, drinking water tube-wells and pipeline.

The SADP has already completed 227 developmental schemes during last fiscal year which brought a visible change in the lifestyle of the rural community in three target districts.

Besides infrastructure schemes the project trained 115 rural youth in different trade including motor-bike repair, UPS repair and installation, mobile repair, air-conditioning & refrigeration mechanic and tailoring.

Similarly, 170 rural women were trained in 17 vocational training centers established by the SADP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1685509901738895

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Galiyat Beautification by KP Government.








































__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

KPK Government Rest houses open for Public.

For Booking Visit Tourism Corporation Website.




















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Road construction taking place in PK-29 Mardan. #KPKUpdates











Major Roads in Hayatabad are being revamped. #KPKUpdates


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

[PK-94: The newly constructed road by GoKP in Timergara, Lower Dir] #KPKUpdates















[The newly established IT Lab with One Touch Screen at Shaheed Adnan Arshad Higher Secondary School Mardan]














Lady Ready Hospital New State of the Art Library Opening soon!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1398121190207765





Hayatabad Medical Complex Renovation & Upgradation




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1401713736515177

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Mardan: Bab-e-Mardan Underconstruction

















KP Minister Housing Dr. Amjad Ali inaugurated Govt Primary School For Boys at GhakhotanGai UC Koz-Abakhel PK-82. #KPKUpdates






Micro Hydel Development Power Projects in Chitral.More than 250 in Chitral
https://tune.pk/video/6836817/what-chitral-people-have-to-say-about-micro-hydel-power-projects


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Govt Girls Higher Secondary School JandarPar Gojar Garrhi Science Labs Underconstruction*



















*Girls High School Takkar Inaugurated in Pk-27 Mardan
*





*Underconstruction Allah Deri Road,Swabi
*


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan and China have formally approved to include ML-1 Peshawar-Karachi railway line project and some infrastructure projects in the framework of the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), jacking up its overall size from $46 billion to $54 billion (approx Rs5,700 billion) as well as establishing eight industrial estates located in all the four provinces and special areas, including Fata, AJK, Gilgit-Baltistan and Islamabad Capital Territory (ICT).

On the eve of Sixth Joint Coordination Committee (JCC) meeting held at Beijing, both the sides agreed in principle to expand the list of projects for inclusion in the CPEC framework after which the overall size of the CPEC projects might go close to $60 billion but it would take a few more months to meet all the procedural requirements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*JCC Approves Scores Of Mega Projects For Khyber Pakhtunkhwa*

The Pakistan-China Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC) meeting held in Beijing today approved in principle three mega development projects for the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Chief Minister Pervez Khattak who represented his province in the meeting expressed satisfaction over the outcome of the deliberations of the JCC, officials sources confided to APP.

The projects approved for KP included 1700 Megawatt run of the river electricity project, Circular Railway Track between Peshawar-Charsadda-Nowshera-Mardan and Swabi and establishment of a state of the art Economic Zone along the motorway.

The KP CM also floated the idea of future alternate route during the course of meeting connecting China town Kashghar via Khunjarab- Bisham and Swat. Moreover the Chief Minister KP successfully presented the case of his province viz a viz CPEC as the JCC agreed to construct double fast railway track between Peshawar and Karachi and Peshawar- DIKhan besides dualization of the Indus Highway connecting Peshawar with DIKhan and onward to Karachi.

The KP also inked MoU for students exchange program with Chinese Shandong University. Under the arrangement to be made the students of KP from across the district would visit the Shangong University. A centre of Confucius Institute would also be setup in the KP

In an interaction with Chinese media after the JCC meeting the KP CP said he was personally satisfied with the outcome of the JCC meeting. However he reiterated that Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif should convene another APC on the construction of Western route of the CPEC to remove concerns of the KP province. The KP said we all should work collectively for the development and prosperity of the country.

To a question by a Chinese journalist, the KP CM clarified that no one had any objection in Pakistan over the construction of central route of the CPEC. He maintained that since the people of KP were not well aware of the Western route of the corridor therefore, APC was convened on it.

The PM, he said assured the Western route would be constructed first being the shortest one. There was no security problem with regard to Western route in the KP and all such speculations of the concerned quarters have been removed. There would be foolproof security arrangements for the containers plying on Western route and Chinese people, the CM explained in clear terms.

Federal Minister of Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal leading the Pakistan delegation to the JCC comprising the Chief Ministers from KP. Sindh and Gilgit Biltistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*MPA Dr. Haider Ali Khan inaugurated five schools, one BHU and a civil dispensary in Tehsil Charbagh.*
1. GGPS Charbagh No.1
2. GGPS Malam
3. GGPS Kishawra
4. GPS Talegram
5. GGMS Kishawra
6. Civil Dispensary Taleegram
7. BHU Kishawra




















*Underconstruciton Higher Secondary School in Union Council Dagai,Swabi*














*[Glimpses of Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Pervez Khattak visit to China]*

--- Projects for Khyber Pakhtunkhwa:
• 1700 MW power project
• Circular Railyway
• Economic Zone on Motorway approved under CPEC in KP
• Peshawar-DI Khan-Karachi Fast railway track
• Alternative route Khunjerab-Bisham-Swat-Chakdara-Gilgit-Chitral proposed
• KP Students exchange programe with Shandong University

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*[Visual Art Competition On Say No To Corruption - 9th January, 4 PM]*
#SayNoToCorruption #KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Food Pricing Control System is now part of KP Citizens' App. This short video will demonstrate how you can check food prices and lodge complaints through website and Mobile App. PMRU KP to start formal services from 1st JAN 2017 #KPUpdates






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1856583871293018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan's KPK Province signed MoU with China Energy to establish 225 Megawatts Combined Cycle Gas Turbine in Hattar Special Economic Zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*2 more Micro Hydel Power plants inaugurated in Battagram

Source :: Daily AAJ



*





MoU signed for Students Exchange Program

Via :: Daily AAJ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*[Police School Of Information Technology Peshawar]*

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police has taken a number of Information Technology initiatives including Digitization of FIRs, Tenant Information System, Identity Verification System, Vehicle Verification System, Criminal Record Verification, Geo-Tagging, SOS Alert Service, etc. To cater for the training needs of the Police officers/officials working on the IT tools throughout the province, KP Police established Police School of Information Technology in September 2015.

It is now mandatory for every Police recruit to undergo IT training in the Police School of IT to be eligible for promotion to the next higher rank. The school has trained more than 2000 police officers/officials in different computer courses offered under the supervision of qualified instructors. These include Basic Computer Course, Advanced Computer Course, Professional Computer Course, E-Learning Course, Computer Programming and Hardware Maintenance & Troubleshooting Course.
#KPKUpdates #KPPolice

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*KPK School of IT more pictures*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*[KP Minister Mehmood Khan inuagurated Govt Girls Primary School Awesha Chuprial Swat] #KPKUpdates*

*









*


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=717486538415157





One of the biggest critics of imran

what he is saying


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*[Beautiful view of the newly constructed Government School in Abbotabad]*
#KPKUpdates








*صوابی: یونین کونسل ڈاگئی میں صحت انصاف کارڈز تقسیم کر دئیے گئے۔ وزیر صحت شہرام خان نے کارڈز تقسیم کئے۔*
#KPKUpdates






*[Mashriq TV Report On Public Feedback about GoKP and MPA Mardan Iftikhar Mashwani] #KPKUpdates*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1406064686080082





*IG KP Nasir Durrani Exclusive Interview on Geo News Aik Din Geo Ke Saath with Sohail Warraich (31.12.16)*
#KPKUpdates
ایک دن جیو کے ساتھ۔۔۔دیکھئےسہیل وڑائچ کا آئی جی خیبرپختونخوا ناصردرانی کے ساتھ خصوصی شو۔۔۔ آئی جی ناصردرانی نے خیبرپختونخوا پولیس کی اچیومنٹس بتائیں اور سہیل وڑائچ کو پولیس کے مختلف پراجیکٹس دکھائے


http://www.siasat.pk/forum/showthre...usive-Talk-With-Nasir-Durrani-(IG-KPK-Police)







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1406450932708124

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

Peregrine_Falcon said:


> *[Police School Of Information Technology Peshawar]*
> 
> Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police has taken a number of Information Technology initiatives including Digitization of FIRs, Tenant Information System, Identity Verification System, Vehicle Verification System, Criminal Record Verification, Geo-Tagging, SOS Alert Service, etc. To cater for the training needs of the Police officers/officials working on the IT tools throughout the province, KP Police established Police School of Information Technology in September 2015.
> 
> It is now mandatory for every Police recruit to undergo IT training in the Police School of IT to be eligible for promotion to the next higher rank. The school has trained more than 2000 police officers/officials in different computer courses offered under the supervision of qualified instructors. These include Basic Computer Course, Advanced Computer Course, Professional Computer Course, E-Learning Course, Computer Programming and Hardware Maintenance & Troubleshooting Course.
> #KPKUpdates #KPPolice
> 
> View attachment 364835
> View attachment 364836
> View attachment 364837
> View attachment 364837
> View attachment 364837
> View attachment 364838
> View attachment 364838
> View attachment 364839
> View attachment 364839
> View attachment 364840
> View attachment 364841
> View attachment 364842




Wowww Man.......... Just Awesome....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qamar shah1

KPK gov. Should speed up construction work and try to complete the Project before actuall time because they have just one year in next election. This progress will help them in next election and if they loss then the new Gov of KPK may not complete them or they will use IK work against him after completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*GoKPK funded Underconstruction Micro Hydel Project in Dame Arandu*









*GoKPK funded Micro Hydel Project Completed in Gabor Mukh*
*









*

*GoKP funded Underconstruction Micro Hydel Project in Odeer Melp









*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*GoKPK funded Micro Hydel Projects at Booni & Menagram inaugurated by AC Upper Chitral







*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

[The Newly established IT Lab with One Touch Screen in GHSS Sarai Saleh, Haripur]
#KPKUpdates









*Comparison between PTI 3 Year and ANP 5 Years Govt in provision of basic missing facilities in Govt schools of KP. It shows Education Emergency successfully implemented in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa by PTI Govt. #KPKUpdates*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Newly Constructed road from Shewa Adda to Shewa Kalli in Swabi*














*ہزارہ ریجن میں صحت کا انصاف سکیم وہاں کے تقریبا تین لاکھ خاندانوں کو مفت صحت کی سہولیات فراہم کررہی ہے۔ ہر ضلع کے حساب سے تفصیل درج ذیل ہے۔*
#KPKUpdates







*[KP Minister Health Shahram Khan Tarakai distributed Sehat Insaf Card at UC Dagi, Swabi]*
#KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Newly upgraded emergency unit in DHQ Hospital D I Khan.*















_*وزیر اعلی خیبر پختونخواہ پرویز خٹک کا پشاور میں صفائی مہم کے افتتاح کے موقع پر خطاب ۔ #KPUpdates*_











*Adviser to Chief Minister on C&W Akbar Ayub chairing a meeting regarding progress of work on Swat motorway at Peshawar. #KPUpdates




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Abbottabad is becoming the new hub of IT businesses. At the KPITB (Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Information Technology Board) , we are proud and pleased to share that young IT companies that are in the business for just three years are generating handsome revenue and are creating hundreds of new jobs.

*KPITB has announced establishing a purpose-built IT Park and Technology Estate at Abbottabad. Master planning and architectural designing of the IT Park and Technology estate is currently underway.*

Abbottabad, because of its naturally suitable climate is becoming a hub for data centers. The operational cost efficiency of data centers at colder climates provides considerable cost savings. At the Technology Estate Abbottabad IT companies will be leased spaces for construction of offices that suit their requirements. The Abbottabad Technology Estate is will be the new IT industrial park.

Located on the CPEC route, having a number of Universities, being one of the safest cities of Pakistan, and also a gateway to the best tourist destinations of the country; Abbottabad is poised to become the nucleus of knowledge based economy.

Please stay tuned for more projects announcements from the KPITB.

KPITB - leading the digital revolution in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1176518189064335

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Kohat Dhodha/City Road underconstruction*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*PK-34 Kund Park Road Underconstruction












*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Swabi: Rural Health Center Worth Rs 7 Crores underconstruction in UC Shewa*
*


















*

*[Khyber News Report On Cleanliness Drive 'Guloona Pekhawar' in Peshawar]
#KPKUpdates #GuloonaPekhawar





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1408833435803207




*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Director Education Mr. Rafiq Khattak attended a ceremony at Abbotabad which was organized to acknowledge the efforts of the Elementary & Secondary Education Department, which has resulted in enrollment increase by 11,000 children in schools.*

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Elementary & Secondary Education Department and its partners British Council, Sarhad Rura Support Programme are working together to increase enrollment in schools.

#SRSP #Britishcouncil #EducationKP #KPKupdates











*Lakki Marwat: Work in progress on Boundary Walls & other missing facilities in Govt. Middle School Wanda Amir Lakki Marwat.*

There was no Boundary wall and main gate since its establishment in 1992.


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*گورنمنٹ گرلز مڈل سکول گھڑی جمعہ خان، یونین کونسل مینئی میں بنیادی سہولیات کی فراہمی، نئے کلاس رومز اور باؤنڈری وال کا تعمیراتی کام جاری۔ 
سکول میں پانی کا مسئلہ بھی مستقل بنیاد پر حل ہو گا.
















*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Students of Govt. High Secondary School, Birote Union Council, Abbottabad using newly established IT LAB.*

Students are happy and making full use of IT LAB to learn MS Office package and internet.














*To facilitate IT businesses and economic growth in the province, the KP government has started working to revert the 19.5% sales tax on broadband internet. The final plans will be submitted for approval of the Chief Minister.
*
#KPITB #KPKUpdates #Technology #ITBoard


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Work in progress on boundary wall at GPS Mughal Manjiwala, Lakki Marwat. Boundary wall was missing since 1975.*
*



*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Inauguration of GoKPK funded 2 micro hydel projects - Dec 3, 2017 @KPKUpdates*
*










*

*Mardan: Road from Merati to Torro Degree College worth 67.640 million inaugurated #KPUpdates



*

*Land for disposal of waste :: 300 kanals of land given to WSSP on Ring Road #Peshawar #KPUpdates*
*






*

*1 Day Workshop for Dispute Resolution Council in Upper Dir #KPUpdates



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*KP Minister Housing Dr. Amjad Ali inaugurated Havelian Township in District Abbottabad. [Dated: 04.01.2016]*
#KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*[Forthcoming TCKP’s Train Trip is scheduled on 15th January, 2017]*

Grab your tickets right now as limited seats are left. Tickets are available at the Peshawar Tourist Information Center, adjacent to Peshawar Museum during working hours on 'First Come First Serve' basis.

For further details Contact # 091-9213762.
#KPKUpdates #KPTourism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Serving the people of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa :: Here's a brief summary of the performance of KP Police. KP Police have always lived up to the occasion & served the people in the best possible manner. KP Police, not only the protector of KP people but also their friend!




*

*The immediate step after Depoliticising KP Police was equipping the KP Police with latest Technology & Gadgets which have proven to be of great benefit to the Police, aswell to the people of KP. Equipping KP Police with modern gadgets have certainly made KP Police more effective, efficient, and have put it on path from where it will compete with the high standards of other Police forces of the world!*







*Reforming Police is one of the major achievement of PTI Government in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. PTI Government not only depoliticised the Police Department but also made sure that Quality Services are provided to the Awaam of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. In the era of Digital world, PTI Government made sure that Technology is utilised to its maximum potential to enhance the performance & raise the standard bar of KP Police!






*

*تبدیلی کا سفر - خیبر پختونخوا حکومت کے کامیاب تین سال*






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=776310949191382





*تبدیلی کا سفر - بدل چکا ہے خیبر پختونخوا





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=776282852527525




*
*The road to progress in KP; KP education forges ahead with providing missing facilities to schools and giving students what is their right- to study in an environment optimised for productivity. While no previous government thought it was imperative to provide basic facilities to government schools, the PTI led government in KP recognises that this is a RIGHT of every student and an obligation for the government to these children. Pre 2013, only 1987 had running water facilities, whereas today that number stands at 12198. Where there is a will to serve, there is always a way.*
#TabdeeliKaSafar #KPKUpdates

*خیبرپختونخوا میں تعلیمی شعبے میں تبدیلی کا سفر جاری۔ بنیادی سہولیات کی فراہمی میں موجودہ صوبائی حکومت نے بھر پور توجہ دی اور سرکاری اسکولوں میں بنیادی سہولیات فراہم کرنے کا سفر جاری ہے٬ جس سے سرکاری اسکولوں کی حالت بدلنے لگی۔ اس سے پہلے کسی صوبائی حکومت نے تعلیم کے شعبے میں اور اسکولوں میں بنیادی سہولیات کی فراہمی پر اتنی توجہ نہیں دی۔ خیبرپختوخوا میں 2013 سے پہلے 5 سالوں میں سابقہ حکومت نے 1987اسکولوں میں پانی کی سہولت فراہم کی جبکہ موجودہ صوبائی حکومت نے تین سالوں میں 12198 اسکولوں میں پانی کی سہولت فراہم کی۔ تبدیلی کا یہ سفر جاری ہے اور باقی اسکولوں میں بھی یہ سہولت فراہم کی جا رہی ہیں۔




*

*SRSP join hands with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government in Guloono Pekhawar, a cleanliness campaign.*
#KPKUpdates #GuloonoPekhawar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Newly constructed washrooms in GPS Kotka Malik Gul Rauf Tehsil Domel Bannu.





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Snowfall in Galiyat and Road Clearance Activities. #KPKUpdates*






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1410636045622946





*Food Pricing Control System is now part of KP Citizens' App. This short video will demonstrate how you can check food prices and lodge complaints through website and Mobile App. PMRU KP to start formal services from 1st JAN 2017 #KPKUpdates*






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1409863275700223


----------



## Clutch

KP is becoming the most progressive forward looking province in Pakistan. 

I love all the micro human development projects. 

Will change the face of the province. 

Plan to visit soon... inshallah


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*7 kilometers road underconstruction along the banks of River Indus in Dera Ismail Khan*
*
























*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Pre 2013, only 1467 had electricity facility, whereas today that number stands at 9856. Where there is a will to serve, there is always a way.*
#TabdeeliKaSafar #KPKUpdates

*خیبرپختوخوا میں 2013 سے پہلے 5 سالوں میں سابقہ حکومت نے 1467 اسکولوں میں بجلی کی سہولت فراہم کی جبکہ موجودہ صوبائی حکومت نے تین سالوں میں 9856 اسکولوں میں بجلی کی سہولت فراہم کی۔ تبدیلی کا یہ سفر جاری ہے اور باقی اسکول جہاں یہ سہولت موجود نہیں٬ فراہم کی جا رہی ہیں۔





*

*Medals and trophies distributed among the students of GMS Mattani. They stood 3rd in the annual football tournament.*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Bridge construction inaugurated in Peshawar #KPKUpdates







*Working in progress on 5 Storey Block - Lady Reading Hospital Peshawar 800 Bed Block. #KPKUpdates*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Where there is a will, there is a way and the PTI led Government in KP is constantly proving that. Over the course of three years, 12031 additional classrooms have been provided in schools across the province compared to just 3667 by the previous government over a course of 5 years. For all those who keep lamenting that PTI has done nothing in KP, what PTI has done is actual work and it continues to do so... it's job and responsibility to students in the province is far from over, but their focus is actual work and not self glorification. That is the key difference; real deliverables and grassroots change which is ongoing.*
#TabdeeliKaSafar #KPKUpdates


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*[Crime Stats - 3 and 5 Years Comparative Analysis]

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province witnessed a sharp decline in the incidents of terrorism. *
#KPKUpdates #TabdeeliKaSafar


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Police Access Service; a centralized complaint management system was launched in November 2014 in KP. In PAS all modes of communication offered to public for redressal of their grievances.The system is Hi-Tech and automatically manages the whole process of complaint registration and monitoring.*

PAS has the facility of receiving information through SMS (8855 / 0315-9007777), Free Call (0800-00400), Fax (091-9223575), Online Complaint (kppolice.gov.pk), Email (pas.kppolice@gmail.com) and by visiting PAS office at CPO Peshawar.

Under the new system complaints are registered in the automated database of PAS and the complainants are sent a system generated complaint ID and are contacted by the SDPO himself within 24 hours. 14649 complaints have been handled so for. A proper feedback system is in practice and PAS incharge randomly contacts the complainants and get their feedback.
#TabdeeliKaSafar #KPKUpdates #KPPolice




















@DJ_Viper @Fallen King @Muhammad Omar @Emmie @Zibago @I S I @Ranches @Surya 1 @SherDil007


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*MORE PICTURES FOR POLICE ACCESS SERVICE















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*صحت کے شعبے میں حکومتی اصلاحات ، خیبر پختونخوا کا ماضی، حال اور مستقبل *
#KPUpdates







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1860436147574457





*If you're a Developer or a Designer, and want to build something for your community, join our PAID Fellowship Program and make your city better through working with the KPK government!*
Apply here: bit.ly/KPFellowship2017
Deadline to apply is 31st January, 2017
This program is supported by the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Information Technology Board, Code for Pakistan and The World Bank.
For more details about this program, go to:
http://codeforpakistan.org/fellowship

#KPITB #KPUpdates #Civic #Fellowship #Program #Explore #Innovate#Create #Improve #Developer #Designer


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

During the recent visit of Sheba Najmi and Anam Zakaria to Peshawar, Code for Pakistan officially signed an MoU with the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Information Technology Board (KPITB) and The World Bank for their upcoming KP Civic Innovation Fellowship Program 2017. MD KPITB, Dr Shahbaz Khan was kind enough to brief the Code for Pakistan leadership regarding the uplifting and rebranding of the incubation space at the IT Park. 
The delegation also met Mr. Adbul Basit Khalil, Projects Coordinator/Manager at the Directorate of Information Technology(DoIT) to discuss and explore different areas for possible collaboration.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Establishment Of Accident and Emergency Unit in DHQ Hospital, DI Khan. *
#KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*خیبرپختونخوا حکومت کرپشن کے خاتمے کے لیے عملی اقدامات اُٹھا رہی ہے۔ اسمبلی سے وسلور بلور ایکٹ پاس کیا جس سے کرپشن پر کافی حد تک عوام کے ساتھ مل کر قابو پایا جائے گا۔ عوام کرپشن کی نشاند ہی کریں اُن کا نام صیغہ راز میں رکھا جائے گا اور وصول شدہ رقم کا 30 فیصد نشاندہی کرنے والے کو دیا جائے گا۔ - وزیراعلیٰ خیبرپختونخوا پرویز خٹک*







*Police Acess Service has the facility of receiving information through SMS (8855 / 0315-9007777), Free Call (0800-00400), Fax (091-9223575), Online Complaint (kppolice.gov.pk), Email (pas.kppolice@gmail.com) and by visiting PAS office at CPO Peshawar.
*
#TabdeeliKaSafar #KPKUpdates #KPPolice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Hayatabad Medical Complex Peshawar gets a new OPD.*

#KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*We had promised and We are delivering. Education Sector in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has been witnessing revolution from the past 3 years. PTI led GoKP has taken a number of steps for promotion of Education and increasing facilities in govt schools. GoKP has completed record development work in Govt schools. In PTI Govt till now in 3 years, boundary walls for 13638 schools have been built for the security of govt schools across the province while previous govt built 1369 boundary walls in 5 years.
*
#TabdeeliKaSafar #KPKUpdates







*پشاورکے ٹاؤن 3 کے ناظم ارباب محمدعلی نے گلونہ پیخور صفائی مہم کا یونیورسٹی روڈ میں افتتاح کیا
پشاور وٹر انڈ سنیٹریشن سرویسز کے سربراہ خانزیب خان , ٹاؤن 3 کے ناظم ارباب محمدعلی, ٹاؤن 2 کے ناظم فرید خان نے دکانون میں خوبصورت صفائی ڈسٹبن تقسیم کئے اور یونیورسٹی روڈ اور پشاور یونیورسٹی میں اگاہی واک چلائی- تقریب کے اختتام میں بہترین کرکردگی پر نقد انعامات اور شیلڈز بھی تقسیم کئے گئے*


#KPKUpdates





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1411995022153715

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Europe Radio Liberty Feature On Defusing Gender Stereotypes In Pakistan with Rafia Qaseem Baig Pakistan's First Female Bomb Disposal Officer Nowshera Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (05.01.17)
#KPKUpdates #Nowshera






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1412352942117923

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Rapid Response Force (RRF) Show New State Of The Art Bullet and Bomb Proof Vehicles For Tackling Crime and Terrorism (07.01.17)*
#KPKUpdates





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1412891155397435





*


Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organisation (PEDO) has identified a total of 29 hydro power projects with an investment of around US $12.0 billion, said a press release issued here on Saturday. A new investor friendly KP Hydro Power Policy 2016 and associated Guidelines have been put in place to attract investment in the sector.*

Recently PEDO had advertised 6 hydropower projects (solicited sites), for which feasibility studies had already been conducted by PEDO. The combined capacity of these projects is 518MW and needs an overall investment amount of approximately US $1.5 Billion. These projects include 188MW Naran HPP in Mansehra, 102MW ShigoKach HPP in Lower Dir, 99MW Arkari Gol HPP in Chitral, 96MW Batakundi HPP in Mansehra, 21MW Ghorband HPP in Shangla, 12MW Nandihar HPP in Batagram.

56 applicants have submitted their proposals for pre-qualification. Out of these 56 applicants, 32 have been pre-qualified and RFPs issued to them for submission of bids in accordance with the criteria provided in the RFP document.*The RFP has been approved by NEPRA and this is the first time in the history of Pakistan that tariff based bidding will be carried out for hydro power projects with KP leading the way and acting as pioneers.*

PEDO had also advertised 150MW Sharmai HPP in Upper Dir as a semi-raw site. This project needs an investment of US $0.5 billion. A total of 5 Proposals were submitted by local and international investors and evaluation is in final stages and expected to award of this project to the private sector soon.

Apart from these 7 advertised projects PEDO is actively attracting private sector to identify and invest in hydro power raw sites in the province. The seven projects offered to private sector in total would generate 668 MW with an investment amount of $2.0 billion. A pre-bid meeting for the 6 solicited sites was held on January 6, 2017 where all pre-qualified investors participated with a full house, showing confidence in the initiative. In order to further encourage the private sector and give them confidence, a networking dinner event has been planned with investors on January 9, 2017. -PR

_http://www.brecorder.com/fuel-a-energy/193/121229/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*ایم پی اے کوہاٹ ضیاء اللہ خان بنگش کا ریسائیکل پلانٹ کا دورہ.*
#KPKUpdates






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1412279502125267

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*A glimpse of Centennial Government Model High School, Canal Road Mardan. Where IT labs are established, playgrounds and additional classrooms are under construction.
#KPKUpdates






















*
@Muhammad Omar 
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*گجو خان میڈیکل کالج میں سٹوڈئنٹس کی تعلیم کے لیے آلات کی خریداری کا عمل جاری.*
#KPKUpdates




























@Muhammad Omar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

#Swat #Motorway.

Work started for construction of tunnel in the mountain between Alladand and Palai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

New Police Assistance lines Sardheri #Charsadah #KPK #Pakistan




#Charsadah #KPK #Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Nice work need more trees in cities as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Hayatabad Medical Complex Peshawar giving best services to the patients. Revamping work on MRI, City Scan, X-ray and other wards have been completed. State-of-the-art machinery has been installed in the hospital for facilitation of patients. Fair price pharmacy shop has also start working where all the medicines would be available on special concession rates.
*
#KPKUpdates

@Muhammad Omar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*MORE PICTURES FOR HAYATABAD MEDICAL COMPLEX, PESHAWAR













*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Ensuring that children are studying in a comfortable environment is the responsibility of every government. While majority of the country's public schools have no system for proper hygiene, the KP government has put a heavy focus on the provision of group latrines for children. There is no reason why they should not be given the most comfortable of school environments and so far 16018 group latrines have been provided in the past three years compared to only 2065 by the previous government over a period of 5 years.
#TabdeeliKaSafar #KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*گورنمنٹ گرلز ہائر سیکنڈری سکول نمبر 1 مردان کا منظر۔*
#TabdeeliKaSafar #KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Furniture provided to Govtt Girls Middle School Sherkhana Malakand.
*
#TabdeeliKaSafar #KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Places that are practically inaccessible, PTI Government constructed Micro Hydel Plants for Poor people.*

#KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*CM KP Pervez Khattak and Advisor To CM For Higher Education Mushtaq Ahmed Ghani - Official inaugurated 'Academic Block II' and the newly constructed Squash Court at University of Peshawar . [Dated: 09.01.2017]
*
@Muhammad Omar

@DESERT FIGHTER @SUPARCO @Talwar e Pakistan 

#KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Swift action of Bomb Disposal Unit defuse a 15 kg bomb in Karkhano market Peshawar. (09.01.17)
#KPKUpdates #Peshawar

Peshawar was saved from a major incident activity as a bomb was recovered from the city area of Hayatabad before it exploded. A 15-kg bomb that found from Karkhano Market was defused in a controlled explosion.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154430036789527

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Chief Minister Pervez Khattak and Mushtaq Ahmed Ghani - Official visited Under Construction Peshawar Zoo today. *
#KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*The efforts and hard work by current govt in KP to revive govt schools are producing positive results. Playing is the highest expression of human development in childhood, thus GoKP is making every effort to enhance potentials skills hiddens in students by providing them vast areas as playgrounds in primary, secondary and higher secondary schools. No Play Areas built between 2003-13 (10 years) in govt schools of KP. Play Areas in 5000 Primary Schools established so far by current govt. 141 Sports grounds built by current govt in KP since May 2013 with an allocation of 56.308 million. *
#TabdeeliKaSafar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Chairman PTI Imran Khan Speech at 'Invest in KP’s Hydro Power Sector' event in Islamabad. (09.01.2017)
#KPKUpdates






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154430717104527


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*[New State-of-the-art 9 Bedded ICU in Lady Reading Hospital Peshawar]*

@Muhammad Omar @Clutch @GreenFalcon @Doordie @Indus Falcon @Chauvinist @notorious_eagle @pkuser2k12 @django @Arsalan@ @Farah Sohail @MastanKhan @Moonlight @Kaptaan @Oscar @Spring Onion @Zibago @The Sandman @PaklovesTurkiye @Sarge @Jonah Arthur @Emmie @Zaki @IceCold @Salahuddin Ayyubi @biloo700 @Mrc @Salmaan786 @syed1 @Jinn Baba @AAhadSSG @Imran Khan @I S I @BATMAN @riz1978 @Prawnsroo @El_Swordsmen @mr42O @BHarwana @HAIDER @Mansoon @YousufSSG

#KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

This is what makes PTI stand out , 100% stand out and certainly the people who worked on such initiative should also feel proud , we still need more to be done like 1000 bed hospitals in region

But these initiatives happening in KPK welcomed sign

This is close to setup in some of the ICU beds in western world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*State of the Art Trauma Center(Accident and Emergency Unit) inaugurated in Dera Ismail Khan's District Teaching Hospital.

In this Emergency Unit 30-40 patients can be treated at a time.It has state of the art Operation Theater,X-Ray Machines,Blood Lab and a modern Blood Bank has been established.
*
@Muhammad Omar

#KPK Updates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Chitral: PTI MPA Fauzia Bibi inaugurated 50kW Micro Hydel Power Project in SherShal Kareemabad Valley funded by PEDO(Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization)/GoKPK.
*
@Muhammad Omar

#KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

It would make sense that the provinces introduce a bill or rules that Universalizes , Hospital design and size Provincially. So if a patient goes to any Hospital they know a similar high level service would be provided universally

They could break down the size

a) 50 Bed Hospital
b) 100 Bed Hospital
c) 250 Bed Hospital
d) 300 Bed Hospital

And same building design , is used across all hospitals & same equipment or supplies are provided from central location I notice the door & passage ways in hospitals in Pakistan in general are quite narrow like home designs. They really should try to make more "open" wide passages 

But the hospital designs in pictures look really wonderful work certainly will help Thousands or millions on yearly basis.

But awesome initiative PTI has done well in this area....

By the way if there are any new pictures of the Cancer Hospital that was recently made operational would be nice to seee the finished hospital in operational status

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*They have already passed **The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Medical Teaching Institutions Reforms Act, 2015 according to which now there will be no political interference as well as bureaucratic interference in hospitals administration and all hospitals would now be governed via a Board of Governors. 
*
They have also categorized the gov't hospitals in A-grade,B-grade,C-grade and D-grade hospitals to ensure best facilities in all hospitals of their respective grade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*[View Of Women and Children Park Kohat - Park to be inaugurated by CM KP Pervez Khattak soon]*

#KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Launching Ceremony Of Website For Directorate Of Human Rights Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. KP Minister For Law Imtiaz Qureshi launched the website at Peshawar. *


#KPKUpdates





























*[Special Combat Unit - Pride of KP Police]
Elite Warriors of KP Police trained by Special Services Group, SSG Pakistan.*

#KPKUpdates





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1414024935284057

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*New ICU is Operational now in Hayatabad Medical Complex Peshawar.
*
@Muhammad Omar 

#KPKUpdates


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*New Schools: KP E&SED Established 105 New Schools and made them Fully Functioning in last three years.*

*Overall More than 1700 Schools were made functioning in last three years; some of these schools were constructed in 1980s but not functioning with no student and teachers.*

*In last three years, the Department operationalized 539 primary schools, 386 primary to middle, 385 middle to higher, 207 higher to higher schools in addition to the conversion of 112 mosque schools to primary schools.*

*In addition to the schools construction, provision of basic and missing facilities has been one of ESED priorities. During last three years, ESED has constructed more than 12,000 additional class rooms, more than 13,600 boundary walls, more than 16,000 Group Latrines in addition to the completion of more than 9800 Schools electrification projects. These initiatives have improved parent’s confidence on government reforms and as a result students enrollment increased and students drop-out has significantly decreased.*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Peregrine_Falcon said:


> *State of the Art Trauma Center(Accident and Emergency Unit) inaugurated in Dera Ismail Khan's District Teaching Hospital.
> 
> In this Emergency Unit 30-40 patients can be treated at a time.It has state of the art Operation Theater,X-Ray Machines,Blood Lab and a modern Blood Bank has been established.
> *
> @Muhammad Omar
> 
> #KPK Updates
> 
> View attachment 367317
> View attachment 367319
> View attachment 367320
> View attachment 367321
> View attachment 367322
> View attachment 367324
> 
> View attachment 367325
> 
> View attachment 367327



i know i know you get these pictures from PTI KPK Facebook page


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*The newly established Dispute Resolution Council in Haripur


#KPKUpdates



















*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Rapid Response Force (RRF) of KP Police - Similar to QRF of Army

#KPUpdates




*


















@Muhammad Omar @Clutch @GreenFalcon @Doordie @Indus Falcon @Chauvinist @notorious_eagle @pkuser2k12 @django @Arsalan@ @Farah Sohail @MastanKhan @Moonlight @Kaptaan @Oscar @Spring Onion @Zibago @The Sandman @PaklovesTurkiye @Sarge @Jonah Arthur @Emmie @Zaki @IceCold @Salahuddin Ayyubi @biloo700 @Mrc @Salmaan786 @syed1 @Jinn Baba @AAhadSSG @Imran Khan @I S I @BATMAN @riz1978 @Prawnsroo @El_Swordsmen @mr42O @BHarwana @HAIDER @Mansoon @YousufSSG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RealNapster

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> we still need more to be done like 1000 bed hospitals in region




An 800 bed ,5 story Block in is Under construction in LRH. but I agree that we do need at least ONE such hospitals in Each district of KP.

*Anyone here with connections in KP government ? there is a new block in Ayub Medical Hospital Abbotabad, construction completed in back 2014. but it's still not in USE. Hospital Administration say's that we lack equipment that's why it's still not Inaugurated. Please do inform the Health Ministry KP.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Speaker KP Assembly Asad Qaiser visited Swabi University and Inagurated various blocks including Multipurpose Hall, Cafeteria, Sports Gym and Administration Block of the university.

Asad Qaiser directed the authorities to plant the trees in university and beautify the land scapes of the university. 
*
#KPKUpdates


----------



## ghazi52

*870 MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project Achieves Financial Close*

With the efforts and facilitation of Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB), Pakistan on Monday achieved another landmark by declaring financial close of first hydro IPP under the framework of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). “870 MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project achieved Financial Close after fulfilling mandatory prerequisites,” a press release said.

The documents were signed by PPIB Managing Director Shah Jahan Mirza and Chief Executive of Suki Kinari Hydropower Project Haseeb Khan. Federal Minister for Water and Power Khawaja Muhammad Asif, who is also the Chairman of PPIB, witnessed the formal signing ceremony held here.

This is the first hydro power project in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province being developed by the private sector and so far the largest hydro Independent Power Producer (IPP) in Pakistan.

*The construction activities at the site of project have already commenced and the project is expected to start injecting 3,081 GWh million clean, reliable and affordable units of electricity each year to the national grid by 2022.*

Further, the government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa will also receive a significant amount of Rs 1.3 Billion per annum as water use charges, while after 30 years of operations on Build-Own-Operate-Transfer (BOOT) basis under the Power Policy 2002, the Project will be transferred to the provincial government at a notional price of Rs 1.

Suki Kinari project is located on the River Kunhar, a tributary of River Jhelum, District Mansehra, in the eastern part of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa between Naran and Paras towns.

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, M/s Al-Jomaih Holding Company, (LLC) (Saudi Arabia), China Gezhouba Group Company (China) and Haseeb Khan (Pvt) Ltd. (Pakistan) are sponsors of the project. “Suki Kinari project is being developed with an investment outlay of US$ 1,800 million through debt equity ratio of 75:25 percent. The lenders for the project include Export-Import Bank of China, and Industrial and Commercial Bank of China (ICBC).” it added.

Minister for Water and Power Khawaja Muhammad Asif said this latest development reflected the federal government pledge to make CPEC a foundation for eliminating load-shedding and achieving self-reliance through generating clean and affordable electricity in the country.

Setting up of hydro power projects, he said, would improve availability of energy mix in the country and reduce dependence on imported fuel resulting into saving of millions of dollars of precious foreign exchange annually.

He said the project would also be instrumental in generating economic activities, creating employment opportunities and improving basic infrastructure in the area that would be helpful in poverty alleviation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uzairkbaloch

Leader said:


> Thread be dedicated to all the positive developments in KPK for Naya Khyber Pakhtunkhuwa and suggestions on part of the pdf members to make the dream of Naya KPK come true.
> 
> and ofcourse short coming are also welcomed to be discussed, pushing the government in right direction and keeping them on right direction is the prime duty of its supporters who voted them to representatives posts in the assembly... vigilant supporters, effective government..
> 
> 
> therefore, lets start the thread with "Aeya ka nabudu, wa iyaka-nastaeen"
> 
> and after 5 years, end the thread with a feeling of duty fulfilled..


Naya Pakistan???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_



*1.2 MW Ashuran small Hydro-Power Project in Kalam Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F86 Saber

Someone please ask KPK Govt. to build the road from Bahrain to Kalam, it loosens all of yours and your vehicle's joints.


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Plantation Site at Garhi Chandan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

*
#KPKUpdates #BillionTreeTsunami

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*[The newly established IT Lab in Govt Higher Secondary School Bankad Kohistan] *
.
#KPKUpdates #TabdeeliKaSafar


----------



## F86 Saber

Check out the spellings of Shakespeare LOL. Also in the quote by Napoleon, Reach "A" top....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Students using IT Lab facility in Government Girls High School Labour Colony,Mardan*

#KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*50kW Micro Hydel Power Project inaugurated in Chitral

#KPKUpdates










*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*85pc developmental work on Lowari Tunnel completed*

http://nation.com.pk/business/11-Jan...nnel-completed

ISLAMABAD - A parliamentary committee was informed on Tuesday that 85 percent developmental work on Lowari Tunnel had been completed while the rest will be finished by June 2017.

Under the Public Sector Development Programme 2016-17, Rs140 million has been allocated for improvement and widening of Chitral, Ayun and Bumborate road on the direction of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, said the officials of the Ministry of Communication while briefing the National Assembly Standing Committee on Planning, Development and Reform. The committee met here under the chairmanship of MNA Abdul Majeed Khan Khanan Khail.

The committee was informed that Rs16,085.10 million had been approved by ECNEC for Green Line Bus Transit System and the project would be completed by March 2018. Bus stations will be established on about 28 kilometer road from Abdullah Chowk to electronic Market. About 300,000 people will daily take benefit from the service. The project is being funded from the federal budget, it was informed.

The committee recommended that the revised PC-I shall be submitted in two days by the Ministry of Defence to Planning Commission for Water Distribution Network of Rawalpindi Cantonment Board and Chaklala Cantonment Board based on Khanpur Dam water sources phase-III. The committee was informed that Lowari Tunnel would be completed in June, 2017; it was informed that 85 percent development work of Lowari Tunnel had been completed till date.

The committee was informed that Rs140 million has been allocated in PSDP 2016-2017 for improvement and widening of Chitral, Ayun and Bumborate road on the direction of the prime minister. MNAs, Ch Jaffar Iqbal, Dr Asma Mamdot, Shazia Farid, Shamasun Nisa, Dr Nafisa Shah, Ehsanur Rehman Mazari, Junaid Akbar, Qaiser Jamal, Sheikh Salahuddin, Sher Akber Khan, Iftikharud Din, Malik Ibrar Ahmed and officials of Ministry of Planning and Ministry of Communication attended the meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Rapid Response Force, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, raised in 2014 :: The pride of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa*

Trained by best trainers and equipped for all scenarios. iA .






























__

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Graveyard road connecting Phase 1 with other Phases in Hayatabad Peshawar is completed.*

#KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*IT Education; the basic need of every sector in this modern era but its importance particularly in the Education sector was the need of hour. PTI led GoKP promoting IT in Education sector for bright future of the province and established IT Labs in 1170 Government Schools of the province in 3 years to equip new generation with IT Education. Pre 2013, only 169 had IT Lab facility, whereas today that number stands at 1170. 100+ Interactive white boards installed at the govt schools in 14 Districts of KP with backup of Solar panels. More to come!*

#TabdeeliKaSafar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Construction swiftly progressing at Yar Hussain Hospital in Swabi. *

#KPUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Chief Guest MPA Zareen Zia at the closing ceremony of 5th National Archery Championship Khyber Pakhtunkhwa at Peshawar Sports Complex. *

#KPUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Airport

























Render





__

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Atta Ur Rehman in his piece, 'Reviving Hope In Higher Education' commends GoKP for Education reforms and initiatives. *

#KPKUpdates

Read More at: https://www.thenews.com.pk/…/178162-Reviving-hope-in-higher…

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Abbottabad is becoming the new hub of IT businesses. At the KPITB, we are proud and pleased to share that young IT companies that are in the business for just three years are generating handsome revenue and are creating hundreds of new jobs.

KPITB has announced establishing a purpose-built IT Park and Technology Estate at Abbottabad. Master planning and architectural designing of the IT Park and Technology estate is currently underway.

Located on the CPEC route, having a number of Universities, being one of the safest cities of Pakistan, and also a gateway to the best tourist destinations of the country; Abbottabad is poised to become the nucleus of knowledge based economy.

#KPUpdates





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=780462245442919




*
@Leader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*[Inauguration Of Gajju Khan Medical College Swabi] *

#KPKUpdates


----------



## mdcp

ghazi52 said:


> *Rapid Response Force, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, raised in 2014 :: The pride of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa*
> 
> Trained by best trainers and equipped for all scenarios. iA .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __



What is their progress so far? Criminals apprehended? Kidnappers, extortionist and target killers, car theives, robbers apprehended? Stolen cars recovered? And much more


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Women Police Officers under training in Police School of Public Disorder and Riot Management Mardan.*

#KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Students Talent Expo in Nishtar Hall, Peshawar (12.01.17)
#STEPS #KPKUpdates #Peshawar






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1416737158346168

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*خیبر پختونخوا تیل و گیس پیدا کرنے والا سب سے بڑا صوبہ بن گیا

وزیر اعلیٰ پرویز خٹک کی قیادت میں صوبائی حکومت کی ذاتی اور خصوصی دلچسپی کے نتیجے میں خیبر پختو نخواہ تیل و گیس پیدا کرنے والاسب سے بڑاصوبہ بن چکا ہے. خیبر پختونخواہ ملکی پیداوار کا 57% فیصد تیل پیدا کررہا ہے. موجودہ حکومت نے اگلے چند سالوں میں تیل کی پیداوار کو 200,000 بیرل یومیہ تک لے جانے کا ہدف مقرر کر رکھا ہے اور یہی بات تیل درآمد کرنے والے مافیا کی آنکھوں میں کھٹک رہی ہے کہ آنے والے دنوں میں تیل کی مزید پیداوار بڑھنے سے انکا کمیشن کم ہو جائے گا۔

درآمدی مافیا اس منصوبے پربھی عمل پیرا ہے کہ تیل و گیس کی مد میں اربوں روپے کی متوقع آمدن و بچت کو روک سکے یہاں یہ بات بھی قابل ذکر ہے کہ وزیر اعلیٰ کی ذاتی معاونت اور مانیٹرنگ کی بدولت سول انتظامیہ ہر سطح پر متحرک ہو چکی ہے اور تیل و گیس کی تلاش کرنے والی ملکی و غیر ملکی کمپنیوں کی سکیورٹی، غیر ملکی ماہرین اور سرمایہ کاروں کی حفاظت کو یقینی بنانے کے لئے ہمہ وقت کوشاں ہے مزید برآں صوبائی حکومت ان ماہرین اور سرمایہ کاروں کی سکیورٹی کے لئے خصوصی دستے بھی تشکیل دے رہی ہے جو تکمیل کے آخری مراحل میں ہیں جس پر ایک خطیر رقم خرچ کی جا رہی ہے۔ ان تمام پالیسیوں کی بدولت صوبہ دن دُگنی رات چوگنی ترقی کی منزل کی طرف گامزن ہے۔ موجودہ دور حکومت میں متعدد ملکی اور غیر ملکی کمپنیاں نے مختلف بلاکس میں مزید سرمایہ کاری بھی کی ہے اور ان ایکسپلوریشن بلاکس میں ابتدائی سروے کی سرگرمیاں بھی شروع ہو چکی ہیں۔


Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is blessed with infinite natural resources which were not being explored and utilised by any previous Government for the betterment of KP & Pakistan. For the first time in history, a Provincial Government took special initiatives to make Pakistan a 'Self-Dependent & Self-Sufficient' country & the results of such initiatives have been very impressing.

Not only 73 Billion rupees of foreign exchange saved but also the daily Oil production have risen massively. This makes Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, the Leading Oil producing province, a Milestone achieved by PTI Government !

*
#KPKUpdates

Read More at: http://www.dailyaaj.com.pk/story/10111

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*[KP Police established Police School Of Explosive Handling in Feb 2015]

Police School of Explosive Handling is the first of its kind in Pakistan. The school has trained more than 1561 police officers / officials in different bomb detection, disposal and post blast investigation / evidence collection courses offered under the supervision of highly qualified specialists from across the country.
*
#KPKUpdates #KPPolice

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*More Pictures for Police School Of Explosive Handling*
*

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*More Pictures for Police School Of Explosive Handling*
*























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Mardan: KP minister for Education Muhammad Atif Khan visited different schools of Mardan and inquired about problems faced from teachers and students*

#KPUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*A state-of-the-art Trauma center and new Accident and Emergency Unit inaugurated in the District Teaching Hospital. The newly built Trauma center is fully equipped and is capable to accommodate from 30 to 40 patients at one time. The Accident and Emergency unit is having an equipped operation theater, X-ray machine, blood bank, clinical laboratory and other required facilities. (11.01.17)
*
#KPKUpdates






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1418094651543752

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Tourism department takes local school students to visit Peshawar Museum (13.01.17)*

#KPKUpdates





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154443738104527

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Swabi: Health Minister Shehram Khan Tarkai's surprise visit to RHC Hospital today morning.*
*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1417698344916716




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Energy Security to Pakistan by #PTI led Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in just 3 years. KP Government enabled the Saving of more than 36 Billion rupees in form of foreign exchange.
It is also worth mentioning that No Gas Loadshedding take place in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa !*


#KPUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Technical Education & Vocational Training Authority Hunarmand Pakhtunkhwa Promotion (14.01.17) 

*
#KPKUpdates #KPTEVTA






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1418629361490281

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Major breakthrough in the crackdown against structures constructed against the Law in Peshawar. *

#KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I may be wrong but the suit wearer also needs to wear some protection for their fingers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Mardan: Beautiful View of Government Girls Higher Secondary School, Shehbaz Garhi,Mardan*
*
#KPUpdates


























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*More Pictures of Government Girls Higher Secondary School, Shehbaz Garhi,Mardan

#KPUpdates










*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*40.8 Megawatts KOTO Hydro Power Project Under Construction, Timergara, KPK Province, Pakistan

#KPUpdates
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*More than 1700 schools made functional in the last three years.
*
#EducationKP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Phoenix Methodology introduced in KPK government schools for teaching English Language.*

#KPUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*نوشہرہ: وزیراعلیٰ پرویز خٹک کا آج پیر پائی میں حنانی ویلفیئر آرگنائزیشن کے آفس کا دورہ۔

اس موقع پر وزیراعلیٰ پرویز خٹک کا کہنا تھا کہ چائلڈ لیبر پروٹیکشن انسٹیٹیوٹ ہم نے بنائی ہے جو بچے اور بچیاں ہو وہ پلیٹ فارم آپ کے لئے تیار ہے ۔ انہوں نے کہا کہ ڈسٹرکٹ لیول پر لیاقت خٹک آپ کو فنڈ فراہم کرے گا جو ووکیشنل سنٹرز میں کام نہیں ہو رہا وہ ہم آپ کو حوالہ کریں گے۔ خواتین پروٹیکشن کیلئے پروپوزل بنا کے مجھے دے دیں.

#KPUpdates

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Malakand:KP government's billion tree tsunami project in Tehsil Dargai District Malakand near it's target completion*

#KPUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*More Pictures of Billion Tree Tsunami Project in Tehsil Dargai,Malakand Division

#KPUpdates























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Swat: Newly constructed Marghazar road has increased tourism as well as job opportunities in this region.

Check out the views of locals and tourists*

#KPUpdates





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1310854395638864

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Swabi: Speaker National Assembly Asad Qaiser inaugurated tubewell and water supply scheme in Union Council Topi Sharqi.
*
#KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Normally "fertilizer" bags are needed to be spread over the land where these trees are planted for more greener outcome grass + tree










Normally such item has to go above the soil to help speed of growth









The land in picture does not appears to be treated with fertilizer


Plantation of Trees should be a national Initiative

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*[Police School Of Investigation Peshawar]*

To cater for the continuous training needs of the Investigation officers and to enhance the capacity of the police officers and officials under the capacity building component of the Strategic Framework, KP Police established School of Investigation in May 2014.

Police School of Investigation has trained more than 2995 police officers / officials in different investigation courses under the supervision of highly skilled professionals and senior police officers. These courses include Crime Scene Investigation Course, Cellular Forensics Course, Case File Management Course, DNA and Medico-Legal Report Analysis Course, Finger Print Course, Hot Spots Policing Course etc.
#KPKUpdates #KPPolice


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*More Pictures for Police School of Investigation, Peshawar













*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Newly explored blocks of Petroleum reserves in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. *

#KPKUpdates


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Dunya News Special Report on Improvements and Success of PTI in KP Schools Featured on Dunya Kamran Khan Kay Saath (16.01.17) 

*
#KPKUpdates #TabdeeliKaSafar





















__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1421065784579972


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*‏نیا تعلیمی بل KPK جس میں پہلی جماعت سے پانچویں تک قرآن شریف بطور ناظرہ اور چھٹی سے دسویں تک ترجمہ کے ساتھ پڑھنا لازمی قرار.

*
#KPKUpdates


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Corruption is the root cause of the plight of Pakistanis. It's elimination is imperative to propel the country towards progress. This can only be ensured by arming the common man with awareness about this plague and methods for its elimination.*

For this purpose, and 
working towards a Corruption Free Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, the Directorate of Culture Govt of KP has organised a Zero Corruption Day on the 18th of January 2017 at the Nishter Hall, Peshawar from 5:00 PM to 10:00 PM

Activities planned for the day are:
1.Mega Cultural Event.
2. Art Exhibition
3.Music Concert
4.Traditional Performances
5.Mime Performances
6.Skits & Other Mediums of Cultural Expressions

Be part of the solution for a better Pakistan.

Cultural Change for #ZeroCorruption


#KPUpdates


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*وزیر اعلیٰ خیبرپختونخوا پرویز خٹک کی چائنیز وفد سے ملاقات اور سرمایہ کاری پر بات چیت۔ CPEC 
*
#KPKUpdates #CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Health & Education projects are the 'Mega Projects' of PTI led Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa & following are some of milestones achieved by KP Health Department in this regard!*

#KPUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*PTI led GoKP has established merit in Education department, and no compromise on merit. For the last three years around 40,000 teachers has been recruited across the province on merit through NTS in a transparent way. For the first time in the history of KP, British Council will train 83000 govt school teachers to improve quality of teaching in KP. Teachers management information system introduced to improve the performance and attendance of teachers in schools. The motivational initiative 'Teacher Incentive Programme' taken by the Education Department KP for teachers of public schools in KP, to encourage the teachers and give recognition to their hard work. *

#TabdeeliKaSafar #KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*بڑھتی ہوئی آبادی پر قابو پانے کے لیے صوبائی حکومت کی جانب سے پاپولیشن پالیسی ترتیب دی گئی ہے جس کے تحت صوبے کے مختلف اضلاع میں سینٹرز قائم کیے جائیں گے۔ پالیسی پر عملدامد کرنے کے لیے بلدیاتی نمائندوں اور علماء کا تعاون حاصل کیا جائے گا۔*


*#KPUpdates





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1420683971284820




*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Asphalting of Northern Bypass Peshawar completed.

#KPUpdates

*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Katlang Interchange of Swat Motorway.Motorway will be completed by the end of 2017. *

#KPKUpdates


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Pajagai Flyover near completion in Peshawar. *

#KPKUpdates


----------



## nomi007

BillionTreeTsunami afforestation project progressing swiftly towards its target in Malakand















__________________

BillionTreeTsunami project is very close to the hearts of KP people & GoKP will make sure that the 1 billion mark is achieved
















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*MOU signing for 40,000 Kanals Rashakai Industrial/Economic Zone.

#KPUpdates


*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*In order to save lives during emergency situation, Rescue 1122 Abbottabad conducted a training session for public awareness at Football Ground Nawanshehr Abbottabad. Awareness session on Basic Life Support, First Aid and Fire Safety Orientation to develop professional approach in rescuing the victims in case of emergency or disaster. Professional working understanding of rescue officials helps for effective management of any emergency or disaster. Rescue 1122 Abbottabad is providing free treatment facility to the citizens of Abbottabad during emergency.*

*DEO Abottabad Ghayur Mushtaq said that rescue 1122 launched awareness campaign in Abbottabad to aware and trained the masses about how to save lives in case of emergency. He appreciated the efforts of 1122 staff by saying that the staff response time is outstanding even in case of road mishaps, the staff reach to the spot within minutes.*

#KPKUpdates






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1421144397905444


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Peshawar Institute of Cardiology, Hayatabad 90% work completed inauguration in Sep 2017


#KPUpdates










*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*[The newly established Information Technology Lab at Govt High School No. 3 Abbottabad] *


#KPKUpdates #TabdeeliKaSafar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1252870311446225

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*[Police School Of Tactics Peshawar]*

Keeping in view the importance of planning and tactics in policing and counter-terrorism, KP Police established School of Tactics in July 2014. The objective of the school is to equip the field commanders especially SHOs, SDPOs and commanders of RRF with modern security and operational tactics as any negligence on part of the commander can produce catastrophic results. During training police officers are trained to plan, organize & supervise operations, formulate SOPs for securing vulnerable & sensitive establishments and to use modern tools and techniques.

Police School of Tactics Peshawar has trained 810 police officers in different training courses including Principles of Planning and Conducting Operations, Target Hardening of Sensitive and Vulnerable Establishments, Ambush & Anti-Ambush exercises, Map reading using Satellite imageries etc. The school is headed by a retired Colonel from Special Services Group (SSG) and the faculty of the school consists of highly skilled serving and retired officers from Army and Police. 

#KPKUpdates #KPPolice


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*MORE PICTURES FOR POLICE SCHOOL OF TACTICS

#KPUpdates

























*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*MORE PICTURES FOR POLICE SCHOOL OF TACTICS

#KPUpdates

























*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Views of Government Higher Secondary School Kabagni Gadoon Swabi 

#KPUpdates




























*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police is not only being depoliticised, equipped with latest equipments & facilities but also held accountable for their performance.

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police has taken lead from other provinces by taking actions against corrupt police officers/officials. *

#KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*خیبرپختونخوا میں تعلیمی ایمرجنسی اور تبدیلی کاسفر جاری۔ پاکستان تحریک انصاف کی حکومت بنیادی سہولیات کی فراہمی میں سب سے آگے۔

*
#TabdeeliKaSafar #KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*[The newly established IT Lab at Govt Girls High School PAF Shaheen Camp Peshawar]

PTI led GoKP established IT Labs with Interactive One touch screen in 1170+ Government Schools of the province to equip new generation with IT Education. More to come!
*
#KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Massive rise recorded in the production of LPG over the past 3 years due to the efforts of KP Government. *

#KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Construction work on Swat Motorway underway with a very fast pace.

#KPUpdates





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=804434536361449




*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*نوشہرہ: وزیراعلیٰ خیبرپختونخوا پرویز خٹک کا کنال پٹرول روڈ اور میرا اول خان گڑھی روڈ پبی کا افتتاح۔ خان شیر گڑھی میں گیس پائپ لائن کا بھی افتتاح۔
*
#KPKUpdates


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Contributed By: PTI Swabi
*
Swabi: PK-32 Gov't Girls Primary School Managi given status of middle School and Building reconstructed.
*
#KPKUpdates #TabdeeliKaSafar


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Tourism Corporation Khyber Pakhtunkhwa participated at ‘FITUR Spain’ which was held from 18th – 22nd January 2017 as an Exhibitor in order to promote soft image of Pakistan. The delegation of Tourism Corporation consists of officials from Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government.*

FITUR, one of the main events for the tourism industry worldwide and the leading trade show, is already working on configuring a top-level business space, with the best tools, to allow professionals from the world of tourism to successfully confront the challenges the industry presents at this time.

Keeping in view the importance of Pakistan’s delegation participation in International Tourism Exhibition and encouraging International Tour Operators to bring Cultural and Mountaineering expeditions to Pakistan, which will highlight Pakistan as Tourist destination.

TCKP making strenuous efforts to promote tourism and culture in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan. The province is blessed with rich tourism resorts, rivers, springs, green fields and mountains and other scenic spots. The delegation at FITUR, Spain presented some projects for Investment for the promotion of sustainable tourism in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, a number of long as well short term projects including Tourism Resort at Archaeological Ruins, Adventure Theme Park at Galiyat, Recreational Water Sports Facility, Outsourcing of Tourist Rest Houses, establishment of Cable Cars & Chairlifts according to international standards, Set up of Tourist Village & Basecamp and others.
#KPKUpdates #KPTourism


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Contributed By: Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf Kohat

*کوہاٹ: ایم پی اے کوہاٹ ضیاء اللہ خان بنگش نے تپی اربن 6 میں نئے تعمیر شدہ گورنمنٹ پرائمری سکول کا افتتاح کیا جس پر تقریبا ایک کروڑ روپے کی لاگت آئی۔*

*تقریب میں علاقہ عمائدین کے علاوہ محکمہ تعلیم اور پاکستان تحریک انصاف کی مقامی قیادت کی بھی شرکت۔

*
#KPKUpdates #TabdeeliKaSafar


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*KP Minister Housing Dr. Amjad Ali Khan inaugurated Civil Dispensary at Parrai, Swat. 

#KPKUpdates

*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*صوابی : آر ایچ سی یارحسین سے کیٹیگری ڈی ہسپتال کے اپگریڈیشن کا کام تیزی سے جاری۔ پراجیکٹ کا تخمینہ لاگت 27 کروڑ ہے۔

*
#KPKUpdates


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Contributed By: PTI Swabi

*صوابی: گونمنٹ گرلز ہا‏ئی سکول سے گورنمنٹ گرلز ہائر سیکنڈری سکول آدینہ کے اپ گریڈیشن کا کام تکمیل کے مراحل میں ہیں۔ اس کا تخمینہ لاگت 2 کروڑ 55 لاکھ روپے ہے۔*

#KPKUpdates


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*[Police School Of Public Disorder and Riot Management Mardan]*

Public protests are carried out by all segments of the society including children, women and minorities. The protesters usually block the roads thereby causing inconvenience to the general public, try to enter the premises which are otherwise sensitive in nature or become violent causing damage to public / private properties. These law and order situations often create tricky situations for the Police as it becomesimpossible for them to handle the violent protesters without violating their fundamental human rights. It was in this backdrop that KP Police established Police School of Public Disorder & Riot Management in January 2015 for training police officers and jawans in Public disorder management and negotiating with protesters.

The school has trained 2173 police officers / Jawans in different training courses including Mob Psychology, Handling of Vulnerable Groups, Negotiation Skills, Stress Management, Arrest Techniques, Mob Dispersal methods, First Aid & Evacuation Techniques.

In addition to theoretical training and mock exercises, trainees are shown mob disorder videos in their syndicates and tasked with unique case studies. The school is headed by a colonel (Rtd) from Army and the faculty of the school consists of eminent psychologists, academia and retired police officers.
#KPKUpdates #KPPolice


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*More Pictures for [Police School Of Public Disorder and Riot Management Mardan]*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*More Pictures for [Police School Of Public Disorder and Riot Management Mardan]



























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Contributed By: Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf Kohat

*ایم پی اے کوہاٹ ضیاء اللہ خان بنگش نے نئے بننے والے وومن اینڈ چلڈرن پارک کا دورہ کیا۔ اس موقع پر متعلقہ ادارے کے کنسلٹنٹ بھی ہمراہ٬ مکمل بریفنگ دی۔*

*جلد عوام کے لئے یہ پارک کھول دیا جائے گا!
*
#KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*منسٹر ہائر ایجوکیشن مشتاق غنی کا ‏اسپیکر اسد قیصر کے ہمراہ زیر تعمیر گرلز ڈگری کالج کوٹھا صوابی کا آج دورہ کیا۔ کام کا جائزہ لیا اور ٹھیکیدار کو کام تیز کرنے کی ہدایت کی. 
*
#KPKUpdates #MushtaqGhani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

KP Minister Higher Education Mushtaq Ahmed Ghani - Official and Speaker KP Assembly Asad Qaiser visited Govt Girls Degree College Zaida Swabi. KP Minister met with the staff and principle of the college and listened to their problems and their needs. Mushtaq Ghani and Asad Qaiser ordered to fill the vacant posts on urgent basis. A new transformer for the college is approved. Principle demanded to provide 5 teachers for the major subjects. Labs will be equipped soon with latest equipments. KP Minister Mushtaq Ghani and Asad Qaiser had talked to the media on colleges status in Swabi and briefed on new colleges construction. 
#MushtaqGhani #KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

KP Minister Higher Education Mushtaq Ahmed Ghani - Official and Speaker KP Assembly Asad Qaiser along with Higher Education officials visited Govt Boys Degree College Zaida, Swabi. Principal and Staff of the college was suspended due to absence and negligence.

KP Minister Mushtaq Ghani ordered for constructing an auditorium and asked H.E Officials to visit the college every month to inspect the college. He also ordered to equip the chemistry/physics and biology labs with the required equipments and put more efforts on cleanliness of the college.
#MushtaqGhani #KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*صوابی حلقہ پی کے 32 میں گورنمنٹ ہائر سیکنڈری سکول میں اضافی کمروں کی تعمیر کا کام جاری۔*
#KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1702075893415629


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Contribution By: PTI Malakand Region

[The newly established Police Station Charbagh in PK86 Swat]
#KPKUpdates


























*

*International Skiing Competition held in Malam Jabba, Swat. Due to PTI led GoKP's efforts for Security, Sports and Tourism in the province International Sports and Tourism is back in Peaceful Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The resumption of ski activities would not only boost the tourism in the region but also portray the positive image of Pakistan on the international canvas.

50 male and 10 female skiers from Pakistan and skiers from Morocco, Slovakia, Sri Lanka, Greece, Afghanistan, Turkey, Ukraine and Tajikistan participated in the Malam Jabba International Skiing competition in the scenic valley of Swat.

Also the International Ski Federation FIS has approved Malam Jabba for International Races.
#KPKUpdates #KPTourism





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1436131023073448









 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1435993523087198




*
*Contributed by PTI Peshawar*
*[Highlights of Unveiling Ceremony of KP U-23 Games 2017 Logo and Trophy at Hayatabad Sports Complex Peshawar - 28.01.17]*
*#KPKUpdates #KPU23Games*

*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1435777809775436




*
*[Directorate General of Sports Govt of KP brings the biggest Sports Competition for the Youth of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa]
#KPU23Games2017*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1432183853468165

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*[Chief Minister KP Badminton Championship 2017 held at the newly renovated Hayatabad Sports Complex Peshawar]

Pakistan International Badminton Academy-PIBA Organized the championship while the #KP Government provided facilities to youngsters to unearth the talent in the sports in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. Over 100 players from 11 districts participated in the Championship.
#KPKUpdates

























*

*خیبرپختونخوا میں غیررجسٹرڈ ہیلتھ مراکز ہو جائیں ہوشیار خبردار۔ صوبائی حکومت کی جانب سے بنائے گئے ہیلتھ کیئر کمیشن نے غیر رجسٹرڈ ہسپتالوں٬ میٹرنٹی ہوم اور عطائیوں کے خلاف کاروائی کا لائحہ عمل مرتب کرلیا ہے۔ پشاور سمیت صوبے کے مختلف اضلاع میں سال 2014 میں ترتیب دیے گئے اعداد و شمار کے مطابق 3607 ڈاکٹرز٬ سی ٹی سکین کے 12 سینٹر٬ 234 ہیلتھ کیئر سینٹر٬ 290 حکیم٬ 650 لیبارٹریز اور 25 میٹرنٹی ہوم رجسٹرڈ ہیں اور 15 جنوری تک رجسٹریشن جاری تھی۔ ہیلتھ کیئر کمیشن پشاور سمیت صوبے کے 4 زون میں مراکز کا جائزہ لے گا۔ 15 جنوری کے بعد سے غیر رجسٹرڈ کے خلاف کاروائی شروع ہو چکی ہے۔ گرفتار اور جرمانے لگائے جا رہے ہیں۔ ایکٹ کے تحت پانچ لاکھ تک کا جرمانہ لگایا جا سکتا ہے۔*

*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1433466786673205




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*




مردان میں تعمیر و ترقی کا سفر۔۔۔
چئیرمین ڈیڈک مردان ایم پی اے افتخار علی مشوانی کے فنڈ سے تحصیل کمپلیکس تخت بھائی میں 6 کروڑ 50 لاکھ روپے کی لاگت سے بار روم، وکلاء کیلئے آفیسز، کیفیٹیریا، لائبریری اور تحصیل کمپلیکس کے اردگرد باونڈری وال کی تعمیر پر کام آخری مراحل میں۔ 
#KPKUpdates




























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Hayatabad Medical Complex Peshawar going to be 1st Hospital ever to introduce E-Card System for Clinical and HR management. #KPKUpdates

*








*خیبرپختونخوا کےسرکاری ہسپتالوں میں ادویات ساز کمپنیوں او ڈاکٹروں کا گٹھ جوڑ ختم کرنے کے لیے اقدامات اُٹھائے گئے ہیں۔ ابتداء خیبر ٹیچنگ ہسپتال پشاور سے کیا گیا ہے جہاں شوکت خانم ہسپتال کا سافٹ وئیر لے کر سرکاری ہسپتال میں انسٹال کیا گیا ہے۔ اس سافٹ وئیر سے حیات آباد میڈیکل کمپلیکس٬ ایل آر ایچ پشاور٬ مردان اور ایبٹ آباد کے ہسپتال منسلک کیے گئے ہیں۔ خیبر ٹیچنگ ہسپتال آنے والے مریضوں کا ڈیٹا ہاسپٹل مینیجمنٹ انفارمیشن سسٹم سافٹ وئیر میں محفوظ ہو گا۔ ڈاکٹروں کا دیا ہوا نسخہ٬ ادویات اور دیگر علاج کی تفصیلات بھی یہاں محفوظ ہونگی۔ مریض اِن پانچ میں سے کسی ہسپتال چلا جائے اس سسٹم کے تحت ایک کلک کرنے پر تمام تفصیلات سامنے آ جائے گی۔ اس سے ڈاکٹروں اور ادویات ساز کمپنیوں کے گٹھ جوڑ کو ختم کرنے میں مدد ملے گی٬ جو غریب لوگوں کو مہنگی دوائیاں لکھ کر ظلم کرتے ہیں۔ مزید تفصیلات دیکھیے اس ویڈیو میں۔۔۔*

*#KPUpdates*

*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1433464826673401




*
*[Khyber News Report On Green Peshawar Project and Beautification Of Peshawar By PTI led Government Of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa]

گرین پشاور پراجیکٹ سے پشاور کو پھولوں کا شہر بنایا گیا ہے اور مزید کام جاری ہے۔ جہاں ماضی میں لوگ گند کی وجہ سے قدم نہیں رکھتے تھے٬ اب وہاں لوگ سیر و تفریح کے لیے آتے ہیں۔ اس پر دیکھیے عوامی رائے اس ویڈیو میں۔

فلائی اوور کے نیچے پھول لگائے جا رہے ہیں اور پشاور کو ایک خوبصورت شہر بنایا گیا اور مزید کام بھی جاری ہے۔
#KPKUpdates*






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1433641446655739





*مردان: تحصیل تخت بھائی میں ریسکیو 1122 کی عمارت مکمل۔ افتتاح عنقریب چئیرمین ڈیڈک مردان ایم پی اے افتخار علی مشوانی کرینگے۔

اب تحصیل تخت بھائی کے شہریوں کو ایمرجنسی صورتحال، طبی امداد یا قدرتی آفات کی صورت میں جلد اور بہتر سہولیات میسر ہونگی۔ 
#KPKUpdates*






















*Dunya News Special Report on the Excellent Service and Performance of KP Police featured on Dunya Kamran Khan Kay Sath (26.01.17)
#KPKUpdates #TabdeeliKaSafar*

*خیبرپختونخوا میں نئے پاکستان کے آثار نظر آنے لگے ۔ خیبرپختوخوا پولیس پاکستان کی پروفیشنل پولیس فورس بن چکی ہے۔ پی ٹی آئی حکومت نے پولیس نظام میں مثالی ریفارمز متعارف کرا دیا۔ پولیس بل 2017 صوبائی اسمبلی سے پاس کر دیا گیا جس سے اب خیبرپختونخوا حکومت نے پولیس کو مکمل طور پر سیاسی مداخلت سے پاک کر دیا۔*

*بل کے تحت آئی جی اور ایڈیشنل آئی جی کو تعیناتیوں اور ٹرانسفر کا مکمل اختیار حاصل ہے۔ پولیس میں بھرتی باقاعدہ میرٹ پر ٹیسٹنگ سروس سے کی جائے گی۔ پولیس کے خلاف انکوائری کے لیے پبلک سیفٹی کمیشن بنائے جائیں گے تا کہ پولیس کا احتساب عوامی سطح پر ہو سکے۔ پبلک سیفٹی کمیشن میں حکومت٬ اپوزیشن اور بلدیاتی نمائندوں کو شامل کیا جائے گا۔ پولیس کی مبینہ ذیادتیوں کی انکوائری کیلئے شکایات اتھارٹی قائم جس میں ریٹائرڈ جج٬ بیوروکریٹ اور ٹیکنوکریٹ شامل ہونگے۔*

*پولیس اصلاحات کے تحت اس شعبے میں بہترین اقدامات اُٹھائے جا چکے ہیں۔ پولیس میں این ٹی ایس کے زریعے شفاف بھرتیاں کی گئی ہیں۔ پچھلے سال کرپشن پر ساڑھے چار ہزار افسران کے خلاف ایکشن لیا گیا۔ آن لائن ایف آئی آر درج کرانے کی سہولت بھیمتعارف کروائی گئی ہے۔ انٹرنیٹ نہ ہونے پر ایس ایم ایس کے زریعے بھی مقدمہ درج کرانے کی سہولت بھی موجود۔ تفتیش کے لیے پولیس سکول آف انویسٹیگیشن بھی قائم کیا گیا ہے۔ باقی صوبوں میں پولیس شعبے میں اس نظام کا تصور بھی نہیں اور سیاسی مداخلت عروج پر ہے۔ خیبرپختونخوا حکومت نے پولیس شعبے کے اختیارات پولیس کی دیے جس سے سیاسی مداخلت کا مکمل خاتمہ ہو چکا۔ یہی وجہ ہے کہ خیبرپختونخوا پولیس کی کارکردگی باقی صوبے سے بہتر ہے۔*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1432933086726575





*جنانا ملز بائی پاس کوہاٹ روڈ پر اسفالٹ کا کام شروع.

ایم پی اے کوہاٹ ضیاء اللہ خان بنگش نے روڈ پر جاری اسفالٹ ورک کا معائنہ کیا..اس موقع پر انہوں نے انجنئیرز اور کنسلٹنٹ کو بائی پاس روڈ کے ساتھ ساتھ بنوں روڈ پر بھی کام مکمل کرنے کی ہدایت کی..

#KPUpdates





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1431643790188838




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*[Traffic Warden Service Peshawar - Educate, Facilitate, Regulate]

Peshawar a fast growing metropolitan city having a population of more than 7.1 million is faced with an acute problem of traffic congestion. According to a report, the average traffic count in Peshawar on a given day is 750,000 vehicles including both domestic and international traffic meant for Afghanistan. To solve the traffic congestion issues, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police launched Traffic Warden Service on 18-06-2015.

The guiding principles of Traffic Warden Service are "Educate, Facilitate and Regulate". It is a force of 2000 trained and educated police officers and has a fleet consisting of 60 heavy motorbikes, 30 forklifts and 20 cars. All the traffic wardens have undergone special training with motorway police and are equipped with modern day gadgets including Hand Held Units (HHUs), Recording cameras etc. For effective traffic management IP based CCTV cameras have been installed in all the important chowks and roads which are monitored 24 / 7 from the command and control center established at Traffic Headquarters Peshawar.

Traffic Warden Service has Mobile Driving License issuance service for on-spot issuance of driving license, dedicated Help Line (1915), FM Channel to update and guide the citizens about traffic congestion and alternate routes, SMS-based Traffic update service (8583), Emergency Ambulance Service etc. Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police has made all necessary arrangements to extend Traffic Warden Service to Abbottabad and Swat districts.
#KPKUpdates #TabdeeliKaSafar


*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*MORE PICTURES FOR [Traffic Warden Service Peshawar - Educate, Facilitate, Regulate]

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*MORE PICTURES FOR [Traffic Warden Service Peshawar - Educate, Facilitate, Regulate]*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*MORE PICTURES FOR [Traffic Warden Service Peshawar - Educate, Facilitate, Regulate]*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*مردان: نیا تعمیر شدہ تخت بھائی اسپورٹس گراونڈ جلد عوام کیلئے کھول دیا جائیگا۔ گراونڈ میں کرکٹ، فُٹ بال، ہاکی، کبڈی، ٹینس، سکواش سمیت دیگر کھیلوں کیلئے سہولیات میسر ہونگے۔

چئیرمین ڈیڈک مردان ایم پی اے افتخار علی مشوانی نے آج ڈسٹرکٹ سپورٹس آفیسر کے ہمراہ سپورٹس گراونڈ کا دورہ کیا۔ محکمہ سی اینڈ ڈبلیو کو جلد از جلد گراونڈ کی گراس اور دیگر کام ایک ہفتے کے اندر اندر مکمل کرنے کی ہدایت کی۔ اور ڈسٹرکٹ سپورٹس آفیسر کو گراونڈ میں ٹورنمنٹ منعقد کرنے کے بھی ہدایت کی۔

#KPKUpdates

























*

*KP Assembly passes KP Police Bill 2017. The Police Bill is aimed at bringing reforms in the police force. Besides other points, the bill gives financial and transfer and postings powers to the IGP. (26.01.17)
#KPKUpdates #PoliceActKP*






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1432286983457852

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*مردان: حلقہ پی کے 26 تخت بھائی میں اسکول کی تعمیر آخری مراحل میں۔ اسکول 8 کمروں پر مشتمل، 6 کلاس رومز، ٹیچرز کیلئے رومز ، بچوں کیلئے 3 واش رومز شامل ہیں۔


#KPKUpdates



















*

*مردان: چیئرمین ڈیڈک مردان ایم پی اے افتخار علی مشوانی نے تخت نھائی میں 8 کمروں بشمول سٹاف روم، نئے تعمیر شدہ گورنمنٹ پرائمری سکول چوہ غریب آباد کا افتتاح کیا۔ جس پر ایک کروڑ 37 لاکھ روپے کی لاگت آئی۔ تقریب میں پی ٹی آئی کے کارکنوں اور محکمہ تعلیم کے حکام نے شرکت کی۔
#KPKUpdates

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Developmental and Upgradation work on Gadoon Industrial Zone progressing swiftly.
#KPKUpdates*















*سوات کے تاریخ میں پہلی بار منگورہ میں ٹریفک سگنلز نصب.
#KPKUpdates





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1429654600387757




*
*خیبرپختونخوا کے سرکاری اسکولوں میں تبدیلی کا سفر جاری۔ 
صوبے میں سابقہ حکومت نے اپنے 5 سالہ دور حکومت میں سرکاری اسکولوں میں مجموعی طور پر 3667 اضافی کلاس روم تعمیرکیے مگر موجودہ پاکستان تحریک انصاف کی حکومت نے صرف 3 سالوں میں صوبے کے سرکاری سکولوں میں 12031 اضافی کلاس رومز تعمیر کر دیے اور مزید کمی کو بھی پُورا کرنے کے لیے مختلف اسکولوں میں کلاس رومز کی تعمیر جاری ہے۔

پی ٹی آئی حکومت نے سرکاری اسکولوں میں پرائمری لیول پر پالیسی تبدیل کی جس سے اب صوبے میں پرائمری سکول چھ کمروں اور چھ اُستاد پر مشتمل ہو گا۔ نئے اسکول کی تعمیر صوبے میں جاری ہے اور پُرانے اسکولوں میں کلاس رومز کی کمی کو بھی پُورا کیاجا رہا ہے تا کہ بچوں میں تعلیم کے لیے ایک اچھا ماحول مل سکے۔
*
#TabdeeliKaSafar #KPKUpdates





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1431494550203762





*[Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Information Technology Board has achieved the milestone of setting up the first ever Government Innovation Lab in Peshawar]

'Durshal' - which means 'gateway' in Pashto is a network of Tech Centres across KP that will be established to promote online work, entrepreneurship and innovation.

Also the KPITB is all set to launch the country's first ever 'Digital Strategy for KP'. The 'Digital KP' strategy is likely to be launched during the board’s Digital Youth Summit 2017 scheduled to be held in May. The strategy being developed with technical assistance from the World Bank and will have far-reaching effects on the province. It will help create job opportunities, improve govt services and build an entrepreneurship ecosystem in KP which will anchor the province's digital transformation.

The strategy has been focusing on Digital Access, Digital Governance, Digital Economy and Digital Skills. It will help entrepreneurs start new IT business with low cost as compared to other businesses in other sectors,
#KPKUpdates #DYS17*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*[Important decisions taken regarding KP Ehtesab Commission during KP Cabinet meeting On 24 January 2017]
#KPKUpdates

احتساب کمیشن ایکٹ 2014 میں ترامیم کی گئ ہیں اور احتساب کمیشن ایکٹ 2014 ترمیم کے بعد احتساب کمیشن ترمیمی بل 2017 کہلائے گا۔ احتساب کمیشن کسی بھی ملزم کو احتساب عدالت کے احکامات پر گرفتار کرے گی۔ احتساب کمیشن پہلے تحقیقات کرے گی اور عدالت میں جائے گی اور پھر عدالت کے حکم پر گرفتاری عمل میں لائی جائے۔ 5 کروڑ روپے سے ذیادہ کرپشن کی تحقیقات احتساب کمیشن کرے گا جبکہ 5 کروڑ روپے سے کم کے کیسز نمٹانے کی ذمہ داری اینٹی کرپشن اسٹیبلشمنٹ کی ہو گی۔ احتساب کمیشن سالانہ کارکردگی رپورٹ صوبائی اسمبلی کے سامنے پیش کرے گی۔ ڈی جی احتساب کمیشن یا کمشنر کے خلاف کوئی شکایت ہوتی ہے تو اسکروٹنی کمیٹی اُن کو سننے کی مجاذ ہو گی۔ ڈی جی احتساب کمیشن اور کمشنرز کی تعیناتی کے لیے طریقہ کار میں ان کی پراسیکیوشن کے تجربے کو مدنظر رکھا جائے گا۔ احتساب کمیشن میں خیبرپختونخوا حکومت کی کوئی مداخلت تھی نہ رہے گی۔ ڈی جی احتساب کمیشن کی تعیناتی کااختیار صوبائی حکومت کے پاس نہیں بلکہ اُن کی سرچ اینڈ اسکروٹنی کمیٹی کے پاس ہے۔ کمیٹی کو اس کی تعیناتی کرنی جلد از جلد کرنی چاہیے۔ کابینہ نے ترمیمی ایکٹ کی منظوری دے دی ہے۔

*





*[Important decision taken regarding Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Local Government Bill during KP Cabinet Meeting On 24 January 2017] #KPUpdates

نائب ناظم ضلع کانسل کے تحت پرانے ضلع کونسل سیکریٹریٹ کی بحالی ہو گی جس کے لیے ضلع کونسپ کے مختص بجٹ میں سے ایک علیحدہ بجٹ مختص ہو گا اور جس کا سیکرٹری ڈی ڈی او جبکہ نائب ناظم پرنسپل اکاؤنٹنگ آفیسر ہو گا۔ نو تخلیق شدہ تحصیل کونسل اور تحصیل میونسپل ایڈمنسٹریشن کی منظوری دی گئی ہے.





*

*خیبرپختونخوا حکومت کا سیکنڈری تک تعلیم لازمی قرار دینے کا مسودہ تیار۔ 5 سے 16 سال تک کے بچے کو والدین اسکول بھیجنے کے پابند ہو نگے۔ اسکول نہ بھیجنے پر والدین کو یومیہ 100 روپے جرمانہ اور 30 دن قید کی سزا تجویز۔ تمام بچوں کو تعلیم حکومت کی طرف سے مفت دی جائے گی۔ (24.01.17)
#KPKUpdates #TabdeeliKaSafar





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1429646203721930




*
*تبدیلی کا سفر

ایم پی اے کوہاٹ ضیاء اللہ خان بنگش نے تپی اربن 6 میں نئے تعمیر شدہ گورنمنٹ پرائمری سکول کا افتتاح کیا
جس پر تقریبا" ایک کروڑ روپے کی لاگت آئی.تقریب میں علاقہ عمائدین کے علاوہ محکمہ تعلیم اور پاکستان تحریک انصاف کی مقامی قیادت کی بھی شرکت..





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1428442333842317




*
*Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Pervez Khattak Speech in KP Assembly. (24.01.17)
#KPKUpdates #PoliceActKP

وزیراعلیٰ خیبر پختونخوا پرویز خٹک کا صوبائی اسمبلی سے خطاب۔

‏"ہمارے ملک میں سسٹم ٹھیک نہیں ہے۔ ہم نے صوبے میں ادارے مضبوط کیے۔ صوبے میں سسٹم ٹھیک کررہے ہیں۔ بلدیاتی نظام کے بعد اب پولیس کو بھی تمام اختیارات منتقل کردیے ہیں۔ پولیس بل اسمبلی سے پاس کروالیا گیا۔ صوبے میں میرٹ کا نظام لائے"۔ وزیراعلیٰ پرویز خٹک*






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1429488463737704





*Dental patients are examined and treated in different Chambers of KCD.#KPKUpdates

*














*[New Children Ward at Lady Reading Hospital Peshawar inaugurated]#KPKUpdates





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1066038120190552




*
*[Under Construction New Health Building at Lady Reading Hospital LRH-MTI]#KPKUpdates
*
#Peshawar #KPK #Pakistan





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1066249216836109

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Work on the Small Dam in Latamber, Karak started by GoKP. KP govt developing the under-developed districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

#KPKUpdates*















*[Sights Of Swat Motorway from the Satellite]

Swat Motorway, the first Provincial Motorway of Pakistan to be constructed by PTI led GoKP. Will be completed by the end of this year.
#KPKUpdates #SwatMotorway













*

*Peaceful Khyber Pakhtunkhwa; Big sign of Peace and Security in the province. Directorate of Culture Khyber Pakhtunkhwa organized Chitral Cultural Music Night at Nishtar Hall Peshawar. 
#KPKUpdates





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1427026663983884




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*سوات موٹروے پر کام تیزی سے جاری۔ موٹروے کی تعمیر اس سال کے آخر تک مکمل کردی جائے گی۔ سوات موٹروے پاکستان کی پہلی صوبائی موٹروے ہے جو صوبائی حکومت اپنے وسائل سے بنا رہی ہے۔
#KPKUpdates #SwatMotorway

*














*سٹی پٹرول فورس اپنی بروقت کاروائیوں کی وجہ سے دو ماہ میں ہی اپنی پہچان بنا چکی ہے اور پشاور میں کئی واردات ناکام بنا چکی ہے۔ اہلکار کے یونیفارم اور گاڑیوں میں جدید کیمرے نصب کیے گئے ہیں تا کہ فورس اپنے افسران کی نگاہوں میں رہ سکیں۔ اس سے پولیس اہلکاروں پر ڈیوٹی کےدوران نظر رکھی جائے گی۔
#KPKUpdates #KPPolice





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1425931297426754




*
*LRH-MTI Bolton Block after renovation.
#KPKUpdates

*















*Contributed By: PTI Malakand Region
سوات پی کے 86: ظفر شہید سٹیڈیم خوزخیلہ پر کام جاری۔ جلد مکمل کیا جائے گا۔
#KPKUpdates

*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1426464257373458

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*[Merit Based Recruitment In Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police]

KP Police introduced Merit Based recruitment, through Accredited Testing Agency (NTS / ETEA) in the year 2014. 
#KPKUpdates #KPPolice

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Contributed By: PTI Swabi
صوابی: اسپیکر اسد قیصر کا واٹر سپورٹس تھیم پارک ہنڈ صوابی کا دورہ۔ پارک 400 کنال زمین پر پھیلا ہوا ہے جس پر 250 میلن روپے لاگت آئے گی۔ پارک میں سیر و تفریح کے لیے پکنک سائٹس، فلوٹنگ ریسٹورینٹ، واٹر سکوٹنگ، ٹوؤرسٹ رزرٹ کی سہولیات موجود ہے۔

اسپیکر اسد قیصر نے حکام کو 2.2 کلومیٹر ہنڈ تا پارک روڈ جلد از جلد مکمل کرنے کا حکم دیا۔
#KPKUpdates

*























*KP Police Follow up on Person Release from Jail (PRJ) Information Database
#KPKUpdates #KPPolice

خیبرپختونخوا پولیس پاکستان کی سب سے پروفیشنل پولیس کہلائی جاتی ہے۔ کے پی پولیس انفارمیشن ٹیکنالوجی کے استعمال میں دوسرے صوبوں پر فوقیت حاصل کیے ہوئے ہے۔ پولیس کی جانب سے جہاں جرائم کی روک تھام کے لیے آپریشن کیے جا رہے ہیں وہاں جدید طریقوں سے جرائم پیشہ افراد کا ڈیٹا اکھٹا کردیاگیا ہے جسے ”پی آر جے یعنی پرسن ریلیز فرام جیل“ کا نام دیا گیا ہے۔ اس وقت تک 3400 افراد کا ڈیٹا اکھٹا کیاجا چکا ہے۔ اُن کا تصاویر ویب سائٹ پر ڈال دی ہےتا کہ کل کو اگر کوئی ایسا واقعہ ہو تو اُن میں سے لوگ دیکھ سکیں کہ یہ لوگ شامل ہیں کہ نہیں۔ پرسن ریلیز فرام جیل لسٹ میں شامل ملزمان کو مانیٹر کرنے کے لیے سٹی پٹرول فورس کو بھی ذمہ داری سونپ دی گئی ہے۔ اس ڈیٹا تک شہری با آسانی رسائی حاصل کر سکتے ہیں اور اس کی مدد سےملزمان کی شناخت میں مدد ملے گی۔





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1425933784093172




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Pervez Khattak inaugurated Sui Gas facility to Gulshan-e-Hayat Amankot Pabbi, Nowshera. [Dated: 21.01.2017]
#KPKUpdates

*











*پشاور میں سٹی پٹرولنگ فورس 200 اہلکار اور 22 گاڑیوں پر مشتمل ہے۔ یہ نئی فورس پشاور میں اندرونی شہر اور کینٹ میں اپنے فرائض سرانجام دے رہی ہے اور اور بروقت کارووائی پر اب تک کئی وارداتوں کا ناکام بنا چکے ہیں۔ اسکواڈ کا ریسپانس ٹائم پانچ منٹ رکھا گیا ہے۔ گشت کا موثر نظام کی وجہ سے وارداتوں میں نمایاں کمی آئی ہے۔ سٹی پٹرول فورس اب تک 5000 سے زائد کالے شیشے والی گاڑیوں اور غیررجسٹرڈ موٹر سائیکلوں کے خلاف بھی کاروائی کر چکا ہے۔
#KPKUpdates #KPPolice





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1425930237426860




*
*Contributed By: PTI DI Khan
‏‏ظفرآباد کالونی ڈیرہ اسماعیل خان میں زیر تعمیر سکول تعمیر کے آخری مراحل میں۔
#KPKUpdates

*











*Khyber News Report on Meeting between KPOGCL & Chinese Investors for Oil & Gas Exploration in KP Province (21.01.17)
#KPKUpdates #KPOGCL #CPEC





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1425961380757079




*
*خیبرپختونخوا میں ٹریفک پولیس سردی اور بارش میں اپنی ڈیوٹی سرانجام دے رہے ہیں تا کہ عوام کو ٹریفک مشکلات کا سامنا نا ہو اور ساتھ ہی عوام کی بھرپور خدمت کر رہی ہے۔

دیکھیے ایک شہری کی ٹریفک اہلکار کی جانب سے مدد کرنے پر اُن کی رائے۔
(21.01.17)
#KPKUpdates*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1425854967434387





*"مغربی روٹ اب سی پیک کا حصہ بن چکا اور دوسرا روٹ گلگت تا چترال٬ چترال تا دیر اور دیر تا چکدرہ بھی سی پیک کا حصہ بن چکا ہے۔ رشکائی٬ ہریپور حطار اور ڈی آئی خان تینوں انڈسٹریل پارک کی فیزیبیلیٹی جاری ہے٬ چائینیز سرمایہ کار یہاں آئیں گے اور وہ فیصلہ کریں گے کہ کون سا فیزیبل ہے۔ یہ ہماری بڑی کامیابی ہے کہ ہمیں سی پیک میں مغربی روٹ مل گیا اور دوسرا روٹ بھی۔ اس میں خیبرپختونخوا کا مستقبل ہے اور خیبرپختونخوا کو بہت فائدہ پہنچے گا"۔ وزیراعلیٰ خیبرپختونخوا پرویز خٹک (20.01.19)
#KPKUpdates #CPEC





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1424815857538298




*
*بدلا ہے خیبر پختونخوا ۔ بدلیں گے پاکستان ۔

خیبر پختونخوا کی عوام کیا رائے رکھتی ہے نئے خیبر پختونخوا کے بارے میں جانئیے پشاور سے تعلق رکھنے والے دوبئی میں ٹیکسی ڈرائیور کے خیالات ۔

وعدوں سے تکمیل تک ۔





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1425635574122993




*
*Dunya News Report on Culture Change Zero Corruption Show Peshawar (19.01.17) 
#KPKUpdates #SayNoToCorruption #Peshawar #KPNAB





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1424491444237406




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*KP Minister Info & HE Mushtaq Ahmed Ghani - Official Media Talk at Lady Reading Hospital Peshawar.
#MushtaqGhani #KPKUpdates

Mushtaq Ghani visited Physiotherapy Department LRH-MTI for treatment.

KP had mostly invested public funds in human development and ensured that poor people should get quality education in the public schools and best health facilities in govt hospitals. Investment in human capital provides an opportunity to the nations to develop. Being a poor nation we should focus on human resource development and it is the real investment. The provision of basic facilities including health and education were among the top priorities of PTI led KP govt.





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1437080922978458




*
*بام خیل کے مقام پر صوابی سپورٹس کمپلیکس پر کام جاری

جس میں مختلف ان ڈور و اوٹ ڈور گیمز کی سہولت میسر ہوگی.
انشاء اللّه اس سال 2017 کے آخر تک اس پر کام مکمل هو جائے گا ۔اس کے علاوہ ہر تحصیل میں سپورٹس گراؤنڈ پر کام بھی مکمل ہونے والا ہے.
#KPKUpdates

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*ٹوپی بادہ پل پر تیزی سے کام جاری
پل کے پلرز تکمیل کے آخری مراحل میں ہیں. تحصیل ناظم ٹوپی سہیل یوسفزئی نے حاجی رنگیز خان کے ہمرا پل کا دورہ کیا اور کام کا جائزہ. اور ٹھیکیدار کو کام تیز کرنے اور جلد مکمل کرنے کی ہدایت کردی.

#KPKUpdates

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

SWABI:کنڈل ڈیم پجمن پر تیزی سے کام جاری
#KPKUpdates















*پی کے 32 صوابی میں لنک روڑز کی پختگی کا سلسلہ جاری
#KPKUpdates

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Preparations for asphalt work begins on roads of #Hayatabad Industrial Estate#Peshawar
*
#KPUpdates
















*پشاور چڑیا گھر میں پرندوں کی آمد شروع - بڑی تعداد میں لوگوں کی آمد . ترقیاتی کام آخری مراحل میں . بہت جلد چڑیا گھر کا افتتاح ہوگا
#PeshawarZoo #KPKUpdates*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1339500352788719





*صفاف ستھرا کوہاٹ اب ہوگا انشاءاللہ

کوہاٹ میں WSSK نے باقاعدہ طور پر اپنے کام کا آغاز کر دیا انشاءاللہ اب کوہاٹ شہر کی صفائی میں خاصی بہتری آگئی.
واضح رہے کہ کچھ دن پہلے اس کا Agreement پر دستخط ہوئے تھے جس میں ایم پی اے کوہاٹ ضیاء اللہ خان بنگش اور وزیر قانون امتیاز شاہد قریشی بھی موجود تھے.

بحیثیت کوہاٹی اس کا سارا کریڈٹ ایم پی اے کوہاٹ ضیاء اللہ خان بنگش کو جاتا ہے.

*















*تبدیلی کا سفر دبنگ ایم پی اے کوہاٹ ضیاء اللہ خان بنگش کے ساتھ

اکبر آباد نور آباد اربن 2 کوہاٹ میں 3 کلومیٹر روڈ پر اسفالٹ کا کام مکمل..

واضع رہے کہ یہاں 30 سال سے کوئی ترقیاتی کام نہیں ہوا تھا..پاکستان تحریک انصاف کے ایم پی اے ضیاء اللہ خان بنگش نے یہاں کے عوام کا دیرینہ مطالبہ پورا کر دیا...





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1267779759967501




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*دیکھیے لیڈی ریڈنگ ہسپتال کے ایمرجینسی کے مناظر اور ساتھ ہی ڈائریکٹر کے جانب سے مکمل بریفنگ۔

لیڈی ریڈنگ ہسپتال ایمرجنسی میں لوگوں کو ایمرجنسی کی صورت میں بہتر صحت کی سہولیات فراہم کی جا رہی ہیں۔ ہسپتال کے ایمرجنسی یونٹ میں علاج کی سہولیات کے ساتھ ساتھ انفراسٹرکچر اور ماحول کو بہتر بنایا گیا ہے اور مریضوں کے لیے اور اُن کے ساتھ آنے والے لوگوں کے لیے بہتر انتظامات کیے گئے۔ صفائی ستھرائی کا بھی بھرپور خیال رکھا جاتا ہے۔ آپریشن تھیٹر میں بھی اضافی کیا گیا ہے تا کہ مریضوں کو سہولت ہو اور ایمرجنسی میں ہی فارمیسی قائم کی گئی ہے تا کہ اُن اپنی ضروریات کی تمام ادویات وہاں پر ہی میسر ہوں۔ ایمرجنسی یونٹ میں ابتدائی طبی امداد کے ساتھ مریضوں کے لیے ایکسرے٬ سی ٹی سکین اور لیبارٹری ٹیسٹ کی سہولت بھی موجود ہے۔ ہسپتال میں آخری سال میں ایک لاکھ چونتیس ہزار مریضوں کو داخل کیا گیا آاور صحت کی سہولیات دی گئیں۔ 
#KPKUpdates #SehatKaInsaf





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1437120556307828




*

*خیبرپختونخوا حکومت کی جانب سے صحت کے حوالے اُٹھائے گئے اقدامات سے صوبے میں لوگوں کا سرکاری ہسپتالوں پر دن بہ دن اعتماد بڑھ رہا ہے٬ اور سرکاری ہسپتالوں میں مریضوں کا اضافہ دیکھنے میں آ رہا ہے۔ لیڈی ریڈنگ ہاسپٹل صوبے کے بڑے ہسپتالوں میں سے ایک ہے۔ لیڈی ریڈنگ ہسپتال پشاور ہفتے کے ساتھ دن اور جوبیس گھنٹے کھلی رہتی ہے اور مریضوں کومکمل صحت کی سہولیات فراہم کی جاتی ہیں۔

دیکھیے لیڈی ریڈنگ ہسپتال پشاور کے او پی ڈی کے مناظر اور ساتھ ہی ڈائریکٹر کے جانب سے مکمل بریفنگ۔
#KPKUpdates #SehatKaInsaf*






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1437120112974539

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Contributed By: PTI Malakand Region
حلقہ پی کے 86 سوات میں گراؤنڈ کی تعمیر تیزی سے جاری۔ صوبائی حکومت صوبے کے ہر تحصیل میں گراؤنڈتعمیر کر رہی ہے۔
#KPKUpdates*





























*Channel 24 News Report On KP Police Mock Exercises in Peshawar LUMS School (31.01.17)
#KPKUpdates





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1438120536207830




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*A report on installation of interactive screens in 1300 gov't schools.*

*#KPUpdates





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1301093156620843






*

*Independent Monitoring Unit Report (KPK).
#KPUpdates





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=814453765359628




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*جہاں پنجاب میں وزیراعلیٰ پنجاب شہباز شریف کئی سالوں سے حکومت کر رہے ہیں اور جب بھی سیلاب آ جائے تو لمبے بوٹ پہن کر پانی میں تصویر نکلواتے ہیں مگرسیلاب سے بچنے کے لیے عملی اقدامات نہیں اُٹھائے۔ خیبرپختونخوا حکومت نے 13 ارب کی لاگت سے دریائے کابل کے گرد حفاظتی پشتے تعمیر کیے اور پشاور کو سیلاب کے خطرے سے محفوظ کر دیا ہے۔

Peshawar is now SAFE from floods. 13 Billion Rupees have been spent on the embankments of river Kabul to protect #Peshawar from flood disasters.
#KPUpdates




*

*پشاور: سکول آف ایکسپلوسیو ہینڈلنگ میں 11 خواتین سمیت 24 ریکروٹس نے بم ڈسپوزل سکواڈ کی تربیت مکمل کر لی۔ اب تک 1607 پولیس جوان جبکہ 12 خواتین بنیادی تربیت حاصل کر چکی ہیں.
#KPKUpdates #KPPolice




*

*[Highlights of Unveiling Ceremony of KP U-23 Games 2017 Logo and Trophy at Hayatabad Sports Complex Peshawar - 28.01.17]
#KPKUpdates #KPU23Games*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1439271516092732





*[Under Construction Unit for infants at Hayatabad Medical Complex Peshawar will be a state-of-the-art center for infants/newborns]
#KPKUpdates*
















*Galiyat Development Authority is working day and night to keep the roads in Galiyat clear during and after snowfall.
#KPKUpdates #KPTourism

*





*[PTI MPA Swat Fazal Hakeem pays surprise visit to Saidu Sharif Hospital on public complaint and to inspect the services in Laboratories and Wards]

چیئرمین ڈیڈک ایم پی اے فضل حکیم خان سیدو شریف ہسپتال میں لیبارٹری،میڈیسن سٹور اور مختلف وارڈوں کا اچانک معائنہ.





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1438813509471866




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*تبدیلی کا سفر۔۔
مردان: حلقہ پی کے 26 کے یو سی گوجر گڑھی میں گورنمنٹ گرلز ہائر سیکنڈری سکول گو جر گڑھی کے تین منزلہ عمارت پر کام تیزی سے جاری۔۔
#KPKUpdates

*

















*صوبائی وزیر مشتاق غنی نے ایبٹ آباد میں کیہال اور نڑیاں روڈ کا دورہ کیا اور روڈ کے تعمیراتی کام کا جائزہ لیا مگر مشتاق احمد غنی نے کام ریجیکٹ کر دیا تھا٬ کیونکہ ٹھیکیدار کی غفلت سے روڈ سردی میں کم درجہ حرارت میں تعمیر کیا گیا جس سے روڈ ٹوٹ پھوٹ کا شکار ہو رہی تھی۔ مشتاق غنی نے ٹھیکیدار کو روڈ اکھاڑنے اور دوبارہ شروع سے تعمیر کرنے کا حکم دیا اور متعلقہ محکمے کی سرزنش کی۔ اس حوالے سے دیکھیے مشتاق غنی کی وضاحت۔۔
(01.02.16)
#MushtaqGhani #KPKUpdates





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1439232129430004




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*[Speaker Asad Qaiser visited Hayatabad Medical Complex Peshawar to review medical treatment facilities provided to people and met the patient and asked them about facilities in Hospital their problems]

"Overall condition of the hospital is good. Kidney Center and Emergency Service at HMC are a great relief for the people of KP". - Asad Qaiser
#KPKUpdates
*


























*خیبرپختونخوا محکمہ تعلیم کی جانب سے ایک تاریخی سروے کا آغاز کر دیا گیا جس کے زریعے معلوم کیا جا سکے گا کہ کتنے بچے سکول سے باہر ہیں اور ان کی وجوہات کیا ہے۔ اساتذہ کی جانب سے گھر گھر جا کر معلومات حاصل کی جا رہی ہیں۔ مئی تک یہ سروے مکمل کردیا جائے گا اور تمام ڈیٹا صوبائی حکومت کو پیش کی جائے گی۔
(01.02.17)
#KPKUpdates





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1439433749409842




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*خیبرپختونخوا حکومت صوبے میں کھیلوں کے فروغ کے لیے اقدامات اُٹھا رہی ہے۔ صوبائی حکومت کی جانب سے پشاور یونیورسٹی صوبے کے پہلے اور پاکستان کے دوسرے بڑے فور گلاس وال اسکواش کورٹ کی تعمیر شروع کر دی گئی ہے۔ابتدائی طور پر دو پریکٹس کورٹس تیارکر لیے گئے جس کا افتتاح وزیر اعلیٰ پرویز خٹک نے کیا۔ اسکواش کمپلیکس پر 23 ملین سے زائد کی لاگت آئے گی۔ کھلاڑیوں اور طلبہ نے پشاور یونیورسٹی میں اسکواش کمپلیکس کی تعمیر پر خوشی کا اظہار کیا۔ اسکواش کمپلیکس کی تعمیر مکمل ہوتے ہی یہاں ایشین جونئیر اسکواش چیمپین شپ کے انعقاد کا بھی اعلان کیا گیا ہے٬ جس کی تیاریاں شروع کر دی گئی ہیں۔ (02.01.17)
#KPKUpdates





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1439984959354721




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*تحصیل ٹوپی دستکاری سنٹر کا باقاعدہ آغاز ہوگیا.
تحصیل ناظم ٹوپی سہیل یوسفزئی دستکاری سنٹر کا سامان تقسیم کر رہے ہیں. اب تک سات یونین کونسلوں میں دستکاری سنٹر بنائے جاچکے ہیں.
#KPKUpdates

*














*بدل رہا ہے سوات .....بدل رہا ہے Pk 80-NA29 
چیئرمین ڈیڈک ایم پی اے فضل حکیم خان کا ڈاکٹرگیان پرکاش لنک روڈ پر جاری کام کا معائینہ ، روڈ تعمیر ہونے پر علاقے کے لوگوں میں خوشی کی لہر ۔
#KPKUpdates

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Ongoing construction of tunnel for Swat Motorway
*
#KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*گورنمٹ شھید محمد معظم ہائی سکول کڈی میں تعمیراتی کام جاری
#KPKUpdates*


----------



## RealNapster

Keep it Up KP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*تبدیلی کاسفر۔۔
گورنمنٹ ہائر سیکنڈری سکول زیارت تالاش ضلع لوئیردیر کے مناظر
#KPKUpdates #TabdeeliKaSafar










*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Contributed By: Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf Mardan
مردان: گورنمنٹ گرلز ہائر سیکنڈری سکول تخت بھائی پی کے 26 میں 1 کروڑ روپے کی لاگت سے لیبارٹریز کی تعمیر مکمل۔ چئیرمین ڈیڈک مردان ایم پی اے افتخار علی مشوانی عنقریب افتتاح کرینگے۔ 
#KPKUpdates

*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Working in progress on Link Road in PK-80 Swat. #KPKUpdates

سوات: پی کے 80 میں لنک روڈ پر کام تیزی سے جاری ہے۔*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Contributed By: PTI Malakand Region
سوات موٹروے پر تحصیل بٹ خیلہ کے علاقہ ظلم کوٹ سے بھی باقاعدہ کام کاآغاز۔ سوات موٹرے کی تعمیر اسی سال مکمل کی جائے گی۔
#KPKUpdates #SwatMotorway*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

* Beautification کوہاٹ میں جگہ جگہ لوگوں کے لیے انتظار گاہ بنا شروع. واضح رہے کہ یہ بھی 
کے حصہ ہے جہاں جہاں بھی عوامی جگہیں ہیں وہاں پر یہ انتظار گاہوں کو جلد مکمل کر دیا جائےگا*


*#KPUpdates




*

*تبلیغی مرکز روڈ - کنال روڈ براستہ نورالہی کالونی تا بنوں روڈ پر تعمیراتی کام زوروشور سے شروع ہے.
پاکستان تحریک انصاف کی صوبائی حکومت کوہاٹ میں تمام روڈ انفراسٹرکچر کو ٹھیک کروارہی ہیں جس کے لئے ایم پی اے کوہاٹ ضیاء اللہ خان بنگش کے ایریگیشن اے ڈی پی میں مرکز کنال روڈ کے علاوہ کاغذی تا تاندہ ڈیم روڈ بھی شامل ہیں جو مرکز روڈ کے بعد شروع ہوگا.*

*
#KPUpdates



















*


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*ہمارا خواب سرسبز پختونخوا..
لوئر دیر: تحصیل خال میں بلین ٹری سونامی پراجیکٹ کا اغاز ہوگیا۔ 
#KPKUpdates #BillionTreeTsunami

*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*صوابی: حلقہ پی کے 32 صوابی یوسی شیخ جانہ میں گذشتہ ستر سالوں تک کچے روڑز جس پر کسی حکومت نے توجہ نہیں دی کو پختہ کرنے کا سلسلہ جاری۔ پی ٹی آئی حکومت صوبے کے مختلف اضلاع میں ایسے بہت سے روڈ تعمیر کر چکی ہے۔
#KPKUpdates*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*صوابی: حلقہ پی کے 32 صوابی یوسی شیخ جانہ میں ہائر سیکنڈری سکول کی تعمیر جاری۔
#KPKUpdates

*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*گدون آمازئی انڈسٹریل اسٹیٹ کی مین روڈ و اندرونی روڈوں پر کام جاری ہے انشاء اللّه جلد تکمیل ہوگی.

انصاف لیبر وینگ صوابی کے صدر سلطان علی سائٹ پر موجود ھیں.
#KPKUpdates*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*پی کے 86 سوات میں 2017 کی شجرکاری مہم کا باقاعدہ آغاز۔ مشیر انٹی کرپشن ڈاکٹر حیدر علی خان نے بلین ٹری ایفارسٹیشن کے تحت لوگوں میں مفت پودے تقسیم کیے۔
#KPKUpdates

*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*سپیکر اسد قیصر کا تورڈھیر جہانگیرہ بیلاجات کا دورہ
عوام کو شجر کاری مہم میں بھرپور حصہ لینے پر زور دیا.
محمکہ وائلڈ لائف کو یہاں پر ایک خوبصورت وائلڈ پارک بنانے کا کہا. کہ اس سے علاقے کی خوبصورتی بڑھے گی.
اس موقع پر وزیر جنگلات و وائلڈ لائف اشتیاق عمر، ایم پی اے ڈاکٹر حیدر علی خان، ضلعی صدر انور حقداد، تحصیل چھوٹا لاہور ناظم سہیل خان موجود تھے.
#KPKUpdates

*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1588210864540579


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*BRITISH FIRM TO INVEST $400M ON A STATE OF THE ART CEMENT PLANT FOR KPK

British firm Asian Precious Minerals (APML) has announced an investment of $400m to build a new cement plant in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) at a joint meeting held between APML and the Chief Minister of KPK, Mr. Pervez Khattak.

The meeting was attended by the Chief Minister of KPK and Mr. Nadim Khan, CEO of APML; Mr. Peter Frost, Executive Director of APML; Mr. Irshad Ali Khokhar, Country Manager of APML; and Mr. Jason Mumtaz from the British High Commission. Both parties discussed the potential of bilateral trade between the UK and the province of KPK.

The Chief Minister explained his new industrial policy pursuant to which the KPK government has announced several incentives for local and foreign investors who can benefit from a transparent one window operation to set up an industrial concern within the province without the need for an NOC. The Chief Minister offered his support and commitment to ensuring that APML’s cement project will be a success.*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Contributed By: Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf Kohat
یہ کوئی پرائیوٹ اسکول نہیں بلکہ گورنمنٹ پرائمری سکول کاغذی کوہاٹ ہے جہاں ماڈرن پلے گروپ کلاسز بنائے گئے ہیں اور 5 سال سے کم عمر بچوں کے لیے "ارلی چائلڈ ہوڈ پروگرام" شروع کیا گیا ہے جس میں بچوں کی بہترین انداز میں اُن کی تعلیم و تربیت کی جا رہی ہیں۔
#TabdeeliKaSafar #KPKUpdates

*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*MORE PICTURES FOR GOV'T PRIMARY SCHOOL KAGAHZI KOHAT

























*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Lady Reading Hospital #Peshawar after MTI Reforms. See the difference!
#KPKUpdates

*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*MORE PICTURES FOR LADY READING HOSPITAL PESHAWAR







*

*Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Free Compulsory Primary and Secondary Education Act makes it obligatory for parents in the province to send their children to schools until they complete their secondary education. The govt will provide free compulsory Education to all the children.

Parents who fail to send their children to school without any reasonable excuses defined in the law will be liable for imprisonment which may be extended for a month or fine which may be extended to Rs. 100 for every day after being convicted before a judicial magistrate. 
#TabdeeliKaSafar #KPKUpdates*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Textbook Board has standardised major schoolbooks of primary level in the province in light of the minimum standards unanimously set by the federal and all provincial governments for maintaining quality and uniformity in the education sector.

The officials claimed the books with the best contents and pictures had gone into print.

They added that after the books of English, Mathematics, General Science and General Knowledge were printed, KP would have the best textbooks in the country.

“The standardised books will be taught at the government primary schools from the upcoming academic session beginning in April 2017,” a senior official in the elementary and secondary education department told Dawn.

He said the minimum standards for education had been established with consensus among all provincial education departments and federal education and professional training ministry a year ago.

The official said the minimum standards were formulated regarding curriculum, textbooks, teachers, student assessment and school learning environment.

The sources said the textbooks’ standardisation was the responsibility of the KPTB while, the directorate of curriculum and teachers education was tasked with achieving the minimum standards in curriculum.

They said the education department would deal with the remaining components of the minimum standards.

The sources said the schoolbooks of primary level were reviewed by authors, reviewers, auditors and educationists from universities, colleges and schools of both public and private sectors.

They said after review, the experts suggested improvement in light of the minimum standards for books.

The sources said all changed books were submitted to the directorate of curriculum for final review, where the review committees recommended the final draft for publishing.

They said the standardisation of books was a very good step and it should continue as there were fears certain elements could irately respond after their delivery to schools.

The sources said the government should absorb pressure if certain elements resorted to it instead of bowing to it.

Asked about the standardisation of books taught at middle, high and higher secondary school levels, the sources said the exercise comprised four phases.

According to them, in the first phase books for primary schools were reviewed and improved; the second phase is underway to improve the quality of books for 6-8 grades, while in the third and fourth stages, the books for high and higher secondary classes would be standardised respectively.

The sources said hopefully, all schools in KP would have improved books by April 2018.

They said the minimum standards proposed that books be aligned with the curriculum by promoting child-centered pedagogy, harmony and unity for national cohesion and integrity.

The sources said the minimum standards supported inquiry-based learning, critical thinking and problem solving, free from gender, ethnic, religious, sectarian, geographical, cultural, occupational biases and respect diversity.

They said the books would be attractive, interesting and engaging for learners to pursue further studies and have authentic texts presented systematically in gradual steps.

The sources said it also provided a variety of assessment opportunities to evaluate the cognitive, psychomotor and affective abilities and facilitates teachers to use a variety of instructional strategies to deliver the content.

The sources said with the devolution of the curriculum to provinces in light of the 18th Constitutional Amendment, setting the minimum standards for the education sector was a vital decision, which would ensure education’s uniformity in the country up to some extent.*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Clean & Green Peshawar :: Redesigning all the chowks in Hayatabad

#KPUpdates*


----------



## biloo700

Swabi Sports Complex

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Asphalting started on roads in Peshawar Industrial Estate. #KPKUpdates


























*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*CM KP Pervez Khattak and Minister Health inaugurated the newly established state-of-the-art general ICU Unit at Lady Reading Hospital Peshawar. CM KP also inaugurated a newly established Library in LRH-MTI Peshawar. 
#KPKUpdates

*


























*[We had promised and We are delivering]

PTI led Government of KP has made tremendous efforts in the Education sector which has improved parents perception about govt schools across the province. The efforts and hard work to revive government schools are producing positive results. 34000+ students previously attending private schools left their institutes and joined govt schools in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. Govt schools are now viewed as offering good quality Education. (04.02.17)#TabdeeliKaSafar

خیبرپختونخوا کےتعلیمی شعبے میں تبدیلی کا سفر جاری۔ صوبائی حکومت کے جانب سے اس شعبے پر بھرتوجہ دی گئی اور بہترین اقدامات اُٹھائے گئے۔ اس تبدیلی کی وجہ سے طلباء کا نجی اسکولوں کو خیرباد کہہ کر سرکاری اسکولوں کا رُخ۔ خیبر پختونخوا میں 34000 بچوں کی پرائیوٹ سکولوں سے سرکاری سکولوں میں منتقلی۔ اچھے رزلٹ پر ٹیچرز کے لیے نقد انعامات۔*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1443732808979936

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Contributed By: PTI Swabi
صوابی: یونین کونسل مینئی میں سولر لائٹ کی تنصیب کا کام جاری۔
#KPKUpdates



















*








*IGP KP Nasir Durrani on Dawn News Humaray Muhafiz Show Featuring KP Women Police (04.02.17)
#KPKUpdates





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1444014342285116




*
*Europe Radio Liberty Feature On International Ski Competition in Malam Jabba Swat 
#KPKUpdates #MalamJabba





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1444013798951837




*


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

This looks similar to hospitals in Western world for general public

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*گدون انڈسٹریل سٹیٹ میں گرین بیلٹ، اندرونی و بیرونی سڑکوں اور واٹر سپلائی سکیم پر کام جاری

حاجی رنگیز خان نے ﻟﯿﺒﺮ ﻭﯾﻨﮓ ﺻﻮﺍﺑﯽ ﮐﮯ ﺻﺪﺭ ﺳﻠﻄﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﯽ ﺍﻭﺭ ﭘﯽ ﭨﯽ ﺁﯾﯽ ﮐﮯ ﺩﺭﺍﯾﻨﮧ ﻭﺭﮐﺮ ﺍﻗﺒﺎﻝ ﺟﺪﻭﻥ کے ہمراہ کام کا جائزہ لیا.
#KPKUpdates*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*کنڈل ڈیم پر کام جاری
ڈیم پر 60 فیصد کا مکمل ہوچکا ہے. ڈیم پر 81 کروڑ روپے لاگت آئی ہے. ڈیم سے 25 ہزار ایکڑ اراضی سیراب ہوگی.
چئیرمین عمران کے 350 ڈیموں کے وعدے کی تکمیل
#KPKUpdates

*


























*تحریک انصاف ضلع صوابی یوتھ صدر کا کنڈل ڈیم کا دورہ
ڈیم کے حوالے سے اظہار خیال

اس شاندار منصوبے پر خیبر پختون خوا حکومت اور سپیکر اسد قیصر کو خراج تحسین پیش کیا.*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1591715574190108


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*جہانگیرہ : حلقہ 15 کے علاقے شیدو میں گورنمٹ گرلز ہائر سکینڈری سکول پر تعمیراتی کام تیزی سے جاری ۔ ایم پی اے ادریس خٹک نے کام کا معائنہ کیا اور کام کی رفتارکو تیز کر نے کا حکم ۔*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

غریب مریضوں کی فلاح و بہبود کی جانب ایک اور قدم۔
ایوب ٹیچنگ ہسپتال میں مفت اینجوگرافی اور اینجو پلاسٹی کا سلسلہ شروع


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*گورنمنٹ گرلز سنٹینیل ماڈل سکول نمبر1 بنوں کےمناظر۔۔
#TabdeeliKaSafar #KPKUpdates

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Contributed By: PTI Swabi
صوابی: ﻣﺮﻏﺰ ﺭﻭﮈ ﭘﺮ ﮐﺎﻡ ﺗﯿﺰﯼ ﺳﮯ ﺟﺎﺭﯼ ﮨﮯ.
#KPKUpdates

*














*خیبرپختونخوا کی خواتین میں بم ناکارہ بنانے کی تربیت حاصل کرنے کا رجحان بڑھنے لگا۔ تین بہنوں سمیت ایلیٹ فورس کی 11 خواتین نے نوشہرہ میں پولیس سکول آف ایکسپلوسیوو ہینڈلینگ میں بم ناکارہ بنانے کی بنیادی تربیت مکمل کر لی۔ خواتین اہلکاروں کا تعلق بنوں٬ کرک٬ چارسدہ٬ بونیر٬ ہنگو٬ ایبٹ آباد اور نوشہرہ سے ہے۔
#KPKUpdates #KPPolice*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1447132491973301





*[10.2 MW Jabori Hydro Power Project, Mansehra, by Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government]
#KPKUpdates

*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*خیبرپختونخوا حکومت دوایاں پنجاب کے مقابلے میں 50 فیصد سستی لے رہی ہیں۔ وہی دوائی وہی کوالٹی لیکن قیمت آدھی۔ جب آپ کرپشن پر قابو پا لیں توعام آدمی کو فائدہ پہنچتا ہے۔ خیبرپختونخوا میں کرپشن کم ہونے پر عام آدمی کو بہت فائدہ پہنچ رہا ہے۔
#KPKUpdates

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*مردان ڈویژن میں بلین ٹری سونامی پراجیکٹ کے تحت اس سال 60 لاکھ پودے لگائے جائینگے۔ چئیرمین ڈیڈک مردان ایم پی اے افتخار علی مشوانی نے ضلع مردان میں کاشتکاروں میں مفت پودے تقسیم کرنے کے مہم کا باضابطہ افتتاح کردیا۔

”پودے صحت مندانہ تفریح کی ایک موثر اور بہترین ذریعہ ہے اور صحت مندانہ ماحول کی فراہمی کو یقینی بنانا صوبائی حکومت کی اولین ترجیحات میں شامل ہیں“۔ افتخار مشوانی۔
#KPKUpdates #BillionTreeTsunami

*


























*[Green Pakistan Programme - Spring Trees Planting Campaign 2017 Launched]
#BillionTreeTsunami #KPKUpdates





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1447841795235704




*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

#SwatUpdates #PTISMT_NA29 
منگورہ حیات آباد میں لنک روڈ کی تعمیر مکمل۔ بدل رہا ہے سوات ۔۔

















#NA29 #PTISMTSwat
Rise of Swat,
سوات میں تبدیلی کی ایک زبردست ویڈیو





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1343667539024216





*#NA29 #PK80 #PTISMTSwat
سوات میں تبدیلی اور لوگوں کی خوشی کا اظہار، دیکھئے اس ویڈیو میں۔ 






 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1342140009176969




*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*محمد عاطف خان کا مردان بورڈ سپورٹس کمپلیکس پر جاری کام کا معائنہ-



















*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*صوبائی وزیر تعلیم محمد عاطف خان کا کوٹ اسماعیل زئی پی کے ۳۰ میں روڈ کا افتتاح -
























*

*[Video Sent By Facebook User - Public Feedback]

"I am live from #Galiyat, so excited to see
instant road clearance after snowfall, within minutes all road clears. Never possible before PTI Govt". - User Comments
#GaliyatRevival #KPKUodates





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1448638021822748




*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Contribution By: Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf Bannu
[The newly constructed building of Govt High School Ghoriwala Bannu]
#TabdeeliKaSafar #KPKUpdates

بنوں: یہ کسی مغلیہ عمارت کی تصویریں نہیں بلکہ گورنمنٹ ہائی سکول غوریوالہ کی تصویریں ہیں۔



















*

*Round 2: Tour De Galiyat Cycle Race, Islamabad to Abbottabad. Arranged by Tourism Corporation Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.*
*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1449280648425152




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*پی کے-33 ارمل دیرہ روڈ پر کام جاری
#KPKUpdates

*

*












*

*
خیبرپختونخوا کی خواتین میں بم ناکارہ بنانے کی تربیت حاصل کرنے کا رجحان بڑھنے لگا۔

تین بہنوں سمیت ایلیٹ فورس کی 11 خواتین نے نوشہرہ میں پولیس سکول آف ایکسپلوسیوو ہینڈلینگ میں بم ناکارہ بنانے کی بنیادی تربیت مکمل کر لی۔ خواتین اہلکاروں کا تعلق بنوں٬ کرک٬ چارسدہ٬ بونیر٬ ہنگو٬ ایبٹ آباد اور نوشہرہ سے ہے۔
#KPKUpdates #KPPolice





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1594086840619648




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*مردان: حلقہ پی کے 26 تخت بھائی میں نئے تعمیر شدہ گورنمنٹ پرائمری سکول کے مناظر۔
#KPKUpdates

*














*Free distribution of trees in Abbotabad
*
#BillionTreeTsunami #KPUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Departmental Plantation Kashtara :: Kunhar Watershed Mansehra under #BillionTreeTsunami #KPUpdates













*

*KP Traffic Warden Police Mobile Computerized Driving License Unit (11.02.17)
#KPKUpdates #TabdeeliKaSafar

KP Traffic Police now offer mobile computerized driving license unit service as a part of the Educate, Facilitate and Regulate campaign and Computerization of Driving Licenses in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Project.





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154526646529527




*
*Geo News Report on Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police conducting winter training exercises of Special Combat Unit (SCU) in the extreme weather conditions of the Northern areas (10.02.17)
#KPKUpdates #KPPolice





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154525702774527




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*[3 day Tour de Galiyat Cycling Race organised by Tourism Department Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Pakistan Cycling Association kicked off in Peshawar yesterday]

On the opening day of three day race, the cyclists moved towards Islamabad, and after a stopover there today they moved towards Abbottabad and tommorow they will move towards Nathiagali. Cyclists from Afghanistan are also participating in the national level event. The race will complete in three phases while passing from Islamabad, Abbottabad and ultimately to Nathiagali. The cyclist covered a distance of 178 kilometres from Peshawar to Islamabad yesterday, 144km from Islamabad to Abbottabad today and will cover 32km from Abbottabad to Nathiagali tomorrow. Holding such a cycling race in KP is not only promoting soft image of Pakistan to the entire world but also attracting tourists to Pakistan.
#KPKUpdates #KPTourism

*


























*Women playing a front line role in counter terrorism. Women join the bomb disposal squad in KP which is equipped with the latest technology and gear to deal with bomb threats and bomb disposals in the province because there is no compromise on the safety of our frontline soldiers either.

KPK’s Rafia Qaseem Baig has become the first woman in Pakistan and Asian to become BDU member. 29 year old Rafia joined police force seven years ago and will now be working in BDU after completing her training.
#KPKUpdates #KPPolice





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154521027274527




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Walnuts, popular and pine tree saplings being grown at Tatar Bella Nursery under the supervision of Forest department Gidarpur under Billion Tree Tsunami*
























*[Highlights Of CM KP Pervez Khattak visit to LRH Peshawar for inauguration of the state-of-the-art ICU and Library] (07.02.2017)
#KPKUpdates
وزیراعلی خیبر پختونخوا پرویز خٹک کا لیڈی ریڈنگ ہسپتال پشاورمیں نئے بننے والے آئی سی یو اور لائبریری کا افتتاح-*






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1449534451733105





*Pashto1 TV Reporter Exclusive Show on International Conference On Gynae Obstetrics Women's Health Challenges and Achievements 2017 with Moeez Uddin Mohmand (10.02.17)
#KPKUpdates #Peshawar





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1449626315057252




*
*[Khyber News Report On Plantation Campaign By Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government in Garhi Chandan Peshawar]
#BillionTreeTsunami #KPKUpdates





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1449651158388101




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Malakand Forest Division ---- On the way to achieve the plantation targets in Severe drought*













*Private Tube Nursery of Kohistan Forest Division..

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Pits are ready for spring plantation..

*











*Extraction of Bare rooted Nurseries sapling for plantation.. CF Javed Arshad Inspecting different Nurseries under Billion Trees Afforestation Project...

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Badland Stabilization Gharlat Balakot, Northern Forest Region-II Abbottabad under Billion Trees Project..*














*Billion Tree Plantation in Shangla










*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Departmental Plantation at Chando Maira, Gagan Sanwala, Kaseel, Mori Banbehn, Nada Bani, Pagana Maira Bala, Shorag Kelag, Phatian Sajikot, Tarmuchia and Private Nurseries of Havelian Watershed Range – Daur Watershed Division Abbottabad

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

بوکو روڈ پر تیزی سے کام جاری : Swabi
#KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Spring plantation campaign has started in all the districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, more than 21 crore trees will be planted, in addition to the already planted 60+ crore trees across Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
*
#BillionTreeTsunami afforestation campaign helped in increasing the area covered by Forests in KP by over 2% in only 2 years, and the biggest factor to this success is that public has taken the ownership of this Revolutionary project!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*MORE PICTURES FOR BILLION TREE TSUNAMI PLANTATION

#KPUpdates

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*MORE PICTURES FOR BILLION TREE TSUNAMI PLANTATION

#KPUpdates*

















#BillionTreeTsunami site at Buner; spring plantation campaign started across Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
#KPKUpdates
















*MIT Technology Review Pakistan News Short Report on How KP Police is Fast Becoming the Most High Tech Crime Fighting Unit in Pakistan (13.02.17)
#KPKUpdates #KPPolice*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1451127741573776

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*باچا خان میڈیکل کمپلیکس صوابی میں پہلی بار Neonatal Intesive care unit کا قیام عمل میں لایا گیا.

اب کم عمر بچوں کو اسلام آباد یا پشاور لے جانے کی ضرورت نہیں پڑے گی.
#KPKUpdates




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

* تبدیلیاں نظرآرہی ہیں انہوں نے کہا کہ میرا خواب سوات کی ترقی ہے۔اسلئے دن رات کو ایک کر کے سواتی عوام کے خدمت کر رہا ہوں۔ حلقہ پی کے 80میں صوبائی حکومت کے تمام تر صلاحیتیں بروے کار لاینگے۔انہوں نے کہاکہ وہ وقت دور نہیں کہ پوری صوبہ خیبر پختونخواہ میں ضلع سوات ایک ماڈل ضلع ہو گا۔صوبائی حکومت نے نچلی سطح سے بلدیاتی الیکشن کروا کر عوام کو یہ ثابت کر دیا کہ اس حکومت میں امیر اور غریب ایک برابر ہے جو حقوق امیرکو حاصل ہے وہ غریب کو بھی حاصل ہیں ۔انہوں نے کہاکہ صوبائی حکومت کی عوام دوست پالیسیوں اور عملی اقدامات کے سبب نہ صرف عوامی مسائل بروقت حل ہورہے ہیں بلکہ عوام کا حکومت پر مزید اعتماد بڑھ گیا ہے۔اس موقع پر چیئرمین ڈیڈک فضل حکیم خان نے ہمراہ ایکسین عمران ، انجینئرخورشید انور، کے ساتھ لنک روڈ کا تفصیلی معائینہ کیا اور کام کے صحیح انداز سے کرنے پر خوشی کا اظہار کردیا ۔اس موقع پرتحصیل کونسلر زاہد خان اوردیگر منتخب نمائندیوں،پی ٹی آئی کے ڈویثرن سینئرنائب صدر فضل مولا اور علاقے کے عوام نے گورنمنٹ گرلز کالج لنک روڈ بنانے پر چیئرمین ڈیڈک ایم پی اے فضل حکیم خان کا شکریہ ادا کیا۔
#KPKUpdates*






























*اللہ تعالی کے فضل و کرام سے منگلو ر کے عوام کا وعدہ پو را کیا،

#Mingora #KPUpdates*






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=468774586656297

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

@Peregrine_Falcon Are you from KPK?
Do you got some information about Sehat Ka Insaf card? Do it covers everything like treatment, medicines, doctor visits etc or some specific medical related treatments?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

BetterPakistan said:


> Do you got some information about Sehat Ka Insaf card? Do it covers everything like treatment, medicines, doctor visits etc or some specific medical related treatments?


Yeah,I'm from KPK.Yup every sehat insaf card holder gets all types of medical treatment costing upto Rs 5 lac 40 thousand rupees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*مردان: ایم پی اے افتخار علی مشوانی نے حلقہ پی کے 26 میں 4 کروڑ 70 لاکھ کی لاگت سے جدید طرز کے نئے تعمیر شدہ گورنمنٹ ہائیر سیکنڈری سکول گوجر گڑھی میں بلاک کا افتتاح کردیا۔ بلاک دو منزلہ عمارت اور 18 کمروں پر مشتمل ہے۔ بلاک سائنس لیب، امتحانی ہال، آئی ٹی لیبارٹری سمیت جدید سہولیات پر مشتمل ہیں۔
#KPKUpdates*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BetterPakistan

Peregrine_Falcon said:


> Yeah,I'm from KPK.Yup every sehat insaf card holder gets all types of medical treatment costing upto Rs 5 lac 40 thousand rupees.



5,40,000 Rs a year for a family of 8?? and 1 card for a family? Treatment from only government hospitals or private hospitals too, like Shaukat Khanum Peshawar?

In which city of KPK, you live in?


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

BetterPakistan said:


> 5,40,000 Rs a year for a family of 8?? and 1 card for a family? Treatment from only government hospitals or private hospitals too, like Shaukat Khanum Peshawar?


Government hospitals already provide free treatment or have very nominal fee.It's meant for treatment in private hospitals as well as gov't hospitals.This card also gives compensation for laborers for missing days on work,travelling allowance for pregnant women upon returning to home,funeral charges, if there is any death in hospital!! 
I am from Haripur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*[Renovated OPD building of Hayatabad Medical Complex (HMC) Peshawar]
#KPKUpdates*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*پشاور میں اسٹریٹ چلڈرن کے لئے بنایا جانے والا 'زمونگ کور' جہاں بچے اب ایک معیاری زندگی گزار رہے ہیں - بچوں کو تعلیم کے ساتھ ساتھ ہر قسم کی سہولیات میسر کی جا رہی ہیں-

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Remarkable project , hope such projects get launched in other city with huge population of kids in diffcult situation , just an example when funding goes directly to public you can see the ground level improvement in their lives

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*قاضی حسین احمد میڈیکل کمپلیکس نوشہرہ مکمل ہوچکا ہے
انشاءاللہ اسکا افتتاح عمران خان اور پرویز خٹک کچھ دنوں میں کریں گے
بدل چکاہے پختونخواہ

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Contributed By: PTI Swabi
گدون انڈسٹریل اسٹیٹ کی اپ گریڈیشن کے بعد ترقیاتی کام جاری۔
#KPKUpdates

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Women and Children actively taking part in #BillionTreeTsunami project in Kaghan.
#KPKUpdates

*














#NA29 #PTISMTSwat
Rise of Swat,
سوات میں تبدیلی کی ایک زبردست ویڈیو





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1343667539024216


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*10.8 MW #Karora Hydro Power Project

#Shangla #KPUpdates

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Kohat:سوڈل روڈ پر کام جاری. تحصیل ناظم لاچی اشفاق قریشی نے وزٹ کیا. اور متعلقہ ادارے کے افراد کو کام جلد مکمل کرنے کی ہدایات جاری کر دی...!!!

*











*صوبائی وزیر قانون امتیاز شاہد قریشی کی ہدایت پر محکمہ سی اینڈ ڈبلیو کوہاٹ،میک انجنئیرنگ کنسلٹنٹ کے انجنئیرز نے سول ہسپتال شکردرہ کا دورہ کیا ۔ سول ہسپتال اپگریڈیشن کے لیے صوبائی حکومت کی جانب سے 25کروڑ روپےمختص کیے گئے ۔ جس سے سول ہسپتال شکردرہ میں لیبارٹری،بلڈ بنک ، سپیشل او پی ڈی ، 4 بیڈ پراائیوٹ وارڈ، 8 بیڈ سرجیکل وارڈ ، 8 بیڈ میڈیکل وارڈ ، آپریشن تھیٹر ، 2مین سٹور,مردہ خانہ، ڈاکٹر ہاسٹل سمیت میڈیکل آفسران کے لیے رہائشگاہیں شامل ہیں ۔ صوبائی وزیر قانون امتیاز شاہد قریشی کی مخلصانہ قیادت ، انتھک محنت کی بدولت پہلے مرحلہ میں سول ہسپتال شکردرہ میں ڈاکٹروں کی کمی پوری کر دی گئی دوسرے مرحلے میں سول ہسپتال شکردرہ کی پرانی بلڈنگ کو مسمار کرکے نئے بلڈنگ تعمیر کی جائی گی ۔ انجنئیرز نے میڈیا سے بات چیت میں کہا کہ نئی بلڈنگ پر تعمیراتی کام بہت جلد شروع کر دیا جائے گا ۔













*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Contributed By: PTI Peshawar
This is not any Private Hospital, this is govt hospital, Hayatabad Medical Complex Peshawar which is equipped with latest and state-of-the-art medical equipments.

Chairman PTI Imran Khan visited the newly renovated OPD and few other sections of HMC Peshawar today.
#KPKUpdates

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*MORE PICTURES FOR HAYATABAD MEDICAL COMPLEX











*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*خیبر پختونخوا میں غیر حاضر اساتذہ کا احتساب.

اسکولوں سے غیر حاضر 2750 اساتذہ کو جرمانہ. غیر حاضر اساتذہ کی تنخواہوں سے 27 لاکھ روپے کٹوتی.
#KPKUpdates





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1453419541344596




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*KP govt proposes 17 power projects for inclusion in CPEC*

** Hires consultant for ADB-funded 300MW Hydropower Project*

*PESHAWAR:* The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) Minister for Energy and Power Muhammad Atif has said that theProvincial Government has proposed 17 Projects of 2825 Mega Watt for inclusion in China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Due to zero tolerance policy on corruption, the KP Government becomes a role model for the Federal as well as otherProvincial Governments and now they are following our policies which were very encouraging.

This was stated while chairing a review meeting of Energy and Power Department at Peshawar, on Tuesday.

The Minister maintained that there was conducive atmosphere for investors in all sectors and now they can invest in any field without any fear.

The Provincial Government also hired consultant for 300 Mega Watt BalakotHydel Power Project to be launched with the support of Asian Development Bank (ADB).

Similarly award of SharmaiHydel Power Project was given to joint venture of Sapphire Electric and Sino Hydro ofChina, he added.

The meeting beside others was also attended by the Secretary Energy and Power, Engineer Naeem Khan, CEO PEDOKP, Akbar Ayub, CEO KPOGCL Raziuddin and Chief Planning Officer, Syed Zainullah Shah.

The meeting was briefed in detail regarding ongoing, new and proposed projects of Energy and Power sector andcertain decisions were taken in this respect.

The meeting was informed on progress on Jabori, Lawi, Karora, DaralKhwar and Mataltan Power Projects besides runof canal project and provision of Electricity to flood effected villages of Chitral District.

The meeting was told that 2 projects on run of canal Pilot Project would be completed by end of this month.

The meeting was further told that Soliarization of 8000 schools and 182 BHUs would be made in collaboration with ADB, while work on solarization of 6000 villages already approved.

The minister directed the authorities concerned to include 1000 mosques in the solarization projects too.

The Minister while directing the quarter concerned for accelerating work on Hydel Power Projects said that 150 out of356 Micro Hydel Power Projects have been completed and ensure the completion of remaining projects by December31, 2017 at all costs.

He said due to transparent policies of Pakistan Tehrik Insaf led KP Government, national as well as Internationalinvestors coming to the Province for investment of billions of rupees in the province. He hoped that investment in thecoming 1 and half year would reach billions of US Dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Construction Of Squash Courts at Peshawar Sports Complex, Foundation Stone laid by KP Sports Minister Mehmood Khan.
#KPKUpdates*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Hospital Information Management system fully functional at Ayub Teaching Hospital (15.02.17)
#KPKUpdates

Hospital Information Management System is fully installed and functional at Ayub Teaching Hospital Abbottabad. This HIMS Software was kindly donated by Shaukat Khanum Memorial Hospital worth Rs. 20 Million Rupees. We are thankful to SKMCH.





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1454086401277910




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manidabest

Peregrine_Falcon said:


> *Construction Of Squash Courts at Peshawar Sports Complex, Foundation Stone laid by KP Sports Minister Mehmood Khan.
> #KPKUpdates*
> 
> 
> View attachment 377535
> View attachment 377536
> View attachment 377537




i think Jan Sher Khan and Jahangir Khan both should have been invited for ofr this purpose and pls this place should be name after our legendary players

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Contributed By PTI Peshawar
District Nazim Peshawar Muhammad Asim Khan Offcial starts plantation campaign in Peshawar
#KPKUpdates #BillionTreeTsunami

*











*As per our promise of constructing 1,000 MHPs across Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in both plain & mountainous regions, the Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has started constructing Micro Hydel Power projects in the plain areas of KP.

A 30 kW MHP is near completion in Mardan and initially over 60 MHPs are planned to be constructed in the plain areas of KP including Mardan, Charsadda & Swabi.*






















*Govt of KP Launched First Ever Cultural E Magazine #YOON in the history of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa 15-02-2017
#KPKUpdates

Parliamentary Secretary for Culture Zahid Durrani chaired the event accompanied by Director Culture Ajmal Khan and renown literary figures from KP including the most senior poets, writers and researchers. Yoon is an e-Magazine, first of its kind which will be published quarterly from Directorate of Culture. The magazine consists articles about the diverse cultures and literature of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. Yoon initially contains articles in four languages, Urdu, Pashto, English and Hindko while , articles from all regional languages of KP will be included. Its an effort of Directorate of Culture to promote the literature and culture of KP and disseminate word about the soft image of the citizens of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. Yoon is available for reading on the following linkhttp://culture.kp.gov.pk/homepage/e_magazine The chief guest Parliamentary Secretary for Culture Zahid Durrani and Director Culture Ajmal Khan distribute the certificates among the pioneer contributors.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*صوبائی وزیر تعلیم محمد عاطف خان اور ایم این اے مجاہد خان کا بخشالی آر ایچ سی کا دورہ. ترقیاتی کاموں کا جائزہ لیا گیا اور ترقیاتی کام مقررہ وقت میں مکمل کرنےکی تاکید کی۔
#KPKUpdates













*

*تبدیلی ہم سے کوہاٹ

ہنگو روڈ پر %80 کام مکمل /بائی پاس روڈ پر کام تیزی سے جاری. ایم پی اے کوہاٹ ضیاء اللہ خان بنگش کی متعلقہ ادارے کو کام جلد مکمل کرنے کے ہدایات جاری کر دی..





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1288583197887157




*
*بدل رہا ہے مردان سری بہلول تا انور خان کلے روڈ پر کام تیزی سے جاری ہے
#KPKUpdates*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*MPA PK68 DI Khan Ihtesham Junaid Akbar has inaugurated new Solar Tube Well. 
#KPKUpdates*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

#SwatUpdates #PTISMT_NA29
سوات فضاگٹ میں #ویمن_پارک پر کام آخری مراحل میں۔۔۔


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*جانانہ میل روڈ پر کام آخری مراحل میں داخل. واضح رہے اس کے بعد بنوں روڈ کو مکمل کر دیا جائے گا..!!!

*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*یونین کونسل یعقوبی میں سعید آباد روڈ پر کام جاری ہے۔ ضلعی ممبر عنایت شاہ باچہ نے کام کا معائنہ کیا۔ : Swabi
#KPKUpdates*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Iftikhar Ali Mashawani MPA Inauguration New Building Government Higher Secondary School Gujar Garhi Mardan (14.12.17)
#KPKUpdates #Mardan #PK26

گورنمنٹ ہائیر سیکنڈری سکول گوجر گڑھی میں جدید طرز پر نئے تعمیر شدہ ہائر سیکنڈری بلاک کا ویڈیو مناظر

*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1574078952610119


----------



## nomi007

Peshawar Zoo, U/C

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

This is the one recent move from PTI I won'ts support I think there should be no zoos , no cages for animals either keep them in "Fenced 10-30 km zone" or refuge, environment protected from hunters


----------



## nomi007

More pics of Qazi Hussain Ahmed Medical Complex Nowshera.

PC: PTI FB
























































__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

More pics of Qazi Hussain Ahmed Medical Complex Nowshera.

PC: PTI FB























































__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

great view with the river view. 

Qazi Hussain Ahmed Medical Complex Nowshera



__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*Peshawar Mass Transit*

*Before *





*After*







*Before *





*After*






*Before *





*After*




__________________

*Peshawar Mass Transit*

*Masterplan iA *





*31 Stations*





*Elevated Section 4KM *





*Underpass*




__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BetterPakistan

nomi007 said:


> *Peshawar Mass Transit*
> 
> *Before *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Before *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Before *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> *Peshawar Mass Transit*
> 
> *Masterplan iA *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *31 Stations*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elevated Section 4KM *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Underpass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________



Masha ALLAH..I hope it gets completed in time and in budget.

It will cover entire Peshawar right? Any know-how about ticket prices? As far as I know there's no subsidy in it which I consider is great.

I also heard that the financing will be public-private. Any know-how about it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

@Peregrine_Falcon
Do you have any information about under construction government hospitals in KPK? Their names and their districts.

And one thing more what is the funding format of Sehat Insaf Card? I mean its 5,40,000 for 8 means 67,500 PKR per person or this entire 0.54 million can be used for one member of a family if he/she requires it.


----------



## nomi007




----------



## BetterPakistan

*Pakistani Province Grows 750 Million Trees*

ISLAMABAD — 

Officials in Pakistan say a massive government-run reforestation campaign has grown 750 million trees across a northwestern province since 2015.

The government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, or KP, launched the four-year project with a goal of planting 1 billion trees by the end of 2018, hoping it would "turn the tide on land degradation and loss" in a formerly forested province in the Hindu Kush mountain range.

Officials and leaders of Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf, or PTI, party — which rules the province — gathered Thursday in the national capital of Islamabad to mark the progress in what is officially dubbed the "Billion Tree Tsunami," or BTT.

The party chief, Imran Khan, former cricket-star-turned politician, told the gathering the tree-planting initiative has provided employment to "500,000 people in remote mountainous regions where finding livelihood opportunities is extremely difficult."

Jobs are an important part of the program in impoverished KP, home to 40 percent of Pakistan's forests, because people cut down trees to sell the timber.

Khan said the project is vital "from an environmental conservation and climate-change mitigation and adaptation viewpoint."

Wide-ranging benefits

Provincial officials say thousands of private nurseries have been created after proper training for procuring hundreds of millions of seedlings, while BTT has also helped improve livelihoods of people associated with scores of existing nurseries in KP.

The provincial government says it also employed people to protect the forests, which discourage the timber mafia.

The nearly $300-million plan is being funded through the provincial government budget, as well as profits from timber confiscated from illegal loggers in the country.

Experts associated with the tree-planting campaign say the drive also is expected to boost water reserves in increasingly parched Pakistan, reduce soil erosion and flooding, and enhance agricultural production.

It also will increase the forested area from 20 percent to 22 percent in a country with Asia's highest rate of deforestation.

Global effort

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is the only province or sub-national entity to be inducted in the Bonn Challenge. Set up in 2011, the Bonn Challenge calls for the restoration of 150 million hectares of deforested and degraded land by 2020.

More than 20 countries so far have responded to the challenge, expressing an ambition to restore more than 60 million hectares by 2020, with more commitments expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*Another good work for peoples of KPK by government of KPK. Watch video*
Finally KPK government open the first DNA laboratory for KPK and peoples and security agencies. Before this cases of KPK went to Punjab and Islamabad for test, and it takes long time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

The only project launched by any Provincial Government of the World, which is recognized by 'Bonn Challenge

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nomi007

another mile stone achieved




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1897979490486789

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

This hospital is impressive addition great work to give yet another quality hospital to Pakistani ppl

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Billion Tree Tsunami

Launched in Booni, Chitral, KPK















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BetterPakistan

Zamung Kor - From Street Children to State Children. A Child Protection Institution





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1835060683203010





For all who says PTI has done nothing in KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bananarepublic

BetterPakistan said:


> Zamung Kor - From Street Children to State Children. A Child Protection Institution



wow this is amazing this is what i always wish that our gov is supposed to do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MystryMan

Peregrine_Falcon said:


> *Iftikhar Ali Mashawani MPA Inauguration New Building Government Higher Secondary School Gujar Garhi Mardan (14.12.17)
> #KPKUpdates #Mardan #PK26
> 
> گورنمنٹ ہائیر سیکنڈری سکول گوجر گڑھی میں جدید طرز پر نئے تعمیر شدہ ہائر سیکنڈری بلاک کا ویڈیو مناظر
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1574078952610119





nomi007 said:


> another mile stone achieved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1897979490486789





BetterPakistan said:


> Zamung Kor - From Street Children to State Children. A Child Protection Institution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1835060683203010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all who says PTI has done nothing in KPK.


Thanks for bringing the updates about development in KP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

PTI biggest critic praising Billion Tree Tsunami project and saying that its one of the few successful projects in Pakistan.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1839286096113802

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

KPK government all set to launch Motorcycle Firefighters. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1839844302724648

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

Update on micro Hydel projects as of Feb 28, 2017. 151 projects completed! #*KP* moving fast towards promise of 300+ micro Hydel projects

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Clutch

nomi007 said:


> Update on micro Hydel projects as of Feb 28, 2017. 151 projects completed! #*KP* moving fast towards promise of 300+ micro Hydel projects
> View attachment 386075



That is a very impressive balance sheet of project completion... great move by KP to ensure rural areas do not get left behind and get the quality of life they deserve!

Awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

I will request everyone to watch this video. This anchor is stunned to see the change and he just can't believe it.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1844225118953233

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Clutch

Umm Sa'id bint Murra al-Fihri related from her father that the Prophet [Muhammed PBUH), may Allah bless him and grant him peace, said, *"I and the guardian of an orphan will be in the Garden [Hereafter] like these two."* (His two fingers together)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

Green areas Developed around *Bab-e-Peshawar flyover* in *Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province*, Pakistan.




















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Clutch

nomi007 said:


> Green areas Developed around *Bab-e-Peshawar flyover* in *Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province*, Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________



Looks like Dubai or somewhere else in the gulf... except for its all natural real greenery... not fake... . Nice!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

Orya Maqbool Jan praising KPK police.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1324469604309795


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

Source: KPK Updates Twitter account

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RangeMaster

Rural health center in Sehwa,Swabi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RangeMaster

Lowari tunnel




Solar tubewell in swabi providing watet to 100 acres of land.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

RangeMaster said:


> Lowari tunnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solar tubewell in swabi providing watet to 100 acres of land.





RangeMaster said:


> Lowari tunnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solar tubewell in swabi providing watet to 100 acres of land.



After 30 years of construction lowari tunnel is being completed gotta hand to nawaz sharif for doing a quick job

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

*صوابی: یو سی یار حسین میں کیٹگری ڈی ہسپتال پر کام تیزی سے جاری۔*

Swabi:- Construction work being done in Category D Hospital in UC *یار حسین*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

Micro Hydel projects completed this year in Chitral KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kugga

Why no one is posting in this thready anymore?

Why no one is posting in this thready anymore? I have been a silent follower and it has been of great info for me but I think from past two weeks the posters are busy may be?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007

Moment of pride for me

thanks imran khan for doing this a great job
*BillionTreeTsunami* globally acknowledged & praised by IUCN Pres as model for replication at Indonesia 




*@Spring Onion 
@Zarvan
[URL='https://defence.pk/pdf/members/horus.15719/']@Horus[/URL]
@Oscar*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RangeMaster

Billion tree tsunami

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Tree Neglect is of collasal scale in Pakistan !!! It is quite dangerous situation
The Billion Tsunami tree plantation goal great ambition






Most developed countries have "care taker" companies which take care of neighbourhoods or regions by properly caring for trees on regular basis providing fertilizer during spring season near trees

Pakistan does not have that culture of large scale city care projects
Even wen some gardener the results are a bit not ideal they lack in some areas

Most people in Pakistan do not realize just how much neglect has happened over last 70 years and they can't relate to the difference but the neglect is just tremendous !!!

It is a Tremendous , challenge for KPK and Pakistan in general to solve the Tree crisis and wild life crisis in Pakistan

The billion Tree plantation goal by KPK has been a very positive social movement and commendable move by the goverment and we need sustained effort to do a follow up to that campaign






Certainly Trees help improve living environment

Region such as KPK which get sufficient rainfall there is no reason the province cannot have a Green STRONG tree environment



Similarly in Pakistan there is lack of focus on trees in Parks and residential areas





I think most of the Pakistani grounds or parks look very barren







Usage of Fertilizer on areas where tree is planted raises the chances a tree will start to grow substantially.

*Obviously the tree just not grows , just from water and sand , still need some fertilizer to kick start the initial growth phase*









Usage of fertilizers is not applied on trees but is more commonly used on our farming sector








Provincial gov / care taker companies do need to invest in purchasing fertilizers as well to spread that over the areas where trees are being planted

Just some minor observation.

Same approach generally is applied by caretakers at city level when people "Manage their cities" by contractors who do all this stuff






Obviously this fertilier is a different color which gets spread over proposed tree plantation site which provides food for the new tree

Getting fertilizer in Pakistan should not be an issue as we have largest diarly sector and animals produce sufficient bio mass daily !!!


The Billion Tree Tsunami will still be successfuly however we can certainly improve the process bit more as discussed above

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nomi007

These 7 Under Construction Projects Will Make Peshawar A Modern City






Pakistan is a developing country and the speed of infrastructure development in the country during the past few years has increased a lot. Peshawar seems to be one of the fastest developing cities in the country. After suffering heavily from terrorism and the influx of Afghan refugees during the past three decades, it seems that Peshawar is finally moving on. On one hand, the overall law and order situation in the city has improved a lot, and on the other hand, many new infrastructure development projects have been initiated in the city. Significant infrastructure development is taking place in the areas of health, education, recreation, roads, and mass transit.

Here are the 7 under construction infrastructure projects in Peshawar that will change the face of the city and make it a much more modern city.

*7 – Peshawar General Hospital*
Cost: Not Known
Completion Date: 2018






*6 – International Standard Park in Hayatabad*
Cost: 1.4 Billion
Completion Date: 2018






An International standard park spreading on a total area of 154 acres is being constructed in Hayatabad Phase 7 in Peshawar.

*5 – Food Streets in Hayatabad and Namakmandi*
Cost: 10 Crore Estimated.
Completion Date: End of 2017






2 food streets are being made in Peshawar. One food street is in Hayatabad Phase VI and the other one will be built in Namakmandi. The food streets will provide an aesthetically beautiful and clean environment to citizens of Peshawar as well as to the tourists to enjoy the food specialties of Peshawar. 

*4 – Peshawar Zoo*
Cost: 15 Crore For the first Phase Estimated
Completion Date: End of 2017.






*3 – Expo Center*
Cost: 5 Billion
Completion Date: 2018






The expo center in Peshawar will help to increase trade with Afghanistan and Central Asian countries. 

*2 – Peshawar Institute of Cardiology*
Cost: 1.8 Billion Rupees
Completion Date: September 2017






It will be a 350-bed specialized cardiac hospital. The hospital will primarily serve heart patients. However, it will have other departments as well.

*1 – Peshawar Mass Transit System*
Cost: 56 Billion
Completion Date: Early 2018






A complete mass transit system for Peshawar consisting of 1 main route of 26 kilometers and feeder routes of 68 kilometers. There will be 31 bus stops along the main route and many other bus stops on the feeder routes. The mass transit system will have more than 370 buses. It will also include the construction of a commercial area, one 9-storey parking plaza, and two 3-storey parking plazas. The main route will be 14.9 kilometers at grade, 4.9 kilometers through a tunnel, and 6 kilometers at the elevated level. The mass project also includes the construction of cycle track along the main route and public toilets and restrooms on the bus stations.
__________________
*You Dont do evil To T*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

100 thousand students have moved to Government schools from private schools in KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RangeMaster

Govt Girls degree college Nowshera




Rehabilitation Program




Power generation




Billion Tree Tsunami DI Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BetterPakistan

*151,000 students shift from private to govt schools*

This year, a record 151,000 students have migrated from private schools of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to the Government Schools.

This number was 34,000 last year. This significant increase is testimony of reforms initiatives in government schools, some of which have never been done in the private sector.

Government schools of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa have now more than 1100 interactive white boards and more than 1340 state of the Art Computer Labs.

Above all, Government schools are free and provide free books to the students. Besides other books, this year the Government distributed more than 5.3 million drawing books among the students. According to the numbers available at the KP Directorate of Elementary & Secondary Education, of total 151,610 students who migrated to government schools are 100,937 boys and 50,673 girls students.

In terms of high migration districts Haripur is leading with 16684 students followed by DI Khan 12986 and Mardan with 11,324 students which shows that education reforms are equally resulting in improvements all across the province.

The Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has made tremendous efforts in the education sector which has improved parents perception about the government schools across the province.

Around 96% of parents, who have voluntarily moved their children from private schools to government schools, stated that they would send their next child to government school as well.

Source:- http://pakobserver.net/151000-students-shift-private-govt-schools/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BetterPakistan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## BetterPakistan

*K-P’s new voucher scheme targets out-of-school children*



Enrollment of the girls from Musazai Union Council in Peshawar, would not have been possible but for a new programme introduced by the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) government, the Iqra Farogh-e-Taleem Education Scheme, under Article 25-A of the Constitution. The programme provides vouchers to parents of out-of-school children to not only get their children enrolled in nearby private schools – if government schools are too far – but also provides free books and uniforms.

*20 schools to be set up for out-of-school children*


Under the voucher scheme, Rs500 million have been allocated to draw out-of-school children back to school. The government has also tried to address the gender imbalance by ensuring half of the beneficiaries are girls.

*The K-P government has plans to substantially increase these numbers in the coming year since the province has an estimated million children out of school.*

The girls trotted off to school just as the top education officials from across the country gathered for an inter-provincial conference at a local hotel just across the city.

At the meeting, the entire cadre of Pakistan’s top brass educationists, provincial and federal education ministers met to discuss the education emergency in the country. They laid an emphasis on a unanimous strategy to bring children, much like Ayesha, Laiba and Tayyaba, into the education system.

*Before the introduction of the voucher scheme, the three girls would probably have been working in the house or out in the fields.*

Many parents do not send their children to school because the families are unconvinced of the value they would receive in terms of future earning prospects, the cost incurred in sending them to school and even the peril and sometimes the danger of sending children to school do not outweigh the benefits.

But by being able to attend schools regularly, they would not only gain an education but also cultivate both discipline and life skills.

*When their textbooks and uniforms arrived, the girls said they felt was if they had just received a host of gifts – even though the government is under obligation to provide all students with books and uniforms.*

The K-P government claims to be spending a significant amount of money on education programmes with results expected in the medium and long-term.

While reading and math proficiencies in Pakistan remain below the regional average, blended learning programmes and use of technology may just help them learn faster – bridging the gap.

_Published in The Express Tribune, June 21st, 2017._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Awesome now ensure their protection from vandalism, educate people about renewable energy.

Renewable energy is the way forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

*عید کی چھٹیوں میں ملک بھر سے سیاحوں کی بڑی تعداد خیبرپختونخوا کا رخ۔ صوبے کے پُرفضا مقامات میں 25 لاکھ افراد نے بسیرا کیا۔ 4 دنوں میں 15 لاکھ سیاحوں نے گلیات٬ ناران٬ کاغان کا دورہ کیا۔ خیبرپختونخوا حکومت نے سیاحوں کی آمد پر بھرپور اقدامات اُٹھائے اور اُن کو Facilitate کیا۔*
*




 https://www.facebook.com/




*


----------



## BetterPakistan

The Newly established Traffic Warden Police Abbottabad equipped with the state-of-the-art heavy bikes and body mounted cameras those would monitor the activities of traffic officials. Abbottabad Police committed to modernize the police force and pen cameras are a part of the strategy, while the cameras are capable of recording audio and video.

The traffic wardens of #Abbottabad are also equipped with state of the art heavy bikes to cope with the traffic issues in the district Abbottabad. Traffic wardens would use the cameras while imposing fine on vehicle, including stopping and issuing a fine ticket to the driver. The cameras would capture the moments of proceedings in real time which would be monitored every day. It was disclosed that after checking the recording of the cameras on daily basis disciplinary action would also be taken if any traffic warden found guilty.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

*Education reforms by Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government*

THE Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaaf led Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has embarked upon revolutionary education reforms in the province that is destined to go long way in not only enhancing the literacy rate but would also ensure modern education to every knowledge seeker hence attracting every parent to send their kids to the school.
They include:-

Uniform Education System

In order to introduce a uniform system of education, The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Elementary & Secondary Education Department (ESED) is revising textbooks. So far textbooks up to class five have been revised. New books are easier to understand and are structured in manner, which will help students in concepts instead of root learning. The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Elementary & Secondary Education Department conducted uniform and universal examination for class five in all public and private schools. The purpose of these examinations was to improve quality of education in KP since these assessments provided information about shortcomings which is helping planners to address service delivery in effective manners. To achieve this purpose the ESED is following a phased approach. As a first step, universal students’ assessments were conducted in 2017. The department has assigned the conduct of these assessments to the Boards of Intermediate and Secondary Education (BISE).

Schools Completed

During last three years, The Department of Elementary & Secondary Education (ESED) has successfully established and completed about 450 new schools in KP. All of these schools are fully resourced and functioning according to the data available at ESED. About 229 schools have been sanctioned while 221 are in process.

Budget

The ESED’s budget continued upward shift and kept increasing since 2013. In 2013- 14 the total budget was 64 Billion, which then increased to 88 Billion in 2014-15, 99.4 Billion in 2015-16, 118.7 Billion in 2016-17 and 136.194 Billion this year (2017- 18). The ESED’s Budget has increased by 14.51% as compared to FY2016-17 while overall increase in Education budget has been 113.84% over the last 5 years.

Enrolment

The enrolment of students in government schools increased over the last three years with 4.17 million students in 2014-15, 4.219 million in 2015-16 and 4.274 million in 2016-17. Reforms in education system improved parents confidence as a result more than 34,000 students migrated from private to government schools in 2016, while this year a record migration of 151,000 students have been observed in government schools.

Some of the Key Achievements of ESED:

Provision of basic and missing facilities has been one of ESED priorities. During last three years, ESED has constructed more than 10,000 additional classrooms, more than 14,400 boundary walls, more than 17,350 Group Latrines in addition to the completion of more than 10550 Schools electrification projects. More than 13600 schools were provided clean drinking water. In total the Department Spent Rs. 21 Billion on the missing facilities.

These initiatives have improved both teachers and parent’s confidence on ESED reforms and as a result students’ enrollment increased and students drop-out significantly decreased. To ensure transparency, accountability and merit – ESED in last three years hired about 40,000 teachers through an independent testing process of NTS.

More than 83,000 teachers will be trained though British Council on using English as medium of instruction. Additionally, more than 45,000 teachers are receiving training on phonics, which will help in improving teachers and students’ English pronunciation skills. Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is the only province that has allocated budget for its Education Sector Plan in-line with the Sustainable Development Goals (SDGs) of United Nation on education and is achieving the budgetary target allocations in time.

To encourage girl’s education and to maximize enrollment of girls, we have built 1413 new girls’ community schools in which more than 70,000 students are enrolled. More than 30,000 education vouchers were distributed among the students of total 500 million rupees. Additionally ESED built 1350 IT Labs in schools to reduce the gap between private and publicschools. Around 1100 Schools were also provided Interactive White Boards to advance students learning skills. To ensure enrollment and schooling of poor students, ESED started vouchers scheme, which has so far reached to 13,000 poor students.

Under this program, poor students are enrolled in their nearest private schools. The first Government Girls Cadet College has been established in Mardan with an allocation of Rs. 3 Billion. To encourage students in extra-curricular activities ESED established 5000 play areas and more than 140 sports grounds in schools. The establishment of an Independent Monitoring Unit (IMU) has helped in reduction of teacher’s absenteeism by up to 10%. We have introduced a teachers’ incentive program to recognize the performance of teachers.

Under this scheme, more than 1900 best performing teachers received prizes of 100,000 and 50,000 cash in 2016 while more than 900 teachers received incentives in 2015. The establishment of Independent Monitoring Unit in 2013 has helped in overcoming Teachers absenteeism by up to 15%, more than 8000 actions were taken against absent teachers while Rs. 190 million have been recovered in salaries.

The ESED has introduced compulsory Quranic Education in Schools from Class One to intermediate class. The ESED has allocated Rs. 4 billion to provide furniture to schools, which will benefit more than 1.4 million students and teachers. The ESED has completed more than 50 six-class rooms’ schools while another 350 are in progress. To encourage healthy habits among the students, 5000 sports kits were provided to students and more than 7500 play areas and 198 sports grounds have been completed.

As the load shedding just like other social sectors has badly affected education system but ESED is making sure to convert our schools to solar energy. To ensure uninterrupted supply of the electricity during school times, more than 5500 schools have been converted to solar electricity while another 8000 are expected to be completed in the next year. In order to improve transparency and accountability, Biometric system has been installed in 76 offices and 480 schools. To improve creative skills in students, ESED distributed more than 5.1 million drawing books in students all over KP.

The ESED has started prizes to the top position holders of Government Schools. Under this scheme, the government will give Rs One Million, Rs. 500,000, Rs. 300,000 prizes to those students of government schools who will get 1st, 2nd and 3rd position in their board examrespectively. One such example is available from 2016 when a Physically-challenged Faisal Malik, who was stricken by polio during the early years of his life and still uses crutches to walk, clinched the top position in the intermediate examinations in Abbottabad district in KP. Faisal came out on top from a pool of over 58,000 students. Malik Faisal bagged the first position with 810 marks and was awarded 500,000 by the Chief Minister of KP Pervez Khattak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

*24 lakh families given Health Cards in KPK: Imran*

PESHAWAR, Pakistan: The Chairman Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) Imran Khan has said that as many as 24 lakh families have been given Health Cards in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and an handsome amount of Rs 700 million have been spent on the scheme during last six months.

While addressing a press conference at Lady Reading Hospital in Peshawar on Thursday, Imran Khan said that increase of provincial health budget from Rs 18 billion to Rs 65 billion reflects our commitment to revolutionize health system by introducing new health reforms.

The PTI Chief said that our activities are aimed to increase the standard of government hospitals to health facilities run by private sector. He said that our government has the credit to introduce reforms in provincial health that were ignored by previous governments.

Imran Khan said that strength of doctors in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has been increased from 3,000 to 6500 and 95 percent seats of doctors in rural health centers and district hospitals have been filled. He said that doctors are far better paid in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa as compared to other provinces.

Imran said that the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has also decided to install solar power generating units in RHCs and district hospitals of the province to improve health delivery system as government often faced opposition in form of litigation when it wanted to introduce reforms.

In addition, the PTI Chief said that when system in the hospitals would be improved, foreign qualified doctors would prefer to serve in their Country.

The PTI Chief said that 27 doctors from outside the Country have applied to serve in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

*The children of Zamung Kor*

Zamung Kor provides young children who previously worked as garbage collectors, beggars or labourers, access to free schooling, food, lodging and counselling services.









PESHAWAR: Last year, 10-year-old Shoaib was collecting scraps from garbage cans in Peshawar to sell for a few bucks. Today, his dirty clothes have been replaced. His matted hair washed and his gunnysack swapped for a school bag. He now sits in a corridor of Zamung Kor in Peshawar cheerfully chatting away with his classmates.








Shoaib was brought to Zamung Kor by his grandfather. “My family always wanted me to get a proper education, but they could not afford one,” he tells Geo.TV, “This place is now my new home.”



The 10-year-old’s story is not unique. There are over 128 children in the government-run Zamung Kor, with similar stories. These boys worked as garbage collectors, beggars or labourers until state authorities rescued them.

Zamung Kor was inaugurated in November 2015 by the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government. It is the first-of-its-kind live-in shelter and rehabilitation centre in the country for street children and orphans. 

At the facility, young children have access to free schooling, food, lodging and counselling services. Bankrolled by the provincial government, Rs430 million have been earmarked for the project of which Rs157 million have been released thus far.







Students attending classes at Zamung Kor




Students and faculty at Zamung Kor




Students attending classes at Zamung Kor




Students attending classes at Zamung Kor




Students attending classes at Zamung Kor





Students and faculty at Zamung Kor





In the coming years, the educational facility will be expanded to include a sports ground, an auditorium and a cricket academy.



“We are not running an orphanage,” says Maj (retd) Haris Khan Khattak, the director of Zamung Kor, “Once rehabilitated, these children will be reintegrated into the society as valuable and contributing citizens.”



When the facility first opened its doors, it had only 15 children, all boys, although it can house up to 1,000. Khattak says identifying and bringing children to the institute is trickier than they initially thought. They need a larger staff and more vehicles. Yet, he is hopeful that the numbers will go up in the next three years.



There are an estimated 3.3 million child labourers in the country, in the age group of 5-9 and 10-14 years. Out of these, one million are in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, according to the Child Labour Survey of 1996. No updated figure is available. 

In order to get an accurate picture, the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaaf-led government has set aside Rs40 million from the 2017-2018 budget for a new survey.



“We need more such initiatives, especially one for girls, to deal with child labour in the country,” explains Khattak, adding that “We have had children who were exposed to radicalisation. Then there were those who were abused on a daily basis and were addicted to drugs. These children are showing remarkable progress today.”



Most of those in the institute are orphans. Others are categorised as children at risk, vulnerable children, children without parental care, children of the street and children on the streets. They are brought to Zamung Kor after Child Protection Units refer them here.







Students enjoying a game of carrom at Zamung Kor




Students at Zamung Kor enjoying a break




Packing away their things




Students catching up in the dormitory




Students enjoying a game of carrom at Zamung Kor





Students at Zamung Kor enjoying a break





The provincial government’s effort has been largely applauded across the board, yet there are still some reservations. 

“There are only 11 Child Protection Units in the province,” says Imran Takkar, a child rights activist, “and most are in terrible conditions while some have had their donor funding withdrawn.” 

The focus, he says, should also be on establishing and strengthen such units in the 26 districts of the province. “Helping children off the streets is our responsibility, but so is finding out why they ended up there in the first place.”

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## BetterPakistan

*Rs 500m projects initiated to beautify Timergara*

TIMERGARA: Tehsil Nazim Riaz Mohammad on Friday said several projects had been launched under the Timergara city uplift and beautification plan, for which, the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government had allocated Rs500 million.

Briefing journalists here, he said footpaths had been constructed on both sides of the river from Balambat Bridge to the main city, while work on reconstruction of the Timergara Rest House Road was in final stage.

He said the construction of a waiting room for women with all basic facilities, washrooms and installation of water filtration plant at the Timergara bus stand were part of the city’s beautification plan. He said all available resource were being utilised to make the city clean and green, and for the purpose, three main squares -- Gorgory, Timergara and Shaheed Chowk -- were being rebuilt.

A traffic plan for the city has also been devised which will be implemented in a month, the nazim said, adding all roads and streets would be renovated under the project.

POWER PROTEST: Hundreds of residents of Mayar Jandol on Friday blocked the main road against prolonged power outages and low voltage. The local traders’ community also joined the protest.

On the occasion, the local government representatives complained the people had been facing acute water shortage as water supply schemes were run on power supply.

They said the duration of loadshedding had increased manifold in the hot weather, and threatened to continue their protest if the Pesco did not take notice of their grievances.

ACCOUNTANT GENERAL VISITS DIR: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Accountant General Sharifullah Wazir on Friday said all district account officers had been directed to clear the outstanding bills of the government employees within a week, failing which the employees could directly register complaints in his office.

He stated this while talking to mediapersons after visiting the district accounts office. He checked different sections of the accounts office and expressed satisfaction on the performance of the staff. Mr Wazir directed the staff to behave politely with visiting government employees.

He said positive changes had been introduced in accounts offices where one could see a strict check and balance system. He said a complaint cell had been set up at the AG office in Peshawar where any government employee and contractor could register their complaints. He said a computerised system for payment of pensions had been launched to facilitate the pensioners.

_Published in Dawn, July 22nd, 2017_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Central Development Working Party has approved construction of twenty small dams in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa with a cost of over 970 million rupees.

The approval was granted at CWP’s meeting held in Islamabad today with Minister for Planning Ahsan Iqbal in the chair.

The meeting also approved to construct a boundary wall of Agriculture University Peshawar and the Federal Government will bear its cost. It approved construction of new blocks in Upper Dir University and establishment of a university in Turbat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

New police assistant lines in Abbottabad 



















_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*70 MW Suki Kinari HPP,* is an under construction,run-of-the-river hydropower project located on the Kunhar river in the Kaghan valley of Mansehra District Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, which has an installed generation capacity of 870 MW. The project is one of Pakistan's largest private-sector power development project, and is being constructed as part of the China–Pakistan Economic Corridor's "Early Harvest" projects,
Suki-Kinari HydroPower project to create more than 4,000 jobs for locals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BetterPakistan

*Sehat Insaf Card to be extended to 24 lakh families in KP*

PESHAWAR: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has approved the extension of the Sehat Insaf Card to all employees of public and autonomous bodies including university, medical institutes, as well as lawyers, journalists etc.

This decision was taken by the CM during a meeting at Chief Minister Secretariat Peshawar, over extension of Sehat Insaf Card to 69% of the population of the province. The Health secretary gave a detailed presentation on the extension of the scheme, saying that under the CM’s directions, this facility would be extended to 24 lakh families of the province.

Previously it was available for 51% of the population. Under the extension plan, 7 Lakh additional families would be provided with the Sehat Insaf Card. Necessary steps have already been taken and an agreement was reached with State Life Insurance which would be renewed on August 31, 2017. The newly included families would receive healthcare facilities by July 1, 2018.

The Sehat Insaf Card was originally introduced for the poor and deserving families of the province who have no resources to obtain healthcare facilities. However, several different departments request facilitation through Sehat Insaf Card, which would be accommodated through the option of paying a premium.

The Health secretary was directed to write to the concerned department and hold a consultation for the purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kohat Tunnel; Khyber-Pakhtunwa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Work on Latamber Dam under progress *

KARAK: Work on Latamber Dam in district Karak is under progress. According to official sources, the project will be completed in three years at a cost of Rs 760 million.

On its completion, the dam will irrigate more than twelve thousand acres barren land in Karak and Bannu districts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

They are doing work on many projects. Some are under construction, while many are in different stages of feasibility studies. Please note it takes many years for hydro projects feasibility to be completed, as they have to perform many tests, such silt, degradation, Environmental impact, Geophysical, Earthquakes impacts, and many more. 


*Under Construction*

Sr. No. Name of Project Name of District Potential (MW) Completion Date 
1. Ranolia HPP Kohistan 17 MW March 2015 
2. Machai HPP Mardan 2.6 MW March 2015 
3. Daral Khwar HPP Swat 36.6 MW December 2015
4. Koto HPP Dir (Lower) 40 MW 2019 
5. Jabori HPP Mansehra 10.2 MW 2018 
6. Karora (New) HPP Shangla 11.8 MW 2018 
7. Matiltan HPP Swat 84 MW 2019 
8. Lawi HPP Chitral 69 MW 2019 


*TOTAL....................... 271.2 MW*

*Feasibility Studies Completed Stage-2*

S.No *Name of Project *Capacity (MW)..... Cost (Rs Billion) Status Target..... Completion 

1-- Kari Mushkar HPP* Chitral* 446 MW 174.75 Feasibility Study to initiated ...(Completion 2016---2022 
2-- Tor Camp Godobar HPP *Chitral* 409 MW... 153.37bn 
3-- Gabral Kalam HPP *Swat* 110 MW..... 41.25Bn 


*Total--------------- 965 MW*--- Rs.369.37 bn


*Feasibility Studies Completed Stage-1*

S.No Name of Project Location Capacity(MW) 

1 Balakot HPP Mansehra 300 
2 Naran HPP Mansehra 188 
3 Bata Kundi HPP Mansehra 105 
4 Barikot Patrak HPP Dir 47 
5 Patrak-Shangrail HPP Dir 22 
6 Shogo Kach HPP Dir 102 
7 Ghor band Khwar HPP Shangla 20.8 
8 Nandihar Khwar HPP Battagram 12.3 
9 Arkari Gol HPP Chitral 99 
10 Mujigram-Shoghor HPP Chitral 64 
11 Istaru Booni HPP Chitral 72 
12 Ghrait-Swir Lasht HPP Chitral 377 
13 Booni-Zaith HPP Chitral 350 
14 Jamshill More Lasht HPP Chitral 260 
15 Laspur-Murigram HPP Chitral 230 

*Total....................... 2249 MW*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*KP govt plans to construct 38 grid stations in next 5 years*

PESHAWAR (APP): The government has planned to construct 38 new grid stations in next five years in Khyber Pakthunkhwa to improve electricity voltage besides providing uninterrupted power supply to consumers. 

Pesco Chief Engineer Project Management Unit Akbar Khan said this while giving briefing to participants of the 134th Junior Management Course of Wapda Staff College Islamabad that visited Pesco headquarters here on Friday. 

Participants of different power distribution companies of 134th Junior Management Course of Wapda Staff College Islamabad besides senior officials of Pesco Headquarters attended the meeting. 

Chief Engineer Project Management Unit (PMU) and Director General Human Resources Muhammad Salim Jahangir gave detailed briefing about Pesco’s structure, developmental activities and services to customers. The chief engineer project management unit briefed the participants of the course about developmental activities.

During next five years, he said 38 new grid stations will be constructed while the capacity of nine grid stations of 33 KV and 66 KV will be upgraded in the province. Similarly, rehabilitation of the two grid station in the province will be carried out and new power transformers would be installed in new grid stations. With the completion of these power projects, he said the whole distribution system will be improved and complaints of the customers will be redressed.

Similarly, the course participants were also briefed about the photo meter reading. Director General (HR) Muhammad Salim Jahangir also briefed the officers about human resource and administrative matters and Pesco’s structure. Later on the delegation visited various departments of the Pesco where they were briefed about the performance of the concerned sections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

*One Billion Trees Planted in Pakistan’s NW Province*

ISLAMABAD —
Pakistan’s northwestern province, Khyber Pakhtunkhaw (KPK), has planted an unprecedented 1 billion trees in just more than two years and surpassed an international commitment of restoring 350,000 hectares of forests and degraded land.

The massive effort aims to turn the tide on land degradation and loss in the mountainous, formerly forested KPK, which lies in the Hindu Kush mountain range.

Imran Khan, head of the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) party governing the province, launched the reforestation campaign, dubbed “Billion Tree Tsunami,” in 2015.





Pictures of a river bank before and after the Billion Tree Tsunami campaign.
Goal reached early

The cricket-star-turned politician revealed to VOA that the goal of adding 1 billion trees by planting and natural regeneration has been achieved this month, well ahead of the original deadline of December 2017.

He says his party plans to organize a special event in Islamabad in late August to celebrate the successful completion of the project, and experts as well as foreign diplomats will be invited.

“We will show them by coordinates, on Google map you can go and see where these trees have been planted, 1 billion trees, this is now the model for the rest of Pakistan,” Khan said.





Punjab, Sindh, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and Balochistan provinces, Pakistan
High deforestation rate

Pakistan is seventh on the list of the countries mostly likely to be affected by global warming and has one of the highest deforestation rates in Asia. Decades of tree felling have reduced the country’s forests to less than 3 percent of its land area. About 40 percent of the remaining forests are in KPK.

Khan hopes his reforestation drive will decrease the effects of global warming and natural disasters like floods that cause devastation in KPK and elsewhere in Pakistan every year.

“If you plant trees, we have discovered, by the river banks it sustains the rivers. But most importantly, the glaciers that are melting in the mountains, and one of the biggest reasons is because there has been a massive deforestation. So, this billion tree is very significant for our future,” Khan said.

The International Union for Conservation of Nature (IUCN) in a statement Friday congratulated the Pakistani province on reaching the “momentous milestone.”

“This marks the first Bonn Challenge pledge to reach its restoration goal,” the organization noted.

The Bonn Challenge, set up in 2011, calls for the restoration of 150 million hectares of deforested and degraded lands by 2020, and 350 million hectares by 2030.

More than 20 countries have so far responded to the challenge, expressing an ambition to restore more than 60 million hectors by 2020 with more commitments expected.

KPK’s reforestation campaign made it the only province or subnational entity to be included in the Bonn Challenge.

“The Billion Tree Tsunami initiative is a true conservation success story, one that further demonstrates Pakistan’s leadership role in the international restoration effort and continued commitment to the Bonn Challenge,” acknowledged Inger Anderson, director general of IUCN.

Nurseries produce 25,000 saplings

Provincial officials say the campaign has achieved its restoration target through a combination of protected natural regeneration, 60 percent, and planned afforestation, 40 percent.

Many small-scale nurseries, producing up to 25,000 saplings each, have been set up with cash advances and a guaranteed purchase agreement from the provincial government.

The KPK government has invested $123 million to help establish 13,000 private tree nurseries in almost every district of the province, producing hundreds of thousands of saplings of local and imported tree varieties, including pines, walnuts and eucalyptus, officials say.

Local economies benefit

This has boosted local incomes, generated thousands of green jobs, and empowered unemployed youth and women in the province. An additional $100 million will be allocated to maintain the project through June 2020.

“This support makes the project one of the largest eco-investments ever made in Pakistan,” according to the IUCN.

It noted the newly planted trees are reinforcing riverbanks and add tree resources to agricultural lands engaged in farm forestry. They also improve biodiversity by restoring wildlife shelters and contribute to CO2 sequestration through new tree plantations.

“But we could not have done it if the local communities were not involved,” Khan said. “The local communities first grew the nurseries and then amongst them people who then protected the trees, the saplings when they were planted. It is one of the most successful experiments ever, and we have 85 percent survival rate.”

Experts at World Wildlife Fund-Pakistan, which is monitoring and auditing the tree-planting effort in KPK, say the project has been an environmental, economic and social success, with one of the highest survival rates of trees in the world, ranging from 70 to 90 percent.

“If the trend continues, there will be more birds, there will be more microbes, there will be more insects, so there will be more animals, so more habitats. The ecosystem will kind of literally revive in certain places. There will be more rains because we do need rains,” Hamaad Khan Naqi, WWF-Pakistan’s director general, told VOA.

PTI’s Khan says the provincial government has enforced a complete ban on the cutting and felling of trees in reserved forests across KPK.

Authorities have also curtailed activities of the powerful “timber mafia” by dismantling hundreds of illegal sawmills and arresting timber cutters.

At least two forest guards have been killed in such encounters while many braved injuries, Khan said.

The popularity and recognition of the provincial initiative has encouraged the central government last year to announce its own “Green Pakistan” program, with a goal to plant more than 100 million trees in the next five years.

Source:- https://www.voanews.com/a/one-billion-trees-planted-in-pakistan-nw-province/3983609.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Mingora Degree College gets a new building today in Swat, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province, Pakistan.*












*

Newly Academic block in Government Higher Secondary School Ghani Dhery, Dargai, Malakand













*

*

44 rooms newly constructed Youth hostel is ready in Batakundi Naran, Mansehra.*
*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

The celebrations for #Pakistan at Zamung Kor started off with the recitation of the Quran & singing of the national anthem

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*New park in Fizagat, Swat is all set to open its doors for the people of KP*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*IT Lab inaugurated in Distt : Buner.*
*












*

*

End to Patwari Culture in Mardan :: Service Delivery Center renovated and will be open for Public soon.*
*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction site of Koto Hydropower, located at Koto Timergara, Dir Lower. Total capacity of the project is 40.8MW.



























_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*New IT Lab inaugurated in Distt : Kohat.*
*












*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Introducing Ist Time in K P K Mobile Milk Testing Laboratory.










*

=======================================================================

Government Girls Higher Secondary School Dagai Swabi) construction completed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Visited 3 different valleys for potential tourist resorts. Morra valley in Elahi & Choor in Palas Tehsil are most beautiful spots on this earth. By opening new resorts, pressure will be off existing resorts & employment opportunities will be created for local people :: Imran Khan.






























__

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Peshawar Sports Complex gets a modern and highly equipped Gymnasium for WOMEN*


*













*


*Latest images of 1 of the tunnel of SwatMotorway*
*








*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

_*Women and Children Park inaugurated in Kohat*_
_*







*_

*Government Girls High School Hangu gets IT lab; more than 1300 IT labs established across KP*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

11.8 MW Karora Hydro Power project in Shangla is under construction and is expected to be completed by November 2017 !
A project by KPK govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*KP Government to establish modern health laboratory in Peshawar *
*




*
*Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has decided to establish a modern health laboratory in Peshawar on the pattern of National Health Laboratory Islamabad. 

The World Health Organization and National Institute of Health Islamabad will provide technical assistance and equipment for this purpose.

The provincial government has allocated one hundred and fifty million rupees for establishment of the laboratory which will start functioning in October this year.

This will reduce burden on NIH which currently receives samples from the whole country as well as Afghanistan.
*
*
http://www.radio.gov.pk/10-Aug-2017...h-laboratory-in-peshawar#.WaUaH45y7CM.twitter*

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Small houses to be constructed for poor people across KP *
*



*

*http://www.radio.gov.pk/07-Aug-2017...or-poor-people-across-kp#.WaUaqHgJrjY.twitter*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pukhtoonkhwa receives it's first MOBILE EMERGENCY UNIT. 
First unit is a sample being inspected by Sacertary of Health and Medical Warehouse Team.
A good initiative by KPK Government.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Installation of Power Transformers in switch yard is under process at a 36.6 MW Daral Khwar Hydro power project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Standardisation of schools swiftly progressing in all districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, view of standardised school in Malakand*
*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
=============================================================================

Record developmental work taking place to promote Tourism in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa; Tourism on its own can take KP to the TOP !*
*

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Beautification of pedestrian bridges :: #Peshawar Hashtnagri pedestrian bridge getting facelift

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
==================================================================

Solar Panels installation in final stage at main GT Road (Mardan-Malakand) at GujarGhari Mardan*
*






*

*
Beautification of Kohat is just another example of GoKP developing the under-developed/less developed districts of KP









*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Gujjar Garji road lights converted to Solar in Mardan*
*

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Bahrain riverside offers a terrific view of river #Daral, which is a famous lake where transcendental beauty mingles with myths.*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Pakistan's Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province Government Inaugurates IT Lab in Government Girls High School Saro Shah, Mardan.*
*


























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
DHQ Batkhela will be completed by April 2018*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Local Government System in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is changing lives of the common people*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Under-Construction Government High Secondary School Balogram District Swat.*
*



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Family Park in Fizagat Swat Valley ready for inauguration; another park will be constructed in Saidu Sharif, 80 more Parks in KP*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*New building of Higher Secondary School Mardan is completed, inauguration soon*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Pakistan's Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province Government Inaugurates IT Lab in Government Girls High School, Jahangair Abad, Mardan*
*


























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
Its always the small efforts that makes difference :: GoKP installed hundreds of benches in different tourists resorts in Hazara*
*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*KPK Government completed Charsadda Sports Complex for the people of KP*
*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Beautiful and well furnished Government Rest Houses are OPEN for public in Galiyat Booking # 0992331531*
*


































*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BetterPakistan

*KP offers incentives to attract investment in oil & gas sector*

The provincial government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is offering attractive incentives to woo local and foreign investors for investment in the oil and gas sector of the province. Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is producing crude oil to the tune of 53,322 barrels per day and natural gas to the tune of 443 million cubic feet per day and LPG to the tune of 550 tons per diem and planning to increase the same to 200,000, 2,000 and 3,000 respectively.

Currently, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa contributes over 50 percent of Pakistan crude oil production, 15 percent gas and 25 percent of LPG produced by the province alone with new Geological Frontier (Unexplored terrain) where 10 energy and power companies are active. The provincial government through Planning and Development (P&D) Department had started work on the framing of first-ever investment policy to attract domestic and foreign investors.

In this connection, the provincial government is also consulting stakeholders to include their inputs in the draft investment policy and last week consultations with the representatives of various chambers of the province and representative of the Federation of Pakistan Chamber of Commerce and Industry (FPCCI) was part of such initiative.

In the proposed policy, the provincial government is highlighting both potentials and incentives offered by it to the investors and seeking their recommendations in making them further investors' friendly. The government of KPK through Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Oil & Gas Company Limited (KPOGCL), a corporate body to interact and facilitate oil and gas exploration and production and services companies. This autonomous institutional arrangement has very encouraging response from the international and national investors.

The oil and gas exploration and production companies in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (Zone 1) receives the highest price of oil and gas produced compared with other zones of the country. This attraction makes the sector as one of the most promising tenet of the provincial economy and further augmented with the huge reserve base of the oil and gas in the province out of which the maximum is yet to be explored while having an exploration success ratio of 1:2.8.

The incentives offered by the provincial government are included the provision of effective and immediate security for full tenure of the oil and gas exploration projects at subsidized rates, zero rate provincial sales tax during exploration phase, including seismic and drilling phases.

After declaration of commercially PST would be at the rate of 20 percent. Therefore, no PST would be charged during exploration phase, including seismic and drilling phase. The incentive would reduce the unwanted burden on investors looking to discover hydrocarbons in KPK. However, once there is a discovery, 20 percent PST shall be charged.

The KPOGCL would provide pre-feasibility studies of highly potential projects with technical data and facilitation at step wise regulatory approval to award of project and would prove support in conducting detailed bankable studies with manpower and technical expertise.

The provincial government also offers G2G agreements also if federal or provincial foreign governments have 51 percent or more shares in the company. These companies would be eligible for obtaining Petroleum Concession Blocks without participating in the bidding rounds. Thus instead of 100 percent ownership, the state-owned companies even with 51 percent ownership would be eligible for G2G agreements to get the Petroleum Concession Blocks. These state owned companies to apply for petroleum concession blocks with KPOGCL who will pursue it further.

Training funds is to be 75 percent during exploration phase and 115 percent during production phase, which is to be reduced to 75 percent in exploration phase from 100 percent to reduce the cost of the investors and subsequently to be raised to 115 percent in production phase. First 3 years royalty shall be 11.5 percent instead of 12.5 percent and later on will be 12.5 percent.

Production bonus 5 percent discount first phase, then 102.5 percent and 5 percent rebate in production phase in first tier. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) will issue no objection certificate (NoC) in only 15 days as compare to present period of three months, land acquisition in three months.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Family Park in Fizagat is NOW OPEN for the families*
*



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Beautification of #Dir valley being done by government of #KPK *
*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I M Sikander

STRANGER BIRD said:


> *Local Government System in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is changing lives of the common people*


This is Rawalpindi bhai sahib. 
اتنی چول نہ مارو بھائی ۔


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*New waiting areas constructed in General Bus Stand Peshawar*






*Images of the 6 out of 9 Universities established in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa under PTI tenure*








*



Police School of Investigation in Hayatabad, #Peshawar*
*










*

*












*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khalidr

Any update on Peshawar Model down and computerization of land record..


----------



## Rocket science

There is a lot difference made by PTI government

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocket science

There is very much to discuss and much more to develope


----------



## Imad.Khan

Ranasikander said:


> This is Rawalpindi bhai sahib.
> اتنی چول نہ مارو بھائی ۔




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910569732688039942
*اتنی چول نہ مارو بھائی* ۔

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Beautification of Kalam swiftly progressing; after Galiyat, Kalam is upgraded to fulfil the requirements of Tourists*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## koolio

Has the road been carpeted all the way upto Kalam??


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*New ATS Block inaugurated in Police Lines, Mardan*







*Environment friendly bags distributed among the locals and tourists in Galiyat





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

not really the traditional infrastructure development but shows how KPK govt and KPK police are listening to the people and are trying to change their mentality. KPK is moving forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Free health facilities being provided to over 11.5m people in KP*







An official of Provincial Health Department told Radio Pakistan Peshawar correspondent that after the launch of the third phase this month, the number of beneficiaries will reach to twenty million.

Under the programme, each beneficiary will get treatment facilities up to five hundred and forty thousand rupees annually in over one hundred hospitals of the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RealNapster

ghazi52 said:


> *Free health facilities being provided to over 11.5m people in KP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An official of Provincial Health Department told Radio Pakistan Peshawar correspondent that after the launch of the third phase this month, the number of beneficiaries will reach to twenty million.
> 
> Under the programme, each beneficiary will get treatment facilities up to five hundred and forty thousand rupees annually in over one hundred hospitals of the province.



Hellow @ghazi52 ! Good work. 

If you have time. You should start a thread on Pesh Brt project as this project is in full swing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PMT.







Work started on the Reach-III, Hayatabad.















_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Naran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

*KP govt to setup CPEC IT park in Peshawar*

*








The government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has decided to construct China Pakistan Economic Corridor Information (CPEC) Technology Park in Peshawar , reported Radio Pakistan. 

A spokesman of the provincial government told Radio Pakistan's Peshawar correspondent that land for the park has been acquired and construction work on it will be started shortly.

Park will be completed at a cost of more than fourteen million dollars.

The park will boost trade and business activities besides creating job opportunities for youth of the province.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Clean and Green Peshawar*

























*Bahrain, Swat Valley Swat - KPK Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RealNapster

حویلیاں۔ ہزارہ ڈویژن کی پہلی ماحول دوست شاپنگ بیگ ایجنسی کا افتتاح بیگہ روڈ حویلیاں میں کر دیا گیا ۔ اس موقع پر تحصیل ناظم سردار ارسل پرویز ، ٹی ایم او سمیع اللہ خان اور صدر یونین آف جرنلسٹس قادر بخش کی موجودگی میں ماحول دوست شاپنگ بیگ کو جلانے کا کامیاب تجربہ بھی کیا گیا ۔ جلنے کے بعد ماحول دوست شاپنگ بیگ مکمل راکھ بن جاتا ہے جو ماحول کیلئے انتہائی مفید ہے۔ 
کمپنی پرائس پر ماحول دوست شاپنگ بیگ حاصل کرنے کیلئے مندرجہ ذیل پتہ پر رابطہ کریں 

مشال ٹریڈرز ۔ بیگہ روڈ حویلیاں 
فون نمبر - 03325512093
ای میل - MaholDost@gmail.com
#MaholDost

*#KPK*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Medical and Allied building of Lady Reading Hospital near Completion , Peshawar














Newly constructed trauma centre in Haripur, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The Mardan Medical Complex (MMC) *has become the fourth public sector hospital of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa where brain tumor surgery procedures have been launched at its Neurosurgery Department.

The first brain tumor surgery was done on Tuesday, which was the first major surgery in the Neurosurgery Department that was established in 2009, but lacked trained neurosurgeons in the past. It was in January this year when the Board of Governors (BoG) hired trained neurosurgeons. Among the three trained neurosurgeons was Assistant Professor Dr Naeemul Haq.

After joining the MMC, Dr Naeemul Haq and his three-member team launched the first specialist neurosurgery services for the patients. The MMC is catering to the needs of patients from Mardan and its catchment areas such as Swabi, Buner, Bajaur and the Malakand region. Brain tumor surgery is stated to be the most difficult and sensitive surgical procedure.

According to senior neurosurgeons, the facility was until now available only at the Lady Reading Hospital (LRH) and Hayatabad Medical Complex (HMC) in Peshawar and Ayub Teaching Hospital (ATH) in Abbottabad.

Dr Naeemul Haq and his team have conducted 200 neurosurgery procedures in one year. Professor Dr Mumtaz Ali Khan, head of the Neurosurgery and Trauma Department of the LRH, is stated to have played a key role in developing and equipping the Neurosurgery Department in MMC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Judicial Complex Charsadda completed and will be Inaugurated on 25 November 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Qayum Sports Complex* Peshawar is now fully equipped sports complex with new facilities.


----------



## ghazi52

Police Line Kohat Completed.


----------



## ghazi52

Lowari Tunnel is now Operational for Chitral KPK


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Swat motor way














































Sports Complex

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed1.

Love the idea of engaging women for the tree/plant plantation. If Pakistan has to progress we cannot have 50% of our population just sitting at home.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

50 Ton Transformer Reaches Kalkatak on Way to Drosh for 106 MW Golen Gol Hydro-power project .
KPK : Chitral:







*PTCL and KP Govt to Establish Incubator and Tech Park in Peshawar*

Pakistan Telecommunication Company Limited (PTCL) has inked a strategic agreement with the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Information Technology Board for provision of ICT services and a facility to establish a state-of-the-art Incubation Center (Innovation Lab) and Software Technology Park (STP) in Peshawar.

The Incubation center and STP will have fully managed IT & Telecom services such as high speed internet, international connectivity, voice and WiFi for the young start up entrepreneurs and IT companies.

PTCL will be extending Cloud services and surveillance solutions to companies in the incubation center and in the STP. The telecom giant will also provide mentorship to tech startups enrolled in the incubation center.

Adil Rashid, Chief Digital Services Officer at PTCL, while speaking on the occasion said,

We are delighted to extend our partnership with Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in the field of IT & Telecom. We are honored that KP IT Board has selected PTCL as a partner for establishing incubation centers and STPs in the province. The initiatives taken by the KP IT Ministry for growth of ICT sector will help transform key sectors as health and education. PTCL remains committed to improving the lifestyle and empowering people through its futuristic and diversified products and digital services.

Speaking on the occasion, Shahram Khan, Senior Minister for IT and Health, KP, said,

KP Govt from its start had a strong vision of serving its citizens by providing innovative services to the masses of KP and has already initiated many projects of public welfare. The Durshal Project & STPs will not only enable IT and Tech start-ups to grow their business, but will also provide job opportunities for fresh graduates in the field of IT & business management.

The facility will provide cost effective office solution equipped with latest ICT services under one roof. The establishment of incubation center will go a long way in the growth of IT business in the KP province and will enable young and creative tech startups to grow their businesses and contribute to country’s GDP.

The agreement was signed by M. Suleman Awan, General Manager, Digital Services, PTCL and by Imran Khan, Director Administration, KP IT Board, Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.


----------



## ghazi52

State-of-the-art Reporting Rooms were established in Mansehra to end the thana culture prevalent in the Moharrar offices and to give public a sense of security and ownership of the police.














Lacci High School. Kohat KPK


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Billion Tree tsunami is a fantastic initiative
Yuge change




















In 20 years people will be coming to KPK for camping and vacation


Canal and road side plantation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Syed1. said:


> Love the idea of engaging women for the tree/plant plantation. If Pakistan has to progress we cannot have 50% of our population just sitting at home.



Well these are generally students volunteering.
And I think it is a great outdoor activity for students to engage with their schools on outdoor projects
To go in the open areas and plant 100-200 Trees or plants
When done on large scale it all adds up

But KPK has enabled local workforce hiring to achieve the goals hiring local laborers giving them jobs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mardan Medical Complex by KP Govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*ADB approves $ 140m loan to rehabilitate K-P’s road network*







ISLAMABAD: The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has approved a $140-million loan to improve the provincial road network and enhance road safety and maintenance in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P).

The board of directors of the Manila-based lending agency approved the loan for the provincial Roads Improvement Project which has a total cost of $164 million. The remaining amount will be contributed by the provincial government.

Eight roads having total length of 214 kilometres will be rehabilitated under the project. Work is expected to be completed by the end of 2022.

The ADB has not disclosed terms of the loan. The Roads Improvement Project will lead to rehabilitation of eight road sections in K-P to meet provincial highway standards. It will also help improve road safety and provide climate resilience features to withstand potential damage from floods and other natural disasters, according to a statement issued by the ADB’s local office.

The project initially covered 11 roads with an estimated length of 305 km, but after preparing the design the length was reduced to 293.6 km. Three roads with total length of 85.5 km were later excluded from the list for economic and financial reasons.

The roads that will be improved include the Shah Alam-Sardaryab section covering 11.77 km, Khair Abad-Kahi (Nizampur) section of 23.14 km, Umerzai-Harichand-Shergarh section of 29 km, Risalpur to Jehangira via Pir Sabaq-Misri Banda with link to Akora Khattak and Mardan Ring Road via Motorway Wali Interchange covering 37 km, Jhandai-Sang-e-Marmar section (Mardan) of 33.4 km, Adina-Yar Hussain-Lahore Road covering 24.37 km, Haripur-Hattar-Taxila section of 22 km and Maqsood-Kohala section of 33.5 km.

“Roads play a crucial role not only in Pakistan’s economy and development, but also in people’s productivity and daily lives, with land transport the main mode of mobility in the country,” said Jiangbo Ning, Principal Transport Specialist at the ADB’s Central and West Asia Department.

The bank’s support for this project will help the government develop the provincial road network and improve economic conditions, productivity and connectivity in the province.

Road transport dominates Pakistan’s transport system as almost 96% of freight traffic and 92% of passenger traffic pass through this network.

Provincial roads, like those in K-P, connect district centres with the national highway and are vital for facilitating trade as well as providing access to health, education and other public services.

The project will also cover two pilot performance-based maintenance contracts for about 104 km of provincial roads to help in the maintenance and operation of road assets.

These types of contracts change the role of contractor from being a project executor to road asset manager. They will also help strengthen capacity of relevant government agencies including the Pakhtunkhwa Highways Authority.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

ghazi52 said:


>


you know what I love about this ad? 
No PTI logo, no Imran or Khatak picture so no cheap publicity!!

Great job PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Clutch

Rusty said:


> you know what I love about this ad?
> No PTI logo, no Imran or Khatak picture so no cheap publicity!!
> 
> Great job PTI





ghazi52 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

UPPER DIR: Doon Bridge U/C






















Newly constructed road from chukyatan to seringal , Upper Dir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Superb initiative no doubt and if we can carry on with this initiative (second batch) to get to 2 Billion mark would be even greater. 

Alot of such areas in future could become a natural park attraction , from Tourism prespective 
a) Camping park 
b) Tourist desitination
c) Wild life centers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imad.Khan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Fizagat park Swat-the Switzerland of Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Kohat Institute of Medical Sciences. KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

It isn't a CPEC project. Its completely in-house with no outside involvement. Saudi Arabia and other banks pledged some part of the invesment needed but their fate is unknown. 

Its a 40 Billion Rupee project. 17.6 Billion from provincial budget while rest will be fulfilled through BOT agreement with FWO over 25 years.

I think doing things through BOT with homegrown corporations is a much better way of constructing infrastructure projects instead of doing loan based arrangements.

*Tunnels .*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Change comes from the People!:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940235801853603840

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Change comes from the People!:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940235801853603840



Proud of the folks from KP. Keep rising to greater heights!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

ghazi52 said:


> It isn't a CPEC project. Its completely in-house with no outside involvement. Saudi Arabia and other banks pledged some part of the invesment needed but their fate is unknown.
> 
> Its a 40 Billion Rupee project. 17.6 Billion from provincial budget while rest will be fulfilled through BOT agreement with FWO over 25 years.
> 
> I think doing things through BOT with homegrown corporations is a much better way of constructing infrastructure projects instead of doing loan based arrangements.
> 
> *Tunnels .*



exactly capacity building of our local companies will not only create experience but also the profit will stay in pakistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## ghazi52

*Access Road to Lowari Tunnel (N-45 National Highway) .*


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> It isn't a CPEC project. Its completely in-house with no outside involvement. Saudi Arabia and other banks pledged some part of the invesment needed but their fate is unknown.
> 
> Its a 40 Billion Rupee project. 17.6 Billion from provincial budget while rest will be fulfilled through BOT agreement with FWO over 25 years.
> 
> I think doing things through BOT with homegrown corporations is a much better way of constructing infrastructure projects instead of doing loan based arrangements.
> 
> *Tunnels .*



No where it say pti, present GOVT [emoji106]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*KHYBER PAKHTUNKHWA | Suki Kinari Hydropower Plant | 870 MW | U/C*
SK Hydro also known as Suki Kinari Hydropower Plant, is an under construction, run-of-the-river hydropower project located on the Kunhar river in the Kaghan valley of Mansehra District, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, which has an installed generation capacity of 870 MW.










Power Producer (IPP) in Pakistan.

*The construction activities at the site of project have already commenced and the project is expected to start injecting 3,081 GWh million clean, reliable and affordable units of electricity each year to the national grid by 2022.*

Further, the government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa will also receive a significant amount of Rs 1.3 Billion per annum as water use charges, while after 30 years of operations on Build-Own-Operate-Transfer (BOOT) basis under the Power Policy 2002, the Project will be transferred to the provincial government at a notional price of Rs 1.

Suki Kinari project is located on the River Kunhar, a tributary of River Jhelum, District Mansehra, in the eastern part of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa between Naran and Paras towns.

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, M/s Al-Jomaih Holding Company, (LLC) (Saudi Arabia), China Gezhouba Group Company (China) and Haseeb Khan (Pvt) Ltd. (Pakistan) are sponsors of the project. “Suki Kinari project is being developed with an investment outlay of US$ 1,800 million through debt equity ratio of 75:25 percent. The lenders for the project include Export-Import Bank of China, and Industrial and Commercial Bank of China (ICBC).” it added.

Minister for Water and Power Khawaja Muhammad Asif said this latest development reflected the federal government pledge to make CPEC a foundation for eliminating load-shedding and achieving self-reliance through generating clean and affordable electricity in the country.

Setting up of hydro power projects, he said, would improve availability of energy mix in the country and reduce dependence on imported fuel resulting into saving of millions of dollars of precious foreign exchange annually.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Teaching Hosp casualty Block completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*NHA cleared snow from Lowari Tunnel Route.It will be opened in winter season
Photo Credit: Irshad Ahmed*
































_





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

For the first time in the history of KPK, Police has established its own Forensic science Laboratory. Now the KPK Police can investigate any high profile case/ murder with the help iof modern technological processes without seeking help from Islamabad Police. Well Done KPK Police, Keep on the good work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Malam Jabba ski resort is currently partially functional. The main hotel resort complex will open in 2019.

Two 800 meter ski runs (reopened)
4 chairlifts (rebuilt)
*60 room five-star hotel (under construction)*
25 room three-star hotel (under construction)
Ice skating rink (under construction)
Ghorband Valley trekking/cross country trail (open)
Sabonev Valley trekking/cross country trail (open)

*The five- star hotel* will include 112 rooms with multiple restaurant facilities, cafes, banquet halls, conference hall facilities, and temperature controlled swimming pool, spa and fitness centers. Roof top restaurants and penthouse suites offer a beautiful view of the picturesque mountains in a luxurious setting.


----------



## ghazi52

Nawaz Sharif Kidney Hospital *Manglawar Swat *is situated in Garai Kalay Manglawar.

It is 116-bed hospital, with 14 Dialysis Machines and Air Conditioning which is spread over 32 kanals at cost of 600 million Rupees.
The hospital has an OPD, Male and Female Wards, an Operation Theatre, a Dialysis Unit and other basic facilities.


----------



## Enigma_

Wth is a kidney hospital? A hospital dedicated to Kidney transplants?


----------



## ghazi52

Hayatabad Medical Complex; a newly established/ renovated sections of the Govt Hospital in Peshawar.


----------



## khanasifm

Enigma_ said:


> Wth is a kidney hospital? A hospital dedicated to Kidney transplants?



Why give it this BEN$& name ? there should be a ban on giving politicians names to any place

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Suki Kinari Hydropower Plant, is an under construction, run-of-the-river hydropower project located on the Kunhar river in the Kaghan valley of Mansehra District, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, which has an installed generation capacity of 870 MW.









*Excavation started for first tunnel of 870 MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project*





*
Suki kinari dam site,construction work is in progress*


----------



## Thanatos

Enigma_ said:


> Wth is a kidney hospital? A hospital dedicated to Kidney transplants?


Not just for transplants, there are several kidney diseases. Also the hospital has dialysis machine, some thing that people with end stage kidney disease regularly need. So its a good setup and will benefit people massively. Its good , rather than everyone ending up in new liver and kidney institute being constructed in Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has signed an agreement with China *Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC)* for the development of Hattar Special Zone- Extension upon 1,000 acres with an investment of Rs 100 billion.

In pursuance of the MoUs signed in KP-China Roadshow in April 2017, the government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa after deliberations signed the agreement with CRBC to develop Hattar Special Economic Zone- Extension that is expected to generate 100,000 direct and indirect job opportunities.

The agreement was signed by KPEDMC interim Chief Executive Officer Adil Salahuddin on behalf of the Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) and CRBC Pakistan General Manager Li Zhihuai at Chief Minister (CM) KP Secretariat. The ceremony was attended by Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister, P&D Secretary, Industries Secretary and KPBOIT chairman.

KPEZDMC along with China Road and Bridge Corporation, a state-owned enterprise by the Government of the People’s Republic of China plans to develop 1000 acres of land as Special Economic Zone at Hattar.

Hattar Special Economic Zone will have industries like pharmaceutical, textile, food and beverages, steel and various engineering related industries. This initiative by the KP government will provide direct and indirect job opportunities to 100,000 locals of the region once the SEZ is fully colonized.

Investment of Rs 100 billion is expected by industrialists from Pakistan and abroad. The existing SEZ at Hattar has been fully booked and construction of few factories has already begun. Due to exceptional demand by investors at Hattar, the KP government has imposed section 4 on 1000 acres of land to develop the extension of SEZ.

At the ceremony, KP CM Pervez Khattak said ‘this is another milestone achieved by the government of KP. This project will bring prosperity in KP by providing much-needed job opportunities in the region.’

The government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is working towards bringing about a conducive and enabling environment for investment in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. In order to build upon its natural strengths, KP Economic Zones Development and Management Company is currently working on the development of Special Economic Zones across the province to promote industrial growth.


----------



## ghazi52

*Malam Jabba Road Under Construction Swat*


----------



## ghazi52

Mardan Sports Complex. UC.


----------



## ghazi52

GHS Gojar Gjari m Mardan.














Hayatabad Medical Complex; a newly established/ renovated sections of the Govt Hospital in Peshawar.







New Academic Block in Benazir Bhutto women University Peshawar *.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Government Higher Secondary School in Ismail Khel, Bannu gets IT Lab.


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> Government Higher Secondary School in Ismail Khel, Bannu gets IT Lab.




Nice IT lab... Now they need to get a proper IT teacher... Instead of that paindo in the pic on his phone.


----------



## ghazi52

KPK Government mega project for Haripur bypass second bridge near chappar road under construction.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Inauguration of Newly constructed Judicial Complex in Haripur












*

*آج ہریپور 1122 ایمبولینس سروس کا افتتاح کر دیا گیا ۔ وزیراعلی پرویز خٹک صاحب نے آج اپنے اس دورے میں دیگر کئی افتتاح بھی کیے۔*














ماڈل ٹاون یونین کونسل درویش میں وزیر اعلئ کے مشیر براے تعمیرات ومواصلات اکبر ایوب خان کی وساطت سے ایک کروڑ چالیس لاکھ کی لاگت سے روڈوں کی پختگی کا کام آخری مراحل میں داخل





















*ڈیرہ اسماعیل خان: علی امین خان کی خصوصی کوششوں سے پی ٹی آئی کی صوبائی حکومت ڈیال روڈ کی تعمیر کے بعد اب روڈ کے اطراف کو پختہ کر کے روڈ کو کشادہ کر رہی ہے۔ جس سے نہ صرف روڈ سے دھول اور مٹی ختم ہو گی بلکہ ٹریفک کے انتظام میں بھی بہتری آئے گی۔*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*صوابی ۔کیٹگری ڈی ہسپتال یار حسین جدید سہولتوں سے لیس*





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*BarShamnal road cutting in progress*













ایم پی اے کوہاٹ ضیاء اللہ خان بنگش نے کوہاٹ میں ریسکیو 1122 ایمرجنسی سروس کا معائنہ کیا جس کا جمعرات سے باقاعدہ افتتاح کیا جائے گا*
rescue 1122 service to be inaugurated on thursday in Kohat KPK *














*Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Pervez Khattak performed Ground Breaking Of Chapra Dam Project and inaugurated many other Development Projects in Haripur. (13.01.18)*

Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Pervez khattak has inaugurated 23 newly established and initiated development projects at a total cost of Rs. 21.995 Billion at Haripur.

During his day-long and eventful visit to Haripur City and Newly Established Khanpur Tehsil of District Haripur, Chief Minister also performed Ground breaking of Institute of Applied Sciences and Technology at Mang near Haripur and formal opening of the Headquarters of recently established *Khanpur Tehsil* and newly constructed buildings of Judicial Complex Haripur.

The projects inaugurated by Chief Minister were in Health and Education sector, Roads , Urban Beautification Schemes and civic services schemes . The projects and schemes inaugurated by the Chief Minister Pervez Khattak included establishment of *Pak-Austria University of Science and Technology*, Construction of Lora Chowk to Ghoragali road at the cost of Rs. 2.3 billion, Haripur to Farooqia double carriage Road at Rs. 2.86 billion, Tarnawa to kohala Bala Road and link roads of Chajian, Ghumawan, Makhnial, neela Bhooton, Chapara, Sanjiala, and Gandhian at a total cost of Rs. 81 Billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*کوہاٹ تا ہنگو روڈ پر کام تیزی سے جاری.*
#KPKUpdates


































*Beautification of Abbottabad | Work started on Shaheen Chowk Road.*
#KPKUpdates #Abbottabad














*وزیراعلیٰ خیبرپختونخوا پرویز خٹک نے آج پشاور چڑیا گھر کا اچانک دورہ کیا۔ صوبائی وزراء شاہ فرمان، اشتیاق ارمڑ اور دیگر متعلقہ حکام بھی اُن کے ہمراہ تھے۔ وزیراعلیٰ نے زیر تعمیر چڑیا گھر میں ترقیاتی سرگرمیوں اور مختلف سہولیات کا معائنہ کیا۔ اُنہوں نے چڑیا گھر کو تیز رفتاری کے ساتھ حتمی شکل دینے کی ہدایت کرتے ہوئے عندیہ دیا کہ وہ جتنا جلدی ممکن ہو سکے چڑیا گھر کا افتتاح کرکے عوام کیلئے کھولنا چاہتے ہیں۔متعلقہ حکام نے آئندہ دو ہفتوں کے دوران چڑیا گھر کو افتتاح کیلئے تیار کرنے کی یقین دہانی کرائی۔*
#KPKUpdates #Peshawar


















Dr. Bushra Khan performs KP first Gynecologic Oncology Surgery at Ayub Teaching Hospital Abbottabad (15.01.18)
#KPKUpdates #HealthKP #TabdeeliKaSafar

A 77 year old, Bibi Jan, from Swabi Mera, was brought to Ayub Teaching Hospital with severe abdominal pain and swelling. After examination and all other tests, she was diagnosed with ovarian cancer. There was a massive mass (cyst) on her ovaries. Besides, she had other medical issues as well. The surgery advised to her costs more than half million rupees in a private setup, as this facility was not available in any government hospital.
Bibi Jan belongs to a very poor family, and the surgery cost was unbearable for her family, so the family refused to opt for the surgery. On 1st January Bibi Jan got a good news from the Ayub Teaching Hospital that a gynecological oncologist has joined the Gynecology department and her surgery will be performed here free of cost. For the first time in the history of KP, Gynecological oncology surgery by a gynecological oncologist named Dr.Bushra Khan, has been done in the Department of Gynecology, Ayub Teaching Hospital Abbottabad. During the procedure, the mass was removed by performing the lymph nodes dissection surgery and omentectomy. Besides, her appendectomy was done and gallbladder was also removed.
In Pakistan, at present, there are only 4 gynecological oncologists and Dr. Bushra Khan is one of them. Dr. Bushra khan is the only one performing her duties in government sector while rest are in the private sector.





__ https://www.facebook.com/





*خیبرپختونخوا حکومت کا تعلیم کے شعبے میں ایک اور انقلابی قدم۔ معذور افراد کیلئے اسکولوں میں داخلے کیلئے عمر کی حد ختم۔۔ جسمانی طور پر معذور طلبہ کو 
اسکولوں میں تمام سہولیات فراہم کی جائیں گی، تعلیمی اداروں میں وہیل چیئر کیلئے خصوصی راستے بنائیں گے۔۔ دیکھئے خصوصی رپورٹ۔*





__ https://www.facebook.com/





*‏صوابی: باچا خان میڈیکل کمپلیکس شاہ منصور میں 990 ملین لاگت سے زائد کی جدید مشینری نصب کر دی گئی.*
‎#KPKUpdates #Swabi #HealthKP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

ہریپور pk50 کچھی روڈ قاضی آباد کے لیے 90 لاکھ کی فنڈنگ کے لیے اہل علاقہ پی ٹی آئی کے رہنماء یوسف ایوب خان اور اکبر ایوب خان کا شکریہ ادا کر رہیں ۔ 
#KPKUdates #Yousaf_ayub_khan . #jawad


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Beautification of Abbottabad.

Black topping of Kutchehri Road Abbottabad started.
*
#KPKUpdates













ہریپور PK49 کلالہ کے کچے راستوں کو سیدھا کر کے روڈ کی صورت دی جا رہی ہے یہ وہ علاقے ہیں جہاں 15 سال سے نون لیگ کی حکومت ہے لیکن پی ٹی آئی نے ترقیاتی کام کر کے لوگوں کے دل جیت لیے بالخصوص لوگ یوسف ایوب خان کا شکریہ ادا کر رہیں ہیں ۔ 
#KPKUdates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

* Bannu Medical College in Last Stages of Completion #KPKUpdates

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Rang De Swat Campaign has been launched in Swat. According to this Program, Walls of all Bazaars and prominent areas in District Swat will be converted into beautiful paintings and calligraphy. Expert artists are canvassing their ideas and thoughts. The aim is to make Swat allurable as well as recall our values and customs. Calligraphy and Art are powerful tool to reflect Culture, Heritage and Beauty of a Society.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Swat Motorway (M1 Karnal Sher Khan Interchange to Chakdara ) .. 81 KM*

Near Palai Malakand.


----------



## ghazi52

*New burns, cardio centres hope to start work after govt creates posts*






PESHAWAR: The two-year tussle between the provincial and the federal government has apparently been resolved after the K-P government created posts for the much-awaited Burns and Trauma Centre at the Hayatabad Medical Complex.

The government has also okayed a move to hire staff at an under-construction, modern cardiac centre in Peshawar. Burns centres in KhyberPakhtunkhwa (K-P) struggle when treating patients with over 20 per cent burns and such patients are often referred to facilities in the federal capital or in other parts of the Punjab. The provincial and the federal governments had agreed that the K-P government would provide the land and the manpower to run the centre while the federal government will help equip the centre.


----------



## ghazi52

Newly constructed zoo Palosi road. Peshawar


----------



## ghazi52

*Golen Gol project starts electricity generation*

LAHORE: The Golen Gol hydropower project started electricity generation on Wednesday, marking another landmark as Pakistan aggressively adds power to the national grid to eliminate load-shedding.

Due to the project, Chitral has now started receiving much-needed electricity on a trial basis, which is a significant step towards providing a stable supply of electricity to the city and adjacent areas.

The prime minister will formally inaugurate the project during the first week of February. Only the first unit of 36MW was put into operation on Wednesday, which would provide electricity three times more than the needs of Chitral city. The surplus energy will be added to the national grid.


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Recarpeting of roads and Construction of Technical college in Gadoon Amazai Industrial Estate, Swabi.
#revolutioninswabi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

God bless pti for the first time a GOVT in history which really tried to take care of things and people and are sincere how much ? time and history will tell

Comparing to anp, MMA ppp crooks far far far better

Focus was and is on institution building, legislation and not just gimmicks

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thanatos

ghazi52 said:


> Newly constructed zoo Palosi road. Peshawar


The quality of work here is questionable.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

ghazi52 said:


> Newly constructed zoo Palosi road. Peshawar




While I generally like PTI's initiative the Zoo is not a proper thing to do in modern society , we need to stop jailing animals in such areas. Either watch TV documentaries or release them in while and watch from distance

I do wish Law in Pakistan to be passed to prevent jailing of birds and other animals , and close out zoos like one in Karachi and other places in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

January 31, 2018

*ISLAMABAD:* The Government of Khyber Patkhunkhwa on Wednesday signed an agreement with a Russian oil refinery company to refine 20,000 barrel of oil on daily basis in Kohat district.

*As per the agreement, the company would set up an oil refinery in the district at a cost of Rs35 billion.*

The company would pay 10 percent share to the provincial government once it starts operation.

KP Minister Atif Khan said that this would be the first Russian company that would operate in the country.


----------



## ghazi52

*PM to inaugurate Golen Gol Hydropower project in KPK*






Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi will inaugurate Golen Gol Hydropower Project at District Chitral, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) today (Saturday).

The project has been constructed on Golen Gol – a tributary of River Mastuj – near Chitral. The first unit of the project can generate up to 36MW and is exclusively meant to provide electricity to Chitral town and adjacent areas.

In the wake of the devastating floods of 2015 in Chitral, the federal government directed Water And Power Development Authority (WAPDA) to supply electricity generated from the first unit of the project to Chitral in order to meet the energy needs for socio-economic development of far-flung areas of K-P province.

This quantum of electricity is three times more than the present requirements of Chitral, and will also cater for the probable surge in electricity demand in future.

Golen Gol Hydropower project will result in a new era of progress and prosperity in Chitral, besides stabilising the national economy by providing low-cost and environment-friendly electricity to the national grid.


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister, Shahid Khaqan Abbassi inaugurates Golen Gol hydropower project in Chitral. Golen Gol hydropower project will result in a new era of progress and prosperity in Chitral besides stabilizing the national economy by providing low cost electricity to the National Grid.

First unit with the generation capacity of 36 megawatt is three times more than the present requirements of Chitral. This quantum of electricity will also cater for the surge in electricity demand in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Bacha Khan International Airport (PEW/OPPS) Expansion*
*
*


----------



## ghazi52

Inauguration of *Durshal* Mardan, Senior Minister For IT Shahram Khan Tarakai and Education Minister Atif Khan will inaugurate Durshal Mardan, Community Innovation Lab. A Project of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Information Technology Board.


----------



## ghazi52

First-ever Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Forensic DNA Laboratory Inaugurated at Khyber Medical College Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CM KPK Pervaiz Khattak inaugurated Peshawar Zoo today and it's open to public




































1340 IT Labs* has been established across KPK in different Government schools
... Minister of education Atif Khan.








KPK Minister Atif Khan, Mushtaq Ghani and MNA Azhar Jadoon inaugurated 8 Government Schools for Girls and 9 Government School for Boys at Government High School No. 3 Abbottabad at 11 AM. (12.02.18)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

‪KPK Government has produced over 90 MW electricity in different parts of KP since 2013, projects with a capacity of over 2500 MW are initiated, and further 2700 MW projects are under review; images of under construction 10.2 MW Jabori Hydropower project in Mansehra‬.


----------



## ghazi52

*Mardan Board to get a Sports Complex soon*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*مردان اور ایبٹ آباد میں خواتین کے سفر کرنے کیلئے گلابی بس سروس عنقریب شروع جو صرف خواتین کے سفر کیلئے ہونگی۔
For women only
Mardan*





*
Abbottabad*


----------



## ghazi52

*Mardan Sports Complex*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Pervez Khattak addressed MoUs Signing Ceremony with USAID at CM House Peshawar.

Two agreements were inked in Health Sector on this occasion. Under the 1st Agreement, USAID will provide 15 million dollars (Rs. 1.6 billion approximately) plus technical support for *"Establishment and Operationalization Of Burn and Trauma Hospital at Hayatabad Medical Complex Peshawar.*

The building of this *120-bed burn centre* is almost (90%) completed by Khyber Pakhtunkhwa C&W department.


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar Zoo *open to public.

*










*



*












*
Bridge construction at boat bridge on River Kabul in *Nowshera*








*

*


----------



## BetterPakistan

*Billion-tree tsunami — confronting falsehood*

Pakistan is a country blessed with the bounties of nature. However, it has been under increasing ecological, and associated economic stress owing to two intertwined challenges of climate change and pollution. But while these problems are well understood, our response so far has been akin to an ‘ostrich’ with the head buried in ignorant denial.

The PTI government in K-P has endeavoured to break away from this trend by actually implementing ‘green’ on the ground. Its ‘billion-tree tsunami’ (BTT) has been a trailblazer which has not only realised an impossible dream but is also turning the tide of ecological ruin, not just in K-P but all of Pakistan as its success has also compelled other parties and provincial governments to start thinking green.

The success of the BTT is, however, not just an indicator of K-P’s performance but also a matter of national pride with global recognition. After almost four years of implementation, the project has overshot its target of a billion trees and has restored over 600,000 hectares of degraded forest in K-P, thereby enhancing the forest cover in the province by another 6% of land area. In addition, it is now the largest-ever eco-investment made in Pakistan and a project which has achieved its target before the stated time of five years and much below the planned budget — reducing it from Rs22 billion (original PC1 figure) to Rs12.5 billion. It remains the only public-sector project to voluntarily subject itself to an independent third-party performance audit and perform brilliantly on it. Also through this project, K-P became the first global entity to successfully achieve its forest restoration target under the global Bonn Challenge which is an internationally-recognised feat. This innovative project also delivered economically by generating over 500,000 ‘green’ jobs, going mostly to unemployed youth and rural women in the province. The world’s leading environmental organisations, including the WWF, remain involved with various facets of the project and have given it unanimous and widespread acclaim and acknowledgment.

The BTT initiative was based on good intentions for a greener Pakistan and owing to the remarkable on-ground achievement it has also now turned into a political advantage for the PTI — which can claim the strongest proven ‘green’ credentials of any political party in Pakistan. This connotation, however, has a blowback which the project is now facing from a frustrated ruling party. Subsequently, the politically-motivated blowback over the past week has seen a media blitz focused on creating controversy along three misguided myths about the BTT which need to be truthfully confronted.

The first misguided myth is that the inclusion of natural regeneration in the BTT is not fair play and inflates the actual performance. The media houses propagating this unfounded myth need to understand the techniques for forest growth which are scientifically accepted as afforestation, reforestation and avoiding deforestation (IPCC forest growth techniques). The BTT employed a mixture of ‘all three’. Firstly, the timber mafia was strategically confronted and pushed back to halt the threat of deforestation in K-P and create space for the degraded forests to regenerate, secondly 40% of the target was achieved through afforestation or new plantations on both public and private lands, and finally 60% of the target was achieved through restoring forests with assisted natural regeneration. This is globally established as the most effective, quickest and cheapest way of forest restoration and, subsequently, the BTT planned and implemented this technique through a system of community-aided protection of forests.

To date 4,509 enclosures of forests have been created and managed by specially-created community village development committees, which have been allowed access for firewood, provided alternative livestock fodder where required and given the funds to hire community forest guards. None of this was present before 2013 and it is this effectively planned technique which ignited natural regrowth where none existed. It is a recorded fact (GIZ report) that up to 2013, 74% of K-P’s natural forests had zero natural regrowth while 78% of these were grossly understocked. In contrast, under this project the extent of the recorded natural regeneration in forests almost doubled (WWF reports) in three years. Resultantly, within the project, the reliance on natural regeneration actually went up from the originally planned 50% to the now implemented 60% of the Billion-Tree target — and all this translated into the cost of the project drastically coming down to around Rs12.5 billion, and the substantial saving was actually transparently passed on back to the province.

Also, from day one, assisted natural regeneration was always the main focus for the reasons cited above, and included in the main project PC1, all independent audit reports as well as all presentation briefs given to the media and all articles written on the subject — all in open and transparent public domain. So the mainstay of the myth that this regrowth would have happened automatically, without creating the conducive community-based protective environment or that these facts about natural regeneration were glossed over or ‘hidden’ is utterly unsubstantiated.

The second misguided myth is that only 20% of the project has been checked by the performance auditor while certifying the billion. In addition to misguiding the public on scientific forestry, the promoters of this falsehood are also cheating the public on statistical techniques. Performance audits worldwide are done with varying sample sizes depending on the confidence level required for the results. In this case, the sample size was taken by the independent third-party auditor to ensure that the confidence level for the results was over 95% correct. What this means is that the 20% plants checked physically actually substantiates the correctness for almost 100% of the billion-tree target. This is pure statistics, clear and simple.

The third is that the plants have been bought at high prices. But the facts are contrary to this. In 2013, K-P’s nurseries had a growing stock of only 20 million plant saplings/year which had to be increased to 250 million/year in two years to get the billion trees. This only became possible through a public-private model which was developed to encourage and incentivise private sector nurseries. In particular, this included an innovative ‘youth nurseries’ programme that used the incentive of a buyback agreement at a fixed sapling price and partial advance payments to provide decent self-employment to youth as well as rural women. The fixed prices for this buyback were set at the same price at which the plants were being bought by the department from its own nurseries, at that time. This innovative programme not only created the expanded supply of plants but also generated a major portion of the 500,000 ‘green’ jobs created.

The three misguided myths being propagated to damage the project’s credibility are, thus, not only factually unfounded and baseless but a disservice to environmental conservation in Pakistan. The Billion Tree Tsunami is not only a source of ecological pride and a gift to our future generations but also a project that instills hope that a cleaner and greener Pakistan is not only possible but also achievable with the right intentions and political commitment.

_Published in The Express Tribune, February 18th, 2018._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber pakhtunkhwa's biggest foundation stone for the project will be placed in the Swabi February 20. 
The project consists of a thousand land Canal in which the first PAF Khyber pakhtunkhwa Cadet College, technical school, *300 bed hospital*, PAF sports grounds Education Center .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*


PESHAWAR* .February 21, 2018, . Chairman of the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf Imran Khan officially inaugurated the Arbab Niaz Stadium in accordance with the International Standards for the progress of Cricket in cricket and the progress of cricket in the country. 'Imran Khan says that the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is the destination of talented youth There is no instance in any country in the country, it will not be possible to go forward for cricketers after the construction of the International Standards Stadium, but will also be able to hold international cricket matches in Peshawar. 
The provincial minister, along with him Mohammad Khan Khan, Minister of Information and Information Minister Shah Aftab and Mohammad Atif Khan were also present. Imran Khan will arrange for more than 36,000 spectacular spectacular spectacular events in the Niaz Stadium, besides the Cricket Academy, hostel, media gallery, dressing up with modernists Many other modern designs including Rome will be available, while Flood Lights will also be installed in the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawari king.....






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Ground breaking ceremony of PAF's Alamabad Welfare Project held at Swabi*






In a landmark event, PAF in collaboration with Rashidabad Memorial Welfare Organization (RMWO) launched a welfare project by the name of Alamabad near Swabi, on Tuesday.

The mega project has been initiated for the welfare of the people of KPK in general and for the local populace of Swabi in particular.

Pervez Khattak, Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa along with Air Chief Marshal Sohail Aman, Chief of the Air Staff, Pakistan Air Force unveiled the plaque of Alamabad to mark the earth breaking of this magnificent project.

The project is in line with the vision of PAF and RMWO, to set up model villages throughout the country by integrating all essential facilities in a well-knit mosaic so as to ensure a positive beneficial outflow to the needy rural folk-all under one roof.

One such successful project, by the name of Rashidabad located near Hyderabad, has already created an everlasting impact on the people of Sindh and is serving the local populace with dignity.

Located near Swabi Interchange, Alamabad has been named after the legendary fighter pilot of PAF, Air Commodore M M Alam (late). 

The project will comprise educational, vocational and healthcare centres in close proximity with an aim of alleviating poverty and eliminating illiteracy from the adjacent rural areas of KPK.

PAF and RMWO have also teamed up to launch a similar project at Quetta with the name of Yunusabad.

Addressing at the occasion, the Air Chief said, “Besides providing an impregnable aerial defence of the country, PAF has always shouldered the responsibility of nation building. 

In this regard it has initiated welfare projects for the progress of the country which include quality educational institutions and state of the art vocational training centers. Rashidabad, a project by retired PAF officers, is a miracle indeed and a living proof of the fact that lighting such candles would soon illuminate the whole country”.

Addressing the audience, the Chief Minister KPK acknowledged the sincere efforts and personal interest of the Air Chief in this project.

He said, “I hope this project would usher in a new era of prosperity and progress in this area. It would not only equip the youth of this area with technical expertise but also open new vistas of social development and educational betterment”.

He also lauded the selfless contribution of the people of this area for donating one thousand Kanal of land for the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar Heritage Trail Project*:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

PESHAWAR: 
To help the police prevent infiltrations from the tribal areas into the provincial capital, the United States on Tuesday handed over three new infrastructures to the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa government.


The project, worth Rs1.9 billion, was inaugurated by the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Chief Minister Parvez Khattak and US Embassy International Narcotics and Law Enforcement Affairs Section (INL) Director Gregory Schiffer at the Chief Minister House, read a statement issued by US consulate on Tuesday.

K-P Inspector General of Police Salahuddin Khan Mehsud was also present during the ceremony.

The infrastructure projects included construction of the Buner Police Lines, additional works at the Joint Police Training Center, and the construction of 31 crescent posts which are expected to increase security and law enforcement capabilities in K-P.

According to the statement, these projects will help K-P police prevent infiltrations into the provincial capital from the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) and the border, increase police presence in areas with militant activity, provide training facilities where the police can learn to better respond to terrorist-related incidents.

“Today’s event marks another step in the long partnership between INL, the K-P Police, and the broader civilian law enforcement community in Pakistan,” Schiffer said, adding that efforts of K-P police had helped lower the number of terrorist incidents in the province.


----------



## Imad.Khan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*After renal and cornea: K-P govt zooms in on bone marrow transplantation*

PESHAWAR: As Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) health department okays an application by the Institute of Kidney Diseases (IKD) to conduct renal transplant, the government plans to start a Hepatobiliary and Bone Marrow Transplant facility in the province.

Institute of Kidney Diseases (IKD) is the first institute in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) which has been approved to conduct transplantation. It will operate under the watchful eye of the Medical Transplantation Regulatory Authority (MTRA).

Officials privy to the developments said that the second meeting of the MTRA was underway where officials were permissions and regulations for other transplantation procedures and registrations at the provincial health department. There, an idea on training doctors for Hepatobiliary and Bone Marrow Transplant was floated. “Since we do not have this speciality in K-P, it was decided that following MTRA recommendations, four doctors will be trained at the Quaid-i-Azam International Hospital in Islamabad,” a senior health official said, adding “the training cost and other finances will be provided by the K-P government.”


----------



## ghazi52

Model Police Of Pakistan; Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police School of Explosive Handling (Nowshera) established in 2015 is giving professional level training to the Officers and Jawaan of KP Police in field of Explosive Handling which enables them to tackle hostile activity. It has been made compulsory for KP Police Officers and Jawaan to get training in the newly established specialised schools of training to excel in the force.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Nespak wins 409 MW Torcamp Godubar hydropower project*

LAHORE - The NESPAK has attained another milestone in the hydropower sector by winning a project titled “409 MW Torcamp Godubar Hydropower Project” through competitive bidding.

Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization (PEDO) entrusted the project to a joint venture of NESPAK (lead firm), FICHTNER GmbH & Co. KG, Germany (foreign JV partner) in association with TRS (Pvt.) Limited, Lahore. Dr Tahir M Hayat, Managing Director NESPAK , along with Zafar Aman (project manager), chief engineer, GT&GE Division represented NESPAK at the contract signing ceremony held at PEDO House in Peshawar.

The project is located in Chitral district of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The scope of work includes feasibility study, detailed engineering design, preparation of tender documents and PC-I. The duration of the project is 24 months.


----------



## ghazi52

KP Government is just one step away from fulfilling the biggest Promise of Kaptaan with the people.

20MW electricity being provided at 2 Rs per unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Metro Today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*‏پشاور ائرپورٹ توسیع منصوبہ جو انشاء اللہ اپریل 2018 تک مکمل ہو جائے گا.*






*Expanded, upgraded BKIA inauguration likely on Pakistan Day*

PESHAWAR: As expansion work on the only international airport in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa ends, doors to the upgraded facility are likely to open for visitors later this month on Pakistan Day, March 23.


----------



## ghazi52

Kohat Institute of Medical Sciences. KPK.


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi inaugurated Liquefied Petroleum Gas (LPG) Plant of Oil and Gas Development Company Limited (OGDCL) at Nashpa, Karak on 8 March 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

According to KPESE, there were 671 schools closed between 2008-2013 due to non-availability of teachers and political transferring and posting. Now 561 out of these 671 schools have been reopened by the new provincial govt. between 2013-2018 where 65,000 students have been enrolled.
Not only this, 350 other institutions have also been reopened which remained closed for decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*K-P launches app to battle gender-based violence*






The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa government on Thursday launched a new smartphone application to assist women experiencing gender-based violence and improve the services it offers via the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Commission for the Status of Women (KPCSW).

The app, named KPCSW also works offline. It contains features like text, voice and video messages, and MMS, to help women report cases of violence. People can also access useful information regarding laws protecting women and how to approach KPCSW for help.

The app can be downloaded for free on Google Play Store.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

*Has Imran Khan turned KP into ‘Naya’ KP?*


*Imran Khan, the charismatic leader believes “Dreams have no time frame”.*

It took him 21 years to reach this position where his biggest challenge is dynastic politics and corruption in Pakistan.

It has been almost five years since Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) embraced PTI with open hands and today, the PTI-led government has changed this province into ways more than one.

Those days are gone when common people believed all that the politicians promised about magical land and wealth, now the common people want to see all the vows turning into reality.

It was the first time that PTI came in power, In 2013 general elections, the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf gained control of the province after breaking the national stranglehold of the two traditional rivals.

Nothing was secure in the province back in the year 2013.

Imran Khan and KP government brought many major changes in the province and people of province are satisfied today with the overall performance of PTI’s government.

The changes are the harbinger of making NAYA KPK and to revolutionize it on modern lines.

PTI has done commendable work; conditions in KP are now such stable as compared to when PTI took the charge.

The police is the most important department, KP Police is independent and depoliticized, it’s an independent department stopped all sorts of political interference.

There is zero tolerance policy against corruption. First year hundreds of Police officials have been demoted on complaints regarding corruption and misuse of power.

It is the first time in the history of Pakistan that policeman are being appointed through Merit based NTS- Test. Earlier, the appointments were made through political interference.

There are also many changes introduced in the working of this department.

The government has introduced an online FIR system, through which a person can launch an FIR against anyone without any hazard.

Recently IG KP made his telephone number public so people can directly contact him on his personal number for any complaints.

Education is the backbone of any nation and without it none can progress. Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) chief Imran Khan always said Education reforms nation, not motorways.

PTI government took civil society, teacher’s union, parents, community elders into confidence and they were made aware of the importance of education for their child at primary level.

Due to poverty and security threats, children were not being enrolled in schools throughout KP in the past but KP government has made an immense movement in this respect by restoring the trust of these families to come forward.

The biometric attendance monitoring system installed for teachers used only in government schools.

Teachers are showing up in schools, the entire education system is the process to be unified to present one curriculum for all schools across the province in English.

Public confidence has surged on KP education reforms and a record 151,000 students have migrated from private schools to government-run schools.

Last year 34, 000 students migrated from private schools to government schools in KP, a rare achievement by Pakistani standards.

This significant increase is testimony of reforms initiatives in government schools, some of which have never been done in this private sector.

This movement of children from private to government schools is indicative of the trust parents are regaining in public schools.

The health sector also has improved significantly; patients testify that doctors are present in the government hospitals to attend to their ailments.






Sehat Ka Insaf program during which each child received vaccination against 9 preventable diseases and given each family a hygiene kit that’s includes soap, toothpaste, towel etc.

In the public sector, health services are provided through a best system of health care facilities.

Primary care facilities include basic health units (BHUs), rural health center (RHCs), Government rural dispensaries (GRDs), mother and child health (MCH) centers and TB Centers.

All of these facilities provide 8/6 OPD services, while RHCs provide a broader range of curative services, 24/7. Primary care facilities also provide outreach preventive services to the 8 communities through vaccinators, sanitary inspectors and a sanitary patrol.

Tehsil and district headquarters hospitals are also providing increasingly specialized secondary health care.

The functional capacity of health facilities assessed 5 specified inputs which include Infrastructure, Human Resources, Drugs and supplies, equipment and level specific support services.

The biggest problem in revenue collection was corruption and the typical Patwari culture was the major source.

According to Pakistan Institute of Legislative Development and Transparency (PILDAT), KP government is ahead of all other provinces including Punjab in terms of good governance.

The PTI government has also launched the first ever institute for street children.

It will accommodate 1000 children and provide them with education, health, recreation, sports, boarding, food, career, psychological counseling etc.
Right to Information and Right to services allows the citizen to get government Information to keep watch and catch corruption, RTI bills also ranked to better then Punjab RTI bill.

Right to services allows citizen to demand basic services in stipulated number of 30 days. F

For the first time in the history, PTI government has initiated a financial assistance scheme for the welfare of windows hailing from the minority community.

The Billion Tree Tsunami Afforestation Project in KP province has surpassed its target by restoring and planting trees.

Launched in 2014 by Chairman PTI Imran Khan, The Billion Tree Tsunami aims to turn the tide on land degradation and loss in the mountainous.

The campaign simultaneously helped KPK province fulfil its 350,000 hectare commitment to the Bonn challenge.

A global effort to bring 150 million hectares to deforested and degraded land into restoration by 2020

There are definitely some failure but overall the performance is satisfactory and they have done many good things for People of KPK.

Imran Khan wants to bring positive change in Pakistan and rid us of the evils, terrorism, lawlessness, inflation, corruption.

Under his leadership, KP is changing and there is clear direction.

Today, Imran Khan believes that he and his party are ready to take the responsibility to steer Pakistan out of crisis.

I think the whole nation is now looking towards Imran Khan as a possible alternate and believes to fix the mess in Pakistan.

The biggest proof of Imran Khan’s success is that his opponents, PML-N and PPP, too are accepting his party as the biggest potential challenger for them.

He created his own vote bank and brought families and youth to the politics.

I think, it is under his leadership that Pakistan will finally become a country where law will prevail and everyone will share the fruits of development, not just the wealthy few.

Source:- ARY Blogs

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*House call 2.0: Women GPs bring remote care to rural Pakistan*





Doctor Nadia Rasheed speaks during an interview with AFP on skype at a telemedicine online treatment centre run by the government of Khyber Pakhtukhwa in the remote Behali area in Mansehra district

*Bhosa, Mansehra: *In a remote Pakistani village surrounded by lush green hills, Mohammad Fayyaz brings his two-year-old son to a clinic so that a female doctor sitting hundreds of kilometres away can examine him.

Healthcare in rural Pakistan and the careers of women doctors are being revolutionised as internet access grows across the country, allowing people with limited mobility because of geography or culture to interact online.

Previously, Fayyaz would have had to travel for hours from his village of Bhosa, in northern *Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa province,* only to spend hours queuing at overcrowded clinics in cities like Abbottabad or Peshawar for medical help.

Women doctors more than 1,500 kilometres (930 miles) to the south in the port of Karachi face their own challenges, with their careers often put on ice once they marry and become mothers.

Now, a Karachi-based health tech startup, Sehat Kahani, has deployed Skype to solve both problems at once by bringing work to the doctors and medical advice to the villages.

"My son took just one dose of medicine and he feels much better now," Fayyaz told AFP after paying a nominal fee of 100 rupees (90 cents) to visit the Sehat Kahani clinic in his village and speak face-to-face via video conferencing to a doctor in Karachi.

Convenience is everything in a place where women must walk for miles to fetch water from a spring and power cuts can last up to 12 hours a day, the low hum of generators a constant backdrop to village life.

The remote doctors offer a fresh solution to Pakistan´s struggling healthcare sector.

The country has one of the world´s highest infant mortality rates and just 0.5-0.8 percent of its GDP has been spent on the health sector in the past decade.

"It is very helpful, particularly for female patients because it is close to all of us," Fayyaz says.

"That´s why I am here," agrees Bibi Mehrunisa, one of the many women clustered in the clinic´s waiting room, some with children in tow.

* Marriage vs career*

It´s also important for the women on the computer screens.

At her Karachi home, doctor Benish Ehsan was multitasking, caring for her child as he sat on her lap, even as she began her online examination of a young patient in Bhosa.

"Is he using the bathroom, has the vomiting stopped or not?" she asks through the computer screen, advising the worried mother to feed her child more fruit and vegetables.

"He has lost some weight, so I am prescribing some medicines for that too," she says.

Later, speaking to AFP, Ehsan says the programme is empowering for stay-at-home mothers who also happen to be doctors, like her.





Pakistani patients arrive at a telemedicine online treatment centre run by the government of Khyber Pakhtukhwa in the remote Behali area in Mansehra district-AFP

"It suits us, we don´t need to go outside and can continue our practice even sitting at home," she says. "We are enjoying our family life and can also take care of patients."

Raheel Tanvir, a Sehat Kahani representative at the clinic in Bhosa, says roughly 80 percent of women doctors quit the profession after they get married.

"So the basic aim was to bring back those female doctors... They can continue their profession, can examine the patients while sitting at home and can also take care of their family," says Tanvir.

The Bhosa clinic opened last September and since then has seen hundreds of patients each month, demonstrating the need for the female doctors´ skills.

"It´s a huge waste," says Javed Akram, vice chancellor of the Pakistan Institute of Medical Sciences (PIMS) in Islamabad, lamenting how women end up using their medical degree "to get married".

"Men prefer to have doctors as wives rather than receptionists or hair stylists," he explains. "They are not giving anything back to the country... Let them work."

* Helping remote areas remotely*

The clinic in Bhosa operates simply: a nurse examines the patient and sends all the information to the doctor, who then consults with the patient via Skype before making a diagnosis.

The local government is also tuning in to the trend, setting up an e-ilaj, or e-treatment, centre in a village called Bilahi, with plans to expand in other remote areas of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

At Bilahi, where women clad in traditional shawls await their turn at the clinic surrounded by rolling hills, a four-year-old named Zehwish Azeem is examined remotely by physician Nadia Rasheed in Islamabad.





A paramedic member checks the eye of a patient at a telemedicine online treatment centre run by the government of Khyber Pakhtukhwa in the remote Behali area in Mansehra district.AFP

Rasheed said the government initiative works with a local internet provider to bring medical advice to some 15 villages with a population of more than 27,000 people in a rural area where doctors are few.

"This area is remote, people are poor and they had to travel a long time for treatment," Mian Badar Jan, an official in the Bilahi clinic told AFP.

"Now this system with modern facilities is helping them."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Latest technology helps improve TB diagnosis ..KPK*

PESHAWAR: The health department has claimed that the use of new technology has ensured the prompt and correct tuberculosis diagnosis in the province.

According to the relevant officials, it was earlier difficult to diagnose TB patients correctly and therefore, the subsequent impropertreatment caused liver and kidney problems and hearing impairment.

They say the 26 GeneXpert machines procured by the health department have enabled the TB Control Programme to improve diagnostic services during the last one year and thus, leading to the accurate diagnosis.

Health dept procured 26 GeneXpert machines okayed by WHO

Project director of TB Control Programme Dr Maqsood Ali Khan told Dawn that the early detection of the disease was essential to initiate the immediate infection control measures and minimise the transmission of the disease to others as one patient if left untreated could infect 10-15 people a year.

He said the GeneXpert was a newly-developed machine approved by the World Health Organisation (WHO) for nucleic acid amplification test, which detected the types of TB in two hours.

“We have been using these machines for TB screening in 26 centres in 20 districts of the province to ensure the early diagnosis and treatment of patients,” he said.

Dr Maqsood said the high workload districts installed more than one machineand there were a total of 21 machine installed with four modules and five machines installed with 16 modules.

The cost of four module machine was Rs3.5 m while the price of a 16-module machine was around Rs7.5 million.

Last year, a total of 13,745 tests were referred to 22 GeneXpert site in the province in order to diagnose tuberculosis and detect resistant TB.

Tuberculosis was detected in 5031 (36.5 per cent) cases in which 268 (5.3 per cent) patients were resistant to rifampicin drug.

This new technology machine has helped enormously to detect difficult to diagnose TB cases and also to ensure timely diagnose of Resistant TB cases, he said.

Health secretary Abid Majeed told Dawn that the department had launched comprehensive strategy to eradicate TB.

He said the government had allocated Rs275.7 million for two years (2017 to 2019) and passed a law under which 20 diseases, including TB, had been declared notifiable to enhance its detection rate.

“All patients undergo free testing and medication. We also give free food baskets to the patients and transportation charges to encourage treatment,” he said.


----------



## ghazi52

*PESHAWAR, *(19th Mar, 2018 ): Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Pervez Khattak Monday said that Reshakai Industrial City was the centre of the province and would soon become the centre of industrial and commercial activities connecting the North and South parts of the province in the backdrop of CPEC.

He was presiding over a meeting to review progress of CPEC projects in the industries, energy and transport sectors here at Chief Minister House Peshawar. The meeting was attended by Secretaries of Finance, Energy, Transport, Planning & Development departments and other high ups of the concerned sectors that focused on China-KP Economic Cooperation and the projects in industries, transport and energy sectors.

The participants were briefed about the projects in industries that included KP Comprehensive Special Economic Zones, projects under CPEC, Reshakai and Hattar Special Economic Zones, the MoUs signed between KP Government and Chinese public sector companies which would be presented in the core committee meeting.

*In energy sector, there were two projects Toren More Kari HPP Chitral with the capacity of 350 megawatt of electricity with the cost of 753 million US dollars and Jameshill Toren More HPP Chitral with the capacity of 260 megawatt of electricity costing 616 million US dollars.*

The provincial government had already signed MoUs with the Sino Hydro companies. Chief Minister said that he should be updated on the outcome of the incoming core committee meeting adding that* the province had agreements for investment in the 600 MW of electricity in Chitral.*

Other projects in energy would be made part of the CPEC as MoUs signed in this regard. Some of the projects had been cleared by the cabinet and the rest should be brought to the cabinet for final approval.

Pervez Khattak directed for the futuristic strategy for laying down the transmission line from the project to the main grid with the future needs and requirements in mind. Reshakai economic zone is the most suitable location connecting the whole province for economic trade and commercial activities therefore work should be planned with the timelines and the progress reviewed regularly adding that the financial model should be immediately prepared to be followed a feasibility report.

He also talked about the extension of Hattar industrial state and the cooperation with Chinese government for Chinese machinery at Daraban D.I.Khan. He directed for putting on ground other such activities made with the Malaysian investors and other investors.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


>




"Community of Awesomeness" 

Love it!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*K-P police launch mobile application to curb crime*

PESHAWAR: The Inspector-General (IG) of Khyber Pahtunkhwa (K-P) Salahudin Mehsud launched the Police Mobile application at the Malik Saad Police lines, on Thursday.

The basic aim of the mobile app developed for android phones is to inform the police immediately about all the crimes, as the app would automatically point to the location of the crime scene using Google’s Maps application.


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Abbasi inaugurates Tolanj Gas Processing facility in Kohat*

March 27, 2018 







ISLAMABAD – Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi says the government is determined to enhance gas and electricity production in the country.

Addressing the inaugural ceremony of Tolanj gas processing facility in Kohat on Tuesday evening, he said all available resources are being utilized to achieve these objectives of development.

Shahid Khaqan Abbasi said Tolanj gas processing plant is the largest gas facility in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and it will generate twenty million cubic feet gas per day.

The prime minister lauded the role MOL Pakistan for installing Tolanj gas processing plant. He hoped more investment will be made by private entrepreneurs in oil and gas sector.

He also lauded the role of *Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government *for helping in the installation of Tolanj gas processing plant.

Governor Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Iqbal Zafar Jhagra was also present on the occasion.

Tolanj gas processing plant will generate a revenue of $31 million annually. The project has been completed at a cost of $15 million by a private company, MOL Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imad.Khan

Hospitals built/upgraded during PTI tenure





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Imad.Khan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Renovation and upgradation of Ayub Teaching Hospital, Abbottabad. KPK*

• Increase in bed capacity in ICU, CCU and Emergency wards
• Free laboratory tests
• Information management system

















200+ bed hospital in BatKhela Malakand to be operational by mid 2018

KPK ..















*Peshawar Institute of Cardiology*.

The hospital is equipped with operating theatres and four catheter laboratories. PIC Hospital has 100 beds, including beds for:
• cardiac and thoracic surgery
• cardiology day case unit
• adult intensive care
• the transplant unit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Kohat Stadium & Sports COmplex*



































*Renovation and upgradation of Ayub Teaching Hospital, Abbottabad*

• Increase in bed capacity in ICU, CCU and Emergency wards
• Free laboratory tests
• Information management system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

@Kabira @Imad.Khan @ghazi52 

A simple message in a small video.


----------



## ghazi52

*Waste management: Khattak tells WSSP to finalise waste dumping site for Peshawar*

PESHAWAR: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has directed the authorities of Water Supply and Sanitation Services Peshawar (WSSP) to finalise the dumping site among the already six sites identified in Peshawar for the waste management disposal and a treatment plant for producing electricity out of the dumped solid waste.

He was presiding over a high-level meeting on Wednesday called to discuss the identification of different sites for the dumping ground. The CM formed a committee to finalise the selection of one site out of the total six identified sites for the dumping ground for the waste management to be converted to a treatment plant and the site must be for a longer period of time. CM Khattak cautioned for enhanced level of preparedness for effectively controlling the dengue virus in different districts of the province well before its outburst.


----------



## ghazi52

*Shimla Hill: Tunnel project be ready next year*





ABBOTTABAD: National Assembly Deputy Speaker Murtaza Jawad Abbasi has said that the Abbottabad Interchange Plan from Express Highway has been approved by Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi with the consent of Pakistan Army. “Work on the 1.7km Shimla Hill Tunnel project will start soon and complete by July 2019,” he said talking to the media after special briefing arranged by NHA and a Chinese company, about CPECs tunnel project at Shimla Hill.


----------



## ghazi52

*KPEZDMC, Chinese company engagement agreement*
March 31, 2018

Peshawar... Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Economic Zones Development and Management Company (KPEZDMC) signed an engagement agreement with China Machinery Engineering Co (CMEC) to develop a Special Economic Zone including 225 MW Combined Cycle Gas Turbine (CCGT) Power Plant at Daraband, D.I Khan.
In this connection a memorandum of understanding between both the parties was signed here on March 30, 2017, and in a move forward the MoU was converted into an engagement agreement at CM House.
Similar, engagement agreements were signed with Chinese state owned companies to develop Special Economic Zones in Rashakai and Hattar along with 225 MW CCGT Power Plants in each special economic zone (SEZ).
CMEC, a Chinese state owned, multibillion dollar company is listed on the Hong Kong Stock Exchange. The core business of CMEC is engineering contracting, but as a large international conglomerate, it also extends into trade, investment and R&D.
It has expanded its business presence to 47 countries in Asia, Africa, Europe and South America, forming a project contracting system with electric power energy at the core and covering transportation, telecommunications, waterworks, building materials and cement, etc.
According to the agreement, CMEC will develop 1500 acres of land for a Special Economic Zone. The industries setting up in this zone will have 10 year income tax holiday and duty free import of plant and equipment. This zone will ensure multibillion investments coming into KP and create hundreds of thousands of jobs in the region.—APP


----------



## ghazi52

New Khyber Emergency Block in Khyber Teaching Center Peshawar will be inaugurated in April 1st 2018.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pak Austrian University of Applied Sciences and Engineering, Haripur KPK..

*
The higher education sector of Pakistan witnessed a historic development a formal approval was given by the KP government to establish the Pak-Austrian Engineering University in close collaboration with four leading Austrian universities of applied sciences and engineering (Fachhochschule or FH).

The university is being established in Haripur through financial support of about Rs 10 billion from the KPK government. This will be the first university in the world where a single educational institution (the Pak Austrian University of Applied Sciences and Engineering) would offer degrees from four different Austrian universities. It would also offer Pakistani parents the unique opportunity to expose their children to courses taught at leading foreign universities at an affordable cost without having to send them abroad.


----------



## ghazi52

*Beautiful View of Jinnah Basic School & College. Mansehra *


----------



## ghazi52

*Biodiversity: Botanists digitising Chitral fauna*

CHITRAL: A three-day international conference of Botany on ‘Digitisation and documentation of plant resources in Chitral’ concluded at Chitral University on Sunday. Speakers at the conference said botanists need access to the plant biodiversity of the area which formerly remained obscure from the world. Botanists of national and international level read their research papers on the subject and imparted training to the teachers of Botany Department. Speaking at the concluding ceremony, well known USA Utah University botanist Dr Mary Elizabeth Barkworth said it was a landmark day in the history as the work on digitisation of the plant species was being started in an obscure and remote area known by very few people about its geography. She said the assembly of the plant documentation specialists in would have far-reaching results on the future of research on the plant species in the area making Chitral ‘the paradise of botanists’ on the basis of its rich variety.


----------



## ghazi52

*DI Khan -- Zhob Highway (N-50) *under construction section Zhob-Mughalkot*. *


----------



## ghazi52

Mardan.. KPK





































*.
.
*
مردان میں 37 کروڑ کی لاگت سے بننے والا بین الاقوامی معیار کا بورڈ سپورٹس کمپلیکس جوکہ محکمہ تعلیم کا اپنا منصوبہ ہے- بورڈ سپورٹس کمپلیکس تکمیل کے آخری مراحل میں داخل-
جلد عمران خان افتتاح کریں گے

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Looked like a fantastic indoor facility really up to local management to maintain it


----------



## ghazi52

Swabi University Academic and Examination Blocks. Chairman PTI Imran Khan will inaugurate on 20th April.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Ayub Teaching Hospital *Abbottabad Renovated 18 Bedded MICU. Now more modernised equipments installed for the proper monitoring of critical patients to be served at their door steps...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Newly Constructed Model Police Station in KPK. Such Police stations are being made throughout the Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

New Emergency female ward inaugurated at DHQH *Upper Dir . KPK*

DHQH Upper Dir also has got *renovated* male emergency ward & equipped Medical & Surgical Resuscitation room

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

خیبر پختونخواہ حکومت نے چار سالوں میں کتنے ہسپتال بنائے؟ تفصیلات دیکھئے اس ویڈیو رپورٹ میں۔





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

365 Bed King Abdullah Teaching Hospital in Mansehra, *KPK *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Last stages of construction of Swat Motorway

Credits : Nazim Ullah Khalil*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Bacha Khan International Airport (PEW/OPPS) Expansion *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Nice to see a proper venu for sports

I remember long time back remember a runner winning a medal for Pakistan in 100 or 200 meter race it was quite interesting memory 

These kind of sports just need a running track to help promote sport regionally


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Construction of Sports Complex completed in Swabi;*
Imran Khan will inaugurate the Sports Complex....
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa exclusive Bus Service for Women :: Special Buses for women have arrived, the service will be launched in Mardan and Abbottabad ! Donated by Japan....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Highway.*
Abbottabad - Mansehra Section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Bannu Hockey Ground* completed in 12 months by KP Govt. Four more hockey turfs approved one each for
*Charsadda,
Kohat,
DIKhan .
Islamia College Peshawar. *




























*Solarisation of Mosques* swiftly progressing in all districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa :: KPK Government is not only giving 10,000 rupees grant to all Imams but also Solarising the mosques across KPK..

















*PM performs groundbreaking of Rs12.9 billion mega projects today*

ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi will lay the foundation stone for the construction of two mega projects in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa worth Rs12.9 billion on Saturday.

While talking to The Express Tribune, National Highway Authority (NHA) spokesperson Kashif Zaman explained that the projects include the Rs4.6 billion Kalash Valley roads project and the Chitral-Garam Chashma-Dorah Pass road worth Rs8.31 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Newly constructed Category-D Hospital at Yar Hussain, Swabi, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway Slip Roads under construction near Karnal Sher Khan Interchange Peshawar Islamabad Motorway M-1.First Phase one up to Dubyan interchange will be operational for traffic at 21 May 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KPK Updates*‏ @KPKUpdates

Solar tubewell inaugurated in Swabi; 
330 tubewells are solarised in KP, 
550 more are in progress....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The federal government has allocated Rs 675.980 million for Extension/Upgradation of *Bannu Airport* for Airbus A320/Boeing 737 or Equivalent Aircraft Operation Phase-1


----------



## ghazi52

*World Bank to invest $460m in road from Peshawar to Afghan border*






The lack of productive cross-border trade has severely affected the economy of north-western Pakistan, according to the World Bank. PHOTO: FILE

ISLAMABAD: After marked improvement in the security situation, the World Bank has decided to invest $460 million to build a new road from Peshawar to Afghanistan border aimed at bolstering trade between the two nations and creating job opportunities in war-torn federally administered tribal areas (FATA).

The board of directors of the World Bank is likely to approve the $460-million loan next month for *Peshawar-Torkham Expressway Corridor project*, according to World Bank documents. The total cost of the project is nearly $483 million and the remaining amount will be arranged by Pakistan from its own resources.

The major component of the loan, $383.6 million, will be given for the construction of the road that will have a total cost of $403 million. Another amount of $72 million will be sanctioned for the development of marble and horticulture sectors in FATA. Pakistan plans to build a new four-lane road from Peshawar to Torkham border, as the existing two-lane road cannot be modernised due to various constraints.

The World Bank study for the project underlines that improvements in security, infrastructure investments, and renewed regional economic cooperation have given new hope for the revival of cross-border trade and bolstering of economic growth.

It adds that the security situation in north-western Pakistan has improved dramatically over the past few years. In 2015, the reported number of insurgent attacks fell by almost one half; and in 2016, a further drop of 28% in terrorist attacks was reported. The energy shortfall is gradually being addressed by the establishment of micro-hydro power plants, while investments in transportation infrastructure are addressing bottlenecks to connectivity between Peshawar and the rest of Pakistan.

For the last over one year, World Bank’s activities have considerably slowed down after Pakistan’s macroeconomic position started deteriorating. The World Bank has withheld approval of a couple of policy loans after differences emerged over the government’s handling of the external sector.

During the first ten months of the fiscal year, the World Bank’s total disbursements to Pakistan remained at only $446 million, indicating that the total disbursements will remain far less than estimated $1 billion by end June. The PML-N government has taken more than $44 billion loans in the last almost five years but majority of these loans went into non-productive sectors, which has created debt sustainability problems.

The World Bank’s investment in Peshawar corridor project will help improve the infrastructure in addition to creating new job opportunities in the FATA.

The lack of productive cross-border trade has severely affected the economy of north-western Pakistan, according to the World Bank. It said that the rates of economic growth, unemployment, and poverty in north-western Pakistan have fallen well behind the rest of Pakistan, forming a cycle of insecurity and conflict.

The 50-kilometre long Peshawar-Torkham project is part of the 281-kilometre long Peshawar-Kabul expressway. This Peshawar-Kabul expressway has been termed as the Gateway to Central Asia. The Peshawar-Torkham motorway will start from the Peshawar ring road near Hayatabad town, which is about 12 kilometres away from Peshawar city and ends at Torkham.

The existing Peshawar-Torkham road is part of the National Highway N-5 that traverses the historic Khyber Pass, which has great historical significance and has been an important trade route between Central and South Asia. The World Bank noted that the improvements to the existing highway are constrained by heavy population settlements on either side, a railway line running adjacent to the road, and steep gradients and sharp curves that are difficult for large multi-axle commercial trucks to negotiate.

The inefficiencies stemming from mostly dilapidated transportation network are estimated by the government to cause a loss of roughly 3.5% of the country’s annual gross domestic product.

The second component of the $460-million project is aimed at improving productivity of existing enterprises established in FATA and encouraging private investments in the area. For the development of the Khyber Pass Economic Corridor the World Bank will approve $72 million out of total estimated cost of $75 million.

Two target sectors are marble production, a sector in which FATA has 446 processing units, which accounts for 20% of Pakistan’s production, and horticulture. Both sectors have great potential for export.

The World Bank said that marble exports are currently limited, as the mineral can fetch prices around five to ten times higher in international markets than in local markets. Fruits and vegetables, which may be further processed, already comprise a substantial share of export volume through Torkham.


----------



## ghazi52

A Chinese government company has agreed to install a plant to produce energy from municipal waste in district Mardan. A Memorandum of Understanding has been signed for this purpose between Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Chinese government in Peshawar on Saturday. About 12-megawatt electricity will be produced from the plant. Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Pervez Khattak who was also present on the occasion, said the provincial government has offered special incentives to the investors through its business friendly policies.
The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government and a Chinese construction giant, Gezhouba Group, had earlier also signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) for the much-delayed execution of the Rs 119 billion worth of Chashma Right Bank Canal project. Gezhouba is an international construction giant, which has built the world biggest ‘Three Gorges’ hydroelectric dam in the Hubei province of China. The CRBC, a lift-cum-gravity project, provide perennial irrigation discharge of 73.98 cumecs (cubic meter per second) to irrigate 115,846 hectares of land in DI Khan district.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Amazing facility , just need to fix the exterior fencing to the standard inside (field) 
Ideally you should not see exterior buildings for ideal setup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KPK health facilities told to set up waste management systems*

PESHAWAR: To maintain hygiene and to dispose of waste generated from hospitals across the province, the provincial government has directed all public and private health facilities to set up waste management committees in line with the rules.

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Hospitals Waste Management Rules 2018, stipulate that every hospital – whether public or private — is responsible for the proper management of the waste generated by it until its final disposal in accordance with the rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Development of Special Economic Zone at Hattar started ::*
A special economic zone is approved by KP Government under CPEC in Hattar, Haripur.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

‏The boarding school for girls of Mardan Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has been built on 87 Kanal for the sum of Rs. 320 Million. Classes started.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

International Standard 8 Lane Swimming Pool is ready at *Mardan Sports Complex.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

After merger....

Area increased by 36%

Population by 16% 

Representation in NA by 30%

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Black Bird

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

New hospital, KPK women & children hospital, Charsadda.
capacity: 200 beds
cost: Rs. 1.18 Billion
status: operational

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rusty

@ghazi52 I feel you don't get as much appreciation as you should.

Just wanted to thank you for maintaining my favorite thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

KPK updates

• 4000 mosques being solarised
• 8000 schools will be solarised, 5600 already solarised
• 187 Basic Health Units being solarised

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Top notch thread , doing more with Local Resources

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

E-35
hazara

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugen

A gem of a thread, thank you to all those who have contributed to keeping it alive!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Not a proper place for animals to live






Either it should be kept reasonable enclosure or , set Free





Or it should be a 10-20 km zone where lions are kept and Zoo runs a bus thru the place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Land acquisition for Mohmand dam set to begin*

LAHORE: The Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) has decided to immediately start land acquisition for the multi-purpose Mohm*and Dam Hydropower Project.

The political agent of the Federally-Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) has also been instructed by the authority to establish a project management unit that would exclusively work on land acquisition in Mohmand Agency and adjoining areas, it is learnt.

The concrete-faced rock-fill type dam project with storage capacity of 1.293 million acres feet (MAF) is planned to be constructed on River Awat situated nearly five-km upstream of Munda Head Works in Mohmand Agency.

*It has a height of 700 feet. Once completed, the project will help control floods in Charsadda, Nowshera and Peshawar and irrigate about 17,000 acres of agricultural land. It will have power generation capacity of 800MW, according to Wapda. It’s original PC1 cost is Rs938m.*

“We need as many as 1,000 acres (8,000 kanals) for the project. Of total 1,000 acres, we immediately require 260 acres for setting up the camp offices by the contractors, construction of two periphery roads and some other administrative, functional and logistic arrangements ahead of initiating the civil work on the project.

Therefore, we have decided to first acquire this piece of land by end of August this year,” a senior Wapda official explained while talking to Dawn on Tuesday.

“We have also asked the political agent concerned to immediately start work on establishing a project management unit (PMU) by hiring the relevant staff having expertise on land acquisition, revenue related matters. Hopefully they (the Fata Admin) would send us a brief on this proposed structure/unit by next week,” he added.

Wapda considers Mohmand Dam a most important project that will contribute more than three billion units of electricity to the national grid every year.

Under the plan, the work on the project was to be commenced and completed in June 2012 and September 2016 respectively. However, due to various issues including non-availability of funds, the project’s execution faced a massive delay of six years. However, last month the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec) approved Rs309.50 billion for this project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt approves five-year tax break for tribal areas*

ISLAMABAD: The federal government on Thursday approved a five-year tax holiday for now defunct federal and provincial tribal areas that had been merged with Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, addressing the only major concern of people of these areas.

Headed by Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi, the Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the cabinet approved the tax exemptions hours before the end of his government’s term.

*The ECC also approved the end of 15-paisa-per-unit Neelum-Jhelum surcharge with effect from commissioning date of the project.*

It approved comprehensive tax exemptions and other incentives for the next five years for the people of erstwhile federal and provincial tribal areas after the landmark 31st Constitutional Amendment, according to an announcement by the PM Office.

President Mamnoon Hussain on Thursday also signed the 25th Constitutional Amendment, giving effect to the merger of Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) and Provincially Administered Tribal Areas (Pata) with Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Assembly Speaker Asad Qaiser had written a letter to National Assembly Speaker Ayaz Sadiq, informing him about the objections raised by lawmakers belonging to Pata over the omission of tax exemptions enjoyed by the people of Pata before the Constitutional Amendment Act 2018.

He said the bill would roll back the tax break previously granted to the people of Malakand Division.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

EX-FATA AFTER RECONSTRUCTION


----------



## khanasifm

When will these new market and other construction operational or occupied most Pic show empty spaces perhaps older pics ?


----------



## AMG_12

khanasifm said:


> When will these new market and other construction operational or occupied most Pic show empty spaces perhaps older pics ?


This is the Agricultural City, not a market. Many shops are being occupied as IDPs settle down in their respective areas and start new businesses. They've to start from scratch, which requires an initial investment and it'll take sometime before they are in that position. Give KP a few more years and Insallah you'll see tremendous growth in Agricultural and Minning sectors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The new building of government girls high school gujar garhi, Mardan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

83 MW Kurram Tangi Dam Under Construction in North Waziristan

*Salient Features.....................
*
Dam Height 322 ft
Gross Storage 1.20 MAF
Live Storage 0.90 MAF
Installed Capacity 83.4 MW (350 Gwh)
New Command Area (84,380 acres)

(Sheratalla Canal 12,300 acres, Spaira Ragha Canal 4,080 acres, Thal Canal 68,000 acres)


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Lowari Tunnel June 2018.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

List of Completed Micro Hydel Project in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Kurram Tangi Dam --- 83 MW *





































Source: Kuram Tungi Dam.


*Kaitu Weir.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Metro








*BRT Corridor electrification starts from Reach 1.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Bacha Khan International Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*3rd unit of Golan Gol hydro project to start production from August 2018:

*
The third unit of Golan Gol Hydel Power Project in district Chitral will start production by August this year. 

In an exclusive interview with Radio Pakistan Peshawar correspondent, Project Director Golan Gol Hydro Power Project Muhammad Javed Afridi said the project will be completed at a cost of about thirty billion rupees. 

The first two units of the project have already been completed. 

With the completion of the third unit, the power project will produce one hundred and eight megawatt electricity.


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Motorway Plantation Under Billion Trees Afforestation Project near Mardan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Green gold’: Pakistan plants hundreds of millions of trees*

In 2015 and 2016 some 16,000 labourers planted more than 900,000 fast-growing eucalyptus trees in Heroshah

HEROSHAH: The change is drastic: around the region of Heroshah, previously arid hills are now covered with forest as far as the horizon. In northwestern Pakistan, hundreds of millions of trees have been planted to fight deforestation.

In 2015 and 2016 some 16,000 labourers planted more than 900,000 fast-growing eucalyptus trees at regular, geometric intervals in Heroshah–and the titanic task is just a fraction of the effort across the province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

“Before it was completely burnt land. Now they have green gold in their hands,” commented forest manager Pervaiz Manan as he displayed pictures of the site previously, when only sparse blades of tall grass interrupted the monotonous landscape.

The new trees will reinvigorate the area’s scenic beauty, act as a control against erosion, help mitigate climate change, decrease the chances of floods and increase the chances of precipitation, says Manan, who oversaw the re-vegetation of Heroshah.

Residents also see them as an economic boost–which, officials hope, will deter them from cutting the new growth down to use as firewood in a region where electricity can be sparse.

“Now our hills are useful, our fields became useful,” says driver Ajbir Shah. “It is a huge benefit for us.”

Further north, in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa’s Swat, many of the high valleys were denuded by the Pakistani Taliban during their reign from 2006 to 2009.

Now they are covered in pine saplings. “You can’t walk without stepping on a seedling,” smiles Yusufa Khan, another forest department worker.

The Heroshah and Swat plantations are part of the “Billion Tree Tsunami”, a provincial government programme that has seen a total of 300 million trees of 42 different species planted across Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

A further 150 million plants were given to landowners, while strict forest regeneration measures have allowed the regrowth of 730 million trees–roughly 1.2 billion new trees in total, the programme’s management says.

Kamran Hussain, a manager of the Pakistani branch of the World Wildlife Fund, who conducted an independent audit of the project, says their figures showed slightly less–but still above target at 1.06 billion trees.

“We are 100% confident that the figure about the billion trees is correct,” he told AFP, highlighting the transparency of the process. “Everything is online. Everyone has access to this information.”

The programme has been praised by the head of the Swiss-based International Union for Conservation of Nature (IUCN), a green NGO, which called it a “true conservation success story”.

Initially mocked for what critics said were unrealistic objectives, it is a welcome change to the situation elsewhere in the country.

Authorities say just 5.2% of the country is covered by forest, against the 12% recommended by the United Nations.

Just one big tree remains in the poverty-stricken village of Garhi Bit in the southern province of Sindh, shading its small mosque.

It has stood there for a century, locals say.

“Before, there were big trees, many kinds of them,” says Dad Mohammad, a 43-year-old farmer.

“But they started to dry because of the lack of water, so we cut them,” he says, pointing to hundreds of metres of cultivated land where previously there stood a forest.

More than 60% of the forests lining Sindh’s riverbanks have disappeared in the last 60 years, mainly due to river depletion and massive logging during the 1980s, says Riaz Ahmed Wagan, of the provincial forest department.

“It is a disaster,” he says, adding that forestry remains the lowest priority on the agenda of the provincial governments.

The Billion Tree Tsunami, which cost the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government $169 million, started in November 2014. Officials say they are still implementing maintenance safeguards such as fire protection, with the project due to be completed in June 2020.

In early 2017, the federal government announced its own Green Pakistan Project, which aims to plant 100 million trees in five years across the country.

Billion-tree tsunami — confronting falsehood

It ranges from “legislative reforms” to “wildlife protection”, according to its leader Ibrahim Khan, who works under the authority of the ministry for climate change. More than a quarter of the work was done by the end of April this year, he says.

Khan has vowed to make the environment an election issue, and to plant a total of 10 billion trees across the country. “Every child in Pakistan should be aware of the environmental issue which, until now, has been a non-issue,” he told AFP.

But it is yet to be seen whether his ambitions will translate into votes.

environmental lawyer and activist Ahmad Rafay Allam says that in a country where the electorate is often swayed by infrastructure projects rather than the environment, he has doubts.


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUz

ghazi52 said:


> *Bacha Khan International Airport*



Why did they name it after Bacha Khan?


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

3 hours travelling time is reduced only 15 minutes by tunnel.
Lowari Tunnel‬‎ is an 10 km vehicular tunnel under the Lowari Pass of the Hindu Kush mountains, between Dir and Chitral in KPK of Pakistan. It is operated by the NHA and carries traffic on the N-45 National Highway, thus bypassing Lowari Pass. Construction was partly completed by June 2017,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

AUz said:


> Why did they name it after Bacha Khan?



Every political GOVT wants their so called leader name to be remembered by place they have nothing to do 

Only people like Imran, edhi and Insar burney deserve it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Mission Acomplished PTI in power !!!! 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

Pakistan Army ' said:


>



He is ok, but don't like his attitude toward modern western fashion, I hate fashion weeks!


----------



## ghazi52

The third unit of Golen Gol Hydropower Project in district Chitral will start functioning from next month.
Project Director Golen Gol Hydropower Project, Muhammad Javed Afridi said the project will be completed at a cost of about thirty billion rupees.


----------



## Pakistani Aircraft

So how many millions of Punjabis now look for work in KP instead of the other way around?


----------



## ghazi52

Bus Rapid Transit system Under Construction working on Station near Islamist College Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Kurram Tangi Dam --- 83 MW 
*
Concrete on gallery flooring was done yesterday, it was a huge concrete activity of about 634 cubic meters, finished in 26 hours.


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Transpeshawar Peshawar Bus Rapid Transit Updates till 25 August, 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

120 Beds Peshawar Burn Centre Completed. To be inaugurated by Prime Minister of Pakistan Imran Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Swat Motorway near Katlang

Pictures of Katlang Interchange. The project of KP Government.


----------



## ghazi52

Renovation work has been started at *Arbab Niaz Cricket Stadium* Peshawar for budget 1.4 Bn Rupees. This budget will include Installation of Roof, Flood Lights, New Pavillions, New Chairs and New Digital Media Boxes. Capacity will be increased from 17K to 35K People.


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Teaching Hospital Casualty Ward upgraded in Peshawar


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Twin tube tunnel in swat motorway (Inside View) at zalmkot*






Swat Motorway Latest Updates 
Bakhshali area of Swat Motorway...


----------



## ghazi52

*View of* Nahakki *Tunnel in* Mohmand .

Ghalanai-Mamad Ghat Road (45 Km) is located within Mohmand which is bounded by Bajaur to the north, Khyber districts to the south, Malakand and Charsadda districts to the east and Peshawar district to the south east. Ghalanai is administrative seat of the area; while Mamad Ghat is an important locality within the agency connected to Nuristan province of Afghanistan through Nawa Pass; a locality on Pak- Afghan Border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Peshawar Bus Rapid Transit BRT Aerial HD view documentary latest updates 1080p*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Free cancer treatment in KP winning world recognition*

*PESHAWAR: *The health department’s project to provide free treatment to poor cancer patients in partnership with private organisations has been receiving worldwide recognition, according to sources.

They said that the model of the project was likely to be replicated in the developing countries. Treatment of poor blood cancer patients started by the health department has benefited more than 2,100 people with 88 per cent survival rate at department of medical oncology at Hayatabad Medical Complex, Peshawar.

Prof Abid Jameel, head of the department, will make a presentation at Oxford University, UK on the model adopted by the health department for free treatment of cancer patients.

“There has been a heated debate throughout the world about the expensive anti-cancer drugs, procedure and diagnosis. Research is being conducted to look into ways and means to ensure treatment of the patients, who cannot afford high cost of medication,” Prof Abid told Dawn.

“We would be making a presentation at Oxford University, UK on September 9 wherein the model we designed and implemented would be shared with the participants,” he said.

Prof Abid said that health department started the project under the public-private partnership programme with drug manufacturing firm Novartis in 2011 to enable the poor patients to seek treatment for blood cancer.

Under the initiative, the company spent 90 per cent and government spent 10 per cent of the total expenditure incurred on the treatment of the patients, he said.

“The drug manufacturers have been extending this facility to the governments as part of their corporate social responsibility to enable the people to get cure free of cost. The UK Cancer Care Commission has accepted the health department’s model to be presented at the conference for the benefits of other countries, especially the developing ones,” he said.

Prof Abid said that people had accessibility to expensive treatment of cancer due to insurance programmes and huge budgetary allocations for health sector but poor patients were dying of cancer for want of medicines.

He said that the model designed by health department of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa was later replicated in Sindh and Punjab provinces to ensure treatment of poor cancer patients.

“We have also started homework to replicate the same model in Gilgit-Baltistan where people have a lot of difficulties in treatment of the ailment,” he added.

Prof Abid said that currently people of Gilgit-Baltistan visited Peshawar and Islamabad to seek treatment for cancer.

“We have spent about Rs15 billion on the treatment of patients so far. In this, the government’s share was Rs1 billion while the rest came from the drug manufacturer with which we have signed a Memorandum of Understanding,” he added.

He said that recently agreements were signed with other pharmaceutical companies for provision of medicines at discounted rates. “One firm has agreed to a concession of 35 per cent and another to 70 per cent,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lowari Tunnel (N-45 National Highway)*
*











*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karora Hydropower Project (11.8 MW)

The project is under construction and has been conceived as a run of river scheme on Khan Khwar in Shangla District of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.


----------



## ghazi52

Jabori Hydropower Project (10.2 MW)

The project is under construction and is located on Saran River, a tributary of Indus River near Jabori Village, District Mansehra, KP.


----------



## ghazi52

Daral Khwar Hydropower station (36.6 MW) is successfully connected to Nation Grid on 15 September 2018.

The project is located in the District Swat on the right tributary of the Swat River. The project area is accessible by road at a distance of 185 km from Peshawar.

The installed capacity of the project is 36.6 MW. The annual clean energy production is 154 GWh.

The project will generate 1.2 billion revenue for the Provincial Government.


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of Dam swiftly taking place in Bada Gadoon, Swabi; the dam will be used for Irrigation purpose


----------



## ghazi52

*Kurram Tangi Dam | 83 MW *

*Updates 20/9/2018.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Suki Kinari Hydropower Plant | 870 MW .. *






Suki Kinari (SK), a run-of-the-river largest private sector hydropower project located on Kunhar River in the Kaghan Valley of District Mansehra, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, will add 870 MW to the national grid by December 2022.


----------



## ghazi52

KP *Govt completes 255 mini* hydropower *projects, proposes 7 projects for inclusion in* CPEC


KP Government has completed 255 mini hydro-power projects and work on 67 others were in full swing in 12 northern districts of the province to provide inexpensive electricity to people as per vision of Prime Minister Imran Khan.

The KP government has also proposed seven mega projects for inclusion in CPEC include Mujigram-Shghor *64 MW,* Istaru Booni 72 MA, Turen More Kari 350MW, Jamshill Turen More 260 MW, Ghrait-Swir Lasht 277 MW, Torcamp-Guddubar 409MW, #Kari-Mushkur 446 MW and power evacuation from Chitral to Chakdar through a transmission line that after completion would help arrest energy and water problems.

The Government has signed MoU with Chinese companies for construction of these seven gigantic hydropower projects of 1978 MW proposed under CPEC in Chitral, officials in KP energy department told APP.

Till August 2018, the official said KP government with help of NGOs has completed 255 out of 356 mini hydropower projects (MMHPPs) in 12 northern districts of the province whereas work on 67 others were in full swing.

As per contract of 356 MMHPPs, the feasibility studies of 333 have been approved by the competent forum out of which 255 MMHPPs with 13445 kilowatts power generation capacity has been completed.

Out of 255 MMHPPs, 15 were completed in Abbottabad, 51 Batagram, 44 Chitral, 40 Swat, 28 Kohistan, 21 Shangla, 37 Upper Dir, four Lower Dir, 13 Buner and one each in Torghar and Mansehra districts.

As many as seven MMHPPs are being constructed in Battagram, 11 in Chitral, five in Swat, seven in Kohistan, three Shangla, 12 Upper Dir, five Buner, two Lower Dir and nine in Mansehra with help of NGOs.

The official said litigants and shifting of heavy machinery to mountainous areas besides others factors contributed to delay in construction of remaining MMHPPs.

“The electricity transmission from most of these MMHPPs had already been started to communities living near it with a significant positive socio-economic changes are being witnessed in their lifestyle,” the official said.

The KP government is taking a lead role by capitalizing on an excellent work made by previous PTI government to complete ongoing dams and hydropower projects on different rivers and tributaries on war footing basis to provide affordable energy and clean drinking water under Prime Minister Imran Khan’s vision to all.

KP government accelerated work on five ongoing small medium and big hydropower projects (HPP) with overall 215.8megawatt (MW) capacity costing Rs 64980.1 million, which would be completed by May 2019, officials in KP Energy Department told APP.

These projects include 10.8MW Jabori Mansehra HPP costing Rs 3798.26 million with completion of 70pc work whereas on Karora HPP in Shangla with 11.2MW capacity costing Rs4620.06 million, 65pc work was completed.

At least 30pc work on Koto HPP Dir Lower with 40.8MW costing Rs 14252.84 million, 25pc work on 84MW Matiltan HPP Swat worth Rs 20722.94 million and 30pc work on 69MW Lawi HPP costing Rs21586m were completed by previous PTI government.

“We have offered seven sites of 668MW to private sector for investment and response of investors are highly encouraging,” the official said, adding Sharmai HPP with 150MW capacity, has been awarded to a company while six others projects namely Nardam Dam in Mansehra 188MW, Shigokach HPP in Lower Dir 102MW, Arkari Gol HPP CHitral 99MW, Batakundi HPP in Mansehra 96MW and Nandihar HPP Batagram would be awarded soon.

These gigantic projects would be completed with USD 1435 million, which would provide inexpensive electricity and uninterrupted water supply to people and agriculture besides giving enormous boost to business, industrial and infant industries.

Three mega hydropower power projects of 506 MW capacity including Shushgai-Zhendoli 144MW, Shogo-Sin 132 MW and Laspur Marigram 230 MW in Chitral have been awarded to FWO to ensure its speedy construction.

The official said negotiations were underway with Asian Development Bank (ADB) for construction of Balakot Mansehra project of 300 MW capacity.

CWDP has approved concept papers of Barikot Patrak HPP in Lower Dir with 47MW capacity, Patrak Shangrail HPP Lower Dir with 22 MW and Gabral Kalam Swat 110 MW for which negotiations was held with World Bank for its construction.

Under development of mini-macro hydropower sites initiative , the Energy Department has identified 160 hydropower sites on canals costing Rs3301mln and 512 hydropower sites on rivers and tributaries costing Rs 8495.41mln to fully tap KP’s hydel generation and water potential.

The official said consultants were hired for these mega projects after it was approved by PDWP on November 11, 2017.To save energy, KP Govt has started focus on solarization of schools and basic health units and decided to solarize 8000 schools including 30pc girls schools and 187 BHUs with an estimated cost of Rs4347m for which services of consultant was hired.

The KP government has also decided to solarize 100 villages in southern and central districts of the province and under this mega project, 2900 solar system has been provided to people of these districts.

“We have started implementation on this key project costing Rs300mln under which each household will get 30 watts solar panel, three LED lights, one each ceiling and pedestal fan, one mobile phone charging slot and two batteries,” the official elaborated.

The KP Govt has completed survey and hiring of consultant to solarize 4440 mosques in the province besides solarization of remaining blocks of Civil Secretariat and Chief Minister Secretariat, Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KP govt to build 672 mini power projects*

PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government is in the final stage of launching the second phase of its Access to Clean Energy Programme to build another 672 small hydropower projects on canals, rivers and tributaries and also solarise schools and Basic Health Units (BHUs) across the province.

The provincial government is getting foreign and local loans of Rs20.76 billion for its Access to Energy project to build mini-hydro projects (MHP) on canals, rivers, tributaries and streams and also solarise schools and BHUs.

The provincial government under its Access to Clean Energy Programme has finalised arrangements to build 1,000 mini-hydro projects on canals, rivers and tributaries across the province for which it would receive a loan of $293.6 million from the Asian Development Bank and French Development Agency (AFD).

The ADF (Agence Francaise de Development) and Asian Development Bank (ADB) are lending $485 million (Rs16.14 billion) while Rs4.46 billion have been taken from the Hydel Development Fund (HDF). The province has to pay back the loan in 20 years after five years of grace period. The local loan component comes to Rs4.620 billion.

The programme also envisages the solarisation of 8,000 schools and basic health units (BHUs). The project would include solarisation of 30 percent girls’ schools and 187 health facilities.

The loan was finalised and approved during the previous provincial coalition government in KP led by the Pakistan Tehreek-i- Insaf (PTI).

According to the project document, MHPs component mainly envisages construction of 672 projects on streams and canals with project area being widespread all over the province. The MHPs would have a capacity range of 20 kilowatts (KW) to 1500 KW. The ADB is providing $237 million for the component.

About 160 MHPs having the capacity of 15.72 megawatt would be built on canals at the cost of Rs3.30 billion in Peshawar, Charsadda, Swabi, Haripur, Kohat, Bannu, Laki Marwat, Dera Ismail Khan, Malakand or any other district having the potential sites or canals.

Similarly, 512 MHPs of 35.415 megawatts capacity would be constructed at the cost of Rs8.495 billion in Chitral, Dir, Swat, Shangla, Buner, Kohistan, Abbottabad, Battagram, Mansehra and Torghar districts.

The Project Management Unit (PMU) for the programme has been set up and is being manned by 61 staff, including technical and non-technical support staff.

The PMU is responsible for all the 672 MHP sites as well as the ongoing 356 MHP projects hence a total of around 1000 would finally be managed by the PMU.

The authorities are also taking necessary measures to facilitate transfer of the operation of the 255 MHPs projects completed under the programme to the local communities.

The document said as the asset transfer was not possible under Private Public Partnership (PPP) Act, therefore, in the light of decision of recently held review meeting, a draft proforma of transfer deed has been developed to hand over these 255 to the local communities in northern districts of the province for operation and maintenance.

Moreover, a summary has been moved for approval to amend the Power and Energy Development Organisation (Pedo) Act to pave the way for handing and taking over of the projects having capacity of less than 2 megawatts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*First ever Burn & Trauma Center set to start functioning in Peshawar*

ISLAMABAD: The first ever Burn and Trauma Center in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa will start functioning in Peshawar by the end of this month.

According to a spokesman of Provincial Government, the center is spreading over a twenty kanal land, Radio Pakistan reported.

He said that it was being completed at a cost of two point six billion rupees with the financial assistance of USAID.

He further said the center has one hundred and twenty beds and other necessary facilities.

It will provide treatment to victims of bomb blasts, burnt and other seriously injured persons, he added.


----------



## ghazi52

*Malam Jabba Ski Resort progress*


----------



## ghazi52

*Mardan Plantation *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

LRH Peshawar after renovation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

BRT Peshawar Complete Route Latest progress video 13 October 2018 1080p


----------



## Chakar The Great

Peregrine_Falcon said:


> BRT Peshawar Complete Route Latest progress video 13 October 2018 1080p


Great progress but still along way to go. I am not sure what the date of completion is, but looks like atleast 6-8 months away.


----------



## ghazi52

Most Longest & Tallest Bridge Of Hazara Motorway *E-35*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Peregrine_Falcon said:


> BRT Peshawar Complete Route Latest progress video 13 October 2018 1080p



Claimed to be inaugurated in nov 2019 ??


----------



## ghazi52

PESHAWAR, (UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News - 12th Oct, 2018 ) :An agreement between Khyber Pakhtunkwa Economic Zones Development and Management Company (KPEZDMC) and China Road and Bridge Corporation has been signed to develop 1000 acres SEZ at Rashakai, in Nowshera district.

The project is expected to get SEZ status from Board of Investment shortly. The CEO, KPEZDMC Saeed Ahmed said this in a statement issued here on Friday . The KPEZDMC projects which will truly reshaped the industrial landscape of KP and Pakistan.

Being at the forefront of other SEZs in Pakistan, KPEZDMC is very keen on launching Rashakai prioritized SEZ creating thousands of jobs and bringing millions of Dollars of investment in KP, he added.

*The Chinese government has invited Prime Minister Imran Khan to attend the China International Import Expo in November.*

Pakistan is the guest of honor at the conference to be attended by members of the Belt and Road Initiative.

The Expo offers a chance for global manufacturers and producers to showcase their products in order to gain access to China's market.

Over 150,000 purchasing agents have registered for the Expo. The Prime Minister will also meet CEOs of large corporations and invite them to invest in Pakistan during his visit to China.

Development of Small Economic Zones (SEZs) is part of the main CPEC agreement and will become part of the Industrial Framework Agreement to be signed during the PM's trip.

China and Pakistan have agreed to establish several SEZs across Pakistan. Rashakai SEZ is in the advance stages of development, he concluded.


----------



## ghazi52

THQ Tehsil Headquarter Hospital Mir Ali & Golden Arrow High School, North Waziristan.
By Army.












Other buildings...


----------



## ghazi52

Miranshah Bus Terminal and Miranshah Cricket Ground , North Waziristan


----------



## ghazi52

Industrialisation in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa :: Steel Mill construction worth $ 5 Crore started in Gadoon Industrial Estate, Swabi. The Steel Mill is constructed by KP Government and a private firm. Thousands of vacancies will be created for the people of KP !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lowari Tunnel (N-45 National Highway) approach road.*


----------



## ghazi52

83.5 MW KurramTangiDam under construction in North Waziristan, KP
Under sluices gates portion of Kaitu Weir KTDP, Stage - I

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Detailed Documentary on Peshawar BRT 20 Oct 2018


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

As part of Bannu Beautification Project by KPK Gov't Miranshah Road, Bannu has been completed.






















As part of Bannu Beautification Project by KPK Gov't, Asphalt on Circular Road near Panjal Gate underway.










As part of Bannu Beautification Project by KPK Gov't, Asphalt work on Goshala to NewAdda road Completed.










As part of Swat Beautification Project by KPK Gov't Asphalt work on Kumbar to Fizzaghat Bypass Road, Swat has been completed.


----------



## ghazi52

*K-P govt to raise wheat storage capacity by purchasing stock directly*

PESHAWAR: The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) government is planning to raise the capacity of wheat storages to nearly 600,000 tons aimed at providing edible wheat at affordable rates even in a crisis-like situation.

“Presently, the storage space with K-P is 400,000 tons, which will be raised to 600,000 tons in accordance with the Planning Commission’s decision taken in the wake of wheat crisis in the country in 2008,” a senior official in the food department told APP on Wednesday.

Under the 100-day plan, the K-P government has formulated a comprehensive food policy to increase wheat and other agricultural production by giving special incentives to growers and farmers to cater to food requirements of an ever-growing population.

Under construction Jawad Chowk flyover Mardan


----------



## ghazi52

*Makeen road WANA. South Waziristan KP.

*


----------



## ghazi52

*Kurram Tangi Dam | 83 MW ..... KP.*
Updates 27/10/2018.

Kaitu Weir KTDP Stage-I.


----------



## ghazi52

As part of Swat Beautification Project by KPK Gov't Asphalt work on Kumbar to Fizzaghat Bypass Road, Swat has been completed.

*From Bannu to Miranshah, kpk
*
As part of Bannu Beautification Project by KPK Govt Miranshah Road, Bannu has been completed.


----------



## ghazi52

PESHAWAR: Chief Executive Officer of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Economic Zones Development and Management Company (KPEZDMC), Saeed Ahmad Khan on Friday said that establishment of a flexible packaging plant by Cherat Packaging Ltd in Gadoon Industrial Estate will bring Rs2.5 billion investment and generate 1,000 direct and indirect jobs in the province.

The establishment of packaging plant is another milestone towards industrialisation of KP, he said in a statement here on Friday.

The KPEZDMC has played a pivotal role in establishment of the flexible packaging plant. “We provide prompt facilitation to all our investors making it easier to invest in KP.”

“We look forward to continue facilitating many such success stories in future,” he added.

KPEZDMC facilitated Cherat Packaging Ltd by promptly and transparently allotting land for establishment of the plant, removing encroachments on the land, assisting in getting NOCs from different government departments and providing staff facilitation, he went on to say.

Director Cherat Packaging Anwar Khan said: “We are very pleased with efforts of KPEZDMC in supporting and facilitating our investment in the province.”

“The experience with KPEZDMC has made us more confident in investing in KP and we plan to further enhance our footprint in KP with more investments.”


----------



## ghazi52

View of Lady Reading Hospital after Renovation, established in 1927

Peshawar ........................


----------



## ghazi52

Over 26 Police Assistance Lines constructed across Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to facilitate the residents.


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

BRT Peshawar Complete Aerial View progress video


----------



## ghazi52

*NEPRA grants license for 11.80 MW hydel power plant in KP*

The proposed project is being set up on Khan Khwar river (one of the right tributaries of the Indus River) at Karora village near Besham, district Shangla, in the province of KPK and will have an installed capacity of 11.80MW.

ISLAMABAD: The National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (NEPRA) has granted the power generation licence to Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization (PEDO) for its 11.80MW Karora Hydel Power Plant located on Khan Khwar river at Karora village near#Besham, District Shangla, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP).

The proposed project is being set up on Khan Khwar river (one of the right tributaries of the Indus River) at Karora village near Besham, district Shangla, in the province of KPK and will have an installed capacity of 11.80 MW consisting of two horizontal-axis Francis turbines (5.90 MW each).

The said generation facility will have a very high head of up to 152 meters with a maximum design discharge of 9.75 m3/s. The project will result in a mean annual energy of 71.39 GWh at plant factor of 69.06 per cent. The total cost of the project will be around Rs 3263.278 million with a debt to equity ratio of 75 per cent and 25 per cent of the project cost.

Earlier, PEDO carried out a detailed feasibility study of the project.

The Authority duly considered the GIS for the dispersal of electric power from the proposed generation facility/Hydel Power Plant. According to the said study, the dispersal of electric power will be made at 132 kV voltage level. The dispersal/interconnection arrangement will be consisting of a 132 kV Double Circuit (D/C) transmission line (measuring about ten (10) kilometer on twin bundled ACSR Rail conductor) for making an in-out of one circuit of 132 kV D/C transmission line from Ranolia Hydel Power Plant to Khan Khwar Hydel Power Plant.

It is pertinent to mention here that the National Transmission and Despatch Company Limited (NTDC) has already approved the said dispersal/interconnection arrangement of the generation facility/Hydel Power Plant.

NEPRA’s decision also stated that the Authority is satisfied that the proposed generation facility/Hydel Power Plant of PEDO will be utilising water which is a renewable energy (RE) source. However, the Authority has observed that the power plant may cause some environmental concerns including soil pollution, water pollution, and noise pollution.

The Authority has observed that PEDO carried out the required IEE Study and submitted the same for the consideration and approval of the Environmental Protection Agency, Govt. of KPK (EPAGoKPK). In this regard, the Authority is satisfied that EPAGoKPK has issued a NOC for the construction of the project, said NEPRA.

The province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) is blessed with huge potential for hydropower projects. In order to harness the same, the provincial government has set up the Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization (PEDO). And, PEDO has identified around 6000 MW hydropower potential at various sites all over the province. The identified/selected sites are at different stages of implementation. In this regard, PEDO has planned setting up 11.80 MW hydel based generation facility in district Shangla.

PEDO applied for the grant on December 29, 2017. The registrar of NEPRA examined the application and the Authority considered the matter and found the form and content of the application in substantial compliance with Regulation-3 of the Licensing Regulations. Accordingly, the Authority admitted the application on January 24, 2018, for consideration of the grant of generation licence.

Similarly, the Authority approved an advertisement to invite comments of the general public, interested and affected persons in the matter as stipulated in Regulation-8 of the Licensing Regulations. Accordingly, the advertisement was published in one (01) Urdu and one (01) English newspapers on February 02, 2018 respectively.

In addition to the above, the Authority approved a list of stakeholders for seeking their comments for its assistance in the matter in terms of Regulation-9(2) of the Licensing Regulations. Accordingly, letters were sent to different stakeholders as per approved list on February 02, 2018, soliciting their comments for the assistance of the Authority.

In response to the above, the Authority received comments from three (03) stakeholders. These included Indus River System Authority (IRSA), Alternative Energy Development Board (AEDB) and Ministry of Planning, Development & Reform (MoPD&R).

IRSA in its comments desired that PEDO may be directed to provide a copy of PC-I along with feasibility study and approach it for No Objection Certificate (NOC) for the project.

AEDB supported the grant of generation licence to PEDO for its proposed 11.80 MW hydel project; and the ministry of planning, development and reform (MPD&R) stated that the proposed hydel project is in line with the vision 2025, according to which it proposed to enhance the share of indigenous resources.

The ministry supported the grant of the generation licence to PEDO but stressed on timely completion of the project to avoid the escalation of cost.

In view of the above, the Authority decided to proceed further in the matter as stipulated in the NEPRA Licensing (Generation) Rules, 2000 (the “Generation Rules”) and the Licensing Regulations.

The existing energy mix of the country is heavily skewed towards thermal power plants, mainly operating on imported fossil fuel. In this regard, the Authority is of the opinion that use of imported fossil fuel for power generation is not only an environmental concern but also creates pressure on the precious foreign exchange reserves of the country. Therefore, the Authority considers that in order to achieve sustainable development, it is imperative that all indigenous resources especially RE including hydel, wind, solar and other RE resources are given priority for power generation and their development is encouraged


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful view of Kohat Tunnel


----------



## ghazi52

*PESHAWAR Bus Rapid Transit System (BRTS)*

Floor tiling started at Bus Station 01 on Reach 1.
















Latest images of Hayatabad Depot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of roads and bridges in Ex Tribal areas of Pakistan to bring economic revolutions in the area.


----------



## ghazi52

*Nehakki Tunnel*













SHABQADAR: For bus driver Noor Ullah, the journey from the Bajaur Agency to the neighbouring Mohmand Agency used to be long and fraught with risks.

But after a new tunnel, through the historic Nahakki Pass, was opened earlier this week, the journey has whittled down to just 15 minutes and the ride is smooth and safe.

“I have been travelling on these roads for a long time,” Noor told The Express Tribune shortly after completing his maiden voyage through the Rs1.1 billion tunnel on a bus full of passengers headed for the port city of Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Bus Rapid Transit
‏ 
Rapid working in progress on Bus Station 1 Chamkani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar BRT - Islamia college station

*



*


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa on the directions of Prime Minister Imran Khan. The Shelter Home on Pajagi Road, Peshawar will be inaugurated by Prime Minister himself later this month.


----------



## ghazi52

First, 120 bed Burn and Plastic Surgery Center is now operationalised by KP Government in Peshawar, Prime Minister Imran Khan is expected to officially inaugurate the facility later this month.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*KP Govt Rolls Out Five-Year Development Policy*

The government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) has devised a plan to gradually turn the terrorism-torn province into a welfare state government.

A five-year development plan includes measures and proposals to overhaul the 26 departments of the province. The document will be presented to the Prime Minister Imran Khan when he visits KP next week.

The to-do projects in the document include the production of over 3,500-megawatts of power, a formation of three mega-parks in Peshawar, construction of youth hostels in every district and provision of technical education/training to more than 30,000 women in the province.

The policy also aims to provide free legal aid to the deprived section of the society, strict measures to curb violence against women and formation of seven police training schools.

Following are more details on the five-year roadmap:

HEALTHCARE

Appointment of 4,000 health workers
The launch of rural ambulance service
To make 120 secondary healthcare hospitals functional for 24 hours
Provision of special pre and postpartum care to mothers
Expand vaccination to 80 percent children of the province

AGRICULTURE

To make 5,500 acres of barren land arable
Provision of modern technology to livestock farmers
Distribution of million calved among 3,000 farmers
Special training for livestock farmers in better nutrition
Establishment of a smart market to increase profit for farmers to 15-20 percent
Cut down sugarcane seed price by 95 percent

POLICE

Increase quota of women in the police department
Direct dispensation of the budget to police station
Setup of seven police training schools to train 18,000 policemen annually
Provision of National Identity Card (NIC) to every woman

MUNICIPAL SECTOR

Establishment of 3,500 village/neighborhood councils
Allocation of 30 percent development budget for municipal institutions
Formation of 700 village councils in merged tribal areas
Selection of 120 mayors on party basis to run municipality system


----------



## ghazi52

81 KM *Swat Motorway* under-construction Zulam Kot twin-tube tunnel on Swat Expressway near Chakdara.
The 1,300-meter-long twin tube tunnel, as part of the Swat Motorway Project, is expected to be completed by December, 2018, reducing the travel time between Islamabad and Chakdara from 4 hours to 1 hour and 45 minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*The crime-busting women of Kalash*

By Ehtesham Khan
December 18, 2018






The crime-busting women of Kalash. 


PESHAWAR: The *Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) police force* has inducted 83 people from Chitral ancient Kalash tribe, including 11 women during the last five years.

District Police Officer Chitral Furqan Bilal says the police department is proud of its Kalah members.

The force has hire 67 as special police officers, five as permanent constables, six as members of the woman police force and five as woman constables.

The women perform their duties in Bamboriat, Ramboor and Barair Valley, ensuring security for tourists and guiding them.






The crime-busting women of Kalash. PHOTO:EXPRESS

One such woman, Sabira was recruited in 2013. “I am proud to be part of a courageous police force,” she said. “I perform duties in my valley and also serve as a member of the security protocol for VIP movement”.

Another Kalash policewoman, Jamina, conducts raids against criminal elements.

The women police officers representing the Kalash community generally perform their duties wearing their traditional dresses but during VIP movements and raids, they wear police uniforms.

The provincial police has within its ranks Sikh, Christian and other minority communities and a reserve quota for minorities is maintained.



Wazir Zada, a first time MPA from the Kalash tribe appointed on the reserve minority seat, says the police department is proud to include people of the Kalash tribe.

“The population of Kalash valley has reached 4,500 and I am extremely thankful to K-P police for including our community in Chitral police,” said Zada.






The crime-busting women of Kalash. PHOTO:EXPRESS

The Kalash valley of Chitral is host to three major festivals in May, August, and December. A large number of local and foreign tourists make their way to the region to attend these festivals. Security forces and the Chitral police provide the security that enables these festivals to be celebrated every year, added Zada.

The lawmaker further stated that as the people of Kalash are well aware of their traditions and culture, it is easier for the police department to amicably solve the community’s issues through their own members serving in the department.

My personal security guard is also a member of the Kalashi community, he said, vowing to extend full support to Chitral police and the security forces of Pakistan at all levels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Kurram Tangi Dam* 

Connecting channel to silt excluder from weir, Sheratala canal head regulator, Flushing drain concrete and silt excluder concrete are in progress.

The project is located across Kurram river in North Waziristan Agency about 14 KMs upstream of Kurram Garhi Headworks and 32 KMs North of Bannu City,* KP.* 

*Salient Features ·* 

Dam Height 322 ft ·
Gross Storage 1.20 MAF · 
Live Storage 0.90 MAF · 
Installed Capacity 83.4 MW (350 Gwh) 
New Command Area (84,380 acres) (Sheratalla Canal 12,300 acres, Spaira Ragha Canal 4,080 acres, Thal Canal 68,000 acres)
Supplementing Existing Civil 107,500} 170,500} & Marwat Canals 278,000 acres Stage-I Kaitu Weir Works and its allied structures are to be constructed across, Kaitu River, which is located near Spinwam, 28 KM from Mirali Tehsil H.Q. of North Waziristan Agency. 
Salient Features of Stage-I · Kaitu Weir Height 18 ft · Feeder Tunnel Discharge Capacity 633.4 cusecs · Spaira Ragha Canal (CCA) 4,080 acres · Sheratalla Canal (CCA) 12,300 acres · Installed Capacity 18.9 MW Commenc. Date (Stage-I) July 2016 
Completion Date April 2019
Supervision Consultant M/s MM Pakistan – PES - DMC Joint Venture Project Contractors M/s FWO-DESCON Joint Venture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*2.7 Km CPEC Mansehra Tunnel completed .*
Mansehra Bypass Tunnel ( 2 LANE ) will Link Mansehra with Baffa/Shinkiari

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Arbab Niaz Stadium Refurbishment - PESHAWAR

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Abbottabad Twin tunnels and Bridges.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: *The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa *(K-P) *government is pressing ahead with its plan of establishing a marble city in Buner and is currently engaged in the process of acquiring 1,615 kanals of land at a cost of Rs 745 million. K-P Economic Zones Development and Management Company has been assigned the task.

Sources at the Industries and Production Division pointed out that in order to facilitate transportation of marble in the Buner district, the government had constructed a 6km road at a cost of Rs 27.2 million.

Among potential marble-bearing areas, the Buner district is believed to be the largest marble producing area with estimated potential exceeding 1,700 million tons. The Ministry of Industries has also established a company for value chain development in the marble sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

BRT Peshawar Complete Aerial View progress HD video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Land being acquired for marble city*

ISLAMABAD: The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) government is pressing ahead with its plan of establishing a marble city in Buner and is currently engaged in the process of acquiring 1,615 kanals of land at a cost of Rs 745 million. K-P Economic Zones Development and Management Company has been assigned the task.

Sources at the Industries and Production Division pointed out that in order to facilitate transportation of marble in the Buner district, the government had constructed a 6km road at a cost of Rs 27.2 million.

Among potential marble-bearing areas, the Buner district is believed to be the largest marble producing area with estimated potential exceeding 1,700 million tons. The Ministry of Industries has also established a company for value chain development in the marble sector.


----------



## ghazi52

*New full body scanner installed at Peshawar airport*

The Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) has installed a state-of-the-art full body scanner at the Baacha Khan International Airport in Peshawar to check smuggling and money laundering.

A CAA statement said on Thursday that the scanner had started functioning. The objective of the machine is to scan passenger for any contraband item or currency hidden beneath the clothes, the statement added. “It will help curb any attempt for money laundering through the airport.”

A spokesperson for the CAA told The Express Tribune that the new machine was costly but totally harmless. “It is not harmful and is quite different from body X-ray machine. The machine is certainly costly but harmless,” the spokesperson said.


----------



## ghazi52

State-of-the-art full body scanner at the Baacha Khan International Airport in Peshawar..


----------



## ghazi52

*PIA resumes its night flight operations in KP*

Night flying was discontinued four years ago due to aviation safety concerns
Pakistan International Airline (PIA) will facilitate Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) passengers by revising its flight schedule for night operation in Peshawar. The night flying was discontinued four years ago due to aviation safety concerns.

PIA President and CEO Air Marshal Arshad Malik thanked the aviation minister for his prompt action and vigorous efforts in resolving the matter with all concerned quarters, especially the security agencies, for lifting the restrictions.

The issue was highlighted to Aviation Minister Muhammad Mian Soomro during his visit to PIA Head Office last Friday.

The PIA spokesman said that after removal of restriction, PIA will revise its flight schedule for Peshawar, adding more flights for the convenience of KP public, as they were facing difficulties in connectivity.


----------



## khanasifm

Isb airport tunnel failed and collapsed and there were safety concerns besides building cracks. ?? Any update


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa KP government has completed the construction work of *Kundal Dam* in district Swabi
project has been completed at a cost of more than 2.3 billion rupees. This dam will irrigate more than 13,000 acres of barren land.

The funds for construction of the dam have been provided by the federal government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Developing South KP and providing sporting opportunities to Youth ::
KP Government is constructing a Sports Complex in Kohat, indoor and outdoor sports/gaming facilities will be provided in it..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## insight-out

ghazi52 said:


> *Land being acquired for marble city*
> The Ministry of Industries has also established a company for value chain development in the marble sector.


This is the most important part of the story. We have to add value to the raw material, otherwise benefits to the economy are minimal. Exporting uncut marble yields low returns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

TransPeshawar

Aerial view of Peshawar BRT Bus Rapid Transit flyover Chamkani and vicinity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Solar powered tube-wells, small dams solving water scarcity*
January 12, 2019






SHABQADAR: Solar powered tube-wells and small dams have been termed as best solutions for overcoming water and power shortage in Mohmand tribal district.

Climate change, like other parts of Pakistan, has badly affected the tribal districts, including Mohmand.

In the past few years, most of the mountainous water springs bringing down clean potable water have dried up due to low rainfall.
Groundwater resources are also depleting due to low precipitation. In some areas, water level has fallen below 100 metres.

Sajid Khan, a resident of Ghalanai, told that due water scarcity in Ghalanai a water tanker of 1,000 litres sells for Rs 2,000 or more in summer.

In past, FATA Development Authority (FDA) conducted survey in various parts of tribal districts and chalked strategy for conservation of water resources, and replenishing groundwater level in these area, an FDA official told The Express Tribune when asked about how to overcome the water scarcity.

For this purpose small dams were made while programme for solarisation of tube-wells was also initiated.

Only in Mohmand tribal district, about nine small dams have been constructed or are under constructions by FATA Development Authority.

*Power issue*

Alamzeb Safi, a business management graduate, told that in far-flung mountainous areas women had to walk long distances to fetch water. Schoolgirls instead of attending classes carry canisters of water for the household, fulfilling a centuries old obligation of water bearer.

Last year, on the request of Senator Hilal Rehman, the federal government released funds for the solarisation of about 500 tube-wells in the district, Safi said.

The areas where solar-powered tube-wells were drawing water, at least the women folk have been relieved of hauling home cans from far off places.


----------



## ghazi52

*K-P to set up dedicated body for CPEC-related projects*

PESHAWAR: In a bid to remove hiccups and to smoothen the process of setting them up, the provincial government has decided to set up a separate body which will oversee all China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) related projects in the province.

This was stated as Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Chief Minister Mahmood Khan directed to expedite work on projects relating to health, education, irrigation, power and communication in the province. The directions had been issued in two separate meetings at the Chief Minister’s Secretariat in Peshawar, statements released on Sunday stated.

In a meeting on hydel power projects being built in the province, Mahmood asked the energy and strategic support departments to own their projects and ensure that they are completed within the stipulated time period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

83.4 MW *Kurram Tangi Dam* under construction KTDP STAGE-1


----------



## ghazi52

*K-P food authority sets up online registration system*

PESHAWAR: In its continuing efforts to crack down on producers of substandard and expired food products the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Food Safety and Halal Food Authority has established an Online registration system wherein around 3,000 businesses have already registered itself through its online licensing system during the last one month.

In a statement outlining the month’s report released on Sunday the authority informed the public about the Online online licencing system to make the process of getting a food licence easier for sellers and manufacturers of foodstuffs

Moreover, a mobile application has also been launched which the public can use to register complaints. As per the report, the food authority had seized 30,000 packets of Monosodium Glutamate (Chinese salt) which were being supplied from Lahore to Peshawar.


----------



## ghazi52

K-P appoints first woman DSP in counter-terrorism department
January 18, 2019






DSP CTD Hamida Bano. 

PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) government on Friday appointed the first female police officer in the Counter Terrorism Department (CTD).

Bano, a grade 17 officer, is the first woman to be appointed as DSP in the department. She had been inducted in the police in 1996 as an assistant sub-inspector (ASI).

Since 2005, Bano has been posted at the Central Police Office as a DSP. Over the last two years, she has served as DSP Traffic.

Bano accepted her current position and termed it as an honour.

Another grade 17 female police officer, Asmat Ara, who previously served as DSP Traffic in Peshawar was transferred to the K-P Special Branch.


Similarly, K-P inspector-general (IG) has appointed DSP Rozia Altaf as a DSP in the provincial Elite Force. Altaf is also be the first female police officer to serve as a DSP in the Elite Force. Prior to this rank, she served as DSP Investigation and DSP Traffic.


----------



## ghazi52

*K-P to extend Rescue 1122 service to tribal districts*






PESHAWAR: The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) government has decided to extend Rescue 1122 services to the tribal districts.

The National Assembly in May 2018 voted in favour of a constitutional amendment to merge the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) with K-P.

Prior to the rescue service starting operations in the region, a survey will be conducted to determine the need of each tribal district. According to director general Rescue 1122, the government is treating the extension in services to the tribal areas as a priority.


----------



## ghazi52

To reduce the burden on district headquarter hospitals and provide best health facilities in the rural parts of the province, KP Government has completed the construction of category-C hospital in Swabi.

The category-C hospital in Swabi will be soon operational and will provide all type of health facilities to the citizens, eventually leading to a decrease on the burden on district headquarter hospitals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese envoy visits Rashakai SEZ site*

PESHAWAR: Chinese Ambassador Yao Jing on Wednesday visited on-site facilitation centre of Rashakai Special Economic Zone. The Chinese ambassador was accompanied by officials of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Economic Zones Development and Management Company (KPEZDMC) and China Road and Bridge Corporation. He was given a briefing on the location plan, field studies and approach road of the Zone. Jing appreciated the location and stressed on the importance of RSEZ in CPEC. Earlier, a joint venture agreement between KPEZDMC and CRBC to develop 1,000 acres Rashakai SEZ was signed by CEO KPEZDMC Saeed Ahmed and senior management of CRBC in Beijing in November 2018. The SEZ to be developed jointly by KPEZDMC and CRBC will be offering excellent infrastructure and amenities to the industrialists. The project will be launched soon. However, applications for more than 1,200 acres from local investors have already been received. According to the JV agreement, CRBC will be responsible for marketing the Zone locally and internationally.

As part of its marketing efforts, CRBC is in advance stages of inviting local investors and Chinese large-scale manufacturers to invest in the Zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Empowering Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in Cyber Security and its affiliated domains; To achieve this, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Information Technology Board fully equipped and state of the art training labs are ready, soon it will open applications.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Land being acquired for marble city*

ISLAMABAD: The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) government is pressing ahead with its plan of establishing a marble city in Buner and is currently engaged in the process of acquiring 1,615 kanals of land at a cost of Rs745 million. K-P Economic Zones Development and Management Company has been assigned the task.

Sources at the Industries and Production Division pointed out that in order to facilitate transportation of marble in the Buner district, the government had constructed a 6km road at a cost of Rs27.2 million.

Among potential marble-bearing areas, the Buner district is believed to be the largest marble producing area with estimated potential exceeding 1,700 million tons. The Ministry of Industries has also established a company for value chain development in the marble sector.


----------



## Chishty4

Golden Drangon ZU China Company 1st Batch of 25+ Buses of Peshawar BRT TransPeshawar arrived at Sea Port Karachi 24.01.2019 From *#China.*

©Hassan Ali

*#TransPeshawar #KP #Peshawar #PeshawarBRT #BRT #Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Chishty4 said:


> Golden Drangon ZU China Company 1st Batch of 25+ Buses of Peshawar BRT TransPeshawar arrived at Sea Port Karachi 24.01.2019 From *#China.*
> 
> [emoji767]Hassan Ali
> 
> *#TransPeshawar #KP #Peshawar #PeshawarBRT #BRT #Pakistan*


I think first one came in mid 2018


----------



## ghazi52

*Under construction Kurram Tangi Dam from Kaitu Weir KTDP Stage-I*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

This is Kahal Mirpur Dam 10 km from khanpur and Haripur, the Kahal Mirpur dam is not like a big dam. This hiding dam in the valley spread over 50(Area Canal). Spailways have also been here for water emission. Haripur district of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is the only city in Pakistan where there is five dams and is currently one of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Burn Unit has been operationalised in the Central Hospital in Saidu Sharif, Swat by KP Government..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*KP govt plans to utilize Khanpur, Tarbela dams for breeding & stocking of fish*
 
February 03, 2019







Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government has planned to utilize Khanpur and Tarbela dams reservoirs for breeding and stocking of fish.

According to an official of the department provincial government will also establish model hatcheries and fish farms in adjoining districts including Haripur and Swabi.

The facility will also help bolster fish farming in canals water of the adjacent districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*83.4 MW Kurram Tangi Dam:*

Beautiful view: Water flowing through under sluice gates & passing through stilling basin.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Swat motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*KP police introduce 'Raabta' SMS system to facilitate complainants, keep track of case progress*
February 04, 2019







Peshawar CCPO Qazi Jamil and Peshawar SSP operations Zahoor Babar speak to the media. — Photo courtesy PTI Twitter

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) police on Sunday night introduced an SMS-based system to facilitate complainants of heinous crimes, the Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) announced on Twitter.

The Raabta system will facilitate the tracing of progress in cases and allow complainants to remain in contact with the Investigation Officer (IO) tasked with probing their case, the PTI said, quoting Peshawar Capital City Police Officer (CCPO) Qazi Jamil.

Once a first information report is registered in any police station in the province, the complainant will receive a text message containing the serial number of the FIR, the sections of law that it has been lodged under, and the name and contact number of the IO.

View image on Twitter





PTI

✔@PTIofficial
https://twitter.com/PTIofficial/status/1092132025748865025

-@KP_Police1 has devised new SMS-based system of information for complainants of heinous cases under name “Raabta” :: @PeshawarCCPO 

Once FIR is registered, complainant will immediately get to know following through SMS

• FIR #
• Sections of law
• Name of IO
• Number of IO


257
1:45 PM - Feb 3, 2019

68 people are talking about this

Twitter Ads info and privacy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Latest footage of the BRT Corridor showing all the progress made till date.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Test run of the BRT buses was done on various sections of Reach 3 in order to check crossing and other design features at stations especially those related to Universal accessibility. Buses as well as the Corridor are in 100% in accordance with the designs specifications.

#PESHAWAR #BRT #MEGASTRUCTURE #MEGAPROJECT #KP #PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*USF contracts cellular operator for broadband access to Ex FATA Districts*


February 07, 2019






The contract worth Rs258m has been awarded to Jazz. 

ISLAMABAD: The Universal Service Fund (USF) awarded a contract worth Rs 258 million to a private cellular operator for deploying broadband services in North Waziristan tribal district.

The contract was awarded to Jazz, which will also take mobile broadband access to the people in regions Bannu and Lakki Marwat.

Out of the Rs258m, the government subsidy amounts to Rs 198 mn.

The contract was signed by Universal Service Fund chief executive officer Rizwan Mustafa Mir and Jazz chief corporate and enterprise officer Ali Naseer.

The contract has been awarded by the USF under its ‘Broadband for Sustainable Development Programme’.

Federal Minister for Information Technology and Telecommunication (MoITT) Dr Khalid Maqbool Siddiqui — who was invited as the chief guest to the ceremony — said that the Ministry of IT and Telecom had achieved yet another significant connectivity milestone.

Rs258m work involves official subsidy of Rs198m

He added that with such projects, the IT ministry through the USF would continue to work towards achieving the mission of broadband penetration across the country to facilitate the people in rural areas. He said that in addition to broadband infrastructure, he expected the USF to launch new e-services and m-services to facilitate digital lifestyle adoption for the people of Pakistan.

Under the ministry, the USF has been mandated to spread broadband connectivity to far-flung settlements still without basic internet connections and facilities.

Speaking on the occasion, USF CEO Rizwan Mir said that with the signing of the North Waziristan contract, the organisation’s aim was to provide voice and data services to remote and underserved areas of Pakistan where it was most critical for development.

He added that this network would be completed in 24 months for providing 3G/4G and voice services to a population of 0.57 million in 401 unserved mouzas.

The official said that with the improvement of law and order situation in the erstwhile Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata), provision of advanced ICT infrastructure would be a key to the development efforts in the region.

He said that the USF enjoyed support of the MoITT as well as the ICT industry in the common mission to continuously work towards expanding broadband to all Pakistanis. He pointed out that the USF was planning to launch several new broadband projects over the next few months, including the one in South Waziristan.

While addressing the audience, Jazz chief corporate and enterprise officer Ali Naseer said: “Through this collaboration, Jazz and USF have successfully bridged the digital divide in the country’s remotest region.

“This is why the project has special significance for us and in due time residents of 401 administrative mouzas will have access to the country’s fastest mobile broadband connectivity. We are looking forward to assisting these people in unlocking their potential in an increasingly interconnected world.”

The participants of the signing ceremony were informed about the USF-Jazz partnership that would also open up new progressive opportunities for local communities such as e-commerce.

Digital and e-services are a rapidly evolving field and can provide better health, education, agriculture and business opportunities to the people in these areas. In order to execute this project, 28 towers will be installed by Jazz in a year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

New BRT Buses Left in the Open Due to Delays in Parking Depot Construction

The first batch of BRT buses, which arrived in Peshawar on Monday, is now parked in the open in Hyatabad.

The three depots which will house the buses have not yet been completed. The remaining 200 buses will be transported from China to Peshawar soon and the unavailability of covered parking facility for the vehicles is a concern.

With consistent rains in the past days and more expected in the near future, the hi-tech hybrid buses may well be prone to damage in severe weather conditions.

155 of these buses will be 12 meters long, having a capacity of 75 passengers, whereas the remaining 65 will have a length of 18 meters. These environment-friendly buses run on both diesel and electricity, and will help reduce 31,000 tons of CO2 emissions from Peshawar, as per a conservative estimate by the Asian Development Bank (ADB).

Equipped with Universal Access System (UAS), AVL (Automatic Vehicle Location) facility and Wi-Fi, the buses would ensure inclusion of all citizens.

Talking about the depots, Nauman Manzoor, Director Media TransPeshawar told a local newspaper that the buses will stay in Hyatabad until the construction of depots is completed.

Worldwide these buses are made strong enough to fight tough weather and environmental conditions. Many bus depots provide secured gates, but they may not have roofs.

It is the responsibility of the government to ensure the vehicles’ security

*©The News




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

#KP Govt Launches the Pink Bus Service

The government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has decided to launch the pink bus service for women in #Abbottabad and #Mardan to provide them with a comfortable traveling experience.

A local company has won a tender for the management and day-to-day running of the buses. The company will also provide drivers and other staff for the bus service.

Japan had gifted these buses in 2018 – the election year – and the program was scheduled to be launched in the provincial capital.

Since the KP government had already announced the BRT project for Peshawar, and due to the construction work, the roads were not in a condition to start the project. Hence, the then Chief Minister of KP, Pervez Khattak, had shifted the bus service to Abbottabad and Mardan.

However, due to electioneering and other reasons, the government almost forgot about it until some media reports highlighted the forgotten buses that were parked in an open space.

Just a week after the media reports, the KP government – after an unscheduled delay of over a year – has given a deadline to launch the project.

The provincial government is hopeful that the two cities will get the bus service by the mid of this month.
©ProPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hotel Watch System introduced by Peshawar Police :: The system will be installed in all hotels of Peshawar, on daily basis the data will be shared with *@KP_Police1*. The move will enhance the check on suspicious personnel/activity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KP: Newly-installed 179-km long 132 KV Transmission Line from 106 MW Golen Gol Power Plant to Timargara, Lower Dir.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

The Kundal Dam Swabi, which is nearing completion, is expected to be inaugurated soon, sources in the district irrigation department

The dam located in the mountainous region of #Gadoon Amazai is financed by the federal ministry of water and power, while director general small dams, irrigation department #KP, is the executing agency.

The estimated cost of the project is Rs2.3 billion, the sources said, adding it had been built in the Pabini locality.

The sources said the construction work had already been completed, while the remaining minor work would also be finished soon.

The project would be completed under the small dams’ construction initiative of the PTI government and it would irrigate 105,600 kanals of arid land, enabling the farmers of the entire terrain to be self-sufficient in food grain produce.

The sources said along with irrigation of land the dam would also control floods during the monsoon season and meet the water needs of locals.

They said whenever the rainfall delayed in summer, people of entire Gadoon Amazai region were badly hit by water shortage and the district and tehsil governments dispatched water tankers to fulfill their requirements.

“We hope that with the inauguration of the project, the water scarcity problem of Pabini and surrounding areas would be resolved,” said an official.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*City University Peshawar*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The Asian Development Bank (ADB) and the Government of Pakistan have signed a loan agreement for $75 million to widen and upgrade 42 kilometers (km) of the busy Mardan–Swabi road in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province in Pakistan.*

The loan agreements were signed by ADB Country Director for Pakistan Xiaohong Yang and Economic Affairs Division Secretary Noor Ahmed at a ceremony in Islamabad. Communications and Work Department Secretary Shahab Khattak represented Pakhtunkhwa Highway Authority and the Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The financing for the new road section expands the scope of a $140 million loan for the ongoing Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Provincial Road Improvement Project. The original project will improve eight sections of key provincial roads to improve transport efficiency and safety.

The additional $75 million in financing, approved by the ADB Board of Directors in December 2018, will upgrade the existing two-lane road between Mardan and Swabi to a four-lane divided road to accommodate increasing traffic demand and improve environmental resilience.



The project will also build tolling and gender-sensitive amenities, including bus shelters and pedestrian facilities, and will promote road safety measures as part of the capacity building efforts for the KP Communications and Works Department.

The Mardan–Swabi road spans the fertile agricultural and emerging industrial heartland of the KP along the Indus and Kabul rivers. The region boasts rich Gandhara and Buddhist archeological and cultural heritage including the world heritage site of Takht Bhai. The upgraded road will ease traffic congestion and make travel faster and safer for tourists, commuters, and truckers in the region.

“The new dual carriageway will bring many benefits to the KP region,” said Yang. “The road will connect a thriving agricultural region with a busy industrial hub, and link the region to important tourist destinations such as Swat and Kalam through the Swat Expressway. The road will also improve rural people’s access to social services in Mardan, the province’s second largest city.”

The average daily traffic on the road connecting the two cities is about 7,000 vehicles, excluding the high volume of non-motorized traffic. Traffic will continue to grow at 3.4pc annually.

ADB is committed to achieving a prosperous, inclusive, resilient, and sustainable Asia and the Pacific, while sustaining its efforts to eradicate extreme poverty. Established in 1966, it is owned by 67 members—48 from the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*China may give Rs6b to digitise K-P high schools*

The Chinese government has decided to allocate Rs6 billion for digitising the curriculum of the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa higher education schools, said a notification available with Daily Express on Friday.

The KP government is keen to take help from Chinese government in bringing reforms in the curriculum of its schools at the senior level and provincial government is serious in bringing revolution reforms and establishing the school curriculum on the modern lines.

The Chinese government showing interest in the project announced allocating Rs6 billion for the project titled “learning management system”.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*3G, 4G cellular services inaugurated in tribal districts*

MIRAN SHAH: Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI)-led government on Saturday achieved another milestone by connecting the erstwhile incommunicado tribal districts of Pakistan with the world by inaugurating 3G and 4G cellular services.

The cellular service was inaugurated by Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) Chief Minister Mahmood Khan along with federal and provincial cabinet members at a ceremony here.

Federal Minister for Communications Murad Saeed, Provincial Finance Minister Taimur Saleem Jhagra, Adviser to Chief Minister on Merged Districts and provincial government Spokesperson Ajmal Wazir, MPA Malik Shah Muhammad Wazir also addressed the gathering.

Adviser to Prime Minister on Media Iftikhar Durrani was also present.

At the ceremony, the chief minister also launched Sehat Insaf Card to provide annual health insurance cover of Rs720,000 to each family.

Minister for Communication Murad Seed, in his address, said with the launch of 3G and 4G network in North Wazirsitan, another promise by the PTI government stood fulfilled.

He said the PTI government made its words with the people of Waziristan for providing free treatment to tribal people by launching of Sehat Insaf Card.

The Card would be provided to every family.

The federal minister assured the people that Kurram Tangi road would be constructed as per aspiration of the people of the area.

The PTI government will address the 70-year-old sense of deprivation of the tribesmen.

The North Waziristan MNAs and Senators have been asked to approach him anytime to redress their problems.

Addressing the gathering, the KP chief minister pledged that during his next visit, he would inaugurate *a cadet college, medical college and university along with some other developmental projects for the area.*

He said the designs of some so-called political leaders to divide Pashtuns would never succeed.

He said those trying to pit Pashtuns against one another had already been voted out by the people for their inability to deliver during their tenure.

He said even the so-called Pashtun leaders had also misused the funds allocated for rehabilitation of militancy-hit Malakand Division; however, he assured the public that now he would personally monitor all the spending for the uplift of erstwhile Fata.

He said people had given a chance to these so-called Pashtun leaders but they left behind a legacy of excessive corruptions, and that was why their catchy slogans failed to lure the people in next elections.

He told the gathering that having come from Swat District, he was alive to the issues confronting the people of the area, and assured that the resources meant for the rehabilitation and reconstruction would be spent in the newly merged districts.

He said that the resources and the packages pledged by Prime Minister Imran Khan for the people of the area would be spent in the erstwhile tribal belt.

The chief minister said that he had been directed by the prime minister to work for the welfare and development of the people of tribal districts.

“This is a mission he would accomplish in any circumstances,” he resolved.

He said the people affected by militancy and operation would be brought back to their houses from across the border.

He also announced the construction of *54 km long road from Spin to Shawa* and also committed various development projects to promote tourism in the area.

He also announced Rs0.5 million for the school uniforms of kids studying in primary school in Baka Khel IDPs camp.

KP Chief Minister Mehmood Khan said Pashtuns could not be deceived again through political sloganeering.

He recalled the chief minister secretariat in the past had been notorious for corrupt practices and shadowy deals.

He said he knew the real issues and the problems of the people of erstwhile tribal areas because he himself belonged to the Pata which had similar history of being hit by militancy, just like Malakand division.

He viewed that by dividing the Pashtuns, the so-called leaders wanted to create differences among Pashtuns for their political designs and confidently believed that their designs would never meet success.

The chief minister also assured of addressing the reservations of the people regarding infrastructure development, education and health projects, rehabilitation and repatriation of the internally displaced people.

Reiterating his government’s resolve to root out corruption, he warned of strict action against the corrupt elements.

He said the provincial government belonged to Pashtun who had also an appropriate representation in the federal government.

He said the Pashtuns had rendered numerous sacrifices and now they desired peace, harmony and development and his government would deliver in accordance with their wishes.

Federal Minister Murad Saeed also paid tribute to the tribesmen for their matchless sacrifices for the defense of the motherland in hours of trials and vowed to bring them in the mainstream of national development through radical reforms introduce in the merged tribal areas.

He said that tribal people always came out in support of their brave army whenever they were challenged by the enemy.

They are the custodian of the frontier of the country and demonstrated the same spirit and determination since inception of the country in 1947, he added.

Murad Saeed said that Prime Minster Imran Khan always pursue the path of peace and harmony in the region.

He recalled that Imran Khan opposed military solution to Afghan conflict and had urged the world community for peaceful settlement.

He recalled that Imran Khan had also opposed operation in Waziristan as it would push the country towards another quagmire.

Murad Saeed that the security check posts in Swat were abolished through a systematic policy keeping in view the security situation on ground and promised to give development North Waziristan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*KP CM inaugurates 32-km gas supply line in Peshawar*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/dna
March 10, 2019

A 32-kilometre gas pipeline was inaugurated by Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan, in Peshawar Achani Bala area.

Addressing the inaugural ceremony of the scheme, the chief minister said that it was one of the mega projects for Peshawar which would solve the problem of low gas pressure.

Member National Assembly Arbab Sher Ali, Minister Finance Taimur Saleem Jhagra, MPAs Asif Khan, Pir Fida Muhammad, Faheem Ahmed, District Nazim Muhammad Asim Khan, SNGPL General Manager Arbab Saqib and others also attended the event.

Speaking to the media, the chief minister said the project would upgrade the gas line along the Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) route, injecting the much-needed gas supply to the existing network to resolve the public grievances of low gas pressure, extending the facility to households, and fulfilling the demand for the industrial consumption too.

The project would ensure uninterrupted gas supply to the industrial estate Hayatabad and the eight new operation phases. He said it would remove the problem of low gas supply in the main city areas of Peshawar.

The chief minister said that rival political parties should avoid playing politics over the BRT and other mega projects, adding that the government had launched these schemes for the public welfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A revolutionary step to connect the people of Tribal districts with not just other provinces of Pakistan but with the entire World through Mobile Communication. 3G/4G service was launched by CM KP Mahmood Khan during his visit to Waziristan, this will enable the tribal districts people to stay connected with not just their family and friends around the world but also stay connected to the current affairs!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: *The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) government is pressing ahead with its plan of establishing a marble city in Buner and is currently engaged in the process of acquiring 1,615 kanals of land at a cost of Rs 745 million. K-P Economic Zones Development and Management Company has been assigned the task.

Sources at the Industries and Production Division pointed out that in order to facilitate transportation of marble in the Buner district, the government had constructed a 6km road at a cost of Rs 27.2 million.

Among potential marble-bearing areas, the Buner district is believed to be the largest marble producing area with estimated potential exceeding 1,700 million tons. The Ministry of Industries has also established a company for value chain development in the marble sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Updated Pictures of DUALIZATION OF #INDUS HIGHWAY N55 
PACKAGE-I: FROM SARAI GAMBILA TO #KARAK 
PACKAGE-II: FROM KARAK TO #KOHAT 

#KP #Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt to Launch FM Radio Channels & Spend Rs. 100 Billion in tribal districts*

The government is keen on spending Rs. 100 million on five radio channels in the merged districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

According to a media report, the provincial government of KPK is ready to spend Rs. 100 million to launch five FM radio stations in Bajaur, Mohmand, Kurram, North and South Waziristan tribal districts.

“These FM radio channels will be operational within two months as accelerated efforts are underway to establish the radio stations,” said Mukhtiar Ahmed, the secretary of information and public relations department.

Furthermore, he said that the government’s narrative will be disseminated to the people, who had so far been relying on foreign media.

He added that currently, only two FM radio stations are working in Khyber and Miramshah, however, the duration of their transmissions is limited to two or three hours a day.

The merged districts used to have four radio stations; one each in Khyber, Miramshah, Razmak and WANA, according to the PC-1 for the establishment of the radio stations. The radio station in Wana was blown up by militants in 2006 whereas the remaining three were closed down in May 2013 owing to shortage of funds.

According to documents, the militant groups in FATA used the illegally set up FM radio stations as highly effective propaganda tools.

“Besides, radio stations located in Afghanistan near the border region are engaged in dissemination of negative propaganda against state institutions and they are trying to develop a hateful narrative,” state the documents.

These new planned radio stations will not only become the source of entertainment and information but will also highlight the efforts of the government. The radio stations will also provide a platform to the government authorities to air and share their opinion, views and grievances.

Programs will be aired in various local dialects to promote the ideology of de-radicalization and offer a counter-narrative to the anti-state elements, say the documents.

Govt to Spend Rs. 100 Billion on Tribal Districts

Prime Minister Imran Khan has also said that a three-week consultative process on a ten-year development plan is being initiated for former FATA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ضلع باجوڑ میں پاک فوج کے انجنیئرز کی جانب سے تیار کردہ خار عوامی سکول اور کالج کی پر وقار اور مکمل طور پر لیس عمارت، جس کا افتتاح وزیراعظم پاکستان، جناب عمران خان صاحب نے کیا -

Bajaur, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PESHAWAR, Mar 21 (APP):Speaker National Assembly, Asad Qaisar has said that Engineering Aviation University has been approved for Swabi and work on the project would start very soon.
He was addressing the concluding ceremony of Sports Gala at Gajju Khan Medical Swabi on Thursday. He said that funds have been released to purchase land for Gajju Khan Medical College and construction work on the building would start shortly.
He said that Swabi would be made a model district relating to provision of health and education facilities and steps would be taken to further develop the area


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar BRT Buses trial running

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Taimur Jhagra visited newly constructed state-of-the-art THQ Hospital in Mohmand District. The hospital will provide health services to the people of Mohmand and nearby Bajaur District. All health related facilities are provided in THQ Hospital in Mohmand District

Taimur Jhagra assured District Administration, *Pakistan Army *and especially the local people that KP Government will act proactively and operationalise the hospital. The hospital will benefit Mohmand and Bajaur districts people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prop558

ghazi52 said:


> ضلع باجوڑ میں پاک فوج کے انجنیئرز کی جانب سے تیار کردہ خار عوامی سکول اور کالج کی پر وقار اور مکمل طور پر لیس عمارت، جس کا افتتاح وزیراعظم پاکستان، جناب عمران خان صاحب نے کیا -
> 
> Bajaur, KP



Such schools and colleges are badly needed in Panjgur Washuk Kharan Awaran and Chagai districts of Balochistan, with exact same infrastructure with addition of a 100 bed hospital in each districts mentioned above.

While the city of TURBAT, being the second largest city of Balochistan and largest in Southern Balochistan, should be made a major urban centre in the Southern Balochistan with a FIVE YEAR MASTER PLAN. For this following steps needs to be taken :

1. APS&C Campus
2. Cadet College
3. CMH of B class
4. Five Vocational training centres
5. State of Art hospital of 500 bed
6. Broadband, 4G and transmission lines
7. Road carpeting inside city.
8. Connection of Turbat with Iranian city of "Iranshahr" with a high class 2-LANE highway till the border, so the locals can do trade and get betterment in their economic situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: *Around $130 million worth of investment would be made in the Rashakai Special Economic Zone (SEZ) in the first phase, disclosed Special Assistant to K-P Chief Minister on Industry, Commerce and Labour Abdul Karim Khan.

Talking to APP, he said 9% of the investment in the SEZ would be made by the K-P government while the remaining 91% would come from foreign sources, mainly Chinese investment.

Rashakai SEZ, the first of the nine identified SEZs under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), is likely to be inaugurated next month. The special assistant voiced hope that China would soon give its approval for the Rashakai SEZ, which would pave the way for investment of $128 million in the zone.
“Rashakai industrial zone will become the geographical centre of the province besides integrating the entire region,” he said.

Khan pointed out that following promotion of industrialisation in the zone, thousands of new employment opportunities would be created.


----------



## ghazi52

*K-P govt plans several quick-impact schemes in ex-FATA*

April 2, 2019






The provincial government has decided to launch a development blitz in the erstwhile tribal areas of the province by making arrangements for a host of groundbreaking ceremonies for ‘quick-impact’ projects which are worth billions of rupees.

This was disclosed in a meeting chaired by Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Additional Chief Secretary Shahzad Bangash on Monday. The meeting discussed matters relating to the groundbreaking and inauguration ceremonies of each scheme and finalised the dates and venues for the purpose.

Officials said that most groundbreaking and inauguration ceremonies are expected to be held in April while the government hopes that either Prime Minister Imran Khan, K-P Chief Minister Mahmood Khan or provincial ministers perform the ceremony.

The developmental schemes which the government aims to launch include projects on education, health, road infrastructure, power supply, clean drinking water, irrigation and agriculture, sports and tourism coupled with a number of quick impact-projects.


----------



## ghazi52

*Women-only bus service to hit roads on Thursday*
April 02, 2019







“We are preparing to inaugurate the project on April 4 in Mardan,” an official says.


PESHAWAR: After a yearlong delay, the women-only pink bus service will hit the roads in Mardan district on Thursday (April 4).

Officials in the TransPeshawar Company, operator of the Peshawar’s Bus Rapid Transit project which has been tasked to run the pink buses, confirmed that they had awarded a contract to a company and all details had been finalised in that regard.

“We are preparing to inaugurate the project on April 4 in Mardan,” an official said.

He said that process to select operator for Abbottabad was also in final stages and that they were optimistic that the same company which had been awarded contract for pink buses in Mardan would get the contract.

Another source told Dawn that launch of Abbottabad bus service was also in the process and was likely to be finalised by the end of the current month.

The source said that the launch of the project in the Mardan district would be a milestone towards facilitating the female population, which lacked decent transportation facilities.

He said that Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Mahmood Khan should take ownership of the project and inaugurate it, which will highlight the provincial government’s seriousness toward women empowerment.

In May last year, the United Nations Office on Project Services had handed over 14 pink buses worth Rs 100 million to the KP government to operate as women-only transport service in Mardan and Abbottabad districts.

However, the launch of the service was delayed for about a year due to disinterest of the transport companies.


----------



## ghazi52

81 KM Swat Motorway Project Under Construction starts from Karnal Sher Khan Interchange M-1 till Chakdara

Portal preparations for additional small tunnels at SMP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway to be inaugurated next month

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Communication and Works Minister Akbar Ayub Khan said Prime Minister Imran Khan is expected to inaugurate Swat motorway on 25th of next month.

Radio Pakistan reported that the work on the construction of 81 kilometre-long Swat Motorway would be completed by May at a cost of Rs 34 billion.

The provincial minister said that the motorway has been linked with Peshawar-Islamabad Motorway at Karnal Sher Khan Interchange near Swabi.

“The Swat motorway will boost tourism, trade and economic activities in Malakand and Mardan divisions,” he added.

Last month, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Mahmood Khan had said that extension of Swat Motorway would bring economic revolution in the province.

The CM said that it would promote tourism and industry, besides creating new job opportunities in the province.

The Swat motorway would be extended from Chakdara to Mingora to facilitate the masses, sources said


----------



## ghazi52

*CM KP directs for land acquisition of Hangu University*

April 14, 2019

Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan has directed the concerned authorities to provide better health care facilities to the people.

Chairing a meeting in Peshawar today, he said efforts are underway for provision of state of the art health facilities in all hospitals of the province.

Meanwhile, presiding over another meeting, Mahmood Khan directed to make a comprehensive plan for the acquisition of land for Hangu University.


----------



## ghazi52

*KP CM opens industrial estate in Malakand*

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Mahmood Khan on Sunday inaugurated small industrial estate in Malakand and said the government is committed to resolving all the issues of industrial sector. The inauguration event was attended by a large number of people and high-level officials. Mahmood Khan inaugurated the industrial estate during his visit to Malakand.

He said that PTI government would launch more similar projects in the province to eliminate poverty and create more jobs. He said that PTI had worked hard to mitigate people problems.

On this occasion, he said that local residents would be given employment in different industrial zones set up in different parts of the province. While unveiling his future plans, the chief minister announced that the provincial government would soon start development work on Rashakai zone, a small town located along the Nowshera-Mardan road.


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa IT Board (KPITB) is inviting investors for Pakistan’s first Digital City, to be based out of Haripur, on the outskirts of capital’s Margalla Hills. The plans of Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa establishing Pakistan Digital City were announced in October .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran inaugurates Radiation Oncology service at SKMCH Peshawar*


ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan inaugurated Radiation Oncology services at Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital and Research Center in Peshawar on Friday.

During his visit to KPK, the Prime Minister also addressed a rally in Orakzai District.

The prime minister was expected to announce a number of development projects for the area.

In his previous visit, Imran Khan announced Sehat Insaf cards and other schemes for the welfare of tribal people in Bajaur, Khyber and Mohmand districts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction Malam Jabba Ski Resort.








..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

April Video





March 23rd , 2019 Test Run for Peshawar BRT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran performs groundbreaking of Mohmand Dam*






PESHAWAR: Prime Minister Imran Khan on Thursday performed ground-breaking ceremony of Mohmand Dam.

Speaking on the occasion , the prime minister thanked the people for contributing in the dam fund.

He said China has built thousands of dams of which 5,000 were larger than Tarbela and Mangla dams in Pakistan. 

The prime minister said underground level of water in Pakistan has gown down to alarming levels and the dams were the only way to meet the demand.

He said the Chinese experts laced with modern technology would also assist the Pakistani engineers to complete the project.

The prime minister said he realizes the problems facing the tribal areas more than any other prime minister who have come to power.

He said the government would convince all the federating units to provide funds for the development of tribal areas from their share of NFC Award.

Highlighting the importance of development of tribal areas, he said war has destroyed shops and animals of local people depriving them of means of earning. 

He was of the view that apathy towards unemployed youth can lead to disastrous consequences for the entire country.

*Mohmand Dam*

The water reservoir would be constructed on Swat River and it will be completed at a cost of over one hundred and eighty-three billion rupees by 2024.

The dam has the capacity of storing one point two million acre feet water.

It is expected to generate eight hundred megawatt electricity besides bringing about seventeen thousand acres barren land under cultivation.

Mohmand Dam is expected to solve the problem of water scarcity in Mohmand district besides saving Peshawar, Charsadda and Nowshera districts from floods.


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam Road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM breaks ground for Mohmand Dam*







Prime Minister Imran Khan on Thursday performed ground-breaking of the Mohmand Dam on Swat River which would cost around Rs183 billion and take five years to complete.

Former Chief Justice of Pakistan Saqib Nisar was a special guest at the ceremony for the dam, which would be country’s third-largest after Mangla and Terbela dams.

The multi-purpose project is scheduled to be completed in 2024. On completion, it will generate 800 Megawatts electricity, provide active water storage of about 1.2 MAF (million acre feet) and bring about 17,000 acres barren land under cultivation.

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Governor Shah Farman and Chief Minister Mahmood Khan, Defence Minister Pervez Khattak, Religious Affairs Minister Dr Noorul Haq Qadri and Chief of the Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa were also present on the occasion.


----------



## ghazi52

*Life Care Hospital* Under Construction Phase 5, Hayatabad, Peshawar


----------



## ghazi52

*KHYBER PAKHTUNKHWA | Suki Kinari Hydropower Plant | 870 MW *


----------



## ghazi52

After completion of construction work,International arrival area/hall of BKIAP Peshawar Airport became operational today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*K-P plans 68 health units in seven merged districts*

Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa has decided to construct 68 Comprehensive Health Units (CHU) under Prime Minister’s Quick Impact Programme (QIP) to provide best medical facilities to patients of the erstwhile Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) at their doorsteps.

“These health units would be established in all seven tribal districts and erstwhile frontier regions with latest facilities of specialists’ medical and surgical male and lady doctors, gynecologists, ambulance service and laboratories experts to provide 24 hours service to patients,” a senior official in Health Department said on Friday.

Each CHU with 35 medical, surgical, nurses and laboratory experts will cover 25,000 population in former FATA, the official said, adding one unit will be constructed with an estimated cost of Rs 110 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese engineering company and Pakistan's Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province Government sign a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) to convert 800 tube wells to solar power and assist in several other development projects in the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Momand And koram Agency....... 
KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> After completion of construction work,International arrival area/hall of BKIAP Peshawar Airport became operational today.


That used to look like a flea market, now it looks like a cozy alpine cabin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: The China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC) has termed the Rashakai Special Economic Zone (SEZ) as a role model project for other planned SEZs across the country.*

A CRBC delegation led by Shi Xiaobo held talks with Board of Investment (BoI) Chairman Haroon Sharif on Tuesday and discussed timelines to make Rashakai SEZ operational.

Xiaobo said that Rashakai SEZ will help industrial development, create employment opportunities and generate economic activity, while the combined efforts of all stakeholders would be crucial for the project’s success.

During the meeting, BoI chairman explained the Rashakai SEZ holds strategic significance as it is closer to Afghanistan and Central Asian Countries. He added that BoI is strengthening its capacity to have dedicated teams to deal with investors from different countries, as well as to work on important assignments, with particular focus on Rashakai SEZ.

Incentive package for the Rashakai SEZ was also discussed during the meeting.

While talking to the delegation, BoI chairman emphasised the need for periodic meetings with all stakeholders to fast track the progress on SEZ.

Published in Dawn, May 15th, 2019


----------



## ghazi52

*Kalam-Bahrain road* long delayed and ignored project by previous Federal Govt, is now nearing completion. The completion of Swat Motorway after Eid followed by Kalam-Bahrain road will lead to an enormous flow of tourists to this beautiful part of Pakistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Police established. in South Waziristan , Waziristan KP


----------



## ghazi52

*Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to add 71MW to national grid soon*

Seventy-one megawatt electricity being produced in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa from different power projects will be added to the national grid soon.

A memorandum of understanding to this effect was signed between Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization and Power Division in Peshawar.

Chief Minister Mahmood Khan who was also present on the occasion said this will generate revenue two billion rupees for the province annually.

He said work on several other hydel power stations is in progress in the province. These stations will produce one hundred and forty five MW electricity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The construction of delayed-for-decade *Mohmand Dam *will be completed before flood season of 2024.

Sources told that the estimated cost of the project is Rs 291 billion and Water and Power Development Authority would provide 67 per cent financing while remaining 37 per cent would provide by the government.

The local people had already transferred land for the project and it would help mitigate flooding in the area for ever but also generate 800 MW cheap hydel electricity.

They said contract for civil and electro-mechanical works of Mohmand Dam Project had already been awarded to a Joint Venture comprising the China Gezhouba Group of Companies (CGGC) of China and DESCON of Pakistan.

Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project would phenomenally contribute towards water, food and energy security of Pakistan.

They said Mohmand Dam would go a long way in stabilizing the national economy besides alleviating poverty and ushering in an era of development in the project area.

Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project is historic and unique in nature being constructed on River Swat in Tribal District Mohmand of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province. On completion, the project will store about 1.2 million acre feet (MAF) of water, generate 800 megawatt (MW) of low-cost hydel electricity and help mitigating floods in Peshawar, Charsadda and Naushera.

Besides supplementing 160,000 acres of existing land, about 16,700 acres of new land will also be irrigated because of Mohmand Dam. In addition, 300 million gallon water per day will also be provided to Peshawar for drinking purpose. Annual benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs51.6 billion.


----------



## ghazi52

Formal inauguration of Rashakai Economic Zone KP to be held after Eid, China to invest USD $138 million in the Special Economic Zone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa ready to welcome the Tourists in the Province,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has completed the construction work of Kundal dam in district Buner.
The project has been completed at a cost of more than 2.3 billion rupees. This dam will irrigate more than 13,000 acres of barren land.

The funds for construction of the dam have been provided by the federal government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has completed the construction work of Kundal dam in district Buner.
> The project has been completed at a cost of more than 2.3 billion rupees. This dam will irrigate more than 13,000 acres of barren land.
> 
> The funds for construction of the dam have been provided by the federal government.


Need 100s more, full steam ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KP Govt establishes emergency health unit at Saiful Malook lake*

June 10, 2019







Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has established first of its kind emergency health unit at Saiful Malook lake to provide maximum facilities to tourists.

Talking to newsmen in Mansehra, District Health Officer Dr. Shahzad said emergency health unit at an altitude of 10,578 feet established in order to follow the directives of the Prime Minister Imran Khan.

He said over ten thousand feet height altitude, tourists face breath problems as the oxygen level often remained low.

District Health Officer said department has provided complete staff including a doctor and ambulance available round the clock at the unit to tackle the emergency needs of the tourists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

36.6 MW Daral Khwar Hydropower plant, by PEDO, KPK running on full load

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CM KP approves online automation of office communication system in all departments

June 13, 2019







Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan has approved the Online Automation of Office Communication system in all the government departments in the province.

The approval was given during a meeting of Information Technology board in Peshawar on Thursday.

The Chief Minister said the project initially launched in Peshawar will be extended to divisional headquarters in the next phase.

Mahmood Khan said the government is taking solid steps for promotion of IT in all sectors for transparency and generating job opportunities for youth.

The meeting was briefed that three hundred students of government schools were trained in IT related skills under early age programme.


----------



## ghazi52

*First police station starts operations in South Waziristan's Wana town*
June 15, 2019








The police station has been established in a fort vacated by Frontier Corps, says KP police official. 



The first police station in South Waziristan's Wana town has started operations in the area, Director of Public Relations of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police Shahzada Farooq Kokab told _DawnNews TV_ on Saturday.

The police station has been established in a fort that was vacated by the Frontier Corps, he said.

Kokab said that the police station is "fully functional" and patrolling in the area has begun. More recruits are being trained to ensure that the law and order situation remains under control, he said and added that the first batch of the bomb disposal unit personnel has completed its training in the Khyber district.

North Waziristan District Police Officer (DPO) Shafiullah Gandapur said that the facility of filling first information reports has been made available at the station and a patrolling plan for the area has been laid out. The required staff and vehicles have also been arranged.

Before the merger of erstwhile Fata with KP, the region was ruled by the draconian Frontier Crimes Regulation (FCR) and law and order was maintained by the centuries old Khasadar force. After the law was repealed and tribal areas were merged with the province, police started performing duties in the seven tribal districts and the government is making attempts to bring the entire region under the fold of the country's laws.

The government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has been making efforts to integrate and develop tribal areas since the merger of erstwhile Fata with the province last year.


----------



## ghazi52

*Rs800 billion KP budget on Tuesday*
June 15, 2019






Minister says the finance department has managed to cut the province’s current expenditure by a whopping Rs 87 billion. 

PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government will present over Rs 800 billion budget for the next financial year on next Tuesday.

Provincial finance minister Taimur Saleem Jhagra told reporters here on Friday that the budget also included current and development allocations for the merged tribal districts, previously called Fata as a region.

He said the province’s annual development programme (ADP) would be record high with most allocations being made to strategic sectors.

Minister says govt to save Rs60bn by cutting expenditure

Mr Jhagra said the finance department had managed to cut the province’s current expenditure by a whopping Rs 87 billion.

He said the government would save Rs 30 billion by increasing the age of government employees’ age of superannuation by three years. Earlier in the day, the provincial cabinet approved an increase in the government employees’ retirement age from 60 years to 63 years.

Mr Jhagra said the retirement age decision would pump Rs30 billion into the province’s economy and thus, helping create huge employment opportunities.

He said the government would save Rs 60 billion by cutting expenditure.

The minister said the government had held detailed deliberations over the cutting of the size of the province’s throw-forward liability by Rs 200 billion.

“We have carried out comprehensive exercises on both current and development sides,” he said. Mr Jhagra said reduction in the throw-forward liability would enable the government to spare more funds for strategic sectors, which could add more revenue to the exchequer.

He said the government would increase its revenue to Rs 100 billion by 2023.

The minister said the government was setting up a revenue task force under the chief minister’s supervision to setting strategic direction for the revenue generating efforts.

He said the government was working on the incentivisation of tax collection process for the provincial taxmen and would get performance-based incentives instead of allowances.

Mr Jhagra said the government’s efforts had caused the KP Revenue Authority’s collections to increase by 49 per cent.

He said the merged areas’ budget would be Rs 83 billion more than routine.

The minister said Prime Minister Imran Khan and Pakistan Army were very supportive regarding the development of tribal districts. He said around Rs 100 billion from the defence budget would go to the development of merged areas and Balochistan.

Mr Jhagra said the provincial government would decide about where to spend development money for the region.

“We have reviewed the 10 years development plan several times to be ensure the money is spent in right places,” he said.

The minister said there was no burden of debts on the province.

He said the province had allocated Rs 15 billion for retiring debt in the current fiscal, which was likely to go up to Rs 20 billion in the next.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KP Govt expedites work on Sharmai hydro power project ..Dir: *

June 16, 2019







Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has expedited work on the construction of Sharmai hydro power project in Upper Dir district.

A spokesman of Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development organization told our Peshawar correspondent, that the project will be completed at a cost of forty-five billion rupees by 2023.

The project also includes construction of seven-kilometer-long tunnel to divert water of Panjkora River for power generation.

The spokesman said on completion, it will generate one hundred and fifty megawatt electricity.


----------



## ghazi52

*KP government presents Rs900b budget for 2019-20*
June 18, 2019






KP Finance Minister Taimur Saleem Jhagra presented the provincial budget for the financial year 2019-
20

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Finance Minister Taimur Saleem Jhagra on Tuesday presented the province's budget for financial year 2019-20, which has a total outlay of Rs 900 billion.

Out of the total outlay, spending on the annual development programme has been suggested to be Rs236bn.

The budget speech was delivered in the KP assembly amidst protests and sloganeering by the opposition against the Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) government in the centre for not issuing production orders of PPP chief Asif Ali Zardari.

According to the budget speech, provincial income taxes are being increased for the year 2019-20. According to the newly proposed regime, individuals with Rs10,001 to Rs20,000 monthly income will pay Rs 330 per month.

The next slab of people, with an income of Rs20,000 to Rs 50,000, will have to pay Rs 435 per month.

A tax of Rs 600 per month has been proposed for those individuals earning between Rs50,000 to Rs 100,000 per month.

The individuals falling in the next slab of Rs100,000 to Rs200,000 monthly income will have to pay Rs 800 monthly. Similarly, Rs1,000 per month tax has been proposed for those earning Rs200,000 to half a million rupees.

As far as public sector employees are concerned, the provincial government has proposed zero taxation for grade one to four employees of the provincial government. Rs100 in tax per month will be charged from the employees of grade five to 12, Rs200 tax per month will be charged from provincial government employees of grade 13 to 16, Rs300 monthly tax for grade 17, Rs500 per month for grade 18, Rs1,000 for 19, and Rs2,000 for grade 20 officers.

The government has also proposed to increase the rate of taxation on private companies and businesses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sunset in Industrial Estate Hattar*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt decides to open 28 new stations of Rescue-1122 in KP*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
June 26, 2019

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has decided to open twenty-eight new stations of Rescue-1122 in different districts of the province.

According to a spokesman of Rescue-1122, over two billion rupees have been allocated for this purpose in the new budget.

These stations will be constructed in Peshawar, Bajaur, Mohmand, Khyber, Kurram, Orakzai, North and South Waziristan Agencies, Malakand, Shangla, Kohistan, Lakki Marwat, Kohat, Bannu and Dera Ismail Khan.

The aim of the establishment of these stations is to provide quick services to the people in case of any emergency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*WB approves $171m for agri uplift in KP
*
Project to help rehabilitate watercourses, introduce systems, fill knowledge gaps on opportunities, constraints

The World Bank (WB) approved US $ 171 million to support agricultural productivity in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP), by improving irrigation, strengthening small farmers’ skills, and supporting farmers to add value to their products. 

According to the WB, farmers in KP face challenges of low water use efficiency and lack modern technology, skills & knowledge to engage in high value agriculture value chains. This results in an underdeveloped rural economy with high vulnerability to climate changes. The KP Irrigated Agriculture Improvement Project will help address these challenges by rehabilitating community watercourses; establishing water users’ associations; introducing high efficiency irrigation systems and laser land leveling; strengthening farmers’ technical skills, and filling knowledge gaps on agriculture market opportunities and constraints.


----------



## ghazi52

40.8 MW Koto Power house is under construction at Lower Dir, KPK.
It will completed in June 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KP Govt issues progress report about schools in tribal districts*

July 16, 2019








Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has released a report regarding performance and available facilities in public sector schools of tribal districts.

According to the report prepared by Independent Monitoring Unit, the performance of ninety-eight percent schools has been evaluated.

The attendance of teachers and students remained eighty-two and sixty-two percent respectively.

Electricity facility is available in forty-five percent schools.

Eighty-two percent schools have boundary walls.

Commenting on the report, Advisor to Chief Minister on Education Ziaullah Bangash said efforts are being made to ensure availability of all basic facilities in schools under directives of Prime Minister Imran Khan.

He said thirty-six billion rupees will be spent on promotion of education in tribal areas in current fiscal year.


----------



## ghazi52

*KPDWP approves above Rs5b for eight projects*

July 18, 2019







The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Development Working Party has approved more than five point five billion rupees for eight projects in its meeting held in Peshawar. 

The projects are related to Education, Local Government, Multi-Sectoral Development, Roads and Science and Technology & Information Technology.


----------



## ghazi52

*France to provide 50.2 million Euros to Pakistan for rehabilitation of Dargai, Chitral hydropower projects*







ISLAMABAD: France will provide 50.2 million Euros to Pakistan for rehabilitation of Dargai and Chitral hydropower projects.

Secretary, Economic Affairs Division (EAD), Noor Ahmed; Ambassador of France to Pakistan, Marc Barety; and Country Director of the French Agency for Development (AFD), Jacky Amprou signed the Credit Facility Agreement worth Euros 50 million and a grant agreement of Euros 0.2 million for Rehabilitation of Dargai and Chitral Hydropower Projects.

Malakand and Chitral are two of the remotest districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The project will upgrade the obsolete and vulnerable machinery with the state-of-the art-technology, enhance the capacity of the existing Power Stations of Dargai and Chitral, thus enhancing generation, transmission, and distribution of electricity keeping in view the future requirements of the region.

The project will contribute towards the government of Pakistan’s strategy for utilizing the available renewable energy sources for power generation and enhancing their capacities.

France through the French Agency for Development is working in Pakistan providing technical and financial support in energy sector where Euros 315 million financial support has been committed since 2016.

Secretary EAD thanked the French government and AFD for extending the financial assistance to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Defence Housing Authority DHA Head Office under Construction at DHA Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Construction Work of Kulal Ceramics is proceeding towards it's completion phase at Hattar Special Economic Zone KP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

KP Government has constructed a Youth Hostel for the Youth in Batakundi, Naran. The objectives of constructing Youth Hostel in Naran is to promote Tourism and also provide affordable residential facility to the Youth especially students

88 bedded Youth Hostel is now open for the Youth in Batakundi, Naran. More Youth Hostel in Chitral is also ready for inauguration. More Youth Hostels will be constructed in Peshawar and Sharan. A Youth Hostel is also under construction for females

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*LAHORE, (APP - UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News - 28th Aug, 2019 ) :A two-member delegation from Rashakai Special Economic Zone (RSEZ) management team from China on Wednesday called on the Lahore Chamber of Commerce & Industry (LCCI) Vice President Faheem-ur-Rehman Saigal.*
According to LCCI spokesman, on the occasion various issues including establishment of special economic zones in Pakistan and Pak-China trade relations came under discussion.

Delegation members Suo Bin Xing and Simon Li threw light on their ongoing projects.

Faheem-ur-Rehman Saigal hoped that RSEZ in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa would help produce much-needed employment opportunities besides generating revenue.

He said that the LCCI has always been vocal in favour of SEZs because through these infrastructures, process of industrialization can be boosted and new employment opportunities can be generated.

He said there was no doubt that with the establishment of special economic zones all across the major industrial areas in the country, the present pace of economic development can be enhanced to achieve the desired results.

The LCCI Vice President said that Pakistan has yet to exploit the potential of regional trade for its own advantage.

*"We believe that Rashakai Special Economic Zone will play key role in increasing foreign trade particularly reaching out to Afghanistan and remote destinations of CIS countries", he added*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Services of Rescue 1122 has been extended to #Khyber District. Rescue 1122 will be extended to all tribal districts, over 20 stations will be established in the tribal districts.

Over 1500 youth of tribal areas will be recruited

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## POTTER

Swat Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan China have agreed to fast track implementation of industrial cooperation under CPEC utilizing Chinese experiences to ensure speedy development of special economic zones in Pakistan.ground breaking of Rashakai Special Economic Zone #SEZ in KPK is planned next month.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Govt spending over Rs 300 m for synthetic biotechnology center in Peshawar: Kamran

September 03, 2019




File photo

Special Assistant to the Chief Minister on Information Technology Kamran Khan Bangash says the government is spending more than three hundred million rupees on the construction of a synthetic biotechnology center in Peshawar.

Inaugurating an incubation center in Peshawar on Tuesday, he stressed the need for more professional IT training for students in educational institutions.

Kamran Khan Bangash hoped promotion of information technology will help to stabilize the provincial economy.

The Special Assistant said more incubation centers will be established in other parts of the province.


----------



## ghazi52

PESHAWAR: Chief Minister Mahmood Khan has said that the issues hindering the construction of runway of the Saidu Sharif Airport should be resolved within three months as the airport will play an important role in the promotion of tourism and trade activities.

The chief minister also agreed with the establishment of ski training schools in collaboration with PAF at Malam Jabba and Gabin Jabba along with the construction of Kheshgi National Park, for which he sought to convene a special meeting, said an official handout.

Talking to Air Vice-Marshal AOC Northern Air Command Abdul Moeed Khan who called on him at the Chief Minister’s Secretariat in Peshawar, Mahmood Khan was briefed in detail about the progress on Saidu Sharif Airport, ski training schools and Kheshgi National Park, Nowshera.


----------



## ghazi52

*Kurram Tangi Dam*

*Location* :On Kurram river in North Waziristan Agency, KP (previously FATA) about 14 km upstream of Kurram Garhi Headworks and 32 km North of Bannu District. 

*Salient Features

Height of Dam* 322 Ft
*Gross Storage Capacity* 1.20 MAF
*Live Storage Capacity* 0.9MAF
*Power Generation* 83.4 MW
*Annual Energy* 350 GWh
*New Command Area* 84,380 Acres











_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rescue 1122 Emergency Center has been made in Hayatabad Industrial Estate Peshawar providing protection to the labours working there. The Service will also be expanded to all 35 Districts of KP from 10 Districts.currently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KPK Govt Announces Kalam-Dir Tourism Corridor*







Ministry of Tourism, Sports, Youth, Culture and Archeology Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has announced a special tourism corridor connecting Kalam to Dir in line with the government’s vision of promoting tourism in the country.

The corridor will be developed with the help of the World Bank, APP reported.

The 114-kilometer long corridor will have 8 prominent resorts along the way. The tourist spots and valleys along the route include Kalam, Anakar valley, Utrore, Gabral, Kumrat, Jahaz Banda, Sheringal and Dir.

A 100km road link will start from Kalam and end at Dir. Another 14-km link will connect Kumrat and Jahaz Banda for easy accessibility to the scenic valley.

Currently, the roads between these spots are in poor condition, however, the new corridor will change the landscape of tourism in the region.

A large number of people don’t prefer to travel to such places mainly because of the road conditions, however, developing road infrastructure will increase the influx of tourists, especially families.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*‘Power generation from Suki Kanari dam to start in 2022’*
September 30, 2019





Company working on project has diverted water flow from Kunhar River to the mountainside in order to build reservoir. — AFP/File
MANSEHRA: The 870-megawatt Suki Kanari hydropower project, which is the only energy project being executed in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor initiative, would start electricity generation in year 2022.

This was stated by MPA Ahmad Hussain Shah while talking to mediapersons on the occasion of water diversion from Kunhar River for building the dam reservoir.

“We need such projects to overcome energy shortfall in the country,” provincial minister for finance Taimur Saleem Jhagra told the water diversion ceremony held in Naran at Kaghan valley.

Provincial ministers Atif Khan and Shahram Tarakai were also present on the occasion.

The company working on the project diverted water flow from Kunhar River to the mountainside in order to build the embankment/dam reservoir.

Atif Khan said that Kaghan valley would now meet the electricity needs of the country. Mr Tarakai said that more such projects were needed to resolve energy crisis in the country. Mr Shah said that besides Suki Kanari power project, the Hazara Motorway was also being completed under the CPEC initiatives.

“I am optimistic that Hazara Motorway would be made operational next month,” he said and added that this motorway would pave the way for promotion of tourism in all parts of the division.


----------



## ghazi52

River Closure Ceremony of 870-megawatt Kinari Hydro power Project under China Pakistan Economic Corridor CPEC Held in Kaghan, KP.


----------



## ghazi52

*Suki Kinari Hydropower Project - 884MW*


River Closure ceremony of Suki Kinari Hydropower Project (Kaghan Valley)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Work on Rashakai Economic Zone to be started next month: KP CM

October 09, 2019







Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has signed an agreement with a private group of industries to provide them cheap electricity.

Under the agreement, the provincial government will provide 18 MW electricity from Pehur Hydro Power Project to these industries on ten rupees per unit rate.

It will generate a revenue of more than three hundred million rupees annually.

Speaking on this occasion, Chief Minister Mahmood Khan said the government is planning to construct one thousand micro hydro-power projects in different areas of the province to overcome shortage of electricity.

He said Chashma Right Bank Canal is being constructed to develop agriculture in Southern districts of the province.

Mahmood Khan said work on Rashakai Economic Zone will be started next month.


----------



## ghazi52

*KP Govt Approved Work On 320-km Long Peshawar D I Khan Motorway*

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government on Friday approved feasibility study and detailed design report of 320-kilometer long Peshawar to D I Khan Motorway project. It said until now three firms including M/S NESPAK, M/S PAVRON Islamabad and M/S ACC Islamabad have been qualified for participation in the bid to be held on October 14.


----------



## POTTER

Hazara Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KP Citizens Can Now Call Rescue 1122 Fire Brigade & Ambulances Using an App

The government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has taken on board the online ride-hailing company, Careem, to offer the services of Rescue 1122 on a trial basis in Peshawar.

The service can be availed from the Careem app starting this week. Initially, 50,000 citizens in selected areas of the provincial capital will have access to the facility. The government has announced to extend the service to the other districts of the province in the near future.

The citizens can now book Rescue 1122 vehicles for different emergencies including road accidents, medical emergency, fire, natural calamities, and or any other disaster.

The areas where the service is initially on offer include Haji Camp, Hashtnagri, Faqeerabad, Warsak Road, Saddar Cantt, Kohat Road, Tehkal, University Road, University Town, Hayatabad and nearby areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Rashakai economic zone to be inaugurated next month*







ISLAMABAD: China and Pakistan on Tuesday agreed to inaugurate the first economic zone out of the nine envisaged under the Chinese-funded framework next month, as the development in the industrial area is nearing completion.

The decision was taken at the joint working group of CPEC industrial cooperation meeting via video conference. Board of Investment Executive Director General II Qasim Raza Khan and National Development and Reform Commission of China Deputy Director General Gao Jian co-chaired the meeting. Officials from line ministries, provincial governments and embassies attended the meeting.

An official told The News that there are dozens of Chinese and local companies waiting to be joined.

Experts believe that mega project is a major opportunity to change the economic geographies of both the countries, especially of Pakistan under which both the countries plan to establish SEZs alongside the corridor in years to come.

Both sides agreed to jointly accelerate the efforts to enhance the level of industrial cooperation by ensuring concentrated efforts with early provision of utilities and allocation of land. They also discussed the possibility of up-gradation of Pakistan Steel Mills.

Pakistan and China agreed to enhance business to business linkages to facilitate increased level of investment from Chinese enterprises and enhance industrial competitiveness of business in Pakistan through technology transfer, world class managerial and industrial practices and skills transfer.

Both the sides also reviewed progress on prioritised CPEC SEZs including Rashakai, Dhabeji, Alama Iqbal Industrial City. Development agreement related to Rashakai economic zone is in the final stage.

Chinese side expressed keen interest to participate in the bidding process for Dhabheji SEZ. In the process of industrial diagnosis of key industries, the Chinese experts informed that the report of the textile industry diagnosis is ready and would soon be shared by Chinese side.

Under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) framework, nine economic zones dedicated to industrial development with incentives were to be set up.

The $ 60 billion CPEC kick-started five years back concentrating mainly on construction of roads and motorways and power plants to ensure energy security in the wake of massive power shortfall.

Within a last couple of years, a series of power projects transformed the country into energy-surplus destination from the power-deficient one. CPEC framework envisaged 10,000 megawatts of production capacity.

Special economic zones are the next crucial component after early harvest projects under CPEC. Initially, 27 zones were expected to be set up. The number was now reduced to nine.


----------



## ghazi52

Shahid Afridi Sports Complex Under Construction Bara Khyber District. KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

International faculty will be recruited for the University. Subjects like Railway Engineering, Artificial Intelligence, Mineral Resource Engineering and Agriculture Food Technologies will be offered. KP Govt establishing an International level public university in KP.




























Huripur, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Uplift of ex-Fata’s power infrastructure planned*

November 05, 2019







Projects include construction of 76 new 11kv feeders, rehabilitation of 59 11kv feeders and electrification of villages. 





PESHAWAR: The government has planned to inaugurate work on the Rs2 billion projects meant for the development of power infrastructure in the merged tribal districts under the 10-year development plan and annual development plan in the current month.

The projects include the construction of 76 new 11kv feeders, rehabilitation of 59 11kv feeders, and electrification of villages in all merged districts, said a statement issued here on Monday.

Chairing a meeting called here to review the Tesco projects in tribal districts, Chief Minister Mahmood Khan directed the relevant officials to expedite work on the projects executed for electric supply to the erstwhile Fata.

He said funds had been released to the Tesco to upgrade grid stations, transmission lines and 11kv feeders in merged districts.

The officials told the chief minister that the projects under the Ten Years Development Plan would cost Rs2.04 billion and of the required funds, Rs1.43 billion had been released for the start of work on the projects planned for Bajaur, Mohmand, North Waziristan, South Waziristan, Khyber, Orakzai and Kurram districts, and FRs Peshawar, Kohat, Bannu, Lakki, DI Khan and Tank.

They also said Rs419 million had been released for the electrification of 440 villages in all districts and FRs under the ADP.

The officials said the projects being executed on an emergency basis included the rehabilitation of Makeen and Tiarza areas in South Waziristan, bifurcation of four 11kv feeders and interlinking of eight 11kv feeders with 132kv new grid station in Khar, Bajaur, and upgradation of 66kv grid stations in Khar and Jandola to 132kv.

They also said of the total amount of Rs3.093 billion for the 10 years development plan, Rs2.165 billion had been released to upgrade 66kv grid stations in Orakzai and Kurram districts.

The officials said the construction of 132kv grid station along with the associated 132kv transmission line in northern Mohmand at an estimated cost of Rs845 million, the augmentation of power transformers in Miramshah and Razmak grid stations, addition of one 40mva power transformer along with transformer bay at 132kv Bara grid station had also been included in the ADP.

The CM said the development of power infrastructure and its capacity was of paramount importance to provide basic services, immediate relief to the residents, and materialise development projects in tribal districts.

_Published in Dawn, November 5th, 2019_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dil_Pakistan

BRT update (video published on 28th October 2019)


----------



## ghazi52

*KP govt allocates Rs 50bln for construction of watercourses in different areas of province*






The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has allocated fifty billion rupees for construction of watercourses in different areas of the province.

A spokesman of agriculture department told Radio Pakistan Peshawar correspondent that the amount will be spent on construction of thirty-two thousand irrigation channels during four years.

The aim of construction of these channels is to prevent wastage of water and soil erosion as well as bring maximum barren land under cultivation to enhance agriculture production in the province.

The spokesman added that small dams are being constructed in southern and tribal districts to promote agriculture in these areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bahrain to Kalam road in Swat nears completion in record time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*K-P CM directs handover of land for CPEC City to FWO*

A day after Chief Minister Mahmood Khan told a CPEC Joint Cooperation Meeting how the province was opening its doors to its immense natural resources and scenic sites, he directed officials to hand over possession of land to build a CPEC City in Nowshera to the FWO.

He further warned that no further extensions will be provided in completing the Swat Motorway and sought monthly progress reports on the project.

These directions were issued on Wednesday as Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Chief Minister Mahmood Khan chaired a meeting to review the progress of key developmental projects initiated by the Frontier Works Organization (FWO) in the province at Chief Minister House in Peshawar.

Noting that the speedy completion of ongoing mega development projects in the province is a priority for his administration, Mahmood asked about the progress on constructing the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) City in Nowshera. The meeting was briefed that FWO has deployed its unit to start work on CPEC City. However, work will only start after FWO takes full possession of the requisite land.

He directed to hand over land for the project to the FWO within two weeks so that civil work can begin.

The meeting was told that *around 80 per cent of work has been completed on the Nowshera Medical College (NCM) while 90 per cent of work on the Kabul River Bridge has been completed*. Mahmood directed to ensure the provision of all necessary resources for completing construction of the two projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar BRT








.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Abbottabad University of Science And Technology.*
University has constructed in front of the hazara motorway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

View of Swat Motorway


----------



## POTTER

KP Chief Minister has approved Peshawar-DI Khan motorway today.


----------



## Syed1.

POTTER said:


> KP Chief Minister has approved Peshawar-DI Khan motorway today.


Do you have more details?


----------



## POTTER

Syed1. said:


> Do you have more details?


Shehryar afridi is from south KP. He shared it on twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

POTTER said:


> Shehryar afridi is from south KP. He shared it on twitter.


Currently the Indus Highway, N55, connects Peshawar to DI Khan, and its route exactly follows what S Afridi mentioned on twitter. So are they just converting an existing highway to motorway standard? In any case it is excellent news and will improve the connectivity in KPK. Next step should be to have SEZs along the route.


----------



## Adil Khan Kakar

Syed1. said:


> Currently the Indus Highway, N55, connects Peshawar to DI Khan, and its route exactly follows what S Afridi mentioned on twitter. So are they just converting an existing highway to motorway standard? In any case it is excellent news and will improve the connectivity in KPK. Next step should be to have SEZs along the route.
> 
> View attachment 592355


New motorway will run in parallel to Indus highway. Furthermore, Dualization of Indus highway is already in progress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

History made today as CM KP approved 1st Mega Project for Southern districts.339-KM-Long Motorway would be linking, Dara, Kohat,, Hangu, Karak, Laki Marwat, Bannu ,DIKhan and merged Dist’s of Peshawar with an apprx cost of Rs 250 BN.


----------



## POTTER

Syed1. said:


> Currently the Indus Highway, N55, connects Peshawar to DI Khan, and its route exactly follows what S Afridi mentioned on twitter. So are they just converting an existing highway to motorway standard? In any case it is excellent news and will improve the connectivity in KPK. Next step should be to have SEZs along the route.
> 
> View attachment 592355


DI KHAN to Islamabad is under construction.


----------



## RealNapster

ghazi52 said:


> *Abbottabad University of Science And Technology.*
> University has constructed in front of the hazara motorway.



In the background one can clearly see hazara motorway and CCCC camp office. I worked there for 8 months and daily traveled infront of AUST. Tis building was under construction back then. Old memories


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway..


----------



## ghazi52

*A view of Shimla hill from Hazara expressway....Abbottabad.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PESHAWAR - A group of Chinese investors met with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Minister for Mines and Minerals Dr. Amjad Ali here on Thursday in Civil Secretariat. International Mining company CEO, Mr Chen Jiangsu showed interest in marble and granite sector of the province. He said that the company had the capacity to increase the mechanize production of granite and marble above 100,000 ton in the province.*

Minister Mines and Minerals Dr Amjad Ali said that mining sector had a huge potential of growth, and government was facilitating local and foreign investors in the province. He said that incumbent government was trying its best to provide a suitable environment for investors, and had a focus on ease of doing business. KP Mineral Minister said that government was encouraging mechanized mining the province, and under KP Mineral Governance Act, 2019 had banned the use of explosive material in extraction of mining, which would be ended phase wise. *He said that currently around seventy percent of the mineral become wasted due to the use of explosions in extraction of minerals. He added that the investment of such technology driven companies would not only increase the production of minerals in the province, but would also set an atmosphere of mechanized mining in the province.*

Dr Amjad said that due to the intervention of government more than eighty percent of the illegal mining in the province had been ended. He stated that the revenue of mineral department had been increased by 100 in last four months, and with such investment the revenue will further explode.

The Minister stated that investors would play a vital role in growth of any economy, as investment creates jobs opportunities for the local and boost revenue. On the other hand Special Assistant to KP Chief Minister on Industries and Trade, Abdul Karim Khan has said that the provincial government is making all-out efforts for provision of all kind of facilities to foreign investors. Talking to a delegation of foreign investors here Thursday, the Special Assistant invited them for making investment in different sectors of the province and particularly in the mineral sector of the merged districts of the erstwhile FATA and assured them the provision of conducive and profitable environment for industries in the region
The Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Rashakai Special Economic Zone, M1, KP*

KPK Govt making preparations for its ground breaking ceremony sometimes early Jan 2020.
The SEZ is one of the prioritised SEZs under CPEC, and over an area of 1000 acres. The works has been awarded to a Chinese Firm namely CRBC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Boosting Industrialisation in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

Construction of 132kv Grid Station continues at Hattar Special Economic Zone *Hattar SEZ* will help boost exports of Pakistan to China as it’s located on newly constructed Hazara Motorway & thousands of new jobs will be created

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*KP government working on New Link Road between Lower Dir and Gilgit under CPEC*

The provincial government is working on constructing a road to link Chakdara in Lower Dir with the northern town of Gilgit as an alternative route for the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in the province.

Like other CPEC routes, this route is also expected to help boost tourism and economy along with it. This was disclosed on Wednesday during a meeting between Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Chief Minister Mahmood Khan with the provincial Minister for Communications and Works Akbar Ayub Khan at the CM Secretariat in Peshawar. The route will comprise the Shandoor and Chitral roads as well.

During the meeting, it was disclosed that work to finalise the Project Concept-1 (PC-I) of the ‘Chakdara-Gilgit CPEC link is expected to be completed soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran stresses on enhancing employment opportunities in tribal districts*

December 28, 2019
https://tribune.com.pk/story/212651...ng-employment-opportunities-tribal-districts/






The premier said that the real objective of merging the FATA into K-P was to provide facilities to the people like other parts of the country which were unfortunately ignored in the past. PHOTO: RADIO PAKISTAN


PESHAWAR: Prime Minister Imran Khan stressed upon the need for enhancing employment opportunities in erstwhile Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) areas to ensure socio-economic progress.

Addressing the provincial cabinet in Peshawar on Saturday, he said the purpose of merging tribal districts in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is to bring these areas equal to the developed parts of the country.

“Creating job opportunities for the youth in the merged areas of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is among top priorities of the PTI government,” PM Imran said during the meeting.

The premier underscored that the present government has provided record funds for the newly-merged tribal districts (NMTDs), and it is a huge achievement of the PTI government to take the merger process forward.

Prime minister directed the concerned authorities to take effective steps to enhance trade and business activities for the socio-economic development of merged districts.

Imran also stressed over focusing on the promotion of tourism in K-P and stated that all efforts should be utilized for the purpose.

He urged for enhancing employment opportunities in the erstwhile FATA areas to ensure socio-economic progress of the region.

Talking about tourism, PM Imran said, “Saudi Arabia has expressed interest to invest in the tourism sector and the K-P Government should focus on fully exploiting the tourism potential of the province.”

K-P’s Governor Shah Farman, Chief Minister Mahmood Khan, Provincial Assembly Speaker Mushtaq Ahmad Ghani were present in the meeting at the Governor House in Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Panyala Bridge D.I.Khan Completed*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Organic poultry farming to be revived in Peshawar*








Peshawar....*A group of four educated youths from Peshawar ventured into a novel idea of establishing country’s largest ‘Free Range’ organic poultry farm with the objective of reviving the dying trend of eating real desi (indigenous breed) chicken and eggs.
Established over an area of around 64 kanals in Larama village on the outskirts of Peshawar, the W. Organic Farm has around 18500 roosters and hens fully grown in open and natural environment by eating organic food including grains.*
“At the time of launching of organic poultry farm in June 2019, we inducted around 24000 desi chicks which we bought from Punjab and now we have around 18500 chickens as around 2000 rooters were sold in market and some died,” said Dilawar Khalid, partner among four owners of the farm.
The idea also supports Prime Minister’s Imran Khan’s “Backyard Poultry initiative” would help in taking this concept towards commercial lines on larger scale, Dilwar opined.
Dilawar, an MBA degree holder with additional qualification of MS in Finance, said his other three partners were his cousins and all were also highly qualified.
“Our farm is Pakistan’s largest Free Range farm where around 20,0000 desi chicken are grown in natural environment and are fed with grains including wheat, maize, mustard, sun flower, animal dung and grass” Dilawar claims.
He said “there are much larger organic farms in the country but the chicken there are grown in controlled sheds While in their farm, the birds are also kept in totally natural environment”. “The chickens grown in our farm are totally free from hormones, antibiotics, steroids, chemical feed and animal derived feed”, Dialwar continued. To a question, he said, timely vaccination was made through veterinary to the chick for protecting them from seasonal diseases.
Dilawar said the trend of eating organic chicken and eggs has reached to the edge of extinction due to non-availability of these items in market and because of exorbitant price.
If someone wants to have desi white meat or egg, he cannot get real one in market or in case he gets that too at a very high price.
*Presently he said after six months his flock of 18500 chickens was laying around 4500 eggs on daily basis which they sold in market at a price of Rs. 4500 per carton of 360 eggs, one each at a price of Rs. 12.5 per one. The price of eggs keep on fluctuating depending on demand in market, he continued.*
The flock of our farm has not reached to its full potential of laying eggs which was estimated at 10,000 on daily basis.
He said they were also making arrangements for supply of eggs to home with some additional cost of delivery. Dilawar claimed that organic poultry has great potential for earning profit because people want to consume healthy and nutritious diet at economic price. The side effects on human health of feed being provided to poultry chicken was changing mood of people who wants to opt for organic food consumption.
About future plans, Dilawar said “We are planning to opt for establishing Hatchery of organic chickens through natural process”. “Demand of organic chicken on affordable price is much more in market and people will buy happily if they found it in market”, he observed.—

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Renovation of Arbab Niaz International Cricket Stadium Peshawar Latest Updates | Peshawar Stadium*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan on its way to tap its tourism potential by opening its gates to the world of beauty, adventure and hospitality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KP Government gears up to tackle any forest fire incident in future by equipping Rescue 1122 with latest Forest Fire Fighting vehicles Forest firefighting vehicles will reach Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in next 2 weeks from Dubai & will be placed at disposal of Rescue 1122 team..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CM KP Mahmood Khan inaugurated construction work on Rescue 1122 offices in Tehsil Bara and Jamrud, Khyber District. CM also inaugurated 43KM road from Bara to Mastak, it will reduce travelling time from 4 hours to just 2 hours.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Engineering university to be set up in Swat*

January 13, 2020






The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has decided to establish an engineering and technology university in Swat with the initial estimated cost of Rs4 billion that would produce market-oriented graduates. 

PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has decided to establish an engineering and technology university in Swat with the initial estimated cost of Rs4 billion that would produce market-oriented graduates.

The planned Swat University of Engineering and Technology (SUET) would be run on triple helix model to connect government, industry and academic with each other.

“Unlike other universities in the province that solely depend on the government funds, the SUET will have its own sustainability plan,” said Hamid Naveed, chief planning officer of higher education department.

Mr Naveed has been appointed as focal person for establishment of SUET at fast track by chief minister. Administratively, he said, the new university would be different from the rest of the universities as a decentralised system would be implemented to address issues at low level.

The new university would be a joint venture of the private sector and academia, said Dr Najeebullah, who is involved in planning for the SUET.

SUET will be run on triple helix model to connect govt, industry and academia

Dr Najeebullah has done PhD from University of Cambridge, UK in material sciences. He is founding director of US-Pakistan Centre for Advance Studies.

He said that government, industry and academia would work jointly under the banner of SUET. Initially, he said, six disciplines would be established including energy engineering, civil engineering, institute of materials, mining and metallurgy, biomedical engineering, computer system engineering and institute of manufacturing in the university.

Dr Najeeb said that the institute of manufacturing was sort of a research centre where the students would conduct research on problems being faced by local industries and their solution.

He said that SUET would be linked with the best engineering universities of the developed countries like the US and UK for exchange of knowledge. “We will also make efforts to introduce dual/joint degree programmes with such universities,” he added.

Dr Najeeb said that linkage with the best universities of the world would constantly improve quality of SUET that could lead to the students exchange programmes as well.

To save SUET graduates from joblessness, he said, their entrepreneurial skills would be developed to make them job providers instead of job speakers by establishing their own businesses.

Asked about SUET’s own plan of financial sustainability, Dr Najeeb said that the academia and students would conduct consultancies for various government departments and corporate sectors.

For instance, he said, Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organisation was working on the many projects, so SUET would conduct consultancies for it and other government owned companies.

According to feasibility study of SUET, it would produce international level qualified graduates in different disciplines and would help in making public policy formulations and establishment of new enterprises.

It would also be a hub of skills development and executive courses and would conduct applied research to solve the indigenous issues.

Regarding the justification of establishment of SUET, the official documents reveal that each year almost 15,000 candidates apply for different disciplines of University of Engineering and Technology Peshawar. However, UET as per the approved number of seats by statutory bodies can only accommodate 1,790 students. This humongous number of applicants clearly demonstrates the need of engineering education in KP.

The documents say that for sustainability plan of SUET, there would be three major sections of the university including academic wing, think tank and enterprises.

The academic wing will look after all the academic activities of the university. The think tank will conduct case studies and based on empirical finding will help government and private sectors in public policy formulations.

The enterprise wing will be responsible for fund raising and exploring different business opportunities.


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway..















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KP Govt Launches E-challan System Under Digital Pakistan Program*

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) government has launched an E-challan system, one of the first initiatives taken under the Digital Pakistan Program.

According to details, the proposed E-challan system will be implemented across the province including former FATA districts. The E-challan system in different cities will be connected to a central control room.

The E-challan system will record incidents of traffic violations and automatically produce a ticket with details of the lawbreakers, including pictures with registration numbers of the vehicles. Moreover, KP citizens will be notified through an SMS in case of a traffic violation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*https://www.facebook.com/cpeccity*



*PESHAWAR: With the second phase of the China-Pakistan free trade pact going live at the turn of the year, the provincial government has called for expediting work on the CPEC City being built in Nowshera.*

This was directed by Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Chief Minister Mahmood Khan on Monday as he chaired a review meeting on the Naya Pakistan Housing Programme, the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) City in Nowshera and the Peshawar Model Town.


*On the CPEC City, he was briefed that around 40,000 Kanal of land has been acquired for the project while they are in the process of acquiring another 40,000 kanals of land.*

Officials said that they are working to resolve the reservations of locals soon after a meeting with the relevant authorities.

The chief minister directed to complete the CPEC City project on a priority basis and ordered to convene another meeting on it.

He further directed to review the housing plan of the federal government, assuring that the provincial government will facilitate in planning housing schemes in the province.

Mahmood also directed to design a comprehensive action plan to ensure that housing schemes are initiated in Hangu and the Peshawar Model Town. The meeting was told that a summary for the Surizai Housing Scheme has already been approved and a PDWP document is expected to be prepared this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*M-16, Swat Motorway To Be Extended To Bagh Dheri On BOT Basis*


The government is considering to extend Swat Motorway from #Chakdara to #BaghDheri and Rs 1000 million have been allocated in Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) for the project which would be built on Build Operate-Transfer (BOT) mode.

An official of National Highway authority (NHA) told APP that the design and commercial feasibility of Chakdara-Mingora Section of the motorway has been completed whereas, the design and commercial feasibility for Mingora - Bagh Dheri section was being done by Pakhtunkhwa Highways Authority (PKHA).
The official said that it has been agreed to consider execution of Swat Motorway under China Pakistan Economic Corridor in last meeting of Joint Coordination Committee.
Subsequent to provision of above detail, he said the NHA would review the complete design with respect to NHA standards and the viability of the project.

He said as per tentative schedule completion of design and commercial feasibility study by PKHA and review by NHA would be done by end of March this year whereas procurement of concessionaire on BOT basis till signing of Concession Agreement by end of the year.

He said that time for financial close would be June next year and the completion of the project would likely be done by end of 2023.The Swat Motorway (M-16)stretches from Nowshera to Chakdara in Lower Dir District, passing through Swabi, Mardan, and Malakand districts.


----------



## ghazi52

Makra Peak, seen from newly opened Hazara Motorway: Abbottabad-Mansehra Section

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

PM Imran Khan has approved a project costing €250 million to scan 100% imported containers shipping goods under Afghan Transit Trade project. Afghan *Transit Trade project* to be completed by December 2020

According to a FBR senior officer project was planned under previous government’s tenure. However, PM has approved the project in a special meeting after which it would be initiated.

The project would be completed in three phases by December 2020 & pilot operation would kick off in April 2020. Under the project, special scanners would be installed at all crossing points and custom clearing stations used for trade, including Torkham and Chaman border.

A special committee has been set up to prepare and forward the project’s PC-1 for approval

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kohat Cement Starts Operations at its Grey Cement Production Line
Kohat Cement has officially started commercial operations from its Brownfield Expansion Project.

This has increased the production capacity by more than 2.35 million tons per annum. The total installed cement production capacity of the company has increased from 2.95 million tons to 5.29 million tons per annum. This will help defend its market share in the ongoing significant expansion trend in the cement industry. With the start of the operations, Kohat Cement is rubbing shoulders with the big players in the sector.


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prop558

ghazi52 said:


> *Engineering university to be set up in Swat*
> 
> January 13, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has decided to establish an engineering and technology university in Swat with the initial estimated cost of Rs4 billion that would produce market-oriented graduates.
> 
> PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has decided to establish an engineering and technology university in Swat with the initial estimated cost of Rs4 billion that would produce market-oriented graduates.
> 
> The planned Swat University of Engineering and Technology (SUET) would be run on triple helix model to connect government, industry and academic with each other.
> 
> “Unlike other universities in the province that solely depend on the government funds, the SUET will have its own sustainability plan,” said Hamid Naveed, chief planning officer of higher education department.
> 
> Mr Naveed has been appointed as focal person for establishment of SUET at fast track by chief minister. Administratively, he said, the new university would be different from the rest of the universities as a decentralised system would be implemented to address issues at low level.
> 
> The new university would be a joint venture of the private sector and academia, said Dr Najeebullah, who is involved in planning for the SUET.
> 
> SUET will be run on triple helix model to connect govt, industry and academia
> 
> Dr Najeebullah has done PhD from University of Cambridge, UK in material sciences. He is founding director of US-Pakistan Centre for Advance Studies.
> 
> He said that government, industry and academia would work jointly under the banner of SUET. Initially, he said, six disciplines would be established including energy engineering, civil engineering, institute of materials, mining and metallurgy, biomedical engineering, computer system engineering and institute of manufacturing in the university.
> 
> Dr Najeeb said that the institute of manufacturing was sort of a research centre where the students would conduct research on problems being faced by local industries and their solution.
> 
> He said that SUET would be linked with the best engineering universities of the developed countries like the US and UK for exchange of knowledge. “We will also make efforts to introduce dual/joint degree programmes with such universities,” he added.
> 
> Dr Najeeb said that linkage with the best universities of the world would constantly improve quality of SUET that could lead to the students exchange programmes as well.
> 
> To save SUET graduates from joblessness, he said, their entrepreneurial skills would be developed to make them job providers instead of job speakers by establishing their own businesses.
> 
> Asked about SUET’s own plan of financial sustainability, Dr Najeeb said that the academia and students would conduct consultancies for various government departments and corporate sectors.
> 
> For instance, he said, Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organisation was working on the many projects, so SUET would conduct consultancies for it and other government owned companies.
> 
> According to feasibility study of SUET, it would produce international level qualified graduates in different disciplines and would help in making public policy formulations and establishment of new enterprises.
> 
> It would also be a hub of skills development and executive courses and would conduct applied research to solve the indigenous issues.
> 
> Regarding the justification of establishment of SUET, the official documents reveal that each year almost 15,000 candidates apply for different disciplines of University of Engineering and Technology Peshawar. However, UET as per the approved number of seats by statutory bodies can only accommodate 1,790 students. This humongous number of applicants clearly demonstrates the need of engineering education in KP.
> 
> The documents say that for sustainability plan of SUET, there would be three major sections of the university including academic wing, think tank and enterprises.
> 
> The academic wing will look after all the academic activities of the university. The think tank will conduct case studies and based on empirical finding will help government and private sectors in public policy formulations.
> 
> The enterprise wing will be responsible for fund raising and exploring different business opportunities.




Good to have University in SWAT or anywhere in Pakistan, but first we should fully activate the Government Schools and Government Colleges in those areas, because parents spend as low as 5,000 on 1 child when it comes to Education, if we improve the situation of Government Schools, they will feed best talent to the Universities.


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Chakar The Great said:


>



Is this projected completed?


----------



## Azure

Project for remodelling of Warsak canal okayed

MOHMAND: The federal government has approved a project for remodelling of Warsak Left Bank Canal, said chairman of the Senate Standing Committee on Overseas Pakistanis and Human Resource Development Senator Hilalur Rehman while talking to this correspondent.

He said that Prime Minister Imran Khan had approved development schemes for Mohmand tribal district, which included remodelling of Warsak Left Bank Canal, under the Accelerated Implementation Program (AIP) and ADP for fiscal year 2020-21.

He said that the total cost of the project would be Rs992 million and it would be completed in three years.

Senator Rehman recalled that in July 2019 the prime minister had called all the senators, including ex-Fata senators, for support during the no-trust move against Senate Chairman Sadiq Sanjrani. He said at that time the prime minister had asked them to identify basic issues of their areas.

“I had submitted three issues of Mohmand tribal district, including remodelling of Warsak Left Bank Canal, opening of Pak-Afghan trade route and installation of Mamad Grid Station,” the senator said.

He said that a feasibility study of the scheme was completed recently.

Abdul Jalil, a resident of the area, said after its remodelling the Warsak Left Bank Canal would irrigate vast tracts of land in the area.

Senator Rehman thanked the federal government for approving the canal project, saying it would bring a revolution in the lives of Lower Mohmand people.

https://www.dawn.com/news/amp/1565439

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prop558

prop558 said:


> Good to have University in SWAT or anywhere in Pakistan, but first we should fully activate the Government Schools and Government Colleges in those areas, because parents spend as low as 5,000 on 1 child when it comes to Education, if we improve the situation of Government Schools, they will feed best talent to the Universities.




Its good to have Universities, but there are 2 things which are rather more important :

1. To improve school education given in Government (public) sector. If we uplift the school education, then it will lead to the guarantee of our good future. 

2. Universities should capable and competitive to the World standards. It should not be a paper degree. They should literally learn something beneficial which can turn out to be "productive" for them, their families, the society and as well as the Nation - PAKISTAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azure

*KP to complete work on 60MW hydropower projects by December*
KP has identified four power corridors with the Swat corridor having a potential power generation capacity of 1,100MW

By
Aziz Buneri
-
July 8, 2020
0
279




PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) government aims to complete hydropower projects totalling 60 megawatts (MW) by December 2020.

Currently, work on seven power projects including a 10.2MW project at Jabori in Mansehra, 11.8MW project at Shangla, 84MW project at Gorkan Mittaltan in Swat, 40.8MW project at Koto in Lower Dir, 69MW Lavi project in Chitral, 300MW project in Balakot and a 10.56MW project at Chapri Charkhel in Kurram district is under way..

Out of the seven projects, two hydo power generation projects in Jabori and Koto will be completed by December 2020, adding more than 60MW of electricity to the system.

According to officials around 84 per cent work on transmission lines has already been completed while the remaining work will be finished until December. Instructions have also been issued for the continuation of the process of approval of tariffs for hydropower projects.

Additionally, the 69MW Lavy Hydropower Project in Chitral will be completed in 2022 while a consultant has been hired for a 300MW Project in Balakat.

Moreover, a consultant is also being hired for the Chapri Charkhel Hydro Project, however, no final date of its completion has been announced so far.

KP has identified four power corridors having potential for several hydropower projects which can help overcome the shortfall in electricity generation. These corridors include areas in Chitral, Dir, Swat, Kohistan and Mansehra.

The corridor in Swat has a total capacity of 1,100MW with Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization (PEDO) having already undertaken a feasibility study for an 84MW Swat-Mittaltan transmission line.


https://profit.pakistantoday.com.pk...lete-work-on-60mw-power-projects-by-december/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azure

*Rs10bn approved for 220KV grid station in Kohat*
A CORRESPONDENT
KOHAT: Federal state minister Sheharyar Afridi has claimed that the government has approved Rs10 billion for a new 220KV grid station to be built in Kohat by the National Dispatch and Transmission Company to solve the longstanding problems of loadshedding and low voltage in the division.

Talking to journalists at the Commissioner House on Friday, he said a committee led by him and comprising MPs from Kohat, Karak, Hangu and Orakzai would meet federal minister for water and power Umer Ayub on coming Thursday to discuss matters regarding the construction of the grid station.

The grid station would be constructed in Togh Bala area to address the problems of loadshedding in Kohat, Orakzai, Hangu and Karak districts, Mr Afridi said.

He asked the commissioner, Kohat division, Syed Abdul Jabbar Khan to find state land for the grid station and submit a report within one week.

The state minister said that transformer repair workshops had been approved for Hangu, Orakzai,Thall and Karak districts. Earlier, there was only one workshop in the whole of Kohat division, he added.

Sheharyar Afridi said federal minister for water and power Umer Ayub had approved the 220KV grid station and transformer repair workshops during a meeting with him. He said people had to pay Rs20,000 to get the transformers repaired at private workshops as Pesco took days for the purpose.

Similarly, the federal minister said he had asked the relevant officials to prepare PC-1 so funds could be approved for fixing the loose transmission lines.

He said during repair of the transformers in Kohat trolley-transformers of 200KV, 100KV and 50KV would be provided to keep the power running without suspension.

He said as Kohat had 37 feeders which were overloaded four more for Patiala, Gumbat, Express Highway and Kharmato had been sanctioned.

Mr Afridi said there would be no loadshedding where recovery rate was above 70 per cent.

He said the Kohat SDO construction, who previously sat in Peshawar, would now be shifted to Kohat. He said that a committee of officials and MPs would resolve the issue of power theft and the kunda system which badly damaged transformers and transmission lines.

https://www.dawn.com/news/amp/1568443

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azure

*KP CM breaks ground for 257-acre Jalozai Economic Zone*
'With expected private sector investment of Rs8bn, the economic zone will ensure provision of around 50,000 direct and indirect jobs'

By
Staff Report
-
July 15, 2020
0
85





PESHAWAR: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Mahmood Khan formally performed the groundbreaking of Jalozai Economic Zone on Wednesday.

“A game-changer for the area, the 257-acre Jalozai Economic Zone, which is part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), will facilitate around 50,000 direct and indirect jobs with expected private sector investment of Rs8 billion,” said a statement issued on Wednesday. “Being in the proximity of the provincial capital and adjacent to the engineering university campus and new housing scheme, the economic zone offers promising potential to the private investors and entrepreneurs who either intend to expand their existing businesses or to come up with new startups. “

Addressing the groundbreaking ceremony as chief guest, CM Mahmood Khan termed the development of Jalozai EZ “highly important and a dire need of the hour”, as it would not only create employment opportunities in the area but would also boost economic and industrial activities in the province.

“The provincial government is taking result-oriented measures to promote economic activities in the province with an aim to provide maximum employment opportunities to the people badly affected due to the prevailing corona situation,” the CM remarked. “We will soon announce the inauguration of other economic zones as well, including those planned in Chitral, DI Khan, Hattar etc.”

The CM informed that work on the groundbreaking of the flagship Rashakai Economic Zone was in the final stages, and that its ceremony would soon be performed by Prime Minister Imran Khan.

“The promotion of housing and construction sectors is among the top priorities of the PTI government and as per the vision of PM Imran Khan, concerted efforts are being made under a well-devised plan to extend maximum facilitation to private sector investors.”

Khan further informed that the provincial government had recently approved amendments in the relevant rules and regulations to make the cumbersome process of private investment easier, adding that the provincial government would provide locally produced electricity to industrial units on cheaper rates through the newly introduced wheeling system to attract more investment.

“Due to the availability of labour at local level, industries like pharmaceutical, food processing, construction, marble, granite, food packaging and furniture will benefit from investment in the new economic zone,” the CM opined.

Responding to the allegations and criticism of opposition parties against the provincial government, Mahmood khan challenged them to carry out an inquiry into any mega project of the provincial government by any investigating agency of their choice, saying that the provincial government would come out clean every time.

“Those who are enjoying power in a particular province for the last 15 year, have rendered the province into ruins, and we advise them to focus their attention on the well being of their people.”

The well placed Jalozai Economic Zone is connected to federal capital through M-1 Motorway, Torkham and Azakhel Dry Port which adds to its strategic strength. Industrial products from the Jalozi EZ could find themselves in high demand areas like Afghanistan, Central Asia, China and urban centres in the region. So far, around 400 applications have been received from private sector entrepreneurs for investment in the economic zone.

https://profit.pakistantoday.com.pk...ks-ground-for-257-acre-jalozai-economic-zone/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azure

*CM orders extension of rescue services to tehsil level*







*PESHAWAR*: Chief Minister Mahmood Khan has directed the relief and rehabilitation department to take necessary measures to extend Rescue-1122 service to tehsil level to minimise losses of life and property in case of disasters and accidents.

Chairing a progress review meeting of the relief department here on Monday, he said that all available resources would be utilised to strengthen the rescue services on modern lines to ensure availability of timely services to the citizens, according to a statement.

The meeting was informed that so far owners of 81,509 damaged properties in the tribal districts were paid compensation whereas additional teams were deputed for rapid process of the remaining compensations under the citizen losses compensation programme.

The meeting was told that a total of 144,615 houses were surveyed for compensation purpose. Mr Khan also directed the authorities concerned to expedite payment of compensation.

The meeting was told that a total of 5,425 projects of rehabilitation of schools, basic health units and road infrastructure were completed while work on 370 projects was underway.

Briefing the meeting about the establishment of Rescue-1122 stations in all the districts of the province, it was said that a total of 92 stations were fully functional in 32 districts of the province while a scheme was approved for setting up such stations in the remaining districts including Kolai Palas, Tor Ghar and Upper Chitral.

Regarding progress on the projects reflected in the new Annual Development Programme, it was said that PC-1s for seven development schemes reflected in the ADP of relief department were approved while work on preparation of one PC-I was in progress.

The chief minister expressed satisfaction over the overall performance of relief and rehabilitation department.
He directed the authorities concerned to ensure timely completion of all the development projects of the department.









CM orders extension of rescue services to tehsil level


Meeting told that 5,425 projects of rehabilitation of schools, basic health units and road infrastructure were completed.



www.dawn.com


----------



## Azure

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331211250378870784
https://www.facebook.com/plugins/video.php?href=https://www.facebook.com/infoKPGovt/videos/441856460148994/&show_text=0&width=560


----------

